# BRAZIL - FIFA World Cup 2014



## Benjuk

I looked around briefly and couldn't find a thread for the 2014 World Cup in Brazil*... So I thought I'd post this...

From soccernet.com (15 Sept 06)
"Brazil president Luiz Inacio `Lula' da Silva has defended his country's candidature to host the 2014 World Cup but admits the nation will have to construct a minimum of a dozen new stadiums to meet FIFA's hosting criteria. 

'To have the World Cup in 2014 here, we'll have to start thinking about building at least 12 new stadiums',' said Lula. 

'According to FIFA regulations, we have no stadium in suitable conditions to organise a World Cup match.'"

So, with a country riddled with debt, starvation and crime - and in which many clubs are unable to pay their (lowly paid) professional footballers, should they really be investing in a dozen new football stadiums?

*Whilst the location of the 2014 Finals hasn't been officially announced yet, it's more or less accepted that the finals will be in South America, and the other nations in the federation have provisionally agreed not to bid against Brazil.


----------



## Sparks

Put simply, Brazil have major problems.


----------



## Calvin W

I may have missed it but has Brazil been officially picked for 2014? I know they are the strong favorites but if they don't have yet why starting building or renovating stadiums. Also with the abundance of stadiums in the country I'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's standards.


----------



## AcesHigh

Benjuk said:


> From soccernet.com (15 Sept 06)
> "Brazil president Luiz Inacio `Lula' da Silva has defended his country's candidature to host the 2014 World Cup but admits the nation will have to construct a minimum of a dozen new stadiums to meet FIFA's hosting criteria.
> 
> 
> 'To have the World Cup in 2014 here, we'll have to start thinking about building at least 12 new stadiums',' said Lula.
> 
> 'According to FIFA regulations, we have no stadium in suitable conditions to organise a World Cup match.'"
> 
> So, with a country riddled with debt, starvation and crime - and in which many clubs are unable to pay their (lowly paid) professional footballers, should they really be investing in a dozen new football stadiums?


USA has more debt than Brazil. There is hardly starvation in Brazil. A large % of the population is actually fat. 

Yes, many clubs are unable to pay their lowly paid professional footballers. But Brazil has about 2000 PROFESSIONAL football clubs. The 20 largest clubs in the country DO PAY their professional footballers and pay them well (most players in the first division earn over $30k per *month* and drive around in bmws and mercedes)


Whats the PROBLEM of investing in new football stadiums?? Brazil built several of them for the 1950 World Cup, including the largest and most modern stadiums in the world back then. And after the 1950 World Cup, several brazilian clubs built BIG modern private stadiums with their own money.


So next time, shut up instead of spewing your bullshit around! :bash: :bash:


----------



## AcesHigh

Calvin W said:


> I may have missed it but has Brazil been officially picked for 2014? I know they are the strong favorites but if they don't have yet why starting building or renovating stadiums. Also with the abundance of stadiums in the country I'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's standards.



No, we have not been picked yet and there is still PLENTY of time BEFORE the country is chosen. Its 8 years till 2014. We will not start a spending frenzy on new stadiums before we are officially chosen!

There is an abudance of stadiums in Brazil, but most are from the 50s, 60s and 70s, and dont follow the strict FIFA rules.

Lets remember that these strict FIFA rules really started only in the 90s, after the disasters in Europe... like the 30 people that died in the Juventus-Liverpool match in Belgium and the 95 people that died in an England match... it was AFTER those incidents that Europe started really changing their stadiums in terms of safety and such.


----------



## Benjuk

AcesHigh said:


> USA has more debt than Brazil. There is hardly starvation in Brazil. A large % of the population is actually fat.
> 
> Yes, many clubs are unable to pay their lowly paid professional footballers. But Brazil has about 2000 PROFESSIONAL football clubs. The 20 largest clubs in the country DO PAY their professional footballers and pay them well (most players in the first division earn over $30k per *month* and drive around in bmws and mercedes)
> 
> Whats the PROBLEM of investing in new football stadiums?? Brazil built several of them for the 1950 World Cup, including the largest and most modern stadiums in the world back then. And after the 1950 World Cup, several brazilian clubs built BIG modern private stadiums with their own money.
> 
> So next time, shut up instead of spewing your bullshit around! :bash: :bash:


Apologies for any offense caused - this was not my intent. The impression I have gained over the years is that there is considerable poverty in Brazil (shanty towns, etc.), and that one of the things which has made Brazilian football so good is the desperation with which people turn toward football in order to escape poverty. I have read various reports of clubs being unable to pay their players, although I admit I've never paid particularly close attention to which league those clubs/players were in - I'm delighted that the players are getting paid.

The difference between building new stadiums in the 50s, and now, is the cost. Stadiums could be relatively simple back then, whereas the demands and requirements now are such that an investment of over $2 billion in a dozen new stadiums would appear to be required... Can the World Cup bring in that kind of money to the Brazilian economy?

I hope they can get it all sorted out, I'm looking forward to the trip.


----------



## AcesHigh

just as example, Corinthians spends $6 million PER MONTH in players and coaches salaries.


----------



## Benjuk

AcesHigh said:


> just as example, Corinthians spends $6 million PER MONTH in players and coaches salaries.


I'm not doubting your word, but the maths seems a little scary... $6m per month equates to 30 players/coaches on $50k/week each.

Is this US$ ?

What kind of attendances do Corinthians get, and what are their attendances? I'm guessing TV rights in Brazil aren't being sold for the prices Euro right are... It's scary to think of a club paying that much on the kind of income they'll be earning.


----------



## AcesHigh

Benjuk said:


> Apologies for any offense caused - this was not my intent. The impression I have gained over the years is that there is considerable poverty in Brazil (shanty towns, etc.), and that one of the things which has made Brazilian football so good is the desperation with which people turn toward football in order to escape poverty.


there are actually MANY top brazilian players from middle class and even some of high-class.




> I have read various reports of clubs being unable to pay their players, although I admit I've never paid particularly close attention to which league those clubs/players were in - I'm delighted that the players are getting paid.


Sometimes salaries are delayed in some clubs. And everything is paid in the next month. Most of these clubs with financial problems are clubs that hired expensive players and have to pay dozens of thousands of dollars each money for them, and are not getting the results, so the revenues drop and they have difficulty paying the players. Its obvious the financial situation is not as good as in Europe. Still, its not so horrible. Some clubs are very well managed (São Paulo, Inter, Grêmio...) and pay salaries correctly always. (and high salaries).

But remember, they are CLUBS. Administration changes every x year with ELECTIONS from the associates. New presidents can be shitty and do bad managements.





> The difference between building new stadiums in the 50s, and now, is the cost. Stadiums could be relatively simple back then, whereas the demands and requirements now are such that an investment of over $2 billion in a dozen new stadiums would appear to be required


Do you have any info on how much a 200 thousand seat stadium cust to be built in the 50s? I am sure that if the value was corrected to nowaday values, it would still be pretty expensive.

There are a few stadiums in Brazil with crowd capacity over 100k. They need reforms, but that can be done. Other stadiums will be built by private companies. Brazil has a GDP PPP of 1,7 trillion dollars. I am sure it can spare at least 1 billion to a World Cup, since its an event that returns money to the country, if not immediately, in the long run.




> ... Can the World Cup bring in that kind of money to the Brazilian economy?


Maybe not, but it doesnt matter. The world cup is the perfect excuse to do everything that was postponed for a long time, as the modernization of the brazilian stadiums, that would need to be done one time or another, and mainly, building of new infrastructure, specially hotels, roads and SUBWAY.


----------



## AcesHigh

Benjuk said:


> I'm not doubting your word, but the maths seems a little scary... $6m per month equates to 30 players/coaches on $50k/week each.
> 
> Is this US$ ?
> 
> What kind of attendances do Corinthians get, and what are their attendances? I'm guessing TV rights in Brazil aren't being sold for the prices Euro right are... It's scary to think of a club paying that much on the kind of income they'll be earning.


Not US$. Its R$. To get the US$ value, divide by two. But the value of EVERYTHING in Brazil is cheaper exactly because of the devaluated currency. So if a player makes R$ 30k per month, considers that the same as doing about US$20-25k per month in US.

There is also "premium" that clubs pay for specific winnings. Like... Internacional paid R$ 50k for each player for winning the Libertadores Cup (not counting the normal salaries)

Thats the correct math. But Corinthians is the club with the most inflated salaries in the country. It has a partnership with MSI, the sports marketing company, which right now is planning on buying West Ham from England.

Its worth remembering that brazilian clubs do not spend much BUYING players. And they get a lot of profit from SELLING players. 

And Brazil is the country that produces more world class players in the world. Every year there are excellent players that the brazilian clubs can sell to Europe for $$$. Santos has over R$ 80 million in cash in their pockets for the selling of Robinho to Real Madrid and Diego to Porto.


----------



## Benjuk

AcesHigh said:


> Not US$. Its R$. To get the US$ value, divide by two.


No man, all totally cool now that I understand the currency. $25k per week seems very plausible.

I hope Brazil can get the stadiums up and running, and like I said before, I'm looking forward to the Brazil trip in 8 years - as Germany was a blast and Brazil is the true home of football (I'm English, but it's hard to argue with World Cup history!).

It'd also be nice if the organisers could have a game or two played down in Uruguay as well (in terms of history).



AcesHigh said:


> Do you have any info on how much a 200 thousand seat stadium cust to be built in the 50s? I am sure that if the value was corrected to nowaday values, it would still be pretty expensive.


No figures, but I'm guessing that building standards in the 50s didn't match standards now - that labour costs were lower (even taking inflation into account) - that the lack of seats and safety requirements, etc., would have reduced costs, and that land-prices would have been lower at the time.


----------



## AcesHigh

^we dont need to build stadiums with closed glass roofs that slide or grass pitchs that go outside the stadium, etc. 

The money spent on Korea/Japan and Germany was so high because they spent much more than needed, not on good stadiums, but on ultra hi-tech state of art stadiums.



right now, this is the most modern stadium in Brazil, located at Curitiba. It still lacks on of the sides to be finished tough.



















































project of reformation of Beira Rio stadium (private stadium belonging to Internacional), for the 2014 World Cup










right now:



















































































Corinthians already has a project for a very modern FIFA standart stadium for 60 thousand people.


----------



## Benjuk

AcesHigh said:


> ^we dont need to build stadiums with closed glass roofs that slide or grass pitchs that go outside the stadium, etc.
> 
> The money spent on Korea/Japan and Germany was so high because they spent much more than needed, not on good stadiums, but on ultra hi-tech state of art stadiums.


True.


















I assume the 4th side will be completed by 2014... That will look pretty good. Are there planning problems with buildings/businesses next to that part of the stadium? Do compulsary purchase orders exist in Brazil?

Also, second picture - don't appear to be any seats there - I assume the stadiums are standing, which FIFA doesn't like... Maybe the addition of seats to some of the larger stadia in Brazil will be enough to placate FIFA.


----------



## AcesHigh

Brazilian stadiums have places with seats and places with stands (actually, there are STANDS and STANDS... like, England itself had stands where you standed up the entire game and you couldnt seat... then there are stands which have higher steps where you can sit).

Many stadiums are ALREADY being turned on seats only stadiums. Beira Rio and Maracanã are two of these.

But no, thats not enough. There is minium height between the steps where the seats are, minimum distance between seats, etc. Some of these older stadiums have steps that do not conform to the regulation (since there was no regulation when they were built!)


----------



## matherto

Benjuk said:


> I assume the 4th side will be completed by 2014... That will look pretty good. Are there planning problems with buildings/businesses next to that part of the stadium? Do compulsary purchase orders exist in Brazil?
> 
> Also, second picture - don't appear to be any seats there - I assume the stadiums are standing, which FIFA doesn't like... Maybe the addition of seats to some of the larger stadia in Brazil will be enough to placate FIFA.


Stadionwelt has updated pictures showing seats, and you can see the unfinished side too.

http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe...a&foto_ordner=Brasilien/arena_kyocera&id=2321


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

If Brazil have to build a dozen new stadiums by 2014 i cant see them hosting it.


----------



## Calvin W

Its AlL gUUd said:


> If Brazil have to build a dozen new stadiums by 2014 i cant see them hosting it.


And why not? 

They won't have to build a dozen by 2014 and I'm sure if they did they would. Do all the stadiums in England/UK/whatever meet FIFA standards?

If Brazil is chosen they will do an awesome job no worse than any other host nation in the past.


----------



## delmaule

AcesHigh said:


> ^we dont need to build stadiums with closed glass roofs that slide or grass pitchs that go outside the stadium, etc.
> 
> The money spent on Korea/Japan and Germany was so high because they spent much more than needed, not on good stadiums, but on ultra hi-tech state of art stadiums.
> 
> 
> 
> right now, this is the most modern stadium in Brazil, located at Curitiba. It still lacks on of the sides to be finished tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project of reformation of Beira Rio stadium (private stadium belonging to Internacional), for the 2014 World Cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinthians already has a project for a very modern FIFA standart stadium for 60 thousand people.



me gustaron mucho el estadio que se ubica en curitiva


----------



## Sparks

How come Brazil has so many oval stadiums? 

As far as I know they don't play any another sports other than football in these stadiums, so why are the stands so far away from the pitch?

Back to the topic in hand, The Kyocera stadium is going to need some modifications before it is approved by FIFA. Firstly it needs new seats with backs to them. Secondly the safety access, if there is an emergency in the stand the fans have to have access to the pitch as somewhere to escape. Currently fans would be stuck as there is a big whole at the bottom of the stand, as seen below.










See the Emirates Stadium pitch access.










Thirdly, media facilities need to be huge and that includes a large area around the stadium for the all the trucks that the media companies bring when they cover a game. A reason why Highbury and Stamford Bridge haven't hosted International fixtures.

There doesn't appear to be much room around the stadium.


----------



## Andy the Gloryhunter

I don't know if these Latin types can be trusted when it comes to building stadiums!! Too many siestas and not enough hard graft! They don't like hard work...you know the types...workshy layabouts, more interested in dancing and listening to music than putting in a hard days work.


----------



## jamesinclair

Here are a few pics I took in Arena da baixada



















And heres one of the many other stadi in the city of Curitiba











The stadium that hosted the 1950 world cup is still around, and was recently remodeled. It holds 16,000.


----------



## AcesHigh

Arena da Baixada (Kyocera Arena) now and how it will be for the 2014 World Cup


----------



## TEBC

world class stadium


----------



## skaP187

Not bad at all, what will the cap be?


----------



## Sparks

----


----------



## Sparks

double post.


----------



## Sparks

tadeu said:


> world class stadium


I wouldn't go that far, excellent by South American standards, but not world class. The stadium itself is the sort of ground that appears everywhere in Europe. The restaurants and bars will be great, but that doesn't actually add to the stadium itself. Brazil are going to need at least another 7 of these though plus three major venues of 60,000 plus, will they be able to do that?


----------



## skaP187

yes they will!!!


----------



## jamesinclair

skaP187 said:


> Not bad at all, what will the cap be?


Its currently around 25,000, and when fully built it will hold 40,000, the required amount for a Libertadores final.

Although I doubt that screen will ever be installed. I dont know of any stadium in brasil that has one


----------



## Durbsboi

Weebie said:


> FIFA didn't say that.
> 
> The South Africans on thsi forum can crap all they want about there world cup but FIFA right now don't share the same feelings as them and are concerned greatly.


*D*Weebie, you still at it, I want you to be here in 2010, so you can see what a spectacular event we WILL stage. Then I want you to eat your shit! :toilet: Because since we started the SA 2010 thread you only had negative things to say about 2010, & you are right , you are intitled to your opinion, but sometimes you take it too far. The way you speak about FIFA, like his your "homey, pal, best friend". FIFA is a freeken organisation thats made up of many people, some may not like the idea of SA hosting 2010, but majority do like the idea, hence they voted for us to host it. So tough luck, FIFA sent a member from Germany 2006 to help us prepare for 2010, he reported back to FIFA stating that we have done ALOT & WE ARE ON TRACK for 2010.

Regarding Brazil, they have the infastructure, they have the weather & the most deff have the supporter's, all thats needed is abit touching up on the stadiums to get them up to date with all the hi tech stuff.


----------



## The Game Is Up

*Brazil 2014 World Cup no formality*

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/SPORT/football/12/06/fifa.worldcup.reut/



> *Brazil 2014 World Cup no formality
> 
> POSTED: 1946 GMT (0346 HKT), December 6, 2006 *
> 
> *ZURICH, Switzerland* (Reuters) -- Brazil's staging of the 2014 World Cup is not a foregone conclusion despite a commitment to rotating future tournaments around the continental confederations, FIFA president Sepp Blatter said on Wednesday.
> 
> "We have said that the 2014 World Cup will be staged in South America, but if there is no candidate strong enough then we would go north instead as the logical thing," Blatter told a media conference following a two-day meeting of FIFA's executive committee.
> 
> "We took the decision to ask South America's 10 associations if they wanted to organize the World Cup and now nine of them have come out in favor of Brazil. But Brazil would still have to undergo the same scrutiny as previous bids.
> 
> "The bar has been set very high after the last World Cup (in Germany) and if the only candidate from South America were not to fulfil the requirements then we would go beyond South America."
> 
> The 2010 World Cup will take place in South Africa.
> 
> Blatter said he was confident that South Africa would be ready to stage the tournament despite concerns over delays in the building of new stadiums.
> 
> "We need to bring a little bit of fire (to the organizers)," Blatter said. "But I am confident that everything will be ready on time."
> 
> South Africa 2010 chief executive Danny Jordaan said the local organizing committee planned to have five stadiums ready by December 2008 for use at the 2009 Confederations Cup.
> 
> He said the remaining five stadiums would be finished by October 2009.
> 
> With the exception of Cape Town's stadium, which is involved in a planning dispute, Jordaan said building work was expected to be under way on all sites by the first quarter of 2007.
> 
> The executive committee has now finalized the dates for the World Cup finals which will take place between June 11 and July 11, 2010.
> 
> It also confirmed that the allocation of World Cup places to the continental confederations would remain the same as for the 2006 World Cup with 13 qualifying places available for European nations and five available to African countries.
> 
> Africa will receive an additional sixth place, however, with South Africa receiving an automatic spot as hosts.
> 
> Asia and Oceania will again share five qualifying slots while the two American confederations will receive a total of eight places.


----------



## bruin787

has argentina said anything?


----------



## Benjuk

Argentina originally supported the Brazilian bid, but have recently indicated that they may put in a bid of their own.


----------



## GRGM

jamesinclair said:


> Although I doubt that screen will ever be installed. I dont know of any stadium in brasil that has one


I know that Pacaembu (São Paulo) and Vila Belmiro (Santos) have those big screens (obviously they aren't so good as the render's big screen)! But I don't know why they never show the live transmission of the match!


----------



## AcesHigh

jamesinclair said:


> Its currently around 25,000, and when fully built it will hold 40,000, the required amount for a Libertadores final.
> 
> Although I doubt that screen will ever be installed. I dont know of any stadium in brasil that has one



40 thousand is the required amount for World Cup matches (excluding opening and closing games, as well as semi finals and 3rd place match... these require at least 60 thousand of capacity)


----------



## Jonestowncultinpicto

AcesHigh said:


> USA has more debt than Brazil. There is hardly starvation in Brazil. A large % of the population is actually fat.
> 
> Yes, many clubs are unable to pay their lowly paid professional footballers. But Brazil has about 2000 PROFESSIONAL football clubs. The 20 largest clubs in the country DO PAY their professional footballers and pay them well (most players in the first division earn over $30k per *month* and drive around in bmws and mercedes)
> 
> 
> Whats the PROBLEM of investing in new football stadiums?? Brazil built several of them for the 1950 World Cup, including the largest and most modern stadiums in the world back then. And after the 1950 World Cup, several brazilian clubs built BIG modern private stadiums with their own money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So next time, shut up instead of spewing your bullshit around! :bash: :bash:


Aces high I agree with you Brazil is hardly in a debt situation and hardly starving . I was in recife, salvador and rio last november and Brazil is fine. 
Would not the new athletics stadium for the 2007 pan american games qualify. It is supposed to have the crowd totally covered. Then new stadium you showed is fantastic as well. Then you have Maracana and that was renvoated in 2002 I believe. Brazil certainly doesnt look like it will lose the grand prix of brazil unlike some european countries and formula one is an expensive venture to hold on to. Indianapolis almost lost the uS grand prix with bernie eccelstone eying las vegas. 

Considering brazil is not importing oil for energy because of its use of homegrowth ethenol brazil is in great sahpe compared to decades ago . 
Argentina would be a country I would be concerned about in saouth america in regards to their finances but not poverty. 

Brazil I would love to go back to anytime and feel perfectly safe in . 

jim jones


----------



## TEBC

Aces, qta gente ignorante aqui... o melhor é que já são um bando de burros, se assistirem ainda aquele filme Turists aí que eles ficarao mais alienados!


----------



## Mo Rush

Benjuk said:


> Who is your contact at FIFA? How come you seem to KNOW things which have not been publically stated?
> 
> FACT - FIFA have stated that the world cup should be played in circuits of three - Europe and South America (as the traditional homes of football), then one of the other federations (in 2010 - Africa). Meaning the sequence will be something like...
> 
> 2010 Africa (South Africa )
> 2014 South America (Brazil?)
> 2018 Europe (England or Spain)
> 2022 Asia/Africa/North America
> 2026 South America
> 2030 Europe
> Etc.
> 
> That said, money obsessed FIFA were talking about going to every two years during the 2002 finals... So who knows what might happen.


weebie occassionally blurts out rubbish. its best to ignore him.


----------



## Calvin W

My source is a little different.

2010 South Africa
2014 Brazil
2018 England
2022 England
2026 England
2030 England
etc.etc.etc.


----------



## NavyBlue

Calvin W said:


> My source is a little different.
> 
> 2010 South Africa
> 2014 Brazil
> 2018 England
> 2022 England
> 2026 England
> 2030 England
> etc.etc.etc.


:lol: 

It would be a tragedy to ignore the spititual home of football for so long...


----------



## KiwiBrit

jamesinclair said:


> People in the US fly, as in Brazil. A rail network is not required


So does Brazil have 10 cities with 10 airports which can cater for up to 60,000 people arriving possibly *ONE DAY *before a big game?

Let's hope so


----------



## KiwiBrit

Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> The thing is they either want to expand out of europe and hold on to interest in south america or they dont . It is as simple as that.


Trust me Jonesy if Brazil didn't host the 2014 WC, football would still "hold on to interest" in S. America. 



> If Fifa is sincere about football in the americas they have to adapt to the infrastructure that is in brazil , columbia and the rest of the americas. It is not to say bring your standards down so low it is to say your standards may be a little high for the americas to reach.


One of FIFA's requirements to host a WC is a rail network. A guy from Brazil has said on this forum that there is NO proper rail system there. How do you propose FIFA alter their requirements.

I don't wish to sound negative, I would love to see Brazil host a WC. but they have to meet certain requirements like any nation would. I just want to see a level playing field for all countries bidding.


----------



## Jonestowncultinpicto

KiwiBrit said:


> Trust me Jonesy if Brazil didn't host the 2014 WC, football would still "hold on to interest" in S. America.
> 
> 
> 
> One of FIFA's requirements to host a WC is a rail network. A guy from Brazil has said on this forum that there is NO proper rail system there. How do you propose FIFA alter their requirements.
> 
> I don't wish to sound negative, I would love to see Brazil host a WC. but they have to meet certain requirements like any nation would. I just want to see a level playing field for all countries bidding.


and what type of rail system does the united states have ????
or canada for that matter. Even if you have a TVG in north america the distances are so vast. Like I said if Fifa wants to come to the americas they have to make compromises other wise they can keep it in europe or asia. I personally think australia is going to butt in the rotation and that is what the entire thing is all about with the noises coming out of Fifa. 

Hey be our guests because I can see where people in the north america will be up at 3am to watch world cup from melbourne. That will certainly make for some interesting TV deals in north america where there will be absolutely no value for advisors or worldwide sponsors like a Visa credit card for the american market which is the one they devote the most attention to. This year had some great sponsorship deals for fifa even in canada with some heavy hitters getting involved. going to asia or australia would kill what progress they made here. 

With South America either Colombia or Brazil they are in the general time zones that are useful for both european and america commercial interests 

I really love how europeans can get so hung up on telling the rest of the world how to run others continential affairs when for centuries a generation would hardly go by in europe that was not touched by a major continential war. The last century it seemed to me it was north americans and others who had to intervene and rebuild europe. If it wasnt for atomic weapons and the economic might of the united states the nazi or the soviets would have swallowed up europe and the western europe would be that far behind. 

The only requirement that the US meets for fifa or the IOC in the Color of their vast amounts of money and the golden goose formula one , Fifa and the IOC are always fixated on American Network TV. Here in north america We dont get the interest in a sport that you usually end up with a tie or no scoring until two thirds of the game is finished LOL. That is the divide between europe and the americas. Formula one I love to watch but hey how many passes do they make on the track after the first lap for the lead ??? not many even in the stretch of five year with Michael Schumaker , Fernando Alonso or Mika Hakkinen winning chammpionships back to back. With auto racing here you can see one of a dozen guys win a race and take home the championship. 

the US passanger train system Amtrak believe me is no Eurostar even with the Acela train from washington to boston which I have taken . You dont have dedicated passanger only lines in north america and you never will . It is a car culture here and an interstate freeway system is your major mode of travel in the States. Brazil is much the same . The thing is a world cup is not much of a world championship is it doesnt travel outside the confines of europe, asia or africa and 64 years between hostings for the country that has won it the most Brazil seems a bit much . 

I would love to see brazil do it but not with a gun to their heads for a european body that is not sincere in their words or have a hinden agenda to suit their own needs of selling Brazil High Speed Trains LOL. This crap about trains and fifa certainly didnt effect the united states from hosting and wouldnt in the future. You can go east-west and some north south by train in america but you could miss a game or two trying to do that if you had to go from chicago to miami to houston to los angeles and to new york. 

The US says they want to host FIFA would dig up their dead grandmothers and steal the jewelry off the dead bodies to get to america and the opporunity of American coverage LOL.
Oh and by the way I am saying the game loses attention in the americas. I have seen that over the years of traveling in the carribbean . It used to be you would see football club shirts and hardly any national baseball association shirts in shops in the carribbean . Now it is the very opposite. 
The British Virgin Islands put up a indoor basketball gym in Roadtown within the last couple of years with a soccer pitch in bad repair beside it. 

The game is waning in attention in the carribean and baseball is making inroads in northern south america. If I was in soccer I would not take south america for granted at all . Ignoring Brazil especially with the history of João Havelange would really be like saying the World Championships of Ice Hockey could not be held in Canada unless they have TVG system from Vancouver to Toronto. We get the same crap from the world ice hockey association and we know where the world best in ice hockey is north america in the NHL. The Stanley Cup is the world championship for all intense purposes. 

People after a while say screw it . It happens in europe we have our own world which is much bigger . To me the world cup could bypass north america but it is a slap in the face to me as the brother of my fellow south,central and north americans when some in the rest of the world take the view of shutting brazil out of hosting. 250 miles from San Paulo to Rio and about the same Rio To Belo Horizonte. There are more people in those three cities then the boston-washington corridor and more of them are soccer fanatics. Everyone from the rest of the world could stay away from the WC brazil in 2014 and the stadia would be packed with people willing to take the lucky ones seats.


----------



## KiwiBrit

Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> and what type of rail system does the united states have ????
> or canada for that matter. Even if you have a TVG in north america the distances are so vast. Like I said if Fifa wants to come to the americas they have to make compromises other wise they can keep it in europe or asia. I personally think australia is going to butt in the rotation and that is what the entire thing is all about with the noises coming out of Fifa.
> 
> Hey be our guests because I can see where people in the north america will be up at 3am to watch world cup from melbourne. That will certainly make for some interesting TV deals in north america where there will be absolutely no value for advisors or worldwide sponsors like a Visa credit card for the american market which is the one they devote the most attention to. This year had some great sponsorship deals for fifa even in canada with some heavy hitters getting involved. going to asia or australia would kill what progress they made here.
> 
> With South America either Colombia or Brazil they are in the general time zones that are useful for both european and america commercial interests
> 
> I really love how europeans can get so hung up on telling the rest of the world how to run others continential affairs when for centuries a generation would hardly go by in europe that was not touched by a major continential war. The last century it seemed to me it was north americans and others who had to intervene and rebuild europe. If it wasnt for atomic weapons and the economic might of the united states the nazi or the soviets would have swallowed up europe and the western europe would be that far behind.
> 
> The only requirement that the US meets for fifa or the IOC in the Color of their vast amounts of money and the golden goose formula one , Fifa and the IOC are always fixated on American Network TV. Here in north america We dont get the interest in a sport that you usually end up with a tie or no scoring until two thirds of the game is finished LOL. That is the divide between europe and the americas. Formula one I love to watch but hey how many passes do they make on the track after the first lap for the lead ??? not many even in the stretch of five year with Michael Schumaker , Fernando Alonso or Mika Hakkinen winning chammpionships back to back. With auto racing here you can see one of a dozen guys win a race and take home the championship.
> 
> the US passanger train system Amtrak believe me is no Eurostar even with the Acela train from washington to boston which I have taken . You dont have dedicated passanger only lines in north america and you never will . It is a car culture here and an interstate freeway system is your major mode of travel in the States. Brazil is much the same . The thing is a world cup is not much of a world championship is it doesnt travel outside the confines of europe, asia or africa and 64 years between hostings for the country that has won it the most Brazil seems a bit much .
> 
> I would love to see brazil do it but not with a gun to their heads for a european body that is not sincere in their words or have a hinden agenda to suit their own needs of selling Brazil High Speed Trains LOL. This crap about trains and fifa certainly didnt effect the united states from hosting and wouldnt in the future. You can go east-west and some north south by train in america but you could miss a game or two trying to do that if you had to go from chicago to miami to houston to los angeles and to new york.
> 
> The US says they want to host FIFA would dig up their dead grandmothers and steal the jewelry off the dead bodies to get to america and the opporunity of American coverage LOL.


Have you finished your rant?

1:Regardless if FIFA want to be up the USA's arse, I couldn't give a toss about American money in football. It was around long before the states showed the slightest interest in 'the beautiful game' and will be long after, even when you lot fail to convert it into some kind of yearly World Series with the good 'ol USA having sole hosting rights (and are one of only two teams allowed to play in it!).

2: Even if the rail system in the states is crap, at least you have one to fall back on. And you have International airports in every major city, plus your road network is okay. Brazil has no rail system, does not have an International airport in every major city and, as stated by a Brazilian on this forum the roads are poor. Maybe with this infrastructure in mind you can advise us how large groups of supporters are going to get around the country in a short time span. Oh I remember your thoughts. Let FIFA lower their standards...great solution.



> The thing is a world cup is not much of a world championship is it doesnt travel outside the confines of europe, asia or africa


3: Lets see, since 1994 it has been to N. America, Europe, Asia, is next in Africa and we are now discussing S. America hosting the next one. Maybe you can tell us which continent has been neglected. Oh of course Antarctica!



> I really love how europeans can get so hung up on telling the rest of the world how to run others continential affairs


4:You are American right. Kettle calling the pot black kinda springs to mind.



> If it wasnt for atomic weapons and the economic might of the united states the nazi or the soviets would have swallowed up europe and the western europe would be that far behind.


5: Thanks for the history lesson oh most powerful one. Although what the hell this has to do with staging a WC I have no idea.

I send my apologies to all posters that this has gone way off topic, and lets hope we can get back to constructive discussions without people turning it into a 'Billy 2 poo's' forum! hno:


----------



## rantanamo

You can ignore the money all you want, but:

- As an organization, they have to have themselves and their games look the best possible. Otherwise they wouldn't create such incredible requirements.

- They claim they want to spread the game, so they have to spread it, and spread it with a great presentation. They don't have to have American money, but it helps their goals. Otherwise, as the poster said, you have the possibility of losing interest to baseball, rugby and hockey. 

- I'm with those who want the WC to be played all over the world. At the same time, if its not reasonable feasible, I don't want to put soccer or any sport above true need. If a South America can't reach some of the over-ridiculous FIFA requirements, then just send it to England. I understand that people around the world don't want it in the US and that's fine. Reward the soccer loving nations of the world.(I'd still like to see it in the US, but that's me personally. I know that most don't want it here)


----------



## KiwiBrit

Your post makes a lot of sense rantanamo, and I agree the WC should be spread around the globe. To all tense and purposes I think it is now.

Personally, I'd love for Brazil to host 2014. I've seen some of the stadium constructions advancing and they are looking good. But there is more to being a host than simply great stadiums.


----------



## The Game Is Up

It would be great if the final was held during the day before Ash Wednesday.


----------



## Mo Rush

KiwiBrit said:


> Have you finished your rant?
> 
> 1:Regardless if FIFA want to be up the USA's arse, I couldn't give a toss about American money in football. It was around long before the states showed the slightest interest in 'the beautiful game' and will be long after, even when you lot fail to convert it into some kind of yearly World Series with the good 'ol USA having sole hosting rights (and are one of only two teams allowed to play in it!).
> 
> 2: Even if the rail system in the states is crap, at least you have one to fall back on. And you have International airports in every major city, plus your road network is okay. Brazil has no rail system, does not have an International airport in every major city and, as stated by a Brazilian on this forum the roads are poor. Maybe with this infrastructure in mind you can advise us how large groups of supporters are going to get around the country in a short time span. Oh I remember your thoughts. Let FIFA lower their standards...great solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 3: Lets see, since 1994 it has been to N. America, Europe, Asia, is next in Africa and we are now discussing S. America hosting the next one. Maybe you can tell us which continent has been neglected. Oh of course Antarctica!
> 
> 
> 
> 4:You are American right. Kettle calling the pot black kinda springs to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 5: Thanks for the history lesson oh most powerful one. Although what the hell this has to do with staging a WC I have no idea.
> 
> I send my apologies to all posters that this has gone way off topic, and lets hope we can get back to constructive discussions without people turning it into a 'Billy 2 poo's' forum! hno:



well said


----------



## AcesHigh

KiwiBrit said:


> 2: Even if the rail system in the states is crap, at least you have one to fall back on. And you have International airports in every major city, plus your road network is okay. Brazil has no rail system, does not have an International airport in every major city and, as stated by a Brazilian on this forum the roads are poor. Maybe with this infrastructure in mind you can advise us how large groups of supporters are going to get around the country in a short time span. Oh I remember your thoughts. Let FIFA lower their standards...great solution.


Hmm?? Brazil does not have international airports in its major cities??? Let me see... Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Porto Alegre, Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Recife, Fortaleza and Brasilia all have international airports...

Roads??? Hmmm... some are poor... others are excellent. Just like in USA, nobody will travel from one city to the other in roads! At least not from São Paulo to Salvador! Too distant.

Dont worry, Brazil has a GDP of over 1 trillion dollars. (GDP PPP is over 2 trillion). While it isnt enough to provide wealth to all inhabitants or to fix the entire country, its more than enough to fix everything needed for a FIFA World Cup.

Brazil already hosted a wonderful Cup in 1950, including the largest stadium in the world at the time. We can do it again.

As for rails, the brazilian rail system suffered from the same fate as american rail system... the automotive industry bought and then dismantled rail! 

But there is a long time talk of rebuilding Brazilian rail. And no doubt, a World Cup would be an incentive for the government and private companies to invest on it again. At least, completely linking São Paulo-Rio-Belo Horizonte-Curitiba and another compeltely linked system connecting Recife-Fortaleza-Salvador.


----------



## AcesHigh

The Game Is Up said:


> It would be great if the final was held during the day before Ash Wednesday.


when in South America, the Cup was always realized in the winter (june/july)


----------



## AcesHigh

nomarandlee said:


> What is the main road from Rio to Petrópolis? On my visit to Brasil we drove in a bad rain storm at night with crazy buses and trucks leaving no room to spare. I was worried I was going to fall right off the dark cliffs.:lol:


dont worry, Petropolis wont host a World Cup game. And its a mountain road, so no wonder it is like that.


----------



## AcesHigh

KiwiBrit said:


> So will they budget a small fortune on these improvements along with the stadiums?


You dont need to have autobahns to have a good world cup. Decent and safe roads are enough. And yes, we will budget a small fortune on roads. There is money for that. Also, some roads can be privatized and receive tolls stations.


Most stadiums will be privately build also. The government will invest mostly only on infrastructure.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> tolls stations


Exactly what you don't need when there are thousands of cars on the way to a venue.


----------



## nomarandlee

Even if Brasil couldn't meet FIFA rigid expectations in terms of stadiums or infrastructure I think they are good enough to host the event. Considering football madness in Brasil and just how much Brasilians and the country have done for the game I think overpassing the country for not having a TGV like train system, world class airports, or having the most modern stadiums would be unfortunate. As long as the logistics make it possiable as opposed to what FIFA would "most like" I think Brasil should get its shot. Mexico and South Africa don't exactley have the best infrastructure imangiable but they are both getting shots in the modern era (if you consider the 80's to be the modern cut era) and neithers soccer history can come close to that of Brasil's.


----------



## AcesHigh

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Exactly what you don't need when there are thousands of cars on the way to a venue.


in Brazil, specially in São Paulo and Porto Alegre, people have houses and apartments on the beach cities (POA and Sampa are not beach cities, but are about 100km from the beaches). In the summer, people go to the beaches on weekends... millions of people... and through tolled highways. I know in Vienna that is not common, but in Brazil, tolls are fast and are used to a MUCH LARGER traffic demand than 60 thousand people... how about 1 million people moving from the cities to the beaches at friday and back at sunday??


Anyway, tolls dont need to work during the World Cup. Duh!


----------



## Mo Rush

nomarandlee said:


> Even if Brasil couldn't meet FIFA rigid expectations in terms of stadiums or infrastructure I think they are good enough to host the event. Considering football madness in Brasil and just how much Brasilians and the country have done for the game I think overpassing the country for not having a TGV like train system, world class airports, or having the most modern stadiums would be unfortunate. As long as the logistics make it possiable as opposed to what FIFA would "most like" I think Brasil should get its shot. Mexico and South Africa don't exactley have the best infrastructure imangiable but they are both getting shots in the modern era (if you consider the 80's to be the modern cut era) and neithers soccer history can come close to that of Brasil's.


I understand what you are saying and I agree with most parts. FIFA does not expect perfect infrastructure. South Africa does not have the best infrastructure, but improvements made up until 2010 will be more than adequate and top notch. FIFA is worried that in Brazil's case infrastructure won't be adequate between cities at all. FIFA would love to give Brazil a shot, but the minimum requirements have to be met. Logistics enough won't impress FIFA. I would love a world cup in Brazil but if it has to wait till 2018 to meet FIFA requirements then so be it.


----------



## Calvin W

So the rest of the civilized world doesn't think Brazil can handle a bunch of soccer games. To be honest who cares what anyone else thinks. When it is time to put the official bid in it will be up to Brazil to do so, then the decision process is out of their hands.

Everyone here keeps harping about all the rules and regulations that have to be followed to host the WC. You can't honestly tell me that they have never bent or broken a rule before and if it happens again so be it.

I would love to see what Brazil can do for the WC and would honestly say they can put on as good a show as anyone else.


----------



## Benjuk

Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> Hey be our guests because I can see where people in the north america will be up at 3am to watch world cup from melbourne. That will certainly make for some interesting TV deals in north america where there will be absolutely no value for advisors or worldwide sponsors like a Visa credit card for the american market which is the one they devote the most attention to.


Was actually MasterCard not Visa (I'm being pedantic today, sorry).
TV money from the USA is relatively small in football terms. US network tv simply isn't interested in a game which goes 45 minutes without a break for ads.



Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> I really love how europeans can get so hung up on telling the rest of the world how to run others continential affairs when for centuries a generation would hardly go by in europe that was not touched by a major continential war. The last century it seemed to me it was north americans and others who had to intervene and rebuild europe. If it wasnt for atomic weapons and the economic might of the united states the nazi or the soviets would have swallowed up europe and the western europe would be that far behind.


Forgive me for not bowing down before the American who so graciously saved Europe from itself... Fact is - if it wasn't for the stupidity of Japan the Americans wouldn't have joined World War II. Had the Americans sat out another 2 or 3 years (on top of the 2 they delayed for), they would have been dealing with (not fighting with) the Nazi state, and make no mistake, the ultimate decision to join WWII was to the US's economic and long term benefit. If you boys had stayed out, and the Nazi's had won the war - they would have controlled the Middle East and you boys would have had no oil. They would have kept hold of their scientists, and America would have lost the atomic and space races.



Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> The game is waning in attention in the carribean and baseball is making inroads in northern south america.


Baseball and basketball are both making huge inroads into the Carribean's interest in cricket. Football, on the other hand, is still growing in teh Carribean (this would be the main reason that Jamaica, and most recently Trinidad, qualified ahead of that other minor North American nation, Canada)



Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> The Stanley Cup is the world championship for all intense purposes.


Says it all really. You condemn FIFA for the way they, a European based organisation, run their competition. Then go out and say this.

FIFA (love 'em or hate 'em) make things very simple - a set of minimum conditions that they expect each nation to live up to in order that each successive finals tournament is bigger and better than the last. On top of that they make a genuine attempt to spread the finals around the world and to give various confederations the best chance to get as many of their nations into the finals as possible. A quick look at the current (and quite bizarre) FIFA world rankings shows that 19 of the top 32 nations are from Europe, yet only 13 spots for the finals are open to European teams (compare this to Asia, who first enter the table with Iran at 38, yet have 3 1/2 spots at the finals).


----------



## rantanamo

Benjuk said:


> Was actually MasterCard not Visa (I'm being pedantic today, sorry).
> TV money from the USA is relatively small in football terms. US network tv simply isn't interested in a game which goes 45 minutes without a break for ads.





> ABC\ESPN, Univision pay record $425 million for men's, women's Cups through 2014.
> By Robert Wagman
> SoccerTimes
> 
> (Wednesday, November 2, 2005) -- Calling it "the biggest TV deal in a single country in FIFA's history," world governing body FIFA announced a $425 million deal for World Cup television rights in the United States from 2007 to 2014.
> 
> Under the agreement, the 2010 and 2014 World Cups, the 2007 and 2011 Women's World Cups, and the 2009 and 2013 Confederations Cups will be broadcast in English in the U.S. by the Walt Disney Company-owned ABC and ESPN networks, and in Spanish by Univision.
> 
> In a joint bid, ABC\ESPN paid $100 million for the rights package for the broadcast rights in English, while Univision paid $325 million for the Spanish-language rights.
> 
> According to the FIFA press release, "the two networks (ABC\ESPN and Univision) have been awarded the TV rights to all FIFA events for the U.S. territory from 2007 to 2014, including the two FIFA World Cup final competitions within this period. This impressive new agreement covers a wide range of media categories, including multimedia broadband internet and mobile telephony."
> 
> ABC\ESPN, which already will broadcast all the 64 World Cup matches from the 2006 Germany next summer live -- and in high definition -- has indicated that it will broadcast all games in 2010 and 2014.
> 
> Next year's World Cup in Germany will be played from June 9 through July 9. ABC\ESPN will announce its broadcast schedule after the World Cup draw December 9 in Leipzig, Germany.
> 
> "During the 2010 and 2014 FIFA World Cups, ABC Sports will air at least 10 matches live, including the Final," an ESPN press release said. "All remaining matches will be aired live on ESPN or ESPN2. Every match will be available in high definition and ESPN will feature a nightly FIFA World Cup highlight show throughout the month-long tournament."
> 
> The 2010 men's World Cup will be played in South Africa and the 2014 quadrennial tournament will be hosted by a South American nation, with Brazil the favorite to be the host. The 2007 Women's World Cup will be contested in China.
> 
> Only four years ago, there was a real possibility that only Spanish-language broadcasts of the 2002 World Cup would be available in the U.S. Then, Soccer United Marketing, Major League Soccer's marketing arm, owned by a some league and outside investors, paid $40 million for the U.S. English rights to the 2002 World Cup in Japan and South Korea, next year's World Cup in Germany and the 2003 Women's World Cup, originally scheduled for China but moved to the U.S.
> 
> In the existing pact, SUM was essentially allowed to air its games for free on ABC\ESPN while covering productions costs. Both sides would provide marketing and sell advertising with revenues split by an unspecified formula.
> 
> SUM actually bought the rights from German media giant Kirch, which was near bankruptcy when the deal was struck. SUM then entered into the revenue-sharing agreement with ABC\ESPN to assure the games of those three events would be broadcast in English in the U.S.
> 
> The new contract represents a huge increase from the last U.S. broadcasting contract for both English and Spanish-language telecasts. Univision holds the Spanish-language U.S. rights for 2002-06 for which it paid $125 million.
> 
> "This deal shows to the American public how valuable this property is finally being recognized as," U.S. Soccer Federation director of communications Jim Moorhouse told SoccerTimes. "The fact that there was a bidding war and an increase in rights fees show how committed ABC\ESPN is to this property."
> 
> Among other elements of the new deal, ESPN plans to re-air matches in their entirety or in cut-down versions through ESPN on Demand. ESPN The Magazine will contribute to ESPN's FIFA World Cup coverage with dedicated preview issues, features and other editorial.
> 
> "ABC\ESPN and Univision came to us with a comprehensive package that will not only guarantee coverage of the FIFA World Cup in 2010 and 2014 and all other FIFA tournaments in the men's and women's games, but also promote football and the FIFA brand even at those times when no tournaments are taking place," FIFA president Joseph S. Blatter said in his organization's press release. "With these two well-known companies, we have ensured that images of our events will be seen by the widest possible audience across the USA's steadily growing football market. I am extremely happy with this momentous deal. It is a major milestone in our new TV approach."
> 
> FIFA's new media approach is to sell rights on a country by country (or regional) basis, rather than world-wide rights which were sold to Kirch for 2002-2006. "We are moving from a global (World Cup) TV offer to a continental offer," Jerome Valcke, FIFA's director of TV and marketing told a recent soccer marketing convention held in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.
> 
> At the time, Valcke said it was FIFA's hope that World Cup matches would continue to be shown on free (or cable) TV around the world, but said that "free-to-air viewing will be the cornerstone, but we will also be selling packages combining free with pay-TV."
> 
> FIFA's bid packages for the 2010 Men's World Cup sought to guarantee that at least 22 of the 64 matches will be on free TV along with a daily free highlights package.
> 
> "ESPN and ABC Sports will immerse fans in the drama and pageantry of the FIFA World Cup for another eight years, bringing them closer to the worlds premier sporting event with cutting-edge technology and our collection of leading multimedia assets," ESPN executive vice president for content John Skipper said in his comoany's release. "We will also grow the FIFA Womens World Cup with unprecedented coverage across all of our content outlets."
> 
> It appears that SUM did not bid for the new broadcast rights; rather, it assisted and participated in the negotiations in part because MLS is in the process of reaching a new agreement with ABC\ESPN to carry its league matches in the future. MLS is hopeful that, for the first time, the new league contract will carry rights fees.
> 
> "In the immediate and long-term future, today's news will prove to be a historical turning point for the sport," MLS commissioner Don Garber said in a statement released by e-mail. "These recent developments further solidify soccer's standing and value as a major television property in the United States with even greater future potential."
> 
> ABC\ESPN televised live 58 of the 64 matches of the 2002 World Cup with the title game on ABC, 16 on ESPN and the rest on ESPN2. Because of the 13-hour time difference between the Cup venues and the U.S. East Coast, games were shown during the early a.m. hours.
> 
> Every game of the 1998 World Cup in France was broadcast live with ABC televising 14, ESPN 27 and ESPN2 23.


not here to make a pissing match, but the US is not irrelavent in FIFA's interest. Should the world and FIFA bow to the US? No. They should do whatever possible to host the games where they choose. Such money is hard to ignore though. Which is why I said earlier, they need to look within and tone things down before the WC becomes unhostable except for a handful of nations.

For those that don't know Univision, its a Spanish language channel out of LA with affiliates in each market just like any other network in the US. Our Spanish speaking population is growing at an enormous pace along with the popularity of soccer growing among the rest of the population, the deals could be enormous in the future. Especially for a Cup being played in the US. Again, WE should not get the games in 2014. I'm not advocating that.


----------



## jimjones

well as you have illustrated very well rantanamo the espn/abc contract is bigger then any other territory for coverage and actaully there is room to grow with that as well because theose numbers are nowheres near what NBC pays for the olympics at 500 million american plus for each games. I think Fifa is trying to use an excuse to go back to europe and that is probably to Italy or England.

I did some research into brazilian airports over the holidays and it seems brazil has extra capacity in some of their airports and their standards meet many international standards and in some cases go beyond international standards. Personally being to pretty much every major airport in america, marco polo international in venice italy,the santiago chile and panama's international airport I would say the airport in santiago is one of the better airports I have been in . places like miami, la guardia in new york and some others dont even compare to chile or canada for that matter.Marco Polo I was not the least impressed with. If brazil is like chile for airports then it should be more then fine. Rio with 12 million passengers a year could certainly handle a world cup as San Paulos international airport. And then you have some of brazil's major cities with two airports. One for domestic and one for international flights. Most of these airports in brazil have gone thru extensive renovation and upgrading in the 2000's. Renovation and upgrading projects are continueing. Some with upgrades to take 747-400 series planes with nw pre-stessed concrete runways. There is a flight taking from san paulo to rio every 15 minutes and the same is true from san paulo to Brasilia the capital. Brasilia is also the domestic hub for many Brazilian airlines. A 500 dollar pass is available for travel within Brazil for foriegn visitors. 

The road network seems to be good and getting better with private companies taking over highways. You get some good european bus coaches from 
San Paulo to Rio and you may have a better service then european rail as the Bus could pull right up to the stadia and go to the next stadia directly. 
The new Pan Am Stadium in Rio is on the same commuter rail line as maracana 
So an easy transfer to a station can have fans attending the games Held in those stadiums easily. Then you have San Paulo's commuter rail service. Not aware of location of stadiums in relation to subways or commuter trains but if Maracana was built for 1950 and it is beside a commuter railway and they are doing the same for João Havelange stadium for the Pan AM games their planning seems to be well though throught. 
On top of that in both those cities you have subway systems.

As to stadiums they seem to be on a stadium construction and renovation curve. Looking at Uefa five star standards as a guidepost if they were to adopt those for renovation and consturction for 5 stadiums they would be 1 stadium better then the hosts in 2006 germany who had only 4 of the 12 stadia listed as UEFA five star stadiums . If it was to go to England and Brazil had 5 five star UEFA stadiums then Brazil would have 5 times the amount enlgand currently has with Old Trafford being the only five star UEFA in england. I am sure the new wembley stadium will get five stars but who knows . 

The thing is Brazil will probably be raked over the coals for standards for other motivations beyond presentation or logistics. The rotation is a great gesture but is totally dishonest lip service really. The hub in the wheel is Europe and it would have to come back to europe . The pattern is the same with the olympics except the summer games may beat Fifa to the punch in RIO for 2016 if Fifa passes by Brazil for the promised rotation. Considering that germany has hosted twice since brazils lone hosting 57 years ago it is ashame the Brazilian fans have to put up with this type of crap. 5 time winners, A successful hoster and Brazilian João Havelange who served as Fifa President for 24 years and is honorary president should have a bit more respect paid to his country who are a great part of the game. 

Basketball is coming on strong through out the world and Brazil, Argentina and 
Africa are fielding players in the NBA. Pass BRazil by for lame excuses in 2014 and basketball gains more following. The reason Fifa went to america in 1994 was the soldout stadiums that the los angeles olympics had for soccer with stadiums up to 100,000 people attending. 

I quess Brazil could have the last laff if Fifa was to play the game refuse Brazil hosting rights in favour of England or Italy and RIO hosted the summer olympics in 2016 with larger crowds then fifa 2014 . 

Brazil could turn around and say told you so now we are not interested we just did the olympics and didn t have the hassle plus we made a ton of money 
LOL. 

jim jones


----------



## eduardocxm

Aka e The Game Is Up, realmente eu usei um tradutor para passar o portugues para o Ingles, hehehe !
Mas, agora nem vou usar, eles que traduzam meu texto, do jeito que quiserem.
abraços !


----------



## The Game Is Up

eduardocxm said:


> O rio de janeiro está melhor. O que estava acontecendo la, ja foi solucionado. Éra problema entre traficantes e milícias. Mas, a policia foi rapida, e agio corretamente. Não vejo o motivo de preucupação, por causa desses motivos ocorridos no Rio de janeiro. São Paulo tambem ja teve esse problema, e foi rapidamente solucionado. Um abraço !


Translation:

"Rio de Janeiro is much better. What you have alluded to is being taken care of. It was a problem mainly from traffickers and gangs. Additionally, the police reacted very quickly and acted responsively. I don't see a reason to be worried because of the incidents occurring in Rio. Sao Paulo also had this problem and they also solved it quickly.

Greetings!"

It's an English-language board. 

Now to my response:

I don't necessarily agree but then I think it's better to identify the worst areas in the big cities and go around them. Most likely, there'd be a plan in place for security for the tourists (and for the locals from some unsavory characters from abroad - like during Carnaval ). In any case, my plan would be very simple: come, enjoy the sights, watch some futebol, go to the beach, admire the garotas, play some fut-volei, watch more futebol, back to the beach and admire the ladies. Then repeat the cycle. No muss no fuss.


----------



## eduardocxm

The Game Is Up, vejo que você entende bem de Brasil. Pelo jeito, ja andou visitando-nos heheh ! Tenho um amigo português, jogamos FIFA 07 on line. Ele mora em Lisboa e é torcedor do Benfica. Será que voce poderia me adicionar no MSN ? Me mande seu hotmail pela PM, ou eu te mando o meu, para nos adicionarmos. Seria um prazer telo voce como amigo. Um abraço


Bom, voltando ao post, como o meu amigo portuga disse, é só isolar os pontos "más" da cidade e pronto. Acabou o problema. Enfim, deixem conosco, que nós realizaremos essa copa, muito bem obrigado ! Não vamos fazer feio, isso eu garanto.


----------



## gutooo

Eduardo, aqui só se pode falar inglês, já que é um fórum internacional!

Existe o Fórum Brasileiro, onde se fala portugues!


----------



## AcesHigh

eduardocxm said:


> ta tirando onda com minha cara aka ?
> alguem que fala portugues, pode falar pra mim o que significa "pantry".


cara, melhor ficar fora do forum internacional se tu não fala inglês. Tá praticamente IMPOSSIVEL de entender a tradução feita pelo tradutor eletronico. Na verdade, pra um ******, tá completamente impossivel.

translation: dude, its best for you to keep out of the international forum if you dont speak english. Its basically impossible to understand the translation from your electronic translator. In fact, for a foreigner (in brazil, ****** is ANY foreigner), its completely impossible.


----------



## eduardocxm

hauhauha ! to indo para area nacional ! falou meus amigos gringos !
eu sempre estarei presente, traduzindo seus posts, para ver o que voce irão estar falando da copa aqui no brasil, heheh !
abraços !


----------



## Mo Rush

hauhauhau sounds funny


----------



## The Game Is Up

^ It's does read like a hyena laugh, I say. 

Never mind that, though, and back to topic. I wonder with the FIFA rule on minimising the number of venues per city which of the big Brasilian cities gets to use more than one stadium. Off the top of my head: Sao Paulo, Rio, Porto Alegre...maybe Salvador and Curitiba. Since Brasilia must figure in the final list somehow, it's possible there would be only one city with two, if at all. The way I look at it, the bigger cities have at least one venue with a capacity of greater than 80,000 (Rio, SP, BH). Brasilia and Goiania might double-team to save on travel distances by concentrating their venues over a smaller geographical area. In addition, Rio may decide to go only with an expanded Joao Havelange to save on costs. So it might come down to SP vs PoA. Assuming that Belem is part of the mix, we could have a situation where almost nothing needs to be spent on stadiums in the next six years, with maybe one super venue in Brasilia that would be needed, possibly mixing in private construction in PoA and Curitiba and/or SP.

This is just speculation on my part but...

First Round
Belem
SP
Rio (Joao Havelange)
Curitiba
Goiania (one match)/ Brasilia
PoA (Inter)
BH
Salvador
Florianopolis or Campinas (not sure which)
Fortaleza

Round of 16
Brasilia
SP
PoA (Gremio)
BH
Salvador
Rio (Joao Havelange)
Curitiba
Belem

Quarters
SP
Rio (Maracana)
PoA (Inter)
Brasilia

Semis
PoA (Gremio)
SP

3rd Place
Rio (Maracana - maybe as a swan song for that stadium)

Final
Brasilia (nothing to do with avoiding the "Maracanazo" but as a way of acknowleding the moving of the capital since 1950; showing off the modern side of Brazil) - a new ground seating 90,000


----------



## eomer

The Game Is Up said:


> Final
> Brasilia (nothing to do with avoiding the "Maracanazo" but as a way of acknowleding the moving of the capital since 1950; showing off the modern side of Brazil) - a new ground seating 90,000


Interesting to play the final in (or at least in the suburban area) the capital city (it's more traditional even if LA host WC 1994 final) but why do you want to build a 90 000 seated stadium to play only a 1/4 and the final ?

This new stadium should be used for:
- first round (5 or 6 matchs and maybe oppening match)
- 1 round of 8
- 1 quater
- 1 semi


----------



## Mo Rush

The Game Is Up said:


> ^ It's does read like a hyena laugh, I say.
> 
> Never mind that, though, and back to topic. I wonder with the FIFA rule on minimising the number of venues per city which of the big Brasilian cities gets to use more than one stadium. Off the top of my head: Sao Paulo, Rio, Porto Alegre...maybe Salvador and Curitiba. Since Brasilia must figure in the final list somehow, it's possible there would be only one city with two, if at all. The way I look at it, the bigger cities have at least one venue with a capacity of greater than 80,000 (Rio, SP, BH). Brasilia and Goiania might double-team to save on travel distances by concentrating their venues over a smaller geographical area. In addition, Rio may decide to go only with an expanded Joao Havelange to save on costs. So it might come down to SP vs PoA. Assuming that Belem is part of the mix, we could have a situation where almost nothing needs to be spent on stadiums in the next six years, with maybe one super venue in Brasilia that would be needed, possibly mixing in private construction in PoA and Curitiba and/or SP.
> 
> This is just speculation on my part but...
> 
> First Round
> Belem
> SP
> Rio (Joao Havelange)
> Curitiba
> Goiania (one match)/ Brasilia
> PoA (Inter)
> BH
> Salvador
> Florianopolis or Campinas (not sure which)
> Fortaleza
> 
> Round of 16
> Brasilia
> SP
> PoA (Gremio)
> BH
> Salvador
> Rio (Joao Havelange)
> Curitiba
> Belem
> 
> Quarters
> SP
> Rio (Maracana)
> PoA (Inter)
> Brasilia
> 
> Semis
> PoA (Gremio)
> SP
> 
> 3rd Place
> Rio (Maracana - maybe as a swan song for that stadium)
> 
> Final
> Brasilia (nothing to do with avoiding the "Maracanazo" but as a way of acknowleding the moving of the capital since 1950; showing off the modern side of Brazil) - a new ground seating 90,000


Since FIFA has issues with some aspects of the bid.

Stick to 8 venues, althought it might be better to present 10 venues in the bid book,however make sure that quality venues are presented, if not use 4 existing venues with upgrades and plan 4 new venues.I don't think FIFA will make a change to allow two cities two venues each, but it cant be ruled out.

images of possible venues?


----------



## Q-TIP

[QUOTE
I don't think FIFA will make a change to allow two cities two venues each, but it cant be ruled out.

[/QUOTE]

Actually, I wouldnt be surprised if FIFA do allow that change of the rule. SP and Rio each have more people than most European countries, so as long as the stadiums are right, I dont see why both venues in each city can play host. Not sure if FIFA will take a light-hearted approach or not if given the decision.


----------



## eomer

Q-TIP said:


> I don't think FIFA will make a change to allow two cities two venues each, but it cant be ruled out.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I wouldnt be surprised if FIFA do allow that change of the rule. SP and Rio each have more people than most European countries,
Click to expand...

I agree: having 2 venues in 2 cities is quite normal in South America.
In the past, FIFA allowed France to do allmost the same thing. Paris got 2 venues (Paris and St Denis), Lyon got one and St Etienne got one too. There are only 60 km between theses 2 cities and many people who live in St Etienne work in Lyon.

This would be exactly the same for Australian (Sydney and Melbourne), China (Beijing and Shangaï), Turkey (Ankara and Istambul), Russia (Moscow, St Petersburg). An English bid could even have 3 venues for London, 2 for Manchester and 2 for Liverpool.


----------



## The Game Is Up

eomer said:


> Interesting to play the final in (or at least in the suburban area) the capital city (it's more traditional even if LA host WC 1994 final) but why do you want to build a 90 000 seated stadium to play only a 1/4 and the final ?
> 
> This new stadium should be used for:
> - first round (5 or 6 matchs and maybe oppening match)
> - 1 round of 8
> - 1 quater
> - 1 semi


I did pencil in Brasilia for the first round AND the round of 8 (round of 16 teams, however you want to call it), in which my idea was to shift one match to Goiania, which is a city near the capital, for the first round. I have Brasilia for: first round, 1/8 final, 1/4 final and the final match. You can check my list again. Also, please read my response to the next quote... 



Mo Rush said:


> Since FIFA has issues with some aspects of the bid.
> 
> Stick to 8 venues, althought it might be better to present 10 venues in the bid book,however make sure that quality venues are presented, if not use 4 existing venues with upgrades and plan 4 new venues.I don't think FIFA will make a change to allow two cities two venues each, but it cant be ruled out.
> 
> images of possible venues?


The thing is regional balance is my most important criterion. With 32 teams there are more than enough to spread them around the country. Let me direct you to the map for a second:










Brazil historically developed in the following areas: Nordeste (Northeast); Southeast; South (near the border with Uruguay and Argentina). Only in the last 100 years have areas in Amazon, Mato Grosso (closer to Bolivia) and the area around the capital have opened up.

Let's start off with the city right at the end of the Amazon, Belem, and move south and east around the tip until, let's say, Salvador. That's a huge area to cover. Ideally, I can divide the number of participants in half for the first round, then move the whole competition south for the latter rounds. One could say that Brazil doesn't need the Cup to promote tourism but this would be a huge incentive for them to show off historical areas the rest of the world aren't aware of: Salvador, Fortaleza, Recife, Olinda, Belem, Sao Luis. The problem is that much of the population and economic activity is to the south, including areas like Rio Grande do Sul, Curitiba, and even Sao Paulo. Should I concentrate on just the southern areas and ignore the Northeast or do I list a lot of Northeast cities and drop off some southern cities? Then what do you do with an important development in Brazilian history, which is the capital city moving from Rio to what's now the Federal District? The solution I come up with seeks to have a sensical balance between the three historical regions of Brazil. I have Belem to represent the Amazonian Brazil (Manaus is way too isolated to be seriously considered). In my original list, I had Florianopolis or Campinas but I can drop these and install Recife in their place, to have four Northeast cities.

So four Northern and Northeaster cities: Belem, Fortaleza, Recife, Salvador
Four Southeastern + the capital: Sao Paulo, Rio, Belo Horizonte, Brasilia (with or w/o Goiania)
Two southern cities: Curitiba, Porto Alegre

In other words, Four Cities in the North and Six or Seven Cities in the South = better geographical balance of all possible

Now to pictures:

*Fortaleza* (looks nice)


























*Recife* (most likely needs replacement)










*Belem*


















*Salvador* (most likely needs replacement)


















*(A new one from Vitoria EC is also a possibility, called Arena Multiuso)*

*Curitiba*


















*Porto Alegre* (two good choices)


















*Belo Horizonte* (impressive)


















*Brasilia* (needs a new and much bigger one)










*Goiania* (optional)


















*Rio de Janeiro*

















The new Estadio Joao Havelange









*Sao Paulo*



















New ones needed in Brasilia, Salvador and Recife. Renovations for Belo Horizonte, SP, Rio, Porto Alegre and Goiania. Expansion for Curitiba.

That's my list, more or less. Comments?


----------



## Mo Rush

most of those stadia need to be completely replaced


----------



## AcesHigh

Mo Rush said:


> most of those stadia need to be completely replaced


thats already known. 

In Porto Alegre, Grêmio plans to demolish its old stadium and build a new one, for 50 thousand people, following ALL FIFA regulations for a World Cup. Amsterdam Arena Advisory was hired by Grêmio to do the project and chose the best location. The stadium should begin construction in 2007/2008 and finish in 2010.

Internacional are completely modernizing their old stadium. It will be all seats. The grass will go down and the stands will get closer to the pitch and more inclined. They are spending this year $50 million to cover the entire stadium with a modern semi-transparent roof, very similar to the one in Berlin Olympic Stadium.

Porto Alegre will SURELY have two stadiums fuly capable of hosting World Cup matches, even before 2014. In fact, they should both be ready by 2010.


----------



## skaP187

Recife must be in, that's where holland should play!!! it was the former capital of Dutch Brazil (mauritsstad from 1630 tot 1654.)
We're gonna party like 1635!!!!


----------



## jimjones

Mo Rush said:


> most of those stadia need to be completely replaced[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> Well considering the age of the Stadia in Brazil Don't come near the four of the
> Stadia used in the world cup 2006 they are not out of the picture. It is whether the stadia pictured can be upgraded to met the Fifa Specs.
> The Berlin Olympic Stadium rebuilt for the world cup. Maracana is not as old by 14 years atleast and has been made an all seater in 2002. One of Germanys stadiums that hosted fifa 2006 was opened in 1923. Of course it probably has had renovation .
> Salvador is getting a new stadium, Rio is getting the new stadium for the pan am games. Joinville has a new dedicated stadium for football. Curitiba as well.
> There are 4 stadiums that are very new and others on the drawing broad either with renovation or new construction. Considering that it is about 7 years to 2014 and Brazil is commissioning and opening stadiums with a number already in place it is a far cry from what is going on in South Africa with 3 years to the world cup. Not a slap Mo just that way I see it. With the construction going on in Brazil I believe the path is set. The places I would assume would be good for completely new stadiums in Brazil would be San Paulo, Belo Horizonto and Brasilia. San Paulo, Belo Horizonto still have the possiblity of renovating old stadiums just like germany did for last years world cup.
> If it is a soccer only stadium that Fifa Reguires which was not the case with the Berlin Olympic Stadium then brazil would have to built more stadiums.
> 
> jim jones


----------



## Mo Rush

jimjones said:


> Mo Rush said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those stadia need to be completely replaced[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> Well considering the age of the Stadia in Brazil Don't come near the four of the
> Stadia used in the world cup 2006 they are not out of the picture. It is whether the stadia pictured can be upgraded to met the Fifa Specs.
> The Berlin Olympic Stadium rebuilt for the world cup. Maracana is not as old by 14 years atleast and has been made an all seater in 2002. One of Germanys stadiums that hosted fifa 2006 was opened in 1923. Of course it probably has had renovation .
> Salvador is getting a new stadium, Rio is getting the new stadium for the pan am games. Joinville has a new dedicated stadium for football. Curitiba as well.
> There are 4 stadiums that are very new and others on the drawing broad either with renovation or new construction. Considering that it is about 7 years to 2014 and Brazil is commissioning and opening stadiums with a number already in place it is a far cry from what is going on in South Africa with 3 years to the world cup. Not a slap Mo just that way I see it. With the construction going on in Brazil I believe the path is set. The places I would assume would be good for completely new stadiums in Brazil would be San Paulo, Belo Horizonto and Brasilia. San Paulo, Belo Horizonto still have the possiblity of renovating old stadiums just like germany did for last years world cup.
> If it is a soccer only stadium that Fifa Reguires which was not the case with the Berlin Olympic Stadium then brazil would have to built more stadiums.
> 
> jim jones
> 
> 
> 
> I dont take offence regarding criticizms.
> South Africa specifically decided to have a mix between new venues and existing venues. Four non world cup venues of a high quality area available. Construction of the 5 new venues is the challenge.
> Worst worst worst case scenario, reduce stadia to 8, and use three existing 40,000 venues.
> newlands
> kings park
> upgrade athlone by 10,000
> 
> The 2010 bid book was based on the use of these existing venues and were given a thumbs up by FIFA as high quality venues.
> 
> the problem is certainly not a lack of stadia, but a lack of progress on construction of new venues. other challenges of course are transport and crime.
> 
> as for germany, you cant compare stadia by their age. existingbrazilian venues perhaps even built after some of the german stadia certainly cant compare to the quality of german stadia, both the new stadia and existing stadia, including non world cup venues.
> 
> I dont see Brazil having problem with stadia, a mix of 4 existing venues and 4 new venues would be a good start.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimjones

Mo Rush said:


> jimjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont take offence regarding criticizms.
> South Africa specifically decided to have a mix between new venues and existing venues. Four non world cup venues of a high quality area available. Construction of the 5 new venues is the challenge.
> Worst worst worst case scenario, reduce stadia to 8, and use three existing 40,000 venues.
> newlands
> kings park
> upgrade athlone by 10,000
> 
> The 2010 bid book was based on the use of these existing venues and were given a thumbs up by FIFA as high quality venues.
> 
> the problem is certainly not a lack of stadia, but a lack of progress on construction of new venues. other challenges of course are transport and crime.
> 
> as for germany, you cant compare stadia by their age. existingbrazilian venues perhaps even built after some of the german stadia certainly cant compare to the quality of german stadia, both the new stadia and existing stadia, including non world cup venues.
> 
> I dont see Brazil having problem with stadia, a mix of 4 existing venues and 4 new venues would be a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly don't want to offend you in anyway we know the problem is really progress in South Africa with places like Durban and Capetown getting started late in the game or construction. I don respect your opinion very much
> 
> The thing I see in regards to Brazil is whether these new and renovated stadia
> meet the grade. Curitiba it seems has gotten high marks from Fifa. If
> Port Alegre 's stadium is rebuilt that should be another. Joinville is 30,000 and
> a dedicated soccer field with room for expansion. Salvador has a 35,000 seat stadium under construction and it looks to be able to be expanded.
> Then you have Belim and Rio's stadiums that have been renovated in the 2000's . João Havelange Olympic Stadium in Rio is going to open this year.
> 
> So what we have right now in Brazil is 4 new stadiums with the oldest being 1999 , Maracana having being renovated in 2002, Belim's stadium renovated in 2002 and Port Algere's stadium about to be rebuilt.
> 
> Belo Horizonte , San Paulo and Recife all with stadiums from the 1960's thru 1970's vintage that could be renovated. Then Brasilia could become a logical place to have two new stadiums for the world cup as they are the hub for domestic air travel in Brazil . The problem I see is maybe the hotels and transportation links . Brazil seems to be very good with air travel but is it enough?
> 
> In regards to German vs. Brazilian stadiums they all have to handle large crowds safely and effectively with good site lines for all. Brazil would have to get rid of the terraced standing room stands and how much does that decrease capacity and it that bellow what is required ??? That is where you decide to renovate or build new. San Paulo, Recife , Belo and Brasilia would have to be studied to what was the best move. Brasilia I would build new for sure. San Paulo and Recife I would want to have the situation examined.
> 
> jim jones
Click to expand...


----------



## Mo Rush

jimjones said:


> Mo Rush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly don't want to offend you in anyway we know the problem is really progress in South Africa with places like Durban and Capetown getting started late in the game or construction. I don respect your opinion very much
> 
> The thing I see in regards to Brazil is whether these new and renovated stadia
> meet the grade. Curitiba it seems has gotten high marks from Fifa. If
> Port Alegre 's stadium is rebuilt that should be another. Joinville is 30,000 and
> a dedicated soccer field with room for expansion. Salvador has a 35,000 seat stadium under construction and it looks to be able to be expanded.
> Then you have Belim and Rio's stadiums that have been renovated in the 2000's . João Havelange Olympic Stadium in Rio is going to open this year.
> 
> So what we have right now in Brazil is 4 new stadiums with the oldest being 1999 , Maracana having being renovated in 2002, Belim's stadium renovated in 2002 and Port Algere's stadium about to be rebuilt.
> 
> Belo Horizonte , San Paulo and Recife all with stadiums from the 1960's thru 1970's vintage that could be renovated. Then Brasilia could become a logical place to have two new stadiums for the world cup as they are the hub for domestic air travel in Brazil . The problem I see is maybe the hotels and transportation links . Brazil seems to be very good with air travel but is it enough?
> 
> In regards to German vs. Brazilian stadiums they all have to handle large crowds safely and effectively with good site lines for all. Brazil would have to get rid of the terraced standing room stands and how much does that decrease capacity and it that bellow what is required ??? That is where you decide to renovate or build new. San Paulo, Recife , Belo and Brasilia would have to be studied to what was the best move. Brasilia I would build new for sure. San Paulo and Recife I would want to have the situation examined.
> 
> jim jones
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan, each of these cities also need the capacity to deal with a world cup, im not sure how 2/3 south african cities will cope,
Click to expand...


----------



## jimjones

well mo I thought I would bring this over 
Pieter Cronje, the city's project manager for 2010, confirmed later that the top tier of the 68 000-seat stadium at Green Point would be removed after the event to leave a 55 000- seater venue.

"Two options are being investigated - temporary, scaffold-type seating which can be removed, or more permanent seats which can be removed and used elsewhere after 2010."

With Joinville having a new 30,000 seat stadium that looks like it could have additional temporary seating and Salvador Having the same going on with a new 35,000 seat stadium Brazil could have two very easy and economical stadia with increased capacity for the world cup in 2014. 

I think the noise from joseph blatter might have another intent like sending the games to another suitor by using excuses. It would be hard to convince 
brazilian soccer fans the reasons are justified with what is going on in brazil for stadium construction . Architecturally Brazil has always been in the forefront. European architects and companies get involved and an american 
company is invloved with the new stadium in rio. 

jim jones


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

Sparks said:


> I wouldn't go that far, excellent by South American standards, but not world class. The stadium itself is the sort of ground that appears everywhere in Europe.


Yeah, I have the same feeling. It's very nice to our standards, but does not have anything that exciting. It's just the way the stadiums shoud be here in Brazil. Well, I hope my friends from Brazil don't get angry about this opinion, but this is what I feel.


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://football.guardian.co.uk/breakingnews/feedstory/0,,-6333569,00.html



> *Brazil names Mineirao stadium as possible 2014 venue*
> By Brian Homewood
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO, Jan 9 (Reuters) - Belo Horizonte's Mineirao stadium was put forward on Tuesday as one of the possible venues if the 2014 World Cup is awarded to Brazil.
> 
> "The Mineirao is one of the few stadiums in the country where it is possible to carry out the ample reforms required by FIFA," said Brazilian Football Confederation (CBF) president Ricardo Teixeira.
> 
> "It has the advantage of a lot of space which can be adapted for parking," he said after meeting Aecio Neves, governor of Minas Gerais state of which Belo Horizonte is the capital.
> 
> "Minas is ready to be one of the World Cup venues," said Neves. "We hope that Brazil play here or that the opening game takes place here or maybe even the last game."
> 
> Brazil hosted the World Cup in 1950 when Belo Horizonte was among the venues, staging the historic match in which the United States beat England 1-0.
> 
> Brazil and Colombia are the only candidates to host the 2014 World Cup, which FIFA has allocated to South America.
> 
> Brazil are favourites as they have the backing off all the other South American federations, minus their opponents.
> 
> FIFA, due to choose the organisers in November, have said that the World Cup could go elsewhere if neither candidate's bid is up to scratch.
> Brazil has so far put forward few concrete proposals about how it would stage the event.
> 
> The country would have to make huge improvements to its stadiums, transport and hotel infrastructure to meet FIFA requirements while public safety is another major worry.


----------



## jimjones

The Game Is Up said:


> http://football.guardian.co.uk/breakingnews/feedstory/0,,-6333569,00.html


interesting to say the least. 
The march seems to be on for stadium renovation in Brazil. It bodes well for them in advance of a bid. Whether it is enough of Mr. Blatter time will tell. San Paulo I can see building perhaps two new stadiums and if brasilia was to build a new stadium it seems the numbers would be there for stadiums renovated and newly built. With the Amsterdam Arena people involved in Port Alegre for a stadium there I think you are seeing different civil units making the moves internally in Brazil to be chosen a host city. Transportation infrastructure and hotels may be the weaker parts of a bid if Brazil quickly has stadiums up to fifa standards. That may not be as much of a problem with a huge amount of tickets for a world cup being sold Brazilians and fellow peoples for south america.

jim jones


----------



## AcesHigh

jimjones said:


> Mo Rush said:
> 
> 
> 
> If
> Port Alegre 's stadium is rebuilt that should be another.
> 
> 
> 
> Porto Alegre has TWO private stadiums, one from Grêmio (for 50 thousand people) and one from Inter (for 65 thousand people).
> 
> Inter is completely renovating its stadium to conform to FIFA standarts. Grêmio is going to build a new stadium, from Amsterdam Arena Advisory, outside the city, in a highway/airport/railway hub area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joinville is 30,000 and
> a dedicated soccer field with room for expansion. Salvador has a 35,000 seat stadium under construction and it looks to be able to be expanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salvador´s stadium is already under construction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Brasilia could become a logical place to have two new stadiums for the world cup as they are the hub for domestic air travel in Brazil .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brasilia is not a hub for domestic air travel in Brasil. São Paulo is the hub. Plus, Brasilia has onlu one soccer club, and its a small 2nd (or 3rd??) division club, with few followers. Keep in mind Brasilia was founded in 1959, so most inhabitants are outsiders who root for teams from other places. So no, Brasilia CAN NOT have two stadiums. But Porto Alegre can.
Click to expand...


----------



## fiatbao

AcesHigh said:


> jimjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salvador´s stadium is already under construction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasilia is not a hub for domestic air travel in Brasil. São Paulo is the hub. Plus, Brasilia has onlu one soccer club, and its a small 2nd (or 3rd??) division club, with few followers. Keep in mind Brasilia was founded in 1959, so most inhabitants are outsiders who root for teams from other places. So no, Brasilia CAN NOT have two stadiums. But Porto Alegre can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Salvador's stadium started construction yet I'm not 100% ...
> 
> I don't see any reason why any Brazilian city should have more than one stadium... There are so many large cities that could host as well ...
Click to expand...


----------



## The Game Is Up

^True true. 

Ideally, there are more than enough cities, but as some grounds needs a lot of work, add to that the likely need to concentrate teams and people to within certain regions at least in the first round, there won't be nine, ten or eleven cities in the final list. Much of this is from FIFA rules. 

Maybe it's something I don't understand but I have never for the life of me figured out why Fla, Flu and Fogão never got together and buy out the Maracanã from the city. I'm aware that all those clubs have had corrupt administrations in the past but still it remains that neither have had a true "home ground" except for like a small 8,000 ground in the case of Flu. I think it would have been better if there was a consortium of those three (maybe add Vasco if they no longer want the São Januario) got together and took over the Maracanã, then add executive boxes on one side, put in a modern video board and modern roof. Better yet, build a modern, badder Maracanã on the same site.


----------



## jimjones

The Game Is Up said:


> ^True true.
> 
> Ideally, there are more than enough cities, but as some grounds needs a lot of work, add to that the likely need to concentrate teams and people to within certain regions at least in the first round, there won't be nine, ten or eleven cities in the final list. Much of this is from FIFA rules.
> 
> Maybe it's something I don't understand but I have never for the life of me figured out why Fla, Flu and Fogão never got together and buy out the Maracanã from the city. I'm aware that all those clubs have had corrupt administrations in the past but still it remains that neither have had a true "home ground" except for like a small 8,000 ground in the case of Flu. I think it would have been better if there was a consortium of those three (maybe add Vasco if they no longer want the São Januario) got together and took over the Maracanã, then add executive boxes on one side, put in a modern video board and modern roof. Better yet, build a modern, badder Maracanã on the same site.


well I believe Maracana was renovated in 2002 for the concrete on the standsand seats installed. 
about 52 year of supporters standing on the terraces urinating in place during the games will tend to destroy concrete when they will not even go to the public washrooms for fear of missing the action. I was told this by a taxi driver ,a big Flamingos supporter, when I visited the city in november of 2005 LOlL. They actually have seats now. 

It would seem to me the the new athletics stadium for the Pan AM Games may be the new home for one of Rio's teams . Maracana may not have a "modern" roof but it still is very impressive even viewed from corcavado . 

Jim jones


----------



## jimjones

fiatbao said:


> AcesHigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Salvador's stadium started construction yet I'm not 100% ...
> 
> I don't see any reason why any Brazilian city should have more than one stadium... There are so many large cities that could host as well ...
> 
> 
> 
> Two teams in your city of Salvador and you have an older vintage stadium.
> with the oldest and largest being built in 1951 and the newest being built in
> 1986 or 21 years ago. EC vitoria is apparently scheduled to have a stadium completed this year which looks very modern and would probably bring them up to Fifa standards thus enabling them to host matchs for that contest.
> Ec vitoria occupies the new of the two stadiums with pro clubs in salvador.
> 
> You are also looking at the modern new comforts that make for more revenues of the team.
> 
> I liked visited your city in 2005 some crazy women there to say the least LOL.
> 
> jim jones
Click to expand...


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

Project-WC-Brazil 2014

Arena Recife 









Arena Salvador


----------



## jimjones

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> Project-WC-Brazil 2014
> 
> Arena Recife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena Salvador


So Does Recife have a stadium proposed as well now???

Man if these stadiums in brazil are starting to be built in the next two or three years to FIFA specs then the country will certainly be prepared for the World cup in 2014. It seems to me to be a competition between the different brazillian cities to be lucky hosts of the world as much as a nation policy. 
Transportation might be the only thing brazil works on from 2010 to 2014 for a world cup and from what I have researched transportation is not bad in brazil espeically with the airport system and the current capacity. 

jim jones 

PS. loved recife too but only saw it from the ship as i was on duty that day.


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport.ht..._RTRIDST_0_OUKSP-UK-SOCCER-LATAM-MARACANA.XML



> *Maracana back in the running for 2014 World Cup*
> 26/01/07
> 
> The world famous Maracana stadium, initially ruled out as a venue for the 2014 World Cup that Brazil is bidding to host, is back in the running again.
> 
> Brazilian Football Confederation (CBF) president Ricardo Teixeira, who once suggested the historic but troubled stadium should be imploded, said on Friday he had changed his mind.
> 
> His about-turn on using the stadium if Brazil are chosen to host the tournament followed a meeting with Sergio Cabral, governor of Rio de Janeiro state which owns the stadium.
> 
> "We had tried several times before now to get some sort of confirmation from the state government that the necessary modifications would be made but that did not happen," Teixeira told reporters after a lunch with Cabral.
> 
> "But for the first time, we've spoken to the government and the government is willing to implant .... a German model," he added, referring to the reconstruction of Berlin's historic Olympiastadion, used for the 2006 World Cup final.
> 
> Brazil and Colombia are the only countries to have put forward bids to host the 2014 World Cup, which is due to take place in South America under FIFA's rotation system.
> 
> The hosts will be named in November, although FIFA has said the tournament could go elsewhere if neither bid is up to scratch.
> 
> Cabral, who took over as Rio governor at the start of the year, pledged to bring the stadium up to FIFA standards.
> 
> "The state government has the responsibility to meet FIFA's demands and I don't see that being a problem," he said.
> 
> FENCE COLLAPSE
> 
> Teixeira added that the stadium, which last hosted a full international in 2000 when Bolivia arrived for a World Cup qualifier, would be used for Brazil's first home game in the 2010 World Cup qualifiers, starting in September or October.
> 
> The Maracana, which opened for the 1950 World Cup, is a monstrous bowl-shaped arena that for many years was the world's largest football stadium.
> 
> A crowd estimated at over 200,000 watched the decisive match in 1950, when Uruguay pulled off one of the great upsets in World Cup history by beating Brazil 2-1 to win the trophy.
> 
> More recently, the stadium has fallen into decline despite a number of reforms.
> 
> In 1992 three people were killed and dozens more were injured after a railing collapsed on the upper tier and at least 50 people plunged on to the seats below.
> 
> Crowd riots and crushes have become common while spectators occupying seats in the lower tier have complained about being pelted with various liquids thrown from above.
> 
> The Maracana's capacity was reduced to 103,000 when it was converted to an all-seater stadium for the 2000 Club World championship which Brazil hosted.
> 
> The stadium was closed for almost the whole of 2005 when the pitch was lowered by two metres and again at the end of 2006 for more refurbishment in time for this year's Pan American Games which Rio will host from July 13-29.
> 
> The current capacity is 54,000 but this will rise to 96,000 when work is complete.


----------



## Mo Rush

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> Project-WC-Brazil 2014
> 
> Arena Recife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena Salvador


arena recife and peter mokaba...


----------



## jimjones

So mo rush you are saying that what we are seeing there for recife is a model of a renovated peter mokaba stadium in south africa???

Interesting to say the least. 

The news about marcana is interesting as well and probably makes sense as far as economics. Whether the distances from the field of play are with FIFA specs is something I would question. An Athletics field is one thing but on some Brazillian fields you seem to have almost a cricket pitch oval with a soccer field in the centre. 

Using the same site would make sense from the standpoint of not having to go thru land use battles which the pan am games people seem to be going thru and you see that type of battle in south africa with WC 2010. Strange really that those issues were not taken care way sooner in both Rio 2007s case and capetown with greenspoint. 

jim jones


----------



## skaP187

Mo Rush said:


> arena recife and peter mokaba...


well then the arena is from the arena (amsterdam, specialy the roof construction, nice stadium by the way, the brazil one I mean!)


----------



## Loranga

I bet there are people systematically complaining at US college stadia and at the same time wants to use Maracanã for the WC2014..:shocked:


----------



## AcesHigh

jimjones said:


> fiatbao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two teams in your city of Salvador and you have an older vintage stadium.
> with the oldest and largest being built in 1951 and the newest being built in
> 1986 or 21 years ago. EC vitoria is apparently scheduled to have a stadium completed this year which looks very modern and would probably bring them up to Fifa standards thus enabling them to host matchs for that contest.
> Ec vitoria occupies the new of the two stadiums with pro clubs in salvador.
> 
> You are also looking at the modern new comforts that make for more revenues of the team.
> 
> I liked visited your city in 2005 some crazy women there to say the least LOL.
> 
> jim jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not from Salvador. I am from Novo Hamburgo, a 250k city 40km north of Porto Alegre, in southern Brazil.
Click to expand...


----------



## gutooo

And the stadia fever is on in Brazil!

Almost all big teams are announcing new projects :banana:

Most of them are thinking about the world cup, but cities like Rio, São Paulo or Porto Alegre are going to build (or re-build) more than 1 stadium :banana:

Here 2 projects for Porto Alegre:

The first one is Grêmio Arena. This is not the final project, this project was done by a portuguese group. Another project is being done be Amsterdam Arena Advisory.

45-50K all seater









































And this is the new Beira Rio Stadium, a 50-60k all seater!


----------



## bucki

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

Now, Brazil have many good projects for WC 2014!!


----------



## EADGBE

*Brazil Unopposed for 2014 World Cup*

Just read this:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/internationals/6553285.stm

Basically, Colombia have pulled out of the running to host the 2014 World Cup, which FIFA have decreed to be South America's 'turn' in the continental rotation policy they now have.

This leaves Brazil unopposed as the sole bidding country. There's a thread on here somewhere about their preparation for the 2008(?) Panamerican Games.

Incidentally, Colombia have form where this is concerned. I'm sure they were initially nominated to host the 1986 World Cup, which they eventually were not able to fulfil. As we all know, Mexico were the eventual hosts, having stepped in with I think only two years' notice.


----------



## mrk

this new fifa system of awarding world cups is a total farce


----------



## Sparks

Expect America to be the back up.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

Brazil is on a stadium building effort right now and their airport situation is very good. Ground transport in urban areas might be the key place for improvement but they are actually in a better state of readiness today with Stadiums then South Africa is with 2010. Some smaller urban centers like Curitiba have great urban transport systems. 

Rio De Janeiro could with a reworked Maracana and their new João Havelange Olympic Stadium on an urban railway with stations beside them would certainly help the Brazil bid. With A bid for the 2016 summer olympics the great transportation infrastructure can be tied together in a joint project. 

You might think now could brazil host both the olympics and world within two years? It have been done with two countries before Mexico 1968 for the olympics and 1970 for the world cup and Munich Germany for the 1972 olympics and the 1974 world cup. 

JIM JOnES wins !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasonsInquiries

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> Brazil is on a stadium building effort right now and their airport situation is very good. Ground transport in urban areas might be the key place for improvement but they are actually in a better state of readiness today with Stadiums then South Africa is with 2010. Some smaller urban centers like Curitiba have great urban transport systems.


very true.


----------



## samsonyuen

No one else wants it in South America?


----------



## Canadian Chocho

I think it's that no one else has the balls to take the risk.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

yes I think you are right but also a chile and argentina might think it is Brazil's turn and chile with a strong economy but few urban centres with stadiums would probably pass simply because the wordl cup is very huge for everything compared to their only hosting in the 1960's . Argentina has problems with creditability for their economy and whether that country will not slip back into the problems they had a few years back . 

Colombia or Venusula are the only two creditable coutnries in south america that could challenge a Brazil 2014 bid. It is a wonder why hugo chavezz doesn t have a bid with the ammount of modern soccer stadiums they are building there. 


Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


----------



## spud

beat me to it.....i was going to say i'm suprised hugo chavez did'nt throw a bid in.


----------



## TEBC

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> yes I think you are right but also a chile and argentina might think it is Brazil's turn and chile with a strong economy but few urban centres with stadiums would probably pass simply because the wordl cup is very huge for everything compared to their only hosting in the 1960's . Argentina has problems with creditability for their economy and whether that country will not slip back into the problems they had a few years back .
> 
> Colombia or Venusula are the only two creditable coutnries in south america that could challenge a Brazil 2014 bid. It is a wonder why hugo chavezz doesn t have a bid with the ammount of modern soccer stadiums they are building there.
> 
> 
> Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


"modern" Because most of then are not 100% good for Wolrd Cup


----------



## Kngkyle

I hope Brazil wins. 
Then chances are the 2016 Olympics will go to Chicago. But who knows, too soon to tell.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

Kngkyle said:


> I hope Brazil wins.
> Then chances are the 2016 Olympics will go to Chicago. But who knows, too soon to tell.


I think the chances are the anyone but the United States will be the mantra for the IOC with many members being in europe asia and the developing world that don't look good with iraq and other issues like the Kyoto Accord on climate change. 

Tokyo is a good possibility but that means a hit for NBC and American television which is the big money generator for the games. 
Rio if it can get it infrastructure together is a good compromise because time zone wise you can watch events in Rio live in New York in prime time without having to run athlete events at bad hours for the athletes like case is with Beijing 2008. 

Rio puts the games in the sweet spot for advertisement times for American broadcasters and the spin off effect is better worldwide sponsorship deals with the IOC. Chicago's bid depends on what happens with elections next year and what direction the new president take the country with foreign policy. 

Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> yes I think you are right but also a chile and argentina might think it is Brazil's turn and chile with a strong economy but few urban centres with stadiums would probably pass simply because the wordl cup is very huge for everything compared to their only hosting in the 1960's . Argentina has problems with creditability for their economy and whether that country will not slip back into the problems they had a few years back .
> 
> Colombia or Venusula are the only two creditable coutnries in south america that could challenge a Brazil 2014 bid. It is a wonder why hugo chavezz doesn t have a bid with the ammount of modern soccer stadiums they are building there.
> 
> 
> Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


:lol: Chile and Argentina sharing a World Cup!!


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

Canadian Chocho said:


> :lol: Chile and Argentina sharing a World Cup!!


Argentina is the crazy uncle in the attic as far as the personality. Chile is one of the members of the family that actually owns the house and knows the personality warts too well LOL. 
Chile I cant see ever trusting Argentina to hold up their end of the deal because of Argentina's Economy Imploding on December 20 th 2001. I have been to Argentina, Uruguay, Brazil and Chile and believe me BA is a great city but after I talked to the former head of Sony South America, who lost everything because of Argentina's mishandling of their economy, I don't think any one with money would trust the Argentinians with their money in a long term project. I am sure Chileans were probably victims in Argentinas economic problems in recent history. Chile would be better served to do a joint bid with Peru and that is even iffy with the broader dispute those two countries had. 

IT is wonder that Hugo Chavez does not bid because they are putting up modern stadiums to host the next Copa cup. Venezuela also has the resources financially to host but does not seem to have the will at this time. 
Who knows it could be a possible clash with America TV that FIFA fears as American TV recently signed a huge Deal with FIFA. Considering the relations between Chavez and Bush Sepp Blatter might not want to unset a new set of commerical deals in North America which Fifa wants to grow like the IOC has. 

Brazil really is the only viable country in South America right now to mount a bid. The economy is growing very well, the economics are sound reducing their balance of trade with the rest of the world. You have some friction with the united states but that pales in comparision to Hugo Chavez LOL. 

Jim Jones Wins !!!!!!!


----------



## Gherkin

USA should interfere with FIFA and convinve them that 2014 should go to any country from the Americas. USA vs Brazil would be an entertaining bidding war.


----------



## AcesHigh

^thank god FIFA, unlike fucking IOC, awards its events to poor countries.


----------



## Benjuk

Gherkin007 said:


> USA should interfere with FIFA and convinve them that 2014 should go to any country from the Americas. USA vs Brazil would be an entertaining bidding war.


I'm pretty sure that the 'rotation' DOES say The Americas, rather than South America. It's just that the USA had it last time it was in the Americas (and Mexico have had it twice), so it's not their turn, and no one else in the North/Central could handle a finals at the moment.


----------



## AndreÇB

Brazil will benefit a lot with the construction of more MODERN GROUNDS...

In the last years, some great projects were developed, mostly after the construction of Kyocera Arena in Curitiba.

FIFA is aware of the importance of this rotation for the development of class A football fields...


----------



## Kngkyle

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> I think the chances are the anyone but the United States will be the mantra for the IOC with many members being in europe asia and the developing world that don't look good with iraq and other issues like the Kyoto Accord on climate change.


To my knowledge, we are bidding for the 2016 games, not the 2007 games. The current issues going on in the world certainly will not be the same issues in 2016, nor issues in 2009 when the bid city is chosen. For one, the US will have a new president. There is a good chance that new President will be Barack Obama, who is a Chicagoan and has already offered his support to the Chicago bid. Europe will have had 3 out of the past 4 Olympic games. So I really doubt they would give it to Madrid or Rome. Tokyo has a shot but their public support for the bid is low, and Beijing is hosting 2008. Rio is the biggest competition, but if they win the 2014 World Cup, Chicago looks to be the front runner. Also, remember that many IOC members said that the USOC should submit a city for 2016. I doubt they would say that if there was no chance for the US. 

Sorry for taking this off topic.


----------



## samsonyuen

Someday Canada could...


----------



## MoreOrLess

Kngkyle said:


> To my knowledge, we are bidding for the 2016 games, not the 2007 games. The current issues going on in the world certainly will not be the same issues in 2016, nor issues in 2009 when the bid city is chosen. For one, the US will have a new president. There is a good chance that new President will be Barack Obama, who is a Chicagoan and has already offered his support to the Chicago bid. Europe will have had 3 out of the past 4 Olympic games. So I really doubt they would give it to Madrid or Rome. Tokyo has a shot but their public support for the bid is low, and Beijing is hosting 2008. Rio is the biggest competition, but if they win the 2014 World Cup, Chicago looks to be the front runner. Also, remember that many IOC members said that the USOC should submit a city for 2016. I doubt they would say that if there was no chance for the US.
> 
> Sorry for taking this off topic.


Europe will have had 2 of the last 4 games by 2016...

Sydney 2000
Athens 2004
Beijing 2008
London 2012


I'd see Brazil hosting the 2014 WC as a positive for a Rio olympic bid not a negative since infrastrcuture and expereince from one event can be used for the other.


----------



## AcesHigh

a Olympic event is a CITY event. Rio will get olympic infrastructure and experience from the Pan American games, not the World Cup.


----------



## Kngkyle

MoreOrLess said:


> Europe will have had 2 of the last 4 games by 2016...
> 
> Sydney 2000
> Athens 2004
> Beijing 2008
> London 2012
> 
> 
> I'd see Brazil hosting the 2014 WC as a positive for a Rio olympic bid not a negative since infrastrcuture and expereince from one event can be used for the other.


I mean if Madrid or Rome was to win the 2016 bid. It would be 3 out of 4 past Olympics in Europe.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

AcesHigh said:


> a Olympic event is a CITY event. Rio will get olympic infrastructure and experience from the Pan American games, not the World Cup.



and how do you figure that both events don't have many of the same elements? With an olympics you have to have stadiums of Fifa standards for host the soccer and as with the United States Hostings of the Olympics Soccer is not confined to the main metro area that is the host city. Standford University in Palo Alto, California,  Harvard University on the east coast and Annapolis Maryland also on the east coast were soccoer venues for prelim rounds for the 1984 olympics and nothing has really changed as the 2008 Olympics in Beijing have venues for soccer in other cities in china. 

The transportation infrastructure is on a larger scale with more destinations for a world cup to cover but an olympics in many cases is not confined to the city limits of a host city either. Maracana would likely be the soccer venue for the finals and other rounds as the Rose Bowl was for the 1984 games and the home depot center would be for the failed 2016 bid by LA. 

I would figure San Paulo, Belo Horizonte and Curitiba would be playing a role for soccer venues for the 2016 Olympics if awarded. All Stadiums for Olympic competition come under the authorization of Fifa. 

No hosting a world cup two years prior to an olympics actually enhances prep work for the olympics as you basically have to have the same capacity for both events for transportation and accoms. 

Airport capacity seems to have to be increased for both . Good transportation inter urban is the main difference that Fifa needs. LAX had to add on a terminal building for the 1984 games and LRT as did Atlanta for the 1996 games . You are talking about two of the larger airports for capacity in the world and I have not doubt that Ohara for Chicago would be the same case. 
The great advantage TV wise for a Rio hosting is that a camera crew could be zooming into and out of the different outside shots of venues including sailing from Corcovado Mountain and the Christ the redeemer statue. .
I could see NBC setting up a broadcast host temporary studio on that hillside with the statue as a backdrop lit at night. 

Fifa world cup is a bit more of nation involvement for the spread of soccer venues but it seems the Olympics needs 4 soccer stadiums to fifa ten or twelve. Killing two birds with one stone is probably Brazil's best course and with Brazil in stadium building mode to have modern soccer stadiums anyways the advantages are great for Brazil hosting both which two years. Being awarded the world cup for 2014 will enhance the bid for 2016 there is no doubt because the world cup will have to have much of what the summer games needs two years in advance of the 2016 summer games. 


Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

Kngkyle said:


> I mean if Madrid or Rome was to win the 2016 bid. It would be 3 out of 4 past Olympics in Europe.


No European city is going to win in 2016 . It will be either Tokyo, Chicago or Rio and Tokyo is iffy with Beijing hosting in 2008 and Sydney hosting in 2000. 
American Tv is the big money for the IOC and they cant stay away from the Americas in 2016 because it would make it 24 years between hostings. 
Rio is a good compromise and gets the games to a continent it has never been to. Rio is also two hours ahead of the eastern time zone of the United States and live prime time events in american living rooms means big tv right contracts from america. 

Jim Jones Wins !!!!!!!


----------



## The Concerned Potato

what is the climate in Brazil during June/July?


----------



## Iggui

samsonyuen said:


> No one else wants it in South America?


there was a consensus in CONMEBOL early on that brazil was going to be the sole south american candidate. colombia surprised everyone when they threw their hat into the ring. at least in latinscrapers, the colombians were very defensive about the rest of the world seeing them only as a drug producing guerrilla-riddled violent mess, and they have a point to an extent (after chile, colombia has done the most to reduce poverty in the last couple of decades and they've done well economically, despite the many internal problems). they truly believed they were up to the challenge. 

i think the "consensus" on brazil exists because no other single country would be up to it right now. argentina could certainly host it alone, but their economic depression of the early 2000's did away with that, although with their much improved economy i know the idea of bidding was at least thought about. 

chile does not have large cities besides santiago, and despite modernizing nearly every aspect of the country in the past 20 years, their stadiums are among the worst in south america. earlier this month, while FIFA were inspecing chilean stadiums for the U-20 women's world cup, they declared chile's stadiums to be a "disaster" and not a single stadium met their minimum requirements. chile would be forced to build new stadiums and there isn't the political or popular will to do it.


----------



## Iggui

Canadian Chocho said:


> :lol: Chile and Argentina sharing a World Cup!!


it's not as crazy as it sounds and there was some serious talk about this until the argentine economic implosion. the two countries are rivals and like many latin american countries, they've had their ups and downs with each other, but they are forging ever closer ties. the idea of co-hosing was coming more from the chileans, b/c this would be the only way chile would have a chance of hosting the WC again.


----------



## Danilon-11

Brazil has won the WC 5 times and hosted the WC once,
there should be nothing else to say about this.

Mexico has hosted it 2 times and have never made it to the semifinal.

Venezuela didn't put a bid for the WC because the stadiums were on drawings (and are still not finished) when they all talked about this.

Otherwise, Venezuela would have a really good chance of taking it because of all the new stadiums and the location being somewhat in the center of America, Europe and Africa.


----------



## Benjuk

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> American Tv is the big money for the IOC and they cant stay away from the Americas in 2016 because it would make it 24 years between hostings.
> Rio is a good compromise and gets the games to a continent it has never been to. Rio is also two hours ahead of the eastern time zone of the United States and live prime time events in american living rooms means big tv right contracts from america.
> 
> Jim Jones Wins !!!!!!!


How about Vancouver? Nicely in the Americas - close to the US to keep tv companies happy - but not actually IN America in order to keep the anti-American lobby happy.


----------



## AcesHigh

The Concerned Potato said:


> what is the climate in Brazil during June/July?


in the north/northeast, it will be 20-30 degrees C

in the southeast, it will be 15-25 degrees (in São Paulo it will be 10-20)

In the south, it will be 5-20. It may get as low as 0 in Porto Alegre and Curitiba. Snow may fall in higher cities in the southern states (above 500m), but no World Cup match will be staged in such cities.

So it will be interesting... a very big temperature difference between south and northern Brazil.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

Benjuk said:


> How about Vancouver? Nicely in the Americas - close to the US to keep tv companies happy - but not actually IN America in order to keep the anti-American lobby happy.


Well Canada logistically would probably be more complex then Brazil because of the distances. Stadium wise for Soccer I could not see the Canadian government flipping the bill for FIFA class stadiums. The U-20 fifa Cup in canada this year is being held in Montreal, Toronto,Victoria,Ottawa,Edmonton and Burnaby(Vancouver). Victoria's capacity is a mere 14,500 seats . Brunaby's stadium capacity is 10,000. 
Edmonton is the commonwealth Stadium at 60,000 , Ottawa is Frank Clare Stadium is just over 26,000 seats, Toronto has their new soccer stadium at about 20000. Montreal is using the Olympic stadium at 55,000. 
consider this article from Fifa on ticket sales for the U-20 where the ticket sales are doing very well it might some day amount to a world cup but a great deal would have to be done. Calgary, Regina, Hamilton, Winnipeg and Quebec City are possibles with small stadiums but not of anything near a Fifa world cup venue. Brazil and other places south of Canada in the America actually have private clubs with large stadiums and a use afterwards. Canada you have grid iron Canadain football and those teams don't need a stadium needed for a Fifa world cup. The last time a stadium was constructed in Canada of that size was the Rogers Centre (Skydome) in Toronto and that was in 1988.
the need is not there for a 50000 seat to 70,000 seat stadium in canada for any of these cities atleast for another 50 years 

http://www.fifa.com/en/comp/index/0,2442,135672,00.html?comp=U20M&year=2007&articleid=135672


jim jones wins !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

AcesHigh said:


> in the north/northeast, it will be 20-30 degrees C
> 
> in the southeast, it will be 15-25 degrees (in São Paulo it will be 10-20)
> 
> In the south, it will be 5-20. It may get as low as 0 in Porto Alegre and Curitiba. Snow may fall in higher cities in the southern states (above 500m), but no World Cup match will be staged in such cities.
> 
> So it will be interesting... a very big temperature difference between south and northern Brazil.


Would they not adjust a bid because of Brazil being in the southern hemisphere winter in june-july. Perhaps the southern spring in September , October?

Since it is also the world cup I couldnt see a big inference with club leagues in the north hemisphere if this was in the southern summer. 

I notice south africa is hosting in june-july but the summer olympics have been held in the fall in some cases like Munich 1972

Jim jones


----------



## Benjuk

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> Well Canada logistically would probably be more complex then Brazil because of the distances. Stadium wise for Soccer I could not see the Canadian government flipping the bill for FIFA class stadiums. The U-20 fifa Cup in canada this year is being held in Montreal, Toronto,Victoria,Ottawa,Edmonton and Burnaby(Vancouver). Victoria's capacity is a mere 14,500 seats . Brunaby's stadium capacity is 10,000.
> Edmonton is the commonwealth Stadium at 60,000 , Ottawa is Frank Clare Stadium is just over 26,000 seats, Toronto has their new soccer stadium at about 20000. Montreal is using the Olympic stadium at 55,000.
> consider this article from Fifa on ticket sales for the U-20 where the ticket sales are doing very well it might some day amount to a world cup but a great deal would have to be done. Calgary, Regina, Hamilton, Winnipeg and Quebec City are possibles with small stadiums but not of anything near a Fifa world cup venue. Brazil and other places south of Canada in the America actually have private clubs with large stadiums and a use afterwards. Canada you have grid iron Canadain football and those teams don't need a stadium needed for a Fifa world cup. The last time a stadium was constructed in Canada of that size was the Rogers Centre (Skydome) in Toronto and that was in 1988.
> the need is not there for a 50000 seat to 70,000 seat stadium in canada for any of these cities atleast for another 50 years
> 
> http://www.fifa.com/en/comp/index/0,2442,135672,00.html?comp=U20M&year=2007&articleid=135672
> 
> 
> jim jones wins !!!!!!!!!


Everything you've said is correct - except I was responding to the comments about the Olympics rather than the World Cup. Roll on Brazil 2014.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

sorry about that Benjuk. The Americas will always have a good amount of revenue for an Olympics but even with the time zone advantages of say a Toronto or Rio the lurk of America will always bring the IOC and Fifa to the United States at regular points . I am suprized that New York didnt mount a solid bid and win for 2012 actually. 

Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Van der Rohe

I really think South America, and especially Brazil, deserves it!!!
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## VelesHomais

World Cups should only took place in Europe.


----------



## Van der Rohe

Dr.Mesofius said:


> World Cups should only took place in Europe.


why???

Brazil and Argentina are countries which realy love football and have many great players - both of them deserve to host World Cup finals!!!


----------



## VelesHomais

Okay, fine, they can host it


----------



## hngcm

Van der Rohe said:


> why???
> 
> Brazil and Argentina are countries which realy love football and have many great players - both of them deserve to host World Cup finals!!!


There's no way Argentina can host a WC without their economy falling through the roof.


----------



## Benjuk

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> sorry about that Benjuk. The Americas will always have a good amount of revenue for an Olympics but even with the time zone advantages of say a Toronto or Rio the lurk of America will always bring the IOC and Fifa to the United States at regular points . I am suprized that New York didnt mount a solid bid and win for 2012 actually.
> 
> Jim Jones Wins!!!!!!!


I think FIFA know that there is more than enough money to be made from staging the World Cup anywhere - and unlike the IOC don't need to hang on regular trips to the US. 

The real key for FIFA is to keep it's major members happy - ie/ South America and Europe, because a world cup without Brazil or Argentina, Germany or Italy, etc., wouldn't really be a world cup. THAT's why they keep going back to Europe and try to keep the Americas happy (in general).

They are using the rotation to attempt to 'break' bigger markets in the East and Africa, but ultimately they'll look after the big boys whenever they can.

'Soccer' is never going to break the back of the Gridiron or Baseball, so it's not in FIFA's interest to risk losing the support of it's premier members by bowing to US tv demands.

End of the day - as has happened in England with the Premier League, if the governing body doesn't look after the big boys, there's nothing to stop the big boys forming their own organisation and holding a "World Series of Football" every year. Who would watch FIFA's World Cup if it was populated by the USA, Ghana, Australia, etc., when they could be watching the "World Series" with Brazil, Argentina, Germany, Italy, etc.?


----------



## infernal

I don't want to offend any Paulistanos, but the morumbi seriously must go to the ground. That thing has no hope!!!
I beleive Maracana does.


----------



## LMCA1990

nice stadia. some should be modernized.


----------



## Benjuk

bumdingo said:


> good idea, where shall we go on holiday this year love, Benidorm, the Algarve or Belo Horizonte? How many English do you honestly think take a package holiday to Costa del Rio? Sun, sea and Sao Paolo.


Dipsh*t, I'm refering to football tourists - like myself - and if you didn't figure that out for yourself you really must be as dumb as you are making yourself out to be...

I made the decision to be in Germany for the 2006 finals - booked my flights, etc., prior to getting tickets for games. Ended up with tickets to 6 matches across 5 cities, and watching others in fan-parks, and had just about the best 2 week holiday of my life. I'll be in South Africa on the same terms, then Brazil the same again. If there's a match that isn't sold out - I'll be there. I suspect that there will be others like me, then there's a few thousand England fans, Dutch, etc., who'll be going to follow their team, and just might be into the idea of watching a few others games having travelled all the way around the world.


----------



## gutooo

I think that maracana shoudnt be demolished, just remolded, like the olympic stadium in Berlim!


----------



## bumdingo

Football tourist? You mean a supporter who has no real empathy with any team, someone who subscribes for tickets for any game just so they can stop a true follower of the team to get in to see the match? Now I understand. Bet you love taking part in the Mexican Wave


----------



## bumdingo

To back up my reasoning there is a piece on the BBC website today discussing the culmination of the Libatadores and the fact it's played over 2 legs and not at a neutral venue. Reasoning being a) vast distances needed to travel for fans & b) the lack of supporters being able to afford the cost of following their team. South Americans are not affluent, they don't have disposable income and therefore can't follow their side. If they cant follow their chosen club what makes anyone think they can afford tickets for Sweden v Chile in the world cup?


----------



## RioCity

**** YOU AMERICANS


----------



## AJ215

^^
u shouldn't say that when u don't even know if he is american or european..


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

LP said:


> I think the Maracana stadium must to be demolish and construct another one in the place!
> 
> (Sorry my bad english. hehehehe)
> 
> Current photo


never mind...!! i can understand ur english!!  
Oh i see..


----------



## bumdingo

English, by presuming I'm American you are falling into the same trap as me thinking all Brazillians are poor


----------



## AcesHigh

RioCity said:


> **** YOU AMERICANS


what a clever answer hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

bumdingo said:


> I apologise, the Copacabana beach prooves everyone wrong. Brazil is in fact a modern developed western economy with no economic issues whatsoever. I take it the invitation to join the G8 summit was lost in the post?


dude, shut up your stinking mouth. 

it seems the only urbanity you have ever seen of Brazil is Copacabana beach. I bet you never saw pictures of Porto Alegre, Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Recife, Fortaleza, Camboriu, Caxias do Sul, Novo Hamburgo, Londrina, Cascavel, Pato Branco, Maringá, Lajeado, etc, etc, etc, etc.



btw, there are hardly enough countries in South America to use a neutral ground system for the final of the Libertadores. Also, there is no rail. Only air travel, in a continent much bigger than Europe. 

Check out the FIFA/Toyota World Club Cup in Tokyo. There are many more South Americans than Europeans there. In Japan, not another S.American country. When interested, there are enough south americans with money to travel to watch their team. Dont forget brazilian fans do that ONCE EVERY WEEK, to watch their clubs play on the other side of the country. And Brazil is as big as Europe (without Russia).


----------



## LP

*Some Brazilian stadiums in conditions of they be remodeled to receive the World cup*

Beira-Rio - Porto Alegre










Maracana - Rio de Janeiro










Mineirão - Belo Horizonte










Engenhão - Rio de Janeiro




























Arena da Baixada (Kiocera) - Curitiba



















Castelão - Fortaleza



















Mangueirão - Belem










Morumbi - São Paulo










Mané Garrincha - Brasília


----------



## Benjuk

bumdingo said:


> Football tourist? You mean a supporter who has no real empathy with any team, someone who subscribes for tickets for any game just so they can stop a true follower of the team to get in to see the match? Now I understand. Bet you love taking part in the Mexican Wave


No, a lover of football - an Englishman living in Australia and wanting the best for both nations - but predominantly a lover of football.

On one had you suggest that tickets won't sell out for games in Brazil, and on the other you complain that people like me will buy tickets for games in which they have no vested interest.

Best experience I had at the World Cup last year wasn't either of the England games I saw, or the Australian game, but the Czech Republic being upset by Ghana - in a stadium full of predominently Germans (judging from the singing). A lot of neutrals in that crowd, there to see a game because of the love of the game, rather than the teams.

As for the Mexican Wave - it's the scurge of football and if I had my way it would be banned. As it said in the England supporters fanzine, 'England fans don't wave', and neither do I, whether following England, Australia or any other nation.


----------



## Benjuk

RioCity said:


> **** YOU AMERICANS


Rio, don't hold it against Bumdingo, he's probably a very lonely bloke, sitting in the corner of a pub in Birmingham wishing he had some friends, or the price of a ticket to Brazil - or anywhere but wherever he is.


----------



## AndreÇB

infernal said:


> I don't want to offend any Paulistanos, but the morumbi seriously must go to the ground. That thing has no hope!!!
> I beleive Maracana does.


Quite reasonable...
I would put both on te ground, but Morumbi would come down first...
At least Maracanã has a partial roof


----------



## bumdingo

Birmingham Alabama or Birmingham West Midlands? Cornwall actually. I am not a troll. I have an opinion on stadiums, tournaments just like anyone else does. If I am wrong about a half empty stadium World Cup in Brazil then I will hold my hands up. I may even support Brazil once England get knocked out in the quarter finals on penalties


----------



## Benjuk

bumdingo said:


> Birmingham Alabama or Birmingham West Midlands? Cornwall actually. I am not a troll. I have an opinion on stadiums, tournaments just like anyone else does. If I am wrong about a half empty stadium World Cup in Brazil then I will hold my hands up. I may even support Brazil once England get knocked out in the quarter finals on penalties


West midlands was the prediction. I figured you for miserable Brummie - but Cornwall works too.

I think you're underestimating the pull of the world cup and the effects of cheaper and cheaper world wide transport.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Mineirão - Belo Horizonte










Best the Big Stadium but look a lot tree!! Not Beauty for WC 2014??


----------



## AndreÇB

I am no enthusiast of oval stadiums, just because I like to watch it close! Considering that Morumbi and Mineirao are quite old (around 40 y/o) and that São Paulo and Belo Horizonte deserve a modern arena (for the citizens), a I would put these stadia down to the ground and build new one... 

Usually a see my club, Santos FC, playing in Vila Belmiro Stadium, that despite old, allows this near view.


----------



## dwbakke

Brazil has selected 18 potential host cities to present to FIFA tomorrow as a part of their bid.

http://globoesporte.globo.com/ESP/No...9-4482,00.html

Four of them would be newly built stadiums - Recife/Olinda, Maceió, Salvador, and Natal, while the other 14 (Belém, Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Campo Grande, Cuiabá, Curitiba, Florianópolis, Fortaleza, Goiânia, Manaus, Porto Alegre, Rio Branco, Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo) would renovate existing stadiums. FIFA wants Brazil to end up with between 8 and 10 cities from the list of 18, but Brazil is pushing for 12.

Interesting that only four of the cities are trying to build new stadiums. From what I've read I thought more cities were ready to get rid of their really old stadiums and start over, but it looks like most are planning to renovate.

I knew about the Recife/Olinda project (although I think it's supposed to be45,000, not the 35,000 mentioned in the article which makes it too small for a world cup), but this is the first I've heard of the other three projects. Salvador certainly needs a new stadium, the Fonte Nova's not in World Cup shape. I can't see all four of those cities getting to host, though. Three at most, probably only two.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

nomarandlee said:


> Where would this stadium fit in to the 2016 Olympic picture? 60k is too small to be a main Olympic track stadium. Would Rio just leave it as the main football stadium for the Olympics?



Consider Nomarandlee that with the additional end seating putting the JVOS up to 60,000 from the present 45,000 The stadium looks like it the end roof sections could be elevated up and a second tier with 10000 seats at each end is very possible. Do the Olympics even require full cover over the entire audience like the FIFA world cup ? IF the answer is no then the end Roofs could come off after 2014 world cup could come off JHOC and an extenion of temporary seating to easily cover the Olympics capacity. Chicago is a temporary stadium for the most part and the same goes for London 2012. That would be the most cost effective, fastest and logical way to do it after all once you have held those two events what is the use of a 80,000 seat stadium when you have a 98,000 stadium down the road with Maracana? The structure of the eight supporting roof pillars could certainly provide that option from what we have seen with the construction in the last year. Renovation like that could certainly occur in the two years between WC 2014 and the Summer games in 2016 or it could be very well done before that. The beauty of what Rio has done is that they now have the Olympic spec swimming pool , Arenas, building for the Velodrome and other needed venues that usually would hamstring a hosting city because of the amount of projects. With the underground parking lot under the stadium floor I would suggest a subway station or transit terminal have access . Transportation for a Rio Olympics bid will be the biggest question as Rio did experience problems with the Pan Am Games. A world cup hosting should certainly be the opportunity to improve the public transit system for an Olympics two year latter. 

Madrid is not going to be a factor for the Olympics in 2016 simply because that would make London, Sochi and then a third European city in a row host an Olympics either winter or summer. Tokyo or Doha well back to Asia and taped highlights for the biggest funder of the games American TV. 

Chicago is the only real challenge to Rio and both cities are in time zones that make good economic sense for American TV. Chicago is a great city but will US foreign policy be their worst enemy?


----------



## rantanamo

Please explain US foreign policy and how each policy should affect the decision.


----------



## nomarandlee

Well maybe it shouldn't effect the decision but its naive to conclude that it will not be any kind of factor. It is just a question of how much. The U.S. isn't held to a lower standard that say China or the USSR was among some voters.


----------



## _isaacnewton_

I think that football is and will be for a long time the most popular sport in Brazil, as it always have been... so, remaking old stadiums that are only used to football matches isn't a stupid thing to do. Who ever here had gone to a brazilian stadium to see anything else but a football game? Track and field stadiums reduce the interaction between the audience and the players, and it really sucks


----------



## dwbakke

_isaacnewton_ said:


> I think that football is and will be for a long time the most popular sport in Brazil, as it always have been... so, remaking old stadiums that are only used to football matches isn't a stupid thing to do. Who ever here had gone to a brazilian stadium to see anything else but a football game? Track and field stadiums reduce the interaction between the audience and the players, and it really sucks


Yeah, but the problem is that a lot of the old stadiums they are renovating are large oval stadiums that originally had tracks around them. I'm not sure how extensive the planned renovations are, but I bet they still will have the crowd somewhat removed from the pitch just because of the original design. The new ones in Salvador and Recife/Olinda will be smaller but much more fan-friendly, rectangular with the crowd closer to the field.


----------



## AcesHigh

dwbakke said:


> Brazil has selected 18 potential host cities to present to FIFA tomorrow as a part of their bid.
> 
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/ESP/No...9-4482,00.html
> 
> Four of them would be newly built stadiums - Recife/Olinda, Maceió, Salvador, and Natal, while the other 14 (Belém, Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Campo Grande, Cuiabá, Curitiba, Florianópolis, Fortaleza, Goiânia, Manaus, Porto Alegre, Rio Branco, Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo) would renovate existing stadiums. FIFA wants Brazil to end up with between 8 and 10 cities from the list of 18, but Brazil is pushing for 12.
> 
> Interesting that only four of the cities are trying to build new stadiums. From what I've read I thought more cities were ready to get rid of their really old stadiums and start over, but it looks like most are planning to renovate.
> 
> I knew about the Recife/Olinda project (although I think it's supposed to be45,000, not the 35,000 mentioned in the article which makes it too small for a world cup), but this is the first I've heard of the other three projects. Salvador certainly needs a new stadium, the Fonte Nova's not in World Cup shape. I can't see all four of those cities getting to host, though. Three at most, probably only two.



This is nonsense. Its only a "preview" list. Its more about the cities than about the stadiums. Porto Alegre will have a new stadium (from Grêmio) and the Inter stadium, albeit getting a renovation, wont be chosen for the World Cup. Just an example. In São Paulo, there is still a battle between teams. The club São Paulo wants to renovate Morumbi Stadium, but other teams like Palmeiras, Corinthians and Santos all have plans to build their own stadiums, which could very well steal the World Cup from São Paulo CLub.


----------



## dwbakke

AcesHigh said:


> This is nonsense. Its only a "preview" list. Its more about the cities than about the stadiums. Porto Alegre will have a new stadium (from Grêmio) and the Inter stadium, albeit getting a renovation, wont be chosen for the World Cup. Just an example. In São Paulo, there is still a battle between teams. The club São Paulo wants to renovate Morumbi Stadium, but other teams like Palmeiras, Corinthians and Santos all have plans to build their own stadiums, which could very well steal the World Cup from São Paulo CLub.


Well, it's not nonsense. It's actually very sensible. Porto Alegre or Sao Paulo may build new stadiums, but if those plans don't work out they have the ability to renovate Beira-Rio and the Morumbi and use those as world cup venues. You're right in that it is a "preview" list, but it's not a nonsensical one. It's more about the cities than the stadiums but the cities need to show they can have a workable stadium.

I think FIFA will "encourage" a new stadium to be built in São Paulo, and you're right that Grêmio's new stadium will probably be the one in Porto Alegre. I think the rest of the stadiums mentioned are probably the ones that will be used though. Actually, I'm not as familiar with the Mineiro, though, is that saveable? Can it be renovated into a World Cup stadium? And the project for Brasilia will change Mane Garrincha to the point where it might as well be a new stadium. Still, it seems like four new stadiums (Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre, Recife/Olinda, Salvador) is a good bet to me.


----------



## REDPEZZAH

I believe Brazil should host WC i think they would do great job, also they would want to outdo the argentina WC what was spectacular!


----------



## MoreOrLess

dwbakke said:


> Well, it's not nonsense. It's actually very sensible. Porto Alegre or Sao Paulo may build new stadiums, but if those plans don't work out they have the ability to renovate Beira-Rio and the Morumbi and use those as world cup venues. You're right in that it is a "preview" list, but it's not a nonsensical one. It's more about the cities than the stadiums but the cities need to show they can have a workable stadium.
> 
> I think FIFA will "encourage" a new stadium to be built in São Paulo, and you're right that Grêmio's new stadium will probably be the one in Porto Alegre. I think the rest of the stadiums mentioned are probably the ones that will be used though. Actually, I'm not as familiar with the Mineiro, though, is that saveable? Can it be renovated into a World Cup stadium? And the project for Brasilia will change Mane Garrincha to the point where it might as well be a new stadium. Still, it seems like four new stadiums (Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre, Recife/Olinda, Salvador) is a good bet to me.


Another factor maybe the capacity issue as in alot of cases(espeically the smaller cities) I'd guess to replace the old ground with something of the same size would be beyond their budget. That might not be a bad thing long term given that the stadiums are rarely full now but it would cost them alot of WC ticket sales. 

I'd guess the Mineirao is the big oval most likely to be devolped, the stands look steeper to me and the gaps to the pitch smaller plus its not quite as old dating from 1965.


----------



## dwbakke

MoreOrLess said:


> Another factor maybe the capacity issue as in alot of cases(espeically the smaller cities) I'd guess to replace the old ground with something of the same size would be beyond their budget. That might not be a bad thing long term given that the stadiums are rarely full now but it would cost them alot of WC ticket sales.
> 
> I'd guess the Mineirao is the big oval most likely to be devolped, the stands look steeper to me and the gaps to the pitch smaller plus its not quite as old dating from 1965.


Yeah, capacity is definitely an issue. Sao Paulo wants a semi for sure, and to do that they have to have a 60,000+ ground, and the Morumbi might be the only option for that. I know in Salvador they're planning on building a new stadium but it's only going to be 40,000, replacing their current 60,000 seater that was too old to even be redone. So that'll cost them in ticket sales but it's necessary in a lot of cases to meet FIFA criteria. But you're right, anywhere they can renovate the big oval stadiums, they're probably going to try.


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90779/6231902.html



> *Botafogo to host Pan Am Games stadium*
> 11:35, August 04, 2007
> 
> Football club Botafogo will be the host of the Joao Havelange Olympic Stadium for the next 20 years, the club announced on Friday.
> 
> As the only bidder, Botafogo offered 36,000 reais (19,150 U.S. dollars) monthly to own the stadium which was especially built for the just concluded Pan American Games.
> 
> Other popular clubs, such as Flamengo and Fluminense, had expressed their interest in the bid, but backed away from their decisions later.
> 
> Despite a 20-year contract, Botafogo will have to put aside the arena for Brazil when an international competition takes place in Rio, such as the FIFA World Cup, the Olympics and an athletics' grand prix.
> 
> _Source: Xinhua_


This would make the bid even more interesting, seeing that a more modern ground in Rio will be used for football regularly.


----------



## MoreOrLess

dwbakke said:


> Yeah, capacity is definitely an issue. Sao Paulo wants a semi for sure, and to do that they have to have a 60,000+ ground, and the Morumbi might be the only option for that. I know in Salvador they're planning on building a new stadium but it's only going to be 40,000, replacing their current 60,000 seater that was too old to even be redone. So that'll cost them in ticket sales but it's necessary in a lot of cases to meet FIFA criteria. But you're right, anywhere they can renovate the big oval stadiums, they're probably going to try.


Indeed, problem would I'd guess present itself in places like Salvador more than the mega cities like Sao Paulo where larger public funding is available. It would be a shame if reduced capacity and higher prices mean that the locals can't attend matchs as there passion for football is the biggest reason its likely to be in Brazil in the first place.

As I said though the impression I get is that this world cup is really needed to give domestic brazilian football a shot in the arm. From what I'v heard dated facilities with poor views are having a big impact on attendances and ultimately thats got to be the main consideration IMHO. 

In the next few years I think the big buzz word for mayor sporting events is going to be sustainability. Leaving behind facilties that arent used by or maybe even hurt domestic sport is going to be a big negative in any bid IMHO.


----------



## dwbakke

MoreOrLess said:


> Indeed, problem would I'd guess present itself in places like Salvador more than the mega cities like Sao Paulo where larger public funding is available. It would be a shame if reduced capacity and higher prices mean that the locals can't attend matchs as there passion for football is the biggest reason its likely to be in Brazil in the first place.
> 
> In the next few years I think the big buzz word for mayor sporting events is going to be sustainability. Leaving behind facilties that arent used by or maybe even hurt domestic sport is going to be a big negative in any bid IMHO.


This is why I can't see places like Cuiaba or Campo Grande getting to host What are they going to do with a 40,000 seat stadium? New stadiums should help the domestic teams in Recife-Olinda and Salvador, though, and I'd think both those stadiums would be sustainable at their sizes. While it'd be nice to have all 60,000+ stadiums for the World Cup, that doesn't make sense in every city.


----------



## AcesHigh

new project for the finalization of Kyocera Arena (Atlético Paranaense Stadium). They are already building it

Changes from the current stadium are:
- construction of the left side (the one with that arch holding the cover)
- reform on the façade
- construction or ampliation of shopping mall




































TODAY


----------



## LP

Candidates cities - POSSIBLE Word Cup in Brazil 2014

1 Belém Pará
2 Belo Horizonte Minas Gerais
3 Brasília Distrito Federal
4 Campo Grande Mato Grosso do Sul 
5 Cuiabá Mato Grosso 
6 Curitiba Paraná
7 Florianópolis Santa Catarina 
8 Fortaleza Ceará 
9 Goiânia Goiás Estádio 
10 Maceió Alagoas 
11 Manaus Amazonas 
12 Natal Rio Grande do Norte 
13 Porto Alegre Rio Grande do Sul 
14 Recife-Olinda Pernambuco 
15 Rio Branco Acre 
16 Rio de Janeiro Rio de Janeiro 
17 Salvador Bahia 
18 São Paulo São Paulo [/I]

*Belem - Pará*










*Belo Horizonte Minas Gerais*










*Brasília Distrito Federal*










*Campo Grande - Mato Grosso do Sul*










*Cuiabá - Mato Grosso*










*Curitiba Paraná*










*Florianópolis Santa Catarina* 


















*Fortaleza - Ceará *


















*Goiânia - Goiás *










*Maceió - Alagoas *

















*Manaus - Amazonas *


















*Natal - Rio Grande do Norte *










*Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul *


















*Recife-Olinda - Pernambuco *


















*Rio Branco - Acre *










*Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro*


















*Salvador - Bahia *


















*São Paulo - São Paulo *


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

rantanamo said:


> Please explain US foreign policy and how each policy should affect the decision.


If a democrat or republican does not pull their troops out of Iraq by decision day in 2009 the voters would probably sent America a backhanded message. Withdraw is pretty much impossible if George Bush keeps to course and the order to withdraw is not given until January 25 th 2009 when the new president comes to power. Withdraw before the bid decision will be pretty much impossible because the new president only takes control in January 2009. It will be very fresh in the minds of voters that their will probably be US troops occupying a Soverign Nation that was invaded by the United States on false pretenses in a preemptive war. Chicago will have a hard time shaking that one to win simply because they cannot then blame it on George Bush who would have left the White House well about 9 months before the Vote. 
Reployment would probably take a year with huge amounts of death of civilians in IRAQ. 

The Us would be punished by voters from the rest of the world who have their own Anti-US bias. If you look at the list of IOC members you really have the majority of votes coming from places that don't approve of the US war on terror or the Clash between a LEft Leaning South America lead by Hugo Chavez is another element that would not endear voters in the South and Central American Countries to a Chicago bid . Rio and the first hosting of the Olympics on South American soil could be the great cover for some nasty political stuff behind the scenes but an NBC TV (which is the lifeblood of the Olympics)gets something in RIO that it does not get in Tokyo, Doha or New Delhi. Great timezone placement for huge ad revenues with a Rio de Janeiro Games in the same hemisphere.

Jacques Rogge today stated in Beijing about continental rotation being a big possibility for the Olympics so that Both Africa and South America would hst soon and that Gigantism was hurting the movement. Rio 2016 could bring that into check with the legacy of a Pan AM games this year and a hosting of the world cup in 2014 making for piggie backing of the needed infrastructure projects for both sports festivals that are common. 

If the IOC wanted rationalization and an excuse for IOC voters to turn a Chicago 2016 then have that package in RIO 2016 with huge financial rewards with the time zone thing. 

People in Brazil or elsewhere may not believe it would happen but considering the set of circumstances surrounding this issue now it is a very good possibility that Rio may indeed host.


----------



## Fischer

Another project
The stadium will be construction in Recife


----------



## lpioe

^^
looks good.
What's the average attendance of 1st league games in Brazil?


----------



## dwbakke

lpioe said:


> ^^
> looks good.
> What's the average attendance of 1st league games in Brazil?


Only 12,385 in 2006


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

a new development maybe towards transportation infrastructure for WC 2014
http://www.bnamericas.com/story.jsp?idioma=I&sector=5&noticia=402386

Could the City of Campinas in San Paulo State also be included in the list of Brazilian Cities to maybe host the WC 2014? A million people and two Soccer clubs that could probably use new stadiums might be in the cards, 

If the Plans for Campinas involve a high speed rail link from San Paulo to Rio come to be population on Campinas might not be an issue as the location between SP and Rio with High speed rail would certainly make Campinas a potiential candidate ?

5 of the Potential WC stadiums could be on that high speed corridor with about 20 million people in the region . Then you have Curitiba not so far away from the SP end. 

I notice the highway in Campinas are of the highest international standards.


----------



## FireViN

Campinas was between the 22 candidate cities, but was discarded, there is now 18 Candidate Cities. Lesser cities, as Rio Branco continues in the dispute.

Well, CBF want to privilege the greater number of States, but.. Campinas is (Are?) a very good city..

Sorry, bad english.. I Need to train.. ;D


----------



## AndreÇB

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> a new development maybe towards transportation infrastructure for WC 2014
> http://www.bnamericas.com/story.jsp?idioma=I&sector=5&noticia=402386
> 
> Could the City of Campinas in San Paulo State also be included in the list of Brazilian Cities to maybe host the WC 2014? A million people and two Soccer clubs that could probably use new stadiums might be in the cards,
> 
> If the Plans for Campinas involve a high speed rail link from San Paulo to Rio come to be population on Campinas might not be an issue as the location between SP and Rio with High speed rail would certainly make Campinas a potiential candidate ?
> 
> 5 of the Potential WC stadiums could be on that high speed corridor with about 20 million people in the region . Then you have Curitiba not so far away from the SP end.
> 
> I notice the highway in Campinas are of the highest international standards.


Yes, if cities would be selected by rational economic/structural criteria, Campinas would be in. But, nothing is rational in Brazil, and the organisation will look up to fill as many states as possible.

Campinas is a million inhabitants city, around 100km away from Sao Paulo. Connected by the Bandeirantes-Anhanguera road system, that is considered the best in the whole country. 

It is also home for two of the "Top 30" clubs in Brazil (Guarani and Ponte Preta). So, as I told, if the selection was rational...


----------



## guigotz

*2014 = BRAZIL*

2014 WILL BE IN BRAZILLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the panamerican games realized In Rio de Janeiro was PERFECT!

And the olympic games 2016 will be in BUENOS AIRES!!! CHICAGO gonna loose
4 olympic games in 22 years.... lake placid.. salt lake.. los angeles..atlanta

ITS TIME TO SOUTH AMERICAAAAAAA!! It will be greattt

GO AHEAD BRAZILLLLLLLLLLLL!!! EH NOIS CARAIOOOOOOOO !!!

QUE VENHA A COPAAAAAAAAA!!!! 

VIDEOSSS ... THE STADIUMS of 2014

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KxpTVH3i3Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5XQ...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smHEO...elated&search= ( MINEIRÃO STADIUM )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6tre...elated&search= ( BEIRA RIO STADIUM )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe31k...elated&search= ( THE FIRST STADIUM WAS CONSTRUCTED ) = RIO DE JANeiRO!



PROUD TO BE BRAZILIAN !!!


----------



## LP

How many cities FIFA chose in Germany and South Africa: 12 or10?


----------



## Mo Rush

LP said:


> How many cities FIFA chose in Germany and South Africa: 12 or10?


Germany - 12 cities 12 stadia
South Africa - 9 cities 10 stadia


----------



## guigotz

the cities hadnt been chosen yet… are candidates


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!!

one thing to note with Germany 2006 is that half of the stadia where renovated stadia built before the second world war. some of the stadiums for Germany 2006 were of the 1950's to 1970's vintage and about 30 percent of the World Cup stadiums for 2006 were built in the 1990's and 2000's. 

Brazil is in good shape with the construction going on for stadiums . the big factor with be the transportation of over 3 million fans for the games. Most Fans I am sure will be local and even neighbooring south america countries. 

I can see Rio with two venues San Paulo with two. 
Porto Algere with one 
Recife with one 
Curitiba with one 
Belo Horizonto with one 
Belem with one
Salvador with one
Brasillia with one
Fortaleza with one 
that make the same number as germany 2006 at 12 cities and 12 stadiums. 
but with 10 cities and 12 stadiums. 
The list above covers the population centers very well and your distribution is pretty good geographically. 

Joinville certainly has a very good expandable stadium not off the beaten track too far from Porto Algere and Curitiba. The interior of the country has some good sized cities but distance might be a factor. There are others that i am sure would be able to take up the roll as well. 

The others beyond that list it depends on what is done for stadiums in San Paulo . If they indeed build two good stadiums for their local clubs then San Paulo will be in with both of them. Rio with Maracana and JHOS are going to be factors. Maracana is newlly renovated and is not the age of the Berlin Olympic Stadium which hosted the finals in 2006. A fabric roof extension like the Berlin Olympic stadium is probably all that Maracana would need for big expense. 

By rules you can have two cities with two soccer venues each hosting Fifa World cup matches. 

Rio and San Paulo are logically even from a local population base standpoint for the two venue rule. one of the cities within the Rio /San paulo corridor could also take the place of one of the San Paulo Stadiums if needed and that would be very logical.


----------



## LP

guigotz said:


> the cities hadnt been chosen yet… are candidates


The FIFA or CBF will be choose?


----------



## Loranga

Stadiumwise this feels like Italia'90 at the moment


----------



## guigotz

LP said:


> The FIFA or CBF will be choose?


fifa goes to evaluate the cities candidates
e in accordance with the infrastructure will give the verdict... if its possible to realize a Wc in Brazil and going to choose the oficials cities.


----------



## AJ215

by mcorrea

Maracanã 2014 - Projeto oficial, divulgado hoje durante a vistoria do FIFA no Rio.




























Maracanã hoje










Maracanã 2014


----------



## ivan_1984

Estádio Mineirao Belo Horizonte





































Estádio jose Frageli em Cuiaba-MT Brasil









Augusto Scarpeli em Florianopolis-SC Brasil









Estádio de Olinda e Recife









Novo Maracanã! Rio de Janeiro RJ










Mane Garrincha Brasilia DF









arena da Floresta, Rio Branco-AC


----------



## www.sercan.de

reminds me of the early 2006 proposal 
only new roofs 
they will built more arenas imo


----------



## Cidade_Branca

This render show that brazilian architecture is decadent and more conventional. The Niemeyer and Paulo Mendes da Rocha Heritage is finish.


----------



## AcesHigh

dwbakke said:


> Only 12,385 in 2006


some blame it on the league system copied from Europe.


brazilian fans prefered the old style brazilian league, with play-offs.


another factor is that less and less good players play in Brazil. Europe is buying younger players each time and drying the brazilian league. When Brazilian fans are starting to like a new super player, an european team pays $$$$ and takes him.

See how many of the 1958, 1962 and 1970 brazilian champions played abroad. Or the 1982 dreamteam. All those guys played in Brazilian teams. Even the 1994 team had most of its players based on Brazil. 

Now compare it with 2002 and 2006.







Loranga said:


> Stadiumwise this feels like Italia'90 at the moment


i bet less than 1% of the fans really will care about that.


----------



## AcesHigh

Cidade_Branca said:


> This render show that brazilian architecture is decadent and more conventional. The Niemeyer and Paulo Mendes da Rocha Heritage is finish.


which render? The Arena da Floresta one? That is a stadium in the capital of a minor state which wasnt even selected to host the World Cup. Why they posted a pic of that stadium is unknown to me.


----------



## guigotz

AcesHigh said:


> which render? The Arena da Floresta one? That is a stadium in the capital of a minor state which wasnt even selected to host the World Cup. Why they posted a pic of that stadium is unknown to me.


Acre is running to be selected Too!!!!

and i think thay they have a good stadium 

it was an important city of Brazil ... it will be great for this beautiful city


----------



## Cobucci

guigotz said:


> Acre is running to be selected Too!!!!
> 
> and i think thay they have a good stadium
> 
> it was an important city of Brazil ... it will be great for this beautiful city


Acre is the State. The applicant city is Rio Branco, which is capital of Acre.

But your comment was valid.  

Acre is the heart of the Amazonic forest.


----------



## AcesHigh

^Actually Manaus is the heart of the amazon rainforest. And Belém, at Pará state is also much more important than Rio Branco, in Acre.


Not only that, but the cup will never happen in Acre. Rio Branco is 4000km away from most other hosting cities.


----------



## UltraLeo

The pictures are awesome, but I don´t see pictures of my city, Goiânia! Where is Goiânia?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

This thread should not be in the stadium and sport arenas thread...


----------



## AcesHigh

tadeu said:


> The truth is that a lot of Brazilians live in slums, Im not quite sure, but is about 12 mi people living in 3 mi of poor houses in favelas. In São PAulo, the biggest city is about 1mi or 10% of total population. but this is only in the big cities. The 180 mi that dont live in any of the big cities (more than 1 mi hab.) usually lives in a quite house of three bedrooms in pacific towns with no slum. Only in small cities of Northeast you see very poor people in houses worst than slums. But why do we need to show pictures of it for an World Cup topic? I dont see South Africans showing the dark side of their countries in their topics and i know for sure that they dont want to hide it, it is just unecessary.


I agree, but there is one problem. This forum is not about the world cup, nor about world cup cities. Its about STADIUMS.


----------



## SVN2007

*And the Morumbi Project ??*

Hello people 

But the way ? and about Morumbi Project for WC 2014?
I can't believe that SPFC as far didn't show anything about it. ..
It will be a embarassing situation if this stadium won't suffer a drastic rebuilding. In my opinion , at least should be build a roof and installed respectable 2 big screens . But if they to keep it as the same way of the current situation and won't be build a completely new stadium, for me it will be better that the State of SP doesn't have no one venue for WC 2014..


----------



## Mo Rush

1. Rio de Janeiro 
2. Sao Paulo
3. Brasilia
4. Curitiba
5. Recife
6. Fortaleza
7. Belo Horizonte
8. Salvador
9. Porto Alegre 
10. Manaus

Of which 7 cities are selected. Rio with two match venues.


----------



## UltraLeo

^^ 
CBF decided that no one city will have two match venues. The idea is spread the venues in the whole country. 
I agree with your list, but I will put two more cities: *Belém and Goiânia*. So we have the 12 biggest cities in Brazil and all the 5 regions well represented.


----------



## Mo Rush

ULTRALEO said:


> ^^
> CBF decided that no one city will have two match venues. The idea is spread the venues in the whole country.
> I agree with your list, but I will put two more cities: *Belém and Goiânia*. So we have the 12 biggest cities in Brazil and all the 5 regions well represented.


fair enough. i do think though that FIFA will stick to 8 venues.


----------



## UltraLeo

^^ 
Brazil is a very big country with to many diversity between its regions, and many cities with more than 1 million inhabitants that can host the WC. The idea of CBF is have the same numbers of cities that had in Germany 2006: 12 cities!


----------



## Mo Rush

ULTRALEO said:


> ^^
> Brazil is a very big country with to many diversity between its regions, and many cities with more than 1 million inhabitants that can host the WC. The idea of CBF is have the same numbers of cities that had in Germany 2006: 12 cities!


yes and good transport system is required to travel between those cities.


----------



## UltraLeo

Mo Rush said:


> yes and good transport system is required to travel between those cities.


Of course! I believe it will be one of the most important thing to be developed in Brazil for the World Cup, especially the air transportantion. It will be very difficult to cover the 4.563 km between Manaus and Porto Alegre (cities that you put in your list) by car or by train! The WC 2014 will be the WC to travel by airplane, due to the size of the country, so doesn't matter the distance of the cities! (I really hope untill 2014 the air transportantion in Brazil can be better!) 

And, I put just 2 more cities in your list because I know this cities have better general infraesctruture to host the WC.


----------



## leomarques

ULTRALEO said:


> (I really hope untill 2014 the air transportantion in Brazil can be better!)


Probably it will. The air tranportation cannot be worse than it's nowadays


----------



## MoreOrLess

ULTRALEO said:


> ^^
> CBF decided that no one city will have two match venues. The idea is spread the venues in the whole country.
> I agree with your list, but I will put two more cities: *Belém and Goiânia*. So we have the 12 biggest cities in Brazil and all the 5 regions well represented.


Thats obviously the PC way to go about it but as the realities of infrastructure hit home I wouldnt be supprized if tourist centers like Rio that have the cash to improve those areas end up having two venues.

Theres also IMHO an arguement looming when it comes to legacy vs WC profit. Building or renovating massive 70-80K shared stadiums is going to mean more tickets can be sold but I'd guess the individual clubs would benefit more from mutiple new 40K grounds.


----------



## AcesHigh

thats exactly why I think there will be no World Cup in Manaus, or even Belém. Because of distances. Those two cities are two far away from the other important cities in the country.

Another interesting thing will be the temperature differences between the host cities during the winter.

I mean... there is no winter in the northeast and the north. 

So a team can play a match at 30C in one day, in Salvador, and the next match will be in Porto Alegre or Curitiba, 2C !


----------



## Loranga

World Cup games in 2C - go Sweden go!


----------



## Mo Rush

AcesHigh said:


> thats exactly why I think there will be no World Cup in Manaus, or even Belém. Because of distances. Those two cities are two far away from the other important cities in the country.
> 
> Another interesting thing will be the temperature differences between the host cities during the winter.
> 
> I mean... there is no winter in the northeast and the north.
> 
> So a team can play a match at 30C in one day, in Salvador, and the next match will be in Porto Alegre or Curitiba, 2C !


same in south africa 2010. cold in cape town, PE ..warm elsewhere


----------



## AcesHigh

^yeah, but Brazil is 4500km from north to south.


----------



## leomarques

I don't think that the distance between the cities is a problem. In the 1994 World Cup in USA, some teams had to travel from coast to coast, to play their group matches. 
A solution could be organize the groups in regions like Belem, Manaus, and Rio Branco in one group. Salvador, Fortaleza and Recife in other group. Brasilia, Belo Horizonte and Rio in other. Porto Alegre, Curitiba and São Paulo in other.
From the quarter semi and finals probably will be played in the "Center-South" of the country, maybe one or two games in Northeast. But the distance between the venues will decrease


----------



## dwbakke

leomarx said:


> I don't think that the distance between the cities is a problem. In the 1994 World Cup in USA, some teams had to travel from coast to coast, to play their group matches.
> A solution could be organize the groups in regions like Belem, Manaus, and Rio Branco in one group. Salvador, Fortaleza and Recife in other group. Brasilia, Belo Horizonte and Rio in other. Porto Alegre, Curitiba and São Paulo in other.
> From the quarter semi and finals probably will be played in the "Center-South" of the country, maybe one or two games in Northeast. But the distance between the venues will decrease


No team travelled from coast to coast in the USA in 94 in the group stages. Every group was played with three cities done somewhat regionally, with every team playing two games in one city and a third in a different city. Every group of three cities hosted two groups. The groups of cities were: 1. LA, San Fran, Detroit; 2. Chicago, Dallas, Boston; 3. Washington, New York, Orlando.

In all the world cups since then, teams have played their three games in different cities, but due to the size of Brazil they may organize the groups in the same way the USA did in 1994, so teams play two games in one city and their third in a somewhat nearby city (or at least one not on the other side of the country). And you're right, as the cup goes on the games will be closer together, unlike in the US where they were on both coasts.


----------



## Mo Rush

leomarx said:


> I don't think that the distance between the cities is a problem. In the 1994 World Cup in USA, some teams had to travel from coast to coast, to play their group matches.
> A solution could be organize the groups in regions like Belem, Manaus, and Rio Branco in one group. Salvador, Fortaleza and Recife in other group. Brasilia, Belo Horizonte and Rio in other. Porto Alegre, Curitiba and São Paulo in other.
> From the quarter semi and finals probably will be played in the "Center-South" of the country, maybe one or two games in Northeast. But the distance between the venues will decrease


distance does matter if transport is an issue.


----------



## MoreOrLess

dwbakke said:


> No team travelled from coast to coast in the USA in 94 in the group stages. Every group was played with three cities done somewhat regionally, with every team playing two games in one city and a third in a different city. Every group of three cities hosted two groups. The groups of cities were: *1. LA, San Fran, Detroit*; 2. Chicago, Dallas, Boston; 3. Washington, New York, Orlando.


Thats pretty much coast to coast, going from the north east to Dallas and Orlando was a pretty big move aswell.


----------



## Bruno_BL

Kuvvaci said:


> I am from Turkey. I love Brazil and I am so happy that Brazil will host the World Cup. It will be a wonderful tournement for sure. Brazil deserved it.
> 
> 
> But there is a question mark on my mind. I didn't like this maracana design. I hope they change it.
> 
> But I am sure other stadiums and everything else will be perfect. I am so impatient.



Yeah, i agree to you, i hope they change this project for maracana.. it surely deserves something better.


----------



## sibyl-vane

could you define what you don't like in the new maracana design? as i said before: is it really necessary to refurbish or rebuild a stadium for 200 or 300 Euros just to be able to say: "we have the best stadium in the world!"? I don't think so. I like the maracana-design. It maintains the character of this globally popular stadium. I don't know the proposed cost of the refurbishment, but as long as it serves as a world cup stadium i utterly agree with it. I don't want a totally new stadium. It's not worth it and you would give up a symbol.


----------



## www.sercan.de

leomarx said:


> ^^If the host of 2006 World Cup Final is NOT a real football stadium, I don't know what football is.


?
There are football stadiums and atletic stadiums

The distance between stands and pitch is at fottballstadiums 6m-15m
At Athletic stadiums it is 20-40m etc.


----------



## leomarques

www.sercan.de said:


> ?
> There are football stadiums and atletic stadiums
> 
> The distance between stands and pitch is at fottballstadiums 6m-15m
> At Athletic stadiums it is 20-40m etc.


So the right way to say it's football only, not real football.

However the distance between pitch and stands, is not a parameter to judge if a stadium is "real football" or not". Maracanã is an example of football stadium with a huge distance between pitch and stands.


----------



## gincan

It´s sad that Brazil is to poor to build a new maracaña cause the current one is not very nice, pitch to far away, lower tier to shallow (have to be 1.90 to be sure to actually se something), 

huge safety barrier between spectators and players, all anti football wise. I had hoped they would build a new 120.000 all seater for the final :down:


----------



## www.sercan.de

I do not think that Brazil is too poor to built a new +100.000 maracana


----------



## Vini2

gincan said:


> It´s sad that Brazil is to poor to build a new maracaña cause the current one is not very nice, pitch to far away, lower tier to shallow (have to be 1.90 to be sure to actually se something),
> 
> huge safety barrier between spectators and players, all anti football wise. I had hoped they would build a new 120.000 all seater for the final :down:




Brazil is a very rich country! we are the 12th biggest economy of the world, our problem is social inequality.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Congratulations Brazil!! 2014 FIFA World cup!! :cheers:


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

Vini2 said:


> Brazil is a very rich country! we are the *12th biggest economy *of the world, our problem is social inequality.


10th in GDP (nominal) and 7th in GDP PPP :yes:


----------



## Vini2

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> 10th in GDP (nominal) and 7th in GDP PPP :yes:


Thank you Império! :banana:


----------



## LP

Morumbi - São Paulo


----------



## LP

Maracana stadium - 90.000


----------



## LP

Morumbi - São Paulo - 63000


----------



## Gutovsky

Much to be done, everywhere.
I don't think we should build stadiums for the rest of the world to see (only), but I also think it's an important legacy for the sport in Brazil. It's just plain disrespectful the way soccer fans are treated, in most cases. Apart from the Atlético Paranaense, no club has a stadium worthy of the nation's title "Country of Soccer". And there may be other countries that like soccer as much as we do (or even more, who knows), but I don't think there's any other that has so many followers, or as many national idols, as here. Our players get famous worldwide. Why can't our stadiums?
Of course, this applies to Maracanã and Morumbi. Maracanã is a fine stadiums, in spite of being oval; whoever saw it on the opening of the Pan-American games earlier this year saw that. It's useless to tear it down just to build a new huge stadium. Morumbi was never my favorite; I think it looks bad on the outside, as if it was poorly executed, but with some investment (it's a private venue!), it could be as amazing as Santiago Bernabéu or La Bombonera. The video shows the internal renovations and that weird top Ruy Ohtake has designed, but not much more.
I think it's still early to discuss this yet, we have to expect concrete information. I just think the progress and the benefits the Cup will bring to all of the country are undeniable. It has already begun, with the promotion of Brazil as a touristic destination.


----------



## AcesHigh

gincan said:


> It´s sad that Brazil is to poor to build a new maracaña cause the current one is not very nice, pitch to far away, lower tier to shallow (have to be 1.90 to be sure to actually se something),
> 
> huge safety barrier between spectators and players, all anti football wise. I had hoped they would build a new 120.000 all seater for the final :down:


lots of nonsense here. Starting by the fact that Brazil built the Maracanã in 1950, and it was the most modern and BIGGEST stadium in the world.


do you think Brazil is POORER NOW than in 1950????

also, its bullshit the pitch is too far away. Oval stadiums actually have good viewing angles for all spectators.

as far as the safety barrier, whats more anti-football??? It or THE CONSTANT PITCH INVASIONS WE SEE IN EUROPEAN FOOTBALL?


----------



## Jim856796

AcesHigh said:


> Mané Garrincha Stadium in Brasilia gets a new final render!!!


I think Mane Garrincha will look ugly and screwed up as a rectangular stadium. I like the stadium in its oval configuration and its 2nd tier is to be extended around the stadium.


----------



## Joop20

AcesHigh said:


> lots of nonsense here. Starting by the fact that Brazil built the Maracanã in 1950, and it was the most modern and BIGGEST stadium in the world.
> 
> 
> do you think Brazil is POORER NOW than in 1950????
> 
> also, its bullshit the pitch is too far away. Oval stadiums actually have good viewing angles for all spectators.
> 
> as far as the safety barrier, whats more anti-football??? It or THE CONSTANT PITCH INVASIONS WE SEE IN EUROPEAN FOOTBALL?


Lol! Could you give me some recent examples of those constant pitch invasions in Europe please? And you said it yourself, Maracana was build in the 1950s, it was the most modern and biggest stadium in the world back than, but the world has moved on! Like everything, a stadium has a limited lifetime, you can't keep fixing it up forever.

But actually Maracana is okay, compared to Morumbi, which really looks bad! I don't get why a city like Sao Paulo can't build a new modern showcase stadium with a high capacity! Surely there must be enough funding available in such a city, and with Sao Paulo being the record champion in Brazil!


----------



## www.sercan.de

I hope they will change some projects


----------



## LP

Beira Rio - Porto Alegre


----------



## Mo Rush

thats magnificent


----------



## Kuvvaci

LP said:


> Maracana stadium - 90.000


will only the roof change for World Cup?


----------



## MoreOrLess

If its used I'd guess the facilties behind the stands(turnstiles, vendors, walkways, toilets etc) will be whats most in need of upgrading.


----------



## Kuvvaci

why didn't want to build a new stadium instead? This maracana is completely a circel and stands are too away.


----------



## leomarques

Kuvvaci said:


> why didn't want to build a new stadium instead? This maracana is completely a circel and stands are too away.


Everybody in Brazil want the final in Maracanã, like a revenge of 1950. And most of the brazilians love the stadium the way it is.


----------



## guigotz

leomarx said:


> Everybody in Brazil want the final in Maracanã, like a revenge of 1950. And most of the brazilians love the stadium the way it is.



Maracana could be in the past a wonderfull stadium


Buy nowadays ..... Its totally agly .... The modern knowledges changed man!

very old and the new project is so simple for a world cup.



The brazilians need to change their mind.... Or the FIFA need to change the host country because the south africans projects were bether ones.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Aslong as the facilties and access are up to standard I don't think using the Maracana would be a massive problem. Its almost as famous outside brazil as in it so just being there will makeup for any definencies in the venue(I'd guess most foreign fans would be on the upper level anyway)for many people. Attending a WC is afterall as much about the expereince as the action for many people, if you want the best vue watch it on TV.

The big difference to the old Wembley is that the Maracana can still have a big capacity with modern seating were as the former would I'd guess have been 60,000 or less.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Sorry but i don't like Maracana, i agree with Kuvvaci, you should build a new, modern and world class stadion for the final. WC is a great chance to upgrade your facilities, i hope your politicians do the right thing.


----------



## MoreOrLess

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Sorry but i don't like Maracana, i agree with Kuvvaci, you should build a new, modern and world class stadion for the final. WC is a great chance to upgrade your facilities, i hope your politicians do the right thing.


Even if its a massive white elephant?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Why could it be a massive white elephant? It has all the requirements to succeed.


----------



## MoreOrLess

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ Why could it be a massive white elephant? It has all the requirements to succeed.


What requirements are those? Average leage attendances in Brazil are not exactly massive and you don't have large rich fanbases as in the US, UK, Germany etc.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ I thing that a large country like Brazil, with a population who loves football so much can afford to build a world class national stadion.


----------



## AcesHigh

MoreOrLess said:


> What requirements are those? Average leage attendances in Brazil are not exactly massive and you don't have large rich fanbases as in the US, UK, Germany etc.


actually, this last season, Flamengo was able to crowd Maracana in several matches with crowds over 60 thousand.




guigotz said:


> The brazilians need to change their mind.... Or the FIFA need to change the host country because the south africans projects were bether ones.


dude... FIFA is a football governing body... not an Architects Union. FIFA is not really interested that a country build cooler stadiums than other countries.


----------



## AcesHigh

Kuvvaci said:


> why didn't want to build a new stadium instead? This maracana is completely a circel and stands are too away.


so what? People have been using the Maracana since 1950 and nobody complains about the view...


----------



## Kuvvaci

Don't get ofended please. I am not judging. But it's so old fashion design for a future World Cup and also it is not a classical Olympic stadium with standard running track, unlike Berlin Olympic, or Athens Olympic stadiums.

This is why I asked.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I wanna see a new +100.000 real football stadium Maracana
Would be better for Brazil
Building a new Legend


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ like how England did. They demolished old Wembley with 1966 memories and stepped on a new period with New Wembley for a new Legend. 

As a person I love Brazil and Brazilian football, I'd like to see the same for Maracana.


----------



## UltraLeo

^^ Yes, I think Brazil need to build new modern stadiums for the WC, and it will be done, but in the case of the Maracanã is different. Brazilians are very sentimental and proud of their past glories and put down the Maracanã to build a new one, for a avarege brazilian, is like put down the Hagia Sofia or the Acroppolis to build a new one in the same place, it's a crime, a sacrilege!


----------



## leomarques

guigotz said:


> Maracana could be in the past a wonderfull stadium
> 
> 
> Buy nowadays ..... Its totally agly .... The modern knowledges changed man!
> 
> very old and the new project is so simple for a world cup.
> 
> 
> 
> The brazilians need to change their mind.... Or the FIFA need to change the host country because the south africans projects were bether ones.



I don't think that Maracanã is an ugly stadium. It's true that it's old and "not modern", but it is going to be reformed, surely. And those "modern knowledges" (I didn't understand this expression very well)may guide the reform.
Why should brazilians change their minds? We like oval stadiums, we like to support our teams standing and jumping, we love Maracanã. In addittion, brazilians are NOT europeans, we have different cultures and different behaviors, our stadiums are adapted to this. The europeans should change their minds, because FIFA allow old fashioned and oval stadiums to host a WC final.




ULTRALEO said:


> ^^ Yes, I think Brazil need to build new modern stadiums for the WC, and it will be done, but in the case of the Maracanã is different. Brazilians are very sentimental and proud of their past glories and put down the Maracanã to build a new one, for a avarege brazilian, is like put down the Hagia Sofia or the Acroppolis to build a new one in the same place, it's a crime, a sacrilege!


everyone should listen to this guy.^^


----------



## KiwiBrit

ULTRALEO said:


> ^^ Yes, I think Brazil need to build new modern stadiums for the WC, and it will be done, but in the case of the Maracanã is different. Brazilians are very sentimental and proud of their past glories and put down the Maracanã to build a new one, for a avarege brazilian, is like put down the Hagia Sofia or the Acroppolis to build a new one in the same place, it's a crime, a sacrilege!


I do think it's time for Brazilian football fans to let go of the Maracana's past and move on.

English fans did so with the old Wembley, and look at the history of that place. It held a World Cup final, the final of Euro '96, an Olympic games, several European Cup finals, 77 FA cup finals and countless events away from football. Including for half a day it was the centre of the universe with the Live Aid concert in 1984. Even Pele called it 'the church of football'.

A new centre piece for Brazil, for the first World Cup in S. America in nearly 40 years would have been a fitting tribute IMO.


----------



## guigotz

leomarx said:


> I don't think that Maracanã is an ugly stadium. It's true that it's old and "not modern", but it is going to be reformed, surely. And those "modern knowledges" (I didn't understand this expression very well)may guide the reform.
> Why should brazilians change their minds? We like oval stadiums, we like to support our teams standing and jumping, we love Maracanã. In addittion, brazilians are NOT europeans, we have different cultures and different behaviors, our stadiums are adapted to this. The europeans should change their minds, because FIFA allow old fashioned and oval stadiums to host a WC final.


i didnt say that oval stadium is ugly or not modern .... i like it

but i think that maracanã have a long way to modernize it....

not only the roof but all of them ....



For a World Cup .... Its necessary to present a good project .... not this new roof that is considered below of the spectations.





Brazil is a big country ..... And Rio de Janeiro deserve something better.


----------



## Bezzi

tadeu said:


> TODAY JOSEPH BLATTER, WHILE VISITING BRAZILIAN CITIES THAT ARE BIDDING FOR HOST WC, CONFIRMED AN AMAZON CITY AND A PANTANAL REGION CITY FOR SURE AND THERE WILL BE 12 CITIES. CONFIRMED AS SO FAR ARE:
> 
> 1- SAO PAULO (PROBABLY THE OPENING MATCH)
> 2- RIO DE JANEIRO (WILL HOST THE FINAL FOR SURE)
> 3- BRASÍLIA
> 4- BELO HORIZONTE
> 5- PORTO ALEGRE
> 
> VERY CLOSE TO CONFIRM ARE:
> 6-SALVADOR
> 7-FORTALEZA
> 8-RECIFE
> 9- CURITIBA
> 
> AMAZON CITIES:
> 10- MANAUS OR BELEM
> 
> PANTANAL CITIES:
> 11- CUIABA OR CAMPO GRANDE
> 
> LAST SPOT:
> PROBABLY:
> 12- GOIANIA OR FLORIANOPOLIS
> 
> OUT OF COMPETITION (NOT OFFICIALLY)
> MACEIO AND RIO BRANCO


You forgot Natal. Whit this new project, they will be fight for that last spot with Florianopolis. I dont think that Goiania have any chance. And about Maceio, they are officially out.


----------



## lpioe

I would have liked to see both Florianopolis and Natal.
I guess both stadiums will only be built when they get the WC?


----------



## Bezzi

Florianópolis will build his stadium even if they not become a host city, but with an alternate project. However, Natal will build only if they be a host city.


----------



## Bezzi

I made this mounting with all new projects until now. When the final 12 are chosen, I will post another mounting.










Sorry for my english :lol:


----------



## JPBrazil

New renders of Mineirão - Mineirinho Complex project, in Belo Horizonte:


----------



## Aka

JPBrazil said:


>


This one's Mineirinho, right?


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

Yes, as I said in the post the renders show the Mineirao - Mineirinho Complex. They are going to be connected by a kind of bridge.


----------



## lpioe

JPBrazil said:


> New renders of Mineirão - Mineirinho Complex project, in Belo Horizonte:


I didn't realise they are changing the interior so drastically, thought they just sink the pitch by a few meters and add more rows. But it looks like it will be completely new which is a good thing.
Another good thing is that the pylons from previous renders are gone.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The old one
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/575/mineirao04bynanamitsyld6.jpg


What will be the capacity and what will happen to the arena? will it be modernized (all-seater?)


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
acording do FIFA, all World Cup stadiums need to be all-seater... but I hope after the games the stadium gets some standing areas, once it is a tradition that Brazilians fans (including me) like to watch the game standing, jumping, clapping, holding flags...

... must be really boring to watch the whole game seated...


----------



## leomarques

www.sercan.de said:


> The old one
> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/575/mineirao04bynanamitsyld6.jpg
> 
> 
> What will be the capacity and what will happen to the arena? will it be modernized (all-seater?)


Mineirão capacity: 69,950. With about 2,500 VIP seats.

Mineirinho will, certainly, became all seated. It may, also, host the WC media center.



AndreÇB said:


> ^^
> acording do FIFA, all World Cup stadiums need to be all-seater... but I hope after the games the stadium gets some standing areas, once it is a tradition that Brazilians fans (including me) like to watch the game standing, jumping, clapping, holding flags...
> 
> ... must be really boring to watch the whole game seated...


Thanks god someone who agrees with me...

get the STANDING places back to Brazilian Stadiums!!!! 

a revesible standing-seating would be perfect, but I don't think it's going to happen in Mineirão


----------



## www.sercan.de

In Turkey all 1st, 2nd and 3rd league stadiums have to be all-seater.
But the majority (mainly ultra) stands 

What will be the cap of the modernized Mineirão?


----------



## leomarques

That's the new capacity:
""Mineirão capacity: 69,950. With about 2,500 VIP seats.""


Nowadays, it's capacity doesn't reach 65,000 due to safety reasons.


----------



## Aka

JPBrazil said:


>


That goal should be disallowed.


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
I can see the Argentinian players arguing with the refree
:lol:


----------



## Bezzi

We have 17 days for the host cities announcement and there are 17 cities in the run. I made a nice work about the candidates and I try to tell a little about these cities. If someone wish to plubish in another site, please maintain the autor's name.

Belo Horizonte:










Brasília:










Belém:










Campo Grande:










Cuiabá:










Curitiba:










Florianópolis:










Fortaleza:










Goiânia:










Manaus:










Natal:










Porto Alegre:










Recife:










Rio Branco:










Rio de Janeiro:










Salvador:










São Paulo:










Maybe the World Cup 2014 will not be the most important, the most emotional, but certainly will be one of the most beautiful world cup of history! After I have done this job, I fell sorry that will be only 12 cities.


----------



## Carrerra

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic photo collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lpioe

Great work!


----------



## AndreÇB

i can only thank you again (for the 3rd time) for this marvelous work Bezzi...


----------



## miguelon

Nice work Bezzi, 

I think that Sao Paolo is the worst, could have dig the pitch and get the stands closer, and that roof looks out of proportion. The rest is fine.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

great work bezzi indeed!


----------



## hngcm

As long as Belem and Salvador don't make it, i'm ok. 

Sao Paolo's is pretty bad too, but i doubt they'll deny SP of being a host.


----------



## marcoman

woww... increible Natal and Recife... :cheers:

saludos de Monterrey, Mexico:cheers:


----------



## Bezzi

Thanks guys!

When updates of the projects come out, I will edit the city's image. I already do this with Salvador.


----------



## Mono_Tech

AndreÇB said:


> ^^
> I can see the Argentinian players arguing with the refree
> :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Rudiero

Cuiaba or Campo Grande will be selected....

I think Campo Grande is better than Cuiabá. 
Campo Grande is more rich than Cuiabá.
And the project is better, because it's an university's stadium and near by there is a haspital, more (infra estrurura). The project incluse a ferrovia( I don't know in english) maybe "train"... Campo Grande to pantanal by train... and Cuiabá doesn't (have/has) it. Campo Grande: 1.5 billion in investiment 
Cuiabá: 1 billion.


Butt is my opnion and are numbers ...

I s2 Cuiabá and Campo Grande. =D
I'm soooo sorry by english...i'm on my first year. =D


----------



## Aka

Hospital

Infraestruturas Infrastructures

Railroad

Have

Investment

But that's Opinion (your opinion can't be numbers )

s2?

You also can't be sorry by English.


----------



## Bezzi

^^
Bad english and poor argument, but at least he tried.


----------



## Bezzi

While the other projects are still on the paper, the works in Baixada Arena (Curitiba) are already on course:


----------



## GunnerJacket

Wow, Bezzi, great work promoting the venues and cities. I hope when this is over the Brazilian league and teams can achieve the level of global popularity shared by their Agrentine counterparts. Those venues would clearly be the class of Latin America, especially the volume of top rate pure football stadiums. Well done sir, and good luck Brazil!


----------



## Cauê

Natal City:



danieldantas said:


> ^^
> Que imagem iradaaaa


----------



## Ace!

^^
'what a wicked render'


----------



## agrimaldo

The most beautiful stadium for 2014 Wold Cup, Natal's:


----------



## thaproducer

¿that stadium will be real?


----------



## Alex Roney

GunnerJacket said:


> Wow, Bezzi, great work promoting the venues and cities. *I hope when this is over the Brazilian league and teams can achieve the level of global popularity shared by their Agrentine counterparts.* Those venues would clearly be the class of Latin America, especially the volume of top rate pure football stadiums. Well done sir, and good luck Brazil!


Since when do Argentine teams have global popularity? Apart from Boca Juniors and perhaps River Plate, the Brazilian league is a lot deeper than just two or so teams.


----------



## lfernand

GunnerJacket said:


> Wow, Bezzi, great work promoting the venues and cities. I hope when this is over the Brazilian league and teams can achieve the level of global popularity shared by their Agrentine counterparts. Those venues would clearly be the class of Latin America, especially the volume of top rate pure football stadiums. Well done sir, and good luck Brazil!


Dont talk bullshits, Argentina has teams with many continental titles cause they are always on Libertadores da América since few teams won the clausura, apertura. In Brazil we have 13 teams always fighting to be champion and hardly going to classify to Libertadores. Argentina has less metropoles, less teams, less population and logically less good players than Brasil, its mathematical. 

Brazil has thousands of players playing matches in all country championships around the world, that means the Brasilian championship has been severely affected in his quality, and Brazilian teams keep winning the intercontinental matches against european teams, or at least playing at the same level.

I think you post was very unhappy


----------



## Joop20

agrimaldo said:


> The most beautiful stadium for 2014 Wold Cup, Natal's:


Since when has the project for Natal changed? THey used to have a really ugly project with strange triangular stands I think? The chances of Natal being selected as a host city for 2014 are almost none anyway, so I doubt this stadium will ever get build...


----------



## Rudiero

Aka said:


> Hospital
> 
> Infraestruturas Infrastructures
> 
> Railroad
> 
> Have
> 
> Investment
> 
> But that's Opinion (your opinion can't be numbers )
> 
> s2?
> 
> You also can't be sorry by English.


:lol: Ok...thanks...

s2 = heart.

Can't I? I didin't know. =:nuts:


----------



## Bezzi

Thank you GunnerJacket.

but I also disagree about the level of the teams. Let me ask one thing: who are the last 5 FIFA Club World Champions?

Manchester (England), Milan (Italy), Internacional (Brazil), São Paulo (Brazil) and Corinthians (Brazil). Were is Argentina?

Last 5 Libertadores cup finals: 

2004: Once Caldas (Colombia) 2(P) x 0 Boca Juniors (Argentina)
2005: São Paulo (Brazil) 5 x 1 Atlético Paranaense (Brazil)
2006: Internacional (Brazil) 4 x 3 São Paulo (Brazil)
2007: Boca Juniors (Argentina) 5 x 0 Grêmio (Brazil)
2008: LDU (Equador) 3(P) x 1 Fluminense (Brazil)

The last 4 finals contested by brazilian teams.

Our natinal league has 4 divisions: Serie A (main league), Serie B, Serie C and Serie D. I think Serie B is better than Argentine championship.


----------



## Bezzi

Joop20 said:


> Since when has the project for Natal changed? THey used to have a really ugly project with strange triangular stands I think? The chances of Natal being selected as a host city for 2014 are almost none anyway, so I doubt this stadium will ever get build...


Since 01/15. I think Natal has a good chance with this new project made by HOK. The same that projected Wembley.


----------



## AndreÇB

Beira-Rio Stadium (in Porto Alegre) is hosting the South American Qualifiers for 2010...

Brasil vs. Peru

Live now.


----------



## Bezzi

More pictures of Curitiba's stadium:


----------



## Bezzi

Seventeen cities are competing to become Host Cities for the 20th edition of FIFA World Cup. The decision on the successful 12 will be made at the end of May. Here is the history of the Candidate Cities and their attractions:

*BELÉM*











The capital of the state of Pará, Belém is the main doorway to the eastern side of the Amazon rainforest. While its 1.4-million population is significant, the 'City of mango trees' also offers dazzling, authentic sights of Amazonian nature.

Belém was first founded in 1616, right on the convergence of rivers Pará and Guamá. That was where the Forte do Presépio (Crèche Fort), which is still one of the city's landmarks, was established. Several other displays of colonial architecture from the 17th and 18th centuries have also been revitalised and are among the city's attractions, such as the the appealing Mercado Ver-o-Peso (Check-the-weight market), which is one of the largest open markets in the world, with 5,000 workers, where the visitors mingle with locals to get a true taste of everything that is typical from the region, from fruit like the açaí to a number of spices and herbs.

No other period in history left more track in Belém than the so-called Rubber Era. During the late 19th century and the early decades of the 20th century, Belém became an important commercial centre thanks to the exploration of the seringueiras - the trees from which rubber was extracted. It was during that period that some of Belém's most notorious buildings were constructed, such as the Teatro da Paz (Peace Theatre) and the Palacete Bolonha. During the 20th century, Belém reckoned its enormous potential to attract tourists and developed some other facilities like the Estação das Docas (Docks Station), the departure point of several river cruises, and the Complexo Ver-o-Rio (See-the-river complex).

Belém is also famous for hosting one of Brazil's most typical religious celebrations, the Círio de Nazaré - a procession that gathers up to two million people on the second Sunday of October, who pray for Our Lady of Nazareth, the patron saint of the state of Pará.


----------



## Bezzi

*BELO HORIZONTE*











Since the 18th century, during the days of the Inconfidência Mineira - an independence conspiracy against the domination of the Portuguese crown - the state of Minas Gerais gambled with the idea of instating a new capital to replace Ouro Preto. Once Brazil declared its independence (1822) and became a republic in 1889, the stage was set for a new capital to be chosen. Among several contestants, the small avillage of Curral del-Rei achieved the right to host the Cidade de Minas, officially inaugurated in 1897 and whose name was eventually changed in 1906 to Belo Horizonte (Portuguese for ‘beautiful horizon').

Engineer Aarão Reis, an admirer of Paris and Washington, D.C., was responsible for putting the urban planning for the new state capital together. What his project did not contemplate, though, was the fast-paced development through which Belo Horizonte would go after a period of stagnation in the first decades of the 20th century. Soon the city expanded beyond its original limits and new neighbourhoods had to be planned and developed - the most notorious of them the Pampulha, an area of wide avenues and many squares and parks designed in the 1940s by Brazil's premier architect Oscar Niemeyer.

Today Belo Horizonte - or Beagá, as the city is famously known, after the sound of initials BH in Portuguese - is the sixth-most populous city in Brazil with just over 2.4 million residents, while its metropolitan area comprising a total 34 cities ranks third in the country, behind São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro.

From the beauty of its green areas to the careful city-planning; from the wide array of cultural activities to the nature wonders of the Serra do Curral surrounding it, Belo Horizonte has several reasons for being constantly appointed as one of the Latin American metropolises that provides the best qualify of life.


----------



## Bezzi

*BRASÍLIA*











The construction of this ultra-modern city, situated in the centre of Brazil, began in 1956. Since its official foundation on 21 April 1960, the city has served the purpose for which it was built: to replace Rio de Janeiro as the country's capital. As a result, the bulk of Brazil's federal administration and political power are centred here.

The move to take the capital away from the coast gradually began gathering momentum after Brazil gained independence in 1822. The switch was intended to symbolise the country's change from a colonial state to an independent nation, and this intention was legally documented in 1891 by an article in the Constitution. But it was not until 1953, under the presidency of Getulio Vargas, that the idea resurfaced. It fell to another president, Juscelino Kubitschek, to bring the project to fruition, with the start of construction in 1956 and the city's official founding four years later both coming during his time in office.

One of the city's striking features is its wide avenues, which surround both its public buildings and its two districts, one to the north and the other to the south. These are divided into so-called superblocks, each of which contain numerous buildings. The central part of the cross is the Praça dos Três Poderes (Three Powers' Square). Here can be found the country's seats of Executive and Legislative Power as well as the headquarters of the Supreme Federal Court.

Widely considered to be avant-garde city in architectural terms, the Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasilia and the Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge are without doubt the most iconic structures. Both were designed by Oscar Niemeyer, the man behind most of the landmark buildings in the new capital. Due to its architectural feats,

Brasilia is the only city in the world constructed in the 20th century to have been declared a World Heritage site by UNESCO.


----------



## Bezzi

*CAMPO GRANDE*











The group of farmers from the state of Minas Gerais that founded a small village in the interior of the country in the late 19th century named it Campo Grande (Big Field), after the vast green area in which it was situated. Over the decades, that village has gone through dramatic changes and has become the imposing capital of the state of Mato Grosso do Sul, with a population of 747,000 spread over its 8,096 square kilometers (3,125 sq mi).

The Cidade Morena (Brown City), as it is nicknamed after the crimson-brown colour of the local soil, has developed into one of the most important urban centres of the Centre-western region of Brazil and is strategically located right in the heart of Mato Grosso do Sul, on the way to neighbours Bolivia and Paraguay, two countries whose cultural influence is clearly noted in the area through such habits as the Tereré, a typical Paraguayan infusion prepared with cold water. Campo Grande is also an access hub to some of the country's most coveted ecological tourism destinations, such as the city of Bonito and the tropical wonders in the wetlands of Pantanal, a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

The weather in Campo Grande is humid in the summer and very dry during the winter. Temperatures may reach 30º C in just about any month of the year, though, turning the several green areas of the city - such as the massive 119-hectare Indigenous Nations Park - into a big hit among the campo-grandenses. Most of the city's landmarks may be visited with a two-and-a-half hour ride on the city tour bus.


----------



## Bezzi

*CUIABÁ*











The capital of the state of Mato Grosso, Cuiabá is located in the exact geographic centre of South America, an equidistant 2,000 km from the Atlantic and Pacific oceans. Established in 1719 during the Brazilian Gold Rush, its centre still houses several historical buildings that have been declared national heritage sites in 1992.

For about 250 years, Cuiabá stood quietly as a small city in the Centre-western region of Brazil. The scenario changed promptly in the 20th century, when the federal government implanted an expansion plan towards the interior of the country, which resulted in roadways connecting Mato Grosso to the states of Goiás and São Paulo. In 30 years, the population increased dramatically from around 57,000 inhabitants in 1960 to 400,000 in 1990. The vast 3,538-square kilometre area of Cuiabá is currently the home of 544,737 people.

Cuiabá stands on a privileged location for tourists, as it confronts three of Brazil's most important and characteristic ecosystems: the savannahs of the Cerrado; the wetlands of the Pantanal; and the Amazon. With such a massive presence of nature, it is no wonder, then, that Cuiabá has been nicknamed ‘Green City'. The cuiabanos also neighbour one of Brazil's most startling landscapes, the mountain range of Chapada dos Guimarães, where archaeological sites and a 3,300-square kilometre National Park attract thousands of visitors every year.

The Chapada dos Guimarães is one of the reasons why Cuiabá is considered the hottest state capital in Brazil, as the mountain range blocks the polar masses and helps driving temperatures to over 40º C during the summer.


----------



## Bezzi

*CURITIBA*











The city of Curitiba is one of the finest examples of a bulky economic and industrial development carried out with responsibility and organisation. Since it was declared the capital of the state of Paraná in 1853, the city has gone through several major urban planning projects to avoid uncontrolled growth and thus has become an international role model in dealing with such sensitive issues as transportation and the environment.

Curitiba is now the most populous city in the southern region of Brazil, with 1.8 million inhabitants, and stands right at the centre of a metropolitan area whose economy ranks fourth in terms of contribution to the country's gross national product. With all that, Curitiba still maintains the structural conditions to offer a remarkable welfare and quality of life to its residents, thanks to its innumerable parks and a high-profile cultural schedule.

The curitibanos owe a lot of their cultural richness to the massive immigration process through which the south of Brazil underwent during the 19th century, when it welcomed a huge contingent of Germans, Italians, Ukrainians and Polish. These traits are noticeable in such city landmarks as the Santa Felicidade neighbourhood, with its first-class Italian cantinas; the Bosque Alemão (German Wood) and the Ukrainian church replica at fabulous Tingüi Park

Besides the Tingüi, other important parks that showcase Curitiba's concern with preserving green areas include the Tanguá, the Barigüi and the impressive Botanical Garden. Other city attractions revolve around its pulsating cultural life, like the Ópera de Arame (a theatre all built with glass and iron wires) and the pungent Oscar Niemeyer Museum, designed by the architect himself.


----------



## Bezzi

*FLORIANÓPOLiS*











Part of Florianópolis is carved in the Southern coast of Brazil, while most of its 433-square kilometre area is a majestic island right next to the coast. The city's most celebrated postcard is the first bridge to connect the island to the continent; Hercílio Luz Bridge, inaugurated in 1926.

But nothing is as appealing in the state's capital, Santa Catarina, as its fabulous beaches. There are over 100 different ones, each featuring a different atmosphere: from the trendy, high-profile clubbing at Jurerê beach to almost untouched marvels such as Lagoinha do Leste, to surfers' paradises like Armação and Joaquina.

The then-called island of Santa Catarina was first populated after 1675, when the community of Nossa Senhora do Desterro (Our Lady of the Banishment) was founded. On 23 March 1726, the community was officially declared a village and this is the official foundation milestone of the capital of Santa Catarina. Throughout the 18th century, huge immigration waves from the Portuguese overseas territory of Azores landed on the island and played a decisive role in the formation of the florianopolitano personality. The name Florianópolis was not adopted until 1894, in homage to then-Brazilian president Floriano Peixoto.

Floripa, as the city is affectionately known, is a 400,000-population city that is still quite serene, except during the high tourism season between December and February. According to a survey performed by the United Nations in 2000, Florianópolis is one of Brazil's five best cities in terms of quality of life, with a human development index of 0,875. The natural wonders and urban organisation have led to recent migration wave from residents of several other states.


----------



## Bezzi

*FORTALEZA*











Although it was officially founded as a village in 1726, and would only become the capital of Ceará in 1799, Fortaleza (Portuguese for 'fortress') owes its name to the period between 1637 to 1654, when it was controlled by the Dutch, who built the Schoonenborch Fort.

Featuring 34 kilometres of wonderful beaches, Fortaleza has been one of the main tourist destinations in the north-east of Brazil for several years. It has also developed into an important economic centre and a densely populated metropolitan area: over 2.4 million people reside within its 313 square kilometres (120,8 sq mi).

Most of the tourist attractions in Fortaleza revolve around its beaches: the Praia do Futuro (Future Beach) popular for its several barracas - simple kiosk-restaurants built on the sand that serve fresh, typical seafood - while Iracema is the place for bars and nightclubs. There is also more bucolic Mucuripe Beach, from where fishermen venture into the sea with their jangadas (handmade wooden boats). The coastal Beira Mar avenue is also the place for a traditional daily craftsmen's fair and for some of the top spots to dance the forró, a typical rhythm from the north-east of Brazil.

Over the decades, Fortaleza has invested in infra-structure for tourism and in new features such as the Centro Dragão do Mar de Arte e Cultura (Sea Dragon Art and Culture Centre) and the Beach Park, Brazil's largest water park, with several cutting-edge speed-slides distributed along 35,000 square kilometres.


----------



## Bezzi

*GOIÂNIA*











Unlike most metropolitan areas in Brazil, Goiânia was established quite recently, when its then-governor decided to move the capital of the state of Goiás away from its homonymous city. A vast area on Brazil's Planalto Central (Central Plateau) was chosen to house the newborn city, whose foundation stone was laid in 1933. The name of the new capital was chosen through a poll organized by the O Social newspaper, and the inaugural ceremony finally took place in 1942.

Goiânia is located right in the heart of the Brazilian highlands, only 209 kilometres away from the country's capital, Brasília, which was also set up in the 20th century, in 1960. During its first decades, Goiânia underwent a population explosion and, from roughly 50,000 inhabitants in 1942, had 380,000 by 1970 and 920,000 by 1990. The current population within the 739 square kilometres (285 sq mi) area of Goiânia is around 1.2 million people. With a very defined dry season of barely any rainfall between May and September, and some nine months of sunny weather every year, Goiânia enjoys an annual temperature average of 23º C.

The Art Deco-inspired buildings from the 1940s and 1950s have become a landmark of the city centre, and have been officially recognized as a national heritage site in 2003. Goiânia is also famous for being one of the greenest cities in the whole world, with plenty of public parks among its most popular attractions, such as the striking Vaca Brava Park or the 125,000-square kilometre Bosque dos Buritis. Typical food is another highlight for visitors, as the influence of migrants from the states of Minas Gerais and Bahia fitted perfectly with the distinctive products from the Cerrado, the Brazilian tropical savannah, such as pequi and guariroba.


----------



## Bezzi

*MANAUS*











The very location of the city of Manaus is one of its most remarkable attractions: the confluence of the rivers Negro (Black) and Solimões (how the Amazon River is known in this part of Brazil). The dark-coloured waters of the former and the muddy waters of the latter flow side by side for over 18 kilometres without mixing, forming one of the Amazon's most majestic sights.

Since it was first inhabited in 1669, Manaus steadily evolved into the capital of the state of Amazonas and finally into the metropolis of the Amazon. Manaus is now the 12th most populous city in Brazil, with just over two million inhabitants, and became an economic powerhouse during the 20th century, after the construction of the Manaus Industrial Pole.

The equatorial climate of Manaus is another of its most interesting traits, with an annual temperature average of 28ºC, air humidity of over 80 per cent and two very defined seasons: the rainy one (December to May) and the so-called dry season, between June and November, when precipitation is not as intense and temperatures may reach as high as 40ºC.

The combination of outstanding natural beauty, local traditions and a metropolis on the rise gives Manaus a unique atmosphere, thanks to such diverse features as the Teatro Amazonas - an impressive concert hall that houses the annual Amazonas Opera Festival - and the Boi-Manaus, which is a celebration of the city's anniversary, rocked by the sounds of the typical rhythm of the "boi-bumbá".


----------



## Bezzi

*NATAL*










On 25 December 1597, back when Brazil was a colony of the Portuguese crown, a group of Portuguese officials reached the Potengi River with the duty of reclaiming the captaincy of Rio Grande do Norte, which was then dominated by French buccaneers. Twelve days later, on 6 January, Three Kings' Day for the Catholic Churc, the group started the construction of the fortress that would remain the most prominent landmark in the state of Rio Grande do Norte until today: the Three Kings' Fort.

Following Portugal's recovery of the territory, expedition leader Jerônimo de Albuquerque redefined the limits of that village by the Potengi river on 25 December 1599. There is uncertainty about on which of the two dates the name originated - that 25 December or the one two years earlier - but that was how it all started for Natal (Portuguese for 'Christmas').

The capital of Rio Grande do Norte enjoyed moderate growth until the 20th century, when its innumerous striking beaches and sand dunes were finally surrounded by the proper infrastructure for tourists. The construction of the Via Costeira - a large coastal avenue - in the 1980s was a milestone for the development of Natal, which is now one of the preferred destinations for foreigners visiting Brazil. They come for such wonders as Ponta Negra, Genipabu, Redinha, Pipa, Pirangi and several other spectacular beaches within the city and right next to it.

Natal is proudly known as Cidade do Sol (Sun City) thanks to its faultless tropical climate that provides an annual average of 28º C, and roughly 300 sunny days a year. Its location, as close to Europe as any other city in the Americas, has also boosted international tourism.


----------



## Bezzi

*PORTO ALEGRE*











From the subtropical climate to the cultural habits, Porto Alegre is fairly different from the other state capitals in Brazil. Founded in 1742 by immigrants from the Portuguese archipelago of Azores, the capital of Rio Grande do Sul was the destination of thousands of immigrants from Portugal and Italy - like many other cities in Brazil but also from other European countries, particularly Germany and Poland.

Besides that, as the state is located far down the south of Brazil, the gaúchos, as people from Rio Grande do Sul are called, share several cultural traits with their neighbours from Argentina and Uruguay, from the folklore music to the habit of drinking the mate infusion, or chimarrão.

Porto Alegre lies on the eastern bank of the Guaíba River, right at the convergence point of five other rivers, which together form the enormous Lagoa dos Patos (Ducks Lagoon). Its 497 square kilometres are covered with more than one million trees, making it one of the greenest cities in Brazil, despite being the nucleus of the fourth-most populous metropolitan area in the country, with roughly four million inhabitants. There are over 1.4 million people living within the boundaries of Porto Alegre.

Temperatures are a lot milder in Porto Alegre than they are in most of the Brazilian capitals, with an annual temperature average of 19.5ºC and cold winters that have historical records of snow and subzero temperatures. The four seasons are very defined, though, and during the summer, temperatures may go well beyond 35ºC. The capital of Rio Grande do Sul is also famous for featuring one of the highest human hevelopment index figures in the whole country.


----------



## Bezzi

*RECIFE*











Recife is the capital of the state of Pernambuco, in the north-east of Brazil, and the centre of the country's fourth-largest metropolitan area - a conurbation of another 13 cities, including Olinda, with a population of 3.7 million. Because of its economical importance for the region, the city is often called ‘the capital of the North-east'.

The histories of Recife and Olinda run parallel to each other. For several years, Recife (Portuguese for ‘reef') existed essentially as the port that connected the village of Olinda to the Atlantic. The build-up of Recife was profoundly boosted by the presence of the Dutch in the north-east of Brazil. As the Dutch West India Company dominated the region, Maurice of Nassau disembarked in Recife in 1637 and ordered the construction of the bridges, canals and levees of the then-called Mauritsstad (Maurice City), which was the capital of the Dutch colonies in the Americas. Maurice of Nassau's term only lasted until 1644, but Recife inherited its architectural legacy that eventually led to the nickname ‘the Brazilian Venice'.

Some of the most impressive beaches around the state's capital are Boa Viagem, one of the most famous urban beaches of the region, and Porto de Galinhas, which stands among the top tourist destinations in the country, located some 70 kilometres away from Recife.

However, because of the Dutch presence and the several twists of fate over its history, besides the tropical climate and the spectacular beaches that are common to the north-eastern coast of Brazil, the region of Recife is also prolific on historical attributes, such as the Orange Fort and the very city of Olinda, which was declared a world heritage site by UNESCO in 1982.

There is no better time to check the traditions of Recife and Olinda closely than carnival, when the rhythms of frevo and maracatu completely take the cities over and rock street parades like the Galo da Madrugada ('Dawn Rooster'), which brings two million people to the streets every year.


----------



## Bezzi

*RIO BRANCO*











It was not until 1920 that the state of Acre was officially unified and Rio Branco was declared its capital. Formerly a Bolivian territory in the Amazon Rainforest, by the end of the 19th century the region drew interest from Brazilian seringalista (rubber producer) Neutel Maia, who established a village on the right bank of the Acre River.

While Brazil and Bolivia politically contended for the territory, the village went by a number of different names. The political affairs were finally solved in 1904, when Acre was affirmed as part of the Northern region of Brazil, thanks in great part to the contribution of the Baron of Rio Branco. In 1912, the then-city of Penápolis changed its name to Rio Branco, paying homage to the diplomat.

The 9,233 square kilometres (3,564.9 sq mi) of the Capital Natureza (Nature Capital) is home to 301,398 inhabitants - almost 50 per cent of the population of the state of Acre. Local culture is strongly influenced by the north-east of Brazil, from where the first seringalistas migrated.

The most dazzling attraction of Rio Branco is the omnipresence of the Amazon Rainforest surrounding it and bringing humidity to its equatorial climate. There is no dry season throughout the whole year, and temperatures may reach as high as 40º C, even though it is considered the freshest of the capitals in Brazil's north.

Besides the rainforest and its rich biome, the city offers several interesting landmarks, such as the Joaquim Macedo Boardwalk, which crosses the Acre River to connect the city's two districts, or the Gameleira Tree where Neutel Maia first instituted a village in 1882.


----------



## Bezzi

*RIO DE JANEIRO*











On 1 January 1502, the Portuguese explorer Gaspar de Lemos brought his ship into a bay on the Brazilian coast, which is now called Guanabara Bay. Mistakenly confusing the bay with the mouth of a river, he named it Rio de Janeiro - literally translated as the January River.

The city of Rio de Janeiro itself was founded on 1 March 1565 by Estacio de Sa, and was the seat of Brazilian politics from 1764 until 1960, when it was replaced by Brasilia. Nonetheless, Rio remains Brazil's most popular tourist destination and cultural hotspot, besides being the country's second most populous metropolis with just over 6 million residents.

As well as its incomparable natural beauty, Rio's rich history and the cariocas' contagious joie de vivre have all contributed to making the city known and loved across the globe. The highlights of the Rio calendar include the New Year's Eve celebrations and world-famous Carnival. This bustling metropolis, located between a tropical forest and a series of magnificent beaches, is an ideal base for exploring either, while the Cidade Maravilhosa has everything fans of modern urban life could wish for.

Rio de Janeiro is without doubt a city packed with contrasts: its striking colonial architecture recalling a bygone era while its imposing modern buildings represent a bright future. Perhaps the two most iconic sights are the Sugarloaf Mountain and the statue of Christ the Redeemer, which sits atop the Corcovado Mountain, these images winging their way around the world on the front of millions of postcards.

Rio de Janeiro is the very depiction of Brazilian football with all forms of kick abouts taking on its streets, public parks and vast beaches. It comes as no surprise, then, that the city is the birthplace of such world-renowned footballers as Jairzinho, Zico, Ronaldo and Romario, to name but a few.

Four of Brazil's biggest and most popular clubs are based in the Cidade Maravilhosa: Botafogo, Fluminense, Vasco da Gama and Flamengo, the club with the country's biggest fan base, of over 30 million aficionados.

Football is like a religion for the cariocas, and its temple is undoubtedly the mythical state-owned Maracanã, arguably the most famous and once the largest stadium in the world. Officially named Mário Filho Stadium, after a famous sports journalist, the Maracanã was inaugurated shortly before the 1950 FIFA World Cup in Brazil and hosted five of the home country's six matches in that competition, including the fateful 1-2 loss to Uruguay in the final match of the tournament. The resounding defeat on 16 July 1950 - dubbed Maracanazo by world champions Uruguay - was to be forever remembered as a national disaster in Brazil.


----------



## Bezzi

*SALVADOR*











When the Portuguese crown first decided to carry out the endeavour of colonising Brazil, the first urban area to be settled in was Salvador, which was established on 29 March 1549. This is one of the reasons why the coastal city in the country's north-east was one of the main poles of slave trade in South America. As a consequence, Salvador grew under deep influence of Portuguese, Afro-descendents and indigenous alike: a situation that contributed to the cultural richness that typifies the city today.

The presence of African elements is all around in Salvador, from the circles of capoeira (a combination of martial art and dance brought to Brazil by African slaves) at the Modelo Martket to the beat of the agogôs and atabaques (percussion instruments) in the rites of the Candomblé - a syncretic religion conceived in Brazil. Such African heritage has awarded Salvador with the nickname Roma Negra (Black Rome).

Salvador's privileged topography is one of its most appealing attributes, with a clear division between the Cidade Baixa and Cidade Alta (Low City and High City), both of which are connected to each other by one of the city's most important sights, the Elevador Lacerda. But the ultimate icon of the city is the Pelourinho, which is its historical centre: its churches and colourful colonial buildings have been a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1985.

Besides being a historical gem and the birthplace of several of Brazil's most significant artists, the capital of the state of Bahia has also grown and developed to become the economic centre in the north-east and the country's third-most populous city, with roughly three million residents.


----------



## Bezzi

*SÃO PAULO*











The financial and business hub of Brazil, not only is São Paulo the biggest city in the country, it also ranks among the most populous in the world, with just over 11 million inhabitants within its area of 1,523 square kilometers (588 sq mi). Located in the south-eastern region of the country, it is nicknamed Terra da Garoa (Land of the Drizzle) after its renowned weather instability and plentiful rainfall.

São Paulo's work-oriented vocation attracted huge contingents of immigrants after the turn of the 19th century. As a consequence, the capital of the state of São Paulo is by far the most ethnically diverse city in Brazil, hosting an estimated 100 different ethnicities that have helped put up the country's major economy, responsible for 12,26 per cent of the country's gross domestic product.

Although it is an inevitable business destination, it is not all about work for the paulistanos: São Paulo is a high-profile cultural centre that displays a wide range of options, from various top-flight concerts and exhibitions to a colossal gastronomy scene of more than 12,000 restaurants. Sampa is also bursting with tourist attractions that go way beyond its staggering skyline, such as the Japanese district of Liberdade, the Ibirapuera Park, the several high-profile shopping malls and a charming city centre.

It is no wonder, then, that the metropolitan area of São Paulo is the home for the two busiest airports in South America: Congonhas and the international André Franco Montoro Airport - commonly known as Guarulhos Airport or Cumbica - which flies to 28 different countries.

São Paulo is the very birthplace of Brazilian football, as it was the home of Charles Miller, the British descendent who presented the beautiful game to the city in 1894 and helped its swift propagation throughout the country.

Three of Brazil's most powerful clubs are from São Paulo: old-time rivals Corinthians, Palmeiras and São Paulo, who combine for an impressive 14 Campeonato Brasileiro titles. Both Corinthians and São Paulo have lifted the FIFA Club World Club trophy, in 2000 and 2005 respectively. Other traditional clubs like Portuguesa de Desportos and Juventus complete the football-mad panorama of the metropolis.

São Paulo's home ground, the Morumbi, is the city's biggest stadium and was one of the venues of the maiden FIFA Club World Club, in 2000, while the city-owned Pacaembu, which also houses a phenomenal Football Museum, hosted six matches at the 1950 FIFA World Cup Brazil.

Source: FIFA.com


----------



## Bezzi

My favourites:

1-Manaus
2-Natal
3-Recife
4-Brasilia
5-Rio de Janeiro
6-Porto Alegre
7-Fortaleza
8-Belo Horizonte
9-Curitiba
10-Belém


----------



## mario1212

the best host of the history of world cup


----------



## Bezzi

Curitiba's project update:
























































They will revove the two towers and the new roof will be sustained by two arcs. This will remove some blind points.


----------



## Chris00

The towers are still showing in the picture of the stadium interior, the arches acctually rest on them. And it looks like there are still blind spots.


----------



## Bezzi

You're right, there still blind points, but in the original project, the stadium has 8 pillars and now will have only 4. It's a considerable improvement.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

wow... Thanks for Bezzi job!! I love Brazil team!!


----------



## RVpoa

*Project Beira-Rio Giant Forever of Internacional Football Club from Porto Alegre and one of possible World Cup city.*

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## Bezzi

Some newspapers of Brazil speculated that the Morumbi Stadium isn't in accordance with FIFA requirements and a new project is already send to FIFA. They said that FIFA postponed the host cities announcement to give more time to São Paulo conclude their project. A constructor company released last year their plans to build a new stadium in São Paulo but the negotiations don't go forward. Now seems that this same company have acquired a huge terrain in São Paulo to build a stadium to 65000 spectators. The Stadium may look like this:


----------



## danVan

Wonderful if true, but i don't get the upper tier??


----------



## Bezzi

^^ why?


----------



## Jim856796

So the Cicero Pompeu de Toledo stadium is not in accordance with FIFA requirements, huh? I always wanted another big stadium to be built in Sao Paulo. But why is the new stadium's top tier apparently a circle? If you removed the bottom tier of the stadium, you could fit a running track in it. Why can't we just build the new stadium and renovate the Morumbi Stadium (while making it come in accordance to FIFA requirements) at the same time? Then we'll have to choose between which stadiums we have to use for the 2014 World Cup.


----------



## Mr.Underground

RVpoa said:


> *Project Beira-Rio Giant Forever of Internacional Football Club from Porto Alegre and one of possible World Cup city.*
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


Absolutely the copy of the stadium in Port Elizabeth (SA)


----------



## RVpoa

Mr.Underground said:


> Absolutely the copy of the stadium in Port Elizabeth (SA)


Yeah, show us an image of this complex that you told, thanks.


----------



## Bezzi

^^
I don't think it's a copy. Beira Rio is oval, larger and the roof structures come until the ground.


----------



## Timbu

Bezzi said:


> My favourites:
> 
> 1-Manaus
> 2-Natal
> 3-Recife
> 4-Brasilia
> 5-Rio de Janeiro
> 6-Porto Alegre
> 7-Fortaleza
> 8-Belo Horizonte
> 9-Curitiba
> 10-Belém


Bezzi, old project Arena Recife-Olinda, my favourites!!!


----------



## Bezzi

^^ I still don't understand why they abandoned this project, but the new project is awesome too.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Bezzi said:


> ^^
> I don't think it's a copy. Beira Rio is oval, larger and the roof structures come until the ground.


wow... early u/c???


----------



## Bezzi

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> wow... early u/c???


Sorry but i don't understand what you write. My english is very bad. :lol:


----------



## RVpoa

Bezzi said:


> ^^
> I don't think it's a copy. Beira Rio is oval, larger and the roof structures come until the ground.


Well, really has the same style the structure, but we can see that the results its too different, and around the world all stadiuns has the structure with the same appereance, so it isn´t a copy, its just a new interpretation about some kind of solution, their it isn´t iqual how the guy sad in his post. The complex is completally diferent of this stadium showed in the pics and to me, the Beira-Rio has a better solution, more harmonic and beauty.

Sorry but my inglish is too bad...kkkkkkk


----------



## Big Cat

Brasilians, are there any site where I can find more information about infrastructe investments considering WORLD CUP 2014 in Brasil?


----------



## Timbu

*Video project for the new Arena da Dunas - Natal - Rio Grande Do Norte - Brasil*











*Video project for the new stadium Morenão - Campo Grande - Mato Grosso do Sul - Brasil*






*Video project for the new stadium José Fragelli - Cuiabá - Mato Grosso - Brasil*






*Video project for the new Arena Florianópolis - Florianópolis - Santa Catarina - Brasil*






*Video project for the new stadium Fonte Nova - Salvador - Bahia - Brasil*











*Video project for the new stadium Castelão - Fortaleza - Ceará - Brasil*






*Video project for the new stadium NACIONAL - Brasília - Capital of Brasil*


----------



## Diego Logon

*Some new pictures of the project the city of Goiânia*


----------



## Diego Logon

The favorite cities in Brazil for seats under the canopy of 2014 are:

1 Rio de Janeiro
2 São Paulo
Belo Horizonte 3
Brasilia 4
5 Porto Alegre
6 Recife
7 Curitiba
8 Natal
9 Manaus
10 Salvador
11 Goiania / Campo Grande
12 Florianópolis / Fortaleza


----------



## Diego Logon

City of Brasíllia Project updated to the 2014 crown


----------



## Diego Logon

Project of the city of Belo Horizonte updated to the 2014 crown


----------



## Diego Logon

*Draft stadium in Porto Alegre - Brazil*

2 Drafts of stadiums in Porto Alegre City - BRAZIL

Beira Rio 65.000 seats - Sport Club Internacional











































































GRÊMIO ARENA 56.000 seats - Grêmio Foot Ball PortoAlegrense


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Diego Logon said:


> City of Brasíllia Project updated to the 2014 crown


^^ sweet..and nice!! 80,000capcity??


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

AndreÇB said:


> *My TOP 10 would be*
> 
> - Rio de Janeiro (final)
> - Belo Horizonte (opening)
> - Porto Alegre (semi-final)
> - São Paulo (semi)
> - Curitiba
> - Salvador
> - Fortaleza
> - Recife
> - Florianopolis
> - Goiania
> 
> ...* I believe 10 cities would be more adequated to Brazil, where the lack of private funding will make the Government to spend public cash on the stadiums.*
> 
> any other cities other than these above, would be excessive... maybe Belém has some traditional clubs (but in a very bad decade)... almost in bankrupcy...


Do you forgot....why not BRASILIA??


----------



## lukaszek89

i think it's wrong therad for this stadiums, again


----------



## Diego Logon

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ^^ sweet..and nice!! 80,000capcity??


_Very Good yes. The capacidadede is 76,000 people and parking for 10,000 vehicles_


----------



## Aka

Crown? Canopy?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Diego Logon said:


> _Very Good yes. The capacidadede is 76,000 people and parking for 10,000 vehicles_


Yeah...!! Well!! have VIP?? how??


----------



## kenny_

Diego Logon said:


> _Very Good yes. The capacidadede is 76,000 people and parking for 10,000 vehicles_


The parking capacity is 35000 vehicles.


----------



## Piquero

Good stadiums, more becoming projects. Maybe in 2016 award to Brazil, the next seat to organize Olympic Games, the first in South America.


----------



## Diego Logon

kenny_ said:


> The parking capacity is 35000 vehicles.


The Project of the Mane Garrincha stadium provides parking for a total of 10000 vehicles


----------



## kenny_

Diego Logon said:


> The Project of the Mane Garrincha stadium provides parking for a total of 10000 vehicles


There's much more than 10000 parking in the area. I dont find where i found this, but I'm real shure about that. I've read a research of 35000 of parking area without count the hude grass area near the stadium, where is normal people park in the main events. This image shows how big is the park area, and how easy is the tourist life in Brasilia. The hotel area(90% of the hotels of the city are in this area) is near of everything(the most distant hotel are less than 2Km=1,25miles of the stadium).


----------



## kenny_

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Yeah...!! Well!! have VIP?? how??












Legend:
Assentos executivos = bussines places
Tribuna de Honra = Main VIP area , VVIP.
Salas de Camarotes = boxes
comentaristas = TV media
radialistas = Radio media
Imprenssa com mesa = press with table
Imprenssa sem mesa = prees without table
Fotagrafos = Photographer


----------



## AndreÇB

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Do you forgot....why not BRASILIA??


I see no reasons to build a 70'K stadium in Brasilia... It will be useless after 2014.


----------



## ruifo

New render for the Castelão Stadium, at Forteleza!!

Sources:
- www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797930&page=200
- www.casacivil.ce.gov.br/noticias/secretaria-do-esporte-apresenta-projeto-do-estadio



















The area to the left of the images, is a new multi-use Olympic & Events complex, annex to the arena itself.


----------



## Bezzi

Works on Curitiba's Baixada Arena:

February










March



















April



















May


----------



## Bezzi

The images of Serra Dourada Stadium above are old, there is the new project:


----------



## Bezzi

*Some stadium projects:

City: Brasília
Stadium Name: Mané Garrincha Stadium
Capacity: 76.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Belo Horizonte
Stadium Name: Mineirão Stadium
Capacity: 70.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Campo Grande
Stadium Name: Morenão Stadium
Capacity: 44.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Cuiabá
Stadium Name: Green Stadium
Capacity: 48.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Curitiba
Stadium Name: Baixada Arena
Capacity: 41.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Florianópolis
Stadium Name: Figeirense Arena
Capacity: 42.000*


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

brasil in 2014.....can't wait! i'll definitely be there.kay:


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Fortaleza
Stadium Name: Castelão / Big Castle Stadium
Capacity: 50.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Manaus
Stadium Name: Amazonas Stadium
Capacity: 46.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Goiânia
Stadium Name: Serra Dourada / Gold Mountain Stadium
Capacity: 42.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Rio Branco
Stadium Name: Forest Arena
Capacity: 42.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Natal
Stadium Name: Sand Dunes Stadium
Capacity: 45.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Salvador
Stadium Name: Fonte Nova / New Fountain Stadium
Capacity: 55.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Porto Alegre
Stadium Name: Beira Rio / River Shore Stadium
Capacity: 60.000*


----------



## Bezzi

*City: Recife
Stadium Name: World Cup City
Capacity: 46.000*


----------



## fuser

When the cities will be officially chosen ?
Thank you !


----------



## Bezzi

The announcement will be made by FIFA in the annual FIFA Congress at the Atlantis Hotel in Nassau, Bahamas.

Programme:

*Sunday, 31 May 15.00 - Post-FIFA Executive Committee press conference followed by Announcement of the Host Cities for the 2014 FIFA World Cup(tm)
*


----------



## soruo

very nice projects i wish you can win !!!


----------



## Aka

Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Green Stadium*





Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Castelão / Big Castle Stadium*





Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Serra Dourada / Gold Mountain Stadium*





Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Forest Arena*





Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Sand Dunes Stadium*





Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Fonte Nova / New Fountain Stadium*





Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Beira Rio / River Shore Stadium*



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Then why not...



Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Mineirão Stadium*


Big Miner Stadium.



Bezzi said:


> *Stadium Name: Morenão Stadium*


Big Tanned Stadium.



Bezzi said:


> *CStadium Name: Baixada Arena*


Lowered Arena.


You just don't translate names. 


(Just teasing you)


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

which big one? have 100,000capcity??


----------



## Ganis

Bezzi said:


> *City: Goiânia
> Stadium Name: Serra Dourada / Gold Mountain Stadium
> Capacity: 42.000*


Did Cowboys Stadium and Wembely get together and have a kid?


----------



## Ganis

I love all the designs. Some dont look to original with the design while others will set a new benchmark for ground breaking design.


----------



## dacrio

the cities:

San Paolo (open match), Rio de Janeiro (the final), Salvador de Bahia, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Curitiba, Brasilia, Manaus, Cuiaba' , Fortaleza, Recife e Natal. (Agr)

source: O'globo


----------



## ruifo

dacrio said:


> the cities:
> 
> San Paolo (open match), Rio de Janeiro (the final), Salvador de Bahia, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Curitiba, Brasilia, Manaus, Cuiaba' , Fortaleza, Recife e Natal. (Agr)
> 
> source: O'globo


That's what the Brazilian media is saying today (Friday, 29.May), but the official announcement will be held on Sunday, 31/May/2009.


----------



## dacrio

ruifo said:


> That's what the Brazilian media is saying today (Friday, 29.May), but the official announcement will be held on Sunday, 31/May/2009.


official or not, these are the cities


----------



## lpioe

No Florianopolis 
Really liked the stadium project there.


----------



## ruifo

These are the non-official announced cities (by the media):










The cities' wikipedia sites:

Manaus, AM

Cuiabá, MT

Fortaleza, CE

Natal, RN

Recife, PE

Salvador, BA

Brasília, DF

Belo Horizonte, MG

Rio de Janeiro,RJ

São Paulo, SP

Curitiba, PR

Porto Alegre, RS


.


----------



## dedecafeliz

No Florianopolis??? This is ridiculous! Natal has no tradition in football.. will be a white elephant stopped there.. I live in Brasília... The Mané Garrincha Stadium is always closed .. the teams that does not have fans!!! Because political questions ends up hurting the people ... we will pay for the stadiums!

Florianópolis would be a good seat for Argentina ... thousands of Argentines live there..

The quality of life and per capita income of Florianópolis are infinitely better than Natal.


----------



## Bezzi

Florianópolis is a touristic city but don't have good hotels and the stadium project don't meet some requirements. Natal presented a exelent project and i think it's a just decision.


----------



## Bezzi

But this is speculation only. The cities will be announced by FIFA tomorrow. We can follow the announcement live on FIFA.com:

http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/feder...1063733.html#post+ex+co+press+conference+live


----------



## Bezzi

New imagens of Brasilia National Stadium:


----------



## Mr.Underground

Bezzi said:


> Florianópolis is a touristic city but don't have good hotels and the stadium project don't meet some requirements. Natal presented a exelent project and i think it's a just decision.


No hope for Rio Branco?


----------



## Bezzi

Rio Branco is small and isolated in the middle of amazon forest. I don't think they have a chance.


----------



## AndreSCR1000

That's just ridiculous Florianopolis be out of the host cities.. I definately can't understand and I really hope it is not true!!


----------



## dedecafeliz

Ok...after 2014 the tourists will use the stadium? probably the stadium in Natal will be closed or poorly utilized..
Santa Catarina is a rich state in contrast to the Rio Grande do Norte ... surely the money in Potiguar state would be better used to build schools, sanitation, hospitals, etc...


----------



## Bezzi

The money used in the stadium is a investment that will return to the city and help the problems you mentioned. It will bring a better legancy to Natal than Florianópolis that is a rich city, like you say. The stadium will be used by America RN in the same way that Figueirense will use your stadium.


----------



## dedecafeliz

America-RN??? hhehe could place in Rio Branco and not Manaus! well, following your reasoning, the investment will return to the city and help the problems I mentioned... 

Natal is beautiful, no doubt, the only thing critical is the reasons of choice ... you agree to put Manaus and Cuiaba and not put Florianopolis? Course, are political issues, but is not the correct .. the politicians were not elected to serve their interests. Any company in the world knew who would invest where returns .. why governments do not do the same?


----------



## ruifo

Now these cities below are confirmed by FIFA, to host the game on the 2014 World Cup!
It's now official!!




ruifo said:


> The cities' wikipedia sites:
> 
> Manaus, AM
> 
> Cuiabá, MT
> 
> Fortaleza, CE
> 
> Natal, RN
> 
> Recife, PE
> 
> Salvador, BA
> 
> Brasília, DF
> 
> Belo Horizonte, MG
> 
> Rio de Janeiro,RJ
> 
> São Paulo, SP
> 
> Curitiba, PR
> 
> Porto Alegre, RS
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ChilenoFutbol

Brazil 2014 venues unveiled (FIFA.com) Sunday 31 May 2009


A major issue to finalise at the FIFA Executive Committee (Ex-Co) meeting in Nassau, Bahamas from 30-31 May was the official host cities for the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™. 

From an original list of 17 candidates, the 12 final host cities were announced on Sunday in a press conference following the second day of the Ex-Co meeting in the Caribbean. "The interest in Brazil was huge, and it was a very difficult decision to choose just 12 venues from the initial list of 17," said FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter. "We want to make this World Cup a sporting success and this is the most important thing." 

The 2014 global showpiece will be the first time the FIFA World Cup finals have returned to the land of the fabled jogo bonito since 1950, when Uruguay edged the hosts to their second world title. 

"There are no winning and losing cities here in Brazil. We are all taking part in the World Cup here in Brazil and we can all be proud," added CBF (Brazilian FA) president Ricardo Terra Teixeira. "For the 12 privileged cities chosen, it's the beginning of the work. They have a huge responsibility" 

Brazil have won the most FIFA World Cups of any nation, with five titles to their name (1958, 1962, 1970, 1994, 2002). 

The 12 host cities:
* Belo Horizonte
* Brasilia 
* Cuiaba 
* Curitiba 
* Fortaleza 
* Manaus 
* Natal
* Porto Alegre 
* Recife 
* Rio De Janeiro 
* Salvador 
* Sao Paulo


----------



## Cauê

Futuristic stadiums confirmed!

Natal City



agrimaldo said:


> The most beautiful stadium for 2014 Wold Cup, Natal's:


Manaus City (city of Amazon)


----------



## danVan

I agree about maracana, but, i still think Morumbi will be the worst stadium a world cup is going to see in a long time.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

danVan said:


> I agree about maracana, but, i still think Morumbi will be the worst stadium a world cup is going to see in a long time.


Yeah, of course.


----------



## ChilenoFutbol

im probably going to get criticized for saying this bit in my opinion i feel that alot of the seatsb are far from the field


----------



## Bezzi

ChilenoFutbol said:


> im probably going to get criticized for saying this bit in my opinion i feel that alot of the seatsb are far from the field


You're right. But this morumbi project is already rejected. FIFA and CBF will meet this week to discuss if a new project will be made or even the construction of a new stadium in São Paulo.

And about the Maracanã, we can't judge by the actual image if the project for 2014 is not done yet. I think they will present the project this month.


----------



## Bezzi

New images of Manaus project. The stadium surroundings become more "green".



















This garden with vitória-régias (waterlilys) is wonderful. :nuts:


----------



## rajagiri

*hi*

sorry i have no idea


----------



## Ganis

^^ The son of Birds Nest


----------



## Cauê

The project of the Amazon is fantastic.


----------



## Bezzi

Manaus lie in the middle of a rain forest. In that place rain every day. But the stadium project takes benefit of the water that will be reused for cooling. The ventilation will be natural, soften the environment loss. Because the rain, the stadium will have a retractable roof to give more confort to the public and the players. There is some details of the project:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Very nice designs, im always glad to see the stadiums that host any type of football tournament, CAUSE I LOVE FOOTBALL!!! (Not american football, just, football)


----------



## ingstad

VIS ... Very Innovative Stadiums ;-)

So we know Rio will host the final match (like 1950), 
but where the opening match will be hosted? (Brasilia or Sao Paulo)? ... thanks!


----------



## Bezzi

This is not decided yet, but it's between these two cities.


----------



## ruifo

I hope Brasilia can host the opening match!
Brasília, São Paulo and Belo Horizonte are whilling to host it!


----------



## Bezzi

The roof of Estádio de Cuiabá has projected by SBP Schlaich, Bergermann & Partner Structural Consulting Engineers, the same company that projected the roofs of Manaus and Brasilia stadiums. The project is signed by Castro Mello Arquitetos, also involved in Brasilia project.


----------



## The Game Is Up

I am thinking that to show off the changed, modernized Brazil, that the opening match should be in Brasilia. Of course, SP is a megalopolis, so can also be used to represent the country. 

A good problem to have, I guess.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Bezzi said:


> The roof of Estádio de Cuiabá has projected by SBP Schlaich, Bergermann & Partner Structural Consulting Engineers, the same company that projected the roofs of Manaus and Brasilia stadiums. The project is signed by Castro Mello Arquitetos, also involved in Brasilia project.



Do you have the PDF presentation of the project? May you link it for me?
Thanks.


----------



## Cauê

For the opening, Brasília, São Paulo or Belo Horizonte. Is not decided.
For the final, Rio is favorite.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Another thing is how would the Brazilian league would look like after the World Cup. Already, there has been a controversy over whether cities that don't have as competitive a footballing tradition could benefit for the long run. But what about the traditional powers? How would they change after the Cup?


----------



## AndreÇB

The Game Is Up said:


> Another thing is how would the Brazilian league would look like after the World Cup. Already, there has been a controversy over whether cities that don't have as competitive a footballing tradition could benefit for the long run. But what about the traditional powers? How would they change after the Cup?


*I believe the success on football depends on 3 main steps:*
- Human Capital (players, coaches, physicians, for both pro and junior teams)
- Stadia and Training Facilities.
- Media and sponsors.

After the WC.2014 cities like Manaus, Brasilia and Cuiabá will be in the state-of-art in 2 of these 3 points (stadia and media). Depends on theim to do a good job and get "top people" to work there, so they can bring the local clubs to the top division of national League (these cities don't have a club in the top 3 divisions).

Due to the political influence on football over the last 50 years in Brazil, *I sincerely hope that the managers don't change the number of clubs in the league or make any "special way" to these cities team's*. Things should stay professional. 

Brazilian League is developing faster since 2003 (since the league has 20 clubs and the same _formula_), and in 2009, for the first we could bring back from Europe great players such as Ronaldo and Adriano. They maybe old or non-competitive for the top european leagues, but they bring a lot of people back to the stadiums here.

*It's very sad that Florianopolis and Goiania are out, because these cities have clubs in the First Division (Figueirense, Avai, Goias) in the last years, and they do a great job. The WC host city nomination would be a deserved prize for them.*


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Manaus (Amazon City)




























*The best project for WC 2014!!!*


----------



## Cauê

^^
Wonderful!


----------



## Cauê

The project of Rio for the media center of the World Cup 2014:


----------



## ChilenoFutbol

the manaus project looks as if it has brocolli around it...


----------



## felipevarig787

Im so happy............Brazil will host a famous World cup .OWWW MY GODNESSSSSS....you guys have no idea how much happy we are!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Game Is Up

AndreÇB said:


> *I believe the success on football depends on 3 main steps:*
> - Human Capital (players, coaches, physicians, for both pro and junior teams)
> - Stadia and Training Facilities.
> - Media and sponsors.
> 
> After the WC.2014 cities like Manaus, Brasilia and Cuiabá will be in the state-of-art in 2 of these 3 points (stadia and media). Depends on theim to do a good job and get "top people" to work there, so they can bring the local clubs to the top division of national League (these cities don't have a club in the top 3 divisions).
> 
> Due to the political influence on football over the last 50 years in Brazil, *I sincerely hope that the managers don't change the number of clubs in the league or make any "special way" to these cities team's*. Things should stay professional.
> 
> Brazilian League is developing faster since 2003 (since the league has 20 clubs and the same _formula_), and in 2009, for the first we could bring back from Europe great players such as Ronaldo and Adriano. They maybe old or non-competitive for the top european leagues, but they bring a lot of people back to the stadiums here.
> 
> *It's very sad that Florianopolis and Goiania are out, because these cities have clubs in the First Division (Figueirense, Avai, Goias) in the last years, and they do a great job. The WC host city nomination would be a deserved prize for them.*


Thanks for your input. I also think that one of things that need to happen is that the Brazilian league would become professional enough and have enough economic power so that the most promising local talent no longer need to leave the country in order to earn a living playing the sport. Perhaps the Cup can be an impetus towards that end, although nothing is guaranteed.

It would be good for Europe, too. European local players would then have a better chance at playing for the bigger clubs once again.


----------



## Wey

Ganis said:


> ^^ The son of Birds Nest


Indeed they're calling it the "Snake's Nest" :lol:

All projects are simply marvelous!! With the single exception of Morumbi, which is just downgrading awfull! I hate this project with all of my being and hope it never becomes a reality to the most powerfull city of the southern hemisphere! hno:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

FIFA said, 2014 Brazil WC 12hosts!!


----------



## Cobucci

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> FIFA said, 2014 Brazil WC 12hosts!!


And they are already chosen :?


----------



## LP

*The 12 cities (Brazil 2014)*

Belo Horizonte:










Brasília:










Cuiabá:










Curitiba:










Fortaleza:










Manaus:










Natal:










Porto Alegre










Recife:










São Paulo










Rio de Janeiro:










Salvador:










Source: *http://www.copa2014.org.br*, for more information too, including arenas.


----------



## tijuano en el df

I am so gonna be there


----------



## Cauê

Celebration of the world cup in Brazil, with Christ Statue and Maracanã (possible place for final), in Rio:


----------



## ChilenoFutbol

will there ne one more qualifier from conmebol for the 2014 world cup


----------



## ieumesmuaiso

ingstad said:


> VIS ... Very Innovative Stadiums ;-)
> 
> So we know Rio will host the final match (like 1950),
> but where the opening match will be hosted? (Brasilia or Sao Paulo)? ... thanks!


Belo Horizonte or Brasilia.
you should not put your coins on São Paulo, at last until they show a decent project for a opening match.

I am choosing Belo Horizonte because they deserve it. :cheers:


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

I don't speak english...but...i will try

for me, the Opening Match will be in Brasilia or Sao Paulo, the capital (Brasilia) or the biggest economic and cultural center in Latin America, and the better state in national football (São Paulo)...

If the SPFC show a good new project with Aedas, the Opening will be in São Paulo, course....if not, will be in Brasilia...

sorry by my english....


----------



## AndreÇB

_*Cuiabá Stadium update.*_

Nowadays:









Old Project: 









Updated:



























.
.


----------



## ieumesmuaiso

Belo Horizonte and the project made for the opening, for me the best.
respect to the history complex and nothing out, it amazing me each time that i look at it.


----------



## Aka

Bigger.


----------



## Jim856796

Cuiaba's new stadium project is another one I dislike because I liked this old proposal better.









The stadium along with ts two signature towers will be taken down for a mediocre stadium. The current stadium is like a huge slab is cut open by a depression (the stadium's stands and the football pitch) and two towers are placed on top of the slab. Now if individual seating was installed in the stadium (and a few new rows to the top and bottom would be created), the roof was taken down and a Texas Stadium-esque dome were placed above it, I'd be very happy.


----------



## Bezzi

For a city like Cuiabá, is a very good stadium and the capacity will be reduced after the World Cup. A inteligent solution for a city were local football is not very strong.


----------



## AndreÇB

Jim856796 said:


> The stadium along with ts two signature towers will be taken down for a mediocre stadium


It will not be mediocre, on the average quality of stadiums in Brazil... It could be mediocre for a big club in Europe, for us it's great!

I believe this new project is more tuned with Cuiaba's budget and future demand... The former projects were over-sized.

Fantastic the way they could put the vegetation inside the stadium, this goes with all the eco-environmental propaganda.


----------



## Jim856796

That's not a renovation. If a stadium's capacity is expanded, it has to be renovated. They're building a totally new stadium, and they have to tear down the existing stadium to build this one.


----------



## Bezzi

Baixada Arena. Pics from portuguese thread.



Ranma Saotome said:


> Obras na Arena da Baixada. Fotos de Tony Tamaru, 20/06/2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E hoje a Arena completa 10 anos de sua inauguração. Parabéns ao CAP!


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful stadiums


----------



## Timbu

Video project - World Cup City - Recife/PE - Brasil






new images


----------



## eddyeddy

THE PICS FROM PAGE 50 LOOK SO GOOD!!

i am getting quite excited for this one now!


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## Timbu

Bezzi said:


>


FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ I look like design beautiful, Number is 2, 6, 7, 8, 9 so new a stadium!! I like old a stadium and repairent, number is 10, 12


----------



## Timbu

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ^^ I look like design beautiful, Number is 2, 6, 7, 8, 9 so new a stadium!! I like old a stadium and repairent, number is 10, 12


Number 9


----------



## DimitriB

I like most of the stadiums, except the stadium from Cuiaba! It's really ugly!
Also I don't like a roof over Morumbi and the new roof design of the Maracana stadium.
But I know, it's going to be one of the best WC there will ever be !


----------



## Bezzi

^^
It's important to remember that the Rio and São Paulo stadiums (10 and 12) designs are not definitive and will change soon. In São Paulo case, they're considering even a new stadium. Until august we will have updates.


----------



## haggiesm

^^ i'd be pretty surprised if they replace the old morumbi stadium. looks in pretty good condition to me. just needs a new roof design.


----------



## AndreÇB

haggiesm said:


> ^^ i'd be pretty surprised if they replace the old morumbi stadium. looks in pretty good condition to me. just needs a new roof design.


^^
it looks good, but there are many structural problems... few parking space, lack of tranportation, media zone, small streets around the stadium *and (nowadays) up to 6,000 seats with incomplete view of the field*...

first level has only 9 degrees of incline, it should be not less than 20.

Morumbi can reach a WC-game level with a lot of work... but it will never be a Opening-Match-Class stadium.


----------



## kerouac1848

The other problem is that the seats are too far away from the pitch making for poor viewing. It seems that for Porto Alegre and Belo Horizonte the lower stands will be moved forward considerably. 
On a similar note I heard that both Corinthians and Palmeiras are planning to build new stadiums, with the former being potentially a 60,000-70,000 capacity arena. However, some Brazilian friends told me they doubt Corinthians, at least, will be built any time soon whilst Palmeiras's new home won't be big enough for Sao Paulo. Anyone know about this?


----------



## xavarreiro

good


----------



## Reggae Boyz Ja

All the stadiums are very goood! #7 looks kinda like nelson mandela bay stadium for 2010.


----------



## LP

New sub-forum FIFA WORLD CUP 2014:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2130


----------



## Timbu

*THE BEST PROJECT*

*The City*

Bathed by the magnificent Negro River, Manaus is the entrance gate for the planet’s biggest tropical rainforest. Capital of the State of Amazon, the city keeps an extraordinary supply of natural resources, represented by 20% of fresh water reserve of the world, a genetic bank of inestimable value and great ore, gas and oil deposits.











Manaus was established in the second half of the 17th century, with the construction of the Fort of São José da Barra, whose purpose was to protect the region against the foreign invasions.










In 1832 the Fort was named Vila da Barra. In October 24th, 1848 it was upgraded to the category of city becoming city of Barra do Rio Negro. Only in September 4th, 1856, it was called Manaus, in homage to the Manaós indigenous nation, most important ethnic group inhabitant of the region.

The state capital was one of the first Brazilian cities to have electric light, pluvial galleries, water and sewers treatment and electric trams. In 1909, Manaus hosted Brazil’s first superior education institution, today called UFAM - Federal University of the Amazonas, which contributed decisively for the citizens formation and the development of the Amazon.










Over more than 100 years, in the heights of the economic rubber cycle, the Amazon Theater was built surprising the world with its architectural luxury, sophistication and beauty. It’s the main architectural cultural patrimony of Amazonas. This temple of art resumed its apogee with the Amazonas’s Ópera Festival, with the presentation in its stage of classic and popular spectacles of dance, music and theater with local, national and international artists.


*Characteristics*
Ano de Criação: 1848

Year of Foundation: 1848

Law of foundation: October 24th, 1848, already named Vila de Manaós is upgraded to the city category, by the law number 145, of 1848, baptized now as city of Barra do Rio Negro.

Toponymy: The toponym Manaus, comes from a indigenous tribe that primitively dominated the Rio Negro Valley, which belonged to a legendary Ajuricaba warrior

Gentilic: manauense or manauara

Population counting in 2007: 1.646.602 

Demographic density (inhabitants per km2): 144,42

Area (Km2): 11.401,1

*Infrastructure*

Manaus is growing and modernizing itself. The urban infrastructure works along the years have been changing the landscapes and providing the city development. Tunnels, avenues duplications and bridges building projects are some of the examples of the accelerated rhythm that Manaus has been living. The increase in the number of sport and entertainment facilities throughout the city is another sign of progress. Prepared to receive visitors from any destinations, whether business or leisure activities, with modernity but without losing the natural enchantment or exuberance. Until 2010 the city will possess a modern cable-stayed bridge that will connect Manaus to the of Iranduba.










*Attractions*

Manaus is one privileged cultural stage of manifestations that mix the dance of boi-bumbá and the magnitude of the opera spectacles. Full of natural enchantments, the city offers natural scenes of pure fascination as the archipelago of Anavilhanas, located a 100 km distant from Manaus, to the surrounds of the city of Novo Airão, in the Negro River, a group of 400 islands covered by virgin forest forming a true natural labyrinth, one of the most beautiful examples of Amazonian natural landscape. The meeting of waters is the result of the fantastic junction of dark waters of the Negro River with muddy waters of Solimões river. They run side by side, without fusing, for more than 18 km, providing remarkable sight. The phenomenon occurs due the difference of the temperatures, densities and speed of the waters of both rivers.










Who comes to Manaus is received with great joy. Not only with the usual hospitality that the city receives its visitors, but under a mood of festivities, to the sound of the boi-bumbá songs, typical rhythm of the region.










*Location*










Manaus is placed in the confluence of Negro river and Solimões river. The city belongs the center amazonense mesoregion, located in the extreme North of the country, 1932 km far from Brasilia.

*The Proposal*

The Amazonas Government and Manaus’s City Hall addressed to the organizer committee of the Brazilian Soccer Confederation - CBF, on November 16th, the host city bidding agreement that enrolled Manaus as one of the possible host cities for the 2014 World Cup. However, the bid presented by the CBF, the state commits itself to deliver all the Stadiums in perfect conditions of use, according to the patterns established for the games, until December 31st, 2012.

In the candidacy commitment, Amazonas also guarantee to present all off the licenses, with a closer focus to the environmental and urban aspects, due to July 31st, 2009. The implementation of the investments destined to Manaus’s infrastructure improvement will be initiated until January 31st, 2010, according to the document sent to CBF’s Organizer Committee.

The Amazonas bidding agreement assures that any selection process of private investors to be hired for renovate or to construct and, eventually to manage the stadiums, must be running before July 31st of the next year.

The document signed by governor Eduardo Braga and the former-mayor Serafim Corrêa takes on the commitment with the accomplishment of the time lines established on the financial and technical viability project to be presented.











To governor Eduardo Braga, although the dispute between the capitals interested in hosting the games for the 2014 World Cup may be very incited, Manaus dawns with real chances of being included in the group of cities selected by CBF. “Manaus has a great appeal. It is the only city that commits itself to do the carbon neutralization of the whole competition. In addition, it is located at the State which preserves the most its environmental resources”, illustrated.

The obstacles that exists in Manaus's urban and logistic area can be perfectly solved with foreseen investments, according to the governor. “We presented a very structured project that puts the city in the same level of the other running candidates”, stated.

*The Project*

Green Cup

Manaus's proposal focus on the environmental issue through soccer. The idea is that every ton of carbon to be emitted by the Cup will be compensated with a fix value that would be deposited in an environmental financial fund. The resources would be invested on the implementation of protected areas and on the support of forest management activities in the Amazon. The candidacy foresees an architectonic project of a sportive complex that will be created with Vivaldo Lima and surroundings structure renovation.











The city of Manaus will have not only the opportunity to host the biggest sportive event in the planet, but will also empower its development through infrastructure investments, employment generation, in the increase of revenue generated by tourism and by the positive dissemination of its imagine for the rest of the world, therefore stimulating new private and international investments, what will represent an incentive to the State's economy.










The project elaborated by Amazonas foresees the construction of a Cultural, Sportive and Touristic Center of 250 thousands square meters with functional synergy and of complete sustainable use. The center will have capacity to receive 150 thousand visitors simultaneously in equipments such as the stadium, sambódromo, gymnasium and convention center with 60 thousand square meters.

In the attached areas is planned the construction of the city's press center, the stadium's press center, cognizance center, the village of hospitality and fun club at Sambódromo with a giant screen equipment. In this attached area will also be built an auditorium with 1500 seats, sportive recreation and cognizance area at the Vila Olímpica high yield center and two hotels with 200 housings.

*The Stadium*

The Vivaldo Lima Stadium, the Vivaldão, is the largest soccer stadium in Manaus. Its strategic location in the city's downtown which flaunts one of the biggest GDP's of Brazil, puts it in a favorable condition to host the 2014 World Cup games.

Vivaldão has capacity to accommodate 52.000 spectators and it is part of Manaus's sportive sector, which also includes the modern Vila Olímpica, the Gymnasium Amadeu Teixeira and Manaus's Center of Conventions, called Sambódromo. The stadium owns a sound system imported from Belgium, electronic turnstiles and lawn with automatic irrigation system through vertical and horizontal drainages. It won a new electronic scoreboard in December 2006, which was officially inaugurated on February 14, 2007.










To be one of the World Cup venues in 2014, Manaus bets in the expansion of the stadium. The renovations envisaged in the project presented by the city will expand the stadium's capacity to 60,000 viewers . The site will be transformed and will also have an area for sport and leisure in addition to a mall. The idea is to use it as a place that can combine leisure and sportive activities along the seven days of the week.





























*DOWNLOADS*

*
Presentation - Manaus, the Cup of Amazonia

The Project*


----------



## lilyayo

beautiful stadiums!!...


----------



## NMAISTER007

xavarreiro said:


> beautiful stadiums


Yea, Brazil have some major projects being planned for the 2014 world cup


----------



## Bezzi

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> lol true???
> 32teams?? comfirm?? 40 or 48teams in future??


In 2014 will be 32 teams with Brazil already qualified. FIFA don't said anything about increase the participant teams in the future, but i think they won't change this. The atual formula with 32 is OK for me.


----------



## ryebreadraz

These numbers are startling. I knew it would cost a fortune, but $40B?



> SAO PAULO (AP) -The cost of the 2014 World Cup in Brazil could reach more than $40 billion in infrastructure alone, according to a report released on Wednesday.
> 
> The 12 cities hosting matches in 2014 have projected spending a total of 79.4 billion reals ($41.7 billion) to prepare for football's biggest showcase, Globo's G1 Web site said.
> 
> The total includes costs for new stadiums and improvements in transportation, public safety, health systems and several other areas, G1 said after analyzing the projects of each city. The money for the projects is expected to come from both the public and private sectors.
> 
> Nearly half of the total investments are expected to take place in Sao Paulo, South America's biggest city, which plans to spend $19.1 billion.
> 
> The nation's capital, Brasilia, said it plans to spend only $315 million, mostly in the renovation of Mane Garrincha Stadium.
> 
> This month, the mayors for the host cities said they need to start infrastructure work as soon as possible in order to have everything ready in time for the tournament.
> 
> The cities hosting matches are Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Brasilia, Curitiba, Salvador, Recife, Natal, Fortaleza, Manaus and Cuiaba.


----------



## Bezzi

Now that the 12 host cities were chosen, i will start to post the pictures of their atractions. In 2014, the world will see the beautiful game in the beautiful country.

*BELO HORIZONTE*

Praça da Liberdade



















Municipal Park










Praça da Estação




























Palácio das Artes










Igreja da Pampulha


----------



## Bezzi

*BRASILIA*

Palácio do Planalto




























Praça dos Três Poderes



















National Congress










Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge



















Metropolitan Cathedral:


----------



## Bezzi

*CUIABÁ*

Praça da República










Igreja do Bom Despacho










Lago Manso










Chapada dos Guimarães























































Pantanal























































Bonito (City to the south of Pantanal)


----------



## Bezzi

*CURITIBA*

Praça do Japão




























Botanic Garden





































Opera de Arame (Wire Opera)





































Birds Park - Foz do Iguaçu (West of Curitiba)














































Iguaçu Park



















Iguaçu Falls


----------



## Bezzi

*FORTALEZA*

Messejana Lake




























Iracema's Statue























































Iracema Beach



















Beach Park


----------



## Bezzi

*MANAUS*

Tropical Hotel



















Amazon Theater




























Ariau Towers













































































































Amazon River:


----------



## Bezzi

*NATAL*

Genipabu Dunes























































Ponta Negra




























Forte dos Reis Magos


----------



## felipevarig787

Ualllll


----------



## Bezzi

*PORTO ALEGRE*

Praça dos Açorianos










Monumento aos Açorianos





































Farroupilha Park
































































Laçador Statue


----------



## Bezzi

*RECIFE*

Bridges:




























Aurora Street




























Guarapes Airport










Monumento Tortura Nunca Mais



















Marco Zero Square










Ricardo Brennand Institute


----------



## Bezzi

*RIO DE JANEIRO*

Modern Art Museum



















Contemporary Art Museum (Niteroi)




























Rio's Zoological Garden and Boavista Park (Adjacent to Maracana Stadium)




























Botanic Garden










Lapa's Aqueducts[/img]




























Lapa's Cathedral










Rio-Niteroi Bridge




























Christ the Redeemer statue




























Sugar Loaf



















Corcovado Mountain


----------



## Cauê

More (Maracanã)



Cauê said:


> Galerinha boa, alguns prints que eu fiz do vídeo (a parte que toca ao Maracanã, é claro):


Photos of the Rio 2016 Video:




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bezzi

New pics from Curitiba:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

*Mineirão*

*Project Redevelopment
Reason: costs*

Some images:























































More: http://www.esportes.mg.gov.br/images/stories/BH_Copa_2014/imagens_complexo.pdf


----------



## nandofutbolero

WOW!


----------



## Capital78

Bezzi. What does the beauties of the cities have to do with stadium news??? This is the thread about stadium developments, not the seaside and touristic news!


----------



## Sasuib

*Last Page*

you can see all the pages a visitor looks at when browsing the visitors and clicking the look for the last page and thats the last page they browsed, is that what you mean?


----------



## Bezzi

Capital78 said:


> Bezzi. What does the beauties of the cities have to do with stadium news??? This is the thread about stadium developments, not the seaside and touristic news!


I know that. Sorry. But excluding Rio, many people outside Brazil don't know the other 2014 host cities. I just want to show their attractives.


----------



## AndreÇB

sorry, my intention was not to be rude... i really disagree with on the traffic jams at weekdays-midnight and sunday-6pm... anyway, that region has two subway stations and a central location, so anyone need to go by car... if you want the comfort, you gotta pay the cost for it.

if you look up to cities like London you'll see many stadiums located in "heavy traffic" zones... that's no excuses.


----------



## Bezzi

I'm reposting these renders because the problem with photobucket.



Bezzi said:


> The Rio 2016 Bid Team released some pictures of the Maracanã project. Remeber that the project is being elaborated to meet both FIFA (2014) and IOC (2016) requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The João Havelange Stadium, although isn't an official venue for 2014 World Cup, will serve as training venue.


----------



## P.Otto

^^
really nice.



AndreÇB said:


> sorry, my intention was not to be rude... i really disagree with on the traffic jams at weekdays-midnight and sunday-6pm... anyway, that region has two subway stations and a central location, so anyone need to go by car... if you want the comfort, you gotta pay the cost for it.
> 
> if you look up to cities like London you'll see many stadiums located in "heavy traffic" zones... that's no excuses.



You are absolutely right: subway is the best option to go to Canindé. However, many people don´t have a subway station near home. I live in Vinhedo, 75 Km alway from SP. Subway is not an option. When I lived in SP, I used to go to Canindé by subway and it was quite easy.

That game I mentioned was on a Saturday and it ended at 6 pm.


----------



## Chiricano

:applause: very nice


----------



## AndreÇB

P.Otto said:


> ^^
> really nice.
> 
> You are absolutely right: subway is the best option to go to Canindé. However, many people don´t have a subway station near home. I live in Vinhedo, 75 Km alway from SP. Subway is not an option. When I lived in SP, I used to go to Canindé by subway and it was quite easy.


You don't need do park your car so close to the stadium... Park it close to another subway station (much cheaper), get the subway, go to the stadium, get back and go home. What else can be done?

If you want to go to the stadium all-the-way by car, you gotta pay the price, this is natural. Get the traffic jam, etc...

I stand with my opinion that Canindé is a great site for a new stadium.


----------



## P.Otto

^^
I´ll do that next time :cheers:
But when I go to Morumbi, this is not an issue. I park my car 100 meters alway from the stadium, and I get there quite fast.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker

is João Havelange Stadium going to be used as the Rio Olympic stadium


----------



## P.Otto

^^
Yes


----------



## AndreÇB

Yes... But only for athletics and football.

I believe the ceremonies will be in Maracanã, as it's much bigger than João Havelange... It's also much better in terms of transportation.


----------



## Jim856796

Maracana can't host Olympic Ceremonies for Rio 2016. Just because a stadium without athletic track is twice as big as a stadium with a track doesn't mean nthe larger stadium can host Olympic Ceremonies. When Barcelona hosted the 1992 Summer Olympics, was there any speclation that the Camp Nou host the ceremonies? No, the Lluis Companys Stadium hosed ceremonies and also hosted athletics. If Mexico City hosted Olympics in 68, no speculation of Azteca Stadium as the Ceremonies venue, that role was intended for the University Olympic Stadium. So if Rio de Janeiro is going to host Olympics, they need to let Maracana step aside and let the Engenhao Stadium be expanded to 60k capacity and serve as the ceremony venue.


----------



## leomarques

^^It may be like that, but Rio's comitee disagree with you. They pretend to host the ceremonies in Maracanã. Just as Pan American Games in 2007.


----------



## AndreÇB

Jim856796 said:


> Maracana can't host Olympic Ceremonies for Rio 2016. Just because a stadium without athletic track is twice as big as a stadium with a track doesn't mean nthe larger stadium can host Olympic Ceremonies.


Face the facts... Ceremonies in the PanAm'07 were in Maracanã and they were great (received international awards)... That will repeat if Rio is choosen... Maracanã is bigger, better located and more traditional/historical than João Havelange Stadium.



Jim856796 said:


> So if Rio de Janeiro is going to host Olympics, they need to let Maracana step aside and let the Engenhao Stadium be expanded to 60k capacity and serve as the ceremony venue.


No, they don't need. There's no problem on doing the ceremonies in a non-athletic stadium.

Maracanã is the "sportive heart" of Rio. It's a public stadium, and everybody loves it. 
There's no way to change that. People here would be offended.


----------



## AndreÇB

But wait... Let's get back to the topic... 
This is 2014 World Cup thread...

For some minutes I really thought i was in the 2016 Olympics.


----------



## Jim856796

Historical value in a main Olympic Stadium doesn't matter (try to mke Rio 2016 look like Los Angeles 1984). The ceremonies outside athletic stadium was done only once in Paris in 1900 and will never be done again. It may ebe done on second tier continental sports events such as the Pan Amerian Games and Mediterranan Games, but in the Summer Olympics, it is not allowed. The Winter Olympics can allow a stadium, track or no track, to serve as the ceremonies venue because the indoor arenas always play host to the ice sports. Maracana can't fit an athletics track and it cannot be the main venue. I am trying to be serious about this issue. You can't accept my statements, then I hope Rio is the first to be eliminated in the 2016 vote because Brazil doesn't care about infrastructure quality.


----------



## TEBC

Jim856796 said:


> Historical value in a main Olympic Stadium doesn't matter (try to mke Rio 2016 look like Los Angeles 1984). The ceremonies outside athletic stadium was done only once in Paris in 1900 and will never be done again. It may ebe done on second tier continental sports events such as the Pan Amerian Games and Mediterranan Games, but in the Summer Olympics, it is not allowed. The Winter Olympics can allow a stadium, track or no track, to serve as the ceremonies venue because the indoor arenas always play host to the ice sports. Maracana can't fit an athletics track and it cannot be the main venue. I am trying to be serious about this issue.* You can't accept my statements, then I hope Rio is the first to be eliminated in the 2016 vote because Brazil doesn't care about infrastructure quality*.


Sorry, that never going to happen!! rio is one of the favorites. At least second place! And Get over it, Maracana will host it better than many other OC were done!!


----------



## Wey

Jim856796 said:


> Historical value in a main Olympic Stadium doesn't matter (try to mke Rio 2016 look like Los Angeles 1984). The ceremonies outside athletic stadium was done only once in Paris in 1900 and will never be done again. It may ebe done on second tier continental sports events such as the Pan Amerian Games and Mediterranan Games, but in the Summer Olympics, it is not allowed. The Winter Olympics can allow a stadium, track or no track, to serve as the ceremonies venue because the indoor arenas always play host to the ice sports. Maracana can't fit an athletics track and it cannot be the main venue. I am trying to be serious about this issue. You can't accept my statements, then I hope Rio is the first to be eliminated in the 2016 vote because Brazil doesn't care about infrastructure quality.


:blahblah:

Show me the explicit rule that rules out this possibility by the IOC.


----------



## AndreÇB

Jim856796 said:


> Maracana can't fit an athletics track and it cannot be the main venue. I am trying to be serious about this issue. You can't accept my statements, then I hope Rio is the first to be eliminated in the 2016 vote because Brazil doesn't care about infrastructure quality.


I'm serious too... will you leave your support on Rio 2016 if Maracanã is the ceremonies venue?... ok, we don't need your support, go on... As long as I know, you don't live here and you can't catch the Olympic spirit... there's too much history, politics and geography to choose Maracanã as the Main Stadium...

It would be rational for me to support João Havelange as the Ceremonies Stadium (that stadium is operated by Botafogo, my club)... it would be great to receive the opening of the games in 'my house'... but that would be unrational... I know about how important the Athletics is in the history of Olympic Games... But much more important is the Olympic Spirit, and the stadium that better translates that in Rio is Maracanã.

If you really "care about infrastructure quality" the Maracanã choice is obvious.... Larger space around the stadium, better transportation, central location, closer to hotels and beaches, just 2 miles away from DownTown Rio... Too many advantages.

Bye.


----------



## Aka

Tell me something... will you light the cauldron at Maracanã.... and then move it to the olympic stadium?............ Doesn't make sense to me....


----------



## Wey

Aka said:


> Tell me something... will you light the cauldron at Maracanã.... and then move it to the olympic stadium?............ Doesn't make sense to me....


I don't see the big logistics problem about this... just put it in a trunk or specific vehicle and transport it! Or even better, make a SECOND cauldron cerimony (tinyer, of course) to the athletics stadium.


----------



## Aka

That doesn't make any sense to me either. You light the cauldron and you don't touch it until the end of the Games. But OK...


----------



## TEBC

Wey said:


> I don't see the big logistics problem about this... just put it in a trunk or specific vehicle and transport it! Or even better, *make a SECOND cauldron cerimony (tinyer, of course) to the athletics stadium*.


That is the plan


----------



## zezin

Beautiful Design!


----------



## AndreÇB

Aka said:


> Tell me something... will you light the cauldron at Maracanã.... and then move it to the olympic stadium?............ Doesn't make sense to me....


If my memory is good, the Athletics begin only in the 2nd week of the Games (the Marathon is the last competition)... So, right after the opening ceremonie, there will be no use in neither stadiums.

Football will be spread in cities all over the country (probably on stadiums used in WCup 2014)... I believe only the final game will be in Maracanã...


----------



## Aka

Yeah, but you have to understand that the cauldron, its traditions, all the imaginary involved are so so important - maybe even more than the Games themselves - that to see a "jeitinho brasileiro" treatment causes some itches...


----------



## AndreÇB

I don't give a damn on what other people think... Maracana is the best choice. And the choice was made.


----------



## TEBC

AndreÇB said:


> If my memory is good, the Athletics begin only in the 2nd week of the Games (the Marathon is the last competition)... So, right after the opening ceremonie, there will be no use in neither stadiums.
> 
> Football will be spread in cities all over the country (probably on stadiums used in WCup 2014)... I believe only the final game will be in Maracanã...


All Brazilian matchs will be at Maracanã


----------



## TEBC

Aka said:


> Yeah, but you have to understand that the cauldron, its traditions, all the imaginary involved are *so so important *- maybe even more than the Games themselves - that to see a "jeitinho brasileiro" treatment causes some itches...



I dont think so. It didnt appeared before Amsterdã and Last Games it was so embarecing all the protests that OIC will not allow anymore international relays (sad, because it was a very nice way to put poor countries into olympic games). I think it have importance but not anything about must be in an olympic stadium.


----------



## LP

New Project - Morumbi - São Paulo - 65.000


----------



## Loranga

So the fact that Rio got Olympics 2016 mean that the World Cup final will be played in São Paulo? ;-)


----------



## LP

Loranga said:


> So the fact that Rio got Olympics 2016 mean that the World Cup final will be played in São Paulo? ;-)


No, absolutely. Will be in Rio: Maracana Stadium


----------



## nazrey

*Update Scomi to bid for Brazilian monorail job* 
by Surin Murugiah Monday, 15 June 2009 17:50
http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16387&Itemid=79










KUALA LUMPUR: SCOMI GROUP BHD is set to bid for a monorail project in *Sao Paulo, Brazil*, and will submit its application when the city opens the tender next month.

The company, together with its Brazilian civil CONSTRUCTION [] partner CR Almeida SA, would bid for the project, said SCOMI ENGINEERING BHD president Hilmy Zaini Zainal.

He was speaking to reporters here yesterday at a briefing in conjunction with a visit by members of the Brazil Monorail Consortium (BMC) to Malaysia.

Attending the briefing were Metro De Sao Paulo transportation director Jair Felipe Molina and SP Trans director of transportation Pedro Luiz de Brito Machado.

The BMC team is on a fact-finding mission on monorail projects, with India and Japan as their next stops, and it will also visit the Mumbai Monorail Project in which Scomi is involved.

Scomi signed a memorandum of understanding with the BMC in October last year.

Hilmy said Scomi was confident that with its proven track record and plant capacity, it would be able to deliver for the mammoth monorail project in Sao Paulo. "It will be a competitive tender process but we are confident," he said.

Molina said the Sao Paulo state would invest US$10 billion (RM35.3 billion) in the first phase of improving its metro train and monorail networks. He said the monorail network, for which the state was allocating US$6 billion, would complement the metro lines.

*The Sao Paulo city will call for tenders for a 45km and another 35km monorail network next month. Molina said the tender results would be known by end-August, and construction was expected to begin in January 2010.*

*Besides Scomi and its partner, other parties expected to tender for the project are Bombardier from Canada and Japan’s Hitachi.*

*Molina said the monorail was a viable option for the city, as the construction would involve limited disruption to its landscape. "Another interesting feature of the monorail is that the carriage is wider than the tracks," he said.
*
Scomi Group Bhd senior vice-president for global projects Kanesan Velupillai said the company would be a complete turnkey designer for the monorail project for the first phase involving 45km.

On Scomi’s share of the project, Hilmy said it would be similar to its 45% apportionment in the Mumbai monorail project but details would be determined later.

"It will depend on the costs, including materials and labour. Scomi will design the entire project, but the civil construction will be carried out by our local partner," he said.

*Construction of the first phase of the Sao Paulo monorail system of 45km is expected to be completed by June 2013, ahead of the Confederations Cup competition in July.*

*Molina said that besides the Sao Paulo project, other potential monorail projects would be driven by a high demand for public transportation solutions during the 2014 FIFA World Cup.*

He said the Brazilian government had allocated about US$15 billion for investment in public infrastructure and transportation systems.

Last November, Scomi and its consortium partner Larsen & Toubro Ltd India were awarded a contract to build India’s first monorail system in Mumbai.

Scomi is providing the design and integration for the 19.5km project that is expected to be completed by 2010.


----------



## Bezzi

New Morumbi project (higher resolution):


----------



## AndreÇB

Bezzi said:


> New Morumbi project (higher resolution):


^^
The new roof is great, but the inside still is disapointing.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Bezzi said:


> New Morumbi project (higher resolution):


Similar to the BayArena:



















Source:http://www.bayer04.de/B04E/en/containerbayarenatour.aspx?guid=1119-2ABBA538-B839-43B4-BB6A-5A103B847576-572


----------



## Livno80101

This last stadium (Sao Paolo) is great from exterior, but inside is awful, it has no track, but stands are too far away from pitch, that is what bothers me with this stadium


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Livno80101 said:


> This last stadium (Sao Paolo) is great from exterior, but inside is awful, it has no track, but stands are too far away from pitch, that is what bothers me with this stadium


It has a track. A fake track.

A roof is the easiest thing that a architect can make. He does not more because his limit is the will of his boss.


----------



## The Game Is Up

I think the problem is that since the current stadium has no roof that the stands feel like it's too open. With the roof, there is a sense of being closer to the action, even if the distance between stands and pitch remain the same. It's all perception. Also, I notice in the rendering that there were no advertising boards that usually surround the pitch. Do they really think that they'd disappear by the time the WC starts? 

So how would they plan to transition between the World Cup and the football competition of the Olympic Games?


----------



## HenriqueBSB

Estádio Nacional de Brasília is the best! It have to recive the first game! I can't see other place to it!




































The video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChwEHSrzFYw

You gonna love Brasília's project!!


----------



## salaverryo

Aka said:


> Tell me something... will you light the cauldron at Maracanã.... and then move it to the olympic stadium?


You don't need to be moving the cauldron from one place to another. You simply stage BOTH the opening & closing ceremonies at Maracana. End of the problem.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Not yet, its not. All this talk about the 2016 Olympic ceremonies make me hate Maracana Stadium.


----------



## AndreÇB

Bezzi said:


> Recife



This section plan makes me remember the "João Havelange Olympic Stadium" (2016 Athletics), built in 2007 in Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Carrerra

Recife the birthplace of freekick master Juninho... But a little sorry that the pitch is oval and stands are so far away from it.


----------



## Mo Rush

Bezzi said:


> Recife launched the tender for the construction of the World Cup Stadium. The construction begins on 03/08/2010 and will be completed in 12/31/2012. The stadium will have 46.154 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if we had a list of all venues, with a brief note about their progress and if tenders/completion dates are available yet. Even if very little information is available, it would be great.
> 
> Example:


Host City: Recife
Stadium: Recife World Cup Stadium
Capacity: 46,154
Construction Start: August 2010
Construction End: End December 2012
Status: Tender launched/issued
Cost: $ XXX


----------



## salaverryo

Capital78 said:


> And btw. the idea to approach the stands near to the field is the the best news so far for the Morumbi stadium.


It is practically impossible to "approach" the stands to the field. If they build a new lower tier, that particular tier will be closer to the field, in the rest of the stadium the distance will remain the same.


----------



## AndreÇB

I think he didn't mean the upper stands, only the lower sectors.


----------



## Bezzi

Mo Rush said:


> Would be nice if we had a list of all venues, with a brief note about their progress and if tenders/completion dates are available yet. Even if very little information is available, it would be great.


OK Mo Rush, I'll try to gather the information, but some cities have not finished the project or the tender yet. I'll post what I find.


----------



## CSLou

Fonte Nova (Salvador/BA) has completed its tender process last month. The PPP contract should be signed by this week. The demolition should start on February, 28th. It's the first public stadium to finish its tender process.
OII (Odebrecht)/OAS/Amsterdam Arena joint venture was the winner and will receive R$3,5bi in 32 yrs of contract.

Here is the project video (I don't know if it has been posted before. If so, I'm sorry, but there are to many posts...)





.


----------



## Bezzi

*2014 Host Cities Progress:*

Host City: Brasília
Stadium: Estádio Nacional
Capacity: 71,000
Construction type: Reconstruction
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 600 million (USD 348 million)
Status: Tender to be launched











Host City: Belo Horizonte
Stadium: Mineirão
Capacity: 70,000
Construction type: Renovation
Start of works: February/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 300 million (USD 174 million)
Status: Tender finalized











Host City: Cuiabá
Stadium: Verdão/Pantanal Arena
Capacity: 42,500
Construction type: New
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 430 million (USD 249,5 million)
Status: Tender launched




















Host City: Curitiba
Stadium: Baixada Arena
Capacity: 41,000
Construction type: Upgrade
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: March/2012
Cost: R$ 138 million (USD 80 million)
Status: Tender waived (private stadium)











Host City: Fortaleza
Stadium: Castelão
Capacity: 66,000
Construction type: Renovation
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 397 million (USD 230,2 million)
Status: Tender to be launched




















Host City: Manaus
Stadium: Vivaldão/Arena Amazonas
Capacity: 46,000
Construction type: New
Start of works: February/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 400 million (USD 232 million)
Status: Tender launched




















Host City: Natal
Stadium: Arena das Dunas
Capacity: 45,000
Construction type: New
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 309 million (USD 179,2 million)
Status: Tender launched











Host City: Porto Alegre
Stadium: Beira Rio
Capacity: 60,000
Construction type: Renovation
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 130 million (USD 75,4 million)
Status: Tender waived (private stadium).











Host City: Rio de Janeiro
Stadium: Maracanã
Capacity: 82,229
Construction type: Renovation
Start of works: March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 500 million (USD 290 million)
Status: Tender to be launched





























Host City: Recife
Stadium: Cidade da Copa/Capibaribe Arena
Capacity: 46,154
Construction type: New
Start of works: 08/March/2010
End of works: December/2012
Cost: R$ 479 million (USD 277,8 million)
Status: Tender launched











Host City: São Paulo
Stadium: Morumbi
Capacity: 65,100*
Construction type: Renovation
Start of works: March/2010*
End of works: December/2012*
Cost: 240 million* (USD 139,2 million)
Status: * Project to be finalized (private stadium).




















Host City: Salvador
Stadium: Fonte Nova
Capacity: 50,000
Construction type: Reconstruction
Start of works: 28/February/2010
End of works: Deceber/2012
Cost: R$ 560 million (USD 324,8 million)
Status: Tender finalized


----------



## CSLou

^^
Are you sure Mineirão tender is finished? If so, do you know who won it?

Also, it's important to say that Manaus tender is suspended by a Federal Court, due to corruption evidences in the tender elements.


----------



## ruifo

These are the new crosssections for the Castelão Stadium of Fortaleza, with increased project capacity to 67350 seated (instead of 60850, as the initial project). Fortaleza wants to hold a *semi-final*, so that these modifications are going to be be implemented. 



*BEFORE:*



















*NOW:*



























The workd has started already. They're changing the field's grass right now!










The Fortaleza's Castelão project thread is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850


----------



## www.sercan.de

Why they don't use the Gremio stadium?

A 3rd tier would be great at maracana


----------



## CaliforniaJones

Nice projects for 2014 World cup in Brazil. They will have lots of works during two years and will be ready one or two years before 2014.
The opening game and final would be played in Maracana stadium in Rio de Janeiro, because of the capacity required (>= 80000 places). Semi finals could be played in Sao Paulo and Brasilia.
I like stadiums in Recife, Brasilia, Manaus and Sao Paulo.


----------



## AndreÇB

CaliforniaJones said:


> The opening game and final would be played in Maracana stadium in Rio de Janeiro, because of the capacity required (>= 80000 places).


Maracana is the designated stadium for the Final only... Opening match is still open, with Sao Paulo, Brasilia and Belo Horizonte fighting for it. That's the information we have by now.


----------



## AndreÇB

ruifo said:


> The workd has started already. They're changing the field's grass right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fortaleza's Castelão project thread is here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850


This is not related to the World Cup 2014... Grass maintenance happens every year (the same is happening in Joao Havelange Std. wich is only 2 years old), even more in a stadium like Castelao, with 02 clubs playing and more than 80 games/year.

The true thing is that Castelao had many problems with the quality of grass in the last years.


----------



## AndreÇB

www.sercan.de said:


> Why they don't use the Gremio stadium?


Because it doesn't exist. Yet.



> A 3rd tier would be great at maracana


Virtually impossible... Local regulations prohibit any changes that can affect the outside panorama.


----------



## www.sercan.de

But it could be possible.
2nd tier doesn't looks so steep


----------



## AndreÇB

Could you detail your idea? It's true that the upper tier is not steep, but I can't see how to put a 3rd tier there (remember, you can't go any higher than today). All I have to say is that Maracanã is going "back to basic", in the colour, in the shapes, in the look. Many things will change, as it is necessary to make it contemporary.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Mo Rush said:


> Host City: Recife
> Stadium: Recife World Cup Stadium
> Capacity: 46,154
> Construction Start: August 2010
> Construction End: End December 2012
> Status: Tender launched/issued
> *Cost: $ XXX*


The initial forecast is more or less R$ 500 million, a bit more than € 200 million. Only the stadium.


----------



## Bezzi

CSLou said:


> ^^
> Are you sure Mineirão tender is finished? If so, do you know who won it?
> 
> Also, it's important to say that Manaus tender is suspended by a Federal Court, due to corruption evidences in the tender elements.


Yes. The "Retech Serviços Especiais de Engenharia Ltda" won it. But it's important to say that the works on Mineirão will be divided in to 3 phases. They can launch new tenders for the other phases. You can read the details here (in portuguese):

http://www.mg.gov.br/portalmg/do/noticias?op=estruturaConteudo&coConteudo=77193&opMenu=ultimas&pg=


----------



## CSLou

^^
Ok, tks.

But notice that the tender is not finished yet, even the first of the three phases. The article refers that only the first step of the tender was finished (economic proposals presentation). There are still more steps before ends the first tender, regarding the judgement about companies tecnical and finantial habilities.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Bezzi said:


> *2014 Host Cities Progress:*
> 
> Host City: Brasília
> Stadium: Estádio Nacional
> Capacity: 71,000
> Construction type: Reconstruction
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 600 million (USD 348 million)
> Status: Tender to be launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Belo Horizonte
> Stadium: Mineirão
> Capacity: 70,000
> Construction type: Renovation
> Start of works: February/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 300 million (USD 174 million)
> Status: Tender finalized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Cuiabá
> Stadium: Verdão/Pantanal Arena
> Capacity: 42,500
> Construction type: New
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 430 million (USD 249,5 million)
> Status: Tender launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Curitiba
> Stadium: Baixada Arena
> Capacity: 41,000
> Construction type: Upgrade
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: March/2012
> Cost: R$ 138 million (USD 80 million)
> Status: Tender waived (private stadium)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Fortaleza
> Stadium: Castelão
> Capacity: 66,000
> Construction type: Renovation
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 397 million (USD 230,2 million)
> Status: Tender to be launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Manaus
> Stadium: Vivaldão/Arena Amazonas
> Capacity: 46,000
> Construction type: New
> Start of works: February/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 400 million (USD 232 million)
> Status: Tender launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Natal
> Stadium: Arena das Dunas
> Capacity: 45,000
> Construction type: New
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 309 million (USD 179,2 million)
> Status: Tender launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Porto Alegre
> Stadium: Beira Rio
> Capacity: 60,000
> Construction type: Renovation
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 130 million (USD 75,4 million)
> Status: Tender waived (private stadium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Rio de Janeiro
> Stadium: Maracanã
> Capacity: 82,229
> Construction type: Renovation
> Start of works: March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 500 million (USD 290 million)
> Status: Tender to be launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Recife
> Stadium: Cidade da Copa/Capibaribe Arena
> Capacity: 46,154
> Construction type: New
> Start of works: 08/March/2010
> End of works: December/2012
> Cost: R$ 479 million (USD 277,8 million)
> Status: Tender launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: São Paulo
> Stadium: Morumbi
> Capacity: 65,100*
> Construction type: Renovation
> Start of works: March/2010*
> End of works: December/2012*
> Cost: 240 million* (USD 139,2 million)
> Status: * Project to be finalized (private stadium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host City: Salvador
> Stadium: Fonte Nova
> Capacity: 50,000
> Construction type: Reconstruction
> Start of works: 28/February/2010
> End of works: Deceber/2012
> Cost: R$ 560 million (USD 324,8 million)
> Status: Tender finalized



all start U/C already or not yet??


----------



## Chimbanha

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> all start U/C already or not yet??


Not yet. Works are supposed to begin in all host cities on March 1st, as per FIFA's guidelines.


----------



## The Game Is Up

So they're all on the clock...and Sao Paulo must resolve its own soap opera by next month. Interesting days ahead.


----------



## Chimbanha

The Game Is Up said:


> So they're all on the clock...and Sao Paulo must resolve its own soap opera by next month. Interesting days ahead.


Apparently it's solved. São Paulo Futebol Clube will present a new project of Morumbi later this month, which allegedly includes some pitch-lowering. The city of São Paulo doesn't consider building another stadium anymore, it's too late.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Well, OTOH, even though they have to bend a bit to FIFA's demands, folks in charge of organization know that by being the only credible bid for 2014 they don't have to do as much as other nations had to do to win. That's why SP can get away with presenting a "conservative" proposal. They know that FIFA does not want to lose them as a city. What they are afraid of is losing one of the slots for the semifinals, which is the main lever FIFA still has left. It's a game of who blinks first.

The cities that are building new do so because they have to or they want to replace old crumbling ones, not necessarily because FIFA tells them to. It is similar to S. Africa, what the opportunity is used to place in facilities that would be used for a long time afterwards. SP, being that they are one of the world cities, decided to play chicken.

I predict that the next three WC's would be true "footy" World Cups. 2022 is going to become an anomaly, as I think the sport would be treated as part of a spectacle.


----------



## Chimbanha

The Game Is Up said:


> Well, OTOH, even though they have to bend a bit to FIFA's demands, folks in charge of organization know that by being the only credible bid for 2014 they don't have to do as much as other nations had to do to win. That's why SP can get away with presenting a "conservative" proposal. They know that FIFA does not want to lose them as a city. What they are afraid of is losing one of the slots for the semifinals, which is the main lever FIFA still has left. It's a game of who blinks first.
> 
> The cities that are building new do so because they have to or they want to replace old crumbling ones, not necessarily because FIFA tells them to. It is similar to S. Africa, what the opportunity is used to place in facilities that would be used for a long time afterwards. SP, being that they are one of the world cities, decided to play chicken.
> 
> I predict that the next three WC's would be true "footy" World Cups. 2022 is going to become an anomaly, as I think the sport would be treated as part of a spectacle.


São Paulo knows they will not be left out of the World Cup. Jerome Valcke was pretty clear about that: Morumbi needs a few adjustments to host a WC game, but some huge changes if it wants to host the opening match (the true SP ambition is the opening match, no so much the semifinal, which apparently may be in different stadiums). Since he stopped making public statements about the Morumbi, the last thing he said was that SP's current project could only hold up to the Round of 16. That was before GMP's project.

A lot has changed since, esp. regarding the external area. Now the only FIFA requirement still not addressed in Morumbi is the pitch-lowering, and we all hope it will get taken care of in the project that will be presented later this month. It seems to me that São Paulo has indeed guaranteed the opening game, esp. because Brasilia's project seems to be falling apart due to corruption issues in the Federal District's government. I think the only city that can threat SP is Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I will be their in 2014 and 2016 and in 2021 i will move their any good citys to live in.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Matthew Lowry said:


> I will be their in 2014 and 2016 and in 2021 i will move their any good citys to live in.


^^ 2021 for what?


----------



## Bezzi

When the Maracanã is ready, will fulfill its role as protagonist of the 2014 World Cup, restoring its nobility it had when it was built. The new project, with continuous stands, will return the look of grandeur to the stadium. Imagine the emotion of a player when ascend to the field to play in the World Cup final, passing by the FIFA trophy and sighting the crowded Maracanã.

First model of the project. The Maracana was built to host the 1950 World Cup final and had a capacity of 200.000 people.










Construction of the stadium, which began on August 02, 1948. The inauguration took place on June 16, 1950.



















The new model of the project.


----------



## Eduardo Cidade

AcesHigh said:


> project of reformation of Beira Rio stadium (private stadium belonging to Internacional), for the 2014 World Cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now:


gosto muito mais da arena grêmio do que do Beira-rio em Porto Alegre!








http://portoimagem.zip.net/images/arena-gremio-setembro.jpg


----------



## Aka

*Morumbi*




Guille Panebianco said:


> Pronto, irmãos!
> 
> O mistério da foto do Estadão está resolvido!!! :lol:
> 
> Vejam a matéria com a foto. Como disse num post anterior, a foto é pequena. Mas trás coisas novas e muito legais (na minha opinião): O prolongamento do anel intermediário vermelho, a área VVIP da Fifa e a Arena 25 atrás do gol (a área cinza).
> 
> Eu, sinceramente, adorei o projeto! E espero que fique assim!


----------



## TEBC

I think Brazil is so not ready to host a decent World Cup, instead Rio is ready for Olympic Games. I think would be better if Brazil host 2022 WC. By then our airports and stadiums would be improved on time, the population would be wealthier and huge projects will be done like TAV SP-RJ, Rodoanel, Rio and SP metros, Brasilia and others VLT.


----------



## ANTIEMO

TEBC said:


> I think Brazil is so not ready to host a decent World Cup, instead Rio is ready for Olympic Games. I think would be better if Brazil host 2022 WC. By then our airports and stadiums would be improved on time, the population would be wealthier and huge projects will be done like TAV SP-RJ, Rodoanel, Rio and SP metros, Brasilia and others VLT.


If Brazil would be the host of WC 2022, all the projects would be ready in 2021. Our airports and stadiums would be the same until the Championship starts.

But i have to agree with you. We´re not ready to host any big event.
Including Olympic Games (sorry, but Rio isn´t ready either)


----------



## Trelawny

The only good stadiums is the one in Natal and Recife. All the other ones are horrible, good thing i live in the northeast region. These stadiums are not as good as South Africa's which is a very sad. Considering we are a football nation.


----------



## Chimbanha

I understand all the compliments about the South African stadiums, since Cape Town, Johannesburg ande Durban have really beautiful stadiums. 

But first of all, South Africa has great stadiums because, since they have no footballing tradition, they need to build stadiums in their biggest and richest cities. Brazil has a huge football tradition so, in our biggest cities, refurbishments are enough to host the WC. It would be crazy to build new ones in Belo Horizonte and Rio de Janeiro, for example.

The new and most modern stadiums to be built will be in smaller cities such as Natal, Manaus and Cuiabá. There's no need to build big football temples in cities with little football tradition such as these. 

Also, calling all projects "terrible" is an exaggeration. The only terrible project is São Paulo's. All the other ones are at least decent, and Brasília's as great as South Africa's big 3. Manaus, Salvador, Cuiabá and Fortaleza also have very good ones.

BTW, Trelawny, we got it, you think all stadiums are terrible. You don't have to repeat it in every single thread.


----------



## Trelawny

Chimbanha said:


> I understand all the compliments about the South African stadiums, since Cape Town, Johannesburg ande Durban have really beautiful stadiums.
> 
> But first of all, South Africa has great stadiums because, since they have no footballing tradition, they need to build stadiums in their biggest and richest cities. Brazil has a huge football tradition so, in our biggest cities, refurbishments are enough to host the WC. It would be crazy to build new ones in Belo Horizonte and Rio de Janeiro, for example.
> 
> The new and most modern stadiums to be built will be in smaller cities such as Natal, Manaus and Cuiabá. There's no need to build big football temples in cities with little football tradition such as these.
> 
> Also, calling all projects "terrible" is an exaggeration. The only terrible project is São Paulo's. All the other ones are at least decent, and Brasília's as great as South Africa's big 3. Manaus, Salvador, Cuiabá and Fortaleza also have very good ones.
> 
> BTW, Trelawny, we got it, you think all stadiums are terrible. You don't have to repeat it in every single thread.


Please the 42 000 new stadium in Cuiabá would be the smallest in South Africa. The Curitiba stadium looks like a Box, Estádio Nacional in the capital looks like some 15th century temple. I am even having doubts about the one in the beautiful city of Recife it looks way to complicated and it will probably going to look like [email protected] The Natal one looks like a cut up version of the Nelson Mandela Bay stadium in Port Elizabeth South Africa, same size to wtf? The city of Fortazela is beautiful and they can't just destroy that eyesore and build a new one. São Paulo, Salvador and Rio's stadiums are Epic fails. 

The only one I know will be good is Manaus. And Porto Alegre looks like a decent upgrade but still it will look like somethin from Ancient Rome.


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ If you are comparing our projects to S.A.'s stadiums, I don't understand why you're being so picky to stadiums like Fonte Nova and Mineirão while giving free passes to South Africa's stadiums such as Loftus Versfield, Free State, Peter Mokaba and Ellis Park.

"Eyesore", "epic fail" and "looks like a box" are not exactly persuasive arguments. We don't even know what will be the architectural trends in 2014. The Cuiabá stadium is within FIFA capacity guidelines. Of course it's near the threshold, why would it be any different? Cuiabá is a city of only 500,000.

Also, the World Cup is meant to be a spectacle to football fans, not architects. FIFA is worried about accomodation, atmosphere, capacity and visibility - architecture is just an afterthought. It is indeed nice to have an iconic stadium, and I think Manaus, Brasília and Natal took care of that part.

I do agree that São Paulo's stadium is an epic fail but I'm running a campaign against it - It's an exception, not a rule - Please refer to my signature and avatar


----------



## TEBC

ANTIEMO said:


> If Brazil would be the host of WC 2022, all the projects would be ready in 2021. Our airports and stadiums would be the same until the Championship starts.
> 
> But i have to agree with you. We´re not ready to host any big event.
> Including Olympic Games (sorry, but Rio isn´t ready either)


You probably didnt attempted to Rio´s Panam Games. Rio is ready to be a host. not today, but certainly in 2016. If it was not ready IOC would never take such huge risk. The WC, instead, wasnt a bid, it was an unanimous only choice and FIFA only had to certificate it, it had no hard work to get it and many cities could never host an event like that.


----------



## Chimbanha

If Grêmio Arena turns out to be that way in 2014 I think it would be much better than Beira Rio. Grêmio should contact the organizing commitee to obtain a position on whether there's a possibility they might be the Porto Alegre stadium, specially because Internacional seems to be having some serious cashflow issues in the Beira Rio refurbishments.


----------



## kerouac1848

I don't think the stadiums being proposed for 2014 are that bad. Half of them are effectively new. The problem is that 5 upgrades is too many. Really, it should only be the Maracana because of its cultural and historical significance (although Wembley was torn down...). I don't understand why Sao Paulo et al don't just sell their current sites and build new somewhere cheaper (the Morumbi is in a wealthy area about to get a metro station isn't it?). The thing with upgrading an old structure is that you have to make too many compromises. You cannot change much of the basic structure so rooms might be small, ceilings low, etc. I see it here in London with our tube stations. Hundreds of millions of pounds was spent upgrading Kings Cross underground station and even though on the whole it is much better, some of the original issues like cramped space and low ceilings still exist in the old parts.



> But first of all, South Africa has great stadiums because, since they have no footballing tradition, they need to build stadiums in their biggest and richest cities. Brazil has a huge football tradition so, in our biggest cities, refurbishments are enough to host the WC. It would be crazy to build new ones in Belo Horizonte and Rio de Janeiro, for example.
> 
> The new and most modern stadiums to be built will be in smaller cities such as Natal, Manaus and Cuiabá. There's no need to build big football temples in cities with little football tradition such as these.


I don't think this is true. First off, SA already had plenty of good rugby stadiums which could have been used for football and many of the new venues will need a rugby team to be financially viable. The organisers just obviously believed they needed to have a number of landmark stadiums to showcase their bid. But they could have got away with less if they wanted to.

Secondly, Brazil may already have a football heritage but the stadiums are a bit of a joke and need replacing. I wouldn't say it is crazy building new grounds in Belo Horizonte, Sao Paulo, etc. Really, they'd be better off with new ones that offer modern facilities. Germany had better stadiums than Brazil when they bid to host the WC, yet felt like most of their grounds needed replacing. 

A bigger issue for me than stadia is domestic transport. I found travelling around Brazil difficult and expensive. I mean, trains in Italy are cheaper than buses in Brazil! Buses also don't have flexible timetables and it is difficult to find out information unless you understand Portuguese. Internal flights are also expensive (over £200 for a single from Sao Paulo to Manaus). Urban public transport needs a overhaul too. A lot of this isn't major work. For example, the buses in Recife are complicated to understand, yet all they need is a clear map with routes coloured and number coded (I find out that despite buses having numbers, they often went on different doutes). Metros in cities need weekly, monthly, etc tickets not just singles. The buses in Curitiba are great but old. Since the orange ones have dedicated roads, why not replace them with longer double decker trams? It would be much easier and cheaper than doing it in my city because the route already exists; it is just the transport medium that needs changing.


----------



## Bezzi




----------



## LP

Wow, very impressive stadium...I hope that Brasilia hold the opening cerimony of 2014 World Cup


----------



## rodrigorc

^^ 

You're right. Considering that Brasilia's stadium will be forgotten and useless after the world cup, it could at least receive the opening ceremony. São Paulo's one is a hella weak project.


----------



## Chimbanha

The situation in Brasília does NOT look good. The public auction has been cancelled to the performance of corruption investigations and there are no signs they'll be able to release it before June, when our election period starts. If it hasn't been performed until then, it could only be performed in 2011. So the city would be pretty much 1 year behind schedule.

The outlook in Brasília and Natal is not good at all.


----------



## Dan M.

New video: Fonte Nova Stadium
City: Salvador


----------



## rodrigorc

Dan M. said:


> New video: Fonte Nova Stadium
> City: Salvador


It was already posted here.


----------



## TEBC

FIFA is already considering cutting off two cities. My bets are: Brasília and Natal


----------



## LP

TEBC said:


> FIFA is already considering cutting off two cities. My bets are: Brasília and Natal


Source? It wouldn't happen without any reason!


----------



## dutchmaster

LP said:


> Source? It wouldn't happen without any reason!


(2)

I doubt the capital wont host at least one game.


----------



## carlosfng

dutchmaster said:


> (2)
> 
> I doubt the capital wont host at least one game.


I'm not Brazilian, but from the outside it looks like Brasilia has no soccer tradition compared to the other cities. Like other posts have said, the projected stadium seems a very beautiful white elephant (and I don't generally like Brazilian stadium design), but a white elephant nonetheless.


----------



## The Game Is Up

TEBC said:


> FIFA is already considering cutting off two cities. My bets are: Brasília and Natal


Well, some people did push for just 10 cities. So that would be the catalyst for making that decision, if it happens. Can you imagine if a World Cup is held without matches in that country's capital city? Even USA '94 got that part right! It would be a tremendous embarrassment in a footballing nation like Brazil.


----------



## rafamlopes

^^ I think building a white elephant is even more embarassing than that.


----------



## LP

rafamlopes said:


> ^^ I think building a white elephant is even more embarassing than that.


OK. Why do you think this wouldn't be needed? If they gonna go to construction, then it is viable (surplus) for shows spetacles, soccer, and many others events. The investment cost will be payed in a few years on. :cheers:


----------



## Chimbanha

The Game Is Up said:


> Well, some people did push for just 10 cities. So that would be the catalyst for making that decision, if it happens. Can you imagine if a World Cup is held without matches in that country's capital city? Even USA '94 got that part right! It would be a tremendous embarrassment in a footballing nation like Brazil.


Why would it be embarrassing at all? I don't understand. Some countries in the world have a lot of cities that are bigger or more important than their capital cities. It would be totally plausible to have a WC without games in Camberra in Australia or Washington in the U.S.


----------



## dutchmaster

It would be a shame if Brasilia didnt host a game. 

While Brasília can get out of the WC cronogram, cities like Porto Alegre is doing well and should has two modern stadiums at 2014:

Check out the Beira-Rio Stadium project and Gremio's Arena(will be the best stadium of Latin American when it's done- the constructions have been start yet).


----------



## Isaaac

For sure they won't cut off Brasília, apart from being the capital it is one of the country's major cities, and in a few years will become Brazil's third largest city. Comparing the importance of Brasilia in Brazil to the importance of Canberra in Australia is nonsense. Cuiabá, for example, makes much less sense than Brasilia in this world cup. If they cut off two cities, those would be Cuiaba and Natal.


----------



## kerouac1848

The fact that it is even being considered is worrying news to me. Brazil has gotten a far easier ride from the international media than South Africa did/has and I think it is showing in poor projects like Sao Paulo. Basically, the organisers need a kick up their arse and foreign media reports are the best way for that to happen. Unfortunately, it won't happen until after this year's WC.

Btw what has gone wrong in Natal?


----------



## LP

kerouac1848 said:


> The fact that it is even being considered is worrying news to me. Brazil has gotten a far easier ride from the international media than South Africa did/has and I think it is showing in poor projects like Sao Paulo. Basically, the organisers need a kick up their arse and foreign media reports are the best way for that to happen. Unfortunately, it won't happen until after this year's WC.
> 
> Btw what has gone wrong in Natal?


Morumbi....last project:










*First....Sao Paulo (the team) is hardly criticize for FIFA and his project already changed a lot...soon (15 april) will be released the definitive project, btw the brazilian media is making a big coverage and noticed the matter!*

The embarrassment is the small space around as opposed to Brasilia stadium! The engineers have a hard work to change it!










 Arena das Dunas - Natal:










*The new project of arena is overdue. The time-limit of Fifa is May 3, but Natal just will launch the invitation to bid in April 15, delaying the commencement of works in June. However, the delay does not affect the city. "Everything has been informed the Committee Manager of Fifa, which has approved the new schedule".*

Just Brasilia and Natal are late! The others 10 cities yet begin the works! check folks?


----------



## igor_carlos

Isaaac said:


> For sure they won't cut off Brasília, apart from being the capital it is one of the country's major cities, and in a few years will become Brazil's third largest city. Comparing the importance of Brasilia in Brazil to the importance of Canberra in Australia is nonsense. Cuiabá, for example, makes much less sense than Brasilia in this world cup. If they cut off two cities, those would be Cuiaba and Natal.


Also there is no sense say that Cuiabá and Natal will be cutt off from 2014 WC because they are the 2 smaller cities.
FIFA already said that it can be cutt off, but not because of the importance of the city, it´s because of failure of the cronograme!

Cuiabá and Manaus have advantage in the cronogrames


----------



## bhathiya9999

Brazil will done their best


----------



## Jim856796

"Nova" is the Portuguese term for "new". Pretty soon Brazil is going to have 3 dead stadiums: the original Fonte Nova, the original Verdao, and the original Vivaldao.


----------



## Alexpilsen

Ao que tudo indica, as pressões da FIFA estão fazendo APARENTAR que o Brasil está MUITO atrasado. Na verdade não está! 

Mas acho isso bom!


----------



## jamesinclair

Any recent pictures of Arena da Baixada?


----------



## TEBC

jamesinclair said:


> Any recent pictures of Arena da Baixada?


----------



## TEBC

video with the (none) updates

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...ADIOS+QUE+VAO+SEDIAR+OS+JOGOS+DA+COPA,00.html


----------



## jamesinclair

Thanks for the baixada pics. When is the next phase scheduled to start construction, after the next brasileirao?


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ Who'll give him the bad news? I'm kinda tired now...


----------



## TEBC

jamesinclair said:


> Thanks for the baixada pics. When is the next phase scheduled to start construction, after the next brasileirao?


They (The Atletico Club, owner of the stadium) wont build anything unless the state government give them money to finish it.


----------



## dutchmaster

The project of Salvador is very weak in ma opnion...at least they will built a new stadium.

But remember that WC is not only stadiums. Brazil needs to improve a lot specially in transportation and security. What cities like Salvador are doing? Do you guys know?


----------



## TEBC

dutchmaster said:


> The project of Salvador is very weak in ma opnion...at least they will built a new stadium.
> 
> But remember that WC is not only stadiums. Brazil needs to improve a lot specially in transportation and security. What cities like Salvador are doing? Do you guys know?


Salvador is bulding a metro but for almost 20 years now...


----------



## Bezzi

^^
look at the name of the machines. DESTROY.:lol: :banana:


----------



## Bezzi

The Estádio Independência in Belo Horizonte, home of the 1950 World Cup where the U.S. beat England in one of the biggest surprises of World Cup history, is being dismantled to make way for a new stadium that will serve as an alternative to local clubs while Mineirão is closed and will also serve as training venue in World Cup.

*The old stadium and currently works:*










*The new Independência:*


----------



## Bezzi

The renovation works on Mineirão Stadium:


----------



## igor_carlos

*From Cuiabá yesterday (Old Verdao stadium)*























































Source: http://www.copanopantanal.com.br/?p=fotosconstrucao


----------



## Bezzi

Double post.


----------



## Bezzi

Jim856796 said:


> "Nova" is the Portuguese term for "new". Pretty soon Brazil is going to have 3 dead stadiums: the original Fonte Nova, the original Verdao, and the original Vivaldao.


Five stadiums! Don't forget the Mané Garrincha and the Machadão stadiums.


----------



## Bezzi

The LOC is inspecting the 2014 host cities. Porto Alegre, São Paulo, Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro and Brasilia have already been visited.



















^^ Arena da Baixada in Curitiba during inspection.


----------



## Bezzi

^^
More updates on preparations for the World Cup 2014 in Brazil:

Brasília started today the dismantling of the old Mané Garrincha Stadium




















The works in cuiabá:





























Host cities status:

Public stadiums:

kay: Manaus:
Works started

kay: Cuiabá:
Works started

kay: Belo Horizonte: 
Works started

kay: Salvador:
Works started

kay: Brasília: 
Tender ongoing, demolition works started

kay: Fortaleza: 
Tender ongoing

kay: Recife: 
Tender ongoing

:down: Rio de Janeiro:
Tender expected for may 20, minor works started

hno: Natal:
Tender expected for may 30

Private stadiums:

kay: Curitiba: 
Minor works started

kay: Porto Alegre:
minor works started

kay: São Paulo:
minor works started, awaiting approval of new project

_* According to the host cities._


the launch of the official logo is expected for June 08, just before the start of World Cup 2010.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Bezzi said:


> Host cities status:
> 
> Public stadiums:
> 
> kay: Manaus:
> Works started
> 
> kay: Cuiabá:
> Works started
> 
> kay: Belo Horizonte:
> Works started
> 
> kay: Salvador:
> Works started
> 
> kay: Brasília:
> Tender ongoing, demolition works started
> 
> kay: Fortaleza:
> Tender ongoing
> 
> kay: Recife:
> Tender ongoing
> 
> :down: Rio de Janeiro:
> Tender expected for may 20, minor works started
> 
> hno: Natal:
> Tender expected for may 30
> 
> Private stadiums:
> 
> kay: Curitiba:
> Minor works started
> 
> kay: Porto Alegre:
> minor works started
> 
> kay: São Paulo:
> minor works started, awaiting approval of new project
> 
> _* According to the host cities._


Much thanks for the update. I guess a fire was lit under the folks in Brasilia that they at least are starting to tear down the old stadium.


----------



## Kampflamm

That roof in Brasilia is gonna lead to some interesting patterns on the pitch.


----------



## Bezzi

Bezzi said:


> kay: Recife:
> Tender ongoing


The tender in Recife is over. The city today announced that "Odebrecht" is the winner of the tender. The contract will be signed and the works will start soon.


----------



## Bezzi

Kampflamm said:


> That roof in Brasilia is gonna lead to some interesting patterns on the pitch.


They are considering a retractable roof for the stadium. The shadows in the field are unavoidable during the day, but the stadiums in Frankfurt and Gelsenkirchen that hosted the World Cup also had this problem.


----------



## Bezzi

Inspection visit in Manaus:


----------



## Bezzi

Manaus is applying his "green" concept in the demolition of their old stadium. All material such as chairs, railings and reflectors are being carefully removed and will be reused elsewhere. Even the concrete from the old stands will be freaked and reused.

















































































_Credit: Mario Oliveira_


----------



## TEBC

luancarpe said:


> Hello there, forumers!
> I decided to create this thread to show (and share) a little bit of the .kmz files I made.
> I think Google Earth is a magnificent tool, an interactive 3D map, that allow us to travel and get to know many places in different angles.
> 
> So I picked up the .kmz files (that opens only with Google Earth) that I made (wich I like the most, btw) to show the world a little bit of Brazil.
> 
> I hope you have fun!
> 
> PS: If you click on the icons, there will appear the render of project. Just click it to open.
> 
> So, let's go to the previews
> 
> *File: Copa do Mundo de 2014 (2014 FIFA World Cup)*
> 
> Host cities Brazil World Cup 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South-Southeast Region:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click both on the "area" or on the "icon" of the following images, because there are the renders.
> 
> Refice - Capibaribe Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manaus - Amazon Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Stadium - Brasília:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Fonte Nova Stadium - Salvador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mineirão Stadium - Belo Horizonte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verdão Stadium - Cuiabá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - Maracanã Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curitiba - Baixada Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porto Alegre - Beira-Rio Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download:
> Link 1 or Link 2 *
> 
> So, that was it. I'll keep uploading and renewing this thread everytime I have a new render or news for you. Morumbi Stadium (São Paulo) has no renders on it, because I'm waiting for the official ones.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it! Feel free to comment and participate on Brazilian SSC Foruns.
> Thank you! :cheers:
> 
> PS: I didn't create the thread in "Completed, Proposed or Under Construction" sections, because we have the 3 cases here. :nuts:


...


----------



## Bezzi

Inspection visit in Brasília:


----------



## Bezzi

Brasília (May 12):


----------



## Bezzi

Inspection visit in Cuiabá:























































^^
This is the model of BRT that is undergoing tests and was presented by Cuiabá. During the inspection, the transport project was presented. The reform of local airport will begin in January.


----------



## Bezzi

Bezzi said:


> kay: São Paulo:
> minor works started, awaiting approval of new project


The project of Morumbi stadium was approved yesterday by FIFA. The Sao Paulo FC will make a presentation of the project today. I will post any news here.


----------



## Bezzi

The city of Natal began preparing the land where the Arena das Dunas will be built. This monday the city will receive the members of the LOC for inspection.


----------



## DDec

Suerte!


----------



## ruifo

Sources:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57068433#post57068433
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=22
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=23

*Castelão Stadium of Fortaleza was approved by the local FIFA 2014 Committee during inspections today, 17/May/2010*










Nowadays with a maximum capacity of 60.326 seats, the project plans to expand it to 66.700 seats by the end of 2012. It will be the only city/stadium in northeastern Brazil running to hold a semifinal match in 2014.

***************************************
Pictures of today's Castelão Stadium of Fortaleza:




















***************************************
Project for 2012:




















***************************************
***************************************
***************************************

In parallel, another stadium of the city of Fortaleza, called PV (Presidente Vargas), is also being reshaped. Today with 18.500 seats, it is being expanded to 20.040 in FIFA standard. PV will be an ideal place for training for the teams hosted in the city in 2014.

Some images of its reconstruction, as of May/2010:






































************************************
PV reshaping project will lead to:


----------



## Bezzi

DDec said:


> Suerte!


Gracias!


----------



## skyperu34

Nice to see Brazil is working hard in their stadiums ! Good photos !


----------



## Bezzi

Inspection visit in Salvador:





























The old stadium that will be demolished:


----------



## Lord'paulistinha

very nice project.

name of the stadiuns for WC 2014:

Rio de Janeiro - maracanã stadium: the name is originary of a small river under the stadium, is a symbol of brazil and football.

São Paulo - morumbi stadium: the name is originary from the quarter were it was constructed.

Belo Horizonte - mineirão stadium: who was born in the state of Minas Gerais is called mineiro, miner in the literary translation for english, so mineiro - mineirão, a big miner :lol:

Salvador - fonte nova stadium: literary translation: new source.

Manaus: arena da amazonia: amazon arena, because the location of Manaus, in the amazon forest.

Porto Alegre: Beira Rio stadium: riverside stadium~ because the location, in the edge of the guaíba river.

Curitiba - arena da baixada: +-the slope arena, because is constructed in a slope quarter.

Cuiabá - verdão stadium: literary the big green stadium, perhaps because the nature is very valued in the city.

Brasilia, estadio nacional: national stadium.

natal - arena das dunas: dunes arena, because a tourist point in the state.

Recife - arena cidade da copa: world cup city stadium, will be constructed a stadium and a entire quarter.

Fortaleza - estadio castelão: The big castle stadium, in honor to Placido Castelo, an old governor of the state.


----------



## ruifo

Lord'paulistinha said:


> Salvador - fonte nova stadium: literary translation: new source.


fonte nova = "new fountain" is a better translation! it's because the lake next to the stadium ("Dique do Tororó"), and its fountains!


----------



## TEBC

Lord'paulistinha said:


> very nice project.
> 
> name of the stadiuns for WC 2014:
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - maracanã stadium: the name is originary of a small river under the stadium, is a symbol of brazil and football.
> 
> São Paulo - morumbi stadium: the name is originary from the quarter were it was constructed.
> 
> Belo Horizonte - mineirão stadium: who was born in the state of Minas Gerais is called mineiro, miner in the literary translation for english, so mineiro - mineirão, a big miner :lol:
> 
> Salvador - *fonte nova stadium: literary translation: new source.*
> 
> Manaus: arena da amazonia: amazon arena, because the location of Manaus, in the amazon forest.
> 
> Porto Alegre: Beira Rio stadium: riverside stadium~ because the location, in the edge of the guaíba river.
> 
> Curitiba - arena da baixada: +-the slope arena, because is constructed in a slope quarter.
> 
> Cuiabá - verdão stadium: literary the big green stadium, perhaps because the nature is very valued in the city.
> 
> Brasilia, estadio nacional: national stadium.
> 
> natal - arena das dunas: dunes arena, because a tourist point in the state.
> 
> Recife - arena cidade da copa: world cup city stadium, will be constructed a stadium and a entire quarter.
> 
> Fortaleza - estadio castelão: The big castle stadium, in honor to Placido Castelo, an old governor of the state.


Actually fonte in that case means fountain.


----------



## TEBC

Lord'paulistinha said:


> very nice project.
> 
> name of the stadiuns for WC 2014:
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - maracanã stadium: the name is originary of a small river under the stadium, is a symbol of brazil and football.
> 
> São Paulo - morumbi stadium: the name is originary from the quarter were it was constructed.
> 
> Belo Horizonte - mineirão stadium: who was born in the state of Minas Gerais is called mineiro, miner in the literary translation for english, so mineiro - mineirão, a big miner :lol:
> 
> Salvador - fonte nova stadium: literary translation: new source.
> 
> Manaus: arena da amazonia: amazon arena, because the location of Manaus, in the amazon forest.
> 
> Porto Alegre: Beira Rio stadium: riverside stadium~ because the location, in the edge of the guaíba river.
> 
> Curitiba - arena da baixada: +-the slope arena, because is constructed in a slope quarter.
> 
> Cuiabá - verdão stadium: literary the big green stadium, perhaps because the nature is very valued in the city.
> 
> Brasilia, estadio nacional: national stadium.
> 
> natal - arena das dunas: dunes arena, because a tourist point in the state.
> 
> Recife - arena cidade da copa: world cup city stadium, will be constructed a stadium and a entire quarter.
> 
> Fortaleza - estadio castelão: The big castle stadium, in honor to Placido Castelo, an old governor of the state.


Morumbi: A common folk etymology attributes its name to the mixed Portuguese and Tupi phrase morro obi, which would mean "blue hill", but this is disputed.

Maracana: in Tupi-Guarani means green bird


----------



## DennysAndrade

"Salvador - fonte nova stadium: literary translation: new source."

Hahahahhahahahahha... Babel Fish POWER!! 

"Fonte Nova" stands for *NEW FOUNTAIN*.

fonte sf origem source n 
fonte de água fountain n


----------



## Mr. Fitz

When will construction start does anyone know?


----------



## realmadridtickets

I think Brazil has to do a lot to host the football worldcup but the nation is football loving and i think they will make it  :cheers:


----------



## TEBC

Mr. Fitz said:


> When will construction start does anyone know?


July


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

New Logo FIFA world cup Brazil 2014?? After FIFA world Cup 2010~~Semi Final ??


----------



## SYG1968

^^ the 2014 logo will be univeil in July 8th at South Africa


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

SYG1968 said:


> ^^ the 2014 logo will be univeil in July 8th at South Africa


really?? thanks


----------



## HMMS

The World Cup in Brazil will be a total success!!!!!!

Only with sponsors, Brazil has closed for 2014, more than eight times what South Africa has now for 2010.

FIFA hopes to raise 100% more than achieved in the German Cup in 2006 and still has people who think that Brazil will have problems with organizing the 2014 World Cup, the works have already started, the investments are already assured at all levels, now is just run, wait and see, but now you are all invited!!


----------



## flavze

as much as i would have loved to visit south africa for the 2010 WC i simply couldn't afford it, have already started planning for a trip to brazil in 2014. I think Brazil will be an amazing WC.


----------



## ruifo

flavze said:


> I think Brazil will be an amazing WC.


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Bezzi

The final project of the Maracanã was approved by FIFA. The stadium is a candidate to host the final of world cup 2014.


----------



## canarywondergod

What other stadium could host the final? Surely with all the history of the Maracanã it has it in the bag!


----------



## ruifo

canarywondergod said:


> What other stadium could host the final? Surely with all the history of the Maracanã it has it in the bag!


There's no dispute for the final! Rio de Janeiro's Maracanã is the one, although not yet officially.

Disputes are for:
* The oppening match: São Paulo's Morumbi, Belo Horizonte's Mineirão and Brasília's National Stadium want it!
* The semifinals metches: São Paulo's Morumbi, Belo Horizonte's Mineirão, Brasília's National Stadium, Fortaleza's Castelão and Porto Alegre's Beira Rio want them!


----------



## HMMS

Maracanã will be great for the World Cup 2014!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Fitz

Is that stadium being built in Brazilia then?


----------



## The Game Is Up

Is it true that Corinthians is planning a stadium of their own? They've been boasting about that for a long time. Almost nobody believes them, anyway.


----------



## TEBC

The Game Is Up said:


> Is it true that Corinthians is planning a stadium of their own? They've been boasting about that for a long time. Almost nobody believes them, anyway.


Yes, but nothing related with the world cup.


----------



## Bezzi

New image of Morumbi (low res):


----------



## Bezzi

The Game Is Up said:


> Is it true that Corinthians is planning a stadium of their own? They've been boasting about that for a long time. Almost nobody believes them, anyway.


Palmeiras is also planning a stadium and is a more realistic "Plan B". The old stadium is already closed and the works will start soon. Corinthians stadium can be a "Plan C or D or E..." :lol:


----------



## stevensp

^^
looks quite good! i mean, nothing special... but a nice venue!


----------



## Bezzi

The official launch is scheduled for July 8 but the logo of the 2014 World Cup in Brazil is already registered by FIFA. The inspiration is the World Cup trophy. The logo must be printed in various colors, but the design is always maintained. The information was released today by the IG website.
The logo was registered by the Federation on March 29 this year at the OHMI. The institution is responsible for intellectual property protection of this segment in Europe. The French firm Richard A. Buchel is responsible for the process. They also worked with UEFA properties.










If it's not official, the design may change. The logo itself can not be true. I hope it's true because i liked it. It's not stuck in that square layout of FIFA. This gives more freedom to the logo. Aside from representing Brazil, the different colors of the hands represent the diversity of races and cultures present in Brazil.


----------



## Suburbanist

The Game Is Up said:


> I really, really want Brazil 2014 to happen. It would a pleasant change from the plastic horns to real tropical music playing at every match. I can't wait!
> 
> What about the status of the cities other than SP?


9/12 are with construction/tender going (all final designs have already been approved). 1/12 has been tendered but the construction consortium that lost lodged an appeal.

10/12 have finances settled (public money essentially)

So things are pretty much going fine.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Chimbanha said:


> But, don't worry, even the créu dance died away eventually :dunno:


I had to look that up. Nothing too different from what can be found in those trash rap videos. :nuts:

Anyway, happy to see most of the cities still progressing. So it's really one or two cities that are problems now. How much time do they have to get those sorted?


----------



## Bezzi

The only concern is the situation of private stadiums. The Morumbi has been excluded and Curitiba has not provided financial guarantees for the Arena da Baixada. That does not mean that these cities will be excluded. The construction of new public stadiums already was intended as a plan B. Porto Alegre is a special case because Grêmio is to build a modern arena that could host the games in case of problems with Beira Rio. The period these cities had to deliver the guarantees already ended and the LOC is analyzing the situation and may announce more stadium exclusions. There is still time for the elaboration of new projects, but as the bidding process in Brazil is slow, these cities have to hurry. Everything has to be resolved this year, and the construction works must begin until December / January for a comfortable schedule.

Updating the situation in host cities:

Public stadiums:

Manaus - Arena Amazônia (new):
Tender finished, Works started

Cuiabá - Arena Pantanal (new):
Tender finished, Works started

Salvador - Fonte Nova (new):
Tender finished, Works will start soon

Recife - Arena Pernambuco (new): 
Tender finished, Works will start soon

Belo Horizonte - Mineirão (renovation): 
Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started

Brasília - Estádio Nacional (new): 
Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started

Rio de Janeiro - Maracanã (renovation):
Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started

Natal - Arena das Dunas (new):
Tender for the second phase expected for next week, first phase works started

Fortaleza - Castelão (renovation): 
Tender ongoing

Private stadiums:

Porto Alegre - Beira Rio (renovation):
Minor works started, gave partial guarantees

Curitiba - Arena da Baixada (renovation): 
Minor works started, not yet delivered the guarantees

São Paulo - Morumbi (renovation):
Stadium excluded by LOC, new project to be proposed


----------



## Bezzi

Construction progress in Cuiaba...










...and Manaus










This is one of the alternative projects of Curitiba if the Arena da Baixada is not approved by the LOC:


----------



## SVN2007

I have heard that the Internacional can give up to build the roof for the Beira Rio. Someone here knows what is in fact going on ?


----------



## Mr.Underground

Bezzi said:


> The only concern is the situation of private stadiums. The Morumbi has been excluded and Curitiba has not provided financial guarantees for the Arena da Baixada. That does not mean that these cities will be excluded. The construction of new public stadiums already was intended as a plan B. Porto Alegre is a special case because Grêmio is to build a modern arena that could host the games in case of problems with Beira Rio. The period these cities had to deliver the guarantees already ended and the LOC is analyzing the situation and may announce more stadium exclusions. There is still time for the elaboration of new projects, but as the bidding process in Brazil is slow, these cities have to hurry. Everything has to be resolved this year, and the construction works must begin until December / January for a comfortable schedule.
> 
> Updating the situation in host cities:
> 
> Public stadiums:
> 
> Manaus - Arena Amazônia (new):
> Tender finished, Works started
> 
> Cuiabá - Arena Pantanal (new):
> Tender finished, Works started
> 
> Salvador - Fonte Nova (new):
> Tender finished, Works will start soon
> 
> Recife - Arena Pernambuco (new):
> Tender finished, Works will start soon
> 
> Belo Horizonte - Mineirão (renovation):
> Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started
> 
> Brasília - Estádio Nacional (new):
> Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - Maracanã (renovation):
> Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started
> 
> Natal - Arena das Dunas (new):
> Tender for the second phase expected for next week, first phase works started
> 
> Fortaleza - Castelão (renovation):
> Tender ongoing
> 
> Private stadiums:
> 
> Porto Alegre - Beira Rio (renovation):
> Minor works started, gave partial guarantees
> 
> Curitiba - Arena da Baixada (renovation):
> Minor works started, not yet delivered the guarantees
> 
> São Paulo - Morumbi (renovation):
> Stadium excluded by LOC, new project to be proposed


Hi Bezzi,
could you put one pic for every stadium?

I'd keep it to open a thread, dedicated to FIFA 2014 WC on italian forum.

I 've seen many of brazilian stadia for 2014 and are very very interesting.

Obrigado.


----------



## ruifo

double post


----------



## ruifo

Mr.Underground said:


> Hi Bezzi,
> could you put one pic for every stadium?
> 
> I'd keep it to open a thread, dedicated to FIFA 2014 WC on italian forum.
> 
> I 've seen many of brazilian stadia for 2014 and are very very interesting.
> 
> Obrigado.



Here you are:










*************************

*Maracanã / Rio de Janeiro, RJ / 76.000*

















*************************

Estádio Nacional / Brasília, DF / 71.500

















*************************

*Mineirão / Belo Horizonte, MG / 70.000*

















*************************

*Castelão / Fortaleza, CE / 66.700*

















*************************

*Beira Rio / Porto Alegre, RS / 62.000*

















*************************

*Fonte Nova / Salvador, BA / 55.000*

















*************************

*Arena Manaus / Manaus, AM / 50.000*

















*************************

*Cidade da Copa / Recife, PE / 46.160*

















*************************

*Arena das Dunas / Natal, RN / 45.000*

















*************************

*Verdão / Cuiabá, MT / 42.500*

















*************************

*Arena da Baixada / Curitiba, PR / 41.375*

















*************************

*São Paulo, SP / Undefined*

*************************


----------



## leomarques

^^
Some of those pics are from old/abandoned projects.
Take a look in this subforum in Brazilian Forum 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2130

In the first page of every thread there are some interesting pics of the projects.


----------



## Bezzi

Mr.Underground said:


> Hi Bezzi,
> could you put one pic for every stadium?
> 
> I'd keep it to open a thread, dedicated to FIFA 2014 WC on italian forum.
> 
> I 've seen many of brazilian stadia for 2014 and are very very interesting.
> 
> Obrigado.


These pictures are actual and are similar in size. There is uncertainty over São Paulo, Curitiba and Porto Alegre, so I put the pictures of projects that can be selected by LOC. Remember that only one stadium per city is allowed.

*Belo Horizonte*

Mineirão (renovation): 
Capacity: 69.540




















*Brasília*

Estádio Nacional (new): 
Capacity: 71.000





























*Cuiabá*

Arena Pantanal (new):
Capacity: 42.000




















*Curitiba*

Arena da Baixada (renovation): 
Capacity: 41.375



















Arena Paratiba (new): 
Capacity: 45.000










Couto Pereira (renovation): 
Capacity: 45.000











*Fortaleza*

Castelão (renovation): 
Capacity: 66.000




















*Manaus*

Arena Amazônia (new):
Capacity: 47.930





























*Natal*

Arena das Dunas (new):
Capacity: 45.000





























*Porto Alegre*

Beira Rio (renovation):
Capacity: 60.000



















Arena Grêmio (new):
Capacity: 55.000




















*Recife*

Arena Pernambuco (new): 
Capacity: 46.000




















*Rio de Janeiro*

Maracanã (renovation):
Capacity: 80.000




















*São Paulo*

Morumbi (renovation):
Capacity: 68.000



















Arena Palestra (renovation):
Capacity: 45.000










Corinthians Stadium (new):
Capacity: 65.000











*Salvador*

Fonte Nova (new):
Capacity: 55.000




















You can also use the images in page 51. Some names of new stadiums is not defined yet. Good Luck in your new thread kay:


----------



## Mr.Underground

^^ Fantastic job Bezzi.

You told me that will be choosen a stadium for city only, but a city like Curitiba will have 3 stadia Arena da Baixada, Arena Paratiba and COuto Pereira or will be realized only one of the three projects?

Manaus and Brasilia one are very interesting and particular, Beira Rio is very similar to Port Elizabeth stadium.

Btw do you image a final Brazil against Argentina in Maracanà in which Argentina wins for 2:0? :lol:


----------



## Bezzi

Curitiba (like all other cities) will have only one stadium. The Couto Pereira and Arena Paratiba are alternative projects if the city does not provide any financial guarantees from the Arena da Baixada.

And yes, I can imagine a final against Argentina, but will be 3 x 0 for us  A final with Brazil x France or Brazil x Uruguai will be great too.


----------



## ruifo

Mr.Underground said:


> Btw do you image a final Brazil against Argentina in Maracanà in which Argentina wins for 2:0? :lol:


Brazil and Argentina is my current bet for the final match in Jo'burg now in the 2010 World Cup! :banana:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Rio de Janeiro

Maracanã (renovation):
will not have Capacity: 80.000 it will be 92,000


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ you're wrong man!! it's gonna be 80,000.. actually during the world cup they'll reduce to 76.000 or something..


----------



## Mr.Underground

ruifo said:


> Brazil and Argentina is my current bet for the final match in Jo'burg now in the 2010 World Cup! :banana:


No comment about my football team. hno:


----------



## Mr.Underground

Bezzi said:


> Curitiba (like all other cities) will have only one stadium. The Couto Pereira and Arena Paratiba are alternative projects if the city does not provide any financial guarantees from the Arena da Baixada.


Portro Alegre too? Or in Porto Alegre could be the possibility to realize all 2 stadia.

Bezzi, buy a new photocamera and be ready to make pics over pics about Rio 2016 and its venues.

About me could be the possibility to visit one of most impressive city in the world.


----------



## Bezzi

Mr.Underground said:


> No comment about my football team. hno:


The draw with New Zealand was very bad but Italy always improves at the end of the competition. If they qualify, of course.



Mr.Underground said:


> Portro Alegre too? Or in Porto Alegre could be the possibility to realize all 2 stadia.
> 
> Bezzi, buy a new photocamera and be ready to make pics over pics about Rio 2016 and its venues.
> 
> About me could be the possibility to visit one of most impressive city in the world.


No, only one per city. Porto Alegre Stadium is Beira Rio, but there is no certainty that Internacional (the club owner of the stadium) will obtain financial guarantees for the stadium reform. If not, the stadium that the club Grêmio is building will replace Beira Rio.

I already have a nice camera. I do not usually go to the Barra (where the main olympic cluster will be built), but I can bring photos of the reform of Maracana. The stadium is closed and no more games there, but I often visit the University of Rio de Janeiro. The balcony of one of the buildings has a great panoramic view of the stadium. Tomorrow i will go there and post some photos here.


----------



## hermes72

Bezzi said:


> The official launch is scheduled for July 8 but the logo of the 2014 World Cup in Brazil is already registered by FIFA. The inspiration is the World Cup trophy. The logo must be printed in various colors, but the design is always maintained. The information was released today by the IG website.
> The logo was registered by the Federation on March 29 this year at the OHMI. The institution is responsible for intellectual property protection of this segment in Europe. The French firm Richard A. Buchel is responsible for the process. They also worked with UEFA properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not official, the design may change. The logo itself can not be true. I hope it's true because i liked it. It's not stuck in that square layout of FIFA. This gives more freedom to the logo. Aside from representing Brazil, the different colors of the hands represent the diversity of races and cultures present in Brazil.


love the new logo!!! simple and diferent ......


----------



## Bezzi

The Game Is Up said:


> I really, really want Brazil 2014 to happen. It would a pleasant change from the plastic horns to real tropical music playing at every match. I can't wait!
> 
> What about the status of the cities other than SP?





Chimbanha said:


> To be honest vuvuzelas are becoming increasingly popular with the WC. I've already bought mine and most of my friends did too.
> 
> But, don't worry, even the créu dance died away eventually :dunno:


We always had vuvuzela here, but we call it "corneta." The difference here is that fans play the vuvuzela to confuse the opponent in a foul or a corner kick. That is, we play to disturb the opponent, not to support our team. To support, we usually sing. I'm sure the atmosphere in the stadiums in 2014 will be more vibrant.


----------



## Bezzi

Mr.Underground said:


> About me could be the possibility to visit one of most impressive city in the world.


If you think about visiting Rio de Janeiro to attend a game at Maracana, I recommend the Hotel Windsor Guanabara, on Avenida Presidente Vargas. It has a good variety of prices. Moreover, it is only 4 km from the stadium. Just walk a few meters down the avenue and take the subway to Maracana station.

I took some pictures during my stay:

Entrance:









Room view:









Balcony:



























^^
It is a pity that the statue of Christ the Redeemer had been hidden by clouds in this last picture.


----------



## Bezzi

Image of the model of Cuiabá stadium:










^^
We can see the "green" present in surrounding and inside the stadium.


----------



## corredor06

Thanxs for the updates amazing stadiums


----------



## Melb_aviator

Bezzi said:


> If you think about visiting Rio de Janeiro to attend a game at Maracana, I recommend the Hotel Windsor Guanabara, on Avenida Presidente Vargas. It has a good variety of prices. Moreover, it is only 4 km from the stadium. Just walk a few meters down the avenue and take the subway to Maracana station.
> 
> I took some pictures during my stay:
> 
> Entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> It is a pity that the statue of Christ the Redeemer had been hidden by clouds in this last picture.


Good pix man. Certainly is a very well positioned hotel, with great views. Rio is definately a city I want to visit.


----------



## goral_kamil

I'm waiting fot this World Cup in Brasil with samba and without Vuvuzela  Wery nice stadiums will be built :cheers:


----------



## Bezzi

Melb_aviator said:


> Good pix man. Certainly is a very well positioned hotel, with great views. Rio is definately a city I want to visit.


This hotel is located near the Maracana, but if you want to stay closer to the tourist attractions, the area of Copacabana has many accommodation options, including the famous Copacabana Palace Hotel.


----------



## Bezzi

Some news:

The Governor of Pernambuco State signed the contract with the company Oderbretch to build the World Cup Stadium. The works will start next month.

FIFA decided to advance to the qualifying draw from December 2011 to July 2011. The host city of the draw has not been chosen yet.

The old stadium Fonte Nova began to be demolished yesterday. In the place will be built the new stadium, that will have the same name.


----------



## Bezzi

As I promised to Mr Underground, here are some photos of Maracana today. He is already closed but the works of the surroundings and the internal demolition has not begun yet.

View of the walkway from the subway station:









View of the Avenue:









View from the University:









The University where I took the photo:


















^^
Confused? :nuts:


----------



## Mr.Underground

Bezzi said:


> I already have a nice camera. I do not usually go to the Barra (where the main olympic cluster will be built), but I can bring photos of the reform of Maracana. The stadium is closed and no more games there, but I often visit the University of Rio de Janeiro. The balcony of one of the buildings has a great panoramic view of the stadium. Tomorrow i will go there and post some photos here.


Very kind. I was joking about you pics of Rio 2016. 

Don't you go to Barra often? You will start to go since now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I saw Rio's bid book and is a fantastic project and you and who live in Rio have to make many pics in particular for who, like me, is interesting in the work of progress.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Bezzi said:


> Confused? :nuts:


Obrigado Bezzi, nice pics. Do you take these pics on the opposite side than the sport complex (Maracanazinho)? I don't see it.


----------



## Bezzi

Yes. The Maracanazinho is on the other side and is not visible from the university.

Images of the demolition of the Fonte Nova:


----------



## Chimbanha

Finally! ^^


----------



## The Game Is Up

It won't be missed, being that it was poorly maintained.

What would you do differently from South Africa?


----------



## JulianaSama

Hey guys.
In Brazil we don't have Vuvuzelas_ [thank GOD] _
in brazil first league most of the clubs have songs to support the team and disturb the rival... example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p9mqrTZM4M

I hope in 2014 everybody sing the same songs to support brazil 
and not tha old "eu sou brasileiro com muito orgulho..."

Grêmio Arena updated: http://www.arena.gremio.net/

---
*Não botei video do Grêmio pra provocar colorados nem nada..
sugiro que botem alguns legais de seus times.. *


----------



## Bezzi

JulianaSama said:


> *Não botei video do Grêmio pra provocar colorados nem nada..
> sugiro que botem alguns legais de seus times.. *


Por favor, não estraguem este thread. O assunto aqui é copa do mundo 2014.

Do not turn this thread into a "club war" like in the portuguese thread.


----------



## JulianaSama

Bezzi said:


> Por favor, não estraguem este thread. O assunto aqui é copa do mundo 2014.
> 
> Do not turn this thread into a "club war" like in the portuguese thread.



foi exatamente isso q eu disse !
tinham perguntado se aqui tinha vuvuzela, eu disse q nao e disse q aqui tem coisa melhor. e falei pra outros botarem pra mostrarem.. e falei q n tenho nada contra colorados. simples.


----------



## Bezzi

OK Juliana, mas se cada um ficar colocando video da sua torcida vai acabar dando discussão. É melhor procurarmos um vídeo da Seleção.


----------



## fortcali

Bezzi, I really exited to go to brasil 2014, I think that brasilian world cup will be the best cup, mosly for the people, I realy wan to know Brasil and more in a world cup.


----------



## JulianaSama

Bezzi said:


> OK Juliana, mas se cada um ficar colocando video da sua torcida vai acabar dando discussão. É melhor procurarmos um vídeo da Seleção.


ok :/
eu nao quis passar essa ideia mas tdbm :B


----------



## Kobo

Bezzi said:


> The only concern is the situation of private stadiums. The Morumbi has been excluded and Curitiba has not provided financial guarantees for the Arena da Baixada. That does not mean that these cities will be excluded. The construction of new public stadiums already was intended as a plan B. Porto Alegre is a special case because Grêmio is to build a modern arena that could host the games in case of problems with Beira Rio. The period these cities had to deliver the guarantees already ended and the LOC is analyzing the situation and may announce more stadium exclusions. There is still time for the elaboration of new projects, but as the bidding process in Brazil is slow, these cities have to hurry. Everything has to be resolved this year, and the construction works must begin until December / January for a comfortable schedule.
> 
> Updating the situation in host cities:
> 
> Public stadiums:
> 
> Manaus - Arena Amazônia (new):
> Tender finished, Works started
> 
> Cuiabá - Arena Pantanal (new):
> Tender finished, Works started
> 
> Salvador - Fonte Nova (new):
> Tender finished, Works will start soon
> 
> Recife - Arena Pernambuco (new):
> Tender finished, Works will start soon
> 
> Belo Horizonte - Mineirão (renovation):
> Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started
> 
> Brasília - Estádio Nacional (new):
> Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - Maracanã (renovation):
> Tender for the second phase ongoing, first phase works started
> 
> Natal - Arena das Dunas (new):
> Tender for the second phase expected for next week, first phase works started
> 
> Fortaleza - Castelão (renovation):
> Tender ongoing
> 
> Private stadiums:
> 
> Porto Alegre - Beira Rio (renovation):
> Minor works started, gave partial guarantees
> 
> Curitiba - Arena da Baixada (renovation):
> Minor works started, not yet delivered the guarantees
> 
> * São Paulo - Morumbi (renovation):
> Stadium excluded by LOC, new project to be proposed*





So I read on wikipedia that the Sao Paulo Estádio do Morumbi stadium had been rejected as a venue and couldn't believe it as its Brazil's largest city. Is it likely they will be able to get the finances in place to renovate this stadium, or build a new one within the city?

On another note. With the attendances of many matches at South Africa 2010 being much lower than the various stadiums capacities. Do people think that Brazil 2014 might have similar low attendances?


----------



## rafamlopes

Kobo said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> So I read on wikipedia that the Sao Paulo Estádio do Morumbi stadium had been rejected as a venue and couldn't believe it as its Brazil's largest city. Is it likely they will be able to get the finances in place to renovate this stadium, or build a new one within the city?
> 
> On another note. With the attendances of many matches at South Africa 2010 being much lower than the various stadiums capacities. Do people think that Brazil 2014 might have similar low attendances?


Brazil and soccer are 'similar' words. The brazilian people is waiting for this WC for years and it´s gonna take place in such different places that I don´t think it´s possible. Other than that, europeans and latin tourists will come here in a a much larger number than what we see now em S.A. As we all know, our country has got many issues to fix until 2010, but there´s no doubt we´re better prepared to host the WC.


----------



## Bezzi

Kobo said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> So I read on wikipedia that the Sao Paulo Estádio do Morumbi stadium had been rejected as a venue and couldn't believe it as its Brazil's largest city. Is it likely they will be able to get the finances in place to renovate this stadium, or build a new one within the city?
> 
> On another note. With the attendances of many matches at South Africa 2010 being much lower than the various stadiums capacities. Do people think that Brazil 2014 might have similar low attendances?


Probably a new stadium will be built. This is one of the projects proposed to replace the Morumbi:










About the attendances, I'm sure we'll have filled stadiums. It will be very difficult to get tickets. We wait so long for this world cup. But, we will have larger stadiums. South Africa has three big stadiums: Durban, Cape Town and Soccer City. Here will be six stadiums with capacity above 60000 (Brasilia, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre and Fortaleza).


----------



## Jim856796

Sao Paulo should have proposed a stadium that is just as large as the Maracana Stadium for the World Cup.


----------



## Kobo

rafamlopes said:


> Brazil and soccer are 'similar' words. The brazilian people is waiting for this WC for years and it´s gonna take place in such different places that I don´t think it´s possible. Other than that, europeans and latin tourists will come here in a a much larger number than what we see now em S.A. As we all know, our country has got many issues to fix until 2010, but there´s no doubt we´re better prepared to host the WC.


My concern is that I see similarities between both South Africa 2010 and Brazil 2014 world cups. Both are in developing countries where the local population could be priced out of getting tickets to the matches. And both are long distances away from the European fan market. Don't get me wrong, I am very happy that Brazil will be hosting, I just hope that they allow a fairer ticketing policy to the local population so that the stadiums will be full.



Bezzi said:


> Probably a new stadium will be built. This is one of the projects proposed to replace the Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the attendances, I'm sure we'll have filled stadiums. It will be very difficult to get tickets. We wait so long for this world cup. But, we will have larger stadiums. South Africa has three big stadiums: Durban, Cape Town and Soccer City. Here will be six stadiums with capacity above 60000 (Brasilia, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre and Fortaleza).


Whats the capacity on this proposed stadium?

Yes its great that Brazil shall offer such large stadiums, will they be bigger than Germany's in 2006? But as I said above, I hope that Fifa don't put the ticket prices up so much that the local population can't afford them, or just sell them online so those without internet can't access them.


----------



## Alex Roney

Kobo said:


> My concern is that I see similarities between both South Africa 2010 and Brazil 2014 world cups. Both are in developing countries where the local population could be priced out of getting tickets to the matches. And both are long distances away from the European fan market. Don't get me wrong, I am very happy that Brazil will be hosting, I just hope that they allow a fairer ticketing policy to the local population so that the stadiums will be full.


I hope that doesn't happen either, the World Cup should be enjoyed by all segments of the local population. But even if that were the case that prices were too high, the comparison with South Africa doesn't hold, in South Africa the elites (more specifically the white elite) isn't that into soccer, they much prefer cricket or rugby. In Brazil, all strata of society are extremely passionate about the sport, so demand isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## Kobo

Alex Roney said:


> I hope that doesn't happen either, the World Cup should be enjoyed by all segments of the local population. But even if that were the case that prices were too high, the comparison with South Africa doesn't hold, in South Africa the elites (more specifically the white elite) isn't that into soccer, they much prefer cricket or rugby. In Brazil, all strata of society are extremely passionate about the sport, so demand isn't that much of an issue.


Yes a very good point about what sport the different classes of South Africa's population prefer. I am sure the demand will be high in Brazil as it is shown as such a football mad country. I felt that South Africa waited too late to sell the tickets in super markets and not just online, and I hope Brazil has taken note of that.


----------



## josemi

hello brazilians

brazil have stupid vuvuzelas or anything to kill the atmosphere in stadiums like in south africa ( the worst wc of the history) ?


----------



## Bezzi

Kobo said:


> Whats the capacity on this proposed stadium?


I think it is between 70 and 80 thousand, but this project is only a concept. We have to wait for the end of the 2010 World Cup for FIFA clarify the situation in São Paulo.



Kobo said:


> Yes its great that Brazil shall offer such large stadiums, will they be bigger than Germany's in 2006?


Germany 2006

Berlin.............. 74000
Dortmund........ 67000
Munich............ 66000
Stuttgart......... 54000
Gelsenkirchen... 54000
Hamburgo........ 51000
Frankfurt......... 48000
Koln................ 46000
Leipzig............ 44000
Hannover......... 44000
Nurnberg......... 42000
Kaiserslautern... 41000

Brazil 2014

Rio de Janeiro... 80000
Brasília............ 71000
Belo Horizonte.. 70000
São Paulo........ 70000 (one of the proposals)
Fortaleza......... 66000
Porto Alegre..... 60000
Salvador.......... 55000
Manaus........... 46000
Recife............. 46000
Natal.............. 45000
Cuiabá............ 42000
Curitiba........... 41000



josemi said:


> hello brazilians
> 
> brazil have stupid vuvuzelas or anything to kill the atmosphere in stadiums like in south africa ( the worst wc of the history) ?


All over the world have those stupid plastic horns. But as Juliana previously posted, the crowd here (not only in Brazil but the South American in general) usually sing to support their team. In addition, FIFA does not usually make mistakes twice. I'm sure any kind of musical instrument will be prohibited during the 2014 world cup.


----------



## afonso_bh

Brazil 2014's atmosphere will be great. Can't wait to see our south american's friends coming up and cheering with us.


----------



## AndreÇB

josemi said:


> hello brazilians
> 
> brazil have stupid vuvuzelas or anything to kill the atmosphere in stadiums like in south africa ( the worst wc of the history) ?



usually football fans here only take drums and their voice to the stadium... everybody singing songs...

there's no "wind instrument" (port: instrumento de sopro) tradition like vuvuzela... plastic horns do exist in Brazil, but you don´t see them in football...


----------



## ruifo

josemi said:


> hello brazilians
> 
> brazil have stupid vuvuzelas or anything to kill the atmosphere in stadiums like in south africa ( the worst wc of the history) ?


I hope so, because SA 2010 Cup is so far the best world cup in the history (true feeling, no irony)!! Brazil supports South Africa!!  :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

South Africa will be your plan B! haha just kidding.


----------



## dean93

I'll able to visit Brasil without paying visa fee but air ticket is freaking expensive. I wanna touch it in real place not TV.


----------



## Bezzi

The works in Belo Horizonte










Manaus



















and Salvador


----------



## The Game Is Up

That's good news. The geral level at the Belo Horizonte stadium needed to go.


----------



## Bezzi

An interesting comparison made by LRenato in Portuguese thread


----------



## Qatar Son 333

is it me or are there trees growing in the stands of one stadium picture posted above !! =O


----------



## kerouac1848

> I hope that doesn't happen either, the World Cup should be enjoyed by all segments of the local population. But even if that were the case that prices were too high, the comparison with South Africa doesn't hold, in South Africa the elites (more specifically the white elite) isn't that into soccer, they much prefer cricket or rugby. In Brazil, all strata of society are extremely passionate about the sport, so demand isn't that much of an issue.


That is definitely one positive factor, although I would add a few more.

First, Europe (and NA) is geographically closer to Brazil and there exist more entry points/gateways as well as a fast growing package holiday industry which offers charter flights, especially from Northern Europe. Lisbon, Madrid and Barcelona are between 7-8 hours away from Natal, Recife and Fortaleza. Natal has good connections to Holland in both charter and schedule flights, whilst Fortaleza is similar with regards to Italy. The big issue is the cost of transcontinental flights, which I believe is largely due to the Brazilian government restricting the number of flights that can be made.

Secondly, Brazil is likely to receive far more supporters from its neighbours than SA due to the lack of travel restrictions (better connections, less political hassle, etc) and wealthier nations in SA generally

Finally, SA was dead unlucky to hold the WC during the current economic situation. Whilst there is the risk of Europe and North America following Japan in experiencing a 'lost decade' the general environment should, at the very least, have improved from now, with some confidence restored. This will hopefully translated in more fans being able to afford to make the trip.


----------



## Bezzi

Qatar Son 333 said:


> is it me or are there trees growing in the stands of one stadium picture posted above !! =O


You're right. This stadium has been closed since November 2007. As Brazil had already been elected to host the world cup in 2014, they decided that this stadium would be demolished. So, it would not make sense to invest in the maintenance of this stadium.


----------



## Jim856796

Yeah, those trees, unmowed grass (on the playing area), and other vegetation would have to be removed during the demolition process. Can't mix concrete with wood and/or grass/leaves.


----------



## Trelawny

After the 2010 World cup I will be moving my ass in this thread. So make room for the great Trelawny/Reggae Boyz Ja.


----------



## Bezzi

Welcome. I hope Jamaica qualify for 2014.


----------



## Trelawny

Bezzi said:


> Welcome. I hope Jamaica qualify for 2014.


Thanks, butI actually hope we dont qualify. I wanna see the best teams in the world cup not just some mickey mouse teams that is thankful not to get raped.

I will be cheering for South Americans teams since my gf is Brazilian and I was up in NorthEstern São Luís for 6 months. And Caribbeans and South Americans are tight. :colgate:


----------



## The Game Is Up

The old Salvador stadium sure was basic, huh? Just some concrete and mortar. The stadia being rebuilt will be light years compared to those being demolished now.

What are the things the Brazilian organizers are finding about the South African stadia that they want to look into?


----------



## Bezzi

*Journey to Brazil 2014 begins*

From the second it starts until its final dramatic moments, each FIFA World Cup™ takes on its own specific identity, a unique image that is projected around the world.

This evening at the Sandton Convention Centre in Johannesburg, the Official Emblem for the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ was unveiled in the presence of Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, President of the Brazil 2014 Organising Committee and FIFA Executive Committee member Ricardo Teixeira, FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter as well as former Seleção players Cafu, Carlos Alberto Torres, Romario and 1994 FIFA World Cup™ winning coach Carlos Alberto Parreira.

Prior to the emblem unveiling, 500 guests, including international media, were treated to a small taste of what they can expect from the first FIFA World Cup™ in Brazil since 1950. Brazilian music groups Barbatuques and Bossa Cuca Nova and Grammy award-winning singer Vanessa da Mata appeared on stage in an hour-long show hosted by the Brazilian celebrity couple Fernanda Lima and Rodrigo Hilbert.

FIFA and the Brazil LOC invited 25 Brazilian-based agencies to submit designs for the Official Emblem of the 2014 tournament and the task of picking the winner was awarded to a high-profile seven-strong judging panel. The panel was made up of one of the most influential figures in Brazilian architecture Oscar Niemeyer, designer Hans Donner, supermodel Gisele Bundchen, author Paulo Coelho, singer Ivete Sangalo as well as Ricardo Teixeira and FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke.

The winning design was “Inspiration”, created by Brazilian agency Africa. The design stems from an iconic photograph of three victorious hands together raising the world’s most famous trophy. As well as depicting the humanitarian notion of hands interlinking, the portrayal of the hands is also symbolic of the yellow and green of Brazil warmly welcoming the world to their country.

The next major milestone on the road to the 2014 FIFA World Cup™ will be the preliminary draw to be conducted in Brazil in July 2011.
























http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/brazil2014/media/newsid=1270440.html#journey+brazil+2014+begins


----------



## PapaiNoel

The inferior seats of Fonte Nova is 100% demolished.


----------



## Trelawny

That logo looks like a 5 year old made it. Fails to South Africa's, common Brazil where is the blue?


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

It's not that bad, but it still could be better in my opinion..

Last WC's logos:



gustavo.sces said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## Bezzi

^^
Compared with others, is one of the best.


----------



## zaDic

Bezzi said:


> ^^
> Compared with others, is one of the best.


What?? hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## MikeVonJ

*I'm still digesting it, soon or later I may accept it*


----------



## rafamlopes

Bezzi said:


> ^^
> Compared with others, is one of the best.


I agree. It´s not the best logo ever, but compared to those ones, it is the best.


----------



## T74

i like it


----------



## Melb_aviator

I think it looks great. 

It is a lot better than Sth Africas one, which had way too much going on to be a good logo. The 2002 one was the best of them all though. Very clever and was used in the next 2 WC's in some form. It is great that the FIFA box has gone. It made the logos look squashed and was not the best look.


----------



## Lord David

It's good that Brazil has decided to make a logo that doesn't follow FIFA's recent logo template.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Logo is just great, simple and elegant.


----------



## Bezzi




----------



## The Game Is Up

Well, now it's handed off to you guys! Let's hope that the football is an improvement over S. Africa, although it wasn't too bad of a competition, save the final.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

welcome to Brazil 2014 and I Love Brazil.... Go....


----------



## Cauê

Bezzi said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Aka

Kampflamm said:


> Jesus Christ...Google is your friend.
> 
> http://www.nandos.com/


I'm so sorry that we don't have a fake fast food Portuguese cuisine restaurant in... Portugal.

But if you want a real restaurant with a similar name, you can always go to Figueira da Foz and eat at Fernando's!

Jesus Christ...


P.S.: Oh! And by the way! I was right! It's a restaurant owned by a Fernando.


----------



## Aka

Trelawny said:


> It probably says attention of construction demolition . Portuguese is hard to learn. I was in Brazil for 6 months and still couldn't understand shiznit.


Demolition area.
Risk of fall.
Material projection.

:|


----------



## Bezzi

Archbishop said:


> Actually it's a facepalm.


No, it's the World Cup.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Bezzi said:


> No, it's the World Cup.


that true...!!


----------



## Archbishop

Bezzi said:


> No, it's the World Cup.


I still see a facepalm.


----------



## gradski

I see God's hand.


----------



## Chimbanha

Trelawny said:


> It probably says attention of construction demolition . Portuguese is hard to learn. I was in Brazil for 6 months and still couldn't understand shiznit.


You are not Brazilian?


----------



## Trelawny

Chimbanha said:


> You are not Brazilian?


Nope, my gf is. I was in Sao Luis for awhile so i put that as my location. I always have a brazilian avatar during the world cup because thats who I have always supported. If I were brazilian I would be swearing at your ass in Portuguese. :bash: or to english people.


----------



## Bezzi

A taste of our host cities:



netinhogga said:


>


----------



## pinguinito

gradski said:


> I see God's hand.


Oh Jesus Christ, i loved this image, joy, graceful, pleasure, poetry and glory forever.
"a little with the head of Maradona and a little with the hand of God"


----------



## haggiesm

^^ that has absolutley nothing to do with glory or the name of god.


----------



## SharksBoy

Trelawny said:


> Tell them south africans to keep away with the vuvuzuelas. :lol::bash:


lol if Brazil ban Vuvuzela then i'll left it here home lol. But i wonder what Brazil's instrument to add atomsphere in world cup?

eg

South Africa 2010 - Vuvuzela
Germany 2006 - (I dont know not sure)
Korea/Japan 2002 - Clap Sticks/Balloon clapper


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
There´s no tradition of wind instruments like vuvuzela in brazilian stadiums, it's mostly about drums and singing, very similar to carnival parade drums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_B2tCoLC9Y&feature=related
Local fans game in São Paulo, in the stadium before the match.

You can find many videos of brazilian fans searching for "torcida" (or "bateria torcida" for the drums)... But it depends a lot on the region, Brazil is quite big to be homogenous.


----------



## AndreÇB

'Tamborim' is one of the most impressive instruments in brazilian music. It's one of the main instruments in samba percussion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEFtOex4L5Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_PwMr9wHhc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68irHLWgrNw


----------



## SharksBoy

^^ Thank so much for info. Sound fun to use. I wonder there will be not other complaint of noise on TV like SA did vuvuzela in 2010 world cup?


----------



## AndreÇB

i dont see any type of musical order in a vuvuzela... it lacks of rythm and harmony, its just random noise, and that bothers people.


----------



## pinguinito

haggiesm said:


> ^^ that has absolutley nothing to do with glory or the name of god.


Respect the Hand of God.

Please, it's a thread about wordcup 2014, we´ll apreciate if you use private message for posts off topic.

We hope count on your compression. Thanks


----------



## LP

Bezzi said:


> A taste of our host cities:


Amazing video, Is it recent?


----------



## rsol2000

*No Vuvuzelas!*

*Maracanã Stadium*

Flamengo 





Fluminense





Botafogo






Vasco da Gama




(my favorite team )


----------



## AndreÇB

^^:banana:
Great compilation from Rio football...


----------



## Trelawny

Is the sao pualo stadium even good enough to host a final? It is no Soccer City or Allianz. Rio, Manuas or Salvador should get it.


----------



## Bezzi

They are candidates for the opening. The final will probably be in Rio


----------



## Bezzi

I did a sketch of how the Corinthians stadium can be after the expansion:


----------



## pathfinder_2010

not stadium related but I saw a bunch of brazilians over the weekend in chicago.. they were wearing red brazilian club jerseys with the logo Banrisul branded on the shirt.. I tried to get a closer look on the club logo and I believe I saw a big 'S' and maybe a 'F' 
Which club is that ? I am curious. It is not Sao Paulo...


----------



## DanKai

I'm a Corinthians' fan










But I believe you refer to other great club who has just won Libertadores called Internacional de Porto Alegre.

About the Corinthians stadium, I believe it will be remodelled but the general idea is pretty much it:






And the host city São Paulo will be the opener of the cup because it has such a hotel chain and airports that the arrivel MUST happen in that city, logistics matters, pretty much it, the biggest most powerful and most influential capital gets to open the World Cup 2014 in Brazil.


----------



## pathfinder_2010

^^ yes thanks. it is Sport Club Internacional from Porto Alegre


----------



## TEBC




----------



## DanKai

Why you post this enormous thing on the FIFA World Cup 2014 thread?

He knew which club I meant dude, come on.


----------



## pathfinder_2010

ahhh.. TEBC long time no see


----------



## DanKai

pathfinder_2010 said:


> ahhh.. TEBC long time no see


DOn't know how you missed him...










:banana:

PEANUT BUTTER JELLEEEEEEEE
UUUUH YEEEE

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY WITH A BASEBALL BAT






SUCK IT BAMBIES


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Nice stadia, terrible local...Itaquera! C'mon.


----------



## DanKai

Well in South Africa they built Soccer City near Soweto, FIFA believes creating a sporting (shopping mall, restaurants, stores, etc) center as Soccer City and 2014 Opening Arena Corinthians benefits these neighborhoods, can help the economy and the surrounding areas, Arena Corinthians has a needing comunity near its terrain too, its called Ocupação Boa Esperança (Ocuppation Good Hope), which is in extreme need, as many other places in the neighboorhood. There was no "Nelson Mandela" born there *yet, maybe exactly because of your attitude.*


----------



## Mo Rush

Soccer City was in Soweto because thats where the existing stadium was and already the heart of football in South Africa.

If FIFA had a choice they would not choose sites like Wembley or Soccer City.
see Cape Town


----------



## igor_carlos

There is no official name!!! At the moment we can say Sao Paulo Stadium, for sure it wont be Corinthians Arena or vice versa, because the team doenst have money enough to built the stadium...
Anyway I hope it will go ahead without so many questions how it was before.


----------



## RafaelFIEL

Sao Paulo Stadium ???
WTF ???
Aqui é Corinthians, nunca colocarão esse nome!!! :lol:


----------



## DanKai

The OFFICIAL PROJECT NAME is:

ARENA CORINTHIANS


----------



## TEBC

pathfinder_2010 said:


> ahhh.. TEBC long time no see


Yeah mate, hope you enjoyed SA and looking forward to Brazil 2014!!


----------



## The Game Is Up

At this point, the organizing committee don't have much options (nor choices, to put it honestly). Maybe it's because the Corinthians president played such a deft game that wasted their very precious time but it seems a political maneuver was used to take the Sao Paulo venue from Morumbi.

On the other hand, replacing one old stadium with much need of upgrading with one (possibly two) new grounds in the same city may not be such a bad idea, depending on how it's executed.


----------



## DanKai

Yes, an anti-elitist choice.


----------



## Cobucci

DanKai said:


> The OFFICIAL PROJECT NAME is:
> 
> ARENA CORINTHIANS


I think it's prohibited to have any mention of club's name or sponsors in a WC stadium, nevertheless it can be renamed after 2014 Fifa WC.


----------



## RogerioAndrade

-SJC- said:


> Emirates in talks to buy the naming rights of the Corinthians Itaquera Stadium.
> Let's wait and see..


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RogerioAndrade

lfdomingos said:


> Showing the 70 000 seats



Both CBF and SP committee do not have a single notice of this. Check out the news. Not even an official project has been presented.

As I said, we must wait and see. Until the final Fifa´s announcement, all that we have is just speculation. The president of CBF has arguing lately that paulistas are taking too long to present a project


----------



## Bezzi

Salvador:




























Manaus:


----------



## Danielle Bandeira

RogerioAndrade said:


> I live in Itaquera, my friend, and I can´t agree with your statement.
> 
> On one side, yes, the construction of the stadium will help the district. On the other, it doesn´t have any kind of infrastructure to host international tourists.
> The red line that serves it subway station, as well the coral line of light rail are tottally saturated, highly overcrowded during several hours of the day. The place doesn´t count with hotels or good hospitals and it´s quite far from most interest points of the city, as well as quite far from the neighbourhoods that can provide every kind of services for the World Cup.
> To make things worse, there´s only one main avenue that connects the place to the city downtown, The East Radial, that is overloaded just like the subway and rail lines. So access by any means is quite difficult and unconfortable.
> As for the distance from the Airport, it´s not a couple of minutes, it´s a ride of about 55-65 minutes from Itaquera do the international airport - this if you do not get stuck on those famous Sao Paulo traffic. Almost the same time spent to do the ride from the airport to downtown.
> 
> As an Itaquera habitant, I feel glad to know that, for the first time, the Corinthians FC stadium may be a reality, what is great for the region. But the region is not adequate to host games WC games.
> 
> The Pacaembu project was ideal for Sao Paulo, it´s a shame that it´s not going to be a reality.
> 
> And this project in Itaquera still has a lot of challenges to face before coming true..... the most probable scenario is... we´re not getting the opening game (this honour will go to Brasilia or Belo Horizonte) and we´re getting some first stage minor games at this Corinthians Stadium.


What coincidence, Rogerio, I also live in Itaquera.

I think you don't know that Red and Coral lines are receiving investments from the state government (Expansão São Paulo).

Red line will receive a total of 10 new trains (four of them are in operation). Moreover, all the old trains will be modernized by 2014, and the headway of 101 seconds, which is already one of the world's smallest, will be reduced to 82 seconds.

Coral line will receive nine new trains. Its old trains will be reformed. The headway will be reduced to 180 seconds.

In addition, Metrô reported that its stations will also be reformed.

The overcrowding of the lines will certainly decrease, and their demands will be better distributed mainly because of the completion of line 4 (yellow) and line 2 (green), beyond the monorail.

In 2014: infrastructure in front of stadium...
Pólo Institutional de Itaquera with Fatec, Etec, Senai, bus station, food court...
















Over distances...
If your reference is the center of town, then Itaquera is far away and Morumbi too.
Fortunately the concept of distance is very concerning. The subway / railway transport solves this problem.

According to the mayor, Gilberto Kassab, Radial Leste will be expanded and have a direct connection with Jacu-Pêssego avenue; and Jacu-Pêssego will have direct connection to Rodoanel.

What you said about the distance from the airport to the stadium is wrong. It takes around 20 or 30 minutes at most. Maybe you're confusing the time taken from your home to the airport with the time taken from the stadium to the airport.

The necessary investments will be make. These include: urbanization, hotels, restaurants etc, all close to the stadium. Then consider that Itaquera in four years will be different than it's today.

Related news:
http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/aplicaco....asp?id=65650546F5&categoria=6561F2&idioma=PO
http://noticias.r7.com/sao-paulo/no...-radial-leste-para-copa-de-2014-20100830.html
http://www.bemparana.com.br/index.p...rante-infraestrutura-para-estadio-em-itaquera


----------



## RogerioAndrade

Danielle Bandeira said:


> What coincidence, Rogerio, I also live in Itaquera. I think you don't know that Red and Coral lines are receiving investments from the state government (Expansão São Paulo).


You seem too optimistic for an Itaquera resident

The simple substituion of the old trains for new trains wont help, it´s just a matter of logic. They will continue to be overcrowded. The old trains work very well with a 60sec gap (red line) and 300sec gap (coral line). Lower gaps are not operationally possible or the line would be intransitable. Even so the lines only afford the commuters of one station. On the second station - Artur Alvim - people must wait 3 or 4 trains to have a chance to get in. And there´s still 10 stations full of people ahead before getting into downtown, where 97 % of them get off..... so these "new investiments" are more aesthetic than pratical.
It they want to avoid the overcrowding, they must provide a complete second line for the East Zone. And you know it will not happen. With no options of acess besides this, the overcrownding won´t end.



Danielle Bandeira said:


> In 2014: infrastructure in front of stadium...
> Pólo Institutional de Itaquera with Fatec, Etec, Senai, bus station, food court...


Promises from the elections season, my friend. You know that it won´t happen in mid therms. Maybe in 10 or 15 years it can be a reality, but not until 2014. These are just concept drawings to call voter´s attention - there´s no real project. And probably that will never be, since there are gas ducts in that area and nothing can be built over them.



Danielle Bandeira said:


> According to the mayor, Gilberto Kassab, Radial Leste will be expanded and have a direct connection with Jacu-Pêssego avenue; and Jacu-Pêssego will have direct connection to Rodoanel.


This connection already exists. The East Rodoanel is a project that won´t be finished until 2018 and it won´t have an impact in Radial Leste traffic, since it´s meant to be used by trucks / buses that come from the seaside to the countryside. These do not use Radial Leste today (they use the Salim Farah Maluf instead) and the avenue will continue to be overcrowded with city buses and cars that come from downtown/south zone/west zone.



Danielle Bandeira said:


> What you said about the distance from the airport to the stadium is wrong. It takes around 20 or 30 minutes at most.



I did this several times by taxi using the shortest way (about 15,5 Km), from the Itaquera Subway during weekdays and it´s not possible to go from Itaquera to the international airport in less than 40 minutes, simple because there´s no direct connection between places. You must travel through 5 avenues full of traffic lights and 2 roads to get there. The average is 40-50 minutes in normal conditions and 50-60 minutes in peak hours, because you have to deal with the traffic. If there´s rain you can put about 25-30% more time.



Danielle Bandeira said:


> The necessary investments will be make. These include: urbanization, hotels, restaurants etc, all close to the stadium. Then consider that Itaquera in four years will be different than it's today.


They won´t (investiments). It won´t (Itaquera). Nobody will built an hotel or restaurant that will only be used during 15-20 days there. There´s no business/financial center or touristic attractions in the region. It´s a residential area far from the business districts of the city and it will continue to be like that. It may change someday, but with the actual configuration of our city that won´t happen in 20-30 years or so. Take the example of the Soccer City, Engenhao and Bird´s Nest stadiums. Are there any hotels or restaurants around them ?


I see you´re very, very optimistic, Danielle...don´t get me wrong. I sincerely hopes that this Corinthians Stadium will become a reality. I love my city and the place where I live and I will defend any kind of development that may make our lives as residents better. 

Watching the WC in a Stadium only 5 min away from home would be wonderful. But Brazil is not Wonderland, we must live the reality of our country and the reality of our city. You know that everything I stated above is true and taking the World Cup to Itaquera will be only confortable if the city mayor declare holyday when it stage WC games. In a ordinary, commom day-by-day condition of our chaotic city, it´s not wise to stage games there and we will be highly embarrassed by general public opinion. Our best and most pratical option to avoid that would be a refurbished Pacaembu stadium.

The Corinthians stadium has not been a reality since when it was first announced....in 1986 !!!!! And nobody is certain that this time it will be, considering the challenges it still has to face. It will only be a reality when we see the first walls being built. Until there, all we have is another chapter of this 24-year long soap opera.

Let´s wait and see.....


----------



## DanKai

Big boring text made by Bidu up in there, surely more trains won't help the overcrowding (we saw this in the red line when they launched the new subway trains last year), the only thing that would happen would be longer delay time from station to station.

The plan is building more rails on the red line, thus duplicating the capacity of trains in the line. Bidu, you have no creativity do you? Why do you live in Itaquera anyway if you have NO HOPE of improvement, not even a World Cup Opening will solve its problems, then the only way out seems to be nuking this cursed overcrowded forsaken neighborhood right up in the air.


----------



## RogerioAndrade

DanKai said:


> The plan is building more rails on the red line, thus duplicating the capacity of trains in the line.
> Bidu, you have no creativity do you? Why do you live in Itaquera anyway if you have NO HOPE of improvement,



Tsc Tsc.:nuts:
There´s no room (and plans) for new rail lines in the region, you know that.

And it´s not a matter of creativity or lack of hope, dear little friend. 
It´s just a matter of FACING REALITY. And reality is something that most Brazilians are always trying to run away from.

Not me. 

Am I boring because I´m showing you guys the truth? 
Sorry, I won´t pretend that everything is marvelous and colorful as people do, because it isn´t.


----------



## Bezzi

Belo Horizonte:


----------



## Trelawny

Bezzi I thought Belo Horizonte was good to go. What do they need to do?

Slavador is ready to build now!!


----------



## Bezzi

They will remade the entire lower sector. The seats will be closer to the field and the capacity will be increased. A new roof will cover 100% of the seats and other adaptations to turn the old stadium to the current FIFA standards.


----------



## Bezzi

*FIFA officials visit Brazil to discuss 2014 World Cup preparations*

By The Associated Press (CP) 

SAO PAULO — FIFA officials are concluding a week in Brazil to discuss preparations for the 2014 World Cup.

FIFA secretary general Jerome Valcke has met with local organizers and government officials to get updates on the country's arrangements ahead of soccer's biggest showcase.

On the final day of his visit Friday, Valcke is also expected to visit several areas of Rio de Janeiro to choose a venue for the World Cup draw and find a location for the tournament's media centre.

There was no official word on whether Valcke reviewed Sao Paulo's latest stadium proposal. Corinthians has announced it will build a new arena for the tournament but the project has not been officially unveiled to FIFA. It is the only host city without a venue.


----------



## Karabuy

Rio de Janeiro's Mayor Eduardo Paes Said "Slaps on Sao Paulo citizens... It's humiliating for them (Sao Paulo Citizen) I showed this wonderful view showing such a big deal for Fifa. and what São Paulo will take??" Paes laughing alot asked to Jérôme Valcke and Ricardo Teixeira both were laughing too and seemed to enjoy it ... 









here u can watch the video 






Fifa sucks !!! they are a bunch of cheaters


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
Mayor Paes acting like a kid... There's no need of rivalry among cities...


----------



## RogerioAndrade

AndreÇB said:


> ^^
> Mayor Paes acting like a kid... There's no need of rivalry among cities...


hehehe.. in the end, FIFA DID NOT ACCEPT to use the venue for the draw of lots.....


----------



## Bezzi

Not accept ONE of the proposals.


----------



## Bezzi

Project of the footbridge that will integrate the complex of Maracana with the Quinta da Boa Vista Park. This project will be delivered in 2016, but some parts will be inaugurated for the world cup 2014


----------



## Karabuy

AndreÇB said:


> ^^
> Mayor Paes acting like a kid... There's no need of rivalry among cities...


Hope Alberto Goldman São Paulo's governor remove São Paulo state away from this world cup...Jérôme Valcke attitudes seems to be suspected...

i knew Brazilian world cup would be a disaster

one more time Jérôme Valcke laughing on our face...


Karabuy said:


>


----------



## The Game Is Up

Here's what I don't understand: Why do these individuals insist that SP host the opening match when: 1) Neither party is willing to fork over $$$ to get a stadium up to the required capacity; 2) Other cities are willing to offer projects that can host the match?

It's like they're playing a game of chicken. They want to know if one party would budge or do they expect that the club team spend more than what they can afford just for the privilege?


----------



## AndreÇB

Bezzi said:


> Project of the footbridge that will integrate the complex of Maracana with the Quinta da Boa Vista Park. This project will be delivered in 2016, but some parts will be inaugurated for the world cup 2014


^^

Great pic of Maracanã Stadium + Park + National Museum!


----------



## AndreÇB

The Game Is Up said:


> It's like they're playing a game of chicken. They want to know if one party would budge or do they expect that the club team spend more than what they can afford just for the privilege?


Speaking as a São Paulo State citizen:

São Paulo's Mayor and Governor are standing on their speech that no public money (from city and state budget) will be apllied in the stadium itself. The Federal government is trying a new approach, with Corinthians (the only club in SP without a stadium) and some big constructing companies.

Really, there's no need of a new public stadium for football in SP... The city Pacaembu Stadium (used by Corinthians nowadays) is a 35 K seater that fits the local demand... *As a citizen, I believe the local sports budget must be invested in infrastructure and venues for other sports, not football. Football clubs have to be profitable and build their own stadiums.*

It would not be a problem for me if the opening match happens in Salvador or Belo Horizonte...


----------



## Cauê

^^
Yes!

More:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahoo_noticias/sets/72157624999910022/with/5010106942/


----------



## Bezzi

I think these was not posted yet:


----------



## crazyalex

76,000 hno:


----------



## Melb_aviator

They better get moving. There seems like a lot of changes to make and construct.


----------



## AcesHigh

crazyalex said:


> 76,000 hno:


I may be wrong, but while the largest stadium in Brazil, in capacity, wont be THAT big compared to other World Cups, it seems the total crowd capacity will be quite big, wont it? Considering the crowd capacity of ALL stadiums...


----------



## AcesHigh

football stadium chairs over a metallic pole?? Ridiculous... even worse is the fact they will spend 750 million in this reform and wont even have chairs with retractrable seats!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

actually they will have retractable seats, i've seen many videos where the municipal sports' lady says that FIFA wants and Maracanã will have that.. I think they still will add a couple of things to this renders like the chairs, the big screens, surrounding areas and etc.. BTW i'm realy happy about the proposed project.. it's a great one, just like maracana and rio deserve.. :cheers:


----------



## RogerioAndrade

Great pictures. Thanks a lot for posting them.


----------



## Cauê

AcesHigh said:


> I may be wrong, but while the largest stadium in Brazil, in capacity, wont be THAT big compared to other World Cups, it seems the total crowd capacity will be quite big, wont it? Considering the crowd capacity of ALL stadiums...


Olympiastadion, Berlin (2006 WC Final Match) - *74,000*
Maracana Stadium, Rio (2014 WC Final Match) - *76,000*

Probable total capacity of the new Maracana: 82,000 (for 2016 Olympics)


----------



## ruifo

http://portalexame.abril.com.br/eco...jetos-estadios-copa-2014-598133.html?v=0#show
Below translated from Portuguese into English by _GoogleTranslate_

******************************
******************************

_Economy / News_

*Meet the 12 projects for the 2014 World Cup*
_TCU projects evaluated and ranked the risks economic arenas that offer_

_Eduardo Tavares, de EXAME.com - 21/Sep/2010 | 12:15_


_*TCU report divides the 12 arenas in risk groups*_

São Paulo - In the race to get everything ready before the World Cup 2014, no point is more critical than ensuring a network of stages compatible with the event. Since late 2009 the headquarters Brazilian hurried to present their projects arena, gain the approval of FIFA and start work.

The Court of Audit (TCU) has prepared a report which examines the status of each project and assesses its economic risks. In the opinion of the technicians, the 12 seats are classified into three groups according to the criterion of the stadium.

In the first, which comprises São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte and Porto Alegre, the risk is practically nonexistent. These cities have a tradition in football, with big teams in the major categories, which is synonymous with crowds in stadiums. Thus, the revenue from the games is enough to cover the investments to be made in the reforms of the arenas.

A second group has moderate economic risks. Therein Curitiba, Salvador, Recife and Fortaleza. Despite having smaller clubs, these cities over the years keep a good average for the paying public in the games (from nine to 15 thousand visitors per game). Ticket prices, ranging from 9:19 reais, also generates an income able to cope with the costs of the works and maintenance of new stadiums.

In the third group, the situation is more delicate. TCU's opinion notes that in Manaus, Natal, Brasilia and Cuiaba, the real risk of being built white elephants is great. Besides having little tradition in football, these four seats the relationship between the paying public and ticket prices suggests that expenditure on maintenance of the stadiums will be higher than the revenue of the games.

****************************
_World Cup 2014 should start at the stadium of Corinthians_

São Paulo, SP









São Paulo - After months of a major imbroglio involving the Morumbi stadium and FIFA, the city of São Paulo finally secured in August, its right to host the opening World Cup 2014. According to news of the newspaper O Estado de S. Paul, the Corinthians stadium in Itaquera should host the ceremony.

The work of construction, played by Odebrecht, will be held in two stages. In the first, will be built the main part of the arena with 45,000 seats. At this stage, Odebrecht will invest 300 million reais. In contrast, the construction company will get revenue from selling the name of the stadium.

The second period will be for expansion. With an investment of 200 million dollars will be used to expand the arena, rising to 70 000 places by 2014 - capacity needed to host the opening of the World Cup. Corinthians expects its completion in early 2013 that the stadium is already used in the Confederations Cup.


****************************
_World champion will be known at the Maracana_

Rio de Janeiro, RJ









São Paulo - Nothing more fair to make the final of the 2014 World Cup in the stadium which is one of the greatest symbols of Brazilian football. In the last game of the tournament, all eyes are turned to the journalist Mario Filho stadium, Maracana.

To receive an event of such proportions, the stadium will undergo a makeover. Some adaptations are planned, but the most significant change should be to build a new roof. It should also be constructed a building for parking. The works should cost around 460 million reais.

According to the opinion of the TCU, the Maracana is one of four seats in which there is no risk of return. This means that a high probability that the revenue generated by the stadium covers spending on maintenance. The Rio has a great tradition in football and the three major stages of the city receiving games with the public paying between 17 and 24 thousand people. Ticket prices vary between 13 and 22 reais.


****************************
_Mineirão project is on schedule for 2014_

Belo Horizonte, MG









São Paulo - Another stage bidding to host the most important games of the World Cup is the Mineirao in Belo Horizonte. Usually the stage for major clubs like matches the Cruzeiro and Atletico Mineiro, the arena has a total capacity of 75 700 people. The Mineirao is currently undergoing a renovation in three phases, which should last until December 2012.

According to evaluation of the TCU, the stadium is one of the few within the timeline established by FIFA. Along with the stadium in Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre and Rio de Janeiro, Mineirão part of the group of arenas in which projects are virtually no financial risk. The reform of the stadium, which is owned by the State Government, will cost the public coffers 50 million dollars.

The audience varies by departure Mineirão 17-24 thousand people. Tickets are charged at a value between 13 and 22 reais, which guarantees the return on investment.


****************************
_Meet the project to the stage of Inter de Porto Alegre_

Porto Alegre, RS









São Paulo - Beira Rio stadium in Porto Alegre's Internacional, should be the scene of some of the most important games of the World Cup 2014. Privately owned, the arena is currently under construction, which will cost about 150 million reais.

Opinion by TCU concludes that there is no risk of return related to Beira Rio Like in Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre also has a tradition in football, with great teams and good average crowd ever (over 17 thousand people). Thus, the use of the arena justifies the investment.


****************************
_Fonte Nova Stadium will be reborn from the ashes to the World Cup_

Salvador, BA









São Paulo - Like their stadium had not been able to receive the World Cup games, the decision of the organizing committee of Salvador was starting from scratch. Fonte Nova Stadium, one of the big three of Bahia, was imploded on August 29 and will be rebuilt. The work will be accomplished through a public-private partnership with a consortium of construction companies Odebrecht and OAS. The contractors will receive a total of 675 million reais for the work, according to a study of TCU.

However, there are caveats about the work. Considering the paying public of games that happen at Fonte Nova (between 9000 and 15,000 paying) and the value of tickets (between 9 and 19 dollars), there are moderate risks that the investment is not paid by revenue from the stadium.

Given this possibility, it is expected that the arena is available to host other events beyond sports. The expectation is that the stadium collects three million of dollars annually to the grant of rights.


****************************
_Atlético Paranaense will invest U.S. $ 113 million in stadium_

Curitiba, PR









Sao Paulo - Curitiba is one of three seats in stadiums to private property. The Arena da Baixada belongs to Club Atletico Paranaense. To carry out reforms in the stadium, the club will use funding from the BNDES about 25 million reais. Other 113 million will be invested by the very athletic.

The Arena da Baixada is part of the TCU ranks as the offering moderate risk on the financial return. The other three stages of this group are the Fonte Nova, Bahia, the Castellan, Ceará, and Arena Recife, Pernambuco.

In the case of Atletico Paranaense, to supplement the revenue from the games, is expected to happen fundraising through grants rights to companies or brands that use the name of the arena. However, according to the TCU, a survey commissioned by the city government of Curitiba shows the level of interest in these rights granted does not meet the investment needs.


****************************
_Recife will have arena that springs from the ground_

Recife, PE









São Paulo - Arena Recife is the only stadium which will flee to the conventional format, observed in most stages of World Cup matches in South Africa No portions of verticality accentuated the feeling will be conveyed to the observer that the arena "springs from floor, "according to the architect, Daniel Fernandes.

The work will cost 450 million dollars, and investment will be made via públic0-private partnership lasting eight years. The principal amount must come from private enterprise. The share of public administration should be left to the land, owned by the government of Pernambuco.

Among the aspects of construction that will be evaluated by FIFA, the most worrisome are those related to the environment. Examples are the studies of impacts on traffic and neighborhood. TCU considered moderate financial risk of the work. Recife has three arenas: Ilha do Retiro (Sport), Alvarez (Santa Cruz) and Afflicted (Nautical).


****************************
_Castelão competes to host the most important games_

Fortaleza, CE









São Paulo - Castelão, the traditional stadium in the city of Fortaleza, will undergo a makeover and should provide in 2014, 67 000 seats to fans. This size places it among the likely stages of the most important games of the tournament.

The works in the stadium will cost 351.5 million reais to be invested by a private-partnership públic0 lasting eight years. Representatives of the BNDES, through which it will finance, said the project Castelão is "good."

According to TCU's report, the Castelão is part of the arenas with moderate financial risk. The study classified this way beyond the stadium in Fortaleza, the arenas in Curitiba, Recife and Salvador.


****************************
_Stadium in Manaus is in the risk group_

Manaus, AM









São Paulo - According to the report by TCU, there are four designs for arenas in which the financial risk is high. That is, the chances are great to build white elephants that will be expendable after the World Cup 2014. The first case is that of Manaus.

The capital project includes construction of Amazonas Amazonas Arena in place of the recently demolished Vivaldão the Vivaldão. This multi-purpose arena, designed to have 47 500 seats, will cost 500 million dollars.

The question here is how to make sustainable use of the arena after the World Cup. The state of Amazonas has no tradition in football teams and has little expression outside of the main categories of the sport in Brazil. Moreover, the average public is paying two thousand per game, with tickets from 4:13 reais.


****************************
_Arena at Natal can become white elephant_

Natal, RN









São Paulo - Arena Dunas, as will be called the stadium built in Natal for the 2014 World Cup, had his project developed along the lines of a public-private partnership. The investment is 300 million reais.

According to report by TCU, the arena is part of the "risk group" among all stages. Natal, like Manaus, has no expression on football today, increasing the probability of the arena become a white elephant.

The public paying per game ranges from 800 to four thousand people, and ticket prices range from four to 13 reais. To ensure the financial sustainability of the work after the World Cup, administrators will have to think of other ways of using the stadium, like concerts and other events.


****************************
_Arena in Cuiabá has removable seats to reduce costs_

Cuiabá, MT









São Paulo - In Cuiabá, the Verdão stadium will be demolished and rebuilt. For the World Cup, the arena will have 42,500 seats. But 15,000 of them, located behind the goals will be removable. This solution has been designed to reduce maintenance costs of the stadium in an attempt to minimize risks on the financial return.

The works will cost 342 million dollars, of which excluded the cost of equipment such as chairs and electronic scoreboards. The latter incorporate the project spent an extra 27 million dollars.

It is estimated that the works of Verdão be completed in December 2012. The stadium is part of the risk group, along with three other arenas. TCU assesses that because of Cuiabá has no tradition in football and have a smaller audience in the history of games, the probability of an adequate financial return to make sustainable work is small.


****************************
_Brasilia has one of the most ambitious projects of stadiums_

Brasília, DF









São Paulo - Brazil's capital used precisely this argument to contest the seat post of the opening World Cup 2014. So far, nothing worked. Still, to try to attract major games, one of Brasilia showed conceptual designs of the stadium "more ambitious", according to a study of TCU, which provides 70 000 places.

Investments in reforming the Mane Garrincha stadium was estimated at about 600 million reais. An opinion of the Court of Federal District showed evidence of overpricing in the calculations and the bidding process came to be interrupted.

For clubs have little expression in Brazilian football and a mean of paying for small game, Brasilia also enters the group of cities with stadiums that have high financial risks.


----------



## Cauê

^^
The picture of the new Maracana is outdated... 

I see a flying saucer in the new Maracana Stadium 

Will be one of the world's most beautiful stadiums...


----------



## AcesHigh

terrible translation above... 

just the other day I found a website that provided near perfect portuguese-english translations. I will try to find it to you guys. Really, it was miles ahead of any other online translation I ever found.


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> terrible translation above...
> 
> just the other day I found a website that provided near perfect portuguese-english translations. I will try to find it to you guys. Really, it was miles ahead of any other online translation I ever found.


Please share the link!
Obrigado!


----------



## Enzo

AcesHigh said:


> football stadium chairs over a metallic pole?? Ridiculous... even worse is the fact they will spend 750 million in this reform and wont even have chairs with retractrable seats!


I didn't like those chairs at all!


----------



## AcesHigh

http://tradukka.com/

it uses the same API from GoogleTranslate, but its real time and can autodetect input language.

since its real time, it translates BETTER than GoogleTranslate... as long as you type the stuff. Copy and Paste results in about the same translation as Google Translate.


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> http://tradukka.com/
> 
> it uses the same API from GoogleTranslate, but its real time and can autodetect input language.
> 
> since its real time, it translates BETTER than GoogleTranslate... as long as you type the stuff. Copy and Paste results in about the same translation as Google Translate.


Obrigado!


----------



## Chimbanha

Maracanã will be, deservedly, the best stadium in Brazil. This new project reflects the modernity required to host a WC final while keeping history alive. It will enter the tiny club of great stadiums that were gracefully rejuvenated, along with the Moscow Olympic Stadium (Luzkhini?) and the Berlin and Rome Olympic stadiums. Too bad we lost the Old Wembley, but I guess its flaws couldn't be fixed.

Mineirão and the Recife and Brasilia projects are jaw-dropping. I really like Cuiabá, Natal and Manaus too. I think that, if everything goes as planned, stadium-wise, we'll be the best World Cup ever until Qatar, Russia or China gets hosting rights.


----------



## Trelawny

Wonderful for Rio. The stadium is better than Cape Town stadium. And Rio is a more beautiful city too!! :banana:


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM - September 21, 2010
RIO DE JANEIRO*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/​


----------



## Capital78

The photos of new Maracana are absolutely fantastic!!! Amazing stadium!


----------



## Capital78

As I wrote the renders are absolutely fantastic. Pure beauty! The only thing I don't like is the fact that the stadium is getting smaller and smaller. By every new plan the capacity of Maracana is smaller.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

^^ capital, i think 76k is a good number of seats. we must think that is not ever Maracanã reach public limits, in fact, it is very rare to happen.Personally i think that surrounding area need improvements. The stadium looks great but the planned area looks very poor.


----------



## Mo Rush

Trelawny said:


> Wonderful for Rio. The stadium is better than Cape Town stadium. And Rio is a more beautiful city too!! :banana:


Transparent.


----------



## AcesHigh

Trelawny said:


> Wonderful for Rio. The stadium is better than Cape Town stadium. And Rio is a more beautiful city too!! :banana:


this is the type of useless comment that only serves to provoke people from Cape Town/S.Africa.

on the other hand, I dont think its enough to award a brig...


----------



## lucasluzmg

At issue arenas, the World Cup in Brazil will be expectable. I hope two things: That the arenas follow a pattern at the Maracana and structural improvements that we have in our host cities.


----------



## Mo Rush

AcesHigh said:


> this is the type of useless comment that only serves to provoke people from Cape Town/S.Africa.
> 
> on the other hand, I dont think its enough to award a brig...


The stadium is more iconic. Its Maracana, it has history. Rio is possibly much more beautiful than Cape Town.

But

Its the intention of the comment, and the timing, just after he already received an infraction.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Trelawny said:


> Wonderful for Rio. The stadium is better than Cape Town stadium. And Rio is a more beautiful city too!! :banana:


let's avoid this kind of comparison here guys! and i'm sure cape town must be an awesome city just as rio! :cheers:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Rio and Cape Town have unique landscapes, right?
And since they are *unique* it can't be compared! :master:


----------



## Bezzi

Belo Horizonte:


----------



## Bezzi

Pacaembu project, the Plan B of São Paulo:


----------



## Bezzi

*Updating the situation in host cities:

Manaus - Arena Amazônia (new):
Works started

Cuiabá - Arena Pantanal (new):
Works started

Salvador - Fonte Nova (new):
Works started

Belo Horizonte - Mineirão (renovation): 
works started

Brasília - Estádio Nacional (new): 
works started

Rio de Janeiro - Maracanã (renovation):
Works started

Porto Alegre - Beira Rio (renovation):
Minor works started

Recife - Arena Pernambuco (new): 
Minor works started

Fortaleza - Castelão (renovation): 
Tender finished, works will start in October 2010

Natal - Arena das Dunas (new):
Tender ongoing, works will start in December 2010

Curitiba - Arena da Baixada (renovation): 
Works will start in January 2011

São Paulo - Arena Corinthians (new):
project not yet approved by FIFA, works will start in January 2011*


----------



## TEBC

Why SP should host the OM

http://www.prefeitura.sp.gov.br/cid...es_internacionais/midias/VideoSP-SMRI_NET.wmv


----------



## Trelawny

I like plan B for Sao paulo. Has the Emirates stadium curves.


----------



## Karabuy

Trelawny said:


> I like plan B for Sao paulo. Has the Emirates stadium curves.


São Paulo is boycotting the WC ... :lol:


----------



## Trelawny

Karabuy said:


> São Paulo is boycotting the WC ... :lol:


why? hno:


----------



## Karabuy

Trelawny said:


> why? hno:


1° São Paulo is a opposed State against federal government in Brazil....
most of the São Paulo state citizen don't approve communists ideology used by Lula's party PT Partido dos Trabalhadores (Workers Party)
2° On this October 3rd will happen the elections for President, governor and senator and seems that the opposition party PSDB wich is a social democratic party will win, not Lula party ... 
3° PT always fancying to win this state elections for governor and for that they use dirty strategies as complicating SP to host the word cup games and then blame the current state governor of inefficiency and inability...
4° Federal government passed this 8 years without invest in SP they didn't one single investment on Metro ,Roads , Hospital , Schools ,etc etc .....

So because of it and other things else we might waiting election time end...
if nothing change i am sure SP will boycott this WC and Fifa will have to send the WC to other country else ... probably Spain


----------



## Trelawny

So what if Sao Paulo boycotts the world cup. Just give Rio more world cup matches and maybe another host stadium. Screw Southern Brazil let them separate, let them join with a boring country like Uruguay. :lol:

And if they did move the world cup the USA would get it. Not 25% unemployment Spain.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ don't believe on that man!!
this party issues between SP and the federal Government have been happening for a while, and probably it will keep the same way after october 3rd, so it's not something new or that people are not expecting to happen.. what happen is, the Federal government do not put as much money or effort in SP projects as they put in Rio's, for example, which is allied of PT (Lula's party). 
So, in other words, that doesn't mean sp is out or whatever Karabuy is saying about boycotting. São Paulo is the strongest/richest state in brazil, with the most important clubs, companies, politics and etc.. so, it's true there's no WC in brazil with out SP.. but they have power and time to turn reality any project, and if something goes wrong, they can always use the smaller stadium card and make a smaller participation in the WC.
so, do not start this delirious plan about the WC going to spain, usa or mars..


----------



## TEBC

Karabuy said:


> 1° São Paulo is a opposed State against federal government in Brazil....
> most of the São Paulo state citizen don't approve communists ideology used by Lula's party PT Partido dos Trabalhadores (Workers Party)
> 2° On this October 3rd will happen the elections for President, governor and senator and seems that the opposition party PSDB wich is a social democratic party will win, not Lula party ...
> 3° PT always fancying to win this state elections for governor and for that they use dirty strategies as complicating SP to host the word cup games and then blame the current state governor of inefficiency and inability...
> 4° Federal government passed this 8 years without invest in SP they didn't one single investment on Metro ,Roads , Hospital , Schools ,etc etc .....
> 
> S*o because of it and other things else we might waiting election time end...
> if nothing change i am sure SP will boycott this WC and Fifa will have to send the WC to other country else ... probably Spain*


This is just BS, of course SP is stuck because of political issues, but there´s no way the WC will leave Brazil.

That doesnt mean that I think Brazil is ready to host it, but I know for sure that in 2014 the WC will be in Brazil.


----------



## Karabuy

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ don't believe on that man!!
> this party issues between SP and the federal Government have been happening for a while, and probably it will keep the same way after october 3rd, so it's not something new or that people are not expecting to happen.. what happen is, the Federal government do not put as much money or effort in SP projects as they put in Rio's, for example, which is allied of PT (Lula's party).
> So, in other words, that doesn't mean sp is out or whatever Karabuy is saying about boycotting. São Paulo is the strongest/richest state in brazil, with the most important clubs, companies, politics and etc.. so, it's true there's no WC in brazil with out SP.. but they have power and time to turn reality any project, and if something goes wrong, they can always use the smaller stadium card and make a smaller participation in the WC.
> so, do not start this delirious plan about the WC going to spain, usa or mars..


i'm not telling anyone to believe in me ... i am just letting foreign updated about brazilians issues ...recently reporting information in brazil became hard stuff to do now on days many newspapers has been censured... they can't report current corruption involving politics ... 
and lula da silva have done many oppressive critics speech to the mass Media Information..



TEBC said:


> This is just BS, of course SP is stuck because of political issues, but there´s no way the WC will leave Brazil.
> 
> That doesnt mean that I think Brazil is ready to host it, but I know for sure that in 2014 the WC will be in Brazil.


this is not "BS" mate .. i've heard on backstage strong ppl claiming 2 host stadiums for SP and also the midia center .... 
and after conrinthians's leader a.sanches be betrayed by r.teixeira wich promised to sanches Fifa's money on itaquera stadium did'nt accomplished the deal yet is making this situation getting boring to me i started to believe that corinthinas has been used by r.teixeira just to make lobby and remove morumbi stadium


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

^^hahaha brazilians issues! thanks great political scientist... pfff


----------



## Tiago Alexandre

O que mais vemos são denuncias por parte da imprensa,... mas o que também vemos e essa msm imprensa ultrapassando a função de informar e partindo para julgar e condenar antes do pronunciamento das autoridades instituídas por esse msm Estado democrático que dizem defender. O que ninguém lembra a para quem serve as informações que são escolhidas para serem noticiadas. Quem ganha e quem perde nesse jogo? 

Não tô aqui pra defender o Lula ou quem quer que seja, mas quando ele falou que a mídia tá na mão de 9 ou 10 familias, ele disse alguma mentira? Casos escabrosos são jogados pra debaixo do tapete, e de tanto repetir uma mesma história, mentiras constantemente se tornam verdades. 

Alguém lembra do caso de estupro envolvendo o herdeiro da RBS? Por que será? Tá valendo a pena pra imprensa noticiar o ocorrido? 

Devemos ter uma postura mais madura, menos enviesada quando tratamos de assuntos tão delicados, quanto as instituições do Estado e seus representantes, e também com o papel da mídia dentro disso tudo. 

Sujeira, claro que existe. O que tão fazendo com o Maracanã por exemplo é um absurdo completo. A quantidade de concreto que foram utilizados na reforma que não deve ter completado 04 anos e que agora tá sendo desfeita, é para mim, o msm ser chamado de otário, em alto e bom som.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

This "SP doesn't like this or that" is just non-sense
Lula's candidate is expected to win in Sao Paulo state...
Meanwhile, for governor PSDB candidate is expected to win.

Too simplistic to say the state hates it or not.

People, political issues are always boring and disputed, let's stuck on the real issue of this thread: World Cup preparations.


----------



## Gutex

São Paulo is using this political crap to justify their incompetence in present a dignified projet... hno:


----------



## Gutex

Works ongoing in Belo Horizonte.
The field lowering is almost complete... :banana:


----------



## AndreÇB

Maracana images - sept.30

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/fotos/2010/09/fotos-obras-no-maracana.html


----------



## The Game Is Up

^^There goes the geral section. The days of people jumping up and down two seconds after the ball hits the back of the net appear to be over.


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
since 2007 that doesn't exist... to be true, I'm not worried about the _GERAL_, but I would like to see the standing areas to retur after WC 2014...

For me, it is not natural to see club football seated.


----------



## Aka

The Game Is Up said:


> The days of people jumping up and down *two seconds after* the ball hits the back of the net appear to be over.


They had a brain lag or something? :lol:


----------



## Bezzi

Some details of Recife project:


----------



## Gutex

^^
This is the project that i´m more concerned about the works delay because of it´s grandiosity...

I hope everything goes well...


----------



## AndreÇB

The Game Is Up said:


> ^^There goes the geral section. The days of people jumping up and down two seconds after the ball hits the back of the net appear to be over.





Aka said:


> They had a brain lag or something? :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: :bash:


----------



## Bezzi

A tour through the new Baixada Arena in Curitiba:


----------



## Danielle Bandeira

Hello, Rogerio, excuse my delay.



RogerioAndrade said:


> You seem too optimistic for an Itaquera resident
> 
> The simple substituion of the old trains for new trains wont help, it´s just a matter of logic. They will continue to be overcrowded. The old trains work very well with a 60sec gap (red line) and 300sec gap (coral line). Lower gaps are not operationally possible or the line would be intransitable. Even so the lines only afford the commuters of one station. On the second station - Artur Alvim - people must wait 3 or 4 trains to have a chance to get in. And there´s still 10 stations full of people ahead before getting into downtown, where 97 % of them get off..... so these "new investiments" are more aesthetic than pratical.
> It they want to avoid the overcrowding, they must provide a complete second line for the East Zone. And you know it will not happen. With no options of acess besides this, the overcrownding won´t end.


It's not a substitution, it's an addition. Won't ten new trains make a difference? (47 modernized trains + 10 new trains = 57 trains)
I think you are being too pessimistic.

You don't expect the trains run empty during the rush hours, do you?
The goal is a minimum comfort level of 6 pax/m², and it will be possible if the projects of "Expansão São Paulo" for 2014 are ready.

P.S.: The headways that I mentioned earlier are information from the website of CMSP and CPTM. See the links in my previous post.



RogerioAndrade said:


> Promises from the elections season, my friend. You know that it won´t happen in mid therms. Maybe in 10 or 15 years it can be a reality, but not until 2014. These are just concept drawings to call voter´s attention - there´s no real project. And probably that will never be, since there are gas ducts in that area and nothing can be built over them.


My friend, Fatec Itaquera already being built. The procedures are bureaucratic, but they are happening.
The architects of Corinthians Stadium knew from the beginning the existence of the gas ducts. As we can see the latest news, that's being resolved.



RogerioAndrade said:


> This connection already exists. The East Rodoanel is a project that won´t be finished until 2018 and it won´t have an impact in Radial Leste traffic, since it´s meant to be used by trucks / buses that come from the seaside to the countryside. These do not use Radial Leste today (they use the Salim Farah Maluf instead) and the avenue will continue to be overcrowded with city buses and cars that come from downtown/south zone/west zone.


I said DIRECT connection between "Radial Leste" and "Jacu-Pêssego". This connection doesn't exist yet. What exists today is a "alça de acesso" to "Centro de Itaquera", and only from there you can access the avenues.

The connection between "Jacu-Pêssego" and "Rodoanel" which I referred to is "Rodoanel Sul", not "Rodoanel Leste".
Of course, "Rodoanel" will have no impact on "Radial Leste", the impact will be on "Jacu-Pêssego", which is the main avenue for those coming from the airport. That's what I meant.



RogerioAndrade said:


> I did this several times by taxi using the shortest way (about 15,5 Km), from the Itaquera Subway during weekdays and it´s not possible to go from Itaquera to the international airport in less than 40 minutes, simple because there´s no direct connection between places. You must travel through 5 avenues full of traffic lights and 2 roads to get there. The average is 40-50 minutes in normal conditions and 50-60 minutes in peak hours, because you have to deal with the traffic. If there´s rain you can put about 25-30% more time.


I also did this "trip" by car several times and I insist on saying that it takes around 20 or 30 minutes at most.
Of course, the calculation is considering normal traffic.
If you add the time of slow traffic, any route of 2km (at rush hours) can last more than an hour, either downtown or in outlying areas. In this case, the location of the stadium would make no difference.



RogerioAndrade said:


> They won´t (investiments). It won´t (Itaquera). Nobody will built an hotel or restaurant that will only be used during 15-20 days there. There´s no business/financial center or touristic attractions in the region. It´s a residential area far from the business districts of the city and it will continue to be like that. It may change someday, but with the actual configuration of our city that won´t happen in 20-30 years or so. Take the example of the Soccer City, Engenhao and Bird´s Nest stadiums. Are there any hotels or restaurants around them ?


Ok, nobody will built an hotel or restaurant that will only be used during 15-20 days, but they may build because of the technology center.
Fiscal incentives may attract businesses. That's what the mayor intends to do.



RogerioAndrade said:


> I see you´re very, very optimistic, Danielle...don´t get me wrong. I sincerely hopes that this Corinthians Stadium will become a reality. I love my city and the place where I live and I will defend any kind of development that may make our lives as residents better.
> 
> Watching the WC in a Stadium only 5 min away from home would be wonderful. But Brazil is not Wonderland, we must live the reality of our country and the reality of our city. You know that everything I stated above is true and taking the World Cup to Itaquera will be only confortable if the city mayor declare holyday when it stage WC games. In a ordinary, commom day-by-day condition of our chaotic city, it´s not wise to stage games there and we will be highly embarrassed by general public opinion. Our best and most pratical option to avoid that would be a refurbished Pacaembu stadium.
> 
> The Corinthians stadium has not been a reality since when it was first announced....in 1986 !!!!! And nobody is certain that this time it will be, considering the challenges it still has to face. It will only be a reality when we see the first walls being built. Until there, all we have is another chapter of this 24-year long soap opera.
> 
> Let´s wait and see.....


Ok, let's see if I'm being very optimistic. :soon:
Brazil isn't a wonderland, much less it's the country of horrors. I know the reality of my city, so I know when there are political interests and good financial returns, projects can be implemented more quickly.

Well, I don't want to extend this conversation, because each of us has our own views, so let's wait and see...


----------



## igor_carlos

*LOC recognizes Cuiabá is the most advanced in the preparations for the World Cup*








The Local Organising Committee of the World Cup 2014 (COL) acknowledged on Thursday (07/10) during a meeting with directors of State Agency Implementation of Projects World Cup Pantanal - Fifa 2014 (Agecopa) in Rio de Janeiro, *Cuiabá is the host city most advanced in the preparations for the World Cup in Brazil.* The endorsement of the local organizing committee and FIFA consider information provided by all the seats on the progress of works and other legal measures.

The works of the Pantanal Arena this month entered its second phase with the start of installation of the foundations. Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Economico e Social (BNDES), via ProCopa Arenas, approved on September 22 the funding of R$ 393 million, one of the first to receive the endorsement of the bank throughout the country

Beyond this contribution, which ensures compliance with the physical and financial schedule of the Arena, the State Government signed on September 27 financing contract with Caixa Economica Federal. Worth R$ 454 million, the three agreements will enable the realization of the great works of urban mobility in Cuiaba and Varzea Grande.

Among them, the implementation of the corridor for transit (BRT) connecting the Marechal Rondon Airport in Varzea Grande, Avenida Rubens de Mendonça Historian (CPA, Cuiabá). The other extension of BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) to link the center of the Capital Coxipó, besides the doubling of highway and bridge Mario Andreazza.

The Agecopa have also forwarded all projects relating to major interventions in the avenues Miguel Sutil, Fernando Correa and FEB (bridges, trenches, duplications, etc.) and has bid on the early work release. The first, already underway, is paving the Mario Palma Avenue, in the region Despraiado.

Director of Infrastructure Agecopa, Carlos Brito, said that the meeting was extremely positive for Mato Grosso, which was endorsed by the local organizing committee to continue work which has received praise not only of FIFA, but the major media outlets in support of national preparations in all venues in Brazil.

In addition to personally meet the leaders of the LOC / FIFA to oversee the work in Brazil until 2014, the directors of Agecopa brought reports on the progress of work relating to public safety, hospitality, urban mobility, marketing and environmental sustainability.

In these discussions, according to Brito, the concern was evident in FIFA streamline not only the basic requirements for the competition - Arena, the airport, Fan Park and Training Center - but especially the legacies that will remain for community enjoyment of Mato Grosso. "This position of FIFA and the LOC confirm that Agecopa is on track, also to prioritize the work of urban mobility, training of manpower in all segments, the inclusion of reeducation in the works and other measures that will change to better people's lives, "said Brito.

The Planning Director Yenes Magalhaães also present at the meeting recalled that the choice of singular actions of great social interest does not prevent the Agecopa to fulfill all its commitments to FIFA. "We are working on several fronts, meeting the requirements of the entity, but without forgetting the main goal being to leave a social legacy of inestimable value to the population," Yenes".

The director of the Inter-Institutional Relations Agecopa, Agripino Bonilha added that the local organizing committee encourages actions aimed at increasing dialogue with society, the biggest beneficiary of all works and improvements that will bring the World to states and municipalities. "Through the actions related to volunteering, training of manpower and opening new business opportunities, the Agecopa also is advancing in this field," concluded Bonilha.

The meeting was led by the COL Jay Neuhaus, head of FIFA's events, together with Fabio Starling, general manager of the LOC relationship with the host cities, Carlos De La Corte, Manager of Arenas, Hilario Medeiros, manager of General Security; Roberto Siviero, Venues and Facilities Manager, Fernando Roriz, Relationship Manager, Luiz Otavio Marine, Marketing Manager and Fábio Carvalho, coordinator of the project Monitoring of works.

Source: Agecopa


----------



## Bezzi

Some images from the video:


----------



## MysteryMike

TEBC said:


> This is just BS, of course SP is stuck because of political issues, but there´s no way the WC will leave Brazil.
> 
> That doesnt mean that I think Brazil is ready to host it, but I know for sure that in 2014 the WC will be in Brazil.


Brazil will be fine. I think there is so much negative media analysis on upcoming hosts at the moment, it's a disgrace. It's only 2010 for Brazil and I have no doubt they will pull off an amazing world cup which will more than likely be the best world cup of all time. I can't wait


----------



## joshjordaan

*works in Salvador*


----------



## Izumy

*FONTE NOVA - Salvador*


----------



## Capital78

Fantastic view from all corners of the stadium on the pitch!


----------



## Trelawny

Such a nice stadium.


----------



## Capital78

Doesn't look bad, although the previous render was fine as well. I've liked white seats very much.


----------



## engenx4

New renders of Mineirão Stadium.:cheer:



Sangnaris said:


> Nossa , os caras que fizeram esses renders do Mineirão merecem aplausos...
> 
> Ps: coloquei um print xulo da tela mas a imagem é mto linda...


----------



## Tesla.Brazil

I'm not pessimistic about the World Cup in Brazil but in Sao Paulo, for example, has an urgent need for reform in the category of infrastructure (roads, trains, subways and so on ...). Brazil is perfectly capable of hosting the World Cup, has financial and social conditions, there are already several projects for trains, subways, highways, TRAM's for the whole country. I see the infrastructure as a major problem, but I hope it does not remain only on paper all these big projects. But I believe there will be ideal structures for stadiums, roads, trains, subways until 2014 for the World Cup.
Brazil is changing (growing financially, politically, and great social changes), but some sections of the media, some people who are in the judiciary, banks and even in churches do not want this change because this change affects the "mediocre life "that these people fed for years and dragged the rest of the population below them.
Largely for political questions the media people and others try to swim against the tide and work ilicit form, but happens the call "retard effect", and don't affect in nothing.
I don't condemn the pessimistics (of brazilian population), live in a country that has corruption as your major cancer, this is historic (is part of brazilian history,is sorrowful but is truth).
But, the Brazil is capable of hosting a great World Cup and the proof will come in 2014.


----------



## Bezzi

*World Cup trophy have new custom base for 2014*


----------



## Cauê

Loved the new renders of Mineirao Stadium, in Belo Horizonte City :applause:


*Maracana - New Image*
Rio de Janeiro City - Final Match's Stadium


(Photo by Márcio Iannaca / GLOBOESPORTE.COM) 

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...nta-nova-maquete-do-maracana-na-soccerex.html​


----------



## Cauê

Maracana Stadium - Transformation 

*Before...*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/3877629299/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Today...*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcople/sets/72157625319321397/with/5198298840/​


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Brasília:


----------



## kosova-fener

Bezzi said:


> New renders of Mineirao Stadium in Belo Horizonte:


one thing i dont like about the stadiums in latin america and some other parts of the world, is that the seats are way too far from the pitch. they have to make it more enjoyable for the fans, more intense atmosphere, better vision


----------



## Trelawny

Cauê said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcople/sets/72157625319321397/with/5198298840/[/CENTER]


 Whats thoses 2 little mountains? Can u go up it?


----------



## AndreÇB

The first one I believe to be inside the Military School (Colégio Militar). The second one I couldn't locate on Google Earth, but I believe it is a _favela_.


----------



## engenx4

Temperatures in June.
Minimum








Maximum








Sometimes

















Temperature in Curitiba.








Temperature in São Paulo.








Temperature in Porto Alegre.


----------



## The Game Is Up

^^They'll most likely play most matches in the daytime, anyway, since it would be in the Americas.


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Cuiabá:


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Belo Horizonte:


----------



## TEBC

Bezzi said:


> Works in Belo Horizonte:


very nice.. still a lot to do


----------



## Bruno Auggusto

the third part of the works in BH will begin in Dezember
will be the most important part
will transform the stadium.
the second part is almost done.

The biggest problems in Belo Horizonte are hotels and transport.
The subway is too small, and there aren`t any kind of trains in the most important region of the city and the region that mineirao stay.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Brasilia still hoping to stage 2014 World Cup opener*

Brasilia has hit back at suggestions Sao Paulo will host the opening game of the 2014 World Cup, quoting a letter from soccer's world governing body FIFA which says the contest is still open.

"We have all the technical attributes and we are meeting all of FIFA's demands," said Federal District governor Rogerio Rosso on his administration's website (www.agenciabrasilia.gov.df.br).

"We are going to keep working to bring the opening of the tournament to Brasilia."

Earlier this month, local organizing committee president Ricardo Teixeira said he had "absolute certainty" Sao Paulo would host the opening match. However, Rosso published a letter sent by FIFA secretary general Jerome Valcke.

"Regarding the selection of the opening match venue, we certainly appreciate your concerns," it said. "Please be assured that no final decisions have been taken.

"It is worth clarifying, however, that the decision of the opening match venue will ultimately be taken by the local organizing committee (LOC).

"We are confident that all key considerations will be factored before a final decision is reached."

The Brazilian capital will stage its matches at a remodeled version of the Mane Garrincha stadium, with a capacity of 70,000.

Brasilia is sometimes used to host international matches but is something of a backwater in soccer terms and the city does not currently have a team in the Brazilian first division.

SPRAWLING SUBURBS

Confusion has surrounded Sao Paulo's participation in the World Cup since June when the LOC dropped plans to use the Morumbi stadium after the city failed to provide financial guarantees for the cost of its renovation.

Since then, hopes have been pinned on the planned new Corinthians stadium in the sprawling eastern suburbs of the city. The club, one of the biggest in Brazil, announced in September that it would build a 48,000 capacity-stadium.

However, FIFA demands a capacity of at least 65,000 for a stadium to stage the opening World Cup match, which would increase the cost and has become the subject of negotiations between the club and organizing committee.

Another worry is that Corinthians have said their stadium would only be finished by the end of 2013 -- too late for the Confederations Cup which is held one year before the World Cup and is used as a dress rehearsal.

Brazil was elected unopposed in 2007 to host the tournament earmarked for South America by FIFA under a short-lived rotation system which also took this year's World Cup to Africa.

The country faces a huge job to improve its creaking stadiums and transport system while urban violence and social problems are also concerns.

At least 30 people have been killed in the last five days in Rio de Janeiro in battles between police and slum-based drug gangs.

This month's Brazilian Grand Prix in Sao Paulo was marred by attempted armed attacks on world champion Jenson Button and a group of team engineers. 

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/11/brasilia-still-hoping-to-stage-2014.html


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Brazil president denies World Cup delays*

Brazil's president downplayed concerns about delays in preparations for the 2014 World Cup and the 2016 Rio Olympics on Wednesday, insisting the country will be ready to host both events.

Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva said the preparations for the 2011 Military Games and the 2013 Confederations Cup also are on track.

"There are no delays either for the World Cup or for the Olympics," Silva told a live online broadcast on Twitter. "We have the will, the money and the commitment, and everything is set for the best World Cup, the best Confederations Cup, the best Military Games and the best Olympics in the world."

The president's comments came two days after Sports Minister Orlando Silva warned that local officials must speed up work to upgrade the nation's airports to avoid an "embarrassment" during the World Cup.

"We made the decisions that we had to make and gave the money to the states so they can do their part," the president said.

He also criticised Fifa for imposing "European standards" for the construction and the upgrade of stadiums for the World Cup. He specifically complained of the Fifa veto to Morumbi stadium in Sao Paulo, which has forced the city to build another venue to try to host the competition's opening match.

"Morumbi is ready, it's nonsense to discuss problems just because Fifa comes here with European standards," said the president, an avid football fan.

"I have been going to Morumbi since 1962, watching matches with 40,000, 50,000 fans and I have never had any problems." 

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/11/brazil-president-denies-world-cup.html


----------



## Mo Rush

"I have been going to Morumbi since 1962, watching matches with 40,000, 50,000 fans and I have never had any problems." 

Thats a dumb thing to say.


----------



## AndreÇB

Mo Rush said:


> "I have been going to Morumbi since 1962, watching matches with 40,000, 50,000 fans and I have never had any problems."
> 
> Thats a dumb thing to say.


Exactly... Everybody that goes regularly to important games or concerts in Morumbi knows about the lack of quality trasportation and parking.

But, coming from Lula, that's not the type of speech that surprises me.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium - Final Match's Stadium - New Images of the Project
RIO DE JANEIRO CITY - RJ STATE* 









http://www.imprensa.rj.gov.br/SCSSiteImprensa/mais_fotos_evento.asp?ev=8493









http://www.imprensa.rj.gov.br/SCSSiteImprensa/mais_fotos_evento.asp?ev=8493









http://agenciapontofotografia.blogspot.com/









http://agenciapontofotografia.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Capital78

It was, it is and it will be so monumental!


----------



## Cauê

Capital78 said:


> It was, it is and it will be so monumental!


I agree.


----------



## Benn

They should have either squared up the ends of the lower level like the Mineirao or left it an elipse as is, just doesn't feel right.


----------



## joshjordaan

*Works in Belo Horizonte - Mineirao*
http://www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br


----------



## Bezzi

New oficial site:

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/index.html


----------



## engenx4

e os estadios do Recife e de Natal ???


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Brazil 2014: Soccerex & BBC Response*

Professor Christopher Gaffney checks in again from Brazil…

The Soccerex Global Convention was held last week in the Copacabana Fort, attached to the Sofitel in Rio de Janeiro. The title of the convention, Uniting the Football World, made as much sense as FIFA’s slogan, For the Good of the Game. The world of football is huge, as big as the world itself, but we know what they meant: Bringing together people who are in the business of football.

Soccerex is the biggest football business event of the year, dwarfing Expo Estádio, which has also been held in Rio the past two years. The entry fee to Soccerex was a tidy ₤800. It will be held in Rio every November through 2013.

I’m writing about Soccerex because it gives deep insight into the precarious and bordering-on corrupt state of Brazilian football, the preparedness of Rio for mega-events, and the general absurdities that are pertaining in the run up to 2014.

Let’s begin with the World Cup.

Only five of the twelve host cities were represented at Soccerex: Rio de Janiero, Belo Horizonte. São Paulo, Porto Alegre, and Salvador da Bahia. Of the five, only Belo Horizonte had a thoroughly professional team in place to answer questions about the Minerão stadium project. (A project that, surprisingly, is not being financed by the city government but rather by a Public-Private-Partnership).

The Minerão project is not without its problems, but the team they sent to attend media inquiries were willing and able to respond to some difficult questions and have sent along information regarding the project.

São Paulo’s booth was lovely, but as we know, there is currently no stadium project underway for Brazil’s biggest city and main point of entry.

Let me repeat that. São Paulo, Brazil’s biggest city, does not have a stadium project for 2014….yet.

The idea is that Corinthians are going to build a new stadium, but ground is closer to exploding than breaking, literally.

Well, there is a Petrobras gas pipeline that runs through the site. Surely São Paulo will have a stadium for the World Cup. Raquel Rolink, a well-known Brazilian urbanist and UN delegate, has suggested that São Paulo’s Morumbi project was not sufficiently expensive to allow for FIFA to gain monies from and thus was dropped from consideration.

There is also the likelihood that Ricardo Teixeira, head of the Brazilian Football Confederation is working with his longtime confidante Andre Sanchez, president of Corinthans, who is assumed to be next in line for the CBf presidency should Teixeira head for Switzerland and FIFA House to escape the recent corruption claims.

Salvador had a touching video of the Novo Fonte Nova, some Bahianas dressed up in traditional garb, but nothing concrete to offer.

Porto Alegre had set up a small room that looked like place to open a bank account: not very inviting and clearly targeting a limited audience. The Beira-Rio project is one of the few that is being financed by a private entity (Internacional F.C.) and as a result is the stadium project with the lowest cost and perhaps greatest post-Cup use value.

The big show, of course, was reserved for Rio and the Novo Maracanã project. The show was led by the mono-lingual state secretary for tourism and leisure, Marcia Lins, who stood proudly over the stadium model showing the unquestioning media all of the “improvements” that would be made to the no-longer-so-colossal stadium.

Let’s remember that the Maracanã underwent hundreds of millions of dollars of reforms from 2005-2007 to “prepare” it for the Pan American games. All of those reforms have just been blasted through to get started on the “facelift” the 60-year-old ground will get for 2014. It’s an expensive lift. A project that was projected to cost R$500 million in May of 2009, jumped to R$709 million one year later – without actually doing any work!

Imagine how much it is going to cost by the time 2013 and the Confederation Cup rolls around. There is no justification for this kind of expenditure of public money on stadiums that will be handed over to FIFA and the IOC for private profit.

Soccerex was a relatively small event in a small space. That doesn’t explain why there was almost no information about what was happening on a daily basis. The only way to get a schedule of events and talks was to download it to an ipad or iphone. There was nothing available in paper on the day of the event. Speakers changed rooms and times without warning. The press conference rooms were small and ill-prepared. The bathrooms were port-a-potties with no paper towels. Sure it’s a fort, but come on! For 800 pounds I would have expected more.

As I commented in my previous article, the 2014 Local Organizing Committee is headed by five people.

Ricardo Teixeira and the head and the other departments (as I was informed by the LOC press secretary) are: Strategic Planning and Operations Support (Joana Havelange), Operations (Ricardo Trade) and Communications (Rodrigo Paiva). What are the qualifications of these people to do what they do? Ms. Havelange is 33 years old. She will only report to her father. Let’s talk about him.


Ricardo Teixeira: Questionable
Ricardo Teixeira was named in the Andrew Jenning’s BBC report as a recipient of bribes paid out during the long running ISL – FIFA scandal.

The media in Brazil did some much-delayed back flips when it was revealed last week that it will be possible for Teixeira to direct all of the profits of the 2014 LOC to himself.

How? In order to register as a corporation, the 2014 LOC needed to have a real person as a partner (apparently). Teixeira was made a .01% owner of the World Cup yet was given the power to direct profits where he sees fit. This is already the first time that the head of the national football federation will be heading up the LOC. Now the head of both of those organizations has been accused (and not for the first time) of being on the happy end of bribery schemes and has put himself in a position to make hundreds of millions off of the World Cup that is being constructed and financed with pubic money.

The stadium projects will forcibly dislocate people from their homes. They will all be way over budget. The majority will be mono-functional structures that have no articulation with their urban environments. Transportation infrastructures will not attend to the demands and needs of the local context but will ram through neighborhoods to link the stadiums to tourist areas. Everything associated with the World Cup will be exempt from taxation, visas procedures, and regular fiscalization by any level of government. The documents and legal exemptions that Andrew Jennings highlights in his videos are already reality in Brazil. 

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/brazil-2014-soccerex-bbc-response.html


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Maracana























































http://www.copa2014.org.br/galeria-de-fotos/209/ESTAGIO+DAS+OBRAS+NO+MARACANA+DEZEMBRO2010.html


----------



## Bezzi

Salvador:


----------



## Bezzi

Congratulations to Catar and Russia. I expect great World Cups in 2014, 2018 and 2022.


----------



## PaulFCB

Believe me, be proud: Brazil will pwn by far 2018 and 2022 .

BTW. One question, <50.000 stadium in my dear Sao Paulo?


----------



## Bezzi

PaulFCB said:


> BTW. One question, <50.000 stadium in my dear Sao Paulo?


This is not decided yet. The press here said that Corinthians got the remaining resources to expand the project to 70000, thus acquiring the capacity required for the opening and semifinal.


----------



## PaulFCB

Would be extremely funny for the biggest city in Brazil and the Southern Hemisphere to host with one of the smallest stadiums. lmao, I hope Corinthians make it 70.000 at least!

Since 2018 and 2022 have been decided, I feel like I would be putting serious money for a trip to Brazil, only it's difficult, because it's not only about the money but also about getting to at least 2-3 game .


----------



## Gutex

^^
If this hapen it will not be funny at all,
It will be extremely embarrassing...
hno:


----------



## Cubo99

Iam very unhappy that nothing 90,000+ stadium won't be built ... (( i think that Brazil need minimal two 90k stadiums, one in Rio and one in Sao Paulo )


----------



## danVan

Bezzi said:


> Congratulations to Catar and Russia. I expect great World Cups in 2014, 2018 and 2022.


I expect a great 2014, a mediocre 2018 and the worst and most pathetic world cup ever 4 years later.


----------



## rafamlopes

danVan said:


> I expect a great 2014, a mediocre 2018 and the worst and most pathetic world cup ever 4 years later.


I think FIFA made the best choice 

I would like to see China host it in 2022, but maybe they will bid for 2030.


----------



## JPBrazil

Cubo99 said:


> Iam very unhappy that nothing 90,000+ stadium won't be built ... (( i think that Brazil need minimal two 90k stadiums, one in Rio and one in Sao Paulo )


And why is that? 90k stadium ain't viable.


----------



## Bezzi

Maracana:














































Credit: LOC/FIFA


----------



## AndreÇB

The Game Is Up said:


> What they forget is even Brazilians expect modern seating layouts these days.


I hope I can keep watching my club games standing and jumping. 
No seat for me, thanks!


----------



## JoãoVR

Bezzi said:


> Maracana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: LOC/FIFA


very impressive ... the works are in a good rhythm


----------



## Trelawny

Damn Brazil is on the go!!

The stadium being built in Salvador will increase the vale of the homes in the area.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Will those homes on the hillside survive in Salvador? A World Cup venue being built next door, it suddenly becomes the backdrop. Hope families don't get displaced to sprucen the immediate area.


----------



## Kuwaiti

..


----------



## Bezzi

*World Cup qualifier draw will be at Marina da Gloria in Rio de Janeiro
Event will include all members of Fifa and held on July 30*

The draw for the World Cup qualifiers will be held on July 30, at Marina da Gloria, South Zone of Rio de Janeiro. The event will be attended by representatives of all 207 countries affiliated to FIFA.

- The site has plenty of space. Have nearly nine million square feet of free area - said Joanna Teixeira, director of planning, marketing and support operations of the World Cup organizing committee.

Joanna said that the LOC will create a slogan for the World Cup by year's end, with two versions: one in English and one in Portuguese.

Source: globoesporte.com


----------



## Bezzi

Some pictures of Marina da Gloria


----------



## mdhar.v12

which is the commercial capital of Brazil...........Rio or Sao.....and why Rio gets so much publicity than Sao poulo which i think is better and big city compared to rio


----------



## ruifo

mdhar.v12 said:


> which is the commercial capital of Brazil...........Rio or Sao.....and why Rio gets so much publicity than Sao poulo which i think is better and big city compared to rio


Because Brazil is a large and big country, with lots of descentralization and many large cities, like (more or less) the USA, where in 1994 the WC final was in Los Angeles, and not in New York.

*Major Cityies:*
http://www.citypopulation.de/Brazil-Cities.html
1 São Paulo (SP) = 11,125,243
2 Rio de Janeiro (RJ) = 6,323,037
3 Salvador (BA) = 2,675,875
4 Brasília (DF) = 2,476,249
5 Fortaleza (CE) = 2,447,409
6 Belo Horizonte (MG) = 2,375,444
7 Manaus (AM) = 1,793,416
8 Curitiba (PR) = 1,746,896
9 Recife (PE) = 1,536,934
10 Porto Alegre (RS) = 1,409,939
11 Belém (PA) = 1,380,836

*Major Metropolitan Areas:*
http://www.citypopulation.de/Brazil-Agglo.html
1 São Paulo (SP) = 19,672,582
2 Rio de Janeiro (RJ) = 11,875,063
3 Belo Horizonte (MG) = 5,413,627
4 Porto Alegre (RS) = 3,895,168
5 Brasília (DF) = 3,710,543
6 Recife (PE) = 3,688,428
7 Fortaleza (CE) = 3,525,564
8 Salvador (BA) = 3,459,377
9 Curitiba (PR) = 3,124,044
10 Campinas (SP) = 2,798,477

Sao Paulo is the largest and the biggest city, but Rio was the biggest city until mid-20th century, and Rio also was the national capital city until 1960, before the creation of Brasilia, and Rio is the Brazilian most cultural expression city outside the country. Maracanã stadium is in Rio de Janeiro. And so on, and so forth...


----------



## kerouac1848

> which is the commercial capital of Brazil...........Rio or Sao


Sao Paulo can lay claim to being the commercial capital of South America tbh. Even though Brazil is highly decentralised, Sao Paulo is responsible for a disproportionate amount of the country's economic output, more so than NYC in the US. 


> and why Rio gets so much publicity than Sao poulo which i think is better and big city compared to rio


Have you been to both? If you have you'll know why Rio gets more publicity (although not so much these days IMO).


----------



## kerouac1848

> I hope I can keep watching my club games standing and jumping.
> No seat for me, thanks!


Amen to that my man!

Is there any movement/lobby/etc for safe (German-style) standing in these new/up-graded stadiums? I know that Gremio's new ground will have standing at the goal ends. Is the model traditional Brazilian terraces? 

The Maracana use to have those bench style seats with no backs (like in Italy), so it was easy to just stand (as the bulk of the crowd, including myself, did). However, with proper seating coming in for the WC will there be a zone for standing? (Hence why I asked about those wanting Bundesliga-style terracing)


----------



## ruifo

New news from the Brazilian thread indicate that the renew work have started at the Castelão Stadium (66.700 spectators), in Fortaleza/CE.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=41
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=42


----------



## engenx4

^^









:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## MS20

Any chance of changing that convoluted league system in Brazil? Brazil could have a premier football league, but that whole state league sideshow tarnishes everything. 

With Brazil rising as a regional and world power, the Brazilian top flight could be outstanding in a decade, what with new infrastructure and money pouring into the game. Now all thats needed is a new league format.


----------



## artnaz

MS20 said:


> Any chance of changing that convoluted league system in Brazil? Brazil could have a premier football league, but that whole state league sideshow tarnishes everything.
> 
> With Brazil rising as a regional and world power, the Brazilian top flight could be outstanding in a decade, what with new infrastructure and money pouring into the game. Now all thats needed is a new league format.


Brazilian league have the same format than premier league


----------



## TEBC

MS20 said:


> Any chance of changing that convoluted league system in Brazil? Brazil could have a premier football league, but that whole state league sideshow tarnishes everything.
> 
> With Brazil rising as a regional and world power, the Brazilian top flight could be outstanding in a decade, what with new infrastructure and money pouring into the game. Now all thats needed is a new league format.





artnaz said:


> Brazilian league have the same format than premier league


What he probably wants is that Brazil change it schedule for the same used in Europe.


----------



## Aka

TEBC said:


> What he probably wants is that Brazil change it schedule for the same used in Europe.


No, he just doesn't understand how it works nowadays.


----------



## kerouac1848

Considering how short the close season break is in Brazil (it's about 4/5 weeks iirc), they probably could follow the European football calender without there being massive changes. The current mid December and January black out could stay as a winter (or summer in this case) break. The Bundesliga has this exact 6-week period for its own winter break. July could be the start like it use to be in France. They really should end the state championships though.


----------



## Bezzi

Beira Rio Stadium in Porto Alegre


----------



## Aka

kerouac1848 said:


> Considering how short the close season break is in Brazil (it's about 4/5 weeks iirc), they probably could follow the European football calender without there being massive changes. The current mid December and January black out could stay as a winter (or summer in this case) break. The Bundesliga has this exact 6-week period for its own winter break. July could be the start like it use to be in France. They really should end the state championships though.


Why would they do that if Libertadores runs from January to August? Then teams would've to wait half a year. I don't see the point of making Brazil the South American Scandinavia.


----------



## kerouac1848

> Why would they do that if Libertadores runs from January to August? Then teams would've to wait half a year. I don't see the point of making Brazil the South American Scandinavia.


First, I am not suggesting that they should, just merely pointing out that it wouldn't be quite the headache if they did (as the topic came up). However, one advantage would be they could synchronise the transfer of players with European clubs. Currently, the Brasileirão begins a month or so before the transfer window in Europe opens. The league is barely a few weeks old and clubs see their star players shipped off surely affecting moral of fans and the club.

Second, the Libertadores is already out of sync from the Brasileirão to a large degree. By the time the knockout rounds are commencing that league is just starting its programme in May. This leads to a situation where some teams that have made the latter rounds of the Libertadores end up putting out weak sides in the Brazilian league just when it starts and until they are no longer involved in the continental competition. Look at Fluminense in 2008. They had thrown the league away to focus on Libertadores


----------



## Bezzi

I'm satisfied with the current calender. I like the state championships, especially the traditional ones in Rio and Sao Paulo. The level is good. This year, Santos had a lot of work to win the final against Santo Andre. About the transfer window, I noticed that this year the clubs were not so affected, some even took the opportunity to strengthen their teams. Also, I always found it strange to start a championship in one year and finish in another.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*CECAFA Cup heats up for Brazil 2014*

The Council for East and Central Africa Football Associations (CECAFA) started off this year's tournament by launching an ambitious programme aimed at seeing the region represented at the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil.








Read More
http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/cecafa-cup-heats-up-for-brazil-2014.html


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Players likely not to make the cut for FIFA World Cup 2014*

Though many fans would hope otherwise, some renowned players have reached the end of their playing careers. Here is a list of some fan favourites who will not be making the cut for the World Cup in 2014.

*Rafael Marquez* who is the current captain of the Mexican national team will be thirty five years old in 2014. He is still a decent player but someone in his or her mid thirties will not be able to perform at the same level as someone much younger. The Mexican is already considering semi-retirement and a possible move to the MLS.










Read More
http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/players-likely-not-to-make-cut-for-fifa.html


----------



## Bezzi

Start of works in Fortaleza:


----------



## kerouac1848

> I'm satisfied with the current calender. I like the state championships, especially the traditional ones in Rio and Sao Paulo. The level is good.


But most State Championships are woefully in terms of quality and interest is tiny. It just seems like an anachronism now. It made sense when a national league wasn't practical, but now it is they feel redundant. Just like the League Cup in England, a completely pointless competition today. Too many games weakens interest and devalues matches (something which I think has happened in Scotland to a degree, where clubs can theoretically play each other up to 6 times a season, with a min of 4 for those in the same league). No club should really play more than 60 games in a calender season, exc. friendlies.


> About the transfer window, I noticed that this year the clubs were not so affected, some even took the opportunity to strengthen their teams.


But everything can have exceptions. Personally, I wouldn't swap the season round unless the whole of South America does. However, I would have a winter break to partly tie in with the close season in Europe (I won't go into the specifics of it). I think this would be a way round the problematic issues of transatlantic transfers.



> Also, I always found it strange to start a championship in one year and finish in another.


Do you find it weird that school seasons also work like that in the Northern Hemisphere? It's just that our climatic seasons are different to yours and football is considered an autumn and winter sport in Europe and South America.


----------



## Archbishop

fifa2014bra said:


> The Council for East and Central Africa Football Associations (CECAFA) started off this year's tournament by launching an ambitious programme aimed at seeing the region represented at the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read More
> http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/cecafa-cup-heats-up-for-brazil-2014.html


Yeah I don't see that happening. They just don't have good soccer there.


----------



## The Game Is Up

AndreÇB said:


> I hope I can keep watching my club games standing and jumping.
> No seat for me, thanks!


I'm not saying this would happen everywhere but that more places would join the modern stadium phenomenon, which is already starting to happen in the country.


----------



## AndreÇB

kerouac1848 said:


> But most State Championships are woefully in terms of quality and interest is tiny. It just seems like an anachronism now. It made sense when a national league wasn't practical, but now it is they feel redundant. Just like the League Cup in England, a completely pointless competition today. Too many games weakens interest and devalues matches (something which I think has happened in Scotland to a degree, where clubs can theoretically play each other up to 6 times a season, with a min of 4 for those in the same league). No club should really play more than 60 games in a calender season, exc. friendlies.


I agree. State Championships can be interesting by the local rivalries, but 23 games is too much. Almost 4 months.

If it's impossible to end it, at least make the National 1st Division clubs to enter the State Champ' in an advanced stage.


----------



## kerouac1848

> I agree. State Championships can be interesting by the local rivalries, but 23 games is too much. Almost 4 months.
> 
> If it's impossible to end it, at least make the National 1st Division clubs to enter the State Champ' in an advanced stage.


From what I understand, it is politics that stands in the way. Each State has its own football federation which obtains the bulk of its money (and thus power) from the state championships. Take away their main source of funding and they'd quickly turn into something along the lines of the Country Football Associations in England, which have nothing like the power and relevance of the state federations in Brazil. 

Entering at an advance stage is a good idea of a compromise. A final round featuring 8 clubs playing each other just once with no knockout phase seems about right. Would just be 7 games then and act like a friendly tournament before the league starts afterwards.


----------



## ruifo

Bezzi said:


> Start of works in Fortaleza:



Project for Fortaleza (67.000 seats)


----------



## AndreÇB

The Game Is Up said:


> I'm not saying this would happen everywhere but that more places would join the modern stadium phenomenon, which is already starting to happen in the country.


"Boring stadium phenomenon"... In fact, when I go to stadiums in Brazil, I see that people are 50/50 on standing and seating.

*Give seats to those who want to seat. Give stands to those who want to stand.* You can't do better than this. Club football is different, you gotta respect what the fans want.

I recall the case of Engenhao Stadium (Joao Havelange Municipal, in Rio), which is all-seater. Fans simply jump on the seats. Obviously, the seats brake. It would be simpler and safer to have stands in some sectors.


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Salvador:


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Porto Alegre:


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Maracana:


----------



## crazydude

Looks like it's Brazil's turn to fend off the media attacks:



> England are believed to be on standby to host the World Cup in 2014, if Brazil are unable to do so.
> 
> And The People claims that senior members of the FA will have a meeting this week to discuss the timing and strategy of the rescue plan, should one be necessary.
> 
> This comes only a fortnight after Fifa executive committee members decided not to pick England over other bidders when it came to selecting the host for the 2018 edition of the tournament.
> 
> Progress in Brazil is reported to be worryingly slow, although it is not thought to have become a crisis situation just yet.
> 
> But it is said that the FA will hold talks with Fifa as a contingency position, so there is a back-up plan in place if Brazil cannot get their stadia and airports built by the time the governing body takes the final decision about whether or not the tournament will go ahead there in four years' time.


Source

There used to be stories like this about South Africa all the time. Good luck Brazil.


----------



## Turbosnail

The Engish FA should tell FIFA to **** off if they're asked to host the world cup. I'm sure Brazil will get everything done on time. Personally, I also hope Brazil win the world cup in 2014.


----------



## n_pon88

forgeting that news above. 
how on schedule is Brazil for 2014? 
only 2 and half years to go. the progress looks great so far.


----------



## Di-brazil

crazydude said:


> Looks like it's Brazil's turn to fend off the media attacks:
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> There used to be stories like this about South Africa all the time. Good luck Brazil.


Thanks


----------



## Bezzi

n_pon88 said:


> forgeting that news above.
> how on schedule is Brazil for 2014?
> only 2 and half years to go. the progress looks great so far.


10 of the 12 cities have already started the works in their stadiums. The infrastructure works have also begun in several cities. The situation that we have more concerns is about the airports. Only two started their works, but all others are in the tender stage. We're still in 2010! It's too early for speculations of this kind. I know that losing an election when you're favorite is not easy but I think England will have to wait a little longer. We will have our World Cup in 2014.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Newsdesk - Silva Boost for Brazil World Cup Preps; Blatter's FIFA Presidential Dreams*









http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/
Brazil's sports minister Orlando Silva will serve in Dilma Rousseff's new government, it was announced on Monday.Silva, 39, has held the position in the ministry of sports since March 2006. He was part of the country's successful 2014 World Cup bid and has since taken a lead role in preparations.

Rousseff named Silva in her 37-member cabinet yesterday. Brazil's first female president succeeds Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva and will take office on Jan. 1. She will lead Brazil through the World Cup, serving until 2015.

In recent months, Silva has come to blows with the 2014 organising committee led by Brazilian football federation chief Ricardo Teixeira following his comments over the sluggish pace of stadia preparations in the 12 host cities.

Silva has also highlighted the lack of progress in upgrading the nation's airports, a key area of concern for FIFA.

FIFA officials including secretary general Jerome Valcke met with Teixeira and 2014 LOC officials in Abu Dhabi on Friday on the sidelines of the Club World Cup.

Valcke told a press conference that the dates of the World Cup are still to be decided along with the match schedule. The FIFA showpiece will take place either June 6 or 13 to July 6 or 13 in 2014.

Despite Sao Paulo's difficulties in finalising a stadium - Corinthians' 65,000-seat Itaquera venue has not yet received final funding or sign-off from FIFA - Valcke insisted Brazil's stadia projects were not a worry.

"There's no doubt stadiums will be sorted. Airports are a more pressing concern," he told reporters.

FIFA's ruling executive is set to finalise the dates of the tournament and match schedule at its meeting in March.

Blatter: "My dreams are still alive"
Sepp Blatter says he has no idea if anyone will stand against him for the FIFA presidency on June 1.

Blatter restated his plans to run for a fourth term as world football's leader at the Club World Cup on Friday and is expected to be re-elected unopposed at the May 31 to June 1 FIFA Congress in Zurich.

"My dreams are still alive," he told a press conference in Abu Dhabi, adding that he wanted to further his aims of developing the social and cultural impact of football around the globe.

"I don't know if I will be the only candidate. If there are other candidates coming, I will try to get the votes but it is for the congress to decide."

The deadline for candidatures is not for several months, but there are few people in the FIFA hierarchy likely to emerge as strong contenders. UEFA boss Michel Platini and AFC chief Mohamed Bin Hammam appear only to be seeking their re-elections as presidents of the two confederations in the next three months.

One possible challenger is South Korea's Chung Mong Joon. Rumours persist that the FIFA vice president, who has been an Ex-co member since 1994, could mount a challenge.

Having offered mixed messages to media about his intentions in the last two months, he has given no indication in public that he will oppose Blatter since Korea lost out in the 2022 World Cup bid race.

Chung will remain tight-lipped about his plans for at least a couple of weeks. His must first see off the challenge from Jordan's Prince Ali bin al Hussein for Asia's FIFA vice presidential seat at the AFC Congress on Jan. 6.

Samuel Eto'o wins African award
Cameroon striker Samuel Eto'o is the African Footballer of the Year for a record fourth time.

The Inter Milan striker, who picked up European and Italian titles last season, won the accolade again at the annual Confederation of African Football awards in Cairo last night.

The 29-year-old beat off competition from Ghana's Asamoah Gyan of Ivory Coast's Didier Drogba following a survey of national coaches in Africa.

With Inter Milan, he lifted the Serie A title, won the Italian Cup and UEFA Champions League in 2009/10, scoring 16 goals. For Cameroon, he netted twice at the Africa Cup of Nations and hit a double at the World Cup.

Eto'o's fourth African Footballer of the Year award - he won it in 2003, 04 and 05 - takes him ahead of three-time winners Abedi Pele and George Weah.

Ghana were named best national team following their heroics at the South African World Cup where they were beaten quarter-finalists.

Zambia FA developments
FIFA has confirmed that Kalusha Bwalya is the legitimate president of the Football Association of Zambia (FAZ) following a meeting Zurich on Monday.

FIFA president Sepp Blatter and secretary general Jerome Valcke held a meeting with Zambian Minister of Sport Kenneth Chipungu, chairman of National Sports Council of Zambia Chifumu Banda, FAZ president Kalusha Bwalya, FAZ general secretary George Kasengele, and representatives of a rival group to the current FAZ executive led by Andrew Kamanga and Simataa Simataa.

FIFA said that if any motion of no-confidence in Bwalya and his executive committee would have to be presented at the council's next AGM in March.

Zambian football was in dire straits in September when four executive committee members quit over concerns with Bwalya's leadership. The 1988 African Footballer of the Year then co-opted a number of members on to his committee - a move deemed valid by Fifa.

But Kamanga and a small group opposed to Bwalya alerted FIFA claiming Bwalya's actions were illegal.

"FIFA and CAF will continue to monitor closely the Zambian situation and they will send representatives to the March 2011 general council meeting," a statement from world football's governing body said.

Croatian football chief re-elected
Vlatko Marković has been re-elected as the Croatian Football Federation (HNS) president for another four-year term.

Marković has served as HNS president since 1998.

Improvement of the football infrastructure in Croatia, both in the capital Zagreb and throughout the country, is said to be one of his top priorities.

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/newsdesk-silva-boost-for-brazil-world.html


----------



## fifa2014bra

*FIFA to demand that Brazil speed up pace of 2014 World Cup preparations*

FIFA, having resolved for the time being the issues over the 2018 and 2022 World Cups, is turning its urgent attention to the snail’s pace of preparations in Brazil for the finals of 2014.

President Sepp Blatter and secretary-general Jerome Valcke had accepted that nothing would progress until after the elections which will see President Lula hand over on January 1 to Dilma Rousseff.

Reports in Brazil say that Blatter is comparing the situation in Brazil with that in South Africa less than four years from the Opening Match, particularly where infrastricture projects such as airports and hotels are concerned. Independent studies have also suggested that stadia redevelopment has fallen behind the pace set by the South Africans at a comparative time.

Blatter said: “Perhaps we have to remind Brazil that the World Cup is in three and a half years. As far as the stadia are concerned they are doing a good job but I am not so certain the same can be said about the general infrastucture.

“The issues are the same as in South Africa at this stage. What will happen if the stadia are not ready? Or the hotels? Do we have a Plan B in one pocket and a Plan C in another? Well, Plan B is Brazil – and Plan C is also Brazil. We’re sure the Brazilians will do what has to be done. We cannot believe anything different – after all, this is a country of 220m people with a strong economy. I am confident they will do it. Certainly, with a little encourgament here and there.”

Hints that FIFA might push back the dates to provide players with more preparation time have been discounted. Valcke has said that the finals will run from either June 6 to July 6 or June 13 to July 13.

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/fifa-to-demand-that-brazil-speed-up.html


----------



## engenx4

eita , estou vendo a vergonha que vai ser essa Copa.:bash::bash:

O governo está esperando o que , os estadios ficarem prontos do nada.


----------



## LEo...

New video of Maracanã 2014

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2010/12/video-veja-como-ficara-o-maracana-para-copa-do-mundo-de-2014.html


----------



## Bezzi

^^


----------



## Davijp

very good !
muiito bom o maraca !


----------



## AndreÇB

Only red seats?... terrible... What about the "original concrete" visual that was told?
Make it easier... Donate the stadium to CR Flamengo, once for all... Red is not the color of the state flag, nor the national flag.










My sugestion: make the initials with seats.


----------



## Julio CAF

Blind spot detection


----------



## Hansadyret

Turbosnail said:


> I also hope Brazil win the world cup in 2014.


Argentina will pick up the trophy at the Maracana:lol:


----------



## Wey

^^ God will divide by zero before that happens :yes:


----------



## fifa2014bra

*World Cup ‘a massive boost to Brazil’*

World Cup ‘a massive boost to Brazil’ 
With excitement already building for the Fifa World Cup Brazil in 2014, a new survey, by tourism marketing experts Pangaea Network, confirms that hosting an international football tournament will do more to boost a nation than any other sporting event. Good news for investors in Brazilian property?

Excitement is already building for Brazil's hosting of the Fifa World Cup in just less than four years' time. Preparations for the big event are now well underway, with a number of new stadium developments in progress.

The tournament is set to place Brazil squarely upstage in the international sporting arena. There have been widespread reports of optimism, among the country's people, businesses and foreign investors, about the positive outcomes that such global attention will bring.
In a recent survey, conducted by the tourism marketing experts at Pangaea Network, the world's expectations were confirmed. Brazil will most certainly have plenty to celebrate in the run-up to, during and after the 2014 event.

Having quizzed a large number of travel industry professionals, from a variety of nations and sectors, the group uncovered overwhelming optimism surrounding Brazil's hosting of the competition.

In fact, the majority agreed that a global football tournament would do more to boost a country than any other sporting event – four times more popular than a motor racing championship, which ranked as the second-favourite choice.

Samantha Gore, sales manager for Natal-based uv10.com, said: "Brazil is very much looking forward to basking in the world's spotlight and is going to take the opportunity to show not only the inevitable football-fever carnival atmosphere but many of its other assets as well."

Ms Gore added that, with 12 host cities spread across the country's vast area, Brazil would be given a unique chance to show off its "breathtaking beaches, heady atmosphere [and] wildlife-rich interior". In addition to all of this, the World Cup will bring an opportunity for all to learn just how far Brazil has come in recent years.

"Upgraded airports, monorail systems, new hotels, improved telecommunications and latest-generation stadiums will be revealed for the world to see that Brazil is serious, stable, reliable and has transformed significantly both socially and economically," she explained.

Earlier this year, the Brazilian minister of sports gave predictions of just how significantly the 2014 World Cup would impact upon Brazil, its economy and its people. Tourism for that year is expected to generate US$5 billion and create more than 700,000 new jobs, more than half of which could be permanent.

As a result of investments, consumption and tourism around the tournament, the effect of Brazil's GDP in the remainder of this decade could be upwards of US$65 billion. The country's economy is already beating forecasts, surging by nine per cent annually – its most impressive growth rate in almost 15 years.

But how will all of this benefit those buying property in Brazil?

"With regards to real estate, it's never going to be an exact science to predict the impact of a World Cup on the property market, but it can only be positive," Ms Gore claimed.

She added: "In 2004, Fifa selected South Africa as the first African nation to host the World Cup finals. In 2005 real estate prices in South Africa rose by a significant 35 per cent and, whilst it can't take all the credit, the prospect of staging a global sporting event in 2010 was a major driver.

"We're already seeing many more pure investors who are taking Brazil's local market very seriously indeed and see the forced improvements in infrastructure as an extremely good thing as they make the Brazil much more accessible to visitors – improvements that will continue as Brazil gears up for the Olympics in 2016."
http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/world-cup-massive-boost-to-brazil.html


----------



## Jim856796

Julio CAF said:


> Blind spot detection


Is the Mario Filho Stadium always cursed with blind spots?


----------



## Bezzi

Jim856796 said:


> Is the Mario Filho Stadium always cursed with blind spots?


The demands of FIFA with the project was very high. They don't allow any blind spots. You can't judge by the render. hno:


----------



## jamesinclair

crazydude said:


> Looks like it's Brazil's turn to fend off the media attacks:
> 
> There used to be stories like this about South Africa all the time. Good luck Brazil.


Not just south Africa. Athens as well. And Rio will have to deal with the same stories, and Russia, and Qatar....

It's web media trolling for hits


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice renders of Maracana stadium, will look outstanding !


----------



## netinhogga

New Maracanã


----------



## netinhogga

Rio 2016


----------



## Duck Manson

Turbosnail said:


> The Engish FA should tell FIFA to **** off if they're asked to host the world cup.


Yeah. That would be so smart! :|


----------



## KiwiRob

jamesinclair said:


> Not just south Africa. Athens as well. And Rio will have to deal with the same stories, and Russia, and Qatar....
> 
> It's web media trolling for hits



I don't think Brazil will have any trouble pulling it off, however as a very regular traveller to Russia I don't think they don't have a snowballs chance in hell in getting ready on time.


----------



## Cauê

*New Maracana StadiumRIO DE JANEIRO​ *



Tchôs said:


> não sei se já foi postado essas novas imagens mais fica ai pra ver...
> 
> fonte: Portal 2014


----------



## rsol2000

^^ Works (*28/12/10*)


----------



## Trelawny

Damn nice stadi in Rio :cheers:


----------



## MoreOrLess

They chose a good middle ground with both the Marcana, Beira-Rio and the Mineirao renovations if you ask me.

If they'd have gone with demolishion not only would you have lost ironic venues but most likely you would have seen a sizeble drop in capacity given how expensive a new venue would have been. Belo Horizonte and Porto Alegre espeically probabley would have ended up with a capacity around 10-20K less.

At the same time though they seem to have cut down on the faults that have likely been keeping fans away, poor facilties and poor views from the lower stands.


----------



## TEBC

I hated the red seats in Maracana...


----------



## Pule

^^ I think they blend well...I like the stadium.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Fifa World Cup Brazil 2014 Qualification Formats*

With the calendar turned to 2011 continental qualifying for the 2014 FIFA World Cup will begin in earnest this year. Keeping in mind that the qualifying process begins slowly and won’t pick up steam until late 2012 when Europe joins in on the fun, let us look at how each continent has set up its qualifying process for this go round.

Asian Football Confederation (AFC)
Initially slated to begin last October, the AFC qualifying will start with two-leg knockout qualification matches on June 29 and July 3 of this year. Once those home-and-away series are through the AFC field will be narrowed to 20 nations which will be split into five groups of four teams. This first group stage will take place from September 2011 through February 2012 with the final group stage commencing in mid-2012. The top two sides from each group in the first stage will advance to one of two five-nation groups in the final stage.

Confederation of African Football (CAF)
How qualifying will begin is anyone’s guess, but it is generally a long process akin to that of AFC or CONCACAF. Last time out it featured a preliminary round to narrow the field to a more manageable 48 nations which were then divided into groups of four. Of these teams 20 advanced to the final group stage. Look for qualifying to begin later this year with a two-leg knockout stage.

Confederation of North, Central American, and Caribbean Association Football (CONCACAF)
Why any continental governing body would require its nations to play so many qualifying matches despite relative few competitive teams is beyond the comprehension of just about everyone who doesn’t make the rules at CONCACAF. Already featuring a long qualifying schedule, CONCACAF has proposed to change the process to include a preliminary round and three group stages. Long story short, a nation could play as many as 20 matches if it makes the final group stage with many coming against the same opponents. Must the United States really play Trinidad & Tobago four-plus times to prove itself in the eyes of CONCACAF or FIFA? If the proposal is agreed upon then the prelim round will begin this summer, whittling the field to 32. This will be followed by group stages featuring eight, four, and then two groups of four.

South American Football Confederation (CONMEBOL)
South America has the advantage of housing just 10 nations, but you have to think some other governing bodies would find a way to make qualifying more of a pain. Thankfully the powers that be have kept this qualification process as straightforward as possible. In fact this time around it will be a much easier deal for everyone involved because Brazil gets the automatic spot as World Cup host. Nine countries will play a double round robin facing everyone else at home and away for a total of 16 matches apiece.

Oceania Football Confederation (OFC)
The OFC gets the award for streamlining its qualifying so well. The 2011 Pacific Games will also serve as the first qualifying round and the 2012 OFC Nations Cup is likely to serve as the second round. How’s that for being frugal?! On top of that the OFC champion may avoid the playoff it always faces just to get to the World Cup against a nation from another continent if the proposal for the OFC winner to join the final group stage of the AFC goes through. It makes sense now that Australia is in the AFC and New Zealand is in full support.

Union of European Football Associations (UEFA)
We don’t know how the groups will be split up this time around, but one would assume there will be 8-10 groups. Each group will play its own double round robin schedule and all the group winners advance to the World Cup. Depending on the number of groups there could be one or two more automatic qualifiers taken from the best second place nations. There will also be a number of two-leg playoffs between the second place teams whether or not any runner-up nations advance without facing a playoff challenge. None of this will begin until the summer of 2012 following Euro 2012.

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2011/01/fifa-world-cup-brazil-2014.html


----------



## TEBC

Pule said:


> ^^ I think they blend well...I like the stadium.


Hi Pule, good to see u around! I miss South Africa soooo bad! U have no ideia!! hahahaha Im waiting for u in 2014!


----------



## love9685

thanks regel best forum rules.....


----------



## Capital78

Maracana as a symbol of Brazilian footbal should have seats of different colours. Red is so common, they should pick Brazilian colours, blue white, yellow.


----------



## Gutex

The problem with this colour is that will be 4 read seat stadiums in the WC... Mineirão, Beira-rio and Arena da Baixada already have read seats...


----------



## DimitriB

Any news of the Arena Itaquera Corinthians ?


----------



## TEBC

DimitriB said:


> Any news of the Arena Itaquera Corinthians ?


only in the end of this month


----------



## Gutex

DimitriB said:


> Any news of the Arena Itaquera Corinthians ?


Maybe this stadium will never be constructed.
The media is already considering that the state goverment is working in another project.


----------



## Diego Logon

The city of Goiania may replace the city of Natal in 2014.

According to the newspaper Folha de S. Paulo, Goiânia CBF uses to push Christmas, which is struggling to move forward in its bid to stage the 2014 World Cup. The capital of Goias, through the governor-elect Marconi Perillo (PSDB), has led to the Organizing Committee a plan to replace the city Natal.

Also according to the newspaper, Ricardo Teixeira, president of CBF and the Organizing Committee, liked the idea of substitution, which would leave the Midwest with three seats - are the Brasília and Cuiabá others. Perillo issued a statement denying there had suggested the inclusion of Goiania in place of Christmas. He said a request was made for the friendly between Brazil and the Netherlands, scheduled for June, to be held at Serra Dourada.


IMAGES SERRA DOURADA STADIUM 2014


----------



## Trelawny

I like Natal better!!


----------



## hubemx

Round stadium uke:


----------



## rafamlopes

That is not going to happen.


----------



## lowongankerja

brazil is great, they have a culture about football like a religion in their heart. i wish brazil 2014 show the amazing wordl cup ever i have seen  nice.


----------



## ElvisGyn

Diego Logon said:


> The city of Goiania may replace the city of Natal in 2014.
> 
> According to the newspaper Folha de S. Paulo, Goiânia CBF uses to push Christmas, which is struggling to move forward in its bid to stage the 2014 World Cup. The capital of Goias, through the governor-elect Marconi Perillo (PSDB), has led to the Organizing Committee a plan to replace the city Natal.
> 
> Also according to the newspaper, Ricardo Teixeira, president of CBF and the Organizing Committee, liked the idea of substitution, which would leave the Midwest with three seats - are the Brasília and Cuiabá others. Perillo issued a statement denying there had suggested the inclusion of Goiania in place of Christmas. He said a request was made for the friendly between Brazil and the Netherlands, scheduled for June, to be held at Serra Dourada.
> 
> 
> IMAGES SERRA DOURADA STADIUM 2014


This project was rejected by FIFA
It will be another project

Se Goiânia For Sede da Copa de 2014, Será Outro Projeto, Esse Foi Regeitado pela FIFA

Ps: I dont Know English.


----------



## Cirdan

I really don't think that FIFA will agree to a venue change at this stage, almost a year after the construction should have started... if Natal can't do it, I believe they are more likely to drop the venue completely.


----------



## Wey

No city will be added at this point! The only thing FIFA could do is to eliminate those with recurring delays in their deadlines.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Diego Logon said:


> The city of Goiania may replace the city of Natal in 2014.


Look like 100,000capacity??


----------



## Neoxsparkx

Turbosnail said:


> The Engish FA should tell FIFA to **** off if they're asked to host the world cup. I'm sure Brazil will get everything done on time. Personally, I also hope Brazil win the world cup in 2014.


France will win the FIFA World Cup in Brazil come 2014 :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

Neoxsparkx said:


> France will win the FIFA World Cup in Brazil come 2014 :cheers:


Why not Lebanon?


----------



## hqsouza

Neoxsparkx said:


> France will win the FIFA World Cup in Brazil come 2014 :cheers:


Sorry pal, but this one is already ours!!! :banana:Brazil into the hex! :cheers:


----------



## Neoxsparkx

hqsouza said:


> Sorry pal, but this one is already ours!!! :banana:Brazil into the hex! :cheers:


First 1998, then 2006, you know you can't beat France :nuts:


----------



## leomarques

1958? ^^


----------



## fifa2014bra

Brazil can beat France


----------



## hubemx

¿Maracanaço 2? maybe.


----------



## PejatBR

lol it would be a expetacular final Brazil vs France
The revenge
brazilians are more angry and worried with France than Argentina and Italy.
A title in Maraca against France probably will be the bigest celebration of the decade.


----------



## Trelawny

fifa2014bra said:


> Brazil can beat France


No doubt, but the young french team we will see in 2012 euro will be something to watch.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

fifa2014bra said:


> Brazil can beat France


I hate France!! I want Brazil 10 x 0 France!!


----------



## Neoxsparkx

leomarques said:


> 1958? ^^


Not during my lifetime :lol:


----------



## Gutex

:hilarious
Maybe when France win 4 more world cups we can start to compare the 2 teams...
Until then I think is better for France to keep running after Brazil...


----------



## Hansadyret

Neoxsparkx said:


> First 1998, then 2006, you know you can't beat France :nuts:


Don't forget 1986, i can still remember that game, crazy it was a fantastic match with Platini, Careca etc, and Zico missing the penalty.


----------



## rsol2000

Brazil x Uruguay in 2014.


----------



## AcesHigh

while in some cities, they havent even STARTED yet, in Porto Alegre, an ultra modern stadium for 53 thousand people is already at the ending of the foundations state... and it wont even be used in the cup!!!! :| :|


----------



## The Punisher 1924

Final 2014: Argentina x Germany


----------



## The Punisher 1924

AcesHigh said:


> while in some cities, they havent even STARTED yet, in Porto Alegre, an ultra modern stadium for 53 thousand people is already at the ending of the foundations state... and it wont even be used in the cup!!!!


And in Curitiba - nothing happens.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Diego Logon said:


> There are rumors that the stadium is for 42,500 people



I don't know if it's a smaller or bigger version, but it definitively looks like the Boavista stadium in Oporto (and not only because of the corners)!


----------



## AcesHigh

Diego Logon said:


> Goiânia tries last foray ..
> 
> together with the Goiás Esporte Clube (higher capital club)
> *the state capital of Maharashtra presented* as the main stadium for
> the crown in 2014 before the design arena of the capital club.
> 
> There are rumors that the stadium is for 42,500 people


what?? Maharashtra? Is this a stadium in Brazil or India????


----------



## masterchivas

AndreÇB said:


> Only red seats?... terrible... What about the "original concrete" visual that was told?
> Make it easier... Donate the stadium to CR Flamengo, once for all... Red is not the color of the state flag, nor the national flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sugestion: make the initials with seats.



LOL... Flamengo Stadium instead of Estadio do Flamengo lolol or whatever


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo and Brasilia want International Broadcast Center in 2014 World Cup*

Rio de Janeiro, Brasilia and Sao Paulo are all bidding to accommodate the International Broadcast Center during the 2014 World Cup in Brazil.

The three cities turned in their projects to the local organizing committee this week and FIFA is expected to announce the winner by June.

Rio de Janeiro is set to host the World Cup final at Maracana stadium, while Sao Paulo and Brasilia — the nation's capital — are two of the cities vying for the opening match.

It will be the first World Cup in Brazil since 1950. 

Source


----------



## parcdesprinces

tuguesh said:


> ok France wins more often just looking at the statistics and they also beat New Zeland in Rugby world cups



The French team even wins the friendly games now... :|...


----------



## Wey

^^ Enjoy it while you can. The team is under major renewal and I seriously doubt they'll be willing to mess around with the Cup just around the corner


----------



## Neoxsparkx

Wey said:


> ^^ Enjoy it while you can. The team is under major renewal and I seriously doubt they'll be willing to mess around with the Cup just around the corner


True, the Brazil team are still in renewal, but so is the French one. It is a very young team, with much room for improvement. Both teams will be much stronger come 2014 :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

Sorry, but as as see it today, the 2014 favorits are Germany and Argentina. Sad for Brazil and for France too...


----------



## Inferious

2014 is far away and anything could be. imo im liking the germans since they have young players, did very well with attacking football in 2010.


----------



## Trelawny

ruifo said:


> Sorry, but as as see it today, the 2014 favorits are Germany and Argentina. Sad for Brazil and for France too...


France beat a brazilian team missing maicon and other key players.


----------



## Neoxsparkx

Trelawny said:


> France beat a brazilian team missing maicon and other key players.


Brazil lost to a France team missing Samir Nasri, Franck Ribery, Patrice Evra, Lassana Diarra, as well as other very important players.


----------



## Lord'paulistinha

Brasil 5 stars > France 1. Bye.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Indeed, but Brazil = no star without France (since we created FIFA and WC) 

:blahblah:..I know: But I looove to repeat it again and again... :lol:



Bye.


----------



## Bezzi

Maracanã is in ruins!!



DiegoRJ said:


> *FOTOS: Obras do Maracanã 15/02/2011*
> A partir desta quarta-feira não serão mais permitidas visitas ao estádio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/fotos/2011/02/fotos-obras-do-maracana.html


----------



## vipers15

ruifo said:


> Sorry, but as as see it today, the 2014 favorits are Germany and Argentina. Sad for Brazil and for France too...


wait is too early to make predictions


----------



## Fabri88

Brazil is always the team to beat!


----------



## GilSP

Mineirão (Belo Horizonte)




Gutex said:


> Para que o thread não descambe para uma briguinha regionalista MG x RS,
> vou postar umas fotos inéditas do andamento das obras, e vocês tirem suas proprias conclusões...


----------



## khoojyh

wow.... which team will have the longest flight from their own country to Brazil?


----------



## GilSP

The Mineirão will stay that way:


----------



## hiroamorim

khoojyh said:


> wow.... which team will have the longest flight from their own country to Brazil?


Australia, Japan or Korea....


----------



## slipperydog

> *Brazil Scrambles to Get Ready for World Cup and Olympics*
> 
> Published: Thursday, 28 Apr 2011 | 9:36 AM ET
> By: Michelle Caruso-Cabrera
> CNBC Anchor
> 
> Nothing inspires more passion in Brazil than soccer. *But a Brazilian infrastructure expert says the 2014 World Cup in Brazil will be a disaster and a journalist who runs a website dedicated to covering the biggest event in soccer says it is likely to be catastrophic.*
> 
> Brazil is dramatically behind schedule when it comes to getting 12 stadiums in 12 cities up and running — nevermind airports, local transport and other infrastructure required for when 600,000 visitors descend upon the country.
> 
> Three years after being appointed as the next World Cup venue, and with only three years to go before the event, not even one-third of the $20 billion in announced infrastructure spending has been spent.
> 
> The state-owned development bank BNDES has allocated $2.2 billion specifically to the World Cup stadiums but so far only 0.5 percent of the figure has been used. There are severe delays in the construction because the stadium projects have not yet been approved by the bank, which is concerned the projects, as designed, aren't financially sustainable after the World Cup ends.
> 
> Originally government officials said most of the funding would come from the private sector. But in some cases not a single private company came forward to bid on projects, forcing the state bank to get involved.
> 
> CNBC visited the site for the stadium in Sao Paulo, which is to be the venue for the opening match — they have barely broken ground. Infrastructure experts say it takes roughly 40 months, on average, to get a stadium built. If that's true of Sao Paulo's stadium, it won't be completed until after the tournament ends.
> 
> Also, a government report out last month says the airports will be crushed by visitors because they are already operating over their designed capacity, and renovations just aren't going to get done on time — even though the government committed $3 billion to improving them.
> 
> Anand Hemnani, director of Madison Williams investment bank in Sao Paulo says the World Cup is potentially going to be a disaster.
> 
> "If you look at the state of our airports, the state of our highways and the state of our urban mass transit you'll see that you simply cannot have more people using the system than we already have now, let alone the demand that comes in from these other events such as the World Cup and the Olympic Games," he says.
> 
> Marcos de Souza, director of Portal da Copa 2014, an independent website that covers all news related to the World Cup, says the event is likely to be catastrophic.
> 
> "Now we have a very, very short time to work, and probably a lot of money will be spent and wasted in new arenas without planning, without good projects and maybe we'll have a legacy, for the next 10 to 20 years, of problems and debts for the country," he says.
> 
> Back in 2007, Rio de Janeiro made the same mistake when it spent far more than originally forecast on the Pan American Games, with little to show for it in terms of new infrastructure. Though Brazilian officials deny this, Brazil looks increasingly destined to make the same costly error in regards to the World Cup. The situation has lead to sniping back and forth between FIFA, soccer's governing body, and local Brazilian soccer officials.


http://www.cnbc.com/id/42683787


----------



## Jim856796

Why do people think Brazil's airports suck eggs?


----------



## mdhar.v12

why do western media always cry??.....no matter how good developing countries stage tournaments....they will always pick some nonsense and start magnifying it.....there is still lot of time(3yrs) which i think is enough to build stadiums.....and Brazil has enough money and manpower to complete this stadiums in time....


----------



## RobH

Sorry, but FIFA have been hurrying Brazil up as well. Let's not turn this thread into a replica of the Commonwealth Games thread in which accusations of racism or Western bias were thrown around whenever anyone pointed out obvious flaws in the preparations.

Do you want to dispute specific points in this article, or are you going to dismiss it all simply because it has come from a "Western" news source?


----------



## kerouac1848

> why do western media always cry??.....no matter how good developing countries stage tournaments....they will always pick some nonsense and start magnifying it.....there is still lot of time(3yrs) which i think is enough to build stadiums.....and Brazil has enough money and manpower to complete this stadiums in time....


The stadiums will be built and the tournament will happen, but the promises made by organisers won't be met. It won't achieve near what it should have and a lot of public funds will be spent on not achieving very much at all. I know lots of Brazilians and they're not happy at all at what has happened. For the 1992 Olympics Barcelona spent just 10% of its budget on venues, with the rest on infrastructure, accommodation and so on. This is the model to follow. 

FIFA has to take plenty of the blame though as their rotation policy led to the ridiculous situation whereby Brazil was basically unchallenged. This meant by the time the country was officially confirmed virtually nothing had been done. The fucking venues hadn't even been confirmed. If there was a real competitive bidding process the CBF would have had to have developed a concrete plan like with the 2016 Olympics. Once it appeared that no one was going to bid against Brazil FIFA should have opened up the bidding globally. Brazil was essentially gifted the tournament, which is a farce.

The CBF is terribly organised and has weak governance, being prone to petty politicking due to the power of the states in relation to the organisation. This was a major reason why it took so long to even confirm the venues, as the body didn't want to piss of the state officials so left it to FIFA to chose, wasting shit loads of time.

The other point is that the country simply lacks the experience of organising an event this large. SA had the Rugby and Cricket WCs, so at least had built up some knowledge and skills in logistical project management. It's a mammoth tasks. Brazil has not hosted a nationwide event even close to this size and think have relied too much on domestic individuals, rather than bringing in people from abroad with experience.


----------



## kerouac1848

> Why do people think Brazil's airports suck eggs?


I've flown to/from three - Natal, SPG and Manaus - and I don;'t think they were that bad. SP's is inadequate, but then so is Geneva tbh. Europe has a lot of crappy airports, even many tourist locations in the Med.

The bus stations are a bigger problem I think (aside from urban public transport). Salvador's (or one of its) and one of Sao Paulo's were fine, but Rio's one north of the Maracana is a joke as are the other major NE cities (Recife's is too far from the city). Oh, i forgot Curitiba, which was probably the best.


----------



## mdhar.v12

i am not dismissing this article just because it came from western media or some other media.....but i am simply saying that it came in inappropriate time......when there is still so much time left over.....this article could have made sense if it was posted may be next year or some other time.....and of course this should be wake up call for Brazilian authorities......


----------



## slipperydog

The article was just a sports-focused segment of a multi-part series on the general state of Brazil and its economy today. The current news regarding the biggest story in sports in that country is that they are behind on WC preparations. Hardly inappropriate and has nothing to do with bias.


----------



## vit44

Jim856796 said:


> Why do people think Brazil's airports suck eggs?


Because they do. Our main airport, Guarulhos, in São Paulo, has a capacity of 20 million pax/year. However, last year it serviced more than 35 million pax. And it's like this all over Brazil, most of our airports are already saturated, and by 2014 it's gonna be even worse. With all the extra air traffic from the WC, it's going to be chaos. But the biggest problem is the fact that the government isn't doing anything about it.

Trust me guys, I'm brazilian, and I love my country, but this WC is gonna be a mess. The stadiums are gonna be ready, sure, but everything else is just going to be too little too late. Just so you have an idea, there is no single airport in brazil with rail connection to the downtown area, or any area at all. The only option is to go by road. And believe me, those taxi drivers are going to overcharge tourists whenever thay can, and the trip is already expensive since the airports are usually quite far from the downtown area. But I'm always trying to hope for the best, so I hope the government gets their act togheter and starts doing something other than robbing our money.


----------



## kerouac1848

> Just so you have an idea, there is no single airport in brazil with rail connection to the downtown area, or any area at all. The only option is to go by road. And believe me, those taxi drivers are going to overcharge tourists whenever thay can, and the trip is already expensive since the airports are usually quite far from the downtown area.


I think Recife's airport is connected via its metro. I remember when I was there there was some construction going on. The airport is also one of the few which isn't utilized and under capacity I believe.


----------



## vit44

kerouac1848 said:


> I think Recife's airport is connected via its metro. I remember when I was there there was some construction going on. The airport is also one of the few which isn't utilized and under capacity I believe.


Ooops, my bad, you're right, Recife does have a rail connection to it's airport. The airport has a capacity for 9 million pax/year, and last year serviced around 6 million passengers. It's well structured I believe, but is limited by the lack of a second runway and little space to expand.


----------



## Wey

People, despite everything the stadia are just fine, I don't have a doubt in my mind they'll all be ready on time :yes:

Again, what's really worrying everybody down here is only the airport and urban mobility infrastructure.


----------



## vit44

^^Completely agree. however, I believe that in some cases the stadia are going to be extremely over priced for the sake of meeting the time schedule. Take the Stadium in São paulo for example: so far, not one single brick has been laid. I'm sure that in the end, they will have to rush it and the price might double if past Brazilian contruction projects are an example.


----------



## kerouac1848

> Again, what's really worrying everybody down here is only the airport and urban mobility infrastructure.


They're pretty big deals though. I think now they should focus on 4 or so airports as international gateways so resources, which includes manpower, are not spread thinly. Recife has capacity and Natal is getting a mega airport, plus they're the nearest to Europe so it's a no brainer. That leaves Rio and SP to be focused on. Other airports can have more minor upgrades to handle internal flights. 

Anyway, like I said, the airports I visited really weren't that poor, but connections are an issue.

Urban public transport is a bigger concern, but at least new mass transit systems are being built (Salvador, Fortaleza) or extended (SP, Recife, Rio). 

Some improvements could be achieved by very simple and cheap measures. I found city buses in Brazil (esp. in the north east) difficult to use because there was no coordination or sense of network (i couldn't just go by bus numbers). Just colouring and numbering routes would make an impact. Similarly, I don't remember anywhere (incl. Sao Paulo) having day/week/monthly travelcards or passes allowing unlimited travel. 


> Completely agree. however, I believe that in some cases the stadia are going to be extremely over priced for the sake of meeting the time schedule. Take the Stadium in São paulo for example: so far, not one single brick has been laid. I'm sure that in the end, they will have to rush it and the price might double if past Brazilian contruction projects are an example.


People I know are pissed off not just about the slowness, but about the waste. They were promised private investment for the venues and public money for the infrastructure, which sounded great. However, now it seems certain that public money will be poured into the stadiums and that money is needed for other more important services. 

Also, it was pointed out to me that old problems of the country's club football won't be fixed. Most stadiums will still be owned by the city council with clubs renting. Here was a chance to modernise the game by having the clubs controlling their own stadiums, increasing their revenues and improving the financial situation of the league (what is happening in many European countries). The clubs which don't have enough money could have gone into a partnership where ownership and profits become split (like Gremio).


----------



## auler84

The main problem here in Brazil is not the the country's infrastructure for the WC itself, its the WC plus the market booming. I live in Belo Horizonte (5.5 million hab. city) and we have here an international airport witch was build in the 70's to handle 5.5 million passangers/year, they are upgrading it to handle 9 million by the end of 2013, but only the market growth will rise the passengers to about 10 million by the same year. 
The same happens in the roads network of the city. One of the buisiests road in the city was upgraded from 6 to 12 lanes just 3 years ago and still doesent handle the traffic. 
Brazilian goverment just don't know what to do. We were a rural country with the economy as closed as Cuba's by the late 80's. 
The WC and the Olympics are a big challenge for Brazil, but the economic growth itself is much, much bigger.


----------



## HMMS

auler84 said:


> The main problem here in Brazil is not the the country's infrastructure for the WC itself, its the WC plus the market booming. I live in Belo Horizonte (5.5 million hab. city) and we have here an international airport witch was build in the 70's to handle 5.5 million passangers/year, they are upgrading it to handle 9 million by the end of 2013, but only the market growth will rise the passengers to about 10 million by the same year.
> The same happens in the roads network of the city. One of the buisiests road in the city was upgraded from 6 to 12 lanes just 3 years ago and still doesent handle the traffic.
> Brazilian goverment just don't know what to do. We were a rural country with the economy as closed as Cuba's by the late 80's.
> The WC and the Olympics are a big challenge for Brazil, but the economic growth itself is much, much bigger.



"Brazilian goverment just don't know what to do. We were a rural country with the economy as closed as Cuba's by the late 80's. " Are you crazy???!!!!! What you talking about???!!!!!!!:nuts:

How much bullshit are you talking !!!!!!!hno:

Why talk like that?? Brazil is not all what you talk about this picture ........... you want to do in Brazil is nothing!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## auler84

HMMS said:


> "Brazilian goverment just don't know what to do. We were a rural country with the economy as closed as Cuba's by the late 80's. " Are you crazy???!!!!! What you talking about???!!!!!!!:nuts:
> 
> How much bullshit are you talking !!!!!!!hno:
> 
> Why talk like that?? Brazil is not all what you talk about this picture ........... you want to do in Brazil is nothing!!!!!!:bash:




I mean that Brazil is facing a massive change and is embarasing itself with the lack of know-how, mostly in the infra-structure projects. And, yes, Brazil was a very closed economy by the late 80s, maybe compare with Cuba was too much, i admit. But in that time was almost impossible to find any imported product in the markets, even the technology was very delayed. To have an idea, a simple telephone line was considered an asset in a person's estate. And we still have 2 lane federal roads built in the 50s.

I think Brazil is in the right path, we have a great future ahead. But its not simple as most people think.


----------



## titodude

*airports at major cities are a disaster*

I live in Rio and I travel frequently because of my job. Airports here are the worst you can imagine. I don’t get how the richest city in South America (Sao Paulo) has that miserable airport. The boarding room is like a bird cage. Services: any!. If by any chance you arrive there after midnight and have to wait for connecting flight you better bring your own food. There is NOTHING to eat from midnight to 8 AM. That is ridiculous. I was in Lima, Peru last month and I got shocked when I saw the airport they have. You don't even think you're in Peru. It looks like Europe. Huge boarding areas, information in all languages, signs everywhere, the best food 24 hours!, neat clean, safe, elevators working, incredible parking lot service, nice hotel just steps across the airport. I couldn’t believe my eyes, especially because I was at the same airport, same city, 7 year ago and then it looked trash, the city was dirty. But now I couldn’t recognize the city. The public transportation "perfect". And you gotta see the stadium they just built for the Panamerican games in 2015. It’s just beautiful and amazing! 4 years before it is ready!!!! 
Why Brazilian authorities just don't look at the Peruvians?
The problem in this country is CORRUPTION! The don't want to lease the airports because they steal rivers of money out of it. This year only after international pressure, the leasing was approved "partially". They don’t want to get rid of their baby bottle. I really hope they can do something good to last for years and not only cute disposable Enterprises. 
Everything in this country is made thinking in the very short term. Just look at the metro system in Rio. It was built in the late 70's and it is over its capacity right now. How it will be in 4 years??? The new york metro system was built over 100 years ago and still attends new yorkers needs!!!
Oh man. It is sad to live in a beautiful country controlled by corrupt politicians.


----------



## rafamlopes

^^ 2015 PanAm will be in Toronto/Can!

Lima lost the bid.


----------



## jeffsonsantos

Sport Club do Recife (Pernambuco - Brazil) began work in December to build their new arena.





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ox1_pAeBIQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bezzi

Update Brasília


----------



## Bezzi

New project of Arena Palestra in São Paulo. Works in progress.



















^^
This stadium can serve as "Plan B" in case of any problem with Corinthians Stadium.


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Fortaleza


----------



## Arthurlp10

*Continuing with stadiums that can serve as preparation and friendly games for the cup:*

_Presidente Vargas Stadium - Fortaleza:_

(Even with a temporary structure for press and VIP's because it is not totally finished.)


Fortal said:


> Fotos do PV tiradas hoje, 06 de maio.
> Parabéns a todos! Que bonito o PV! O PV Voltou"":banana::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crédito das fotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/


Independencia Stadium - Belo Horizonte



Vítor Dias said:


> Imagens:





Seven. said:


> www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br/independencia.html


----------



## LP

It's appearing several arenas in Brazil. I think it's due to World Cup. All the teams want to be modern in yours manegement.


----------



## Bezzi

Arthurlp10 said:


> *Continuing with stadiums that can serve as preparation and friendly games for the cup:*
> 
> _Presidente Vargas Stadium - Fortaleza:_
> 
> (Even with a temporary structure for press and VIP's because it is not totally finished.)
> 
> Independencia Stadium - Belo Horizonte


Arthur, the Gremio Arena is missing!!


----------



## Arthurlp10

I'd post already! ^^ 
*The Grêmio Arena*


----------



## ruifo

New images of the work being done in Fortaleza, Castelão Stadium, being rebuilt for 67.700 expectators.




Timbu said:


> Crédito das fotos: Tuno Vieira/Divulgação
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.copa2014.org.br/noticias/7022/MISSAO+ACOMPANHA+OBRAS+PARA+A+COPA+DE+2014+EM+FORTALEZA.html


----------



## SYG1968

Host Cities of Fifa Confedederations Cup Brazil 2013



The games of Fifa Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 are going to be disputed in the cities of *Rio de Janeiro, Brasilia, Belo Horizonte, Salvador and Porto Alegre*, announced today Brazilian TV Globo. The biggest and richests city of the country, São Paulo, should stay of outside of the competition because will not have an adequate stadium to the standards of the Fifa until the beginning of the tournament.

Brazil, the host country, Spain, last World Cup winner and Japan, last AFC Asian Cup winner are already qualified. Other five regional champions coming from Europe, North and Central America, South America, Africa and Oceania must join them.

http://brazilchronic...up-brazil-2013/


----------



## RenanRod

jeffsonsantos said:


> Sport Club do Recife (Pernambuco - Brazil) began work in December to build their new arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ox1_pAeBIQ&feature=player_embedded


Is Sport already building this new Arena and is it going to be at the same site of their current stadium or is it going to be somewhere else ?


----------



## Bezzi

New roof of Maracana:


----------



## Wey

More pics:




DG Aluado said:


> Tamanho maior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/govrj/


----------



## Bezzi




----------



## kerouac1848

Those two different images of the Maracana aren't the same design. One shows the traditional circular position of the stands, which almost touch the corner flags. The other is offering a typical athletic stadium approach, with the seating much further away and looking like it will host a track.

I hope the first one is correct.


----------



## stresss

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/26/favela-ghost-town-rio-world-cup
I am currently writing a piece on favelas in Rio, despite studying architecture and obligated to take an urban design approach im trying to take in as much as possible when i stumbled across this.
Pretty sick act by the developers, the stigma attached to favelas is widely founded on misinterpretation and its sad to see this happening in a place like rio.


----------



## Bezzi

The old roof of Maracanã started to be demolished


----------



## alexandru.mircea

kerouac1848 said:


> Those two different images of the Maracana aren't the same design. One shows the traditional circular position of the stands, which almost touch the corner flags. The other is offering a typical athletic stadium approach, with the seating much further away and looking like it will host a track.
> 
> I hope the first one is correct.


Good observation. The answer is in the photo just above, in the previous post: they are completely remodelling the first level of the stands. I loved the look of the old, almost circular shape, but I guess the new one will be more adequate for football.


----------



## Suburbanist

There is currently a turmoil in relation to the opening venue and Arena Itaquera (Sao Paulo's venue for the tournament). The whole controversy and all its problems are complex, but we can summarize then this way:

- Arena Itaquera will be a private stadium after the tournament (9 out of 12 WC 2014's venues will be public and without exclusive use by any soccer team).

- The future owner (Corinthians) presented a project for 48.000 seats Stadium that it understood it would fit its future needs, and suggested the regional authorities or even FIFA to supplement money to bring it at-par with specific demands for 2014 WC stadia. It was denied. Creative financial engineering + subsidized loans (these ones available to all venues) brought more money, and a provisional budget of US$ 430 million for the stadium was presented, including temporary structures to raise capacity to 70.000 - thus qualifying the stadium for the opening ceremony/game.

- Major oil pipelines cross the terrain in a NE-SW direction, and will be relocated at costs that are soaring as there are concerns about their newer position closer to residences.

- Upon review of the project by FIFA, many items and design concepts were found to be out of FIFA's guidelines. These were not exactly new, but the stadium's future owner had bet it could "water down" some requirements seen as "exquisite" and "out of line of Brazilian football stadia tradition", like air-conditioned 2m minimum wide corridors exclusive for heads of state and other VIPs, quality restaurants for dignitaries, officers etc., 30 climate-proof lifts, 20 escalators and the biggest-ever sportive press center other than the ones used for summer Olympics. FIFA didn't blink (and I agree with FIFA's position, it is not up to any host to build a sub-par stadium, and requirements were known beforehand).

- Upon revision of increased construction costs, the budget for Arena Itaquera now stands at US$ 680 million (infrastructure and accessibility additional works top another US$ 260 million). As the owner itself has no additional financial collaterals for extra loans, nor it wants to become indebted even more for "luxurious and extravagant items that will not bring any additional financial return", there is a standstill. Regional government refuses to fund the increased costs. The owner can't and doesn't want more loans.

- In an act of desperation, the soccer club called Brazilian former president, a professed fan of the team, to intervene and try to broker a deal. The club's president says the constructors and developers will have too large of a profit and are charging too much for the project (despite the fact they can't find any other company willing to build for less). There are some reports on the press that Brazilian former president Lula da Silva would have pressed the developers to build the stadium at a steep discount, even bearing some losses, as a compensation for the generosity with which the government is handling out new major public works all over the country, worth US$ 48 billions and counting. Stadium leader developer, Odebrecht, is also the major construction company in Brazil an its 3rd largest real estate developer.

*How can it go from now*:
_Alternative 1_ - likely - São Paulo gives up the opening ceremony and game (and also one of the semi-finals), the club builds a 48.000 stadium suitable for games up to round-of-8 (quarter-finals as they call them in some areas). The opening game and ceremony most likely venue would be the chosen among National Stadium (Brasilia) - the front runner, Mineirao (Belo Horizonte) or Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador), all of which are public venues where government can spend money more freely.

_Alternative 2_ - improbable - The deals collapse and São Paulo stays out of the World Cup 2014.

_Alternative 3_ - plausible - Fearing a public opinion backlash and the pressure of the still-powerful former president, the regional authorities bulk and pour money in the project. This is tricky, as large swaths of electorate would likely punish the officers next elections. To make it even more tricky, some officers are due to reelection in 2012, others in 2014 (after the WC), which bring different political calculations in place.

_Alternative 4_ - very unlikely - another stadium is chosen to host games (no opening, only up to round-of-8) in São Paulo.

==============

The whole issue of stadia construction is becoming more and more contentious in the media and public opinion. In 2005 and 2006, there was a promised that no public money would be involved in stadium construction, at most competitive loans the government also provides for industries, retailers etc.

However, the tab for the 12 stadia is now US$ 8,1 billion, excluding additional infrastructure works. While most people think it is ok to invest in subways, additional security facilities, improved landscaping and slum clearance as projects that justify themselves on social grounds, there is increasing uneasiness with the costs of stadia and how they are being paid.

Some venues have government-guaranteed bonds or extremely sweetened deals like 30-year tax exemption to make them viable to be built. There are two other private venues with problems:

_Arena da Baixada, Curitiba_ - FIFA requires total replacement of chairs in the stadium and some additional column removal, and also a permanent concealing of seats without full-field view. The owner of the stadium, ATlético Paranaense, knew about such requirements but tried to fool FIFA alleging that some of South Africa's stadia had such seats that were just removed during the games and everything went fine. FIFA didn't accept the request. There is also contention about additional private covered parking with direct connection to the stadium, difficult to fit in as the stadium is in a residential area and the stadium is unfit for backward excavations.

_Beira-Rio, Porto Alegre_ - the owner, Internacional FC, is balking at the costs of some requirements it deems "useless" and "senseless" like additional catering facilities that don't match the demand for in-venue food sells on Brazilian stadiums. There is also dispute about the roof and the percentage of seats to be covered by roof. It tried to get away from some of a/c requirements alleging it is cold in Porto Alegre on South Hemisphere winter (which is true). FIFA didn't balk.

===============

I think 2014WC will be a big milestone for FIFA. After that, only countries with a very deep purse and a willingness to spend tons of money will qualify to be hosts of FIFA, and it is unlikely that we'll have any WC tournament in Latin America anytime soon.


----------



## Arthurlp10

*Castelão*




acarleial said:


> Mais fotos postadas por Ferruccio Feitosa, via twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Visão aérea da obra da Etapa 1 do Castelão (Prédio novo da Sesporte, estacionamento e praça norte)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Visão da terraplanagem da área de Hospitalidade (Etapa 4) *
> 
> _fonte: http://twitpic.com/507sk7 e http://twitpic.com/507tvf_


----------



## HMMS

Suburbanist said:


> There is currently a turmoil in relation to the opening venue and Arena Itaquera (Sao Paulo's venue for the tournament). The whole controversy and all its problems are complex, but we can summarize then this way:
> 
> - Arena Itaquera will be a private stadium after the tournament (9 out of 12 WC 2014's venues will be public and without exclusive use by any soccer team).
> 
> - The future owner (Corinthians) presented a project for 48.000 seats Stadium that it understood it would fit its future needs, and suggested the regional authorities or even FIFA to supplement money to bring it at-par with specific demands for 2014 WC stadia. It was denied. Creative financial engineering + subsidized loans (these ones available to all venues) brought more money, and a provisional budget of US$ 430 million for the stadium was presented, including temporary structures to raise capacity to 70.000 - thus qualifying the stadium for the opening ceremony/game.
> 
> - Major oil pipelines cross the terrain in a NE-SW direction, and will be relocated at costs that are soaring as there are concerns about their newer position closer to residences.
> 
> - Upon review of the project by FIFA, many items and design concepts were found to be out of FIFA's guidelines. These were not exactly new, but the stadium's future owner had bet it could "water down" some requirements seen as "exquisite" and "out of line of Brazilian football stadia tradition", like air-conditioned 2m minimum wide corridors exclusive for heads of state and other VIPs, quality restaurants for dignitaries, officers etc., 30 climate-proof lifts, 20 escalators and the biggest-ever sportive press center other than the ones used for summer Olympics. FIFA didn't blink (and I agree with FIFA's position, it is not up to any host to build a sub-par stadium, and requirements were known beforehand).
> 
> - Upon revision of increased construction costs, the budget for Arena Itaquera now stands at US$ 680 million (infrastructure and accessibility additional works top another US$ 260 million). As the owner itself has no additional financial collaterals for extra loans, nor it wants to become indebted even more for "luxurious and extravagant items that will not bring any additional financial return", there is a standstill. Regional government refuses to fund the increased costs. The owner can't and doesn't want more loans.
> 
> - In an act of desperation, the soccer club called Brazilian former president, a professed fan of the team, to intervene and try to broker a deal. The club's president says the constructors and developers will have too large of a profit and are charging too much for the project (despite the fact they can't find any other company willing to build for less). There are some reports on the press that Brazilian former president Lula da Silva would have pressed the developers to build the stadium at a steep discount, even bearing some losses, as a compensation for the generosity with which the government is handling out new major public works all over the country, worth US$ 48 billions and counting. Stadium leader developer, Odebrecht, is also the major construction company in Brazil an its 3rd largest real estate developer.
> 
> *How can it go from now*:
> _Alternative 1_ - likely - São Paulo gives up the opening ceremony and game (and also one of the semi-finals), the club builds a 48.000 stadium suitable for games up to round-of-8 (quarter-finals as they call them in some areas). The opening game and ceremony most likely venue would be the chosen among National Stadium (Brasilia) - the front runner, Mineirao (Belo Horizonte) or Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador), all of which are public venues where government can spend money more freely.
> 
> _Alternative 2_ - improbable - The deals collapse and São Paulo stays out of the World Cup 2014.
> 
> _Alternative 3_ - plausible - Fearing a public opinion backlash and the pressure of the still-powerful former president, the regional authorities bulk and pour money in the project. This is tricky, as large swaths of electorate would likely punish the officers next elections. To make it even more tricky, some officers are due to reelection in 2012, others in 2014 (after the WC), which bring different political calculations in place.
> 
> _Alternative 4_ - very unlikely - another stadium is chosen to host games (no opening, only up to round-of-8) in São Paulo.
> 
> ==============
> 
> The whole issue of stadia construction is becoming more and more contentious in the media and public opinion. In 2005 and 2006, there was a promised that no public money would be involved in stadium construction, at most competitive loans the government also provides for industries, retailers etc.
> 
> However, the tab for the 12 stadia is now US$ 8,1 billion, excluding additional infrastructure works. While most people think it is ok to invest in subways, additional security facilities, improved landscaping and slum clearance as projects that justify themselves on social grounds, there is increasing uneasiness with the costs of stadia and how they are being paid.
> 
> Some venues have government-guaranteed bonds or extremely sweetened deals like 30-year tax exemption to make them viable to be built. There are two other private venues with problems:
> 
> _Arena da Baixada, Curitiba_ - FIFA requires total replacement of chairs in the stadium and some additional column removal, and also a permanent concealing of seats without full-field view. The owner of the stadium, ATlético Paranaense, knew about such requirements but tried to fool FIFA alleging that some of South Africa's stadia had such seats that were just removed during the games and everything went fine. FIFA didn't accept the request. There is also contention about additional private covered parking with direct connection to the stadium, difficult to fit in as the stadium is in a residential area and the stadium is unfit for backward excavations.
> 
> _Beira-Rio, Porto Alegre_ - the owner, Internacional FC, is balking at the costs of some requirements it deems "useless" and "senseless" like additional catering facilities that don't match the demand for in-venue food sells on Brazilian stadiums. There is also dispute about the roof and the percentage of seats to be covered by roof. It tried to get away from some of a/c requirements alleging it is cold in Porto Alegre on South Hemisphere winter (which is true). FIFA didn't balk.
> 
> ===============
> 
> I think 2014WC will be a big milestone for FIFA. After that, only countries with a very deep purse and a willingness to spend tons of money will qualify to be hosts of FIFA, and it is unlikely that we'll have any WC tournament in Latin America anytime soon.


Bla bla bla................what you talking about????!!!!!!!!!!!hno:


Are you know something of the Brazil.........I really don't think so.................however we live in a democracy, in Brazil, of course, I don't know in your country, so, here we are free to talk everything, even when we have no reason !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gutex

And the work goes on in Belo Horizonte 









Obras no interior do estádio (Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 08/06/2011









Trabalho de fundação da arquibancada (Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 08/06/2011









Estádio em obra (Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 08/06/2011









Arena em obra (Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 08/06/2011









Trabalho na estrutura externa (Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 08/06/2011









Terraplenagem na parte externa (Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 08/06/2011

http://www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br/imagens.php


----------



## JR Nazareth

* FIFA WORLD CUP 2014 - OPENING CEREMONY AND GAME - BELO HORIZONTE*


----------



## Gutex

^^This information about the opening match is not official yet but Belo Horizonte is one of the contenders. And those images are not from the project that is being constructed. 

*This is the final project *

























































































^^and at last a panoramic view ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>


----------



## DimitriB

Wow, what a project ! One of the best


----------



## Brigate Rossonere

That panoramic view is amazing. What a stadium.


----------



## LADEN

Classy indeed.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> yeah ... interstate bus terminal really sucks!:bash:
> but they are evolving. For example, *future bus station of Belo Horizonte:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro after refurbishment:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brasilia bus station:*


Okay, no more comments from "Brazilianists" abroad on interstate bus stations after showing projects are running really well.

About highways, the same can be said about those in South/Southeastern region - lots of works and toll plazas to put all in order 'til 2014. Indeed, it'll be possible to go from Porto Alegre to Rio in two-lane fast highways (missing few Kilometes by now). 
Not the same can be said about Northeastern, where highways mostly suck, sadly, and we have not big news from there.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

And about railroads. It would be really nice to have them. 
But let's take as example the World Cup in USA (huge country like Brazil), where they have a reasonable number of railroads, but they are not as popular as travelling by plane, because of distances, even travelling in high speed trains. 
Why lose a day to go from NY to LA if you can do it in 4 or 5 hours by plane?

Brazil is huge, airports and planes are the solution for the distances of the country. 
And don't come talking about trains are nice in Europe, because we can fit the whole Europe map inside Brazil three times.
And the "urban" reality of Europe is not, by far, the same of Brazil.

I love trains, trains are nice but I would not spend more than 7 hours to travel from Rio to SP in a Trem de Prata (old train linking both cities)... Even with a lower price.
We can build bullet trains for short to medium distances as alternative but forget a Brazil fully crossed of railroads for passengers.


----------



## kerouac1848

I think sensible people know (I hope!) that it would be unrealistic to move around most of the country by trains. It makes no practical sense. I even think the airport issue is being overplayed personally (as I said before Europe has plenty of crappy, crowded airports). Good logistical management can go a long way for a start. 

The following sentence is wrong though:



> And don't come talking about trains are nice in Europe, because we can fit the whole Europe map inside Brazil three times.


Europe is over 10 million km2 and even if you take out the Russian portion it's about 7 million km2. 

I also don't quite agree about the urban reality either as for a start around 42% of the country live in an area smaller than France and Spain combined. I'd say Brazil is actually more suited to rail than the US because it has fewer but larger clusters.


----------



## netinhogga

Building the Arena Pantanal Cuiabá























































































































Vídeo


----------



## ruifo

Building of the Arena New Castelão - Fortaleza, CE - Brazil:

Source:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=74
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=73
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=72
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=71
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=70

*******

PROJECT:









_Vista externa da futura fachada do Castelão (crédito: Vigliecca Associados)_










_Vista aérea, com a nova cobertura_










_Vista interna das arquibancadas_










_Vista interna do gramado_










_Vista aérea noturna_


*******

Iimplosion of 20% of the original structre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acjLDGgZ1EI





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQklcXtCeq4






*******















































*******









01- _Ferruccio Feitosa observa o entulho causado pela implosão de 20% da arquibancada do Castelão 
FOTO: KID JÚNIOR_










02- _Ainda na manhã de ontem, tratores começaram a retirada do concreto demolido. Trabalho deve durar 30 dias 
FOTO: JOSÉ LEOMAR_










03- _Anderson Menezes, assistiu à demolição do estádio Castelão com a esposa e o filho, na manhã de ontem 
FOTO: JOSÉ LEOMAR_










04- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










05- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










06- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










07- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










08- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










09- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










10- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










11- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










12- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










13- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










14- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










15- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










16- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










17- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










18- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










19- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










20- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










21- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










22- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/










23- © _Diario Do Nordeste / Portal Verdes Mares_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/verdesmares/5824427030/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Impressive implosion pics.



DannyelBrazil said:


> And about railroads. It would be really nice to have them.
> But let's take as example the World Cup in USA (huge country like Brazil), where they have a reasonable number of railroads, but they are not as popular as travelling by plane, because of distances, even travelling in high speed trains.
> Why lose a day to go from NY to LA if you can do it in 4 or 5 hours by plane?
> 
> Brazil is huge, airports and planes are the solution for the distances of the country.
> And don't come talking about trains are nice in Europe, because we can fit the whole Europe map inside Brazil three times.
> And the "urban" reality of Europe is not, by far, the same of Brazil.
> 
> I love trains, trains are nice but I would not spend more than 7 hours to travel from Rio to SP in a Trem de Prata (old train linking both cities)... Even with a lower price.
> We can build bullet trains for short to medium distances as alternative but forget a Brazil fully crossed of railroads for passengers.


So you're fine with highways but you don't like railways, who provide much faster transport than highways? That's strange. Maybe your mental image of trains is created upon poor, outdated railways, but modern trains can be amazing. 

@kerouac: It sure makes sense to use the train, especially in a context where the distance is not that short to make the car more convenient, and not that long to make the plane more convenient. For example, in a country the size of France, it surely makes sense to take the train for inside trips of longer distance. To go to the seaside in Provence from Paris takes about 3 hours with the train, and 7 hours with the car (exclusively on highways) - I'd say the difference is outstanding. At the same time, the complications and costs of a flight for the same trip are not worthy; I'd take a flight only for a considerably longer distance, to a point that wouldn't be withing the reach of French railways.


----------



## King of Construction

Is it 100% sure all deadlines will be met, or have they already made some back up plans, if one or more stadiums wouldn't be completed in time? For example playing more matches in the same stadium.


----------



## ruifo

King of Construction said:


> Is it 100% sure all deadlines will be met, or have they already made some back up plans, if one or more stadiums wouldn't be completed in time? For example playing more matches in the same stadium.


There is no offical word about that, but surely there should be lots of plans.

The critical arenas in terms of deadline constrains are in São Paulo and in Natal. And the most advanced works are in Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Salvador, Recife and Cuiabá. Brasília, Rio de Janeiro, Porto Alegre, Manaus have good works ongoing too.


----------



## Cauê

The New Castelao Stadium project, in Fortaleza City, is WONDERFUL. One of the most beautiful.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ Impressive implosion pics.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're fine with highways but you don't like railways, who provide much faster transport than highways? That's strange. Maybe your mental image of trains is created upon poor, outdated railways, but modern trains can be amazing.
> 
> @kerouac: It sure makes sense to use the train, especially in a context where the distance is not that short to make the car more convenient, and not that long to make the plane more convenient. For example, in a country the size of France, it surely makes sense to take the train for inside trips of longer distance. To go to the seaside in Provence from Paris takes about 3 hours with the train, and 7 hours with the car (exclusively on highways) - I'd say the difference is outstanding. At the same time, the complications and costs of a flight for the same trip are not worthy; I'd take a flight only for a considerably longer distance, to a point that wouldn't be withing the reach of French railways.


I do think you guys didn't get my point.
I'm was talking about regular (and yes, old) trains crossing Brazil. 
First, because of our geography, specially near the coast of South/Southeastern regions and also because of distances.
No doubts High Speed Trains can work nicely for Brazil as it did for Europe and part of USA. But it costs a lot. With the money predicted to build 500 Km of High Speed Train linking Rio and Sao Paulo, we can put the 10 major airports of Brazil into American standards...
What is better? (rethoric question)

Don't forget to check the physical map of Brazil before made any statement about cost of high speed trains here.

And in any comparision between cars and trains I'll be favourable to trains, except if we have too high costs.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

kerouac1848 said:


> I think sensible people know (I hope!) that it would be unrealistic to move around most of the country by trains. It makes no practical sense. I even think the airport issue is being overplayed personally (as I said before Europe has plenty of crappy, crowded airports). Good logistical management can go a long way for a start.
> 
> The following sentence is wrong though:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is over 10 million km2 and even if you take out the Russian portion it's about 7 million km2.
> 
> I also don't quite agree about the urban reality either as for a start around 42% of the country live in an area smaller than France and Spain combined. I'd say Brazil is actually more suited to rail than the US because it has fewer but larger clusters.


Did you ever seen a physical map of Brazil, specially in the coast, where major cities are placed? 
Also, the cost of high speed train linking Rio to Sao Paulo due the chain of mountains in the middle of the way?

I live in the coastal city of Santos, 60Km far from Sao Paulo. When we had the train climbing up the mountains (a wall, literally, 700 meters high) to go to SP, the train took about 3 hours and half to get there. Meanwhile buses takes the same service in about 50 minutes.
No doubts, a high speed train linking Santos to Sao Paulo would be a dream, specially for me, who lives in the coast and works daily in Sao Paulo, but how much will it cost???
If the price tag be reasonable, OK, I'm 100% in favour of build that. =]

I agree Brazil can be more suitable for trains than USA, if we not count where are the major cities of Brazil and the chains of the mountains between them.
But, for example, in the state of Sao Paulo countryland (the richest part of Brazil and with small plain hills) trains would be simply perfect between its major centres

Urban reality I was meant about the cities' urban planning. The cities in Brazil were built without space to place the rails.
This is one of the issues about the High Speed Train they are planning to link Rio and SP. =]


----------



## alexandru.mircea

DannyelBrazil said:


> I do think you guys didn't get my point.
> I'm was talking about regular (and yes, old) trains crossing Brazil.
> First, because of our geography, specially near the coast of South/Southeastern regions and also because of distances.
> No doubts High Speed Trains can work nicely for Brazil as it did for Europe and part of USA. But it costs a lot. With the money predicted to build 500 Km of High Speed Train linking Rio and Sao Paulo, we can put the 10 major airports of Brazil into American standards...
> What is better? (rethoric question)
> 
> Don't forget to check the physical map of Brazil before made any statement about cost of high speed trains here.
> 
> And in any comparision between cars and trains I'll be favourable to trains, except if we have too high costs.


I wasn't comparing railways with aerial transport, but with highways. It's obvious that airports should be a priority for Brazil.


----------



## Bezzi

*Montserrat to kick off preliminary competition for 2014 FIFA World Cup*

The preliminary competition of the 2014 FIFA World Cup™ will start in Couva, Trinidad, on 15 June 2011, with Montserrat welcoming Belize to the Ato Boldon Stadium. This encounter kicks off the lengthiest football tournament in the world, with no fewer than 832 matches expected to be played across the six confederations to determine which 31 of the 203 participating countries will be battling for Planet Football’s most coveted crown alongside automatically qualified hosts Brazil in June/July 2014. Bhutan, Guam, Mauritania and Brunei Darrussalam have not registered for the competition.

Preliminary qualification rounds will be held in the North, Central America and Caribbean region and in the Asian Zone in June and July. 180 associations will then be drawn by lots in the Preliminary Draw on 30 July (15h00 local time/20h00 CET) in Rio de Janeiro in five of the confederations, namely AFC, CAF, CONCACAF; OFC and UEFA. No lots will be drawn for South America, where the qualifying round will be played in a league system according to CONMEBOL’s match schedule. Please visit FIFA.com for the detailed draw formats, direct link: http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/preliminaries/index.html. The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking of 27 July 2011 will be used for the continental draws, with the exception of CONCACAF, who have already used the March 2011 rankings for the first round of the preliminary competition in that region.

There had been no changes with regard to the allocation of places at Brazil 2014. As the FIFA Executive Committee confirmed at the beginning of March, Europe will receive 13 places, Africa 5, South America 4.5, Asia 4.5, North, Central America and the Caribbean 3.5 and Oceania 0.5. There will however be a change in the determination of the opponents for the play-offs between confederations. A draw will take place at a press conference following the meeting of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Organizing Committee on 29 July 2011 in Rio.

For the 2010 FIFA World Cup preliminaries some 20 million fans – an average of almost 23,000 per match – flocked to the stadiums, creating a new attendance record in the history of the FIFA World Cup preliminary competition. The undisputed leaders in this respect were Mexico, whose home matches attracted a total attendance of almost 735,000 fans, or almost 82,000 per match. England's triumphant campaign, meanwhile, was watched live by an impressive 80,000 fans per match. 5602 players took part in total. Also involved were 310 referees and 650 assistants.

So as not to miss any of the action, FIFA.com will supply global coverage of the entire competition, from preliminary matches through to the Final in July 2014 in Brazil, offering football fans a one-stop shop website with real-time coverage. Live match coverage will be available for every game and will range from basic information to full MatchCast coverage with editorial commentaries, statistics and photos.

Source: FIFA.com


----------



## jufovi1986

Organizing large sporting events brings many benefits both economic infrastructure will for country or host city. However everything is subject to a good plan for sustainability and viability. Without it is impossible to achieve the objectives with the organization of such events. In the case of Brazil the many economic and financial studies have been done on the two major sporting events that take place at the South American country over the next five years predict a rebound in the positioning of the Brazilian economy. On the eve of formalized its consolidation as the venue for the FIFA World Cup 2014, Brazil said through his sports minister and then president of the republic Luis Ignacio Lula da Silva, investment of at least US$ 5,000 million by way of renovation and construction of new stadiums, "remember that Brazil is among the few countries in the world whose cities at least there is a large sports arena given this country's passion for football," I say "big stage" for what that the average number of localities ranging in 50,000 seats. However this is a modest budget compared with the investments that had to make countries like South Korea, Japan and South Africa recently in the organization of FIFA events. To this must be added the more than US$ 15,000 million promised Rio de Janeiro in organizing the Olympic Games in 2016. Totaling budgets and adjusting for inflation five years ahead we would be talking about a total investment of US$ 22,000 million. Brazil long will it take to recover the money invested in the two largest sporting events on the planet?.


----------



## LADEN

Very nice


----------



## Bezzi

slipperydog said:


> What is the latest on Natal and Sao Paulo?


In Natal the pending issues are already resolved. The contract with the construction company is already signed. Work began in the surroundings of the existing stadium. This stadium will begin to be demolished on July 15. With the delays, the city lost the chance to dispute one of the venues of the Confederations Cup 2013. But the chances were really small. Probably only the stadiums with higher capacity will host this tournament.

The works of the stadium of Corinthians in Sao Paulo began earlier this month, but the club is pending approval by the City of São Paulo, property credits to make viable the project of 70,000 seats. This project is suitable for opening and semifinal. The club have until July 10 to submit financial guarantees for this project to FIFA. If the club does not get the approval of the credits by the city council, will carry forward the simplest project (already unveiled) of 48,000 seats, with its own resources. With this, the city would lose the chance to host the opening match, semi-final and the national team of Brazil. São Paulo does not have the risk of losing the status of host city. That's because there is another stadium being built in the city by Palmeiras. But the most probable is that the Corinthians can make the project for the opening viable until next week.


----------



## Bezzi

There are others stadiums being built, already at an advanced stage, which not will host world cup games, but will serve to preparation of the teams in 2014.

Estádio Independência in Belo Horizonte. Will be ready this year










Arena Grêmio in Porto Alegre. Will be ready by the end of 2012


----------



## ruifo

^^
And the PV arena of Fortaleza too:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910654&page=5


----------



## DannyelBrazil

I'm not concerned with stadiums anymore.
All of them will be delivered in time (which means in Brazil, 3 months delayed).

Now, we need to pimp the airports more quickly... 
We are already playing risk on planning this.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Bezzi said:


> The works of the stadium of Corinthians in Sao Paulo began earlier this month, but the club is pending approval by the City of São Paulo, property credits to make viable the project of 70,000 seats. This project is suitable for opening and semifinal. The club have until July 10 to submit financial guarantees for this project to FIFA. If the club does not get the approval of the credits by the city council, will carry forward the simplest project (already unveiled) of 48,000 seats, with its own resources. With this, the city would lose the chance to host the opening match, semi-final and the national team of Brazil. São Paulo does not have the risk of losing the status of host city. That's because there is another stadium being built in the city by Palmeiras. But the most probable is that the Corinthians can make the project for the opening viable until next week.


The 70K and 48 K projects are essentially the same arent they? just the former has temp stands behind the goals to give an extra 22K seats.

Personally I think it should be an either or situation with the opening game and semi's, Brazilia, Belo Horizonte and Sao Paulo all potentially have 70K venues so should get one each.


----------



## ruifo

MoreOrLess said:


> The 70K and 48 K projects are essentially the same arent they? just the former has temp stands behind the goals to give an extra 22K seats.
> 
> Personally I think it should be an either or situation with the opening game and semi's, Brazilia, Belo Horizonte and Sao Paulo all potentially have 70K venues so should get one each.


Sao Paulo and Brasilia are not yet certain that their Arena will have ~70K. The three only cities that are 100% confirmed to have Arenas of ~70K or more are: Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte and Fortaleza. Porto Alegre is ~60K, and Salvador ~50K. The rest goes to ~40K.


----------



## Bezzi

ruifo said:


> Sao Paulo and Brasilia are not yet certain that their Arena will have ~70K. The three only cities that are 100% confirmed to have Arenas of ~70K or more are: Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte and Fortaleza. Porto Alegre is ~60K, and Salvador ~50K. The rest goes to ~40K.


Brasilia WILL have 70K. This has already been decided.


----------



## Bezzi

MoreOrLess said:


> The 70K and 48 K projects are essentially the same arent they? just the former has temp stands behind the goals to give an extra 22K seats.


No. This simple extension was rejected by FIFA. The president of Corinthians have said that the project for the opening is another. Recently came out to this drawing that does not match the original project. The roof is quite different.



Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## Jim856796

Sucks that the new Corinthians stadium will not be temporarily extended beyond 60k for a semi-final.

And demolition of the Maracana is taking forever. I know they have until 2012, but if there's one delay, it's gonna suck eggs.


----------



## ruifo

Bezzi said:


> Brasilia WILL have 70K. This has already been decided.


Thanks. So only FOUR cities are 100% sure to have arenas of ~70K or more:
*Rio de Janeiro*, *Belo Horizonte*, *Fortaleza* and *Brasilia*.


----------



## joshjordaan

ruifo said:


> Thanks. So only FOUR cities are 100% sure to have arenas of ~70K or more:
> *Rio de Janeiro*, *Belo Horizonte*, *Fortaleza* and *Brasilia*.


I'm pretty sure the Castelão is 66,700.


----------



## ruifo

joshjordaan said:


> I'm pretty sure the Castelão is 66,700.


That's why it was said ~(around) ~70K or more.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> Sucks that the new Corinthians stadium will not be temporarily extended beyond 60k for a semi-final.
> 
> And demolition of the Maracana is taking forever. I know they have until 2012, but if there's one delay, it's gonna suck eggs.


The demolition is at last moments. Soon we will see the first pictures of the new structure =]


----------



## Bezzi

New images of the Corinthians Stadium in Sao Paulo (48K):




































































































Source: www.corinthians.com.br


----------



## lusorod

^^^^^^
I'm still not so sure about this project. Yes they have improved it, but still...I think we can do much better than that. My main concern about this stadium is that this project is in regards to the 45 thousand seat version of it! Not so sure it they will find the appropriate solution for São Paulo to open the world cup, which takes 65-70 thousand seats approx. The very last think I want to see is a solution that looks merely temporary and out of place. It can be temporary, but it can´t look like it!  I still think that further changes will be made to this project in the end. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lusorod

DannyelBrazil said:


> I'm not concerned with stadiums anymore.
> All of them will be delivered in time (which means in Brazil, 3 months delayed).
> 
> Now, we need to pimp the airports more quickly...
> We are already playing risk on planning this.


Yep I totally agree with you, the good news is that at least the Brazilian Airport Agency ( INFRAERO)-which will privatize some of the most important Brazilian airports sometime next year-has presented to the press the latest version of Sao Paulo City's brand new international terminal TPS3. 

For more information please click on the new terminal's specific thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408780

It was designed by Brazilian arquitects from the Biselli & Kactchborian design office.... it is a real treat!




























Sorry about this, I didn´t mean to change the subject completely you guys....I know this isn´t about the stadia, but it has a direct relation to the world cup. In fact it's completion is crucial for the event's success in São Paulo!










In relation to the stadium above, I hope to see more changes done to it in order to improve the overall design! I really want Sao Paulo to do well at he opening the world cup, the city deserves it!


----------



## Bezzi

Works in Maracanã (June/2011):



















Credit: Vanessa Cristani


----------



## gabriel campos

Estádio Nacional - Brasíllia


----------



## Áporo

^^

Is it the most advanced project? It's taking shape pretty nicely...


----------



## RobH

I'm no longer going to restict such posts to the FIFA threads here. This is poisoning your World Cup so it's going to poison this thread, enjoy reading this. On what should a great day in the start of Brazil's preparations for the World Cup, this is what our papers are full of. Monumental fail Brazil 2014, carry on like this and your tournament will be the worst in living memory:



> *World Cup 2014 draw: Ricardo Teixeira, Brazil's most powerful football figure, calls British media ‘corrupt’*
> 
> Ricardo Teixeira’s distaste for all things English was demonstrated again as Brazilian football’s most powerful figure declined to answer questions from international journalists and said the UK media was “corrupt”.
> 
> As president of the Brazilian federation the CBF and the 2014 World Cup organising committee, Teixeira is all-powerful in Brazilian football, but he has made plain his dislike for the English since being accused in Parliament of seeking inducements in the 2018 World Cup bidding process, and by the BBC’s Panorama of receiving bribes from collapsed sports marketing agency ISL.
> 
> Teixeira strongly denied the accusations. In an interview with Brazilian magazine Piaui published this month, he described the English as “a bunch of pirates”, said the allegations levelled by Lord Triesman and Panorama were motivated by spite following the 2018 defeat, and promised to “make life hell” for the BBC in 2014.
> 
> He also declined an invitation to attend a dance at the Copacabana Palace hotel to mark the Queen’s birthday, telling staff, *“nobody is going to anything British”*.
> 
> His dislike for the media is not confined to the UK. He told the same interviewer that “the Brazilian press is a bunch of jackasses”. The entire staff of Brazil’s biggest sports newspaper Lance! are banned from the World Cup draw because of their repeated criticism of Teixeira’s running of the Brazilian game.
> 
> Despite being chairman of the organising committee Teixeira is yet to take a question from the domestic and international media who have been in Rio for five days.
> 
> He made a brief appearance at a press conference, during which he welcomed the media, but would not field questions. When asked why by English journalists, he replied: “Because you are corrupt.”


Can anyone tell me why - as an Englishman - I should support your World Cup and why I should care in the slightest about its success or failure? If such rubbish came from Seb Coe I wouldn't expect anyone to support London 2012. 

The draw is completely overshadowed to the extent that's it's already clear Brazil has fallen at the first hurdle in its build up to the world cup. At least Pele had the decency to say such words from Texiera are not appropriate, a true legend.

Hopefully Rio 2016 will carry off its preparations with more grace rather than pissing off a participant nation three years before its event.


----------



## Dan Caumo

RobH, don't worry about that, Teixeira is synonymous of corruption and brazilian people do not trust him, but it's seems he is stucked to the chair of president of CBF.


----------



## RobH

I've had this discussion with Danny on another forum. I understand he's not liked in Brazil either. But that doesn't change the fact that on the day of the preliminary draw, the man organising your World Cup is saying things about my country that are completely not on.

If he wants our support, he needs to change his attitude. If he continues as he is doing, your nation's World Cup will clearly not have the support of the UK, and I suspect much of the rest of Europe and the USA will also be turned off.

How can your country possibly fail? A Brazil World Cup - with its fans and its stadiums and its footballing history - ought to be a sure-fire winner! But at the moment, thanks to one man, it's failing miserably in its desire to excite and get the World on board. That takes some doing but somehow Ricardo Teixeira has managed to demonstrate how a World Cup in Brazil could be a failure.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Bezzi said:


> Rio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durban:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Organizing Committee said today that the structure set in the Marina is the largest ever mounted for a preliminary draw.


Do you mean the largest preliminary/qualification draw? Durban's seems bigger but the preliminary draw for the world cup 2014 will be different i think... :cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RobH said:


> I've had this discussion with Danny on another forum. I understand he's not liked in Brazil either. But that doesn't change the fact that on the day of the preliminary draw, the man organising your World Cup is saying things about my country that are completely not on.
> 
> If he wants our support, he needs to change his attitude. If he continues as he is doing, your nation's World Cup will clearly not have the support of the UK, and I suspect much of the rest of Europe and the USA will also be turned off.
> 
> How can your country possibly fail? A Brazil World Cup - with its fans and its stadiums and its footballing history - ought to be a sure-fire winner! But at the moment, thanks to one man, it's failing miserably in its desire to excite and get the World on board. That takes some doing but somehow Ricardo Teixeira has managed to demonstrate how a World Cup in Brazil could be a failure.


trust me, if someone from your country depose Teixeira it will be a great favor for us!


----------



## RobH

Trouble is, it's badly tarnshing your World Cup and your reputation abroad, and that's not fair on you guys. What we should be talking about today is the preliminary draw, instead the papers are full of Teixeira's words and the fact that our journalists are barred from asking questions at Brazil 2014 press conferences.

You want your world cup to be a success, this man needs to change his tone or you need to get rid of him. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Dan Caumo

RobH said:


> Trouble is, it's badly tarnshing your World Cup and your reputation abroad, and that's not fair on you guys. What we should be talking about today is the preliminary draw, instead the papers are full of Teixeira's words and the fact that our journalists are barred from asking questions at Brazil 2014 press conferences.
> 
> You want your world cup to be a success, this man needs to change his tone or you need to get rid of him. It's as simple as that.


The big problem is that Teixeira has all the support from FIFA and FIFA is as corrupted as him.


----------



## RobH

Indeed.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RobH said:


> Indeed.


i would love to incite hooligans against Teixeira.:lol:


----------



## Kazurro

Santos is not planning any new stadium? Is not very small for a so famous team?


----------



## Bezzi

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Do you mean the largest preliminary/qualification draw? Durban's seems bigger but the preliminary draw for the world cup 2014 will be different i think... :cheers:


I think they are not referring only to the stage, but the whole complex of events.

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/preliminarydraw/video/video=1483090/index.html


----------



## xrtn2

Why the words arent portuguese language ?? hno:


----------



## rio2016

Arena da Amazônia


----------



## Bezzi

xrtn2 said:


> Why the words arent portuguese language ?? hno:


Are you talking about FIFA'a site? Just click in "PT" on top of page.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

> But at the moment, thanks to one man, it's failing miserably in its desire to excite and get the World on board. That takes some doing but somehow Ricardo Teixeira has managed to demonstrate how a World Cup in Brazil could be a failure.


RobH, It would be very unfair to see other countries' citizens judging an entire country based in the attitude of one idiot...
Generalism is not nice, at all. hno:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Kazurro said:


> Santos is not planning any new stadium? Is not very small for a so famous team?


Santos FC is from the harbour city of Santos, a 400,000 inhabitans city placed entire in an island!

When Santos built its stadium, it was pretty big for the demand, but the city grew, and also around the stadium, and left no place in the island to expand it.

Santos is planning to build a new stadium in the neighbour city of Cubatao, a 40,000 new arena.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

xrtn2 said:


> Why the words arent portuguese language ?? hno:


It's a huge led screen, probably this will change from times to times, between Portuguese and English =]


----------



## Kevin_01

http://fr.fifa.com/worldcup/preliminarydraw/draw.html


----------



## Laurence2011

Group A: Croatia, Serbia, Belgium, Scotland, FYR Macedonia, Wales
Group C: Germany, Sweden, Rep Ire, Austria, Faroe Islands, Kazakhstan
Group F: Portugal Russia, Israel, Northern Ireland, Azerbaijan, Luxembourg
Group H: England, Montenegro, Ukraine, Poland, Moldova, San Marino


----------



## Gaeus

RobH said:


> Trouble is, it's badly tarnshing your World Cup and your reputation abroad, and that's not fair on you guys. What we should be talking about today is the preliminary draw, instead the papers are full of Teixeira's words and the fact that our journalists are barred from asking questions at Brazil 2014 press conferences.
> 
> You want your world cup to be a success, this man needs to change his tone or you need to get rid of him. It's as simple as that.


Well, too bad. He is still upset of BBC alleging him of bribery with the 2014 World Cup. Check what he said.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...n-president-teixeira-slams-english-fa?cc=5901.

And I like the discussion. It seems whole Europe and the rest of the world doesn't care. it's all plain politics. Check it out.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/conversation?id=936970&cc=5901


----------



## kerouac1848

More proof that the qualification format is a mess bar South America.

The situation in Africa is a joke, how can 12 countries have their entire World Cup dreams over after 2 games in November?!? How's that fair? How long are Greece going to live off the back of Euro 2004 when they were awful in their last 2 tournaments (1 win in 6) and didn't even qualify for 2006. 

There needs to be a massive rethink.

Note: Guys, RobH is exaggerating, few people in England care about what that clown Teixeira said, all were talking about the draw. He doesn't speak for the UK or Europe and the WC isn't seen as a massive fail because of this. Concerns are more to do with the usual 'will it be ready' stuff. Most people aren't moralistic like him and our media are barely trusted.


----------



## Ecological

No. All English football fans in England care about what that clown Teixeira. He is a ****. And FIFA are also still useless. And every FOOTBALL FAN should see this and if you don't then you don't want the best for the game. 

And don't pretend you're English kerouac1848. You're a knob.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Guys nobody can claim what all England people are thinking. Probably part is mad with Teixeira and part doesn't care... FA President Mr. Horne already said he is not interested in this polemic and want to organize a friendly game with Brazilian squad yet in 2011.

Brazil is not in war with England. 
It's only Teixeira, with his usual rude attitude that is in fight with some Brit journalists. Nothing else.


----------



## MarquisLafayette

RobH said:


> I've had this discussion with Danny on another forum. I understand he's not liked in Brazil either. But that doesn't change the fact that on the day of the preliminary draw, the man organising your World Cup is saying things about my country that are completely not on.
> 
> If he wants our support, he needs to change his attitude. If he continues as he is doing, your nation's World Cup will clearly not have the support of the UK, and *I suspect much of the rest of Europe and the USA will also be turned off.*
> 
> How can your country possibly fail? A Brazil World Cup - with its fans and its stadiums and its footballing history - ought to be a sure-fire winner! But at the moment, thanks to one man, it's failing miserably in its desire to excite and get the World on board. That takes some doing but somehow Ricardo Teixeira has managed to demonstrate how a World Cup in Brazil could be a failure.


I think you're exaggerating a lot, seriously.. The world does not follow England command... Far from it. The World Cup will be a success with or without England's support... Still, I'm not even sure England will qualify... 

People don't really care if your FA are at war with Teixeira. Relax a bit.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

kerouac1848 said:


> Note: Guys, RobH is exaggerating, few people in England care about what that clown Teixeira said, all were talking about the draw. He doesn't speak for the UK or Europe and the WC isn't seen as a massive fail because of this. Concerns are more to do with the usual 'will it be ready' stuff. Most people aren't moralistic like him and our media are barely trusted.


RobH is a nice guy, he is angry and I do think he is overreacting, indeed, because the fight of Teixeira is, in fact, with some British journalists.
Maybe no single Brazilian citizen supports Teixeira, but he is a president of a private entity, so only people inside the CBF (where Teixeira is very powerful) can kick him out, which means, nothing will happen.

Let's focus in what we like: the stadia, the party and in the game of football. Politics is always so boring and dirty.


----------



## RobH

MarquisLafayette said:


> I think you're exaggerating a lot, seriously.. The world does not follow England command... Far from it. The World Cup will be a success with or without England's support... Still, I'm not even sure England will qualify...
> 
> People don't really care if your FA are at war with Teixeira. Relax a bit.


2 posts and you're telling me to relax? :lol:


----------



## MarquisLafayette

RobH said:


> 2 posts and you're telling me to relax? :lol:


What? what's the connection between total posts and the ability to realize you're overreacting? You need to relax about it because politicians are like that...

Anyway, do whatever you want, I was just giving you an advice because you seem emotionally invested on it...


----------



## Kampflamm

kerouac1848 said:


> More proof that the qualification format is a mess bar South America.
> 
> The situation in Africa is a joke, how can 12 countries have their entire World Cup dreams over after 2 games in November?!? How's that fair? How long are Greece going to live off the back of Euro 2004 when they were awful in their last 2 tournaments (1 win in 6) and didn't even qualify for 2006.
> 
> There needs to be a massive rethink.


Europe needs more spots. In 2010 the top 3 teams were European and 4 years earlier the top 4 were all European. Africa has never done squat at the world cup so the last thing we need is to see more African teams at the wc.


----------



## slipperydog

Kampflamm said:


> Europe needs more spots. In 2010 the top 3 teams were European and 4 years earlier the top 4 were all European. Africa has never done squat at the world cup so the last thing we need is to see more African teams at the wc.


5 is too much for Africa, 4.5 is too much for Asia

Not enough for Europe and South America

North America is just about right


----------



## Hansadyret

slipperydog said:


> 5 is too much for Africa


I had expected more from Africa by this time. The quality of of their players have gone up but it's like their national teams have stood still regardless. I'm not sure why this is.


----------



## The Game Is Up

So anyone knows when reconstruction can restart at the Beira Rio?


----------



## kerouac1848

> And every FOOTBALL FAN should see this and if you don't then you don't want the best for the game.


You know little about the game and I wouldn't' trust your idiotic views as far as I could throw them. 

Many national FAs are little better than FIFA, the FA were merely obtaining political capital and many of the game's woes in England go back to them, whether allowing Spurs to set up a holding company in the early 80s (the most important event since the abolishment of the max. wage up until then), or siding with the top clubs over breaking away from the FL. 

FIFA are just a symptom of a much bigger problem, but bone-headed fools who read junk off the tabloids wouldn't know this. 



> And don't pretend you're English kerouac1848. You're a knob.


Right. I really wanna pretend I am English...



> Europe needs more spots. In 2010 the top 3 teams were European and 4 years earlier the top 4 were all European. Africa has never done squat at the world cup so the last thing we need is to see more African teams at the wc.


5 for 52 countries is too much? okay then. I'd say the 3 for COCACAF is a joke myself.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

The Game Is Up said:


> So anyone knows when reconstruction can restart at the Beira Rio?


I've read somewhere, it would be in september. Internacional already reached an agreement to continue the works.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Thanks. I'm sure not everyone is happy with the list of stadia but all have to move on and look forward. What happens on the pitch is what ultimately matters.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Kampflamm said:


> Europe needs more spots. In 2010 the top 3 teams were European and 4 years earlier the top 4 were all European. Africa has never done squat at the world cup so the last thing we need is to see more African teams at the wc.


The Africans do at least have a number of teams who've had some degree of sucess though. Its CONCACAF that badly need to lose some places with 2 decent sides getting 3 1/2 spots, hopefully now Warner has turned agenst Don Blatter something will happen in that reguard.

Personally I think it would be best if CONCACAF were phased out entirely and merged with south america.


----------



## MoreOrLess

kerouac1848 said:


> You know little about the game and I wouldn't' trust your idiotic views as far as I could throw them.
> 
> Many national FAs are little better than FIFA, the FA were merely obtaining political capital and many of the game's woes in England go back to them, whether allowing Spurs to set up a holding company in the early 80s (the most important event since the abolishment of the max. wage up until then), or siding with the top clubs over breaking away from the FL.
> 
> FIFA are just a symptom of a much bigger problem, but bone-headed fools who read junk off the tabloids wouldn't know this.


Whether the FA were looking to get political capital or not it seems pretty clear that theres a woefully high level of corruption in FIFA and much of the rest of the world.

The fact is that nobody in the FA would be able to get away with making comments like these and any Brazilian who supports them is doing themselves a disservice. Teixeira is just appealing to nationalism(admitidly overlooking corruption in the name of nationalism endemic in this forum) in order to cover his own likely corruption that hurts the Brazilian fans interests.

As far as the english press goes I'd point out that most opf these alligations didnt only come from tabloids and indeed the whole phone hacking storm was ultimately exposed by the Guardian.


----------



## Kampflamm

kerouac1848 said:


> 5 for 52 countries is too much? okay then. I'd say the 3 for COCACAF is a joke myself.


Yes it is, particularly if these teams stink. I'd much rather see the best teams at the WC than have a "fair" division of spots. As someone else has mentioned, you might as well make NA join the South American confederation and give them an additional place or two in the cup.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Kampflamm said:


> Yes it is, particularly if these teams stink. I'd much rather see the best teams at the WC than have a "fair" division of spots. As someone else has mentioned, you might as well make NA join the South American confederation and give them an additional place or two in the cup.


That would I'd say actually be a good thing for the Mexicans and the US as they'd have much more in the way of meaingful competitive football rather than a WC every 4 years and ltitle else besides playing each other.

The problem is I'd say one that reaches thoughout FIFA, one member one vote puts too much power in the hands of minnows, often highly corrupt minnows.


----------



## kerouac1848

> Yes it is, particularly if these teams stink. I'd much rather see the best teams at the WC than have a "fair" division of spots. As someone else has mentioned, you might as well make NA join the South American confederation and give them an additional place or two in the cup.


The thing is the WC has never been just about a competition for the elite, which is obvious by the format chosen. Cliche though it may be, it was partly about spreading the game and a forum for different styles to meet. 

I mean, how the hell can a knockout tournament held in a random country in just one month tell us who is the best side? Some teams may have had shit loads of injuries, others have their players in league just starting (fresher), others still getting the luck of the draw. Your country has had the benefit of luck a few times, like getting to the final of 2002 which is laughable given how awful that German team was and shouldn't have been near there (ditto Euro 2008, because of the lop-sided nature of the draw). 

Point is you can't moan about weaker sides when the format is flawed from the POV of making it an opportunity for the best team to win. If you want a competition to decide who is the best international side have a double round-robin league format of the 20 best ranked teams. 

Anyway, you're missing the point that it's qualification which is a bigger issue. Many of the European teams were shit, look at the dross of Greece or Switzerland. In fact, the majority of UEFA nations didn't make it past the group stage (7 out of 13), which is a worse percentage than SA or Asia. Russia and Egypt were better than both of them, yet the Greeks got a joke group for qualification featuring Switzerland as the next best side, whilst Russia got stuck with the improving Germans (and got more points than Greece or Switzerland funny enough. In fact they had the best points total of the runners up) and then bounced out in a bizarre play-off against an inferior Slovenia due to an 'away' goal in the 88th minute. Algeria's french c squad were a level below Egypt but got one match in Sudan. Anyone can beat anyone in a one-off match ffs.

What I am saying is there should be bigger groups with more games because that way the cream is more likely to rise. If you only have a few games spread out luck plays a much bigger part and that gets you duds like Greece and Switzerland.

I agree there should be just one Americas confederation.


----------



## aluz

RobH said:


> I'm no longer going to restict such posts to the FIFA threads here. This is poisoning your World Cup so it's going to poison this thread, enjoy reading this. On what should a great day in the start of Brazil's preparations for the World Cup, this is what our papers are full of. Monumental fail Brazil 2014, carry on like this and your tournament will be the worst in living memory:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why - as an Englishman - I should support your World Cup and why I should care in the slightest about its success or failure? If such rubbish came from Seb Coe I wouldn't expect anyone to support London 2012.
> 
> The draw is completely overshadowed to the extent that's it's already clear Brazil has fallen at the first hurdle in its build up to the world cup. At least Pele had the decency to say such words from Texiera are not appropriate, a true legend.
> 
> Hopefully Rio 2016 will carry off its preparations with more grace rather than pissing off a participant nation three years before its event.


RobH,

As I have said in GB before. You are making a fool out of yourself. The FA ran a lousy campaign and lost. When they realised that, they went down shooting at FIFA. And I don't think FIFA is managed by a bunch of priests. They are corrupt, but so is the world of football.

Have you never asked yourself why the hell didn't the FA denounced the so called bribery attempts and dropped th bid when people started to make those propositions to them? Really, the only possible way to come out on the top in such a situation is to withdraw and denounce. But the FA played it through.

Besides, the News of the World scandall, which was the newspaper that exposed 2 ExCom members, has actually put a big part of the British media in a bad situation. You cannot really claim at this point that the British media is not corrupt.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Since 1998, when EC expanded to 32 teams, only the first 2 teams out of 4 in each WC group qualifies. It had made the group stage more competitive, and many more top-names have since then been dropped at group stage.


----------



## Cubo99

when starts construction of other stands in Curitiba ??


----------



## Andre_L

the project for mineirão has changed again
from this








to this:


----------



## MikeVonJ

*I introduce the capital of Brazil:*


----------



## ruifo

Here's more updates of the Castelão Arena of Fortaleza (as of 02/Aug/2011).
Source: *acarleial* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=83



acarleial said:


> *02/08*
> 
> *Colocação do vidro da fachada da nova Sesporte (Etapa1).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *O estacionamento da Etapa 1 está sendo asfaltado.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: http://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri
> 
> *Link para download dos releases de Fortaleza no 'Preliminary Draw':*
> http://www.secopa.ce.gov.br/index.php/copa-2014


----------



## DimitriB

Are all the stadiums on schedule?


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

No.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

DimitriB said:


> Are all the stadiums on schedule?


Four on schedule.
Four bit late.
Four really late.


----------



## CSLou

Which ones are really late? São Paulo, Natal, Curitiba and Porto Alegre?


----------



## JPBrazil

All I know is Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Salvador and Fortaleza seem to be the ones which are actually on schedule. 

The worst situation is in Natal, São Paulo is trying to chatch up so it gets to host the opening event [it is going to anyway, for political and economical reasons].


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the construction updates....:cheers2:


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin




----------



## JPBrazil

ld:


----------



## Matheus Rody

I missed a fountain. I found very "concrete" and nothing to interact with it.


----------



## netinhogga

_*Building the Arena Pantanal - August 2011*_


----------



## patrice meursault

I just stumbled onto this website and am very happy to read about the Brasilian stadiums and the updates that the locals are posting. Thanks to all for making the effort for the rest of the world to keep up on the progress (or lack thereof) with the progression to 2014 World Cup.
This thread reminds me so much of 6 years ago with the lead up to South Africa and their hosting the WC. So many doubters and naysayers, and I have to say they pulled off a fantastic event. the stadiums were amazing (except for Rustenburg--dump). Durban was one of the niciest sporting venues I've ever been to.
While it is 3 years away, it is never too early to start your plans for attending this event.
I am now debating on as to where to base myself for 2014. I'm more of a fan to stay in a region and see whatever games I can, rather than try to follow a team around for the WC>
South Africa was a logistical nightmare to do so. Not sure the format for 2014 if FIFA will make an effort to keep teams in the same region (at least for the first round).
Brasil is so much larger than South Africa, and SA was big. Drove over 6000K in 19 days, ten games!
Anyway, forgive me if I am getting off track of what this thread is about, I'm just excited to start planning for 2014~!


----------



## ruifo

patrice meursault said:


> I just stumbled onto this website and am very happy to read about the Brasilian stadiums and the updates that the locals are posting. Thanks to all for making the effort for the rest of the world to keep up on the progress (or lack thereof) with the progression to 2014 World Cup.
> This thread reminds me so much of 6 years ago with the lead up to South Africa and their hosting the WC. So many doubters and naysayers, and I have to say they pulled off a fantastic event. the stadiums were amazing (except for Rustenburg--dump). Durban was one of the niciest sporting venues I've ever been to.
> While it is 3 years away, it is never too early to start your plans for attending this event.
> I am now debating on as to where to base myself for 2014. I'm more of a fan to stay in a region and see whatever games I can, rather than try to follow a team around for the WC>
> South Africa was a logistical nightmare to do so. Not sure the format for 2014 if FIFA will make an effort to keep teams in the same region (at least for the first round).
> Brasil is so much larger than South Africa, and SA was big. Drove over 6000K in 19 days, ten games!
> Anyway, forgive me if I am getting off track of what this thread is about, I'm just excited to start planning for 2014~!



Because of the distances, many people argue here in Brazil that at least the first phase should be concentrated by regeon. Others argue it should be as in 1994, in the USA, totally spread out through the country.

If the first ones view prevails, it should possibly be some thing like this:










2 Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
* Brasília (mild weahter in June/July)
* Cuiabá (mild to warm weahter in June/July)
* Manaus (warm weahter in June/July)
=> That would be the best option for northern South American, Central American, North American and Carebbean teams/delegations.

2 more Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
* Fortaleza (warm weahter in June/July)
* Natal (warm and rainy weahter in June/July)
* Recife (warm and rainy weahter in June/July)
=> That would be the best option for African and European teams/delegations.

2 more Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
* Rio de Janeiro (mild to warm whether in June/July)
* Belo Horizonte (mild whether in June/July)
* Salvador (warm and rainy weahter in June/July)
=> That would be the best option for northern African/European teams/delegations.

2 more Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
* São Paulo (cold to mild whether in June/July)
* Curitiba (cold whether in June/July)
* Porto Alegre (cold whether in June/July)
=> That would be the best option for the South Cone of South America teams/delegations.

But nothing is decided. There's no official word about that. It's just another speculation out there...


----------



## DannyelBrazil

patrice meursault said:


> I just stumbled onto this website and am very happy to read about the Brasilian stadiums and the updates that the locals are posting. Thanks to all for making the effort for the rest of the world to keep up on the progress (or lack thereof) with the progression to 2014 World Cup.
> This thread reminds me so much of 6 years ago with the lead up to South Africa and their hosting the WC. So many doubters and naysayers, and I have to say they pulled off a fantastic event. the stadiums were amazing (except for Rustenburg--dump). Durban was one of the niciest sporting venues I've ever been to.
> While it is 3 years away, it is never too early to start your plans for attending this event.
> I am now debating on as to where to base myself for 2014. I'm more of a fan to stay in a region and see whatever games I can, rather than try to follow a team around for the WC>
> South Africa was a logistical nightmare to do so. Not sure the format for 2014 if FIFA will make an effort to keep teams in the same region (at least for the first round).
> Brasil is so much larger than South Africa, and SA was big. Drove over 6000K in 19 days, ten games!
> Anyway, forgive me if I am getting off track of what this thread is about, I'm just excited to start planning for 2014~!


If you want to be central and then fly to any city more easily: Brasilia
If you want beaches and parties: Rio or Salvador
If you want cosmopolitan huge metropolis style: Sao Paulo
If you want more cooler weather: Porto Alegre or Curitiba
If you want to see the Amazon: Manaus

It'll be a very diverse World Cup, lots to see, lots to do. But, forget travelling by car... A trip between Porto Alegre and Fortaleza can take up to 5 days in sometimes nice sometimes bad highway...
Airplane will be the key this time.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

ruifo said:


> Because of the distances, many people argue here in Brazil that at least the first phase should be concentrated by regeon. Others argue it should be as in 1994, in the USA, totally spread out through the country.
> 
> If the first ones view prevails, it should possibly be some thing like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
> * Brasília (mild weahter in June/July)
> * Cuiabá (mild to warm weahter in June/July)
> * Manaus (warm weahter in June/July)
> => That would be the best option for northern South American, Central American, North American and Carebbean teams/delegations.
> 
> 2 more Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
> * Fortaleza (warm weahter in June/July)
> * Natal (warm and rainy weahter in June/July)
> * Recife (warm and rainy weahter in June/July)
> => That would be the best option for African and European teams/delegations.
> 
> 2 more Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
> * Rio de Janeiro (mild to warm whether in June/July)
> * Belo Horizonte (mild whether in June/July)
> * Salvador (warm and rainy weahter in June/July)
> => That would be the best option for northern African/European teams/delegations.
> 
> 2 more Groups (phase 1) concentrated at:
> * São Paulo (cold to mild whether in June/July)
> * Curitiba (cold whether in June/July)
> * Porto Alegre (cold whether in June/July)
> => That would be the best option for the South Cone of South America teams/delegations.
> 
> But nothing is decided. There's no official word about that. It's just another speculation out there...


Globo said during preliminary event FIFA wants to do just like you've posted.


----------



## ruifo

And remembering the capacity of each arena (the links are for the threads of each arena here at SSC - _in Portuguese_):

01. Estádio Maracanã (*Rio de Janeiro*): 82.238
02. Estádio Nacional (*Brasília*): 76.232
03. Estádio Mineirão (*Belo Horizonte*): 69.950
04. Estádio Castelão (*Fortaleza*): 67.037
05. Estádio Itaquera (*São Paulo*): 65.000
06. Estádio Beira-Rio (*Porto Alegre*): 60.000
07. Arena Fonte Nova (*Salvador*): 50.000
08. Arena Pernambuco / Cidade da Copa (*Recife*): 46.214
09. Arena Amazônia (*Manaus*): 46.000
10. Arena das Dunas (*Natal*): 45.000
11. Arena Pantanal (*Cuiabá*): 43.600
12. Arena da Baixada (*Curitiba*): 42.000










And also the size of the population of each hosting city (2010 oficial data):

01. São Paulo: 11.253.503 (*city*) / 19.672.582 (*metropolitan area*)
02. Rio de Janeiro: 6.320.446 / 11.875.063
03. Salvador: 2.675.656 / 3.574.804
04. Brasília: 2.570.160 / 3.710.543
05. Fortaleza: 2.452.185 / 3.610.379
06. Belo Horizonte: 2.375.151 / 4.882.977
07. Manaus: 1.802.014 / 2.106.866
08. Curitiba: 1.751.907 / 3.168.980
09. Recife: 1.537.704 / 3.688.428
10. Porto Alegre: 1.409.351 / 3.979.561
11. Natal: 803.739 / 1.350.840
12. Cuiabá: 551.098 / 834.060


----------



## netinhogga

O Mineirão ficará lindo! E o Castelão estão com as obras bem avançadas! Parabéns!


----------



## ruifo

Even more about the *Castelão/Fortaleza*:



luancearachopp said:


> Atualizando!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Andrade Mendonça


----------



## ruifo

Updated photos of the *Castelão* in *Fortaleza*:



acarleial said:


> *19/08 - Etapa 1 pronta!*
> 
> *Foto do estacionamento*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fachada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outro ângulo da fachada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uma das entrada do prédio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagens internas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foto do auditório (160 lugares)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outro ângulo da fachada do prédio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mais uma foto da fachada do prédio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piso superior do prédio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foto do paisagismo do prédio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outro ângulo do paisagismo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevadores do prédio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foto dos banheiros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: http://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## JPBrazil

Yesterday I had the oportunity to pass by Mineirão Stadium by night. I was amazed by it's magnitude and how the architects managed to enhance its strong caracter.


----------



## slipperydog

Forgive my ignorance, what is that building for? Car park/office building (both)?


----------



## ruifo

slipperydog said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is that building for? Car park/office building (both)?


It's the northern parking lot and the offices for the Sports State Secretariat.


----------



## In The End

One more city of Brazil, although this outside the World Cup. 

Santa Catarina is the state, the City is Balneário Camboriú.


----------



## gabriel campos

Brasilia , NEW RENDER :


----------



## rsol2000

^^ Nice.


----------



## Pule

Stunning.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Awesome!!


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Beautifull


----------



## RMB2007

Is that solar panels around the edge of the roof?


----------



## Dan Caumo

RMB2007 said:


> Is that solar panels around the edge of the roof?


Yes.


----------



## ieumesmuaiso

amazing, i love good renders.


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal - 23/08/2011*


----------



## ruifo

22/Aug/2011 - Castelão, Fortaleza:



luancearachopp said:


> Fonte: Andrade Mendonça


----------



## netinhogga

Sabe o que eu não entendo? Como a Infraero não consegue ampliar um aeroporto em pouco tempo.
Olha só toda essa estrutura construída pelo Governo do Estado do Ceará, feita em tão pouco tempo!


----------



## LP

netinhogga said:


> Sabe o que eu não entendo? Como a Infraero não consegue ampliar um aeroporto em pouco tempo.
> Olha só toda essa estrutura construída pelo Governo do Estado do Ceará, feita em tão pouco tempo!


:bash:It's portuguese, please post at Brazilian thread if you do not want to put in English.


----------



## Bezzi

*UPDATE - AUGUST/2011:*









*City: BELO HORIZONTE*
Stadium: MINEIRAO
Capacity: 70.000
Cost: US$ 454,9 million (renovation)
Start of works: JUL/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*20%* concluded



















*City: BRASÍLIA*
Stadium: ESTÁDIO NACIONAL
Capacity: 71.000
Cost: US$ 410,6 million (new stadium)
Start of works: MAR/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*35%* concluded



















*City: CUIABÁ*
Stadium: ARENA PANTANAL
Capacity: 43.000
Cost: US$ 284,8 million (new stadium)
Start of works: MAR/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*26%* concluded



















*City: CURITIBA*
Stadium: ARENA DA BAIXADA
Capacity: 42.000
Cost: US$ 105,2 million (renovation)
Start of works: SEP/2011
End of works: DEC/2012
*0%* concluded










*City: FORTALEZA*
Stadium: CASTELAO
Capacity: 67.000
Cost: US$ 276,7 million (renovation)
Start of works: OCT/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*23%* concluded



















*City: MANAUS*
Stadium: ARENA AMAZÔNIA
Capacity: 44.000
Cost: US$ 305,7 million (new stadium)
Start of works: JUN/2010
End of works: JUN/2013
*19%* concluded



















*City: NATAL*
Stadium: ARENA DAS DUNAS
Capacity: 45.000
Cost: US$ 255,6 million (new stadium)
Start of works: AUG/2011
End of works: DEC/2013
*0%* concluded (works started last week)










*City: PORTO ALEGRE*
Stadium: BEIRA RIO
Capacity: 60.000
Cost: US$ 177,4 million (renovation)
Start of works: JUL/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*15%* concluded










*City: RECIFE*
Stadium: ARENA PERNAMBUCO
Capacity: 46.000
Cost: US$ 325,6 million (new stadium)
Start of works: AUG/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*12%* concluded



















*City: RIO DE JANEIRO*
Stadium: MARACANA
Capacity: 80.000
Cost: US$ 585,5 million (huge renovation)
Start of works: AUG/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*20%* concluded



















*City: SALVADOR*
Stadium: FONTE NOVA
Capacity: 50.000
Cost: US$ 361,7 million (new stadium)
Start of works: OCT/2010
End of works: DEC/2012
*20%* concluded




























*City: SAO PAULO*
Stadium: ARENA ITAQUERA (real name TBD)
Capacity: 65.000
Cost: US$ 530,7 million (new stadium)
Start of works: MAY/2011
End of works: DEC/2013
*5%* concluded


----------



## RonyFurtado

Arena Corinthians


----------



## RonyFurtado

white chairs







































Project done in google sketchup


----------



## netinhogga

*LP*

Eu sou brasileiro e a língua oficial do meu país é o português, ****** se quiser traduz!


----------



## Aka

netinhogga said:


> *LP*
> 
> Eu sou brasileiro e a língua oficial do meu país é o português, ****** se quiser traduz!


This forum has rules. Would you like if a Pinoy would scream you're a ************ in Tagalog?


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Arena Corinthians*


----------



## RenanRod

netinhogga said:


> *LP*
> 
> Eu sou brasileiro e a língua oficial do meu país é o português, ****** se quiser traduz!


Quit being selfish and start following the rules. This is an International thread and every post here MUST be in English.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

RonyFurtado said:


> *Arena Corinthians*
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ugly stadium and ugly region for the best and richest city of the country.. too bad!! :bash:


----------



## RonyFurtado

Joao Pedro - Fortal

Ugly stadium and ugly region for the best and richest city of the country.. too bad!! 

=============
*
Ugly? It is the most modern football stadium in the world. It is not ugly, is a clever design and different. It was designed for the Sport Club Corinthians Paulista and not for the world cup. The stadium was designed to meet the needs of the Corinthians fans.The city of São Paulo needed a football stadium for the World Cup and was nominated for Corinthians. **** the World Cup, what matters is the Corinthians.*


----------



## ruifo

RonyFurtado said:


> **** the World Cup, what matters is the Corinthians.[/B]


:bash: Troll


----------



## RonyFurtado

*
I repeat: The stadium was made ​​to be profitable and sustainable for the Corinthians. The World Cup does not matter. The stadium was made for us, Corinthianos!*


----------



## feliperibeirosouza

RonyFurtado said:


> *
> I repeat: The stadium was made ​​to be profitable and sustainable for the Corinthians. The World Cup does not matter. The stadium was made for us, Corinthianos!*


Troll


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

RonyFurtado said:


> Joao Pedro - Fortal
> 
> Ugly stadium and ugly region for the best and richest city of the country.. too bad!!
> 
> =============
> *
> Ugly? It is the most modern football stadium in the world. It is not ugly, is a clever design and different. It was designed for the Sport Club Corinthians Paulista and not for the world cup. The stadium was designed to meet the needs of the Corinthians fans.The city of São Paulo needed a football stadium for the World Cup and was nominated for Corinthians. **** the World Cup, what matters is the Corinthians.*


Yeap, the stadium is ugly.. This is my personal opinion and I don't care if you agree or not.. 
I never said it wont be good for Corinthians Fans or that it is not economic viable or whatever.. im just saying its an ugly project and the city of Sao Paulo and the WC2014 deserve more than this :bash:


----------



## Chimbanha

The Itaquera stadium is fugly. It's not even subjective.


----------



## Gutex

RonyFurtado said:


> *Ugly? It is the most modern football stadium in the world.*


:?


----------



## pilotk1

I agree with Joao Pedro-Fortal, felt that São Paulo could have built a new estadio olímpico-MultiUse in place of the current Estadio do Ibirapuera, and in time of Copa would be adapted as was at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis, France at World Cup 98


----------



## Bezzi

RonyFurtado said:


> *
> I repeat: The stadium was made ​​to be profitable and sustainable for the Corinthians. The World Cup does not matter. The stadium was made for us, Corinthianos!*


So stop posting in this "world cup" thread and go post on some "corinthians" forum. Respect others' opinions. I also think the stadium is ugly.


----------



## ruifo

Bezzi said:


> ...I also think the stadium is ugly.


Me too!


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Arena Corinthians - World Cup 2014*


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

RonyFurtado said:


> DON'T WANT













WANT...!! How??


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena*


----------



## Bezzi

Brasilia project update:



Ranma Saotome said:


> Fonte: Copa Verde http://business.copaverde.com/ecoarenas/


----------



## DannyelBrazil

This Brasilia stadium will be one of the best in the World Cup 2014!


----------



## Bezzi

*Blatter wants 2014 opener at Rio's Maracana*

FIFA president Sepp Blatter has called for the opening match of the 2014 World Cup to be played at Brazil's most famous football stadium - the Maracana in Rio - and not in Sao Paulo.

"Brazilian football is Rio. And for the world, Rio is the most attractive city to open the World Cup without any doubt at all," the head of the sport's world governing body said in an interview with Sunday's edition of Estado de Sao Paulo.

"Given that the press centre and the FIFA organisation will be based in Rio, it seems that this town is the most suitable for staging the opening match."
The official announcement on where the first match of the tournament will be played will be made in October.

In the interview, Blatter lashed out at Brazilian politicians, including the president Dilma Rousseff, saying that internal disputes between "mayors, governors and the federal government" had complicated the organisation of the tournament.

"It was easier for the Brazilian football federation to work with (ex-president Luiz Inacio) Lula (da Silva) than with Dilma Rousseff," he said, refusing to expand on his comment.

The 75-year-old, who never played the game professionally, also delivered a damning judgement on the current Brazil team which will be hoping to mark the first World Cup on home soil with a sixth title.

"I followed closely the under-20s. Brazil won and I applauded them but they don't play a Brazilian brand of football...We saw what happened in 2010...Brazil lost," he said.

He also waved away the allegations of corruption that have swarmed around FIFA before and after the announcement that Russia would host the 2018 World Cup and Qatar the 2022 edition.

"We have some bad losers inside FIFA," said Blatter who went on to describe "the animosity of England" since it lost the right to host the 2018 World Cup.
"Some of the senior members of FIFA have not behaved well and I have started to act. I am asking for some time. I will announce new measures on October 21."

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.57d485e437bbd94b79544bfd43e48d66.891


----------



## RobH

Silly old sod.


----------



## Gutex

"Brazilian football is Rio"

He just showed that he don't know anything about brazilian football... hno:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RonyFurtado said:


> Joao Pedro - Fortal
> 
> Ugly stadium and ugly region for the best and richest city of the country.. too bad!!
> 
> =============
> *
> Ugly? It is the most modern football stadium in the world. It is not ugly, is a clever design and different. It was designed for the Sport Club Corinthians Paulista and not for the world cup. The stadium was designed to meet the needs of the Corinthians fans.The city of São Paulo needed a football stadium for the World Cup and was nominated for Corinthians. **** the World Cup, what matters is the Corinthians.*


that's the problem "It was designed for the Sport Club Corinthians Paulista and not for the world cup"
it's not a world cup class stadium for São Paulo! IMO the palmeiras one is way better


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena*

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...grxJtjPoAm1T1UFAPa2TEtoiXCqREMJt1vtzwm1oZ.jpg

.











.

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...JwAHxfC4Am1T1UKm6EjjP2UV4a95CGHPRL7kBYGJP.jpg


.










.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão / Fortaleza - 29/Aug/2011 Updates*




luancearachopp said:


> http://www.andrademendonca.com/i/f/AUXILIAR_564_0_73 - 20110829 - 020.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Andrade Mendonça


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena*


----------



## [email protected]

It seems to me the Itaquera stadium is going up really fast. Or is it just my impression?


----------



## MalaMan

Bezzi said:


> *Blatter wants 2014 opener at Rio's Maracana*
> 
> In the interview, Blatter lashed out at Brazilian politicians, including the president Dilma Rousseff, saying that internal disputes between "mayors, governors and the federal government" had complicated the organisation of the tournament.
> 
> "It was easier for the Brazilian football federation to work with (ex-president Luiz Inacio) Lula (da Silva) than with Dilma Rousseff," he said, refusing to expand on his comment.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.57d485e437bbd94b79544bfd43e48d66.891


He's probably unhappy with the recent anti-corruption efforts of president Dilma Roussef. Blatter can't survive without corruption.


----------



## GuiBR

A newspaper of São Paulo said that the opener will be in São Paulo


----------



## netinhogga

Some say that the opening will be in Sao Paulo, others say it will be in Rio or Brasília!


----------



## fabricioz

[email protected] said:


> It seems to me the Itaquera stadium is going up really fast. Or is it just my impression?


It took some time to finally start, but now it's going really high paced.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão/Fortaleza gets close 39% of the works concluded by the end of Aug/2011*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83519755#post83519755


----------



## Casssio

Opening will be in... The money will decide.


----------



## dgsbg




----------



## LP

dgsbg said:


>


High Resolution: Corinthians Arena - capacity: 68.000 - São Paulo host city!

Amazing! :banana::banana::banana::banana:








[/QUOTE]

http://blogdosilvinho.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/estadio_fiel.jpg


----------



## TEBC

Casssio said:


> Opening will be in... The money will decide.


and the best infrastructure of the city (like hotels, public transportation, big airports and freeways..)


----------



## ruifo

^^
Really nice, and really fast!


----------



## Gutex

*Independência Stadium - Belo Horizonte - MG*

Works on Independência Stadium gets to its final stages


----------



## AcesHigh

Gutex said:


> *Independência Stadium - Belo Horizonte - MG*
> 
> Works on Independência Stadium gets to its final stages


too bad you posted a video of Palestra Italia :lol:


----------



## Aquinati

this stadium is in São Paulo, and it's not Itaquera


----------



## Gutex

AcesHigh said:


> too bad you posted a video of Palestra Italia :lol:


Sorry guys I messed up everything! I thought that I was posting on Brazil - Stadium and Arena Development thread too...:nuts:

But I changed the video. Now it´s the correct one! :bash:


----------



## ruifo

More updates for *Fortaelza/Castelão Stadium*:





Ozzie-Ce said:


> *Atualizando... Fotos de 12/09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.andrademendonca.com/


----------



## MalaMan

1000 days remaining until the start of the World Cup...

The countdown begins...


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal - 30% of work completed
*


----------



## ruifo

3 new perspectives of thr Castelão Stadium of Fortaleza, where 39% of the works are now completed, the best rate in Brazil today.




























Source: http://esportes.terra.com.br/futebo...a+Copa+saiba+como+estao+os+estadios+para.html


----------



## ruifo

Yet new photos of the Castelão Stadium of Fortaleza, where 39% of the works are now completed, the best rate in Brazil today.



luancearachopp said:


>


----------



## JR Nazareth

*1000 Days - Belo Horizonte 2014*


----------



## JR Nazareth

*BELO HORIZONTE 2014*


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá/Mato Grosso*


----------



## William.freire

ARENA CORINTHIANS

































CLock of 1000 days

















Inside the Stadium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McTNiWYfuXU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena
*


----------



## Леонид

can someone tell what is the rate or which stadiums are more advanced than others ?? can someone post their percentages ??


----------



## ruifo

Леонид;83924706 said:


> can someone tell what is the rate or which stadiums are more advanced than others ?? can someone post their percentages ??


According to the "Jornal da Band" (a TV news program in Brazil), from last Friday (16/Sep/2011), the picture is the following one:

01. 39% => Fortaleza (Estádio Castelão)
02. 37% => Belo Horizonte (Estádio Mineirão)
03. 35% => Brasília (Estádio Nacional)

04. 27% => Cuiabá (Arena Pantanal)
05. 25% => Salvador (Estádio Fonte Nova)
05. 25% => Rio de Janeiro (Estádio Maracanã)
07. 20% => Manaus (Arena da Amazônia)

08. 15% => Porto Alegre (Estádio Beira-Rio)
09. 14% => Recife (Arena Cidade da Copa)
10. 13% => São Paulo (Estádio de Itaquera)

11. 6% => Natal (Arena das Dunas)
12. 0% => Curitiba (Arena da Baixada)


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena*










.

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...a5-ZNePYAm1T1UHfFyrcbv2rFQgHGD6XcpoGrPXzW.jpg

.










.

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...rcX5PRegAm1T1UJUJo6cUzHdKQzaSbRzYS1rLd-zo.jpg

.


----------



## MikeVonJ

People should stop posting many pictures at once here, otherwise the page will be harder to load. It's better to post a link or something.


----------



## ruifo

FIFA is today visiting the *Castelão Stadium* of *Fortaleza*;



acarleial said:


> *28/09*
> 
> *FIFA verifica a Maquete do Castelão*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: http://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri





tomasegydio said:


> http://www.copa2014.gov.br/noticia/...taleza-ce-recebera-populacao-em-visita-guiada


----------



## kerouac1848

Are the likely to be discounts for fans re. air passes? Even the cheapest ones which only give you 4 flights are around €500, and given that matches will be taking place all over you could be needing up to 6 flights. Add an international return ticket and you're talking over €1,200 just for flights alone.


----------



## ruifo

Those air pases to Brazil already exist, so for 2014 they will for sure be availible.


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena*


----------



## AcesHigh

you mean, Lula Arena, right?

half of the money will be public, in a private stadium. A real shame.


----------



## RonyFurtado

*The Corinthians do not need the Cup. Our simple stadium would be 400 million. The stadium for the opening of the World Cup is 820 million. Who wants the opening are the municipal and state government. So they that have pay for it!
Would not be fair the Corinthians to pay for something that is not interested.
Public money will be wasted in Brasilia. A stadium for 71 thousand people to a city that has no tradition in football. this no one speaks, right?

In portuguese

O Corinthians não precisa da Copa. Nosso estádio simples seria 400 milhões e iria sair independente da copa. O estádio para a abertura da Copa do Mundo é 820 milhoes. Quem quer a abertura é o governo municipal e estadual. Então eles têm que pagar por isso!
Não seria justo o Corinthians pagar por algo que não está interessado.
O dinheiro público será desperdiçado em Brasília, um estádio para 71 mil pessoas para uma cidade que não tem tradição no futebol. Elefante branco tambem em Manaus e Cuiabá. Desse dinheiro publico ninguém fala, né?

Hipocresia é foda!

*


----------



## TEBC

do it


----------



## Cirdan

Looking closer into the timetable, I'm a bit baffled... didn't they say they've given late matches to the stadiums in hot climate? Yet 2 of Manaus' matches are early on 3-match-days and another match is in an early group on the last matchday, Cuiaba has 2 in the middle and also an early group on the last matchday... and it's not much different for Natal, Fortaleza or Recife, either. The 2 southernmost cities (Porto Alegre and Curitiba), where it might actually get frosty when the sun goes down host more late matches than the northern stadia.


----------



## kerouac1848

ruifo said:


> Those air pases to Brazil already exist, so for 2014 they will for sure be availible.


I mean will there be discounts/deals for the WC? For example, you pay €899 and you get 4 internal flights in Brazil as well. Currently, your air pass is purchased separately from your intl. flight which makes it quite expensive. 

Also, they need open up the flying slots as it's far too expensive to fly to Brazil currently when you compare it to North America (I paid something like €700 to Natal from Lisbon, that's only a 7hr flight) and I believe it's because flights are purposely restricted by the government.


----------



## ruifo

^^
Not sure about that.


----------



## dwbakke

Cirdan said:


> Looking closer into the timetable, I'm a bit baffled... didn't they say they've given late matches to the stadiums in hot climate? Yet 2 of Manaus' matches are early on 3-match-days and another match is in an early group on the last matchday, Cuiaba has 2 in the middle and also an early group on the last matchday... and it's not much different for Natal, Fortaleza or Recife, either. The 2 southernmost cities (Porto Alegre and Curitiba), where it might actually get frosty when the sun goes down host more late matches than the northern stadia.


They haven't selected kick off times yet for any of the games in the first round


----------



## ruifo

adeaide said:


>


And here some shots of the City of *Fortaleza!*:
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452361


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4915317295_4bfdaa5e82_b.jpg










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4915198428_0f9d526e63_b.jpg










http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/336/64294650.jpg










http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/716/dsc00249ooooomp9.jpg


----------



## ruifo

*Another way to analyse the table for Phase 1, the group's phase, for the 2014 World Cup:*

Each group will have six host cities. In the list below, the first host city that is shown underlined is the one that will innaugurate the first macth of the leading team of this specific group. The other ones are the following host cities for this group, in order of importance.

*Group A*
Hosting Cities: São Paulo, Fortaleza, Brasília, Recife, Manaus, Natal

*Group B*
Hosting Cities: Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, São Paulo, Porto Alegre, Cuiabá

*Group C*
Hosting Cities: Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Cuiabá, Fortaleza, Natal, Recife

*Group D*
Hosting Cities: Fortaleza, São Paulo, Natal, Belo Horizonte, Recife, Manaus

*Group E*
Hosting Cities: Brasília, Salvador, Manaus, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Porto Alegre

*Group F*
Hosting Cities: Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Salvador, Cuiabá, Curitiba

*Group G*
Hosting Cities: Salvador, Fortaleza, Recife, Brasília, Manaus, Natal

*Group H*
Hosting Cities: Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Curitiba, Porto Alegre, Cuiabá

****

And about each of the host cities, all of them will receive matches of four different groups. Six of them (Salvador, Belo Horizonte, Sao Paulo, Fortaleza, Brasilia and Rio de Janeiro) will host matches of three different group leading teams, while the other six (Curitiba, Cuiba, Natal, Manaus, Porto Alegre and Recife) will host only one match of one group leading team.

*Salvador:*
- Hosts the innaugural match of Group B and of Group G
- Hosts the group leading team of Groups: B, G e E
- Hosts matches from Groups: B, E, F e G

*Belo Horizonte:*
- Hosts the innaugural match of Group C and of Group H
- Hosts the group leading team of Groups: C, F e H
- Hosts matches from Groups: C, D, F e H

*São Paulo:*
- Hosts the innaugural match of Group A
- Hosts the group leading team of Groups: A, D e H
- Hosts matches from Groups: A, B, D, e H

*Fortaleza:*
- Hosts the innaugural match of Group D
- Hosts the group leading team of Groups: A, D e G
- Hosts matches from Groups: A, C, D e G

*Brasília:*
- Hosts the innaugural match of Group E
- Hosts the group leading team of Groups: A, C e E
- Hosts matches from Groups: A, C, E e G

*Rio de Janeiro:*
- Hosts the innaugural match of Group F
- Hosts the group leading team of Groups: B, F e H
- Hosts matches from Groups: B, E, F e H

*Curitiba:*
- Hosts one match of the group leading team of Group B
- Hosts matches from Groups: B, E, F e H

*Cuiabá:*
- Hosts one match of the group leading team of Group C
- Hosts matches from Groups: B, C, F e H

*Natal:*
- Hosts one match of the group leading team of Group D
- Hosts matches from Groups: A, C, D e G

*Manaus:*
- Hosts one match of the group leading team of Group E
- Hosts matches from Groups: A, D, E e G

*Porto Alegre:*
- Hosts one match of the group leading team of Group F
- Hosts matches from Groups: B, E, F e H

*Recife:*
- Hosts one match of the group leading team of Group G
- Hosts matches from Groups: A, C, D e G

****











****

****
http://forum.contatoradar.com.br/in...es-o-menor-veja-o-caminho-aereo-das-selecoes/

*See also the pathway that the teams will perform, and the sum up of the air distances among the cities.*

G4: Natal, Manaus, Recife 5.598 km
A2: São Paulo, Manaus, Recife 5.522
A4: Natal, Manaus, Brasília 4.697
D1: Fortaleza, São Paulo, Natal 4.688
G2: Salvador, Manaus, Brasília 4.537
A1 (Brasil): São Paulo, Fortaleza, Brasília 4.055
E1: Brasília, Salvador, Manaus 3.665
E3: Porto Alegre, Salvador, Rio de Janeiro 3.512
F2: Rio de Janeiro, Cuiabá, Salvador 3.490
C3: Recife, Brasília, Fortaleza 3.344
E4: Porto Alegre, Curitiba, Manaus 3.289
D3: Manaus, São Paulo, Belo Horizonte 3.178
B2: Salvador, Porto Alegre, São Paulo 3.155
D4: Manaus, Recife, Natal 3.086
F4: Curitiba, Cuiabá, Porto Alegre 2.981
C4: Recife, Natal, Cuiabá 2.777
D2: Fortaleza, Recife, Belo Horizonte 2.268
C2: Belo Horizonte, Natal, Fortaleza 2.266
H3: Cuiabá, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba 2.250
B4: Cuiabá, Porto Alegre, Curitiba 2.225
H4: Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, SP 2.193
G3: Natal, Fortaleza, Brasília 2.122
B3: Cuiabá, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo 1.932
H2: Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Curitiba 1.887
B1: Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba 1.884
F3: Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Salvador 1.784
E2: Brasília, Curitiba, Rio de Janeiro 1.756
F1: Rio, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre 1.680
G1: Salvador, Fortaleza, Recife 1.657
C1: Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Cuiabá 1.497
A3: Natal, Fortaleza, Recife 1.064
H1: Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo 696


----------



## TEBC

ruifo said:


> And here some shots of the City of *Fortaleza!*:
> Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452361
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4915317295_4bfdaa5e82_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4915198428_0f9d526e63_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/336/64294650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/716/dsc00249ooooomp9.jpg


IMO the most beautiful host city after Rio.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/timvickery/2011/10/tim_vickery_1.html

*World Cup 2014 - a scheduling headache*

_Tim Vickery | 19:26 UK time, Sunday, 23 October 2011 _


"It's been a big task and long work," said Fifa secretary-general Jerome Valcke last week when the calendar of the 2014 World Cup was presented. "We had 57 versions of this match schedule and finally nine on which we have been working. We took into account the medical aspects, logistics, travel and accommodation."

Staging a World Cup in a country the size of a continent is not easy, and Brazil in June/July offers a specific challenge - winter bites hard in the south and barely touches the north.

One of the big headaches in drawing up the match schedule must have been the question of how to deal with the southern host cities of Porto Alegre and Curitiba, where temperatures can drop to freezing.

It had been assumed that for practical purposes this World Cup would have to revert to the previous format, where teams would play all their group games in a certain region. This would have the advantage of reducing travel time in such a vast country - especially interesting since airport capacity has always been seen as the Achilles heel of Brazil 2014.









_The 2014 World Cup in Brazil is spread all round the huge South American country. Photo: Getty images _

But this regionalisation created a problem. Those teams based in the south would have been at a clear disadvantage. After spending weeks in the cold for their group games, a move further north in the knock-out stages could subject them to a temperature difference of 30 degrees.

This was clearly unfair - and possibly dangerous. So the idea of regionalisation was dropped, and instead all the teams will be travelling round the country - only some will be travelling a lot more than others. There are huge discrepancies in teams' itineraries.

The hosts' group is a good example. Brazil will have to clock up the air miles - indeed, one of the arguments against regionalisation was clearly the perceived need to have the national team in action in different parts of the country. So they open the tournament in Sao Paulo in the south-east, move up to Fortaleza in the north east for the second game and conclude their group programme in the middle of the country in Brasilia - a combined distance of 3,920km (2,435.8 miles) between the three cities.

Brazil's second opponents have things much easier - they stay in the north east, with games in Natal and Recife as well as Fortaleza, a combined distance of 1,160km (720.8 miles). But the other two teams in the group have to fly up to Manaus in the Amazon. Brazil's opening day opponents are especially penalized - Sao Paulo to Manaus to Recife is a combined distance of 6,000km (3,728.2 miles).

The team drawn as G1 has three group matches in cities of the north east. H1 has done even better, with fixtures in Belo Horizonte, Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro and a combined distance of just 700km (435 miles). While poor old E4 has two games in the cold south, and then from Curitiba faces the marathon flight north to Manaus.

They have clearly drawn the short straw. There are other long journeys but no others quite as absurd as this. It is here that the temperature differences will really bite - a problem minimized elsewhere in the schedule by downplaying the role of the south. Curitiba has the minimum host city ration of four games, all in the group phase, while Porto Alegre only has one more.

This looks like an anomaly. Porto Alegre can claim to be Brazil's third footballing city, behind Rio and Sao Paulo. At worst it is fourth, behind Belo Horizonte. And yet six cities will receive more World Cup games, including the likes of Brasilia and Fortlazea whose contribution to the Brazilian game is clearly inferior.

In Brazil this is widely being interpreted as the latest act in the cold war between Brazil's president Dilma Rousseff and controversial local football boss Ricardo Teixeira. Porto Alegre is Rousseff's political base. Cutting down its 2014 role, it is said, is Teixeira's act of revenge.

Maybe - and it is certainly worth speculating how much better the tournament planning and organisation might have been had Rousseff come to power earlier. But in this case it seems more likely that Fifa have cut back the participation of the south in order to reduce the number of games in cold temperatures - not just for the players, but also for the tourists.

Considerable thought seems to have been given to the tourist experience. There is no footballing justification whatsoever for building stadiums in Manaus and Cuiaba. But staging World Cup games there will take people close to two of Brazil's major natural attractions, respectively the Amazon rain forest and the Pantanal wetlands. Visiting those might seem a more attractive tourist package than putting on an extra two layers of clothing to cope with the cold of Porto Alegre or Curitiba .

Whatever the reasons, it is hard to look at the match schedule and not come to the conclusion that the 2014 World Cup is overblown, and that Fifa original idea of eight to 10 host cities might have been better. As it stands, with the discrepancies in distances to be travelled, the draw in December 2013 will take on extra importance. Everyone will want to be H1 or G1. No one will want to be E4.

Comments on the piece in the space provided. Questions on South American football to [email protected] and I'll pick out a couple for next week.
From last week's postbag;

Q) I wonder if you could give me an update on the progress, or lack of it, of two so called South American wonderkids? The first is ex-Bucaramanga star Sherman Cardenas, who was supposed to be one of the great hopes of Colombian football. As far as I can tell if he was such a talent he would be a big name by now, so what happened? Was it merely a case of him being overhyped?
The second is the Chilean Nicolas Millan. I understand he is still fairly young but has he also failed to make the impact that was hoped for? Or do you think he could still be a big talent in the years to come?
Max Lintzgy

A) That 'wonderkid' tag can be so unfair - even if the talent is there then it's a lot of pressure to heap on very young shoulders. Cardenas, a little attacking midfielder at his best down the flanks, is having a good year after a few disappointing ones. Early on he was a bit part player in Junior of Barranquilla's Libertadores campaign. Recently he's been getting more of a regular game and doing well. And at 22 time is still on his side, something that applies all the more to Millan, who is only 19. He made his debut at 14, and calling him the next Cristiano Ronaldo at that time was surely unwise. He's currently on loan from Colo Colo to Naval in Chile's second division.

Q) I read that Liverpool are close to a deal with Nacional to have first option on all their young players.
Who's really benefiting here? I don't understand why Nacional would give up their young players (for lower transfer fees than if they had matured and established themselves more) and doesn't this also mean young players leaving too early in their careers?
Drew Dadds

A) Uruguayan clubs - even giants like National - don't have much choice. They're restricted by the size of the internal market (Uruguay's population is not much more than three million) which means they have to sell.
The problem is from a Liverpool point of view that very few of their products will be able to step straight into the Premier League. The trajectory of Luis Suarez - first to Ajax for a few years before the move to England - was excellent. If this deal is to work well then it will need Liverpool to be patient, and loan out the kids to clubs elsewhere in Europe before bringing them over.


----------



## PROJAC

With such great pictures of FOTALEZA, tourism during the WC 2014 is expect to boost, as foreigners will be surprised of the beauty of the northeastern region of Brazil!


----------



## MikeVonJ

RonyFurtado said:


> *The Corinthians do not need the Cup. Our simple stadium would be 400 million. The stadium for the opening of the World Cup is 820 million. Who wants the opening are the municipal and state government. So they that have pay for it!
> Would not be fair the Corinthians to pay for something that is not interested.
> Public money will be wasted in Brasilia. A stadium for 71 thousand people to a city that has no tradition in football. this no one speaks, right?
> 
> In portuguese
> 
> O Corinthians não precisa da Copa. Nosso estádio simples seria 400 milhões e iria sair independente da copa. O estádio para a abertura da Copa do Mundo é 820 milhoes. Quem quer a abertura é o governo municipal e estadual. Então eles têm que pagar por isso!
> Não seria justo o Corinthians pagar por algo que não está interessado.
> O dinheiro público será desperdiçado em Brasília, um estádio para 71 mil pessoas para uma cidade que não tem tradição no futebol. Elefante branco tambem em Manaus e Cuiabá. Desse dinheiro publico ninguém fala, né?
> 
> Hipocresia é foda!
> 
> *


Stop saying things about the National Stadium you do not know about. You are too Corinthians-centered, but that is not our problem unless you start attacking other places with no reason whatsoever. Why do some people always have to attack the National Stadium when it is not even mentioned?


----------



## ivanmakesyouthink

i dont like how the games where spread out with some cities only hosting 4 games, i think is a mistake...is alot of money been spend in those cities to hold 4 group games. Brazil should do it more like Germany did it in 2006 every stadium had at least 4 group games and a playoff; only the biggest 4 stadiums had an extra match.I would like to see it like this (i match every stadium in brazil by capacity to those in Germany by capacity and i like this better)
Curitiba (Nuremberg)-4 group games + round of 16
Cuiaba ( Kaiserslautern)-4 group games + round of 16
Natal (Leipzig)- 4 group games + round of 16
Recife (Hannover)- 4 group games + round of 16
Manaus (Cologne)- 4 group games + round of 16
Salvador (Frankfurt)- 4 group games + quater final
Porto Alegre (Hamburg)- 4 group games + quater final
Fortaleza (Gelsenkirchen)-4 group games + quater final
Belo Horizonte (Stuttgart)- 4 group games + round of 16 + third place
Sao Paolo (Munich)- 4 group games + round of 16 + semifinal
Brazilia (Dortmund)- 4 group games + round of 16 + semifinal
Rio de Janeiro (Berlin)- 4 group games + quater final + final

it give those small stadiums/cities a very important match that will be watch around the world at higher ratings that those in group stages. it would help bust tourism to those cities and give an extra week of tourism during the tournament...Hell the germans did it this way, that tournament was very organized why not copy something that work?


----------



## ivanmakesyouthink

Confederation Cup i would have pick these cities: Salvador, Recife, Natal, Fortaleza/Brazilia, is a lot less travel between cities, the stadium have enough capacity for a tournament that doesnt draw that many fans it averages around 35,000 per games and is a good test for Brazil to see if those cities are ready for a bigger event that will be hosted a year after.


----------



## RonyFurtado

MikeVonJ said:


> Stop saying things about the National Stadium you do not know about. You are too Corinthians-centered, but that is not our problem unless you start attacking other places with no reason whatsoever. Why do some people always have to attack the National Stadium when it is not even mentioned?



*I did not speak no lie. After the World Cup who will use the national stadium of brasilia?
Have ​​many stadiums made with public money that have no utility after the World Cup.
At least the supposed public money used in the stadium of Corinthians will be use for to help the east zone of the city of sao paulo.
Only with the opening of the World Cup, the city of sao paulo will profit more than 1.5 billion reais. And in the next 10 years something like 20 billion.
What are 420 million of incentive tax, close of the 20 billion profit with the legacy of the world cup to the Sao Paulo city?

Worth it? I think so!*

*Portuguese.

* *Eu não falei nenhuma mentira. Após a Copa do Mundo quem vai usar o estádio nacional de brasilia?
Têm muitos estádios sendo feito com dinheiro público que não terão utilidade após a Copa do Mundo.
Pelo menos, o dinheiro público supostamente utilizado no estádio do Corinthians será usado para ajudar a zona leste da cidade de São Paulo.
Somente com a abertura da Copa do Mundo, a cidade de São Paulo vai lucrar mais de 1,5 bilhões de reais. Um jogo. Sem contar os outros 5 jogos do mundial. E no próximo 10 anos algo como 20 bilhões.
O que são 420 milhões de incentivos fiscais perto dos 20 bilhões arrecadado com o legado da copa do mundo para a cidade de São Paulo?

Vale a pena? Eu acho que sim!*


----------



## RonyFurtado




----------



## AcesHigh

Grêmio Arena, yesterday. Grêmio players visited the stadium


----------



## ruifo

*Fortaleza's Castelão reaches 46% of the works completed:*



Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Não tinha visto que já gramaram na saída da primeira etapa..
> Seguem fotos do Twitter do Ferruccio, secretário especial da Copa que vem fazendo um belo trabalho aqui em Fortaleza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://twitter.com/#!/ferrucciopetri
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## RonyFurtado

*Corinthians Arena*


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Gremio Arena isn't part of FIFA WC 2014. It is just a random staidum u/c in Brazil that happens to be in a city that already has a venue (Beira-Rio).


----------



## Chimbanha

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Gremio Arena isn't part of FIFA WC 2014. It is just a random staidum u/c in Brazil that happens to be in a city that already has a venue (Beira-Rio).


Venue which has pretty much no work in progress and is the most troublesome of the World Cup so far. We should watch the construction of Gremio Arena very carefully because numerous articles have already indicated that it's being considered as an anternative to Beira-Rio.


----------



## AcesHigh

exactly. Furthermore, this thread isnt about the official venues for the 2014 World Cup. Grêmio Arena will be used as a support stadium (and possibly, it will replace Beira Rio as the official venue in Porto Alegre).

also, its not "just a random stadium".

at 60 thousand people, it will be the 2nd largest private stadium in Brazil. At 60 meters high, it will be the 2nd largest stadium in the whole country (after Brasilia stadium). At UEFA Elite (Category 4) it will be the most modern stadium in the country.


----------



## DimitriB

Is there a pssibility, when one of the host stadiums isn't ready on time, they will take the Gremio Arena or the Palestra Italia Arena or ...


----------



## AcesHigh

DimitriB said:


> Is there a pssibility, when one of the host stadiums isn't ready on time, they will take the Gremio Arena or the Palestra Italia Arena or ...


this possibility only exists if the other stadiums in their own cities (Porto Alegre, in case of Gremio Arena, and São Paulo, in the case of Palestra Italia) dont get ready.

In the case of Gremio Arena, the change of stadium may come much sooner.


----------



## bmr

AcesHigh said:


> exactly. Furthermore, this thread isnt about the official venues for the 2014 World Cup. Grêmio Arena will be used as a support stadium (and possibly, it will replace Beira Rio as the official venue in Porto Alegre).
> 
> also, its not "just a random stadium".
> 
> at 60 thousand people, it will be the 2nd largest private stadium in Brazil. At 60 meters high, it will be the 2nd largest stadium in the whole country (after Brasilia stadium). At UEFA Elite (Category 4)* it will be the most modern stadium in the country*.


It's hard to believe that, considering the amount of money being invested in the other stadiums.


----------



## AcesHigh

bmr said:


> It's hard to believe that, considering the amount of money being invested in the other stadiums.


the other stadiums are public. The construction companies include all the costs and profits they need in the values you know.

Grêmio made a partnership with the construction company. The construction company will dilute the costs along 20 years of partnership gaining 35% of the recipes of tickets.

PLUS, the construction company will get in exchange the area of the current Grêmio Stadium, where it will demolish the Estádio Olimpico Monumental to build apartment and office complex, PLUS it is building apartments, a shopping mall and a convention center right next to the Arena.

all the recipes and profits of the mall, convention center and apartments in the Arena complex will belong solely to the construction company.


IF Grêmio were paying directly for the Arena, without giving its current stadium and area in central Porto Alegre, without giving 35% of stadium income for 20 years, without giving the opportunity for the construction company to build and manage the complex around it... the cost of the Gremio Arena would probably get close to 1 billion reais, same as Maracanã, even though the Gremio Arena is for only 56 thousand seated people.

The Gremio Arena cost right now is about R$570 million.

IF all othe stadiumshad no corruption schemes, and instead of public money, had similar deals with the construction companies, their cost would fall down considerably.


----------



## AcesHigh

just to support what I said, this link
http://mediacenter.clicrbs.com.br/templates/player.aspx?uf=1&contentID=221767&channel=282

two reporters that were in the PanAmerican games in Guadalajara, talked with a mexican FIFA Inspector who is checking all stadiums in Brazil, and while this inspector said that there is no "plan B" for Porto Alegre, he also said GREMIO ARENA WILL BE THE BEST STADIUM IN BRAZIL when all stadiums are finished building.


----------



## bmr

AcesHigh said:


> the other stadiums are public. The construction companies include all the costs and profits they need in the values you know.
> 
> Grêmio made a partnership with the construction company. The construction company will dilute the costs along 20 years of partnership gaining 35% of the recipes of tickets.
> 
> PLUS, the construction company will get in exchange the area of the current Grêmio Stadium, where it will demolish the Estádio Olimpico Monumental to build apartment and office complex, PLUS it is building apartments, a shopping mall and a convention center right next to the Arena.
> 
> all the recipes and profits of the mall, convention center and apartments in the Arena complex will belong solely to the construction company.
> 
> 
> IF Grêmio were paying directly for the Arena, without giving its current stadium and area in central Porto Alegre, without giving 35% of stadium income for 20 years, without giving the opportunity for the construction company to build and manage the complex around it... the cost of the Gremio Arena would probably get close to 1 billion reais, same as Maracanã, even though the Gremio Arena is for only 56 thousand seated people.
> 
> The Gremio Arena cost right now is about R$570 million.
> 
> IF all othe stadiumshad no corruption schemes, and instead of public money, had similar deals with the construction companies, their cost would fall down considerably.


well...just said that because I read somewhere that gremio arena would cost between 300 and 400 million reais, and as you said, some worldcup stadiums are gonna reach a billion reais...

also, don't know if your math is right, don't see how the construction company could get back their investment. If the cost of gremio arena really is a billion reais they would need to profit 50 million per year...i don't think they would be able to do that...

don't think any club in Brasil would have the power to make an agreement for a billion reais stadium...thats only possible when the government is behind it...

just so you don't get me wrong...I really like gremio arena's project and I would love to see it as a world cup venue. But if we are gonna talk about the best stadium in the country I think it would be between Itaquera, Mineirão, Maracanã and Estádio Nacional...I would bet on Estádio Nacional...we're just gonna have to wait and see..


----------



## AcesHigh

bmr said:


> well...just said that because I read somewhere that gremio arena would cost between 300 and 400 million reais, and as you said, some worldcup stadiums are gonna reach a billion reais...


the initial cost of Grêmio Arena was about 450 million reais. There was an additive this year however, increasing capacity to 60 thousand, addint a 69 kvw powerstation and LEED certification. Cost increased to over 550 million.




> also, don't know if your math is right, don't see how the construction company could get back their investment. If the cost of gremio arena really is a billion reais they would need to profit 50 million per year...i don't think they would be able to do that...


no, no... the cost is 550 million

thats the REAL cost... 

its OTHER STADIMS, built with public money, whose values include COST+PROFITS.


OTHER STADIUMS: it the construction company asked only the COST to the government, they would have no profit. THUS, construction companies include the profit in the cost. Plus, probably, some corruption margin (after all, this is Brazil):lol:

PRIVATE STADIUMS: if you HIRE a construction company, you will also pay COST + PROFIT.

If you make a partnership, you pay nothing to the construction company, but the construction company will get a share of your income for x number of years, plus other stuff.

In the case of Grêmio/OAS partnership, they must cover the cost of 550 million. They will cover that cost through their 35% share of stadium receipts.

PLUS, they will also cover the cost, plus generate some profit, by getting the old Gremio Stadium, in a valued area of the city, and demolishing it to build a big complex of residential and office towers.

PLUS they will also cover the cost and generate profit by the residential towers they will build around the stadium. And also the convention center and shopping mall.




> don't think any club in Brasil would have the power to make an agreement for a billion reais stadium...thats only possible when the government is behind it...


the cost is half that.




> just so you don't get me wrong...I really like gremio arena's project and I would love to see it as a world cup venue. But if we are gonna talk about the best stadium in the country I think it would be between Itaquera, Mineirão, Maracanã and Estádio Nacional...I would bet on Estádio Nacional...we're just gonna have to wait and see..


the mexican FIFA inspector disagrees with you 
And you would need to consider all the facilities and project of the stadiums, not only the renderings.


----------



## bmr

AcesHigh said:


> its OTHER STADIMS, built with public money, whose values include COST+PROFITS.
> 
> 
> OTHER STADIUMS: it the construction company asked only the COST to the government, they would have no profit. THUS, construction companies include the profit in the cost. Plus, probably, some corruption margin (after all, this is Brazil):lol:


Actually, in most of the other stadiums what is happening is a private public partnership (the famous PPP). In this PPP a part of the investment comes from the private investidor, in our case the construction company, and another part (a huge part) comes from the government. To get back the money invested in the construction, *and to profit*, the construction company will get to explore some parts of the stadium (or in some cases the entire stadium) for some years.

It's pretty similar to what gremio is doing, the difference is that gremio is doing it without government support...


----------



## AcesHigh

bmr said:


> Actually, in most of the other stadiums what is happening is a private public partnership (the famous PPP). In this PPP a part of the investment comes from the private investidor, in our case the construction company, and another part (a huge part) comes from the government. To get back the money invested in the construction, *and to profit*, the construction company will get to explore some parts of the stadium (or in some cases the entire stadium) for some years.
> 
> It's pretty similar to what gremio is doing, the difference is that gremio is doing it without government support...


in our case... WHICH case?

how much % are public money and how much % comes from private companies? Depending on the %, its laughable to talk about "recovering profits". The company ALREADY got all the profits from the prices it charged. The rest is extra, maybe just to cover maintanance costs...


----------



## bmr

AcesHigh said:


> in our case... WHICH case?
> 
> how much % are public money and how much % comes from private companies? Depending on the %, its laughable to talk about "recovering profits". The company ALREADY got all the profits from the prices it charged. The rest is extra, maybe just to cover maintanance costs...


In the case of public stadiums.

The amount of money that comes from private investidors and the amount of money that comes from the government depends on the contract. it's diferent for each PPP. Usually the government gives more money.

But I don't see how that matters, the construction company will profit with the recipes of the stadium for 10, 20 years and then give it back to the government...the same way gremio is doing...if a construction company can profit exploring gremio arena there is no reason to think they won't profit exploring public stadiums.

The thing is that the investiment in these stadiums (public stadiums for the wolrd cup) is to big, they are too expensive, they wouldn't pay themselves, so the government has to put some money on it to make it profitable for the private sector.


----------



## AcesHigh

bmr said:


> In the case of public stadiums.
> 
> The amount of money that comes from private investidors and the amount of money that comes from the government depends on the contract. it's diferent for each PPP. Usually the government gives more money.
> 
> But I don't see how that matters, the construction company will profit with the recipes of the stadium for 10, 20 years and then give it back to the government...the same way gremio is doing...if a construction company can profit exploring gremio arena there is no reason to think they won't profit exploring public stadiums.
> 
> The thing is that the investiment in these stadiums (public stadiums for the wolrd cup) is to big, they are too expensive, they wouldn't pay themselves, so the government has to put some money on it to make it profitable for the private sector.



I can only argue if you give me the % of private money going into each of the public stadiums, or at least some of them.


----------



## bmr

AcesHigh said:


> I can only argue if you give me the % of private money going into each of the public stadiums, or at least some of them.


as i said before I don't see how that's relevant for the discussion...but here is an explanation...

It's not that simple...let's take mineirão for example...

the project, and the first 2 fases of the renovation were paid by the state government. the cost was 29,6 million reais.

the third fase is the most expensive one..it will cost 654,5 million reais...this whole investment will be made by the construction company (minas arena)...for that minas arena will have acces to a loan of 400 million reais in BNDES (that is a state bank that make loans with low interest, but it works as a regular bank). Minas arena will be also responsible for the maintenance of the stadium for the next 27 years.

For that investment minas arena will explore the stadium for 27 years and besides that the state government will pay an amount of money monthly for 10 years, this remuneration will only start to be paid when the stadium is operating.

This remuneration should cover 400 million from the investments in the third fase, but the payment will only start when the stadium is operating and will finish 10 years from that, so there is a lot of interest over it...and there are also some other variations on that remuneration...

it's pretty complex...for more details

http://www.ppp.mg.gov.br/projetos-p...galhaes-pinto-mineirao/arquivos-para-download

http://www.portaltransparencia.gov.br/copa2014/belo-horizonte/estadio/


----------



## AcesHigh

you are giving a single example, probably the "best one".


in most other public stadiums, the situation is different:



> "*Mesmo com PPP, verba pública banca estádios da Copa*
> 
> 
> O dinheiro público está bancando mais de 60% das obras de estádios da Copa-2014 erguidos com as PPP
> 
> ...
> 
> No caso mais grave, o setor público se comprometeu com 80% do orçamento da reconstrução do estádio da Fonte Nova, em Salvador.


http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/poder/941633-mesmo-com-ppp-verba-publica-banca-estadios-da-copa.shtml


60% of all PPPs are public money... and not all stadiums are PPPs.


----------



## ruifo

More images updates from the works at *Fortaleza's Castelão*:



Ozzie-Ce said:


> *Fotos de 07/11:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.andrademendonca.com/


----------



## MalaMan

Uh é o Castelão ô!

Uh é o Castelão ô!


----------



## ruifo

More images updates from the works at *Fortaleza's Castelão*:



Ozzie-Ce said:


> Foto recente da obra do Castelão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etapa 3 da obra do Castelão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro ângulo da etapa 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edifício Central- Etapa 3 do Castelão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebaixamento do campo de jogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: https://twitter.com/#!/FerruccioPetri


----------



## IAmTheSuperI

Hope that this next world cup will be the best. Go south america!!


----------



## ruifo

A new video (Nov/2011) showing in brief the works at Fortaleza's Castlão Stadium. On 15/Nov/2011, it reached 48,87% of the works completed.




Ozzie-Ce said:


> *Vídeo mostra evolução das obras no Castelão*
> 
> O secretário especial para a Copa do Mundo de 2014 no Ceará, Ferruccio Feitosa, postou na sua página do Facebook um vídeo que mostra a evolução das obras no estádio Castelão.
> 
> Segundo a Secopa, as obras da Arena Castelão atingiram 47,87% de execução no dia 15/11.
> 
> 32185332
> 
> http://blogs.diariodonordeste.com.br/timedefora/videos/video-mostra-evolucao-das-obras-no-castelao/


----------



## JPBrazil

*Mineirão Stadium, Belo Horizonte*


----------



## ruifo

Source: FIFA/COL




Bezzi said:


> A FIFA divulgou imagens do mês de novembro, na série "Por dentro das obras". Desta vez Porto Alegre ficou de fora. Nas últimas atualizações, a FIFA vinha colocando imagens panorâmicas das sedes que ainda não estavam em obras.
> 
> Belo Horizonte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasília:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuiabá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curitiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortaleza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manaus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> São Paulo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Crédito: COL_


----------



## AcesHigh

either FIFA is ashamed of Porto Alegre or they are already intending on changing Porto Alegre stadium to the Grêmio Arena.

the fact is FIFA should ALREADY had done that, so Porto Alegre wouldnt be left out of the atualization, and in fact, would be doing quite well in comparassion.


----------



## georgejungle3

AcesHigh said:


> exactly. Furthermore, this thread isnt about the official venues for the 2014 World Cup. Grêmio Arena will be used as a support stadium (and possibly, it will replace Beira Rio as the official venue in Porto Alegre).
> 
> also, its not "just a random stadium".
> 
> at 60 thousand people, it will be the 2nd largest private stadium in Brazil. At 60 meters high, it will be the 2nd largest stadium in the whole country (after Brasilia stadium). At UEFA Elite (Category 4) *it will be the most modern stadium in the country.*


Subjective assertion that can't be proved.


----------



## Suburbanist

@AcesHigh: please, don't disseminate false information! It is ok that you are an obvious die-hard supporter of the club who's building that stadium but, for sake, *not FIFA, nor the LOC, nor anyone indeed* has proposed to change venues of WC2014 to Arena Grêmio or any other stadium!


----------



## AcesHigh

Suburbanist said:


> @AcesHigh: please, don't disseminate false information!


what information? 



> It is ok that you are an obvious die-hard supporter of the club who's building that stadium but, for sake, *not FIFA, nor the LOC, nor anyone indeed* has proposed to change venues of WC2014 to Arena Grêmio or any other stadium!


or any other stadium? Ehhhh... what about Morumbi to Itaquera?


----------



## [email protected]

AcesHigh said:


> or any other stadium? Ehhhh... what about Morumbi to Itaquera?


It wasn't "changed". It was never accepted in the first place. It was the LOC's first option, but rejected by FIFA. Different situation.


----------



## AcesHigh

[email protected] said:


> It wasn't "changed". It was never accepted in the first place. It was the LOC's first option, but rejected by FIFA. Different situation.


oh really, and at what date did this rejection occur? And at what date did FIFA officially accepted Beira Rio?


----------



## ruifo

Don't feed the troll...


----------



## [email protected]

AcesHigh said:


> oh really, and at what date did this rejection occur? And at what date did FIFA officially accepted Beira Rio?


1) On June 16th, 2010.*[Here]*

2) When the 22 venue cities where proposed for the first time, Porto Alegre presented the Beira Rio as their stadium. When, in May 31, 2009, the International Federation defined the 12 official venue cities for 2014, Porto Alegre and its stadium were never questioned by FIFA (different treatment as São Paulo), meaning it was accepted. Something verbally expressed from then on both by the LOC and FIFA members.


----------



## Bezzi

Some new images of Mineirão project in Belo Horizonte:



































































































_Source: BCMF Arquitetos_


----------



## Axelferis

the distance between field and stands are too important in every brazilian stadiums for this world cup.

I understand that during national brazilian championship it is for security reasons.


----------



## IAmTheSuperI

Axelferis said:


> the distance between field and stands are too important in every brazilian stadiums for this world cup.
> 
> I understand that during national brazilian championship it is for security reasons.



That's racist.

In any stadium of the world the stadiums need a protection. The Brazilian fans aren't more dangerous or aggressive than a Turkish fans for example.


----------



## VirDiligo

IAmTheSuperI said:


> That's racist.


:doh: Oh, my.


----------



## ruifo

Axelferis said:


> the distance between field and stands are too important in every brazilian stadiums for this world cup.
> 
> I understand that during national brazilian championship it is for security reasons.


This comment makes little (or no) sense.

Look this new arena in Brazil (PV Arena, in Fortaleza, Ceará), recentelly rebuilt:










What about the hooligans in the UK?


----------



## Axelferis

IAmTheSuperI said:


> That's racist.


????

:uh:


----------



## AcesHigh

Axelferis said:


> the distance between field and stands are too important in every brazilian stadiums for this world cup.
> 
> I understand that during national brazilian championship it is for security reasons.


for security reasons like onfield invasions by hooligans. Nothing to do with drugdealers or such.

now, one important thing to consider is that Brazil DOES NOT have "national team" hooligans or any organized support group. Hooliganism in Brazil is quite restricted ONLY to football clubs.

Thus, field distance in the World Cup wont be an important subject. It will only be something to worry about AFTER the world cup, when brazilian clubs play in the stadiums.


----------



## AcesHigh

[email protected] said:


> 1) On June 16th, 2010.*[Here]*


now, the first funny thing to consider is that CBF also did not received any financial garantees from Internacional. Thus, if Morumbi was excluded because of that, it was ONLY because of politics.



> 2) When the 22 venue cities where proposed for the first time, Porto Alegre presented the Beira Rio as their stadium.


and São Paulo presented Morumbi.




> When, in May 31, 2009, the International Federation defined the 12 official venue cities for 2014, Porto Alegre and its stadium were never questioned by FIFA (different treatment as São Paulo), meaning it was accepted. Something verbally expressed from then on both by the LOC and FIFA members.



yes, in MAY 2009!!!!!!

And from what date was the above article about Morumbi?? It was from 2010!!!

That means Morumbi was ALSO OFFICIALLY ACCEPTED by FIFA, and later changed.

Thus, in the SAME WAY, Porto Alegre stadium Beira Rio was also accepted by FIFA and can be changed.

Put that in your head :bash::bash:


----------



## AcesHigh

btw...


----------



## Wey

:facepalm:


----------



## Axelferis

Aceshigh-> hey man! Where have you seen i said bad things about brazilians? :bash:

I was talking about fans of clubs who could be very hot! I think it has been designed (this distance) for them and not the national fans!

And YOU know that the clubs will use those stadiums after the world cup then i ask WHERE AM I WRONG by dealing with this aspect of distance??? hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

Axelferis said:


> Aceshigh-> hey man! Where have you seen i said bad things about brazilians? :bash:


I did not. It were the other people that said your comment was "racist". I disagree with them. Your comment was partially right.

Partially, because as I said, the distance from stands to the pitch is indeed a security concern in Brazil.

But as I said, NOT FOR THE WORLD CUP.

Then I explained why: because we never had problems in Brazil regarding drugdealers/etc and football. Nor do we have problems with hooliganism and the national team.

There are no organized faction of supporters to the national team (Seleção).

BUT we have many hooligans (the "torcidas organizadas") in CLUB FOOTBALL, so yes, field proximity will be a problem in CLUB FOOTBALL, before and after the World Cup, but not during the World Cup.





> I was talking about fans of clubs who could be very hot! I think it has been designed (this distance) for them and not the national fans!


ok, I know what you were talking about. And fans of clubs can be very hot. But fans of clubs dont give a crap to the national team and they wont bother during the World Cup.




> And YOU know that the clubs will use those stadiums after the world cup then i ask WHERE AM I WRONG by dealing with this aspect of distance??? hno:


you are not wrong. Show me WHERE I said you were wrong in dealing with the distance aspect.


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> btw...


Aceshigh, I know that you´re eger to see this stadium hosting the WC, but by now, it´s not part, and here is not the place to post those pictures, even though you say it is part of the WC because will probably one training field, this thread is only for official WC stadiums updates, you posting those pictures may confuse people.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC = where does it says this thread is only for official World Cup venues?

the only confusion that posting photos of the Gremio Arena may cause is people wondering WHY THE HELL it wasnt chosen for the World Cup.


----------



## [email protected]

IAmTheSuperI said:


> That's racist.
> 
> In any stadium of the world the stadiums need a protection. The Brazilian fans aren't more dangerous or aggressive than a Turkish fans for example.


Not to mention the British fans. And Argentinians are far worse than Brazilians.


----------



## [email protected]

AcesHigh said:


> now, the first funny thing to consider is that CBF also did not received any financial garantees from Internacional. Thus, if Morumbi was excluded because of that, it was ONLY because of politics.


Yes. It was. What's wrong with that? Welcome to FIFA rules.



> yes, in MAY 2009!!!!!!
> 
> And from what date was the above article about Morumbi?? It was from 2010!!!
> 
> That means Morumbi was ALSO OFFICIALLY ACCEPTED by FIFA, and later changed.
> 
> Thus, in the SAME WAY, Porto Alegre stadium Beira Rio was also accepted by FIFA and can be changed.
> 
> Put that in your head :bash::bash:


First of all, you either have short memory, or wasn't around between 2009 and 2010. Morumbi was never accepted. When São Paulo committee presented the stadium it received several critics from the black suits from Switzerland. From day one they prepared everyone for what we call in Brazil the "Cat went up the roof" routine. They pressured for a new stadium in São Paulo (that time it was supposed to be in Pirituba neighborhood), disqualified SPFC stadium by everyway they could (although many others had the same problems) and demanded urgency on a financial guarantee, despite the fact that Porto Alegre and Curitiba took ages to that. So, yes, São Paulo had a very different treatment. If you can't see that, you're just a gremista trying to make your point across... hno:


----------



## IanCleverly

[email protected] said:


> Not to mention the *British fans*. And Argentinians are far worse than Brazilians.


You mean English, there's no Great Britain Football Team. I do not want to be tainted as a Welshman by association through anything English fans have done at Italia '90, Euro '96, Euro 2000, etc.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

IanCleverly said:


> You mean English, there's no Great Britain Football Team. I do not want to be tainted as a Welshman by association through anything English fans have done at Italia '90, Euro '96, Euro 2000, etc.


Eh? Saying about someone that he's a British fan only says that the respective someone is British and a fan, not which team is he a fan of. 

If you say you're not British that's just you in denial.


----------



## IanCleverly

alexandru.mircea said:


> Eh? Saying about someone that he's a British fan only says that the respective someone is British and a fan, not which team is he a fan of.
> 
> If you say you're not British that's just you in denial.


There is no British team in football though, so his post saying that all hooligans are British is redundant.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I'll agree on that, but I don't think that's what he said. 

And I'll disagree with what he actually said too, hooliganism isn't a problem anymore in Britain, at least not at the level of hooliganism from Italy, Eastern Europe, Turkey, Germany.


----------



## RobH

Not quite sure why this is being discussed to be honest.


----------



## MrChavcore

IanCleverly said:


> You mean English, there's no Great Britain Football Team. I do not want to be tainted as a Welshman by association through anything English fans have done at Italia '90, Euro '96, Euro 2000, etc.


cardiff/swansea is one of the most volatile games in the world? also i'd like to point out the welsh fans killed one of their own outside wembley not so long ago! not trying to start a fight just pointing out that hooliganism is as much a british problem as it is an english one.


----------



## IanCleverly

MrChavcore said:


> cardiff/swansea is one of the most volatile games in the world? also *i'd like to point out the welsh fans killed one of their own outside wembley not so long ago!* not trying to start a fight just pointing out that hooliganism is as much a british problem as it is an english one.


Try again

And as for the Cardiff V Jackland thing - It was in the late 80s and early 90s, but not now.


----------



## [email protected]

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ I'll agree on that, but I don't think that's what he said.
> 
> And I'll disagree with what he actually said too, hooliganism isn't a problem anymore in Britain, at least not at the level of hooliganism from Italy, Eastern Europe, Turkey, Germany.


You're wrong. English (as you wish) fans may behave in their own country, but are a real pain abroad... until today!


----------



## RobH

English fans were praised at the last two world cups. The last big problems with English fans abroad were a while ago now. The police and the FA have done a superb job in dealing with this problem.

As I said, I don't know what this has to do with Brazil's Stadiums.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

[email protected] said:


> You're wrong. English (as you wish) fans may behave in their own country, but are a real pain abroad... until today!


And you're basing that on what facts?


----------



## MoreOrLess

I very much doubt the WC would be shifted should transport and accomodation devolpment fail to quite meet the expected standards.

Even if multiple stadiums arent finished on time there are at least three potential modern fallbacks in the Palestra Itália, João Havelange and Gremino Area and several older ones which standards could likely be lessened for. The last resort would I'd guess be using venues like the Centrino in Uruguay and Monumental in Buenos Aires.


----------



## fabbio_123

Guys, let's face reality:

- there is no slight possiiblity of changing the WC country or using venues outside Brazil.

- out of 12 stadiums, 9 or 10 are on schedule with works. FIFA already mentioned they would be happy to live with 8 venues, so no problem here. there are also backups, such as Gremio Arena.

- Airports are old and overcrowded, but there are major airlines in Brazil that serve all the cities in the WC already. It is not a matter of transportation existing, it is only a matter of making it more confortable. Sao paulo airport is as bad as Rome Fiumicino or New York La Guardia, IMO. A new modern terminal is expected for 2014. WC could happen as airports are today, with a lot of queues , though. Renovations are in course and delayed - fact.

- Roads vary. In the southeast, driving from Sao Paulo to Rio is as fine as anywhere in developd world I've been to. There is huge traffic in both metro areas, but nothing that would get a New Yorker much surprised. Elsewhere, roads may not be so much in good shape, maily due to small size. Don't know about pavement quality, but this is simple to solve, if that is the case. Anyway, Brazil is as big as western Europe or almost as the whole continental USA, so I don't see driving as a main tarnsportation for the WC. People will fly.

- There is no rail transportation between cities and there will not be. Again, people will fly.

- There is huge subway/urban rail under construction in most venues. Several lines will be ready for the WC, and obviously those near the stadiums. This is less of a problem in Sao Paulo and Rio, where 
Iines to the stadiums already exist and work.

So, in short terms, things need improvement, for a matter of comfort, but there is plenty of structure that work, even though with some huge queues sometimes. Let's hope most of the improved structure will be ready in time.


----------



## Enzo

HMMS said:


> Enzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a crystal ball either, but I know exactaly how the brazilian government and its employees lie, and how things are done in Brazil. Therefore I can say for sure, many things will not be ready for the Cup, specially the airports.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just your opinion, I think that you totally wrong.....hno:
> 
> 
> Thankfully, we are a democracy in Brazil, so...........
Click to expand...

It's not just my opinion. It's a fact! I'll prove you wrong in 2014, get back to me then.

No one is saying that Brazil is not a democracy, so...


----------



## MoreOrLess

fabbio_123 said:


> Guys, let's face reality:
> 
> - there is no slight possiiblity of changing the WC country or using venues outside Brazil.
> 
> - out of 12 stadiums, 9 or 10 are on schedule with works. FIFA already mentioned they would be happy to live with 8 venues, so no problem here. there are also backups, such as Gremio Arena.
> 
> - Airports are old and overcrowded, but there are major airlines in Brazil that serve all the cities in the WC already. It is not a matter of transportation existing, it is only a matter of making it more confortable. Sao paulo airport is as bad as Rome Fiumicino or New York La Guardia, IMO. A new modern terminal is expected for 2014. WC could happen as airports are today, with a lot of queues , though. Renovations are in course and delayed - fact.
> 
> - Roads vary. In the southeast, driving from Sao Paulo to Rio is as fine as anywhere in developd world I've been to. There is huge traffic in both metro areas, but nothing that would get a New Yorker much surprised. Elsewhere, roads may not be so much in good shape, maily due to small size. Don't know about pavement quality, but this is simple to solve, if that is the case. Anyway, Brazil is as big as western Europe or almost as the whole continental USA, so I don't see driving as a main tarnsportation for the WC. People will fly.
> 
> - There is no rail transportation between cities and there will not be. Again, people will fly.
> 
> - There is huge subway/urban rail under construction in most venues. Several lines will be ready for the WC, and obviously those near the stadiums. This is less of a problem in Sao Paulo and Rio, where
> Iines to the stadiums already exist and work.
> 
> So, in short terms, things need improvement, for a matter of comfort, but there is plenty of structure that work, even though with some huge queues sometimes. Let's hope most of the improved structure will be ready in time.


I agree its looking highly unlikely stadiums outside Brazil will be needed but in the event they were thats IMHO a far more likely route to take than moving the whole event elsewhere.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

MoreOrLess said:


> I very much doubt the WC would be shifted should transport and accomodation devolpment fail to quite meet the expected standards.
> 
> Even if multiple stadiums arent finished on time there are at least three potential modern fallbacks in the Palestra Itália, João Havelange and Gremino Area and several older ones which standards could likely be lessened for. The last resort would I'd guess be using venues like the Centrino in Uruguay and Monumental in Buenos Aires.


There is no stadium called Centrino in Uruguay, but Centenario. 

Centenario Stadium (and also Monumental in Buenos Aires) are in worse shape than MANY other stadiums in Brazil that were not chosen to the WC like Serra Dourada in Goiania or Mangueirao in Belem (both would need minor works to host World Cup matches)...

No way Brazilians would accept any matches played outside Brazil, indeed, because Brazil have at least 5 stadium in shape to replace "failed" projects.

Also, according to FIFA, the World Cup can be hosted with 8 stadiums only. At least 10 stadiums in Brazil are in time.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Enzo said:


> It's not just my opinion. It's a fact! I'll prove you wrong in 2014, get back to me then.


Do you have any personal problems against the nation of Brazil?


----------



## gfd08

There is no way Brazil looses the opportunity to organize a WC... let's face it: Brazil is only working a little delayed on the schedule. If Greece was able to organize the Olimpics by lying on their accounting numbers to the whole EU, I don't see a reason to forbid Brazil... they're far more serious than the Greeks.


----------



## João Paulo

Fifa always pressures world cup hosts, it happened in South Africa and it is happening with Brazil too. It was already expected. Brazil will host one of the best World Cup´s ever. Everything will be ready and well organized for the World Cup 2014 don´t worry folks.


----------



## Enzo

DannyelBrazil said:


> Do you have any personal problems against the nation of Brazil?


No, I do not!


----------



## HMMS

DannyelBrazil said:


> Do you have any personal problems against the nation of Brazil?


Obvious that he has problems with Brazil, his ignorance about the country is one of them !!!!!!!!!hno:


----------



## HMMS

João Paulo said:


> Fifa always pressures world cup hosts, it happened in South Africa and it is happening with Brazil too. It was already expected. Brazil will host one of the best World Cup´s ever. Everything will be ready and well organized for the World Cup 2014 don´t worry folks.


I agree!!!!!!!!!!!


The rest is just conversation to sleep bull !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::nuts::nuts:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Enzo said:


> No, I do not!


Good! 

So, can we talk about facts and not impressions? :cheers:


----------



## Enzo

DannyelBrazil said:


> Good!
> 
> So, can we talk about facts and not impressions? :cheers:


I am not talking about impressions, I am talking about facts. The brazilian government promised so much for the cup, but as of now little has been done and many projects have been forgotten... But they keep saying that all is well... That is the truth!

Since this thread is not about politics, I'll stop here and I'll prove you wrong in 2014. 

Please put something in your head and heart: To criticize a government, doesn't mean that you don't like the country.


----------



## Enzo

HMMS said:


> Obvious that he has problems with Brazil, his ignorance about the country is one of them !!!!!!!!!hno:


Apparently I know much more about Brazil than you. Guess where I am right now, and guess how many brazilian cities and airports I've been to only this year? Probably, many more than you have. 
Don't live in denial, it's not healthy for you.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast

Enzo said:


> I am not talking about impressions, I am talking about facts. The brazilian government promised so much for the cup, but as of now little has been done and many projects have been forgotten... But they keep saying that all is well... That is the truth!
> 
> Since this thread is not about politics, I'll stop here and I'll prove wrong in 2014.
> 
> Please put something in your head and heart: *To criticize a government, doesn't mean that you don't like the country*.


Dude, don't worry, there are still seems to be a large part of the brazilian population that take criticisms about the REALITY of the country and government very personally, but I tell you they only take it personally when being told by a foreigner. It their personal time they also criticise the country (a lot) and that is part of the day to day life of a brazilian.

Again, this is not a political thread. Let's hope Brazil can do a good job for 2014. I'm originally from Porto Alegre and even the local government has already admitted that only about 30% of the original promissed projects will be finalised by 2014. Will there be major hickups? Absolutely! But you know what? With huge crowds, people that attend these events already expect long delays everywhere. It happens all over the world! And people that go to Brazil during this period will put these problems aside and enjoy the amazing spirit of happiness and party that brazilians exude during these events.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1562568/index.html

*2012 to be a decisive year in Brazil 2014 build-up*

_(LOC) Thursday 29 December 2011_










Over the course of 2012, the entire world will be ever more involved in preparations for the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™, with the year set to feature vital landmark dates in the build-up to the showpiece event. The Brazilian public in particular will have the opportunity to witness first-hand a series of key preparatory activities. 

In the wake of UEFA EURO 2012 and the Olympic Games in London, and once the eyes of the world have turned back to Brazil, the official mascot for the 2014 finals will be chosen. The official slogan, meanwhile, which organisers intend to use to project the event’s profile to every corner of the globe, will be unveiled in the first half of the year.

Also coming in the opening six months of 2012 is the application process for the volunteer programme, which is still being designed. Some 80,000 applications are expected, from which 18,000 people will be selected to perform a variety of support roles at Brazil 2014. Volunteers are considered to be a crucial part of the staging of a FIFA World Cup.

Coming up in the second half of the year will be the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 draw, which should take place in November or December. The settings for this draw and the Final Draw for Brazil 2014 – with the latter scheduled for late 2013 – will be decided upon in the first half of 2012. Another eagerly-anticipated feature of the build-up to the two competitions relates to ticket sales, with the tickets for FIFA Confederations Cup 2013 going on sale from late 2012.

_The level of organisation is this intense so that, come 2014, both Brazilians and people the world over can enjoy a great festival of football.LOC President_
Ricardo Teixeira 

Also to be defined over the coming year are the kick-off times of the matches at the 2014 FIFA World Cup, as well as the dates and kick-off times at Brazil 2013. In terms of the latter event, an important decision relating to the involvement of two further host cities – in addition to the four already selected back in 2011 – will be taken over the course of 2012. It will thus be revealed whether or not Recife and Salvador will host games at the prestigious competition.

Plenty of hard work certainly lies ahead in 2012 in preparing the operational side of both events. It will be a year of operational integration for the various spheres of action coordinated by the Local Organising Committee (LOC), which will become gradually more and more decentralised across the 12 Host Cities of Brazil 2014. This process will lay the groundwork to ensure operational readiness come 2013.

By the end of 2012, the first of the 12 stadiums to be used at Brazil 2014 should have been finished, while there will be two further inscription phases – one in the first half of the year and the other in the second – on the road towards selecting the potential National Team Training Centres (CTSs). The definitive shortlist of available CTSs will be presented in 2013, with the final choice going to the 32 participating national teams.

“The FIFA World Cup is getting closer and more and more people are getting involved. Even more life will be breathed into the event in 2012 with the launch of the mascot, the slogan and the volunteer programme,” said LOC President Ricardo Teixeira.

“Operational projects will gather pace in order to be able to carry out all the tests necessary come 2013, the year of the FIFA Confederations Cup, which features major national sides and is being prepared for just as carefully [as the FIFA World Cup]. The level of organisation is this intense so that, come 2014, both Brazilians and people the world over can enjoy a great festival of football, one that future generations will also be able to enjoy.”


----------



## Bezzi

New renders of Fonte Nova Stadium




GilSP said:


> Ótimas fotos! Parabéns Salvador!
> 
> Algumas imagens de um vídeo que eu achei na internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais imagens nesse link: http://vimeopro.com/unloop/portfolio/video/32754036





Izumy said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


----------



## HMMS

Enzo said:


> Apparently I know much more about Brazil than you. Guess where I am right now, and guess how many brazilian cities and airports I've been to only this year? Probably, many more than you have.
> Don't live in denial, it's not healthy for you.




:blahblah:...............Oh my God!!!!!!!you are well presumptuous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Enzo said:


> I am not talking about impressions, I am talking about facts. The brazilian government promised so much for the cup, but as of now little has been done and many projects have been forgotten... But they keep saying that all is well... That is the truth!
> 
> Since this thread is not about politics, I'll stop here and I'll prove you wrong in 2014.
> 
> Please put something in your head and heart: To criticize a government, doesn't mean that you don't like the country.


So, list the promises Brazilian Govt. *made for the World Cup* and are not been delivered, then we can chat about it, with OPEN MIND, not "awful", "prove you wrong", "lies" terms... 

Actually I don't like politics and I'm not here to defend the Government of Brazil, otherwise, we can talk about delays, bureaucracy and other stuff, but without silly menaces and not challeging members to show who is the owner of the absolut truth.

Start the chat with promises Brazilian Govt. made and will not deliver


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> Dude, don't worry, there are still seems to be a large part of the brazilian population that take criticisms about the REALITY of the country and government very personally, but I tell you they only take it personally when being told by a foreigner. It their personal time they also criticise the country (a lot) and that is part of the day to day life of a brazilian.


There are many ways to talk and discuss problems, delays and even optimistic feelings some people have the right to show.
So let's organize the chat here, abolish menaces and challenges and start talk in a good mood.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Ok Enzo, I readed all your posts here and you only pointed "I'm sure projects will be not ready", "lost projects", "airpors will be not be done".

Ok, I've been to many airports in Brazil last year too and they are far from what we want and they will be not amazing as Dubai or Beijing airport...

But works for what the airports "really needs" have been under way, and I CAN SAY THAT because I saw the works with my own eyes, still the works ARE SO SLOW that makes me SO ANGRY!!!

That's a truth: Governement Airport Maintenance Co. Infraero only started the real works in the end of last year and the pace is really behing the desirable. 
But, the 3 keys airports: Brasilia, Viracopos and Sao Paulo-Guarulhos will be sent to private companies - which is a light in the end of tunnel, since the privatized companies works much better without all stupid govt. bureaucracy.

Rio de Janeiro-Galeao will be the sole big airport Infraero will operate, so, in theory, all resources must be sent to this place. 
Galeao have already a huge capacity of passengers and it's mostly idle. The problem here is to modernize and refurbsh the old terminal - not big challenge, I can tell you, but also Infraero is doing it a really slow pace and doing ugly decoration stuff...

Curitiba Airport's main problem is fog, but the ILS4 system is under implementation since October 2011, and will be available soon. 
The work in the new runaway of Salvador Airport already started and Fortaleza Airport is already under upgrade and other airports are increasing parking lots and changing all the signage... Things have been done.

It's a not a fact of living on denial, but, I can understand you by seeing our airports today, the situation is not nice, but can we have the right to be a bit optimistic and wait a little for a speed up on the works?


----------



## HMMS

Talk without knowing of the airports of Brazil, but the expected movement of tourists, both domestic and foreign, for ONE month's 2014 World Cup, is the same as we have every year for ONE WEEK at the carnival !!!!!!!!

About it we see how one speaks without knowing the real facts .......

Another thing, I as a Brazilian, can speak bad things of the government of my country, your problems and defects!!!! 

But now, American, Australian, French, etc., who care about their, which incidentally, are not few !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And worse, to talk that know more that me about Brazil !!!!!!!!!!!!???? really is too much for me ..........


----------



## Enzo

DannyelBrazil said:


> ...
> *
> It's a not a fact of living on denial, but, I can understand you by seeing our airports today, the situation is not nice, but can we have the right to be a bit optimistic and wait a little for a speed up on the works?*


I really try hard to be optimistic with the brazilian government (Federal, State and Municipal), but it is not an easy task, Specially when you read today's news...

I'll give you one example: Brazil's rainy season brings a lot of tragedy every year, and every year the government repeats the same promises, that they will fix the problems caused by it and do all the necessary work to prevent more catastrophe, however, very little are done before next season, in must cases, nothing is made about it. And again, many innocent people are killed by mudslides and rain, thousands are forced to flee their homes, cities and towns devastated by the season are left to their own devices... So, it is very hard to be optimistic with a government like that, but I'll try my best. 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
As for the World Cup, read these articles in portuguese:


*De 13 aeroportos em obras, 9 não ficarão prontos até 2014*

Levantamento do Ipea mostra atraso generalizado nos projetos de infraestrutura

Estudo do Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica Aplicada (Ipea) demonstrou em números o que o país inteiro já adivinhava: grande parte dos aeroportos que recebem investimentos em ampliação e reformas para a Copa do Mundo não ficará pronta a tempo do inícios dos jogos. Segundo o levantamento, 8 dos 13 terminais não serão adaptados no prazo e não também não há estimativa de conclusão das obras do novo aeroporto de Natal. Galeão, no Rio, Recife e Curitiba estão como cronograma mais adiantado. Os atrasos colocam em xeque aeroportos cruciais para a Copa, como Guarulhos, Brasília, Salvador, Confins, Porto Alegre e Cuiabá.

Brasil Econômico/AC
http://rio-negocios.com/de-13-aeroportos-em-obras-9-nao-ficarao-prontos-ate-2014/

*Aeroportos para Copa não estarão prontos até 2014, alerta Ipea
*

Estudo do Ipea (Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica e Aplicada), órgão ligado à presidência da República, prevê que as obras em nove aeroportos de cidades sedes da Copa 2014 não ficarão prontas até o evento.

A Infraero, estatal que administra o aeroporto, informou que "sobre o estudo em questão, desconhece as bases técnicas utilizadas e não participou de qualquer discussão, de modo que não pode fazer qualquer tipo de avaliação a respeito."

O estudo, assinado pelos pesquisadores Carlos Alvares da Silva Campos Neto e Frederico Hartmann de Souza, aponta que a média de prazo de obras de infraestrutura de transporte no país é de 80 meses após o fim da fase de projetos.

De acordo com os pesquisadores, as obras dos aeroportos de Manaus (AM), Fortaleza (CE), Brasília (DF), Guarulhos (SP), Salvador (BA), Campinas (SP) e Cuiabá (MT) em 2010 ainda estavam em fase de projeto e só ficariam prontas em 2017, caso os prazos médios de elaboração de projetos, licenciamentos etc, sejam iguais aos da média no país. Já os de Confins (MG) e Porto Alegre (RS) estão com projetos básicos prontos e também não ficariam prontos a tempo da Copa.

O Ipea também critica o plano de ampliação da Infraero para estes aeroportos. Segundo o estudo, ainda que a média de crescimento do número de passageiros seja um pouco menor nos próximos quatro anos, quando as obras ficaram prontas a capacidade dos aeroportos já estará no limite novamente. Um dos exemplos citados é o do Aeroporto de Vitória, que tem previsão de ampliação para 2,1 milhões de passageiros/ano e, em 2010, o aeroporto já teve 2,3 milhões.

Os estudiosos apontam que a Infraero apresenta nos últimos anos dificuldades para aplicar seus planos de investimento. Segundo eles, no período entre 2003 e 2010, a empresa só aplicou 44% dos recursos que estavam previstos para ampliação de aeroportos. De 2009 para 2010, três aeroportos (Natal, Manaus e Maceió) passaram à categoria de "Situação Crítica", ou seja, estão com número de passageiros acima de sua capacidade prevista. Dos 20 maiores aeroportos, 14 estão em situação crítica. Três estão em situação "preocupante" (ocupação acima de 80%) e três estão em situação adequada (abaixo de 80%).
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...ao-estarao-prontos-ate-2014-alerta-ipea.shtml

There are many more articles about BRT's, Subways, VLT, Roads and so on...


----------



## Gutovsky

Enzo, 

Most of these airports are ready. What may not be ready are their expansions and renovations - some of them already support huge traffic daily (operation over 80% capacity), so there may be some discomfort for the passengers, but some are just under capacity, according to the news posted by yourself above (and they may receive international flights as well). That does not justify changing venues to other countries, though. Actually, you're the first person I've heard saying anything like that, and also the only one standing by your own opinion. 

Also, remember people saying São Paulo wouldn't be a host city because it did not have a stadium. Have you checked the works to the Corinthians' Arena? Do not doubt our ability to overcome problems!


----------



## ruifo

The airport problem in Brazil is not related to the 2014 W.C. It is, instead, related to the annual double digit growth of Brazilian aviation in the last decade.

Full data is found here:
http://www.infraero.gov.br/index.php/br/estatistica-dos-aeroportos.html

Check this table I've put together, and see how the top 20 Brazilian airports (by pax movement) are growing and also check one of the estimatives for the pax movement in 2014 (just an estimative).

The "WC" you see is just marking the 2014 host cities and their serving airports.










With such growth in a single decade, airport infrastructures are realy saturated today (2011). The expansion plan for 2014 is emergencial, and will not cover all the righht needs that Brazilian passengers have on their day by day trips.


----------



## HMMS

Enzo said:


> I really try hard to be optimistic with the brazilian government (Federal, State and Municipal), but it is not an easy task, Specially when you read today's news...
> 
> I'll give you one example: Brazil's rainy season brings a lot of tragedy every year, and every year the government repeats the same promises, that they will fix the problems caused by it and do all the necessary work to prevent more catastrophe, however, very little are done before next season, in must cases, nothing is made about it. And again, many innocent people are killed by mudslides and rain, thousands are forced to flee their homes, cities and towns devastated by the season are left to their own devices... So, it is very hard to be optimistic with a government like that, but I'll try my best.
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> As for the World Cup, read these articles in portuguese:
> 
> 
> *De 13 aeroportos em obras, 9 não ficarão prontos até 2014*
> 
> Levantamento do Ipea mostra atraso generalizado nos projetos de infraestrutura
> 
> Estudo do Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica Aplicada (Ipea) demonstrou em números o que o país inteiro já adivinhava: grande parte dos aeroportos que recebem investimentos em ampliação e reformas para a Copa do Mundo não ficará pronta a tempo do inícios dos jogos. Segundo o levantamento, 8 dos 13 terminais não serão adaptados no prazo e não também não há estimativa de conclusão das obras do novo aeroporto de Natal. Galeão, no Rio, Recife e Curitiba estão como cronograma mais adiantado. Os atrasos colocam em xeque aeroportos cruciais para a Copa, como Guarulhos, Brasília, Salvador, Confins, Porto Alegre e Cuiabá.
> 
> Brasil Econômico/AC
> http://rio-negocios.com/de-13-aeroportos-em-obras-9-nao-ficarao-prontos-ate-2014/
> 
> *Aeroportos para Copa não estarão prontos até 2014, alerta Ipea
> *
> 
> Estudo do Ipea (Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica e Aplicada), órgão ligado à presidência da República, prevê que as obras em nove aeroportos de cidades sedes da Copa 2014 não ficarão prontas até o evento.
> 
> A Infraero, estatal que administra o aeroporto, informou que "sobre o estudo em questão, desconhece as bases técnicas utilizadas e não participou de qualquer discussão, de modo que não pode fazer qualquer tipo de avaliação a respeito."
> 
> O estudo, assinado pelos pesquisadores Carlos Alvares da Silva Campos Neto e Frederico Hartmann de Souza, aponta que a média de prazo de obras de infraestrutura de transporte no país é de 80 meses após o fim da fase de projetos.
> 
> De acordo com os pesquisadores, as obras dos aeroportos de Manaus (AM), Fortaleza (CE), Brasília (DF), Guarulhos (SP), Salvador (BA), Campinas (SP) e Cuiabá (MT) em 2010 ainda estavam em fase de projeto e só ficariam prontas em 2017, caso os prazos médios de elaboração de projetos, licenciamentos etc, sejam iguais aos da média no país. Já os de Confins (MG) e Porto Alegre (RS) estão com projetos básicos prontos e também não ficariam prontos a tempo da Copa.
> 
> O Ipea também critica o plano de ampliação da Infraero para estes aeroportos. Segundo o estudo, ainda que a média de crescimento do número de passageiros seja um pouco menor nos próximos quatro anos, quando as obras ficaram prontas a capacidade dos aeroportos já estará no limite novamente. Um dos exemplos citados é o do Aeroporto de Vitória, que tem previsão de ampliação para 2,1 milhões de passageiros/ano e, em 2010, o aeroporto já teve 2,3 milhões.
> 
> Os estudiosos apontam que a Infraero apresenta nos últimos anos dificuldades para aplicar seus planos de investimento. Segundo eles, no período entre 2003 e 2010, a empresa só aplicou 44% dos recursos que estavam previstos para ampliação de aeroportos. De 2009 para 2010, três aeroportos (Natal, Manaus e Maceió) passaram à categoria de "Situação Crítica", ou seja, estão com número de passageiros acima de sua capacidade prevista. Dos 20 maiores aeroportos, 14 estão em situação crítica. Três estão em situação "preocupante" (ocupação acima de 80%) e três estão em situação adequada (abaixo de 80%).
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...ao-estarao-prontos-ate-2014-alerta-ipea.shtml
> 
> There are many more articles about BRT's, Subways, VLT, Roads and so on...



Dude, do not get stressed, the works are in a normal rhythm, it will be fully ready by the 2014 World Cup ..............

But, if you really think that we will not have airports and stadiums ready .................. simply, do not come to Brazil in 2014, stay where you are !!!!!!!!!

The article you posted, has been well discussed and the conclusion was that it was overblown.

Another thing, several airports are already under construction, such as Manaus, Natal, Campinas, Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Cuiaba, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Fortaleza, etc.

Many other works are also now in progress, so, I repeat, do not stress !!!!!!!!ok!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Axelferis

In An interview Romario claims that most of major infrastructures won't be ready in time.

He still be sceptic for 2014


----------



## Bezzi

Romário??? As a politician he is a good player :lol:


----------



## Axelferis

he's brazilian and could testify some disfunctionements


----------



## Bezzi

It seems that the trolls have invaded this thread. London 2012 is the thread of the moment with their problems on the tickets. Why don't you go bother there?


----------



## Enzo

HMMS said:


> Dude, do not get stressed, the works are in a normal rhythm, it will be fully ready by the 2014 World Cup ..............
> 
> But, if you really think that we will not have airports and stadiums ready .................. simply, do not come to Brazil in 2014, stay where you are !!!!!!!!!
> 
> The article you posted, has been well discussed and the conclusion was that it was overblown.
> 
> Another thing, several airports are already under construction, such as Manaus, Natal, Campinas, Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Cuiaba, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Fortaleza, etc.
> 
> Many other works are also now in progress, so, I repeat, do not stress !!!!!!!!ok!!!!!!!!!!


Apparently you are the only one stressed here, I am totally cool about it. 
Just keep doing your best at INFRAERO, so you don't have to get all worked up about my criticism.


----------



## HMMS

Axelferis said:


> he's brazilian and could testify some disfunctionements


Many brazilians think different way that Romario, he is not serious.............hno:


----------



## FAAN

lol


----------



## Axelferis

i believe Rio 2016 will be ready

But 2014 WC brazil general projects won't (airports,roads)


----------



## Chris00

Crystal balls busy in this thread...


----------



## DannyelBrazil

*"*



Enzo said:


> I really try hard to be optimistic with the brazilian government (Federal, State and Municipal), but it is not an easy task, Specially when you read today's news...
> 
> I'll give you one example: Brazil's rainy season brings a lot of tragedy every year, and every year the government repeats the same promises, that they will fix the problems caused by it and do all the necessary work to prevent more catastrophe, however, very little are done before next season, in must cases, nothing is made about it. And again, many innocent people are killed by mudslides and rain, thousands are forced to flee their homes, cities and towns devastated by the season are left to their own devices... So, it is very hard to be optimistic with a government like that, but I'll try my best.
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> As for the World Cup, read these articles in portuguese:
> 
> 
> *De 13 aeroportos em obras, 9 não ficarão prontos até 2014*
> 
> Levantamento do Ipea mostra atraso generalizado nos projetos de infraestrutura
> 
> Estudo do Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica Aplicada (Ipea) demonstrou em números o que o país inteiro já adivinhava: grande parte dos aeroportos que recebem investimentos em ampliação e reformas para a Copa do Mundo não ficará pronta a tempo do inícios dos jogos. Segundo o levantamento, 8 dos 13 terminais não serão adaptados no prazo e não também não há estimativa de conclusão das obras do novo aeroporto de Natal. Galeão, no Rio, Recife e Curitiba estão como cronograma mais adiantado. Os atrasos colocam em xeque aeroportos cruciais para a Copa, como Guarulhos, Brasília, Salvador, Confins, Porto Alegre e Cuiabá.
> 
> Brasil Econômico/AC
> http://rio-negocios.com/de-13-aeroportos-em-obras-9-nao-ficarao-prontos-ate-2014/
> 
> *Aeroportos para Copa não estarão prontos até 2014, alerta Ipea
> *
> 
> Estudo do Ipea (Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica e Aplicada), órgão ligado à presidência da República, prevê que as obras em nove aeroportos de cidades sedes da Copa 2014 não ficarão prontas até o evento.
> 
> A Infraero, estatal que administra o aeroporto, informou que "sobre o estudo em questão, desconhece as bases técnicas utilizadas e não participou de qualquer discussão, de modo que não pode fazer qualquer tipo de avaliação a respeito."
> 
> O estudo, assinado pelos pesquisadores Carlos Alvares da Silva Campos Neto e Frederico Hartmann de Souza, aponta que a média de prazo de obras de infraestrutura de transporte no país é de 80 meses após o fim da fase de projetos.
> 
> De acordo com os pesquisadores, as obras dos aeroportos de Manaus (AM), Fortaleza (CE), Brasília (DF), Guarulhos (SP), Salvador (BA), Campinas (SP) e Cuiabá (MT) em 2010 ainda estavam em fase de projeto e só ficariam prontas em 2017, caso os prazos médios de elaboração de projetos, licenciamentos etc, sejam iguais aos da média no país. Já os de Confins (MG) e Porto Alegre (RS) estão com projetos básicos prontos e também não ficariam prontos a tempo da Copa.
> 
> O Ipea também critica o plano de ampliação da Infraero para estes aeroportos. Segundo o estudo, ainda que a média de crescimento do número de passageiros seja um pouco menor nos próximos quatro anos, quando as obras ficaram prontas a capacidade dos aeroportos já estará no limite novamente. Um dos exemplos citados é o do Aeroporto de Vitória, que tem previsão de ampliação para 2,1 milhões de passageiros/ano e, em 2010, o aeroporto já teve 2,3 milhões.
> 
> Os estudiosos apontam que a Infraero apresenta nos últimos anos dificuldades para aplicar seus planos de investimento. Segundo eles, no período entre 2003 e 2010, a empresa só aplicou 44% dos recursos que estavam previstos para ampliação de aeroportos. De 2009 para 2010, três aeroportos (Natal, Manaus e Maceió) passaram à categoria de "Situação Crítica", ou seja, estão com número de passageiros acima de sua capacidade prevista. Dos 20 maiores aeroportos, 14 estão em situação crítica. Três estão em situação "preocupante" (ocupação acima de 80%) e três estão em situação adequada (abaixo de 80%).
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...ao-estarao-prontos-ate-2014-alerta-ipea.shtml
> 
> There are many more articles about BRT's, Subways, VLT, Roads and so on...


First of all, no road was "promised" by Brazili bid to World Cup, except the Ring Highway around Sao Paulo, and this after changing the project from Morumbi to Itaquera. The works are full steam and the highway will be delivered before the World Cup.

About Airports, all of them are under works, the article you've posted is a bit old.
Still, the pace is slow at this time. And it is slow, HMMS, you can't deny that.
At same time, President Dilma is working to speed up the works. The only "worriable" airports will be sent to private companies - in Brazil this work very will, so yes, I have the right to be optimistic.

About subways, all of the promised subways are being finished to the World Cup: Fortaleza and Salvador. 
Salvador Line 2 is a utopic political promise from some politicians and have nothing to do with the World Cup, since the stadium is located in the line 1 to be opened in june 2012.
Fortaleza just received all the trains for the new subway system. Report on TV this week.
And Rio doesn't need new subway line for World Cup, only for the Olympic Games and the works is under way, indeed, already causing a major chaos in Ipanema and Leblon neighbourhoods.

We DO HAVE a problem with VLT systems in Cuiaba and Brasilia. Both are REALLY DELAYED and will cause discomfort to the tourists in both cities. But, let's face it: both cities can place exclusive lanes for buses and have everybody inside the stadium in old fashionable way - which is not nice, but South Africa did it in 2010 and Beijing in 2008... IT HAPPENS!

Also, some cities still have problems with number of hotel rooms (Rio and Belo Horizonte specially, but both have been addressed, Rio is buiding NOW 10,000 hotels room to be ready next year - pretty enough).

So, yes, the pace of the works are not Chinese or even European, but the works have been done, and as we already know, everything will be ready just a couple of days before the World Cup starts - as always in Brazil - and THIS IS NOT NICE, but at least, everything will be ready.

I'm really worried about VLTs - Brazil is great on not delivering VLTs systems...


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Axelferis said:


> i believe Rio 2016 will be ready
> 
> But 2014 WC brazil general projects won't (airports,roads)


Again, which roads are you guys talking about???
No road was promised to the World Cup. Indeed, it's surreal to follow a national team in Brazil by car...
Imagine the first match in Curitiba and the second match in Manaus 6,000 Km of driving away...

Nobody promised roads for the World Cup, except for Sao Paulo Govt. and the east wing of Ring Highway around SP metro area.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Enzo said:


> And again, many innocent people are killed by mudslides and rain, thousands are forced to flee their homes, cities and towns devastated by the season are left to their own devices... So, it is very hard to be optimistic with a government like that, but I'll try my best.


But shit with mudslides and rainy seasons happens everywhere, everytime... Indeed, in rich countries.

The task is how to prevent that and convince people they MUST leave their homes when the rain is heavy and the mud is wet....

I know Nova Friburgo region very well and some area devastated was amazingly unexpected...
Still, I'm also tired of fake promises of our politicians...

And the rebuilding efforts are a shame... In part, the rebuilding project was very nice, but, as always, the money is stuck in bureaucracy or corruption.


----------



## HMMS

Axelferis said:


> i believe Rio 2016 will be ready
> 
> But 2014 WC brazil general projects won't (airports,roads)


First thing, where are you from?

But.........You're being very annoying !!!!!!!hno:

You don't know the Brazil, and the builders we even works with the world, so stop talking nonsense and wait until 2014.

You know our airports, roads, public transport, how will the reforms when they are delivered, etc.............so..........

All works are being done and will be delivered on time, you can rest assured ..............

But as I said to the Enzo, if you really think that we will not do a good World Cup, simple, do not come to Brazil in 2014, ok?kay:


----------



## Axelferis

i have invented nothing man :rant:

If everything goes well why FIFA constantly warns your country? :|

What news TV globo provides you?
I 'm french man and Fifa headquarters are in Switzerland then in Europe.


----------



## João Paulo

AcesHigh said:


> Grêmio Arena



Aces what will happen to Olimpico stadium after the new stadium inaugurates? Will they demolish it? Will it be used as a training field?


----------



## Enzo

HMMS said:


> ...
> 
> Another thing, several airports are already under construction, such as Manaus, Natal, Campinas, Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Cuiaba, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Fortaleza, etc.
> 
> Many other works are also now in progress, so, I repeat, do not stress !!!!!!!!ok!!!!!!!!!!


Good news, Terminal 4 is almost ready in Sao Paulo...

Isn't it an amazing building?


MarceloLima said:


> Mais uma imagem do TPS4 do forista bodylover12 do Contatoradar
> http://forum.contatoradar.com.br/in...ru-tmdgtuqtrkallanlx-e-mais-alguns-registros/


Not! It is just a warehouse that will be used as a terminal...:nuts:


----------



## AcesHigh

João Paulo said:


> Aces what will happen to Olimpico stadium after the new stadium inaugurates? Will they demolish it? Will it be used as a training field?


it will be demolished and OAS will build a mall and commercial and residential towers in its place.


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

João Paulo said:


> Aces what will happen to Olimpico stadium after the new stadium inaugurates? Will they demolish it? Will it be used as a training field?


Hello,

I am Brazilian and I live in Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais (one of the venues of World Cup 2014)
This stadium is the Guild Arena Guild building is to be used by professional team.
The Olympic stadium will be used in shows, events, and youth teams as juniors...


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

Guys I live in Belo Horizonte (MG, Brazil)
And here I will post some pictures of the stadiums being built here.

Latest photos of Mineirão:


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

*Independence Arena*, venue for the training of teams to come to BH and host of clubs from here to the reform of the legume!









































































*VÍDEO: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FBWO3YoGAM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## HMMS

Enzo said:


> Good news, Terminal 4 is almost ready in Sao Paulo...
> 
> Isn't it an amazing building?
> 
> 
> Not! It is just a warehouse that will be used as a terminal...:nuts:


As I said before, if you think that nothing will be good here for the 2014 World Cup, do not come to Brazil, just keep talking and talking and talking ...........hno:

It would be a favor, we don't need boring people during the World Cup !!!:bash:


----------



## Enzo

HMMS said:


> As I said before, if you think that nothing will be good here for the 2014 World Cup, do not come to Brazil, just keep talking and talking and talking ...........hno:
> 
> It would be a favor, we don't need boring people during the World Cup !!!:bash:


I definitely don't need your invitation, approval or disapproval for that matter, it is totally irrelevant, I can go whenever I feel like... However, it would be very nice of Infraero and its employees, if they offered us better services and airports for our arrivals and departures...


----------



## AcesHigh

PedroCarvalho13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Brazilian and I live in Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais (one of the venues of World Cup 2014)
> This stadium is the Guild Arena Guild building is to be used by professional team.
> The Olympic stadium will be used in shows, events, and youth teams as juniors...


I see you used Google Translate (because it translated Grêmio as "guild"). But it doesnt matter. Your info is WRONG anyways.

The Estádio Olímpico Monumental, built in 1953, will be DEMOLISHED.


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## PedroCarvalho13

AcesHigh said:


> I see you used Google Translate (because it translated Grêmio as "guild"). But it doesnt matter. Your info is WRONG anyways.
> 
> The Estádio Olímpico Monumental, built in 1953, will be DEMOLISHED.


Being polite, which was not you.

Yes google translate. What is the problem? none like you said! And I think I was in Brazil and watching football here know more than one person is out knowing nothing and giving suggestions.
The Olympic stadium will be demolished actually, I cheated aviation since before the start of construction of the Arena Grêmio former president of the club said the stadium would be used by the base of the club.

More then came the idea of ​​creating a mall, or make on-site apartments, and demolishing the stadium. Until now the fans of the Grêmio who do not know what will happen on site, then it will try to know more than someone who is here in Brazil, seeing and doing the 2014 World Cup!


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

HMMS said:


> As I said before, if you think that nothing will be good here for the 2014 World Cup, do not come to Brazil, just keep talking and talking and talking ...........hno:
> 
> It would be a favor, we don't need boring people during the World Cup !!!:bash:


Esses Gringos tão enchendo o saco, acham que são melhores que o Brasil, se quiser vir vem se não quiser fica aí na porra dos seus países tomando gelo na cara!

Que ******* de povo chato. Ainda acham que sabem de tudo...


----------



## Enzo

PedroCarvalho13 said:


> Esses Gringos tão enchendo o saco, acham que são melhores que o Brasil, se quiser vir vem se não quiser fica aí na porra dos seus países tomando gelo na cara!
> 
> Que ******* de povo chato. Ainda acham que sabem de tudo...


No need to get angry with _the gringos_, it is totally uncalled for... So many of them will be celebrating the party/Cup with the brazilians, the warmest people of all.:banana::cheers:

By the way, so sorry to disappoint you, but... We don't get any icy rain falling in our faces at that time of the year, July is summer in the northern hemisphere ...


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

Enzo said:


> No need to get angry with _the gringos_, it is totally uncalled for... So many of them will be celebrating the party/Cup with the brazilians, the warmest people of all.:banana::cheers:
> 
> By the way, so sorry to disappoint you, but... We don't get any icy rain falling in our faces at that time of the year, July is summer in the northern hemisphere ...


Pô cara, nada contra você, que já notei que é um dos mais bacanas daqui 
Mais é que tem gente que é muito chata e arrogante, tem que ser perfeito os 364 dias do ano.

Espero que a copa aqui seja bastante legal, que os brasileiros possam se interagir com os gringos, que os gringos se interajam com os brasileiros, etc.

O povo aqui do Brasil é muito acolhedor, e se vier ****** chato e fazendo gracinha achando que são os melhores dos melhores os brasileiros não irão gostar! 
Ninguém gosta de ser feito de bobo por aqui.


E sobre a neve, eu avia só citado o que acontece aí, em qualquer época do ano, não quis dizer que na copa de 2014 em julho aqui no Brasil, estará nevando em seu país. 

Do mais o Brasil está se preparando e acho que bem, obras estão sendo feitas, hotéis mais do que nunca, a frota de ônibus não para de crescer e estão testando várias e várias coisas para dar uma qualidade a quem vai vir prestigiar a copa e as belezas do nosso país.


----------



## HMMS

Enzo said:


> I definitely don't need your invitation, approval or disapproval for that matter, it is totally irrelevant, I can go whenever I feel like... However, it would be very nice of Infraero and its employees, if they offered us better services and airports for our arrivals and departures...



:blahblah:

Really ................. NOT come to Brazil in 2014 ............

In 2011, 2012, 2013, 2015, 2016 ................


You're irrelevant like tourist for us!!!!!!!


----------



## Felipe \o/

......


LBraga said:


> *Fonte:* http://www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br/imagens.php


----------



## fabbio_123

The discussions on this thread are 99% among Brazilians and still written in English. This is quite ridiculous. IMO, the reason for that is that the endless discussion about infrastructure has made this thread so boring that no foreign would be intested in reading and trying to understand all that's been said in the last several pages. Why don't we Brazilians focus on posting real stuff that is relevant to the international community and leave political discussions and speculation for our own forums?


----------



## JPBrazil

fabbio_123 said:


> The discussions on this thread are 99% among Brazilians and still written in English.[...]


Mostly babel-fish-level English by the way.


----------



## MS20

fabbio_123 said:


> The discussions on this thread are 99% among Brazilians and still written in English. This is quite ridiculous. IMO, the reason for that is that the endless discussion about infrastructure has made this thread so boring that no foreign would be intested in reading and trying to understand all that's been said in the last several pages. *Why don't we Brazilians focus on posting real stuff that is relevant to the international community and leave political discussions and speculation for our own forums?*


All we care about are the pictures! :cheers: Keep them coming


----------



## DannyelBrazil

fabbio_123 said:


> Why don't we Brazilians focus on posting real stuff that is relevant to the international community and leave political discussions and speculation for our own forums?


Why don't the gringos and Brazilians who live abroad does not join us in this kind of discussions?


----------



## AcesHigh

cred: Juliano Kracker


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ Why are you posting pictures of the Grêmio arena on this thread? I thought it wasn't hosting?


----------



## ruifo

Gremio Arena is not a hosting arena, but the forum member AcesHigh (a clear Grêmio FC supporter) dreams about it, once Baira Rio Stadium is facing troubles in hiring the constructor in the city of Porto Alegre.


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ Why are you posting pictures of the Grêmio arena on this thread? I thought it wasn't hosting?


it has chances of hosting. Beira Rio stadium has stoped the works since april 2011, and they dont even have closed a deal with a construction company, nor have any idea when they will be able to do it.


the only reason Porto Alegre still hasnt switched the stadiums is because of politics. The city already lost the Confederations Cup because of it.


Porto Alegre politicians made a bad choice when picking Beira Rio stadium for the World Cup, even when the Gremio Arena project was already starting to get out of paper (and Beira Rio project hadnt even started).

But they are making even worse choices, when they insist on keeping the Beira Rio stadium, just to avoid losing votes from Internacional supporters.











vs



















(its the vegetation growing around the few works already done in the Beira Rio stadium. Basically, they wanted to show FIFA they were doing something last year, so they demolished 1/4 of the lower terraces and started building new stands. But after they completed about 1/10th of the structure of the new stands, in the 1/4 of the lower ring, they ran out of money and stoped the works)


----------



## Laurence2011

okay... where do you think we will be in say 6 months time? in terms of porto alegre's host stadium... beira rio or gremio arena?


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> okay... where do you think we will be in say 6 months time? in terms of porto alegre's host stadium... beira rio or gremio arena?


I think either Porto Alegre will have changed to Grêmio Arena, or the city will be eliminated from the World Cup 2014, even though its the 3rd most important center of brazilian football (after São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro).

IF Porto Alegre keeps up with Inter project, and its not eliminated in 6 months, I think it will be eliminated later, because there is no time to finish the project.

There is ANOTHER option yet: Internacional will beg for public money to accelerate their project. And will get it.

which is HIGHLY unethical to say the least, considering there will be another stadium, World Cup ready, in the same city, with higher public capacity, witout a cent of public money...


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> okay... where do you think we will be in say 6 months time? in terms of porto alegre's host stadium... beira rio or gremio arena?


btw, since you are from Germany... here is a flyer announcing the first GreNal (Gremio vs Internacional), the Porto Alegre derby, in 1909.

check out the names of the Grêmio players, as well as referee (Juiz Geral), linesman (Juizes de Linha) and Goal Referees (Juizes de Goal), not mentioning the Comissions...


----------



## Laurence2011

btw, since you are from Germany... here is a flyer announcing the first GreNal (Gremio vs Internacional), the Porto Alegre derby, in 1909.

check out the names of the Grêmio players, as well as referee (Juiz Geral), linesman (Juizes de Linha) and Goal Referees (Juizes de Goal), not mentioning the Comissions...


I am actually from England, I can speak German and have a lot of friends there and spend a lot of time in Germany.. I'm planning on moving out there in maybe a few years or so... so I'm basically German! :lol:

How comes there's so many German names in that squad? seems kinda strange that


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> How comes there's so many German names in that squad? seems kinda strange that


not strange at all. Check the name of the city I live, just 40km from Porto Alegre.

ever heard of Gisele Bündchen, the supermodel? Also from my state.

Many people in Europe, when think of germans in Brazil, think of escaped Nazis.

Well... if nazis escaped to Brazil and Argentina, they did not chose these places out of nothing. They chose these places because there were TONS of german descendants here, german settled towns and cities. It was easier to mix with the population than in Africa or China for example!

German immigration to Brazil started in 1824 and was strong until around 1880... 60 years before World War 2 began. (the first brazilian Emperor was married to an Austrian Princess, daughter to the Holy Roman Emperor. With her help they kick started german immigration to southern Brazil, which was quite empty and disputed in that time. Colonizing the lands would secure them for the brazilian crown.

Its interesting, that while in southeast Brazil (São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro), football was brought by british (Charles Miller, a scott), in the south, it was brought by germans. The first football club in Brazil was founded by Charles Miller in 1890 if I am not mistaken. But the oldest football club STILL in existance in Brazil was founded by german: Sport Club Rio Grande.

But it seems the germans were always more interested in sports than the portuguese. Porto Alegre had sport clubs already in 1860s (like Gesellschaft Leopoldina, and Deutscher Turnverein). In São Paulo, the first sport club was only founded in the 1890s!


----------



## adonys

Manaus arena will be a very nice stadium. But I saw that it will host only four matches in groups.


----------



## AcesHigh

adonys said:


> Manaus arena will be a very nice stadium. But I saw that it will host only four matches in groups.


too many expensive stadiums getting too little games, and becoming white elephants afterwards.

Manaus, Brasilia and Cuiabá dont have any decent sized football club, nor their small clubs have enough fans to justify the stadiums.


----------



## GEwinnen

MoreOrLess said:


> Stadiums are for me one of the most sucessful aspects of brutalism, the German stadium you posted is pretty bland but the Mineirao looks pretty good(espeically cleaned up) and the San Siro is one of my favour looking stadiums in the world.


The Rheinstadion wasn't less or more bland than Mineiro, the roof structure of Rheinstadion was even more spectacular:


















Anyway, I like Mineiaro in the shape of 2014 with a cleaned up facade and the extended transparent roof.


----------



## GEwinnen

AcesHigh said:


> not strange at all. Check the name of the city I live, just 40km from Porto Alegre.
> 
> ever heard of Gisele Bündchen, the supermodel? Also from my state.
> 
> Many people in Europe, when think of germans in Brazil, think of escaped Nazis.
> 
> Well... if nazis escaped to Brazil and Argentina, they did not chose these places out of nothing. They chose these places because there were TONS of german descendants here, german settled towns and cities. It was easier to mix with the population than in Africa or China for example!
> 
> German immigration to Brazil started in 1824 and was strong until around 1880... 60 years before World War 2 began. (the first brazilian Emperor was married to an Austrian Princess, daughter to the Holy Roman Emperor. With her help they kick started german immigration to southern Brazil, which was quite empty and disputed in that time. Colonizing the lands would secure them for the brazilian crown.
> 
> Its interesting, that while in southeast Brazil (São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro), football was brought by british (Charles Miller, a scott), in the south, it was brought by germans. The first football club in Brazil was founded by Charles Miller in 1890 if I am not mistaken. But the oldest football club STILL in existance in Brazil was founded by german: Sport Club Rio Grande.
> 
> But it seems the germans were always more interested in sports than the portuguese. Porto Alegre had sport clubs already in 1860s (like Gesellschaft Leopoldina, and Deutscher Turnverein). In São Paulo, the first sport club was only founded in the 1890s!


Nuovo Hamburgo 

(google for "ratline") on the infamous "ratline" some 500 -more or less- iomportant Nazis escaped from Germany to South America at the end of the war.


----------



## AcesHigh

GEwinnen said:


> Nuovo Hamburgo
> 
> (google for "ratline") on the infamous "ratline" some 500 -more or less- iomportant Nazis escaped from Germany to South America at the end of the war.


Novo Hamburgo. Nuevo is spanish. Novo is portuguese. But we also call it as Neu Hamburg sometimes here.

as for the ratline, it is as I said. They escaped to south america because there were many german communities here. Probably even cousins or 2nd degree cousins of many of them.


----------



## Laurence2011

wow it's like a little germany in south america, surreal! I remember someone telling me ages ago that some people speak german in south america.. I never really believed them though..


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> wow it's like a little germany in south america, surreal! I remember someone telling me ages ago that some people speak german in south america.. I never really believed them though..


sometimes you just have to pay more attention. Do you know the current brazilian football team coach? Mano Menezes?









real name: Luis Antonio *Venker* Menezes

and the previous brazilian coach, Dunga?








real name: Carlos Caetano Bledorn Verri (mix german-italian heritage)


----------



## DannyelBrazil

AcesHigh said:


> too many expensive stadiums getting too little games, and becoming white elephants afterwards.
> 
> Manaus, Brasilia and Cuiabá dont have any decent sized football club, nor their small clubs have enough fans to justify the stadiums.


Brasilia is the capital city and it's the 3rd or 4th biggest city in the country, indeed one of the wealthiest ones.
In fact, Brasilia stadium MUST become a multi-purpose arena. The city already receive big international shows and can host some matches around the year from clubs from Rio (very popular in the city) and National team (at least once per year).

Manaus and Cuiaba really worries me.


----------



## [email protected]

DannyelBrazil said:


> Manaus and Cuiaba really worries me.


This "white elephant" myth was discussed _ad nauseum_ by Brazilian and are no more than that: myths.

Cuiaba has the perfect project, adapted for its demand. It will have temporary stands during the WC that will be removed and fit for Cuiaba size.

Manaus and Natal are of bigger concern. But since they will be managed by private companies, I'm sure no one will 'abandon' such potential.


----------



## Carcará

^^

But Natal also will reduce the capacity and adapt it to your demand where football also has potential. Manaus has to sign a contract with company that will manage the stadium as quickly as possible because it runs the serious risk of being underutilized same.


----------



## The Game Is Up

More controversy involving Teixeira: http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/news?slug=ap-brazil-teixeira

He just keeps stepping on it. Until somebody stops him we don't know when it ends.hno:


----------



## Ku4t

What are you talking about? Gothic architeture has nothing to do with this horribles stadiuns. They are more like comunists buildings. Our stadiuns are empty, they are made of pure concrete. There is no art, no inspiration. This is sad, I really do not know how there are people that really like this kind of architeture.

To say the truth, It is not surprising coming from people who think that Oscar Niemeyer was a GREAT architect.


----------



## RPFigueiredo

Ku4t said:


> What are you talking about? Gothic architeture has nothing to do with this horribles stadiuns. They are more like comunists buildings. Our stadiuns are empty, they are made of pure concrete. There is no art, no inspiration. This is sad, I really do not know how there are people that really like this kind of architeture.
> 
> To say the truth, It is not surprising coming from people who think that Oscar Niemeyer was a GREAT architect.


Well, you are entitled to your opinion, however may I remind you that Oscar Niemeyer is considered one of the great names of the International Style. His work is extremely relevant to the 20th century and is key to the development of the current contemporary architecture (especialy regarding the constructive possibilities of reinforced concrete)
If you have no sense of aesthetics to realize how graceful, lyrical and fluid the spaces he created are, please don't try to harass others with your ignorance.


----------



## Carcará

Ku4t said:


> What are you talking about? Gothic architeture has nothing to do with this horribles stadiuns. They are more like comunists buildings. Our stadiuns are empty, they are made of pure concrete. There is no art, no inspiration. This is sad, I really do not know how there are people that really like this kind of architeture.
> 
> To say the truth, It is not surprising coming from people who think that Oscar Niemeyer was a GREAT architect.


And who are you? Oh yes:lol:

Niemeyer may have done some work of questionable taste, but many of his works are totally amazing, wonderful and acclaimed hit of specialty critics worldwide. Even more concerning was the inspiration that one of the things he does more, totally unique. You do not see anything like it anywhere in the world in relation to some of his works in Brazil. Your comment was definitely unhappy. The height of absurdity!


----------



## JPBrazil

Ku4t said:


> What are you talking about? Gothic architeture has nothing to do with this horribles stadiuns. They are more like comunists buildings. Our stadiuns are empty, they are made of pure concrete. There is no art, no inspiration. This is sad, I really do not know how there are people that really like this kind of architeture.
> 
> To say the truth, It is not surprising coming from people who think that Oscar Niemeyer was a GREAT architect.


What do you know about architecture? 

Oscar Niemeyer was (not now) one of the most talented architects on earth. 

Some of today's most famous architects, such as Zaha Hadid and Rem Koolhaas, consider him a master.


----------



## VirDiligo

Ku4t said:


> What are you talking about? Gothic architeture has nothing to do with this horribles stadiuns. They are more like comunists buildings. Our stadiuns are empty, they are made of pure concrete. There is no art, no inspiration. This is sad, I really do not know how there are people that really like this kind of architeture.
> 
> To say the truth, It is not surprising coming from people who think that Oscar Niemeyer was a GREAT architect.


You're absolutely right. I agree with every word.


----------



## VirDiligo

JPBrazil said:


> Some of today's most famous architects, such as Zaha Hadid and Rem Koolhaas, consider him a master.


Two of the most overrated architects on the planet kissing another overrated architect's feet. They (and the people who admire them for some twisted reason) deserve each other.


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

It's OK if you say Zaha is kinda overrated, but Koolhaas? Really?! 

Give me a break


----------



## RPFigueiredo

VirDiligo said:


> Two of the most overrated architects on the planet kissing another overrated architect's feet. They (and the people who admire them for some twisted reason) deserve each other.


Niemeyer is overrated?? Well, I guess you don't really know what architecture is really about. I guess you must think Corbusier and Mies van der Rohe are not that special either... :nuts:


----------



## funnyhouse88

I love football and i love the building!


----------



## VirDiligo

RPFigueiredo said:


> Well, I guess you don't really know what architecture is really about.


Do you?


----------



## RPFigueiredo

VirDiligo said:


> Do you?


The man graduated in 1934 and you are judging his work by a project he made when the was more than 90 years old. What does that tell you?



















What can you say about his work up to Brasilia?


----------



## RPFigueiredo

One of his pre-Brasilia masterpieces, unfortunatelly unbuilt. The Tremaine House. Gardens by Burle Marx:



















Had this been built, it would certainly have become one of the classics of 20th century modernism, together with the Farnsworth and Fallingwater houses!


----------



## ruifo

http://www.supersport.com/football/brazil/news/120218/Teixeira_to_remain_head_of_Brazil_FA

*Teixeira to remain head of Brazil FA*









_Ricardo Teixeira © Reuters Images_

The Brazilian football federation announced Friday that president Ricardo Teixeira will remain in his post, denying widespread reports that he would resign this week.

The federation said in a brief statement on its website that Teixeira will be back to work as scheduled after the Carnival holiday ends next week. He will also remain the president of the 2014 World Cup organising committee.

"President Ricardo Teixeira will resume his scheduled work activities at CBF (Brazilian federation) after Carnival," the one-line statement said.

Rumors of a possible resignation increased Thursday after the Folha de S. Paulo newspaper, Brazil's largest, published a report linking Teixeira to a company being investigated for over-billing an international friendly four years ago.

It was the latest of a series of accusations against Teixeira in his 23-year rule of Brazilian football and the national team.

He has always denied any wrongdoing and has never been convicted.

Sources close to Teixeira, including some members of local federations, had said his resignation was imminent and would likely happen before Carnival began on Friday, according to local media. Reports had said that he would either resign or take a leave of absence.

The pressure on Teixeira increased after the Folha story, and former Brazil star Romario, now a congressman, was among those asking Teixeira to leave his post to keep the controversy from harming Brazilian football and the country's already delayed World Cup preparations.

Folha said the company linked to Teixeira, Ailanto Marketing, is being investigated for over-billing air tickets and hotel stays for a Brazil friendly against Portugal in 2008. The company received nearly $5 million to organise the friendly and police found evidence that a partner made payments to Teixeira four months after the match in Brasilia.

The payments, which could total $350 000, were supposedly part of a contract for renting land owned by Teixeira near Rio de Janeiro. Teixeira said there was nothing illegal in the land contract.

Teixeira took over the Brazilian football federation in an election in 1989, when the organisation was struggling financially. He revamped it completely and saw results on and off the field, with Brazil winning two World Cup under his command, in 1994 and 2002.

With his influence at Fifa, he was instrumental in helping Brazil earn the right to host the World Cup for the first time since the 1950 tournament.

But there was always controversy.

After the 1994 title, Teixeira found himself involved in a dispute with custom authorities after players and team officials allegedly tried to re-enter Brazil without paying proper taxes on gifts and other imported goods bought by them in the United States.

He was twice investigated by Brazil's Congress and recently was accused of taking kickbacks from former Fifa marketing partner ISL in the 1990s.

He was also accused of unethical behavior by the former chairman of England's Football Association, David Triesman, who said during a British parliamentary inquiry that Teixeira and other Fifa executive committee members engaged in improper conduct during bidding for the 2018 World Cup.

Fifa cleared the Brazilian, who said the allegations were made because the English were upset over losing the World Cup bid.

Teixeira seemed to have the support of Fifa president Sepp Blatter and at one point was touted as his possible replacement in football's governing body. But the relationship between the two apparently hasn't been as good recently, especially after Blatter decided to allow the release of the documents that allegedly implicate Teixeira in the ISL case. Fifa eventually postponed publication of the documents citing legal measures.


----------



## MoreOrLess

GEwinnen said:


> The Rheinstadion wasn't less or more bland than Mineiro, the roof structure of Rheinstadion was even more spectacular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I like Mineiaro in the shape of 2014 with a cleaned up facade and the extended transparent roof.


I wouldnt say I disalike it but besides the roof it lacks the same style as the Mineiro has for me with the more complete outer "wall" and "ribs".

Its a design that will age better than many of the bland modern bowls many people seem so enamoured with today or I suspect some of the more question euroart gimmick poster modernism.


----------



## parcdesprinces

GEwinnen said:


> The Rheinstadion wasn't less or more bland than Mineiro, the roof structure of Rheinstadion was even more spectacular:


I'm sorry, my dear GErman friend, but you're a bit late on this one :




parcdesprinces said:


> *Paris*, Parc des Princes & *Seoul*, Olympic Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paris*, Parc des Princes & *Belo Horizonte*, Mineirão


----------



## AcesHigh

Mineirão is older than Parc des Princes. 

I mean, Parc des Princes as we see it today... the place exists since the 19th century, but the modernist brutalist structure is from 1972, while Mineirão was opened in 1965.


----------



## parcdesprinces

AcesHigh said:


> Mineirão is older than Parc des Princes.


Yep, I know. I simply wanted to point out the resemblance between the two (and also with the Seoul Olympic stadium).


----------



## alexandru.mircea

>


What an amazing pic - this is how I'd imagine Mars will look like after we colonize it.


----------



## AcesHigh

its the typical color of the very fertile soil in São Paulo, northern Paraná, southern Minas Gerais and also some argentinean provinces.


----------



## Bezzi

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba





































Source: http://www.arenacap.com.br


----------



## AcesHigh

images captured from this tv report
http://g1.globo.com/rs/rio-grande-d...tao-paradas-arena-esta-a-pleno-vapor/1833272/


----------



## DannyelBrazil

ruifo said:


> No. Itaquera is the distric/neighborhood where it is located. The oficial name is not yet defined (as far as I know).


So far, Fifa officially calls it "Arena de São Paulo".


----------



## ruifo

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html

X-Ray of the Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup
01/Mar/2012

_Percentage relative to the ongoing works:_
59% - Fortaleza / Estádio Castelão
53% - Salvador / Arena Fonte Nova
52% - Brasília / Estádio Nacional
50% - Belo Horizonte / Estádio Mineirão
43% - Cuiabá / Arena Pantanal
35% - Rio de Janeiro / Estádio Maracanã
35% - Manaus / Arena da Amazônia
32% - Recife / Arena Pernambuco
28% - Porto Alegre / Estádio Beira Rio
26% - São Paulo / Arena de São Paulo
19,8% - Natal / Arena das Dunas

_Percentage relative to the arena, and not its works:_
60,0% - Arena da Baixada / Curitiba


************************************


A month ago it was like that:

X-Ray of the Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup
01/Feb/2012

_Percentage relative to the ongoing works:_
56,0% - Castelão / Fortaleza
51,0% - Fonte Nova / Salvador
50,0% - Estádio Nacional / Brasília
45,0% - Mineirão / Belo Horizonte
38,0% - Arena Pantanal / Cuiabá
33,0% - Arena da Amazônia / Manaus
32,0% - Arena Pernambuco / Recife
32,0% - Maracanã / Rio de Janeiro
28,0% - Beira-Rio / Porto Alegre
25,0% - Arena de São Paulo / São Paulo
18,5% - Arena das Dunas / Natal

_Percentage relative to the arena, and not its works:_
60,0% - Arena da Baixada / Curitiba

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html


----------



## jecarega

Anyone else thinks that Natal won't build it on time?


----------



## ruifo

More updates from Fortaleza's Castelão Stadium:

The support to the cover structure is starting to be built in place now from March onwards.





Ozzie-Ce said:


> "Montagem das colunas da estrutura da coberta metálica do Castelão"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Etapa 3- Prédio principal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Comitiva Alemã no Castelão"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/FerruccioPetri


----------



## ruifo

Last updates from the works in NATAL:




Victor. said:


> * Fotos 27/02/2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tribunadonorte.com.br/album/super/3323





Victor. said:


> http://programaregistrando.com.br/?p=33217
> 
> Achei essa foto, mas não tenho a data, mas é de fevereiro.


----------



## ruifo

ruifo said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
> 
> X-Ray of the Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup
> 01/Mar/2012
> 
> _Percentage relative to the ongoing works:_
> 59% - Fortaleza / Estádio Castelão
> 53% - Salvador / Arena Fonte Nova
> 52% - Brasília / Estádio Nacional
> 50% - Belo Horizonte / Estádio Mineirão
> 43% - Cuiabá / Arena Pantanal
> 35% - Rio de Janeiro / Estádio Maracanã
> 35% - Manaus / Arena da Amazônia
> 32% - Recife / Arena Pernambuco
> 28% - Porto Alegre / Estádio Beira Rio
> 26% - São Paulo / Arena de São Paulo
> 19,8% - Natal / Arena das Dunas
> 
> _Percentage relative to the arena, and not its works:_
> 60,0% - Arena da Baixada / Curitiba
> 
> 
> ************************************
> 
> 
> A month ago it was like that:
> 
> X-Ray of the Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup
> 01/Feb/2012
> 
> _Percentage relative to the ongoing works:_
> 56,0% - Castelão / Fortaleza
> 51,0% - Fonte Nova / Salvador
> 50,0% - Estádio Nacional / Brasília
> 45,0% - Mineirão / Belo Horizonte
> 38,0% - Arena Pantanal / Cuiabá
> 33,0% - Arena da Amazônia / Manaus
> 32,0% - Arena Pernambuco / Recife
> 32,0% - Maracanã / Rio de Janeiro
> 28,0% - Beira-Rio / Porto Alegre
> 25,0% - Arena de São Paulo / São Paulo
> 18,5% - Arena das Dunas / Natal
> 
> _Percentage relative to the arena, and not its works:_
> 60,0% - Arena da Baixada / Curitiba
> 
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html



Now with a table and a chart:


----------



## AcesHigh

ha, look at Beira Rio´s line.


----------



## Ku4t

ruifo said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
> 
> X-Ray of the Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup
> 01/Mar/2012
> 
> _Percentage relative to the ongoing works:_
> 59% - Fortaleza / Estádio Castelão
> 53% - Salvador / Arena Fonte Nova
> 52% - Brasília / Estádio Nacional
> 50% - Belo Horizonte / Estádio Mineirão
> 43% - Cuiabá / Arena Pantanal
> 35% - Rio de Janeiro / Estádio Maracanã
> 35% - Manaus / Arena da Amazônia
> 32% - Recife / Arena Pernambuco
> 28% - Porto Alegre / Estádio Beira Rio
> 26% - São Paulo / Arena de São Paulo
> 19,8% - Natal / Arena das Dunas
> 
> _Percentage relative to the arena, and not its works:_
> 60,0% - Arena da Baixada / Curitiba
> 
> 
> ************************************
> 
> 
> A month ago it was like that:
> 
> X-Ray of the Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup
> 01/Feb/2012
> 
> _Percentage relative to the ongoing works:_
> 56,0% - Castelão / Fortaleza
> 51,0% - Fonte Nova / Salvador
> 50,0% - Estádio Nacional / Brasília
> 45,0% - Mineirão / Belo Horizonte
> 38,0% - Arena Pantanal / Cuiabá
> 33,0% - Arena da Amazônia / Manaus
> 32,0% - Arena Pernambuco / Recife
> 32,0% - Maracanã / Rio de Janeiro
> 28,0% - Beira-Rio / Porto Alegre
> 25,0% - Arena de São Paulo / São Paulo
> 18,5% - Arena das Dunas / Natal
> 
> _Percentage relative to the arena, and not its works:_
> 60,0% - Arena da Baixada / Curitiba
> 
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html


I am not sure where, but I find It was published in "Estado de São Paulo" that the information provided by COL are wrong.


----------



## ruifo

Ku4t said:


> I am not sure where, but I find It was published in "Estado de São Paulo" that the information provided by COL are wrong.


You may be refering to the TCU report, published in January/February 2012, with info about the arenas works from diferent times, all still from 2011. SO yes, there are discrepancy due to the diferente timeset and possible different metodology too. Newspapers have been highlinghting this for some days now.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

jecarega said:


> Anyone else thinks that Natal won't build it on time?


I'd rather to wait a little before put Natal out of the WC.


----------



## JPBrazil

To me it's obvious, Natal won't be able to host the games... the only way I see this happening is if they build a simpler/smaller/fast construction stadium.

My other concern is Beira Rio in Porto Alegre, but they have Gremio Arena as a spare venue.


----------



## AcesHigh

JPBrazil said:


> To me it's obvious, Natal won't be able to host the games... the only way I see this happening is if they build a simpler/smaller/fast construction stadium.
> 
> My other concern is Beira Rio in Porto Alegre, but they have Gremio Arena as a spare venue.


dont worry, everything indicates that there will be public money poured into Beira Rio, or that Dilma Roussef will illegally award AG with more contracts in exchange for them to take the Beira Rio project forward.


----------



## trmather

To be fair, if any of the stadiums aren't finished, can they not just move the matches to the local beach?

Sure the fans and players wouldn't mind .


----------



## AcesHigh

trmather said:


> To be fair, if any of the stadiums aren't finished, can they not just move the matches to the local beach?
> 
> Sure the fans and players wouldn't mind .


good luck playing a match in a 3 meters wide fresh water beach, under rain and temperatures of 6 celcius, in Porto Alegre´s winter.

Also, Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Cuiabá and Manaus dont have beaches. (nor São Paulo, although its located about 70km only from the sea)


----------



## Laurence2011

I'm pretty sure FIFA regulations state the importance of non sand-based playing surfaces for world cup host nations.


----------



## Hansadyret

Wich stadiums will host the confed cup a year before?


----------



## Hansadyret

> The construction of stadiums, transport infrastructure and hotels for fans is behind schedule, said Fifa's general secretary Jerome Valcke.
> 
> He added that *Brazil appeared to be more concerned with winning the World Cup than organising it*.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-17240641


----------



## ruifo

Hansadyret said:


> Wich stadiums will host the confed cup a year before?


These four are confirmed by FIFA to host the 2013 Confederations Cup: Fortaleza's Castelão + Belo Horizonte's Mineirão + Rio de Janeiro's Maracanã + Brasília's Nacional.

Salvador's Fonte Nova & Recife's Arena Pernambuco may be aso added to the four above, but that will depend on how fast these two can be finished.


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> These four are confirmed by FIFA to host the 2013 Confederations Cup: Fortaleza's Castelão + Belo Horizonte's Mineirão + Rio de Janeiro's Maracanã + Brasília's Nacional.
> 
> Salvador's Fonte Nova & Recife's Arena Pernambuco may be aso added to the four above, but that will depend on how fast these two can be finished.


it also depends if the 4 above can be finished.


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> it also depends if the 4 above can be finished.


I strongly believe that Fortaleza, Salvador, Brasilia and Belo Horizonte will be ready by the end of 2012 (this year). Rio de Janeiro may be ready by March or April 2013 (next year). Recife, I don't know... It could be ready like Rio's timeline, but I really don't know.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/news/newsid=1577598/index.html

*Just 500 days until Brazil 2013 kick-off*










Given that we are still in early 2012, it is tempting to think there is a long way to go before the 32 participating teams kick off their bids for glory at the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™. Yet fans in the Host Nation need wait less than a year and a half to savour a similarly feverish atmosphere in that most tantalising of FIFA World Cup appetisers: the FIFA Confederations Cup.

On 15 June 2013, the Estadio Nacional in Brasilia will host the opening match of the next ‘Festival of Champions’, with the competition to feature the continental title winners from each of the world’s six confederations, in addition to reigning world champions Spain and hosts Brazil. The eight participating nations will battle it out to reach 30 June’s final in the Maracana in Rio de Janeiro, while the cities of Belo Horizonte and Fortaleza are also scheduled to welcome games.

Recife and Salvador, for their part, are still awaiting final approval from FIFA and the Brazil 2014 Local Organising Committee (LOC). The final announcement of the tournament’s match schedule and the confirmed host cities will come in June 2012.

“To all of us in the Local Organising Committee, the FIFA Confederations Cup is much more than just a preparatory tournament for the FIFA World Cup,” said Brazil legend and current member of the LOC’s Management Board, Ronaldo, who was a FIFA Confederations Cup winner at Saudi Arabia 1997. “We’re determined to put on a great fiesta next year, a genuine Festival of Champions.”

_"The FIFA Confederations Cup is much more than just a preparatory tournament for the FIFA World Cup. We’re determined to put on a great fiesta next year, a genuine Festival of Champions."_
-- Ronaldo


A number of said champions have already secured their places alongside Spain and Brazil, with Mexico, Japan and Uruguay winning the CONCACAF Gold Cup, AFC Asian Cup and Copa America respectively in 2011. The remaining participants will be the victors of next year's CAF Africa Cup of Nations, the 2012 OFC Nations Cup and the UEFA EURO 2012. The eight competing teams will be divided into two groups of four at the competition’s final draw, which will be held on 1 December in Sao Paulo.

“I think that in Brazil [in 2013] we’ll have the strongest set of national sides since the tournament began,” said Ronaldo. “It will be a great opportunity for Brazilian fans to watch top-level football in new stadiums, as well as to give the world a little taste of our hospitality.”

Size on the rise
Ever since the inaugural edition in 1992 in Saudi Arabia, when it was still known as the King Fahd Cup, the FIFA Confederations Cup proved both popular with supporters as well as a valuable opportunity for major national sides to clash at an official tournament. The competition has been held on a four-yearly basis, the year before each FIFA World Cup and in the same host country, since Germany 2005. Indeed, the concept has been so successful that the 16 matches played at South Africa 2009 were transmitted live to 149 territories, with audience figures totalling 550 million people.

What's more, the FIFA Confederations Cup holds a special place in the hearts of Brazilian football fans thanks to the fine pedigree of A Seleção – winners of three of the eight editions to date, including the last two.

“It’s an extremely important competition, it’s like a preview for the FIFA World Cup,” said Ronaldinho, who helped inspire Brazil to victory in Germany in 2005, the year he was also voted FIFA World Player for the second time. “The next edition will have a special flavour since it’s in Brazil. For that reason I’m very motivated, and I’m hoping to take part in this competition in 2013."

As part of the countdown process, the next FIFA Confederations Cup now has an official emblem, which features a native Brazilian bird species: the Rufous-bellied Thrush. This unveiling goes to show just how quickly things are progressing, with tickets for Brazil 2013 going on sale shortly after the final draw. And, in exactly 500 days’ time, will come the moment Brazil has been waiting for since they were announced as 2014 FIFA World Cup hosts back in 2007: watching the world’s best players grace Brazilian soil.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1592990/index.html

*Stadiums progress: Brazil 2014*

(LOC) Friday 2 March 2012

At the beginning of March, the Local Organising Committee (LOC) of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ released new photos showing the progress of construction work at the various stadiums. Now, as part of our monthly ‘Stadiums Progress’ feature, you can see for yourself the significant advances in the arenas due to host the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 and the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil.

In several stadiums, it is now possible to see not only the upper terraces but also the lower pitch-level ones. In other shots, you can witness just how quickly the construction of the concrete floor slabs is advancing.

Check out the latest pictures from all eleven 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil stadiums by clicking on the photo gallery on the right hand side.

****










****










****










****










****










****










****










****










****










****










****










****


----------



## Axelferis

> Le Brésil a annoncé samedi qu'il n'accepterait plus Jérôme Valcke comme interlocuteur de la FIFA à la suite des déclarations de son secrétaire général français, très critique pour le retard dans les préparatifs de la Coupe du monde 2014. Aldo Rebelo, ministre des Sports, l'a fait savoir au cours d'une conférence de presse, s'attirant sans retard une réplique de M. Valcke, qui a jugé la réaction du Brésil «un peu puérile» avant d'annoncer qu'il se rendrait dans le pays le 12 mars... (Avec AFP)


reverso traduction



> Brazil announced on Saturday that it would not accept any more Jérôme Valcke as interlocutor of FIFA following the statements(declarations) of his French, very critical General Secretary for the delay in the preparations for the World cup 2014. Aldo Rebelo, Minister of Sports, let him(it) know during a press conference, incurring without delay Mr Valcke's retort(replica), which judged the "a little bit childish" reaction of Brazil before announcing that he would go(surrender) in the country on March 12th... (With AFP)


----------



## slipperydog

Great update! What about Porto Alegre, are they still hosting?


----------



## ruifo

slipperydog said:


> Great update! What about Porto Alegre, are they still hosting?


Yes, it is, but works are stoped for the last 250 days, due to contract problems there. They say it is going to be resolved soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jecarega

Who Jerome Valcke thinks he is?

A ''kick up the backside''? He thinks he's talking to whom?

What he thinks Brazil is? Some small third world country that is afraid of him?

It's better he watch his language...


----------



## ruifo

Another good recent image from Fortaleza's Castelão:




Ozzie-Ce said:


> *Obra do Castelão conclui fevereiro com 59,2% de execução*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.opovo.com.br/blogdoeliomar/obra-do-castelao-conclui-fevereiro-com-592-de-execucao/


----------



## Andy-i

ruifo said:


> Yes, it is, but works are stoped for the last 250 days, due to contract problems there. They say it is going to be resolved soon. Fingers crossed.


If they aren't they can always use the new Gremio stadium. Simple solution for Fifa.


----------



## Axelferis

jecarega said:


> Who Jerome Valcke thinks he is?
> 
> A ''kick up the backside''? He thinks he's talking to whom?
> 
> What he thinks Brazil is? Some small third world country that is afraid of him?
> 
> It's better he watch his language...


Fifa is a corrupted organism! I wonder how can he open his ***** mouth and talk about brazilians like this :hno:


----------



## IronMan89

Maybe Brazil is not affraid by Valcke... But Brazil really acts as a small third world country...

Just how stupid was it to give World cup and olympics to the same country in a 2 year span...


----------



## AcesHigh

slipperydog said:


> Great update! What about Porto Alegre, are they still hosting?


lets see... FIFA and the Local Organizing Comitee will be in Porto Alegre this tuesday. They wont see any works at all, only PROMISES of deals being signed and works resuming soon. The works at Beira Rio are stopped for 260 days already. And there are plenty of promises of works resuming next week... since may last year!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


all the while, in the very same city...































































































































http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/esportes/gremio/fotos/obras-avancam-na-arena-do-gremio-30890.html


----------



## Carcará

IronMan89 said:


> Maybe Brazil is not affraid by Valcke... But Brazil really acts as a small third world country...
> 
> Just how stupid was it to give World cup and olympics to the same country in a 2 year span...


The organization of the 2016 Olympics is more organized and advanced than the 2014 World Cup.


----------



## Kriativus

ruifo said:


> No. Itaquera is the distric/neighborhood where it is located. The oficial name is not yet defined (as far as I know).


The official name will be irrelevant. No one call Maracanã as Jornalista Mário Filho. What matter is what become fixed in people's minds. Therefore, it will be called and heard as "Itaquerão" or "Fielzão".


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> I strongly believe that Fortaleza, Salvador, Brasilia and Belo Horizonte will be ready by the end of 2012 (this year). Rio de Janeiro may be ready by March or April 2013 (next year). Recife, I don't know... It could be ready like Rio's timeline, but I really don't know.


yes, they will probably be finished. What if they dont? There is a chance, even if minimum, for many things.


----------



## RobH

It's all a lot tighter than FIFA would like in terms of timelines, there's no doubt about that. Still, Valcke is an idiot and should have never have been given another job at FIFA after the Mastercard/VISA scandal.

http://offsiderule.wordpress.com/category/marketing/


----------



## Axelferis

@Robh-> remember my post about this corrupted organization & brazil 2014 story?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88172401&postcount=3127


----------



## HLbsb

*New Video - March 2011*




NewCrucks said:


>


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> good luck playing a match in a 3 meters wide fresh water beach, under rain and temperatures of 6 celcius, in Porto Alegre´s winter.
> 
> Also, Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Cuiabá and Manaus dont have beaches. (nor São Paulo, although its located about 70km only from the sea)


Manaus has beaches


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Manaus has beaches


freshwater beaches, just like Porto Alegre. Not the same thing as "real" sea beaches.


----------



## ruifo

*Average* Temperature & Precipitation in the host cities.
Source: http://br.weather.com/

Belo Horizonte, MG:









Brasília, DF:









Cuiabá, MT:









Curitiba, PR:









Fortaleza, CE:









Manaus, AM:









Natal, RN:









Porto Alegre, RS:









Recife, PE:









Rio de Janeiro, RJ:









São Paulo, SP:









Salvador, BA:









Source: http://br.weather.com/


----------



## Carcará

AcesHigh said:


> freshwater beaches, just like Porto Alegre. Not the same thing as "real" sea beaches.


You just forgot to mention the city of Brasilia - Brazil's capital, which also has no beach, among the 2014 World Cup host cities. Ends up being more than half of the host cities that has no beach itself.


----------



## ruifo

5 have sea beaches: Fortaleza, Natal, Recife, Salvador and Rio de Janeiro
2 have fresh water beaches (rivers): Manaus and Porto Alegre
5 have no beaches: Cuiabá, Brasília, Belo Horizonte, São Paulo and Curitiba


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> 5 have sea beaches: Fortaleza, Natal, Recife, Salvador and Rio de Janeiro
> 2 have fresh water beaches (rivers): Manaus and Porto Alegre
> 5 have no beaches: Cuiabá, Brasília, Belo Horizonte, São Paulo and Curitiba


well, technically, the Guaíba is a mix of river and lake... it has caractheristics of both.

so if we consider Guaíba as a lake, than Paranoá lake in Brasilia also adds fresh water beaches to Brasilia!

Ipanema beach, in the south zone of Porto Alegre










notice however that in the whole central area, you will have concrete or grass/vegetation meeting the water. Only there in the background (where you can see some "bays" and such), there are some sandy fresh water beaches.









oh, at Farrapos Avenue, you can also find plenty of beaches, I mean, bitches.


----------



## ruifo

Updates from Fortaleza's Castelão, form the last Saturday (03/03/2012), when a group of selected individuals who applied to visit to stadium on the internet where granted the visit.




Ozzie-Ce said:


> *Visita dos internautas às obras do Castelão em 03/03/12*
> Por Ferruccio Feitosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais fotos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168243543294590.34934.161763350609276&type=3


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> well, technically, the Guaíba is a mix of river and lake... it has caractheristics of both.
> 
> so if we consider Guaíba as a lake, than Paranoá lake in Brasilia also adds fresh water beaches to Brasilia!
> 
> Ipanema beach, in the south zone of Porto Alegre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice however that in the whole central area, you will have concrete or grass/vegetation meeting the water. Only there in the background (where you can see some "bays" and such), there are some sandy fresh water beaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, at Farrapos Avenue, you can also find plenty of beaches, I mean, bitches.


What amazing view of PA!


----------



## ruifo

Original in Portuguese:
http://www.ceara.gov.br/component/content/article/5350/5350

Translation into English is a courtesy of http://translate.google.com

************

*Countdown: 300 days remain to complete the works of Castelão*










On Tuesday (06), the clock that counts down to deliver the Stadium Placido Aderaldo Castelo, the Castelão, reaches the mark of 300 days. On occasion, the Secretary of the Special Cup in 2014, Ferruccio Feitosa, the stadium will receive a visit from the acting governor, Cláudio Roberto, and a former player who made history in their lawns. Erandir Montenegro Pereira, author of the first goal in Castelão in November 1973, will participate at 15 hours, the commemorative ceremony and change the numbering of the clock. The arena is that it has among the earliest works that will host matches of the Confederations Cup and 2013 FIFA World Cup Brazil 2014 ™. Currently, Castelão already reached 59.2% of execution and is due in December.

Of the four stages of the project of reform and modernization of the Castelão, two have already been completed. The Phase I was opened in November 2011. The phase includes Parking and Access Square North and the Building Industry Fares Candido Lopes, home to two State Government agencies (State Department of Sport and the Department of Architecture and Engineering). The Phase II includes Parking and Access Industry Square South
Steps III corresponds to the construction of the building which is considered the central command center for the entire stadium. Of the six floors designed for the new equipment, five are already built. According to the latest report, the stage reached 45.37% of execution. It is expected that the building is completed in September. Step IV already includes the completion of the entire project and interaction between steps. Currently, this phase is with 25.13% completion.

The fast pace of work of Castelão Stadium was largely responsible for the choice of Fortaleza as one of the host cities Confederations Cup 2013. The competition will be held in June 2013. Fortress may receive three games, but a semi-final has been confirmed here. The event is considered a great opportunity to test for the FIFA World Cup Brazil 2014 ™.

About the player - Montenegro Erandir Pereira is a former Brazilian football player who played during the decades from 1960 to 1970 as a striker for clubs such as Club de Regatas Vasco da Gama Clube Fortaleza, Ceará Sporting Club and Ferroviário Athletic Club. Among the main achievements are the leaders Cearense League Championship in 1969 and the North-Northeast, 1970, and runner-Cup Brazil 1968. How Ceará Sporting Club striker, scored the 1st goal of the Stadium Placido Aderaldo Castle, the Castelão.

SERVICE:
- 300 days for the inauguration of the stadium Castelão with the presence of former player Erandir, author of the first goal at the stadium in 1973 and the Governors in office, Claudio Roberto
- Date: 06.03.2012
- Time: 15 hours
- Meeting point: Clock Countdown to the delivery of the stadium Castelão (Access by Pauline Richards Avenue)

05/March/2012

Coordenadoria de Comunicação Secopa
Lisiane Linhares e Viviane Lima
[email protected]
+55 85 3264.5359 | 8778.0024 | 8724.2147


----------



## Bruno_BL

Our politicians really sucks.
I think there will be at least two stadiums that wont be ready for the WC, and this probably means they will never be ready.

Thats what happens for wishing a lot of cities to host the WC, the situation goes out of control and people are just worried about the main stadiums.


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Original in Portuguese:
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/component/content/article/5350/5350
> 
> Translation into English is a courtesy of http://translate.google.com
> 
> ************
> 
> *Countdown: 300 days remain to complete the works of Castelão*


300 days? I thought it would be delivered BEFORE the Grêmio Arena. (268 days to go)


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> 300 days? I thought it would be delivered BEFORE the Grêmio Arena. (268 days to go)


Was there any sort of competition? I think that was never settled as such. If you were expecting so, please feel free to be the first one on whatever racing you have in your mind, now and ever; and congratulations for being the champion, the first, the one. We are all proud!


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Was there any sort of competition? I think that was never settled as such. If you were expecting so, please feel free to be the first one on whatever racing you have in your mind, now and ever; and congratulations for being the champion, the first, the one. We are all proud!


no race, but as I said, I thought it would be delivered first. Because it was said it was so advanced in its chronogram. Whats there so much to do yet that it needs 300 days to complete?


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> no race, but as I said, I thought it would be delivered first. Because it was said it was so advanced in its chronogram. Whats there so much to do yet that it needs 300 days to complete?


Yes mate, you really make it look like as it is a dispute, a race, always in competition, with aparent little room for cooperation. That's the image you pass on and on, intentionally or not, so you have to deal with it. About your question, I have no idea. Ask in the specific thread to the people from Fortaleza.


----------



## jecarega

The venues for the Confederations Cup in 2013 need to be ready by December of 2012, right?


----------



## ruifo

jecarega said:


> The venues for the Confederations Cup in 2013 need to be ready by December of 2012, right?


Ideally yes.
Fortaleza, Salvador, Brasília and Belo Horizonte are scheduled for Dez/2012. Rio de Janeiro is scheduled for Feb-Mar/2013. Recife: I'm not sure.


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Yes mate, you really make it look like as it is a dispute, a race, always in competition, with aparent little room for cooperation. That's the image you pass on and on, intentionally or not, so you have to deal with it.


well, thats your interpretation. Cant do nothing about it.

what cooperation are you talking about anyway?

Either way, there SHOULD be a race and competition. Maybe if there was, the stadiums would be ready, instead of ALL OF THEM being late.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

I love brazil stadiums, I can't wait the Confederations Cup in 2013 and FIFA World Cup in 2014 :banana::banana:


----------



## Andrew_za

Been hearing quite a bit of negativity in the news over the past few months. 

Wish you guys all he best!


----------



## ruifo

edit


----------



## ruifo

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/node/2972

06/03/2012 - 14:30

*LETTER FROM THE FIFA PRESIDENT TO BRAZIL'S SPORT MINISTER*

*Joseph Blatter said that he is "gravely concerned about the deterioration in the relationship between FIFA and the Brazilian government, a relationship that has always been characterised by mutual respect"*

In a letter to Brazil's Sports Minister, Joseph Blatter reiterated his intention to organize an extraordinary World Cup and expressed interest in coming to Brazil next week.

"Dhaka, 6 March 2012

Dear Minister,

First of all, please allow me to express my deepest regret for the present situation. I am gravely concerned about the deterioration in the realtionship between FIFA and the Brazilian government, a relationship that has always been characterised by mutual respect, as you rightly point out in your letter of 5 March 2012. In the meantime, you have also received a letter from the FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke and I have no further comment on this matter other than to say that both as FIFA President and personally, I would like to apologise to all those - above all the Brazilian government and President Dilma Rousseff - who feel that their honour and pride has been injured.

Nevertheless, dear Minister, we should and must work together. We have a common goal - the organisation of an extraordinary World Cup in the land of football, in the land of champions. Brazil deserves to host the World Cup and the entire world is looking forward to it. However, the sands of time have been running since 2007. Therefore, let us not waste time on entrenching our positions. Let us instead build something great together, as promised by President Lula during his presidency. I will be travelling in Asia in India, Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal until 10 March, and afterwards I would like to meet President Rousseff and yourself as soon as possible - ideally next week.

I trust in your understanding and willingness to arrange such a meeting. Furthermore, I would like to convey to you my utmost respect and also kindly request you to send President Dilma my very best wishes.

Yours sincerely,

Joseph S. Blatter"

» Read the document in English (PDF)


----------



## Hansadyret

Good move by Blatter for once. The organiseres in Fifa and Brazil need to put this behind them and concentrate on moving forward. All world footballfans want to see a successfull World cup in Brazil.


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## pathfinder_2010

^ which stadium is that ?


----------



## Gutex

Is the Grêmio Arena in Porto Alegre.
Until now It's not a WC venue but maybe FIFA change it´s mind since the selected stadium in Porto Alegre is with it works stoped.


----------



## emanuel87bm

Novo Castelão.


----------



## emanuel87bm

Castelão is the first stadium to have started the construction of its external metallic structure. Photos copied from the Facebook profile of Ferrúcio Feitosa, the administrator of the stadium.


----------



## ruifo

^^


----------



## Bandeirante1

We will deliver. Brazil always delivers!


----------



## Ku4t

ruifo said:


> http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/node/2972
> 
> 06/03/2012 - 14:30
> 
> *LETTER FROM THE FIFA PRESIDENT TO BRAZIL'S SPORT MINISTER*
> 
> *Joseph Blatter said that he is "gravely concerned about the deterioration in the relationship between FIFA and the Brazilian government, a relationship that has always been characterised by mutual respect"*
> 
> In a letter to Brazil's Sports Minister, Joseph Blatter reiterated his intention to organize an extraordinary World Cup and expressed interest in coming to Brazil next week.
> 
> "Dhaka, 6 March 2012
> 
> Dear Minister,
> 
> First of all, please allow me to express my deepest regret for the present situation. I am gravely concerned about the deterioration in the realtionship between FIFA and the Brazilian government, a relationship that has always been characterised by mutual respect, as you rightly point out in your letter of 5 March 2012. In the meantime, you have also received a letter from the FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke and I have no further comment on this matter other than to say that both as FIFA President and personally, I would like to apologise to all those - above all the Brazilian government and President Dilma Rousseff - who feel that their honour and pride has been injured.
> 
> Nevertheless, dear Minister, we should and must work together. We have a common goal - the organisation of an extraordinary World Cup in the land of football, in the land of champions. Brazil deserves to host the World Cup and the entire world is looking forward to it. However, the sands of time have been running since 2007. Therefore, let us not waste time on entrenching our positions. Let us instead build something great together, as promised by President Lula during his presidency. I will be travelling in Asia in India, Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal until 10 March, and afterwards I would like to meet President Rousseff and yourself as soon as possible - ideally next week.
> 
> I trust in your understanding and willingness to arrange such a meeting. Furthermore, I would like to convey to you my utmost respect and also kindly request you to send President Dilma my very best wishes.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Joseph S. Blatter"
> 
> » Read the document in English (PDF)


It's tottaly sad this declaration from Joseph Blatter. I do not think that FIFA is a divine institution which do not commit sins, however, this letter shows us what kind of person mister Blatter is. He doesn't care FIFA as an institution, He doesn't care about the preservation of FIFA's values and integrity. He only minds about his own interests. 

It's obviously that FIFA knows that Brazil is not going to have a legacy hosting the World Cup, and that's the reason why mister President do not want to have an argument against brazilians authorities, because the only interest is MONEY!


----------



## ruifo

Ku4t said:


> ... Brazil is not going to have a legacy hosting the World Cup ...


I don't agree with this statement. Maybe Brazil won't have the legacy you expected, but sure there is a legacy. In some cities more than others, but stating that there will be no legacy at all is an absurd!

On the other hand, I fully agree that this is money talking for FIFA. Period. But we all knew that, didn't we?


----------



## Gutex

Bandeirante1 said:


> We will deliver. Brazil always delivers!


That's true. We always deliver but a few days or even hours from the inauguration and spending sometimes more than twice of the initial schedule.


----------



## VirDiligo

ruifo said:


> I don't agree with this statement. Maybe Brazil won't have the legacy you expected, but *sure there is a legacy*. In some cities more than others, but *stating that there will be no legacy at all is an absurd*!


Explain in details what kind of legacy this event will leave in the country.


----------



## ruifo

VirDiligo said:


> Explain in details what kind of legacy this event will leave in the country.


New subway/metro lines in Fortaleza, Salvador, São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro. New Airport in Natal, New terminal in the airport of São Paulo, Campinas, Fortaleza and Belo Horizonte. New hotels. BRT, VLT etc. New avenues all around... New convention center and new aquarium in Fortaleza. 15 (or so ) new stadiums/arenas. Visibility/exposure. New international tourism boom all over the country. And so on and so forth... Most of them ready for 2014, some not, some started by the 2014 cup, some not. What matters is that yes, there are several legacies involved.

Please, visit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2130 and check each of the hosting cities thread for detailed information. I will not copy them all here.


----------



## Ku4t

Sorry but I do not think that those cities will have new lines because of the World Cup, but only because it's more than necessary, but very urgent. Moreover, many of the new lines won't cover stadium or turistic areas, and the most of people who will watch the World Cup will be foreign.

The host cities will have holiday on match days, so you should think about it.


----------



## ruifo

Ku4t said:


> Sorry but I do not think that those cities will have new lines because of the World Cup, but only because it's more than necessary, but very urgent. Moreover, many of the new lines won't cover stadium or turistic areas, and the most of people who will watch the World Cup will be foreign.
> 
> The host cities will have holiday on match days, so you should think about it.


These lines were planed way before the WC. So yes, they are just being accelerated by the WC, and not created by/for it. And I, personnally, agree with this logic. They must attend the needs of Brazilian people (200 million in 2014), and not of a fluctuating small number of tourists that will be around only of a month in 2014.

Holidays were also implemented in Germany in 2006 and in South Africa in 2010, not because lack of infra-structure, but because FIFA demands it. So it's nothing new at all.


----------



## love-qatar

cool

nice, i am waiting to see which staduim will be finish first


----------



## ruifo

love-qatar said:


> cool
> 
> nice, i am waiting to see which staduim will be finish first


As of today, these four below are running to be the first ones. These are the ones that I'd bet will be finished this year of 2012.

* Fortaleza's Castelão
* Brasília's Nacional
* Belo Horizonte's Mineirão
* Salvador's Fonte Nova


----------



## ruifo

Original in Portuguese:
http://www.sinaenco.com.br/noticias_detalhe.asp?id=1077

Translation into English was a courtesy of http://translate.google.com

*Hotels for the 2014 World Cup*









Basília, DF

The hotels of Brazil will receive investments of BRL R$ 7.3 billion over the next 30 months (~ USD $4.2 billion). In total, it is expected that 198 new hotels and 46,000 new hotel units (rooms) are incorporated into the current network. The preferred destination of these investments are the twelve host cities for 2014 World Cup. FIFA requires that the number of beds in each city is equivalent to 30% of the capacity of the local stadium/arena. Although most of the capital to fulfill the requirement, the need for network renewal and the prospect of increased tourism post-World Cup move the sector. 

*Belo Horizonte* - There are 30 projects planned for the capital of Minas Gerais. The expectation is to reach 27,000 beds, with the increase of 9,000 beds (equivalent to 4500 units), by 2014. The estimated value of the investment is of BRL R$ 1 billion (~USD $600 million). 

*Brasilia *- The city currently has 25,000 beds. The sale of lots in Northern Hotel Sector, which would, initially allow the construction of new hotels and, secondly, to finance part of the works of the Mane Garrincha stadium, was barred by the Institute for National Artistic and Historical Heritage. 

*Cuiabá *- With the lowest hotel capacity among the 12 host cities, Cuiabá plans to nearly double the number of beds, with the application of funds of approximately BRL R$ 225 million (~USD $130 million). It currently has 8,000 beds in 3,200 units. 

*Curitiba *- With 6,800 hotel units, the city has 18,000 beds. The expectation is that until the World Cup this number will reach 19,800 beds in 7,100 units. 

*Fortaleza* - The forecast of the Brazilian Hotel Industry (ABIH), regional Ceará, is that the hotel capacity increase by 60% by 2014. With 25,000 beds, should now have 40,000. The city will have a prominent role in the Cup, once it will receive six World Cup matches, two of the Brazilian team. 

*Manaus *- The city should have "forest" units in the metropolitan area (6,000 beds) and offers on tourist boats (900 beds). Nine hotels with international flags are being built. The expectation is to double the current capacity of about 10,000 beds to the World, with investments of BRL R$ 317 million (~USD $185 million). 

*Natal *- Fourth in the ranking of hotel capacity of the host cities, Natal now has 26,200 beds. In three years, the number should reach 42,000. 

*Porto Alegre* - The forecasted growth is of around 30% in the number of beds. Porto Alegre has 12,500 beds in 7,300 hotel units. In 2014, the numbers should be closer to 17,000 and 8,000 respectively. 

*Recife *- The city should move from 12,000 beds to 21,000 by 2014. The new beds are 9,000, while the new hotel units are 3,900. 

*Rio de Janeiro* - The city is the champion investment in the question: will apply BRL R$ 1.4 billion (~USD $825 million) for the network to adjust for both the Wolrf Cup and the Olympic Games. It has 24,000 hotel units. After renovations and constructions, it is estimated that the river reaches 30,000 unites in December 2013, surpassing the 28,000 required by the International Olympic Committee. In 2016, the number should reach 34,000. About 55% of new projects are in the region of Barra da Tijuca. 

*Salvador *- According to ABIH/BA, with hotels in the city bay (Baia de Todos os Santos) and the Costa dos Coqueiros area, there are currently 23,000 apartments in the city. Until the World Cup, this number will incrise to 32,000. In downtown there are two new hotels under constructions. The districts of Comercio and Castro Alves Square will also have a large hotel. each. 

*Sao Paulo *- The capital currently receives 47,500 guests per day. In total, the city has 410 lodging facilities and 42,000 hotel units. According to ABIH/SP, the number of beds reaches 80,000. There are no projects planned to expand the network, only renewal and adaptation. 



*******************

Based on this information, below a table showing which host cities have a problem, which have not:


----------



## AcesHigh

love-qatar said:


> cool
> 
> nice, i am waiting to see which staduim will be finish first


Grêmio Arena will finish first, but the stupid local organizing comitee has not selected it. All the while, works in Beira Rio stadium are stoped since May last year, and the Local Organizing Comitee does nothing about it. Nor does FIFA. 

They all only say political statements like "its all inside the chronogram still", even though as I said the stadium hasnt seen a new NAIL since may 2011.

Grêmio Arena: brand new, bigger, more modern and ready this year. And yet, they stick with Beira Rio stadium

No way to understand that.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

AcesHigh said:


> Grêmio Arena will finish first, but the stupid local organizing comitee has not selected it.


Weren't the venues picked by FIFA, because the local organizers didn't want to do it themselves (for political reasons, not to make enemies in any city that would not be picked)? That's what I heard on the BBC.


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> Weren't the venues picked by FIFA, because the local organizers didn't want to do it themselves (for political reasons, not to make enemies in any city that would not be picked)? That's what I heard on the BBC.


FIFA chose the cities. Not the stadiums inside each city.

Gremio Arena and Beira Rio stadium are both in Porto Alegre.

the stadium was chosen by local politicians, then submited to the LOC (Local Organizing Comitee), which submited that to FIFA along with the city candidates.

in São Paulo, they changed the stadium from Morumbi to Itaquera Stadium, because Itaquera is being built (with government help) by Corinthians, which is the club in the heart of ex-president Lula.

In Porto Alegre, it seems they are keeping Beira Rio stadium, even with all the problems surrounding it AND a bigger more modern stadium being built in the same city, because the current brazilian president, Dilma Roussef, is a fan of Internacional.



Meritocracy? Technical criteria? My ass. Its all political.


----------



## AcesHigh

DannyelBrazil said:


> Gremio Arena is officially a training venue in Porto Alegre for the World Cup.
> So, in theory, Gremio Arena is part of the event.


exactly. The thread was NEVER about the *official* stadiums for the Cup. The thread is about STADIUMS for the Cup.


----------



## ruifo

New images from Fortaleza's Castelão.
Source: Ferruccio Feitosa (Albums)
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162200877232190.33109.161763350609276&type=3


----------



## fabbio_123

AcesHigh said:


> exactly. The thread was NEVER about the official stadiums for the Cup. The thread is about STADIUMS for the Cup.


Sure. Please post thousands of pictures of ALL training venues for the cup in EVERY page then. I'm sure this is what the thread is about, right? (NOT...!).

Seriously. It is VERY annoying to have all these Gremio stuff in the thread...


----------



## AcesHigh

fabbio_123 said:


> Sure. Please post thousands of pictures of ALL training venues for the cup in EVERY page then. I'm sure this is what the thread is about, right? (NOT...!).
> 
> Seriously. It is VERY annoying to have all these Gremio stuff in the thread...


blah blah blah. Nobody is posting "Gremio" stuff. I am posting ARENA stuff, a stadium for 60 thousand people. Its not "any" training venue, so dont bullshit us with your nonsense.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/noticia/...erate-power-equivalent-consumption-6-thousand

14/03/2012 - 11:18

*SOLAR PLANT OF PERNAMBUCO ARENA WILL BE ABLE TO GENERATE POWER EQUIVALENT TO THE CONSUMPTION OF 6 THOUSAND PEOPLE*

*With investments of around R$ 13 million, the solar plant will have 1MWp of installed capacity*










Neoenergia, through the Pernambuco Power Company (CELPE) and Odebrecht Energy will implement a solar plant at the Pernambuco Arena, stadium that will play host to the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil in São Lourenço da Mata, 19 km away from Recife. With investments in the order of R$ 13 million, the solar plant will have 1MWp in of installed power, the equivalent to the average consumption of 6 thousand Brazilians. The plan will start to be built in the second half of 2012 and should be working by June 2013.

The implementation and operation of the plant will incur addition costs to the stadium. All generated power will be directed to the Pernambuco Arena. Its technology will use photovoltaic solar power, which uses solar panels to convert sunlight into electricity.

The Memorandum of Understanding for the building of the plant has already been signed between the Pernambuco Arena and Odebrecht Energy, who will be charge of running the solar plant after it is implemented. The use of solar power will also mean environmental benefits, as the sun is a renewable non-polluting resource, with low maintenance costs. The source is abundant in almost all of the national territory and allows for distributed generation, which reduces global power costs and generates carbon credits even.

Among venues in the world that have already adopted solar power in the world there are the Qwest Field in Seattle, the AT&T Park in San Francisco, both in the United States and the Easy Credit Stadium in Nuremberg, Germany.

Source: Secopa-PE


----------



## ruifo

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/notic...on-presents-world-cup-legacy-brazilian-cities

15/03/2012 - 11:01

*SOUTH AFRICAN DELEGATION PRESENTS WORLD CUP LEGACY TO BRAZILIAN CITIES*

*In addition to strengthening partnerships in sectors such as information technology, the group will present results of the 2010 World Cup in South Africa*

A delegation made up of 41 entrepreneurs and members of the South African Ministry of Trade and Industry is in Brazil for a number of meetings with state and municipal governments, as well as Brazilian business people. The South Africans have been to Curitiba and São Paulo and arrived in Porto Alegre last night (Wednesday). In addition to strengthening partnership in sectors such as information technology, the group has been presenting the legacy left behind by the 2010 World Cup in the African continent.

On Thursday (15.03) governor Tarso Genro will meet with the delegation at the Piratini Palace, headquarters of the government of the state of Rio Grande do Sul.

The South African Ambassador in Brazil Mphakama Mbete, ensures that the South African executives are interested in doing business in the three capital cities they visited. “Brazil is one of South Africa’s main trade partners in the world and a partner in multilateral organisations such as IBSA and G-20”, highlighted Mbete.

World Cup Portal with information from the 2014 World Cup Management Committee from the state of Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## ruifo

New photos from Fortaleza's Castelao

All of them taken by the SSC forum member "luno26":
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=161





luno26 said:


> Meu povo visitei o Castelão tirei mt foto,, toh baixando para colocar aki !!





luno26 said:


> Segue as fotos:





luno26 said:


>





luno26 said:


> Essa foto tenho certeza que é inédita, foto da entrada lateral do estádio fica do lado da parte vip que está sendo construida.





luno26 said:


> Prédio central do Castelão. Espaço Vip, Imprensa e Vestiários:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em outro ângulo o Edifício Central:






luno26 said:


> Como vai ficar a visão interna das Estruturas externas do Estádio:





All of them taken by the SSC forum member "luno26":
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=161


----------



## saulosvieira

Congratulations to Fortaleza! Castelão is clearly going to be the best brazilian stadium.


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## fidalgo

^^ which one is that?


----------



## ruifo

Brasília's National Stadium first match! hehehe




GilSP said:


> Fonte: http://www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br/042/04299003.asp?ttCD_CHAVE=165873





Forasteiro_BSB said:


> Fotos da partida e de quebra do estágio da obra.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Agência Brasil


----------



## ruifo

Salvador's Fonte Nova:




Bezzi said:


> Só pra não perder o hábito, mais uma foto recente da futura arena mais moderna do Nordeste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/arena-fonte-nova








Belo Horizonte's Mineirão:





HelioEPS said:


> Fonte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GM8W608H99E


----------



## ruifo

Cuiabá's Arena Pantanal:





igor_carlos said:


> *Atualização fotos 15/03/2012 ARENA PANTANAL
> By: Igor Carlos Kobaiakawa Gaspareto
> 
> Tirei quando estava dirigindo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta tbm foi tirada dentro do carro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentro do carro, mas já estacionado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa foi tirada do GYM AECIM TOCANTINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do mirante do Ginásio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom na Arena e no Predio que moro, dali tiro as fotos da Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tirei essa foto de um dos banners*


----------



## rodrigorc

*FONTE NOVA - SALVADOR DE BAHIA - 17/03/2012*

Probably the first WC 2014 stadium to be ready.

SOURCE: http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMs...57580-5584775962556476102-5720139935650985826


----------



## ruifo

Fortaleza's Castelão:





luno26 said:


> Fotos de dentro do Edifício Central do Estádio Castelão ( Vestiários, Espaço Vip, Tribuna, Imprensa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A saída do Vestiário para o campo:


----------



## andrewtsjc

I have no doubt the stadiums will be ready for Brazil 2014. What really scares me though is the infrastructure of the country. No good highways, no decent public transportation, especially from the airports to the stadiums. I won’t even mention Airports standards; Guarulhos Airport in Sao Paulo for instance is one of the worse Airports I have been in my life. 
For a city like Sao Paulo is embarrassing to have a sh** airport like that!


----------



## TEBC

andrewtsjc said:


> I have no doubt the stadiums will be ready for Brazil 2014. What really scares me though is the infrastructure of the country. No good highways, no decent public transportation, especially from the airports to the stadiums. I won’t even mention Airports standards; Guarulhos Airport in Sao Paulo for instance is one of the worse Airports I have been in my life.
> For a city like Sao Paulo is embarrassing to have a sh** airport like that!


dont worry, SP already started to build the new international terminal, and now, along with Campinas Intl Airport, they are administrated by Private Companies. We are also building a monorail line from the domestic airport to the subway station. And all the main roads of the state are among the best in south america.


----------



## TEBC

andrewtsjc said:


> I have no doubt the stadiums will be ready for Brazil 2014. What really scares me though is the infrastructure of the country. No good highways, no decent public transportation, especially from the airports to the stadiums. I won’t even mention Airports standards; Guarulhos Airport in Sao Paulo for instance is one of the worse Airports I have been in my life.
> For a city like Sao Paulo is embarrassing to have a sh** airport like that!


Rio, SP, Curitiba and BH you shouldnt worry. Cause they have and are upgrading the public transportation system. They all will have direct link to the airports and to the stadium.


Even thought Brasilia has a crappy system and the VLT probably wont be ready, the stadium is really close to main hotels.

Fortaleza will have better options of transport, even thought still wont have a proprer way to get to the stadium.

Recife will also have a metro stadium close to the airport and stadium.

What it is in a critical situation are Cuiabá, Manaus, Natal and Salvador.

They all have none good public transport system, and the projects are delayed maybe wont be ready for 2014.

Dont now about Porto Alegre situation


----------



## PejatBR

TEBC said:


> dont worry, SP already started to build the new international terminal, and now, along with Campinas Intl Airport, they are administrated by Private Companies. We are also building a monorail line from the domestic airport to the subway station. And all the main roads of the state are among the best in south america.


Now we just need to pray for everything beeing completed in 2014. What i realy doubt, mostly about the airport.


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## Bezzi

*1-Fortaleza*
*60%* Concluded









*2-Salvador*
*55%* Concluded









*3-Belo Horizonte*
*55%* Concluded









*4-Brasilia*
*54%* Concluded









*5-Curitiba*
*52%* Concluded









*6-Cuiabá*
*43%* Concluded









*7-Rio de Janeiro*
*39%* Concluded









*8-Manaus*
*38%* Concluded









*9-Recife*
*35%* Concluded









*10-São Paulo*
*30%* Concluded









*11-Porto Alegre*
*30%* Concluded









*12-Natal*
*20%* Concluded









Source of the pictures: http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1610044/index.html
Source of percentages: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html


----------



## AcesHigh

Bezzi said:


> ...


*0-Porto Alegre - Grêmio Arena*
*64,5%* Concluded









ps: the skyline in the background belongs to the city of Canoas, in the metro area, not to Porto Alegre.


----------



## saulosvieira

I see many pictures of Gremio Arena, but no one of Palmeiras Arena or another stadium that can be used as team preparation.


----------



## AcesHigh

saulosvieira said:


> I see many pictures of Gremio Arena, but no one of Palmeiras Arena or another stadium that can be used as team preparation.


thats because Gremio Arena is the most followed new stadium in Brazil, both here in SSC and Orkut. (check out the number of posts and views of the thread at Projetos e Obras, then compare to other stadiums, even the ones inside the the World Cup forum)

And with that, its also the most photographed and filmed stadium.


and we post the best updates here. Why those other stadiums are not posted here? I dont know. They should. The new Palestra will be an awesome World Cup quality stadium. Maybe it was not selected as training ground/support stadium?

As for the smaller stadiums, there is the question if anyone at all is following their renovations, etc.


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> ...As for the smaller stadiums, there is the question if anyone at all is following their renovations, etc.


You bet there is... ONe of them is one ready and inaugurated, already, the PV Stadium of Fortaleza (20.166 seats). Here's the SSC thread for it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910654

It will be one of the training centers during the 2013 Confederations Cup and the 2014 World Cup.


PROJECT:












RESULTS:































































































































Virtual Tour: http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/noticia.asp?codigo=317954&modulo=970


----------



## AcesHigh

very good Ruifo!!! Any other?


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> very good Ruifo!!! Any other?


Yes, Indepencia Stadium of Belo Horizonte, for instance:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=703984

If you want others, please search the forum.


----------



## MS20

^Very unique


----------



## AcesHigh

search the forum? Thats exactly the problem. The moderators created a forum only for the official stadiums of the World Cup, as if other stadiums did not mattered.

And the other stadiums are SCATTERED around the Projetos e Obras forum, amidst hundreds/thousands of other projects.


----------



## Gutex

^^That´s not true. There is a specific thread for stadiums and arenas development news in Brazil besides the World Cup.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339758&page=31


----------



## AcesHigh

Gutex said:


> ^^That´s not true. There is a specific thread for stadiums and arenas development news in Brazil besides the World Cup.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339758&page=31


which is outside the brazilian forums, thus, reducing the number of users and updates since many brazilian users cant properly speak english so they dont even browse the international forums.


----------



## ruifo

Try here for the SSC Brazilian forum space:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=463

Again, search the forum... or propose a new forum structure to the moderators (not to us users).


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Try here for the SSC Brazilian forum space:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=463


thats the Projetos e Obras forum, which I talked about before and I know pretty well.




> Again, search the forum... or propose a new forum structure to the moderators (not to us users).


I am not proposing a new forum structure. I am complaining about the current one. And I already proposed changes to the moderators, but they didnt accept them.

besides, why should I search the forum? As I said, I think people should post about all new support stadiums and training grounds for the World Cup 2014. I didnt said I should do it. I will post about Grêmio Arena. Others may feel free to do the same about stadiums they are keeping an eye on.


----------



## ruifo

Another one that is already ready to serve as a training facility for both 2013 and 2014 events is the Engenhão Stadium in Rio de Janeiro.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635374



















































































*************************************
*************************************
*************************************

Yet, here's some images of the Pituaçu Stadium of Salvador/Bahia, also ready to serve as a training facility for both 2013 and 2014 events:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256987






























*************************************
*************************************
*************************************

Palmeiras' Palestra Italia Arena in São Paulo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1137657
http://www.novaarena.com.br/home/


PROJECT:










WORKS:













































An so on, and so forth...


----------



## The Game Is Up

Do you know the status of the project from Sport Recife, if there is one?


----------



## AcesHigh

The Game Is Up said:


> Do you know the status of the project from Sport Recife, if there is one?


so far, only a project


----------



## ruifo

The Game Is Up said:


> Do you know the status of the project from Sport Recife, if there is one?


Check out many pictures of the project here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77718573#post77718573


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Check out many pictures of the project here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77718573#post77718573


they should update the first post of that thread, with the new renders...


----------



## Felipe \o/

*Estádio Nacional - Brasília*



GilSP said:


> Com certeza será um dos estádios mais belos do Mundo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/noticia/confira-o-andamento-das-obras-nos-estadios-800-dias-da-copa


----------



## The Game Is Up

Thanks for the links and for the Brasilia update.


----------



## leomarques

okulaja said:


> Why Brazil's national team does not play at home lately?


Because the organisation of brazil's national team friendlies' is in charge of a private group. So that they only schedule the games to places which pay more money. During the time of WC2010 qualifiers, Brazil played all those matches at home. but the friendlies, were played in other contries.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

and Brazil did not have good stadiums until the moment. With the new stadiums of world cup, probably Brazil goes to play more times in house.


----------



## saulosvieira

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> and Brazil did not have good stadiums until the moment. With the new stadiums of world cup, probably Brazil goes to play more times in house.


Actually, there are many good stadiums available for matches by now. Like Engenhão (Rio), Serra Dourada (Goiania), Mangueirão (Belém) and Couto Pereira (Curitiba).


----------



## ruifo

saulosvieira said:


> Actually, there are many good stadiums available for matches by now. Like Engenhão (Rio), Serra Dourada (Goiania), Mangueirão (Belém) and Couto Pereira (Curitiba).


True. And Morumbi (São Paulo), Pacaembu (São Paulo), and Arruda (Recife) too, being Engenhão the best one among those. The other still diserve renovations.


----------



## [email protected]

saulosvieira said:


> Actually, there are many good stadiums available for matches by now. Like Engenhão (Rio), Serra Dourada (Goiania), Mangueirão (Belém) and Couto Pereira (Curitiba).





ruifo said:


> True. And Morumbi (São Paulo), Pacaembu (São Paulo), and Arruda (Recife) too, being Engenhão the best one among those. The other still diserve renovations.


By "good stadiums" he was talking about the so-called "FIFA standard". And he's right, the stadiums you guys cited are good, but they can't be compared to those being build for the WC 2014.


----------



## AcesHigh

you are mostly wrong in answering the question.

playing matches in Europe is part of a deal with CBF with European clubs, so they will release brazilian players for friendlies.

if CBF tries to play those matches far from Europe, european clubs will start blocking players from playing for Brazil.


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> you are mostly wrong in answering the question.
> 
> playing matches in Europe is part of a deal with CBF with European clubs, so they will release brazilian players for friendlies.
> 
> if CBF tries to play those matches far from Europe, european clubs will start blocking players from playing for Brazil.


Most of the upcoming matches will take place in the USA...


----------



## AcesHigh

DimitriB said:


> What will be the training venues?
> Rio : Engenhão
> São Paulo : Morumbi
> Porto Alegre : Grêmio Arena
> ...
> 
> Any news of the stadiums of Cuiabá, Curitiba, Manaus, Natal and Porto Alegre? Because we get very much news from the others stadiums, but about these 5 is very quiet.


from Porto Alegre



GRÊMIO ARENA



































BEIRA RIO STADIUM (S.C. Internacional)
(this is everything they have done so far)


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Most of the upcoming matches will take place in the USA...


NY - London = 7 hrs
Natal - London = 11 hrs


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> NY - London = 7 hrs
> Natal - London = 11 hrs


Nonstop?

NY - London = 7 hrs
Natal - London = 9 hrs
NY - Lisbon = 6h50
Fortaleza - Lisbon = 7 hrs
http://www.gcmap.com/mapui?P=lon-na...=bm&PC=yellow&RS=shaded&DU=nm&SG=0.75&SU=mach


One of the matches will be host in Texas...


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Nonstop?
> 
> NY - London = 7 hrs
> Natal - London = 9 hrs
> NY - Lisbon = 6h50
> Fortaleza - Lisbon = 7 hrs
> http://www.gcmap.com/mapui?P=lon-na...=bm&PC=yellow&RS=shaded&DU=nm&SG=0.75&SU=mach
> 
> 
> One of the matches will be host in Texas...


even so, most matches are STILL disputed in Europe. Furthermore, that may explain why most matches in Brazil are being disputed in northeastern cities instead of Porto Alegre, Curitiba or São Paulo.

finally, the fact most friendly matches are disputed inside Europe because of small travel times, thus pleasing european clubs, does not mean the Seleção wont EVER play matches in the americas.

playing in Europe you kill two birds with one stone (or um coelho com uma cajadada só): small travel times pleasing european clubs AND money.

in the US, its only money. And in Brazil? Its further away than the US and there is less money.


Furthermore, when will these US matches happen? When european clubs are in vacation??? If so, I do not doubt several european clubs will be touring the US, playing friendlies, at the same time.


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> even so, most matches are STILL disputed in Europe. Furthermore, that may explain why most matches in Brazil are being disputed in northeastern cities instead of Porto Alegre, Curitiba or São Paulo.
> 
> finally, the fact most friendly matches are disputed inside Europe because of small travel times, thus pleasing european clubs, does not mean the Seleção wont EVER play matches in the americas.
> 
> playing in Europe you kill two birds with one stone (or um coelho com uma cajadada só): small travel times pleasing european clubs AND money.
> 
> in the US, its only money. And in Brazil? Its further away than the US and there is less money.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, when will these US matches happen? When european clubs are in vacation??? If so, I do not doubt several european clubs will be touring the US, playing friendlies, at the same time.





Please, read/review the previous page. Two matches are in Europe, against THREE in the US.





ruifo said:


> I've heard of these below, but am not sure, once I haven't been following them:
> 
> 
> Brazil & Denmark | 26/May/2012 | Hamburg, Germany
> Brazil & USA | 30/May/2012 | Boston or Washington, USA
> Brazil & Mexico | 03/June/2012 | Dallas, USA
> Brasil & Argentina | 09/June/2012 | New Jersey, USA





TEBC said:


> there is also one last game at Rasunda Stadium against Sweden



Rio - Hamburg - WAS/BOS - Dallas - New Jersay - Stockholm - Rio

Nothing to do with short haul flights in Europe, from a factual perspective... In total something like 20236nm or 37478 km... Four Transatlantic flights involved for the players coming from Brazil and two from those coming from Europe... Several time zones changes, both east and westbound...









http://www.gcmap.com/mapui?P=GIG-HA...=bm&PC=yellow&RS=shaded&DU=nm&SG=0.75&SU=mach


----------



## AcesHigh

again Ruifo:

*Furthermore, when will these US matches happen? When european clubs are in vacation??? If so, I do not doubt several european clubs will be touring the US, playing friendlies, at the same time.*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The same question was asked last time in the BBC World Football Phone-in. The answer (coming from South American football expert Tim Vickery) was that some Brazil friendlies are played in Europe (but not at the home of the other team) as part of a deal between European leagues and the Brazilian league, in order to have Brazilian players released without problems from the European clubs for international games (especially considering that the Copa America for example can take place during the recovery time of players who play in Europe, or the WC qualifiers can have a calendar that doesn't fit the European calendar).


----------



## AcesHigh

yes Alexandru Mircea, I also listened the last World Football Phone In. 

Tim Vickery is not right about EVERYTHING in brazilian football, but he is right in this one.


----------



## rodrigorc

ruifo said:


> I've heard of these below, but am not sure, once I haven't been following them:
> 
> 
> Brazil & Denmark | 26/May/2012 | Hamburg, Germany
> Brazil & USA | 30/May/2012 | Boston or Washington, USA
> Brazil & Mexico | 03/June/2012 | Dallas, USA
> Brasil & Argentina | 09/June/2012 | New Jersey, USA





TEBC said:


> there is also one last game at Rasunda Stadium against Sweden


My brother lives in a city called Wroclaw in Poland and he saw a lot of advertisements at the streets about a Brazil x Japan game on October 16th. It was also on the brazilian news but CBF has not confirmed yet.

Brazil x Japan | October 16th 2012 | Wroclaw, Poland

The match will be played in a new stadium made for the EURO 2012, the club Slask Wroclaw is the owner of the arena.


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova Arena pics from yesterday, May 7th

Salvador, BA


Check also the UPDATED 360 view 

http://360.io/cBX33n


SOURCE: http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMs...57580-5584775962556476102-5739801187809513104


----------



## alexandru.mircea

AcesHigh said:


> yes Alexandru Mircea, I also listened the last World Football Phone In.
> 
> Tim Vickery is not right about EVERYTHING in brazilian football, but he is right in this one.


Ah, a WFPI fellow listener! High-five! :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> Ah, a WFPI fellow listener! High-five! :cheers:


never listened to it live, but every monday I listen to the podcast.

wish international calls Brazil - London were cheaper, then I would call them...

ps: I also usually comment on Tim Vickery´s blog


----------



## ruifo

*Fortaleza - Castelão*




Ozzie-Ce said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/ferrucciopetri
> 
> "Estou visitando agora o Castelão. Hoje chegaremos a marca de 36 pilares colocados. São 60 no total."
> 
> "Eu e as mulheres que estão trabalhando na modernização do Castelão. Elas retratam a competência e organização!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Escada de acesso para as cadeiras superiores foi duplicado o tamanho."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Visão da estrutura das cadeiras da etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lanchonetes do área superior."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lanchonete da área inferior"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Visão lateral da Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Visão frontal da Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Visão interna da Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sala na Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Foto 2- visão interna da Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Foto 3- visão interna da Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Foto 4- visão interna da Etapa 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vídeo do Castelão: http://twitpic.com/9j4rfi
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/ferrucciopetri


----------



## Marcus Mendell

Pros gringos, querido, Brasil é só Rio de Janeiro....você ainda não percebeu isso?

O atraso nas obras é em todo o país, mas para eles só interessa o que acontecer lá no Rio. Se o Rio estivesse adiantado com as obras da Copa, como está com asa obras das olimpíadas, eles iriam dizer que o Brasil inteiro está dentro do cronograma. :cheers:


----------



## MS20

ruifo said:


> ???
> Why Australians can say such things and Brazilians cannot?


He's joking. Of course Brazilians can claim to have the stadium capital of the world. Everyone likes to think their own stadiums are really important. The majority of the world couldn't name one stadium in Australia. But a lot of football fans around the world know the Maracana.


----------



## Flat_Head

Jim856796 said:


> Two years before the World Cup and it is stated that only 5% of the works completed. How is only 5% of the works completed at present? Some of the infrastructure is gonna be left unfinished.



5% are completed.

But how many of the works are over 50% completed, 2 years before the Cup?

I bet that all the works that are over 50% completed by now, will be 100% completed way before 2014...


----------



## Bandeirante1

Marcus Mendell said:


> Pros gringos, querido, Brasil é só Rio de Janeiro....você ainda não percebeu isso?
> 
> O atraso nas obras é em todo o país, mas para eles só interessa o que acontecer lá no Rio. Se o Rio estivesse adiantado com as obras da Copa, como está com asa obras das olimpíadas, eles iriam dizer que o Brasil inteiro está dentro do cronograma. :cheers:


Voce e um bairrista tosco , e eu falo isso pq sou carioca


----------



## Bezzi

Flat_Head said:


> 5% are completed.
> 
> But how many of the works are over 50% completed, 2 years before the Cup?
> 
> I bet that all the works that are over 50% completed by now, will be 100% completed way before 2014...


The same report says that by the end of 2013, more than 80% of projects will be concluded, but the newspapers didn't show (or didn't want to show) this.


----------



## ruifo

*Manaus, Amazonas*




Manauaras said:


> *Arena em 27/05/12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Carlos Avelino


----------



## AcesHigh

Grêmio Arena, simply a support 60k training venue for the 2014 World Cup...


----------



## saulosvieira

Wow! Grêmio Arena is awesome. It's surely the best training venue ever! (better than many official WC stadiums).

Arena Amazonia is getting late, but I believe it's going to be ready at time, and will be one of the most beautiful stadiums of the WC.


----------



## hysteria

New Arena São Paulo




[/QUOTE]


----------



## saulosvieira

:eek2:


----------



## ruifo

Nice video from SP.


----------



## ruifo

*28/May/2012 - Fortaleza, Ceará - Castelão*




Ozzie-Ce said:


> http://www.andrademendonca.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.andrademendonca.com/


----------



## TEBC




----------



## marcusflorida2

Fiquei surpreso em ver no JN hoje que o lema da Copa foi decidido: Juntos num só ritmo. 
Há muito tempo já se sabia disso aqui no SSC. Foi algum lançamento oficial ?


----------



## Bezzi

marcusflorida2 said:


> Fiquei surpreso em ver no JN hoje que o lema da Copa foi decidido: Juntos num só ritmo.
> Há muito tempo já se sabia disso aqui no SSC. Foi algum lançamento oficial ?


Yes, it was official. All official releases related to world cup leaked! :nuts:

Host cities
WC logo
CC logo
CC match schdulle
Slogan
Mascot


----------



## rsol2000

English Version


----------



## ruifo

The 2013 Confederations Cup Match Schedule has just been announce by FIFA, today 30-May-2012:










Source: http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/organisation/media/newsid=1641682/index.html



Same table, with a better visibility:











***********************

http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/organisation/media/newsid=1641682/index.html

*FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 match schedule presented in Rio de Janeiro*

(FIFA.com) Wednesday 30 May 2012

With little more than a year to the kick-off of the “Festival of Champions” in Brasilia on 15 June 2013, the match schedule covering the six confirmed FIFA Confederations Cup venues was presented in Rio de Janeiro today (30 May 2012). All host cities other than the capital Brasilia – which will host the prestigious opening match – will stage three of the 16 games. To view the entire match schedule, please click on the Match Schedule PDF on the right hand side.

Last week, the FIFA Executive Committee ratified the six-venue model for next year’s eight-nation competition, which already has one of the strongest line-ups ever, featuring the already qualified hosts Brazil, world champions Spain, Asian champions Japan, CONCACAF champions Mexico and South American champions Uruguay, as well as the as-yet-unknown African, European and Oceania champions.

“This event is more than just a curtain-raiser for what is to come in 2014. Yes, it is an important operational test for the country and host cities, but at the same time it showcases football at the highest level. This has also been reflected by recent research, which shows that with 64 compared to 66 per cent, nearly as many Brazilians want to be in the stadium during the event in 2013 as for the FIFA World Cup one year later. And that is not to mention the incredible awareness for the event of 87% among Brazilians, which is higher than for the Olympics and the Copa América,” said FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke, who was joined at the media briefing by Sports Minister Aldo Rebelo and LOC management board members Bebeto and Ronaldo.

“We are committed to delivering the greatest FIFA Confederations Cup ever. It is a big challenge for the six host cities, who have worked so hard to come to this point. But their effort will surely pay off with memorable matches, great celebrations and the huge international awareness that the tournament will raise for these cities,” said Ronaldo, accompanied by his LOC colleague Bebeto. “This line-up of top-level teams will display their talent in six new or fully refurbished stadiums. After the competition, we will have half of the venues ready and tested for the FIFA World Cup. One year ahead. This is very important for our team at the LOC,” he added. 

“The six host cities that will host the FIFA Confederations Cup will not only be the gateways to a great spectacle of football, but will also show Brazil’s greatness as well as the country’s and the people’s capacity to deliver. I am very confident that we will have an event that will be up to standard, as Brazilians and the whole world expect,” said Sports Minister Rebelo. 

2014 commercial programme going from strength to strength 
Today also saw FIFA make two major commercial announcements. Firstly, Wise Up, a leading English language school for adults which is present in over 70 cities in Brazil and all over the world, became the fourth National Supporter of the 2014 FIFA World Cup™.

Through the sponsorship agreement, Wise Up will receive extensive marketing rights in Brazil for the FIFA Confederations Cup 2013 and the flagship 2014 FIFA World Cup™.

“Never before has a company from the educational sector supported the greatest event in the world, and never before have the eyes of the world looked to our country like now. We acknowledge both of these responsibilities with Wise Up’s support for the 2014 FIFA World Cup: we want to show that education is deeply necessary to develop a country, and that Brazil can be an example of tolerance and hospitality to all the people who will come here to celebrate their passion for football,” said Flávio Augusto da Silva, President-Director of Wise Up, the official language school of the 2014 FIFA World Cup™. 

The Wise Up deal is not the only major announcement from FIFA’s Marketing Division, with separate news revealing that Globo Marcas has been appointed as FIFA’s master licensee for both events, with the agreement running up to the end of 2014. With extensive experience in the licensing business, Globo Marcas has launched more than 3,500 products from 150 different brands since the company was founded in 2000.

José Luiz Bartolo, Director of Licensing at Globo Marcas, said: “Globo Marcas is very proud to be the chosen partner of FIFA in this once-in-a-lifetime event for Brazil. With our experience and knowledge of the Brazilian market, together with the quality integration with FIFA and TV Globo, we are sure to score many goals together in this important initiative.”

The newly appointed master licensee will have exclusive rights for the territory of Brazil, including the supply and distribution of official licensed products, the operation of official retail corners, and e-commerce retail operations. Globo Marcas will also take on the sale of official licensed products within the stadiums. To find out more about the licensing programme for the 2014 FIFA World Cup™, please visit FIFA.com.

“We’re delighted to be able to announce two very important agreements,” said Thierry Weil, FIFA Marketing Director. “Wise Up’s dedication towards improving the foreign language skills of Brazilians is commendable, and is aligned with FIFA’s vision to touch the world and leave behind an education legacy for the host country. We’re also convinced that by working together with a company as strong as Globo Marcas in the licensing field, we will be able to provide fans with access to a top-quality range of merchandise which will add to their experience of the event.”


----------



## andrewtsjc

hysteria said:


> New Arena São Paulo


[/QUOTE]

mg::eek2::applause:

Is it really going to be like this? That's awesome!


----------



## Fábio_Souza

rodrigorc said:


> Arena Fonte Nova - Update 05-29-2012
> 
> FONT: Carine Gomes - http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=57580&tid=5584775962556476102&na=2&npn=265&nid=


thanks *rodrigorc*


----------



## LeonardoR

FIFA and the Brazilian government admit the possibility of unfinished works in 2014.

Valcke said FIFA depends only on stadiums and airports ready. Aldo adopts similar speech: "The works are not for the World Cup. They are for Brazil."

In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/05/fifa-e-governo-admite-possibilidade-de-obras-inacabadas-em-2014.html


----------



## Bezzi

Yeah. One side of the stadium will have this huge screen on the facade. But who is in a short distance of the stadium, will see only the glass.


----------



## Timbu

Arena Pernambuco 21/05/2012



TheSkyscraperCitizen said:


>



*Complete project, please access* >> *http://arenapernambuco.cloudapp.net/index_en.html*



D.A said:


>





D.A said:


> 30852196
> 
> 30848742



*More information thread >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1182295*


Host city Recife - Past and future side by side



















Link http://www.secopa.recife.pe.gov.br/index.php


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## ruifo

*Brasilia, DF - Estádio Nacional*



NewCrucks said:


> fonte


----------



## ruifo

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*



rodcarvalhais said:


> Novas Fotos do dia 30/05/12 no flick





rodcarvalhais said:


>


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova Arena - May 31st, 2012 - Salvador,BA

SOURCE: http://360.io/q5DTxb


----------



## ruifo

*Some live cameras already broadcasting the works of the 2013-2014 stadiums in Brazil:*

Castelão - Fortaleza, CE:
http://arenacastelao.com/site/midia/camera-ao-vivo

Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro, RJ:
http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/maracana

Fonte Nova - Salvador, BA:
http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-fonte-nova

Arena Pernambuco - Recife ,PE:
http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-pernambuco

Arena Corinthians - São Paulo, SP:
http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-corinthians


----------



## Kampflamm

The upper bowl in Brasilia looks so incredibly steep. What's its angle?


----------



## rodrigorc

Kampflamm said:


> The upper bowl in Brasilia looks so incredibly steep. What's its angle?


Around 34º i heard.


----------



## AcesHigh

Kampflamm said:


> The upper bowl in Brasilia looks so incredibly steep. What's its angle?


yes, its very steep and it will be one of the tallest stadiums in the world... HOWEVER, these last photos in particular are fooling, because they are stretched in the vertical (or more probably, they were shrunk in the horizontal).

you can notice trucks, people, they are all "taller"... like a widescreen tv image squeezed into an old normal tv set.


----------



## AcesHigh

Grêmio Arena, Porto Alegre, updates.


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova Arena - Salvador,BA - June 1st, 2012









source: http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-fonte-nova


----------



## ruifo

*Fonte Nova - Salvador, BA*



jhunyor said:


> *IMAGENS AÉREAS - 01/06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos: OAS Empreendimentos - http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-fonte-nova


----------



## ruifo

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*



rodcarvalhais said:


> *Fotos Flickr Dia 01/06/2012*





rodcarvalhais said:


>


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



Ozzie-Ce said:


> "Estrutura metálica da coberta sendo montada na área do campo do Castelão."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/ferrucciopetri





acarleial said:


> *Diretoria da CDL visita as obras do Castelão*
> 
> _"Freitas Cordeiro, presidente da CDL de Fortaleza, e sua diretoria foram recebidos por Ferrúcio Feitosa, secretário especial da copa, no Castelão. A visita foi muito boa para conhecer o andamento da obra de um equipamento que vai transformar Fortaleza."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.448005055219215.109021.244175688935487&type=1





ruifo said:


> Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162200877232190.33109.161763350609276&type=3


----------



## ruifo

*Arena Pernambuco - Recife, PE*




TheSkyscraperCitizen said:


> ^^ Aí vai:





TheSkyscraperCitizen said:


> *Os treze trabalhos de Pernambuco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pe.superesportes.com.br/...,17812/os-treze-trabalhos-de-pernambuco.shtml


----------



## ruifo

*Arena das Dunas - Natal, RN*



Tchôs said:


> CARACA :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> tá ficando massa, daqui a pouco ta passando Manaus..:lol::lol:


----------



## ruifo

*Maracancã - Rio de Janeiro, RJ*



raffasoares said:


> nemo, te dedico (fotos de abril):


----------



## ruifo

*X-Ray of the works in the 2014 World Cup Venues* (GloboEsporte.com)



















*Sources:*
out/11 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
nov/11 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
dez/11 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
jan/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
fev/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
mar/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
abr/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
mai/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
jun/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html


----------



## rodrigorc

Tchôs said:


> CARACA :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> tá ficando massa, daqui a pouco ta passando Manaus..:lol::lol:


BADDMP!!!!!


----------



## saulosvieira

I have no knowledgements in archtecture or engineers, but Maracanã scares me a lot. I can not see any advance in the works. I think it's not going to be ready for confed cup, and if it does, I'm afraid about the finishing.

Hope I'm wrong...


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^Above pictures of the Maracanã are more than a month old.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQDauRTdmg


----------



## fidalgo

i dont undestand
if they are rebuilding Maracana in that shape, why is not the athletics stadium for the '16 olympics if its bigger than Joao Havelange stadium


----------



## ruifo

*Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro, RJ*



CharlesCTC said:


> Instalação da cobertura - Fonte: http://www.lancenet.com.br/novomaraca/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo a publicação, 12 das 60 peças do anel já foram instaladas. Conclusão prevista para setembro.





CharlesCTC said:


> Agora vou postar duas fotos do dia 5 de maio, que eu não tinha visto ainda e que apesar mostrar de longe, dá pra perceber como estão sobrepondo as arquibancadas superiores para trazê-las mais perto do campo.
> 
> Fonte: Folha de São Paulo - Créditos: Vanderlei Almeida - 5.mai.12/France Presse


----------



## TEBC

fidalgo said:


> i dont undestand
> if they are rebuilding Maracana in that shape, why is not the athletics stadium for the '16 olympics if its bigger than Joao Havelange stadium


because Maracana is no olympic stadium, we already have one big olympic stadium and also a small one in the Maracanã complex we dont need other one.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE (15 May, 2012):*




GilSP said:


> Fotos aéreas do dia 15 de maio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Fonte: http://arenacastelao.com/site/midia/fotos/category/9-imagens-aereas-15-05-2012





*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Mais uma foto interna do castelão hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri/status/209727416602599424/photo/1/large





CearáVozão said:


> Olhem como a arquibancada superior tá ficando linda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: https://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri/status/209680197014913025/photo/1/large


----------



## Alex Roney

I don't understand the obsession with including Maracana in the Confederations Cup, it seems as if it's an unnecessary added pressure. With Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Fortaleza and Brasilia you already have four major cities with great stadiums available for 2013. Much better than the stadiums in the 2009 Confederations. Why include the Maracana that is only half completed, isn't the deadline 6 months from now?


----------



## marcusflorida2

Deadline is Feb 2013... nearly 9 months. 
Main reasons for its inclusion on the Confed Cup: history and its importance as a test event for the WC final.


----------



## ruifo

Alex Roney said:


> I don't understand the obsession with including Maracana in the Confederations Cup, it seems as if it's an unnecessary added pressure. With Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Fortaleza and Brasilia you already have four major cities with great stadiums available for 2013. Much better than the stadiums in the 2009 Confederations. Why include the Maracana that is only half completed, isn't the deadline 6 months from now?


You have a great point indeed!


----------



## ruifo

*Arena Pernambuco - Recife, PE*




D.A said:


>





D.A said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.277051439060636.55988.106239412808507&type=1


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*





































http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/4532-obras-e-projeto-do-mineirao#foto-154246


----------



## LeonardoR

Average price of a seat in World Cup stadiums is R$ 400 (~US$ 200).

FIFA defines details such as type of foam to be used.

In Portuguese: http://copadomundo.uol.com.br/noticias/redacao/2012/06/05/preco-medio-de-assento-em-estadios-da-copa-e-r-400-fifa-define-ate-tipo-de-espuma-utilizada.htm


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
New Aerial Shot









Source: http://blogs.diariodonordeste.com.br/robertomoreira/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/IMG_06041.jpg


----------



## LeonardoR

May 2012:

Arena da Amazônia









Arena da Baixada









Arena das Dunas









Arena Pantanal









Beira-Rio









FIFA website: http://pt.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1644594/index.html


----------



## CGMaurya

Seriosuly doubt Brazil will be ready by June 2014.
Some stadiums may miss the deadline big time.


----------



## ruifo

CGMaurya said:


> Seriosuly doubt Brazil will be ready by June 2014.
> Some stadiums may miss the deadline big time.



Time will tell. 




ruifo said:


> *X-Ray of the works in the 2014 World Cup Venues* (GloboEsporte.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sources:*
> out/11 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
> nov/11 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
> dez/11 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
> jan/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
> fev/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
> mar/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
> abr/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
> mai/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
> jun/12 - http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

LeonardoR said:


> Average price of a seat in World Cup stadiums is R$ 400 (~US$ 200).



Does that include the luxury boxes?


----------



## LeonardoR

alexandru.mircea said:


> Does that include the luxury boxes?


Well, I guess so, but I'm not sure.

The average cost of the seats (separately):

Standard seats cost R$300 (~US$150);

Hospitality seats cost R$500 (~US$250);

VIP seats cost R$700 (~US$350);

VVIP seats cost R$1250 (~US$625).

P.S. As my English is not the best, I want to clarify I'm talking about the price of the seats to be installed in a stadium and not about the price of tickets for the matches of the FIFA World Cup.


----------



## ruifo

LeonardoR said:


> Well, I guess so, but I'm not sure.
> 
> The average cost of the seats (separately):
> 
> Standard seats cost R$300 (~US$150);
> 
> Hospitality seats cost R$500 (~US$250);
> 
> VIP seats cost R$700 (~US$350);
> 
> VVIP seats cost R$1250 (~US$625).
> 
> P.S. As my English is not the best, I want to clarify I'm talking about the price of the seats to be installed in a stadium and not about the price of tickets for the matches of the FIFA World Cup.


Got it. I though it was the ticket price for the matches.


----------



## LeonardoR

Mineirão's new roof structures installation progress:



Gutex said:


> _source: Secoopamg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sylvio Coutinho_


----------



## MoreOrLess

CGMaurya said:


> Seriosuly doubt Brazil will be ready by June 2014.
> Some stadiums may miss the deadline big time.


The Bela Rio and Das Dunes look to be the only two where lack of progress should be a concern to me and the first of those has a very easy replacement in the same city.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ruifo said:


> Got it. I though it was the ticket price for the matches.


Me too. :lol:

Thanks for the clarification, and for the info.


----------



## afonso_bh

Alex Roney said:


> I don't understand the obsession with including Maracana in the Confederations Cup, it seems as if it's an unnecessary added pressure. With Belo Horizonte, Salvador, Fortaleza and Brasilia you already have four major cities with great stadiums available for 2013. Much better than the stadiums in the 2009 Confederations. Why include the Maracana that is only half completed, isn't the deadline 6 months from now?


Some of us brazilians think the same thing.


----------



## [email protected]

CGMaurya said:


> Seriosuly doubt Brazil will be ready by June 2014.
> Some stadiums may miss the deadline big time.


----------



## netinhogga

igor_carlos said:


> *ARENA PANTANAL in Cuiabá 19/05/2012*
> *by: Igor Carlos Kobaiakawa Gaspareto*
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 GYM Aecim Tocantins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Distance between the GYM and Arena Pantanal, same sport Complex, it seems far but it´s closer than you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 South area mobile stands under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16


----------



## netinhogga

Ranma Saotome said:


> @Secopa-MT


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^
Fantástica a foto !


----------



## AcesHigh

Grêmio Arena, stadium that will be used for training at the 2014 World Cup


----------



## Alex Roney

AcesHigh said:


> Grêmio Arena, stadium that will be used for training at the 2014 World Cup


Any chances this will replace the Beira Rio. Ignoring the progress is much more advance the project is so much better! Is this at all realistic?


----------



## TEBC

Alex Roney said:


> Any chances this will replace the Beira Rio. Ignoring the progress is much more advance the project is so much better! Is this at all realistic?


I would say almost zero! Only if everything goes wrong with Beira Rio in the next months. But I think FIFA would probably cut Porto Alegre out of the WC before chose other stadium.


----------



## Alex Roney

TEBC said:


> I would say almost zero! Only if everything goes wrong with Beira Rio in the next months. *But I think FIFA would probably cut Porto Alegre out of the WC before chose other stadium.*


Why? That would be dumb, Porto Alegre is a major city and with Gremio a world class stadium.


----------



## TEBC

Alex Roney said:


> Why? That would be dumb, Porto Alegre is a major city and with Gremio a world class stadium.


Because they wont have time to organize the substitution. But dont worry, Beira Rio will be the worst stadium i the EC but will be ready


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Because *they wont have time to organize the substitution*. But dont worry, Beira Rio will be the worst stadium i the EC but will be ready


that doesnt make any sense. Unless with "time to organize the substitution" you mean "time to ask for bribes, organize corruption schemes, etc"


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> that doesnt make any sense. Unless with "time to organize the substitution" you mean "time to ask for bribes, organize corruption schemes, etc"


Yes it does, in a few months they will start to sell tickets, how they will do it if they change the stadium with differebt capacity and sections. The chance to change the stadium is now gone, from now on its beira rio or bo stadium in porto alegre


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Yes it does, in a few months they will start to sell tickets, *how they will do* it if they change the stadium with differebt capacity and sections.


they will do it the same way they will do it with they say Bye Bye to Porto Alegre.

In fact, its EASIER to change stadium inside a city than to change the city...

after all, if you eliminate Porto Alegre, not only you will need to resell tickets for stadiums with different capacities and sections (just the same as if you changed from Beira Rio to Arena) as you will also need to REALLOCATE the matches, messing with the entire chronogram, plus FIFA has centers in each city, and it would need to move out of Porto Alegre, not counting the whole business FIFA already settled with hotels, sponsors, registered restaurants, etc, etc.


----------



## rodrigorc

Does anyone here ever visited this city of Cuiabá? Is it a good city for a world cup? Does it have anything to see or the tourists will be bored? Even if it has the "PANTANAL" but some people just don't like nature or the wild life. I'm not criticising, i just don't know anything about the city.


----------



## ruifo

rodrigorc said:


> Does anyone here ever visited this city of Cuiabá? Is it a good city for a world cup? Does it have anything to see or the tourists will be bored? ...


Yes, pretty much.


----------



## rodrigorc

ruifo said:


> Yes, pretty much.


Your answer is so vague that's better don't answer. :cheers:


----------



## Cauê

LeonardoR said:


> Rio sets the colors of the chairs of Maracanã: blue, white and yellow.
> 
> The painting will be divided by layers and makes reference to the flag of Brazil. Types of seats will be chosen until the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/06/maracana-define-cores-das-cadeiras.html


Are the colors of the brazilian national flag! White, blue and yellow, putting a green lawn within 

Will be one of the most beautiful stadiums around the world. Loved.


----------



## hysteria




----------



## hysteria




----------



## hysteria

FOTOS: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## hysteria

substitute candidate


----------



## Cauê

New Maracana on Flickr:


Maracanã 62 anos por Dissat, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

^^
Nice. The Brazilian flying saucer! hehehe


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

You mean flying saucer.


----------



## A & M

Novo Mineirão


----------



## A & M

Fotos Do Interior do estádio ..


----------



## A & M

Projeto final ..


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## hysteria

17/06 Arena Corinthians










By : http://ofiscaldafiel.com.br/


----------



## The Game Is Up

Thanks for the reports, guys! 

Copa Libertadores finals would look amazing in those stadia!


----------



## AcesHigh

The Game Is Up said:


> Thanks for the reports, guys!
> 
> Copa Libertadores finals would look amazing in those stadia!


of the new big beautiful stadia being built in Brazil right now, the only ones that will ever get a chance to host Copa Libertadores final:

- Grêmio Arena (not in WC2014) (owned by Grêmio)
- Arena Palestra Italia (not in WC2014) (owned by Palmeiras)
- Beira Rio (owned by Inter)
- Mineirão (public stadium from Belo Horizonte, hosts matches from Cruzeiro and Atletico Mineiro)
- Maracanã (public stadium from Rio, hosts matches from Flamengo, Fluminense and occasionaly Vasco and Botafogo)
- Arena São Paulo (owned by Corinthians... however, Corinthians NEVER reached a Libertadores semi-final, much less a final. They have a chance this year however, since they reached semi-final for the first time)



other traditional brazilian clubs that do well in the Libertadores are São Paulo and Santos, who however, are not building new stadiums... São Paulo will make a light reform at Morumbi (IF they really do) by adding a roof, and Santos will usually play big finals in Pacaembu stadium.

the stadiums from Cuiaba, Brasilia, Manaus have as many chances of hosting a Libertadores final as any stadium in Oceania. That is: NONE

the stadiums from the northeast of Brazil have VERY LITTLE chance of hosting a Libertadores final. I dont even remember the last time a northeast club played the Libertadores itself.


----------



## MicroX

AcesHigh said:


> of the new big beautiful stadia being built in Brazil right now, the only ones that will ever get a chance to host Copa Libertadores final:
> 
> - Grêmio Arena (not in WC2014) (owned by Grêmio)
> - Arena Palestra Italia (not in WC2014) (owned by Palmeiras)
> - Beira Rio (owned by Inter)
> - Mineirão (public stadium from Belo Horizonte, hosts matches from Cruzeiro and Atletico Mineiro)
> - Maracanã (public stadium from Rio, hosts matches from Flamengo, Fluminense and occasionaly Vasco and Botafogo)
> - Arena São Paulo (owned by Corinthians... however, Corinthians NEVER reached a Libertadores semi-final, much less a final. They have a chance this year however, since they reached semi-final for the first time)


Maracanã will look like a beast. That stadium will definitely host a final. I really liked the stadium being built in Brasilia but it seems like a club from that city would never reach a final.


----------



## AcesHigh

MicroX said:


> Maracanã will look like a beast. That stadium will definitely host a final. I really liked the stadium being built in Brasilia but it seems like a club from that city would never reach a final.


Brasilia has no clubs in Serie A.

In fact, Gama finished 29th in last year Serie D and Brasiliense in 7th in Serie C.

Considering they must finish in 4th of Serie A to participate in the Libertadores, you can see how far away they are from such feat.


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> of the new big beautiful stadia being built in Brazil right now, the only ones that will ever get a chance to host Copa Libertadores final:
> 
> - Grêmio Arena (not in WC2014) (owned by Grêmio)
> - Arena Palestra Italia (not in WC2014) (owned by Palmeiras)
> - Beira Rio (owned by Inter)
> - Mineirão (public stadium from Belo Horizonte, hosts matches from Cruzeiro and Atletico Mineiro)
> - Maracanã (public stadium from Rio, hosts matches from Flamengo, Fluminense and occasionaly Vasco and Botafogo)
> - Arena São Paulo (owned by Corinthians... however, *Corinthians NEVER reached a Libertadores semi-final*, much less a final. They have a chance this year however, since they reached semi-final for the first time)
> 
> 
> 
> other traditional brazilian clubs that do well in the Libertadores are São Paulo and Santos, who however, are not building new stadiums... São Paulo will make a light reform at Morumbi (IF they really do) by adding a roof, and Santos will usually play big finals in Pacaembu stadium.
> 
> the stadiums from Cuiaba, Brasilia, Manaus have as many chances of hosting a Libertadores final as any stadium in Oceania. That is: NONE
> 
> the stadiums from the northeast of Brazil have VERY LITTLE chance of hosting a Libertadores final. I dont even remember the last time a northeast club played the Libertadores itself.


Are you sure????


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> Brasilia has no clubs in Serie A.
> 
> In fact, Gama finished 29th in last year Serie D and Brasiliense in 7th in Serie C.
> 
> Considering they must finish in 4th of Serie A to participate in the Libertadores, you can see how far away they are from such feat.


They can win Copa do Brasil


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> They can win Copa do Brasil


Oh, its true. But still, even if they win Copa do Brasil, whats the chance of a Serie D team reaching the Libertadores final?


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> Oh, its true. But still, even if they win Copa do Brasil, whats the chance of a Serie D team reaching the Libertadores final?


The same as Thaiti qualifying for 2014


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^
Lol...:lol:... that´s true.


----------



## Chimbanha

I think we can all agree we love the new Maracanã seat color scheme. The whole idea of the red seats was preposterous.


----------



## AcesHigh

we love it, however, its a COPY of the polish stadium...


----------



## PaulFCB

Polish? Rather Kiev and Bucharest, with Bucharest also having red.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I am definitely disappointed by the seating color scheme of the Maracana.


----------



## Alex Roney

AcesHigh said:


> of the new big beautiful stadia being built in Brazil right now, the only ones that will ever get a chance to host Copa Libertadores final:
> 
> - Grêmio Arena (not in WC2014) (owned by Grêmio)
> - Arena Palestra Italia (not in WC2014) (owned by Palmeiras)
> - Beira Rio (owned by Inter)
> - Mineirão (public stadium from Belo Horizonte, hosts matches from Cruzeiro and Atletico Mineiro)
> - Maracanã (public stadium from Rio, hosts matches from Flamengo, Fluminense and occasionaly Vasco and Botafogo)
> - Arena São Paulo (owned by Corinthians... however, Corinthians NEVER reached a Libertadores semi-final, much less a final. They have a chance this year however, since they reached semi-final for the first time)
> 
> 
> 
> other traditional brazilian clubs that do well in the Libertadores are São Paulo and Santos, who however, are not building new stadiums... São Paulo will make a light reform at Morumbi (IF they really do) by adding a roof, and Santos will usually play big finals in Pacaembu stadium.
> 
> the stadiums from Cuiaba, Brasilia, Manaus have as many chances of hosting a Libertadores final as any stadium in Oceania. That is: NONE
> 
> *the stadiums from the northeast of Brazil have VERY LITTLE chance of hosting a Libertadores final. I dont even remember the last time a northeast club played the Libertadores itself.*


I disagree, I think in the future the big clubs in the North East will emerge. These are big teams, with large fan bases, all you need is business to see this consumer potential and we'll see big sponsorship deals fill their coffers. The teams with the best average attendance rates in Brazil are in the North East.


----------



## AcesHigh

Alex Roney said:


> I disagree, I think in the future the big clubs in the North East will emerge. These are big teams, with large fan bases, all you need is business to see this consumer potential and we'll see big sponsorship deals fill their coffers. The teams with the best average attendance rates in Brazil are in the North East.


sorry, but you are quite wrong:

1 - their fan bases are smaller than those of teams from the south/southeast.

a list from 2004
Confira a relação completa:
1) Flamengo - 33 milhões 
2) Corinthians - 24 milhões
3) São Paulo - 13,3 milhões
4) Palmeiras - 11,8 milhões
5) Vasco - 10 milhões
6) Cruzeiro - 6,7 milhões
7) Grêmio - 6,4 milhões
8) Santos - 4,9 milhões
9) Internacional - 4,7 milhões
10) Atlético-MG - 3,6 milhões
11) Botafogo - 2,7 milhões
12) Fluminense - 2,2 milhões
13) Bahia - 2 milhões
14) Sport - 1,8 milhão
15) Vitória - 1,8 milhão
16) Remo - 1,3 milhão
17) Paysandu - 1,1 milhão
18) Atlético-PR - 900 mil
19) Santa Cruz - 900 mil
20) Coritiba - 500 mil
21) Juventude - 400 mil
22) América-MG - 200 mil

2 - stadiums in the northeast get crowded because ticket prices are MUCH CHEAPER.

3 - because ticket prices are cheaper, low attendance matches in the south and southeast usually get MORE REVENUE than packed stadiums in the northeast

4 - packed stadiums dont mean nothing. Most revenue from south and southeast clubs comes from TV and in the south (Gremio and Inter) from club associates monthly fees.

5 - Low number of fans mean northeast clubs wont ever get as many club associates as southern clubs, nor TV revenues as clubs from the southeast

6 - clubs from the south are leaders in pay-per-view, which also gives them high revenue, unlike northeastern clubs.


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^
Hey, I have more than 2.2 million friends who are Fluminense fans. That list must be wrong.


----------



## AcesHigh

marcusflorida2 said:


> ^^^^
> Hey, I have more than 2.2 million friends who are Fluminense fans. That list must be wrong.


the source
http://esporte.uol.com.br/futebol/ultimas/2004/10/04/ult59u87819.jhtm


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^
This time I don't need the source.. I know my friends.


----------



## AcesHigh

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Lista_das_maiores_torcidas_de_futebol_do_Brasil

*Lance!-Pluri Consultoria*

Pesaquisa realizada em janeiro de 2012 com 10.545, sendo apenas um clube assinalado por pessoa. 21% dos entrevistados responderam não torcer para algum time
1º	Flamengo	29,2
2º	Corinthians	25,1
3º	São Paulo	16,2
4º	Palmeiras	12,3
5º	Vasco	8,8
6º	Grêmio	6,7
7º	Cruzeiro	6,6
8º	Internacional	5,8
9º	Santos	5,3
10º	Atlético Mineiro	4,6
11º	Botafogo	2,8
12º	Fluminense	2,8
13º	Bahia	2,4
14º	Sport	2,2
15º	Vitória	2,0


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^
See.


----------



## PHReb10

AcesHigh said:


> sorry, but you are quite wrong:
> 
> 1 - their fan bases are smaller than those of teams from the south/southeast.
> 
> a list from 2004
> Confira a relação completa:
> 1) Flamengo - 33 milhões
> 2) Corinthians - 24 milhões
> 3) São Paulo - 13,3 milhões
> 4) Palmeiras - 11,8 milhões
> 5) Vasco - 10 milhões
> 6) Cruzeiro - 6,7 milhões
> 7) Grêmio - 6,4 milhões
> 8) Santos - 4,9 milhões
> 9) Internacional - 4,7 milhões
> 10) Atlético-MG - 3,6 milhões
> 11) Botafogo - 2,7 milhões
> 12) Fluminense - 2,2 milhões
> 13) Bahia - 2 milhões
> 14) Sport - 1,8 milhão
> 15) Vitória - 1,8 milhão
> 16) Remo - 1,3 milhão
> 17) Paysandu - 1,1 milhão
> 18) Atlético-PR - 900 mil
> 19) Santa Cruz - 900 mil
> 20) Coritiba - 500 mil
> 21) Juventude - 400 mil
> 22) América-MG - 200 mil
> 
> 2 - stadiums in the northeast get crowded because ticket prices are MUCH CHEAPER.
> 
> 3 - because ticket prices are cheaper, low attendance matches in the south and southeast usually get MORE REVENUE than packed stadiums in the northeast
> 
> 4 - packed stadiums dont mean nothing. Most revenue from south and southeast clubs comes from TV and in the south (Gremio and Inter) from club associates monthly fees.
> 
> 5 - Low number of fans mean northeast clubs wont ever get as many club associates as southern clubs, nor TV revenues as clubs from the southeast
> 
> 6 - clubs from the south are leaders in pay-per-view, which also gives them high revenue, unlike northeastern clubs.



Well, the last northeast club which played in the Libertadores was Sport Recife in 2009, reached the Round of 16 after won its group, but lost to Palmeiras in penalties.

Their fan bases could be smaller than those of the south/southeast clubs, but you can't underestimate the purchasing power of that region at the moment. I agree with you that ticket prices are cheaper, and this helps a lot in the stadiums attendances. But in Libertadores, for example, Sport Recife put tickets in the same price as the south/southeast clubs and still got a great attendance. Ok, it was a special competition for the fans, but we could see that it's possible. Northeast clubs have many passionate fans as these more rich teams.

Unfortunately, teams from the northeast have less revenue than south and southeast clubs, then it's impossible to compete with these teams. The TV money, which dominate the revenues of the clubs, are still very uneven. Teams like Flamengo and Corinthians receive 84 million reais, while teams like Sport Recife and Bahia only get 30 millions. Nautico and Figueirense (7th place in last Serie A) are even worse, they receive 18 million reais. It's ridiculous. In Germany, for example, The tv money is distributed through a formula that takes into account the performance of teams. So the champion will win, obviously, more than a relegated team. This is fair. But we are in Brazil, we have CBF...

I know it's still very difficult, but, c'mon man, why can't we go to the finals someday? Even the Sao Caetano went once. :lol:


----------



## georgejungle3

AcesHigh said:


> - Arena São Paulo (owned by Corinthians... however, Corinthians *NEVER* reached a Libertadores semi-final, much less a final.



False.



AcesHigh said:


> sorry, but you are quite wrong:
> 
> 
> 2 - stadiums in the northeast get crowded because ticket prices are MUCH CHEAPER.
> 
> 3 - because ticket prices are cheaper, low attendance matches in the south and southeast usually get MORE REVENUE than packed stadiums in the northeast



Not entirely accurate.










+



Code:


Clube 	Arrecadação total (bruta) 	Preço médio dos ingressos
Corinthians 	R$ 19,2 milhões             	R$ 34,45
São Paulo 	R$ 11,3 milhões                        R$ 27,72
[B]Bahia [/B]     	R$ 9,9 milhões                        	R$ 23,00
Flamengo 	R$ 8,0 milhões               	R$ 20,45
Vasco    	R$ 7,9 milhões                 	R$ 24,48
Palmeiras 	R$ 6,2 milhões               	R$ 25,77
Grêmio    	R$ 5,9 milhões               	R$ 19,62

- Arrecadação total - Gross income
- Preço médio ingressos = average ticket price

and that's Bahia fighting throughout the whole season to not be relegated to brasileirão's second division. Also playing without Fonte Nova stadium (being reconstructed for '14 WC).

But I do not blame you for your view of the NE football. The "parabólicas" hurt the local football for a long time but nowadays, at least in the state metropolis, (which comprises most of the fans with more money to spend on average) the majority of the fans already cheer for local teams. This is changing really really fast among youngsters. It'll take time to be in full effect in the countryside, tho.

In a decade or so the NorthEast teams will grow bigger and bigger. At the rate the local economy is growing or maybe even faster...

And this movement have another positive effect: without northeast fans the power of the southeast teams will diminish. *Obviously, this is a long term discussion. But it's happening! If you live here you'd understand.*

Oh, and I'm a 'Paulistano' living in Salvador.


----------



## Flat_Head

^^ The clubs from the Northeast get decent revenue from the tickets in the matches.

The problem is the revenue from TV, since Globo TV determines how much it wants to pay to each club, and it pays a ridiculously small sum of money to the Northeast clubs for the rights of TV broadcasting. The sum of money that Globo pays to the G12 clubs (4 from Rio, 4 from SP, 2 from MG and 2 from RS) is much, much higher!


----------



## lc

Flat_Head said:


> ^^ The clubs from the Northeast get decent revenue from the tickets in the matches.
> 
> The problem is the revenue from TV, since Globo TV determines how much it wants to pay to each club, and it pays a ridiculously small sum of money to the Northeast clubs for the rights of TV broadcasting. The sum of money that Globo pays to the G12 clubs (4 from Rio, 4 from SP, 2 from MG and 2 from RS) is much, much higher!


Exactly flat-head!
While the finance division is unjust and immoral against teams from northeast, we will not ever have force and the presence of clubs mainly southeast. Another question is about the massive presence of SE clubs in our houses. Band Tv broadcasts only games of São Paulo clubs while Globo does from Rio. This is unfair and immoral!


----------



## TEBC

lc said:


> Exactly flat-head!
> While the finance division is unjust and immoral against teams from northeast, we will not ever have force and the presence of clubs mainly southeast. Another question is about the massive presence of SE clubs in our houses. Band Tv broadcasts only games of São Paulo clubs while Globo does from Rio. This is unfair and immoral!


You cant say that its unfair, those teams have the biggest supporters so they deserve more money because they have a huge TV ratings. But I agree that they could broadcast games for those places from teams from there.


----------



## Alex Roney

TEBC said:


> You cant say that its unfair, those teams have the biggest supporters so they deserve more money because they have a huge TV ratings. But I agree that they could broadcast games for those places from teams from there.


I thought Globo had regional based channels, so even though the HQ is in Rio for football games there is regional preference for where they're broadcasting from. It's ridiculous if they only show Carioca teams.


----------



## TEBC

Alex Roney said:


> I thought Globo had regional based channels, so even though the HQ is in Rio for football games there is regional preference for where they're broadcasting from. It's ridiculous if they only show Carioca teams.


That mainly for Rio Grande do Sul or Minas Gerais, for the rest is broad ast rios teama


----------



## ruifo

TEBC said:


> That mainly for Rio Grande do Sul or Minas Gerais, for the rest is broad ast rios teama


Recife and Brasilia too.


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão Sustainable Construction*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJYf0mTRIXM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## lc

Alex Roney said:


> I thought Globo had regional based channels, so even though the HQ is in Rio for football games there is regional preference for where they're broadcasting from. It's ridiculous if they only show Carioca teams.


Unfortunately Inter TV Cabugi (Globo RN) is a branch of Inter TV group which is headquartered in Cabo Frio - RJ! Do you think that they would broadcast our state championship or games of our clubs? Never!


----------



## AcesHigh

available in 720p at Youtube


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
19/Jun/2012





tom.lc said:


> fonte: twitter do cid...XD






acarleial said:


> fonte: http://twitter.com/jorgevalenca2






acarleial said:


> *"Arena‬ Castelão - montagem 1º módulo tesouras da cobertura - 12m x 57m - 32t"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: http://twitter.com/wagnerpesinato


----------



## Flat_Head

^^ 

The cover structure started to be mounted?

Cool!!! 

:banana:


----------



## TEBC

Fortaleza will be ready before all the stadiums!! Deserved!


----------



## andretanure

*MINEIRÃO STADIUM - Last photos *


11-06-2012_SYL_8253 por Secopamg, no Flickr


20-06-2012_SYL_5227 por Secopamg, no Flickr

 20-06-2012_SYL_5141 por Secopamg, no Flickr


----------



## andretanure

20-06-2012_SYL_5176 por Secopamg, no Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Goodness me, what an amazing construction. The more I see it the more I love it...


----------



## ruifo

more from Fortaleza:



acarleial said:


> fonte: http://twitter.com/#!/SylvioAVictor


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## georgejungle3

Alex Roney said:


> I thought Globo had regional based channels, so even though the HQ is in Rio for football games there is regional preference for where they're broadcasting from. It's ridiculous if they only show Carioca teams.


Here in Salvador globo shows a lot of bahia/vitoria matches. In fact, they show the entire Bahia's state championship live. That happened because 5 or so years ago teams got tired of selling the rights to Globo Bahia but they wouldn't show the games, preferred to save money and just broadcast rio's games (no extra cost)so they sold the rights to Globo's rival, Record. They brought the tourney and started showing it live at the same time of globo's Soup Opera's (globo's most important product)!

And guess what? The horrible games of Bahia's state championship started beating globo's most lucrative/most popular tv program. LOL! That was unheard in Brasil.

So "Globo Bahia" decided to bid again and now they show it live. They also show Copa do Brasil's matches involving teams from Bahia live!

But in Brasileirão only 3 matches per round are eligible to be broadcast on 'broadcast' (duh) TV, according to the deal made with clubs. So Globo Brasil usually schedule a match involving a paulista team, a match involving a carioca team and then the other one is used to broadcast games to RS sometimes, then Bahia, then Minas, Pernambuco, etc.

What makes things easier is that sometimes they will choose a game like Corinthians(SP) x Inter(RS) to broadcast so they save one slot and can show more regional matches.

But as I said in my previous post: what hurts NE teams is the DAMN parabólica and in most part of the countryside that's the best option to watch TV and in the Parabólica Globo chooses the Globo Rio to broadcast.

That's why teams from Rio dominate the fans in the northeast countryside but in the Metropolis local teams are as big as the 'foreign' teams... (at least in Salvador, Recife, Fortaleza, Natal, etc.)


----------



## The Game Is Up

I personally think that with the talent pipeline they have already available the Brasileirao should be bigger than they are by now, especially on a global scale. Even bigger than the EPL and Italian Serie A. The clubs would have been more globally recognized and challenge the likes of Man U and Barça for stature. Sure, they have their loyal bases in the home country but it seems to me that every year the clubs waste the massive potential that would be realized under more professional management.


----------



## TEBC

The Game Is Up said:


> I personally think that with the talent pipeline they have already available the Brasileirao should be bigger than they are by now, especially on a global scale. Even bigger than the EPL and Italian Serie A. The clubs would have been more globally recognized and challenge the likes of Man U and Barça for stature. Sure, they have their loyal bases in the home country but it seems to me that every year the clubs waste the massive potential that would be realized under more professional management.


Things will be better with the new stadiums, more people will attend to it


----------



## AcesHigh

The Game Is Up said:


> I personally think that with the talent pipeline they have already available the Brasileirao should be bigger than they are by now, especially on a global scale. Even bigger than the EPL and Italian Serie A. The clubs would have been more globally recognized and challenge the likes of Man U and Barça for stature. Sure, they have their loyal bases in the home country but it seems to me that every year the clubs waste the massive potential that would be realized under more professional management.


brazilian clubs would still not participate in the Champions League, no matter how professional the management. Thus, no matter the talent pool, europeans and much of the world would still not believe in the talent pool, because they base their opinions about a team´s quality on matches against clubs like Barcelona, Real Madrid, Manchester United, etc. If a brazilian clubs wont face those clubs, because its not taking part in the Champions League, europeans wont believe they are any good.


----------



## ruifo

*Fortaleza's Urban Plan To Fifa World Cup in Brazil 2014 HD*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Rvo5I8fHk


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*





ruifo said:


> Imagens da Visita Guiada ao Castelão em 23/Jun/2012
> 
> ****************************
> Fonte: http://monumentoarquiteturaearte.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/arena-castelao-recebe-internautas.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************
> Fonte: http://cristianogoes.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/visita-as-obras-do-castelao.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ too many pics in the same post


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




fsaulop said:


> *Arena Castelão - montagem 1º módulo tesouras *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cmrti6uZr0


----------



## ruifo

*New video: Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO2BBMjHBV4





Source: http://esportes.opovo.com.br/app/es...resumo-atualizado-das-obras-no-castelao.shtml


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE:*




rmv1 said:


> Amigo meu postou algumas fotos no facebook.





ruifo said:


> Castelão, 25/Jun/2012:
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.andrademendonca.com/acompanhe-sua-obra/10/consorcio-castelao


----------



## ruifo

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá, MT*




CUIABA2014 said:


> Arena Pantanal ganha forma de estádio; veja fotos da evolução
> 
> O estádio já possui 45% da construção concluída e começa a ganhar cada vez mais contornos de estádio
> 
> Mais de um ano após o início das construções, a Arena Pantanal já está com 45% dos trabalhos concluídos e, visivelmente, ganha contornos do que será a Arena Pantanal de 2014. A obra está orçada em R$ 519 milhões, e terá capacidade para 43 mil espectadores.
> 
> Segundo a Secopa, ao final do mundial, os lugares poderão ser reduzidos em 30%, uma medida que poderá baratear os custos de manutenção do espaço. O estádio contará com 104 camarotes, banheiros espalhados em todos os setores e assentos para pessoas com necessidades especiais.
> 
> Em maio, o ministro de Esporte, Aldo Rebelo, e o senador, Blaio Maggi, visitaram o canteiro de obras do local e avaliaram o ritmo da construção como satisfatório e dentro do programado. Silval chegou a afirmar, durante as vistorias, que a partir de agora, a construção entraria em ritmo acelerado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://reportermt.com.br/cotidiano/noticia/19695
> 
> @


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## saulosvieira

Gremia Arena is taking a pretty shape... It's sad we're not going to use that amazing stadium at WC.

Congratulations to Gremio!


----------



## AcesHigh

saulosvieira said:


> Gremia Arena is taking a pretty shape... It's sad we're not going to use that amazing stadium at WC.
> 
> Congratulations to Gremio!


well, it WILL be used as auxiliary training stadium. Plus its a backup in case any other stadium faces problems.

Finally, it seems there are already some national team friendlies being scheduled to the Arena.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza/CE*



Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162200877232190.33109.161763350609276&type=3


Cealing:






























VIP Sector:





















Internal:


----------



## ruifo

*Fonte Nova - Salvador, BA:*




rodrigorc said:


> WOW!!! :eek2:
> 
> *Fotos 27/06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/


----------



## Chimbanha

THREE DAMN TIERS :banana:


----------



## AcesHigh

too bad Fonte Nova is almost oval inside, it seems people will be far away from the pitch behind the goals...


----------



## rodrigorc

AcesHigh said:


> too bad Fonte Nova is almost oval inside, it seems people will be far away from the pitch behind the goals...


14 meters behind the goalposts. The old stadium was 40 meters. 

It's not really oval. It's a rounded rectangle. 


Comparison OLD x NEW.


----------



## AcesHigh

if you say so... in the photos above, behind the goals it appears to be much more round and impossible to be that close behind the goals.

if the field TOUCHES the stands, at the corners, the goals seem to be much farther than 14 meters from the goals...


----------



## rodrigorc

AcesHigh said:


> if you say so... in the photos above, behind the goals it appears to be much more round and impossible to be that close behind the goals.
> 
> if the field TOUCHES the stands, at the corners, the goals seem to be much farther than 14 meters from the goals...
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7462221156_8a769ecdff_b.jpg


Man, there is a big piece of wood covering at least 5 rows of the first tier and THIS piece is rounded like an oval, not the stands.

Without the wood cover.








http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-fonte-nova


----------



## AcesHigh

rodrigorc said:


> Man, there is a big piece of wood covering at least 5 rows of the first tier and THIS piece is rounded like an oval, not the stands.
> 
> Without the wood cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-fonte-nova




thanks. Gee, since you saw me talking about the stands looking too oval, AFTER those new pictures with the wood plataform, you could have guessed before that I was looking that and explained to me before


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## Chimbanha

I'm proud of how Palmeiras and Grêmio are bulding world-class new stadiums without public investments and (practically) no relation to the World Cup :cheers:


----------



## Chimbanha

AcesHigh said:


> thanks. Gee, since you saw me talking about the stands looking too oval, AFTER those new pictures with the wood plataform, you could have guessed before that I was looking that and explained to me before


Saying "sorry, I was wrong" is easier and more noble than blaming other people for not correcting your mistake. And definitely makes more sense :cheers:


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

I agree. :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

Chimbanha said:


> Saying "sorry, I was wrong" is easier and more noble than blaming other people for not correcting your mistake. And definitely makes more sense :cheers:


not always. I WAS wrong, thats obvious. But there was a reason I was wrong (those photos really makes it looks like the stands would be oval) and he knew the reason by looking at those photos, and instead of explaining the reason I was wrong in the first place, I had to continue with the discussion.


----------



## 970467

:banana:I really like Morumbi in São Paulo.
Congrats from Russia to the other side of the world.


----------



## Alex Roney

ruifo said:


> ****************************
> *X-Ray of the Works for the Cup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sources:*
> 01/out/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
> 01/nov/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
> 01/dez/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
> 01/jan/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
> 01/fev/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
> 01/mar/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
> 01/abr/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
> 01/mai/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
> 01/jun/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
> 01/jul/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html


What's up with the slow progress in Cuiaba and Manaus? I also thought Recife had sped up in the last few months. Cuiaba seemed one of the first stadium constructions to start and they've really slowed down.


----------



## TEBC

Alex Roney said:


> What's up with the slow progress in Cuiaba and Manaus? I also thought Recife had sped up in the last few months. Cuiaba seemed one of the first stadium constructions to start and they've really slowed down.


Manaus still waiting for the loan aprovement. Cuiaba slowed down when they knew they werent hosting Confed Cup.


----------



## Gutex

*Today´s aerial shots of Mineirão stadium in Belo Horizonte*









































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630404072300/with/7494638516/


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

This stadium looks like a better renovation than the new maracanã. The lower tier is more steep and it seems that the stands are closer to the field. It has more of a new stadium feel while the Maracanã looks more like an adapted old stadium.


----------



## saulosvieira

rodrigorc said:


> ^^
> 
> This stadium looks like a better renovation than the new maracanã. The lower tier is more steep and it seems that the stands are closer to the field. It has more of a new stadium feel while the Maracanã looks more like an adapted old stadium.


I've just thought the same!!! Despite the troubles with the cable trays, I like Mineirão project.


----------



## TEBC

rodrigorc said:


> ^^
> 
> This stadium looks like a better renovation than the new maracanã. The lower tier is more steep and it seems that the stands are closer to the field. It has more of a new stadium feel while the Maracanã looks more like an adapted old stadium.


But Mineirao has less modifications than MAracana, which its almost a new stadium.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*

New shots, from 02/Jul/2012.
Source: http://www.andrademendonca.com/acompanhe-sua-obra/10/consorcio-castelao


*Acabamentos:*



















































































*Externa:*















































*Interna:*


----------



## The Game Is Up

*Maracanã’s old chairs are donated to stadiums and gymnasiums in Rio de Janeiro

Over 37 thousand chairs have been donated*

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/notic...onated-stadiums-and-gymnasiums-rio-de-janeiro

It's a nice act from the Rio govt, although I don't understand why Flamengo and Fluminense would want the seats they were given, unless they are to sell them to their most loyal fans later.


----------



## rodrigorc

TEBC said:


> But Mineirao has less modifications than MAracana, which its almost a new stadium.


I don't get it. You're going in two different ways. If you change the word "but" for "and" it will make sense.

It means that even with more mods, Maracana is still looking older than Mineirao.


----------



## TEBC

rodrigorc said:


> I don't get it. You're going in two different ways. If you change the word "but" for "and" it will make sense.
> 
> It means that even with more mods, Maracana is still looking older than Mineirao.


No, means that its impossible that Mineirao feels more like a new stadium than Maracana.


----------



## TEBC

The Game Is Up said:


> Maracanã’s old chairs are donated to stadiums and gymnasiums in Rio de Janeiro
> 
> Over 37 thousand chairs have been donated
> 
> http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/noticia/maracanas-old-chairs-are-donated-stadiums-and-gymnasiums-rio-de-janeiro
> 
> It's a nice act from the Rio govt, although I don't understand why Flamengo and Fluminense would want the seats they were given, unless they are to sell them to their most loyal fans later.


Maybe for Gavea and Laranjeiras?


----------



## rodrigorc

TEBC said:


> No, means that its impossible that Mineirao feels more like a new stadium than Maracana.


But its a fact. My eyes can see that.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE (04/Jul/2012)*

Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162200877232190.33109.161763350609276&type=3


Foto do Castelão hoje










Execução da ligação da praça para a rampa de acesso da Arena Castelão.










Estrutura das cadeiras superiores recuperada.










Treliças da coberta


----------



## hysteria

Arena Corinthians


----------



## ruifo

Updates with photos:




NewCrucks said:


> *Castelão (Fortaleza): 78% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mineirão (Belo Horizonte): 65% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha (Brasília): 62% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador): 62% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maracanã (Rio de Janeiro): 56% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena da Baixada (Curitiba): 52% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá): 45% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Pernambuco (Recife): 43% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Corinthians (São Paulo): 42% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Amazônia (Manaus): 41% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beira-Rio (Porto Alegre): 30% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena das Dunas (Natal): 25% das obras concluídas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte


----------



## netinhogga

Nossa, parece que as obras do Maracanã e da Arena da Amazônia pararam no tempo :/
O Beira Rio nem se fala né? Pra mim a reforma nem começou, como ficaria feliz se a Grêmio Arena fosse o estádio oficial da copa em Porto Alegre.


----------



## FAAN

^^I think if the Beira-Rio continues at this pace, it is likely that the Grêmio Arena is used in WC 2014.


----------



## AcesHigh

speaking of Grêmio Arena...

80% completed in 20th June. Since its growing about 1,2% a week, and two weeks passed since 20th june, its now 82,4% completed.

So, there is still 17,6% to go. 17,6% divided by 1,2 equals 14,66 weeks, which is about 3,6 months.

4th august - 1 month
4th september - 2 months
4th october - 3 months

The date of completion however is set to end of october/beginning of november, with inauguration in december. With the structures completed, progress will probably slow down a bit, meaning completion in november as planned.
















































when the structures will be completed in 20th july, all the north and east sectors will already have the roof structure...

expect first chairs to be deployed on the north sector of the stadium at august.


----------



## The Game Is Up

TEBC said:


> Maybe for Gavea and Laranjeiras?


That would go to show how mismanaged they have been if they depend on "hand-me-downs" for their grounds.


----------



## Laurence2011

Don't mention gremio arena... you'll set aceshigh off again! oh wait too late....... 

haha


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> Don't mention gremio arena... you'll set aceshigh off again! oh wait too late.......
> 
> haha


oh, you just mentioned it, so I got set off again 



as I said in my previous post, the stadium is being built clockwise.

today, the final modules of the roof in the north sector were installed. They will now be connected and then the roof cover will be put in place. As soon as the roof cover is put in place, they will start adding chairs in the north sector.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



CearáVozão said:


> Do twitter do Ferrucio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/ferrucciopetri


----------



## hysteria




----------



## SWN2011

hysteria said:


>


Amazing !!! How can be this wonderful stadium will be out of WC 2014 ????


----------



## rodrigorc

FONTE NOVA ARENA- SALVADOR, BA











http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## The Game Is Up

ruifo said:


> *Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*


I have a question. When it comes to renovations are they leaving the sprucing up of the old sections left standing until the end of construction?


----------



## jackgold46

I may have skipped it but has South america been formally selected for 2014? I know they are the powerful preferred but if they don't have yet why beginning developing or renovation arenas. Also with the large quantity of arenas in the nation I'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's requirements.


----------



## Laurence2011

jackgold46 said:


> I may have skipped it but has South america been formally selected for 2014? I know they are the powerful preferred but if they don't have yet why beginning developing or renovation arenas. Also with the large quantity of arenas in the nation I'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's requirements.


Brazil are holding the world cup yes. this was decided quite some time ago


----------



## AcesHigh

jackgold46 said:


> I may have skipped it but has South america been formally selected for 2014? I know they are the powerful preferred but if they don't have yet why beginning developing or renovation arenas. Also with the large quantity of arenas in the nation I'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's requirements.


either you are being ironic or you have travelled in time, from 2006 to 2012, without noticing!


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE:*



ruifo said:


> http://www.cnews.com.br/conteudo_esportes.aspx?id=153889
> 
> *Veja a evolução das obras do Castelão em fotos*
> 
> *Últimas imagens mostram as tesouras treliçadas sendo instaladas*
> 
> 06 de julho de 2012 | 14:47
> 
> A 178 dias da entrega, o secretário Especial da Copa Ferruccio Feitosa divulgou, nesta sexta-feira (6) mais fotos do andamento das obras no Castelão, que já se aproxima dos 80% de conclusão. Confira as últimas imagens e compare com os estágios iniciais da obra (abra as imagens em nova guia para ampliar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: J. Luis, em 06/07/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Reprodução/Facebook/Ferruccio Feitosa, em 05/07/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Reprodução/Facebook/Ferruccio Feitosa, em 27/06/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Divulgação/Secopa, em dezembro de 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Fifa, em março de 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Alexandre Medeiros/TV Cidade, em agosto de 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Divulgação/Secopa, em junho de 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castelão antes da reforma / Divulgação


----------



## andrewtsjc

jackgold46 said:


> I may have skipped it but has South america been formally selected for 2014? I know they are the powerful preferred but if they don't have yet why beginning developing or renovation arenas. Also with the large quantity of arenas in the nation I'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's requirements.


Seriously LOL? Which world do you live in??? :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

Grêmio Arena - World Cup 2014 support/training stadium for 60 thousand people.

all photos by Juliano Kracker

electrical substation exclusive to the stadium


----------



## ruifo

EdooGdl said:


> which stadiums build for this world cup gonna be use as a home stadium for the teams whom participate in the Brasileirao???


http://www.superesportes.com.br/app...-jogos-do-campeonato-brasileiro-de-2013.shtml

Translated by google:
http://translate.google.com.br/tran...-jogos-do-campeonato-brasileiro-de-2013.shtml

*Four arenas of the World Cup games will be used for the Brazilian Championship 2013*

*Maracanã, Mineirão, Fonte Nova and Castelão have works completed in the coming year*

_Agência Estado
Publication: 10/07/2012 18:15 | Update: 10/07/2012 19:00_









_Following from above, from left to right: Mineirão, Fonte Nova, Castelão and Maracanã_

Maracana (Rio de Janeiro), Mineirão (Belo Horizonte), Fonte Nova (Salvador) and Castelão (Fortaleza) will be the first stadiums for the World Cup 2014 to be ready in 2013 for the Brazilian Championship games (Brasileirão). The information was passed on Tuesday at the opening of the Seminar on Operations Stadiums of FIFA World Cup 2014 in the city of Fortaleza.

The event, which brings up this Thursday, 300 representatives from 12 stadiums hosting World Cup games, discusses improvements in the quality of services provided and the fan comes to action plans in stages, management, business practices, number of personnel involved in operations, lawns and sustainability. 

According to operations manager stages of the Local Organising Committee (LOC) Cup, Tiago Paes, most arenas are being built using the multipurpose concept. "The goal is to house various types of events that not only football matches and make the equipment more profitable."

This multipurpose arenas condition was highlighted by the Special Cup 2014 Secretary for the State of Ceará, Ferruccio Feitosa. "The arenas will provide future partners with the most diverse number of cultural, religious, sports and even Congress, which can be carried out within the arenas," he said Ferruccio. 

The first day of the seminar focused on the legacy that these facilities will cease after the 2014 World Cup. "It's being made an exchange with experienced professionals in management of sports equipment to promote knowledge transfer and exchange of information, strengthened in order to leave a legacy by contributing to the arenas after 2014 to continue providing high quality services and to this scenario is repeated in other stadiums in Brazil, "James said Paes. 

Were invited to the seminar as examples of the profitable arenas Engenhão, through its operator, Botafogo (RJ), the Amsterdam Arena, Ajax, Holland, and Reliant Stadium, Houston (USA). 

Participated in opening the Executive Secretary of the Ministry of Sport, Luiz Fernandes, and Bebeto, as a board member of the COL.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE:*










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetu...ficio-institucional-fortaleza-11-07-2012.html










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=386916161374630&set=o.161763350609276&type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=387364927996420&set=o.161763350609276&type=3&theater


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## LeonardoR

Aerial views:

Castelão


CearáVozão said:


>


Maracanã


Willconha said:


>


----------



## iggor

Pra que ficar postando fotos da arena do Grêmio?


----------



## netinhogga

iggor said:


> Pra que ficar postando fotos da arena do Grêmio?


Pq a Arena do Grêmio será um dos Centros de Treinamentos de POA em 2014!


----------



## netinhogga

Arena Pantanal


----------



## iggor

Eu não vejo postarem fotos dos outros centros de treinamentos aqui, só a Arena do Grêmio. Acho desnecessário.


----------



## netinhogga

iggor said:


> Eu não vejo postarem fotos dos outros centros de treinamentos aqui, só a Arena do Grêmio. Acho desnecessário.


Não acho desnecessário! Não postam porque não querem, pois o thread é exclusivo para os assuntos da Copa de 2014, e os centros de treinamentos também fazem parte!


----------



## gu_souza10

e esse aqui é um topico ingles o portugues é otro blz ?:


----------



## SWN2011

netinhogga said:


> Arena Pantanal


I remember that Arena Pantanal was one of the first brazilian stadiums to start the renovation for WC however seeing these pictures I have the impression that it seems that it will one one of the last ones to be finished.


----------



## Lsmjunior

iggor said:


> Eu não vejo postarem fotos dos outros centros de treinamentos aqui, só a Arena do Grêmio. Acho desnecessário.


Além de ser sim assunto totalmente relacionado com a copa, é uma das obras mais fantásticas que estão sendo construídas no Brasil, o que atrai a atenção de muita gente.


----------



## Baleares

But i agree with him. This should be the Thread for WC Stadiums only. BUUUUUUUUUUT we should make an exception to Gremio Arena as well, because it is as huge as a WC Stadium and it could be used in the event.


----------



## netinhogga

SWN2011 said:


> I remember that Arena Pantanal was one of the first brazilian stadiums to start the renovation for WC however seeing these pictures I have the impression that it seems that it will one one of the last ones to be finished.


According to the organizing committee will be the arena opened in June 2013 because it will not be in the Confederations Cup.


----------



## AcesHigh

iggor said:


> Eu não vejo postarem fotos dos outros centros de treinamentos aqui, só a Arena do Grêmio. Acho desnecessário.


look at the title of the thread. Its not about official world cup 2014 stadiums. Its about World Cup 2014, inside the Stadiums section of the forum.

Therefore, any stadium RELATED to the World Cup 2014 has a place here. If nobody posts anything about other support stadiums, well, thats their problem. Maybe its just the fact that no support stadium, besides Grêmio Arena, will be better than quite a few of the OFFICIAL stadiums :lol::lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

iggor said:


> Pra que ficar postando fotos da arena do Grêmio?


why post in portuguese?


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sI7eHIGp5A


----------



## Sangnaris

Grêmio Arena Panoramic view, by Exdeath:


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-j_LwcaYiQ


----------



## saulosvieira

Are there news images of Arena Corinthians and Beira-Rio works?


----------



## ruifo

saulosvieira said:


> Are there news images of Arena Corinthians and Beira-Rio works?


Many, here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2130


----------



## TEBC

saulosvieira said:


> Are there news images of Arena Corinthians and Beira-Rio works?


Arena Corinthians



dgsbg said:


> ENTRADA DO SUBSOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arenatimao.com/


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
As of 16/Jul/2012

Source: http://www.andrademendonca.com/acompanhe-sua-obra/10/consorcio-castelao


----------



## netinhogga

Sangnaris said:


> Grêmio Arena Panoramic view, by Exdeath:


Beautiful!


----------



## rsol2000

Maracanã


Willconha said:


> *Fotos Aéreas do Maracanã 17/07/12 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fonte:O Globo*


----------



## AcesHigh

yay!! First module of the glass curtain of Grêmio Arena! There will also be glass brise soleils later.









first brise soleil installed today!


----------



## LeonardoR

Estádio Nacional



GMF said:


>


----------



## Bandeirante1

12 cranes...


----------



## LeonardoR

Fonte Nova



Cerrado said:


>


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## LeonardoR

Estádio Nacional (from the architect's facebook page) (it is an unofficial render, the roof won't be like that)



NewCrucks said:


> fonte


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Nice this seat colors...


----------



## ~Omri~

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Nice this seat colors...


Indeed. Nice colors and nice design. Way to go


----------



## ruifo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdXYzFrNTME


----------



## georgejungle3

I know it's a promotional video but I still hate this type of 'marketing'. 

"Where brazilians go for holiday". lol. 60% of Brazilians outside Fortal would be lucky if they could travel to Fortaleza on the holidays.


----------



## georgejungle3

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Nice this seat colors...



Hey Paraguay Dreamer! Why you don't post on the World Cup section in the Brazilian forum?

Our Stadium is growing beautifully. :banana:


----------



## saulosvieira

Kleber Andrade Stadium, Cariacica, ES (Vitória Metropolitan Area). 35% of works done! It will be used as support stadium in FIFA WC 2014.




























Project:









From:http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estádio-Estadual-Kleber-Andrade/389719534382492


----------



## ruifo

^^
nice project


----------



## AcesHigh

sincerely, I did not understand why they decided for a circular roof considering the stands are parallel to the field and straight.


----------



## João Paulo

AcesHigh said:


> sincerely, I did not understand why they decided for a circular roof considering the stands are parallel to the field and straight.


^^ nobody understood really, hope they still decide to change it.


----------



## saulosvieira

AcesHigh said:


> sincerely, I did not understand why they decided for a circular roof considering the stands are parallel to the field and straight.


This is its peculiarity. I really liked this project, it's just different.



João Paulo said:


> nobody understood really, hope they still decide to change it.


I think it's impossible any change, the roof is already being constructed.


----------



## Laurence2011

The roof looks cool.. but it does seem to defeat the object of a roof, it's circular when there's straight stands and it has holes in it :lol:


----------



## João Paulo

Laurence2011 said:


> The roof looks cool.. but it does seem to defeat the object of a roof, it's circular when there's straight stands and it has holes in it :lol:


^^ well it is indeed a roof but in some areas it will defeat to aim its object you are right. :lol:

Anyway the project itself is interesting and very peculiar from any other seen being built in Brazil recently.


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova Arena - Salvador,BA 



tonyssa said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/user/5953256?with_photo_id=75698018


^^









Source: Official release


----------



## AcesHigh

concrete pieces installation almost finished...


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão Stadium*























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630391617758/with/7631190800/


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Very good. The atmosphere of Mineirao is wonderful.


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova Arena - Salvador,BA - Update 2012-07-25































Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia


----------



## MS20

Thanks, looks amazing


----------



## gobrazil

What are they building in front of Font Nova's stadium? Is it a terrace?


----------



## DanielBrito

Fonte Nova = WOW


----------



## rodrigorc

gobrazil said:


> What are they building in front of Font Nova's stadium? Is it a terrace?


Sort of... The stadium's entrance is in a higher level than the street level and also field's level. So you gonna have some stairs to reach that part and under this platform there will be a parking lot.


----------



## gobrazil

thanks!


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE:*



















https://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri


----------



## João Mafra

Arena das Dunas. Exhibition in Midway Mall.

















































More pictures and project details: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.289788194447190.65044.100002480344695&type=1


----------



## AcesHigh

first layer of Gremio Arena roof being placed... there are 3 different layers, for water, thermal and sound insulation.










field area covered by roof structures... it will advance fast


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

fonte nova looks huge , all of them are amazing


----------



## AcesHigh

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> fonte nova looks huge , all of them are amazing


if Fonte Nova didnt have that gap in one side, with the view to the lake, I guess the capacity would be 70 thousand.


----------



## fermone04

João Mafra said:


> Arena das Dunas. Exhibition in Midway Mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and project details: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.289788194447190.65044.100002480344695&type=1


Arena das Dunas is just WOW!! I'm loving this new design I think is way better and i want to see this taking form.


----------



## João Mafra

Arena das Dunas, new render and video:




This is a great and beautiful stadium, my favorite to WC 2014!


----------



## danielbeier

rodrigorc said:


> Fonte Nova Arena - Salvador,BA - Update 2012-07-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia


O Coliseu brasileiro, que coisa magnífica!


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




ruifo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktYBeq8RUPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QJGv1rTFTc





CearáVozão said:


> https://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## ruifo

*X-Ray of the Construction Works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil*





















Fontes/Sources/Fuentes:
01/out/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/nov/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/dez/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/jan/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01/fev/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01/mar/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01/abr/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01/mai/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01/jun/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01/jul/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01/ago/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html


----------



## punkk

danielbeier said:


> O Coliseu brasileiro, que coisa magnífica!


Indeed! :applause:


----------



## hysteria

Arena Corinthians





























































FONTE: http://www.ofiscaldafiel.com.br/fotos-da-obra/agosto-de-2011.html


----------



## João Paulo

AcesHigh said:


> if Fonte Nova didnt have that gap in one side, with the view to the lake, I guess the capacity would be 70 thousand.


^^ the reason for the gap is to mantain the view of a lake in front of the stadium, although I would prefer if the stadium was all closed with a greater capacity.


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

I'd like to see Fonte Nova arena with at least the first tier completed. In my opinion the stadium would look better during tv broadcastings and it would still be an opened stadium.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




CearáVozão said:


> https://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri


----------



## hysteria

Arena Corinthians


----------



## Bandeirante1

Castelão looks beautiful, it´s my favorite stadium


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
_03/Ago/2012_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuE_aoQGN34







Jul/2012
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93278767.62163.106239412808507&type=3&theater










Jul/2012
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93278767.62163.106239412808507&type=3&theater


----------



## ruifo

http://futeboldecampo.net/tag/obras-castelao/


*1- Castelão (Fortaleza): 80%*










*2- Mineirão (Belo Horizonte): 67%*










*3- Fonte Nova (Salvador): 65%*










*4- Mané Garrincha (Brasília): 62%*










*5- Maracanã (Rio de Janeiro): 59%*










*6- Arena Pernambuco (Grande Recife): 49%*










*7- Arena Corinthians (São Paulo): 45%*










*7- Arena da Baixada (Curitiba): 45%*










*7- Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá): 45%*










*10- Arena da Amazônia (Manaus): 43%*










*11- Beira-Rio (Porto Alegre): 31%*










*12- Arena das Dunas (Natal): 27%*


----------



## hysteria

Arena Brasilia
































































Fonte


----------



## PLAGUZ

5- Maracanã (Rio de Janeiro): 59%

Hello I'm from México, I'm new to this thread... Isn't Maracanã Stadium already dono or it's getting remodeling?


----------



## João Paulo

PLAGUZ said:


> 5- Maracanã (Rio de Janeiro): 59%
> 
> Hello I'm from México, I'm new to this thread... Isn't Maracanã Stadium already dono or it's getting remodeling?


^^ they are remodeling the Stadium for the World Cup 2014, but before it will be used for the Confederations Cup held in Brazil in 2013.


----------



## MS20

Nice and steep


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



davidg9 said:


>


----------



## saulosvieira

Kleber Andrade Stadium has already been confirmed as team base camp for the FIFA WC 2014. The works will finish in February 2014. Brazilian team is expected for the openning match.



















35% of works are done!










reference: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estádio-Estadual-Kleber-Andrade/389719534382492


----------



## LP

Hello guys, the works have improved: 



Bezzi said:


> *Por Dentro das Obras*
> 
> *From FIFA.COM (LOC) August, 6 2012:*
> 
> Mineirão - Belo Horizonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio Nacional - Brasília
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena da Baixada - Curitiba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castelão - Fortaleza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena da Amazônia - Manaus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beira-Rio - Porto Alegre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena das Dunas - Natal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena Cidade da Copa - Recife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte Nova - Bahia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena do Corinthians - São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pt.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1676480/index.html


----------



## AcesHigh

Gremio Arena Update.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



Bairrista Ceará said:


> "Nos próximos dias, a nova coberta do Castelão ganhará as telhas metálicas do tipo sanduíche, compostas por duas faces de metal e enchimento de espuma isolante."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9466112.106922.387713061257819&type=1&theater


----------



## Sangnaris

Gremio Arena Update.



Marcos Ghoch said:


> Créditos: Gabriel Silva (Na verdade, as fotos não foram tiradas por ele, ele apenas postou no Orkut dizendo que um amigo tinha tirado as fotos)


----------



## Minsk

Beautiful stadiums!


----------



## stresss

hysteria said:


> Arena Corinthians


damn, looks like they increased the height of the stands on either side which means the gap between ground and roof at the goal ends has increased dramatically. looks much better when it was lower to the ground


----------



## ruifo

983 thousands => Public for the 2013 Confederations Cup
3,7 millions => Public for the 2014 World Cup









*Nota:* _Existem algumas incongruência nos números (Ex: Maracanã) devido a fontes inconsistentes, que a medida que as obras fiquem prontas, deverão ser corrigidas._


----------



## ruifo

*Arena das Dunas - Natal, RN*




Papa-jerimum said:


> Trago mais uma atualização.
> 
> Estamos praticamente em 30%. A meta do governo é chegar em 50% até o final do ano. Com o turno da madrugada, o ritmo da obra deve aumentar consideravelmente.
> 
> Fotos tiradas hoje (08/08/2012).
> 
> Vista do setor 6 e 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio de pré-moldados
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio de pré-moldados e fábrica de pré-moldados ao fundo
> Existem dois pórticos-rolantes, a previsão é construir mais quatro. Dois pórticos já estão em etapa de montagem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista do setor 8 a direita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 7 e ao fundo setor 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrada para o campo no setor 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais uma do setor 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 7 e setor 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigas-jacaré no setor 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 4 (Rodolfo, colocaram a trave novamente kay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista do setor 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor 3 e ao fundo, setor 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lajes alveolares do setor 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lajes alveolares do setor 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faltam 510 dias galera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bônus 1: em visita a obra do edifício Plaza Real, em Lagoa Nova, tirei esta foto da arena ao fundo (sugestão do Lucena).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bônus 2: montagem que eu fiz. Visão 360º da obra a partir do centro do (futuro) gramado. A foto começa com o setor 6 (esquerda) e avança com o 7, 8, 1 e assim por diante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Papa-jerimum.
> *Espero que gostem!*


----------



## FAAN

Good pics! We can see that the works are accelerating.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




CearáVozão said:


> https://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri





CearáVozão said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/ferrucciofeitosa


----------



## rodrigorc

I'm very satisfied with the Castelao's renovation after all, it's becoming a great complex with a pleasant and clean design.


----------



## AcesHigh

August 2011









August 2012


----------



## LP

*Video: general monitoring works around the country by the government:*
...Transportation, stadiums, infrastructure in general:

*July - 2012*:


----------



## Diego Logon

*NOVO RENDER DO MARACANÃ*








: Banana:: Banana:: Banana:


----------



## The Game Is Up

^^That place seems to undergo more design changes than some celebrities go through wardrobes.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




ruifo said:


> 18/Ago/2012
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162298467162353.35375.150897651635768&type=3
> 
> CASTELÃO - Governo do Estado realiza, mais uma vez, visita guiada com 200 internautas para conhecer as obras do estádio. Recebidos pelo ex-jogador de futebol e embaixador da Copa do Mundo Fifa 2014 no Ceará, Mirandinha, o grupo conheceu, nesta manhã, o projeto e o canteiro de obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASTELÃO - Durante visita guiada à arena multiuso, na manhã de hoje, internautas puderam tirar dúvidas sobre a obra e os usos do equipamento, que deverá ser concluído em dezembro deste ano. O grupo esteve reunido no auditório do estádio, que funcionará também como sala de cinema, beneficiando principalmente a população do entorno do Castelão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASTELÃO - Com o cronograma de execução avançado, os internautas puderam conferir que mais de 83% do projeto está concluído, sendo a obra mais adiantada do Brasil. E os benefícios vão além do incentivo ao esporte, ao turismo e aos eventos culturais, realizando também inclusão social de egressos do Sistema Penitenciário, mulheres operárias, deficientes físicos e oferecendo alfabetização e capacitação aos funcionários.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASTELÃO - Os participantes da visita guiada puderam circular pela arena e tirar fotografias das obras, acompanhados por técnicos e pelo embaixador da Copa do Mundo Fifa 2014 no Ceará, Mirandinha, que representou a Secretaria Especial da Copa do Governo do Estado (Secopa) no encontro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASTELÃO - Durante visita guiada, internautas conheceram que, além da eficiência na execução e alta qualidade do projeto, o estádio também busca a certificação de sustentabilidade. Para isso, desenvolve usina de reciclagem dentro do canteiro de obras, conta com bacia hidrosanitária a vácuo para diminuir os gastos com água, possui sistema de ar-condicionado mais eficiente, dentre outras ações ecologicamente comprometidas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASTELÃO - Além de estar preparado para receber a Copa das Confederações 2013 e a Copa do Mundo Fifa 2014, o estádio Castelão deverá abrir seu novo espaço multiuso para jogos estaduais a partir do ano que vem. Curta e acompanhe nossa página e fique atento às próximas visitas guiadas à obra da arena mais adiantada do Brasil.











http://topicos.estadao.com.br/fotos...ial-2014,86e4ab2c-edf5-4cf0-bf18-6a15ecb820d6


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
18/Aug/2012




bbbatista said:


> Aqui vão algumas fotos da visita do dia 18/08/2012
> 
> Slides da certificação LEED que o Governo do Estado está buscando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museu do futebol cearense, que já está pronto e em breve será aberto ao publico, por enquanto só a planta baixa... rsrs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jardim da SECOPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escadaria do estacionamento para a Esplanada, e achei legal que terão elevadores para deficientes e idosos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Externa da Arena Castelão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampa de acesso as cadeiras inferiores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visão da entrada da arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base da sustentação da cobertura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integração entre a esplanada e as rampas de acesso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interna da Arena Castelão, notem que tem muitas peças da cobertura tortas ainda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nivelando a cobertura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Área vip e camarotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instalação das últimas peças da cobertura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo foço
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que tenham gostado....


----------



## Kasumi

Awesome pics of Castelao! 

I can't wait for 2014 World Cup! I hope I can - at least - watch some match in Sao Paulo.


----------



## ruifo

More:
18/Aug/2012

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




luancearachopp said:


> Vamos as fotos....
> 
> Externa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da drenagem da esplanada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da fixação da viga da lage Steel Deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe das peças de ligação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guindastezinho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instalação das peças de ligação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajustes dos cabos, tensão altura etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anel de compressão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiozinho dando tchau! rs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video (clica pra assistir)







luancearachopp said:


> Panoramica




Publicado em 18/08/2012 por Ricardo Maia


Visita ao canteiro de obras do Castelão 01
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZhmZvnpsfM






Visita ao canteiro de obras do Castelão 03
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQDcqqbC4Ew


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão stadium's external facade sample presented:*




GilSP said:


> Vejam como será a fachada do Castelão que será feita em aço inox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte











http://estadiocastelao.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/castelc3a3o1.jpg









http://brasilimperdivel.tur.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Projeto-Castelao-Copa-2014.jpg


----------



## Big Boss

The Castelão will be amazing! i can´t wait to see it done! rss


----------



## Edgar Vix

*MARACANÃ*


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




ruifo said:


> Fonte:
> http://cliquesdavida.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/2-visita-guiada-ao-estadio-castelao.html
> 
> 20/Ago/2012
> 
> 2ª Visita guiada ao Estádio Castelão...
> 
> O blog cliques da vida, mais uma vez esteve presente na 2ª Visita Guiada em parceria com a fan page do estado do Ceará e os internautas. Dessa vez, um sábado bastante produtivo, pois conhecemos de perto o andamento da obra do estádio castelão onde será sede dos jogos da copa do mundo em 2014.
> 
> E quem acompanhou a gente foi o internauta Elias Bruno e Marcos Bezerra e vamos receber e vibrar essa obra tão imensa que nosso estado irá receber.
> 
> Saiba pouco mais sobre o Estádio:
> Nome oficial: Estádio Governador Plácido Castelo
> Capacidade: 67.037 lugares
> Área de intervenção: 230.000 m²
> Área construída: 355.000 m² - 155.000 m² (estádio); 200.000 m² (centro olímpico)
> Início do projeto:2008
> Arquitetura:Vigliecca & Associados - Hector Vigliecca, Luciene Quel, Ronald Fiedler, Neli Shimizu; Paulo Eduardo da Serra (autores)
> Consultoria de estádios:EVMIEstrutura:MD
> Estrutura da cobertura: Projeto Alpha
> Estacionamento:1.750 vagas
> Projeto básico: R$ 5,8 milhões
> Projeto executivo: R$ 12,05 milhões


----------



## Gutex

*The roof extension begins to be mounted on Mineirão Stadium*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## The Game Is Up

^^Any word on opening matches?


----------



## ruifo

The Game Is Up said:


> ^^Any word on opening matches?


In Fortaleza, the news has been publishing that the intent is a double match in one day, the first one between Ceara and Fortaleza teams, and the second one between Brazil and Argentina, marking the the reopenning of the Castelão. Theses matches would be followed by a musical show, and there is a growing local demand for a Paul McCartney's show. The intended date for that is 15/Dec/2012. All still to be confirmed.


----------



## AcesHigh

as for the innaugural match, there is an agreement with Hamburger SV for the 8th December. The choice was based on the fact Hamburger SV was the adversary of Gremio in the 1983 Intercontinental Cup where Grêmio won and was world champion.


----------



## pathfinder_2010

Any idea on ticket prices for 2013 confederations cup?


----------



## pathfinder_2010

..


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ruifo

*X-Ray of the works for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil*
































Sources:
01/out/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/nov/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/dez/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/jan/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01/fev/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01/mar/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01/abr/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01/mai/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01/jun/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01/jul/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01/ago/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html
01/set/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...silia-e-avanco-no-maracana-marcam-agosto.html


----------



## AcesHigh

Natal is closing the difference to Beira Rio... I wonder if Beira Rio will soon be the stadium in last place in this ranking.


----------



## ruifo

*Arena Amazonas - Manaus, AM*
_In the heart of the Amazon River and Forest_




LP said:


> Bom, é um pouco antiga mas ainda não tinha visto por aqui:
> Aérea: Do flickr do Gov. Federal:


----------



## ruifo

*Arena São Paulo, SP*




dgsbg said:


> http://www.vistaprivilegiadacorinthiansp.com/


----------



## moisdutra

Folks, this is probably the official mascot for the WC 2014, as per the brazilian magazine Veja










It will be probably officially unveiled this month.

Source: http://copadomundo.uol.com.br/notic...-que-sera-mascote-oficial-da-copa-de-2014.htm


----------



## malegi

The world cup ball will be named Brazuca.


----------



## Bezzi

*Adidas Brazuca – Name of Official Match Ball decided by Brazilian fans*

FIFA, the Local Organising Committee and FIFA Partner adidas today revealed the name of the Official Match Ball for the 2014 FIFA World Cup™.

The ball will be called the “adidas Brazuca” following a public vote by over one million Brazilian football fans, where the name received 70 per cent of the vote.

adidas, the FIFA World Cup Official Match Ball supplier since 1970, took inspiration from elements of Brazilian culture to come up with a shortlist of three possible names for the ball. In addition to the eventual winner Brazuca, there were two more options – Bossa Nova and Carnavalesca.

For the past three weeks, Brazilian football fans have been voting for their favourite name in their thousands. This is the first time that fans have been directly involved in the naming of the FIFA World Cup ball.

The informal term “brazuca” is used by Brazilians to describe national pride in the Brazilian way of life. Mirroring their approach to football, it symbolises emotion, pride and goodwill to all.

“I’m delighted that Brazilian football fans have had the opportunity to play their part in deciding the name of one of the event’s most important symbols,” said FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke.

“I’m sure that the Brazuca ball will go down in history together with other iconic FIFA World Cup balls, such as the Tango in Argentina in 1978 and the Azteca in Mexico in 1986.”

The name was revealed today during TV Globo’s Esporte Espectacular programme, which featured Brazilian football legend Cafu.

Although the name of the ball is now clear, fans will have to wait a little bit longer until they can actually see the adidas Brazuca ball.

It is currently being developed, with its testing taking place worldwide with several football clubs and associations ahead of its launch for the 2014 FIFA World Cup.

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1693277/index.html


----------



## Edgar Vix

*BRAZUCA*


----------



## Cauê

Loved the name of the ball "BRAZUCA" and our Mascot 

*ATENÇÃO, THREAD EXTREMAMENTE PESADO*

Galera, vamos tentar dividir melhor as fotos por postagem, para que fiquem no máximo 3 (seria bom só 2) por post. Senão vai continuar ficando pesado. Valeu!


----------



## Cauê

God Bye JABULANI. Hi BRAZUCA 

*BRAZUCA WAS PRESENTED TODAY IN RIO*

http://blogs.diariodepernambuco.com.br/esportes/?p=68117​


----------



## PHReb10

I predict jokes with "brazuca" and "bazooka"... :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

PHReb10 said:


> I predict jokes with "brazuca" and "bazooka"... :lol:


to me its quite clear the word brazuca is related to bazuca (portuguese for bazooka)


----------



## Bezzi

The ball is being tested in Adidas lab










Link in portuguese:
http://globoesporte.globo.com/nome-...-bola-da-copa-mas-mantem-sigilo-absoluto.html


----------



## MS20

There is no way to compliment the way the ball looks without sounding camp. But it does look great


----------



## ruifo

Cauê said:


> God Bye JABULANI. Hi BRAZUCA
> 
> *BRAZUCA WAS PRESENTED TODAY IN RIO*
> 
> http://blogs.diariodepernambuco.com.br/esportes/?p=68117​


Beautiful!


----------



## AcesHigh

its the same ball??


----------



## ruifo

http://blogs.diariodepernambuco.com.br/esportes/?p=68117

All recent official balls for the FIFA World Cup:













ruifo said:


> Desta mesma fonte:
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/nome-...-bola-da-copa-mas-mantem-sigilo-absoluto.html











http://blogs.diariodepernambuco.com.br/esportes/?p=68117


----------



## AcesHigh

to me, the best balls were the hexagons and pentagons balls from 1970 to 2002... basically the same ball with different pain schemes.


----------



## malegi

The best ball was fevernova (2002), the best to play.

The jabulani was the worst, I hope Brazuca won´t be that bad.


----------



## AcesHigh

malegi said:


> The best ball was fevernova (2002), the best to play.
> 
> The jabulani was the worst, I hope Brazuca won´t be that bad.


considered its also shaped like a plastic ball, with all those weird nonsensic stuff, just like Teamgeist and Jabulani, I bet it will.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
Innauguration of the Football/Soccer Museum and Cultural Centre inside the Castelão Stadium (03/Sep/2012)





ruifo said:


> Imagens da inauguração do Museu do Futebol e Espaço Cultural do Castelão (03/Set/2012)
> 
> Fonte:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162298467162353.35375.150897651635768&type=3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASTELÃO - A partir desta segunda-feira (03), cearenses e turistas que visitarem o Estado terão a oportunidade de reviver a história do futebol cearense com a inauguração do Espaço Cultural Arena Castelão. Às 09h30min o Governador Cid Gomes, acompanhado do secretário Especial da Copa, Ferruccio Feitosa, inaugura o Espaço Cultural, que fica instalado no Edifício Central da Arena e mostrará as histórias dos grandes clássicos e de seus protagonistas em uma área total de 1.800m². No local, os visitantes terão a oportunidade de preservar a memória do futebol cearense, ao mesmo tempo em que acompanharão o andamento das obras do palco para a Copa das Confederações 2013 e a Copa do Mundo da FIFA Brasil 2014™. Para além do esporte, o Espaço Cultural Arena Castelão será também palco para diversas manifestações culturais, com uma área especialmente dedicada às artes plásticas. A abertura contará com exposição “Revirando Meus Segredos”, do artista plástico cearense, Mano Alencar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARENA CASTELÃO - Construído em uma área total de 1.800m² do complexo do estádio, o espaço cultural mostrará as histórias dos grandes clássicos e de seus protagonistas. No local, os visitantes terão a oportunidade de preservar a memória do futebol cearense, ao mesmo tempo em que acompanharão o andamento das obras do palco para a Copa das Confederações 2013 e a Copa do Mundo da FIFA Brasil 2014™.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARENA CASTELÃO - Os ambientes internos foram cuidadosamente planejados para possibilitar o resgate da memória do futebol cearense desde 1896. Ao todo, quatro temáticas ganharam destaques: História do Futebol Cearense, com passagem por seus clubes; Grandes Clássicos com a história dos seus astros; Personalidades; e um espaço dedicado à Arena Castelão.













http://www.copatransparente.gov.br/...fotos-e-status-da-obra-castelao-julho-de-2012


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*

More images from Saturday 01/Sep/2012:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94760263#post94760263










































Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.422820434443487.99036.150897651635768&type=3


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

malegi said:


> The best ball was fevernova (2002), the best to play.
> 
> The jabulani was the worst, I hope Brazuca won´t be that bad.


It will. They only make them that way now. Like children's toys. It makes news stories during the tournament for Adidas witch = better marketing impact. The fact that they are negative stories doesn't matter in the minds of most consumers, they forget quickly.


----------



## Laurence2011

why have they unveiled the ball so early? I swear they always wait until a few months before the tournament, they haven't even unveiled the confederations cup ball yet.
that said it does look cool


----------



## ruifo

Laurence2011 said:


> why have they unveiled the ball so early? I swear they always wait until a few months before the tournament, they haven't even unveiled the confederations cup ball yet.
> that said it does look cool


This might not be the final design. They must be just teasing, calling attention...


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

@Laurrie. No it doesn't. Look at it closer (if it's not just a render that is) and the fact that it is perfectly spherical. Bad aerodynamics. It'll move about like a flyaway the children play with.


----------



## Laurence2011

I'd be suprised if it is the final design, it looks a bit too simple, still nice though


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

The graphics we can pretty much guarantee will change, but the design in engineering terms is the statement they are making here by publishing this imo. Perfectly spherical = same old shit as last time. Fucking hate Adidas (and the rest), major sports manufacturers have to be the most vile corporations on earth.


----------



## ruifo

*Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro, RJ* (03/Sep/2012)




Willconha said:


> * Vista aérea do Estádio do Maracanã 03/09/12 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fonte:O Globo*


----------



## Schreiber242




----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## LeonardoR

The progress of Maracanã refurbishment from 10/11 until 08/12:










In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/09/antes-e-depois-imagens-aereas-mostram-evolucao-do-maracana.html


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

^^ Wow. If they've gutted that much of the stadium, then why not gut all of it and build a tighter bowl :dunno:

It would've been like the old Maracana but tighter, essentially everything that was cool and unique about the original seats but better for football and very distinctly South American. All this while of course preserving the historic exterior with the usual facelifts you were gonna give it anyway.


----------



## Bezzi

AcesHigh said:


> its the same ball??





Laurence2011 said:


> why have they unveiled the ball so early? I swear they always wait until a few months before the tournament, they haven't even unveiled the confederations cup ball yet.
> that said it does look cool


This is *NOT* the final design. Adidas will unveil the design at a later event.


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*
































































Fotos: Edson Rodrigues/Secopa-MT


----------



## A & M

Projeção novo mineirao


----------



## A & M

Cadeiras já instaladas :












Fonte: Facebook da Estudante de Eng. Civil da UFMG Patrícia Souza


----------



## ruifo

^^
Beautiful. Mineirão, Castelão and Nacional are the most beautiful projects (imo) for 2013 and 2014.





*******

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
_Update on the renders_

*******









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214094588686723.46367.214073238688858&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.227753670654148.49246.214073238688858&type=3


----------



## andretanure

*Check out the list of the locations where the 12 World Cup fan fests will be held
*
Belo Horizonte – Praça da Estação








Brasília – Esplanada dos Ministérios








Cuiabá – Parque de Exposições Acrimat TO BE REFURBISHED








Curitiba – Parque Barigui








Fortaleza – Praia de Iracema (Aterrão)








Manaus – Memorial Encontro das Águas TO BE CONSTRUCTED








the tourists will have the view of the meeting of the rivers Rio Negro and Rio Solimões








Natal – Praia do Forte








Porto Alegre – Largo Glênio Peres








Recife – Marco Zero








Rio de Janeiro – Praia de Copacabana








Salvador – Jardim de Alah








São Paulo – Vale do Anhangabaú


----------



## andretanure

AcesHigh said:


> from the TV angle nobody will notice that. Seating at them I dont think there will be such difference either.
> 
> what I think is that maybe Gremio Arena chairs will be more resilient to damage. Unlike "common sense", which tells us that a chair with metal bars should be more resistant, these all plastic chairs (with modern plastic materials) are actually, incredibly, more resistant!!
> 
> as seen in this video starting at 1:10


I'm saying about the design haha not the resistance...Mineirão chairs: don't know if cheap or retro :lol:


----------



## Matheus Assis

I took some photos at the Brasília Nacional Stadium yesterday. Check them out!

This hydraulic jack got here today. They will go to the roof. It's weight is more than 2 tons!









Detail of the last part of the compression ring under contruction.









Detail of the stadium.









Entrance of the stadium.









Interior of the stadium.









View of the stadium. Have a better ideia of the stadium's size looking the photo below this one.









Check the size of this machine! And look at the tiny guy beside it!









Entrance leads here.









Bleachers are almost done in (they will probably finish it next week or even this week). I had better photos, but I don't wanna ruin your mood with peoples poses.









Another part of the stadium.









So... this is it! I had lot of other photos, but I don't wanna crowd the forum (maybe I already did it).
Obs: some people were asking why the soil is so red (don't remember if it was in this forum or the Nacional Stadium forum). Basically (very basically) it is because the soil is rich in iron. On the other hand, soil rich in aluminum have a yellow look. Here will call this type of soil of "latossolo" (i don't wanna translate it, just google it). Cya! :wave:


----------



## fabri421

Can't see photos, I'll help you 


Matheus Assis said:


> I took some photos at the Brasília Nacional Stadium yesterday. Check them out!
> 
> This hydraulic jack got here today. They will go to the roof. It's weight is more than 2 tons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the last part of the compression ring under contruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance of the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior of the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the stadium. Have a better ideia of the stadium's size looking the photo below this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the size of this machine! And look at the tiny guy beside it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance leads here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleachers are almost done in (they will probably finish it next week or even this week). I had better photos, but I don't wanna ruin your mood with peoples poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another part of the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... this is it! I had lot of other photos, but I don't wanna crowd the forum (maybe I already did it).
> Obs: some people were asking why the soil is so red (don't remember if it was in this forum or the Nacional Stadium forum). Basically (very basically) it is because the soil is rich in iron. On the other hand, soil rich in aluminum have a yellow look. Here will call this type of soil of "latossolo" (i don't wanna translate it, just google it). Cya!


Like this stadium


----------



## Matheus Assis

^^
haha Thank you, I really was trying to find a way to make the photos appear. :bash:
If you are in good mood, tell me what I did wrong (this is my first post).
Photo's link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.441294022576595.94695.100000880025812&type=3


----------



## Laurence2011

that stadium is a beast! gonna be a classic world cup venue!


----------



## AcesHigh

this internal area, with this huge abyss between the pillars ring and the internal stands ring, looks AWESOME. It gives that impression of hugeness you see on stuff like cathedrals for example.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE
16/Ago/2012*

Mais/Más/More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94944908#post94944908

















http://arenacastelao.com/site/midia/fotos/category/12-imagens-aereas-16-08-2012


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG *
pics taken by LBraga



LBraga said:


>


----------



## rodrigorc

Everytime i look to gremio arena pictures i think it's the Castelão stadium.. 

I was like: "Really? Castelão is also putting blue chairs?" :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

rodrigorc said:


> Everytime i look to gremio arena pictures i think it's the Castelão stadium..
> 
> I was like: "Really? Castelão is also putting blue chairs?" :lol:


haha, funny. I mean, its so different from the inside and outside! It has 4 rings, unlike Castelão. From the inside, it would be easier to mistake it with Brasilia, Arena Pernambuco and... hmm, dont remember which one, but I think there is one more stadium with the same internal set of rings (one big ring, 1 vip ring, 1 vip boxes ring, a 2nd big ring)


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




ruifo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79431859.76305.100001687498485&type=3&theater
> 
> Por Wagner Pesinato
> 11/Set/2012
> 
> As bandeiras de escanteio ja estão colocadas. Faltam agora as traves para o jogo começar !!! — at Castelão.





davidg9 said:


> Terraplanagem e início da drenagem do campo de jogo do Castelão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/ferrucciopetri


----------



## AcesHigh

its simple: if you dont like the blue color, stay away from Grêmio Arena


----------



## Wey

The official mascot :cheers: (it's an armadillo known as "ball-armadillo")


----------



## emanuel87bm

AcesHigh said:


> its simple: if you dont like the blue color, stay away from Grêmio Arena


Beautiful stadium, ugly colors. I think it could be better if there was clearer colors.


----------



## AcesHigh

emanuel87bm said:


> Beautiful stadium, ugly colors. I think it could be better if there was clearer colors.


those are the cheaper areas of the stadium. VIP and VIP Boxes rings will have different, clearer colors.

but for a Grêmio fan, there is never enough blue


----------



## AcesHigh

(edit: I noticed I may have used the wrong terms below, but I dont know the correct ones in english. With first and second hand, I meant when you paint something a first time than reinforce the paint with a second layer)










second hand of the rubbery blue material


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




CearáVozão said:


> Acho que essa ainda nao foi postada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Notícias Castelão: Os serviços de terraplenagem e drenagem do campo de futebol avançam com boas técnicas e ritmo forte"
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AncoFranco





acarleial said:


> *Visão da rampa de acesso pra o estádio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uma parte do campo de jogo sendo feita a terraplanagem.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E do outro lado sendo executado a drenagem.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: https://www.facebook.com/ferrucciofeitosa


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




ruifo said:


> http://www.andrademendonca.com/acompanhe-sua-obra/10/consorcio-castelao


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM [RIO DE JANEIRO] - NEW IMAGE*


http://www.fernandes.arq.br/blog/wp...to_Arquitetura_Neorama_aerea_001-683x1024.jpg​


----------



## Chimbanha

The shade in AcesHigh's last post :lol:

There have been rumours that Internacional has already written off the possibility of building the roof.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ wtf?! Ive always supported the idea of beira-rio being the official venue since they signed a contarct 4 years ago and the city's plan was developed based on tht stadium an blablbla.. But thats enough.. No roof?! Thats ridiculous.. Specially when u see these great pics of gremio arena..


----------



## Laurence2011

The idea of having an oval-shaped uncovered stadium for a Brazillian world cup does sound cool.. would be a fairly "old school" venue... but to actually do it.. in this day and age... when the gremio arena is right there, fully covered and with stands right by the pitch is just a bit ridiculous, FIFA should change the venue if they can't at least put a roof over Beira-Rio.


----------



## ruifo

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ wtf?! Ive always supported the idea of beira-rio being the official venue since they signed a contarct 4 years ago and the city's plan was developed based on tht stadium an blablbla.. But thats enough.. No roof?! Thats ridiculous.. Specially when u see these great pics of gremio arena..





Laurence2011 said:


> The idea of having an oval-shaped uncovered stadium for a Brazillian world cup does sound cool.. would be a fairly "old school" venue... but to actually do it.. in this day and age... when the gremio arena is right there, fully covered and with stands right by the pitch is just a bit ridiculous, FIFA should change the venue if they can't at least put a roof over Beira-Rio.


In case this problem with the roof come to be real, I agree with the change too.


----------



## AcesHigh

seriously, I NEVER heard about this no roof rumour AFTER Inter signed with Andrade Gutierrez construction company. As far as I know, this rumour was from BEFORE the signing, when Inter was trying (without success) reform the stadium from its own pocket.


----------



## Carrara

Just an ordinary opinion: Beira Rio is the ugliest stadium and one of the most delayed construction so far. The project is not that bad, but Gremio Arena is so much better than it!
Everyone I know, even some colorados, would prefer Gremio Arena instead of Beira Rio for the WC!


----------



## SVB28

The stadium is going to turn out great I think, but I have a question... why do you guys care if there is a roof or not? Is Beira Rio a rainy place? If not, I don't really care if there is a roof or not... some of the Brazilian stadiums don't have a roof, why does it matter?


----------



## Laurence2011

SVB28 said:


> The stadium is going to turn out great I think, but I have a question... why do you guys care if there is a roof or not? Is Beira Rio a rainy place? If not, I don't really care if there is a roof or not... some of the Brazilian stadiums don't have a roof, why does it matter?


That's not really why people are concerned/annoyed, it's more to do with the fact that the Gremio arena which is missing out on hosting matches, is in the same city and is far more advanced, both in the stage of construction it is at and with the facilities it will have. I think if the Gremio arena wasn't being built then it wouldn't be as much of an issue.


----------



## Carrara

The feeling here is that Beira Rio is going to be kind of an improvised venue, a good one, but not THAT GOOD when compared with Gremio Arena, one of the most luxury and modern stadiums I've noticed... 

As I told before, I have Colorado friends that agree with that!
Btw, colorado is the nickname for those who cheers for Internacional Club, which resides at Beira Rio Stadium.


----------



## SWN2011

Laurence2011 said:


> The idea of having an oval-shaped uncovered stadium for a Brazillian world cup does sound cool.. would be a fairly "old school" venue... but to actually do it.. in this day and age... when the gremio arena is right there, fully covered and with stands right by the pitch is just a bit ridiculous, *FIFA should change the venue if they can't at least put a roof over Beira-Rio*.


^^ :applause::applause::applause:100% agreed . Will be ridiculous to keep Beira Rio with no roof when you have in the same city a very good and new stadium as Arena Gremio.


----------



## Sangnaris

I don't understand why you talking about Beira Rio without roof, it will not happens.

At end of construction the stadium will be a "pretty face"...


----------



## emanuel87bm

Internacional is much more richer than Grêmio, and could have been already built it. Gremio deserve to own a oficial 2014 WC stadium because of the progess of its arena.

It has been widely reported by the Brazilian press, about Beira Rio arena, that the main problem was the bureaucracy to obtain loans from a public bank to finance the construction. Unlike Grêmio, which did it with own resources through partnership with commercial enterprises. Brazilian authorities just don't care if it's late, for them only worth building stadiums if they are too expensive. The initial estimates for all arenas would cost almost 100%. After all the constructions will cost probably 200% or 300%. It happened before in the Panamerican Games in Brazil some years ago, and is happening with the WorldCup stadiums.

If all this were taken seriously, Grêmio Arena stadium would already be considered the official arena of Rio Grande do Sul. :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## AcesHigh

SVB28 said:


> The stadium is going to turn out great I think, but I have a question... why do you guys care if there is a roof or not? Is Beira Rio a rainy place? If not, I don't really care if there is a roof or not... some of the Brazilian stadiums don't have a roof, why does it matter?


Beira Rio is in Porto Alegre. And *at June, Porto Alegre is cold and rainy.*

unless you enjoy getting soaked in rain when the temperature is 10º celcius, I guess a roof is a necessity.


----------



## AcesHigh

emanuel87bm said:


> Internacional is much more richer than Grêmi


no, it isnt


----------



## emanuel87bm

AcesHigh said:


> no, it isnt


Yes, it is.

http://www.lancenet.com.br/minuto/Especial-financas-clubes-ricos-risco_0_712728923.html


----------



## slipperydog

*FIFA, Brazil unveil WCup kick-off times*



> ZURICH -- FIFA has selected kick-off times for 2014 World Cup group games, with several matches scheduled in early afternoon in tropical climates.
> 
> FIFA says the northeast coastal cities of Natal, Recife and Salvador each have two of their four group-stage matches starting at 1 p.m. local time. Manaus, in the western Amazon rainforest, hosts two matches at 3 p.m., plus the 9 p.m. match on the opening Saturday, June 14.
> 
> FIFA says it took into account rest periods for players, local temperatures, global broadcast schedules and fans' travel plans.


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...s-2014-world-cup-match-kick-off-times?cc=5901


----------



## ruifo

Kick-off times for the 2014 WC:










Source/PDF for download: http://pt.fifa.com/mm/document/tour...2/99/91/2014fwc_matchschedule_en_27092012.pdf


----------



## emanuel87bm

Matches at 1p.m. in Fortaleza? Are they planning to kill the players?

It's the worst time to play in Castelão... Even at 4p.m. isn't good to play soccer there...


----------



## The Game Is Up

The hours are pretty good for people in North America. I realize, though, that the kick-off times are unusual for a World Cup.


----------



## jecarega

emanuel87bm said:


> Matches at 1p.m. in Fortaleza? Are they planning to kill the players?
> 
> It's the worst time to play in Castelão... Even at 4p.m. isn't good to play soccer there...



That could be considered attempt of murder.

I predict some people will pass out. :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

emanuel87bm said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> http://www.lancenet.com.br/minuto/Especial-financas-clubes-ricos-risco_0_712728923.html


no, it isnt. Grêmio has reached over 70 thousand associates with the Arena, and considering Grêmio´s fees are higher than Inter´s, the two clubs are probably equal now.


----------



## M.Diego

Arena Corinthians


----------



## M.Diego

Bleachers Provisionally


----------



## M.Diego




----------



## M.Diego




----------



## M.Diego




----------



## M.Diego




----------



## M.Diego




----------



## M.Diego




----------



## M.Diego

^^ Arena Corinthians. SP. Opening world cup


----------



## RonyFurtado

Will be the most modern stadium of the World!


----------



## rodrigorc

^^ 

LOL


----------



## TEBC

Thanks M Diego for the updates!


----------



## Marcus Mendell

RonyFurtado said:


> Will be the most modern stadium of the World!


Engraçado, todos, nas doze sedes, dizem a mesma coisa.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE
Aerial Images dated 15/Sep/2012*

https://www.facebook.com/ferrucciofeitosa/photos_stream


----------



## cavalier

*Arena Pernambuco*



ruifo said:


> Com esses pré-moldados, a instalação deverá ser bem rápida.
> 
> *******
> 
> http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/no...ara-sustentacao-cobertura-da-arena-pernambuco
> 
> 28/09/2012 - 16:06
> 
> *MONTADO PRIMEIRO PILAR QUE DARÁ SUSTENTAÇÃO À COBERTURA DA ARENA PERNAMBUCO*
> 
> *Ao todo, serão 68 peças para apoiar o "teto" de 20 mil m² do estádio de Recife para a Copa das Confederações e para a Copa do Mundo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A construtora responsável pelas obras da Arena Pernambuco instalou o primeiro pilar metálico da cobertura do estádio de Recife para a Copa das Confederações e para a Copa do Mundo. A peça foi importada da Espanha e faz parte de um lote de 22 unidades que já está no local.
> 
> Ao todo, serão 68 pilares para apoiar a cobertura que terá 20 mil m². A instalação das peças ficará por conta de um dos superguindastes da Arena, que ergue até 400 toneladas.
> 
> Após a montagem das primeiras unidades, será possível iniciar a instalação da cobertura, que já está pré-montada no solo. Os 10 módulos do "teto" do estádio serão içados e colocados com o auxílio do superguindaste, dando forma à arena, que será 80% coberta.
> 
> As obras haviam alcançado 58% de execução, conforme informações divulgadas na metade de setembro, pela construtora. A meta é que a construção avance 6% por mês, tendo em vista o prazo de conclusão marcado para fevereiro de 2013, essencial para que o estádio receba três partidas da Copa das Confederações. Orçado em R$ 500,2 milhões, sendo R$ 400 milhões de financiamento federal, o local terá capacidade para 46 mil pessoas, com 4.700 vagas de estacionamento.
> 
> _Fonte: Arena Pernambuco_





D.A said:


> http://www.portal2014.org.br/midia/...tado_na_arena_pernambuco_2892012-175445-1.jpg


This week, probably:









Fonte:http://blogs.diariodepernambuco.com.br/esportes/?p=69675


----------



## MoreOrLess

emanuel87bm said:


> Matches at 1p.m. in Fortaleza? Are they planning to kill the players?
> 
> It's the worst time to play in Castelão... Even at 4p.m. isn't good to play soccer there...


To be fair it looks like they've done more to counter this than previous WC's like the USA with Brasila espeically hosting alot of 1pm matches.

For european TV audiences I'd actually say these kickoff times are ideal, there not being pushed back into the middle of the night as in the US but most of them will be after people have finished work and all of them after kids have finished school.


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM - RIO DE JANEIRO*



















*Pictures by* Subsecretaria de Comunicação Social do GERJ.​


----------



## danielbeier

RonyFurtado said:


> Will be the most modern stadium of the World!


:lol::rofl:


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
29/Set/2012




DanielChaves said:


> Como prometido....
> 
> Algumas fotos da visita guiada em 29/09/2012
> 
> A visita constou de um café da manha (até gostoso), uma apresentação feita pelo secretário Ferruccio.. A melhor parte da apresentação foi quando ele estava apresentando a equipe e estava apresentando a prefeita da obra e disse...
> _ "Essa aqui eh a prefeita da obra, muito competente, trabalhadora e tem ajudado muito para que tudo venha funcionando direito na construção"...
> (e soltou)
> " Muito diferente de outras PREFEITAS por aí"
> 
> depois fomos para a visita... seguem as fotos!!!
> 
> 1. Entrada p/ arquibancada superior (onde a maioria de nós irá ficar!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Vista do estádio a partir da arquibancada superior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. A tão solicitada foto das cabines de TV... é aquela estrutura de metal que está sendo montada acima da arquibancada superior, bem próximo ao telhado..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. vista da arquibancada inferior, perto de onde ficarão as lanchonetes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Salão misto, onde os 2 times se preparam para descer a escada e sair para o campo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. A escada que leva do salão misto para o campo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Vista que os jogadores terão ao entrar em campo... já podemos observar a cobertura(telhados) começando a ser montados ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o resto da visita foi para conhecer o museu que já foi demasiadamente apresentado....


----------



## A & M

NOVO MINEIRÃO


----------



## A & M

NOVO MINEIRÃO - MINAS GERAIS


----------



## The Game Is Up

Good updates. I kinda wonder why the SP stadium will be reduced in capacity since the club using it claims to have the 2nd or 1st highest number of fans in the country.


----------



## ruifo

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tadios-da-copa-passam-de-50-de-conclusao.html


*2014 WORLD CUP | STADIUMS X-RAY*



















*Sources:*
01-out-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-nov-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-dez-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-jan-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01-fev-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01-mar-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01-abr-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01-mai-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01-jun-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01-jul-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01-ago-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html
01-set-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...silia-e-avanco-no-maracana-marcam-agosto.html
01-out-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tadios-da-copa-passam-de-50-de-conclusao.html


----------



## TEBC

The Game Is Up said:


> Good updates. I kinda wonder why the SP stadium will be reduced in capacity since the club using it claims to have the 2nd or 1st highest number of fans in the country.


Because even being the team that have the best big attendance of the national chpionship, the rate is around 25k so any team in brazil needs a stadium with more than 40k. Gremio Arena, Maracana and others are bigger because they will be a concert venue also, Areba Corinthians, since the club has a very health profit with only football (a unique situation among brazilians teams) it will be a foitball exclusive stadium.


----------



## AcesHigh

new aerial photos of the two Porto Alegre stadiums

Beira Rio, official World Cup 2014 Stadium, under renovation




























Grêmio Arena, probable training ground for national teams playing in Porto Alegre at WC 2014







































all credits to Mauro Saraiva Jr
https://twitter.com/maurosaraivajr


----------



## M.Diego

Arena Corinthians (SP)


----------



## Liebgott

Is there any possibility of Gremio's Arena being the WC stadium instead of Beira Rio?


----------



## AcesHigh

Liebgott said:


> Is there any possibility of Gremio's Arena being the WC stadium instead of Beira Rio?


probably only if some disaster happens and Beira Rio get excluded by FIFA from the World Cup.


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ Is it me or judging by those pictures has Beira-rio's construction stalled, again? There doesn't seem to have been any noticable progress since the last pictures of it were posted..


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ Is it me or judging by those pictures has Beira-rio's construction stalled, again? There doesn't seem to have been any noticable progress since the last pictures of it were posted..


psst, dont say such a thing, or Internacional fans will say you are BLIND to the HUGE changes happening every minute :lol:


----------



## Sniper

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ Is it me or judging by those pictures has Beira-rio's construction stalled, again? There doesn't seem to have been any noticable progress since the last pictures of it were posted..


Few workers right now, less than 400. This number is expected to grow, but we don't know exactly when.

According to local coverage, foundations of the multi-store parking building are being executed since last month.


----------



## AcesHigh

Sniper said:


> Few workers right now, less than 400. This number is expected to grow, but we don't know exactly when.
> 
> According to local coverage, *foundations of the multi-store parking building are being executed since last month.*


it will take forever with only one pillon driver (or whatever is the correct english name) machine there. (as seen in the photo)


----------



## gbraga

*São Paulo*

Photos taken in September



























Source: http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-corinthians


----------



## Carrara

Liebgott said:


> Is there any possibility of Gremio's Arena being the WC stadium instead of Beira Rio?


This is what the whole world, except Fifa and the government, wants!


----------



## gbraga

*Rio de Janeiro*

Photos taken in september.




























Source: http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/maracana


----------



## Sniper

AcesHigh said:


> it will take forever with only one pillon driver (or whatever is the correct english name) machine there. (as seen in the photo)


Let's wait some days. I doubt they will use just one piling machine.


----------



## gbraga

*Pernambuco*

Photos taken in september






















































Source: http://www.odebrechtnacopa.com.br/estadio/arena-pernambuco


----------



## pgborges

*Corinthians Arena.* (SP)


----------



## AcesHigh

Carrara said:


> This is what the whole world, except Fifa and the government, wants!


not really. Internacional fans want the World Cup in Beira Rio. Plus, at the brazilian forums, there are quite a few people from other states (not Inter fans) who want the Cup in Beira Rio.


----------



## gbraga

*Belo Horizonte*





































Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## gbraga

*Belo Horizonte*




























Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## AcesHigh

I would have prefered if Mineirão chairs mix of colors followed a pattern... starting dark near the pitch and getting mixed with the light chairs as they get higher until at the top they are all light color chairs.


----------



## gbraga

My contribution for the thread. :hi:


I was getting tired of seeing only pictures of the gremio arena, so I decided to do a search and I found some sites that are well updated.


----------



## AcesHigh

gbraga said:


> My contribution for the thread. :hi:
> 
> 
> *I was getting tired of seeing only pictures of the gremio arena,* so I decided to do a search and I found some sites that are well updated.


Oh come on! How unfair!

page 207
#4122 - Castelão
#4123 - Mineirão
#4124 - Mineirão
#4128 - Arena AND *BEIRA RIO*


----------



## M.Diego

*Arena Corinthians (SP)*


----------



## The Game Is Up

TEBC said:


> Because even being the team that have the best big attendance of the national chpionship, the rate is around 25k so any team in brazil needs a stadium with more than 40k. Gremio Arena, Maracana and others are bigger because they will be a concert venue also, Areba Corinthians, since the club has a very health profit with only football (a unique situation among brazilians teams) it will be a foitball exclusive stadium.


So it's more of a case of identifying who would most likely attend through an entire season and then design the stadium based on the optimal number? That would not surprise me. Most modern stadia are designed this way. Economics often win out over spare capacity.

Thanks for the explanation, anyway.


----------



## AcesHigh

two more Gremio Arena photos, by Mauro Saraiva Jr.


----------



## Bezzi

AcesHigh said:


> I would have prefered if Mineirão chairs mix of colors followed a pattern... starting dark near the pitch and getting mixed with the light chairs as they get higher until at the top they are all light color chairs.


That way would be too much Atletico. Don't forget Cruzeiro fans!


----------



## AcesHigh

Bezzi said:


> That way would be too much Atletico. Don't forget Cruzeiro fans!


eh? I am not talking about white and black chairs. I am talking about gray chairs, in colors SIMILAR to the ones ALREADY being used. Maybe 2 or 3 shades more only.


----------



## M.Diego




----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




davidg9 said:


> Saiu novas imagens de setembro das obras em Fortaleza:


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Mineirão*


----------



## AcesHigh

Edgar Vix said:


> *Mineirão*


Arena do Grêmio










the photo is old, but I guess we dont really want to see the stadium right? :lol:


----------



## ruifo

Machism (male chauvinist)...


----------



## M.Diego

The *Discovery Channel* this wanting to make a matter of *Arena Corinthians (SP)*, if it materializes will be easier for people who live outside the country know a little more of this wonderful arena that will be the opening stage of the World Cup 2014 ...


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> Machism (male chauvinist)...


:| :|

like if women didnt like to see handsome men


----------



## Bezzi

AcesHigh said:


> Arena do Grêmio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photo is old, but I guess we dont really want to see the stadium right? :lol:


Stadium? Where? :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

well, its certainly a beautiful stadium. Look at those curves. The back of the stadium is as interesting as the front imho.


----------



## Laurence2011

AcesHigh said:


> well, its certainly a beautiful stadium. Look at those curves. The back of the stadium is as interesting as the front imho.


I'm looking at some curves...... oh and the stadium's good too! :lol:


----------



## ruifo

^^
That's how it is all over the world, where those seats are used (Johannesburgh's Soccer City, Lodon's Olympic Stadium and so on)...
And also in most (if not all) stadiuns for teh 2014 WC, although with differnet seat model, they are all retractable...


----------



## jecarega

ruifo said:


> ^^
> That's how it is all over the world, where those seats are used (Johannesburgh's Soccer City, Lodon's Olympic Stadium and so on)...
> And also in most (if not all) stadiuns for teh 2014 WC, although with differnet seat model, they are all retractable...



I don't think it's a good idea, considering the peculiarities of Brazilian fans, like the fact that Brazilian fans stand up from the seat 50 times per match, on average...


----------



## malegi

Brazilians are being europeanized.

They are killing our way to celebrate, to support our teams.

We are copying them, not developing and protecting our own way (culture, etc).


----------



## M.Diego

Arena Corinthians (SP)


----------



## M.Diego




----------



## AcesHigh

malegi said:


> Brazilians are being europeanized.


that started in 1500, when Portugal discovered the land and created Brazil. It continued until the start of the 19th century and the europeanization of Brazil got stronger, due to the Imperial Court of Portugal coming to Brazil and then the strong european immigration from the 1820s to the 1940s (from Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal, etc)

In fact, football itself is an european sport.

in other words, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Peter Tosh

AcesHigh said:


> that started in 1500, when Portugal discovered the land and created Brazil. It continued until the start of the 19th century and the europeanization of Brazil got stronger, due to the Imperial Court of Portugal coming to Brazil and then the strong european immigration from the 1820s to the 1940s (from Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal, etc)
> 
> In fact, football itself is an european sport.
> 
> in other words, what the hell are you talking about?


He speaks in the form of Brazilian fans watching the match, I personally think the retractable chairs are best for those who watch the game on foot, for the sake of more space left over!


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/8067573546/#photo_8067573546


----------



## ruifo

^^
Very very nice!


----------



## Thonson

The bank of reservations Mineirao is not at ground level, right?


----------



## malegi

AcesHigh said:


> that started in 1500, when Portugal discovered the land and created Brazil. It continued until the start of the 19th century and the europeanization of Brazil got stronger, due to the Imperial Court of Portugal coming to Brazil and then the strong european immigration from the 1820s to the 1940s (from Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal, etc)
> 
> In fact, football itself is an european sport.
> 
> in other words, what the hell are you talking about?


:nuts:


----------



## malegi

Peter Tosh said:


> He speaks in the form of Brazilian fans watching the match, I personally think the retractable chairs are best for those who watch the game on foot, for the sake of more space left over!


Thanks.

That's true about the chairs.


----------



## AcesHigh

Peter Tosh said:


> He speaks in the form of Brazilian fans watching the match, I personally think the retractable chairs are best for those who watch the game on foot, for the sake of more space left over!


----------



## emanuel87bm

http://www.businessinsider.com/most...he-world-2012-10#1-san-pedro-sula-honduras-50


----------



## emanuel87bm

Off-topic:


7 stadiums of the World Cup located in cities that are considerated between the 50th most dangerous places to live in the world... Too much for the stadiums and nothing for the security:

45º Belo Horizonte (Mineirão);
39º Curitiba (Arena da Baixada);
37º Fortaleza (Castelão);
32º Recife (Arena Pernambuco);
31º Cuiabá (Arena Pantanal);
26º Manaus (Arena Amazonia);
22º Salvador (Fonte Nova Arena).


----------



## jecarega

emanuel87bm said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> 
> 7 stadiums of the World Cup located in cities that are considerated between the 50th most dangerous places to live in the world... Too much for the stadiums and nothing for the security:
> 
> 45º Belo Horizonte (Mineirão);
> 39º Curitiba (Arena da Baixada);
> 37º Fortaleza (Castelão);
> 32º Recife (Arena Pernambuco);
> 31º Cuiabá (Arena Pantanal);
> 26º Manaus (Arena Amazonia);
> 22º Salvador (Fonte Nova Arena).



Those are NOT the "50th most dangerous places to live" in the world.

Those are the 50th cities with *highest murder rate* in the world.

Taking in account that *90% of all murders that happens in those cities* are cases of young members of drug dealers gangs killing another young member of drug dealers gang, in some dark alley, at late hours of the night, very far away from the places where the World Cup will take place, then it's really a NON ISSUE regarding the Cup.

The REAL "most dangerous places to live" in the world are probably in Iraq, Syria, and other places where civilians are being killed every day in wars and terrorist attacks. And you never see those REALLY dangerous places in those "lists". This fact shows how worthless those lists are.

All visitors to Brazil during the World Cup can be sure that they will be safe and fine.


----------



## TEBC

jecarega said:


> Those are NOT the "50th most dangerous places to live" in the world.
> 
> Those are the 50th cities with highest murder rate in the world.
> 
> Taking in account that 90% of all murders that happens in those cities are cases of young members of drug dealers gangs killing another young member of drug dealers gang, in some dark alley, at late hours of the night, very far away from the places where the World Cup will take place, then it's really a NON ISSUE regarding the Cup.
> 
> The REAL "most dangerous places to live" in the world are probably in Iraq, Syria, and other places where civilians are being killed every day in wars and terrorist attacks. And you never see those REALLY dangerous places in those "lists". This fact shows how worthless those lists are.
> 
> All visitors to Brazil during the World Cup can be sure that they will be safe and fine.


Like in SA ehich had a higher murder rate than Brazil and hosted an amazing WC with few security prolems


----------



## wardog_7kdt

emanuel87bm said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> 
> 7 stadiums of the World Cup located in cities that are considerated between the 50th most dangerous places to live in the world... Too much for the stadiums and nothing for the security:
> 
> 45º Belo Horizonte (Mineirão);
> 39º Curitiba (Arena da Baixada);
> 37º Fortaleza (Castelão);
> 32º Recife (Arena Pernambuco);
> 31º Cuiabá (Arena Pantanal);
> 26º Manaus (Arena Amazonia);
> 22º Salvador (Fonte Nova Arena).



I dont see a point to bring this up, those cities always had and will have high rates of foreign tourist coming and going. And to be frank, I dont see Brazilians cities much different from any other big cities in the world. Its all depends where you are and what you doing.


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

Thonson said:


> The bank of reservations Mineirao is not at ground level, right?


Sim, você está certo, o banco de reservas está abaixo do nível do campo. 
Uma imagem mais de perto para você ver:










E deve ser assim que irá ficar:









^^^
Esta é a Arena Independência que também fica em Belo Horizonte, e onde algumas seleções devem fazer treinos.


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

emanuel87bm said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> 
> 7 stadiums of the World Cup located in cities that are considerated between the 50th most dangerous places to live in the world... Too much for the stadiums and nothing for the security:
> 
> 45º Belo Horizonte (Mineirão);
> 39º Curitiba (Arena da Baixada);
> 37º Fortaleza (Castelão);
> 32º Recife (Arena Pernambuco);
> 31º Cuiabá (Arena Pantanal);
> 26º Manaus (Arena Amazonia);
> 22º Salvador (Fonte Nova Arena).


A cara, pelo amor de Deus, ninguém vai te matar aqui não! Tenho 16 anos, todos os dias saio pra estudar e fazer curso e nunca vi um crime aqui em BH!
Todo lugar no mundo tem crime, se você não quer ver isso vá para uma cidade com 5 habitantes. 
O Brasil é um país que cada dia se torna mais seguro. Tá mais fácil você morrer indo para os Estados Unidos assistir um filme e entrar um maniaco matando todo mundo do que aqui.


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

jecarega said:


> Those are NOT the "50th most dangerous places to live" in the world.
> 
> Those are the 50th cities with *highest murder rate* in the world.
> 
> Taking in account that *90% of all murders that happens in those cities* are cases of young members of drug dealers gangs killing another young member of drug dealers gang, in some dark alley, at late hours of the night, very far away from the places where the World Cup will take place, then it's really a NON ISSUE regarding the Cup.
> 
> The REAL "most dangerous places to live" in the world are probably in Iraq, Syria, and other places where civilians are being killed every day in wars and terrorist attacks. And you never see those REALLY dangerous places in those "lists". This fact shows how worthless those lists are.
> 
> All visitors to Brazil during the World Cup can be sure that they will be safe and fine.


Concordo, 
os turistas que estarão na copa de 2014 só vão sofrer com assalto, assassinato e outros problemas, se forem atrás destes problemas, como, frequentar favelas na época, procurar por drogas, dar bobeira com celular, carteira e outros objetos, dirigir à noite (por volta das 21 horas) com vidro de carro aberto em lugar perigoso, procurar por prostitutas e por aí vai. 
Do mais tenho certeza absoluta de que nosso país estará seguro para a copa.


----------



## emanuel87bm

emanuel87bm said:


> *Too much for the stadiums and nothing for the security.*


I just put it here because of the mention of *7 host cities between the 50.*

I didn't say tourists will be murdered in Brazil or something like this. The problem is not the tourists but the less atention to the security.

Just said that there isn't any investiment in the security for the people of these host cities. WCup will last just one month and "deserve" proportionaly more atention ($$$) than anything. I live in Fortaleza and I don't walk around safely after midnight.

I wrote "off-topic". Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## TEBC

emanuel87bm said:


> I just put it here because of the mention of 7 host cities between the 50.
> 
> I didn't say tourists will be murdered in Brazil or something like this. The problem is not the tourists but the less atention to the security.
> 
> Just said that there isn't any investiment in the security for the people of these host cities. WCup will last just one month and "deserve" proportionaly more atention ($$$) than anything. I live in Fortaleza and I don't walk around safely after midnight.
> 
> I wrote "off-topic". Sorry for the inconvenience.


Just like you said, this is off topic and not the properly place to discuss it. It has nothing to do with the WC, and special security mesure are being held by the governament for the event


----------



## Schorschico

PedroCarvalho13 said:


> Tá mais fácil você morrer indo para os Estados Unidos assistir um filme e entrar um maniaco matando todo mundo do que aqui.


Yeeeeeesssss! Lets fight inaccurate broad generalizations about a country with an even less accurate generalization about another! And if it can be done in a language that it's not common to everybody in these forums even better!

:bash:


----------



## andretanure

haha I have never been robbed in Belo Horizonte. Of course the tourists won't go to favelas or show their phones for everybody see....the media is exaggerating too much


----------



## MalaMan

emanuel87bm said:


> I just put it here because of the mention of *7 host cities between the 50.*
> 
> I didn't say tourists will be murdered in Brazil or something like this. The problem is not the tourists but the less atention to the security.
> 
> Just said that there isn't any investiment in the security for the people of these host cities. WCup will last just one month and "deserve" proportionaly more atention ($$$) than anything. I live in Fortaleza and I don't walk around safely after midnight.
> 
> I wrote "off-topic". Sorry for the inconvenience.



Funny, because I live in Fortaleza too, and I feel very safe, and I wasn't robbed a single time in the past 11 years.

I feel very safe with the modern patrol cars of "Ronda" circulating all around the city, and preventing crime.


----------



## wardog_7kdt

emanuel87bm said:


> I just put it here because of the mention of *7 host cities between the 50.*
> 
> I didn't say tourists will be murdered in Brazil or something like this. The problem is not the tourists but the less atention to the security.
> 
> Just said that there isn't any investiment in the security for the people of these host cities. WCup will last just one month and "deserve" proportionaly more atention ($$$) than anything. I live in Fortaleza and I don't walk around safely after midnight.
> 
> I wrote "off-topic". Sorry for the inconvenience.



Geez... That was a damn idiotic subject, specially coming off from a Brazilian, lesson learned, now lets move on from this...


----------



## wardog_7kdt

Btw I always had a question to ask the folks here... actually two...
First, does anyone have the new render from Atletico Stadium with the roof update? and the other question is.. why we never see any updates from manaus? are the jobs there on hold?


----------



## AcesHigh

I visited Grêmio Arena this afternoon and made the following video

It can be seen in HD 720p at youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-mZiRAdAA


----------



## emanuel87bm

MalaMan said:


> Funny, because I live in Fortaleza too, and I feel very safe, and I wasn't robbed a single time in the past 11 years.
> 
> I feel very safe with the modern patrol cars of "Ronda" circulating all around the city, and preventing crime.


I disagree, it depends where you live in Fortaleza. But nevermind... I apologize for taking up this subject. 

Already apologized before for the matter outside the standard of this topic. Please, let's stop here. It was mindless my attitude. :nuts:


----------



## emanuel87bm

AcesHigh said:


> I visited Grêmio Arena this afternoon and made the following video
> 
> It can be seen in HD 720p at youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-mZiRAdAA


Grêmio Arena deserves to become an oficial World Cup Stadium.


----------



## Suburbanist

I never met, alive, a victim of murder (after the crime). It is moot to argue "I've never been victim of violence in xxxx" whilst contending the assertions of capital crimes. Had you been such a victim, barring supernatural events or ghost appearances you would have been unable to post :crazy2:


----------



## Suburbanist

emanuel87bm said:


> Grêmio Arena deserves to become an oficial World Cup Stadium.


Let's repeat it:

- World Cup is not a reward for any country hosting it (it is actually a hefty prestige program in all but a few instances)

- Stadia were not selected by the LOC/FIFA on basis of how much they "deserved" to be selected.

-BUSINESS considerations and political quagmires influenced those decision for host cities, venues, schedules.


----------



## AcesHigh

Suburbanist said:


> Let's repeat it:
> 
> - World Cup is not a reward for any country hosting it (it is actually a hefty prestige program in all but a few instances)
> 
> - Stadia were not selected by the LOC/FIFA on basis of how much they "deserved" to be selected.
> 
> -BUSINESS considerations and political quagmires influenced those decision for host cities, venues, schedules.


thats why Grêmio Arena deserves but wont be an Official World Cup stadium.


----------



## Suburbanist

AcesHigh said:


> thats why Grêmio Arena deserves but wont be an Official World Cup stadium.


There is no such thing as an stadium "deserving" to be part of the World Cup, as there is no such thing as a city "deserving" to host Olympic, or an airport "deserving" to receive flights from a given airline/origin city, or a city "deseving" a new chain store.

World sports events are not accolades given to cities, countries and/or venues to "reward" anything. They are not a celebration of the best venues/places/cities/countries. They are not in-situ awards.


----------



## AcesHigh

Suburbanist said:


> There is no such thing as an stadium "deserving" to be part of the World Cup, as there is no such thing as a city "deserving" to host Olympic, or an airport "deserving" to receive flights from a given airline/origin city, or a city "deseving" a new chain store.
> 
> World sports events are not accolades given to cities, countries and/or venues to "reward" anything. They are not a celebration of the best venues/places/cities/countries. They are not in-situ awards.


dont say nonsense. Of course there is DESERVING. But deserving is not the same thing as getting, because of your second paragraph.

yes, a stadium may DESERVE to host a World Cup, but not host it because as you said, a World Cup is not hosted on stadiums that "deserve" to host it.

*BUT THAT DOESNT MEAN THE STADIUM DOES NOT DESERVES IT.*


----------



## ruifo

http://zaroio.net/i/o/200708160411104.jpg


----------



## AcesHigh

ruifo said:


> http://zaroio.net/i/o/200708160411104.jpg



you are posting a picture of yourself, regarding your childish attitude and your envy of the Arena, uh? :lol::lol:


----------



## ruifo

AcesHigh said:


> you are posting a picture of yourself, regarding your childish attitude and your envy of the Arena, uh? :lol::lol:


No


----------



## PedroCarvalho13

AcesHigh said:


> I visited Grêmio Arena this afternoon and made the following video
> 
> It can be seen in HD 720p at youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-mZiRAdAA


A Grêmio Arena está ficando linda!! Pena que não vai ser um dos estádios da copa. E ao contrário do estádio do Inter que estará na copa (Beira Rio) já está com as obras super adiantadas.


----------



## Thonson

Arena do gremio

http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/wianeycarlet/files/2012/10/arenajefferson.jpg


----------



## AcesHigh

ENGLISH ONLY in this thread!


----------



## danielbeier

Cauê said:


> Galera, as páginas desse thread continuam ficando extremamente pesadas. Eu sei da empolgação em postar fotos, mas talvez a gente possa selecionar as 3 ou 4 melhores de cada obra para postar. Acredito que tem forista que até desiste de ver o thread quando o mesmo está muito pesado.
> 
> Contudo, as fotos estão bonitas.
> 
> Beautiful images! Loved Gremio Arena, Mineirão Arena and the bathroom of the Corinthians Arena.
> The most beautiful bathroom for me


Mineirão is not an arena.


----------



## TEBC

Why bring this stupid discussion from the brazilian forum to here? This has nothing to do with the WC, Gremio Arena is not even a WC stadium so this question about bathroom is totally off topic


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> Corinthians fans like to throw around that they have the best stadium because of their toilets... :|


Not just because of that bu also because of the quality of the stadium itself, the giant led screen an the best ilumination.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Why bring this stupid discussion from the brazilian forum to here? This has nothing to do with the WC, Gremio Arena is not even a WC stadium so this question about bathroom is totally off topic


actually the discussion started HERE, and was brought to the Corinthians Arena thread EXACTLY to take the discussion out of this thread. Which had been accomplished already, until you talked about it again.

besides, the discussion involves Corinthians Arena, so its not off-topic. We could as well compare it to Wembley or to Red Bull Stadium. Now, please, stop being a crybaby. The topic is not about official World Cup stadiums in Brazil. Its about stadiums AND is about the World Cup in Brazil, therefore, Grêmio Arena, as a training facility for the World Cup, is ON-TOPIC.


----------



## AcesHigh

photos by Mauro Saraiva Jr


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

I feel ashamed for having this stadium in the world cup. OMG.


----------



## AcesHigh

the same Mauro Saraiva Jr also posted these photos of Grêmio Arena today



















and the chairs made the southwest curve, and are already being placed on the west sector of the 4th ring


----------



## AcesHigh

photos by Tales Fitchner


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> actually the discussion started HERE, and was brought to the Corinthians Arena thread EXACTLY to take the discussion out of this thread. Which had been accomplished already, until you talked about it again.
> 
> besides, the discussion involves Corinthians Arena, so its not off-topic. We could as well compare it to Wembley or to Red Bull Stadium. Now, please, stop being a crybaby. The topic is not about official World Cup stadiums in Brazil. Its about stadiums AND is about the World Cup in Brazil, therefore, Grêmio Arena, as a training facility for the World Cup, is ON-TOPIC.


Am I really the crying baby? You realised that Corithians Stadium has the best bathroom among the stadiums and tryed to prove that Gremio Arena is better just because it has more bathroom than any other. That is just BS, Corinthians stadiums has more than enough and will not have any problems with huge lines as you say.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Am I really the crying baby? You realised that Corithians Stadium has the best bathroom among the stadiums and tryed to prove that Gremio Arena is better just because it has more bathroom than any other. That is just BS, Corinthians stadiums has more than enough and will not have any problems with huge lines as you say.


blah blah blah.

of course I realize that Corinthians Arena has the best bathrooms. And?

I never tried to prove Gremio Arena was better because it had more bathrooms hno:. This interpretation came from your insecure mind. I just meant Grêmio Arena is NOT inferior because of that.

Corinthians Arena has more than enough? Yeah, and Grêmio Arena bathrooms quality are more than enough. Deal with it.

If you can say Corinthians Arena has "more than enough" bathrooms, despite the much smaller number compared to Grêmio Arena, I can say Grêmio Arena bathrooms quality is more than enough, despite being definitly inferior quality to the marble bathrooms of Corinthians Arena.


I already explained that, too bad you cant seem to grasp the concept, because you are desperate to consider Corinthians Arena the best thing in the whole world.


----------



## pgborges

I don't think that the number of bathrooms on Gremio Arena is too higher than Corinthians Arena.

Is 48 bathrooms without counting the VIP boxes who will have their own bathroom. And looking the Gremio Arena, isn't the same. The huge number of bathrooms considering that the VIP boxes isn't have their own bathroom. 

So stop of saying that the Corinthians Arenas is choosing for have better quality than efficiency.


----------



## AcesHigh

pgborges said:


> I don't think that the number of bathrooms on Gremio Arena is too higher than Corinthians Arena.
> 
> Is 48 bathrooms without counting the VIP boxes who will have their own bathroom. And looking the Gremio Arena, isn't the same. The huge number of bathrooms considering that the VIP boxes isn't have their own bathroom.
> 
> So stop of saying that the Corinthians Arenas is choosing for have better quality than efficiency.


the VIP boxes will attend to a very small number of people. :|

95% of the stadium capacity will have to use those 48 bathrooms.

so please stop jacking off to the marble in Corinthians Arena´s bathrooms... hno:

it will be an excellent stadium, but you have absolutely no logical reason or data to show it will be better than Grêmio Arena. Nor can I prove Grêmio Arena is better than Corinthians Arena, nor am I trying to do it. However, I see you Corinthians fans trying at all possible manners to say Corinthians Arena is better.


----------



## M.Diego

*Arena Corinthians - 24/10/2012*


----------



## AcesHigh

will these parts in the corner have glasses, so there can be restaurants there with the customers watching a game?


----------



## AcesHigh

this will be beautiful, and its quite ironic that the LAST stadium to start building is in more advanced stage of construction than SEVERAL OTHER STADIUMS. In fact, I wouldnt be surprised if its more advanced than Arena Recife, which in theory should be ready for the Confederations Cup!!!!


----------



## AcesHigh

will these parts in the corner have glasses, so there can be restaurants there with the customers watching a game?


----------



## pgborges

Edit.

I'm done with this discussion of bathrooms. This thread doesn't need of this pollution.


----------



## pgborges

AcesHigh said:


> will these parts in the corner have glasses, so there can be restaurants there with the customers watching a game?


Yes, and there will be too a huge VIP box, probably for events.


----------



## AcesHigh

pgborges said:


> Yes, and there will be too a huge VIP box, probably for events.


awesome. Is there any info about what restaurants will be there? Any contract already signed in respect to that?


----------



## M.Diego

*Arena Corinthians *



















- There will be four special cabins, with spacious terrace party with capacity for 500 people each.


----------



## M.Diego

AcesHigh said:


> awesome. Is there any info about what restaurants will be there? Any contract already signed in respect to that?


I think not yet.


----------



## Peter Tosh

Installed the first module of the coverage of Pernambuco Arena.
Stadium reaches the second stage of assembly covered with promise of reaching 70.5% at the end of the month.


----------



## Peter Tosh

Images arenas that do not appear here so often

Arena da Baixada oct/2012


















Arena Pernambuco oct/2012


















Maracanã Stadium oct/2012


----------



## danielbeier

TEBC said:


> Why bring this stupid discussion from the brazilian forum to here? This has nothing to do with the WC, Gremio Arena is not even a WC stadium so this question about bathroom is totally off topic


http://g1.globo.com/rs/rio-grande-d...a-sete-centros-de-treino-para-copa-no-rs.html

"No mínimo vamos receber nove seleções aqui no estado, temos quatro jogos da fase classificatória e mais um das oitavas. Cada cidade sede tem que ter campos de treinamentos para as seleções que ali irão jogar, e a Arena do Grêmio é o campo oficial em Porto Alegre, com o Sesc de reserva"

"At least we'll get nine selections here in the state, we have four games in the qualifying round and one of octaves. Each host city has to have training camps for teams that will play there, and the Grêmio Arena is the official training venue in Porto Alegre, with the SESC as reserve"

Ohhhh looks like Gremio Arena is ON-Topic :lol:
The only stpidity in here is your unhappy comment hno:


----------



## M.Diego

danielbeier said:


> http://g1.globo.com/rs/rio-grande-d...a-sete-centros-de-treino-para-copa-no-rs.html
> 
> "No mínimo vamos receber nove seleções aqui no estado, temos quatro jogos da fase classificatória e mais um das oitavas. Cada cidade sede tem que ter campos de treinamentos para as seleções que ali irão jogar, e a Arena do Grêmio é o campo oficial em Porto Alegre, com o Sesc de reserva"
> 
> "At least we'll get nine selections here in the state, we have four games in the qualifying round and one of octaves. Each host city has to have training camps for teams that will play there, and the Grêmio Arena is the official training venue in Porto Alegre, with the SESC as reserve"
> 
> Ohhhh looks like Gremio Arena is ON-Topic :lol:
> The only stpidity in here is your unhappy comment hno:


You're bragging that they will use their arena as a training center at the World Cup?? Many teams go to the RS not because of the quality of the training center, but on the climate of the region.

It's kinda obvious that selections and mostly European prefers to stay in the south of the country, which has a climate less intense, unlike other regions, which they are already accustomed to the weather but colder and less heat, he imagines a state training that reaches 40 º easy. everyone will end up in hospital.


----------



## danielbeier

M.Diego said:


> You're bragging that they will use their arena as a training center at the World Cup?? Many teams go to the RS not because of the quality of the training center, but on the climate of the region.
> 
> It's kinda obvious that selections and mostly European prefers to stay in the south of the country, which has a climate less intense, unlike other regions, which they are already accustomed to the weather but colder and less heat, he imagines a state training that reaches 40 º easy. everyone will end up in hospital.


:wtf:

You just wrote something totally different from my post...


----------



## eals

Hello
I have seen that there is some incorrect or not updated information about FIFA 2014 Stadiums. If you check these links below (in Portuguese only), you can know more about it.










The list below has 6 of 12 arenas published by O Estado de S.Paulo newspaper:

http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/arena-de-brasilia-tem-a-cara-da-cidade,183471.htm
http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...-uma-esplanada-para-64-mil-pessoas,182792.htm
http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...erno-sem-abrir-mao-de-sua-historia,182163.htm
http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/castelao-tera-futebol-e-espetaculos,184060.htm
http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...entra-no-primeiro-mundo-das-arenas,184861.htm
http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/a-arena-que-fara-nascer-uma-cidade-em-pernambuco,185491.htm

You can check new updates here:
http://esportes.estadao.com.br

My best


----------



## Mayers89




----------



## TEBC

danielbeier said:


> http://g1.globo.com/rs/rio-grande-do-sul/noticia/2012/09/ministerio-do-esporte-confirma-sete-centros-de-treino-para-copa-no-rs.html
> 
> "No mínimo vamos receber nove seleções aqui no estado, temos quatro jogos da fase classificatória e mais um das oitavas. Cada cidade sede tem que ter campos de treinamentos para as seleções que ali irão jogar, e a Arena do Grêmio é o campo oficial em Porto Alegre, com o Sesc de reserva"
> 
> "At least we'll get nine selections here in the state, we have four games in the qualifying round and one of octaves. Each host city has to have training camps for teams that will play there, and the Grêmio Arena is the official training venue in Porto Alegre, with the SESC as reserve"
> 
> Ohhhh looks like Gremio Arena is ON-Topic :lol:
> The only stpidity in here is your unhappy comment hno:


Ok, I must admit, Gremio Arena will have the best bathroom facilities among all training centers! Congrats


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=319


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Ok, I must admit, Gremio Arena will have the best bathroom facilities among all training centers! Congrats


he was just proving Gremio Arena was ON-TOPIC, to your despair :|


I must admit, Corinthians Arena will have the best bathrooms among the ugliest World Cup 2014 Stadiums! Congrats!


----------



## Gutex

*New Mineirão´s aerial shots*














































More at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## IOLC

eals said:


> Hello
> I have seen that there is some incorrect or not updated information about FIFA 2014 Stadiums. If you check these links below (in Portuguese only), you can know more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list below has 6 of 12 arenas published by O Estado de S.Paulo newspaper:
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/arena-de-brasilia-tem-a-cara-da-cidade,183471.htm
> http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...-uma-esplanada-para-64-mil-pessoas,182792.htm
> http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...erno-sem-abrir-mao-de-sua-historia,182163.htm
> http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/castelao-tera-futebol-e-espetaculos,184060.htm
> http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...entra-no-primeiro-mundo-das-arenas,184861.htm
> http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/a-arena-que-fara-nascer-uma-cidade-em-pernambuco,185491.htm
> 
> You can check new updates here:
> http://esportes.estadao.com.br
> 
> My best


Is this the biggest stadium of the World Cup 2014?


----------



## AcesHigh

why are you asking it? Arent you a carioca? If you are, you know it is.


----------



## malegi

Nice pictures of Mineirao.


----------



## eals

Yes, but Nacional is almost so big


----------



## eals

IOLC said:


> Is this the biggest stadium of the World Cup 2014?


Yes, but Nacional (Mané Garrincha) is almost so big...


----------



## danielbeier

Maracanã has bigger capacity, but I would say Mané Garrincha is the most monumental in the WC.


----------



## AcesHigh

new Gremio Arena photos, by IMORTAL GUAÍBA



















chairs in the VIP boxes









façade









96m² screen, full HD and 3D!!



























grass showing up










some photos by LucasPH

many VIP Boxes chairs already installed, almost all east sector









4th ring chairs already giving a full lap around the stadium. (only parts of the 4th ring have no chairs, because works were being made in the roof while the chairs were installed, and workers cannot work BELOW those areas in the same moment.



















6 floodlights installed for testing... a total of 400 will be installed in the coming month.









loudspeaker boxes?


















VIP Boxes chairs in detail


----------



## AcesHigh

Murphy93 said:


> more interested in dancing


www.danceforums.com


----------



## Kasumi

Arena Pantanal

*OUTSIDE*










*INSIDE

Admeasurements:*










*Roof:*










- *Roof*: 100% coverage (sunlight and rain).

- bolted metal beams;
- tiles stuffed with termal insulation;
- special plastic tiles which reduces strong shadows.

*Bleachers:*










public
cabins

-368 parking slots;
- No barriers (no "holes" between field and bleachers- I don't know how "fosso" is called in football terms :lol: - former stadium had the biggest "fosso" among the other ones: 16.5m (height) and 4m (depth).

*Ventilation/Airing:*










*Orange: Hot air*
*Blue: Moist air*

*1 -* Hot and dry air enters through the facade;

*2 -* Cascade keeps water temperature cooler;

*3 -* Sun evaporates water's cascade, humidifying the air, which rises by the structure;

*4 -* The air that enters in the stadium is humid and cooler.

*Legacy:*










*Left:* During World Cup - Capacity: 44,336 seats.

During WC, the stadium must have, at least, 40,000 seats to sell the same numer of tickets (press/medis and guests not included).

*Right:* After World Cup - Capacity: 27,000 seats.

After the WC, the temporary structures/bleachers will be used in two other stadiums which have smaller capacity.

More:




























^^ 2,431 parking slots - 2,500 trees.


Former and new stadium:










*Source:* http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...-cartao-de-visitas-para-o-pantanal,186214.htm​


----------



## AcesHigh

Kasumi said:


> - No barriers (no "holes" between field and bleachers- I don't know how "fosso" is called in football terms :lol: - former stadium had the biggest "fosso" among the other ones: 16.5m (height) and 4m (depth).


you can call it a moat, a ditch or a trench.


----------



## Wingard64




----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=324




ruifo said:


> Mais fotos:
> 
> http://www.andrademendonca.com/acompanhe-sua-obra/10/consorcio-castelao


----------



## AcesHigh

construction of one of the access ramps









4th ring complete with chairs









grass growing and already visible from the chairs









aerial photos by Mauro Saraiva Jr... roof almost complete























































and for comparasion, here, an aerial photo from October 2nd


----------



## TEBC

Arena Corinthians



M.Diego said:


> Fotos do dia 28/10/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse material é top adoro preto minha cor preferida, estadio com a parte externa branca com parte do interior preto e cadeiras brancas, estou gostando da ideia...


----------



## AcesHigh

nice progress. TEBC, do you know if, because of the speed of the works, the innauguration date may be anticipated? When its set to happen?


----------



## M.Diego

AcesHigh said:


> nice progress. TEBC, do you know if, because of the speed of the works, the innauguration date may be anticipated? When its set to happen?


At that pace, the work should finish well ahead of schedule, but the most likely is that the inauguration is only on the 1st of September, which is the day of the birthday of Corinthians. Even if the work ends many months before September ...


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova - October 31st, 2012










http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## ruifo

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-recebe-cadeiras-e-pe-vive-expectativa.html


*WORLD CUP 2014 | X-RAY OF THE ARENAS*
01/Nov/2012





















*Sources:*
01-out-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-nov-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-dez-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-jan-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01-fev-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01-mar-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01-abr-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01-mai-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01-jun-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01-jul-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01-ago-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html
01-set-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...silia-e-avanco-no-maracana-marcam-agosto.html
01-out-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tadios-da-copa-passam-de-50-de-conclusao.html
01-nov-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-recebe-cadeiras-e-pe-vive-expectativa.html


----------



## AcesHigh

Ruifo will curse me, but I ABSOLUTELY CAN´T SEE how Castelão is ahead of Mineirão. Sorry, but thats impossible. Mineirão has almost all of its chairs in place, as well as the roof is almost ready. Castelão has like 10% of the façade done only, and almost no chairs placed yet... the playing field is also more advanced at Mineirão!

if anyone care to explain me (explain, not bash) why Castelão is ahead in the %, please feel free to do so.


----------



## ruifo

No curse. I share the doubt. The only explanation I come up with is related to in internal work and all the internal finisihing. From the latest pictures, the internal rooms, auditoriums, offices, bathrooms etc etc etc is very well advanced, and that counts a lot. Another explanation is that the timelines are different, and the amount of work too, implying in a different evolution of the works. Yet, the constructors in BH may not be updating the % correctly and in time for GloboEsposte. I don't know.

Check out: http://blog.opovo.com.br/blogdoelio...lo-projeto-de-iluminacao-do-estadio-castelao/

I will not make a case for any arena.


----------



## AcesHigh

the playing field is already better than the one at Engenhão :lol:










view from VIP Boxes


















players entrance at the pitch









roof mostly done, at least looking from inside (in most places, it still lacks 2 layers, looking from above)


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
01/Nov/2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96930607#post96930607




ruifo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0609276.-2207520000.1351791008&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0609276.-2207520000.1351791008&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0609276.-2207520000.1351791008&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0609276.-2207520000.1351791699&type=3&theater


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*



Bruno Gabrich said:


>





Bruno Gabrich said:


>


----------



## _Eddy_

Gutex said:


> *New Mineirão´s aerial shots*
> 
> 
> More at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


i don't know if Minerão's gonna be the best world cup stadium, but i'm pretty sure it's gonna have the most gorgeous landscape view. Man, look at those pictures!!


----------



## Thonson

Arena do Grêmio


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza/CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=329










































Fonte/Source: http://clarear.com.br/arenacastelao/










http://globoesporte.globo.com/ce/no...ontar-com-presidente-dilma-diz-ferruccio.html


----------



## M.Diego




----------



## Matheus Assis

I always visit some sites that talk about the worldcup and everytime that a photo of the Brasília's National Stadium or Arena Corinthias appears... the confusion begins. The confusion is always related to the fact that São Paulo won the opening game. I really don't care about the opening game, but I have to say: which one do you think it's the better project?

Photos of Brasília: 30/10/2012.
http://copa2014-admin.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/content/estadio-nacional-de-brasilia-9?language=pt-br

Photos of São Paulo: 30/09/2012.
http://www.portaldacopa.gov.br/pt-br/content/arena-sao-paulo-setembro-2012


1. Brasília










2. São Paulo










Now, both cities:




























































































For me it's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Fulgora

I don't think Sao Paulo was picked to host the opening match because of the stadium (which is ugly, I agree), but because of its economical, political, etc relevance in the country. With that in mind I have to agree that it was fair decision.


----------



## Matheus Assis

^^ Actually, I agree with you, but I think Brasília has a better project.


----------



## M.Diego

The best project encompasses the stadium as a whole. In this regard the Arena project Corinthians is much better than that of Brasilia.

Now vai aesthetic taste of each person, although I think the side "anti", always speaks louder. :lol::lol:


----------



## Elwin135

Any recent photos of Brasilia National Stadium??


----------



## TEBC

Matheus Assis said:


> ^^ Actually, I agree with you, but I think Brasília has a better project.


Brasilia may have a more beautiful stadium, but NEVER this stadium will offer the same amount of facilities and amenities as Arena Corinthians will, and Football history in Brasilia is NULL, São Paulo, as the birthplace of football and its economy deserves to be the host of the OM.


----------



## Arthuro JP

I Hoped more the stadium of Belo Horizonte (Mineirão). I don't liked of the project.


----------



## Suburbanist

Quintana said:


> Based on the pictures I have seen so far, Fonte Nova is my favorite out of the bunch. I also hope they will do the sensible thing and ditch Beiro Rio for the new Gremio stadium.


There shall be no stadia replacement. This is just a fantasy propped up by some forumers with no bearings on reality. The LOC and even FIFA already clarified that should a venue be dismissed from the event, no new venue would be selected.


----------



## AcesHigh

Suburbanist said:


> There shall be no stadia replacement. This is just a fantasy propped up by some forumers with no bearings on reality. The LOC and even FIFA already clarified that should a venue be dismissed from the event, no new venue would be selected.


Suburbanist, just shut up will ya. We are already saying for MANY PAGES that Beira Rio wont be replaced by Grêmio Arena, but MONTHS AGO the possibility was REAL, even the state governor and Porto Alegre mayor AND Ricardo Teixeira were talking about it. If you dont live in Rio Grande do Sul and if you are not aware of the situation back then, dont give your ignorant opinion about the subject as if it was truth. Beira Rio was a few days away from being replaced by Grêmio Arena, when Dilma Roussef herself threatened Andrade Gutierrez president to close the deal with Internacional.

Its not our fault that so many foreigners ask to ditch Beira Rio in favor of Gremio Arena. None of them do so BECAUSE last february the possibility was REAL, they do so because they know both stadiums are in the same city and they like one more than the other. We gremistas DO SAY there wont be such a change. It seems the forumer with no bearing on reality is yourself, with the fantasy that gremistas are saying Beira Rio will be ditched.


----------



## Gutex

*The grass planting began at Mineirão stadium*





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631968792756/


----------



## ruifo

Good shots!


----------



## AcesHigh

sorry, I dont understand... they are just throwing that grass around????


----------



## [email protected]

Matheus Assis said:


> I always visit some sites that talk about the worldcup and everytime that a photo of the Brasília's National Stadium or Arena Corinthias appears... the confusion begins. The confusion is always related to the fact that São Paulo won the opening game. I really don't care about the opening game, but I have to say: which one do you think it's the better project?
> 
> For me it's a rhetorical question.


Maybe for you. But you show your bias towards Brasilia project clearly. You are not being fair on the comparison. You don't show renders, but compare photos of one arena at 80% of its conclusion with another one at 55%. Which one is better? I don't know. I'll await until both are finished to give you an answer. And that MOST CERTAINLY IS NOT the city of São Paulo. It's Itaquera, a neighborhood far from the most common skylines of the city, or Downtown, or its icons. Whereas Brasilia stadium is in a privileged location.

In my opinion, São Paulo project for is way superior for a number of reasons. But, as I said, I prefer to wait for opening of both. Then, we can discuss in concrete terms.

Don't you think it would be more unbiased? (it's a rhetorical question, as well)


----------



## Matheus Assis

M.Diego said:


> The best project encompasses the stadium as a whole. In this regard the Arena project Corinthians is much better than that of Brasilia.
> 
> Now vai aesthetic taste of each person, although I think the side "anti", always speaks louder. :lol::lol:


Humm, as I said in my comment, I have nothing against the project of Arena Corinthians. This "anti" thing is bugging me, I can't hear it, it's just gay talk. But, as you said, Corinthians should have a better project (inner side) than Brasília's, because it's the only way we can justify the price of Corinthians's project (it will have a much lower capacity, in the end). I just disagree in one thing: almost nothing was said about the inner side of Brasília's Stadium, so we can't confirm São Paulo will have a better stadium as a whole than Brasília (of course it will probably will be better, but not with the gap that Corinthias is selling). What I can say is: the inner of Arena Corinthians will/should be better, but the exterior, bleachers and imponence of the Brasília's National Stadium will easily surpass the same in Arena Corinthians.


----------



## Matheus Assis

[email protected] said:


> Maybe for you. But you show your bias towards Brasilia project clearly. You are not being fair on the comparison. You don't show renders, but compare photos of one arena at 80% of its conclusion with another one at 55%. Which one is better? I don't know. I'll await until both are finished to give you an answer. And that MOST CERTAINLY IS NOT the city of São Paulo. It's Itaquera, a neighborhood far from the most common skylines of the city, or Downtown, or its icons. Whereas Brasilia stadium is in a privileged location.
> 
> In my opinion, São Paulo project for is way superior for a number of reasons. But, as I said, I prefer to wait for opening of both. Then, we can discuss in concrete terms.
> 
> Don't you think it would be more unbiased? (it's a rhetorical question, as well)



Sorry pal, I work with what I have. Everybodywhois reading about the world cup knows how the render looks like. And, unlike you implied, I KNOW IT'S NOT SÃO PAULO, but what the name that will appear in the advertising for the whole world to see will not be city of Itaquera or Itaquera's projects. The whole world will see and read about the hosting city of São Paulo and its projects for the world cup. To a normal person who have never been in São Paulo or have seen some few photos of it, that person with think Itaquera is just a normal neighborhood that exist in São Paulo (if you have been once outside Brasil, you know that a lot of foreigns think of Brasil as a big slum). It doens't matter how shineing São Paulo's downtown is.

And, as I said above, nobady can confirm that big superiority of São paulo's Stadium in comparison with Brasília's National Stadium, since there is no concrete informations or even photos of the inner side of Brasília's National Stadium, as there is in Arena Corinthias. What I know it's that, until now, Brasília's Stadium is been praised all over the world as the most sustainable Stadium ever with a magnificent appearance. Just google it.

oke: Rhetorical answer: I could be more unbiased, I could even try to wait for the to of them to be finished to compare them both, but Arena Corinthias it's still in the middle of the construction... I don't wanna wait until it's finished. I may be dead already. I say more: I will probably not care by them.


----------



## ruifo

^^
?? City of Itaquera?
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itaquera


----------



## Matheus Assis

ruifo said:


> ^^
> ?? City of Itaquera?
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itaquera


I use sarcasm all the time, you should be able to understand it. I said neighborhood right under that.

One more thing, before any Corinthians fan try to stab me: I learned to really like your stadium, I will pay a visit.


----------



## Arthuro JP

ruifo said:


> ^^
> ?? City of Itaquera?
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itaquera


This is a neighborhood of São Paulo.


----------



## Luisca79

Has someone done the math, if every game is sold out, will the attendance record be broken? I hope it does, I think it still belongs to USA 94.


----------



## ruifo

Luisca79 said:


> Has someone done the math, if every game is sold out, will the attendance record be broken? I hope it does, I think it still belongs to USA 94.


The final capacity numbers for each arena/stadium is still contraditory. The math below is a draft, and still needs clarification on the final capacity of each stadium.


----------



## AcesHigh

3,7 million in total, considering those numbers are right. 

yes, it would beat the 1994 World Cup, which had 3,5 million in total of attendance.


----------



## TEBC

Matheus Assis said:


> Sorry pal, I work with what I have. Everybodywhois reading about the world cup knows how the render looks like. And, unlike you implied, I KNOW IT'S NOT SÃO PAULO, but what the name that will appear in the advertising for the whole world to see will not be city of Itaquera or Itaquera's projects. The whole world will see and read about the hosting city of São Paulo and its projects for the world cup. To a normal person who have never been in São Paulo or have seen some few photos of it, that person with think Itaquera is just a normal neighborhood that exist in São Paulo (if you have been once outside Brasil, you know that a lot of foreigns think of Brasil as a big slum). It doens't matter how shineing São Paulo's downtown is.
> 
> And, as I said above, nobady can confirm that big superiority of São paulo's Stadium in comparison with Brasília's National Stadium, since there is no concrete informations or even photos of the inner side of Brasília's National Stadium, as there is in Arena Corinthias. What I know it's that, until now, Brasília's Stadium is been praised all over the world as the most sustainable Stadium ever with a magnificent appearance. Just google it.
> 
> oke: Rhetorical answer: I could be more unbiased, I could even try to wait for the to of them to be finished to compare them both, but Arena Corinthias it's still in the middle of the construction... I don't wanna wait until it's finished. I may be dead already. I say more: I will probably not care by them.


For me a sustainable ecologic stadium is nothing if its not also economic sustainble. brasilia is a beautiful white elephant


----------



## Chimbanha

National Stadium is definitely better than Arena Corinthians in design (so are all other projects). That doesn't make Brasília the best city to receive the opening game. São Paulo is incomparably better than Brasília as a host city to the opening game. I thought we all (and FIFA) had agreed on this.


----------



## bigarash

Brazil is all football


----------



## TEBC

bigarash said:


> Brazil is all football


Brazil but not Brasilia


----------



## Matheus Assis

Chimbanha said:


> National Stadium is definitely better than Arena Corinthians in design (so are all other projects). That doesn't make Brasília the best city to receive the opening game. São Paulo is incomparably better than Brasília as a host city to the opening game. I thought we all (and FIFA) had agreed on this.


I agree with you about São Paulo hosting the opening, I said that before. And about the fact that Brasília's Stadium is a white elephant, like TEBC is saying after you, it doesn't matter in the conversation. I was talking about the best project, not politics (this forum is about projects, not political discussions).

Nobody is talking about it anymore, so... leave it be.


----------



## M.Diego

For those who think the project Corinthians Arena is less than other project of the World Cup, as the National stadium of Brasilia. I made this summary already for some time, this in Portuguese do not have time to pass to the English...

Note: The Portuguese is the 6th most spoken language in the world, then I see no problem with having at least one post that addresses this public...

*Detalhes da Arena Corinthians*

*O melhor estádio para pratica de futebol*

- O estádio foi projeto em função do sol para que na hora do jogo não interfira na visão de nenhum jogador especialmente os goleiros. A FIFA determina na fase de construção que o estádio seja construído com os gols na direção norte/sul e na Arena Corinthians foi cumprida essa orientação.
- A grama é 100% natural não à necessidade de colocar nem um tipo de grama artificial para corrigi ou fixa as naturais no solo, método usado nos estádio todo fechado por falta de luz solar que torna as gramas mais frágeis facilitando se desprender do solo, a Arena Corinthians não sofre com esse problema de falta de luz solar, portanto não há necessidade de usa esse método. O gramado e o sistema de drenagem vão custa - segundo o Gobbi R$ 9 milhões. A grama já esta sendo desenvolvida por técnicos de uma empresa irlandesa, que serve de consultora da FIFA que pesquisa a reação de várias mudas do mundo, qual se adaptar melhor ao solo e clima local (região de Itaquera) será a escolhida para serem plantadas suas sementes no campo. O sistema de drenagem é baseado em sensores de ultima geração que identifica qual raiz de grama está seca, quente ou úmida, facilitando e ajudando na manutenção e no crescimento do gramado com qualidade no estádio...
- Estádio com o melhor iluminação do Planeta com 5 mil lux mais que o circuito de Singapur(3 mil lux), e mais que a quadra de tênis de Wimbledon local onde será o torneio das olimpíadas de Londres( 3,2 mil lux), e o dobro do Allianz Arena todos esses locais impressiona com a capacidade de lux que“tornar noite em praticamente dia”...Toda essa quantidade de lux será 50% superior ao exigido pela FIFA, podendo assim disponibiliza uma boa transmissão em HD e 3D, luz essa que será produzido pelos refletores de LED que tem o menor consumo comparado com os outros modelos de refletores convencionais...
- Segundo Aníbal Coutinho arquiteto responsável pelo projeto – “Arena Corinthians será o único estádio que vai passar todos os limites e todos os índices que a FIFA solicitou. Arena Corinthians vai exceder todos os padrões FIFA e será o mais moderno do mundo dentre os estádios construídos na sua época”...

*Conforto do torcedor*

- Arena Corinthians terá ar condicionado em todos os setores do estádio inclusive nos banheiros, todo esse aparato do ar condicionado custou cerca R$ 27 milhões - segundo presidente do clube Mario Gobbi...
- Estádio sem nenhum ponto cego, visibilidade 100% do campo. 65% dos lugares terão visão considerada ótima pela FIFA, uma porcentagem maior que qualquer estádio da Copa do Mundo da Alemanha, essa porcentagem se da devido principalmente a dois fatores: o primeiro é o próprio formato da arena, e o segundo fator é a recomendação da FIFA da distância da altura+inclinação entre os degraus da arquibancada...
- Inúmeros banheiros divididos em 50% masculino e 50% Feminino como é exigido pela FIFA,e terão banheiros para deficientes físicos em todos os setores do estádio...os banheiros terão ar condicionado como já citado e telas de LED que vai transmitir o jogo para que o torcedor não perca nenhum lance do jogo mesmo estado no banheiro, secadores de mão a vapor, acabamento dos banheiros todo de porcelanato e divisórias em mármore, e nos banheiros vip’s serão vasos sanitários fornecidos pela empresa multinacional japonesa Toto que tem vasos que pode chega a USD$1.474,20/unidade dependendo da configuração, e esses vasos são utilizado no mundo todo mas ainda é desconhecido no Brasil...
- Internet disponível em todo estádio disponibilizando aos torcedores acessa a internet o momento em que quiser com seu aparelho. Qualquer torcedor com tablet e ou telefone com acesso a Wi-Fi ele vai poder acessar internet e também poderá acessar informações sugeridas pelo próprio estádio...
- Pedidos via telefone: Se o torcedor quiser beber ou comer algo no estádio ele pode envia um SMS ou liga e fazer um pedido, que vai recebe seu pedido no seu assento sem precisa se locomover...
- Para os deficientes físicos o estádio é todo preparado para receber ele e seu acompanhante com todo o conforto, em qualquer setor do estádio, seja qual forem suas limitações e necessidades...

*Acabamento*

- O estádio terá acabamento de primeiro mundo, cuja boa parte do acabamento são de material importado de outros países... Muitas dessas empresas que vai fornece material para a Arena Corinthians é líder mundial em seu segmento...
- Decoração dos bares e lanchonetes será feita pela mesma empresa que decorou o Dallas Cowboys...
- O revestimento externo será feito com material da empresa multinacional espanhola Levantina (que é líder mundial no setor de pedras naturais, com mais de 63 pedreiras próprias de mármore, granito e outra pedras e com mais de 50 anos de experiência) o material usado na área externa será anti-pichação... 
- Como já citei a Toto empresa multinacional japonesa vai fornecer os vasos sanitários dos setores vip’s, vasos que são artigo de luxo que funciona a base de controle remoto...
- Fachada (oeste) em pele de vidros importadas da Itália (não tenho o nome da empresa que vai fornecer o material) 
- A Osram empresa multinacional alemã líder no seu segmento, que fornecera toda parte de iluminação, e inclusive o super-telão que será o maior do mundo com 170m x 20m que vai supera o do Dallas Cowboys Stadium tanto no tamanho tanto na definição da imagem, e os dois placares eletrônicos ambos de alta definição e com um diferencial eles transmiti imagens e o resultado do jogo para ambos os lado, frente e verso, que também serão fornecidos pela mesma empresa, detalhe tudo isso será praticamente de graças a Osram fez um parceria com o clube para ela fornecer todo material de iluminação e os complementos ja citados, grátis e o clube só se encarregaria de divulga o nome da empresa...
- Os vidros dos camarotes são especiais, eles são anti-reflexo portanto assim não tem a visão prejudicada pelo grande quantidade de lux...
- A empresa AkzoNobel líder global no mercado de tintas e revestimentos e uma das principais fabricantes de especialidades químicas no mundo, vai pintar e revestir a Arena Corinthians. Para a AkzoNobel não é novidade fornecer tintas e revestimento para estádio de alto padrão, muitos locais dos Jogos Olímpicos de Pequim 2008 e da Copa do Mundo de 2010 na África do Sul – tais como o Ninho de Pássaro, o Cubo d'Água, o Estádio Nelson Mandela e a Cidade do Futebol em Johanesburgo – foram revestidos com produtos da AkzoNobel.
- Ainda falta muita coisa para compor a Arena Corinthians, que ate o final da obra as negociações vão sendo fechadas e teremos que novamente atualiza esse texto...

*Projeto e Arquitetura*

- Arena Corinthians teve como inspiração os melhores estádios do mundo. Aníbal Coutinho arquiteto responsável pela Arena Corinthians antes de iniciar a criação do seu projeto ele viajou o mundo visitou os principais estádios do mundo, pegou tudo de bom e interessante desses estádios agregou e trouxe para criação do seu projeto da Arena Corinthians...
- Arquitetura da Arena Corinthians seguiu uma linha moderna e inovadora, foi ate premiada como o melhor projeto de arquitetura do país...
- Campo praticamente do mesmo nível do gramado e a 9m de distancia do campo, deixando o torcedor ainda mais próximo dos jogadores...
- Acústico: O perfil aerodinâmico faz com que o som produzido pela torcia seja transportado para o campo, e para melhora ainda mais esse som a cobertura terá uma camada rugosa que tem como função melhora a qualidade do som...
- O setor oeste da Arena Corinthians terá 11 andares...
- Complementos do projeto: 15 elevadores (sendo que um é um elevador plano inclinado que ficara nas galerias de serviço no subsolo junto com mais dois elevadores tradicionais), 10 escadas rolantes, estacionamento interno com 929 vagas, 4 Restaurante/Sport Bar com vista para o campo,1 auditório para 600 pessoas podendo ser dosado o tamanho, aumentar ou diminuir o tamanho e ate dividir em dois utilizando divisórias retrateis, 1 Cozinha Industrial para os jogadores faça suas refeições após um jogo, praça de alimentação, área de convenções, 59 lojas sendo uma com mais 1.200m² que pertence a rede de franquias Poderoso Timão cuja será a maior loja da franquia, 89 camarotes quatro deles terá área ampla e com terraço para festas com capacidade de 500 pessoas cada um, dois vestiários ultra modernos e confortáveis, e ambos rigorosamente iguais, única diferença é que no vestiário do time principal haverá um sala de aquecimento com 1/3 de um campo oficial, o aquecimento dos jogadores pode ate ser acompanhado por 400 torcedores vip’s que se locomove para o subsolo através de elevadores para assistir o aquecimento dos jogadores, e mais 2 vestiários um para os gandulas e outro para os juízes, área de controle de Dopping, varias área de serviços, e mais o túnel subterrâneo de serviço que será usado para os funcionários se locomover por todos os setores do estádio com rapidez, eficiência e facilidade, que também será usado para passar toda a parte hidráulica e também cabos de TV’s acabando com aquele emaranhado de cabos de emissoras de TV no entorno do campo...
- Cobertura terá 32.300m² com design leve e perfil aerodinâmico, calculado em túnel de vento, o que permitirá a circulação de ar bem equilibrada e também refrescar os torcedores, cuja uma pequena parte terá placas de vidros (que ocuparão o equivalente a 12 quadras de basquete), todos os vidros da cobertura do estádio serão equipados com painéis solares, para captar energia solar e transformá-la em energia elétrica. A geração de energia vai estar-nos 4.500 m² de vidro da cobertura. A geração de energia não será só por placas de células fotovoltaicas, mas também eólica (por meio do vento)...

*Segurança e tecnologia*

- Toda a estrutura da arena foi feita pela maior construtora do país que é a Odebrecht, que já trabalhou em diversos países do mundo...
- A Arena Corinthians vai usar Steward que é muito usado nos estádios europeus. Steward são profissionais que lida diretamente com o público do espetáculo, atuando em duas frentes básicas de trabalho: segurança e atendimento ao público. O objetivo é que o Steward sempre aja de uma forma pró-ativa diplomática e educada, estando sempre atento aos acontecimentos durante o evento...
- Já na parte de segurança do publico será toda monitorada por uma central de monitoramento através de câmeras espalhadas pelo por todo o estádio, que vai monitora desde o acesso as catracas, saguão, ate a movimentação do publico, podendo visualiza princípios de tumulto e podendo focar em determinados torcedores que estive causando problemas e infringindo regras...
- Evacuação de toda a torcida em caso de emergência, demora apenas 8 minutos, um dos menores tempos de evacuação da copa... 
- Arena Corinthians será uma das mais modernas do mundo sendo assim é repleta de tecnologia, desde a melhora das condições do gramado ate a segurança do publico presente, conforto e outras coisas mais...

*Sustentabilidade*

- A produção de energia terá dois meios sustentáveis que é por meio de placas de células fotovoltaicas (solar) e eólicas (vento)...
- A fachada oeste é translúcida facilitando a entrada de luz natural no interior do prédio economizando com luz artificial. Esse vidro da fachada ele tem células fotovoltaica que é tecnologia que será usada para transformar luz solar em energia elétrica...
- Todo material de iluminação fornecido pela Osram será de baixo consumo, como o super-telão que tem um consumo que corresponde somente a alguns chuveiros elétricos, refletores de LED que tem o menor consumo que os outros modelos de refletores...
- Uso e reuso de água, o estádio vai captar e armazena água da chuva, para ser usada nos banheiros, irrigação do gramado e limpeza...
- Arena Corinthians terá uma área de estoque de lixo reciclável, para armazenar todo lixo produzindo na arena e depois será enviar para os locais adequados...

*Entorno e Acesso*

- Duas estações de metro e trem em menos de 800m do estádio, e mais duas estações em menos de 1,5 km do estádio. Do centro de São Paulo ate o estádio leva em media 30 minutos... 
- Tem a Av. Radial Leste passando ao lado do estádio, e terá a novas vias de acesso do entorno do estádio que já começou a ser construídas que é composta por viadutos, passarelas e novas vias, alargamento da Radial Leste, tudo isso para melhora ainda mais o acesso ao estádio...
- O entorno do estádio tem uma área ampla de estacionamento dos dois lados do estádio oeste/leste que juntos tem 2.771 vagas de estacionamento mais 929 vagas internas. E podendo ter mais 1.900 vagas extras usando os estacionamentos do shopping Itaquera que fica próximo ao estádio, e o terreno da pedreira que é vizinho do estádio e que será transformado em estacionamento pela prefeitura para poder ser utilizando durante a copa e também pode ser usado depois dela, totalizando 5.600 vagas ao todo(somando também as vagas extras)...
- Gigantesco monumento. Esta sendo feito a estatua do “Cavaleiro Fiel” de 30m mesma altura que o Cristo Redentor (sem o pedestal) estatua essa que será colocada próxima ao estádio que vai destacar ainda mais os traços modernos do estádio e se tornado um ponto forte de turismo, podendo ser uns dos principais cartões postal da cidade de São Paulo junto com o novo estádio...
- Projetos de desenvolvimento da região:
- Shopping metro Itaquera (concluído)
- Poupa tempo Itaquera (concluído)
- Nova Rodoviária (em andamento)
- Novo Fórum Itaquera (em andamento)
- Futuro Edifício sala comerciais (em andamento)
- Futuro centro de convenções (em andamento)
- Futuro SENAI (em andamento)
- Parque Tecnológico (em andamento)
- Futura FATEC (em andamento)
- Parque Linear Rio Verde (concluído) 
- Pátio de Manobras do Metro (concluído) 

Todos esses projetos de desenvolvimento da Zona Leste estiveram perdidos nos arquivos da prefeitura e do governo do estado, e sem data e nem hora para começar as obras. Mas com a chegada do novo estádio corinthiano e com a copa, esses projetos saiu do esquecimento e o poder publico começou a por em pratica, projetos esses que junto com o estádio vão desenvolver uma região que foi esquecido pelo poder publico durante tempos...

*Who thinks the project Corinthians Arena is bottom than any other stadium Brazilian or Latin America, read this text and produces an equal ...*


----------



## AcesHigh

you would need to compare these points (you should translate them to english) to every other stadium first.

most of these points are met by other stadiums too. Other stadiums have OTHER POINTS that are superior to Corinthians.

And finally, there are probably many points that are simply untrue. Can you prove Arena Corinthians will be the first stadium in Brazil to have STEWARDS?


----------



## M.Diego

AcesHigh said:


> you would need to compare these points (you should translate them to english) to every other stadium first.
> 
> most of these points are met by other stadiums too. Other stadiums have OTHER POINTS that are superior to Corinthians.
> 
> And finally, there are probably many points that are simply untrue. Can you prove Arena Corinthians will be the first stadium in Brazil to have STEWARDS?


Actually it will not be the first, because the Arena Gremio also decided to use this method, and it will be opened first ...So disregard the term "first" ...

The source is where I got to 2010, I believe that in this period nor was considering using the Arena Stewards Gremio ...


----------



## Matheus Assis

AcesHigh said:


> you would need to compare these points (you should translate them to english) to every other stadium first.
> 
> most of these points are met by other stadiums too. Other stadiums have OTHER POINTS that are superior to Corinthians.
> 
> And finally, there are probably many points that are simply untrue. Can you prove Arena Corinthians will be the first stadium in Brazil to have STEWARDS?





M.Diego said:


> For those who think the project Corinthians Arena is less than other project of the World Cup, as the National stadium of Brasilia. I made this summary already for some time, this in Portuguese do not have time to pass to the English...


AcesHigh, you words resumed my thoughts, thanks.

Humm... and M.Diego since I was the on who mentioned Brasília's Stadium ,should I presume this giant text it's for me to read (I will give an overlook)?

You may believe or not, but I had read many things that you wrote in other places and here is a surprise for you: the people of almost *all* (not just the National) word cup stadiums are concerned about many of the features this text said. But Corinthias is the one selling the ideia of "my stadium will be the best in the world" in a way more agressive and as I said before (and AcesHigh resumed in few words), the right thing would br to compare these points to every other stadium first. And again, as I said before, it's hard to find information about many of the WC's stadiums. I can only say I prefer Brasília's project because I have many friends working there as engineers (i am also an engineer), so I no many details about the project.

You have your opinion, I have mine and, for me, the *aerial photos of Brasília's Stadium will fascinate the world*, don't you agree?


----------



## TEBC

Matheus Assis said:


> AcesHigh, you words resumed my thoughts, thanks.
> 
> Humm... and M.Diego since I was the on who mentioned Brasília's Stadium ,should I presume this giant text it's for me to read (I will give an overlook)?
> 
> You may believe or not, but I had read many things that you wrote in other places and here is a surprise for you: the people of almost all (not just the National) word cup stadiums are concerned about many of the features this text said. But Corinthias is the one selling the ideia of "my stadium will be the best in the world" in a way more agressive and as I said before (and AcesHigh resumed in few words), the right thing would br to compare these points to every other stadium first. And again, as I said before, it's hard to find information about many of the WC's stadiums. I can only say I prefer Brasília's project because I have many friends working there as engineers (i am also an engineer), so I no many details about the project.
> 
> You have your opinion, I have mine and, for me, the aerial photos of Brasília's Stadium will fascinate the world, don't you agree?


Maybe, but Arena Corinthians will fascinate the ticket holders


----------



## M.Diego

^^ Arena Corinthians is not the best arena in the world, there are some stadiums in front ...
I created this text me after having tired of always when a person (I am not referring to you) devalues ​​Arena Corinthians I had to create short text to defend it ... After I create that text already placed and on various topics (orkut). Navigating the orkut community often I encountered topics "Arena Corinthians stadium poorest in the world" "Arena Corinthians stadium simpler world" "How horrible this stadium, will be opening canopy,".I started using this text, whenever I found a topic (orkut) with some of these themes, I posted my text, seemed something magical, that the topic before I post was very busy, just stopped after I post my text(all the people disappeared topic)...

About the information: You are mistaken if it is easy to get, we have to decipher, there are things that are the old project, there are things that are just for world cup, have something that is just for after the Cup, there are things that constantly changes , It was not decided yet. So goes ...

90% of corinthianos not know what goes on in the Arena Corinthians, the only people infomadas well, people are participating in an orkut community (less than 2000 members), where I have friends who go to the stadium constantly collect informations, photos and videos, all this content is retained only in this community on orkut. A small portion is passed (photos, videos and infomações) Thread(SSC) Arena Corinthains and other communities(orkut) ...


----------



## M.Diego

Edit


----------



## AcesHigh

Créditoaulo Hoeper


Grêmio Arena 11/11/2012 por hoeper, no Flickr


Grêmio Arena 10/11/2012 por hoeper, no Flickr


progress in 3 months


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631934080565/with/8182218971/


----------



## RobertoJunior

Arena Castelão


----------



## RobertoJunior

Instalação das cadeiras avançando.


----------



## RobertoJunior

Agora sim


----------



## AcesHigh

RobertoJunior said:


> Agora sim


consertei. Favor usar PREVIEW POST se tu não sabe como postar, ou então edita teu post onde deu errado ao invés de postar novamente com um "agora sim".


----------



## RobertoJunior

Vlw por ter ajeitado, realmente estou apanhando, entrei aqui agora, tentei apagar os erros mas não consegui, se tiver algum fórum com dicas pra iniciante, agradeço, o meu intuito é só mostrar as imagens atualizadas mesmo.


----------



## RobertoJunior

Arena Castelão


----------



## RobertoJunior

"Giant Steel"


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Awesome!!

Roberto Junior: Man there's a rule that says u gotta write in english at this part of the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist

You guys should in all likelihood stop posting and fueleing flame wars as if your self-worth depending on the opinions of other users about some stadium or other. I bet the venues' owners/managers have enough clout to defend themselves should the feel aggravated enough because someone on the Internet thinks their building is ugly or "not the best of the World"


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ And whats your point? sorry, but if u think like that wht u doing here at this forum?! 
this is a hobby for us, we dont care about others opinions or if the venues' managers have arguments to defending their ugly stadiums. We just share pictures and info about the stadiums and host cities to the ones that are interested on it, just like we are. If they think it is nice or not, it's not my problem and I really dont care


----------



## RobertoJunior

Arena Castelão


























































































































































http://www.andrademendonca.com


----------



## AcesHigh

today pics


----------



## RobertoJunior

Arena Castelão


----------



## Paulo miguel

Ceara and Gremio congratulations to you !!! Learn Mineirao how to make Beautiful stadiuns!!


----------



## Edgar Vix

*MARACANÃ - Rio de Janeiro*










http://esporte.uol.com.br/album/2011/06/27/obras-para-a-copa-de-2014.htm#fotoNavId=pr9400141


----------



## fabri421

RobertoJunior said:


> Arena Castelão


is almost ready :cheers:


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*

























Facebook


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Very nice.


----------



## João Paulo

For me the most beautifull stadium for the WC 2014 will be Castelão Stadium.


----------



## RobertoJunior

Skin Glass - Arena Castelão 










Cabins - Arena Castelão


----------



## Timbu

*Arena Pernambuco*



D.A said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/480131_424720510927146_918368628_n.jpg





gjcc said:


>


----------



## RobertoJunior

Arena Castelão


----------



## Matheus Assis

Since I like seeing WC's photos very much, I wish to see and know some things:
- I wanna see myself playing soccer with some friends inside one of these stadiums;
- I want to see more photos of the Brasília's National Stadium before the freaking construction ends;
- I wanna see some inner photos of the Maracanã;
- I want to know if Grêmio's Arena will fix the bleachers and;
- I want to see some new high definition photos of the Castelão Stadium.


Hummm... I guess these are the top 5 wishes. It's almost Christmas, some of you could make my dreams come true.


----------



## ArtZ

Great jobs! Now Brasil is known as the country of the best players. Soon will be known also as the country of the best stadiums. :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh

Photos from clicrbs: http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/ultimasesporte/2012/11/21/por-dentro-da-arena-contagem-regressiva-3/

















































































































































































































































































Aerial Photos by Victor Kalsing, taken 17/11/2012















































and photos by Mauro Saraiva Jr, taken today


----------



## RobertoJunior

*Arena Castelão*



CEARENSE said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

[email protected] said:


> ^^ What?? You're kiddin' right? The last couple of pages are full of those....


Yeah man! Is just cause there was too many pics of castelao, wish we could see more about the other venues like Manaus, Cuiabá and so on.. :cheers:


----------



## M.Diego

*Arena Corinthians*










*- Bathrooms lower east (popular).*

Taps

1st - liquid soap.
2nd - water.

Both taps works through sensors, just put your hand underneath the faucet that turns on automatically ...




























*- Urinals*










Lining with outlet for air conditioning/ smoke sensors / speakers.



















*- Western sector.*










*- Station beside the stadium. *

The subway / train carries 80,000 passengers per hour, and will be expanded to 110 -120 thousand passengers per hour.










*- More photos.*


----------



## M.Diego




----------



## Zureta

Gremio Arena by Wesley Santos:



















by Diego Guichard:


----------



## fabri421

how many matches will be played in Gremio arena? quarterfinals?


----------



## Zureta

fabri421 said:


> how many matches will be played in Gremio arena? quarterfinals?


Gremio arena is a training venue, not a wc stadium... the stadium in Porto Alegre is Beira-Rio and will receive 5 matches in WC...


----------



## João Mafra

Zureta said:


> Gremio arena is a training venue, not a wc stadium... the stadium in Porto Alegre is Beira-Rio and will receive 5 matches in WC...


Ou seja, ninguém quer saber dessa arena que nem vai ser palco da copa. Os gremistas que não sabem respeitar os espaços e ficam postando fotos dessa obra nos 4 cantos da internet.


----------



## AcesHigh

a World Cup Training Venue. Therefore its part of FIFA World Cup, but not as an official stadium for World Cup matches.


----------



## AcesHigh

João Mafra said:


> Ou seja, ninguém quer saber dessa arena que nem vai ser palco da copa. Os gremistas que não sabem respeitar os espaços e ficam postando fotos dessa obra nos 4 cantos da internet.


english only.

let me translate your nonsense

"In other words, nobody wants to know about this stadium that wont even be a World Cup stage. The gremio fans dont know how to respect other people´s spaces and keep posting these photos on the 4 corners of the internet"

dear buffon João Mafra: this thread is about World Cup 2014 stadiums. Be them training venus or official stadiums.


----------



## fabri421

Zureta said:


> Gremio arena is a training venue, not a wc stadium... the stadium in Porto Alegre is Beira-Rio and will receive 5 matches in WC...


It's a shame, beautiful stadium, although missing some chairs....

there are some pictures of beira rio? recent?


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97595019#post97595019




bruno.arphenia said:


>


----------



## AcesHigh

fabri421 said:


> It's a shame, beautiful stadium, although missing some chairs....


the project follows the standart of German stadiums, with a section for fans to stand on, like on Borussia Dortmund´s stadion

and like those stadiums, it will be able to be 100% chairs on events/matches that require it.



> there are some pictures of beira rio? recent?


yes, some photos from 19/11




































































































Arq. superior setor em que já houve a primeira alteração no concreto:









FOTOS DE FERNANDO SCHRODER 


OUTRAS:













































FOTOS: JUNIOR MEDEIROS

Mais: http://scinternacional.net/index.php/news/2944-imagens-das-obras-de-18-11-12.html




and some photos from yesterday
http://www.internacional.com.br/pagina.php?modulo=2&setor=19&secao=0&subsecao=0&codigo=1296

Algumas:

Colocação dos pré-moldados:


----------



## danielbeier

João Mafra said:


> Ou seja, ninguém quer saber dessa arena que nem vai ser palco da copa. Os gremistas que não sabem respeitar os espaços e ficam postando fotos dessa obra nos 4 cantos da internet.


""""


----------



## RobertoJunior

*Arena Castelão*



RobertoJunior said:


> Colocação dos refletores foi iniciada!


:cheers:


----------



## RobertoJunior

*Arena castelão*

Fachada Principal Avançando


----------



## Timbu

Recent images - *Arena Pernambuco*



Filipe_PE said:


> Fotos tiradas hoje
> 
> Viaduto
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Matheus Assis

Photos taken from http://www.facebook.com/CopaDF.

24/11/2012









23/11/2012









21/11/2012
Collect plastic bottles to manufacture the seats of Mané Garrincha Stadium. The material collected will be used to make *three thousand five hundred* seats for the new Arena. To make each seat, 100 bottles pets are required, but any size drives may be donated. One hundred posts collection of PET bottles were scattered around the DF. Visit the website of Coca-Cola (www.cocacola.com.br) to know the nearest gas station from your home. Cooperatives DF will collect all the material and send it to the manufacturer, in Rio de Janeiro.









21/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012









20/11/2012
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559325_386343328110691_180417304_n.jpg

14/11/2012









8/11/2012


----------



## andretanure

*OFFICIAL CITY LOGOS*


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

edit


----------



## cavalier

Arena Pernambuo (New renders):



kennyjoao said:


> :applause::applause::applause::applause::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:





dgsbg said:


> http://www.lancenet.com.br/minuto/P...visual-Allianz_0_822517875.html#ixzz2E7D6kPU6


----------



## Timbu

New



Timbu said:


> Crédito: Clube Arena Prime





Pernambuco 1817 said:


>


----------



## skyscraperbarra

A única coisa q me incomoda nesse estádio é a cobertura não ser integral, na segunda capital da copa que mais chove isso é um erro!

Fora isso, ela é sensacional e um avanço incrível para Recife! Nota 9,0!


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova Arena - Salvador, BA - Today


----------



## Timbu

Arena Pernambuco <> High Definition



Timbu said:


> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/608.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/593/551.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/563.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/597.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/555.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/556.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/561.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/558.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/590/564.jpg
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/obj/593/592.jpg
> 
> Crédito: Arena Pernambuco


----------



## Laurence2011

and the award for world's best render of anything, ever, goes to..


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> and the award for world's best render of anything, ever, goes to..


I agree, I had already praised the renders of Arena Pernambuco before. They are incredibly photorealistic.


----------



## zhezhe

wow, this phone looks like a sport car. so interesting and amazing, don't miss: http://www.coolseason.com/1-8-quot-...nemorething&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=wcm


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## SpectrumBR

*Arena Castelão*

10 days to inauguration... What is new since last photo: 

Goal posts, extra chairs on upper level, synthetic grass on left side, and external glass finished.


----------



## AcesHigh

SpectrumBR said:


> 10 days to inauguration... What is new since last photo:


what do you know about the innauguration ceremony, and will there be any match?


----------



## SpectrumBR

AcesHigh said:


> what do you know about the innauguration ceremony, and will there be any match?


There will be no match on the opening ceremony. The first match is scheduled to January with a local derby (Fortaleza x Ceara).

The inauguration will have a concert with Fagner, a local artist. Brazil's President is also confirmed to be there on the 16th, so I believe the stadium must be ready by then. According to the secretary, the remaining chairs are being installed at a pace of 16.000 per day.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=393




















Fonte/Source: http://esportes.opovo.com.br/app/es...as-grama-sintetica-e-fachada-quase-pron.shtml | https://www.facebook.com/ferrucciofeitosa?sk=photos | http://copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/notici...as-da-arena-castelao-em-fortaleza?language=es | http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=393


----------



## PejatBR

The pitch looks very bad, just doenst look that will be ready for a match in 8 days.


----------



## rodrigorc

PejatBR said:


> The pitch looks very bad, just doenst look that will be ready for a match in 8 days.


Like he just explained.. The match is gonna happen in January.


----------



## AcesHigh

PejatBR said:


> The pitch looks very bad, just doenst look that will be ready for a match in 8 days.


Gremio Arena will be innaugurated tomorrow, however.










the pitch is not good enough yet to Gremio standarts (Estadio Olimpico´s pitch was a "carpet", like the expression we use here in Brazil haha), but good enough, than later there is time to improve it even more.


----------



## SWN2011

SpectrumBR said:


> There will be no match on the opening ceremony. The first match is scheduled to January with a local derby (Fortaleza x Ceara).
> 
> The inauguration will have a concert with Fagner, a local artist. Brazil's President is also confirmed to be there on the 16th, so I believe the stadium must be ready by then. According to the secretary, the remaining chairs are being installed at a pace of 16.000 per day.


16.000 chairs installed per day ??? :?:? So, must have too many employees doing this job


----------



## TEBC

SWN2011 said:


> 16.000 chairs installed per day ??? :?:? So, must have too many employees doing this job


Its not that complex because they are installimg on a iron track, so its many chairs at once


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Its not that complex because they are installimg on a iron track, so its many chairs at once


so it only takes 5 days to install all the chairs?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

gremios arena is lovely, looks almost identical to turk telekom


----------



## AcesHigh

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> gremios arena is lovely, looks almost identical to turk telekom


sincerely, I dont see that much resemblance, neither from the outside nor inside....


----------



## Chin273




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

AcesHigh said:


> sincerely, I dont see that much resemblance, neither from the outside nor inside....


inside


----------



## ruifo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBNOgH5PwrA

*Obras relacionadas à Copa do Mundo - Novembro de 2012*
*Works related to the World Cup - November 2012*


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=il2iZ3PlraY​


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*










fifa.com


----------



## PejatBR

AcesHigh said:


> Gremio Arena will be innaugurated tomorrow, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pitch is not good enough yet to Gremio standarts (Estadio Olimpico´s pitch was a "carpet", like the expression we use here in Brazil haha), but good enough, than later there is time to improve it even more.


I was talking about Castelão, but the pitch is not good as well in tArena do Grêmio.


----------



## ruifo

*Fonte Nova - Salvador, BA*
_My own shot, 08/Dec/2012_


_Click to enlarge_


----------



## Matheus Assis

New photos of Mané Garrincha.

Photos from 7/12/2012.
































































Photos taken from http://copadomundo.uol.com.br/noticias/redacao/2012/12/08/operarios-do-estadio-nacional-de-brasilia-preparam-icamento-simultaneo-de-48-cabos-de-aco.htm website.


----------



## wesllytb

*arena corinthians* *8/12/2012*



































































































































































creditos: sonhos sccp


----------



## Matheus Assis

^^ I will help you. Next time, follow the rules: always post the link of the photos.


----------



## AcesHigh

PejatBR said:


> I was talking about Castelão, but the pitch is not good as well in tArena do Grêmio.


not good enough, but it was already possible to play football in it, at the innauguration match. But specially near the sidelines, the grass was loose and tufts of it were ripped apart at every single sliding tackle. 

I suppose that we will need a few weeks for the grass roots to mesh with the Desso GrassMaster artificial strands. Next year it should be fine already.


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador














































Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.394146640665349&type=1


----------



## AcesHigh

FINALMENTE!!! E muito bonita a cor. Eu já havia dito antes q essa cor turquesa é linda


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

This seat color will give some life to the stadium. I can't stand the gray concrete anymore.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=400
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=401





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


> fonte: orkut oficial do Ceará Sporting Club






CearáVozão said:


>


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98188251#post98188251










http://statigr.am/p/342010994496984420_19779436










http://statigr.am/p/341302125822042858_7738415










http://statigr.am/p/332734482989927936_32807258










http://statigr.am/p/333933735024217429_32807258










https://www.facebook.com/#!/ferrucciofeitosa


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

Ruifo.. Please.. We don't need 300 pictures of the same facade. It's like looking at the Monalisa picture 300 times.

Much appreciated.


----------



## ruifo

You're much welcome!


----------



## ruifo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFt5Y1QcxrU

*ARENA CASTELÃO: flight before the reinauguration festivities*






By Deoclécio Castro
Published on 16/Dec/2012


----------



## Maldonado

^^ I can't stop saying, this Stadium looks SPECTACULAR! A worldclass Stadium!


----------



## Sniper

I prefer the green roof instead of the final white cover...


----------



## João Mafra

The uniques that excite me, aesthetically speaking, are the Arenas das Dunas and Amazonia. The rest is so + / -


----------



## ruifo

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/afp_sports/view/1243031/1/.html

*Football: Brazil to inaugurate first 2014 World Cup arena*

Posted: 16 December 2012 1210 hrs










_The Castelao arena in Brazil's northwestern city of Fortaleza. (AFP/File - Evaristo Sa) _

FORTALEZA, Brazil: President Dilma Rousseff travels Sunday to the northeastern city of Fortaleza to inaugurate the first Brazilian stadium readied for the 2014 World Cup, an arena built in part by using prison labour.

With its 67,000-seat capacity, the renovated arena, ringed by metallic structures that look like sails floating in the wind, is one of six which will host next June's Confederations Cup and the World Cup a year later.

Other Brazilian host cities for the Confederations Cup are Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, Salvador, Recife and Rio.

Six other Brazilian cities: Cuiaba, Curitiba, Manaus, Natal, Porto Alegre and Sao Paulo will host World Cup games as well.

Sunday, Rousseff will grace the inauguration of the Castelao (big castle) arena with her presence. A concert will follow.

"The sea culture is very much present in the state of Ceara.It is the second destination in the world for kite-surfing fans after Spain," said Ferruccio Feitosa, the state official responsible for the World Cup.

The stadium is virtually completed, with workers putting the finishing touches on access to the facility.

Fortaleza thus meets deadlines set by football's world governing body FIFA. A first test event will be organized before next April 15 for the six host arenas for the Confederations Cup.

The six will have to provide guarantees that they will be ready when the draw is held on December 6 next year for the World Cup, scheduled to take place from June 12 to July 13 2014.

The arena here has three restaurants, an auditorium that can be converted into a movie theatre and a football museum.

On January 27, it will be the first of the 12 World Cup host stadiums to stage a sporting event, a tournament fielding four Brazilian teams: Recife, Fortaleza, Ceara and Bahia

Next to be inaugurated will be the Belo Horizonte arena on February 3.

"Why was Fortaleza able to complete its arena without problems while other projects fell behind schedule, eliciting criticism from FIFA?" Feitosa was asked.

"I don't want to judge what went wrong in the other sites but I would have liked to see everybody follow the same successful path. It is just a question of sound management," he replied.

Work was completed within the initial budget of 290 million dollars (US$220 million euros), with the use of prison labour, just like in Salvador and Belo Horizonte, with female engineers handed a key role.

Fortaleza also chose a prestigious ambassador: ex-player Mirandinha, a former member of the national squad who once played in Japan and for English club Newcastle.

Mirandinha hopes the premier sporting event will put Fortaleza on the world map and attract tourists to its many palm-ringed beaches.

- AFP/ir


----------



## DimitriB

Great job Brazil.
Very nice stadiums and accomodations.

I noticed that it's since the WC in France, that there aren't any stadium with an olympic track. Only football specific stadiums!


----------



## ruifo

Pictures from today's festivities in Fortaleza's Castelão (16/Dec/2012):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=428
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=429
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=430


----------



## AcesHigh

credits: Monica Edo










credits: Vitor Kalsing


----------



## marcusflorida2

Let's make it clear... THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF A WORLD CUP STADIUM.


----------



## AcesHigh

so fucking what? It is a support *stadium* and training ground for the FIFA 2014 World Cup.


This thread is NOT about *official* WC2014 stadiums. DEAL with the fact a not official stadium will be better than some of the official stadiums instead of complaining like a kid.


----------



## theWrC

only i wait the national stadium and the maracana


----------



## João Mafra

THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF A WORLD CUP STADIUM [2]


----------



## The Game Is Up

Hmm...okay.

Anyway, it seems to me that there's no wait period from when the construction is "finished" until operations start. Could be contractually-related or the operators want to start collecting receipts immediately. Not that it matters since I live outside the country but I thought that's interesting.


----------



## Sniper

AcesHigh said:


> so fucking what? It is a support *stadium* and training ground for the FIFA 2014 World Cup.
> 
> 
> This thread is NOT about *official* WC2014 stadiums. DEAL with the fact a not official stadium will be better than some of the official stadiums instead of complaining like a kid.


Aces, I do believe you should post pics of Gremio Arena, because it's a training site for 2014 WC.

On the other hand, what bothers me is the fact that you always post the pics, but without saying the name of the stadium, the city, nor keeping it clear that it's a training stadium.


----------



## DimitriB

FIFA is going to use goal line technology at the WC and Confederation cup in Brazil.
My opinion (and hope) is, they will use the hawk eye instead of the plastic things in the goal !


----------



## AcesHigh

Sniper said:


> Aces, I do believe you should post pics of Gremio Arena, because it's a training site for 2014 WC.
> 
> On the other hand, what bothers me is the fact that you always post the pics, but without saying the name of the stadium, the city, nor keeping it clear that it's a training stadium.


its not like there is 300 stadiums being built in Brazil. There are 12+2. Sometimes I post that info. Sometimes not. People who come to this thread already know which stadium is which. Specially from outside photos.


----------



## ruifo

edit


----------



## ruifo

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1973287/

*A new era dawns*

(LOC) Monday 17 December 2012










The first of the stadiums that will host the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ was handed over on Sunday, some 15 days before the initial deadline agreed with FIFA and the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Organising Committee (LOC) in 2007.

Boasting a capacity of 64,000, the Estadio Castelao in Fortaleza heralds a new era in Brazilian football, with 12 safe, comfortable, sustainable and state-of-the-art stadiums opening their doors between now and 2014 across all five regions of Brazil.

“The Estadio Castelao does credit to Brazil in every sense and shows that we are winners both on and off the pitch,” announced Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff at the stadium’s inauguration ceremony. “The handover of this stadium marks the start of a decisive phase in the preparations for the FIFA Confederations Cup and the FIFA World Cup. We all feel a sense of fulfilment at this moment in time.”

Though he was in Japan attending the FIFA Club World Cup final, FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter addressed those present in a video message, which was shown on the stadium’s screen: “The Fortaleza venue is a perfect example of the excellent partnership between the Brazilian government, the Host Cities, the LOC and, above all, the people of Brazil. I would like to congratulate all those involved for their wonderful work. I cannot wait to go to Fortaleza and visit this wonderful stadium.”

“This is a historic date not just for the people of the state of Ceara, which is passionate about its football, but for all the people of Brazil,” commented LOC Chairman Jose Maria Marin, who was also speaking from Japan. “With six months to go before the FIFA Confederations Cup, the early handovers of the Estadio Castelao today and the Estadio Mineirao next Friday fill us with pride and enthusiasm.” 

For his part, the Governor of Ceara Cid Gomes had this to say: “This beautiful stadium is the result of the endeavour of nearly 2,000 operatives, who have worked steadfastly to make it a reality. The fans of Fortaleza and Ceara are celebrating today because football here is becoming more and more important.”

During her tour of the new Estadio Castelao, President Rousseff had the honour of becoming the first person to kick a ball on the pitch. The first official games to be played at the stadium will be two Copa do Nordeste ties on 27 January, with local outfits Ceara and Fortaleza playing host to Bahia and Sport respectively.

The stadium will be managed and operated by the LOC and FIFA during the Exclusive Use Period only, which begins 21 days before the opening match of the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 and, the following year, before the FIFA World Cup.

“It needs to be said that Fortaleza has taken a very professional approach as a Host City and has had a dedicated project team in place from the very outset,” commented LOC CEO Ricardo Trade. “There are six months to go before the FIFA Confederations Cup, and we are now in a position to work calmly in partnership with the Host City in one or two test events with similar operational procedures to the ones we’ll be offering in June 2013.”


----------



## invasorzim

DimitriB said:


> Great job Brazil.
> Very nice stadiums and accomodations.
> 
> I noticed that it's since the WC in France, that there aren't any stadium with an olympic track. Only football specific stadiums!


Some stadiums in Japan/Korea 2002 had an olympic track, in Germany the Berlin Olympiastadion have a track and in South Africa the Rustemburg stadium had one. For this WC no stadium has a olympic track in it.


----------



## danielbeier

marcusflorida2 said:


> Let's make it clear... THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF A WORLD CUP STADIUM.


Yes it is, one of the official training venues.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.euronews.com/sport/1762992-far-from-perfect-but-brazil-set-fair-for-world-cup/

*Far from perfect, but Brazil set fair for World Cup*

REUTERS, 17/12 23:17 CET









_By Mike Collett_

SAO PAULO (Reuters) – Brazil has problems like most countries but one that appears to be rapidly disappearing is the notion that it will not be ready to host the World Cup in just over 18 months’ time.

While anxieties remain about the Amazonia Arena in Manaus and airports including Belo Horizonte as well the upgrading of roads and the construction of a few hotels, Brazil looks on course to stage a successful World Cup.

“In the past 40 years only the Montreal Olympics in 1976 and the Athens Olympics in 2004 still had building worries at the end. That will not happen here,” said Ricardo Trade, the chief executive of Brazil’s World Cup organising committee (LOC).

However, a general mood of scepticism remains in the country.

Many Brazilians do think the stadiums will be ready on time but a feeling exists that the transport system, airports and hotel capacity will struggle to cope.

There is also a belief that some stadiums, built at enormous cost through Brazil’s continually emerging muscle as the world’s sixth largest economy, are destined to become white elephants and that much of the building work is over budget.

For the last two weeks officials from world soccer’s governing body FIFA, Brazil’s LOC and representatives from national and state governments and the tourist board accompanied 20 foreign journalists on a tour of the six World Cup venues which will also stage matches at next year’s Confederations Cup.

The stadiums are in varying states of readiness from the virtually complete Mineirao at Belo Horizonte and Fortaleza’s Castelao Arena to the far-from-finished Maracana in Rio de Janeiro and Brasilia’s Mane Garrincha National Stadium.

But there is no sense of panic.

“We are not involved in a race against time,” deputy sports minister Luis Fernandes told reporters in Brasilia.

“Our main concern is the stadium in Manaus, which, being in the Amazon jungle has its own problems – but they will be solved. All 12 stadiums will be ready for the finals.”

FIRST STADIUM

The first of those stadiums officially opened its doors on Sunday when the Castelao in the north-eastern seaside city of Fortaleza was inaugurated by Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff.

The Mineirao in Belo Horizonte will be opened on December 21 with the four others hosting Confederations Cup matches in Recife, Salvador, Brasilia and Rio due to be ready by April.

While Brasilia and Rio still appear to have a huge amount of work to complete, Rousseff could at least celebrate on Sunday with the 67,000-seater Castelao refurbished at a cost of 518.6 million reais (153 million pounds).

She said inauguration of the first stadium for the 2014 tournament as well as Corinthians’ victory in the Club World Cup final in Japan showed Brazil’s strength on and off the football field.

“Brazil is capable of both things, winning on the football fields and building a stadium of this standing,” she said.

FIFA has given the four other cities hosting Confederations Cup matches until next April to be ready – but doubts remain about the iconic Maracana, the venue for the 2014 final, and the national stadium in Brasilia.

Both stadiums will support huge roofs.

“It is a very complicated task, but we are very confident it will be ready on time,” Icaro Moreno, the chief engineer on the Maracana project, said.

“By the end of November the stadium was 75 percent complete and will last for 50 or 100 years – so a few weeks either way now will not damage our plans to be ready.”

The same might not be said of Brasilia, which looked even more of a building site than the Maracana. Engineer claims the stadium was 84 percent complete appeared hugely optimistic, but Trade was not too concerned.

“There are targets to meet and they will all be met,” he said.

“The Confederations Cup is next June, the World Cup in 18 months time. We have made promises to FIFA and to the Brazilian people and every promise we have made, we will keep.”

GRAND DESIGNS

Even half-built, all the stadiums convey a sense of grandeur befitting a country that has won the World Cup a record five times and is desperate for a sixth success in 2014.

In Belo Horizonte and Fortaleza the surrounding walkways and platforms command superb views of their cities.

The stadium infrastructures themselves are all built with sustainable legacies in mind and the designs are awe-inspiring, especially in Fortaleza with one end left open looking out to the city below.

Whether Brazilian officials are being wildly optimistic that everything will be ready in time or not, they appear confident and feel everyone else should be too.

As Sports Minister Aldo Rebelo said; “My real concern, is not that we won’t be ready in time because we will. But as a football fan, we must not suffer a repeat of the 1950 defeat to Uruguay which cost us the World Cup then and was a national trauma that took us years to recover from.”

(Additional reporting by Todd Benson in Sao Paulo and Douglas Engle in Rio de Janeiro, editing by Ed Osmond)


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98399137#post98399137










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Show pirotécnico marcou a inauguração (André Salgado/O POVO)


http://esportes.opovo.com.br/app/ga...-festa-de-inauguracao-da-arena-castelao.shtml


----------



## LP

AcesHigh said:


> so fucking what? It is a support *stadium* and training ground for the FIFA 2014 World Cup.
> 
> 
> This thread is NOT about *official* WC2014 stadiums. DEAL with the fact a not official stadium will be better than some of the official stadiums instead of complaining like a kid.


It's fair you posting about Gremio Arena. But, it's not right you posting or giving excessive importance posting about a training venue that is the Gremio Arena. Do you see anybody posting about Engenhão Stadium here? This will be also a training venue!!

Please! There are a exclusive thread about this stadium! (I'm a Gremio's supporter, ok...I understand you)


----------



## Timbu

Arena Pernmabuco









modified image to two colors of the video below



doleron said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT5DKFPANXE*


----------



## marcusflorida2

I guess Pernambuco added a little of Qatar architecture preview to the World Cup in Brazil.


----------



## AcesHigh

LP said:


> It's fair you posting about Gremio Arena. But, it's not right you posting or giving excessive importance posting about a training venue that is the Gremio Arena. Do you see anybody posting about Engenhão Stadium here? This will be also a training venue!!
> 
> Please! There are a exclusive thread about this stadium! (I'm a Gremio's supporter, ok...I understand you)


They can very well post Engenhão Stadium here, its on topic. If it was under reformation, it CERTAINLY should be posted here. It doesnt make that much sense (as Gremio Arena does) because its an "old" stadium that everyone already saw and there is nothing new to show.


----------



## jecarega

ruifo said:


> http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1973287/
> 
> *A new era dawns*
> 
> (LOC) Monday 17 December 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first of the stadiums that will host the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ was handed over on Sunday, some 15 days before the initial deadline agreed with FIFA and the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Organising Committee (LOC) in 2007.
> 
> Boasting a capacity of 64,000, the Estadio Castelao in Fortaleza heralds a new era in Brazilian football, with 12 safe, comfortable, sustainable and state-of-the-art stadiums opening their doors between now and 2014 across all five regions of Brazil.
> 
> “The Estadio Castelao does credit to Brazil in every sense and shows that we are winners both on and off the pitch,” announced Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff at the stadium’s inauguration ceremony. “The handover of this stadium marks the start of a decisive phase in the preparations for the FIFA Confederations Cup and the FIFA World Cup. We all feel a sense of fulfilment at this moment in time.”
> 
> Though he was in Japan attending the FIFA Club World Cup final, FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter addressed those present in a video message, which was shown on the stadium’s screen: “The Fortaleza venue is a perfect example of the excellent partnership between the Brazilian government, the Host Cities, the LOC and, above all, the people of Brazil. I would like to congratulate all those involved for their wonderful work. I cannot wait to go to Fortaleza and visit this wonderful stadium.”
> 
> “This is a historic date not just for the people of the state of Ceara, which is passionate about its football, but for all the people of Brazil,” commented LOC Chairman Jose Maria Marin, who was also speaking from Japan. “With six months to go before the FIFA Confederations Cup, the early handovers of the Estadio Castelao today and the Estadio Mineirao next Friday fill us with pride and enthusiasm.”
> 
> For his part, the Governor of Ceara Cid Gomes had this to say: “This beautiful stadium is the result of the endeavour of nearly 2,000 operatives, who have worked steadfastly to make it a reality. The fans of Fortaleza and Ceara are celebrating today because football here is becoming more and more important.”
> 
> During her tour of the new Estadio Castelao, President Rousseff had the honour of becoming the first person to kick a ball on the pitch. The first official games to be played at the stadium will be two Copa do Nordeste ties on 27 January, with local outfits Ceara and Fortaleza playing host to Bahia and Sport respectively.
> 
> The stadium will be managed and operated by the LOC and FIFA during the Exclusive Use Period only, which begins 21 days before the opening match of the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 and, the following year, before the FIFA World Cup.
> 
> “It needs to be said that Fortaleza has taken a very professional approach as a Host City and has had a dedicated project team in place from the very outset,” commented LOC CEO Ricardo Trade. “There are six months to go before the FIFA Confederations Cup, and we are now in a position to work calmly in partnership with the Host City in one or two test events with similar operational procedures to the ones we’ll be offering in June 2013.”




Congratulations to Fortaleza for finishing the works of Castelao.

If the world indeed comes to an end the next Friday, at least Fortaleza can be proud of finishing its stadium before the end of the world!


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador






























































fonte:http://globoesporte.globo.com/ba/fot...-salvador.html


----------



## fabri421

Fontenova is going well. Castelão looks awesome, big and beautiful

when I traveled, I "gostei" João Havelange Stadium. is this a training venue?


----------



## Timbu

*Google tradutor*

Video shows the work of Pernambuco Arena since the start until November



D.A said:


>


It is very interesting to see how the work has advanced rapidly, especially after the implementation of the acceleration plan. In the video above, which shows the evolution from the beginning of the work until the last month of November, you can see quite clearly that evolution.

Link http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/pt/n...EO-MOSTRA-OBRA-ARENA-PERNAMBUCO-NOVEMBRO.aspx



kennyjoao said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/pe/videos/t/edicoes/v/retrospectiva-2012-da-arena-pernambuco/2300980/


----------



## MarceloLima

Curitiba



Gorgonzola_CWB said:


> _Imagens aéreas das obras na Arena dos Paranaenses
> 10 de dezembro de 2012
> 
> Veja fotos aéreas das obras de reforma e ampliação da Arena dos Paranaenses, feitas no início deste mês. O estádio receberá jogos da Copa do Mundo de 2014._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arenacap.com.br/?p=2376


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8275639367/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão & Mineirão
Render & Result*


CASTELÃO



Bezzi said:


> Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real




MINEIRÃO



Bezzi said:


> Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real


----------



## Laurence2011

Is there a reason why there's so much space between the seats on the upper tier of the castelão?


----------



## ruifo

^^
They are still installing the seats. That was just partial.


----------



## DimitriB

Laurence2011 said:


> Is there a reason why there's so much space between the seats on the upper tier of the castelão?


The rest of the seats that has to be installed are on there way from the manufacturer. they will be installed before the first macth on 27/Jan/2013


----------



## Laurence2011

ah thanks


----------



## Sangnaris

The match against poverty, Gremio Arena



brunopme said:


> Minhas fotos... Não sou bom nisso, deu certo?


----------



## Sangnaris

The match against poverty, Gremio Arena



Valdemir said:


> Foto do Jogo Contra Pobreza 2012 realizado na Arena do Grêmio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigos do Zidane: Diego Cavalieri, Michel Salgado, Juan Pablo Sorin, Dedé, William, Alex, Fernando Hierro, Fredrik Ljungberg, Pedro Pauleta, Zinedine Zidane, Nakata, Falcão, Loco Abreu, Montero, Jardel, Deco, Solari, Karembeu, Gamarra, Guiñazu, Hulk, Welerson e Vitor Baía. Técnico: Luis Felipe Scolari
> 
> Amigos do Ronaldo contava com: Dida, Cafu, Roberto Carlos, Júnior Baiano, Réver, Djalminha, Neymar, Juninho Paulista, Ronaldo, Zico, Romário, Danrlei, Amaral, Lucas, Leandro Damião, Paulinho, Bebeto, Bruno, Serginho, Roger, Edmundo, Emerson, Roque Júnior e Cacá Ferrari. Técnico: Carlos Alberto Parreira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelo menos gramado dessa vez não foi patrolado, manteu-se firme e forte.


----------



## caiobck

Gutex said:


> *Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8275639367/sizes/l/in/photostream/


wow, que imagem , muito top o entorno do Mineirão


----------



## Gutex

*A nice retrospective of the works at Mineirão stadium*


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador
*21.12.2012*





























































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## ruifo

Second reinnaugurated stadium: *Mineirão, Belo Horizonte, MG* - 21/Dec/2012




jcjcosta said:


> Fotos de um amigo meu, que foi na festa


----------



## larsul

Why do people keep posting images from Gremio arena when is not an official venue?

The stadiums look awesome! Cant wait to be there in 2 years!


----------



## Axelferis

gremio could be integrated to WC 2014 according to FIFA rather than certain project not ready


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ What???
FIFA has long announced that should any venue be excluded from its WC, it would rather redistribute its scheduled matches to other venues than pick any replacement venue.


----------



## AcesHigh

larsul said:


> Why do people keep posting images from Gremio arena when is not an official venue?


because the thread is about World Cup 2014 and stadiums that will take part of it.

its not about OFFICIAL stadiums, meaning, the ones that will host World Cup matches.

support and training venues are welcome here too.


----------



## TEBC

2 ready, 10 to go!


----------



## DamianRC

Mineirao looks great!!!
congratulation


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> 2 ready, 10 to go!


COULD be "3 ready, 9 to go" 

Brazilian government + CBF + FIFA = hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ruifo

The 12 updated projects:



The Dark Night said:


> Atualizando os projetos (compilação que fiz com os 12 estádios da copa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A monotonia de estádios vai passar longe em 2014 :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## afonso_bh

Mineirão's project is wrong. Other than that, nice work!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

For sure the best compilation of stadiums for a WC.. at least til 2018 or 2022
Does anyone have a graphic like this one of South Africa, Germany and Japan/Korea, so we can illustrate that?!


----------



## Leedsrule

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> For sure the best compilation of stadiums for a WC.. at least til 2018 or 2022
> Does anyone have a graphic like this one of South Africa, Germany and Japan/Korea, so we can illustrate that?!


ive got no graphics but personally I think the 2006 world cup stadiums were the best generally, the best 2010 ones were the best but the worst 2010 ones looked awful. In 2014 it will be similar to SA, the best will be fantastic but the worst will be fairly poor.

In my opinion the Estadio Nacional, Arena Amazonia, Maracana (Looks better from outside than inside) and Fonte Nova look great but most of the others are mediocre and some look terrible (Corinthians stadium, Reclife stadium, arena pantanal and Arena das dunas).


----------



## TEBC

Leedsrule said:


> ive got no graphics but personally I think the 2006 world cup stadiums were the best generally, the best 2010 ones were the best but the worst 2010 ones looked awful. In 2014 it will be similar to SA, the best will be fantastic but the worst will be fairly poor.
> 
> In my opinion the Estadio Nacional, Arena Amazonia, Maracana (Looks better from outside than inside) and Fonte Nova look great but most of the others are mediocre and some look terrible (Corinthians stadium, Reclife stadium, arena pantanal and Arena das dunas).


The ones that you consider terrible are the ones that are unique (with Nacional and Amazonia)


----------



## [email protected]

Leedsrule said:


> ive got no graphics but personally I think the 2006 world cup stadiums were the best generally, the best 2010 ones were the best but the worst 2010 ones looked awful. In 2014 it will be similar to SA, the best will be fantastic but the worst will be fairly poor.
> 
> In my opinion the Estadio Nacional, Arena Amazonia, Maracana (Looks better from outside than inside) and Fonte Nova look great but most of the others are mediocre and some look terrible (Corinthians stadium, Reclife stadium, arena pantanal and Arena das dunas).


IMHO I truly believe that those ones you called terrible will look awesome only when finished. So I prefer to wait and not judge by the renders. But there isn't one that falls into a "blah" category for me so far.


----------



## Leedsrule

TEBC said:


> The ones that you consider terrible are the ones that are unique (with Nacional and Amazonia)


Amazona is unique, that was one of the ones I said I liked. But yes dunas and reclife are unique and I dont like those designs, and Pantanal just looks stupid. I like most of the others though, its just those 3, plus the dunas stadium i dont really like and im not convinced by the corinthians stadium either.



[email protected] said:


> IMHO I truly believe that those ones you called terrible will look awesome only when finished. So I prefer to wait and not judge by the renders. But there isn't one that falls into a "blah" category for me so far.


I agree, I dont want to judge until I see the final product.


----------



## Bezzi

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> For sure the best compilation of stadiums for a WC.. at least til 2018 or 2022
> Does anyone have a graphic like this one of South Africa, Germany and Japan/Korea, so we can illustrate that?!
















































Source: Pages from the book "De 1930 a 2014 - 20 Copas do Mundo - 84 Anos de História" of my authorship.


----------



## Sniper

^^ WOW!

Thank you!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Caraca, Awesome!!
Thank you and congrats for the great job :cheers:

I keep my opinion that theres no better copilation of 12 stadia than the one for Brazil 2014. Even tho Germany 2006 was also pretty good and had 2 big stars like Munich and Berlin stadiums


----------



## skaP187

Overall this is the best bid since atleast 1986. 
I am only disapointed with the national stadium in Brazil. It should have been 100 000 or more.


----------



## ruifo

skaP187 said:


> Overall this is the best bid since atleast 1986.
> I am only disapointed with the national stadium in Brazil. It should have been 100 000 or more.


The one in Brasilia?
Man, 70.000 is already way too much...


----------



## skaP187

ruifo said:


> The one in Brasilia?
> Man, 70.000 is already way too much...


Sorry, I ment the one in Rio, that for me is the true national stadium of Brazil, but maybe I am living in the past... the Maracaña


----------



## ruifo

skaP187 said:


> Sorry, I ment the one in Rio, that for me is the true national stadium of Brazil, but maybe I am living in the past... the Maracaña


Got it.

Maracanã is classic indeed, but it's not the national stadium anymore. Brazil is so large and spread out that it is impossible to have a single national stadium in this country.

Look below the size of the largest cities and the largest metropolitan areas fo Brazil (2010-2012 data). And the distance among then are really great. Fortaleza <=> Porto Alegre by plane takes 5h, for instance.


CITIES:


ruifo said:


> 100 Maiores Cidades Brasileiras (capitais + interior)
> *Estimativa Populacional do IBGE para Julho de 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte:
> http://www.ibge.gov.br/home/download/estatistica.shtm



METRO AREAS:


ruifo said:


> Segundo http://citypopulation.de/Brazil-Agglo.html, com dados do Censo 2010 do IBGE, as maiores Áreas Metropolitanas do Brasil são:



FLIGHT DISTANCE:


ruifo said:


> Um mapa com *estimados* de tempo de voo entre cidades brasileiras!
> 
> Clique para ampliar! / Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://fsbrasil.wordpress.com/mapamap/


----------



## netinhogga

Arena Pantanal


----------



## invasorzim

Talking about the finished stadiums I think Castelao looks excellent, instead of a renovation it looks like a completely new stadium. The Mineirao renovation looks nice but not so great as the Castelao one.

Anyway, after these two stadium which is the next to be opened? Fonte Nova, maybe?


----------



## ruifo

^^
I belive the next one should be Fonte Nova, either in Feb or Mar 2013.


----------



## Lsmjunior

invasorzim said:


> Talking about the finished stadiums I think Castelao looks excellent, instead of a renovation it looks like a completely new stadium. The Mineirao renovation looks nice but not so great as the Castelao one.
> 
> Anyway, after these two stadium which is the next to be opened? Fonte Nova, maybe?


Fonte-Nova, Salvador. kay:


----------



## [email protected]

Lsmjunior said:


> Fonte-Nova, Salvador. kay:


Some say Brasilia.


----------



## João Mafra

Arena das Dunas (December):





































Renders:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Bezzi, wonderful post ! Where can I find your book ?


----------



## Turkiiish

Merci


----------



## .D.

Arena das Dunas is so beautiful!


----------



## Alanzeh

Great work by Bezzi


----------



## Bezzi

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ Caraca, Awesome!!
> Thank you and congrats for the great job :cheers:
> 
> I keep my opinion that theres no better copilation of 12 stadia than the one for Brazil 2014. Even tho Germany 2006 was also pretty good and had 2 big stars like Munich and Berlin stadiums





Alanzeh said:


> Great work by Bezzi


Thank you guys



marcusflorida2 said:


> Bezzi, wonderful post ! Where can I find your book ?


Thanks for your interest. Unfortunately I still don't get the FIFA license for the use of logos, mascots and photographs, so I can't publish, but I can send a PDF version.


----------



## M.Diego

Excellent work Bezzi !!!

Working Professional !!!


----------



## SWN2011

the Arena Dunas' renders above are great. However I didn't see the video screen . Does Anyone know where will be placed the video screens ?


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902850&page=456




ruifo said:


> http://statigr.am/p/355994608903693463_21077600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse é do Brasillllll #orgulho #castelão #cearaemfotos
> 
> 
> http://statigr.am/p/355859422668957542_21077600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encantada com o #Castelão


----------



## cavalier

Arena Pernambuco:



FaB!O [..SgO..] said:


> Uuouuuu!! :banana: :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cidadedacopa.com.br/pt/n...MBUCO-DEZEMBRO-SOMBRA-CONFORTO-VER-JOGOS.aspx


----------



## lucassm

SWN2011:

The official video is this:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH_D8NFHjHc


This is the video I've made when I visited the contrution (30/10): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjlbwbM-B4


----------



## Timbu

Arena Pernmabuco

*Evolution of the last 12 months*



Timbu said:


> Credit: ODEBRECHT



Projection December 2012



Timbu said:


>


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador​
Fotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## Edgar Vix

*RIO 50°C*


----------



## Cauê

Beautiful Fonte Nova 

*Maracana [RIO DE JANEIRO] - Imagining an aerial image of the stadium*

​


----------



## Bacamarteiro

Bezzi said:


> Source: Pages from the book "De 1930 a 2014 - 20 Copas do Mundo - 84 Anos de História" of my authorship.


Bezzi, a capacidade de alguns estádios brasileiros está errada. Porto Alegre está no site da FIFA como 48.849, e Salvador como 48.747, entre outros erros.
Também não entendi a ordem. Se Brasília e Fortaleza têm maiores capacidades, por que BH está em terceiro?

.


----------



## Bezzi

Faz um bom tempo desde a última vez que atualizei o livro. E essa última vez, atualizei apenas a imagem dos estádios, pois alguns renders sofreram muitas alterações. As informações sobre as capacidades eu tirei do site da FIFA mesmo, mas eles atualizam constantemente, por isso não está batendo. Sobre a ordem dos estádios, eu estou mantendo um padrão do restante do livro onde o estádio da final vem em primeiro, os da semi em segundo e terceiro, quartas e assim por diante. Com as páginas soltas assim não deve fazer muito sentido, mas os números são na verdade, referências para as tabelas dos jogos que estão nas páginas anteriores aos estádios, as quais eu não postei. Aqui vai uma de exemplo onde a tabela e os estádios estão na mesma página:


online photo sharing


----------



## Bezzi

*Updating the stadiums progress:*

*BEL |..................Ready|
FOR |..................Ready|

SAL |..................87%..|
BRA |..................87%..|
REC |.................85%...|
RIO |................80%....|
SAO |............60%........|
POR |.......... 55%.........|
CUI |...........55%.........|
CUR |...........54%.........|
MAN |..........50%..........|
NAT |..........50%..........|*


----------



## Alanzeh

Bezzi said:


> Faz um bom tempo desde a última vez que atualizei o livro. E essa última vez, atualizei apenas a imagem dos estádios, pois alguns renders sofreram muitas alterações. As informações sobre as capacidades eu tirei do site da FIFA mesmo, mas eles atualizam constantemente, por isso não está batendo. Sobre a ordem dos estádios, eu estou mantendo um padrão do restante do livro onde o estádio da final vem em primeiro, os da semi em segundo e terceiro, quartas e assim por diante. Com as páginas soltas assim não deve fazer muito sentido, mas os números são na verdade, referências para as tabelas dos jogos que estão nas páginas anteriores aos estádios, as quais eu não postei. Aqui vai uma de exemplo onde a tabela e os estádios estão na mesma página:
> 
> 
> online photo sharing


Esses estádios do Vélez ( José Amalfitani ) e o Municipal de Mar del Plata são lindos!!!


----------



## Bacamarteiro

Bezzi said:


> Faz um bom tempo desde a última vez que atualizei o livro. E essa última vez, atualizei apenas a imagem dos estádios, pois alguns renders sofreram muitas alterações. As informações sobre as capacidades eu tirei do site da FIFA mesmo, mas eles atualizam constantemente, por isso não está batendo. Sobre a ordem dos estádios, eu estou mantendo um padrão do restante do livro onde o estádio da final vem em primeiro, os da semi em segundo e terceiro, quartas e assim por diante. Com as páginas soltas assim não deve fazer muito sentido, mas os números são na verdade, referências para as tabelas dos jogos que estão nas páginas anteriores aos estádios, as quais eu não postei. Aqui vai uma de exemplo onde a tabela e os estádios estão na mesma página:


Tudo bem. Mas o que achas de atualizar os números? E usar uma imagem "noturna" da Arena Pernambuco? rsrs
Seu trabalho é fantástico! Parabéns!


----------



## ruifo

Bezzi said:


> *Updating the stadiums progress:*
> 
> *BEL |..................Ready|
> FOR |..................Ready|
> 
> SAL |..................87%..|
> BRA |..................87%..|
> REC |.................85%...|
> RIO |................80%....|
> SAO |............60%........|
> POR |.......... 55%.........|
> CUI |...........55%.........|
> CUR |...........54%.........|
> MAN |..........50%..........|
> NAT |..........50%..........|*





*2014 WORLD CUP | X-RAY OF THE WORKS*



















*Sources:*
01-out-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-nov-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-dez-11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01-jan-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01-fev-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01-mar-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01-abr-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01-mai-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01-jun-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01-jul-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01-ago-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html
01-set-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...silia-e-avanco-no-maracana-marcam-agosto.html
01-out-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tadios-da-copa-passam-de-50-de-conclusao.html
01-nov-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-recebe-cadeiras-e-pe-vive-expectativa.html
02-dez-12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-e-castelao-sao-os-primeiros-com-grama.html
01-jan-13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...o-marca-conclusao-de-castelao-e-mineirao.html


----------



## Luisca79

ENGLISH PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## SWN2011

looking the stadiums of World Cup in 1978 it' s impressive how they are changing for nowadays...


----------



## mlgustavo

*Sport Recife new arena*

Sport Recife's new arena, commercial and sports facilities (Ilha do Retiro Stadium). It will be the new home of Sport Club do Recife. 

Construction will begin in 2013 after Confederations Cup. Meanwhile, Sport Recife will play in Arena Pernambuco.

It will not be a World Cup 2014 stadium, but it's design obeys all FIFA standards.

The stadium will have a capacity of over 46.000 seats an it is located in a central area of Recife. It's location is much better than the Arena Pernambuco which is in Recife's outskirts.

Architects: Pontual Arquitetos and Tomás Taveira Brasil

video:





renders:



















Courrent Ilha do Retiro stadium and sports facilities. Demolition begins after official approval.


----------



## The Game Is Up

ruifo said:


> *2014 WORLD CUP | X-RAY OF THE WORKS*


So now all venues have reached at least 50% completion. That's a big milestone!

So, basically, Sport is going to go the Palmeiras route and keep their own venue regardless of the World Cup. Where does that leave Náutico and Santa Cruz?


----------



## AcesHigh

Bacamarteiro said:


> Bezzi, a capacidade de alguns estádios brasileiros está errada. Porto Alegre está no site da FIFA como 48.849, e Salvador como 48.747, entre outros erros.
> Também não entendi a ordem. Se Brasília e Fortaleza têm maiores capacidades, por que BH está em terceiro?
> 
> .


Whats wrong with Porto Alegre´s capacity??



The Game Is Up said:


> So, basically, Sport is going to go the Palmeiras route and keep their own venue regardless of the World Cup. Where does that leave Náutico and Santa Cruz?


same thing with Grêmio, which already innaugurated its new stadium this december.


----------



## Bezzi

Bacamarteiro said:


> Tudo bem. Mas o que achas de atualizar os números? E usar uma imagem "noturna" da Arena Pernambuco? rsrs
> Seu trabalho é fantástico! Parabéns!


When I have time I will update. There's a beautiful night picture of Arena Pernambuco on page 149, even bigger than that


----------



## Bezzi

AcesHigh said:


> Whats wrong with Porto Alegre´s capacity??


FIFA continues reducing the capacity of the stadiums. Mineirão started with 69,000 and now is with 62,000


----------



## AcesHigh

Bezzi said:


> FIFA continues reducing the capacity of the stadiums. Mineirão started with 69,000 and now is with 62,000


maybe its the stadiums that wrongly stated their initial capacity.

Beira Rio´s capacity with the reforms will be less than 50 thousand. I had already said that, everybody here knew that, it was discussed at Internacional forums at Facebook and Orkut.

It was FIFA and the media on the rest of Brazil that kept publicizing a capacity above 50 thousand.

Final capacity will probably be about 47 thousand seated, about 8000 less than the all seated capacity of Gremio Arena.


----------



## JoeyJ

AcesHigh said:


> maybe its the stadiums that wrongly stated their initial capacity.
> 
> Beira Rio´s capacity with the reforms will be less than 50 thousand. I had already said that, everybody here knew that, it was discussed at Internacional forums at Facebook and Orkut.
> 
> It was FIFA and the media on the rest of Brazil that kept publicizing a capacity above 50 thousand.
> 
> Final capacity will probably be about 47 thousand seated, about 8000 less than the all seated capacity of Gremio Arena.


Sometimes you don't need very big stadiums for some world cup matches. I can recall New Zealand vs. Slovakia in 2010 in South Africa, attendance: 23.800. It was played at the Royal Bafokeng in Rustenburg which can hold 42.000 spectators. Some matches are not that popular. The Rustenburg stadiums hosted six matches in 2010 and none of them was sold-out, even England vs. USA. It also had to do with the stadiums location, but the popularity of the matches can also be an influence on attendance


----------



## AcesHigh

JoeyJ said:


> Sometimes you don't need very big stadiums for some world cup matches. I can recall New Zealand vs. Slovakia in 2010 in South Africa, attendance: 23.800. It was played at the Royal Bafokeng in Rustenburg which can hold 42.000 spectators. Some matches are not that popular. The Rustenburg stadiums hosted six matches in 2010 and none of them was sold-out, even England vs. USA. It also had to do with the stadiums location, but the popularity of the matches can also be an influence on attendance


well, I am not really talking about the capacity for the World Cup, since the two Porto Alegre stadiums usually have good publics (for brazilian standarts at least) all year round. I am just comparing the stadiums, just like someone would compare lets say Old Trafford to Etihad, regardless of the two stadiums hosting a World Cup or not.


----------



## X-COuNT

adeaide said:


>


Giant Maracana. :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh

X-COuNT said:


> I just ugly entrance to the stadium, it was the Fonte Nova is perfect.


this sentence makes absolutely no sense at all in english.


----------



## X-COuNT

AcesHigh said:


> this sentence makes absolutely no sense at all in english.


I use google translator guy, I do not know any English


----------



## X-COuNT

meant that the arena Salvador found the entrance to the stadium just ugly.


----------



## AcesHigh

X-COuNT said:


> meant that the arena Salvador found the entrance to the stadium just ugly.


are you saying:

1 - that the only part of the Fonte Nova stadium that you found to be ugly is the entrance

or

2 - you found the entrance to be just ugly, but its not necessarily the ONLY part of the stadium that you found ugly?


anyway, if you can´t communicate in english, maybe you should stay in the brazilian forum?


----------



## sursena

AcesHigh said:


> are you saying:
> 
> 1 - that the only part of the Fonte Nova stadium that you found to be ugly is the entrance
> 
> or
> 
> 2 - you found the entrance to be just ugly, but its not necessarily the ONLY part of the stadium that you found ugly?
> 
> 
> anyway, if you can´t communicate in english, maybe you should stay in the brazilian forum?


no, he is trying. Are you an English professor? good for you. 
De qualquer forma todo mundo tem direito a emitir suas opiniões ou ao menos tentar.


----------



## X-COuNT

AcesHigh said:


> are you saying:
> 
> 1 - that the only part of the Fonte Nova stadium that you found to be ugly is the entrance
> 
> or
> 
> 2 - you found the entrance to be just ugly, but its not necessarily the ONLY part of the stadium that you found ugly?
> 
> 
> anyway, if you can´t communicate in english, maybe you should stay in the brazilian forum?


Achei apenas a entrada do estádio feia, o resto está ótimo. Acho que deu pra entender agora não é? E outra, estou aqui para compartilhar imagens e informações, não para aprender inglês. Se a tradução não sai de forma correta aí já não é mais comigo, eu tentei. ,D


----------



## X-COuNT

sursena said:


> no, he is trying. Are you an English professor? good for you.
> De qualquer forma todo mundo tem direito a emitir suas opiniões ou ao menos tentar.


That's it 
;D


----------



## X-COuNT

Amazon Arena on 13/01/2013


----------



## pathfinder_2010

nice.. really looking forward to this one.
will there be a lot of interest in manaus as they will only be hosting a few games and probably not getting any big teams to play there


----------



## pathfinder_2010

netinhogga said:


> Arena Pantanal


which host city stadium is this ?


----------



## FAAN

^^Arena Pantanal in Cuiabá (Mato Grosso).


----------



## Chimbanha

Aceshigh, posting pictures of training grounds does not grant you the right to decide who has or hasn't the right of participating in this thread


----------



## pathfinder_2010

FAAN said:


> ^^Arena Pantanal in Cuiabá (Mato Grosso).


thanks. looking at the picture its one of the few stadiums that's in the outskirts of the main city..


----------



## Phayer

Some stage is already set?


----------



## TEBC

Phayer said:


> Some stage is already set?


2: Mineirao and Castelao
4 in the next two months: Maracana, Pernambuco, Fonte Nova and Nacional
The rest in December


----------



## AcesHigh

Chimbanha said:


> Aceshigh, posting pictures of training grounds does not grant you the right to decide who has or hasn't the right of participating in this thread


posting pictures of official stadiums does not grant you the right to decide who has the right to say or not say if someone who can´t speak english should or should not participate in the thread.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> 2: Mineirao and Castelao
> 4 in the next two months: Maracana, Pernambuco, Fonte Nova and Nacional
> The rest in December


I have big doubts some of those will be ready for June. Of these 3, the only one I am sure is Fonte Nova. Notice that even though they were already innaugurated, both Gremio Arena, Mineirão and Castelão will only be 100% ready around February-March.

Extrapolating this situation for the other stadium, which must be 100% ready by June, they should reach the same stage that Gremio Arena, Mineirão and Castelão were in June (when these 3 were innaugurated) in March or April at most!!!

Maracanã, Arena Pernambuco and Nacional, being as ready as Gremio Arena/Mineirão/Castelão were in December, by March??? I really doubt it.


----------



## Chimbanha

AcesHigh said:


> posting pictures of official stadiums does not grant you the right to decide who has the right to say or not say if someone who can´t speak english should or should not participate in the thread.


I'm just reminding eventual thread visitors that you don't have the power to decide, moderators do. You can say whatever you want, I couldn't care less - I'm used to ignoring your posts and pics since they don't belong in this thread anyway.


----------



## AcesHigh

Chimbanha said:


> I'm just reminding eventual thread visitors that you don't have the power to decide, moderators do.


why would you need to remind anyone of such obvious thing? I never decided anything. I only said that he should, by his OWN DECISION, not post in the english forum if he can´t properly communicate in english, otherwise people won´t understand what he is saying. :| :|




> You can say whatever you want, I couldn't care less - I'm used to ignoring your posts and pics since they don't belong in this thread anyway.


Its quite funny that you feel you should remind people I have not the power to decide who should post in this thread, moderators do and blah blah blah, but at the same time you feel YOU decide who post in this thread, and what belongs in this thread or does not. To you I say: MODERATORS do decide what belongs in this thread, not you! hno:hno:

Anyway, you are wrong, since moderators think Gremio Arena is on-topic. 

finally, I am also used to ignore your posts since you usually have nothing intelligent to say. Therefore, no worry pal. I hold no hard feelings against you for ignoring my posts.


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA*










IMAGE FROM MYZOON.COM: www.myzoon.com​


----------



## JoeyJ

Can't wait to see the Maracanã completed


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

More details about Arena da Baixada - Curitiba













This is the website with the latest news and pictures of the construction: http://www.arenacap.com.br/

There`s also this excelent article about the Arena, but it`s in portuguese: http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/teto-retratil-e-o-diferencial-da-arena-paranaense,186787.htm



*Arena da Baixada for World Cup 2014*











*Arena da Baixada after World Cup 2014*


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



davidg9 said:


>


----------



## DimitriB

To get another point to hope fifa allow the bridal vale shape of net. The vuvuzela was a South African tradition, so why not the bridal vale shape of nets in Brazil !

Traditions must kept alive !!!


----------



## Turkiiish

Thank you for the photos
Nice football stadium


----------



## Vicente Jr




----------



## Diego MAO

Amazon Arena


----------



## JoeyJ

Wow, Brasilia looking good!


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

Pictures from today from Arena da Baixada - Curitiba


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA - RIO (NEW IMAGES)*














































*Photos by Genílson Araújo - Agência O Globo*​


----------



## Timbu

*Arena Pernambuco*



Timbu said:


> 57940724
> Link http://vimeo.com/57940724
> 
> With local presence in Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo, we are delighted to announce the launch of our latest set of work in Brazil. The subject matter is the stunning new multi-use Arena Pernambuco, located in the western suburbs of Recife, and one of the official host venues for the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup ™ and 2014 FIFA World Cup ™.
> Working in partnership with [Odebrecht/Arena Pernambuco], Squint/Opera has produced a dynamic 2 minute video showcasing an exclusive preview of the new stadium which will be opened to the public later this year.
> Fonte: http://vimeo.com/57940724
> 
> 
> 57933725
> Link http://vimeo.com/57933725
> 
> Squint/Opera, a global creative content agency with local presence in Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo, is delighted to announce the launch of its latest set of work in Brazil. The subject matter is the stunning new multi-use Arena Pernambuco, located in the western suburbs of Recife, and one of the official host venues for the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup ™ and 2014 FIFA World Cup ™. Working in partnership with [Odebrecht/Arena Pernambuco], Squint/Opera has produced a dynamic 2 minute video showcasing an exclusive preview of the new stadium which will be opened to the public later this year
> The ambitious sequences took several days to film and for maximum impact, a Phantom HD Gold camera was used which is capable of shooting 1000 frames per second and thus capturing amazing super slow motion camera sequences to show the scale and grandeur of the project.
> 
> Fonte: http://vimeo.com/57933725
> 
> 
> 58000783
> Link http://vimeo.com/58000783
> 
> Working in partnership with [Odebrecht/Arena Pernambuco], Squint/Opera has produced an exciting new tool which enables fans to visualise the actual view from their seat in the stadium;
> With local presence in Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo, we are delighted to announce the launch of our latest set of work in Brazil. The subject matter is the stunning new multi-use Arena Pernambuco, located in the western suburbs of Recife, and one of the official host venues for the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup ™ and 2014 FIFA World Cup ™.
> 
> Fonte: http://vimeo.com/58000783


----------



## Vicente Jr

A segunda fase da montagem da cobertura do Estádio Mané Garrincha já começou! Esta é a etapa de instalação das treliças metálicas que sustentarão a membrana da cobertura. O palco da abertura da Copa das Confederações já está 87% pronto.

Cada uma das 48 treliças tem 68m de comprimento e 12m de altura. As peças estão sendo erguidas por quatro guindastes posicionados no campo.

A terceira e última etapa da cobertura será a colocação da membrana, que cobrirá os cerca de 71 mil assentos do estádio.


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, MG*





































Source: https://www.facebook.com/belo2014


----------



## William.freire

Arena de São Paulo



LP said:


> De 14 de janeiro - flickr Copagov
> 
> Não tinha visto por aqui ainda:


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba-PR

Pictures taken today (25/01/13): http://www.arenacap.com.br/?p=2713


----------



## befs

I love the New Mineirão!!!


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99583255#post99583255







Cesar M. said:


> 25/01
> 
> Lanchonete (são 44)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catracas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior iluminado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99584697#post99584697


http://statigr.am/p/376936379109234304_9018732










http://statigr.am/p/376286879783931388_260577642


----------



## ruifo

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1995215/?intcmp=newsreader_news_box_3

*Secretary General to begin 2013 Host City tour*

(FIFA.com) Friday 25 January 2013









© Getty Images

On Sunday 27 January, FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke will embark on the first leg of a tour that will take him once again to all 12 Host Cities of the 2014 FIFA World Cup™ during this calendar year.

The first stop will be Fortaleza, where he will, together with Sports Minister Aldo Rebelo, LOC President Jose Maria Marin, LOC Board of Administration members Ronaldo and Bebeto, and FIFA Executive Committee member Marco Polo Del Nero, attend the first Host City test event at a 2014 FIFA World Cup arena with two Copa do Nordeste matches to be played at the completely remodelled Castelao.

“During this upcoming trip, we will celebrate two landmarks – the first official test event for the FIFA Confederations Cup, and the celebrations to mark the 500-day countdown to the World Cup kick-off on 12 June 2014,” said Valcke.

“In fact, we have entered the finishing straight in our preparations for these extremely important events in the home of the five-time world champions. I am very excited to be able to experience these special moments personally in Brazil.

"We have entered the finishing straight in our preparations for these extremely important events in the home of the five-time world champions.Jérôme Valcke", FIFA Secretary General.

Valcke was referring in particular to Monday 28 January and the 500-day celebrations in Brasilia when the last remaining visual icon of the 2014 FIFA World Cup will also be unveiled, namely the Official Poster.

As Brasilia will also provide the stage for the opening match of the FIFA Confederations Cup between Brazil and Japan on 15 June 2013, the delegation will also take the opportunity to visit the capital city stadium and receive a status report from Governor Agnelo Queiroz.

On 29 January, the delegation will then continue its tour to the next Festival of Champions’ Host City, Salvador, where the delegation will receive a latest update on their preparations followed by a stadium visit. The four-day trip will end in Rio de Janeiro on 30 January with a board meeting of the Local Organising Committee.

You can read interesting facts and figures on the 500-day countdown to the FIFA World Cup by clicking the relevant link on the right hand side.


----------



## Carrara

Off-topic, but worth it:

Welcome to Brazil 360, an interactive trip that will take you to visit the 12 host cities of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ in a way you’ve never seen before. http://www.braziltour360.com/


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador​








http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/p/396311409148172149_35638460









http://statigr.am/p/396414384922798040_17937920​


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=378475502248630&set=a.370788793017301.85101.214073238688858&type=3&theater


----------



## ruifo

*Arena Pernambuco - Recife, PE*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=532103693500623&set=a.468067756570884.106205.100001029918799&type=1&theater


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium - Rio de Janeiro*










Agora começaram com as azuis



























From Globo Esporte​


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador






















































































































Roberto Mendes​


----------



## issamx5

*Beira-Rio Stadium*


----------



## Sniper

Edit


----------



## cavalier

Arena pernambuco - Recife:



Cesar M. said:


> ApexBrasil





Cesar M. said:


> Luciana Aith


----------



## cavalier

...



joaquimfc said:


> Fotos de ontem (já postaram uma):





jmascena said:


> Imagens do video abaixo:


----------



## Turkiiish

Les stades on une très grande capacité. Très moderne aussi ! Bravo le Brésil


----------



## Izumy

Castelão - Fortaleza


















































































Luciana Aith​


----------



## wesllytb

arena corinthians


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
24/Feb/2013


http://statigr.am/p/398579913449732639_258264541











http://statigr.am/p/398622125609347196_248450921


----------



## rodrigorc

Fonte Nova - Salvador, BA - February 22nd, 2013 - 96% done.









Photo: Roberto Mendes










Photo: Roberto Mendes


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
24/Feb/2013



http://statigr.am/p/387790341614390171_265299145











http://statigr.am/p/387788763666893692_265299145











http://statigr.am/p/398473970275651758_33555323











http://statigr.am/p/398594958061483636_21585268











http://statigr.am/p/398632300130860314_308779862











http://statigr.am/p/398672810041559027_145197192











http://statigr.am/p/398666817261792110_30772041











http://statigr.am/p/398654453611672702_30842476


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador
































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/secopa_bahia​


----------



## skaP187

Ah man I anvy every one who will be at this world cup.


----------



## William1605

Amazing arenas!


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
24/Feb/2013



http://statigr.am/p/399367478918263396_298294363











http://statigr.am/p/398804400718664858_26988252











http://statigr.am/p/398800364340060777_179179679











http://statigr.am/p/399153653239759536_270947543


----------



## slipperydog

Brazil 2014 LOC visits FIFA to provide update on progress


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
24/Feb/2013


----------



## Feleru*

En cual de todos estos estadios va ha ser la Inauguración y clausura?


----------



## FAAN

^^

*Opening Match:*

*Arena de São Paulo - São Paulo*

68,000










*Final Match:*

*Maracanã - Rio:*

79,000


----------



## Lejf

Já to enjoado de ver o castelão!!!!


----------



## donizete

Lejf said:


> Já to enjoado de ver o castelão!!!!


me too. Long time.hno:


----------



## João Mafra

^^Me too


----------



## fabri421

Lejf said:


> Já to enjoado de ver o castelão!!!!


hehehehehe, but it was the first... 

Which one will be the next finished?


----------



## andretanure

Fonte Nova


----------



## Lejf

Fonte nova!!!! Afinal, a copa das confederações tá chegando...


----------



## ruifo

Lejf said:


> Já to enjoado de ver o castelão!!!!


Sorry, I hate to desapoint you, but that's just the begining, as it is the first one completed and next Sunday hosting its fouth test match for the CP 2013 and the WC 2014.

Many more to come. Hopefully also from Mineirão too, as well as Fonte Nova (next in line to be innaugurated).


----------



## Lejf

ruifo said:


> Sorry, I hate to desapoint you, but that's just the begining, as it is the first one completed and next Sunday hosting its fouth test match for the CP 2013 and the WC 2014.
> 
> Many more to come. Hopefully also from Mineirão too, as well as Fonte Nova (next in line to be innaugurated).


Tenho acompanhado as obras dos estádios e uma das que mais acompanhei foi a do castelão........ Estou acompanhando o fórum justamente pelas fotos e que venham muitas!!!!! Apenas achei que as fotos do castelão pronto, estão se repetindo bastante.... Não dejesei fazer nehum tipo de crítica!!! Sorry!!


----------



## Sniper

*RECIFE*


D.A said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/553320_476314615767735_230959230_n.jpg


----------



## William1605

AMAZING!


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador













































































































Fonte​


----------



## João Mafra

*ARENA DAS DUNAS*


----------



## rodrigorc

Best stadiums/arenas so far (my opinion and consider beauty, concept, etc) 

1- Fonte Nova
2- Nacional Brasília (it can be the first after completed, but not yet)
3- Pernambuco (Even before completion, i can consider already a better arena than Castelão, but not sure about Maracanã, still looking strange we have to wait.)
4- Maracanã
5- Castelão
6- Mineirão (is 6th position now, but it will probably decrease until the last position, because the other stadiums are gonna be finished)


----------



## Leedsrule

Mineirao is top of the list so far imo. Fonte nova and Nacional will be close behind when finished I think, and the Castelão looks crap.


----------



## MarceloLima

IMHO there's no ugly stadium in this WC...


----------



## OKT23

MarceloLima said:


> IMHO there's no ugly stadium in this WC...


its difficult to do a ugly stadium these days, but most of the stadiums of this world cup are average only, only the maracana and the stadium of corinthians are really great i think.
I think the WC of 2018 in Russia will have much better stadiums.


----------



## bbbatista

^^
Great shots!
I think the upper chairs are too dark! Since the first time I think this!


----------



## TEBC

Bruno_BL said:


> Funny, because in my opinion Corinthian's stadium will be one of the worst stadiums.
> So, you can see, its just a matter of opinion.


Wors is very different from ugly. You can say it that is ugly but you can say that the most modern stadium in Brazil is the worst


----------



## TEBC

JoeyJ said:


> I like Salvador, with Brasilia being a close second. These design, as well as Recifes compensate the "ordinary" designs like Cuiaba and Curitiba.


Cuiaba and Curitiba ordinary????? Thats probably a joke


----------



## JoeyJ

TEBC said:


> Cuiaba and Curitiba ordinary????? Thats probably a joke


No, just a matter of personal opinion. Cuiaba and curitiba are not that special in my opinion.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
03/Mar/2013




CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


>





CearáVozão said:


> Fonte das fotos:
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/torcedoresdovozao/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Another proper World Cup stadium. Well done .


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
03/Mar/2013





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFA6eq9yWuo


----------



## Izumy

*Time Lapse - Fonte Nova - Salvador*


----------



## Peter Tosh

I loved the Castelão, modern stadium and passes that climate that we have only in South America, Castelão and Mineirão modernized without losing its identity.
The Mané Garrincha/Brasilia stadium remember a great classic stadiums, but very modern.


----------



## Izumy

Arena Pernambuco - Recife























































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/fotos/2013/03/fotos-veja-como-esta-construcao-da-arena-pernambuco.html​


----------



## Suburbanist

*Maracana stadium worksite flooded*

Maracana stadium worksite has been severely flooded










Here, an outrageous violation of all construction site safety protocols: 4 workers removing water without IPE/ISE: no harnesses, no protective gear, no adequate clothing.








Let's hope works are stopped until all safety protocols for workers are checked and put in place. It is inadmissible, out of an emergency situation, to have workers without safety equipment and restraint working several dozen meters up on an uneven surface like that.


----------



## dallagnese

and there goes the deadline...


----------



## João Mafra

*ARENA DAS DUNAS*


----------



## hugenholz

Suburbanist said:


> Maracana stadium worksite has been severely flooded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, an outrageous violation of all construction site safety protocols: 4 workers removing water without IPE/ISE: no harnesses, no protective gear, no adequate clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope works are stopped until all safety protocols for workers are checked and put in place. It is inadmissible, out of an emergency situation, to have workers without safety equipment and restraint working several dozen meters up on an uneven surface like that.


That's crazy...


----------



## Laurence2011

is this to do with the water table? ^^


----------



## lfelipe

According to Globo TV, those were Germans technicians who are monitoring the installation of the coverage by the workers. It was also stated that the site possessed a safety net, but they were warned by those responsible for the works because they were not using safety equipment.


----------



## daniboy1

*Arena Pernambuco - Março 2013*





































http://www.odebrechtarenas.com.br/estadio/arena-pernambuco​


----------



## x3a

*Beira Rio - Porto Alegre*


----------



## M.Diego

*Arena Corinthians*




































































































Fonte: http://helicamera.com.br/fotos/estadio-abertura-da-copa-em-06032013/


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

News from Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

Three new rows created by closing the moat, that will be used as a rainwater reservoir. And the distance between field and the first row of seats will be 6 meters on the sideline and 7 meters behind the goals!

These three new rows will create 2.200 new seats!

http://www.arenacap.com.br/?p=2972


----------



## donizete

M.Diego said:


> *Arena Corinthians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the biggest club in the Américas, the best stadium. No doubt for me. CORINTHIANS ARENA is the most modern and beautiful for Brazil World Cup 2014.


----------



## Wendel csc

Arena Castelão, more of Ceará x Asa 03/03/13.


----------



## Sniper

*Recife Stadium - now close to 95%*



jmascena said:


> .


----------



## CSimon78

donizete said:


> M.Diego said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Corinthians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the biggest club in the Américas, the best stadium. No doubt for me. CORINTHIANS ARENA is the most modern and beautiful for Brazil World Cup 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry forum visitors, it is a fanatical supporter. This opinion should not be considered.
Click to expand...


----------



## CSimon78

Maracanã, pictures of 07/03/13


----------



## Axelferis

i saw a report concerning the flooding in maracana
This project looks like a giant joke with all the delays


----------



## donizete

CSimon78 said:


> donizete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry forum visitors, it is a fanatical supporter. This opinion should not be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but respect opinions is the basis for a good relationship.hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## fabri421

so Recife will be finished almost inmediatly after Salvador, and Brasilia?


----------



## Sniper

fabri421 said:


> so Recife will be finished almost inmediatly after Salvador, and Brasilia?


Salvador is almost ready, but Recife will be finished before Brasília. Right now, Brasília is at 90-91%.

Salvador > Recife > Brasília or Rio


----------



## Brauliocaetano

I'm anxious to see everything ready and party and drink and show the joy and the development of Brazil to the world.


----------



## 1772

Will everything be ready until june?


----------



## [email protected]

1772 said:


> Will everything be ready until june?


Define "everything".


----------



## Laurence2011

has the maracana flood been sorted?


----------



## 1772

[email protected] said:


> Define "everything".


Stadiums?


----------



## fabbio_123

It seems so. Out of the 6 conf cup stadia, I'm only concerned about brasilia and rio, which need to speed up a bit. Specially rio. Ironically, these are the two main stadia for the conf cup (opening and final match).


----------



## fabbio_123

On the Infrastructure side, there will be very little ready for the conf cup. But this is aimed at the world cup anyway.


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador








































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/​


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ Fonte Nova construction is done, right?
Yeah. It's beautiful. It will be more beautiful if there's the musical fountain replacing the existing one, but the statues.


----------



## love-qatar

Amazing


----------



## OKT23

Fonte Nova stadium looks amazing.


----------



## JoeyJ

Job well done in Salvador! I wonder how it will look with the temporary seats in the "gap". during the CC and the WC


----------



## guigow2004

JoeyJ said:


> Job well done in Salvador! I wonder how it will look with the temporary seats in the "gap". during the CC and the WC


Joey, the temporary stand is gonna be a big tier with a size equivalent to the first 2 tiers. The temp stand will not connect with the existing stands, so it's gonna have two small gaps each side, used as an access area.

I'm just telling you what i saw in the project. (Since 2009 it was predicted in the project).

Let's see if they will follow the project.


----------



## JoeyJ

guigow2004 said:


> Joey, the temporary stand is gonna be a big tier with a size equivalent to the first 2 tiers. The temp stand will not connect with the existing stands, so it's gonna have two small gaps each side, used as an access area.
> 
> I'm just telling you what i saw in the project. (Since 2009 it was predicted in the project).
> 
> Let's see if they will follow the project.


Thanks man. i'm not sure if i like a temporary stand though, the gap is the main characteristic of this stadium and i kinda like it. But we'll see...


----------



## Leedsrule

It makes sense to use the gap, its a good way of incresing capacity temporarily and then reducing it after the wc leaving the stadium looking even better. Thats a better way of doing it than removing a tier or something that ruins the look of the stadium.

I expect the temporary stand will fit in quite well. it wont be one of theose clearly temporary metal scaffolding stands, itll look good and fit in with the design I expect.

The stadium looks great though! 2nd best so far, but still absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




Regis Lima said:


>











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0609276.-2207520000.1363044899&type=3&theater


----------



## Cauê

MARACANA STADIUM


Maracanã por Wanderson Pedro, no Flickr









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.390697057696073.1073741831.106239412808507&type=1​


----------



## dennie

hope they put on a good show next year


----------



## guigow2004

Arena Fonte Nova - Salvador/BA

Doing a tour in the stadium (The interiors are not completed yet)


----------



## Feleru*

¿Cómo es que se llama la canción del último video? la recuerdo desde los comerciales de NIKE pero no me he podido acordar de el nombre para bajarla.


----------



## Urbano Prudente

^^ MAS QUE NADA - Sergio Mendes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfa6fRjPlUE


----------



## guigow2004

Feleru* said:


> ¿Cómo es que se llama la canción del último video? la recuerdo desde los comerciales de NIKE pero no me he podido acordar de el nombre para bajarla.


The song is more precisely this one (Brasil 66): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U1v01SGtGE


----------



## fabri421

guigow2004 said:


> Arena Fonte Nova - Salvador/BA
> 
> Doing a tour in the stadium (The interiors are not completed yet)


hehe, gostei dos cachorros.

Nice stadium, that space for temporary stands will be great for concerts.

So as I see next will be Maracaná, Nacional even is not ready? any news from Brasilia?


----------



## pcalil

fabri421 said:


> hehe, gostei dos cachorros.
> 
> Nice stadium, that space for temporary stands will be great for concerts.
> 
> So as I see next will be Maracaná, Nacional even is not ready? any news from Brasilia?


I think next wil be Arena Pernambuco, and I still expect Nacional before Maracanã, but both will be delivered in closing dates, anyway.


----------



## evannder

^^^
The next arena will be Arena Pernambuco, at April 17.


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/turismobahia/​


----------



## William1605

Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Izumy

Fonte Nova - Salvador

































































































































































































































































































_Fotos: Raul Golinelli/Gov BA (http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/)_​


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão, Fortaleza, CE (17/Mar/2013)*
_Fonte/Source: internet_



http://statigr.am/p/413682512539260447_216498172











http://statigr.am/p/413744554020021460_188091896











http://statigr.am/p/413747670214324404_288144427











http://statigr.am/p/413749157053327400_43689601











http://statigr.am/p/413769176473121636_37248051











http://statigr.am/p/413737623971393050_9060474


----------



## João Mafra

*ARENA DAS DUNAS - NATAL 
*


----------



## Gutex

*Brazilian fans get chance to become virtual World Champions*
(FIFA.com) Friday 15 March 2013










Brazilian football fans will have the possibility to follow in the footsteps of footballing greats such as Pelé and Ronaldo, albeit virtually by participating in the Brazilian qualifiers for the FIFA Interactive World Cup 2013 and standing the chance to be a FIFA World Champion.

The Brazilian qualifiers will be held between March 16 and April 13 in seven capital cities. The virtual tournament is oganised by FIFA in association with Presenting Partners, EA SPORTS™ and PlayStation®, will also see FIFA Partner, Visa involved as a sponsor.

With eight qualifying rounds, the tournament will be held at universities in the six cities hosting the FIFA Confederations Cup 2013: Rio de Janeiro, Salvador, Brasília, Fortaleza, Recife and Belo Horizonte. Both the opening round and the Brazilian Final will be held in a large 400m² area at the Eldorado Mall, in the city of Sao Paulo. The winner in Brazil will compete at the FIFA Interactive World Cup 2013 Grand Final, to be held in the Spanish capital of Madrid from May 4-8. The world champion will receive a US$20,000 cash prize plus an exclusive invitation to the FIFA Ballon d’Or, event, which honors the best soccer players in the world.

FIFA’s Head of Strategy and Brand Management, Ralph Straus commented: “We are delighted to have Visa on board for the Brazilian qualifiers. The FIFA Interactive World Cup is an ideal platform to engage with a younger, digitally dynamic fan base who are passionate and knowledgeable about football. With over 1.6million players globally, the tournament has seen a significant rise in participation, highlighting the appeal amongst a hard to reach target group”.

Luis Cássio de Oliveira, Marketing Executive Director at Visa do Brasil added; “Everybody knows that Brazilians are passionate about soccer and that anything soccer-related can move crowds. Even when the subject is in virtual form, soccer continues to draw people’s attention. For Visa, being a FIFA partner and being present during special moments for the fans of this sport is very important,” explains Luis Cássio de Oliveira, Marketing Executive Director at Visa do Brasil. “This tournament is another initiative we are proud to take part in, especially since it will be held in the country hosting the next FIFA tournament” he says.

All information on the Brazilian round will be posted on the Official FIFA Interactive World Cup Facebook fanpage and the EA SPORTS Brazil Facebook fanpage.

Contestants can still participate and compete in this year’s FIWC through the online tournament played on the PLAYSTATION®Network, by registering ‘in-game’ in FIFA ’13 on their PS3.

http://www.fifa.com/interactiveworldcup/news/newsid=2031481/index.html


----------



## The Game Is Up

> Yeah but these stadiums in US are awful compared to the ones in Brazil 2014, we lost a lot of capacity in our stadiums due to new FIFA regulations.


Well, obviously, stadium technology has advanced since then. It took 5 World Cup cycles until a country has matched US '94 in capacity. Also, many of the US '94 stadia are no longer in use, in particular: the old Stanford stadium, the old Giants stadium, the old Soldier Field, Foxboro, Silverdome.

Anyway, to veer the discussion back to topic, being that it's the more visible stadium, I hope they did the temple of Brazilian football some justice. It would be nice to see the Rio derbies return to prominence.


----------



## guigow2004

The Game Is Up said:


> Well, obviously, stadium technology has advanced since then. *It took 5 World Cup cycles until a country has matched US '94 in capacity.*


I'm sorry but no one tried to "match" the US '94 capacity. And it's not related to technology at all.. We had 200.000 people in Brazil's Maracanã back in 1950's world cup.

You have to consider that USA has stadiums with large capacity because the population is more than 300 million and they really go to the stadiums. Always good attendances. In Brazil is a little different. The american "soccer" league is already having better attendance rates than the brazilian league. That's why the stadiums are not that big.. It costs a lot to maintain big stadiums.

France 1998, Japan 2002 or Germany 2006, nobody tried to match the US capacity. They tried to match their own people's needs with stadiums that fits their population size. Because the world cup goes away and they have to take care of the stadiums after that.

BTW, I'm not criticizing the stadiums in US, i'm just comparing with the stadiums used back in 1994. I know USA has awesome stadiums. Like the one in the city of Dallas.

:cheers:


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana*









From: http://www.agenciaoglobo.com.br/ui/fotosDia/Default.aspx









From: O Globo​


----------



## JoeyJ

guigow2004 said:


> I'm sorry but no one tried to "match" the US '94 capacity. And it's not related to technology at all.. We had 200.000 people in Brazil's Maracanã back in 1950's world cup.
> 
> You have to consider that USA has stadiums with large capacity because the population is more than 300 million and they really go to the stadiums. Always good attendances. In Brazil is a little different. The american "soccer" league is already having better attendance rates than the brazilian league. That's why the stadiums are not that big.. It costs a lot to maintain big stadiums.
> 
> France 1998, Japan 2002 or Germany 2006, nobody tried to match the US capacity. They tried to match their own people's needs with stadiums that fits their population size. Because the world cup goes away and they have to take care of the stadiums after that.
> 
> BTW, I'm not criticizing the stadiums in US, i'm just comparing with the stadiums used back in 1994. I know USA has awesome stadiums. Like the one in the city of Dallas.
> 
> :cheers:


Another fact why the 94 WC had a higher capacity is because of the way the americans put a crowd in a stadium. US stadiums, especially College football stadiums (Orlando, Stanford, but also the Rose Bowl) had these long boards to sit on instead of individual seats. Individual seats take up more room than these boards where everyone is just squeezed together. This makes a big diff in capacity. 

Look at stanford stadium in 94 and giants stadium. Stanford was a college football stadium, now renovated, but in 94 with boards instead of seats. By capacity, stanford was bigger than Giants stadium in New York (NFL) even though Giants was much bigger, almost twice as big. They had a second tier, but were still smaller in capacity than single tier Stanford.

Stanford was renovated in 2006, it looks bigger but has now a capacity of 50.000, with individual seats.


----------



## jerseyboi

---


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão stadium - Belo Horizonte, MG*


----------



## AcesHigh

stoutekont said:


> The stadiums look beautiful. When will the new Beira Rio be ready?
> The new home of Gremio is impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://stadiumzone.weebly.com


there are better photos than the one in StadiumZone here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600897&page=54


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## slipperydog

Suburbanist said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't like the qualifier format for Africa? They will have all these 10 groups competing on round-robin rounds, but then the qualified teams will be decided on 5 direct matches between winners of these groups, home and away, and that is it.
> 
> Looks too brutal for me. Surely it can produce some upsets, but that is very high-stakes for a qualifier stage... just my :2cents:


The format is a one-time thing because they had back to back African Cup of Nations, so they shortened CAF qualification.


----------



## JoeyJ

If a team has an off-day during the third round it's indeed somewhat cruel, but they all know what's at stake so.. and on the other hand, they are home-and-away ties. So it's just a knock-out stage. Nothing wrong with that. 

Also, my views on the past qualifying round:
http://www.worldcupofjoe.com/1/post/2013/03/qualification-news-march-madness.html


----------



## William1605

Edgar Vix said:


>


:sarcasm: :yawn:


----------



## Red85

William1605 said:


> :sarcasm: :yawn:


**** it, I like it. The joke I mean eh.


----------



## donizete

*Good. Very good.*



William1605 said:


> :sarcasm: :yawn:


Creative and funny.:lol:


----------



## Feleru*

Edgar Vix said:


>


XD

The perfect PalmFace


----------



## Pedro EM

JoeyJ said:


> If a team has an off-day during the third round it's indeed somewhat cruel, but they all know what's at stake so.. and on the other hand, they are home-and-away ties. So it's just a knock-out stage. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Also, my views on the past qualifying round:
> http://www.worldcupofjoe.com/1/post/2013/03/qualification-news-march-madness.html


Still it is tough considering the two strongest from that continent could face each other for example Ghana- Cote d'Ivoire or Nigeria-Cameroon.


----------



## Cauê

Maracana Stadium (today)
RIO DE JANEIRO









*By Érica Ramalho*​


----------



## FAAN

Arena de São Paulo



























http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/g...13#foto-259372​


----------



## Gutovsky

^^ Starting to look good!


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

http://www.arenacap.com.br/















































*FURACÃO eu te sigo em toda parte!!!*


----------



## FAAN

Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro

*Indoor*












































​


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana - Today*







http://cinema.uol.com.br/album/2013/03/26/tom-cruise-divulga-novo-filme-oblivion.htm#fotoNav=54​


----------



## Laurence2011

wtf why the hell is tom cruise just randomly chilling out in the maracana that is just like one of my weird dreams i have lol


----------



## skyscraperbarra

:lol:

He is promoting his next movie, "Oblivion" if i´m not mistaken...


----------



## Lumbergo

he turns up on this site a lot it seems like.


----------



## AcesHigh

skyscraperbarra said:


> :lol:
> 
> He is promoting his next movie, "Oblivion" if i´m not mistaken...


from the way Brazil is playing, the title of the movie is very adequate to the fate of the brazilian team at the Brazil Cup...


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> wtf why the hell is tom cruise just randomly chilling out in the maracana that is just like one of my weird dreams i have lol


your dream is to chill out on the Maracanã with Tom Cruise, or chill out alone in the stadium?

or next to Zico? Btw, why is Zico all wet on that photo?

Zico knows Maracanã pretty well





but then Pepsi ruined the fantasy


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101767730#post101767730


----------



## Fabricio Campos

Fair enough that the presence of Zico, yes this is an example of life and humility to submit to the Maracanã Tom Cruise. Assisiti on Globo and excellent reporting done by the broadcaster. Very good!! :cheers1:


----------



## ards165




----------



## ruifo

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ras-da-arena-corinthians-ficam-ameacadas.html

01/04/2013 09h39 - Updated in 01/04/2013 12h11

By GLOBOESPORTE.COM
Rio de Janeiro, RJ - Brazil

*2014 WORLD CUP | X-RAY OF THE WORKS*



















*Source:*
01/out/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/nov/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/dez/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/jan/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01/fev/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01/mar/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01/abr/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01/mai/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01/jun/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01/jul/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01/ago/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html
01/set/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...silia-e-avanco-no-maracana-marcam-agosto.html
01/out/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tadios-da-copa-passam-de-50-de-conclusao.html
01/nov/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-recebe-cadeiras-e-pe-vive-expectativa.html
02/dez/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-e-castelao-sao-os-primeiros-com-grama.html
01/jan/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...o-marca-conclusao-de-castelao-e-mineirao.html
01/fev/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...stelao-contrasta-com-atrasos-no-maracana.html
01/mar/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...es-parado-maracana-chega-87-de-conclusao.html
01/abr/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ras-da-arena-corinthians-ficam-ameacadas.html


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium, venue for the final match - Today
RIO DE JANEIRO*














































http://www.lancenet.com.br/novomaraca/noticias/galeria-de-fotos-maracana-02012013/​


----------



## marcusflorida2

Red85 said:


> **** it, I like it. The joke I mean eh.





donizete said:


> Creative and funny.:lol:





Feleru* said:


> XD
> 
> The perfect PalmFace


This joke/drawing is well known to brazilians since the very first day this stupid and ugly logo was created years ago. They chose people that have nothing to do with advertisement to select the logo. That's the result.
Thankfully the Olympic logo is far more beatiful and meaningful. 
At least I enjoyed the World Cup posters for each host city. 
The logo for the World Cup is a shame all by itself. hno:


----------



## Cauê

^^
Maracanã is the main home of Rio's football clubs. Especially Flamengo and Fluminense.


----------



## AcesHigh

stoutekont said:


> Will the clubs from Rio de Janeiro use Maracana as their home venue?
> 
> http://www.stadiumzone.weebly.com
> 
> also has great pictures of the new Gremio Arena and Cruzeiro's new home.


this is a weird website. Is it yours?

It is somewhat weird that it is a stadiums website, but you can only find the stadium by finding the CLUB first.


----------



## Laurence2011

What I wanna know if whether the maracanã will feature in fifa 14 lol


----------



## AcesHigh

Laurence2011 said:


> What I wanna know if whether the maracanã will feature in fifa 14 lol


doesnt FIFA always makes a "World Cup" version of their games, in the year of the World Cup? With all stadiums of that World Cup?


----------



## fabri421

AcesHigh said:


> doesnt FIFA always makes a "World Cup" version of their games, in the year of the World Cup? With all stadiums of that World Cup?


Yes, hehe:lol:, but I think that he says about playing Brasileirão in Fifa 2014. I think that those stadiums will be in that version :nocrook:.

besides, How is Nacional? not finished yet?


----------



## Laurence2011

fabri421 said:


> Yes, hehe:lol:, but I think that he says about playing Brasileirão in Fifa 2014. I think that those stadiums will be in that version :nocrook:.
> 
> besides, How is Nacional? not finished yet?


yeah thats what i wanna do lol


----------



## Bezzi

Estádio Nacional is 94% ready. Here is some pictures:









http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/5125-obras-no-mane-garrincha









http://pt.fifa.com/confederationscup/photo/204/844/8/picture.html#2048448


----------



## Cauê

*Lighting Test at Maracana Stadium - Today*




























Photos By Genilson Araújo / Agência O Globo.​


----------



## ruifo

http://www.superesportes.com.br/app...do,23338/a-responsabilidade-da-arena-pe.shtml

*The three Brazilian northeastern host cities/stadiums for the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup*


*******

*Castelão*
Fortaleza, CE
- City Population: 2.500.194
- Metropolitan Population: 3.610.379
- State Population: 8.606.005









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102040930&postcount=10966









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101977087&postcount=10945


*63.903*
Seats

*2.997*
Parkinglot spaces (being 1.997 roof covered)

*R$ 518,6 milhões*
Budget

*13/Dec/2010*
Starting date of the works

*27/Jan/2013*
Openning match

*3 matches*
In the 2013 Confederations Cup

*6 jogos*
In the 2014 World Cup

*Clubes*
Ceará S.C., Fortaleza E.C. & Ferroviário E.C., with contracts until 2018 each.


*******

*Fonte Nova*
Salvador, BA
- City Population: 2.710.968
- Metropolitan Population: 3.574.804
- State Population: 14.175.341









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102044326&postcount=16001









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102039081#post102039081


*50.433*
Seats

*1.978*
Parkinglot spaces (all roof covered)

*R$ 591,7 milhões*
Budget

*29/8/2010*
Starting date of the works

*7/4/2013*
Openning match

*3 macthes*
In the 2013 Confederations Cup

*6 macthes*
In the 2014 World Cup

*Clube*
Bahia E.C., with contract until 2018.


*******

*Arena Pernambuco*
Recife, PE
- População Municipal: 1.555.039
- População Metropolitana: 3.688.428
- População Estadual: 8.931.028









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101906007&postcount=11248









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101842991&postcount=11221


*46.214*
Seats

*4.700*
Partinglot spaces (800 roof covered)

*R$ 532 milhões*
Budget

*30/7/2010*
Starting date of the works

*22/5/2013*
Openning match

*3 matches*
In the 2013 Confederations Cup

*5 matches*
In the 2014 World Cup

*Club*
E.C. Náutico, with contract until 2043.


----------



## AcesHigh

wtf is this troll? He posts something completely crazy then with a new nickname (6 instead of 5) he posts another unrelated thing...


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM*



Ranma Saotome said:


> Mais fotos da cobertura - 09/04/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lancenet.com.br/novomaraca/noticias/galeria-de-fotos-maracana-09042013/


----------



## Gadiri

Very impressive stadiums. *I hope that police will be at the same level than infrastructure*.

What happened last week during Atletico Mineiro - Arsenal Sarendi (Argentina) is a shame :


*Atletico Mineiro vs Arsenal fight police gun players attacking the officers *










> The altercation began after several players approached the match officials after the final whistle to complain after Atletico Mineiro's 5-2 win. *Some police officers immediately arrived and shoved the players, upsetting them*.
> 
> Television images showed some of the players attacking the officers near the midfield sideline, throwing punches and kicks. Some also threw objects at the police and referees.
> 
> *The players were detained and interrogated for nearly five hours after the match at Independencia Stadium in Belo Horizonte on Wednesday before being allowed to leave Brazil*.


I hoped that this 2008 video was really from the past. hno:






Will Policia Militar assure security around stadiums for WC ?


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ No, they will shot and try to kill you if they simply do not like you appearance. I would advice you and any other foreign people that are not used to gunfires, please dont come to 2014WC. You may not go back home again. thats going to be a very unsafe tournment, with murders, kidnappings and all that stuff
:cheers:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Brazilians are so vain... hno:


For the WC and Confederations Cup they will use others police officers, just like 2007 Pan American Games. The police will only be present on the outside of the stadium and will be in more number.

Unfortunately, all of this will change back again after the events, I don´t believe there will be much improvement on the police corporations or the officers. So, good for tourists and bad for us!


----------



## CSimon78

I think that there is an exaggeration. Brazil has already played host to countless events, and there was never any attempt on public safety.


----------



## Peter Tosh

people treat the subject as if it was something someone dying routine on stage, like claiming that dozens of people die regularly pressed in the British stadium
During the events will be enhanced security, can you guarantee that these things will not happen? no! are isolated incidents.

It's the same thing I tell an immigrant not to take medicine when in france.

Anyway sure security will be very high!


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




Rosenbach said:


> 63975741
> 
> Vídeo apetitoso do Castelão.





Regis Lima said:


>





Regis Lima said:


> http://msalx.placar.abril.com.br/2013/03/20/0954/castelao.jpeg?1363784132


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

skyscraperbarra said:


> ^^
> Brazilians are so vain... hno:
> 
> For the WC and Confederations Cup they will use others police officers, just like 2007 Pan American Games. The police will only be present on the outside of the stadium and will be in more number.
> 
> Unfortunately, all of this will change back again after the events, I don´t believe there will be much improvement on the police corporations or the officers. So, good for tourists and bad for us!


We call that sarcasm or irony.. hno: 

And I think your comment makes no sense at all. First cause the policing will take place not only outside the stadiums but everywhere the WC's audience and tourists are located. From parks, beaches, malls, hotels areas to trains/bus stations, main avenues, ports/airports and so on.. 

Second cause the cup shouldn't be the solution of brazilian cities' problems. I dont know why people get to think that everything is going to be different after 2014. Of course some legacy will remain, particulary in infrastructure, but the cup lasts a month and it requires special plans and operations, but after that reality comes back.. At the security part, some new equipments, technology, and intelligence will be needed to the cup, but that wont make our cities much safer after 2014.. 

You think south african cities have solved their security problems with the cup? Or london its traffic issues? Or beijing its pollution? No, even though they invest on improvements, mainly they put momentary actions on to the sucess of the event.

:cheers:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
You didn't get my point, I was talking strictly of the sports violence and the culture of using police mans inside the field, so common in Brazil but very strange for any developed country. That is why I said "only outside the arena", because the question was about that, not about violence in Brazil. You were talking about the violence of the hole city but the question was about the violence inside the field and outside the stadium with fans.

What is a pity is that we could "learn" how to do sport events like FIFA does, no police officer in the stadiums, reserved places at the majority of seats, etc, etc, etc; but we won´t.

Just to finish, I think this forum is an appropriate place for foreigners make interesting questions about FIFA WC, and when this happen I can´t understand why people get angry with the question, like it was some kind of provocation, like it was a troll.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ ok, got your point!! 

Maybe I should have not answered that way, Is just cause it seems pretty obvious to me that the local police will assure security during the tournament at the whole city, including around stadium areas.. That happens in Brazil, or in Ghana, or in Sweden or else where


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
14/Apr/2013 - FIFA Test Event just starting




Ranma Saotome said:


> De hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pt-br.facebook.com/CopaGov





ramon_13 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CopaGov


----------



## AcesHigh

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ No, they will shot and try to kill you if they simply do not like you appearance. I would advice you and any other foreign people that are not used to gunfires, please dont come to 2014WC. You may not go back home again. thats going to be a very unsafe tournment, with murders, kidnappings and all that stuff
> :cheers:


nice way to close your eyes to facts instead of admiting the Military Police is a SHAME and they have no fucking clue on how to deal with crowds or even players. And they are NOT being properly prepared to the World Cup.


----------



## AcesHigh

Peter Tosh said:


> people treat the subject as if it was something someone dying routine on stage, like claiming that dozens of people die regularly pressed in the British stadium
> During the events will be enhanced security, can you guarantee that these things will not happen? no! are isolated incidents.
> 
> It's the same thing I tell an immigrant not to take medicine when in france.
> 
> Anyway sure security will be very high!


sorry, they are NOT isolated events. The Military Police is ALWAYS fucking things up when they have to deal with crowds.

similar stupid events happened in Gremio Arena last week, regarding the RS MIlitary Police (Brigada Militar) beating INNOCENTS, including women and elder people, outside the stadium in the the 4th ring.

DO NOT CLOSE YOUR EYES TO THESE INCIDENTS!


and your examples are ridiculous. We are talking about the police NEVER knowing how to act with crowds, in Brazil. And they will have to do that a LOT in the World Cup.

And yes, security will be very high, but THERE is the problem: security in Brazil dealing with common citizens = DISASTER


----------



## Peter Tosh

AcesHigh said:


> sorry, they are NOT isolated events. The Military Police is ALWAYS fucking things up when they have to deal with crowds.
> 
> similar stupid events happened in Gremio Arena last week, regarding the RS MIlitary Police (Brigada Militar) beating INNOCENTS, including women and elder people, outside the stadium in the the 4th ring.
> 
> DO NOT CLOSE YOUR EYES TO THESE INCIDENTS!
> 
> 
> and your examples are ridiculous. We are talking about the police NEVER knowing how to act with crowds, in Brazil. And they will have to do that a LOT in the World Cup.
> 
> And yes, security will be very high, but THERE is the problem: security in Brazil dealing with common citizens = DISASTER


Perhaps you did not understand the point that I wanted to get, I notice this kind of comment from one foreign ignorance.
The guys think that a cop will kill a supporter every game.
This is a sign of unpreparedness, it is evident the poor quality of our police officers, this is linked to death. 
But we know that security is another during the WC,
Brazilians we'll stick with what's left of it later, maybe nothing.

Just want to clarify that we do not have death every game, I see some foreign with that kind of vision.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium - This week*
RIO DE JANEIRO


















*by Genilson Araujo*​


----------



## Cauê

I'm loving the roof and the colors of the chairs.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*





Ranma Saotome said:


> http://pt-br.facebook.com/CopaGov


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

AcesHigh said:


> nice way to close your eyes to facts instead of admiting the Military Police is a SHAME and they have no fucking clue on how to deal with crowds or even players. And they are NOT being properly prepared to the World Cup.


Blah blah blah

For your information Militar Police do not get in the field in WC matches and those games are not battles between crazy aggressive argentinian and brazilian teams. National teams have way more polite players that are concerned about their reputations since the whole world watching them.

Outside the stadiums we wont have gangsters of Geral do Grêmio or Gavioes da fiel or galoucura trying to kill other people just cause you wearing rivals jerseys.. We'll have in majority families and peacefull people lookig for fun and having a good time.. 

Never wrote I aprove the way PM acts in local games, we were talking about how its gonna be in the cup, looks like the one with closed eyes is you. And yes, they are being properly prepared to guarantee safety to the teams and general public (local and foreing) during the WC and we wont have any big issue with that in 2014.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

This rank doesn´t mean anything, they should lock the position of the host country until the beginning of the world cup...


----------



## DimitriB

skyscraperbarra said:


> This rank doesn´t mean anything, they should lock the position of the host country until the beginning of the world cup...


Indeed. Even Belgium is in front of Brazil. Come on Belgium :bash:


----------



## malegi

Who cares about this ranking ?

I care about being 5 time world champion!


----------



## hugenholz

*Two stadiums miss Brazil's Confederations Cup deadline*









The rush to open Recife's stadium ahead of FIFA's deadline is revealed by the cranes outside the Arena Pernambuco on Sunday

(CNN) -- Brazil has delivered only four of the six stadiums that will be used in June's Confederations Cup, considered a dress rehearsal for next year's World cup, on time.

One of the venues -- Recife's Arena Pernambuco -- opened just a day before FIFA's April 15 deadline, which comes precisely two months ahead of the start of the continental competition.

The other three cities that succeeded in delivering arenas before the deadline are Fortaleza, Salvador and Belo Horizonte, which are all now scheduling games to test the facilities.

After initially setting stadiums a deadline of December 2012, FIFA had to push the date back in the face of repeated delays.

Brazil will host the Confederations Cup from June 15-30, using six different stadiums in six cities across the country.

However, two of the designated arenas missed the deadline: the Estadio Nacional in Brasilia and the iconic Maracana in Rio de Janeiro.

Operators of the stadium in Brasilia, Brazil's capital city, say the arena is not too far behind schedule, with its opening planned for April 21.

The big question mark is over the legendary Maracana, which hosted the decisive World Cup finals clash in 1950.

It has repeatedly pushed back deadlines and run over budget and although officials said last week that it should be ready by April 27, that date is not considered definite.

After showing some largesse in the construction of stadiums for the Confederations Cup, FIFA's Secretary General has insisted that delays will not be tolerated when it comes to the World Cup itself.

"The deadline for the FIFA World Cup stadiums delivery stands firm as December 2013. There will be no compromise," Jerome Valcke said in a statement.

All eyes will be on Brazil when it hosts the Confederations Cup, which will also be a trial run of infrastructure -- from hotels to airports and urban transport.

More than half a million tickets have already been sold and many fans will want to travel from one city to another to follow their team.

"The next few weeks will be an acid test for the host cities," added Valcke, who has clashed with Brazilian authorities in the past when questioning the delay in preparations for FIFA's forthcoming events.

The eight-nation Confederations Cup pits continental champions against each other, with world champions Spain among the teams joining hosts Brazil in an intriguing line-up.

On Sunday, Fortaleza's Castelao stadium underwent a test event as it staged a local championship match.

In front of a crowd of 16,000, local organizers tested out such different areas as cleaning and refuse collection, transport, competitions, spectator services and IT.

"Every area received a very thorough assessment," Tiago Paes, the Stadiums Operations Manager for the Local Organizing Committee, told FIFA.com.

"There are always going to be changes here and there, but everything went off well."

The Castelao has already hosted 19 events since it was opened in the middle of January, with that number expected to rise to 30 prior to the start of the Confederations Cup.

Belo Horizonte is the next arena lined up to test facilities, with the Mineirao stadium set to host the Brazil-Chile friendly on April 24.


----------



## Thermo

DimitriB said:


> Indeed. Even Belgium is in front of Brazil. Come on Belgium :bash:


Well, we can't deny they're starting to do better and better, do we? There's a lot of talent in the national team - after years and years of pure misery.


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM*
RIO DE JANEIRO



Ranma Saotome said:


> *April 15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.agenciaoglobo.com.br/ui/fotosDia/Default.aspx​


----------



## Cauê

I love the new roof of the Maracana 

For me, is perfect.


----------



## anyvan

I am from Indonesia, its a nice stadium....:lol:


----------



## Maartendev

marcusflorida2 said:


> On a lighter note... this is the price Brazil is paying for playing host...
> Worst position on the rank ever ! This is what I call shocking news !!!
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.fifa.com/worldranking/rankingtable/index.html?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_ranking


That ranking stuff is soo overrated... I dont give a damn about this ranking.
Netherlands is now 9th on the chart while we won all the World Cup qualification matches. :nuts:

And that Brazil is standing there so low is indeed ridiculous as well.

ON: Very nice stadium, but the color of the seats reminds me of the Olympic Stadium in Kiev.


----------



## AcesHigh

the low ranking is because Brazil is only playing friendlies. Even if Brazil had won EVERY match played, it would still be no higher than 15 at the ranking.

every match won at the World Cup Qualifiers is worth 2.5x more (at least) than friendly matches Brazil wins.


----------



## CSimon78

Maartendev said:


> That ranking stuff is soo overrated... I dont give a damn about this ranking.
> Netherlands is now 9th on the chart while we won all the World Cup qualification matches. :nuts:
> 
> And that Brazil is standing there so low is indeed ridiculous as well.
> 
> ON: Very nice stadium, but the color of the seats reminds me of the Olympic Stadium in Kiev.


Similar to the flag of Ukraine, the Brazilian flag has the colors Green (the playing field) yellow, blue and white (the chairs)


----------



## JorgeGt

Brazil hasn't been playing official matches = lower ranking points. Still is no excuse for how they're playing now...


----------



## JorgeGt

Marcana is just STUNNING looks bigger btw...


----------



## MarceloLima

Brasilia



Ranma Saotome said:


> From April 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...206.1073741826.379099858837215&type=1&theater


----------



## Carcará

CSimon78 said:


> Similar to the flag of Ukraine, the Brazilian flag has the colors Green (the playing field) yellow, blue and white (the chairs)


This explain because of gradient arise from top to bottom.


----------



## fabri421

MarceloLima said:


> Brasilia


I Love Brasilia´s Nacional Stadium, amazing


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba
































































http://www.arenacap.com.br/


----------



## \xxCuiabáxx/MT/

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá*


















































































http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/gal...tanalabril2013


----------



## lucas_PMW

Brasília 



Robson Braga said:


> Simplesmente Perfeito :cheers:


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## Lilly Quesnel

AMAZON ARENA:














































By: Glauber Queiroz/ ME/ Portal da Copa


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio Porto Alegre/RS*









































Fotos tiradas do Facebook Grupo Beira-Rio, Gigante Para Sempre


----------



## Kasumi

*São Paulo - Arena Corinthians*

East Sector:



















Credits: Isaias C. Silva























































West Sector:


----------



## MarceloLima

nice updates


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Chimbanha

I had some problems with Beira Rio's design at first, but I think it's turning out pretty great. It'll become modern without losing its South American essence.


----------



## JoeyJ

Are they really going to broadcast matches on the screens of the Arena Corinthians?


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


----------



## FGM

Arena Pernambuco - Recife


----------



## FGM

Arena Pernambuco - Recife


----------



## FGM

Arena pernambuco


----------



## PejatBR

JoeyJ said:


> Are they really going to broadcast matches on the screens of the Arena Corinthians?


I don't think so, they will probably broadcast some random animated graphics with the main colours of 2014 WC.


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



Regis Lima said:


> Arena Castelão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://msalx.placar.abril.com.br/2013/03/22/1703/castelao-interna-1376.jpeg?1365694785


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium*



















http://www.agenciaoglobo.com.br/ui/fotosDia/Default.aspx​


----------



## falls

http://www.youtube.com/embed/bKRkfVSrkC0


----------



## RCostis

*Maracanã Stadium*

TV video (portuguese, sorry!) from April 24th:

http://www.lancenet.com.br/novomaraca/videos/conheca-o-novo-maracana/


----------



## Cauê

Maracana's roof in another aerial view:



Imagem original:
http://imguol.com/2013/04/25/12abr2...este-apos-reforma-1366930610098_1920x1080.jpg​


----------



## slipperydog

Will the stadiums in Manaus, Cuiabá, Brasília and Natal become white elephants?

http://goal.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/26/white-elephant-hunting-in-brazil/


----------



## Turkiiish

very beautiful


----------



## Lucas Oliveira

No Manaus white elephant


----------



## afonso_bh

From Brazil and Chile's friendly. 



afonso_bh said:


> Everaldo Vilela


----------



## Jarger

Beira-Rio


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana *


Maracanã por jonaspereira, no Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/el-carabobeno/sets/72157633366241002/with/8686275123/


BRASIL FÚTBOL por El Mundo, EconomÃ*a y Negocios, no Flickr​


----------



## Lucas Oliveira

maior do mundo


----------



## PejatBR

Lucas Oliveira said:


> maior do mundo


not anymore


----------



## Cauê

Maior do mundo ever.


----------



## JoeyJ

Maracana is simply awesome, it's majestic. It's one of the most famous football-temples like wembley, azteca and san siro and they've done a great job renovating it. Congrats!


----------



## trmather

Is anything happening to Morumbi now it's not being used for the tournament? Is it still getting renovations like other non-WC grounds in the country?

Would be a shame if it didn't.


----------



## Carrara

trmather said:


> Is anything happening to Morumbi now it's not being used for the tournament? Is it still getting renovations like other non-WC grounds in the country?
> 
> Would be a shame if it didn't.


Yes! They changed all of the seats (they're all red now), renewed the circulation areas and finished the project of the new roof, which I think will start to be built soon


----------



## Peixin

Well, there's a project for Morumbi. I don't quite like it but oh well at least it will be much more comfortable and high-tech.


----------



## FGM

Arena pernambuco 
April 30


----------



## Timbu

^^ More...



joaquimfc said:


> Foto nova:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: https://pt.foursquare.com/v/canteiro-de-obras-da-arena-pernambuco/4d07bbbcdc45a093b343fac6/photos


----------



## Felipe \o/

Fonte: http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/galeria/maracana-teste-bebetoxronaldo


----------



## netinhogga

*Maracanã*


























































































































































Fotos: http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/galeria/maracana-imagensaereas-abril2013​


----------



## Axelferis

the way to access to maracana is weird.


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

maraca perfect


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

Amazon Arena



















http://manausmetropole.blogspot.com.br/


----------



## marcusflorida2

Axelferis said:


> the way to access to maracana is weird.


Which way exactly ? There are many ways... different entrances, different transportations (train, subway, on foot, by car...), there is a monumental ramp which is fantastic and unique (only those who went up on it know what I am talking about).
So... what is weird for you ?


----------



## ards165

*Estádio Nacional de Brasília*


----------



## ruifo

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...e-no-maracana-contrasta-com-atraso-no-df.html


----------



## Cauê

:lol:

Loved the answer.


----------



## Jarger




----------



## FGM

Arena Pernambuco 
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/thalespaiva/8704723283/in/set-72157632981585983


----------



## Cauê

Maracana at different angles


MADE BY ME​


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

esse entorno da arena de pernambuco tá dando de mil em muito entorno por aí


----------



## CSimon78

U2 in negociations to starter or finishing World Cup show in Brasil.

http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/radar-on-line/diversos/o-u2-entra-em-campo/ (portuguese)


----------



## JoeyJ

CSimon78 said:


> U2 in negociations to starter or finishing World Cup show in Brasil.
> 
> http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/radar-on-line/diversos/o-u2-entra-em-campo/ (portuguese)


Why U2? come on organization.. be a bit more creative please...


----------



## Lumbergo

they should get Sepultura!:banana:


----------



## saulosvieira

CSimon78 said:


> U2 in negociations to starter or finishing World Cup show in Brasil.
> 
> http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/radar-on-line/diversos/o-u2-entra-em-campo/ (portuguese)



This would be awesome!


----------



## Sniper

They should pick Shakira. It'll be her third WC. She also speaks Portuguese.


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal




















































































































*
http://globoesporte.globo.com/mt/fotos/2013/05/fotos-arena-pantanal-prepara-instalacao-da-cobertura.html​


----------



## Suburbanist

> _esse entorno da arena de pernambuco tá dando de mil em muito entorno por aí_





> _maior do mundo_





> arena da amazônia em último lugar.................


.


> Pra quem gosta de comparações, eis os estádios das últimas 7 edições da Copa do Mundo:




As this is an international thread, I kindly suggest the exclusive use of English here. _Especially_ if the intention is to start city/stadium vs. city/stadium flame wars. 

There is a specific Portuguese-language WC2014 sub-forum here, on SSC, where questions can be asked and comments be posted in that language.


----------



## Edgar Vix

It is unfortunate that the Brazilian government has spent too much money on the World Cup, and left to solve the problem of the long drought in the northeast.










http://oglobo.globo.com/pais/veja-as-fotos-da-seca-no-sertao-de-pernambuco-7976938

http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...sa-prejuizos-no-sertao-de-pernambuco/2230790/


----------



## SpectrumBR

^^



Edgar Vix said:


> It is unfortunate that the Brazilian government has spent too much money on the World Cup, and left to solve the problem of the long drought in the northeast.


What a useless comment. This thread is about FIFA World Cup 2014, not to give your political opinion about Brazilian social problems.

Moreover, this photo montage is completely unrealistic since the drought affects more the countryside of the state, not where the Arena Pernambuco is located .

If you don't have anything constructive to post, better not to post anything.


----------



## FAAN

Edgar Vix said:


> It is unfortunate that the Brazilian government has spent too much money on the World Cup, and left to solve the problem of the long drought in the northeast.


How so left to solve? The works of transposition of the São Francisco River continue, but remember that this is one of the driest years in the last years. In addition to bringing water to the affected areas what else could be done? :dunno:


----------



## FAAN




----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ What a great compilation of stadia for a WC!! 

Are those numbers the official capacity to the 2014WC or it only apply to "normal" (non official FIFA) games?


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


>


Currently:


----------



## Gutex

^^Currently the Mineirão is like this with the solar panels installation in progress


gabrielteodor said:


>


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

beeeeeeem mais bonito o mineirão !


----------



## GreenHornet553

Gutex said:


> ^^Currently the Mineirão is like this with the solar panels installation in progress


Fancy. How much do the solar panels cost?


----------



## Gutex

^^It costs 12 million €


----------



## GreenHornet553

Gutex said:


> ^^It costs 12 million €


Really? I thought it would have cost more along the lines of......

ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## Gutovsky

Many stadiums will have solar panels to provide some electrical power, they are even connected to the electric grids, providing clean energy to the city. A little bit, but better than nothing!


----------



## issamx5

*Beira Rio stadium*


----------



## fabri421

I like the form of leaves of plants for Beira Rio.


----------



## Cauê

The solar panels on the roof of the Maracana Stadium are in two circular lines:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/8705276562/sizes/h/​


----------



## Cauê

Big zoom in Maracana's new roof


http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/8705276562/sizes/h/​


----------



## juan.83

What a great stadiums for the WC 2014 I really like all of them but my favourite one would be Arena da Amazonia in Manaus. Does anyone know when it will be finished?


----------



## Slidecf

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba*










































































http://www.arenacap.com.br/?p=3428


----------



## Cauê

New aerial images of Maracana by Genilson Araújo / Agência O Globo


----------



## JoeyJ

juan.83 said:


> What a great stadiums for the WC 2014 I really like all of them but my favourite one would be Arena da Amazonia in Manaus. Does anyone know when it will be finished?


The deadline is set for December 2013, together with Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre and Natal


----------



## DrGe

Mineirao looks waay better now


----------



## TEBC

The official online store is open!!










http://loja.fifa.com/catalog/default/home


----------



## FGM

Arena Pernambuco








https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/182529_339022462891114_1889802697_n.jpg


----------



## Jarger

*Estádio Beira-Rio*


----------



## Cauê

*Rio de Janeiro's iconic statue of Christ Redeemer and Maracana Stadium*









http://pt.fifa.com/confederationscup/photo/207/699/6/picture.html#2076996​


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

Wonderful Picture !


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


----------



## JoeyJ

Jarger said:


>


I know it's a bad habit of mine to compare stadiums to other stadiums.. but... Port Elizabeth, Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium... anyone agree? I will try to cut down on comparing stadiums :angel:


----------



## GuiBR

Yes, will be like that


----------



## wesllytb

*national stadium*

http://www.360cities.net/image/estadio-nacional-de-brasilia-2#-2.75,-21.92,62.8



Ranma Saotome said:


> Mais umas fotos de 08/05:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/copadf/with/8720879641/





gabriel campos said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/isanicoletti/8729643862/





Ranma Saotome said:


> http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/noticia/traves-ja-estao-instaladas-no-estadio-nacional-de-brasilia


----------



## issamx5

.








.








.








.








.








.








.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

essas do de Brasília estão lindas! O de POA também!


----------



## JorgeGt

JoeyJ said:


> I know it's a bad habit of mine to compare stadiums to other stadiums.. but... Port Elizabeth, Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium... anyone agree? I will try to cut down on comparing stadiums :angel:


Nice too see I'm not the only one :banana:


----------



## josuanconte

:master:





































http://www.portal2014.org.br/galeria-de-fotos/659/MARACANA++FOTOS+AEREAS.html


----------



## marcusflorida2

Absolutamente fantástico o Maracanã.


----------



## LP

Felipe Amazonense said:


> essas do de Brasília estão lindas! O de POA também!





marcusflorida2 said:


> Absolutamente fantástico o Maracanã.


???

In english, please...read the rules!


----------



## cavalier

Arena Pernambuco - Recife-PE:



gjcc said:


> Seguem mais algumas:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/dsc3775red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/dsc3773red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/dsc3772red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/dsc3758red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/dsc3752red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/dsc3738red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/dsc3710red.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: eu


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

wonderful


----------



## marcusflorida2

LP said:


> ???
> 
> In english, please...read the rules!


Ok, but I am pretty sure I was understood.
Just teaching a little portuguese to the visitors....


----------



## Kuvvaci

how many stadiusm are complated so far?


----------



## TEBC

Kuvvaci said:


> how many stadiusm are complated so far?


100% three - Salvador, Fortaleza and Belo Horizonte


----------



## maniacoargento

Amazing! All the stadiums! But for me the best is the National Stadium of Brasilia, it's just imposing and gorgeous. Can't wait for the Confederations Cup! :colgate:


----------



## rodrigorc

JoeyJ said:


> I know it's a bad habit of mine to compare stadiums to other stadiums.. but... Port Elizabeth, Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium... anyone agree? I will try to cut down on comparing stadiums :angel:


Yeah.. but Beira-rio will be more beautiful viewing from outside and Nelson Mandela from inside. :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci

how about Brazilian national team? is the team getting ready?


----------



## ETSman

I heard that they will maybe take away The world cup from Brazil? Acording to jerome valcke he said that they may do that because the progress of the stadiums are to slow :/ Is that true?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

KKKKKK


Not really! Don´t believe in that! Actually, Valcke said that he can change the opening match away from São Paulo because of the delays. São Paulo is saying that will delivery the stadium in January and FIFA says that they need the stadium on December. This is all politics, I wouldn´t worry about that!


----------



## marcusflorida2

No, it's not true. 

However it would be nice if Brazil gives up on FIFA and create a World Cup without Fifa's interest. 
In fact... What you've heard is a threat for São Paulo Stadium to finish its construction by December or else... could loose the opening. Pressure. That's it.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Kuvvaci said:


> how about Brazilian national team? is the team getting ready?


Kind of, but the team still have a very long way to come near as good as everybody expects what Brazil should be like on a WC in Brazil!

A good point for those that cheers for Brazil is that Brazil only wins WC when the team have no credibility, on the other way, when everybody thinks Brazil will succeed, it never happens!


----------



## Sniper

Maracanã - RJ




























Source: http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...esta-iluminacao-multicolorida-veja-fotos.html


----------



## JoeyJ

meiyou said:


> wow, my god. so interesting this phone, looks like a sport car, so amazing. isn't it? see: http://baid.ws/aJfp


wow, my god. so interesting this post, looks like a spam car, so amazing. isn't it? see::banned:


----------



## Haito

AcesHigh said:


> people that support all the efforts on the construction of Beira Rio? Why should I care about their sensitiveness?? If they are "hurt" by seeing photos of Gremio Arena, they should just grow up.


i believe you sir got hurt because gremio arena will never host a WC match.
years of whining won't help... it's time to get over it.


----------



## FAAN

Estádio Nacional de Brasília today

Flamengo vs. Santos


----------



## FAAN

Estádio Nacional de Brasília:

Today (May 26)










https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A...8e1123a2378976 


















fonte 








https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A...8ee67d90562e23









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A...8ec0257cfdfe32


----------



## Boom92

Wow. Brasilia looks really intimate. Even way up at the top you're close to the action.


----------



## gabriel campos

https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/42901731_Dw5xHk0cPNF4S6QHKHgaAE0ZCOvAVZcYh9l2ozqnK1k.jpg


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



http://statigr.am/p/463665012188944029_143599900











http://statigr.am/p/442664995792446450_7738415











http://statigr.am/p/438250415988113003_198567270











http://statigr.am/p/461659245254035935_318652321











http://statigr.am/p/463718940945075665_32197482











http://statigr.am/p/463716746929819031_32197482











http://statigr.am/p/459660515383761433_246318637











http://statigr.am/p/459554917985071330_19899651


----------



## Guest

Is there a possibility that the Brasilia stadium plays host to more games involving one of the Rio or Sao Paulo clubs? Without a major tenant to fill it, having games like the Santos game seems to be a good way of ensuring the stadium gets regular use. What do Brasilians think?


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

What a beautiful cover of the Maracanã! The stadium brasília looks much like the old traford and wembley! Too!


----------



## Leedsrule

Felipe Amazonense said:


> The stadium brasília looks much like the old traford and wembley! Too!


Yes, they both have red seats...


----------



## Jarger




----------



## Jarger

vista do beira-rio


----------



## masterpaul

I heard one of the stadiums roof collapsed?


----------



## D.A

edit


----------



## Bezzi

masterpaul said:


> I heard one of the stadiums roof collapsed?


A part of the membrane was not closed properly causing accumulation of rain water. This caused a disruption of the membrane. This problem is being fixed and doesn't compromise the preparations for the Confederations Cup. A similar problem occurred during the Confederations Cup Germany 2005 in Frankfurt stadium.


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM*


O Novo Maracanã por Edmar Moreira, no Flickr


O Novo Maracanã por Edmar Moreira, no Flick​


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

perfect


----------



## Axelferis

not perfect but cool kay:

I frankly think it is under the level of Wembley or even Stade de france or berlin.


----------



## The Game Is Up

masterpaul said:


> I heard one of the stadiums roof collapsed?


http://news.yahoo.com/rain-damages-brazil-stadium-weeks-soccer-confederations-cup-223653959.html


----------



## auler84

The Game Is Up said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/rain-damages-brazil-stadium-weeks-soccer-confederations-cup-223653959.html



Please, don´t read news about Brazil, written by brazilians. Its always negative, don´t matter the subject.


----------



## fabri421

Sunday I saw Santos-Flamengo in National stadium, but I guess the roof still does not have that system that closes all ceiling for rain. It not will be installed?


----------



## AcesHigh

fabri421 said:


> Sunday I saw Santos-Flamengo in National stadium, but I guess the roof still does not have that system that closes all ceiling for rain. It not will be installed?


maybe not on time for the Confeds Cup. But its important to notice that it doesnt rains in Brasilia in the south american winter. Brasilia basically has 2 seasons: dry and humid.


----------



## JoeyJ

Were the rains that caused the roof collapse in Salvador unusual? Like an abnormal amount of precipitation or was it just an average shower and that the construction was faulty..


----------



## AcesHigh

JoeyJ said:


> Were the rains that caused the roof collapse in Salvador unusual? Like an abnormal amount of precipitation or was it just an average shower and that the construction was faulty..


the construction was faulty. Some parts didnt fit together in a part of the roof. The roof cover could not be screwed in place in that area. Due to haste to innaugurate it, they hired 3M to provide a TEMPORARY solution: a special glue.

But it was temporary, even 3M alerted about that. What nobody expected was that it would not last even to the end of the Confeds Cup.

Now I do not know if they will try to find the final solution before the Confeds Cup or will try the 3M solution again.

ANYWAY, it seems the roof problem that required the temporary solution was only in that part of the roof.


----------



## HLbsb

fabri421 said:


> Sunday I saw Santos-Flamengo in National stadium, but I guess the roof still does not have that system that closes all ceiling for rain. It not will be installed?


The roof was completed and totally closed. I didn't saw any problem in the roof... Did you take a pic? 


Where didn`t closed?


Julio CAF said:


> Lindo demais, meu favorito!
> 
> Pq a cobertura não esta totalmente branca? É sujeira?


----------



## Gutex

edit


----------



## fabri421

HLbsb said:


> The roof was completed and totally closed. I didn't saw any problem in the roof... Did you take a pic?
> 
> 
> Where didn`t closed?


No, not a problem, In the render I saw that had something like a big screen in center and ceiling that closes like a snail. I'm going to look and will post that image (or was my imagination?).


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Unfortunately, this is the old render, before the cost reduction...hno:


----------



## Gutex

^^Actually they reduced the project not the cost.


----------



## hugenholz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXy2qjNuovQ#!
Video of the collapsed roof of the Fonte Nova Arena


----------



## Feleru*




----------



## slipperydog

2014 World Cup tickets go on sale on August 20. Does anyone know the ticket process for foreigners?


----------



## larsul

^^


slipperydog said:


> 2014 World Cup tickets go on sale on August 20. Does anyone know the ticket process for foreigners?


Rules will be released July 30 I think..


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA - PANORAMIC VIEW*

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/383477_498710113517523_912561553_n.jpg​


----------



## Paulo miguel

AcesHigh said:


> maybe not on time for the Confeds Cup. But its important to notice that it doesnt rains in Brasilia in the south american winter. Brasilia basically has 2 seasons: dry and humid.


Not at all, yesterday it rained in Goiânia , 250 km from Brasília, therefore it is not impossible raining in Brasília in June. Once there was a June in Goiânia in which it rained every day , always in the end of the afternoon , in the same time of the opening .


----------



## Feleru*

Cauê said:


> *MARACANA - PANORAMIC VIEW*
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/383477_498710113517523_912561553_n.jpg​


Linda foto.


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

perfect picture !


----------



## pcalil

Paulo miguel said:


> Not at all, yesterday it rained in Goiânia , 250 km from Brasília, therefore it is not impossible raining in Brasília in June. Once there was a June in Goiânia in which it rained every day , always in the end of the afternoon , in the same time of the opening .


Of course it may rain in a dry season and vice-versa, but the trend expected for the season can't be ignored.

At the time of both cups, the seasons are:
wet in Salvador, Recife, Natal, Fortaleza and Manaus.
dry in Porto Alegre, Curitiba, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Brasília and Cuiabá.

But a common day where it is in wet season is not cloudy with drizzle the whole day. It's more like sunny and hot weather during most of the day with rain and, sometimes storms in some moments of the afternoom and the evenning.


----------



## AcesHigh

pcalil said:


> Of course it may rain in a dry season and vice-versa, but the trend expected for the season can't be ignored.
> 
> At the time of both cups, the seasons are:
> wet in Salvador, Recife, Natal, Fortaleza and Manaus.
> *dry in Porto Alegre*, Curitiba, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Brasília and Cuiabá.


from WHERE did you take that nonsensical data?

sorry, there is no dry and wet season in Porto Alegre. Rains are quite distributed along the entire year in RS.

in fact, the rainier months in Porto Alegre are June, July, August and September.

Porto Alegre precippitation in mm

January - 100,1
February - 108,6
March - 104,4
April - 86,1
May - 94,6
June - 132,7
July - 121,7
August - 140,0
September - 139,5
October - 114,3
November - 104,2
December - 101,2
TOTAL - 1.347,4


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Maybe they will do some adjustments for the World Cup, there was no time for the CC. If I had to guess, I would say this part will still have some finishing touch...


----------



## rodrigorc

You're living in Toronto, Canadá? Cool! But your english is still terrible. :cheers:



Lilly Quesnel said:


> *The Fonte nova Arena is showing defects? Tragic.*





Lilly Quesnel said:


> *Recife's Arena is the more beautiful. In my opinion.*





Lilly Quesnel said:


> *I take back what I said, that finishing horrible.*


----------



## Lilly Quesnel

skyscraperbarra said:


> ^^
> Maybe they will do some adjustments for the World Cup, there was no time for the CC. If I had to guess, I would say this part will still have some finishing touch...


*The diversion of public funds is visible in these arenas.*
Salvador's Arena:


----------



## Lilly Quesnel

rodrigorc said:


> You're living in Toronto, Canadá? Cool! But your english is still terrible. :cheers:


*Are you angry because I criticized the Arena Salvador?*

*Many Brazilians use the google translator. I Write in way that they can understand.*


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM
RIO DE JANEIRO*





From: http://www.detail.de/architektur/news/vorfreude-maracana-stadion-in-rio-de-janeiro-021227.html​


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Lilly Quesnel said:


> *Are you angry because I criticized the Arena Salvador?*
> 
> *Many Brazilians use the google translator. I Write in way that they can understand.*


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Oquei, ofi córssi!


----------



## Lilly Quesnel

skyscraperbarra said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Oquei, ofi córssi!


:nuts::lol::nuts::lol:


----------



## Zureta

The gremio arena finishings at corridors, commercial areas and public areas are better than the WC stadiums completed


----------



## AcesHigh

rodrigorc said:


> You're living in Toronto, Canadá? Cool! But your english is still terrible. :cheers:


she is brazilian, from Manaus probably. But does that invalidates her criticism?


----------



## rodrigorc

Lilly Quesnel said:


> *Are you angry because I criticized the Arena Salvador?*
> 
> *Many Brazilians use the google translator. I Write in way that they can understand.*


It's not related to the criticism at all.. Your english is so damn funny that i visualize an Ianomâmi indian talking portuguese to the white man during the colonial period.


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

we return to the subject of the topic?


----------



## Slidecf

*NEW ARENA DA BAIXADA MODEL*


----------



## hugenholz

Slidecf said:


> *NEW ARENA DA BAIXADA MODEL*


That looks like the head-office of an ordinairy company. Pretty awful design. Should look like a stadium from the outside.


----------



## Leedsrule

I like it tbh kay:


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


----------



## Jarger




----------



## Bezzi

AcesHigh said:


> if a person needs an extra-large seat, I kinda doubt they have the ability to go down (and after the game, up) those stairs. Extra large seats should be near and at the same level as the exits.
> 
> well, unless they are allowed to access those seats through the playing field.


It is intentional, to force them to make exercises :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

Bezzi said:


> It is intentional, to force them to make exercises :lol:


you can always put some pillows under extra large clothing, so you can stay near the pitch

miracolo!


----------



## Bezzi

Football makes miracles. He stood up from the chair :lol:


----------



## carl_Alm

Jarger said:


>


Nice picture!


----------



## Feleru*

Cómo le fue a Brazil hoy contra Inglaterra?
Fue otro Maracanazo? XD


----------



## Lucas Oliveira

portugal?


----------



## Feleru*

Inglaterra, lee bien.

Se supone que hoy re-inauguraban el estadio con ese partido o me equivoco?


----------



## netinhogga

*Maracana Stadium Today - June 2, 2013
Brazil Vs England friendly (2-2)*







*IMAGES FROM THE BRAZILIAN GLOBO TV*​


----------



## netinhogga

RenatoJG









RenatoJG









RenatoJG​


----------



## behind

Feleru* said:


> Cómo le fue a Brazil hoy contra Inglaterra?
> Fue otro Maracanazo? XD



:lol::lol:fue cuase otro Maracanazo


----------



## Feleru*

behind said:


> :lol::lol:fue cuase otro Maracanazo


Empataron? XD


----------



## Edgar Vix

*MARACANÃ*


----------



## Cauê

^^
More...



















FIFA.com

From the Brazilian Forum​


----------



## gabriel campos

CharlesCTC


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Guest

Cauê said:


> ^^
> More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFA.com
> From the Brazilian Forum​


Great photo. Magical stadium.


----------



## malegi

2-2 pero Brasil dominó, somos más equipo y casi nunca habian jugado antes. Inglaterra aunque no tenia a Gerrard, juega las eliminatorias siempre con ese equipo. Ya se conocen.


----------



## Jarger




----------



## Suburbanist

Japan just earned a spot on the WC 2014 finals after a 1x1 draw with Australia.


----------



## Wendel csc

English fans in maracanã









imagine the world cup


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

many Englishmen in Brazil. I saw several flags too.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/es/dinamic/galeria_imagem/35991


*Arena Castelão Tour*
_02/Jun/2013_


Fachada da Arena Castelão









Estrutura temporária para o Centro de mídia do Castelão em fase de finalização









Tribuna de imprensa terá internet de alta velocidade, pontos de energia elétrica e uma televisão por bancada









Tribuna de imprensa terá internet de alta velocidade, pontos de energia elétrica e uma televisão por bancada









Detalhes do acesso ao gramado. É por aqui que os atletas entram









Gramado sendo cuidado. Primeiro jogo no Castelão pela Copa das Confederações será entre Brasil e México, no dia 19 de junho









Local de desembarque de uma das equipes









Acesso ao perímetro de segurança na esplanada, onde é feita a revista









Para que a revista seja mais rápida, a recomendação é levar o mínimo necessário de objetos









Orientação para que todos tenham ingresso na mão antes de passar pelas catracas









Funcionários indicam o caminho a seguir pelos torcedores no acesso à Esplanada









Entrada do público no estádio, passagem pelas catracas









Entrada do público no estádio após passagem pelas catracas









Orientação para o público achar a cadeira no lugar certo, com assentos marcados: portão, nível, bloco, fileira, assento









Em todas as arenas, as cores no ingresso indicam: Vermelho - Leste; Azul - Oeste; Amarelo - Sul; Verde - Norte









Assentos para pessoas com deficiência e seus acompanhantes









Simulação da atuação de stewards para retirar torcedor sentado em área indevida









Fila em serpentina para organizar acesso aos bares









Orientação para a saída do estádio


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium*


http://dompizablog.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/maracana-3.jpg


blog1 por Day in Sports, no Flickr


Inglaterra 2x2 Brasil por UK in Brazil, no Flickr​


----------



## derep

How much was cost rebuilding of Maracana? Luzhniki about 1 billion $, "Pozor" arena S.Peterbourg more than 1b$.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

About 500 million dollars


----------



## issamx5

*Beira Rio stadium
*


----------



## rsol2000

Wendel csc said:


> English fans in maracanã
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine the world cup


----------



## MicroX

rsol2000 said:


>


So foreign national anthems will now be respected in Brazil?


----------



## marcusflorida2

National anthems are always respected in Brazil, but have in mind that during the World Cup it could be a whole different story. Don't be mislead or get confused. It's not a matter of respect. We are at war with any country on our way towards victory.


----------



## malegi

Usually in world cup qualifiers it's not respected as in any other latin american country.


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

very nice


----------



## MicroX

marcusflorida2 said:


> National anthems are always respected in Brazil, but have in mind that during the World Cup It could be a different story. Don't be mislead or get confused. It's not a matter of respect. We are at war with any country on our way towards victory.


See below.



malegi said:


> Usually in world cup qualifiers it's not respected as in any other latin american country.


Hence why I was surprised they didn't drown out England's anthems with whistles.


----------



## marcusflorida2

We are qualified for the WC already. It was a friendship game. As simple as that. 
Brazilians don't mean to be rude towards any national anthem or foreign people... it's about the game they love when it matters the most.

They don't go to war... so, soccer is their passion and that's how they show their power. It's "their" war.... and booing the national anthems display their sovereignty, lol. Just cultural.
If it's right or wrong... well, that's another story. It is not meant to be rude, though.


----------



## Haito

booing a national anthem is a sign of very very bad sportsmanship.
but here where I live you can find worse exemples, like brazilians booing their own anthem. hno:


----------



## Suburbanist

For me, to have attendance whistling or booing an opponent national anthem is unwarranted and bad behavior, like throwing things on the field or storm the opponent's hotel with firecrackers.

After all, it is a SPORT. This whole "warmongering" rhetoric for a game is really bad taste. Nobody's life out of the field and management changes substantially depending on results.


----------



## ruifo

*2013 Confederations Cup tickets sellings to the buying public origin*


*Translations:*
Sede = Hosting city
Local = % of the local public (from the hosting city) buying tickets
Outros Estados = % of buyers from other Brazilian states
Estrangeiros = % of buyers from other countries (foreigners)












Source: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...am-vendas-de-ingressos-para-estrangeiros.html


----------



## netinhogga




----------



## AcesHigh

Haito said:


> booing a national anthem is a sign of very very bad sportsmanship.
> but here where I live you can find worse exemples, like brazilians booing their own anthem. hno:


whats the problem of booing your own anthemn, if you dont like your country? You are forced to like your country?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

R$ 1.2 billion burnt to destroy Maracanã (and to make a couple of "friends of the power" rich). From a colosseum to a generic mid-size "arena". What a disgrace.


----------



## MicroX

AcesHigh said:


> whats the problem of booing your own anthemn, if you dont like your country? You are forced to like your country?


It's frowned upon. Like in Spain when Barcelona's fans whistle against the Spanish national anthem.


----------



## M.Diego




----------



## Chimbanha

AcesHigh said:


> whats the problem of booing your own anthemn, if you dont like your country? You are forced to like your country?


You should respect nationalities even though you might not like them, including your own.


----------



## Haito

AcesHigh said:


> whats the problem of booing your own anthemn, if you dont like your country? You are forced to like your country?


it's something called respect.
if i don't like you, should i be allowed to curse you?
it works the same way with national symbols.

btw, worse than booing the anthem is singing some other on top of it, for the sake of a pseudo-separatist cause. i simply can't stand seeing this lack of respect.


----------



## MarceloLima

Arena Pernambuco, Recife



D.A said:


> resolução melhor (não, não é render )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pernambuconacopa.com.br/pt/images/galeria/img-arena16.jpg


----------



## marcusflorida2

I am getting divorced from AcesHigh... is this to be considered "separatism" ?
Please PM me your thoughts before I make it official.


----------



## AcesHigh

AJ215 said:


> just idiots have stupid mentality to think they are better than the rest of the country.


more NONSENSE. Again, this is the thinking of a MINORITY of separatists (and dont tell me that in several other parts of Brazil there are not people who think they are better than the rest of the country).




marcusflorida2 said:


> I am getting divorced from AcesHigh... is this to be considered "separatism" ?
> Please PM me your thoughts before I make it official.


what is to be considered separatism?


----------



## LuizSoarez

Como escrever 'ai meu saco' em inglês ?


----------



## AcesHigh

LuizSoarez said:


> Como escrever 'ai meu saco' em inglês ?


if you do not know how to write in english, why are you even posting in this thread?


----------



## Shinkansen88

LuizSoarez said:


> Como escrever 'ai meu saco' em inglês ?


Ouch, my balls! EHoiaheioaheio :lol::lol:


----------



## GreenHornet553

Anyone on this forum going to the Confederations Cup matches?


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ yep. I would say most of us, at least the ones from the 6 host cities (Rio / Belo Horizonte / Brasilia / Salvador / Recife / Fortaleza).


----------



## Leedsrule

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ yep. I would say most of us, at least the ones from the 6 host cities (Rio / Belo Horizonte / Brasilia / Salvador / Recife / Fortaleza).


Not most of us. Maybe most of the Brazilian posters, but I cant imagine a huge number will travel there for it.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

I meant most of us brazilians forumers that live in one of the six host cities.
Just to give you an idea, only 3% of the tickets were sold to international fans, 24% for brazilians from other states and the rest of it, something like 74%, to local fans from the 6 host states.


----------



## Bob_Omena

Aces, here is not the right place to talk about separatism, mate.
Focuse on the thread and move on, please.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Showing the current numbers of ticket sales for the 3 matches in Fortaleza:

*Brazil X Mexico (June 19th):*
*67,5%* local fans
*35,9%* other states fans (being 4,8% from Sao Paulo / 4,5% from RN / 3,9 from PI / 2,3% from MA / 2,1% from DF)
*2,1%* foreign fans (divided in that way: México 32% / USA 26% / Spain 14% / Germany 8% / France 3% / Netherlands 3%).

*Spain X Nigeria (June 23th):*
*72,7%* local fans
*22,1%* other states fans (being 3,6% from Sao Paulo / 3,5% from RN / 3,3 from PI / 2,7% from MA / 1,7% from PA)
*5,2%* foreign fans (divided in that way: Spain 72% / USA 8% / Mexico 5% / France 2% / France 2% / Netherlands 2%).

*Semi Final (June 27th):*
*71,1%* local fans
*23,5%* other states fans (being 4,2% from Sao Paulo / 3,4% from RN / 2,9 from PI / 1,4% from DF / 1,3% from PE)
*5,4%* foreign fans (divided in that way: Spain 60% / USA 13% / Mexico 7% / Argentina 3% / Italy 2% / Japan 2%).


----------



## AcesHigh

Bob_Omena said:


> Aces, here is not the right place to talk about separatism, mate.
> Focuse on the thread and move on, please.


Bob, please, pay attention to how the discussion developed.(I did not start it).

Then, notice that I tried to go to PM with the subject, but other people insisted on posting about it.

So I am not really the person you should be calling attention regarding off topic talk.


----------



## Sniper

AcesHigh said:


> Bob, please, pay attention to how the discussion developed.(I did not start it).
> 
> Then, notice that I tried to go to PM with the subject, but other people insisted on posting about it.
> 
> So I am not really the person you should be calling attention regarding off topic talk.


However, dude, you ALWAYS have to say the very last word :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

Sniper said:


> However, dude, you ALWAYS have to say the very last word :lol:


this behavior is REALLY not restricted to me. 

however, as I already exposed my point of view towards a subject I did not start, already defended myself from some insane accusations and already pointed out I am far from being the only one who wants to have the last word, I will end this discussion here and if anyone wants to discuss separatism, they are invited to PM me. 

But I hope that IF ANYONE keeps up with the separatism subject, you guys will be unbiased enough to call their attention, even if their point of view match yours.


----------



## AJ215

I will reaffirm my stand on those fools and it doesn't matter what part of the country they are from!

Don't answer the foolish arguments of fools, or you will become as foolish as they are.



AcesHigh said:


> more NONSENSE. Again, this is the thinking of a MINORITY of separatists (and dont tell me that in several other parts of Brazil there are not people who think they are better than the rest of the country).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is to be considered separatism?


----------



## marcusflorida2

LuizSoarez said:


> Como escrever 'ai meu saco' em inglês ?


Not a literal translation, but you could say "That sucks!"


----------



## Slidecf

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba*


----------



## Bezzi

I don't understand these people in south. Not even in Rio, with other states trying to steal our royalties, no one talks about emancipation.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

MOVE ON GUYS! NOBODY WANT TO DISCUSS THIS THEME HERE! :bash:


----------



## Alanzeh

"steal our royalities" hahahahahahahahaha
the Oil belongs to the UNION.I understand why peoples on Espírito Santos mump this money, but Rio? It looks like the only thing in Rio is the Oil and that's not truth


----------



## Haito

already booing. hno:


----------



## fidalgo

AcesHigh said:


> I just made this one


now I see how appropriate the facepalm logo is :lol:


----------



## Andre Goth

Haito said:


> already booing. hno:


The same kind of people of the 2007 PanAm games..
-Hoy...
-Oiiiii!

:lol:


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

Mané Garrincha Stadium










Fonte afp


----------



## Bruno_BL

There's a very funny one here in south of Brazil, pointing the direction of a beach called 'Esplanada'... :lol:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Pra quem não entendeu (em inglês)... as placas são apenas uma bincadeira feita pelo AcesHigh. Que fique bem claro.


----------



## AcesHigh

MarkLanegan said:


> Did they use GOOGLE TRANSLATE ?


sorry, but what part of "that wrong sign of the Southern Hotel Sector has resulted in a "World Cup 2014 Engrish" meme generator

http://apolinariopassos.com.br/placascopa/

*I just made this one*"

its an ENGRISH MEME GENERATOR. I made those two pictures, with stupid funny literal translations (and mistranslations) of brazilian stadium names.

Beira Rio stadium was a literal translation

Maracanã is a tupi-guarani language word (I do not know the meaning). However, I separated it in different PORTUGUESE words (obviously, you can´t do that because it has no sense at all) and translated them literally to english.


The sillabes in portuguese
MAR - sea
A - the
CANA - sugarcane


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Ok, AcesHigh. The meme generator is cool. However, you don't need to post all the possible combinations here


----------



## marcusflorida2

New York Times

LONDON — The Confederations Cup now playing in Brazil is window dressing. It is a rehearsal to test the host’s ability to stage next year’s World Cup in front of fans who have lived on memories for most of their lives.


Brazilians dream of Jogo Bonito, the Beautiful Game. They cannot escape the past, and not simply because the likes of Pelé and Tostão are commentators reminding them that things are not what they were in their day.

But maybe there is one player who can live up to their past.

Neymar, just 21, has to step forward now or he may never fulfill his potential. Two weeks ago, when Santos sold his rights to Barcelona for $76 million, his appearance for a medical examination and a brief appearance in a Barça shirt attracted 50,000 people to the Camp Nou stadium.

On Saturday, back in Brazil, the expectations were heaped even higher on Neymar, a slender, rich and extravagantly gifted young man. He was expected to transcend Brazil’s first competitive game in 23 months, expected to dazzle, expected to restore an element of the footwork of the gods of Jogo Bonito.

He came mighty close.

So steeped is Brazil in the great players of yesteryear that the newly remodeled stadium in the capital of Brasília carries the name Estádio Mané Garrincha.

Garrincha, a two-time World Cup winner known as the Little Bird, was a wizard on the wing. He used his small frame — he was 5 feet 6 inches — to dodge and perplex defenders. His creativity, his scoring talent and his teamwork were up there with Pelé’s — and some say above and beyond.

It has been 51 years since Garrincha won his second World Cup, and 30 since his lonely, alcoholic death. Yet still they name the new national stadium after him.

Neymar is compared to Pelé because they started their careers at the same club, Santos. But if anything, Neymar’s sorcery — the quick, featherweight movements and his elusiveness with the ball — is more reminiscent of Garrincha.

Before the Confederations Cup opener against Japan, Brazil’s coach, Luiz Felipe Scolari, met the news media expectations head-on.

“Neymar is 21 years of age,” Scolari said. “He is an idol to the Brazilian fans, and he is my idol, too. He is someone who can dictate the game. He can run, pass, get past opponents.”

But, Scolari said, Neymar will get better when he learns to be a team player.

This is not 1958 or 1962, when Garrincha was in his prime. Brazil’s Seleção, the national team, can no longer prepare for tournaments in a camp high above Rio de Janeiro, where the players used to spend three months in isolated preparation, learning team play.

Scolari’s selection of players is still gifted, which is why there is scarcely a league on earth that does not have Brazilians at its heart. But those players, that migration, means they are scattered, learning other countries’ ways, other styles and disciplines.

Because Brazil, as the host nation, does not have to qualify for this World Cup, Scolari meets his players on the road, where, like the Harlem Globetrotters of soccer, they play exhibitions between plane rides.

Unsurprisingly, Scolari, or Big Phil as he is known, reverts to old habits, to the style he put together to win the 2002 World Cup. His taste is condemned by many, including the former players, as too coarse, too pragmatic, too lacking in Jogo Bonito, to represent Brazil.

His answer is that Brazil needs, now more than ever, to win. He chooses backs who rush down the flanks like wingers. His midfielders are workhorses, rather than the inventors of former times. His attackers are offered a license to act impulsively, so long as they also think as team players. Hence the Neymar debate, hence the fact that the most exotic player of this generation is told to be himself, to try every trick in his imagination, but also to get back and help the defense when it is troubled.

How, with all the commercial deals that reportedly made Neymar the seventh-richest individual in the game even before he flew the Santos nest, can one so young carry such a burden?

It required three minutes in Garrincha’s stadium Saturday to show what he could do. Marcelo, Brazil’s galvanic left back, set off a counterattack with a diagonal pass onto the chest of Fred, the big striker. Fred simply flexed his pectorals, dropping the ball down at the feet of Neymar, and he, from a central position outside the penalty box, let impulse guide him.

Impulse, and very substantial technique. Neymar leaned toward his left side, with his head perfectly placed over the ball. He allowed it one bounce and then, using the instep of his right foot, guided it like a dart into the top corner of the goal.

It was a textbook finish, except that one cannot find such immaculate vision and touch, balance and timing, in any book. Garrincha, bless him, might have scored that goal, but very few others could.

Thereafter, despite Japan’s doing its tenacious best and despite Brazil’s living as it always has, dangerously at the back, there was only one outcome. The midfield anchor, Paulinho, stole into attack to strike the second goal from Dani Alves’s crisp low cross three minutes after halftime, and in injury time Oscar ran half the length of the field to release an exquisite pass between the Japanese defenders for Jo to make it 3-0.

Jo, tall and angular, has traveled a nomad’s path through Brazil, Russia, England, Turkey and back to Brazil. He was a substitute Sunday, but he scored his first goal for the Seleção. From the way he read Oscar’s intentions and the aplomb with which he took his chance, he will get more game time.

It may not be Jogo Bonito. But Brazil is building, and with home support, who says it cannot win another World Cup? 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/17/sports/soccer/17iht-soccer17.html?ref=sports&_r=0


----------



## AcesHigh

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Ok, AcesHigh. The meme generator is cool. However, you don't need to post all the possible combinations here


I posted 3, and that was it.


----------



## hugenholz

*Confederations Cup: 39 injured & 30 arrests in Brazil protests*










Brazil's opening Confederations Cup match was affected by protests that left 39 people injured.
Up to 1,000 Brazilians demonstrated outside the country's national stadium to vent their anger at the amount of money the country is spending on staging next year's World Cup.
Police used tear gas and pepper spray to control protestors before the match, in which Brazil beat Japan 3-0.
There were also reports rubber bullets were used and 30 arrests were made.
Demonstrators held up posters reading: "We don't need the World Cup" and "We need money for hospitals and education".
BBC Sport's South American football correspondent Tim Vickery told BBC World Service: "Brazilian society was explicitly told in 2007 that all of the money spent on stadiums would be private money.
"It hasn't worked out that way at all. More than 90% of the money being spent on football stadiums is public money."
The Confederations Cup is a dress rehearsal for the World Cup next year and the stadium in Brasilia used for the inaugural match was one of the most expensive of the six built, costing around £380m.
Vickery added: "Of the 12 stadiums for the World Cup, some of them are in the heartlands of Brazilian football will be very well used indeed.
"But there are four - Brasilia plus three others - that you really wonder where the long-term viability will be.
"Brasilia does not have a team in either of the first two divisions of Brazilian football and doesn't really have much of a local football tradition at all.
"The idea seems to be that it is going to be viable with pop concerts. I'm a little bit dubious about that one."

source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22925078 and http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-22932673


----------



## marcusflorida2

#changeBrazil said:


>


I love soccer. I love the CC and the WC.
However this is the most important post I've seen in this entire thread. No one is going to talk about it ?
I support the events. Less money inside corrupt's pockets.
Nonetheless we must take advantage of the fact that the entire world is watching and make it public and clear we deserve more in return for the taxes we pay.
Enough of corruption.
We want carnaval, World Cup and return in infraestructure for the money we pay.
We must have everything running perfectly in Brazil.
I support the movement (not the vandalism)... of the Brazilian Spring.


----------



## Cauê

*A small and wonderful picture of the Maracanã Stadium yesterday*


http://veja2.abrilm.com.br/assets/i...ogo-italia-mex-sel-07-size-598.jpg?1371437508​


----------



## ruifo

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/18/w...-protests-in-brazils-largest-cities.html?_r=0

*Thousands Gather for Protests in Brazil’s Largest Cities*























































*Demonstrations in several cities grew in size and intensity after a harsh police crackdown last week stunned many citizens.*

By SIMON ROMERO
Published: June 17, 2013

SÃO PAULO, Brazil — Protesters showed up by the thousands in Brazil’s largest cities on Monday night in a remarkable display of strength for an agitation that had begun with small protests against bus-fare increases, then evolved into a broader movement by groups and individuals irate over a range of issues including the country’s high cost of living and lavish new stadium projects.

The growing protests rank among the largest and most resonant since the nation’s military dictatorship ended in 1985, with demonstrators numbering into the tens of thousands gathered here in São Paulo, Brazil’s largest city, and other large protests unfolding in cities like Rio de Janeiro, Salvador, Curitiba, Belém and Brasília, the capital, where marchers made their way to the roof of Congress.

Sharing a parallel with the antigovernment protests in Turkey, the demonstrations in Brazil intensified after a harsh police crackdown last week stunned many citizens. In images shared widely on social media, the police here were seen beating unarmed protesters with batons and dispersing crowds by firing rubber bullets and tear gas into their midst.

“The violence has come from the government,” said Mariana Toledo, 27, a graduate student at the University of São Paulo who was among the protesters on Monday. “Such violent acts by the police instill fear, and at the same time the need to keep protesting.”

While the demonstration in São Paulo was not marred by the widespread repression that marked a protest here last week, riot police officers in Belo Horizonte dispersed protesters with pepper spray and tear gas. In Porto Alegre, in southern Brazil, police officers also used tear gas against protesters.

In Rio de Janeiro, where an independent estimate put the number of protesters around 100,000, televised images showed masked demonstrators trying to storm public buildings including the state legislature, a part of which was set on fire. In Brasilía, the police seemed to be caught off-guard by protesters who danced and chanted on the roof of Congress, a modernist building designed by the architect Oscar Niemeyer.

Such broad protests are relatively uncommon in Brazil, with some Brazilian political analysts describing what appeared to be a political culture more accepting of longstanding high levels of inequality and substandard public services than citizens in some neighboring countries in South America.

“The dangerous news announced on the streets, the novelty that the state tried to crush under the hooves of the horses of São Paulo’s police, is that at last we are alive,” the writer Eliane Brum said in an essay about the protests.

Brazil now seems to be pivoting toward a new phase of interaction between demonstrators and political leaders with its wave of protests, which crystallized this year in Porto Alegre. There, a group called the Free Fare Movement, which advocates lower public transportation fares, organized demonstrations against a hike in bus fares.

Similar protests emerged in May in Natal, a city in northeast Brazil, and this month in São Paulo, after the authorities raised bus fares by the equivalent of about 9 cents to 3.20 reais, about $1.47, prompting a wave of demonstrations that have grown in intensity.

While the hike came at a time of growing concern over inflation, which remains high even as economic growth has slowed considerably, the anger over the increase also reflects broader indignation over public transportation systems in São Paulo and in other large cities, which are plagued by inefficiency, overcrowding and crime.

“Today’s protests are the result of years and years of depending on chaotic and expensive transportation,” said Érica de Oliveira, 22, a student who was among the demonstrators.

A large number of protesters in São Paulo on Monday were university students, but middle-aged professionals and parents with children in strollers were also present. The scene seemed at once furious and festive. Some protesters had draped Brazilian flags over their shoulders; one held up a sign that read, “Brazil Colony, until when?”

While the protest in Brasília included strong criticism of congressional leaders, many placards here in São Paulo did not direct anger at Congress, at the federal government in Brasília or even at local authorities on the state or municipal level. Still, protesters in various cities focused on symbols of government power. Here in São Paulo, they marched to the governor’s palace; in Rio, to the state legislature; and in Brasília, to the Congress.

Fabio Malini, a scholar who analyzes data patterns in social media at the Federal University of Espírito Santo, said he was impressed by the movement’s refusal to be defined by a single objective and by its extensive use of social media, which has enabled it to evolve fast in response to various sources of social and political tension in Brazil.

One issue surging to the fore involves anger over stadium projects in various cities ahead of the 2014 World Cup, which Brazil is preparing to host. Some projects have been hindered by cost overruns and delays, the unfinished structures standing as testament to an injection of resources into sports arenas at a time when schools and public transit systems need upgrades.

“The largest protests are happening in cities which will host World Cup games,” Mr. Malini said. “Brazilians are mixing soccer and politics in a way that is new, and minority voices are making themselves heard.”

*Paula Ramon contributed reporting from São Paulo, and Taylor Barnes from Rio de Janeiro.*


----------



## MarkLanegan

AcesHigh said:


> sorry, but what part of "that wrong sign of the Southern Hotel Sector has resulted in a "World Cup 2014 Engrish" meme generator
> 
> http://apolinariopassos.com.br/placascopa/
> 
> *I just made this one*"
> 
> its an ENGRISH MEME GENERATOR. I made those two pictures, with stupid funny literal translations (and mistranslations) of brazilian stadium names.
> 
> Beira Rio stadium was a literal translation
> 
> Maracanã is a tupi-guarani language word (I do not know the meaning). However, I separated it in different PORTUGUESE words (obviously, you can´t do that because it has no sense at all) and translated them literally to english.
> 
> 
> The sillabes in portuguese
> MAR - sea
> A - the
> CANA - sugarcane





AcesHigh said:


>


 
You make my morning (I am live in Indonesia FYI) this moment so bright and shiny, but not bright like a diamond


----------



## Suburbanist

*3 more countries qualified*

*Australia, Iran and Korea* just clinched their places on WC2014.

==============
Now a quick comment: there are some other threads on the International forums dealing with the protests. I think we shouldn't avoid the subject on this one, but at least not derail it. After all, since this is a forum, thread organization helps keep discussion organized by topic.


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

o/


----------



## Kjello0

In Brazil's bid Maracana was supposed to be upgraded to 90k seat stadium. Now I see FIFA operates with a capacity of both 76,804 and 73,531. What happened? As far as I know the FIFA criteria for hosting a World Cup final is a net capacity of minimum 80k seats.


----------



## AcesHigh

Kjello0 said:


> In Brazil's bid Maracana was supposed to be upgraded to 90k seat stadium. Now I see FIFA operates with a capacity of both 76,804 and 73,531. What happened? As far as I know the FIFA criteria for hosting a World Cup final is a net capacity of minimum 80k seats.


its from 2006 (Germany) but:

"Capacity:
The minimum requirement is 40,000 seats for group, second round and quarter-final matches; and *60,000 seats* for the opening game, semi-finals, third place play-off *and Final*. "

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/germany2006/media/newsid=11128.html


----------



## AcesHigh

where is the roof structure supported?? Just by looking its hard to believe those thin metal structures under it are enough to support those massive steel beams!


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba 28/06


----------



## ETSman

Why the F*ck are the group matches played in 6 different cities? :bash:


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

I don't know!


----------



## SCCP1910

ETSman said:


> Why the F*ck are the group matches played in 6 different cities? :bash:


tourism.


----------



## ETSman

SCCP1910 said:


> tourism.


I think it's stupid... :/ can't they have like 2 different cities that are near each other ? :S


----------



## FAAN

No, like that will be very nice. In one day the match with 40C (104F) and the other day a match with 0C (32F) :lol:


----------



## ETSman

FAAN said:


> No, like that will be very nice. In one day the match with 40C (104F) and the other day a match with 0C (32F) :lol:


yeah but it costs, a trip to brazil with hotel for 3 persons costs 13 000 euro in sweden...


----------



## romariosousa85

A Arena da Baixada vai ficar linda, ainda mais com essa cobertura retrátil!: Banana:


----------



## Alanzeh

Grass on Arena de São Paulo


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

Amazon Arena










Miguel Biango



















Blog Manaus Metrópole


----------



## Jarger




----------



## issamx5

*Beira Rio stadium*


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

Perfect pictures!


----------



## juan.83

Great job guys 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Knitemplar

I want to see 23 more NEW stadia in Brazil!!


----------



## TEBC

Knitemplar said:


> I want to see 23 more NEW stadia in Brazil!!


???


----------



## carl_Alm

:lol::lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

Knitemplar said:


> I want to see 23 more NEW stadia in Brazil!!


thats not SO difficult, as long as you dont want all those 23 new stadia to be WORLD CUP quality stadia.

here, new stadium from Cruzeiro FC (small club from Porto Alegre, not the big one from Belo Horizonte)


----------



## CSimon78

AcesHigh said:


> thats not SO difficult, as long as you dont want all those 23 new stadia to be WORLD CUP quality stadia.
> 
> here, new stadium from Cruzeiro FC (small club from Porto Alegre, not the big one from Belo Horizonte)


^
It's ready?


----------



## AcesHigh

CSimon78 said:


> ^
> It's ready?


no, these are the last photos

















http://www.cruzeiropoa.com.br/news/938-obras-do-novo-estadio-orgulho-na-semana-do-centenario


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba 09/07


----------



## Jarger




----------



## issamx5

issamx5 said:


> LINDAAAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via: clickrbs.com.br


:banana:


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

^^
^^

Very beautiful this photo!


----------



## Cubo99

are currently known which stadiums will be used as training venues ?


----------



## stoutekont

When will Engenhao, the former home of Flamengo, Fluminense and Botafogo reopen?


----------



## AcesHigh

stoutekont said:


> When will Engenhao, the former home of Flamengo, Fluminense and Botafogo reopen?


Nobody knows BUT your assertion is incorrect.

Engenhão was never the "home" of Flamengo and Fluminense, and it was only Botafogo´s house for a few short years.

Maracanã was always the house of these clubs, and Engenhão only was used once in a while when Maracanã was used for some other thing or match.

Then Botafogo made a deal with Rio´s administration to have the rights to use Engenhão as permanent home for 20 years contract (or something like that).

And finally, in the last years, it became the home of other Rio clubs SIMPLY because Maracanã was undergoing reforms.

With Maracanã reopened, Engenhão would never host Flamengo and Fluminense matches anyway.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

December/2014


----------



## TEBC

Cubo99 said:


> are currently known which stadiums will be used as training venues ?


http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/loc/01/67/33/67/tbc_complete_optimized.pdf


----------



## gehenaus

Looking good, better get a move on though.


----------



## Jarger

Fotos de Tiago Geremia Oliva, retiradas do grupo Beira-Rio, Gigante Para Sempre/Facebook


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba 15/07


----------



## Suburbanist

*Average WEATHER parameters for competition period on host cities*

These are the average weather parameters for WC2014 host cities (June 15th - July 15th)

*CITY - daily avg. temperature at 14.00 (o C) - 30-day avg. rainfall (mm) - avg. relative humidity at 14.00 (%) - altitude (m)*


Belo Horizonte - 23,9 C - 9 mm - 35% - 873m
Brasilia - 24,8 C - 0 mm - 18% - 1.243m
Cuiabá - 29,5 C - 21 mm - 39% - 175m
Curitiba - 16,1 C - 162 mm - 71% - 934m
Fortaleza - 30,2 C -147 mm - 76% - 17m
Manaus - 32,3 C - 150 mm - 82% - 103m
Natal - 29,5 C - 316 mm - 80% - 10m
Porto Alegre - 16,7 C - 171 mm - 70% - 14m
Recife - 28,6 C - 342 mm - 88% - 8m
Rio de Janeiro - 25,7 C - 53mm - 62% - 11m
Salvador - 29,1 C - 141 mm - 77% - 34m
São Paulo - 20,9 C - 84 mm - 51 % - 811m


----------



## Felipe Amazonense

Amazon Arena - Manaus










Jornal A Crítica.










Hemerson Ribeiro


----------



## Knitemplar

when will Maracanazinhao open??


----------



## skyscraperbarra

It´s already open! I went there last saturday where Brazil played against USA on Men´s Volleyball.


----------



## TEBC

Knitemplar said:


> when will Maracanazinhao open??


since 2007


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## rsol2000




----------



## AcesHigh

slipperydog said:


>


well, they forgot Arena Corinthians!


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> well, they forgot Arena Corinthians!


its because Arena Corinthians and Arena das Dunas are ahead with more than 82 and 78%.


----------



## alejo25

This World Cup will be special and hope for an all South American final.


----------



## TEBC

alejo25 said:


> This World Cup will be special and hope for an all South American final.


brazil x argentina would be the best possible


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> its because Arena Corinthians and Arena das Dunas are ahead with more than 82 and 78%.


how can Arena das Dunas, where they have not even started with the roof yet, be in a more advanced stage than Arena Manaus or Beira Rio?


----------



## dslrofc

AcesHigh said:


> how can Arena das Dunas, where they have not even started with the roof yet, be in a more advanced stage than Arena Manaus or Beira Rio?


in fact, 65% coverage of the arena of the dunes is already mounted on the ground, and the installation of such coverage is much simpler and more rapid than the Beira rio and arena amazonia.


----------



## dslrofc

TEBC said:


> brazil x argentina would be the best possible


it would be amazing


----------



## ruifo

alejo25 said:


> This World Cup will be special and hope for an all South American final.





TEBC said:


> brazil x argentina would be the best possible





dslrofc said:


> it would be amazing




+ 1


----------



## dslrofc

the best:Estadio Nacional,Arena Pernambuco,Arena das Dunas e Arena Amazonia

good: Maracanã,Mineirão,Beira Rio

more or less:Castelão, Arena Corinthians,Fonte Nova

boring:Arena da baixada,arena pantanal


----------



## LuizSoarez

Brazil vs Argentina in the WC finals would be the greatest game of football history!!


----------



## Knitemplar

I HATE square stadia. It's like having square UFOs!!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

LuizSoarez said:


> Brazil vs Argentina in the WC finals would be the greatest game of football history!!


They are usually put in the table in a way that makes sure they don't meet during the tournament. It's possible they can meet in the final but the chances of it happening are very small. But I agree a final between Brazil and Argentina would be amazing.


----------



## UptownBuff

The average capacity is one of the biggest ever it seems. Behind only 1994 USA?


----------



## AcesHigh

Knitemplar said:


> I HATE square stadia. It's like having square UFOs!!


I suppose the sports you follow Aussie Rules Football









or maybe cricket


----------



## TEBC

alexandru.mircea said:


> *They are usually put in the table in a way that makes sure they don't meet during the tournament*. It's possible they can meet in the final but the chances of it happening are very small. But I agree a final between Brazil and Argentina would be amazing.


They are put as they are drawn, the chances are the same as any other final


----------



## MarkLanegan

AcesHigh said:


> I suppose the sports you follow Aussie Rules Football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe cricket


Is that Australian Rules Football field, or a Qudditch Field  ?


----------



## AcesHigh

MarkLanegan said:


> Is that Australian Rules Football field, or a Qudditch Field  ?


I got at Wikipedia, if someone trolled there, not my fault


----------



## Ziltoidian

alexandru.mircea said:


> They are usually put in the table in a way that makes sure they don't meet during the tournament. It's possible they can meet in the final but the chances of it happening are very small. But I agree a final between Brazil and Argentina would be amazing.


I agree that a Bra-Arg match would be amazing, but I'd rather have a Brazil-Uruguay final for historical reasons. The chance for the Brazilian squad to avenge their biggest shame and the reaction it would draw if they win. I just think it has a lot more weight behind it than a Brazil-Argentina final.


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba 24/07


----------



## Guest

*Atletico Mineiro win the 2013 Copa Libertadores (62,000 at Mineirao) *


Atletico Mineiro 2 - 0 Olimpia Asuncion (2-2 Aggregate)
Penalties: Atletico Mineiro 4 - 3 Olimpia Asuncion






Includes penalties (starts at 2:20)


----------



## Jarger




----------



## Alanzeh

Some photos from Arena São Paulo








































































OBS: Today the installation of the seats has began
Credits: Ranma Saotome (user) and the CORINTHIANs community (Orkut)


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba 09/04


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium*





*BY PORTAL DA COPA 2014*​


----------



## FAAN

*World Cup qualifiers: Italy and Netherlands qualify for Brazil 2014*

*The Netherlands and Italy have become the first two European countries to qualify for the 2014 World Cup.*

Robin van Persie scored twice as the Dutch beat Andorra 2-0, and Turkey's 2-0 win in Romania ensured they could not be overtaken at the top of Group D.

Italy just needed to beat the Czech Republic to qualify, and goals from Giorgio Chiellini and Mario Balotelli overturned an early Libor Kozak strike.
Belgium, Germany and Switzerland need two points to secure a place in Brazil.

Germany guaranteed at least a play-off spot with a 3-0 victory in the Faroe Islands thanks to goal from Arsenal's Per Mertesacker and Mesut Ozil and a third from Thomas Muller.

Bosnia-Hercegovina and Greece both secured at least a spot in the play-offs in Group G, while France are likely to be in the play-offs after their 4-2 win in Belarus put them level on points with Group I leaders Spain, who have a game in hand.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24041569


----------



## FAAN

*World Cup Qualifiers (for the while):*

*Brazil (host)
Japan
Australia
Iran
South Korea
Netherlands
Italy*


----------



## FAAN

Updates:

Beira Rio Stadium (Porto Alegre)









www.internacional.com.br









Diego Guichard

Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)









Guilherme Mattera









O Fiscal da Fiel









Guilherme Mattera

Arena da Amazônia (Manaus)









https://www.facebook.com/CopaManaus2014









https://www.facebook.com/CopaManaus2014
​


----------



## FAAN

Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)









Source









Source









Source









Source

Arena das Dunas (Natal)









Source









Source









Source

Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá)









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## diz

FAAN said:


> *World Cup Qualifiers (for the while):*
> 
> *Brazil (host)
> Japan
> Australia
> Iran
> South Korea
> Netherlands
> Italy*


USA books a ticket to Brazil! :banana:


----------



## pcalil

FAAN said:


> World Cup Qualifiers (for the while):
> 
> Brazil (host)
> Japan
> Australia
> Iran
> South Korea
> Netherlands
> Italy


updating:

FIFA World Cup Qualified Nations:

Brazil (host)
Japan
Australia
Iran
South Korea
Netherlands
Italy
*Argentina
Costa Rica
USA*


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


----------



## fabri421

Beira Rio is getting great shape, Arena de São Paulo is better that I was thinking, Arena da Amazônia is more advanced that I was thinking and Arena das Dunas will be amazing and is looking great.


----------



## \xxCuiabáxx/MT/

*Arena Pantanal*​




















































@Arenapantanalobras


----------



## Alanzeh

Arena Pantanal reminds me the Villa Park.Nice design and nice development. Good job Cuiabá!


----------



## [email protected]

Alanzeh said:


> Arena Pantanal reminds me the Villa Park.Nice design and nice development. Good job Cuiabá!


The Arena Pantanal is admitedly inspired on Villa Park.


----------



## Laurence2011

What on earth are the workers wearing on their heads ?


----------



## FAAN

Must be some protection against sun and/or heat, Cuiabá is one of the hottest cities of Brazil.


----------



## \xxCuiabáxx/MT/

+Arena Pantanal​























































@Arenapantanalobras


----------



## wellingtonduda

Yes, the Stades are legal.

The Arena Corinthians (Itaquera-São Paulo) mainly

I follow this works divine finishes

Will be the most modern in Brazil, perhaps America

and be among the best in the world =D


----------



## wellingtonduda

[email protected] said:


> The Arena Pantanal is admitedly inspired on Villa Park.



like yourself, are 2 beautiful stadiums


----------



## biancarossi20

Pics of the Arena Corinthians event.









































































https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel?fref=ts


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*


By:
*Leonardo Finotti - Architectural Photographer
Castelão Stadium
Vigliecca & Sssociados, Héctor Vigliecca
Fortaleza CE, Brazil*

Source:
http://www.leonardofinotti.com/projects/castelao-stadium/image/16310-130830-001d


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

The grass seeding at Amazon Arena



Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *Manaus 2014*
> ​


----------



## biancarossi20

More event´s pics at Arena Corinthians























































Source : https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel?fref=ts


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazon Arena




Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *Alfredo Fernandes*​


----------



## Jarger

Beira-Rio









Foto retirada do Grupo Beira-Rio, Gigante Para Sempre


----------



## The Game Is Up

Let me just say that it's good that Corinthians finally has a stadium of their own. For a club of that stature, it was embarrassing that it took until now to realize this.


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


----------



## Suburbanist

Guys, please, post as many pics as you want, but out of consideration of mobile users, *could you all just avoid attaching dozens of pics per post, and then quote the same post on the same page without removing the links*?

It requires almost no effort to limit the number of pics per post.

There is also no need to quote an entire set of pictures just to make a short broad comment not related to a specific detail.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas: roof and outside works.





































By João Mafra http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=974278


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians
White Glass facade almost finished and seats intalation














































https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio stadium (Porto Alegre)

Facade 









Roof:




































By: Guilherme Fiorin http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1081304


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas 














































By João Mafra http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=974278


----------



## issamx5

*BEIRA RIO STADIUM*










Foto enviada por Mozart Lauxen


----------



## SWN2011

Suburbanist said:


> Guys, please, post as many pics as you want, but out of consideration of mobile users, *could you all just avoid attaching dozens of pics per post, and then quote the same post on the same page without removing the links*?
> 
> It requires almost no effort to limit the number of pics per post.
> 
> There is also no need to quote an entire set of pictures just to make a short broad comment not related to a specific detail.


I agree with you ...sincerely I can't understand why some forumers insistis to place so much photos of the same stadium as CAstelão for example ....


----------



## dande

issamx5 said:


> *BEIRA RIO STADIUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto enviada por Mozart Lauxen


NOT pretty!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

:| just like any other stadium in the whole planet at this stage of works in progress...
how can that be pretty


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazon Arena - 4-10-13



mvbil said:


> *Foto em maior resolução*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portal Amazônia


----------



## Suburbanist

*Seeding criteria for WC-2014 groups*

FIFA announced that it will use Oct. 17th FIFA Coca-Cola World Ranking as the criteria to pick up the seeds of the each of 8 groups for the upcoming World Cup.

These are the top-15 national teams today, in order: Spain, Argentina, Germany, Italy, Colombia, Belgium, Uruguay, Brazil, Netherlands, Croatia, Portugal, Greece, USA, Switzerland, Russia.

The October matches for qualifiers will count towards the next ranking, so couple changes could happen there. Brasil is an automatically seeded team for it is hosting the games, and didn't participate on the Conmebol qualifiers.


----------



## Harry1990

Wow England will probably do worse than 2010 now thanks fifa do they even watch football since losing 4-1 to Germany , England have played 35 times losing only 3games(no qualifiers) yet apperantly we are worse than Chile, Greece, USA and Switzerland ? And France 25th seriously ? Ivory coast 19th this is going to create groups of death so easily


----------



## biancarossi20

Harry1990 said:


> Wow England will probably do worse than 2010 now thanks fifa do they even watch football since losing 4-1 to Germany , England have played 35 times losing only 3games(no qualifiers) yet apperantly we are worse than Chile, Greece, USA and Switzerland ? And France 25th seriously ? Ivory coast 19th this is going to create groups of death so easily



I totally understand you. I never got Fifa ranking process. Brazil before Confederation´s cup, was at 18th place. 
I think, the "death groups" of Brazil World cup, will be a disaster, and than they will "re think" how to manage this kind of draw, but for us, it will be too late. 
That´s seriously awful. Im very upset to be honest, let´s wait for the ocktober Fifa´s rank, but it won´t have a lot of change in my opnion. hno:


----------



## biancarossi20

dande said:


> NOT pretty!



I think all opnions are respectful, but, sometimes i think is important to the other readers understanding, in what you are basing your point of view.
You can´t compare Beira Rio, or any other brazilian stadium with "Lucas Oil stadium" for an example in NFL American League.
U can´t compare nothing in Brazil with USA, or any other "consolid" nation, is unfair.
But in our reality, of a 3rd world country, a nation still devoloping, and doing pretty well (in my opnion), thank you. I think Beira Rio, with it´s story, and significance with our country, our football, with Brazilian Série A league, its an amazing stadium, and it will be GORGEOUS, AND INCREDIBLY STUNNING, and a very deserver representant of Brazil World Cup for Porto Alegre City.


Very very sorry, for my poor english


----------



## wellingtonduda

Arena Corinthians (Itaquera-SP)90%

By Sergio Cruz & Guilherme Mattera-Group Sonhos SCCP


----------



## MarkLanegan

Suburbanist said:


> FIFA announced that it will use Oct. 17th FIFA Coca-Cola World Ranking as the criteria to pick up the seeds of the each of 8 groups for the upcoming World Cup.
> 
> These are the top-15 national teams today, in order: Spain, Argentina, Germany, Italy, Colombia, Belgium, Uruguay, Brazil, Netherlands, Croatia, Portugal, Greece, USA, Switzerland, Russia.
> 
> The October matches for qualifiers will count towards the next ranking, so couple changes could happen there. Brasil is an automatically seeded team for it is hosting the games, and didn't participate on the Conmebol qualifiers.


My Prediction of the Pot 1 Seeds : 
1. Brazil (Host)
2. Spain (Defending Champions)
3. Argentina 
4. Germany 
5. Italia 
6. Netherlands 
7. USA or Portugal (Probably) 
8. Uruguay (Probably) 

My Favourite Team = Seleccao ; Gli Azzuri; Der Mannschaft; Orange


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ It would be extremely unlikely for USA to get a top 7 spot among qualified teams. It would require several teams (England, Belgium, France. Portugal, Croatia) to miss their qualifications altogether, and some unusual combination of results on October qualifier games. 

Colombia is almost guaranteed a place on top 7 on the other hand...


----------



## MarkLanegan

FYI, FIFA Choose the Top 8 1st Pot Based On = FIFA Ranks, Their Performance on Past World Cup and Other Factors (Remember Mexico in 2006 ?)


----------



## Suburbanist

MarkLanegan said:


> FYI, FIFA Choose the Top 8 1st Pot Based On = FIFA Ranks, Their Performance on Past World Cup and Other Factors (Remember Mexico in 2006 ?)


But FIFA has announced that it will use only Fifa Coca Cola World RAnking as of oct. 17 to pick the seeds (the top 7 among the qualified teams since Brazil qualifies automatically for being hosts)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

biancarossi20 said:


> I totally understand you. I never got Fifa ranking process. Brazil before Confederation´s cup, was at 18th place.
> I think, the "death groups" of Brazil World cup, will be a disaster, and than they will "re think" how to manage this kind of draw, but for us, it will be too late.
> That´s seriously awful. Im very upset to be honest, let´s wait for the ocktober Fifa´s rank, but it won´t have a lot of change in my opnion. hno:


It's simple actually, as hosts you will be seeded automatically to pot 1 so you don't need to worry about sharing the group with any other of the top 7 teams in the world.


----------



## wellingtonduda

3rd Module Coverage north was installed today In Arena Corinthians 
Prediction of coverage and chairs is 100% for November 










=D


----------



## Jarger




----------



## MauryMTY26

La arena corinthians y el estadio Beira rio son sin duda a mi gusto los 2 mejores estadios de los que restan por terminar de construir. 
​Felicidades Brasil!!


----------



## fabri421

MauryMTY26 said:


> La arena corinthians y el estadio Beira rio son sin duda a mi gusto los 2 mejores estadios de los que restan por terminar de construir.
> ​Felicidades Brasil!!


you forget arena amazonia and arena das dunas, booth will be spectacular


----------



## Pedro EM

fabri421 said:


> you forget arena amazonia and arena das dunas, booth will be spectacular


Indeed. As for seeding are you all sure results in qualifying and previous tournaments dont count?


----------



## Kasumi

fabri421 said:


> you forget arena amazonia and arena das dunas, booth will be spectacular


I think he meant that _for his liking_ those 2 stadiums are the best ones. "...son sin duda *a mi gusto *los 2 mejores".


----------



## MauryMTY26

Kasumi said:


> I think he meant that _for his liking_ those 2 stadiums are the best ones. "...son sin duda *a mi gusto *los 2 mejores".


Exactly my friend. :cheers:


----------



## Bezzi

*Tickets for Brazil 2014 in heavy demand*
(FIFA.com) Thursday 10 October 2013

A total of 6,164,682 requests for tickets for the 2014 FIFA World Cup had been received when the initial application period ended at 12.00 CET/07.00 BRA on Thursday 10 October 2013, of which 70.86 per cent were from Brazil, with the remaining 29.14 per cent from the rest of the world. Requests have been received from 203 different countries, while tickets for the opening match in Sao Paulo (726,067 requests), for the Brazilian team’s matches and for the final (751,165) in the Maracanã stadium on 13 July 2014 were most in demand.

The highest number of ticket applications were made by residents in Brazil (4,368,029) followed by those from the USA (374,065), Argentina (266,937), Germany (134,899), Chile (102,288), England (96,780), Australia (88,082), Japan (69,806), Colombia (55,379), and Canada (49,968), in that order. The most popular category on average was category 4. Each applicant was entitled to apply for a maximum of four tickets per match and for a maximum of seven matches. FIFA will use its reasonable endeavours to place the seats adjacent to each other (i.e., beside or in front of each other) as long as the tickets are purchased as part of the same ticket order.

The most popular host cities were Sao Paulo, which will host the opening match on 12 June 2014, Rio de Janeiro and Curitiba. Great interest was also registered in the team-specific ticket series, with already qualified Argentina and the Netherlands being the most sought after in this category.
...

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/media/newsid=2193401/index.html


----------



## Guest

Of those countries only Canada won't be there, which makes their number all the more impressive.


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## andrewtsjc

5portsF4n said:


> Of those countries only Canada won't be there, which makes their number all the more impressive.


I was one of them LOL :lol:


----------



## FAAN

*FIFA World Cup Qualified Nations:*

Brazil (host)
Japan
Australia
Iran
South Korea
Netherlands
Italy
Argentina
Costa Rica
USA

*+ (October 11)

Belgium
Switzerland
Germany 
Colombia*


----------



## wellingtonduda

Arena Corinthians (Itaquera In São Paulo) + of 93% completed


----------



## biancarossi20

Originally posted by Ranma Saotome : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795994&page=19

























































http://canindesoares.com/arena-das-dunas-ja-tem-14-das-20-petalas-instaladas


----------



## Pedro EM

Which stadium is the last one?


----------



## Suburbanist

Pedro EM said:


> Which stadium is the last one?


Arena das Dunas (Natal).


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

360° of Arena das Dunas


----------



## wellingtonduda

The stadiums of Cup Show Ball


----------



## issamx5

*Beira Rio stadium*



























http://scinternacional.net/index.php/news/4239-imagens-aereas-de-05-11.html


----------



## superted4

So when are all of these stadiums supposed to be finished? If this was in England the world media, FIFA, uefa would have a field day in mocking and ridicule us for not been prepared!!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Those 6 stadiums that were used last June for the CC are ready. Other 6 have as deadline December 31th. Some of them must not be ready at that time, but it's not a big deal, they should be fine in Fabruary or smth


----------



## Sniper

superted4 said:


> So when are all of these stadiums supposed to be finished? If this was in England the world media, FIFA, uefa would have a field day in mocking and ridicule us for not been prepared!!


The final deadline is December 31st.


----------



## biancarossi20

There are 2 stadiums giving a little bit of concern Arena Pantanal and Arena da Baixada
The other 4 are doing fine.
And there are 6 already finished used and tested in the Confederation´s cup.
It will be 12 host cities over all.


----------



## biancarossi20

By: Doda (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=385580(


----------



## guilherme fiorin

this stadium that surprised me. I did not like the first pictures released of the project, considered little creative, but the "finishing details" is probably the best of the World Cup.


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*
































































http://secom.mt.gov.br/imagens


----------



## Jarger

Foto de Alexandre Sperb, Grupo Beira-Rio, Gigante Para Sempre


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians
























































https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia, Originally posted by Ranma Saotome in Arena da Amazonia thread :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787064&page=17



















http://esportes.terra.com.br/futebo...019f50197a432410VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## guilherme fiorin

BEIRA RIO STADIUM


----------



## AcesHigh

superted4 said:


> So when are all of these stadiums supposed to be finished? If this was in England the world media, FIFA, uefa would have a field day in mocking and ridicule us for not been prepared!!


the world media and FIFA *ARE* having a field day mocking and ridiculing Brazil for us not being prepared. I listen to BBC World Football Phone In and every friday they mention the late works in Brazil, as well as I have seen plenty of articles in european and US newspapers.

And Brazil is a THIRD world country, so it´s expected that things won´t go as smoothly as in a first world country as England (if everything went smoothly in Brazil, it would not be a third world country, LOGICALLY)

So yes, there would be MORE reason to mock England if you were late. Btw, England would have much less stadiums to completely reform or rebuild than Brazil has.


----------



## Guest

The cladding for the stadium in Amazonas looks awesome


----------



## guilherme fiorin

Now, a few more photos of the stadium chosen to host the World Cup in Porto Alegre


----------



## biancarossi20

Guilherme i think u misunderstood what he said.
He was talking about the international media, about the lates works of Brazil´s preparation. Because the other user said if they were late in England, they would being mocked by the media.


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> the world media and FIFA *ARE* having a field day mocking and ridiculing Brazil for us not being prepared. I listen to BBC World Football Phone In and every friday they mention the late works in Brazil, as well as I have seen plenty of articles in european and US newspapers.
> 
> And Brazil is a THIRD world country, so it´s expected that things won´t go as smoothly as in a first world country as England (if everything went smoothly in Brazil, it would not be a third world country, LOGICALLY)
> 
> So yes, there would be MORE reason to mock England if you were late. Btw, England would have much less stadiums to completely reform or rebuild than Brazil has.


That is tottaly normal... independent if we are a 3rd world country or not, if the works are late, its their job to talk about it. And the press is the same everywhere, they talk things that call people attention (disasters, violence, things going wrong).
Even brazilian press, talks about the wrong things about the world cup, and never talk about the good things. The Arena Corinthians is 94% ready, and they only talk to the fact they don´t know where the tv screens will be located inside the stadium. That is patetic isn´t it ? http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...INTHIANS+SERAO+INSTALADOS+APENAS+EM+2014.html

Sad.. but the truth


----------



## fark

biancarossi20 said:


> That is tottaly normal... independent if we are a 3rd world country or not, if the works are late, its their job to talk about it. And the press is the same everywhere, they talk things that call people attention (disasters, violence, things going wrong).
> Even brazilian press, talks about the wrong things about the world cup, and never talk about the good things. The Arena Corinthians is 94% ready, and they only talk to the fact they don´t know where the tv screens will be located inside the stadium. That is patetic isn´t it ? http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...INTHIANS+SERAO+INSTALADOS+APENAS+EM+2014.html
> 
> Sad.. but the truth




Exactly, the truth is... bad news sells more than good news.


----------



## issamx5

pedro_sci said:


> *10/01/2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *07/11/2013*


:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Laurence2011

Such a beautiful stadium


----------



## AcesHigh

fark said:


> Exactly, the truth is... bad news sells more than good news.


surely. The fact is that the english poster talked as if Brazil was not being criticized for the World Cup preparation, when in fact IT IS being criticized.

But I want to remember that in Germany (and if there was a World Cup in England, there would be MUCH LESS reforms to do in stadiums and much less stadiums to be built from scratch.

Most brazilian stadiums were old/decrepit or beyond the possibility of reformation. So Brazil had to take a massive task of:

- making MASSIVE reforms in 5 stadiums
Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)
Beira Rio (Porto Alegre)
Maracanã (Rio)
Mineirão (Belo Horizonte)
Castelão (Fortaleza)

- building from scratch (or completely demolishing and building anew) 7 stadiums
Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)
Arena Pernambuco (Recife)
Arena Corinthians (São Paulo)
Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá)
Area das Dunas (Natal)
Arena Amazônia (Manaus)
Estádio Nacional (Brasilia)


----------



## fark

^^ that is right, hosting a 12 stadiums world cup is not an easy task, specially when you have to build almost all stadiums from stratch. 

But I doubt there will be major problems. All stadiums will do great kay:


----------



## wellingtonduda

Machine "Stitches" the Lawn in Arena Corinthians (Itaquera-SP)



















for those who have doubts, Video explanation
how the machine works:

http://youtu.be/1VNiArKmJ10


----------



## superted4

AcesHigh said:


> surely. The fact is that the english poster talked as if Brazil was not being criticized for the World Cup preparation, when in fact IT IS being criticized. But I want to remember that in Germany (and if there was a World Cup in England, there would be MUCH LESS reforms to do in stadiums and much less stadiums to be built from scratch. Most brazilian stadiums were old/decrepit or beyond the possibility of reformation. So Brazil had to take a massive task of: - making MASSIVE reforms in 5 stadiums Arena da Baixada (Curitiba) Beira Rio (Porto Alegre) Maracanã (Rio) Mineirão (Belo Horizonte) Castelão (Fortaleza) - building from scratch (or completely demolishing and building anew) 7 stadiums Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador) Arena Pernambuco (Recife) Arena Corinthians (São Paulo) Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá) Area das Dunas (Natal) Arena Amazônia (Manaus) Estádio Nacional (Brasilia)


The English poster been me. There's hardly been any criticism in the English press and as far as I have read not much in the English press from FIFA. Blatter can't go a month without having a pop at England or the premier league


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I follow English language media and there is a good level of attention dedicated to the works in Brazil, but I wouldn't describe it as criticism but as compassionate care about the social unrest, about the human cost of hosting the World Cup and the Olympics, about the police operations, the gentrification of sports etc... Well at least that's how it is in the media outlets I use. Before the Confederations Cup there was a large amount of reporting dedicated to the frictions between the Brazilian organizers and Jerome Valcke of FIFA especially, who kept making strong statements almost causing diplomatic trouble once, but since the events of this summer the agenda has changed dramatically in the press as other concerns are obviously higher.


----------



## Immunda Leodis

I'm an English football fan and I follow lots of other sports and I can tell you that any major tournament gets attention of this nature as it sells papers and generates clickthroughs on websites. 

I'm sure they just fill out a template to generate the story <<insert name of country>> is behind schedule for stadiums, there's not enough accommodation, prices are going through the roof, there's loads of crime, the government is made up of dubious individuals blah blah blah! 

At the moment there's not much in the press about the 2014 WC but it'll ramp up significantly after the draw and as the domestic season is drawing to a close. 

On the subject of building / refurbishing stadiums I don't think it's correct to assume that it would take Brazil longer than England to do this. 

If the WC was in England it would be mainly held in existing club grounds that are big cash cows for the teams that play there and thus there'd be little appetite for tearing down whole stands / stadiums and temporarily reducing the capacity during the building work. 

Most construction would have to fit around busy working stadiums, which increases the complexity, time and cost. Whilst a number of stadiums could be made ready quickly there are others that were in England's 2018 bid that would take a lot of time to complete.


----------



## Suburbanist

WC Brazil 2014 will shatter a record that is standing since 1994: cumulative km traveled by all national teams.

Some teams could travel as much as 23.000km if they reach the finals.


----------



## rantanamo

Suburbanist said:


> WC Brazil 2014 will shatter a record that is standing since 1994: cumulative km traveled by all national teams.
> 
> Some teams could travel as much as 23.000km if they reach the finals.


there are more teams than 1994, plus its in a more remote location.


----------



## AcesHigh

rantanamo said:


> there are more teams than 1994, plus its in a more remote location.


:| :|

he is not talking about travelling TO BRASIL, but about travelling INSIDE Brasil.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

AcesHigh said:


> :| :|
> 
> he is not talking about travelling TO BRASIL, but about travelling INSIDE Brasil.


But that's exactly the point, if there are more teams in the tournament then there are more kilometres traveled during the tournament, in total. It would be more interesting to make an average per team out of that total and see how it compares to USA (and Russia).


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> But that's exactly the point, if there are more teams in the tournament then there are more kilometres traveled during the tournament, in total. It would be more interesting to make an average per team out of that total and see how it compares to USA (and Russia).


Rantanamo said the tournament was in a more exotic location, which implied he was talking about Brasil being more distant to Europe, USA, Asia. Since teams travel days before the WC effectively starts, it doesnt mean much.

What DOES mean is travel distance travelled WHILE the tournament takes place. And yes, the average per team will probably be larger compared to the US.


----------



## AcesHigh

wellingtonduda said:


> Machine "Stitches" the Lawn in Arena Corinthians (Itaquera-SP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who have doubts, Video explanation
> how the machine works:
> 
> http://youtu.be/1VNiArKmJ10



Grêmio Arena and Arena Corinthians will be the only 2 stadiums in Brazil with Desso Grassmaster :banana::banana:


----------



## biancarossi20

^^ 
Yeah.
But Arena Gremio has one of the worst grass of Brasileiro Séria A.


----------



## biancarossi20

Originally posted by Ranma Saotome in Arena das Dunas thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795994&page=21










































https://www.facebook.com/haroldo.martins.1


----------



## wellingtonduda

AcesHigh said:


> Grêmio Arena and Arena Corinthians will be the only 2 stadiums in Brazil with Desso Grassmaster :banana::banana:



Yes =D


----------



## wellingtonduda

Arena Das Dunas in Natal


----------



## rantanamo

AcesHigh said:


> Rantanamo said the tournament was in a more exotic location, which implied he was talking about Brasil being more distant to Europe, USA, Asia. Since teams travel days before the WC effectively starts, it doesnt mean much.
> 
> What DOES mean is travel distance travelled WHILE the tournament takes place. And yes, the average per team will probably be larger compared to the US.


I see what you mean. But is that something to brag about? Wasn't everyone on this board complaining about the distance of US cities from each other and how a new US WC should be mostly on one coast?


----------



## biancarossi20

I think this is a pointless conversation.
It doesn´t matter.
They teams will have to accept it.

Brazil is large. So ? We are paying, we received the right to host, just enjoy it


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Arenas das dunas is looking great!! I love the collor of the seats and finishing seems to be excellent. 
I just think it should have had 4 led screens in the corners, just like Maracanã.. They are not that expensive though


----------



## biancarossi20

Originally posted by Ranma Saotome Arena das Dunas thread.










by Ney Douglas/Novo Jornal


----------



## AcesHigh

rantanamo said:


> I see what you mean. But is that something to brag about? Wasn't everyone on this board complaining about the distance of US cities from each other and how a new US WC should be mostly on one coast?


Nobody is BRAGGING about it. 

Gosh, this thread is full of people who only want to cause flame wars hno:

*It´s quite the inverse actually*. I am saying it will be *WORSE than USA 94* in terms of travel.

For some reason FIFA made a diabolic system where teams will have to travel everywhere. And their fans too will have to travel everywhere following their team. That will overload the already inefficient Brazilian airport system.

That means that teams that GOT LUCKY in the draw and will have to travel LESS around Brazil will have AN ADVANTAGE. They will be LESS TIRED and will face LESS OF THE CLIMATE DIFFERENCES that exist in Brazil in june/july (always warm in the north northeast, while it can get below 5ºC in southern Brazil. A team can very easily face a temperature difference of 30ºC and a 4000km trip if they are UNLUCKY.



seriously, what kind of jingoist sees a BIG PROBLEM as something to brag about? :| :|


----------



## \xxCuiabáxx/MT/

*Arena Pantanal*






























































AFP


----------



## lucassm

Today, Arena das Dunas has launched its website, it's in portuguese, there are many information and pics.

http://www.arenadunas.com.br

According to the website's schedule:

Demolishing 100%
Land leveling 100%
Infrastructure 100%
Superstructure 99.8%
Finishing work 89.39%
Covering 70.13%
Facilities 77.18%
Supplementary Services 54.34%
Pitch/Field 99.39%


----------



## Cratus

biancarossi20 said:


> Originally posted by Ranma Saotome Arena das Dunas thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ney Douglas/Novo Jornal


Wow this one looks great!


----------



## will101

The tournament starts seven months from today.


----------



## Feleru*

Vamos Uruguay........................


----------



## biancarossi20

Originally posted by Ranma Saotome in Arena Corinthians thread
Last truss of South link installed














































https://www.facebook.com/groups/SonhosSCCP/


----------



## biancarossi20

Panoramic view










http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...as-mais-pesadas-do-itaquerao-veja-fotos.shtml


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas
Changing rooms finished.










November 11 :










http://instagram.com/p/gm81YXiW-k/#


----------



## rantanamo

AcesHigh said:


> Nobody is BRAGGING about it.
> 
> Gosh, this thread is full of people who only want to cause flame wars hno:
> 
> *It´s quite the inverse actually*. I am saying it will be *WORSE than USA 94* in terms of travel.
> 
> For some reason FIFA made a diabolic system where teams will have to travel everywhere. And their fans too will have to travel everywhere following their team. That will overload the already inefficient Brazilian airport system.
> 
> That means that teams that GOT LUCKY in the draw and will have to travel LESS around Brazil will have AN ADVANTAGE. They will be LESS TIRED and will face LESS OF THE CLIMATE DIFFERENCES that exist in Brazil in june/july (always warm in the north northeast, while it can get below 5ºC in southern Brazil. A team can very easily face a temperature difference of 30ºC and a 4000km trip if they are UNLUCKY.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, what kind of jingoist sees a BIG PROBLEM as something to brag about? :| :|


touchy, touchy. As much as people criticize stadiums and events in other threads, this thread seems to be over protected.


----------



## AcesHigh

Trollishy, trollishy. How can I be touchy if I am CRITICIZING the World Cup in Brazil by saying it will be the worst ever in terms of travel distances teams and fans have to travel?


----------



## hugenholz

Can anyone give an overall update about the progress of all WC 2014 stadiums in %? If I am correct FIFA's deadline was december 31. What stadiums will miss the deadline (again)?Looking at the pictures I see that some stadiums are still not finished.


----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão, Belo Horizonte-MG*









https://www.facebook.com/belo2014


----------



## Gutex

hugenholz said:


> Can anyone give an overall update about the progress of all WC 2014 stadiums in %? If I am correct FIFA's deadline was december 31. What stadiums will miss the deadline (again)?Looking at the pictures I see that some stadiums are still not finished.


Those numbers are updated monthly but I dont care much about them because they can be manipulated and dont say much. I think the last updated numbers were this ones. I prefer to take my own conclusion from the pictures and maybe some stadiums really gonna miss the deadline again but by March all of them will be ready, the WC will happen and life goes on. I´m not saying that I´m proud of it but that´s just the way that things happen here in Brazil and FIFA wont be the one that will change it.



Bezzi said:


> *All the stadiums of World Cup 2014*
> 
> 
> *Belo Horizonte (100%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fortaleza (100%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salvador (100%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro (100%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recife (100%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brasília (100%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *São Paulo (92%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Natal (90%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Porto Alegre (87%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manaus (87%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cuiabá (85%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Curitiba (82%)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken from the brazilian forums


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

^^ All photos of the stadiums in construction are outdated. I won't search for new photos to post here, but I suggest you all to look at the stadium's threads.


----------



## biancarossi20

hugenholz said:


> Can anyone give an overall update about the progress of all WC 2014 stadiums in %? If I am correct FIFA's deadline was december 31. What stadiums will miss the deadline (again)?Looking at the pictures I see that some stadiums are still not finished.



Arena Corinthians 93,5% (http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...O+DE+ENTREGA+ARENA+CORINTHIANS+ATINGE+94.html)
Arena das Dunas 94,07% (http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...PRONTA+RECEBE+A+ULTIMA+PECA+DA+COBERTURA.html)
Arena da Amazonia 90% (http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...+ARENA+DA+AMAZONIA+MARCA+90+DE+CONCLUSAO.html)
Beira Rio stadium : 92% ( http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...CHAR+OUTUBRO+COM+92+DA+REFORMA+CONCLUIDA.html)

The news are in portuguese, but you can see the numeric percentage numbers in the titles of the news. These numbers are from the works until the end of ocktober

Arena Curitiba and Arena Pantanal, we don´t have the currently percentage the last time they informed was in september, if im not wrong. 
But it seems that only Arena Curitiba won´t be finished until the dead line
There are 6 stadiums 100 % finished.


----------



## biancarossi20

rafaelpvrBR said:


> ^^ All photos of the stadiums in construction are outdated. I won't search for new photos to post here, but I suggest you all to look at the stadium's threads.


Im always updating the pictures here. But this guy made us a favor, to post old pictures here. I don´t know why hno:


----------



## biancarossi20

Originally posted buy Guilherme Fiorin in Beira Rio stadium thread.


----------



## Gutex

biancarossi20 said:


> Im always updating the pictures here. But this guy made us a favor, to post old pictures here. I don´t know why hno:


''this guy'' was just answering the other guys question. I just quoted the last numbers that I found going back some pages. About the old pictures as you said everyday this thread is overflooded with new pictures so it´s preatty easy for everybody that is not here just to troll to see that these pictures are just a representation of the refered stadiums. But if you now control the updatings I´ll let you keep your job in peace. My bad...


----------



## Bezzi

biancarossi20 said:


> Im always updating the pictures here. But this guy made us a favor, to post old pictures here. I don´t know why hno:


I'm the guy. I posted the pictures in october. We are in november. Of course they are outdated.

You even gave me a like :lol:


----------



## biancarossi20

Bezzi said:


> I'm the guy. I posted the pictures in october. We are in november. Of course they are outdated.
> 
> You even gave me a like :lol:


????
I was talking about Gutex.

Gutex, sorry if i was a little bit impolite, ok ?  ... Im really sorry. But the user wanted to know the situation of the stadiums nowadays, and with outdated pictures, u would make him confused.


----------



## Bezzi

Tá perdoada :lol:

Se você for mesmo essa garota bonita da foto


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

Arena das Dunas today


----------



## saulosvieira

Victor_Alencar20 said:


> Arena das Dunas today


I love this project.


----------



## [email protected]

Tilt + shift com estádios da Copa... ótima ideia. Espero que vejamos mais fotos assim.

Tilt + shift effect on WC stadiums... great idea. Hope more will come.


----------



## wellingtonduda

Arena Corinthians 94%


----------



## gehenaus

Cool, when the WC is over you'll be left with a very nice stock of stadia.
Shame you won't win it.


----------



## biancarossi20

gehenaus said:


> Cool, when the WC is over you'll be left with a very nice stock of stadia.
> Shame you won't win it.



Yeah... they said the same thing about the confederations cup. A team that have "Fred" can´t win anything 
Cassilas still trying to understand lol


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians :


























































https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## biancarossi20

Originally posted by Guilherme Fiorin at Beira Rio stadium´s thread :

PTFE membrane instalation started


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

I'm sure all Stadia will be ready in time, I have every faith in Brazil. The only issue I had is was there a need to build so many new stadiums, I just worry about white elephants.

Either way I can't wait for the World Cup in Brazil, it WILL be amazing.


----------



## Feleru*

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I'm sure all Stadia will be ready in time, I have every faith in Brazil. The only issue I had is was there a need to build so many new stadiums, I just worry about white elephants.
> 
> Either way I can't wait for the World Cup in Brazil, it WILL be amazing.


Brasil has a lot of football teams, with lots of fan in every single one. Football in brazil its like every days breakfast
Brazil has a population of olmost 200 million people aprox. I dont think they could be white elephants.


----------



## Bezzi

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I'm sure all Stadia will be ready in time, I have every faith in Brazil. The only issue I had is was there a need to build so many new stadiums, I just worry about white elephants.
> 
> Either way I can't wait for the World Cup in Brazil, it WILL be amazing.


Most of the stadiums have been built in the same place of the old stadiums. Only in Sao Paulo and Recife are new sites, but are well served by local train/metro lines and both have teams to play, Corinthians (São Paulo) and Náutico (Recife).



Feleru* said:


> Brasil has a lot of football teams, with lots of fan in every single one. Football in brazil its like every days breakfast
> Brazil has a population of olmost 200 million people aprox. I dont think they could be white elephants.


But I'm worried about Cuiaba and Manaus. The stadiums will be used, since both cities have professional teams, but only Cuiabá will reduce the stadium capacity. Manaus will hold 40,000 seats that hardly will be filled. Belém, another city in the Northern Region, also don't have teams in Serie A, but can fill the Mangueirão, the city stadium. We will only be sure after the World Cup.


----------



## biancarossi20

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I'm sure all Stadia will be ready in time, I have every faith in Brazil. The only issue I had is was there a need to build so many new stadiums, I just worry about white elephants.
> 
> Either way I can't wait for the World Cup in Brazil, it WILL be amazing.


2 stadiums have great potential to be white elephants : Arena da Amazonia and Arena Pantanal.
The others i think its ok, nothing to worry :/


----------



## 1vzvod

The Russian sites about a world cup write about stadiums to the WC in Brazil article


----------



## AcesHigh

Feleru* said:


> Brasil has a lot of football teams, with lots of fan in every single one. Football in brazil its like every days breakfast
> Brazil has a population of olmost 200 million people aprox. I dont think they could be white elephants.


Brazil has lots of football teams, but they are not homogeneously spread out in the national territory.

Most first division big clubs are spreaded between 5 states: Rio Grande do Sul, Paraná, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Minas Gerais.

There are also some northeastern states with clubs that have many supporters but are always falling to 2nd division to return again 2-3 seasons later only to fall again.


Aside the good clubs with big supporter base and the medium quality clubs with big supporter base, you have states where you have very small clubs which have very small supporters base AND are bad quality.


and that is the worry for white elephants. Brasilia is a big city. But there is no football club in the city which deserves such a stadium to play. Most of Brasilia´s inhabitants root for clubs from other states. The local clubs have almost no supporters (always empty stands when they play) and are playing in the 3rd or 4th division.

Same thing with Cuiabá.


----------



## AcesHigh

Bezzi said:


> Most of the stadiums have been built in the same place of the old stadiums. Only in Sao Paulo and Recife are new sites, but are well served by local train/metro lines and both have teams to play, Corinthians (São Paulo) and Náutico (Recife).
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm worried about Cuiaba and Manaus. The stadiums will be used, since both cities have professional teams, but only Cuiabá will reduce the stadium capacity. Manaus will hold 40,000 seats that hardly will be filled. Belém, another city in the Northern Region, also don't have teams in Serie A, but can fill the Mangueirão, the city stadium. We will only be sure after the World Cup.


you are not worried about Estádio Nacional in Brasilia?????

the only reason it had crowds this year was because Rio teams still had no stadium.

now that Rio teams are all back playing at Maracanã, and when they solve the problems at Engenhão, who will be playing at Brasilia?


----------



## FAAN




----------



## hugenholz

Ok, thanks for all the updates about the progress. I expect that Brasil will be ready before March and we will have a great World Cup in June. 

I remember how things evolved before the World Cup in South Africa which had the same time-schedule-worries but it all ended all right.

Good luck Brasil


----------



## Bezzi

AcesHigh said:


> you are not worried about Estádio Nacional in Brasilia?????
> 
> the only reason it had crowds this year was because Rio teams still had no stadium.
> 
> now that Rio teams are all back playing at Maracanã, and when they solve the problems at Engenhão, who will be playing at Brasilia?


You're right. No more games in Brasilia.


----------



## biancarossi20

Bezzi said:


> You're right. No more games in Brasilia.


No more games in Brasilia ? yeah, Maracanã is always full of supporters from Rio de Janeiro lol, its almost impossible buy a ticket, since the stadium is always full .. the BBC reporter Tim Vickery would laugh at this.

Guys. Mané Garrincha stadium cost a lot of money, yes, very expensive. But lets face it. Cietizens from Brasilia hamy a lot of money, they can use the stadium for a lot of purpouses , such as "Beyonce concert" that happened 1 month ago. Its not difficult to do that stadium useful and effective. ITS THE CAPITOL OF BRASIL. To be honest, I´m not worried about that stadium. Every city of the planet have a stadium, and why would be different with our capitol ? Comparing Cuiaba and Manaus with Brasilia, its unfair and dumb


----------



## biancarossi20

1vzvod said:


> The Russian sites about a world cup write about stadiums to the WC in Brazil article



I have no idea what they are saying there, but in the 1st, picture, they linked Morumbi stadium´s project, which is tottaly out of the world cup, a long time ago. That project never happened and never will be.
So i have any interest about this news. It´s not reliable.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Google translation:


By Alex on November 17, 2013
Yandex
World Cup 2014 Live broadcasts of the qualifying matches.
News·Table·Calendar
livetv.ru 
World Cup 2014 - Online Results and text translation qualifiers CHM2014. Command table.
liveresult.ru 

As you know, Russia is well underway in preparation for the 2018 World Cup: Stadiums some projects are developed and agreed upon, some stadiums begin, continue and complete the construction, layout will present some of the stadiums in the cities participating in the championship ... but it all happens in 4.5 year, and while Brazil was the last work and preparing to take the world soccer championship next summer. FIFA World Cup matches will be held from June 12 to July 13. The draw for the final stage will be held December 6, 2013.

Editorial Rossiya2018 wants to acquaint our readers with twelve Brazilian cities and stadiums, which will be played at the 2014 world championship.

And so, Sao Paulo, Corinthians Arena . It was in this city and in this stadium will be the opening match of the 2014 World Cup. The city's population in the south-east of Brazil is more than 11 million people. Stadium as of September 2013 was prepared by 90%. Final project cost of about $ 350 million. Its capacity is 48,000 spectators. After the championship stadium will be the home ground of the club of the same name.

Belo Horizonte (Portuguese "beautiful horizon"), Mineyran stadium . A city in the south-eastern part of the country with a population of 2.4 million people. The official opening of the arena after the renovation took place in December 2012. As a result, the number of seats increased to almost 70,000. After the 2014 World Cup in the stadium will be the local clubs "Cruzeiro" and "Atletico Mineiro."

Brasilia , the national stadium named Mane Garrincha . The capital of the DF Brazil. The population of the capital of more than 2.5 million people. As a result of the reconstruction of the old stadium was virtually demolished and in its place, a new arena to 71,500 seats. The cost of the new stadium was about 381 million dollars.

Cuiaba, Arena Pantanal . The city is situated on the river of the same name. The population is over 530,000 people. The stadium is under construction, its capacity will reach 42.5 thousand seats, which, after the FIFA World Cup 2014 will decrease to 28,000.

Curitiba, Arena Bayshada . A city in southern Brazil, with a population of about 1.8 million people. Full name of the stadium. Joaquim Américo Guimarães. After the reconstruction of the World Cup will hold 41.5 thousand fans and will become the home ground of the club, "Atletico Paranaense."



Manaus, Amazonia Arena . The capital of the Brazilian state of Amazonas, with a population of about 1.9 million people. Stadium will be partially placed here to use the energy of solar panels and its capacity will reach 42.3 million viewers. Arena built on the site of the old stadium "Vivaldan" and the cost of the project is estimated at more than 262 million dollars. After the completion of the 2014 World Cup will be played at the stadium the team "Nacional", "America" ​​and "Rio Negro".



Porto Alegre, the Beira-Rio stadium . One of the highest living standards in the cities of Brazil. Its population is more than 1.4 million people. As a result of the reconstruction of the world championship arena capacity will be about 49,000 seats. The stadium is the home ground of the famous "Internacional".

Salvador, Fonte Nova Stadium . The former capital of Brazil. Its population is nearly 2.7 million people. In April 2013, the stadium was opened after renovation and now the number of places on it is 56500. Construction of the arena at a cost of 297 million dollars. After the 2014 World Cup in the stadium will be the local "Bahia".

Fortaleza, the stadium Castellane. fifth largest Brazilian city with a population of more than 2.4 million people. The full name of the arena Estadio Aderaldo Placido Castelo. As a result of the reconstruction of a world championship stadium will seat more than 60,000 spectators. After the FIFA World Cup will be the home arena of the local clubs, "Ceara" and "Fortress".



Natal, the Arena das Dunas. town is in the eastern part of the state and has a population of more than 770,000 people. Arena was constructed on the site of the old stadium with a capacity Mashadan 45,000 seats. After the World Cup matches on it will be able to conduct home team matches, "America" ​​and "Natal".



Recife, Pernambuco Arena. town secretly called the "Venice of Brazil". Its population is more than 1.5 million people. Stadium has become one of the objects of the sports complex "City Cup" and contains more than 46,000 spectators.



And at the end, Rio de Janeiro, Maracana stadium. 's second-largest city and the third largest population, which is 6.3 million people. One of the former capitals of Brazil. The stadium, which will be the final season. In the recent past, the world's largest stadium, the capacity of which was about 200,000. After the reconstruction of the 2014 World Cup, which ended in April 2013, the capacity of the arena is about 82 million viewers. The cost of the project amounted to nearly $ 480 million. The stadium is the home ground of "Flamengo" and "Fluminense", other than that there are home games against Brazil.


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> No more games in Brasilia ? yeah, Maracanã is always full of supporters from Rio de Janeiro lol, its almost impossible buy a ticket, since the stadium is always full .. the BBC reporter Tim Vickery would laugh at this.
> 
> Guys. Mané Garrincha stadium cost a lot of money, yes, very expensive. But lets face it. Cietizens from Brasilia hamy a lot of money, they can use the stadium for a lot of purpouses , such as "Beyonce concert" that happened 1 month ago. Its not difficult to do that stadium useful and effective. ITS THE CAPITOL OF BRASIL. To be honest, I´m not worried about that stadium. Every city of the planet have a stadium, and why would be different with our capitol ? Comparing Cuiaba and Manaus with Brasilia, its unfair and dumb


yeah, ok. Lets see who is right 2 years from now.


----------



## MoreOrLess

biancarossi20 said:


> No more games in Brasilia ? yeah, Maracanã is always full of supporters from Rio de Janeiro lol, its almost impossible buy a ticket, since the stadium is always full .. the BBC reporter Tim Vickery would laugh at this.
> 
> Guys. Mané Garrincha stadium cost a lot of money, yes, very expensive. But lets face it. Cietizens from Brasilia hamy a lot of money, they can use the stadium for a lot of purpouses , such as "Beyonce concert" that happened 1 month ago. Its not difficult to do that stadium useful and effective. ITS THE CAPITOL OF BRASIL. To be honest, I´m not worried about that stadium. Every city of the planet have a stadium, and why would be different with our capitol ? Comparing Cuiaba and Manaus with Brasilia, its unfair and dumb


It seems to me that in a city like Brasilia there is also a lot of potential for investment in one or more of the local sides.


----------



## biancarossi20

The Morumbi stadium, even if didn´t happen any match there. The stadium wouldn´t be a "negative debt" in SPFC account.

They use the stadium for a lot of pourpouses such as 
Academy









physiotherapy









Marriages :









Not mentioning the shows (Madonna, Coldplay, U2, Pearl Jam, etc etc)


----------



## guilherme fiorin

probably, the Spanish team will use the structure of the SPFC, especially the training center of Cotia.

more pictures of Beira Rio Stadium


----------



## biancarossi20

^^^
7 pieces to finish 100% of the metalic structure, yay *-* !!!


----------



## Suburbanist

Some stats for y'all



> *Strongest possible hypothetical group*
> Spain (1)
> Netherlands (8)
> Chile (12)
> USA (13)
> 
> *Weakest possible hypothetical group*
> Brazil (11)
> Romania (29)
> Jordan (70)
> New Zealand (79)
> 
> *Weakest possible hypothetical group excluding Jordan and New Zealand*
> Brazil (11)
> Romania (29)
> Australia (57)
> Cameroon (59)
> 
> *Most even possible hypothetical group*(measured as smallest sum of possible ranking differences among all four teams)
> Brazil (11)
> England (10)
> USA (13)
> Portugal (14)
> 
> *10 highest-ranked national teams already out of WC 2014*
> Denmark (26)
> Czech Republic (27)
> Serbia (28)
> Slovenia (30)
> Scotland (35)
> Panama (36)
> Venezuela (37)
> Armenia (38)
> Peru (39)
> Turkey (40)
> 
> *5 possible hypothetical lowest-ranked national teams qualified or still in contention for a spot on WC 2014*
> Korea Republic (56)
> Australia (57)
> Cameroon (59)
> Jordan (70)
> New Zealand (79)
> 
> *Basic draw rules set up by FIFA*
> - seeds: Brazil (host), Spain, Argentina, Germany, Belgium, Colombia, Switzerland and Uruguay/Netherlands (Uruguay is seeded if it wins play-off series against New Zealand)
> 
> - no more than 2 European teams per group, no more than 1 team per continent on each group


----------



## AcesHigh

FIFA rankings are already criticized a lot, but it get´s even worse when it fails to take into account the host country which does not play official matches (only friendlies) and thus makes to few points and falls in the rankings even winning everything.


Brazil in 11th is quite the joke.


----------



## biancarossi20

I don´t care about Fifa ranking at all.
We are going to win this world cup. And Neymar, will be chosen the best player of 2014.
Wait and see


----------



## [email protected]

AcesHigh said:


> FIFA rankings are already criticized a lot, but it get´s even worse when it fails to take into account the host country which does not play official matches (only friendlies) and thus makes to few points and falls in the rankings even winning everything.
> 
> 
> Brazil in 11th is quite the joke.


Yes, and calling Brazil "the weakest seed" is unbelievable.


----------



## \xxCuiabáxx/MT/

*Arena Pantanal*














































@Secom-MT


----------



## guilherme fiorin




----------



## wellingtonduda

just to not be misunderstood
is just an example the 2026 Cup was in Spain.
(PT-BR é apenas um exemplo da Copa 2026 estava na Espanha)


----------



## Andre Goth

wellingtonduda said:


> Apart from that, not falls snow in Brazil
> 
> and is not necessario stadiums
> 
> of 100% or retractable roofs, because as you said
> 
> affect the grassy, beautiful scan = D


Yes, falls snows in some parts of Brazil (the country have the size of a continent!) and this year snowed in the city of Curitiba, one of the venues Cup:


----------



## netinhogga

Foto


----------



## biancarossi20

Andre Goth said:


> Yes, falls snows in some parts of Brazil (the country have the size of a continent!) and this year snowed in the city of Curitiba, one of the venues Cup:


Come on... u did get his point.
I know u did.


----------



## Andre Goth

Showing the true:



Code:


Name                City             Seats   Covered

Maracanã          - Rio de Janeiro - 73 531 -  96%
Mané Garrincha    - Brasília       - 68,009 - 100%
Arena Corinthians - São Paulo      - 65 807 -  63%
Arena Castelão    - Fortaleza      - 58 704 - 100%
Mineirão          - Belo Horizonte - 57,483 - 100%
Arena Fonte Nova  - Salvador       - 52 048 - 100%
Beira Rio         - Porto Alegre   - 48 849 - 100%
Arena Pantanal    - Cuiabá         - 42,968 - 100%
Arena Pernambuco  - Recife         - 42 849 -  80%
Arena da Amazônia - Manaus         - 42 374 - 100%
Arena das Dunas   - Natal          - 42 086 - 100%
Arena da Baixada  - Curitiba       - 41,456 - 100%



All the tickets for the world cup selled in 7 hours!!!!*source


----------



## Andre Goth

biancarossi20 said:


> Come on... u did get his point.
> I know u did.


:colgate:

Yes, just showing a thing that can happen...although the phenomenon of snow in Curitiba often occurs; every year the geade is something that occurs and yes it can harm the grass.


----------



## gabriel campos

Andre Goth said:


> Showing the true:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Name                City             Seats   Covered
> 
> Maracanã          - Rio de Janeiro - 73 531 -  96%
> Mané Garrincha    - Brasília       - 68,009 - 100%
> Arena Corinthians - São Paulo      - 65 807 -  63%
> Arena Castelão    - Fortaleza      - 58 704 - 100%
> Mineirão          - Belo Horizonte - 57,483 - 100%
> Arena Fonte Nova  - Salvador       - 52 048 - 100%
> Beira Rio         - Porto Alegre   - 48 849 - 100%
> Arena Pantanal    - Cuiabá         - 42,968 - 100%
> Arena Pernambuco  - Recife         - 42 849 -  80%
> Arena da Amazônia - Manaus         - 42 374 - 100%
> Arena das Dunas   - Natal          - 42 086 - 100%
> Arena da Baixada  - Curitiba       - 41,456 - 100%
> 
> 
> 
> All the tickets for the world cup selled in 7 hours!!!!*source


Arena das Dunad and Arena da Amazônia 100% ?

:lol:


----------



## AcesHigh

gabriel campos said:


> Arena das Dunad and Arena da Amazônia 100% ?
> 
> :lol:


that can only be checked out through drawings from above of the stadium.


----------



## biancarossi20

Fonte Nova, Arena das Dunas and Arena da Amazonia, don´t have 100 % covered. That´s tottaly wrong.


----------



## Suburbanist

They tuned down the Arena das Dunas design, many seats there are now exposed to the elements.


----------



## LuizHenrique91

biancarossi20 said:


> Fonte Nova, Arena das Dunas and Arena da Amazonia, aren´t 100 % covered. That´s tottaly wrong.


Arena Fonte Nova *has 100% of covered seats*.


----------



## biancarossi20

LuizHenrique91 said:


> Arena Fonte Nova *has 100% of covered seats*.


Oh really ?
What does matter to you, what the Bahia Governor and the engineers say, or the people who did get wet ?

_"*Chove, chuva* __ A promessa do consórcio responsável pelo estádio era de que a cobertura instalada na Fonte Nova protegeria os torcedores da chuva. No entanto, muita gente precisou fugir para longe das arquibancadas para não se molhar durante o Ba-Vi do último domingo. Por conta do vento, as cadeiras localizadas entre as dez fileiras mais próximas do gramado foram atingidas pela chuva, o que gerou uma grande correria minutos antes do início do clássico."_


_http://globoesporte.globo.com/ba/no...s-recebe-criticas-dos-torcedores-baianos.html
_

_Entre osmais criticados estão os assentos e a cobertura da Fonte Nova. De acordo com alguns torcedores, as cadeiras são fragéis e chegaram a quebrar em alguns casos. Alguns setores do estádio foram atingidos pela chuva, com as dez primeiras fileiras da arquibancada molhadas. No trecho destinado à imprensa, uma goteira criou poças de água._

http://www.observatoriosalvador2014...ovada-pelo-col-mas-recebe-criticas-da-torcida


----------



## LuizHenrique91

Bianca,

a stadium with 100% of covered seats means that all seats are covered, not that all the seats will be protected 
The right information is that 100% of the seats are covered. Doesn't matter if Governo da Bahia says it or not, this is a fact.


----------



## LuizHenrique91

The coverage has to be much more broad so that no one get wet in case of *rain and wind*, which implies more difficult to maintain the lawn.


----------



## LuizHenrique91

In this case, you are tottaly wrong.


----------



## Chimbanha

biancarossi20 said:


> Oh really ?
> What does matter to you, what the Bahia Governor and the engineers say, or the people who did get wet ?
> 
> _"*Chove, chuva* __ A promessa do consórcio responsável pelo estádio era de que a cobertura instalada na Fonte Nova protegeria os torcedores da chuva. No entanto, muita gente precisou fugir para longe das arquibancadas para não se molhar durante o Ba-Vi do último domingo. Por conta do vento, as cadeiras localizadas entre as dez fileiras mais próximas do gramado foram atingidas pela chuva, o que gerou uma grande correria minutos antes do início do clássico."_
> 
> 
> _http://globoesporte.globo.com/ba/no...s-recebe-criticas-dos-torcedores-baianos.html
> _
> 
> _Entre osmais criticados estão os assentos e a cobertura da Fonte Nova. De acordo com alguns torcedores, as cadeiras são fragéis e chegaram a quebrar em alguns casos. Alguns setores do estádio foram atingidos pela chuva, com as dez primeiras fileiras da arquibancada molhadas. No trecho destinado à imprensa, uma goteira criou poças de água._
> 
> http://www.observatoriosalvador2014...ovada-pelo-col-mas-recebe-criticas-da-torcida


In this case neither Brazil not South Africa has had a 100% covered stadium. The only way to guarantee no one will actually get raindrops on top of their heads is building a dome.


----------



## biancarossi20

Why don´t you write everything in the same post ?
Im not wrong. If you say the seats 100% covered, people don´t expect to get wet. 
But they got.

So its a lie, we all know it. 
Why don´t they just say its 95% covered. Just like Maracanã ?
It´s seem that u can´t be imparcial, since u live in Salvador.


----------



## biancarossi20

Chimbanha said:


> In this case neither Brazil not South Africa has had a 100% covered stadium. The only way to guarantee no one will actually get raindrops on top of their heads is building a dome.


No. The problem is. They build oval roofs, and the stadium has a rectangular shape (Mané garrincha for an example). So it is almost impossible to protect the first seats rows of possible rain.
Even so Fonte nova its a oval stadium, the roof should be much more larger, remaining only a really smal hole in the roof.

You don´t need to be an expert, to realize, that people will get wet, in the first rows.


----------



## biancarossi20

I think Arena da Baixada will be 100% covered, even so without the retractable roof.


----------



## LuizHenrique91

biancarossi20 said:


> Why don´t you write everything in the same post ?
> Im not wrong. If you say the seats 100% covered, people don´t expect to get wet.
> But they got.
> 
> So its a lie, we all know it.
> Why don´t they just say its 95% covered. Just like Maracanã ?
> It´s seem that u can´t be imparcial, since u live in Salvador.


And it seems like you are ignorant, because you guess I'm not impartial just because I'm from Salvador.

Let's go... Maracanã hasn't 100% of covered seats. Arena Fonte Nova has. For determine this, you need to see the stadium from above. If you can see a seat, not all the seats are covered. It's simple.

The point is: you don't consider some stadiums 100% *covered* because not all seats are *protected*. It's just a conceptual thing.

I don't say that people doesn't get wet in Arena Fonte Nova when it rains. I say that all of the seats are covered. Why is so dificult to understand this? :bash:


this time I wrote it all in one post.


----------



## biancarossi20

marcusflorida2 said:


> Bianca... from an engineering point of view it is accurate to say the stadium has 100% of its seats covered.
> Even if you, me and every Bahiano gets soaked wet on the front row... the seats are still covered.
> Where would I sit ? well, I would look for a seat next to you so that I could look pretty and dry the entire game.
> Still... they are not telling us any lies when they say it is 100 % covered.
> If I get too close to a waterfall I'd better be prepared for some splashes.


Ok, so let´s not end the consersation lol.
Ok, now I undestand, in the enginner point of view. Fonte Nova is 100% covered .But i don´t have to agree with it.
If the roof goes more 20 meters ahead. The firsts seats rows don´t get any splash. Its so easy to understand. The same way the seats from the 30th row, don´t get any splashes. 
So for me its a "lie". 
But if is engineering acceptable. Ok Fonte Nova is 100% covered.

Edit: And we all know, why they don´t build the roof larger, because they want sun light to the grass. And the people from the first rows, can suffer with it.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia November 25.


















I don´t know. But it seems the grass should be ok right now. There is something wrong going on over there.


http://esportes.terra.com.br/


----------



## gabrielteodor

The Best!!! Mineirão - Belo Horizonte


----------



## MarkLanegan

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena da Amazonia November 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know. But it seems the grass should be ok right now. There is something wrong going on over there.
> 
> 
> http://esportes.terra.com.br/


What is going on there ? And why there is an excavator dumped some ground soil ?


----------



## biancarossi20

Bad BAD BAD NEWS FOLKS.

Last truss of Arena Corinthians, did not go well . And destroy led panel :/

















http://www.lancenet.com.br/corinthians/Guindaste-desaba-painel-Arena-Corinthians_0_1037296340.html


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

WOW! I'm shocked! :shocked:

That's a huge problem!


----------



## biancarossi20

del


----------



## Sniper

Many injuried, and maybe casualties


----------



## biancarossi20

del


----------



## AcesHigh

very similar accident in Milwalkee, 1999


----------



## AcesHigh

the structure behind the LED façade


----------



## Laurence2011

Terrible incident... I assume the grêmio arena is on standby


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Now it´s gonna be late for sure!


----------



## Birmingham

Shocking. This is what happens when you rush things. Bad planning from day dot followed by just about everything else that could go wrong, going wrong.


----------



## Suburbanist

Birmingham said:


> Shocking. This is what happens when you rush things. Bad planning from day dot followed by just about everything else that could go wrong, going wrong.


crane failures cannot be caused by "rushing". It is clearly not a problem with the structure, but with the crane. Which could have happened whether they took 2 or 20 years to build the stadium.

You don't make a crane lifting safer by doing everything 10x slower, actually, it increases the cumulative tension of the load on the crane itself.


----------



## biancarossi20

Laurence2011 said:


> Terrible incident... I assume the grêmio arena is on standby



No


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ I only asked because I thought it was one of the reserve stadia, hopefully this stadium will be ok... But surely fifa will extend the deadline for this one...


----------



## Edgar Vix

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...troi-parte-da-arquibancada-do-itaquerao.shtml


----------



## hugenholz

video here: http://www.telegraaf.nl/telesport/voetbal/buitenlands/22092724/__Doden_bij_bouw_WK-stadion__.html


----------



## Edgar Vix

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...troi-parte-da-arquibancada-do-itaquerao.shtml


----------



## will101

Was it windy there? The Milwaukee accident in 1999 was caused by high winds. Unfortunately I can't read Portuguese.


----------



## biancarossi20

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ I only asked because I thought it was one of the reserve stadia, hopefully this stadium will be ok... But surely fifa will extend the deadline for this one...


Yes, but Arena Gremio, has nothing to do with the world cup.
In the last case, they would change the opening game to another host city. 
But FIFA would never take Arena Corinthians out of the world cup. They are not crazy, that would make brazilians even more mad with them. They already spent a lot of money in that stadium, just because of FIFA demands of luxury. 
And Southwest brazilian is the most important political and economic region of Brazil. So there are political interests as well. So the opening cerimony would go to Rio de Janeiro ou Belo Horizone. Both southwest capitols, both host cities.


----------



## biancarossi20

will101 said:


> Was it windy there? The Milwaukee accident in 1999 was caused by high winds. Unfortunately I can't read Portuguese.



They are saying, the problem was with the ground. THere were a lot of raining these days, and a erosion caused the crash of the "crane"


----------



## Edgar Vix

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx










xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx










xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx










xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## will101

biancarossi20 said:


> They are saying, the problem was with the ground. THere were a lot of raining these days, and a erosion caused the crash of the "crane"


Thanks. My condolences to the families of those killed.


----------



## Bolsilludo

Is Brazil ready to host a World Cup?. With this episode many will have their doubts.


----------



## FAAN

Yes, many *ignorants* will have doubts.

This is a work of high complexity, unfortunately accidents can occur. I don't think this accident will affect the realization of the WC. 

BTW, a similar accident (much worse actually) occurred in 1999 in USA:


----------



## Sniper

Bolsilludo said:


> Is Brazil ready to host a World Cup?. With this episode many will have their doubts.


Yes.


----------



## Bolsilludo

It was accident or negligence?. I don't know.


----------



## will101

FAAN said:


> Yes, many *ignorants* will have doubts.


The doubts are coming from an accident of this magnitude occurring one month before the completion deadline.


> This is a work of high complexity, unfortunately accidents can occur. I don't think this accident will affect the realization of the WC.
> 
> BTW, a similar accident (much worse actually) occurred in 1999 in USA:


Actually the Miller Park accident was not "much worse". Everyone here is commenting on how they seem to be almost identical. The only difference was Miller Park was caused by gusty winds, and Corinthians was apparently caused by soft and wet ground. They even had the same number of fatalities.


----------



## FAAN

You can have doubts about one stadium (I'm also having) but not about the whole world cup which is composed by 12 stadium and lots of infrastructure.

I just said that in Miller Park was worse, because the damage was much larger.


----------



## AcesHigh

will101 said:


> The doubts are coming from an accident of this magnitude occurring one month before the completion deadline.
> 
> Actually the Miller Park accident was not "much worse". Everyone here is commenting on how they seem to be almost identical. The only difference was Miller Park was caused by gusty winds, and Corinthians was apparently caused by soft and wet ground. *They even had the same number of fatalities.*


No, actually there were only two fatalities at Corinthians Arena. International news outlets went with the first unofficial figure, which included the crane operator, who was taken to the infirmary because he was in state of shock.

Only 2 dead. The guy in the truck (who was involved in the operation) and a worker who unknown to security went to take a nap in a forbidden place he should NOT be taking a nap and much less doing so when they were moving the huge structure around.

No injuries beside the two dead.


At Milwaukee there were 3 dead and 5 seriously injured. Plus *the damage INSIDE the stadium was much worse*, since a huge part of the roof fell when the crane and the roof section it was carrying fell over everything.


----------



## Aulus

biancarossi20 said:


> So the opening cerimony would go to Rio de Janeiro ou Belo Horizone. Both southwest capitols, both host cities.


I think Sao Paulo will stay as hosts for the opening match. They will just need a few more months...


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## gehenaus

Peoples doubts are not exactly unwarranted.
Images of unfinished stadiums and now 2 deaths. Hardly encouraging.


----------



## Nikom

You should be asking who is to blame for this, and not to trying to find escuses with an accident that happened years ago.. it doesn't matter if "only two" people died. It should never happen !!! The whole world has eyes upon Brazil, and they have the right to ask if you are ready, you're answer has to be given in the quality of the infrastructures.


----------



## biancarossi20

Bolsilludo said:


> Is Brazil ready to host a World Cup?. With this episode many will have their doubts.



Yes. But we don´t care.
We will host the World Cup, and probaly be 6 time champions.
And we will host the olympics, and like always win more medals than Uruguay


----------



## biancarossi20

Nikom said:


> You should be asking who is to blame for this, and not to trying to find escuses with an accident that happened years ago.. it doesn't matter if "only two" people died. It should never happen !!! The whole world has eyes upon Brazil, and they have the right to ask if you are ready, you're answer has to be given in the quality of the infrastructures.



Well. But with Europe in Crisis. Who should host ?
Portugal is more worried about the 30% of unemployment, last time i heard


----------



## Bolsilludo

biancarossi20 said:


> Well. But with Europe in Crisis. Who should host ?


USA


----------



## biancarossi20

Bolsilludo said:


> USA



Uruguaians lol.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Nikom said:


> You should be asking who is to blame for this, and not to trying to find escuses with an accident that happened years ago.. it doesn't matter if "only two" people died. It should never happen !!! The whole world has eyes upon Brazil, and they have the right to ask if you are ready, you're answer has to be given in the quality of the infrastructures.


How the heck you want an answer of an accident of that size just 5 hours later?
Whatever someone says at this time is based on assumptions, and what people have said is that the crane has failed or the land under it couldn't get that much of weight (can't tell you the specific terms of engineering)...
The point is brazilian engineering companies are among the best and biggest of all, with works all over the world. This kind of stuff happens and it happens everywhere. It's pretty bad, I agree and feel sorry for them, but you cannot put in question the quality of the whole structure of the WC. The same happend in China, SA, Greece, India and so on in the last decade during the prepations for big sports events like the world cup.

I'm sure they will finish Sao Paulo Arena in time, and it's gonna be another fantastic stadium just like the other 11 ones..


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

biancarossi20 said:


> Yes. But we don´t care.
> We will host the World Cup, and probaly be 6 time champions.
> And we will host the olympics, and like always win more medals than Uruguay





biancarossi20 said:


> Well. But with Europe in Crisis. Who should host ?
> Portugal is more worried about the 30% of unemployment, last time i heard


Sorry, but you act like a kid.. We don't need that kind of stuff here
you do not aggregate any positive point to the discussion


----------



## gehenaus

biancarossi20 said:


> Well. But with Europe in Crisis. Who should host ?
> Portugal is more worried about the 30% of unemployment, last time i heard


A number of countries could, the England, Germany, Spain etc.
Truly tragic deaths.

Also to the guy covering his arse by blaming someone taking a nap, idiot.


----------



## Nikom

biancarossi20 said:


> Well. But with Europe in Crisis. Who should host ?
> Portugal is more worried about the 30% of unemployment, last time i heard


WTF ? Unemployment has nothing to do with this, or what I said.. Other countries problems won't solve yours..



Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> How the heck you want an answer of an accident of that size just 5 hours later?
> Whatever someone says at this time is based on assumptions, and what people have said is that the crane has failed or the land under it couldn't get that much of weight (can't tell you the specific terms of engineering)...
> The point is brazilian engineering companies are among the best and biggest of all, with works all over the world. This kind of stuff happens and it happens everywhere. It's pretty bad, I agree and feel sorry for them, but you cannot put in question the quality of the whole structure of the WC. The same happend in China, SA, Greece, India and so on in the last decade during the prepations for big sports events like the world cup.
> 
> I'm sure they will finish Sao Paulo Arena in time, and it's gonna be another fantastic stadium just like the other 11 ones..


Well, i'm not worried about time, it happens in all World Cups/EURO's and Olympic Games, and everything is done at the time of the events. I was just saying you should be giving answers to those who doubt of your capacity to "make this happen", some want you to fail and love this sad news. I mean, show that everything else is on track and the world can chill out with Brazil


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Nikom said:


> Well, i'm not worried about time, it happens in all World Cups/EURO's and Olympic Games, and everything is done at the time of the events. I was just saying you should be giving answers to those who doubt of your capacity to "make this happen", some want you to fail and love this sad news. I mean, show that everything else is on track and the world can chill out with Brazil


I got you. Thats true, brazilians in general dont like beeing doubted by foreigns - think no other coutry does actually. When stuff like that happens you just need to give answers, show what went wrong and what they'll do by now and move on. I agree they shouldn't be looking for excuses, just to look nice in the picture :cheers:


----------



## Bolsilludo

biancarossi20 said:


> Uruguaians lol.


I win, you lose...


----------



## biancarossi20




----------



## LuizHenrique91

Don't you bother Bianca. 

DM, Bianca hehe


----------



## Andre Goth

Bolsilludo said:


> Is Brazil ready to host a World Cup?. With this episode many will have their doubts.


Much more prepared than you can ever can imagine, moreover, in Sao Paulo right now, is being built a second stadium with all of the standards required for a world cup: Allianz Parque

http://www.allianzparque.com.br/site/

Around 75% concluded, I think from now on, both works can be accelerated so that the Aliianz Park can be a use like a wildcard.


Image hosted on www.allianzparque.com.br (no indication of the photographer at the source)


Image hosted on www.allianzparque.com.br (no indication of the photographer at the source)


----------



## biancarossi20

Yep.
Stadiums here its not the problem. lol.
I have to read so many silly things. And stay quiet.
Like the German user said a few posts ago 
We have Arena Gremio as well



















Brazil its not a small country, that only have 2 or 3 stadiums, and practily the whole population lives in the capitol or near by.
But neither Allianz Parque or Arena Gremio. Arena Corinthians it will be ready. 
It was sad accident. But...
life goes on.


----------



## Andre Goth

biancarossi20 said:


> Yep.
> Stadiums here its not the problem. lol.
> I have to read so many silly things. And stay quiet.
> Like the German user said a few posts ago
> We have Arena Gremio as well
> (...)
> Brazil its not a small country, that only have 2 or 3 stadiums, and practily the whole population lives in the capitol or near by.
> But neither Allianz Parque or Arena Gremio. Arena Corinthians it will be ready.
> It was sad accident. But...
> life goes on.


^^
I do agree, or Engenhão:


Engenhão por ALE Combustíveis, no Flickr


----------



## biancarossi20

In the last case, we can borrow from the Uruguains their FIFA standart, very modern and fancy Centenario Stadium.


----------



## Andre Goth

biancarossi20 said:


> In the last case, we can borrow from the Uruguians their FIFA standart, very modern and fancy Centenario Stadium.


Bianca, do not take your impression of our neighbors from what was posted here, the Uruguayan people are very welcoming and their country very, very beautiful (I love Punta del Este)

And I'm hoping that they can organize, together in Argentina, the world cup of 2030, a final match at the reformed Centenario would be very interesting.


----------



## Bolsilludo

biancarossi20 said:


> In the last case, we can borrow from the Uruguains their FIFA standart, very modern and fancy Centenario Stadium.


No doubt my comment affected you deeply. Get over it... :lol:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Bolsilludo said:


> Is Brazil ready to host a World Cup?. With this episode many will have their doubts.


The answer is easy. A big YES. No other country in the world could host a better World Cup. 
Is that good enough for you ?


----------



## Bolsilludo

marcusflorida2 said:


> No other country in the world could host a better World Cup.


That's humility... :lol:


----------



## Chimbanha

AcesHigh said:


> No, actually there were only two fatalities at Corinthians Arena. International news outlets went with the first unofficial figure, which included the crane operator, who was taken to the infirmary because he was in state of shock.
> 
> Only 2 dead. The guy in the truck (who was involved in the operation) and a worker who unknown to security went to take a nap in a forbidden place he should NOT be taking a nap and much less doing so when they were moving the huge structure around.
> 
> No injuries beside the two dead.
> 
> 
> At Milwaukee there were 3 dead and 5 seriously injured. Plus *the damage INSIDE the stadium was much worse*, since a huge part of the roof fell when the crane and the roof section it was carrying fell over everything.


I doubt the nap restriction was set due to the possibility of the roof colapsing, lol. And we don't know if he was notified of such restriction, or why workplace safety professionals let him rest there even though rooves could come flying down the sky anytime. This is one big ass mess no matter how you see it.


----------



## gehenaus

marcusflorida2 said:


> The answer is easy. A big YES. No other country in the world could host a better World Cup.
> Is that good enough for you ?


I'm gonna call bullshit on that one.


----------



## biancarossi20

gehenaus said:


> I'm gonna call bullshit on that one.


You´re right englishman.
The London 2012, was perfect, and the best of the history.

Congratz for the lottery thing.


----------



## Bolsilludo

biancarossi20 said:


> You´re right englishman.
> The London 2012, was perfect, and the best of the history.


He never said that.


----------



## biancarossi20

Am i talking to you ?


----------



## Bolsilludo

biancarossi20 said:


> Am i talking to you ?


I don't care who you were talking. You were wrong, and you know it.


----------



## biancarossi20

More pictures from the WORLD CUP BRAZIL. the 6th economy of the planet, and the first south america country to host a olympic



















https://www.facebook.com/AndradeGutierrezSA


----------



## biancarossi20

More pictures of the World Cup Brazil 2014.... member of the BRIC (emerging countries)










https://www.facebook.com/arenadasdunas


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio stadium 8 membranes installed..... wowwwwwww..... 











Créditos: Haroldo Barcellos


----------



## Andre Goth

Like it or not the "prophets of the apocalypse", Brazil will host a wonderful World Cup, perhaps the best of all time, the setback occurred is sad, even with the death of workers, but life goes on and there is all the condiction to follow and finish the Arena Corinthians in time.

Indeed the rise of Brazil and other BRICs is cause for much concern at the old world and to all the people accustomed to the old order, any change is traumatic, but we have to go on and understand the new times ...

This has happened before, with the fall of the Berlin Wall, the end of the Soviet Union, etc. Today China is moving to become the greatest power in the world, India sends rockets to Mars, the Brazilian economy exceeds major European countries and the nation hosts large sporting events, and Russia take back its position of leadership in the world...new times.


----------



## RMB2007

gehenaus said:


> A number of countries could, *the England*, Germany, Spain etc.
> Truly tragic deaths.
> 
> Also to the guy covering his arse by blaming someone taking a nap, idiot.


We couldn't as many of our stadiums are no where near what FIFA requires in order to host the World Cup. Our failed bid for the 2018 World Cup showed the numerous expansions or new builds required. Sad day for Brazil, especially to those who've lost a loved one in this tragedy. I'm still confident that Brazil will go on to host a fantastic World Cup, though.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians. The stadium that will open the World Cup 2014. From São Paulo city, the biggest city of Latin America, a city that also host the Formule One.


----------



## biancarossi20

Mané garrincha stadium. The most beautiful stadium of the south america, and one of the most beautiful of the world. Stadium that hosted the opening cerimony of Confederations Cup, won by BRAZIL. 5 times world champion


----------



## swafkodd

biancarossi20 said:


> Beira Rio stadium 8 membranes installed..... wowwwwwww.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Haroldo Barcellos


It's going pretty quick


----------



## Bolsilludo

biancarossi20 said:


> More pictures from the WORLD CUP BRAZIL. *the 6th economy of the planet, and the first south america country to host a olympic*





biancarossi20 said:


> More pictures of the World Cup Brazil 2014.... *member of the BRIC (emerging countries)*


Why you clarify that?. Are you trying to prove something?. Come on!.


----------



## biancarossi20

Im helping the thread. I write wherever i want.
Its WORLD CUP BRAZIL 2014. 
We post pictures here.


----------



## Andre Goth

edit


----------



## biancarossi20

Fonte Nova stadium. A BEAUTIFUL AND WONDERFUL STADIUM. Made by Brazilians. In Bahia. State full of beautiful beaches, weather










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21394031.25668.103467473136886&type=1&theater


----------



## gehenaus

biancarossi20 said:


> You´re right englishman.
> The London 2012, was perfect, and the best of the history.
> 
> Congratz for the lottery thing.


Jesus. It was meant tongue in cheek, hence the winky face.
Are you referring to my signature, because that also, is tongue in cheek.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pernambuco. Pictures Spain 2 x 1 Uruguay Confed Cups


----------



## LuizHenrique91

biancarossi20 said:


> Fonte Nova stadium. A BEAUTIFUL AND WONDERFUL STADIUM. Made by Brazilians. In Bahia. State full of beautiful beaches, weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21394031.25668.103467473136886&type=1&theater


I liked this one in special.  and you
The experience of going to this stadium is amazing.


----------



## biancarossi20

Castelão stadium. Fortaleza city.


----------



## gehenaus

RMB2007 said:


> We couldn't as many of our stadiums are no where near what FIFA requires in order to host the World Cup. Our failed bid for the 2018 World Cup showed the numerous expansions or new builds required. Sad day for Brazil, especially to those who've lost a loved one in this tragedy. I'm still confident that Brazil will go on to host a fantastic World Cup, though.


I meant short notice, should Brazil fail to host it, others could step in.
We have a good stock of stadiums which could do a job.


----------



## biancarossi20

One picture from Fonte Nova stadium. TNT party. FUll of beautiful brazilian people.


----------



## biancarossi20

gehenaus said:


> I meant short notice, should Brazil fail to host it, others could step in.
> We have a good stock of stadiums which could do a job.



Ok... im sorry for what i said before, ok ?

Now, about Brazil "fail" its impossible. Since we already have 6 finished stadium. FIFA standart. And the rest of them almost finishing.
This problem with Arena Corinthians was sad because 2 workers died. But the stadium is 95% ready. And will open the world cup 
And we have enough stadiums for the world cup.
Brazil was the 1st country to host the Confederations cup with 6 stadiums.
Germany hosted with 5
South Africa 4

So is everything under control.
Just some neighbours with jealous, nothing else


----------



## Suburbanist

Geez, people are behaving as young children on a schoolyard fight here.

The accident is serious on itself. Size of economy, sportive performance and similar factors are irrelevant to it.

Yet, these speculations about replacement venues are groundless. FIFA had already ruled out replacement of venues in 2012. If something precludes any venue from hosting games for any reason, FIFA would only spread its schedules matches to other WC 2014 venues.


----------



## gehenaus

biancarossi20 said:


> Ok... im sorry for what i said before, ok ?
> 
> Now, about Brazil "fail" its impossible. Since we already have 6 finished stadium. FIFA standart. And the rest of them almost finishing.
> This problem with Arena Corinthians was sad because 2 workers died. But the stadium is 95% ready. And will open the world cup
> And we have enough stadiums for the world cup.
> Brazil was the 1st country to host the Confederations cup with 6 stadiums.
> Germany hosted with 5
> South Africa 4
> 
> So is everything under control.
> Just some neighbours with jealous, nothing else


A minor misunderstanding nothing more. All bridge under the water.
See you in Rio.


----------



## muckie

Remember when you insult someone's homeland, your insulting millions - so let's keep with the the intelligent debate - the main proposal of this forum. I don't deserve that foreigners start calling me prepotent because of the thread. And yes, Brazil failed with that stadium - unfortunate fatallity... but it will host a beautiful Cup - brazillian style... maybe not first world, but one of the most magical and high spirited. One has to be open minded for experience it.


----------



## Lsmjunior

*Expressive Brazilian stadiums that will not be at the World Cup*


*Grêmio Arena (60,000) - Porto Alegre*



















*Allianz Parque (45,000) - São Paulo*



















*Morumbi (72,000) - São Paulo*











*Estádio Olimpico João Havelange (45,000) - Rio de Janeiro*



















*Arruda (60,000) - Recife*



















*Mangueirão (45,000) - Belém*











*Serra Dourada (42,000) - Goiania*



















*Couto Pereira (37,000) - Paraná*


















*
Independência (23,000) - Minas Gerais*


















These are just some of the most expressive brazilian stadiums. ^^


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Many of those stadia are outdated and are unsuitable for hosting any FIFA WC game because they have tracks and/or no roof.


----------



## RMB2007

Indeed. Morumbi, Arruda, Mangueirão, Serra Dourada and Couto Pereira are clealy dated and would require extensive renovation work. Independência is too small, with the upper tiers also being a hideous mess with all the steps and safety barriers. Whist the roof problems with Estádio Olímpico João Havelange were thankfully spotted before a potential mega disaster happened.


----------



## Guest

Gremio and Palmeiras stadiums are going to be missed at the World Cup. Indepencia is way too small. The others I agree with the posts above.


----------



## wellingtonduda

stand between us and clear
fatalities happen unfortunately happened
and it was not the first nor the last.


----------



## FAAN

About the stadiums showed above, only Gremio Arena and Allianz Park have real conditions to host world cup matches, but it won't be necessary. I believe São Paulo Arena will be ready in time to the world cup, but will break the deadline in at least 60 days.


----------



## FAAN

*FIFA expect delay of 45 to 60 days in the works of Corinthians Arena*

SAO PAULO - FIFA already aware that there will be a delay in the schedule of works Itaquerão after the last steel truss of the roof fell on top of part of the facade, in an accident that killed two workers on wednesday. *According to preliminary estimate, the postponement of delivery of the Corinthians stadium will be 45 and 60 days*, which should be no big problem, as was already planned for 2014 the siting of mobile stands behind the goals and construction of the hospitality surrounding the site.

[...]

The collapse of the crane and of a 420 tons piece, over part of the roof and facade of the stadium meant that 8 of the 44 columns of the LED panel area let damaged. Furthermore, the trellis that was closer to the piece that fell also appears to have been warped. So it needs to be removed, placed on the ground, disassembled and reviewed to see if there are problems. Only thus can be replaced on the roof of Corinthians Arena. Apparently, the rest of the stadium is intact, as the bleachers and lawn. *And both the Odebrecht construction as the Civil Defense has testified that the structure of the arena was not affected.*

http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/...-nas-obras-da-arena-corinthians,1101439,0.htm


----------



## vitorhugoreis

Lsmjunior said:


> *Expressive Brazilian stadiums that will not be at the World Cup*
> 
> These are just some of the most expressive brazilian stadiums. ^^


Estádio Municipal João Havelange - Uberlândia/MG - 53.000


----------



## Suburbanist

5portsF4n said:


> Gremio and Palmeiras stadiums are going to be missed at the World Cup. Indepencia is way too small. The others I agree with the posts above.


Allianz Park do not meet the standards required by FIFA to host WC matches. Morevoer, it lacks something critical: site space for all temporary installations that are needed on all WC venues. It couldn't possible accommodate them as the stadium is cramped on an area full of medium-rise buildings. It was actually a mistake to build a brand new stadium there, but that is another discussion.


----------



## fanspy

Nikom said:


> You should be asking who is to blame for this, and not to trying to find escuses with an accident that happened years ago.. it doesn't matter if "only two" people died. It should never happen !!! The whole world has eyes upon Brazil, and they have the right to ask if you are ready, you're answer has to be given in the quality of the infrastructures.


 Construction accidents are not uncommon. This incidents says nothing about Brazil's ability to host a successful world cup.


----------



## eddyeddy

Andre Goth said:


> Much more prepared than you can ever can imagine, moreover, in Sao Paulo right now, is being built a second stadium with all of the standards required for a world cup: Allianz Parque
> 
> http://www.allianzparque.com.br/site/
> 
> Around 75% concluded, I think from now on, both works can be accelerated so that the Aliianz Park can be a use like a wildcard.
> 
> 
> Image hosted on www.allianzparque.com.br (no indication of the photographer at the source)


Anything collapse during the construction of this one?


----------



## biancarossi20

FIFA already said, they will accept the new schedule.
Arena Corinthians will open the World CUP. The stadium is 95% finished for god sake.

There is no need to alarm.
The opening cerimony is here, want you or not.
Just enjoy our city


----------



## ruifo

Lsmjunior said:


> *Expressive Brazilian stadiums that will not be at the World Cup*




Also:

_____________________________________________________
*Castelão of São Luís, MA:*









http://www.suacidade.com/sites/default/files/images/geralcastelao1_0.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GY8AOstvR...AHus/5oqLGqWgVxE/s1600/castelao2-1024x679.jpg


_____________________________________________________
*PV of Fortaleza, CE:*









http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Jd_2NaqN-uY/TGQnV2giPqI/AAAAAAAAALo/o-kl0ls6KRA/s1600/ReformadoPV_logo82.png









http://www.poramorafortaleza.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/imagem28.jpg



_____________________________________________________
*Rei Pelé of Maceió, AL:*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ZBEpK5nK-.../s1024/967049_422702564493660_122526631_o.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xsMjscq1vZ0/UJXMjklSzjI/AAAAAAAAScg/hNxoOa9BCMA/s1600/49139138.jpg




_____________________________________________________
*Ilha do Retiro of Recife, PE:*









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_qN89PRAsT0/TgQnaUUpJRI/AAAAAAAADnk/_ZZkuKFVOb4/s400/Ilha+do+Retiro+IV.jpg









http://cache.images.globalsportsmedia.com/soccer/venues/600x450/53.jpg





_____________________________________________________
*Pituaçu of Salvador, BA:*









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5315/7075205435_a4ee9d1ccf_z.jpg









http://www.cref13.org.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/pituacu2.jpg





Among others...


----------



## AcesHigh

how old are you Bianca Rossi? 12?


----------



## AcesHigh

Chimbanha said:


> I doubt the nap restriction was set due to the possibility of the roof colapsing, lol. And we don't know if he was notified of such restriction, or why workplace safety professionals let him rest there even though rooves could come flying down the sky anytime. This is one big ass mess no matter how you see it.


It was lunchtime. So most workers were stopped for 1 hour for lunch, and some take that time to take a rest.

I guess that they always have restrictions of where they can rest. That sector was closed for EVERYTHING because of the roof installation works, so I suppose they had clear rules that if a sector is closed for works, it´s also closed for you to going there to rest/take a nap.

Well, we can´t really know. It was a security breach they will have to review, of course.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas November 27 98%finished.









https://www.facebook.com/martins.junior.92


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas december 5










https://www.facebook.com/matheus.antunes.vaz


----------



## SVB28

USA is in Natal, Manaus, and Recife, 3 of my favorite stadiums for the Cup.

Gonna be tough but not impossible whatsoever for us to get through to the knockout stage. I'm excited for the opportunity.


----------



## ruifo

dallagnese said:


> does anybody have a link for the full event?


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/index.html


----------



## hugenholz

Pumped for this event! Let the summer begin


----------



## eMKay

Ghana, Germany, and Portugal!?!? Well, there's always 2018


----------



## will101

eMKay said:


> Ghana, Germany, and Portugal!?!? Well, there's always 2018


Yeah, it looks like we drew The Group Of Death. :skull:


----------



## Guest

Both Ghana and Portugal are up for the taking. It'd be disappointing it we don't get through the group.


----------



## Laurence2011

England have Uruguay, Italy and Costa Rica... We're screwed


----------



## Hansadyret

Laurence2011 said:


> England have Uruguay, Italy and Costa Rica... We're screwed


Uruguay qualified on playoff as 5th in Conmebol and Costa Rica as 3rd in Concacaf. Don't get why England fans are so worried about this draw. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## JimB

Laurence2011 said:


> England have Uruguay, Italy and Costa Rica... We're screwed


Let's face it.........this desperately average England team was never going to go far in this World Cup.

Especially not within the tropics in high summer.

May be no bad thing for them to be sent home after the group stage. Less opportunity to embarrass us!


----------



## JimB

Hansadyret said:


> Uruguay qualified on playoff as 5th in Conmebol and Costa Rica as 3rd in Concacaf. Don't get why England fans are so worried about this draw. It could have been a lot worse.


On current form, Suarez could beat England on his own.

That said, you have a point in that Uruguay are as weak at the back as they are potentially lethal up front.


----------



## eMKay

5portsF4n said:


> Both Ghana and Portugal are up for the taking. It'd be disappointing it we don't get through the group.


Portugal maybe, but Ghana is a very good team, and they play like a TEAM unlike many of the national sides. We would be very lucky to go 1-1-1. As others have pointed out, England May have an even worse draw, sorry guys!


----------



## eMKay

JimB said:


> On current form, Suarez could beat England on his own.
> 
> That said, you have a point in that Uruguay are as weak at the back as they are potentially lethal up front.


Costa Rica should not be underestimated, they are another very good team


----------



## eMKay

JimB said:


> Let's face it.........this desperately average England team was never going to go far in this World Cup.
> 
> Especially not within the tropics in high summer.
> 
> May be no bad thing for them to be sent home after the group stage. Less opportunity to embarrass us!


This World Cup is being played in winter, so that might help a bit


----------



## Hansadyret

Some great games the first week: Spain-Netherlands , England-Italy, Germany-Portugal
As allways in these tournaments it's important to get a good start


----------



## Alanzeh

English fans has to be careful with Uruguay. They always reach another mind-group level in decisions. Nice squad for celeste (I'll be on this match hehe)
São Paulo (my city) will host nice matches in the group phase, and in the "achtelfinale" probably Argentina will play here
Matches in São Paulo:
Brazil v Croatia (opening)
Uruguay X England
Netherlands X Chile
South Korea X Belgium


----------



## JimB

eMKay said:


> This World Cup is being played in winter, so that might help a bit


Good point! Doh!

Will still be very hot and humid for English players, though - especially when they can't keep possession and have to chase the ball for most of the game.


----------



## JimB

eMKay said:


> Costa Rica should not be underestimated, they are another very good team


Absolutely.

My first reaction to the draw was "tough group......three good teams........and England".


----------



## eMKay

JimB said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> My first reaction to the draw was "tough group......three good teams........and England".


Hey, you could hope it snows! They aren't very good in the snow :lol:


----------



## RMB2007

@JimB. Yeah, it's a tricky group for us. Glad we're not in Group B or G, though.


----------



## AcesHigh

eMKay said:


> Hey, you could hope it snows! They aren't very good in the snow :lol:


Caxias do Sul, Brazil, this year


----------



## Guest

eMKay said:


> Portugal maybe, but Ghana is a very good team, and they play like a TEAM unlike many of the national sides. We would be very lucky to go 1-1-1. As others have pointed out, England May have an even worse draw, sorry guys!


All 3 are all good teams. But so are we. If they see the US as 3 points, that's their prerogative. I see Ghana and Portugal as 6 points.


----------



## JimB

AcesHigh said:


> Caxias do Sul, Brazil, this year


England don't get to play that far south, sadly.

England in Manaus?...........Doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## eMKay

5portsF4n said:


> All 3 are all good teams. But so are we. If they see the US as 3 points, that's their prerogative. I see Ghana and Portugal as 6 points.


Nice positive attitude, one thing is, things get a bit easier if we get out of the group. We sure are going in there with the best team we have ever had (in the modern era anyway)


----------



## slipperydog

eMKay said:


> Hey, you could hope it snows! They aren't very good in the snow :lol:


Who's not very good in the snow? Group D doesn't play in any cold weather cities.


----------



## Feleru*

*Group G.*
Jürgen Klinsmann (USA) *vs* Germany. :lol:

I really wanna see that. XD


----------



## eMKay

slipperydog said:


> Who's not very good in the snow? Group D doesn't play in any cold weather cities.


You have pics blocked or something?


----------



## will101

eMKay said:


> This World Cup is being played in winter, so that might help a bit


Yeah, some of the nights might drop below 20C/68F. Sounds brutal.


----------



## Sniper

will101 said:


> Yeah, some of the nights might drop below 20C/68F. Sounds brutal.


It can fall close to 0C/32F for a week or so


----------



## will101

Sniper said:


> It can fall close to 0C/32F for a week or so


According to the data that I've been finding, the only cities in the tournament with a record low below about 14C are Brasilia and Cuiaba.


----------



## el palmesano

FAAN said:


> Portuguese version:


:cheers::cheers:

gostei muito!!!

tão boa como o foi waving flag

---------

enjoyed!

as good as the waving flag was


----------



## will101

eMKay said:


> You have pics blocked or something?


That city with the snow in the pix is not used for the World Cup.


----------



## el palmesano

Hansadyret said:


> Uruguay qualified on playoff as 5th in Conmebol and Costa Rica as 3rd in Concacaf. Don't get why England fans are so worried about this draw. It could have been a lot worse.


you must learn a little bit of history of football...


----------



## FAAN

will101 said:


> That city with the snow in the pix is not used for the World Cup.


It's a training venue.



will101 said:


> Yeah, some of the nights might drop below 20C/68F. Sounds brutal.





will101 said:


> According to the data that I've been finding, the only cities in the tournament with a record low below about 14C are Brasilia and Cuiaba.


Really? If you mean the *record lows* of all the host cities, these are:

Curitiba: -9C/15F (or -6C/21F)
Porto Alegre: -4C/24F
São Paulo: -2C/28F
Brasília: 0C/32F
Belo Horizonte: 2C/35F
Cuiabá: 3C/37F
Rio de Janeiro: 4C/39F
Salvador: 12C/52F
Fortaleza: 13C/53F
Natal: 14C/57F
Recife: 15C/59F
Manaus: 17C/62F

If you want to know what are the *averages*, it's something like this: 

In Porto Alegre or Curitiba probably in some nights temperatures will drop below zero, but the lows usually are between 5-8C, and highs some times below 10C or 15C, but usually are between 15-20C.
In São Paulo, lows between 5-15C and highs between 10-22C. 
In Belo Horizonte and Brasília, lows between 8-16C and highs between 18-28C. 
Rio, 11-19C and 20-30C. 
Cuiabá, 5-18C and 18-35C. 
Salvador, Recife and Natal, 18-20C and 25-30C. 
Manaus and Fortaleza, 20-22C and 25-30C.


----------



## will101

FAAN said:


> Really? If you mean the record lows of all the host cities, these are:


I'd love to find out what your source is, because I can't find those numbers.


----------



## FAAN

Sure 

Curitiba: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=4838
or http://www.simepar.br/
Porto Alegre: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/3452931
São Paulo: http://noticias.r7.com/sao-paulo/no...-menor-temperatura-em-sete-anos-20110628.html
Brasília: http://www.climatempo.com.br/destaques/3448/brasilia-a-borboleta-que-virou-aviao/
Belo Horizonte: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=78538
Cuiabá: http://meteobrasil.catch-forum.org/t111-recordes-de-menores-temperaturas-registradas-nas-capitais or http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=016338
Rio de Janeiro: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=64738
Salvador: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=84238&cityname=Salvador-Bahia-Brazil
Fortaleza: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=89328&cityname=Fortaleza-Ceara-Brazil
Natal: http://meteobrasil.catch-forum.org/t111-recordes-de-menores-temperaturas-registradas-nas-capitais or http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=99528&cityname=Natal-Rio-Grande-Do-Norte-Brazil
Recife: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=99828&cityname=Recife-Pernambuco-Brazil
Manaus: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=23328&cityname=Manaus-Amazonas-Brazil

Corrections after searching more (sources above):

Cuiabá: 1C
Brasília: 1C
Rio de Janeiro: 7C
Manaus: 13C
Fortaleza: 15C
Salvador: 16C
Natal: 16C


----------



## AcesHigh

will101 said:


> That city with the snow in the pix is not used for the World Cup.


It´s 100km north of Porto Alegre and only 500m higher.

Porto Alegre... lol... lows of 20ºC :| :|


----------



## AcesHigh

will101 said:


> Yeah, some of the nights might drop below 20C/68F. Sounds brutal.












its common to have temperatures below 10ºC at noon in Porto Alegre. 

here, a photo thread I did of Porto Alegre, in a mild winter day with temperature 11ºC at noon, with clear blue skies

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049447




will101 said:


> I'd love to find out what your source is, because I can't find those numbers.



how about YOU post the source of your nonsensical numbers?


----------



## AcesHigh

70km north of Porto Alegre and 600m high, at Gramado





there is no such thing as rainy and dry seasons in Porto Alegre... rains are distributed evenly along the year

























frost at the golf club in Porto Alegre


















fogs are common too


































for the cold, the gaucho drinks chimarrão













































24th July 2013

3ºC in Porto Alegre









MAXIMUM of 9ºC at 1pm.


----------



## Roam Un

Well, that is really good temperature! You can still go to the beach lol=) 
I like how Brazilians react to snow.
I wish we had such climate in the north of Russia.


----------



## JimB

But, Aces High, you have to concede that cool temperatures are only likely in Porto Alegre or Curitaba.

And England play in neither!


----------



## JimB

el palmesano said:


> you must learn a little bit of history of football...


History doesn't win football matches.

And he's right that, other than their forwards, Uruguay don't have a great team at the moment.

But he's forgetting that England's current team is very ordinary.


----------



## eMKay

will101 said:


> That city with the snow in the pix is not used for the World Cup.


I was referring to MY picture, which was part of a joke. Guess neither he or you got it.


----------



## eMKay

Australia got the worst of it though for sure, Spain, Netherlands, Chile? #1, 8, 12. If you put any stock in FIFA rankings


----------



## biancarossi20

JimB said:


> But, Aces High, you have to concede that cool temperatures are only likely in Porto Alegre or Curitaba.
> 
> And England play in neither!



I think because Brazil is known by it beaches, sun, bikinis, people think here is always very very hot, since we are in the south hemisphere. 

São Paulo city is very cold as well in winter. The tempereature goes between 12° celsisus to 0° 
And its always raining here as well, they call here the land of the drizzle.










But let´s focus the thread subject, World Cup stadiums.


----------



## Feleru*

This thread its everthing about World Cup. The title doesn´t say world cup stadiums.


----------



## JimB

biancarossi20 said:


> I think because Brazil is known by it beaches, sun, bikinis, people think here is always very very hot, since we are in the south hemisphere.
> 
> São Paulo city is very cold as well in winter. The tempereature goes between 12° celsisus to 0°
> And its always raining here as well, they call here the land of the drizzle.
> 
> But let´s focus the thread subject, World Cup stadiums.


Thanks for the info.

That's good to know - although I have to say that, by northern European standards, 0-12°c wouldn't be considered to be "very cold"! Nevertheless, it's a very comfortable temperature for northern Europeans.

By the way, this is a general discussion thread about the 2014 World Cup. It doesn't have to be restricted to discussion about the stadiums. So feel free to discuss teams, groups, weather or anything else that's relevant!


----------



## Sniper

People coming from other parts of the world to São Paulo, Curitiba and Porto Alegre shall bring winter clothes, because WC will be in the middle of winter. [useful note]


----------



## biancarossi20

And Belo Horizonte as well


----------



## biancarossi20

Feleru* said:


> This thread its everthing about World Cup. The title doesn´t say world cup stadiums.


Sorry neighbour, but the section is "*Stadiums and Sport Arenas"


*You should pay attention.


----------



## Hansadyret

eMKay said:


> Australia got the worst of it though for sure, Spain, Netherlands, Chile? #1, 8, 12. If you put any stock in FIFA rankings


This means we could get a Brazil-Spain or Brazil-Netherlands R16 match right?


----------



## JimB

biancarossi20 said:


> Sorry neighbour, but the section is "*Stadiums and Sport Arenas"
> 
> 
> *You should pay attention.


True, it is the Stadiums and Sports Arenas forum of SSC.

But there are specific threads for each of the stadiums in the _Under Construction_ and _Completed_ sections of this forum.

As with previous World Cups and Olympic Games, general threads like this one on the main page of the Stadiums and Sports Arenas forum have traditionally encompassed all topics relevant to the events.

Obviously, for the first few years of the thread, discussion will inevitably be about designs, planning and construction of the stadiums and infrastructure but, the closer we get to the actual event (and especially when there is big news, like yesterday's draw), the more the discussion will inevitably turn to other topics - like teams, games etc.


----------



## biancarossi20

Ok guys.... Im not even the moderator here. 
It was just a request.
Keep the coversation on 

And Yes, probaly Brazil x Spain, or Brazil x Netherland on the R16


----------



## Good Karma

There will be a lot of good Europeans team lost through the group stages .

The Euro championships is the best and most competitive international Championship.

Even then hope the Brazilians support the Portuguese team, we have a tough group.


----------



## Gutex

I don't see your point. There is no group with more than 2 europeans teams so if they are the best and most competitive ones they don´t have reasons to be afraid.


----------



## Good Karma

It's a South American World Cup, it will be tough.


----------



## Bezzi

This discussion on climate is meaningless. England will play against another european team in Manaus. The conditions will be the same for both. In Europe is also hot in some parts during the summer. Will be hot in some cities but nothing to make a football game impossible to play. Here is not Qatar.


----------



## Cratus

Good Karma said:


> There will be a lot of good Europeans team lost through the group stages .
> 
> The Euro championships is the best and most competitive international Championship.
> 
> Even then hope the Brazilians support the Portuguese team, we have a tough group.


I dont think Brazilians will support Portugal LOL My support goes to Brazil of course, Spain, Italy and USA.


----------



## flierfy

JimB said:


> Let's face it.........this desperately average England team was never going to go far in this World Cup.
> 
> Especially not within the tropics in high summer.
> 
> May be no bad thing for them to be sent home after the group stage. Less opportunity to embarrass us!


This is a rather pathetic way of understating its own teams abilities. I will remind you of this post when England progresses to the second round. I wonder who'll be embarrassed then.


----------



## JimB

Bezzi said:


> This discussion on climate is meaningless. England will play against another european team in Manaus. The conditions will be the same for both. In Europe is also hot in some parts during the summer. Will be hot in some cities but nothing to make a football game impossible to play. Here is not Qatar.


It's not meaningless at all, as it happens......if you know anything about the England football team.

England are not at all good at keeping possession when put under pressure. When they last played Italy (during Euro 2012), England had only 35% possession. And anyone who knows and understands football knows that it is far more energy sapping to be chasing opponents who keep the ball than it is to be in possession in conditions of high heat and humidity.

So it will definitely help Italy to be playing England in Manaus rather than, say, Porto Alegre.

Not that it makes a great deal of difference but it's probably also worth mentioning that, as a rule, Italy enjoys warmer weather than England.


----------



## Hepec

Feleru* said:


> Best facepalm ever. XD


^^:cheers::lol:


----------



## Jarger

GoSpurs said:


> *This is Florianópolis (Brazil)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is Anitápolis (Brazil)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil is very diverse. The teams that are going to play up north will deal with hot weather, the teams that play in Brasília, Belo Horizonte , Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo and Cuiabá will have a good weather between 6 and 16 C
> 
> 
> and the teams that play in Porto Alegre and Curitiba might catch 0 to 10 degrees C




The first photo is not Florianópolis, is Torres (RS).


----------



## Andre Goth

JimB said:


> Good point! Doh!
> 
> Will still be very hot and humid for English players, though - especially when they can't keep possession and have to chase the ball for most of the game.



I already had posted before but...

Climate table for the host cities of the World Cup 2014 (months of July and June)


*Belo Horizonte*
Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cwa) 



Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)     | 30,0º| 32,0º| 
Average maximum (C)     | 25,0º| 24,6º|
Average minimum(C)      | 13,4º| 13,1º|
Absolute minimum(C)     | 02,4º| 02,2º|
Rain (month precip.)    |  14mm|  15mm|

------------------------------

*Brasília*
Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cwa) 



Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 32,0º| 36,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 26,0º| 26,0º|
Average minimum(C)       | 11,0º| 11,0º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | 02,0º| 02,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     |   9mm|  12mm|


------------------------------

*Cuiabá *
Climate of the city Tropical (Aw) 



Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 36,2º| 32,4º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 31,0º| 32,0º|
Average minimum(C)       | 17,0º| 16,0º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | 06,2º| 02,3º|
Rain (month precip.)     |  15mm|   9mm|

------------------------------

*Curitiba *
Climate of the city Oceanic Temperate (Cfb) 




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 31,6º| 27,5º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 19,3º| 19,1º|
Average minimum(C)       |  8,7º|  8,4º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | -4,0º| -6,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     |  96mm|  93mm|


------------------------------

*Fortaleza *
Climate of the city Hot semi-arid (BSh) 




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 31,0º| 31,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 29,0º| 28,5º|
Average minimum(C)       | 22,0º| 21,0º|
MAbsolute minimum(C)     | 18,0º| 17,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     | 160mm|  90mm|

------------------------------

*Manaus *
Climate of the city Equatorial (Am) 




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 36,7º| 35,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 35,1º| 34,8º|
Average minimum(C)       | 22,8º| 22,0º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | 19,0º| 17,7º|
Rain (month precip.)     | 110mm|  90mm|


------------------------------

*Natal *
Climate of the city Hot semi-arid (BSh) 




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 34,0º| 33,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 28,0º| 28,0º|
Average minimum(C)       | 21,0º| 21,0º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | 19,0º| 17,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     | 173mm| 160mm|


------------------------------

*Porto Alegre *
Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cfa)




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 34,0º| 29,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 19,4º| 19,7º|
Average minimum(C)       | 10,7º| 10,7º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | -1,0º| -4,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     | 133mm| 122mm|


------------------------------

*Recife *
Climate of the city Tropical (Aw)




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 32,0º| 31,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 28,8º| 27,3º|
Average minimum(C)       | 21,6º| 21,1º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | 15,0º| 16,0º|
Rain (mouth precip.)     | 390mm| 386mm|


------------------------------

*Rio de Janeiro*
Climate of the city Oceanic Tropical (Aw)




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 37,0º| 38,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 25,2º| 25,3º|
Average minimum(C)       | 18,7º| 18,4º|
Absolute minimum(C)      |  6,7º|  4,8º|
Rain (month precip.)     |  80mm|  56mm|

------------------------------

*Salvador *
Climate of the city Oceanic Tropical (AW)




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 32,0º| 32,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 26,0º| 26,0º|
Average minimum(C)       | 22,0º| 21,7º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | 15,0º| 17,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     | 251mm| 203mm|

------------------------------

*São Paulo *
Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cwa) 




Code:


                           jun     jul
Absolute maximum(C)      | 29,0º| 29,0º| 
Average maximum (C)      | 21,0º| 21,0º|
Average minimum(C)       | 11,0º| 11,0º|
Absolute minimum(C)      | -1,0º| -1,0º|
Rain (month precip.)     |  55mm|  44mm|

*For example, English will play the following games in the group:*

14/06 in Manaus against Italy
19/06 in São Paulo against Uruguay and
24/06 in Belo Horizonte against Costa Rica

In 2013, in the same days, the temperatures of those cities were:


Code:


14/06/2013 Manaus         - Max: 33ºC (91,4ºF) Min: 26ºC (78,8ºF) ☀ 4mm. 
19/06/2013 São Paulo      - Max: 24ºC (75,2ºF) Min: 12ºC (53,6ºF) ☀ 3mm.
24/06/2013 Belo Horizonte - Max: 24ºC (75,2ºF) Min: 15ºC (59,0ºF) ☀ 0mm.


----------



## urban-dweller

I CANNOT wait for the world cup

it's gonna be so fun!


----------



## FAAN

*FIFA changes World Cup kickoff times in hottest venues
*
Sat Dec 7, 2013 11:10am EST










(Reuters) - World soccer body FIFA has revised kick-off times for seven group matches at next year's World Cup finals in Brazil, including four in the hottest venues.

*In a statement on their website (www.fifa.com), FIFA confirmed the 64-match schedule for the finals with amended start times for three fixtures in the Amazonian city of Manaus and one in Recife.

These included England's Group D meeting with Italy in Manaus on June 14, and the United States' Group G clash with Portugal in the same city on June 22.*

The following kick-off times have been adjusted (all times stated are local):

*Saturday 14 June*

Ivory Coast v Japan, 22:00 (from 19:00) in Recife

England v Italy, 18:00 (from 21:00) in Manaus

*Wednesday 18 June*

Cameroon v Croatia, 18:00 (from 15:00) in Manaus

Spain v Chile, 16:00 (from 19:00) in Rio de Janeiro

*Sunday 22 June*

United States v Portugal, 18:00 (from 15:00) in Manaus

Belgium v Russia, 13:00 (from 19:00) in Rio de Janeiro

South Korea v Algeria, 16:00 (from 13:00) in Porto Alegre.

(Reporting by Tim Collings, editing by Alan Baldwin)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/07/us-soccer-world-schedule-idUSBRE9B608L20131207


----------



## Edgar Vix

*World Cup Groups*


----------



## Roam Un

JimB said:


> One of the greatest football matches I ever saw was Belgium v USSR, as it still was then, in the 1986 WC.
> 
> I was supposed to be revising for a university end of year exam but I couldn't drag myself away from the television as it went into extra time. USSR had an incredible team, mostly consisting of Dynamo Kiev players. They really should have won that game. And if they had, they could even have won the whole tournament. Anyway, it finished 4-3 to Belgium.
> 
> It was a brilliant, breathtaking game.


I hope Russian team will manage to win this time. Unfortunately, I haven't seen that game as I was not even born back then. There is a huge difference in psychology between USSR and modern Russian team though.

To say something on topic: Brazilian ladies for the win:banana:


----------



## Guest

Shamelessly stolen from SB Nation.


----------



## JimB

Andre Goth said:


> I already had posted before but...
> 
> Climate table for the host cities of the World Cup 2014 (months of July and June)
> 
> 
> *Belo Horizonte*
> Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cwa)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)     | 30,0º| 32,0º|
> Average maximum (C)     | 25,0º| 24,6º|
> Average minimum(C)      | 13,4º| 13,1º|
> Absolute minimum(C)     | 02,4º| 02,2º|
> Rain (month precip.)    |  14mm|  15mm|
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Brasília*
> Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cwa)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 32,0º| 36,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 26,0º| 26,0º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 11,0º| 11,0º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | 02,0º| 02,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     |   9mm|  12mm|
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Cuiabá *
> Climate of the city Tropical (Aw)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 36,2º| 32,4º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 31,0º| 32,0º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 17,0º| 16,0º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | 06,2º| 02,3º|
> Rain (month precip.)     |  15mm|   9mm|
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Curitiba *
> Climate of the city Oceanic Temperate (Cfb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 31,6º| 27,5º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 19,3º| 19,1º|
> Average minimum(C)       |  8,7º|  8,4º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | -4,0º| -6,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     |  96mm|  93mm|
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Fortaleza *
> Climate of the city Hot semi-arid (BSh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 31,0º| 31,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 29,0º| 28,5º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 22,0º| 21,0º|
> MAbsolute minimum(C)     | 18,0º| 17,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     | 160mm|  90mm|
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Manaus *
> Climate of the city Equatorial (Am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 36,7º| 35,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 35,1º| 34,8º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 22,8º| 22,0º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | 19,0º| 17,7º|
> Rain (month precip.)     | 110mm|  90mm|
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Natal *
> Climate of the city Hot semi-arid (BSh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 34,0º| 33,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 28,0º| 28,0º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 21,0º| 21,0º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | 19,0º| 17,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     | 173mm| 160mm|
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Porto Alegre *
> Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cfa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 34,0º| 29,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 19,4º| 19,7º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 10,7º| 10,7º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | -1,0º| -4,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     | 133mm| 122mm|
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Recife *
> Climate of the city Tropical (Aw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 32,0º| 31,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 28,8º| 27,3º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 21,6º| 21,1º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | 15,0º| 16,0º|
> Rain (mouth precip.)     | 390mm| 386mm|
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro*
> Climate of the city Oceanic Tropical (Aw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 37,0º| 38,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 25,2º| 25,3º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 18,7º| 18,4º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      |  6,7º|  4,8º|
> Rain (month precip.)     |  80mm|  56mm|
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *Salvador *
> Climate of the city Oceanic Tropical (AW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 32,0º| 32,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 26,0º| 26,0º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 22,0º| 21,7º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | 15,0º| 17,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     | 251mm| 203mm|
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> *São Paulo *
> Climate of the city Humid subtropical climate (Cwa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jun     jul
> Absolute maximum(C)      | 29,0º| 29,0º|
> Average maximum (C)      | 21,0º| 21,0º|
> Average minimum(C)       | 11,0º| 11,0º|
> Absolute minimum(C)      | -1,0º| -1,0º|
> Rain (month precip.)     |  55mm|  44mm|
> 
> *For example, English will play the following games in the group:*
> 
> 14/06 in Manaus against Italy
> 19/06 in São Paulo against Uruguay and
> 24/06 in Belo Horizonte against Costa Rica
> 
> In 2013, in the same days, the temperatures of those cities were:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 14/06/2013 Manaus         - Max: 33ºC (91,4ºF) Min: 26ºC (78,8ºF) ☀ 4mm.
> 19/06/2013 São Paulo      - Max: 24ºC (75,2ºF) Min: 12ºC (53,6ºF) ☀ 3mm.
> 24/06/2013 Belo Horizonte - Max: 24ºC (75,2ºF) Min: 15ºC (59,0ºF) ☀ 0mm.


Thanks for the info but I was mainly referring to England's game against Italy in Manaus - where the temperature is likely to be in the high 20's and humid.


----------



## marcusflorida2

Can anyone tell me the temperature and humidity in Miami during the World Cup in 1994?

I don't recall people bitching about it that much.
Trust me... it can get unbearable hot in Florida during summertime.


----------



## LRenato

*Manaus*









Fb Alessandra Câmpelo


----------



## biancarossi20

December 7


----------



## ruifo

*Road map for some teams to get to the great final:*


*Brazil (1st of its group):* São Paulo, Fortaleza, Brasília, Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Brazil (2nd of its group):* São Paulo, Fortaleza, Brasília, Fortaleza, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Croatia (1st of its group):* São Paulo, Manaus, Recife, Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Croatia (2nd of its group):* São Paulo, Manaus, Recife, Fortaleza, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Mexico (1st of its group):* Natal, Fortaleza, Recife, Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Mexico (2nd of its group):* Natal, Fortaleza, Recife, Fortaleza, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Spain (1st of its group):* Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Fortaleza, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Spain (2nd of its group):* Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Netherlands (1st of its group):* Salvador, Porto Alegre, São Paulo, Fortaleza, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Netherlands (2nd of its group):* Salvador, Porto Alegre, São Paulo, Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Colombia (1st of its group):* Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Cuiabá, Rio de Janeiro, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Colombia (2nd of its group):* Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Cuiabá, Recife, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Côte d’Ivoire (1st of its group):* Recife, Brasília, Fortaleza, Rio de Janeiro, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Côte d’Ivoire (2nd of its group):* Recife, Brasília, Fortaleza, Recife, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Uruguay (1st of its group):* Fortaleza, São Paulo, Natal, Recife, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Uruguay (2nd of its group):* Fortaleza, São Paulo, Natal, Rio de Janeiro, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*England (1st of its group):* Manaus, São Paulo, Belo Horizonte, Recife, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*England (2nd of its group):* Manaus, São Paulo, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Italy (1st of its group):* Manaus, Recife, Natal, Recife, Salvador, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Italy (2nd of its group):* Manaus, Recife, Natal, Rio de Janeiro, Fortaleza, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Switzerland (1st of its group):* Brasília, Salvador, Manaus, Brasília, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Switzerland (2nd of its group):* Brasília, Salvador, Manaus, São Paulo, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*France (1st of its group):* Porto Alegre, Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Brasília, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*France (2nd of its group):* Porto Alegre, Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Argentina (1st of its group):* Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, São Paulo, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Argentina (2nd of its group):* Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Brasília, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Nigeria (1st of its group):* Curitiba, Cuiabá, Porto Alegre, São Paulo, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Nigeria (2nd of its group):* Curitiba, Cuiabá, Porto Alegre, Brasília, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Germany (1st of its group):* Salvador, Fortaleza, Recife, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Germany (2nd of its group):* Salvador, Fortaleza, Recife, Salvador, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Portugal (1st of its group):* Salvador, Manaus, Brasília, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro
*Portugal (2nd of its group):* Salvador, Manaus, Brasília, Salvador, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro

*Belgium (1st of its group):* Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Salvador, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Belgium (2nd of its group):* Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro

*Russia (1st of its group):* Cuiabá, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Salvador, Brasília, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*Russia (2nd of its group):* Cuiabá, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Hansadyret

JimB said:


> One of the greatest football matches I ever saw was Belgium v USSR, as it still was then, in the 1986 WC.
> 
> I was supposed to be revising for a university end of year exam but I couldn't drag myself away from the television as it went into extra time. USSR had an incredible team, mostly consisting of Dynamo Kiev players. They really should have won that game. And if they had, they could even have won the whole tournament. Anyway, it finished 4-3 to Belgium.
> 
> It was a brilliant, breathtaking game.







There was some great matches at that world cup. I allso remember France-Brazil as a fantastic game. And i've never seen a player dominate a world cup like Maradona did since.


----------



## Hansadyret

marcusflorida2 said:


> Can anyone tell me the temperature and humidity in Miami during the World Cup in 1994?
> 
> I don't recall people bitching about it that much.
> Trust me... it can get unbearable hot in Florida during summertime.


The worst temperatures was in California and Texas in 94 and many of the games was played during mid day to fit european TV. I think the final was played in about 40 C mid day in the sun. Brazil will be nothing compared to it.


----------



## Hansadyret

5portsF4n said:


> Shamelessly stolen from SB Nation.


Is that Landon Donovan?


----------



## biancarossi20

The selling of tickets started today again folks


----------



## AcesHigh

rooting for Germany to be 1st of it´s group.

not sure who I want to be 2nd on the other group... Belgium or Russia.

but I want a great match in Porto Alegre! This is partially deutsch country.


----------



## AcesHigh

marcusflorida2 said:


> Can anyone tell me the temperature and humidity in Miami during the World Cup in 1994?
> 
> *I don't recall people bitching about it that much.*
> Trust me... it can get unbearable hot in Florida during summertime.


maybe you don´t recall because it was 20 years ago. But YES, people DID complain and it ended up being a somewhat bad World Cup exactly because of the heat that made the matches very boring, slow paced in general. It was the worst final ever of a World Cup and partly because Brazil and Italy were watering the grass with their sweat.

Two wrongs don´t make a right, you know.


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> rooting for Germany to be 1st of it´s group.
> 
> not sure who I want to be 2nd on the other group... Belgium or Russia.
> 
> but I want a great match in Porto Alegre! This is partially deutsch country.


Better say state.


----------



## [email protected]

It is so nice. Thank God. The old one was falling apart. Literally.


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> Even so we were raped by europeans country for centuries. Here we are.... accept it.


sounds like you are an indian descendant... from your last name however, I would guess you descent from italians that immigrated in the 19th century/early 20th.


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> sounds like you are an indian descendant... from your last name however, I would guess you descent from italians that immigrated in the 19th century/early 20th.



puft!


----------



## Cauê

marcusflorida2 said:


> I really love the new Maracanã. It looks so huge and awesome.


Me too 

The new Maracanã have one of the most beautiful and vibrant interiors of the world. But I love the shadow effect on the roof. It's like a spaceship!





IMAGES FROM 'PORTAL DA COPA 2014'​


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Fonte Nova



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenafontenova/sets/72157638484744034/with/11277791234/


----------



## William1605

Maracanã and Fonte Nova are so amazing! :drool:


----------



## marcusflorida2

biancarossi20 said:


> puft!


What is puft ? lol.


----------



## GoSpurs

^^ it's an onomatopoeia


----------



## marcusflorida2

So, she is kind of punching him in the face for saying the truth.. is that right ?


----------



## Gutex

Talking about Maracanã unfortunately it seems that the flooding issue still unsolved.
This morning around the stadium the streets are covered with water and the accesses are completely flooded.








Severino Silva / Agência Estado


----------



## biancarossi20

del


----------



## Alanzeh

Being brazilian is for everyone whose wants or are part of the country, sharing it culture and all. Let's stop with this cheap talk.

The roof of the new Maracanã is gorgeous. Outstanding renovation


----------



## biancarossi20

December 11


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio stadium. Porto Alegre city



























https://www.facebook.com/BeiraRioGiganteParaSempreSci?fref=ts


----------



## biancarossi20

http://gasparetour.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever

good looking stadium.

btw, off topic posts have been deleted.


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

*Arena das Dunas*


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

*Arena das Dunas ship seen far away to the right*


----------



## biancarossi20

December11













































http://www.secom.mt.gov.br/imagens


----------



## William1605

Arena Pantanal: So simple and so beautiful :drool:


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada.

Seats :








Drainage works:


















http://www.arenacap.com.br/?p=5142


----------



## JoeyJ

Natal is really coming along nicely.Great design.

Also, i've created a video about the distances that have to be covered during the World Cup. Thought you might like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpRMJHCAYSk


----------



## Gutovsky

I am amazed at one thing that has happened in South Africa and now in São Paulo: the design of the stadiums! In the past, very few were actually innovative (of course there were amazing exceptions like the Allianz Arena), but in 2010 and in 2014, many stadia are so different that they draw a lot of attention to their outside as well. This is truly remarkable.


----------



## Knitemplar

I hope Brazil and FIFA ban the vuvuzuelas. They got to be too much last time!!


----------



## Suburbanist

Knitemplar said:


> I hope Brazil and FIFA ban the vuvuzuelas. They got to be too much last time!!


vuvuzelas are not common in Brazil

They have unveiled another "device" though, the caxirola:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

biancarossi20 said:


> I think they messed up with the choice colour of the seats.
> Just one strong colour it would be much much better.
> And the roof should have a cover, just like Mané Garrincha stadium.


Yes, I didn't like the colours either. But the thing that bothers me the most is Maracanã looks very small unlike the old one.


----------



## biancarossi20

Suburbanist said:


> vuvuzelas are not common in Brazil
> 
> They have unveiled another "device" though, the caxirola:


They forbade it already lol

Because of this









Welcome to Brazil lol


----------



## The Real Gazmon

biancarossi20 said:


> They forbade it already lol
> 
> Because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Brazil lol


What are they?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
An stupid thing invented by the WC promoters who know NOTHING about football fans. Pathetic idea had a pathetic end.


----------



## eMKay

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> An stupid thing invented by the WC promoters who know NOTHING about football fans. Pathetic idea had a pathetic end.


Yes, ok, but what do they DO?


----------



## marcusflorida2

Watch the video above.


----------



## RodrigoMBAlves

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1475860_616629385065863_1413592767_n.jpg

Arena das Dunas - Natal/Brazil


----------



## Suburbanist

eMKay said:


> Yes, ok, but what do they DO?


It sounds akin to a rattle.


----------



## Suburbanist

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> An stupid thing invented by the WC promoters who know NOTHING about football fans. Pathetic idea had a pathetic end.


I read an American company plans on shipping 3 million caxirolas to Brazil for sale before and during the WC. Were those plans cancelled?


----------



## Gutovsky

^^ Yes. They failed the test of both public interest (it's a rattle...) and safety (easy to throw).


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana in Panoramic Views*


Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro por @OLucasConrado, no Flickr


Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro por @OLucasConrado, no Flickr​


----------



## biancarossi20

eMKay said:


> Yes, ok, but what do they DO?


The supporters after the lost of their team threw the caxirolas in the pitch, against the players.
So FIFA now its afraid, brazilians can do this in the world cup, in case of a referee mistake, or Brazil eventual elimination.
And probaly they would lol.
Imagine Messi scoring an ilegal goal against Brazil in the Final ? lol. It would be a disaster.


----------



## biancarossi20

Suburbanist said:


> I read an American company plans on shipping 3 million caxirolas to Brazil for sale before and during the WC. Were those plans cancelled?


Well, i´ll try to find out that for you. But maybe they will still bring those caxirolas, since they will sell it as a "souvenir" in all FIFA officials stores here.
But inside the stadium, won´t be possible enter with it.

It was a shame to be honest. The vuvuzela it is a reality in south africans life. But the "caxirolas" was something they "created" its not part of our culture inside a stadium, just copy the south africans. :nuts:


----------



## FAAN

Promotional Video of Itaú (brazilian bank) for the World Cup:


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal recent pictures


Ranma Saotome said:


> Recent picture of the façade:
> 
> Northeast curve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://diariodeobradaarenapantanal..../membrana-esta-fixada-em-tres-setores-da.html


----------



## Fedro

biancarossi20 said:


> Imagine Messi scoring an ilegal goal against Brazil in the Final ? lol. It would be a disaster.


a disaster, even without caxirolas..

even without messi :naughty:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-25383023

*Worker dies in Brazil stadium fall*


*A worker has been killed after falling from the roof of the Amazon stadium where England open their 2014 World Cup campaign.*

The man is reported to have died in hospital in Manaus after falling nearly 35 metres (115ft) when a cable broke.

The stadium is behind schedule and work is under way day and night to complete it by Fifa's end of year deadline.

It is the latest of several deaths during construction of Brazil's World Cup stadiums.

Two workers were killed in an accident on 27 November when a crane fell and destroyed parts of Sao Paulo's Arena Corinthians stadium, which will host the opening game on 12 June.

Several more construction workers were hurt in the Sao Paulo accident, which delayed the stadium's completion date by several months.

The worker who died in the Amazon stadium was named as Marcleudo de Melo Ferreira, 22, by the company building the facility.

The firm said he was employed by a company subcontracted to construct the stadium's cover.

Brazil has admitted it is struggling to have all 12 venues completed on time.

The country's preparations for the World Cup have also been hit by cost overruns and public protests over what is seen as wasted resources.

Last week Fifa's General Secretary Jerome Valcke appealed to Brazilians to support the contest saying it was the "wrong time" to protest.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
British press at its best. They love when such accident happens as it's a perfect excuse to bash other countries. When the same happens in London 2012, the only thing they mention is the tribute to the dead workers.


----------



## GoSpurs

^^ Unfortunetely accidents happen, this year it also happened during the construction of a stadium in San Francisco, US. It has happened in England, in Spain, everywhere. I don't think we need to be bringing up such news, specially giving focus to the part *where england is going to play*. It's not like the players will be playing on the roof top. Anyways, may the soul of the worker rest in piece.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> British press at its best. They love when such accident happens as it's a perfect excuse to bash other countries. When the same happens in London 2012, the only thing they mention is the tribute to the dead workers.


We live with the British Press and there were negative news stories leading up to the Olympics too. This is a genuine news article in relation to the World Cup stadiums, would you prefer if we just ignored it? :dunno: A person has died, accidents happen and naturally there would be reports in the media.

My own personal view is that Brazil will host an amazing World Cup which I can't wait for. The stadiums will all be ready on time, the Football festival will be unique and the Brazilian crowd will make sure the atmosphere will be unrivalled.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
That's not the point. They reported the death, then mention the accident in São Paulo and started going on the schedule problems, implying everything is related and the preparation is a mess. If a forumer posted something similar, he would be accused of trolling. And that's what this article is: a trolling piece.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> That's not the point. They reported the death, then mention the accident in São Paulo and started going on the schedule problems, implying everything is related and the preparation is a mess. If a forumer posted something similar, he would be accused of trolling. And that's what this article is: a trolling piece.


All news articles always have some sort of angle to it whether negative or positive. As the World Cup nears there would be plenty of news stories coming out. But once the tournament starts the football will be the news. It was the same thing with the Olympics, non stop negative (and trolling) stories and then once it started it was fine. I wouldn't worry about it too much, you will just get yourself worked up. I have no doubt Brazil will host one of the (if not _the_) best World Cups.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I'm not worried about Brazil or the WC (I was actually against Brazil hosting it). I'm just criticizing this awful article and the bad quality of British press in general.


----------



## gehenaus

What did you expect? You wanted an article saying how well everything is going?
No one would read that.


----------



## marcusflorida2

British press is in no way different from the Brazilian press.
There are the good guys.. and the bad ones. 
Now have in mind that sensationalism sells .... and it is not a "privilege" to one or another country.


----------



## biancarossi20

marcusflorida2 said:


> British press is in no way different from the Brazilian press.
> There are the good guys.. and the bad ones.
> Now have in mind that sensationalism sells .... and it is not a "privilege" to one or another country.


yes, i agree.
Captalism wins. Always.
They want to sell. People want to read about disasters, deaths, etc.
Simple as that. There is nothing to do with Nations.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada


----------



## carl_Alm

British press is like...


----------



## Bezzi

Its AlL gUUd said:


> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-25383023
> 
> *Worker dies in Brazil stadium fall*
> 
> 
> *A worker has been killed after falling from the roof of the Amazon stadium where England open their 2014 World Cup campaign.*
> 
> The man is reported to have died in hospital in Manaus after falling nearly 35 metres (115ft) when a cable broke.
> 
> *The stadium is behind schedule* and work is under way day and night to complete it by Fifa's end of year deadline.
> 
> It is the latest of several deaths during construction of Brazil's World Cup stadiums.
> 
> Two workers were killed in an accident on 27 November when a crane fell and destroyed parts of Sao Paulo's Arena Corinthians stadium, which will host the opening game on 12 June.
> 
> *Several more construction workers were hurt in the Sao Paulo accident*, which delayed the stadium's completion date by several months.
> 
> The worker who died in the Amazon stadium was named as Marcleudo de Melo Ferreira, 22, by the company building the facility.
> 
> The firm said he was employed by a company subcontracted to construct the stadium's cover.
> 
> Brazil has admitted it is struggling to have all 12 venues completed on time.
> 
> The country's preparations for the World Cup have also been hit by cost overruns and public protests over what is seen as wasted resources.
> 
> Last week Fifa's General Secretary Jerome Valcke appealed to Brazilians to support the contest saying it was the "wrong time" to protest.


Before the accident at Arena Corinthians, one worker had died in Manaus and another one in Brasília. The ideal would be no deaths. Unfortunately the number of fatalities now has risen to five.

Where is highlighted in red is WRONG. They did it just to give more emphasis to this sad news but it's not true.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada, Curitiba city.


























Seats









http://www.gettyimages.com/EditorialImages/Sport?isource=usa-en_ehp_sidenav_sport


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio stadium. Porto Alegre city








credits: tiago geremia oliva









credits: alessandro beltrame









credits: gustavo









credits: juliano cunha


----------



## marcusflorida2

Bezzi said:


> Before the accident at Arena Corinthians, one worker had died in Manaus and another one in Brasília. The ideal would be no deaths. Unfortunately the number of fatalities now has risen to five.
> 
> Where is highlighted in red is WRONG. They did it just to give more emphasis to this sad news but it's not true.


The word SEVERAL is totally inaccurate.

An exemple of what happened in China: _The Chinese government admitted six deaths during construction projects for its Beijing games, but pressure groups suspected many more.
_

They are talking about the Olympic Stadium alone. I could mention other examples around the world (China perhaps in not the best example, but... I am sure I can find many in the US or England).
As you said one single death is unacceptable, but 5 deaths in 12 gigantic construction sites should not be called SEVERAL deaths. It can be easily accounted for, although very sad and unforgivable.


----------



## _X_

I was alerted to this on government funded radio in Australia today but I'm sure it was mentioned that there were 2 deaths-one from the 35 metre fall, and another a few hours later at a different stadium from a heart attack

Must say as I was trawling through the thread yesterday I was horrified that although the riggers were walking steel with harnesses on , they didn't seem to be attached to an anchor point or an inertia reel.That practice has been banned here for a good 20 years



















Really hope the workers stay safe as plenty of risks will be taken in the next 3-4 months


----------



## marcusflorida2

This is NOT the standard in Brazil either.
People come from around the world to learn safety practices in oil rigs for example.
It is unacceptable, but...
I have a fight every single time when I ride my sister's car... she refuses to buckle up. So, how many times do you have to say the same thing to the same person ? How can you watch over someone' shoulder all the time if they wait for you to turn around to do something wrong ?
I mean... all these people are well trained in safety. They do attend many classes. I am sure that if someone falls from the roof either the safety belt/device failed or they were not using according to the rules. NEVER because of a lack of instructions on how to proceed properly.
This can be easily noticed by the low number of accidents in these 12 huge stadiums.


----------



## F.Sacramento

The workers do not actually belive that the security equipments are necessary until somethin bad happens at the work site. I don't think it excludes the company's responsability but if you talk to any safety technitian you'll see how hard it is to convince the workers to follow the rules!


----------



## Suburbanist

If you have a worker who refuses to wear compulsory safety equipment, you fire that worker. If you have a subcontractor whose own workers routinely skip safety procedures, you give it the boot and bring one more responsible who will comply with safety regulations.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Because firing people in Brazil is so simple and inexpensive...


----------



## F.Sacramento

Suburbanist said:


> If you have a worker who refuses to wear compulsory safety equipment, you fire that worker. If you have a subcontractor whose own workers routinely skip safety procedures, you give it the boot and bring one more responsible who will comply with safety regulations.


I would agree with you if the scenery was different... but have you stopped to think that it's already difficult to find workers in number and quality to measure the construction needs and address the deadline. You cannot simply fire someone if it's already complicated to find people to work! It's not rare to pass by a work site and see job offers attached to a wall or somethin! The situation requires more security supervisory. And yet it's still going to difficult to educate the workers.


----------



## Jamesnba

Still, these numbers are shameful. 

We should be guided by the good examples set by other countries which hosted huge sporting events recently and haven't registered such a considerable amount of deaths on construction sites.

No serious injuries to employees were registered during the preparation of London 2012. 

Let's not forget that the largest brazilian contractors are involved in the construction of these arenas. They have all the resources necessary to enforce safety rules.


----------



## Bezzi

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...a-imagens-aereas-dos-12-estadios-da-copa.html


----------



## marcusflorida2

Suburbanist said:


> If you have a worker who refuses to wear compulsory safety equipment, you fire that worker. If you have a subcontractor whose own workers routinely skip safety procedures, you give it the boot and bring one more responsible who will comply with safety regulations.


Of course.... but if only things were that easy. 
Either they were not caught (it is a huge site) or they don't have a worker replacement with specific skills in Manaus readily available. 
It is easier to compromise. Right or wrong... That's what happens.


----------



## hugenholz

_X_ said:


> I was alerted to this on government funded radio in Australia today but I'm sure it was mentioned that there were 2 deaths-one from the 35 metre fall, and another a few hours later at a different stadium from a heart attack
> 
> Must say as I was trawling through the thread yesterday I was horrified that although the riggers were walking steel with harnesses on , they didn't seem to be attached to an anchor point or an inertia reel.That practice has been banned here for a good 20 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope the workers stay safe as plenty of risks will be taken in the next 3-4 months


That's crazy. What on earth are they doing? In Holland they would close the construction site immediateley with this kind of lack of "safety discipline"


----------



## Suburbanist

This complacency showed by some forumers relates to the root of problem of the mayhem of construction industry in many developing countries: people think fatalities on big projects are just another write-off, part of doing business.

I would agree that some (very few) cases are indeed fatalities that can't be reasonably mitigated, such as an unforeseen geological abnormality that ends up causing an excavation landslide despite all precautions being observed.

However, it is *not* a fatality, an "act-of-God", to have somebody plunge from a height of 30m because one didn't attach his harness to the safety anchor/line. This is a systemic failure of the whole safety system: supervisory proceedings aren't working, workers are ignoring rules etc. This is a totally preventable causality. I'd even agree to label it some "unpredictable accident" if, say, a freak chemical process had eroded the safety line and caused the harness to snap. But that couldn't be further from the truth.

The other pic shows two workers fixing up some panels 10m high without any safety protections, standing over scaffolding structures. They even lack helmets, which means a minor tripping incident might end as catastrophic head trauma. 

Worksite safety is not only a matter or blaming the victim. Of course workers are the first to be interested in their own survival, but comprehensive safety programs address safety as a system, something that involves equipment, procedures and a mentality of safety-first.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

According to Brazilian Ministry of Labour, there are as 2011 *2,750,173* registered workers on the construction sector. By now, it's probably over 3 million. 

The way people speak, however, there should have been an epidemic of deaths in this sector, but the only thing we get is isolated accidents. There will be always room for improvement when it comes to work safety, but it's not like the regulations in place are being ignored.


----------



## Concrete jungle

Some beautiful and sexy looking newly built stadiums in Brazil!Can't wait until the WC starts,(despite that Sweden failed to qualify...) I think this will be one of the most memorable WC tournaments in a long while.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Back to the British press, another trashy article: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/england-world-cup-venue-workers-2904052. It's about the exposure of teenagers prostitution circles having construction workers as clients nearby São Paulo Stadium (which is located in one of the poorest areas of the city).

No problem with the content which is worthing news, but as soon as you start read, their raw bigotry comes to light. They start, for instance, to question "Brazil's suitability to host a WC". What about London 2012? Did _The Mirror_ question IOC's choice or they decided to pretend there isn't child prostitution in the British capital?

It amazes me how a developed and highly-educated country like Britain manages to have such a c... press.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Concrete jungle said:


> Some beautiful and sexy looking newly built stadiums in Brazil!Can't wait until the WC starts,(despite that Sweden failed to qualify...) I think this will be one of the most memorable WC tournaments in a long while.


I agree. I'm sure Brazil 2013 will live long in the memory. The country breathes football and although it's good to see the World Cup go to new corners of the World once in a while, it's just great (and that bit more special) to see it hosted in the hotbeds of football.


----------



## hugenholz

The prosecutor closed the Manaus construction site?



> *World Cup: Construction halted at Manaus stadium, site of Portugal-USA, after second fatality*
> 
> Following the death on Saturday of a construction worker at the Arena Amazônia in Manaus -- where the US national team is due to play Portugal*on June 22 at next summer's FIFA World Cup -- a Brazilian labor court has halted construction on the stadium.
> 
> Judge Maria Nely Bezerra de Oliveira granted the order on Sunday after prosecutors petitioned on Saturday night for the "immediate" end to work at the site. The court, located in Manaus, that*inspectors had reported 114 violations at the stadium site since construction began.
> 
> Marcleudo de Melo Ferreira, 22, was the second construction worker to die this year while working on the Arena Amazônia, which features an intricate latticework roof that requires many workers to be very high in the air.
> 
> "Because of the risks inherent with this type of development, we have constantly monitored the work," the judge said. "But despite the relentless work of the authorities, we have nevertheless witnessed the repeated noncompliance with work laws. Now with the death of yet another worker, we believe it is time to take action to prevent further tragedy."
> 
> The judge also ordered the construction company, Andrarde Gutierrez, to be fined daily if they don't halt work immediately.
> 
> Officials hoped to hold a test event at the stadium on January 15. No word yet on whether that event will go on as planned. Also, there is no indication of how long construction would be halted or what the impact of delays will be on the stadium's World Cup match schedule.
> 
> Along with Portugal-USA, the Arena Amazônia is due to host three other matches, including England-Italy (June 14), Cameroon-Croatia (June 18), and Honduras-Switzerland (June 25).


Source: mlssoccer.com


----------



## marcusflorida2

Suburbanist... No one in this forum thinks the way you described.
People are just saying the report from the British press was inaccurate. 
Nothing justify deaths at all.


----------



## _X_

The last thing I want to do is criticise but I hope that some attention on safety aspects may IMPROVE the situation locally so that less accidents result for the rest of these builds where time has placed extraordinary pressure on the builders who then in turn will naturally take as many shortcuts as possible placing the workers in unnecessary risk

Even ONE accident is too many for the family concerned


----------



## marcusflorida2

Has any of you guys visited any of the sites to say that no attention is paid to safety ?
This is all bullshit and sensationalism. 
SAFETY is a top priority on every single stadium being built. 
Period.


----------



## Andre Goth

The single real problem that I see in the world cup is about the quality of the brazilian press, probably the worst in the world.hno:


----------



## Kuvvaci

How are te airports and oter transportations in brazil?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
For the WC, very bad. Virtually nothing will be ready for the tournment. Afterwards, however, things will have greatly improved. Big aiports like São Paulo/Guarulhos and Campinas-São Paulo/Viracopos are getting huge brand new terminals. São Paulo subway system is undergoing a major expansion and most of the new stations will be delivered by 2015.


----------



## FAAN

Airports

*Natal* (ready for the World Cup)









http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/no...te-rn#slide-13-field_imagens_da_galeria-38997










*Brasília (Juscelino Kubitschek Intl Airport)*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN

*Salvador*


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador - Dep. Luís Eduardo Magalhães by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador - Dep. Luís Eduardo Magalhães by Infraero, on Flickr


*Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## FAAN

*Recife (Gilberto Freyre International Aiport)*


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional do Recife/Guararapes - Gilberto Freyre by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional do Recife/Guararapes - Gilberto Freyre by Infraero, on Flickr


Aeroporto do Recife (PE) - Pontes de Embarque by PAC 2, on Flickr


Aeroporto de Recife by - Gil, on Flickr

*Belo Horizonte (Confins Intl Airport)*


MARÇO 2013 - OBRAS NO AEROPORTO INTERNACIONAL DE CONFINS - MG by Infraero, on Flickr


Agosto de 2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Confins - Belo Horizonte - MG by Infraero, on Flickr


Julho de 2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Confins - Belo Horizonte MG by Infraero, on Flickr


Agosto de 2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Confins - Belo Horizonte - MG by Infraero, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Porto Alegre (Salgado Filho International Airport)*


Maio/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional Salgado Filho - Porto Alegre - RS by Infraero, on Flickr


Maio/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional Salgado Filho - Porto Alegre - RS by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Porto Alegre - Salgado Filho by Infraero, on Flickr

*Manaus (Eduardo Gomes Internatonal Airport)*


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Fortaleza (Pinto Martins International Airport)*


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Fortaleza - Pinto Martins by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Fortaleza - Pinto Martins by Infraero, on Flickr

*Curitiba (Afonso Pena International Airport)*


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Curitiba - Afonso Pena by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Curitiba - Afonso Pena by Infraero, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Cuiabá (Marechal Rondon International Airport)*


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Cuiabá - Marechal Rondon by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Cuiabá - Marechal Rondon by Infraero, on Flickr


Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Cuiabá - Marechal Rondon by Infraero, on Flickr

*São Paulo (Guarulhos International Airport)*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## marcusflorida2

I can barely recognize Manaus' airport. What a change !!!!!!


----------



## biancarossi20

Thank you FAAN.
Just like the saying here " An image is worth a thousand words"


----------



## biancarossi20

Next topic perhaps.
Maybe "Suburbanist." should pick the new subject, since he lives in the perfect land !!!


----------



## marcusflorida2

The world meets in Brazil


----------



## Arthuro JP

Nice pictures, but these airports will be ready for the World Cup? I don't think so.


----------



## fabbio_123

Some will, some won't. 

*My opinion is:*

*Manaus:* has a decent structure that has become small. Major expansion is ongoing, which might be still ready for the World Cup.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d5200!2d-60.0473064!3d-3.0318876!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Natal: *brand new airport with very good quality will be ready for the World Cup. However, it is quite far from the city centre and it will be a challenge to implement good public transport service to the airport soon.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=S%C3%A3o+Gon%C3%A7alo+do+Amarante+-+RN%2C+Brasil&data=!1m4!1m3!1d13557!2d-35.3671955!3d-5.7659879!2m1!1e3!4m15!2m14!1m13!1s0x7b3acc9c09de343%3A0xb7cb25040c2d108e!3m8!1m3!1d259813!2d-35.4531281!3d-6.1832936!3m2!1i1440!2i786!4f13.1!4m2!3d-5.7910795!4d-35.3260459&fid=7










Felipe Araújo











*Fortaleza:* city has a good airport that has become small. Major ongoing expansion works will likely not be ready for the World Cup.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d8145!2d-38.5351235!3d-3.7769516!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Recife:* very good Airport often said to be the best in Brazil in terms of quality of service. All set here.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d7484!2d-34.9237249!3d-8.1317353!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Salvador:* decent airport that has become small with the years. Nothing happening here.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d7953!2d-38.3365704!3d-12.9131173!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Cuiabá:* smallest city in the Cup with a small airport in which some renovation is going on. Not sure about the status.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d8562!2d-56.1190368!3d-15.6515999!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Belo Horizonte:* airport is decent but quite old fashioned. Major renovation works are about to start and are not planned for the World Cup.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d11453!2d-43.9632128!3d-19.6312852!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Rio:* city served by two airports. Domestic airport (SDU) is in pretty good shape. Intl (GIG) is a big airport but is looking very bad. A major renovation and expansion is about to start for the 2016 Olympics, headed by Singapore's Changi, but very minor improvement is expected until the WC.

SDU: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d7516!2d-43.1640087!3d-22.9102775!2m1!1e3&fid=7

GIG: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d7496!2d-43.2497945!3d-22.8124364!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Sao Paulo:* city served by three airports. Domestic one (CGH) is very good already. SP Intl (GRU) is ongoing renovation with a new Intl terminal being built, which will begin operating in March, before the WC. In SP/Campinas Intl. (VCP), the passenger facilities are being rebuilt from scratch, and the new Terminal is planned to be the best and largest in Brazil. Time will tell. Phase 1 will be ready for the world cup.

CGH: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d3333!2d-46.6573831!3d-23.6262168!2m1!1e3&fid=7

GRU: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d6685!2d-46.4793355!3d-23.4264856!2m1!1e3&fid=7



Niso said:


> Bom dia pessoal.
> 
> Estive sábado em GRU e aproveitei para fazer algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorâmica:
> 
> http://bit.ly/18LqQhD






























VCP: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d9693!2d-47.1497561!3d-23.005892!2m1!1e3&fid=7



CassioFernandes said:


> Vejam o vídeo no link do G1, ele da uma boa volta pelo terminal em 3D, tem muita coisa interessante.


*Brasilia:* airport is undergoing major expansion to be compleed before the WC.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d5066!2d-47.9187364!3d-15.8709532!2m1!1e3&fid=7















Fonte:http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/dinamic/galeria_imagem/39651[/QUOTE]

*Curitiba:* this is a small airport with minor ongoing works.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d4967!2d-49.1726986!3d-25.5362!2m1!1e3&fid=7

*Porto Alegre:* nice airport with recently opened rail link to the city center. No works are ongoing here, from what I know.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d4811!2d-51.1776478!3d-29.9907143!2m1!1e3&fid=7

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## fabbio_123

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> For the WC, very bad. Virtually nothing will be ready for the tournment. Afterwards, however, things will have greatly improved. Big aiports like São Paulo/Guarulhos and Campinas-São Paulo/Viracopos are getting huge brand new terminals. São Paulo subway system is undergoing a major expansion and most of the new stations will be delivered by 2015.


Based on the above, let me disagree. Although some works will not be ready for the WC (Fortaleza and Rio, for instance), I believe that air transportation is generally good in the whole country. The worst parts of it, like GRU and BSB, are ongoing huge renovations that WILL be ready for the WC.


----------



## Cratus

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> For the WC, very bad. Virtually nothing will be ready for the tournment. Afterwards, however, things will have greatly improved. Big aiports like São Paulo/Guarulhos and Campinas-São Paulo/Viracopos are getting huge brand new terminals. São Paulo subway system is undergoing a major expansion and most of the new stations will be delivered by 2015.


I don't think that "nothing will be ready". At least, speaking of what i really know about, Recife's International Airport will be more than ready. So will be our BRT lines (North and South), the new Metro Station is already working and some projects are already in construction level. Other forumers can speak for their cities as well.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada


Ranma Saotome said:


> December 14
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> Pictures from Getty Images


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio Stadium


pedro_sci said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Shaun Botterill


----------



## Jarger




----------



## Jarger




----------



## Jarger




----------



## marcusflorida2

Arthuro JP said:


> Nice pictures, but these airports will be ready for the World Cup? I don't think so.


I am sure you will be able to land and join the party.
Come on over.


----------



## eMKay

Arthuro JP said:


> Nice pictures, but these airports will be ready for the World Cup? I don't think so.


You are aware that Brazil has had airports for over 100 years right? I'm sure the airlines can land and spit out their passengers regardless.


----------



## marcusflorida2

I will be honest. I hate the brazilian airports... and I am not sure if they will meet Singapore's standard by the WC. 
Nonetheless, think of it as a bridge to something greater.
When you get to your hotel, leave your luggage and run to the beach or to a bar. Have a caipirinha. You will not remember how the airport looked like. 
Truly... It doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## juan.83

hey guys i'd like to know if there is any train between the host cities? 
for what i saw on the last pages i guess the airports will be ready for the WC.


----------



## marcusflorida2

juan, although it sounds absurd... you can't use trains between the host cities. It is not common in Brazil. Buses are comfortable (specially the business and bed style ones), cheap and your best choice other than flying.
Actually.... sometimes I prefer a bus ride to an airplane between Rio and São Paulo at night.


----------



## juan.83

thanks for replying!


----------



## pathfinder_2010

is a bus ride possible between brasilia and cuiaba ?


----------



## pathfinder_2010

Jarger said:


>


great picture of porto alegre stadium


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

pathfinder_2010 said:


> is a bus ride possible between brasilia and cuiaba ?


Of course it is!


----------



## biancarossi20

pathfinder_2010 said:


> is a bus ride possible between brasilia and cuiaba ?


Yes you can.

http://www.clickbus.com.br/pt/rodoviaria-de-brasilia?gclid=CJ2hpN2Qt7sCFTJo7AodOkMApQ

For an example, From Brasilia to São Paulo by bus, you pay 129,00 reais. (something like 60,00 dollars)


----------



## biancarossi20

Another great picture of Beira Rio Stadium










https://www.facebook.com/BeiraRioGiganteParaSempreSci


----------



## _X_

That stadium always reminds me of Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium in Port Elizabeth, South Africa and when it was being completed for the last World Cup


----------



## Suburbanist

marcusflorida2 said:


> I will be honest. I hate the brazilian airports... and I am not sure if they will meet Singapore's standard by the WC.
> Nonetheless, think of it as a bridge to something greater.
> When you get to your hotel, leave your luggage and run to the beach or to a bar. Have a caipirinha. You will not remember how the airport looked like.
> Truly... It doesn't matter anymore.


This mentality is absolute unacceptable, and it is actually at the root of many problems regarding developing countries. Don't bash sub-par infrastructure, just forget about it :bash:


----------



## Suburbanist

pathfinder_2010 said:


> is a bus ride possible between brasilia and cuiaba ?


Yes, but it should take some 15-16h (cities are 640 miles apart, mostly on 2-lane roads full of articulated trucks).


----------



## biancarossi20

Suburbanist said:


> This mentality is absolute unacceptable, and it is actually at the root of many problems regarding developing countries. Don't bash sub-par infrastructure, just forget about it :bash:


Easy there.
Maybe you and your Developed mind, didn´t understand what he meant.
I think he is saying for the tourists "don´t worry about it, just enjoy the country". If one of the Airports its not finished in time
He never said its ok, let´s stay in that way. Maybe you don´t live in this planet, and didn´t read about the protests we made it here. We are not just accepting things the way it is without a fight. 

Ps : Natal for an example are building the biggest airport of South America


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal, December 17










http://www.secom.mt.gov.br//storage...original/f6991b9a69b1ef13d8c30c3e396d0006.jpg









http://www.secom.mt.gov.br//storage...original/59ccf02c8c4e32b9ac4ed13ccea72d2c.jpg


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


> Ps : *Natal* for an example are building the biggest airport of South America



Why is that , rather than some of the other cities-just out of interest?


----------



## FAAN

biancarossi20 said:


> E
> Ps : Natal for an example are building the biggest airport of South America


Not the biggest (Guarulhos is by far the biggest), but the best.


----------



## marcusflorida2

Suburbanist said:


> This mentality is absolute unacceptable, and it is actually at the root of many problems regarding developing countries. Don't bash sub-par infrastructure, just forget about it :bash:


Do you really think this is my mentality ?
I want every single airport in Brazil to be way better than the ones I got used to in the US.... as good as Changi.
I've been working on my patience for years.... everytime I arrive in Brazil.
I have to be realistic....there's not enough time to deliver the airports of my dreams by the WC. So, my advice to a foreigner is.... just relax and enjoy what the country has to offer.
We will be demanding what we deserve always.
I think you know me better than that.


----------



## juan.83

as in any country in the world i think you can travel by bus but 
is it comfortable and cheap to take a bus rather than taking a plane? 
we all know that brazil is a huge country and many people including me don't want 
to spend tons of hour on a bus, neither to pay a lot of money on flights.


----------



## marcusflorida2

biancarossi20 said:


> Easy there.
> Maybe you and your Developed mind, didn´t understand what he meant.
> I think he is saying for the tourists "don´t worry about it, just enjoy the country". If one of the Airports its not finished in time
> He never said its ok, let´s stay in that way. Maybe you don´t live in this planet, and didn´t read about the protests we made it here. We are not just accepting things the way it is without a fight.
> 
> Ps : Natal for an example are building the biggest airport of South America


Smart girl.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
If you look closer you'll see nobody is disputing Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo's rights to have the best spots in the WC. In fact, without this oversized Brasília nonsense, they should have even more room.

The discussion it's more about Porto Alegre, one of the most important cities in the world football-wise, saying good bye to the WC on Round 16. How about a WC in Germany without München or the Ruhr belt? The same goes for Southern Brazil, a 28 million people region, second highest GDP, leaving the WC with Porto Alegre.


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


> My mistake.


No need to apologise young lady


----------



## _X_

Merry X mas to all


----------



## Chris00

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> If you look closer you'll see nobody is disputing Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo's rights to have the best spots in the WC. In fact, without this oversized Brasília nonsense, they should have even more room.
> 
> The discussion it's more about Porto Alegre, one of the most important cities in the world football-wise, saying good bye to the WC on Round 16. How about a WC in Germany without München or the Ruhr belt? The same goes for Southern Brazil, a 28 million people region, second highest GDP, leaving the WC with Porto Alegre.


I did look closer, my particular discussion with the other forumer was about the opening and closing matches, that's was she mentioned on her post. My argument was to the fact that the our dear forumer said those games were chosen to be in Sao Paulo and Rio based more on a political basis, to which I didnt agree. I am not trying to convince anyone, I just thought it will be interesting to bring a different view. 

You can read my posts again, I did defend the choice of the hosts based on their football tradition. On that basis, Porto Alegre should indeed have had a bigger participation on the rounds of last 16 or last 8, maybe even a semi-final, but remember that they were slow to react in getting their job done and preparing to the occasion, even slower than SP. Since you compared it with the German WM, note that München and Dortmund did have their stadiums ready or in construction when the choice of the host cities came to place.


----------



## Red85

Suburbanist said:


> There will be some 9.000 temporary seats placed there.
> 
> Itaquerao and Arena Pantanal will also get temporary seats.


High and far away indeed. According to these renders, nothing will be done about the high wall between the pitch and stands. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795994&page=7

Latest pictures show you can even fit a stadium _inside_ that gaphno:


----------



## Chimbanha

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> If you look closer you'll see nobody is disputing Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo's rights to have the best spots in the WC. In fact, without this oversized Brasília nonsense, they should have even more room.
> 
> The discussion it's more about Porto Alegre, one of the most important cities in the world football-wise, saying good bye to the WC on Round 16. How about a WC in Germany without München or the Ruhr belt? The same goes for Southern Brazil, a 28 million people region, second highest GDP, leaving the WC with Porto Alegre.


Get real. Just because Grêmio and Internacional won their World Championship finals unlike Cruzeiro and Atlético that doesn't give Porto Alegre automatic upperhand on Belo Horizonte. Comparing Porto Alegre to Munchen is absurd, simply because (i) Munchen had a stadium for 68.000 and (ii) Munchen doesn't have 3 cities of equal/superior football tradition with bigger stadiums. So even if football tradition/stadium capacity were the sole factors to be considered (which they are not) there would still be no semi-finals in Porto Alegre.


----------



## Suburbanist

Red85 said:


> High and far away indeed. According to these renders, nothing will be done about the high wall between the pitch and stands.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795994&page=7
> 
> Latest pictures show you can even fit a stadium _inside_ that gaphno:


well, there will be stands there during WC 2014

(temporary stands mounted on steel frames in red)










the space between pitch and first ring will be just there... they will paint/plaster it, and that is it.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Chimbanha said:


> Get real. Just because Grêmio and Internacional won their World Championship finals that doesn't give Porto Alegre automatic upperhand on Belo Horizonte. Comparing Porto Alegre to Munchen is absurd, simply because (i) Muchen had a stadium for 68.000 and (ii) Munchen doesn't have 3 cities of equal/superior football tradition with bigger stadiums. So even if football tradition/stadium capacity were the sole factors to be considered (which they are not) there would still be no semi-finals in Porto Alegre.


So both Grêmio and Internacional have a world championship unlike Atlético and Cruzeiro, but somehow Porto Alegre is not ahead Belo Horizonte? Not to mention, 5 Brazilian championships against 3 of Cruzeiro/Atlético. And finally, while Grêmio and Internacional fanbase is spread all across Rio Grande do Sul state, most of Santa Catarina and western Paraná, Cruzeiro/Atlético fanbase is non-existant outside central Minas Gerais.

By any criteria, Porto Alegre is the 3rd Brazilian city football-wise. Belo Horizonte is not on the same level and therefore my comparison makes total sense. It's a SHAME a city like Porto Alegre to say goodbye on Round 16. One must hate football or be completely clueless to say otherwise.




Chris00 said:


> You can read my posts again, I did defend the choice of the hosts based on their football tradition. On that basis, Porto Alegre should indeed have had a bigger participation on the rounds of last 16 or last 8, maybe even a semi-final, but remember that they were slow to react in getting their job done and preparing to the occasion, even slower than SP. Since you compared it with the German WM, note that München and Dortmund did have their stadiums ready or in construction when the choice of the host cities came to place.


The fact Internacional's stadium is behind schedule has nothing to do with Porto Alegre's absence of WC. It's a political problem South is facing since ever and worsened during Lula/Dilma's terms. Unfortunately there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ This is a World Cup of national teams, why would local/regional rivalries or club support be any relevant?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
It's not about rivalries, but the city's football history. So what's the point to have a WC in Brazil and make all this fuss about country's football history then? Just send it to Canada or China or whatever the place is paying more.

As I said, one must be completely clueless or hates football to not understand what cities like Buenos Aires, Montevideo, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Milan, Manchester, Glasgow, etc. represent to the sport.


----------



## Cratus

I like the way host cities have been located. Brazilian Northeast is a touristic region by Nature and Northeast+World Cup is a perfect match. Natal is a piece of Heaven


----------



## Chris00

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *By any criteria, Porto Alegre is the 3rd Brazilian city football-wise. Belo Horizonte is not on the same level and therefore my comparison makes total sense.* It's a SHAME a city like Porto Alegre to say goodbye on Round 16. One must hate football or be completely clueless to say otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The fact Internacional's stadium is behind schedule has nothing to do with Porto Alegre's absence of WC*. It's a political problem South is facing since ever and worsened during Lula/Dilma's terms. Unfortunately there's nothing we can do about it.


That's is *your opinion* and I have to respect that, even not agreeing to it. But that is not a fact, you might be convinced of that being the reason and maybe it was, who knows, but because you believe in it does not make it a fact. Disputing which city has more football tradition is silly, opinions on that are always emotive and biased, the numbers will tell what you want them to tell. Again, I am not trying to convince anyone here, hence I used "I think" in front of my opinions. I thank you for the level of discussion, but I rest my case.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ WC 2006 (the last hosted on a country with an internationally strong soccer market) also had stadia that were located on cities without any major soccer team, namely the (current) Red Bull Arena in Leipzig and the Olympiastadion in Berlin.


----------



## Chimbanha

Yuri S Andrade said:


> So both Grêmio and Internacional have a world championship unlike Atlético and Cruzeiro, but somehow Porto Alegre is not ahead Belo Horizonte?


Yes. Basically, world championships don't measure football tradition. London has zero club world championship titles, so does Paris, so does Rome, so does Berlin. Asunción has one. So Asunción is automatically more deserving of a World Cup game than those cities, and has more football tradition than those cities? No other factors should be considered, right?

So you honestly think that _"one must hate football or be completely clueless_" to disagree with the fact that Porto Alegre has more football tradition than London, Paris, Rome and Berlin? :?




> Not to mention, 5 Brazilian championships against 3 of Cruzeiro/Atlético.


Yes, and the last one from Rio Grande do Sul was almost 20 years ago (most of the others in the 70s), while Belo Horizonte has the current champions of Copa Libertadores and Campeonato Brasileiro. Is it set in stone that past achievements are more relevant than current ones? According to whom?




> And finally, while Grêmio and Internacional fanbase is spread all across Rio Grande do Sul state, most of Santa Catarina and western Paraná, Cruzeiro/Atlético fanbase is non-existant outside central Minas Gerais.


The last surveys have shown that the sum of supporters from teams from Rio Grande do Sul and Minas Gerais are pretty much the same, with a little advantage to Atlético and Cruzeiro.

I'm just opposing your arguments for the fun of it, though. As I said, local football culture is an important aspect to choose the venues but the only one, and certainly not the most important one. Remember than Milan didn't have semi-finals in 1990. The key aspect nowadays is stadium capacity, and Porto Alegre should have A LOT more tradition than Belo Horizonte to make up for those 10,000 seats, and it simply does not.


----------



## hugenholz

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ WC 2006 (the last hosted on a country with an internationally strong soccer market) also had stadia that were located on cities without any major soccer team, namely the (current) Red Bull Arena in Leipzig and the* Olympiastadion in Berlin.*




Excuse me but Hertha BSC playing in the Olympiastadion in Berlin got an average attendance is somewhere around 45k and they are a wellknown German footballclub/ major soccerteam. Only Leipzig did not had a "Bundesliga verein" Those German 2006 WC stadiums were worth every euro


----------



## Chris00

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ WC 2006 (the last hosted on a country with an internationally strong soccer market) also had stadia that were located on cities without any major soccer team, namely the (current) Red Bull Arena in Leipzig and the Olympiastadion in Berlin.


Hertha Berlin is quite a decent team. And the final in Berlin is justifiable for the importance of the city in the country, just like it is the final in Rio as well - plus the football tradition. It could have been in München, yes, but Berlin's choice is not absurd, you ought to agree. I am not saying "no tradition > no right to host", I was just saying that the choices for the most important matches in Brazil 2014 are not unjustifiable.


----------



## Suburbanist

Chris00 said:


> Hertha Berlin is quite a decent team. And the final in Berlin is justifiable for the importance of the city in the country, just like it is the final in Rio as well - plus the football tradition. It could have been in München, yes, but Berlin's choice is not absurd, you ought to agree. I am not saying "no tradition > no right to host", I was just saying that the choices for the most important matches in Brazil 2014 are not unjustifiable.


I agree with you. I did't say it should have been otherwise (it would be a moot point anyway). I was just giving an example to Yuri as why having major soccer clubs is not a pre-condition to host WC games.

Isn't Hertha Berling going on and off 2. Bundesliga?

In any case, my point stands: you don't need to plan a WC as if it were a national club championship. Even Zentraldation ended up being a positive move, as a new club (Red Bull), awash in money, decided to lease out the stadium.

So maybe these new stadiums in Brazil, located on cities without stronger local teams, will ultimately led investors to set up some new competitive soccer clubs in these cities. Brasilia sounds a particularly good city for a new soccer club established from scratch on a top venue.

================

On a secondary note, *ALL* stadia are going to miss the construction deadline for WC 2014. Every single one of them


----------



## Chris00

^^

Yes, they are, so it is 1. FC.Köln.hno: I do hope the new arenas bring a blow of freshness in football of Cuiaba, Natal and Brasilia. I am sometimes a bit skeptical about any long term project in Brazil though, hope to be proved wrong. About the deadlines, after Brandenburg Airport I lost any right of saying on the subject :lol:.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Chimbanha said:


> Yes. Basically, world championships don't measure football tradition. London has zero club world championship titles, so does Paris, so does Rome, so does Berlin. Asunción has one. So Asunción is automatically more deserving of a World Cup game than those cities, and has more football tradition than those cities? No other factors should be considered, right?
> 
> So you honestly think that _"one must hate football or be completely clueless_" to disagree with the fact that Porto Alegre has more football tradition than London, Paris, Rome and Berlin? :?


What a nonsense. I'm comparing cities inside the same country, with clubs disputing same leagues.




Chimbanha said:


> Yes, and the last one from Rio Grande do Sul was almost 20 years ago (most of the others in the 70s), while Belo Horizonte has the current champions of Copa Libertadores and Campeonato Brasileiro. Is it set in stone that past achievements are more relevant than current ones? According to whom?


"Is it set in stone that past achievements are more relevant than current ones?" Where did I say that? You are the one doing the opposite. So Brazil 5 WC don't count as it's in the past. Fact: Rio Grande do Sul's clubs won 5 Brazilian Championships while Minas Gerais' won 3. BTW, Internacional is 2006 World Champion. Is that a distant past as well?




Chimbanha said:


> The last surveys have shown that the sum of supporters from teams from Rio Grande do Sul and Minas Gerais are pretty much the same, with a little advantage to Atlético and Cruzeiro.


I'm aware of it. What I'm saying Rio Grande do Sul's clubs are more appealing reaching people far away from Porto Alegre. Belo Horizonte's, on the other hand, are very regional and outside central Minas Gerais, it's all Rio de Janeiro and in a lesser degree São Paulo's territory.




Chimbanha said:


> The key aspect nowadays is stadium capacity, and Porto Alegre should have A LOT more tradition than Belo Horizonte to make up for those 10,000 seats, and it simply does not.


I guess Porto Alegre doesn't have A LOT more tradition than Fortaleza, Brasília and Salvador too... :lol: 




Suburbanist said:


> So maybe these new stadiums in Brazil, located on cities without stronger local teams, will ultimately led investors to set up some new competitive soccer clubs in these cities. Brasilia sounds a particularly good city for a new soccer club established from scratch on a top venue.


Yes, let's spend R$ 1.3 billion of public money on a stadium to forge a new club in Brasília which will draw 500 people audience for its matches.




Suburbanist said:


> ^^ WC 2006 (the last hosted on a country with an internationally strong soccer market) also had stadia that were located on cities without any major soccer team, namely the (current) Red Bull Arena in Leipzig and the Olympiastadion in Berlin.


I'm not complaining about Manaus, Cuiabá, Brasília being in the WC for the sake of regional fair representation. The problem is not having Porto Alegre in the WC. So your Leipzig example doesn't fit here.


----------



## Chimbanha

> "Is it set in stone that past achievements are more relevant than current ones?" Where did I say that? You are the one doing the opposite. So Brazil 5 WC don't count as it's in the past. Fact: Rio Grande do Sul's clubs won 5 Brazilian Championships while Minas Gerais' won 3. BTW, Internacional is 2006 World Champion. Is that a distant past as well?


Yes. I just ramdomly decided that titles currently held by a team are the most important factor to analyse a cities' tradition in football, just like you did. You have a problem with that?



> I'm aware of it. What I'm saying Rio Grande do Sul's clubs are more appealing reaching people far away from Porto Alegre. Belo Horizonte's, on the other hand, are very regional and outside central Minas Gerais, it's all Rio de Janeiro and in a lesser degree São Paulo's territory.


I heard Ceará/Fortaleza have some of supporters in Rio Grande do Norte and Piauí, maybe that's the reason why they got the quarterfinals and not Porto Alegre then :? 



> What a nonsense. I'm comparing cities inside the same country, with clubs disputing same leagues.


So we can say that_ "one must hate football or be completely clueless"_ to disagree that Porto, Manchester, Torino and Porto Alegre have much more football tradition than Lisboa/London/Rome/Rio? :lol: You see, I'm comparing cities from the same countries here and you're still wrong.

Your "argument" is doomed, you can't save it no matter how many exceptions you pull out of your hat, get over it :lol:


----------



## Suburbanist

Porto Alegre could have had more important matches on play-offs IF the two major clubs in the city had evolved from thug-gang mentality and worked together to build a common stadium that wouldn't be exclusive to either of them. That would have made sense regardless of World Cup: one larger, more lavish and multi-purpose stadium, two tenants (keeping it busier with soccer matches and non-soccer events).

Much of Latin American soccer management is non-existent, they live as if the word "business", "planning" or the likes never existed. Excessively passionate supporters should never be on managerial positions of clubs, they make irrational decisions. But this is a completely different discussion so I'll stop the off-topic as of now.


----------



## Gutex

^^Come on guys don´t waste your time arguing with a person that already polluted the thread for 3 pages with this regionalistic and clubstic crap. 

Let's try to simplify things for the ones that aren´t with theirs thoughts filled with this paranoia and divide the stadiums by capacity and number of matches and fell free to take your own conclusions.

*Stadium * - * Capacity * - *number of matches*
Maracanã,Estadio Nacional - >70k - 7 matches

Arena Corintians, Castelão, Mineirão, Fonte Nova - 70k-55k - 6 matches

Beira Rio, Recife - 55k-45k - 5 matches

Natal, Curitiba, Manaus, Pantanal - <45k - 4 matches


----------



## Cauê

Gutex said:


> ^^Come on guys *don´t waste your time arguing with a person that already polluted the thread* for 3 pages with this regionalistic and clubstic crap.


I agree kay:


----------



## biancarossi20

Gutex said:


> ^^Come on guys don´t waste your time arguing with a person that already polluted the thread for 3 pages with this regionalistic and clubstic crap.
> 
> Let's try to simplify things for the ones that aren´t with theirs thoughts filled with this paranoia and divide the stadiums by capacity and number of matches and fell free to take your own conclusions.
> 
> *Stadium * - * Capacity * - *number of matches*
> Maracanã,Estadio Nacional - >70k - 7 matches
> 
> Arena Corintians, Castelão, Mineirão, Fonte Nova - 70k-55k - 6 matches
> 
> Beira Rio, Recife - 55k-45k - 5 matches
> 
> Natal, Curitiba, Manaus, Pantanal - <45k - 4 matches



São Paulo city was picked to be the opening cerimony even when they didn´t have any stadium chosen yet
http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-paulo-para-abrir-copa-2014-diz-jornal.html (portuguese)

I think each state has built its stadium based on knowledge of the importance and number of the world cup matchs the would be demanded I'm sure if FIFA asked the government of Pernambuco that they would host the opening cerimony, and also would have more games, including a semifinal, the governor of Pernambuco would have built a bigger stadium.
This is my opnion


----------



## biancarossi20

Créditos: Omar Freitas



















https://www.facebook.com/BeiraRioGiganteParaSempreSci


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians 
Glass façade almost finished.


















https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp?fref=ts


----------



## biancarossi20

Maracanã


















http://news.adidas.com/br/Products/ALL/adidas-Unveils-Brazuca/s/0c780dcc-1378-4c4d-9b08-17787761d6f0


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


>



Despite it not being complete, this is a brilliant photo


----------



## FAAN

*Arena das Dunas - Natal*

*December 26*









Source

*December 24*














































http://portalnoar.com/arena-das-dunas-sera-inaugurada-simbolicamente-no-dia-31-de-dezembro/​


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians


Ranma Saotome said:


> December 26
> 
> Fallen crane being removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary stand started to be built on the south end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/SonhosSCCP/


----------



## Chris00

biancarossi20 said:


> I'm sure if FIFA asked the government of Pernambuco that they would host the opening cerimony, and also would have more games, including a semifinal, the governor of Pernambuco would have built a bigger stadium.
> This is my opnion


You are absolutely right, but the criteria that favored Sao Paulo was the fact that the opening match attracts a certain number of head of states, VIPs and also a high number of press people, and the hotel capacity plus international accessibility, among others, proved to be crucial on the choice.


----------



## lusorod

*ARENA AMAZONIA / AMAZON ARENA*



cupview said:


> mannarinobruno





Ranma Saotome said:


> http://instagram.com/p/ibmadqA8qc/



one of the world's best looking arenas that's for sure!


----------



## lusorod

Mine

1-Arena Amazonia, Manaus
2-Arena São Paulo ( Corinthians)
3-Das Dunas, Natal
4-Maracanã, Rio
5-Internacional, Porto Alegre
6-Pernambuco, Recife
7-Fonte Nova, Salvador
8-Curitiba
9-Mineirão, Belo Horizonte
10-Brasilia, DF
11-Castelão, Fortaleza
12-Pantanal, Cuiabá


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio stadium


























































































Créditos: João Link
_________________


----------



## dande

Is it true that stadium in Brasilia is leaking water?


----------



## biancarossi20

dande said:


> Is it true that stadium in Brasilia is leaking water?


It rained a lot, and some leaking happened, and now they are fixing.


----------



## Feleru*

I really like this cover, it seems organicly alive.


----------



## sewko

biancarossi20 said:


> It rained a lot, and some leaking happened, and now they are fixing.


It's weird the way ou say it, so indifferent...

So, they spent 1 BILLION REAIS building a stadium that can not endure some normal rain (in Brazil), now they are going to spend 150 MILLION REAIS TO FIX it and you react like this?  It's NOT NORMAL a 1 billion stadium having leaking.

I really don't understand how some brazillians are happy and thinking that this WC in Brazil is being perfect and will be perfect. Ok, i think we won't have problems during the WC, but man, where are the urban infrastructure works?? These stadiums are just serving for overbilling!!


----------



## biancarossi20

sewko said:


> It's weird the way ou say it, so indifferent...
> 
> So, they spent 1 BILLION REAIS building a stadium that can not endure some normal rain (in Brazil), now they are going to spend 150 MILLION REAIS TO FIX it and you react like this?  It's NOT NORMAL a 1 billion stadium having leaking.
> 
> I really don't understand how some brazillians are happy and thinking that this WC in Brazil is being perfect and will be perfect. Ok, i think we won't have problems during the WC, but man, where are the urban infrastructure works?? These stadiums are just serving for overbilling!!


Where did you get this information, 150 millions to fix it ?
I read that the Roof has 5 years of warranty.... and the company that build it, will assume the cost. http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...teiras-e-governo-do-df-cobra-construtora.html (portuguese)
That´s why i was so indiferent.

The roof cost 200 millions, how come they will spent 150 millions to fix some leaking, in a few part of the stadium ?


----------



## biancarossi20

Problems can happen everywhere. Even during a world cup.
just like in Germany 2006.
We don´t have to to be so dramatic about it.


----------



## dande

biancarossi20 said:


> It rained a lot, and some leaking happened, and now they are fixing.


I think they are on top of it. It can happend anywhere where it rains a lot.


----------



## Kampflamm

biancarossi20 said:


> Problems can happen everywhere. Even during a world cup.
> just like in Germany 2006.
> We don´t have to to be so dramatic about it.


That happened during the Confederations Cup a year earlier (and not during the World Cup).


----------



## Nikom

Video here:



fidalgo said:


> it rains under the roof hno:
> 
> news (in portuguese) with video - http://copadomundo.uol.com.br/notic...em-goteiras-em-cobertura-de-r-209-milhoes.htm


The problem is not raining inside, that could be fixed, but after watching the video, I'll say that drainage is a big problem


----------



## sewko

biancarossi20 said:


> Where did you get this information, 150 millions to fix it ?
> I read that the Roof has 5 years of warranty.... and the company that build it, will assume the cost. http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...teiras-e-governo-do-df-cobra-construtora.html (portuguese)
> That´s why i was so indiferent.
> 
> The roof cost 200 millions, how come they will spent 150 millions to fix some leaking, in a few part of the stadium ?


Yeah, i'm totally wrong, it's not 150 millions. Sorry.

But a 1 billion stadium can't have leaking problems! 

And it doesen't matter if it happened in others WC before. We should be worried about it, it's ridiculous! It's ridiculous here and in Germany too. An error doesen't justify the other.


----------



## hugenholz

Bianca you know this man?


----------



## Guest

^I tend to agree with the general there. This will actually be the best WC ever.


----------



## biancarossi20

sewko said:


> Yeah, i'm totally wrong, it's not 150 millions. Sorry.
> 
> But a 1 billion stadium can't have leaking problems!
> 
> And it doesen't matter if it happened in others WC before. We should be worried about it, it's ridiculous! It's ridiculous here and in Germany too. An error doesen't justify the other.


So what 1 billion ?
If you don´t agree with building an one billion stadium, that´s ok.
But the leaking was a minor problem, just fix the damm roof.
Problems happens all the time, and just because people are mad about the world cup, it doesn´t make us different from the rest of the world. Problems it will be happening here as well.
carmakers sometimes has to do recall of thounsads of car, this kind of thing shouldn´t happen, but it does. So chill out.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal









Igor Gasparetour


----------



## fabbio_123

hugenholz said:


> Bianca you know this man?


I have no idea. This doesn't even look like a Brazilian military uniform. Who's this guy?

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ chemical Ali


----------



## biancarossi20

A general from Iraq.
He was always saying lies and nosenses about the war.
Just a stupid picture, invented by a stupid person.


----------



## biancarossi20

December 29


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Those led screens look smaller than other stadium's ones.
Would someone know the size of all wc stadiums screens? just for comparison


----------



## F.Sacramento

The seats at Arena da Amazonia are looking awesome!!!


----------



## anhelli

Arena Amazônia is a very good surprise! 

Top three Stadia in this WC: Amazônia, Dunas & Corinthians 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## biancarossi20

https://www.facebook.com/BeiraRioGiganteParaSempreSci


----------



## hugenholz

biancarossi20 said:


> A general from Iraq.
> He was always saying lies and nosenses about the war.
> Just a stupid picture, invented by a stupid person.


Come on Bianca, where is your sense of humor? if you can't cope with some sort of criticism or a slice of sarcasm I am really worried. You ain't embedded or something?


----------



## Andre Goth

hugenholz said:


> Bianca you know this man?


[ironic]His name is Ramon Sanchez Rodriguez, he was born in Buenos Aires, capital of Brazil, is an example of overcoming: at fifteen a crocodile devoured his leg at the Rio de Janeiro Downtown and since this fact, he makes motivational speeches. [/ironic]

:nuts:


----------



## biancarossi20

Nice pictures of Mineirão

















http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## superted4

It's the 31st of December now and another deadline passed and missed. Whilst progress seems to be good looks like it'll be another month before any of these 6 will be finished. Others look well off


----------



## Suburbanist

All major sports events are heavily planned around sponsors and TV, which are their top 2 priorities.


----------



## TGrave

Most of the WC and Olympics have the same problems. I am positive that Russian WC will have half the stadiums finished last minute too.


----------



## anhelli

What u think about Itaquera, Aces? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians


Ranma Saotome said:


> January 7
> 
> West stand façade with all the glass panels installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/corinthians


----------



## biancarossi20

Removing the damage brises



















https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Corinthians - São Paulo*

*January 6*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba*

*January 7*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## biancarossi20

del


----------



## biancarossi20

Lol, we post at the same time


----------



## Suburbanist

*Chaos and violence in Rio await WC fans (Channel 4 news cast)*

Channel 4 News, from United Kingdom, show how the local government in Rio is trying to push up a farce showing a city that is safe and welcoming to tourists, whereas crime is rampant less than one mile from the stadium






These shocking scenes were captured less than 1500m from Maracana, including people so indifferent to violence cleaning up spilled blood of a murdered victim from their porch like it were a spilled bottle of sauce


----------



## biancarossi20

Suburbanist said:


> Channel 4 News, from United Kingdom, show how the local government in Rio is trying to push up a farce showing a city that is safe and welcoming to tourists, whereas crime is rampant less than one mile from the stadium


Well i kind agree with you. But, Rio de Janeiro and other´s capitols receives tourist every year anyway.... 
They have to solve social problems, but this doesn´t mean you can´t do anything else in the country. 
So Rio de Janeiro should stop the new year´s eve party as well ?

You have to make sure the tourist will be safe.
I live in São Paulo, and i traveled to Rio 5 times in my life, including Confederation´s cup, Mexico x Italy. The city was full of tourist, mexicans, italians, americans etc. Everyone was having fun.
I helped 3 German tourists to find their Hotel, after the match in the subway 

edit : Not even mentioning the international students, workers, that come to Brazil. 
The way you talk, we should close our country.


----------



## hseugut

vai ser muito legal ! obrigado brasil pra receber o mundo enteiro !


----------



## fabbio_123

Suburbanist said:


> Channel 4 News, from United Kingdom, show how the local government in Rio is trying to push up a farce showing a city that is safe and welcoming to tourists, whereas crime is rampant less than one mile from the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shocking scenes were captured less than 1500m from Maracana, including people so indifferent to violence cleaning up spilled blood of a murdered victim from their porch like it were a spilled bottle of sauce


Bullshit. You always find whatever you look for. Try to produce a video with violent ghettos and you can find them wherever you want in the world. 

I've lived in Paris and known neighborhoods in the north of the city in which people kill, robb, burn cars, sell drugs in the middle of the street, jump the turnstiles of the subway and ride the buses for free. And so what? Should people not go to France?

It's an unfair, unequal and violent world, inhabited by a selfish and barbarian human race. Should we just give up living here?

This kind of video is pure bullshit. Rio is a city full of hills, where ghettos where built on the hilltops and have been controlled by druglords for years. In the past few years the Government and police were finally able to regain territorial control and build police departments within the communities. It's still not perfect, but what's the point in going into a bad area of town, shooting a video of violence and spreading it to the world as if the whole city was a violent place? The reason why it's supposedly so close to Maracana is because, as I said, ghettos are close to everything in Rio, as they're on the hilltops.

And bringing this video to the thread is simply giving credit to something you know not to reflect the average reality of Brazil. Just for the record, I've been driving my car with the windows open all my life in São Paulo and was never robbed. Maybe it's just my car that is invisible to thieves...

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## GoSpurs

I'm starting to notice there is this same user that is always trying to find a way to say something bad about Brazil. Bringing up bad material just because. 
It is quite pathetic in my opinion. I've been to Rio several times and I NEVER had a problem driving around, visting the touristic spots, going places at night. Rio has its well known problems, it does. But the tourists are safe. I mean, it's like in London, tourists will stay around the safe areas, it is not like they're going to brixton or lambeth. And that counts for every single city in the world.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia January 8.

First membranes in the bottom.




































https://www.facebook.com/alfredofernandestorres.fernandes?fref=ts


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Suburbanist said:


> Channel 4 News, from United Kingdom, show how the local government in Rio is trying to push up a farce showing a city that is safe and welcoming to tourists, whereas crime is rampant less than one mile from the stadium


:toilet::toilet::toilet:

The usual racist garbage from British press. I don't know what's the point to post it here.


----------



## jamesinclair

Why arent the seats at Arena da Baixada red?

How is it that the stadium, which was like 75% done 8 years ago, is the most unfinished?



Yuri S Andrade said:


> The usual racist garbage from British press. I don't know what's the point to post it here.


Racist doesnt mean what you think it means


----------



## biancarossi20

jamesinclair said:


> Why arent the seats at Arena da Baixada red?
> 
> How is it that the stadium, which was like 75% done 8 years ago, is the most unfinished?
> 
> 
> 
> Racist doesnt mean what you think it means


They chosed grey. Maybe because a lot of stadiums already has red seats... i think its beautiful


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

I do not know how to have people who are serious about this kind of news. Worse is when an advertisement is aggressive, ridiculously against my country. If so, no one would put more feet on Brazil. Sorry, but lately the awkwardness exceeded the limits.


----------



## TEBC

GoSpurs said:


> I'm starting to notice there is this same user that is always trying to find a way to say something bad about Brazil. Bringing up bad material just because.
> It is quite pathetic in my opinion. I've been to Rio several times and I NEVER had a problem driving around, visting the touristic spots, going places at night. Rio has its well known problems, it does. But the tourists are safe. I mean, it's like in London, tourists will stay around the safe areas, it is not like they're going to brixton or lambeth. And that counts for every single city in the world.


Its the typical expatriate that leaves the country and loves to bashes Brazil. Maybe to justify why he left it and envy in secret those who still belives is a nice place to live.


----------



## biancarossi20

TEBC said:


> Its the typical expatriate that leaves the country and loves to bashes Brazil. Maybe to justify why he left it and envy in secret those who still belives is a nice place to live.


In my opinion is just another random person who thinks is an pseudo intellectual, but in fact knows nothing about nothing... thinks he´s superior than the others, but its poor soul, and say stupid things all the time, and will never have good arguments, only arrogant´s one.


----------



## MicTarg

Let me add to your comment that for this kind of news and its audience (and who also share it) the point is that they just see AND support what they wanna see.
Fortunately, I support this side: 
www.sunnydaysbrasil.com


----------



## sinhtl

oh yes yess


----------



## nat111

Waiting for the World Cup deadly. I'll root for Brazil.


----------



## biancarossi20

http://coariemdestaque.blogspot.com.br/2014/01/obras-da-copa-em-manaus-avancam-e-arena.html?m=1


----------



## biancarossi20

Créditos: Marcelo Ducati


----------



## AcesHigh

MicTarg said:


> Let me add to your comment that for this kind of news and its audience (and who also share it) the point is that they just see AND support what they wanna see.
> Fortunately, I support this side:
> www.sunnydaysbrasil.com


Houston and San Francisco had many more days of sunshine than my city in Brazil 

Guess I will move there to be happier! :banana:


----------



## AcesHigh

YOU’RE IN CURITIBA AND YOU’VE ALREADY HAD:
So far, 32% OF YOUR YEAR has been filled with days of sunshine, heat, happiness and cheer.
116 DAYS
OF SUN
IN 2013


YOU’RE IN LONDON AND YOU’VE ALREADY HAD:
So far, 39% OF YOUR YEAR has been filled with days of sunshine, heat, happiness and cheer.
142 DAYS
OF SUN
IN 2013



London had almost one entire month of more sunshine in 2013 than Curitiba! The website conveniently forgets the south of Brazil and São Paulo. It seems to focus on the northeast and Rio.


----------



## Sniper

biancarossi20 said:


>


Wow :cheers:


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> YOU’RE IN CURITIBA AND YOU’VE ALREADY HAD:
> So far, 32% OF YOUR YEAR has been filled with days of sunshine, heat, happiness and cheer.
> 116 DAYS
> OF SUN
> IN 2013
> 
> 
> YOU’RE IN LONDON AND YOU’VE ALREADY HAD:
> So far, 39% OF YOUR YEAR has been filled with days of sunshine, heat, happiness and cheer.
> 142 DAYS
> OF SUN
> IN 2013
> 
> 
> 
> London had almost one entire month of more sunshine in 2013 than Curitiba! The website conveniently forgets the south of Brazil and São Paulo. It seems to focus on the northeast and Rio.


its just a merchindisng.
Its an invitation.
Everyone does the same.
Or should we invite people to go to Aruba, instead of brazil.
Gosh


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus*

*January 8*









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> its just a merchindisng.
> Its an invitation.
> Everyone does the same.
> Or should we invite people to go to Aruba, instead of brazil.
> Gosh


:| :|

I don´t think you can understand, but actually, what I am complaining about is the fact Brazil ALWAYS advertises the same things when it comes to tourism. And that is exactly why Brazil ranks so low in international tourism

Your Aruba comparasion is actually good. Do you know why? Because that´s exactly the kinda of thing Brazil advertises, but is not BETTER at.

Oh, Brazil has sun and nice beaches! But Aruba and other places have NICER BEACHES, much more beautiful water (like in the caribbean), etc.

Brazil should diversify it´s tourist attractions to international tourists. But unfortunatelly, closed minded people like you see someone talking about it and what is their response? "Gosh" hno:hno:hno:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Oh, let me guess, we should advertise our snow right? :lol:


We have one of the nicest beaches in the world, and in the middle of a city( for example), this is special, if Aruba has nicer beaches (for you), it doesn´t make ours any worse!

So, if we advertise about mountain cites like Novo Hamburgo, I could say the same, all around the world people have better options (a lot better by the way), and this doesn´t make your city any better or worse!

The advertise in aimed on those market who have better chance to get tourists, and the image of a sunny place is the better way to get people here, or you think some European or American would travel 15 hours to get to a cold place? This kind of tourism is aimed on the Brazilian market, and that is exactly what they should be doing...


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> :| :|
> 
> I don´t think you can understand, but actually, what I am complaining about is the fact Brazil ALWAYS advertises the same things when it comes to tourism. And that is exactly why Brazil ranks so low in international tourism
> 
> Your Aruba comparasion is actually good. Do you know why? Because that´s exactly the kinda of thing Brazil advertises, but is not BETTER at.
> 
> Oh, Brazil has sun and nice beaches! But Aruba and other places have NICER BEACHES, much more beautiful water (like in the caribbean), etc.
> 
> Brazil should diversify it´s tourist attractions to international tourists. But unfortunatelly, closed minded people like you see someone talking about it and what is their response? "Gosh" hno:hno:hno:


Closed mind lol.
You don´t even know me. 
Its oblivious international tourists will prefer visit Northwest beaches and Rio de Janeiro, or even Amazon forest than Curitiba, Porto Alegre, Belo Horizonte and São Paulo. So that´s why they focus on that. 
But I see your point. You don´t need to judge me. I just thought your reply to the post was full of "ignorance". But now you explain better. You felt Curitiba and others not "sunny" cities was excluded. 

I felt the same way when the FIFA draw happened in december, when they show images from Brazil, it seems Brazil is only the Northwest, Rio and Amazon forest. I thought wow that´s racism lol. And to be honest is "Frevo" party, dance or whatever such a big deal in our country, i never got that.

So relax, i just didn´t understand why you was mentioning London or American cities.

AND YES I CAN UNDERSTAND. You are not superior than anybody here my darling. You think you are, but you are not. Maybe that is a "Gaucho" way to be. huh ?


----------



## biancarossi20

Why the heck you can´t give "likes" here anymore ???


----------



## FAAN

^^There was a problem, administrators are already working on it, according Jan.



AcesHigh said:


> Your Aruba comparasion is actually good. Do you know why? Because that´s exactly the kinda of thing Brazil advertises, but is not BETTER at.
> 
> Oh, Brazil has sun and nice beaches! But Aruba and other places have NICER BEACHES, much more beautiful water (like in the caribbean), etc.


Aces, for who you think you're lying? Seriously? That's annoying and I think you know it.

I agree when you say that we have to diversify our tourism, but saying bad things against the tourism in places of your own nation, it's not a good thing.

Just two of the "horrible" brazilian beaches:


Praia do Sancho - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Arraial do Cabo ou Buzios? Me ajudem!!!! by Ideasalviento_Camila, on Flickr


----------



## biancarossi20

Maceió


----------



## Observador_SJC

I understand that the beaches are the most attractive touristic factor of Brazil nowadays, but the diversification is preferable for a country the size of a continent like Brazil.

Different itineraries for different regions would reinforce the touristic appeal of the whole country. When I was in Canada, I paid to visit the French part of the country, but one could say "why not visit France instead?". My answer is "culture and history". I do care how one specific people was formed, and I prefer multiple different things to visit when I am traveling, not only beaches.

Why not invest in the Estrada Real and present a tour of gold in Brazil, visiting the cities of Ouro Preto, Mariana, Diamantina, Parati, etc. This way the itinerary wouldn't be only our shore. In the south they could show the different people that colonized the area, some wineries, Foz do Iguaçú, Florianópolis, etc. The south is very rich culturaly. It is not only about snow in specific areas.

Tourism is not about the best and unique place in the world. I can visit Disney abroad and also Hopi Hari when I'm in Brazil. There is no problem because I have been to a better park before, I would be a very very sad person if I thought like this.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians
January 7































































https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

*Arena das Dunas, this stadium lives up to name:* 

1 - Arena dunas and Urban Parc Dom Nivaldo Monte










2 - 










3 - Partial view of the coast, hotels and resorts of Natal with Arena das Dunas at last plan 










4 -


----------



## William1605

Amazing :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Falcon

Observador_SJC said:


> Why not invest in the Estrada Real and present a tour of gold in Brazil, visiting the cities of Ouro Preto, Mariana, Diamantina, Parati, etc. This way the itinerary wouldn't be only our shore. In the south they could show the different people that colonized the area, some wineries, Foz do Iguaçú, Florianópolis, etc. The south is very rich culturaly. It is not only about snow in specific areas.


Foz do Iguacu, Florianopolis, Paraty... are among the most visited cities in Brazil!!:nuts:


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Corinthians - São Paulo*

*January 9*









O Fiscal da Fiel









O Fiscal da Fiel









O Fiscal da Fiel









O Fiscal da Fiel









O Fiscal da Fiel









O Fiscal da Fiel​


----------



## Observador_SJC

Mr.Falcon said:


> Foz do Iguacu, Florianopolis, Paraty... are among the most visited cities in Brazil!!:nuts:


:|

Yes, those were some examples I gave among others. And I was talking about tours, not only one city. My whole point is bigger than what you summarized.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana - January 3*

Maracana stadium, Rio por maximebf, no Flickr​


----------



## AcesHigh

skyscraperbarra said:


> Oh, let me guess, we should advertise our snow right? :lol:


:| :| :|

how old are you? 12?




> We have one of the nicest beaches in the world, and in the middle of a city( for example), this is special, if Aruba has nicer beaches (for you), it doesn´t make ours any worse!


you obviously miss the point that we should not advertise ONLY AND ALWAYS beaches. hno:




> So, if we advertise about mountain cites like Novo Hamburgo


Novo Hamburgo is not a mountain city (it´s in a valley actually) nor I am asking to advertise it.



> , I could say the same, all around the world people have better options (a lot better by the way), and this doesn´t make your city any better or worse!


again missing the point. hno:

dont put all your eggs in ONE basket.




> The advertise in aimed on those market who have better chance to get tourists, and the image of a sunny place is the better way to get people here, or you think some European or American would travel 15 hours to get to a cold place?


good lord, are you thick on the head or what? 




> This kind of tourism is aimed on the Brazilian market, and that is exactly what they should be doing...


no, it´s not.

btw, by your logic, maybe Brazil should be advertising BUNDAS. After all, it´s what europeans want and ALREADY know of Brazil. so why show different things, why try to attract europeans to different things. Show bundas and hookers and you will be content with the tourists hno:hno:hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

Observador_SJC said:


> I understand that the beaches are the most attractive touristic factor of Brazil nowadays, but the diversification is preferable for a country the size of a continent like Brazil.
> 
> Different itineraries for different regions would reinforce the touristic appeal of the whole country. When I was in Canada, I paid to visit the French part of the country, but one could say "why not visit France instead?". My answer is "culture and history". I do care how one specific people was formed, and I prefer multiple different things to visit when I am traveling, not only beaches.
> 
> Why not invest in the Estrada Real and present a tour of gold in Brazil, visiting the cities of Ouro Preto, Mariana, Diamantina, Parati, etc. This way the itinerary wouldn't be only our shore. In the south they could show the different people that colonized the area, some wineries, Foz do Iguaçú, Florianópolis, etc. The south is very rich culturaly. It is not only about snow in specific areas.
> 
> Tourism is not about the best and unique place in the world. I can visit Disney abroad and also Hopi Hari when I'm in Brazil. There is no problem because I have been to a better park before, I would be a very very sad person if I thought like this.


:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

too bad many posters here are such ufanists that they can´t see problems with ANYTHING on the country, even its tourism advertising. It´s like talking with walls.


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> I just thought your reply to the post was full of "ignorance". But now you explain better. You felt Curitiba and others not "sunny" cities was excluded.
> 
> AND YES I CAN UNDERSTAND. You are not superior than anybody here my darling. You think you are, but you are not. *Maybe that is a "Gaucho" way to be.* huh ?


I see. You thought my post was full of ignorance, but I am the one who thinks to be superior to everybody else? :lol::lol: What an irony Bianca.

Btw, nice attack on the whole population of Rio Grande do Sul hno:hno:hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

FAAN said:


> Aces, for who you think you're lying? Seriously? That's annoying and I think you know it.
> 
> I agree when you say that we have to diversify our tourism, but saying bad things against the tourism in places of your own nation, it's not a good thing.
> 
> Just two of the "horrible" brazilian beaches:


pal, the moment you DROP your ultra defensive ufanist position, against any criticism of the country, you will notice I never said ANYTHING BAD against those touristic places.

It´s even CHILDISH when you counter attack me saying there are nicer beaches in the caribbean with something implying I said Brazil has HORRIBLE beaches


gee, GROW THE **** UP! hno:hno:

To say the caribbean has NICER BEACHES AND WATER DOES NOT MEANS brazilian beaches are horrible.

unless you are a CHILD! Which you probably are not. So just chill out and THINK with your brains instead of attacking my posts since you can´t EVEN COMPREHEND them hno:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Ok guys, let's calm down.


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^
Don't worry, I'll try some of my rhymes:

There was a country hosting a World Cup
And a lot of people want to know
If there are more than beaches to show up
Some people said no
Aces High said to grow up
FIFA is very corrupt


----------



## _X_

:lol:


----------



## FAAN

AcesHigh said:


> It´s even CHILDISH when you counter attack me saying there are nicer beaches in the caribbean with something implying I said Brazil has HORRIBLE beaches
> 
> unless you are a CHILD! Which you probably are not. So just chill out and THINK with your brains instead of attacking my posts since you can´t EVEN COMPREHEND them hno:


I know criticize, in the right measure, and that includes Brazil. No "ufanism" on me. "Childish", is the way that you act; hating, blaming, everyone and everything. For me that's a finished discussion, it's impossible to talk with people like you. Btw, I should say the same to you. Grow up and learn to be educated asap! :wave:

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Beira Rio Stadium - Porto Alegre

January 8*


Estadio Beira-Rio, Porto Alegre por DonnaBow, no Flickr


Estadio Beira-Rio, Porto Alegre por DonnaBow, no Flickr


Estadio Beira-Rio, Porto Alegre por DonnaBow, no Flickr


Estadio Beira-Rio, Porto Alegre por DonnaBow, no Flickr

*January 6*


Estadio Beira Rio, Porto Alegre, RS por DonnaBow, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 9*









Source









José Alves









José Alves









José Alves









José Alves​


----------



## marcusflorida2

AcesHigh said:


> :| :|
> 
> I don´t think you can understand, but actually, what I am complaining about is the fact Brazil ALWAYS advertises the same things when it comes to tourism. And that is exactly why Brazil ranks so low in international tourism
> 
> Your Aruba comparasion is actually good. Do you know why? Because that´s exactly the kinda of thing Brazil advertises, but is not BETTER at.
> 
> Oh, Brazil has sun and nice beaches! But Aruba and other places have NICER BEACHES, much more beautiful water (like in the caribbean), etc.
> 
> Brazil should diversify it´s tourist attractions to international tourists. But unfortunatelly, closed minded people like you see someone talking about it and what is their response? "Gosh" hno:hno:hno:


You've got to be kidding to say Aruba has nicer beaches than Brazil, right ?
And I don't think Brazil only uses beaches to advertise its tourist attractions... certainly ecotourism is a strong base nowadays... and lately Brazil is doing a great job on diversifying with ...cultural attractions, historic towns, festivities and obviously sport related events. 
I find your comment quite outdated.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Guys, you are free to talk about the brazilian tourism at the skybar or the brazilian section, but not here.

For now i will not delete you messages, so can copy them to the Brazilian Tourism thread.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia January 9









https://twitter.com/carlstonlavor


----------



## biancarossi20

https://www.facebook.com/BeiraRioGiganteParaSempreSci


----------



## Poltronieri

I´ve been asking the same question in Arena Pernambuco thread, but it seems nobody wants to answer seriously or maybe they don´t know anything about it. But I came across a website that was saying they won´t even start to install them, only after the WC, like Mané Garrincha´s surroundings.


----------



## biancarossi20

Poltronieri said:


> I´ve been asking the same question in Arena Pernambuco thread, but it seems nobody wants to answer seriously or maybe they don´t know anything about it. But I came across a website that was saying they won´t even start to install them, only after the WC, like Mané Garrincha´s surroundings.


Install what ? the Led lights ?

IF yes.... i don´t believe they will do it. Let´s face it, the stadium was build to the world cup, a huge event watched by millions maybe billions of people, and for some reason, they didn´t deliveried as promissed. And they had time enough after the Confederations cup
They won´t do it after the WC... i really doubt it.










Such a beautiful stadium but with a pointless façade without the led. So they should stick with the original project.


----------



## Poltronieri

My favorite venues are:

Arena da Amazônia

Arena das Dunas (would´ve ranked it first, if they had built all that structure around)

Arena Pernambuco (not only the stadium itself, but all the structure around that is amazinly connected to it)

Estádio Nacional de Brasília (Second, if they had done a better job on... everything)

Arena São Paulo

Estádio Fonte Nova

Estádio Beira Rio (I hate that parking lot, though)

Arena da Baixada

Estádio Castelão de Fortaleza

Mineirão (Ninth, if they had a better job on that concrete and landscaping)

Maracanã

Tent Pantan... oops! I mean, Arena Pantanal


----------



## Poltronieri

biancarossi20 said:


> Install what ? the Led lights ?
> 
> IF yes.... i don´t believe they will do it. Let´s face it, the stadium was build to the world cup, a huge event watched by millions maybe billions of people, and for some reason, they didn´t deliveried as promissed. And they had time enough after the Confederations cup
> They won´t do it after the WC... i really doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful stadium but with a pointless façade without the led. So they should stick with the original project.



You´re too hopeless. Since I believe in miracles, I hope they´ll finish it afterwards. But it sure is sheer nonsense building a facade like that without using it in its full. We got the same problem on Arena da Baixada retractable roof; although it´s not supposed to be completed by the WC, they´ll lose the opportunity to show everybody that amazing technology. Mané Garrincha is in the same boat. But I don´t find Arena Pernambuco less beautiful though... Allianz Arena in Munich is incredible with its lights on or off, and so is this one.


----------



## biancarossi20

Poltronieri said:


> You´re too hopeless. Since I believe in miracles, I hope they´ll finish it afterwards. But it sure is sheer nonsense building a facade like that without using it in its full. We got the same problem on Arena da Baixada retractable roof; although it´s not supposed to be completed by the WC, they´ll lose the opportunity to show everybody that amazing technology. Mané Garrincha is in the same boat. But I don´t find Arena Pernambuco less beautiful though... Allianz Arena in Munich is incredible with its lights on or off, and so is this one.


But Arena da Baixada its a very different situation. FIFA asked for them to install after the world cup because they don´t have enough time. 
Its just what i believe. Im not very confident about the led lights. I don´t think this is hopeless, i would be hopeless if the stadium was still in construction, and i was doubting about the façade. The stadium is already a reality, for almost a year


----------



## biancarossi20

Now i have an observation.
Its just a impression, or Castelão is very underated ? 
It seem it doesn´t get much attention for the public in general...


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Fonte Nova, David Guetta January 8
Originally Posted by The Dark Night














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenafontenova/sets/72157639566995686/


----------



## Poltronieri

^^ Well, I´m not disagreeing with you on anything, but I guess the point you tried to make here is to take advantage of the event, since millions of people will be watching it, no matter if they were supposed to finish something or not. Of course the situation is completely different in both stadiums, but I was trying to follow the point I thought you were trying to make. Don´t mind the "hopeless", it was just a joke; I got too lazy too post a smiling face or anything.


----------



## Observador_SJC

biancarossi20 said:


> Now i have an observation.
> Its just a impression, or Castelão is very underated ?
> It seem it doesn´t get much attention for the public in general...


Castelão is one of my favorites. It was finished in time and not so expensive compared to the others. :cheers:


----------



## Poltronieri

biancarossi20 said:


> Now i have an observation.
> Its just a impression, or Castelão is very underated ?
> It seem it doesn´t get much attention for the public in general...


I also think so. I guess this is due to the fact it was finished a lot earlier than the other venues, plus it is not as striking as its north/northeast fellows. I personally love it, it´s unique and it has a clean, classy style. I could´ve ranked it higher easily. And that restaurant is something... the most striking feature in this venue:


----------



## biancarossi20

Yeah, maybe was that.


----------



## Poltronieri

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Fonte Nova, David Guetta January 8
> Originally Posted by The Dark Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what an arena is all about. Simple and wonderful at the same time. I guess Fonte Nova is the stadium that is most taking advantage of its structure around Brazil. Soccer, shows, lots of events.... I´m sure it is making tons of money and it will make even more after the WC.


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá

January 9*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## KingmanIII

biancarossi20 said:


> Now i have an observation.
> Its just a impression, or Castelão is very underated ?
> It seem it doesn´t get much attention for the public in general...


it's one of my faves along with Fonte Nova


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio first match confirmed
Internacional x São Paulo do Rio Grande. The game it will happen in January 29

http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...TA+DO+BEIRARIO+SERA+NO+DIA+29+DE+JANEIRO.html (portuguese)

Arena das Dunas first match in January 22
Two games will happen
ABC x Alecrim e América x Confiança 
http://tribunadonorte.com.br/notici...rada-oficialmente-no-dia-22-de-janeiro/271343

Arena Pantanal first match Frebuary 22
http://www.atribunamt.com.br/2014/01/arena-pantanal-ganha-nova-data-de-inauguracao/


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 10*









Source
​


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*




Hemerson Ribeiro said:


> *Arena em 10 de janeiro​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zamith Filho​*


----------



## mopc

subscribing


----------



## Cratus

Arena da Amazonia and Arena Das Dunas are my favorites.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas January 11



















https://pt.foursquare.com/v/canteir...6/photos?openPhotoId=52d15cc4498ef56439a8e6ea





























Photo by Eduardo Maia/Novo Jornal


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio


guilherme fiorin said:


> Beira Rio
> Only 3 membranes to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Façade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General view


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da baixada January 11













































Photos from Eduardo Thyso


----------



## [email protected]

larsul said:


> incredible that Brazil had 7 years to prepare for the event and is not finished building the stadiums.. what a shame.. no doubt they will finish before time but still they could have deliver the stadiums on time! hno: hno:


Yup! Just like Guadalajara back in 2011 for the Pan Am Games, right?


----------



## renshapratama

larsul said:


> incredible that Brazil had 7 years to prepare for the event and is not finished building the stadiums.. what a shame.. no doubt they will finish before time but still they could have deliver the stadiums on time! hno: hno:


agree with you, hope stadiums will be done in march or april :cheers:


----------



## biancarossi20

FIFA wanted 8 stadiums.

We already have 6 finished and 2 (Dunas, Beira Rio) it will have the first match now in January.

So 8 stadiums finished in January 2014. "Suck this world" lol
If we decided to build 12, it was our choice. 
Germany hosted the Confederations cup with 5 stadiums, South Africa with 3, we did with 6. 
You are welcome planet


edit: Not mentioning the Arena Gremio 









Stadiums won´t be the problem here folks.


----------



## Suburbanist

biancarossi, this is a thread about the WC 2014. This behavior of yours and other forumers, making it some sort of dumb nationalistic contest, doesn't contribute to anything but antagonizing forumers that don't take on a personal level discussions about construction, buildings, schedules etc.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Very good article that argues against some of the myths perpetuated by sensationalist media: https://ewanmackenna.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/fear-and-loathing-in-brazil/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Suburbanist said:


> biancarossi, this is a thread about the WC 2014. This behavior of yours and other forumers, making it some sort of dumb nationalistic contest, doesn't contribute to anything but antagonizing forumers that don't take on a personal level discussions about construction, buildings, schedules etc.


Your constant posting of bigoted articles from trashy press doesn't fit here as well. At least she's contributing (a lot) with pics.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

alexandru.mircea said:


> Very good article that argues against some of the myths perpetuated by sensationalist media: https://ewanmackenna.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/fear-and-loathing-in-brazil/


Very good indeed. Let me quote a section of it:



> _But while all should try and be aware and conscious of such tragic issues, that doesn’t mean for a split-second any of that will directly affect those travelling and alter their experiences in any way, even if to listen to some media you might think differently. In recent months, the Daily Mail had an article lambasting the five-star England team hotel in Rio De Janeiro that cited anonymous TripAdvisor reviews. The Sun has run a couple of stories branding both that hotel and England’s still-under-construction training ground as “dumps”. The Daily Express meanwhile told its readers that all the talk at the World Cup draw was of “violence, massed robberies and rapes”. It makes you wonder why they didn’t air their views on the dangers of the London Olympics amid the brutal riots that swept the city just before those Games._


And people have the nerve to post articles from those sources here. Levels of bigotry and racism not seen since the Victorian chauvinistic press.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

alexandru.mircea said:


> Very good article that argues against some of the myths perpetuated by sensationalist media: https://ewanmackenna.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/fear-and-loathing-in-brazil/


Such a nice article! thnks for sharing..

I'll quote something that I have always mentioned to some foreign friends and it seems to be the case for most tourists that are coming to the cup:



> Instead, in terms of what people are used to, you need to see this as a continent. That by extension means that if you try to do and see too much, you’ll end up doing and seeing less. You wouldn’t discover all of Europe’s sights and sounds in a month and in a country as diverse as Brazil, you wouldn’t manage it if you had a year. So don’t even try.


----------



## RMB2007

It's just a standard thing for the likes of the _Daily Mail_, _The Sun_ and other British newspapers to try and trash a major sports event like this, so nothing to be concerned about. You'll get loads more negativity when those reporters go to Brazil, as they're bound to do various reports from places like the favelas.


----------



## [email protected]

RMB2007 said:


> It's just a standard thing for the likes of the _Daily Mail_, _The Sun_ and other British newspapers to try and trash a major sports event like this, so nothing to be concerned about. You'll get loads more negativity when those reporters go to Brazil, as they're bound to do various reports from places like the favelas.


Oh! So, I presume they're getting quite a reception. Lovely! Let's see how fast Englishmen are... :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Suburbanist said:


> biancarossi, this is a thread about the WC 2014. This behavior of yours and other forumers, making it some sort of *dumb *nationalistic contest, doesn't contribute to anything but *antagonizing forumers* that don't take on a personal level discussions about construction, buildings, schedules etc.


So, what you're doing is something else entirely, right, mate? :nuts:


----------



## FAAN

Has anyone seen this? 

The Global Music Contest for 2014 FIFA WC (Sony)
SuperSong (Semifinalists): http://www.supersong.com/us/finalists


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 12*









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Corinthians - São Paulo

January 12​*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## biancarossi20

Suburbanist said:


> biancarossi, this is a thread about the WC 2014. This behavior of yours and other forumers, making it some sort of dumb nationalistic contest, doesn't contribute to anything but antagonizing forumers that don't take on a personal level discussions about construction, buildings, schedules etc.



Lol you are sick..
Thanks for the advice, weird crazy guy. You are actually the most perfect example of how not to behave here.
Your presence here is so amazing, and you are so perfect and smart with yours incredible IMPORTANT and DEVOlOPED ideas . Gosh... i wish i was you.
Thanks for everything good you bring to this thread.

SO QUE NÃO hahahaha


----------



## _X_

I love it when you talk dirty Bianca:righton:


----------



## Suburbanist

biancarossi20 said:


> Lol you are sick..
> Thanks for the advice, weird crazy guy. You are actually the most perfect example of how not to behave here.
> Your presence here is so amazing, and you are so perfect and smart with yours incredible IMPORTANT and DEVOlOPED ideas . Gosh... i wish i was you.
> Thanks for everything good you bring to this thread.


The fact you post a lot of interesting pictures doesn't excuse your stints of school-yard yelling contests you engage fairly often. Ditto for some other forumers. 

Herein lies a problem: if someone doesn't agree with your general cheerful attitude towards WC 2014, you attack the person, or try to engage in ultra-nationalistic slogan writing, instead of discussing the objective issues pointed here, such as:


 delays on original schedules 
 shoddy work on many of the stadia
 watering down and scope modification (for the worse) in most of the stadia projects 
 accidents and use of outdated construction techniques in some instances
 corruption and political patronage surrounding the financing of stadia
 violation of work safety laws (which so far resulted in 5 deaths among workers)
 incomplete and/or abandoned projects for the immediate surroundings of stadia

Considering there are many forumers, yourself included, who do a great job bringing pictures of the stadia and onworking goals, it falls onto other forumers the role of breaking down the all-cheerful nationalistic party that sometimes catches on, pointing out issues and shortcomings of the projects, so that people who read this thread can have a more accurate view of the stadia, their construction, management and financing.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

Impressive as the stadiums are getting nicer. The finish is very good.:cheers:


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*





Hemerson Ribeiro said:


> *Espetacularmente linda!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chico Batata*​


----------



## FAAN

*Beira Rio Stadium

January 13*









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva​


----------



## FAAN

Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva









Tiago Geremia Oliva​


----------



## marcusflorida2

Suburbanist said:


> The fact you post a lot of interesting pictures doesn't excuse your stints of school-yard yelling contests you engage fairly often. Ditto for some other forumers.
> 
> Herein lies a problem: if someone doesn't agree with your general cheerful attitude towards WC 2014, you attack the person, or try to engage in ultra-nationalistic slogan writing, instead of discussing the objective issues pointed here, such as:
> 
> 
> delays on original schedules
> shoddy work on many of the stadia
> watering down and scope modification (for the worse) in most of the stadia projects
> accidents and use of outdated construction techniques in some instances
> corruption and political patronage surrounding the financing of stadia
> violation of work safety laws (which so far resulted in 5 deaths among workers)
> incomplete and/or abandoned projects for the immediate surroundings of stadia
> 
> Considering there are many forumers, yourself included, who do a great job bringing pictures of the stadia and onworking goals, it falls onto other forumers the role of breaking down the all-cheerful nationalistic party that sometimes catches on, pointing out issues and shortcomings of the projects, so that people who read this thread can have a more accurate view of the stadia, their construction, management and financing.


Honestly, Suburban... in which way do you think your views and bad propaganda will help the event or the country itself ? It's quite sad your disbelief on everything. Why ? What's the point ?
It's a matter of being nationalist. And why not ? We have the 2 most important sport events in the coming years. Yes, we are proud. It is a matter of looking at the best half of the facts. You choose yours, they choose theirs. And I ? I can only speak for myself. As you know I am more of a foreigner than a Brazilian national sometimes.
Well, I do believe in Brazil because I think it is my share to bring out the best and support my country in every possible way to make it even better. Americans do that (and as an american I can tell you we do it really well), Germans do the same as you must know .... and so on.
Brazil is marvellous... too bad you are blind and sold by stupid news in many ways.
Your criticism is useless. It won't change a thing and it will bring up the kind of discussion you would like to avoid.


----------



## skaP187

So what you say is that we should shut up and simply applaud... your own countrymen are not doing that either as I seeme to remember some riots going on a couple of months ago.
I have great respect for what is being performed in Brazil and I really hope it's going be a great wc, but it's a fact that things aren't going perfectly. Also that's why we have a forum here, to discuss and laugh cq get angry about those things.


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^ #6885
^^
Suburbanist has one point. He is not doing bad propaganda or disbelieving the event. 

People here do not need to feel offended because the delays or accidents, it is not our fault. That is the main point. Anyone who comes here and do a negative comment is attacked immediately. This attitude is very attractive to trolls, who won't have any trouble into provoking people here.

I think the stadia are beautiful and that we will have a very good World Cup, BUT I am not happy about the way many things were done. I am not happy about the projects that didn't followed the renders. And I am also not happy about the legacy of this World Cup.

I do not see my complaints as a reason for you who do not share my point of view to get offended, or attack me personally. BUT if you have any information that may change my opinion, feel free to attack my arguments.


----------



## biancarossi20

The problem is the way he behaves always with arrogance, superiority and snobby.
He would never do any kind of compliment, because that's how many Brazilians are. What does he do here is reduce Brazil and Brazilians calling us underdeveloped minds, "Latin mentality of developing countries"
And when you're arrogant, does not matter if what you say makes sense, will always have someone ready to stand up against you.


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá

January 14*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

Version for Colombia:


----------



## jackass94

the only thing I don't like about Manaus stadium is that its first row it way too high
we have Arena Khimki in Russia which has the same problem and it ruins the TV picture pretty much


----------



## biancarossi20

jackass94 said:


> the only thing I don't like about Manaus stadium is that its first row it way too high
> we have Arena Khimki in Russia which has the same problem and it ruins the TV picture pretty much


The Arena Pernambuco happens the same thing....


----------



## marcusflorida2

Observador_SJC said:


> ^^ #6885
> ^^
> Suburbanist has one point. He is not doing bad propaganda or disbelieving the event.
> 
> People here do not need to feel offended because the delays or accidents, it is not our fault. That is the main point. Anyone who comes here and do a negative comment is attacked immediately. This attitude is very attractive to trolls, who won't have any trouble into provoking people here.
> 
> I think the stadia are beautiful and that we will have a very good World Cup, BUT I am not happy about the way many things were done. I am not happy about the projects that didn't followed the renders. And I am also not happy about the legacy of this World Cup.
> 
> I do not see my complaints as a reason for you who do not share my point of view to get offended, or attack me personally. BUT if you have any information that may change my opinion, feel free to attack my arguments.





skaP187 said:


> So what you say is that we should shut up and simply applaud... your own countrymen are not doing that either as I seeme to remember some riots going on a couple of months ago.
> I have great respect for what is being performed in Brazil and I really hope it's going be a great wc, but it's a fact that things aren't going perfectly. Also that's why we have a forum here, to discuss and laugh cq get angry about those things.


Perhaps if I was 5 years old that would be what I meant.
Of course people are free to say whatever they want on this forum.
My point is that some people come here only to bring bad news and are completely blind towards anything else.
To work on a destructive agenda is what I don't enjoy nor agree from some forumers. How about some fairness ?
Advise people NOT to come to Brazil (either during the World Cup or whenever) because it is unsafe is total stupidity. Someone who thinks this way will receive a deserved reaction from my side. Period.
Am I clear enough ?


----------



## Cedar Teeth

alexandru.mircea said:


> Very good article that argues against some of the myths perpetuated by sensationalist media: https://ewanmackenna.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/fear-and-loathing-in-brazil/


That is one stupid article. Claiming tourists should go to Rio, Salvador and Manaus while missing Porto Alegre, Curitiba and Sao Paulo? :lol:
Good luck with that.


----------



## biancarossi20

Cedar Teeth said:


> That is one stupid article. Claiming tourists should go to Rio, Salvador and Manaus while missing Porto Alegre, Curitiba and Sao Paulo? :lol:
> Good luck with that.


The worst post ever made in Skyscrapercity.
Congratz.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

@Cedar Teeth: I think it is rather your post that is stupid. 

It is common sense that most of the venue cities in a tournament are worth visiting. That goes without saying. If you think the author says that there are only three cities worth visiting in Brazil, that's dumb. And if you think tourists will _afford_ to visit 6-7 cities and that they _should_ visit 6-7 cities, well, that's even more dumb. 

Most people coming will be lucky to visit two, maybe three cities. It is therefore a perfectly reasonable to make three recommendations, like the author of the article. And everyone has the freedom to have personal criteria when making the choice, it's not like anyone should make one's own priorities according to your criteria as to what's to be prioritized.

In my case, more than a year ago when I still thought maybe I could come for the World Cup, I was thinking of making a combination of Salvador and Belo Horizonte. BH because of the Mineirao, the stadium that fascinates me most in this world and the one in which I really wanted to witness a World Cup match; the city is very much OK, too. On the other hand Salvador fascinates me with its old architecture and history, and there's the seaside too. The idea of also visiting Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre, etc. all in one trip is just science-fiction, sorry. Had I been able to make the trip, I would have left Rio and Sao Paulo for another time, when they aren't "invaded" by the World Cup, and the Amazon for another time.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia...




































By:
https://www.facebook.com/chicobatatafotografia

Others:



















Photos by Adriel Medeiros


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada January 15































































http://www.arenacap.com.br/?p=5355


----------



## TEBC

marcusflorida2 said:


> Honestly, Suburban... in which way do you think your views and bad propaganda will help the event or the country itself ? It's quite sad your disbelief on everything. Why ? What's the point ?
> It's a matter of being nationalist. And why not ? We have the 2 most important sport events in the coming years. Yes, we are proud. It is a matter of looking at the best half of the facts. You choose yours, they choose theirs. And I ? I can only speak for myself. As you know I am more of a foreigner than a Brazilian national sometimes.
> Well, I do believe in Brazil because I think it is my share to bring out the best and support my country in every possible way to make it even better. Americans do that (and as an american I can tell you we do it really well), Germans do the same as you must know .... and so on.
> Brazil is marvellous... too bad you are blind and sold by stupid news in many ways.
> Your criticism is useless. It won't change a thing and it will bring up the kind of discussion you would like to avoid.


:applause::applause:


----------



## FAAN

edit


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá

January 15*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena das Dunas - Natal

January 15*









@claraguterres

*January 14*









Source









Source​


----------



## Poltronieri

Am I the only one who knows exactly where that guy from Netherlands is coming from? According to Wikipedia: _Brazil is the most successful national football team in the history of the FIFA World Cup, with five championships: 1958, 1962, 1970, 1994 and 2002. They are also the most successful team in the FIFA Confederations Cup with four titles. Brazil are the current holders of the FIFA Confederations Cup after winning the 1997, 2005, 2009, and 2013 edition of the tournament. Brazil is the only national team to have played in every World Cup._

Now take a look at what Wikipedia has to say about The Netherlands national football team: _The Dutch hold the record for playing the most World Cup finals without ever winning the final. They finished second in the 1974, 1978 and 2010 World Cups, losing to West Germany, Argentina and Spain respectively._

Did you read that? I thought it was a joke when I read they hold the "record" for playing the most World Cup finals without ever winning the final :hilarious . The eternal runner-ups. And here comes Mr. Right who wants to help everyone to be aware of Brazil problems before coming to WC, as if nobody is aware of them. And the worst part is reading that there are people standing behind him as if he has the right to ALWAYS say nasty things about someone´s country. As far as I know, skyscrapercity is about posting different points of view of a subject, AND maybe some ways of how to solve the problems being discussed, not visibly supported xenophobic bullshit. And yes, we do have a loooooooooooooottttt of problems to be dealt with down here, but at least, fast or slow, we are solving them, and not legalizing drugs and prostitution to pretend we are developed. I´m sure he´ll never see brazilians or anyone else posting something about the increasing violence and all sort of problems they are getting there due to those lenient laws, those ones that all sort of politicians have regreted approving in the past; No, everybody here loves that amazing country that´s well known for its amazing people and wonderful flowers (which I have already visited twice, and enjoyed a lot being there). So the best thing to do is to stop being so envious of Brazil... maybe in a million years you´ll have the pleasure of seeing your nation holding a trophy. As our famous poetess Valesca Popozuda says, "your recalque bumps into my butt and goes back to you as fat"


----------



## befs

alexandru.mircea said:


> Very good article that argues against some of the myths perpetuated by sensationalist media: https://ewanmackenna.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/fear-and-loathing-in-brazil/


It was a good article. Very supportive, actually...


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas









Pri Macedo


----------



## FAAN

*Arena das Dunas - Natal

January 18*









Source









Source








Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Corinthians - São Paulo

January 18*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## _X_

Thought it was worth posting


> *Brazil World Cup: More flights scheduled to meet demand*
> Aviation authorities in Brazil have authorised nearly 2,000 extra flights to cope with soaring demand during this year's World Cup.
> There has been mounting controversy over air ticket and hotel prices charged to fans faced with crossing a country the size of the continental US.
> Some companies have already set price ceilings for domestic flights, though maximum prices are still substantial.
> ........
> The Civil Aviation Authority said *an additional 1,973 new flights* would be permitted between 25 airports in June and July.
> *The routes between Rio de Janeiro and Buenos Aires (Argentina), Brasilia and Sao Paulo, and Fortaleza and Sao Paulo are among those that will have the most additional flights.*
> But some have expressed concern that the additional flights could place extra pressure on already crowded airports and related infrastructure.
> Airlines Azul and Avianca Brasil recently pledged to cap one-way domestic fares at 999 reais ($425; £260), but the two biggest carriers - Gol and Tam - have not.
> Brazilian authorities have suggested that foreign airlines might be allowed to operate internal flights during the tournament if there is evidence of "abusive" price hikes.
> Hoteliers and consumer groups in Rio have also agreed not to charge prices higher than peak New Year or Carnival season prices, amid reports that tourists face prices of hundreds of dollars per night.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-25770491


----------



## _X_

Here is the list of people to blame come June:storm:

Referees & Assistant referees for the 2014 FIFA World Cup

(alphabetical order by referees and by confederation, 14 January 2014)
Member Association Date of Birth
*AFC*- Asia
1
Referee IRMATOV Ravshan Uzbekistan 09.08.1977
Assistant 1 RASULOV Abdukhamidullo Uzbekistan 10.01.1976
Assistant 2 KOCHKAROV Bakhadyr Kyrgyzstan 13.05.1970
2
Referee NISHIMURA Yuichi Japan 17.04.1972
Assistant 1 SAGARA Toru Japan25.06.1976
Assistant 2 NAGI Toshiyuki Japan 29.11.1971
3
Referee SHUKRALLA Nawaf Abdulla Ghayyath Bahrain 13.10.1976
Assistant 1 ABDULLA TULEFAT Yaser Khalil Bahrain 24.06.1974
Assistant 2 SALEH Ebrahim Mubarak Bahrain 13.06.1974
4
Referee WILLIAMS Benjamin Jon Australia 14.04.1977
Assistant 1 CREAM Matthew James Australia 19.06.1975
Assistant 2 ANAZ Hakan Australia 04.08.1969
5
Referee FAGHANI Alireza Iran 21.03.1978
Assistant 1 KAMRANIFAR Hassan Iran 19.04.1972
*CAF* -Africa
6
Referee DOUE Noumandiez Desire Côte d'Ivoire 29.09.1970
Assistant 1 YEO Songuifolo Côte d'Ivoire 01.01.1970
Assistant 2 BIRUMUSHAHU Jean Claude Burundi 13.02.1972
7
Referee GASSAMA Bakary Papa Gambia 10.02.1979
Assistant 1 MENKOUANDE Evarist Cameroon 14.11.1974
Assistant 2 KABANDA Felicien Rwanda 19.07.1971
8
Referee HAIMOUDI Djamel Algeria 10.12.1970
Assistant 1 ACHIK Redouane Morocco 21.04.1972
Assistant 2 ETCHIALI Abdelhak Algeria 27.06.1981
9
Referee ALIOUM Neant Cameroon 01.01.1982
Assistant 1 CAMARA Djibril Senegal 20.08.1983
10
Referee BENNETT Daniel Frazer South Africa 22.08.1976
Assistant 1 RANGE Marwa Kenya 31.01.1977
*CONCACAF* -Central & North America
11
Referee AGUILAR CHICAS Joel Antonio El Salvador 02.07.1975
Assistant 1 TORRES MEJIA William Alexander El Salvador 22.02.1975
Assistant 2 ZUMBA GALAN Juan Francisco El Salvador 19.09.1982
12
Referee GEIGER Mark W USA 25.08.1974
Assistant 1 HURD Mark Sean USA 09.11.1971
Assistant 2 FLETCHER Joe Canada 10.09.1976
13
Referee RODRIGUEZ MORENO Marco Antonio Mexico 10.11.1973
Assistant 1 TORRENTERA RIVERA Marvin Cesar Mexico 25.02.1971
Assistant 2 QUINTERO HUITRON Marcos Mexico 21.04.1973
14
Referee MORENO SALAZAR Roberto Panama 03.04.1970
Assistant 1 BORIA Eric USA 28.10.1974
15
Referee LOPEZ CASTELLANOS Walter Alexander Guatemala 25.09.1980
Assistant 1 LEAL BERMUDEZ Leonel Costa Rica 21.11.1976
*CONMEBOL* -South America
16
Referee OSSES ZENCOVICH Enrique Roberto Chile 26.05.1974
Assistant 1 ASTROZA CARDENAS Carlos Alexis Chile 23.11.1976
Assistant 2 ROMAN RETAMAL Sergio Mauricio Chile 11.02.1969
17
Referee PITANA Nestor Fabian Argentina 17.06.1975
Assistant 1 MAIDANA Hernan Pablo Argentina 14.02.1972
Assistant 2 BELATTI Juan Pablo Argentina 15.04.1979
18
Referee ROLDAN PEREZ Wilmar Alexander Colombia 24.01.1980
Assistant 1 CLAVIJO PRIETO Humberto Colombia 18.07.1973
Assistant 2 DIAZ BARRERO Eduardo Colombia 10.07.1973
19
Referee RICCI Sandro Meira Brazil 19.11.1974
Assistant 1 DE CARVALHO Emerson Augusto Brazil 24.06.1972
Assistant 2 VAN GASSE Marcelo Brazil 09.03.1976
20
Referee VERA RODRIGUEZ Carlos Alfredo Ecuador 25.06.1976
Assistant 1 LESCANO GUERRERO Christian Daniel Ecuador 07.06.1983
Assistant 2 ROMERO IBARRA Byron Norberto Ecuador 12.07.1980
21
Referee CARRILLO CASANOVA Victor Hugo Peru 30.10.1975
Assistant 1 AQUINO MALDONADO Rodney Ubaldo Paraguay 16.04.1984
*OFC* -Oceania
22
Referee O'LEARY Peter New Zealand 03.03.1972
Assistant 1 HINTZ Jan Hendrik New Zealand 24.06.1976
Assistant 2 KUMAR Ravenish Fiji 24.05.1982
23
Referee HAUATA Norbert Tahiti 08.06.1979
Assistant 1 RULE Mark New Zealand 08.06.1981
*UEFA* -Europe
24
Referee BRYCH Felix Germany 03.08.1975
Assistant 1 BORSCH Mark Germany 16.03.1977
Assistant 2 LUPP Stefan Germany 09.09.1978
25
Referee CAKIR Cüneyt Turkey 23.11.1976
Assistant 1 DURAN Bahattin Turkey 26.09.1975
Assistant 2 ONGUN Tarik Turkey 03.02.1973
26
Referee ERIKSSON Jonas Sweden 28.03.1974
Assistant 1 KLASENIUS Mathias Sweden 25.04.1975
Assistant 2 WAERNMARK Daniel Sweden 30.12.1974
27
Referee KUIPERS Bjorn Netherlands 28.03.1973
Assistant 1 VAN ROEKEL Sander Netherlands 28.03.1974
Assistant 2 ZEINSTRA Erwin Netherlands 31.01.1977
28
Referee MAZIC Milorad Serbia 23.03.1973
Assistant 1 RISTIC Milovan Serbia 01.05.1974
Assistant 2 DJURDJEVIC Dalibor Serbia 25.03.1973
29
Referee OLIVEIRA ALVES GARCIA Pedro Proença Portugal 03.11.1970
Assistant 1 CUNHA MIRANDA Bertino Portugal 18.05.1972
Assistant 2 GARCIAS BOLINHAS TRIGO José Tiago Portugal 02.07.1972
30
Referee RIZZOLI Nicola Italy 05.10.1971 
Assistant 1 FAVERANI Renato Italy 25.11.1969
Assistant 2 STEFANI Andrea Italy 15.10.1969
31
Referee VELASCO CARBALLO Carlos Spain 16.03.1971
Assistant 1 ALONSO FERNANDEZ Roberto Spain 18.09.1976
Assistant 2 YUSTE JIMENEZ Juan Carlos Spain 25.09.1975
32
Referee WEBB Howard Melton England 14.07.1971
Assistant 1 MULLARKEY Michael England 03.05.1970
Assistant 2 CANN Darren England 22.01.1969
33
Referee MOEN Svein Oddvar Norway 22.01.1979
Assistant 1 HAGLUND Kim Norway 27.05.1977


----------



## biancarossi20

Lol ^^^


----------



## Suburbanist

How come some referees teams comprise only 2 persons?


----------



## carl_Alm

Probably not yet is decided the second assistant...


----------



## _X_

Suburbanist said:


> How come some referees teams comprise only 2 persons?


These are officials that will most likely help the other referee teams which no doubt are already working together, in a 4th official capacity or sickness/injury.I'm unsure as to whether FIFA are keeping the goal line assistants now that goal line technology is in, but this is an obvious use for them as well.
It is a method for FIFA to "even" numbers up between confederations when the quality/experience isn't quite available
With 64 matches and 33 teams its obvious that many teams will only feature once, if at all


----------



## TEBC

GoSpurs said:


> The guy above me is just mad his club's stadium won't be used during the world cup. Instead, the giant, iconic, and traditional Beira-Rio will host several world cup matches.


thats what I think. If Arena Gremio would be the host stadium I dont know how would he react.


----------



## FAAN

*Arena das Dunas - Natal

January 19*









Source

*January 18*









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 19*









Source

*January 18*









Source​


----------



## Ku4t

I really find that lower stands are much more charming. And to those who thinks beauty is something subjective, there's nothing subjectiv about this point. Highers stands are made like that becouse a matter of security and visual confort for supporters. But I fink the atmosphere is more important that the visual confort. People go to the stadium to vibrate and enjoy the atmosphere. If it was a matter of game quality or visual confort, the english stadiuns wouldnt be as crowded as in the present. Thats why I cant understand this kind of stands, 1-2 meters above the ground. It's awful. When you make a barrier between the public and the show, the public and the show are affected. We must know that in Brazil we do have polite people who likes football, but they watch from their homes, afraid to going to the stadium. When you fill the stadium with polite people, who becomes afraid is the unpolite ones. We must change this bad custome.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Rude spectators should not go to stadiums to being with. Soccer should become more like an entertainment experience you watch and engage a bit, rather than a rowdy rally of fanatic masses.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> thats what I think. If Arena Gremio would be the host stadium I dont know how would he react.


yes, you DO NOT know. So dont say nonsense.


----------



## _X_

Oxymorons
Gotta love 'em:lol:


----------



## _X_

Ku4t said:


> I really find that lower stands are much more charming. And to those who thinks beauty is something subjective, there's nothing subjectiv about this point. Highers stands are made like that becouse a matter of security and visual confort for supporters. But I fink the atmosphere is more important that the visual confort. People go to the stadium to vibrate and enjoy the atmosphere. If it was a matter of game quality or visual confort, the english stadiuns wouldnt be as crowded as in the present. Thats why I cant understand this kind of stands, 1-2 meters above the ground. It's awful. When you make a barrier between the public and the show, the public and the show are affected. We must know that in Brazil we do have polite people who likes football, but they watch from their homes, afraid to going to the stadium. When you fill the stadium with polite people, who becomes afraid is the unpolite ones. We must change this bad custome.


I agree but extra few metres obviously allows for extra advertising:nuts:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Not knowing doesn't necessarily mean clueless.


----------



## Chimbanha

Arena Pantanal and Estádio Nacional are the biggest letdowns among the stadiums. Arena Pernambuco didn't look that good to begin with.

Beira Rio and Arena Corinthians are the good surprises.


----------



## biancarossi20

Chimbanha said:


> Arena Pantanal and Estádio Nacional are the biggest letdowns among the stadiums. Arena Pernambuco didn't look that good to begin with.
> 
> Beira Rio and Arena Corinthians are the good surprises.


Arena Pernambuco without the led, its now for me the biggest letdown. I loved that stadium at first, the shape, size, colors of seats, and of course the "changing" color façade, that we won´t have it anymore.
Estádio Nacional its my favorite. I like it the way it is. 

And i agree with Arena Corinthians and Beira Rio... its better than the renders, in my opnion.


----------



## carl_Alm

Arena Pernambuco without the led is a deception, but it remains a great stadium!


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 19*









Source













































Source

*Seats*









Source









Source​


----------



## saulosvieira

:eek2:


----------



## F.Sacramento

The first *"Seats"* picture is absolutey amazing!!!


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Corinthians - São Paulo

January 20

FIFA Inspection Visit*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá

January 20

FIFA Inspection Visit*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*More of Arena Pantanal*










Source









Source









Source​


----------



## biancarossi20

January 20






















































https://www.facebook.com/ivanildo.arte.7792


----------



## FAAN

About Arena Corinthians:



Gadiri said:


> *Jerome Valcke : 97% of work is done. Stadium will be ready in 15th april.*
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Arena-corinthians-valcke-confiant/433838


----------



## marcusflorida2

It has been a while since the last time I gave my opinion about the stadiums.
Here is an update on my impressions (in no particular order) ...

*Maracanã* - Giant. It has the most advanced roof system and I believe we are up for some big surprises. Loved the seat colors pattern. It's a state of art arena built to challenge the human mind and create an amazing atmosphere. We will only see its full range of possibilities in 2016. Get ready for THE spectacle.

*Nacional *- It is part of the city like if it was here since day one. I would have loved the original roof opening system. I prefer the drawings than the actual arena. Architecturally speaking I am pleased it fits and mimics its surroundings. If I open my eyes suddenly and see it ...I know I am in Brasília.

*Mineirão* - Solar panels on the roof were very welcomed. I must say it is one of my least favorites just because it is at the same time not as surprising to my eyes as others. However it is far from being a failure because it paid respect to tradition. Just what someone could expect. 

*Dunas* - In my humbled opinion it is the best of the bunch as far as architecture is concerned. The stadium rises like a blowing wind in a charming landscape. It lost a bit of the roof, but remains impressive. In order to reach the stands one must climb stairs which approach a façade as sugestive as real sand dunes. Mesmerizing.

*Amazônia* - Indigenous basket, authentic, ingenious. Together with Dunas they are the most striking and unforgetable shapes of this World Cup. What a delicious combination of amazonic fruits as seat colors choices.

*Itaquera* - Pure luxury. It stands out for its care and attention to small details. It could be a Fine Arts Museum. Definitely curious and different from everything I have seen. The opening of the 2014 Cup illuminated by its gigantic panel will be something to remember.

*Curitiba* - I like it because it will most likely be an intimist arena. When full of spectators it will be a boiling cauldron. Not to mention its versatility as a shopping mall, concert hall and whatever lives up to our imagination.

*Pantanal* - If this World Cup is green, then we literally have an infamous green arena. Not exactly what we all wished for. This was one of my early favorites. I loved the simplicity of its design and soon after I became a fan of its nature inspiration and materials. Then it changed slowly into a martian E.T. Now I am waiting for some magical ending. Totaly clueless about what to expect next.

*Castelão* - The first. So long ago I almost forgot about it. Just Ok. I like the façade but don't think it is outstanding in many ways. Its final price and promptness delivery is what I regard most as spectacular and admirable. For it alone deserves my congratulations.

*Fonte Nova* - Its openness is unique. I like the idea of a belvedere overlooking a small lake. Brings the exterior up inside and connects the game with the city. It is also a true Salvador's legend that lives again. Bluish turquoise seats are quite nice.

*Cidade da Copa* - They changed plans to make it different and colorful. They promised LED that no one has ever seen. Impossible not to look at it as a wanna be Allianz Arena without even getting close. Well, It does have a nice shape like a bridal veil dragging on the floor. What kind of wedding ? It is supposed to resemble handmade fabrics from the region. What a mess. A great modern stadium surronded by lies and not too much precision on good decisions.

*Beira-Rio* - Last but not least I see a connection to South Africa. This arena does bring back to our memory the great Nelson Mandela Bay stadium in Port Elizabeth. Only this time I think it looks more like a collar made of feathers and thus I feel it a little bit lighter as if floating by the riverside. Enjoy it a lot.

That's all for now folks !


----------



## biancarossi20




----------



## FAAN

*Arena das Dunas - Natal

January 21*









Source









Source

*Beira Rio Stadium - Porto Alegre

January 20*









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal














































http://www.secom.mt.gov.br//storage...original/d3b75205682520b4e1cb89bf81b50ecf.jpg


----------



## Suburbanist

*BBC: FIFA threatens to exclude Arena da Baixada from WC*

In what could amount to a disastrous fiasco, FIFA SG is threatening to re-assigned matches scheduled in Curitiba to other host cities as the stadium woes worsen 



> *Fifa has warned Brazil's World Cup 2014 host city of Curitiba that it could be excluded unless work speeds up.*
> 
> Fifa secretary general Jerome Valcke said that work at the Arena da Baixada stadium was seriously behind schedule.
> 
> *A decision on whether Curitiba, in southern Brazil, will remain as a host city will be announced on 18 February*, he said.
> 
> Less than five months before the tournament kicks off, six out of 12 venues are still unfinished.
> 
> After a visit to inspect the work at the Arena da Baixada, Mr Valcke described the situation as "delicate" and "very complicated".
> 
> "Let's be honest. We do not like the current state of the stadium. This is not only delayed, it is way behind schedule," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The warning should come as a wake-up call for Brazil's organising committee which has been criticised for downplaying the seriousness of the delays in Curitiba and at several other venues, says the BBC's Wyre Davies.
> 
> The Arena da Baixada stadium, which is 90% complete, is privately owned. It opened in 1999 and is being renovated for the tournament.
> 
> It belongs to one of the city's main football clubs, Atletico Paranaense, but a substantial part of the renovation cost is being financed by public money.
> 
> Fifa and the Parana state government have promised to inject an extra $17m (£10m) to speed up work at the venue.


Full text


----------



## Laurence2011

Are they working 24/7 at Curitiba?


----------



## RMB2007

Well, if Curitiba don't get it sorted after this latest warning they'll only have themselves to blame. Hopefully the extra money from the state government will sort it out.


----------



## fabbio_123

Curitiba is my only concern for the cup, and my least favorite stadium. Ironically, it was the stadium that required the smallest modification for the cup, and now it's the most delayed. Let's hope they can expedite things.


----------



## biancarossi20

Laurence2011 said:


> Are they working 24/7 at Curitiba?


No they work until 10 pm. Cause its a residential place. 

Such a great stadium, let´s pray lol. 
The good news is they will lay the grass in the next few days.


----------



## FAAN

The situation of Arena da Baixada is really worrying, but it seems that the works will become faster.

*Governmental action seeks to accelerate works in Arena da Baixada*

The proposals:

- Increase the number of workers 
- Work in the arena during 24 hours per day

State's government liberated more R$ 39 million (US$ 18.1 million) to intensify the works.


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 21*









Eduardo Braga









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena das Dunas - Natal

January 21*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

More from Arena da Baixada (21/01)



rockman said:


> Mais fotos de hoje.


----------



## FAAN

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Pernambuco gives up led ilumination
> 
> http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/e...o-desiste-de-iluminacao-colorida-4391710.html (portuguese)


It seems that they still haven't given up. According to a interview with Alexandre Gonzaga (arena's president) they're negotiating with 4 companies to install the leds before the WC. 

Let's wait. Here is the interview: http://jc3.uol.com.br/blogs/blogdot...arena_pernambuco_alexandre_gonzaga_165650.php


----------



## MarkLanegan

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Amazonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Miguel.Biango





FAAN said:


> *Arena da Amazônia - Manaus
> 
> January 21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eduardo Braga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Arena das Dunas - Natal
> 
> January 21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


Is this two arena already finish ? It seems like so.


----------



## FAAN

Arena da Amazônia is 96% completed, while Arena das Dunas is probably around 98-99% and will host its first matches this sunday (January 26).


----------



## vitacit

please, excuse me if this has been already discussed, but what will be the use of the stadium in manaus after the world cup ? what team(s) will play in there ? i heard the rumors the stadium might turn to prison after the "party"....


----------



## Observador_SJC

vitacit said:


> please, excuse me if this has been already discussed, but what will be the use of the stadium in manaus after the world cup ? what team(s) will play in there ? i heard the rumors the stadium might turn to prison after the "party"....


The stadium is gonna to be used by the local football teams and for other events, like musical shows.

The negative point is that the local football teams don't play any top Brazilian division for years. The most of the local population supports teams from southeast of Brazil and they intend to host some of their games.

Lol, I have never heard about prision, that is a joke, a bad one.


----------



## vitacit

*...*

well, i though it was as a joke but google for "stadium in manaus prison" ...))))



Observador_SJC said:


> The stadium is gonna to be used by the local football teams and for other events, like musical shows.
> 
> The negative point is that the local football teams don't play any top Brazilian division for years. The most of the local population supports teams from southeast of Brazil and they intend to host some of their games.
> 
> Lol, I have never heard about prision, that is a joke, a bad one.


----------



## FAAN

This "case" was only one judge wanting attention. Nothing serious.


----------



## biancarossi20

Its not a joke... a judge from Manaus said that. But he was being sarcastic, since the prison of Manaus is already full. Was the way for him criticized the fact that they made ​​a new stadium and not done more prisons

http://g1.globo.com/am/amazonas/not...adio-da-copa-para-abrigo-de-presos-no-am.html


----------



## Cafetëro

Que buenos estadios hizo Braisl para el Mundial, felicitaciones!


----------



## MarkLanegan

FAAN said:


> Arena da Amazônia is 96% completed, while Arena das Dunas is probably around 98-99% and will host its first matches this sunday (January 26).


So, these stadium has already finish this month right  ? 
Hope Porto Alegre; Curitiba; Cuiaba; and Sao Paolo will have such progress too 



biancarossi20 said:


> Its not a joke... a judge from Manaus said that. But he was being sarcastic, since the prison of Manaus is already full. Was the way for him criticized the fact that they made ​​a new stadium and not done more prisons
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/am/amazonas/not...adio-da-copa-para-abrigo-de-presos-no-am.html


Why don't they throw the prisoners to the Amazon River 
#justkidding


----------



## biancarossi20

MarkLanegan said:


> So, these stadium has already finish this month right  ?
> Hope Porto Alegre; Curitiba; Cuiaba; and Sao Paolo will have such progress too
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they throw the prisoners to the Amazon River
> #justkidding


Lol.... they would kill the poor alligators lol


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia 










https://twitter.com/wagnermaciel10









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0649068985.291567.309818748984&type=1&theater








































































*Alex Pazuello via Fb Miguel Biango*










*By Hemerson Ribeiro*


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*



Hemerson Ribeiro said:


> *Alex Pazuello via Fb Miguel Biango*​


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA, RIO*

http://s.glbimg.com/es/ge/f/original/2013/12/06/maracana_tour_andur-14.jpg


http://www.revistabrasileiros.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/maraca.jpg​


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Amazing pics of Arena da Amazonia.. such a beautiful stadium!!


----------



## MauryMTY26

*Wow! The Amazon image in this arena is very similar to the Omnilife Stadium in Guadalajara, Mexico. Very Nice Stadium's! : D*

Arena Amazonia








Estadio Omnilife


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^
Very similar in this photo indeed!

Is Omnilife still with artificial turf?


----------



## tinyslam

Exciting Stadiums! Can't wait to see them filled with people


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

January 21*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## gerardo16

Observador_SJC said:


> ^^
> Very similar in this photo indeed!
> 
> Is Omnilife still with artificial turf?


Not they change it to natural since 2 years now


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 22

British ambassador in Brazil visited the arena*










Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More pics:










Source









Source









Source​


----------



## MarkLanegan

MauryMTY26 said:


> Arena Amazonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estadio Omnilife


Woooow :nuts: 
Just coincidence


----------



## biancarossi20

Well, i think any stadium in the world will look like another one from the inside. 
Its chairs around a pitch lol.


----------



## biancarossi20

edited


----------



## cfrancklin

Pitbull has revealed his collaboration with Jennifer Lopez on a *song for the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil*. The song is called *“We Are One”* and also features the popular Brazilian singer Claudia Leitte, according to a Tweet sent by Pitbull Wednesday evening.

“One song brings the world together #[email protected]@ClaudiaLeitte @FIFAcom #WorldCup” the bilingual superstar wrote, and posted a photo of himself with Leitte, currently a judge on "The Voice Brasil."

Read more: Pitbull's FIFA World Cup Song A Collab with Jennifer Lopez, Claudia Leitte


----------



## AcesHigh

I dont see that many similarities BESIDES the disposition of the stands... from colors to the whole roof concept, everything is different. And if we consider only the disposition of the stands, there are several other similar stadiums.


----------



## Feleru*

Agree


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Holy sh*t according to the news Falcao Garcia (Colombia) is out of the Cup.. That sucks!! ;/// one of the prob top scorers


----------



## Feleru*

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Hole sh*t according to the news Falcao Garcia (Colombia) is out of the Cup.. That sucks!! ;/// one of the prob top scorers


Si está afuera, la lesión fue de *Rotura de ligamento cruzado anterior*. Lesión muy complicada. Por lo menos 6 meses fuera de las canchas.

se le tiraron el sueño de todo futbolista y en su mejor época. Mala noticia para Colombia pero mas mala para el propio Falcao que se le esfumo el sueño de todo profesional. Ya para el próximo esta muy viejo, no estará en el mismo nivel o se retira antes.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Arena da Dunas, on the night of Jan. 22:










https://www.facebook.com/arenadasdunas


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazon Arena


----------



## KingmanIII

The more I see of Manaus and Natal, the more they're becoming my favorites up there with Castelao and Fonte Nova.


----------



## KingmanIII

MauryMTY26 said:


> Arena Amazonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estadio Omnilife


To me it looks like a junior-sized Soccer City, with the earthy cladding and color tones.


----------



## AcesHigh

KingmanIII said:


> The more I see of Manaus and Natal, the more they're becoming my favorites up there with Castelao and Fonte Nova.


Manaus always was considered an awesome project. The dislike from many brazilians regarding Manaus stadium is not at all related to its beauty, but for its cost and fear of becoming a white tapir (since tapirs are the closest looking thing to an elephant that is native to Brazil :lol


----------



## biancarossi20

Grass in Arena da Baixada being laid










By Junior Soneca FF" Originally posted by KaladiuM


----------



## VolVinotinto

New here but I've been reading the forum since page 300 or so.. I'll be going to Salvador and Rio for the WC and can't wait to see the new/remodeled stadiums. Hoping to hear tips from you all of where to visit etc once it gets closer. Cheers!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Thts nice!! you'll be welcome to our country and hope you enjoy your time here. I also have a couple of american friends that are coming to the cup.

Talking about Salvador, i'm pretty sure you'll have a great experience there. Salvador was the first capital of Brazil and it is the home of african culture in the country. The city have received the biggest number of african slaves in the whole world during brazilian colonization until abolition. Carnival there is just awesome, so you might go to fun parties. They do have beautiful beaches and maybe some local forumer could give you a better tip about tht. It's a diverse city, like they have modern places, historic stuff but youll also see lots of poverty, dirty places and so on like in any other big city in Brazil. For a foreign it may be strange at the beggining, but remind you are coming to a developing country. 
:cheers:


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

January 26*









Source









Source​


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas from the inside.























































Alexandre Battibugli


----------



## Splin01

Some problems can arise up at the combined team of Russia on football. The point is that a training base in town Itu is in the quite deplorable state, EUROSPORT reports. In obedience to the signed agreements, all necessary infrastructure must be ready in May of this year. However much locals hide that building did not yet begin and doubt that everything will succeed to be erected in time.
all article


----------



## unalmed

can I ask why Arena Amazonia don't finish the roof? you can see a little place and the rest of stadium is finished


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ works are still on progress.. they say it's finished but there are little adjustments to reach the 100% done. Same goes for Dunes Arena.


----------



## biancarossi20

unalmed said:


> can I ask why Arena Amazonia don't finish the roof? you can see a little place and the rest of stadium is finished


That one gap in the top of the roof are being use so the workers can pass by it, to make the final adjustments in the rest of the membranes.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada


rockman said:


> Da comunidade do Orkut:


----------



## Feleru*

El de Baixada se ve super atrasado.


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio






















































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Arena da Amazônia at January 29










https://twitter.com/carlstonlavor


----------



## _X_

FIFA ticket ballet finishes today


----------



## FAAN

*Beira Rio Stadium - Porto Alegre

January 29*









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## marcusflorida2

- I'd rather if they had kept it as a clear roof between the petals in Beira-Rio.

- I am amazed by how the roof of the Amazon Arena looks so white right now.


----------



## _X_

Will be interesting to see how it turns out.Obviously the roof has to perform it's primary function of weatherproofing for its customers and at this stage it looks like it will leak


----------



## Sniper

_X_ said:


> Will be interesting to see how it turns out.Obviously the roof has to perform it's primary function of weatherproofing for its customers and at this stage it looks like it will leak


Above you can see they're filling the empty spaces with another material.


----------



## _X_

Sniper said:


> Above you can see they're filling the empty spaces with another material.


Which is good but it's not quite a complete cover.Also the inverted triangular infill which is now going in almost seems as though it requires a small stormwater system on the internal ring
As I said, will be very interested to see how it turns out-I'm sure the architects and engineers have it covered


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Arena Corinthians, January 30 - Truss being removed right now:




























https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp


----------



## AcesHigh

_X_ said:


> Which is good but it's not quite a complete cover.Also the inverted triangular infill which is now going in almost seems as though it requires a small stormwater system on the internal ring
> As I said, will be very interested to see how it turns out-I'm sure the architects and engineers have it covered


well, the myth is that in Manaus, to avoid rain in a game, you just don´t play at the specific hour which rains everyday.


----------



## The Game Is Up

So which of the stadia are going to be used in this year's Brasileirao?


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^
Maracanã
Mineirão
Arena Corinthians (Itaquerão), probably after the WC
Beira Rio
Arena da Baixada, probably after the WC
Fonte Nova
-------
The other stadia may host some games, like Arena Pernambuco, Nacional, Arena das Dunas, Arena Amazônas and Arena Pantanal.

Castelão may be used only by Ceará and Fortaleza teams that are in lower divisions.

During the Brasileirão some excelent stadia that are not in the World Cup will also be used like:

Grêmio Arena
Alianz Park

And good, but old stadia

Morumbi
Serra Dourada
Independência ***

(***) new, but not excelent


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Arena da Amazônia - assembly of membranes on façade and roof was finished yesterday.
A picture from today:










https://www.facebook.com/tata.amato


----------



## biancarossi20

Observador_SJC said:


> ^^
> Maracanã
> Mineirão
> Arena Corinthians (Itaquerão), probably after the WC
> Beira Rio
> Arena da Baixada, probably after the WC
> Fonte Nova
> -------
> The other stadia may host some games, like Arena Pernambuco, Nacional, Arena das Dunas, Arena Amazônas and Arena Pantanal.
> 
> Castelão may be used only by Ceará and Fortaleza teams that are in lower divisions.
> 
> During the Brasileirão some excelent stadia that are not in the World Cup will also be used like:
> 
> Grêmio Arena
> Alianz Park
> 
> And good, but old stadia
> 
> Morumbi
> Serra Dourada
> Independência ***
> 
> (***) new, but not excelent


Arena Pernambuco is the new home of Náutico. 
So they will play all their games there.


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^
Nautico was relegated. He asked about the Brasileirão.

I considered that Arena Pernambuco may be used sometimes in the Brasileirão because of the chance that Sport host some of their games at the Arena Pernambuco.


----------



## _X_

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/competition/02/26/78/32/maptbceng_neutral.pdf

Team training sites and accomodation

Surely a mistake for Australia??

Accomodation-Hotel Escola Senac Ilha do Boi-Vittoria
Training- Estádio Engenheiro Alencar de Araripe
Google maps tells me it's 1408km apart

:nuts:


----------



## FAAN

^^Actually it's google's mistake. This stadium is located 11 km from the hotel. You have to use coordinates to know where is the stadium, since the location that google returns on the search is completely wrong.

From: 20°20'04"S 40°21'21"W
To: Hotel Senac Ilha do Boi - Rua Bráulio Macedo, Vitória - Espirito Santo

Here: https://www.google.com.br/maps/prev...a9f7f2!2m2!1d-40.282701!2d-20.310534?hl=pt-BR


----------



## GuiBR

edit


----------



## _X_

thnx FAAN


----------



## saulosvieira

_X_ said:


> http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/competition/02/26/78/32/maptbceng_neutral.pdf
> 
> Team training sites and accomodation
> 
> Surely a mistake for Australia??
> 
> Accomodation-Hotel Escola Senac Ilha do Boi-Vittoria
> Training- Estádio Engenheiro Alencar de Araripe
> Google maps tells me it's 1408km apart
> 
> :nuts:


Australia team is going to be very close to me. I can see the hotel from my window. Such a beautiful place!










The stadium is located about 11 kilometers from hotel, in Vitória metropolitan area, city of Cariacica. Cameroon team will also stay in Vitória and will train in Kleber Andrade Stadium.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazon Arena




Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *Alex Pazuello*​


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio










*Tonico Veiga -*




























*Tiago Geremia Oliva*


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians


Ranma Saotome said:


> February 1
> 
> 
> Nice picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/SonhosSCCP/


----------



## _X_

saulosvieira said:


> Australia team is going to be very close to me. I can see the hotel from my window. Such a beautiful place!
> 
> 
> 
> The stadium is located about 11 kilometers from hotel, in Vitória metropolitan area, city of Cariacica. Cameroon team will also stay in Vitória and will train in Kleber Andrade Stadium.


Thankyou so much saulosvieira and to the others that also were helpful.

And what a beautiful place to live


----------



## FAAN

*Beira Rio Stadium - Porto Alegre

February 2*









Source









Source​


----------



## juan.83

Stunning!!


----------



## skyscraperbarra

:applause:


----------



## JorgeGt

Amazon Arena = Amazing Arena :O


----------



## fez14

Amazonia and Beira Rio are both stunning, to join Dunas, Maracana, Mineiro, forte nova, Nacional, castelao.


----------



## Xicano

What stadiums will Team Azteca/Mexico play in?


----------



## tinyslam

Xicano said:


> What stadiums will Team Azteca/Mexico play in?


6/13/14 vs. Cameroon, *Arena Das Dunas* , Natal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arena_das_Dunas

6/17/14 vs. Brazil, *Estadio Castelao*, Fortezela
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_Aderaldo_Plácido_Castelo

6/23/14 Vs. Croatia, *Arena Pernambuco*, Recife
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arena_Cidade_da_Copa


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

Xicano said:


> What stadiums will Team Azteca/Mexico play in?


*Arena das Dunas, Natal*


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*



Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *Na Arena da Amazônia todos os povos se encontram... Na foto: cacique da etnia Saterê Maué em visita ao estádio inspirado num paneiro indígena.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chico Batata*​


----------



## Sniper

Edit.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

February 10*










Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

February 11*

Prints by RenatoJG









RPC TV









RPC TV









RPC TV









RPC TV









RPC TV​


----------



## FAAN

*Ricky Martin's World Cup Song Written By Elijah King; Salaam Remi to Produce*

Los Angeles, February 10, 2014 4:00 PM EST

Ricky Martin will record a 2014 World Cup song written by Elijah King, an artist who has made several appearances on the Billboard Latin charts since 2009. Sony Music announced today (Feb. 10) that King is the winner of Sony's "Supersong" World Cup song contest.

The bilingual English and Spanish-language song "Vida," which has a tropical pop vibe, will be produced by Salaam Remi, known for his work with The Fugees, Amy Winehouse and Nas. The song will be included on FIFA partner Sony's official 2014 World Cup album, to be released on RCA in May. And a video for "Vida," Martin's second World Cup song, will be shot in Brazil in March, to be included in a TV special that will air on Sony Pictures TV channels.

King was most recently featured on "Te Gusta" a song by Venezuela's Grupo Treo that reached No. 4 on the Billboard Tropical Songs chart in 2013. His 2011 solo single "Quitate la Ropa" peaked at No. 30 on that chart.

The Miami-based singer/songwriter -who shares a Puerto Rican heritage with Martin - beat out four lesser-known finalists who entered the contest by uploading their songs to supersong.com. The field featured upbeat if not overwhelmingly original entries, but all of the finalists succeeded in coming up with songs that Ricky Martin could conceivably make the most of.

Pitbull's FIFA World Cup Song a Collab With Jennifer Lopez, Claudia Leitte

The competitors were: Tim David Weller, a 20-year-old singer from Dillenburg, Germany who had appeared on the TV talent contest "Deutschland sucht den Superstar;" Sam Kwon, 23, an Australian of Korean heritage, who recently launched his singer career in Australia after having some success with an internet video; Brazilian Rodrigo Alexey a jingle composer who has a studio in Sao Paulo; and American-born Nicolas Salazar, who works as a musician and actor in Bogotá.

Martin's previous World Cup song, 1998's "La Copa de La Vida" (The Cup of Life,)" propelled the Puerto Rican singer into the global spotlight, taking off after he performed it on the Grammys. It charted at No. 2 on Hot Latin Songs, and went to No. 45 on the Billboard Hot 100.

Shakira's 2010 World Cup hit "Waka Waka," with South African group Freshly Ground, has sold 1.7 million downloads in the U.S. 

2014's official World Cup song will be Pitbull's "We Are One" by Pitbull featuring Jennifer Lopez and Brazilian singer Claudia Leitte. The artists will perform their song at the opening ceremony of the soccer tournament, which kicks off June 12 in Sao Paulo.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...n-world-cup-song-vida-elijah-king-salaam-remi

Elijah King, Vida






^^Not my favorite among the finalists. This music is not bad, but english and *spanish*, really? :nuts:

Who will host the World Cup? Brazil or Hispanic America? :cripes:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Spanish? Now it´s gonna be impossible to convince foreigners that we speak Portuguese...

With such big cultural power on music we should have a Brazilian song, but, that´s FIFA...


----------



## issamx5

*BEIRA RIO STADIUM*













Data: 11/02/2014
Créditos: Tiago Geremia Oliva[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cratus

FAAN said:


> *Ricky Martin's World Cup Song Written By Elijah King; Salaam Remi to Produce*
> 
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...n-world-cup-song-vida-elijah-king-salaam-remi
> 
> Elijah King, Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Not my favorite among the finalists. This music is not bad, but english and *spanish*, really? :nuts:
> 
> Who will host the World Cup? Brazil or Hispanic America? :cripes:


Is this for real? Its completely non sense! Who was the smart guy that had the thought "Ok, the WC is in Brazil, lets make a Song in Spanish and English". WTF? 

Its the same that they'd make a song for 94's WC in German, since the event happened in USA. This is crazy and a disrespect man.


----------



## fabri421

Arena Pantanal is almost finished! hehe a month ago seems that will be late for the event.

I agree World Cup is in Brazil, song must be in portuguese with typical sounds and rhythms from there (samba, batucada, i don know much, but when I was in Rio, was fantastic hear and dancing -well, just a bit, principally seeing, because I'm not so god in that- those rhythms)


----------



## biancarossi20

^^
The idea is to sell, for me that´s okay the English version, since the whole planet speaks it. 
Now instead of Spanish, the other version should be in Portuguese...
but :/


----------



## hseugut

the whole planet does not speak english  and the world one day will be more democratic .. besides, portuguese is 1000 more sexy


----------



## biancarossi20

hseugut said:


> the whole planet does not speak english  and the world one day will be more democratic .. besides, portuguese is 1000 more sexy



Come on, you understood what i meant, i know you did.


----------



## MarkLanegan

FAAN said:


> *Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá
> 
> February 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


I see some of photovoltaic solar cell up there 
Is that right ?


----------



## cfrancklin

MarkLanegan said:


> I see some of photovoltaic solar cell up there Is that right ?


Yep! 
Arena Pantanal, Arena Pernambuco, Estadio Nacional, Mineirao and Maracana have photovoltaic solar cells installed on their roofs (actually, Estadio Nacional will have in time for the WC). 5 out of 12 stadiums.


----------



## FAAN

MarkLanegan said:


> I see some of photovoltaic solar cell up there
> Is that right ?


Exactly. Some WC stadiums have solar panels, around or over them. In the case o Arena Pantanal the energy will supply the own stadium.


----------



## cfrancklin

//The solar panels on Arena Pernambuco are a few meters from the arena, not on its roof.


----------



## MarkLanegan

cfrancklin said:


> Yep!
> Arena Pantanal, Arena Pernambuco, Estadio Nacional, Mineirao and Maracana have photovoltaic solar cells installed on their roofs (actually, Estadio Nacional will have in time for the WC). 5 out of 12 stadiums.





FAAN said:


> Exactly. Some WC stadiums have solar panels, around or over them. In the case o Arena Pantanal the energy will supply the own stadium.


Cool :cheers: Now the committee consistent of the promise GREEN WORLD CUP (ECO FRIENDLY WORLD CUP) 
Hope the progress for the construction going to be OK


----------



## Jarger

*Beira-Rio*


















































































Fotos retirada d grupo Beira-Rio, Gigante Para Sempre


----------



## The Real Gazmon

What are those markers on the field?


----------



## Sniper

The Real Gazmon said:


> What are those markers on the field?


They're adjusting the spotlights.


----------



## Poltronieri

Adriel Ambrózio said:


> *Amazon Arena*












Interesting indigenous girl with curly hair... icard:
I didn´t know about racial quota over indigenous people...
Perhaps it´s really hard to find a REAL indigenous girl in AMAZONIA


----------



## Poltronieri

At least the official song will have some parts in* PORTUGUESE*:






(I have no idea why foreigners always use an european accent when speaking Portuguese) 


Many people hate this song cause they say it doesn´t ressembles Brazil anyway... But I really like the beat

In the CD, There will be songs in English, Spanish and Portuguese; Everybody hates the idea that we´ll have to share the songs along with Spanish, and we know that 99% out of 200 million people in Brazil speak Portuguese, and it´s the only nation in all the Americas that doesn´t share its language with other nation; we are the only one that speaks Portuguese and that´s why we are so proud of it. But we know that Fifa doesn´t give a f*ck to any country´s culture or anything... they care about money, loads and loads of money. That´s what Fifa is all about. So, as everybody knows, Brazil is surrounded by Spanish-speaking countries, almost all of them speak it. If we consider all the Americas, people speak more spanish than english; even in USA spanish is popular and widely spoken in several states. So, this is the reason why we´ll have to listen to many spanish songs during our World Cup in Brazil.


----------



## Alanzeh

Songs in Spanish for an World Cup in Brazil its a shame.


----------



## RMB2007

The Germans did some good business:

http://www.stechert.de/en/news/news-details/news/alles-laeuft-nach-plan/


----------



## FAAN

Poltronieri said:


> At least the *official* song will have some parts in PORTUGUESE:


That's not the official song, actually is one of the finalists of SuperSong Music Contest, of Sony, that had as winner the music "Vida" (Ricky Martin will sing). If I'm not mistaken this one is of a colombian guy.

The official one have the same name, but Pitbull, Jennifer Lopez and Cláudia Leite will sing it. The official music video is already being filmed:

















Source


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá
> 
> February 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


Comparison with the original project:


















Source


----------



## skyscraperbarra

RMB2007 said:


> The Germans did some good business:
> 
> http://www.stechert.de/en/news/news-details/news/alles-laeuft-nach-plan/


*07.02.2014*
Everything is right on schedule!
Franz Stegner receives first hand impressions of the construction processes in Brazil










There are only 125 days left until the first kick off in Brazil! Not much time left. For that reason, Franz Stegner, directing manager of Stechert, travelled to Brazil for eight days to get an idea of the actual state of affairs. Together with the Brazilian partner “Kango Brasil”, Mr. Stegner visited all four 2014 World Cup stadiums, which will be equipped with Stechert products. Additionally the training stadium in Belo Horizonte was also provided with Stechert seats.

Apposite to the Brazilian “samba-culture”, the playing venues in Recife, Curitiba, Manaus and Cuiabá were equipped with colourful models of our COPACABANA (Red Dot Design Award Winner 2011), BERLIN (also used in the Olympiastadion Berlin) as well as our new KANGO Smart. Over 150,000 Stechert seat will be installed in Brazil until the start of the World Cup. So far, the majority of the products have already been installed. Only at the Arena de Baixada in Curitiba some seats still have to be mounted.










During his stay, Mr. Stegner could not recognise any deficiencies or delays – in the contrary: he was really thrilled about the stadiums:

“In terms of design and quality, the arenas in Brazil do not have to hide behind European standards. We are proud that our premium-quality products proved popular in Brazil and that we can contribute to these successful building projects. I am firmly convinced that the fans can celebrate wonderful football parties, in state-of-the-art stadiums, on first-class seats this summer.”

By equipping one third of the 2014 World Cup venues, Stechert could strengthen its leading position in the sector of stadium seating. During the 2010 World Cup most visitors had already taken their seats on products of the with rich heritage filled family-run company based in Franconia, Germany.


----------



## SWN2011

any possibility that Arena Gremio can replace Arena da Baixada ?
In my opinion should be the best option for Fifa to do right now.... AB is in too late stage of construction......will be a shame for Curitiba City, but the "SHOW GOES ON".....


----------



## Poltronieri

^^ Did you watch the Confederations Cup?


----------



## Laurence2011

I simply don't understand the façade on the cuiabá stadium, the renders make it look like glass? Would've looked so much nicer


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

February 12*









Source









Source









Source

*February 13*









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

February 13*

Prints by RenatoJG









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Xicano

FAAN said:


> *Arena da Baixada - Curitiba
> 
> February 13*
> 
> Prints by RenatoJG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


Is that the finished stadium?


----------



## nillie

Obviously no...


----------



## biancarossi20

You didn´t need to quote all the pictures again. 
And this is the stadium that has a big chance to get out of the world cup.
18 Frebuary FIFA will decide it.


----------



## biancarossi20

Celio Saiid


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Well, thankfully at night it is indeed stunning.


----------



## biancarossi20

Because you liked it, i added one more


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas










https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-d...6/photos?openPhotoId=52fd4064498ed028632da2e0










http://portalnoar.com/#


----------



## biancarossi20

Laurence2011 said:


> I simply don't understand the façade on the cuiabá stadium, the renders make it look like glass? Would've looked so much nicer


I think they changed the material.

About the façade this is the idea of it :



Ranma Saotome said:


> Yep, one of the premises of this project is to soften the temperature inside the stadium, turning it more comfortable. The idea is basically cool down the air that pass through the membrane with evaporated water of a cascade built into the stadium. The refreshed air reaches then on the corridors and other facilities.
> 
> The scheme below shows the process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://noticias.arq.com.mx/Detalles/13689.html#.UqUbK9JDt1Y


----------



## Xicano

nillie said:


> Obviously no...


stadium in a box hmmm.



biancarossi20 said:


> You didn´t need to quote all the pictures again.
> And this is the stadium that has a big chance to get out of the world cup.
> 18 Frebuary FIFA will decide it.


Dont get sassy Bianca!!
What do you men get out of the world cup?


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana in a new aerial view*


http://sportv.globo.com/site/progra...a-sao-os-melhores-do-brasileirao-de-2013.html​


----------



## nillie

Xicano said:


> stadium in a box hmmm.
> 
> 
> Dont get sassy Bianca!!
> What do you men get out of the world cup?


She means, it may not host any matches at the world cup, if it is not ready in time, or fails the meet the requirements.

The planned matches for that stadium could be hosted in another venue.

But i dont think this will happen.


----------



## AcesHigh

SWN2011 said:


> any possibility that Arena Gremio can replace Arena da Baixada ?


I really doubt it.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Exclusive: Brazil World Cup stadium was structurally damaged by fire
> 
> (Reuters) - An October fire at a Brazilian World Cup stadium caused far more damage than previously reported, according to a report by local prosecutors obtained by Reuters, raising questions about whether the stadium will be ready for the competition and why government officials have insisted the blaze was minor.
> 
> State officials overseeing construction of the still-unfinished Arena Pantanal in the western city of Cuiabá, which is among 12 Brazilian cities scheduled to host games, have long said the October 25 fire wasn't a major cause for concern.
> 
> However, an 18-page report prepared in December by the Mato Grosso state Public Ministry, an independent judicial body similar to the district attorney's office in the United States, warned that the blaze caused "structural damage" that "could compromise the overall stability of the construction."*
> 
> The report was delivered in December to the state agency overseeing the stadium's construction, the Extraordinary Secretariat for the World Cup, or Secopa. State prosecutors provided Reuters with access to the document, whose content has not been previously disclosed to the public.
> 
> It is unclear whether the damage described in the report has since been fixed. Prosecutors are scheduled to conduct a follow-up inspection of the fire site next Thursday, and they said they hoped the disclosure of the report's contents would lead local officials to be more cooperative and transparent than they have until now.
> 
> Mato Grosso state government officials continue to say that the fire did not cause structural damage.
> 
> "It has been impossible to get good information to this point," said Clovis de Almeida, a prosecutor at the Public Ministry. "We will make sure that no games occur (at the stadium) until the safety is completely guaranteed."
> 
> Under Brazil's complex legal system, the Public Ministry has a preventive role in addition to its prosecutorial mandate. Almeida is part of a special unit of prosecutors charged with monitoring the state government's actions as it prepares for the Cup.
> 
> World soccer body FIFA, which organizes the World Cup, said it was "unaware" of any structural damage caused by the fire, although it said its own recent inspections had indicated no major consequences. FIFA will "double-check" based on any allegations made in the report, Zurich-based spokeswoman Delia Fischer told Reuters by telephone on Saturday.
> 
> The Mato Grosso office of the Federal Public Ministry announced on Thursday that it is opening its own investigation into the fire, based on the state body's report.
> 
> The fire, and the conflicting reports over its fallout, raise new doubts about whether Brazil will be ready to receive roughly 600,000 foreign visitors expected to attend the World Cup from June 12 to July 13. Several stadiums have been plagued by repeated construction delays and a rash of accidents that have killed six workers.
> 
> Mendes Junior, the company building the stadium, referred all media enquiries to Secopa. That entity's chief, Mauricio Guimarães, said in an interview on Thursday that "of the reports we have, all of them say there was no structural damage."
> 
> OFFICIALS SAY ALL REPAIRS WERE MADE
> 
> The blaze, which police say may have resulted from arson, occurred in the basement level of one of the stadium's two main grandstands, which will hold roughly 10,000 people.
> 
> On Saturday, in response to Reuters' specific questions about the Public Ministry's report, Secopa sent a statement reiterating that it had received reports "guaranteeing that there was no structural damage to the Arena Pantanal, and that all the necessary repairs to the area caused by the fire have already been (made.)"
> 
> The Public Ministry report includes photos of cracks in concrete pillars that, it says, are part of the stadium's core structure.
> 
> "It is emphasized that the loss of resistance of these elements could compromise the overall stability of the construction," said the report, which was based on an inspection by an independent local civil engineer, Jonathan Almeida Nery.
> 
> According to the report, other photos show "complete decomposition" of concrete on the ceiling above where the fire occurred, as well as "less severe ... but important" damage to the stadium's steel frame.
> 
> The study concludes with Nery's "strong recommendation that the real damage suffered by the structure be verified, by means of tests."
> 
> It is unclear whether builders have conducted such tests since the fire occurred.
> 
> *Reached by telephone on Saturday, Nery confirmed the report's contents and said he was "relieved" its findings were being made public. Asked why local officials still say the fire didn't cause structural damage, he said: "I don't know. Even the engineers at the site told me there was."
> 
> Nery added that he believed the problems at the stadium were "fixable" if addressed properly.*
> 
> The Arena Pantanal is one of five Brazilian stadiums running behind schedule, having missed a December deadline for completion. FIFA has warned that unfinished facilities may be excluded from the tournament, with the most worrisome delays occurring in the southern city of Curitiba.
> 
> Any such exclusion would cost cities millions of dollars and be a major embarrassment for local politicians and World Cup organizers.
> 
> ARSON SUSPECTED
> 
> Fischer, the FIFA spokeswoman, said via email that the soccer body was aware only of "insulation material, piping, electrical cabling, pathways and switchboards, etc, (being) damaged as a result of the fire."
> 
> The first pre-World Cup test scheduled for the facility is a game between Brazilian soccer teams set for early April.
> 
> FIFA's secretary general, Jerome Valcke, visited the construction site last month.
> 
> A Reuters reporter took a guided media tour of the Arena Pantanal early Thursday, accompanied by a spokesman for Secopa and a representative of Mendes Junior. The builder did not allow the reporter access to the area affected by the fire because it was "under construction," according to the spokesman.
> 
> The cause of the fire remains a mystery.
> 
> Investigators believe the fire started with styrofoam and that it was "criminal" in nature, involving either negligence or arson, said Luciene Oliveira, an official at the Mato Grosso state judicial civil police.
> 
> Mendes Junior executives believe the fire was lit by a disgruntled construction worker who has since left the site, a source with knowledge of the investigation told Reuters. Oliveira declined comment on that possibility, but said police were looking for a witness who, they believed, has fled to the interior of the state.
> 
> The stadium is not the only aspect of Cuiabá's preparations that has experienced problems. A new $700 million light rail system that was supposed to be ready for the World Cup now isn't scheduled to be finished until December, five months after the tournament ends, Guimarães said.
> 
> A new airport terminal has also suffered delays, with work still continuing on the external structure. Guimarães said the existing airport could handle demand during the Cup if the new structure isn't finished on time.
> 
> The World Cup matches scheduled for Cuiabá are June 13, between Chile and Australia; June 17, between Russia and South Korea; June 21, between Nigeria and Bosnia, and June 24, between Japan and Colombia.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/16/us-brazil-worldcup-stadium-idUSBREA1E11520140216


----------



## ghenaney555

The maracana looks amazing in that picture. What a stadium!


----------



## VPSI

Arena Fonte Nova during 2014 FIFA World Cup:










Picture from www.ea.com


----------



## fabbio_123

Very strange news about Cuiaba. The stadium looks finished in the pics, as well as every other venue except Sao Paulo (due to crane accident) and Curitiba (money shortage). So we have 10 venues virtually ready out of 12, and there are still 4 months left for the WC. Why is it any relevant if 5 stadia missed FIFA's December deadline?

About the structural damage, it sounds strange tha prosecutors knew that for months and only now went after the press. Prosecutors love to get attention and spotlights. Let's wait and see.


----------



## FAAN

First match:

*Beira Rio Stadium - Porto Alegre

February 15*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## AcesHigh

Beira Rio is made to be looked from the air. From the ground, it´s quite bland, despite the new roof. From groundlevel, the roof "leaves" are thin so you see most of the old dated façade behind it, even if it was renewed, it still is somewhat ugly and looks old.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Uouu beira rio looks amazing!!

I love the red color choosen for the seats..


----------



## Xicano

nillie said:


> She means, it may not host any matches at the world cup, if it is not ready in time, or fails the meet the requirements.
> 
> The planned matches for that stadium could be hosted in another venue.
> 
> But i dont think this will happen.


What a waist of a stadiumhno:


----------



## malegi

Beira Rio looks much better than the Gremio Arena.


----------



## Guest

malegi said:


> Beira Rio looks much better than the Gremio Arena.


I think that's taking it too far. Beira Rio looks much better than many thought it would, but Gremio Arena is a modern marvel.


----------



## malegi

Actually, it is just my opinion. I don't like that cold blue everywhere. It's boring.


----------



## Guest

malegi said:


> Actually, it is just my opinion. I don't like that cold blue everywhere. It's boring.


Ok understood. Then again as you know Gremio's colors are blue. Taking all club colors out, Gremio Arena is my favorite stadium in Brazil after Maracana.


----------



## guilherme fiorin

5portsF4n said:


> Ok understood. Then again as you know Gremio's colors are blue. Taking all club colors out, Gremio Arena is my favorite stadium in Brazil after Maracana.


maybe because in the english thread of arena do gremio you do not see photos of the neighborhood where the arena is, the problems it presented since it was inaugurated with finishes, lawn, etc.. The Arena do Gremio is much better than the Olympics or the Beira Rio before the Reformation. But in my opinion it is better that the only arena Pantanal among the stadiuns of the world cup....
Although missing some key works in Beira Rio to be made, even without them the Beira Rio seems more beautiful than the Arena and more suited to host a World Cup in my opinion


----------



## Guest

guilherme fiorin said:


> maybe because in the english thread of arena do gremio you do not see photos of the neighborhood where the arena is, the problems it presented since it was inaugurated with finishes, lawn, etc.. The Arena do Gremio is much better than the Olympics or the Beira Rio before the Reformation. But in my opinion it is better that the only arena Pantanal among the stadiuns of the world cup....
> Although missing some key works in Beira Rio to be made, even without them the Beira Rio seems more beautiful than the Arena and more suited to host a World Cup in my opinion


As you say, my impression of Gremio Arena is based solely on the stadium itself. I haven't seen the effects it has had around the neighborhood. I guess we all have our favorites. It's good to see that people like different stadiums, it shows that the general quality of all stadiums is very high :cheers:


----------



## marceloalighieri

Só é uma pena que a maioria dos projetos elaborados "para a copa" não tenha saído do papel ou tenha sido executada de forma incompleta, como o projeto do beira rio, cujo entorno teria sido maravilhoso caso seguisse o projeto original.


----------



## Chimbanha

Curitiba icard:

The unfinished stadium holding its opening game icard:

Cuiabá potentially hiding the structural damage in its stadium icard:


----------



## Maartendev

malegi said:


> Beira Rio looks much better than the Gremio Arena.


I agree, but only from the outside. From the inside the atmosphere could be much better since the fans are more close to the pitch. I find it still a shame that they use the Beira Rio instead of the Gremio Arena.

I am anxious about the decision for Curitiba, i think that the FIFA will still proceed with this stadium since they are now working really hard on it. Which other stadium will replace the Curitiba stadium if FIFA decides to pull it out for the WC?


----------



## AcesHigh

guilherme fiorin said:


> The Arena do Gremio is much better than the Olympics or the Beira Rio before the Reformation. But in my opinion it is better that the only arena Pantanal among the stadiuns of the world cup...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

what a fucking joke... hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

malegi said:


> Beira Rio looks much better than the Gremio Arena.


but no.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazon Arena



Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *Jose Melo*​


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus

Gremio Arena is one of the Best Stadiums in Brazil even if you compare with WC Stadiums.

I think is better than Beira Rio, but anyway, Beira Rio is good as well...


----------



## guilherme fiorin




----------



## guilherme fiorin

AcesHigh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what a fucking joke... hno:


you said what you think about the Beira Rio, I will give my opinion about the Arena do Grêmio. It could have been a beautiful stadium ... if they had not chosen the ugliest part of the city to build it. That alone prevents it from being prettier than most of the World Cup stadiums, While it is indeed a modern stadium, details like the lack of filters that would prevent the chairs lose their color, best seats on the bench, and a blanket in prevent liner she had a look of careless stadium. 
In short: They designed a beautiful stadium, built in the wrong area and not bother with details.
is a very beautiful stadium. but could be a much better stadium


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

February 17*









Source









Source









Source










Source










Source​


----------



## marcusflorida2

Seriously... if I read about Arena do Grêmio again on this thread I will throw up. God... this is really annoying and sick. Fanaticism without limits. Enough.

In time.... amazing pictures from Arena da Baixada and Beira Rio.
Get over with all the jealousy.


----------



## guilherme fiorin

about Curitiba. the lawn is really almost done, or is it a wrong impression from this photo? 
I know its not just the lawn to be 100% complete, but this is one part of the stadium that work extra shift would not solve. So it's great news.


----------



## KingmanIII

marcusflorida2 said:


> Seriously... if I read about Arena do Grêmio again on this thread I will throw up. God... this is really annoying and sick. Fanaticism without limits. Enough.
> 
> In time.... amazing pictures from Arena da Baixada and Beira Rio.
> Get over with all the jealousy.


----------



## AcesHigh

marcusflorida2 said:


> Seriously... if I read about Arena do Grêmio again on this thread I will throw up. God... this is really annoying and sick. Fanaticism without limits. Enough.
> 
> In time.... amazing pictures from Arena da Baixada and Beira Rio.
> Get over with all the jealousy.


stop crying rivers.

fanaticism? I only mentioned Beira Rio, not Grêmio Arena.

the people who talked about Grêmio Arena were:

1 - Malegi, from SP, saying Beira Rio looks better than Grêmio Arena

2 - 5portsF4n, not sure from where he is, maybe England, defending Grêmio Arena

3 - Guilherme Fiorin, dissing Grêmio Arena because I said Beira Rio was bland from the ground perspective and 5SportsF4n defended Grêmio Arena, so he felt the need to put down Grêmio Arena

4 - Maartendev, from Netherlands.

5 - me, ONLY replying to Fiorin and Malegi comments about Grêmio Arena

6 - dvjmarcomatheus: not sure where he is from. Maybe São Paulo. 

7 - YOURSELF, who mentioned Grêmio Arena more in your post than I had mentioned it in my posts.



Thus dear Marcus Florida, read better before implying there is fanaticism, jealously and anything else here. The people that started talking pro and against Grêmio Arena were NOT Grêmio supporters.




guilherme fiorin said:


> you said what you think about the Beira Rio, I will give my opinion about the Arena do Grêmio.


but WHY? This thread is not about Grêmio Arena and people get pissed if someone talks about Grêmio Arena here, which is not a World Cup stadium. So you should keep ON-TOPIC and talk about Beira Rio only. I kept on topic and only mentioned Beira Rio. 

You getting off topic generated a whole off-topic argument which ended up pissing Marcus Florida. He got so pissed that he ended up not thinking straight and accusing Grêmio supporters of fanaticism, when actually the discussion was between you (Inter supporter) and some foreigners.





> It could have been a beautiful stadium ... if they had not chosen the ugliest part of the city to build it. That alone prevents it from being prettier than most of the World Cup stadiums


that makes absolutely no sense. By that logic, Beira Rio, UNREFORMED, was better looking than several World Cup stadiums. :|




> While it is indeed a modern stadium, details like the lack of filters that would prevent the chairs lose their color, best seats on the bench, and a blanket in prevent liner she had a look of careless stadium.


too much an off topic here at this thread. I won´t answer in details here. You can post it at the international Grêmio Arena thread and I can answer there.


what I can say is that you should not be talking about details, chairs quality, etc, in other stadiums before being sure such things won´t happen at Beira Rio.

returning to the subject of the topic, BEIRA RIO, I said it looks bland FROM THE GROUND, and that the façade behind the "roof leaves", despite having been modernized, still looks somewhat dated, old, whatever. The stadium is at it´s best from the air, because of the contrast of white roof and red chairs.










































































of course, there is still work to be done. But the fact is that you talked about problems in your rival´s stadium without knowing if they will exist in your team´s stadium, which is not ready yet. (and problems are likely to increase in the innauguration, with the stadium being used by 50 thousand people instead of 10 thousand).

and some things like the drain pipes over the heads of the people below are quite inexcusable. Even if you say that area is under the roof, the drain pipes are an eye sore and should be eliminated. If they are still there, they have a REASON to be there, but if that reason exists, that means it will throw water over the people below!


----------



## AcesHigh

KingmanIII said:


>


watch out! MarcusFlorida will acuse you of being a fanatic and jealous Grêmio supporter!:lol:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Aces... The message was to you and anyone else involved in this messy game of MY ARENA AND MY TEAM IS BETTER THAN YOURS. I never mentioned your name on my posting. It fits you well though. People are getting sick and tired of the same childish behavior from all of you involved on this stupid war. 
How long more until we move on ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guilherme fiorin

that's great that you decided to illustrate his opinion. I will do the same and, as recurrently as people here have asked why the arena do gremio is not the host of the World Cup instead of the Beira Rio, explain why not with photos that u posted it because I think the waterfront a much more suitable to host stage the world cup 


initially the natural surroundings of the stadium that I quoted. comments? not 


















good as you guys saw our friend accessory high posted the only photo of a broken chair in Beira Rio. notice that the chair was not broke but support. 
one of the reasons why I say that the waterfront is best that the arena is the quality of finish, including the choice seats for best quality. while a chair next to the riverside let stand, in the arena several break all games both in support










or as the seat itself 












Not to mention the fact that the seats of the arena Sorority are loosing the colors with little more than a year of use 










the same in relation to the seats of banches, much lower than in the arena of gremio compared to the Beira Rio.


















he posted the photo not built around the Beira Rio. a work that starts in a few days. with the natural environment, as quoted eh very best in Beira RIo that arena, as evidenced by the photos (besides the fact that it is a much better structured region with better access, etc..') the local environment to arena is not bad.'s not otimo too. we will know the local environment of Beira Rio in April, probably


----------



## guilherme fiorin

lit photos of the beautiful facade of the arena in the thread about it refer only to the inauguration. rented the arena lighting for that event, the Arena Stage Lighting is this. 

















the Beira Rio was not installed yet, but the stadium ja eh brighter outside the arena

















similarly, the distance between the chairs seem well above the Beira Rio, especially when compared to the upper ring of the arena. 



















although in larger quantity, the bathrooms are smaller arena and quite inferior to the Beira Rio.


----------



## guilherme fiorin

moreover, the arena has undergone the whole of last year with problems with the lawn. they appeared and disappeared more than once. station solved now? 

the lawn was a good part of last year as well









now, is …
















http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...G-JheQi0Am1T1UNNRoq-J7b4EYQXn8JsBcsNeFk0K.jpg

God only knows. but the grass on the Beira Rio, the principle is excellent


----------



## guilherme fiorin

indeed the circulation corridors of the arena are at the same time, better than the first ring and lower to the VIP sections of Beira Rio 

























but is that the Beira Rio circulation corridors not been finalized. the end result will look like this, with banners on the walls. 










this, not to mention that the arena had the lamentable episode of fence collapsing last year, something unacceptable for a , world cup host stadium












Likewise, cafeterias are far from the final result. 



as small defects in the concrete ... well ... 


























I just do not understand why these pictures do not appear on the thread in English Arena. the Beira Rio photos are there in the english thread about beira rio.

*Now, how about stop feeding this speech that is an injustice Beira Rio and not the arena in the WC if you know very well what is not?*

e nao se faça de desentendido. vc faz comentarios anti beira rio e nada imparciais em todos os threads que falem sobre o estadioi. vc sabe muito bem que isto inicia as comparaçoes sempre.
ou nunca reparou que, embora o genesio, o sparcow e o pine tambem critiquem o beira rio, os atritos em toda discussao sobre copa e beira rio sempre sao com vc?


*ps. por mim, a gente continua a disucussao em portugues nos perfis pessoais. se discordar de alguma comparaçao, poste na pagina de recados do meu perfil e eu respondo na pagina de recados do seu perfil
adoraria um contraponto e prosseguir a comparaçao, mas aqui nao eh o melhor lugar pra isso*


----------



## nillie

for outsiders like me, the problem is not so much with the Beiro Rio vs Arena rivalry. Both stadiums are nice, and i am glad Beiro Rio is there for us to enjoy now but... 

Some people might have thought it wiser to save some money and time, and use the 50k+ all seater which was already completed in 2012, instead of completely reconstructing a whole bunch of other stadiums/building new ones from scratch.

With at least 2 stadiums now struggling to make the deadline, and a number of others in danger of becoming white elephants after the tournament, while the Arena at least has reasonable attendance rates, i think u can understand that some people question why its not being used. And remember, white elephants need a lot of upkeep and cost a lot of money !

Its a simple matter of economics. Go ask them in South Africa...

On the other hand, Brazil is not South Africa when it comes to football. Its good to see many stadiums (like Beiro Rio, Allianze Park etc) rise up from the decay, and its a good evolution for at least some cities and teams. In the end, all we want is a good World Cup, but its the people of Brazil who will see what happens afterwords.


----------



## SWN2011

Arena Amazonia is very beautiful but I can't understand how the they can leave these apparent concrete between the stands...For the millions of dollars that they spent on these stadiums, I think that some liters of paint to put on these walls won't affect the budget . These concrete walls looks like that the stadium is not finished yet. 
So, this is my opinion.


----------



## biancarossi20

SWN2011 said:


> Arena Amazonia is very beautiful but I can't understand how the they can leave these apparent concrete between the stands...For the millions of dollars that they spent on these stadiums, I think that some liters of paint to put on these walls won't affect the budget . These concrete walls looks like that the stadium is not finished yet.
> So, this is my opinion.


I don´t think its necessary... in the world cup it will be just like this










Painted concrete will require periodic renewals in painting...
And after the World Cup the stadiums use that space for merchandising.









Or Just like the wonderful, and pretty Morumbi stadium :cheers:


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^

Listening Hell Bells in honor of Morumbi. :cheers:


----------



## biancarossi20

del.


----------



## biancarossi20

Chico Batata


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

AcesHigh said:


> :| :|
> as dull as your wits it seems, because I said NOTHING in the last pages, besides a single sentence saying the stadium was kinda bland from ground level.
> i bet you didn´t even read the discussion. hno:


Of course I didn't read the discussion. At this point, I know everything you have to say about it, after all, I've been watching you bashing Beira-Rio for the past five years. And that's only because you don't like Internacional.


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ He did stop a little when Arena Grêmio embarrassed the country when they had that accident in the stands some months after its inauguration :duck:


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio and Arena Gremio both are great stadiums. 
But the decision to Beira Rio as the world cup stadium was made years ago. I think it was the easiest decision, since the stadium has a better location. Anyway deal is a deal.
The tourists in Porto Alegre after the match can go to Arena Gremio and visit.


----------



## biancarossi20

A nice picture of Maracanã stadium










http://extra.globo.com/esporte/camp...nse-tem-contrato-mais-vantajoso-11546032.html


----------



## AcesHigh

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Of course I didn't read the discussion. At this point, I know everything you have to say about it, after all, I've been watching you bashing Beira-Rio for the past five years. And that's only because you don't like Internacional.


so you are an idiot for not reading the discussion. You don´t know what it was about, you do not even know what I said. If you are replying to a discussion based on YOUR IMAGINATION of what was said, you are truly more infantile than I already knew you were.



biancarossi20 said:


> But the decision to Beira Rio as the world cup stadium was made years ago. I think it was the easiest decision, since the stadium has a better location. Anyway deal is a deal.


well, I for sure am not questioning that.


----------



## donizete

*....*

The River's Edge Arena is wonderful. But aesthetically, there seems to be a disconnect in the relationship of the height of the stands with the exaggerated height of the roof. At least in the pictures I've seen so far.


----------



## AcesHigh

donizete said:


> The River's Edge Arena is wonderful. But aesthetically, there seems to be a disconnect in the relationship of the height of the stands with the exaggerated height of the roof. At least in the pictures I've seen so far.


you will be accused of being a Grêmio fan.:bash::bash::lol:


----------



## Observador_SJC

River's Edge :lol:


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

Arena da Baixada from 18/02



RenatoJG said:


> _Fotos: Alexandre Carnieri (CAP S/A)_


----------



## AcesHigh

Observador_SJC said:


> River's Edge :lol:


River´s Edge, at Happy Port, located at the Beach of Beauties (Praia de Belas) neighborhood, next to Boy God (Menino Deus) neighborhood


Maracanã Stadium: "Similar to a shaker Stadium" (from Tupi Guarani word Maracanã, that was used to designate the bird maracanã-guaçu that came in large quantities to the area, and because of that gave name to the river close to the stadium in old times. Obviously, the bird has that name because it produces a noise similar to a "shaker" instrument)

Fonte Nova: New Fountain

Arena da Baixada: Arena of the Plains in Low Ground (haha, that´s the best translation I could find for "Baixada")

Mineirão: Big Miner Stadium

Arena Recife: Reef Arena

Arena Pantanal: Swampland Arena

Arena Corinthians: no translation needed, because it was the name of an english team, and obviously (both in portuguese and english) Corinthians clearly is derived from CORINTH, Greece.

Grêmio Arena: not sure how to translate the word Grêmio. Some people translate it to english GUILD, so it would be Guild Arena? From a spanish language dictionary:
http://es.thefreedictionary.com/gremio
1 Association of people that have the same profession or job, and defend their interests according to some statues: the "gremios" were very important at Middle Ages.

So yes, I guess the best word would be GUILD.

Parque Allianz: Alliance Park

Estádio do Morumbi: 
after the neigborhood name, two tupi-guarani meanings:
1 - é um termo de origem tupi que significa "mosca verde", através da junção dos termos moru (mosca) e mbi (verde).1
2 - Para o tupinólogo Eduardo de Almeida Navarro, "Morumbi" é um termo da língua geral meridional que significa "rio das marombas (peixes grandes)" ou "lagoa cheia de taboas".2

So it´s either Green Fly Stadium or Big Fish River Stadium or Lake Full of Taboas Stadium. :lol:


----------



## PHTorres

Hello, everyone! I'm new here but I'm enjoying it so much.

I saw this pictures on globoesporte.com.


----------



## AcesHigh

PHTorres said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new here but I'm enjoying it so much.
> 
> I saw this pictures on globoesporte.com.


the link you posted seems to be from your Google Drive (maybe you got in your email?)

you can´t post it here.


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

AcesHigh said:


> Arena da Baixada: Arena of the Plains in Low Ground (haha, that´s the best translation I could find for "Baixada")


It's gonna be Downtown Arena


----------



## [email protected]

AcesHigh said:


> Mineirão: Big Miner Stadium


That would be better as "Big Minas Gerais Citizen Stadium"



> Arena Recife: Reef Arena


Or Cidade da Copa = Cup City, in Saint Lawrence of the Jungle



> Arena Corinthians: no translation needed, because it was the name of an english team, and obviously (both in portuguese and english) Corinthians clearly is derived from CORINTH, Greece.


Since it doesn't have a name, we could use Itaquerão = "Big Sleeping Stone"



> Grêmio Arena: not sure how to translate the word Grêmio. Some people translate it to english GUILD, so it would be Guild Arena? From a spanish language dictionary:
> http://es.thefreedictionary.com/gremio
> 1 Association of people that have the same profession or job, and defend their interests according to some statues: the "gremios" were very important at Middle Ages.
> 
> So yes, I guess the best word would be GUILD.


I disagree. Grêmio should be translated as "Athletic Program". If you're using the professional meaning, that maybe better as "Union".

And let's not forget the neighborhood the arena is: "One-There-It-Is" (Humaitá) :lol: -- the actual translation is "Antique Stone" (Guarani).

And you forgot 

*Arena da Amazônia = Land of the Breastless Warrior Women Arena" :lol:
*Castelão = Big Castle
*Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha = Manuel Wren National Stadium
*Arena das Dunas, em Natal = Dunes Arena, Christmas, Northern Big River

Bonus (1950 WC venue)

*Estádio do Pacaembu = Lowland Paca's Brook Stadium


----------



## FAAN

I think this version (mixing portuguese and english) wasn't posted here:


----------



## Andre Goth

AcesHigh said:


> what kind of "construction worker" do you want? Can it be an engineer? Or you want a low level guy?
> 
> because you know, in third world countries low level construction workers dont earn enough to have computers with internet, and much less they are able to speak english.


In the State of São Paulo, the lowest salary for so-called unskilled workers was fixed at R$ 1,067 (≈Us$ 450) per month. For qualified (Mason, carpenter, painter, plasterer and others), the minimum amount was R$ 1,298 (≈Us$ 560). For others qualified workers, the minimum was fixed at R$ 1,555.40 (≈Us$ 650), the average for those workers is around R$ 3,000 (≈Us$ 1,300); all of them receive also a meal ticket of around Us$ 5,00 per day and ticket for supermarket of around Us$ 75 per mouth.

Enough to buy a computer...but one thing is true, unskilled workers in general, doesn't speak english

Source


----------



## _X_

MarkLanegan said:


> Where is Sao Paulo


23°33′S 46°38′W

use original Apple maps at your own peril!!



opcorn:


----------



## MarkLanegan

biancarossi20 said:


> The last one.
> It was i joke ? I didn´t get it.


You got it :lol:



rafaelpvrBR said:


> I think the gif from São Paulo didn't load for him :lol:


Exactly 
Some stadia  



_X_ said:


> 23°33′S 46°38′W
> 
> use original Apple maps at your own peril!!
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:


Sorry 
I'm use Windows 7  :lol: 

Got the joke :nuts: ?


----------



## biancarossi20

http://globoesporte.globo.com/am/fo...s-fotos-mostram-arena-da-amazonia-pronta.html















































Chico Batata


----------



## MarkLanegan

^^
Ready for the opening ?
Just left Curitiba Cuiaba and Sao Paulo


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*



Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *"Cada um tem a Arena Amazônia e a vista que merece (rs)!" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Celio Saiid*​


..


----------



## The Dark Night

*Arena Fonte Nova, Salvador (March, 4)*











































_http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenafontenova/12937421055/in/photostream/_
​


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*




Alexandre Alcântara said:


>


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

First match tonight*









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## AcesHigh

Andre Goth said:


> In the State of São Paulo, the lowest salary for so-called unskilled workers was fixed at R$ 1,067 (≈Us$ 450) per month. For qualified (Mason, carpenter, painter, plasterer and others), the minimum amount was R$ 1,298 (≈Us$ 560). For others qualified workers, the minimum was fixed at R$ 1,555.40 (≈Us$ 650), the average for those workers is around R$ 3,000 (≈Us$ 1,300); all of them receive also a meal ticket of around Us$ 5,00 per day and ticket for supermarket of around Us$ 75 per mouth.
> 
> Enough to buy a computer...but one thing is true, unskilled workers in general, doesn't speak english
> 
> Source



I am sorry, but R$1000 is not enough to buy a computer, when they need to send most of that salary to their states of origin (usually in the northeast) to sustain wife and 6 sons.

I think you are considering a R$1000 salary from a middle class youngster perspective, where they can save the entire salary because mom and dad pay for other expenses.


----------



## Wey

Tiago Domiciano said:


> *2014 FIFA WORLD CUP STADIA* | DECEMBER/13 - FEBRUARY/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sources:* Obras para a Copa - Dezembro de 2013 | Obras para a Copa - Janeiro de 2014 | Especial: o Brasil a 100 dias da Copa​


Gorgeous stadia :applause:

It just bores me that they're all so conservatively white in their design... it's gonna be the whitest Cup ever - and I personally hate this color in sporting grounds :sleepy:


----------



## JoeyJ

This is exactly why I love forums. I ask if someone can get me in contact with a worker in Brazil, and it ends up in a discussion about salaries and if people can buy a computer with that amount of money. I did not foresee this  

Secondly, the reason I would like to do an interview with a low level worker over there is to gain some insight into the daily lives of people working on the stadiums and to understand a little bit more about Brazil. 

I am aware of the fact that internet usage is not as widespread as in western Europe for example and that the "unconnected" part of Brazil consists of people with the "minimum wage". I didn't expect some worker to answers my questions during his lunchbreak on his iPad Air to begin with.

Anyway, thanks for your help Bianca and suburbanist. 







AcesHigh said:


> I am sorry, but R$1000 is not enough to buy a computer, when they need to send most of that salary to their states of origin (usually in the northeast) to sustain wife and 6 sons.
> 
> I think you are considering a R$1000 salary from a middle class youngster perspective, where they can save the entire salary because mom and dad pay for other expenses.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians, last truss being assembled










https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp


----------



## saulosvieira




----------



## AcesHigh

JoeyJ said:


> Anyway, thanks for your help Bianca and suburbanist.


were they able to get you in contact with low level construction workers? That´s great. Will you post the interview/article somewhere in the future?


----------



## biancarossi20

Zamith Filho


----------



## biancarossi20

J.Renato Queiroz


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Baixada - Curitiba

March 10*









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Arena da Amazônia - Manaus

March 9*









Source









Source









Source









A. M. - Flickr









A. M. - Flickr​


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal
Testing lights :




































http://copadomundo.uol.com.br/album...za-primeiro-teste-de-iluminacao.htm#fotoNav=4


----------



## netinhogga

Original: http://www.secom.mt.gov.br//storage/1/webdisco/2014/03/11/original/29076a5fe57f046e1797ee56669e03fc.jpg

http://www.secom.mt.gov.br/imagens


----------



## Laurence2011

Will mixto still be using this stadium? ^^


----------



## biancarossi20

Î think 85 % of the brazilians never heard of Mixto... If heard maybe because of this stadium.
Probaly they will use this stadium, but they are in league D, if im not wrong. Its almost amateur.


----------



## Chimbanha

Finally got my tickets! Both the Round-of-16 and quarterfinals in Brasília


----------



## FAAN

Finally I got my tickets! 

Germany vs Ghana - Fortaleza
Portugal vs Ghana - Brasília
Third place match - Brasília


----------



## biancarossi20

https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## MarkLanegan

FAAN said:


> Finally I got my tickets!
> 
> Germany vs Ghana - Fortaleza
> Portugal vs Ghana - Brasília
> Third place match - Brasília


will the third place match will involve Ghana  ?


----------



## FAAN

MarkLanegan said:


> will the third place match will involve Ghana  ?


I don't know :lol:
Not wanting to belittle Ghana, but in fact the choice of these games was more for being matches of Germany and Portugal and the fact that they were still available on the FIFA website.


----------



## _X_

MarkLanegan said:


> will the third place match will involve Ghana  ?


Third place match
Australia v Ghana-Brasilia


Unhappy we aren't in the final but watya do.

You heard it here first......








opcorn:


----------



## tinyslam

_X_ said:


> Third place match
> Australia v Ghana-Brasilia
> 
> 
> Unhappy we aren't in the final but watya do.
> 
> You heard it here first......
> 
> opcorn:


lol good luck with that. I think there's a better chance of USA winning our group then Australia in the third place game, but you never know :cheers:


----------



## _X_

For those new to WC tickets-be very wary if you go outside official channels



> FIFA World Cup online ticket scam circulating, warns SCAMwatch
> Fake tickets have been mailed to people already, according to the watchdog
> 
> Hamish Barwick (Techworld Australia)
> 12 March, 2014 15:48
> Soccer fans are been urged to avoid websites selling fake tickets to the FIFA World Cup in Brazil by the ACCC’s SCAMwatch.
> 
> The consumer watchdog has warned that if fans have already received tickets purchased online, these are fake as FIFA is not sending out printed tickets before April 2014.
> 
> “Official tickets can only be brought via www.FIFA.com- no other websites or parties are authorised to sell tickets,” said an ACCC spokesperson in a statement.
> 
> “There are no legitimate tickets being sold as part of a travel package, as no official tour operator has been authorised by FIFA.”
> The spokesperson warned that websites operated by scammers may use the official 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil logo and trademarks. Some websites are offering fake ticket-inclusive travel packages for up to A$30,000 per person.
> 
> Fans can check to see if their tickets purchased online are real by contacting FIFA’s official ticket agent, MATCH, via [email protected].
> http://www.techworld.com.au/article...line_ticket_scam_circulating_warns_scamwatch/


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*



Alexandre Alcântara said:


> *Chico Batata*​


----------



## tinyslam

I wish they would have incorporated some kind of coloring on the skin of Amazon's roof. It looks cool at night but there's so much wasted potential


----------



## biancarossi20

tinyslam said:


> I wish they would have incorporated some kind of coloring on the skin of Amazon's roof. It looks cool at night but there's so much wasted potential


Its hard to please you americans, huh ? lol kidding.
I didn´t understand very well, you would like different colours, not only white, is that so ?


----------



## BlazerBlaze

biancarossi20 said:


> Its hard to please you americans, huh ? lol kidding.
> I didn´t understand very well, you would like different colours, not only white, is that so ?


I think that's what he's getting at. Some yellow, orange, and greens on the membranes/framework would really add a lot to the look. 

Don't get me wrong. This is one of my favorite stadiums, but if i had to change something it would be that.

Maybe this might explaine why us Americans like different colors so much. Most of our newer stadiums and buildings in general are designed to be used with LED lighting to help "set the mood" of the event. Like the new stadium in Atlanta will change colors depending on the event taking place. We've been brainwashed with it! lol


----------



## biancarossi20

BlazerBlaze said:


> I think that's what he's getting at. Some yellow, orange, and greens on the membranes/framework would really add a lot to the look.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. This is one of my favorite stadiums, but if i had to change something it would be that.
> 
> Maybe this might explain why us Americans like different colors so much. Most of our newer stadiums and buildings in general are designed to be used with LED lighting to help "set the mood" of the event. Like the new stadium in Atlanta will change colors depending on the event taking place. We've been brainwashed with it! lol


Now i get it.
Yeah i agree, it would be much better, but i think the fact is, we are poor over here :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Arena Pernambuco was supposed to have the whole façade iluminated with leds lighting .
But it won´t have anymore, the money ran out lol
So now its just like this










*The projetct*



















It was one of my favorites projetct to the world cup, now i don´t like it so much anymore.


----------



## tinyslam

That would have been awesome. Yes Blaze is correct I think with that pattern especially they could have introduced some different colors.


----------



## JoeyJ

BlazerBlaze said:


> I think that's what he's getting at. Some yellow, orange, and greens on the membranes/framework would really add a lot to the look.....l


I think that will look messy. They already have a orange-yellow gradient with the color of the seats on the inside. Keeping the outside plain and simple is a good thing IMO. Never overuse color. But it's matter of taste i guess


----------



## tinyslam

Yea it would probably be tacky but it might look good with the right color combinations. This is just a quick visualization 










It could have even been dynamic and changed depending on what teams were playing in the stadium


----------



## Suburbanist

Lumbergo said:


> aren't they downsizing Cuiaba's stadium after the world cup? I believe the plan was to dismantle the upper goal ends, leaving only a single tier behind the goals.


They are now considering leaving the stadium with full capacity.


----------



## AcesHigh

5portsF4n said:


> Thanks. Yeah that's pretty much what I thought was the case. I think Mr Vickery was just being sensationalist to point out that perhaps it was not the right decision to award a city with a lack of well supported local teams a large stadium. But politically I understand that Brazil had to spread the tournament away from the east coast.


No, Tim was not being sensacionalist. What he meant is that the LOCAL AMERICAN FOOTBALL CLUB is bigger than the LOCAL SOCCER clubs.

Because after all, that´s the point here, isn´t it? Oh, Gremio, Inter, Flamengo, São Paulo, etc, are big in Cuiabá.

And, so what? It´s like building a stadium in Beijing because Barça or Manchester United are popular there.

You don´t build a stadium for teams from far away that MIGHT play a friendly once per decade in that stadium.

You build a stadium for LOCAL teams.

which is exactly the reason the american football team from Cuiabá posed for that photos, not any "soccer" club.


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^greater game!! Have PC?


----------



## The Dark Night

*end of February:* 


*Maracanã*



















*Arena de São Paulo*





















*Estádio Nacional*





















*Castelão*





















*Mineirão*





















*Arena Pernambuco*




















*Beira-Rio*





















*Arena da Amazônia*





















*Arena da Baixada*





















*Arena das Dunas*





















*Arena Pantanal*


















_http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/galeria_​


----------



## petropouli

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ^^greater game!! Have PC?


No, the game will be released only for X360 and PS3.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina might get Nigeria*:
> 
> 
> 
> In short: Campinas was chosen by Nigerians, but they are apparently worried with delays on the local stadium. Londrina stepped in as an alternative.


I didn't expect it would go that far: Nigerians to visit Londrina.


----------



## JoeyJ

AcesHigh said:


> were they able to get you in contact with low level construction workers? That´s great. Will you post the interview/article somewhere in the future?


A very helpful forum-user went to the Arena Corinthians with my questions and did an interview with Robinho. It resulted in this blogpost. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## _X_

Well done Joey and who ever did the interview


----------



## marcusflorida2

Really enjoyable interview and blog, Joey. Congrats !


----------



## AcesHigh

JoeyJ said:


> A very helpful forum-user went to the Arena Corinthians with my questions and did an interview with Robinho. It resulted in this blogpost. Hope you guys like it.


good, and good Cup too.

unfortunately, as I said, you would not find low level construction workers here, and very few people here have access to the stadiums and workers (like this forum-user had), that´s why my suggestion was for you to go to the Brazilian subforum World Cup section, where there are hundreds of different users posting about each stadium, increasing the chances of finding people with access to the stadiums under construction.


----------



## fabbio_123

Aces, in fact, according to The Economist, 80% of Brazilians aged 16 to 25 have regular access to the Internet. http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21598975-social-media-will-play-big-part-years-campaign-winning-hearts-and-likes?frsc=dg%7Cd


----------



## biancarossi20

Here we go again.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.793849380643508.1073741839.491370590891390&type=1











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JoeyJ

biancarossi20 said:


> Here we go again.


Exactly what I thought  

Nice pictures of the Arena das Dunas. Is it me or does the exterior look like an armadillo?


----------



## marcusflorida2

Joey... they are supposed to look like sand dunes (quite common in this area), but you know.... imagination flies.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal










https://www.facebook.com/adriano.z.arquiteto

Arena da Baixada









Instagram: vitoriomn


----------



## biancarossi20

^^^^ lol


A beautiful picture of Arena das Dunas and Natal skyline










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/13252764694_186a6d1241_b.jpg


Arena da Amazônia at night look like just like the renders









https://www.facebook.com/edmarfotos


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> Interesting article about the reluctance of local clubs to embrace the new WC stadiums in cities like Recife, Salvador or Belo Horizonte: No place like home
> 
> One bit I found particularly interesting was the evaluation that a stadium such as Fonte Nova (Salvador) needs 33 well-attended matches and four concerts per year in order to pay the running costs.


in a recent interview, Luis Paulo Rosemberg (Corinthians vice-president), said that the maintenance and running costs of Corinthians Arena are R$ 30 million per year. (a little less than 15 million dollars).

if we suppose Arena Bahia has the same maintenance cost...

R$40 average ticket price
25 thousand spectators in average
33 matches / year

R$ 33 million.

It would barely cover the maintenance/running costs, even with an average attendance quite above the average in Brazil.


----------



## PHTorres

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Pantanal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/adriano.z.arquiteto
> 
> It doesn't look like a Word Cup stadium. Sorry, people of Cuiabá, but this image makes me sad.


----------



## PHTorres

biancarossi20 said:


> ^^^^ lol
> 
> 
> A beautiful picture of Arena das Dunas and Natal skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/13252764694_186a6d1241_b.jpg
> 
> Beautiful picture! Now this looks like a World Cup stadium. Congratulations, Natal!


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

Can't wait for the World Cup! :banana:


----------



## Feleru*

La canción de *Shakira* para el mundial feat feat. Carlinhos Brown
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/sa9vbtf2bemb7sk/13+La+La+La+(Brasil+2014)+[Feat.+Car.mp3


----------



## Andrew_za

rafaelpvrBR said:


> PHTorres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look a World Cup stadium for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually this, with a capacity of 51 000 seats. The stadium has been modified since its construction in the mid 1900's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS
> A pre existing stadium that got a new roof with a seating capacity of 42 000
Click to expand...


----------



## marcusflorida2

It wasn't BiancaRossi who said that Arena Pantanal doesn't look like a WC Stadium.
That was a statement made by PHTorre. He made a mistake when quoting her picture.
Take it easy guys.


----------



## biancarossi20

del


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada
Façade lighting tests:


----------



## _X_

Andrew_za said:


> A pre existing stadium that got a new roof with a seating capacity of 42 000


Rustenberg was the least enjoyable of the 6 stadiums I went to 2010-and I went twice-lol

Most of the South African stadiums were truly amazing


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*









Original:http://www.secom.mt.gov.br//storage/1/webdisco/2014/03/20/original/4abdf30b73d238a571debd215db8a0e4.jpg









Original: http://www.secom.mt.gov.br//storage/1/webdisco/2014/03/20/original/3d149bbf223027cbbaa2ce07c67c34ad.jpg

secom.mt.gov.br/imagens


----------



## afonso_bh

_X_ said:


> Rustenberg was the least enjoyable of the 6 stadiums I went to 2010-and I went twice-lol
> 
> Most of the South African stadiums were truly amazing


From TV it was one of my favorites. Nice atmosphere.


----------



## Andrew_za

_X_ said:


> Rustenberg was the least enjoyable of the 6 stadiums I went to 2010-and I went twice-lol
> 
> Most of the South African stadiums were truly amazing


I'm sure it was, but the stadium is perfect for its location and for the locals who use the sports complex post world cup.


----------



## biancarossi20

https://plus.google.com/photos/102118946090206524932/albums?banner=pwa


----------



## PHTorres

Andrew_za said:


> rafaelpvrBR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually this, with a capacity of 51 000 seats. The stadium has been modified since its construction in the mid 1900's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS
> A pre existing stadium that got a new roof with a seating capacity of 42 000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing with Korea/Japan stadiums (12 years ago), NO!
> 
> South Africa didn't have world cup stadium enough. And it made me sad too.
Click to expand...


----------



## AcesHigh

exactly, even with these minor modifications, these stadiums are still wayyyy below the quality of any 2014 World Cup stadiums, including Cuiabá.


----------



## Andrew_za

^^ Lol FIFA has requirements for all the stadiums to be used in a World Cup. As long as you meet the requirements, they are given 'World Cup status'.

2010 was successful, and 2014 will be too. Lets go Brazil!


----------



## AcesHigh

Andrew_za said:


> ^^ Lol FIFA has requirements for all the stadiums to be used in a World Cup. As long as you meet the requirements, they are given 'World Cup status'.
> 
> 2010 was successful, and 2014 will be too. Lets go Brazil!


the requirements for the 2014 World Cup were clearly higher. Some of those stadiums from Africa would NOT be accepted in Brazil, where FIFA asked roof over at least 85-90% of the seats PER STADIUM.


----------



## lgmk

AcesHigh said:


> the requirements for the 2014 World Cup were clearly higher. Some of those stadiums from Africa would NOT be accepted in Brazil, where FIFA asked roof over at least 85-90% of the seats PER STADIUM.


FIFA is always updating the requirements. For example the Arena da Baixada, when it was rebuilt in 1997 the project filled all the requirement from FIFA at the time. When it was time to finish the stadium for the 2014 World Cup they had to do some major renovations in order to fit the requirements that FIFA now asks. These included but were not limited to changing all the seats that were already installed, lowering the field and demolishing the old roof in order to build a new one, which are pretty major requirements that changed in 15 years.


----------



## AcesHigh

Arena da Baixada had some MAJOR blindspots that would not be accepted at any World Cup stadium, even 20 years ago.


----------



## lgmk

AcesHigh said:


> Arena da Baixada had some MAJOR blindspots that would not be accepted at any World Cup stadium, even 20 years


Well obviously someone deserves to get hit for thinking those seats should be put there, these blindspot areas should never have been considered part of the benches. But my point is, in less than 15 years those seats that were "world cup standard" weren't anymore, the same goes for the pitch height and the roof. You can be certain that the stadiums of the 2018 or 2022 world cup will be much better and in some time all the 2014 stadiums will be old-fashioned at least by Fifa standards.


----------



## MarkLanegan

AcesHigh said:


> Arena da Baixada had some MAJOR blindspots that would not be accepted at any World Cup stadium, even 20 years ago.


WHAT THE 
hno:
:bash:


----------



## Andrew_za

AcesHigh said:


> Arena da Baixada had some MAJOR blindspots that would not be accepted at any World Cup stadium, even 20 years ago.


That is just dumb. No stadium, be it for world cup or not, should be built like that.


----------



## AcesHigh

Andrew_za said:


> That is just dumb. No stadium, be it for world cup or not, should be built like that.


I agree, but as I said, it HAD been built with some major blindspots. Exactly because of that, the stadium suffered MAJOR interventions, which resulted in the loooong rebuilt time.


----------



## jackass94

Andrew_za said:


> That is just dumb. No stadium, be it for world cup or not, should be built like that.


the stadium in Kazan which will host WC-2018 has the same problem (those seats nearby the roof supporting structure). But there will be not many of blindspots and these places won't be sold


----------



## skyscraperbarra

If you take those seats off, there are no more problems, sure you would lose some tickets sale but not enough to condemn the stadium as not WC value!


----------



## Jarger




----------



## Jarger




----------



## Jarger




----------



## Jarger




----------



## Guest

Looks great, but that aren next to it is a little off putting from an aerial perspective.


----------



## AcesHigh

5portsF4n said:


> Looks great, but that aren next to it is a little off putting from an aerial perspective.


it was supposed to be renovated too, but wasn´t. It´s quite ugly compared to the stadium next to it.


----------



## _X_

Great pics.
It's so similar to Port Elizabeth from the last world cup-I've always thought that


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Amazon Arena*


----------



## _X_

79 Days
12 Hours
12 minutes
6 seconds


----------



## Andrew_za

_X_ said:


> Great pics.
> It's so similar to Port Elizabeth from the last world cup-I've always thought that


Very similar!


----------



## hugenholz

*Brazil World Cup city 'may drop out'
*

The mayor of Porto Alegre, in southern Brazil, says his city may drop out of June's football World Cup if key legislation is not approved this week.

Jose Fortunati told a local station that "there was no plan B" to find much-needed extra funding.

He says a bill creating tax breaks for companies investing in temporary structures for the tournament must be voted on on Tuesday.

The Brazil World Cup starts on 12 June but some cities are behind schedule.

Porto Alegre's Beira Rio stadium is nearly ready, but it still needs temporary structures to house the media, sponsors and other requirements by the world football governing body, Fifa.

The outside of the stadium, due to host five matches, including fixtures with France, Holland and Argentina, is still unfinished.

'No Plan B or C'

But in an interview with Radio Gaucha, Mr Fortunati said he was more worried about the temporary structures.

"If the project is not voted on, we won't have the World Cup in Porto Alegre. There's no Plan B, nor C nor Z," he warned.

The legislation that allows tax exemptions to firms that invest in the structures was poised to be voted on by the Rio Grande do Sul state legislative assembly on Tuesday.

The authorities are not allowed to use public money in structures that will not be used after the World Cup.

Fifa Secretary General Jerome Valcke said on Friday that delays were most worrying in Sao Paulo's Arena Corinthians – set to host the opening match – and in Porto Alegre's Beira Rio, just under three months before the tournament.

Source: BBC News


----------



## AcesHigh

nonsense. It won´t drop out. This is just arm wrestling from the mayor trying to force the State Legislative to approve a law conceding tax isentions to companies willing to invest in the temporary structures FIFA wants.


the stadium will be ready. The question here is the temporary structures FIFA asks to be installed. They will cost U$15 million and have no use after the tournament.

Internacional (the club which owns the Beira Rio stadium) signed a contract saying they would build the temporary structures.

Apparently, on word of mouth only, Internacional agreed with the city and state governments that the city/state would build the temporary structures. But word of mouth has no legal value really, compared to their signature on a CONTRACT.

With the World Cup near, Internacional says they will not build the temporary structures, that the government must pay for them. But the Public Ministery (which belongs to the judiciary (public attorneys and such) and is independent of the executive branch), says the stadium is private and the government should not put public money on the temporary structures, unless it´s a LAST resort measure AND the public money goes in form of a loan to Internacional, which must repay it later.

The mayor Fortunatti meanwhile, impeached by the Public Ministery of putting money in the temporary structures, along with the state governor Tarso Genro, are asking the State Legislative to pass a law to give fiscal incentives to private companies to build these temporary structures.

In that case, the state is not really giving money to build them, but just not collecting taxes on those companies, a value that would be quite smaller than the $15 million needed, and the companies would get the rest from advertising ON the public structures.

The chance of the Cup not being held in Porto Alegre is near zero. FIFA can´t change this kind of stuff now. Most tickets for the 5 POA matches have already been sold.

The Public Ministery is against the State conceding the tax isentions WITHOUT future compensation by FIFA or Internacional.

The Municipality Secretary of Administration already informed that if the law is not passed, FIFA itself will pay for the temporary structures, and then will CHARGE THE CLUB (Internacional will have a debt with FIFA) based on the contract Internacional signed.

If Internacional doesn´t pay FIFA, it can be relegated to 2nd or 3rd division, or even be disfiliated from FIFA. Sounds fair


----------



## marcusflorida2




----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians 
Led façade almost done









https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp










https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp

No more towers holding the south roof, and gaps being closed.








https://twitter.com/corinthians

Mixed Zone









Suites Concourse




































Main entrance hall








https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

_X_ said:


> 79 Days
> 12 Hours
> 12 minutes
> 6 seconds


There's a watch right in front my workplace.


----------



## MarkLanegan

Arena Corinthians now will be finish in April right ?


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal


























http://www.secom.mt.gov.br


----------



## anhelli

Is that Arena da Baixada s pics renders images? 

Congrats, thats a very nice stadium! 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AcesHigh

Yeah, yeah. One death is too many. It's obvious we all wanted absolutely no deaths at all. But realistically speaking, it's a third world country with the task of building from scratch or massively reforming 12 stadiums.

Did any other World Cup performed such a task? We can discuss that below, but I doubt it.

Considering the number of new stadiums and the level of reforms needed in the ones reformed, some loss of life was almost inevitable. Take into account 2 lives were lost in the crane accident (not a question of workers security... remember a similar accident in Milwalkee Stadium killed 6 at once) and the record is not that bad for a third world country running against time.

As I showed, 25 died at Sochi Olympics construction works...


----------



## marcusflorida2

As long as this is not a reason to relax and increase our death toll... you may think the way you want.
To me....Lives are worth the same, be it in a third world country or wherever. Caution and care must be the same. Safety is not a developed world privilege . I know that you didn't say otherwise, but I just had the urge to make it clear to everyone.


----------



## MarkLanegan

When i see Arena Pantanal pitch and tribunes 
I remember Marassi Stadium (Luigi Ferraris Stadium) of Genoa


----------



## _X_

The glass balustrades are a great advancement in cutting down on the ammount of obstructed view seats

:righton:


----------



## AcesHigh

marcusflorida2 said:


> As long as this is not a reason to relax and increase our death toll... you may think the way you want.


it´s not a question of relaxing. Quite the inverse. It´s a question of HURRYING because so much stuff is LATE




> To me....Lives are worth the same, be it in a third world country or wherever. Caution and care must be the same.* Safety is not a developed world privilege* . I know that you didn't say otherwise, but I just had the urge to make it clear to everyone.


Oh, but safety IS a privilege of the first world. Or at least, that´s what statistics show everywhere.


----------



## biancarossi20

anhelli said:


> Is that Arena da Baixada s pics renders images?
> 
> Congrats, thats a very nice stadium!
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


its real images.


----------



## Andrew_za

At first I wasn't too sure, but I like Arena da Baixada. The interior is similar to Cape Town Stadium, used during 2010.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Andrew_za said:


> At first I wasn't too sure, but I like Arena da Baixada. The interior is similar to Cape Town Stadium, used during 2010.


You mean the Newlands one? Because it's squared.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I find Baixada to be almost identical at the inside to the Otkritie in Moscow. Both excellent stadiums.


----------



## Chimaera

alexandru.mircea said:


> I find Baixada to be almost identical at the inside to the Otkritie in Moscow. Both excellent stadiums.


In my opinion Baixada Arena is superior to Otkritie Arena.

- inside: Baixada is bathing in light, Otkritie is quite dark and closed
- structure: I prefer the boxy "shell" of Baixada over the one in Moscow. Roof and walls are part of the structure, in Moscow the facade doesn't really have a function other than to hide the ordinary, almost ugly outer structure. 3 more bonus points for the multifunctionality and compactness of Baixada (stadium+arena), the urban setting and the fact it is a renovation/expansion. For all those reasons, I think Baixada has more character and identity, has a "stronger" design.


----------



## Andrew_za

Yuri S Andrade said:


> You mean the Newlands one? Because it's squared.


No, this one because of the interior colour scheme.


Andrew_za said:


> By: Nowy Styl Group


----------



## biancarossi20

There is nothing similar between Arena da baixada and Cape town stadium, in my opnion.


Fonte Nova looks like a little bit.


----------



## RMB2007

Arena da Baixada is pretty much Brazil's version of the Esprit Arena in Germany.


----------



## biancarossi20

I chosed better pictures for the stadiums than Panini


biancarossi20 said:


>


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Chimaera said:


> In my opinion Baixada Arena is superior to Otkritie Arena.
> 
> - inside: Baixada is bathing in light, Otkritie is quite dark and closed
> - structure: I prefer the boxy "shell" of Baixada over the one in Moscow. Roof and walls are part of the structure, in Moscow the facade doesn't really have a function other than to hide the ordinary, almost ugly outer structure. 3 more bonus points for the multifunctionality and compactness of Baixada (stadium+arena), the urban setting and the fact it is a renovation/expansion. For all those reasons, I think Baixada has more character and identity, has a "stronger" design.


Agreed. Otkritie is darker and the exteriour is not very graceful. On the other hand the striking red & green contrast at the inside is something I am keen on, and I suspect the furbishing of the interiour spaces will be more lavish. They'll probably end up matched, in my book.


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


> There is nothing similar between Arena da baixada and Cape town stadium, in my opnion.


Absolutely agree.

Could be the strangest post I've ever seen from Andrew:lol:

The absolute magnificence of Green Point just can't be understated
Probably my favourite stadium in the world


----------



## biancarossi20

And if im not wrong, Germany did a great game against one of our neighbours, in that stadium lol :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## dande

Brazil really dropped the ball when it comes to organizing WC. Yet another death at the arena site in Sao Paolo, many stadiums still far from completed. Hopefully IOC is watching and putting preasure on Rio to finish the works on time.


----------



## will101

biancarossi20 said:


>


Ah, interesting secret message. I hope the rest of the seating clarifies it.


----------



## AcesHigh

dande said:


> Brazil really dropped the ball when it comes to organizing WC. Yet another death at the arena site in Sao Paolo, many stadiums still far from completed. Hopefully IOC is watching and putting preasure on Rio to finish the works on time.


imho, most deaths (which btw happened mostly in only 2 stadiums out of 12) happened due to the delays in stadium construction and the hurry resulting from it.

and why the delays? Sorry, but imho we have to share the blame with FIFA itself.

There is a simple explanation. *FIFA should had announced the host cities BEFORE.* Yes, Brazil knew for a long time it would be host. But ALL PROJECTS for the World Cup depended on World Cup budgets that could only be released for World Cup projects. *Therefore, nothing could be started before cities knew FOR SURE they were host cities.*

The host cities were *ONLY ANNOUNCED in 31 May 2009*!!! Only then could host cities start all the bureaucracy of environement licenses, budgets, final projects, public biddings, etc, etc.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

dande said:


> Brazil really dropped the ball when it comes to organizing WC. Yet another death at the arena site in Sao Paolo, many stadiums still far from completed. Hopefully IOC is watching and putting preasure on Rio to finish the works on time.


The name of the city is São Paulo.


----------



## will101

AcesHigh said:


> The host cities were *ONLY ANNOUNCED in 31 May 2009*!!! Only then could host cities start all the bureaucracy of environement licenses, budgets, final projects, public biddings, etc, etc.


I'm sorry, but I can't agree with you blaming FIFA. That was almost five years ago, and almost everything but the actual contracts and construction could have been done before then.


----------



## maniacoargento

biancarossi20 said:


> And if im not wrong, Germany did a great game against one of our neighbours, in that stadium lol :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


Why did you have to remind us that? :tongue: lol


----------



## Andrew_za

_X_ said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> Could be the strangest post I've ever seen from Andrew:lol:
> 
> The absolute magnificence of Green Point just can't be understated
> Probably my favourite stadium in the world


Haha dont forget "2010 did not have world class stadiums" :lol: 
I meant the colour scheme inside the stadium bowl. It look's so clean and fresh. Green grass, white & grey seats, blue sky.


----------



## TEBC

dande said:


> Brazil really dropped the ball when it comes to organizing WC. Yet another death at the arena site in Sao Paolo, many stadiums still far from completed. Hopefully IOC is watching and putting preasure on Rio to finish the works on time.


This death in particular it was a negligence of the worker who (for unknown reasons) was not using the safety equipament. It´s sad, but the rush of the work has nothing to do with it. BTW he was not working at the stadium itself but at the provisional stands, which could be delivered later. Some stadiums like Salvador and Natal just started building it now.

And about Rio´s preparation for the OG, most of the venues are on schedule. Our Olympic Village is one of the most advanced ever built.


----------



## AcesHigh

will101 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't agree with you blaming FIFA. That was almost five years ago, and almost everything but the actual contracts and construction could have been done before then.


no, the brazilian bureaucratic system is slow and FIFA knew it or should have known. 

in São Paulo for example, they took FOREVER dealing with São Paulo about Morumbi, until they decided to pass the World Cup to Corinthians stadium (the same one where 3-4 deaths already occured exactly because of the hurry).

everything done first needed FIFA approval, before the cog wheels started rolling and moving the machine.

if you want to blame Brazil for not doing it on time, blame for not doing it on 5 years, not 7 years.


----------



## biancarossi20

dande said:


> Brazil really dropped the ball when it comes to organizing WC. Yet another death at the arena site in Sao Paolo, many stadiums still far from completed. Hopefully IOC is watching and putting preasure on Rio to finish the works on time.


I think just like the Confederation´s Cup, Brazil will host a great World Cup. Brazil shouldn´t delay so much the stadiums, but let´s face it, what does it change ? I was in Maracanã (Mexico x Italy Confed´s Cup) and once a stadium is finished, it doesn´t matter if was finished in december or may ( Maracanã was 100% finished only 1 month before the tournament). Im not giving an excuse, to FIFA is sure a big headache, and for us a little bit of shame, but to the fans, tourists, players and the tournament itself, its not. 
I saw a lot of happy tourist in Rio, not only inside Maracana, but days after and before the match. People driking, taking pictures, having fun, wearing Italy, Mexico´s shirt, Americans, Germans, etc, A unique enviroment. I think it was a good test, and Brazil did great.


----------



## JorgeGt

Yuri S Andrade said:


> The name of the city is São Paulo.


I think he means Rio as the 2016 SOG host... By naming he IOC.


----------



## Jarger

GPS Repostagem, Alexandre Sperb


----------



## hugenholz

And another delay...



> *Work at Brazil's Worlcup Stadium halted after worker dies*
> SAO PAULO
> 
> (Reuters) - Brazilian authorities halted work at the temporary stands of the stadium that will host the opening match of this year's World Cup following the death of a worker, the company in charge of the construction said on Monday.
> 
> The regional labor authority of Sao Paulo demanded that Fast Engenharia stop building to make a technical analysis of the project, the company said in a statement. Fast Engenharia said that after the analysis it will announce a new time frame for finishing the temporary stands.
> 
> Fabio Hamilton da Cruz died on Saturday after falling 25 feet (7.6 meters) while installing floors on the stands, becoming the third construction worker to perish while working on the Arena Corinthians on the outskirts of Sao Paulo. Seven workers have died building Brazil's World Cup stadiums.
> 
> The stadium was supposed to be finished in December but the delivery date was pushed back after two workers were killed in November when a crane toppled over.
> 
> Work has been slow since then and there is concern that safety may be taking a back seat to haste as workers rush to finish the stadium in time.


----------



## _X_

On a lighter note.....



> *Revealed! Germany to win 2014 World Cup after beating Brazil in the final*... according to The Simpsons
> If this special Simpsons episode is anything to go by, you should be backing Germany to win this summer's World Cup.
> 
> The animated cartoon is set for a special one-off show this month, dedicated to the eagerly-awaited tournament in Brazil.
> 
> It has already been confirmed by Fox Broadcasting Company that hapless father Homer will star as a referee in the final.
> 
> And this images suggests Germany will defeat Brazil 2-0 in the showpiece match - with the result unlikely to please the host nation.
> 
> The special episode is set to touch on match-fixing within the sport, as Homer's professional integrity is put to the test by a wealthy South Amercian gangster.
> 
> It has not yet been discussed whether he accepts the bribe or quite how he manages to land himself a job as a referee in the first place but the episode is expected to draw a large audience when it is aired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/2014-world-cup-germany-win-3321431


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

_X_ said:


> On a lighter note.....


Interestingly, German referees had problems with match-fixing not long ago. For some reason they decided a "wealthy South American gangster" was more appropriate to play the role...


----------



## will101

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Interestingly, German referees had problems with match-fixing not long ago. For some reason they decided a "wealthy South American gangster" was more appropriate to play the role...


Relax. It's a comedy. Nobody takes the show seriously. The important thing is how good the jokes are.


----------



## biancarossi20

will101 said:


> Relax. It's a comedy. Nobody takes the show seriously. The important thing is how good the jokes are.


Once you start watching Family Guy, Simpsons loses the fun.


Arena Pantanal, today the stadium will receive its first match, even missing half of the seats, because that is how we do things here in Brazil.














































https://www.facebook.com/magaly.oliveira.33


----------



## _X_

Good to see most of the seat brackets for the remaining seats are already installed


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

will101 said:


> Relax. It's a comedy. Nobody takes the show seriously. The important thing is how good the jokes are.


I'm completely relaxed. While one might bigotry funny, I find amusing how some Americans in the 21st century still find entertaining bigoted portraits of other peoples.

Anyway, as a fan of the German team, I liked their prediction.


----------



## AcesHigh

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Interestingly, German referees had problems with match-fixing not long ago. For some reason they decided a "wealthy South American gangster" was more appropriate to play the role...


interestingly, Brazil also had such problems in 2005 AND everything indicates last year´s relegation zone was also fixed with bribes.


----------



## issamx5

*BEIRA RIO STADIUM*


----------



## poguemahone

According to reports here, Australian fans have bought the 3rd most tickets to the world cup, behind fans from Brazil and USA. Brazilians have snapped up over 1m, Americans 150k, Australians 40.6k and English 38k.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...than-australians/story-fn9iws45-1226872733735


----------



## Poltronieri

will101 said:


> Ah, interesting secret message. I hope the rest of the seating clarifies it.


I´m afraid to disappoint you dude, but there´s no message. The gradient of colours is supposed to resemble Curitiba´s buildings and its environment.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

AcesHigh said:


> interestingly, Brazil also had such problems in 2005 AND everything indicates last year´s relegation zone was also fixed with bribes.


But the gangster had got to be "South American". It's more colourful, right? And every one knows Germans (or the old Swiss German gentlemen from FIFA) are incapable to do anything wrong... We must admit, however, it's an evolution from depicting people down here as monkeys.

And "everything indicates"? What would it be? The crying of corrupt losers?




poguemahone said:


> According to reports here, Australian fans have bought the 3rd most tickets to the world cup, behind fans from Brazil and USA. Brazilians have snapped up over 1m, Americans 150k, Australians 40.6k and English 38k.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...than-australians/story-fn9iws45-1226872733735


Impressive. Why Australians are so interested on it?


----------



## The Real Gazmon

Yuri S Andrade said:


> But the gangster had got to be "South American". It's more colourful, right? And every one knows Germans (or the old Swiss German gentlemen from FIFA) are incapable to do anything wrong... We must admit, however, it's an evolution from depicting people down here as monkeys.
> 
> And "everything indicates"? What would it be? The crying of corrupt losers?
> 
> Impressive. Why Australians are so interested on it?


I think -- typically -- Australian's love the travel, the World Cup is a great reason to travel a country that many will never go to otherwise. That said, there are a lot of passionate football fans here and travelling great distances isn't that much of a concern, a 'close' match for some is either a 10-hour drive or a 1.5-hour flight, something not many European fans will deal with (unless its for UCL/Europa).

Also, Australia's disposal income level is relatively high compared to many others at the moment, so people can afford to travel I guess. 

There is still another round of tickets to go on sale yet, but the 150k USA fans travelling is amazing!


----------



## poguemahone

The Real Gazmon said:


> I think -- typically -- Australian's love the travel, the World Cup is a great reason to travel a country that many will never go to otherwise. That said, there are a lot of passionate football fans here and travelling great distances isn't that much of a concern, a 'close' match for some is either a 10-hour drive or a 1.5-hour flight, something not many European fans will deal with (unless its for UCL/Europa).
> 
> Also, Australia's disposal income level is relatively high compared to many others at the moment, so people can afford to travel I guess.
> 
> There is still another round of tickets to go on sale yet, but the 150k USA fans travelling is amazing!


I'd say the disposal income reason would definitely be one of the major reason's, many Australian's tend to go on a big holiday once a year to places like Europe and America. I myself would have gone to Brazil if it wasn't for a business I recently started. I was lucky enough to go Germany though and there was probably more than 40k Aussies there (I missed out on tickets in the ballots and had to pay way over the top through 3rd parties)

I'd say America has so many too for a number of reasons.
1. Close proximity
2. Large number of ex-pats from most countries involved
3. disposable income
4. Massive population compared to say Australia for instance


----------



## _X_

There was 70,000 Australians in Germany.
It was the single largest movement of Australians to another country since World War 2.
Infact there was over 90,000 unique applications in 5 minutes for tickets from Football Federation Australia for only 2800-4200 seats per group match depending on the stadium


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I had no idea about there was such enthusiasm in Australia. What about people who get home? WC is a big thing on Australian TV? I imagine many people went to South Africa 2010 as well due the strong cultural connections between the two countries.


----------



## Bori427

Australias foreign born population is huge. That could be a reason...


----------



## poguemahone

And despite the popularity of the other professional leagues (league, union, AFL, Cricket) over football in Australia, Association football is still by far the most popular in terms of participation numbers. According to the Australian Bureau of Statistics in 2012 Football had 683,300 participants and the other 3 football codes (aussie rules, league and union) had a combined total of 320,200 participants.


----------



## anhelli

Aussies are really entusiastics supporters. FIFA could bring down there the Worldcup of Clubs in next years. 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians April 2




































https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## biancarossi20

The Real Gazmon said:


> I think -- typically -- Australian's love the travel, the World Cup is a great reason to travel a country that many will never go to otherwise. That said, there are a lot of passionate football fans here and travelling great distances isn't that much of a concern, a 'close' match for some is either a 10-hour drive or a 1.5-hour flight, something not many European fans will deal with (unless its for UCL/Europa).
> 
> Also, Australia's disposal income level is relatively high compared to many others at the moment, so people can afford to travel I guess.
> 
> There is still another round of tickets to go on sale yet, but the 150k USA fans travelling is amazing!


Australians are coming almost in the same number as the Argentines.... and they can just take a car and cross the border with no Visa. Truly Amazing.


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio, big opening cerimony saturday (Internacional x Penarol)





































https://www.facebook.com/BeiraRioGiganteParaSempreSci?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Guest

This is a clip from the Simpsons episode on the World Cup. I just found this really funny.


----------



## Guest

poguemahone said:


> I'd say the disposal income reason would definitely be one of the major reason's,


Agree with all that. The 3 major reasons for me, some of which you touched on, are: 

1. They are wealthy, with large disposable incomes as you've mentioned

2. Multicultural nations, meaning that its not just Australian's supporting Australia going to Brazil. There will be plenty of people going from America and Australia who won't be watching their respective countries. Very few countries have that mix of nationalities. I don't know where Canada is on the list, but they are another country that would have lots of travellers if they qualified. 

3. Soccer is actually more popular in these nations than outsiders give it credit for. I know for a fact that people around the world underestimate the popularity of soccer in the US. It's not massive like it on other countries, but it has way bigger interest than some think.


----------



## maniacoargento

biancarossi20 said:


> Once you start watching Family Guy, Simpsons loses the fun.
> 
> 
> Arena Pantanal, today the stadium will receive its first match, even missing half of the seats, because that is how we do things here in Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/magaly.oliveira.33


I'm really liking this stadium. Love the color pattern chosen for the seats.


----------



## biancarossi20

Yes i loved it as well. Just like Arena das Dunas



















http://esportes.terra.com.br/futebo...87bbfe5f7f5f4410VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## Suburbanist

edit


----------



## AcesHigh

I do preffer Arena das Dunas seating color. The contrast between the chairs of different colors is smaller... the color difference is smoother...


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal first test event
Mixto x Santos

























































































http://www.mt.gov.br/imagens/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I called "world cup" that very traditional tournament gathering the continental champions. 

In 2000, the world champion was Boca Juniors, the winner of South American Libertadores Cup in that year. Corinthians took part as a random guest in a friendly tournament against some drunk European players. That's not the kind of "world cup" I meant.


----------



## TEBC

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^ I called "world cup" that very traditional tournament gathering the continental champions. In 2000, the world champion was Boca Juniors, the winner of South American Libertadores Cup in that year. Corinthians took part as a random guest in a friendly tournament against some drunk European players. That's not the kind of "world cup" I meant.


 No, 2000 it was the first edition of fifa world cup! Worths more than the friendship tournament that you are considering. That tournament was a friendly match called intercontinental cup and later toyota cup. If you still have doubts you can check it on wikipedia or fifa.com.


----------



## angelo_salzano

TEBC said:


> No, 2000 it was the first edition of fifa world cup! Worths more than the friendship tournament that you are considering. That tournament was a friendly match called intercontinental cup and later toyota cup. If you still have doubts you can check it on wikipedia or fifa.com.


lol


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio Inauguration Cerimony


NAMAH SHIVAYA OM said:


>


----------



## biancarossi20

More pictures


LRenato said:


>


----------



## juan.83

Great pics from an amazing stadium


----------



## AcesHigh

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I should have expected that kind of reaction from Aces


and I should expect biased data from Yuri, since he is one who constantly posts nonsense at SSC.




> I quickly organised the list just to emphasize how successful was Rio Grande do Sul and Uruguay's clubs on the world stage.


yes, and you biasedly selected what you considered relevant or not to make Grêmio the worst of them.



> That's why I left Brazilian Cup out as it doesn't seem relevant to the point I was making


:lol:

bullshit which shows you bias.



> I had no intention to get into this Grenal dispute as you're implying because I'm not obsessed.


bullshit.


----------



## issamx5

*Beira Rio Stadium*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

So so beautiful Beira-Rio opening! To think of the haters who were expecting the worse: _quebraram a cara_.

I had the pleasure to visit the stadium back in 2011, in a weekend trip, for a public service test. Watched Lars Von Trier's _Melancholia_ in a cold rainy and melancholic Saturday night and on Sunday, I saw Inter defeat Cruzeiro (3:2). Too bad my beautiful Inter cap was stolen in a McDonald's after the match.


----------



## Andre Goth

More pics of Arena das Dunas:


MVSS9041 - Arena das Dunas a noite. por mviniciussousa, no Flickr


_DSC9023 - Arena das Dunas. por mviniciussousa, no Flickr


Sem título por arenadasdunas, no Flickr


Sem título por arenadasdunas, no Flickr


----------



## biancarossi20

^^^^
Very old pictures


----------



## [email protected]

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I called "world cup" that very traditional tournament gathering the continental champions.
> 
> In 2000, the world champion was Boca Juniors, the winner of South American Libertadores Cup in that year. Corinthians took part as a random guest in a friendly tournament against some drunk European players. That's not the kind of "world cup" I meant.


:rofl:

Forgot to mention Corinthians never won against those drunk Europeans... :lol:


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians


























































































































































https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio 
First friendly game after cerimony inauguration : Internacional x Penarol (Urugay)




























Globo.com




























Pedro SCI


















NAMAH SHIVAYA OM
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=193104



















http://eduardofleck.wordpress.com/


----------



## Chimbanha

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I called "world cup" that very traditional tournament gathering the continental champions.
> 
> In 2000, the world champion was Boca Juniors, the winner of South American Libertadores Cup in that year. Corinthians took part as a random guest in a friendly tournament against some drunk European players. That's not the kind of "world cup" I meant.


The 2000 CWC is considered official by FIFA, that's what matters.

And you know there are guests from the host countries in the current club world championships, right?

Lastly, Internacional was collectively drunk in 2010 but that doesn't make the world championship a friendly tournament :duck:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Boca Juniors is the world champion of 2000, after winning the continental tournament in 2000 and defeating Real Madrid, 2000's champion of their continent. 

Tens of international tournaments are organised every year, with random clubs, but that doesn't mean the winners are world champions.

BTW, that thread was better without those fanatic supporters.


----------



## anhelli

[PTBR] Sério que vocês vão trazer essa discussão clubista ridícula nível comentários do GE pro tópico ****** do SSC sobre a Copa? [/PTBR] 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Corinthians


Great photo
I love kwikstage scaffolding!!!!


----------



## biancarossi20

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> 
> BTW, that thread was better without those fanatic supporters.


Everything started when you didn´t mention the world club championship 2000 won by Corinthians. So its your fault 

Let´s stop this silly discuss, nobody cares, this is a international forum, and nobody want to see brazilians debating about who is world champion or not.


----------



## AcesHigh

Yuri S Andrade said:


> BTW, that thread was better without those fanatic supporters.


this thread was better without you. Didn´t you notice you started it? :wave:


----------



## PHTorres

Arena das Dunas não vai ter arquibancadas provisórias? Quando serão instaladas?


----------



## napoleon

Thai firms to supply uniforms for 10 World Cup teams

BANGKOK, 7 April 2014 (NNT) ” The Department of International Trade Promotion (DITP) has revealed that Thai garment companies are being commissioned to produce outfits for ten football teams competing in the 2014 FIFA World Cup.

Thanks to the approaching FIFA World Cup, DITP Director-General Nantawan Sakuntanaga said Nike and Adidas, two sportswear giants, had chosen Thailand as one of their suppliers of World Cup uniforms. Four Thai firms, namely Hi-Tech Group, Nice Group, Hong Seng Group and Liberty Group, will be making both official uniforms and training outfits for ten national teams joining the final tournament in Brazil.

Moreover, replicas of the national uniforms will also be produced by the companies for sale to football fans across the globe. The combined number of orders placed by Nike and Adidas is 3 million units.

According to Mr Wanlop Witanakorn, Vice Chairman of the Federation of Thai Industries and President of Hi-Tech Group, since sportswear accounts for one-third of Thailand™s garment exports, the World Cup frenzy this year is expected to help boost growth in the segment to 5% with an export value of over 3 billion US dollars, increasing from last year.

http://thaifinancialpost.com/2014/04/07/thai-firms-to-supply-uniforms-for-10-world-cup-teams/


----------



## maniacoargento

TEBC said:


> No, 2000 it was the first edition of fifa world cup! Worths more than the friendship tournament that you are considering. That tournament was a friendly match called intercontinental cup and later toyota cup. If you still have doubts you can check it on wikipedia or fifa.com.


Dude wtf are you talking about? Lol. Boca was the world champion of 2000! Friendly tournament? Are you serious?? You had to win the Libertadores to play it. Is not that the clubs were invited or something. You're deluded, read something before posting bullshit.


----------



## TEBC

maniacoargento said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about? Lol. Boca was the world champion of 2000! Friendly tournament? Are you serious?? You had to win the Libertadores to play it. Is not that the clubs were invited or something. You're deluded, read something before posting bullshit.


 http://www.fifa.com/tournaments/archive/clubworldcup/brazil2000/index.html


----------



## maniacoargento

TEBC said:


> http://www.fifa.com/tournaments/archive/clubworldcup/brazil2000/index.html


Post any link you want. That won't change the fact that Boca Juniors is the world champion of 2000 beating out Real Madrid. That because there wasn't such thing as a Clubs World Cup that faced the winners of the continental tournaments back then. The world champion was the winner of that Intercontinental Cup. You like or not.


----------



## AcesHigh

so ironic that Yuri started the mess by deciding to post crooked title statistics (the ones that fit HIS criteria), then complains about "fanatics" messing the thread :|


----------



## TEBC

maniacoargento said:


> Post any link you want. That won't change the fact that Boca Juniors is the world champion of 2000 beating out Real Madrid. That because there wasn't such thing as a Clubs World Cup that faced the winners of the continental tournaments back then. The world champion was the winner of that Intercontinental Cup. You like or not.


 Its not me that you need to convince, try FIFA www.fifa.com Anyway, belive in what you want!! There are still people who belives in santa or easter bunny, dont feel ashamed to do so.


----------



## biancarossi20

PHTorres said:


> Arena das Dunas não vai ter arquibancadas provisórias? Quando serão instaladas?


Already started.














































Portal Terra


----------



## luanvitorcosta

The official song leaked.

http://iamstevieb.tumblr.com/post/82023760409/pitbull-we-are-one-ole-ola-feat-jennifer

It's better than I expected. JLo sounds very amazing. I don't like Pitbull. And I thought Claudia Leitter, as the Brazilian singer, would sing more than this. 

It's a excited song. It's not a "latin song" nor a "samba". As a Brazilian I felt the energy of the song, it's smthg international and I'm proud of it. They did a great job. BUT... Waka Waka is better


----------



## skyscraperbarra

I don´t like this song, It could be a song about the world cup in Colombia or even in Mexico, there is almost nothing Brazilian about the song!


----------



## Andre Goth

skyscraperbarra said:


> I don´t like this song, It could be a song about the world cup in Colombia or even in Mexico, there is almost nothing Brazilian about the song!


Sounds hispanic!!! This is NOT a brazilian song...nor either a world song, but a hispanic song...

:bash:


----------



## Motul

O Brasil hispánico. :troll:


----------



## TEBC




----------



## Chimbanha

The song tries too hard to be catchy, the result is a total mess. Too much going on.


----------



## Cratus

That song is horrible... Spanish? Really?


----------



## el palmesano

luanvitorcosta said:


> The official song leaked.
> 
> http://iamstevieb.tumblr.com/post/82023760409/pitbull-we-are-one-ole-ola-feat-jennifer
> 
> It's better than I expected. JLo sounds very amazing. I don't like Pitbull. And I thought Claudia Leitter, as the Brazilian singer, would sing more than this.
> 
> It's a excited song. It's not a "latin song" nor a "samba". As a Brazilian I felt the energy of the song, it's smthg international and I'm proud of it. They did a great job. BUT... Waka Waka is better


who choose the song??


much better the song of coca cola...



I agree, it is not a brazilian song...


----------



## makkillottu

A Spanish song?

EPIC FAIL.


----------



## TEBC

And why should be a brazilian song?!? Its an international event so should be a song that anyone can listen and understand. Its not a spanish song, its all in english. Even the WC in France was a english/spanish song, why here would be different?? BTW the WC anthem will be in Portuguese.


----------



## _X_

Dunno
Undecided on first listen-may yet grown on me.

Don't think it will get the 640,447,532 views that this has

Everyone in South Africa was singing this







or my preferred one from 2010- over 100,000,000 views with various versions





Fave was this one in Germany in 2006.Live sites went OFF


----------



## biancarossi20

Didn´t like it


----------



## Sniper

me neither.


----------



## PHTorres

biancarossi20 said:


> Already started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, linda!
> 
> Now talking in english, I love this arena, I tried to get tickets to some matches there but unsuccessful


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

_X_ said:


> or my preferred one from 2010- over 100,000,000 views with various versions


Waving Flag is PERFECT! 

ESPN Brazil had this opening with amazing shots showing the best of South Africa with "Waving Flag" as the soundtrack. Spectacular. Too bad I never found it on the Youtube.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

_X_ said:


> Dunno
> 
> Undecided on first listen-may yet grown on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it will get the 640,447,532 views that this has
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in South Africa was singing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or my preferred one from 2010- over 100,000,000 views with various versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fave was this one in Germany in 2006.Live sites went OFF



I think the song for 2006 by Sportfreunde Stiller is all about the lyrics. If you don't speak German you probably won't like it.

But it's kind of sad that Danza Kuduro was already released 3 years ago and not in 2014 it's such a good mood song almost like Wavin Flag was in 2010. It would fit perfectly.

Anyway I never understood the success of the Shakira song. "Waka Waka" Seriously?


----------



## Chimbanha

This stupid song is growing on me hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

Chimbanha said:


> This stupid song is growing on me hno:


growing like a malignant cancer!:lol:

maybe the name of the song should be metastasis.


----------



## Chimbanha

I got offerred two tickets to Brazil's round of 16 game (probably against the Netherlands or Spain) for about $650 each. I accepted it, and the girl suddenly said she wanted about $870 on each. She reduced it to $750 but I'm not upping her initial offer. It's expensive but it's a once-in-a-lifetime thing, and probably a capital game in the WC.

Now I hope Austrália qualifies 2nd on group B :colbert:


----------



## MarkLanegan

Favourite World Cup song ?

Celebrate the Day of Course 

with 

Ricky Martin La Copa de la Vida


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

We Are One - Olodum Mix 

https://soundcloud.com/pitbull/pitbull-ft-jennifer-lopez

I think this version is a lot better, much more Brazilian.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Carnaval de Paris


----------



## _X_

Chimbanha said:


> I got offerred two tickets to Brazil's round of 16 game (probably against the Netherlands or Spain) for about $650 each. I accepted it, and the girl suddenly said she wanted about $870 on each. She reduced it to $750 but I'm not upping her initial offer. It's expensive but it's a once-in-a-lifetime thing, and probably a capital game in the WC.
> 
> Now I *hope* Austrália qualifies 2nd on group B :colbert:


Why wouldn't we.
Only have the 2 finalists from 2010 and one of the most in form teams in the world:cheers:


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians april 6









https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel?fref=photo


----------



## biancarossi20

A beautiful picture of Beira Rio inauguration










REUTERS/DIEGO VARA
__________________


----------



## Andrew_za

The song is not bad. People will like it.

Waka waka


----------



## _X_

Still a lot to do around the stadium at Arena Corinthians such as the road from the overpass:lol:

Most of it will get done I'm sure.
Asphalt, asphalt, asphalt.........

Good looking stadium .


----------



## biancarossi20

_X_ said:


> Still a lot to do around the stadium at Arena Corinthians such as the road from the overpass:lol:
> 
> Most of it will get done I'm sure.
> Asphalt, asphalt, asphalt.........
> 
> Good looking stadium .


I used to get worried.
Nowadays, i just look the pictures, i don´t care anymore. 
Just like Blatter said : " Let´s pray" lol.
Millions of brazilians predicted this years ago, i was more patriot and thought they were only negative asshol** .... but in the end they were right.


----------



## biancarossi20

A better version of We are One


----------



## CanadianAlex

I really like the stadium at Biera Rio, but couldn't they have also lined up a coat of paint for the domed arena beside it?


----------



## unalmed

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Corinthians april 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel?fref=photo


mmmm, those North, south upper grandstands looks out of place or design for me


----------



## TEBC

its just temporary for the World Cup


----------



## _X_

TEBC said:


> its just temporary for the World Cup


It's a pretty substantial "temporary"
A shame that the design didn't allow for it's use elsewhere later.

As far as the permanent structure goes it's great


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


> I used to get worried.
> Nowadays, i just look the pictures, i don´t care anymore.
> Just like Blatter said : " Let´s pray" lol.
> Millions of brazilians predicted this years ago, i was more patriot and thought they were only negative asshol** .... but in the end they were right.


At the end of the day everything will be ok.This stadium was probably the least advanced and it will obviously be ready for the WC as far as the players and TV audience is concerned.
The spectators and the locals might not see the total end product come June 10 but by then everyone will be in party mode and it just won't matter.:drunk:


----------



## unalmed

TEBC said:


> its just temporary for the World Cup


They were not on main design before, why they built them?


----------



## AcesHigh

unalmed said:


> They were not on main design before, why they built them?


Because of the minimum capacity to host the opening World Cup match.


----------



## Poltronieri

I actually dig the 2014 World Cup official song, but this one featuring Olodum certainly would have worked out a lot better:

http://www.izlesene.com/video/pitbull-ft-jennifer-lopez-claudia-leitte-we-are-one-ole-ola-olodum-mix/7306673

(It´s not a big change, but it certainly gives a brazilian flavor to it. Fortunetely there will be this one in the Deluxe Edition)



But this one with David Corey feat. Monobloco would´ve been the best choice ever:


----------



## LRenato

LRenato said:


> *Dunas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=720660484653261&set=a.182981465087835.59575.100001279485501&type=1&theater


.
.


----------



## LRenato

*Fortaleza*

*Final da copa do nordeste 2014

Ceará 1 x 1 Sport

Publico: 61.240*









.
.


----------



## Chimbanha

unalmed said:


> mmmm, those North, south upper grandstands looks out of place or design for me


How do you know they're north and south stands? :sly:


----------



## biancarossi20

unalmed said:


> They were not on main design before, why they built them?


Fifa demands a 65,000 seats stadium for the opening cerimony.
But life goes on after the world cup, and Corinthians prefer a 48,000 seats stadium. That´s why temporary seats.

And the reason they didn´t chose another stadium or city, is a very complex subjetc, involving political and financial affairs


----------



## biancarossi20

CanadianAlex said:


> I really like the stadium at Biera Rio, but couldn't they have also lined up a coat of paint for the domed arena beside it?


They said they would ...
Im still waiting.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracanã,* by Genilson Araújo / Parceiro / Agência O Globo


----------



## HansCouto

*Portuguesino*








Meio off-topic, mas para quem ainda nao viu, a Coca-Cola fez um monte de propagandas para o publico da America Latina sacaneando a forma de falar dos brasileiros (achei hilario). Essas propagandas nao estao passando no Brasil: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiHFbadc85U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veNHBllykzc

http://youtu.be/G7zxTGcWJg4


----------



## _X_

The pics of the Maracana are so unreal they look like a render:shocked:


----------



## Andrew_za

Brazil really has some awesome stadiums! Cant wait for the games to begin


----------



## jecarega

Andrew_za said:


> Brazil really has some awesome stadiums! Cant wait for the games to begin


Let the games begin!


----------



## jecarega

HansCouto said:


> Meio off-topic, mas para quem ainda nao viu, a Coca-Cola fez um monte de propagandas para o publico da America Latina sacaneando a forma de falar dos brasileiros (achei hilario). Essas propagandas nao estao passando no Brasil:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiHFbadc85U
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veNHBllykzc
> 
> http://youtu.be/G7zxTGcWJg4



Muitinho engraçadinhos esses hermaninhos...


----------



## _X_

Andrew_za said:


> Brazil really has some awesome stadiums! Cant wait for the games to begin


 61 days, 7 hours, 31 minutes, 16 seconds


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal
*



































































































Fotos


----------



## fabbio_123

*Expansion area of the Brasilia airport. To be opened by April 16.*



> Originally Posted by felipeskyscraper2<br />
> Olha que beleza essas fotos que o <b>Vinicius Gigante</b> postou no ContatoRadar - http://forum.contatoradar.com.br/index.php/topic/99966-obras-em-brasilia/page-31 !!!<br />
> <br />
> :cheers:<br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />


<br />
<br />
desculpe copiar tudo, mas tá de maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaais! WOWOWOWOWO vai ficar belissimo!<br/>

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## fabbio_123

* More pics *








<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />
HUDSON NEWS! :banana: (Adeus, <i>Laselva</i>...)<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />
https://imageshack.com/user/Fernand3s<br/>

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Arena Pantanal is one of my favourite 2014 Fifa World Cup Stadiums, along with the Arena das Dunas in Natal and maybe Arena Amazonia in Manaus. I also like National Stadium in Brasilia.


----------



## biancarossi20




----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Will Alexandre Pato play the WC?

Side note: "Pato" is not his surname, but a nickname meaning "duck" as he is from a city in southwestern Paraná state called Pato Branco (meaning white duck). And as we are in SSC, some recently posted pics of its skyline/density. Quite impressive for a 70,000 inhabitants city:



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


>





FAAN said:


>





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


>


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

About this Maya girl, they published another video of her yesterday, this time featuring Curitiba:






I assume it's the third one, after Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo. Porto Alegre apparently will be the next.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal


Ranma Saotome said:


> April 11


----------



## Marsupalami

will they EVER clean that swimming pool??!?


----------



## makkillottu

^^

Dont think this dirty swimming pool will affect the matches. Let's hope they'll be able to complete the stadium first!!!


----------



## AcesHigh

why only a few "rectangles" are shining?


----------



## _X_

The stadium has surprised me the most. Was so sceptical with its unique skin but congrats to the building team on what is a great job.

Seems to have advanced very quickly
:master:

:drunk:


----------



## Chimbanha

That façade looks like the same material as the plastic bags I use to put my trash out :duck:


----------



## Cauê

A look - *outside Maracana* - with the new lighting in the roof:


https://s.yimg.com/os/en_us/News/Re...0_GM1EA3S0M2C01_RTRMADP_3_BRAZIL-WORLDCUP.JPG​


----------



## Suburbanist

*Itaquerao rumored to be delivered with incomplete roof*



Ranma Saotome said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ofiscal.dafiel?fref=photo



The longitudinal stands were supposed to have a glass cover extension on the tip of their roofs. The support structure has been installed already.

However, it is rumored the constructors have run out of time and therefore will not fit the glass panels over the supports any longer. That would be a major aesthetic blow and would leave the support structure, seen above, just hanging out there like it were some ornament.

Plafond will also be not fit on the underside of the transverse roofs, leaving the steel structure exposed. That wouldn't be a problem on itself, but it will also contribute to the appearance of an unfinished job at the opening stadium of FIFA WC, as the other roofs will get them fit.


----------



## _X_

makkillottu said:


> ^^
> 
> Dont think this dirty swimming pool will affect the matches. Let's hope they'll be able to complete the stadium first!!!


Unless Luis Suarez is playing:lol:


----------



## @ervil

*National Stadium - Brasilia*


----------



## _X_

^^^^

Such a great looking stadium


----------



## okulaja

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_nations_at_the_FIFA_World_Cup


----------



## HansCouto

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Estadio Nacional in Brasilia has a self-cleaning roof. One year after the confederations Cup and it is still quite clean in spite of all the dust and rain in Brasilia. The surroundings are very dirty. Ugly.

In Cuiaba I am guessing they will not have this "self-cleaning" nanotech substance installed. The stadium is not even finished and the roof is pure DIRT. If they don't find a smart way to clean it, it will look ugly even during the WC.


----------



## @ervil

HansCouto said:


> Estadio Nacional in Brasilia has a self-cleaning roof. One year after the confederations Cup and it is still quite clean in spite of all the dust and rain in Brasilia. The surroundings are very dirty. Ugly.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Do you really think its surrounding area is dirty and ugly? Have you ever been in Brasilia before? Man, it is so amazing and beautiful... But OK, I respect your opionion.


----------



## @ervil

*Castelão Stadium - Fortaleza*


----------



## HansCouto

@ervil said:


> HansCouto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estadio Nacional in Brasilia has a self-cleaning roof. One year after the confederations Cup and it is still quite clean in spite of all the dust and rain in Brasilia. The surroundings are very dirty. Ugly.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Do you really think its surrounding area is dirty and ugly? Have you ever been in Brasilia before? Man, it is so amazing and beautiful... But OK, I respect your opionion.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I think the CITY of Brasilia is absolutely beautiful and amazing.
> And yes, not only have I been there, I was born there.
> 
> But the immediate surroundings of the stadium is ugly. That is what I meant...
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Tony E Architecture said:


> I think it's because the Gremio Arena is not an All-Seater. I reckon though that Gremio Arena will be a Training Venue for Porto Alegre.


It's because it wasn't chosen. The venue chosen for the city of Porto Alegre was the renovated stadium of Internacional. I'm pretty sure I've read that politics had much to do with the decision.


----------



## The Dark Night

*Arena Fonte Nova - Brazil 4 x 2 Italy (2013 Confederations Cup)*






































































































[I]https://www.flickr.com/photos/milucca701/sets/72157634274103257/page2/[/I]​


----------



## skyscraperbarra

5portsF4n said:


> It's because it wasn't chosen. The venue chosen for the city of Porto Alegre was the renovated stadium of Internacional. I'm pretty sure I've read that politics had much to do with the decision.



When they choose the stadium to host the world cup, Arena do Grêmio was just a render, just as ready as Beira Rio, just plans to be a great stadium, of course politics was decisive but politics are involve on everything, since the stadium until the country that will host the WC. Beira Rio is as good as Arena do Grêmio, you can´t say one is better than another so you can´t say they choose poorly or anything like that...

Two amazing stadiums, congrats for Porto Alegre, better for Brazil!


----------



## TEBC

DexterMorgan said:


> There are more problems with the Sao Paulo Stadium said Brazilian officials.Finally they could continue the working after a man died for a few months. Officials said this could have been prevented with a net More here: http://goo.gl/kwkxkW


Old news


----------



## EmptyVessel

cool looking stadiums


----------



## The Dark Night

*My top 12:*

01- Arena da Amazonia
02- Arena das Dunas
03- Arena Corinthians
04- Arena Pantanal
05- Estadio Nacional
06- Arena Fonte Nova
07- Castelao
08- Beira-Rio
09- Arena da Baixada
10- Arena Pernambuco
11- Mineirao
12- Maracana


----------



## biancarossi20

Tony E Architecture said:


> I think it's because the Gremio Arena is not an All-Seater. I reckon though that Gremio Arena will be a Training Venue for Porto Alegre.
> 
> Possible Training Venues:
> 
> Belo Horizonte: Independencia.
> Brasilia: ?
> Cuiaba: ?
> Curitiba: Stadium Major Antonio Couto Pereira.
> Fortaleza: ?
> Manaus: ?
> Natal: ?
> Porto Alegre: Gremio Arena.
> Recife: ?
> Rio de Janeiro: Rio 2016 Athletics Venue?
> Salvador: ?
> Sao Paulo: Morumbi.


All the training venues were chosen already.
São Paulo F.C rent their CT (traning center)to the US team, and Cotia (young players traing center) to the Colombia National team


----------



## will101

biancarossi20 said:


> All the training venues were chosen already.
> São Paulo F.C rent their CT (traning center)to the US team, and Cotia (young players traing center) to the Colombia National team


Where exactly is the training center for São Paulo FC? I wanted to look it up on Google maps.


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## alexandru.mircea

My ranking:

1) Mineirao, Maracana, Arena Corinthians: large, beautiful, striking design, very vintage, successful redevelopments for the first two (very "Brazilian"). Will be some of the best football stadiums in the world. (+10/10)

2) National Stadium, Fonte Nova: large & iconic modern stadiums, in an "international" design but unmistakable (for the exteriour at least) (9/10)

3) Arena Pernambuco, Arena das Dunas, Arena da Amazonia: just above medium sized, but some fantastic designs for the exteriours. (+8/10)

4) Castelao: like the stadiums at 2), but just not as good, for me. Beira-Rio: I love the redevelopment that kept the typical Brazilian oval and old-school feel, but the refurbishment has been nowhere near as lavish as at the Maracana or Mineirao. (-8/10)

5) Arena Pantanal: really liking that someone built a typical old-school European stadium in Brazil (if only we built more such stadiums in Europe), and with an interesting, exteriour, but it disapoints me that it will be downsized after the WC. (7/10)

6) Arena da Baixada: good stadium, but without anything special or "Brazilian" about it. (6/10)

So the "worst" stadium I actually consider to be good, and the best ones to be true masterpieces. Quite a remarkable World Cup in terms of stadiums. Considering the harm that the excessive public spending on stadiums is doing to Brazilian society, I would have been happy even with much more modest, rational investments; it's the fact that it's in Brazil that matters, not the stadiums that much.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

will101 said:


> Where exactly is the training center for São Paulo FC? I wanted to look it up on Google maps.


*On Google Maps: *

https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...2!3m1!1s0x94cef813b184accf:0x620e83e1f8942a70
*
Photos:*

http://www.saopaulofc.net/estrutura/ct-barra-funda/


----------



## TEBC

Edgar Vix said:


>


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## andrewtsjc

[/QUOTE]

Wow. This is ridiculous. Unfortunately prices are like this because people pay for them, if they didn't buy, prices would go down. 
I know food it is kind of hard because you need to eat to survive, but com'on, search for promotions, coupons etc. Learn how to make your money worthy. hno:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Guilherme SP said:


> Yeah, Rio is pretty much that! And funk also.


No favelas in Sao Paulo, right?

Update your data...

16% of Rio city lives on favelas...
15% of SP city lives on favelas...

hno:


----------



## HomerO_o

andrewtsjc said:


>


Wow. This is ridiculous. Unfortunately prices are like this because people pay for them, if they didn't buy, prices would go down. 
I know food it is kind of hard because you need to eat to survive, but com'on, search for promotions, coupons etc. Learn how to make your money worthy. hno:[/QUOTE]

There are a lot of explanations for this prices but the inflation, inefficiency, taxes, bad infra-structure are the common causes, we can't compare with any developed country like US. The minimun wage is really ridiculous to meet basic needs but the actual average salary is R$ 1792(2013, source:IBGE).
I just don't agree with the video that things are getting worse, they are actually improving, still slowly but they are. Salaries are higher, poverty is reducing, also the minimun wage is better since 1994 when it was only 70 US$. The issue is that the rest of the economy is not going so well. GDP is not growing so fast, the efficience of the labor force is almost the same for the last 40 years(source). Probably caused the bad education indexes and low develop infra-structure and high taxes.

It may sound ridiculous to most reading/watching this video but in 1994, when the Real currency was launched the minimun wage was only 70 US$(no inflation applied) and at that time the really required minimun wage was calculated to be R$ 617,93(DIEESE) almost 10 times less than needed. Today it's R$724,00 or 3,83 times less than needed (R$ 2771,44 for 2014 according to DIEESE). This mean a real increase of 248% since 1994.


----------



## Julio CAF

The cost of living in Brazil is ridiculous. 
I am studying hard for a day out here. :cripes:  :sad2:


----------



## _X_

I feel sorry for the Brazillians that have worked so hard for us in this thread to be constantly fighting negativity about their country.

I salute you all for your persistence
:master::master::master:


----------



## TEBC

DannyelBrazil said:


> No favelas in Sao Paulo, right? Update your data... 16% of Rio city lives on favelas... 15% of SP city lives on favelas... hno:


 I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## marcusflorida2

Minimum wage is a reference salary. It is not the average salary in Brazil. Some politicians and their supporters are really annoying with their biased information.


----------



## chestersim

my favorites in terms of aesthetics:

exterior: 
1. corinthians- unique. a new approach on the exterior especially the roof and the glassy and led walls. avantgarde
2. nacional -could last a century. very classy.
3. das dunas- could have been better with the first render. but still great

interior:
1. maracana- although the mosaic is kinda mainstream today, i totally appreciate that the grass is the green from the flag.


----------



## Edgar Vix

*The beautiful game exposes Brazil’s ugly flaws*
_By Misha Glenny_
The World Cup may well have a critical bearing on the presidential elections, writes Misha Glenny

The World Cup kicks off in less than two months when the hosts, Brazil, take on Croatia in São Paulo on June 12. That is assuming, of course, the stadium is ready – it is still under construction. Either way, it looks as though football’s premier competition will decide more than which is the finest footballing nation in the world. It may well have a critical bearing on Brazil’s presidential elections, whose first round is set for October 5.

In the past three months Dilma Rousseff, the incumbent, has slipped dramatically in the opinion polls from 47 to 36 per cent. Every day the headlines serve up another plate of woe: the latest involves a two-pronged attack launched by the opposition against Petrobras, the country’s largest company and one particularly dear to the president.

The partially state-owned oil company stands accused of having miscalculated over an investment in a Texas refinery. According to testimony before the senate by Maria das Graças Foster, the company’s boss, it was “a bad business deal” – although she added that the group did not overpay for the refinery to the extent alleged by critics, and an internal investigation found no wrongdoing by Petrobras employees. When the deal was struck, the Petrobras chairman was none other than Ms Rousseff herself.

The company is also embroiled in a related money-laundering scandal that has implicated a senior member of the president’s party, forced this month to resign as deputy speaker of the lower chamber of Congress. He denies any wrongdoing. Petrobras has been co-operating with the police investigation into the allegations.

The president has said that, if any wrongdoing linked to the Petrobras allegations is confirmed, it will be punished “with maximum vigour”.

Ms Rousseff faces two main challengers for the presidency. One is Aécio Neves, the centre-right candidate, whose strength is the ability of his Brazilian Social Democratic party to carry São Paulo, the largest, most important state – and whose weakness lies in his flamboyant personal life. The other is Eduardo Campos, youthful former governor of Pernambuco in the northeast and head of the centrist Brazilian Socialist party.

He also holds a strong card with his vice-presidential candidate, Marina Silva. She rose to fame as environment minister under the president’s party colleague and predecessor Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, and scores highly with young people and in the largest cities.

The presidency is still Ms Rousseff’s to lose; opinion polls suggest that, despite her problems, voters find her opponents no more palatable. But another cloud lurks on the horizon: the World Cup. Much of the gloom floats obstinately in Rio de Janeiro, where a series of crises has placed a big question mark over Brazil’s ability to manage an event as complex as the World Cup finals, not to mention the Olympics, which the city will host in two years’ time.

During last year’s Confederations Cup – the curtainraiser run by Fifa, world football’s governing body – the political class was shocked when hundreds of thousands took to the nation’s streets clashing with police and demanding an end to the corruption afflicting all institutions. In the wake of these protests, Ms Rousseff’s approval ratings briefly dipped under 30 per cent.

The protests were especially intense in Rio, where neglected infrastructure has generated fierce resentment. Adding to this is the faltering progress of the city’s “pacification” policy, an imaginative strategy designed to deal with violence linked to drug trafficking in the favelas (slums). This is vital in the South Zone, where some of the largest favelas sit alongside leading tourist destinations; and where most football fans will be concentrated.

Incidents of police corruption and the return of drug gangs have made the city less safe than even a year ago. Muggings and murders are up, and armed confrontations between police and traffickers are once again daily news. People are frightened.

In the main last year’s did not involve residents of the favelas; it was the young middle class that took to the streets. The favelas remain loyal to Ms Rousseff’s Workers’ party. Yet if demonstrators take to the streets in large numbers during the World Cup, it will not take too many incidents involving Rio’s gangs and foreign visitors to raise questions over her competence.

The government has deployed the military to help pacify the sprawling network of favelas called Complexo da Maré – one of the first things visitors see en route from the airport. Ms Rousseff has also ordered more anti-riot police to be deployed around the World Cup stadiums.

If Brazil gets this wrong, Ms Rousseff could be looking for another job, with only herself to blame. In the past four years the country has squandered much of the kudos won during the administration of Mr Lula da Silva. The message from last year’s unrest could hardly have been clearer. Brazil must start cleaning up its act on corruption and focus on health, education and transport. If it does not the government will be punished.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/18055d0c-c574-11e3-89a9-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2zXpHcdVW


----------



## marcusflorida2

Tell us something new, The Guardian.


----------



## TEBC

the propaganda against the WC is huge.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> There is a thread just for that, here are just for the world cup stadium and structures


of course, JUST for World Cup *stadium* and *structures*. Funny that I don´t see you complaining about World Cup related advertising, news, etc, etc, being posted in this thread :| :|



Tony E Architecture said:


> I think it's because the Gremio Arena is not an All-Seater.


Well, not really, after all, the stadium was designed with those terraces just like German World Cup 2006 Stadiums have terraces, but were all seaters in the World Cup.

IF Grêmio Arena was chosen for the World Cup, it would be an all seater. After the World Cup, the seats in the Geral area would be removed again. Or not.



renshapratama said:


> May i know why that stadium is no available at World Cup 2014 Brazil?


Reasons:

1 - it´s located in Porto Alegre, same city that already has another stadium: Beira Rio.

2 - the brazilian government is populist and was interested in getting votes around the country. Therefore it was more interesting for them to build big stadiums that would inflate egoes of chosen cities/states (and local population will only discover if they are white elephants or self-sustainable AFTER the World Cup) than to have less host cities, maybe cities with more than one stadium.

3 - Rio Grande do Sul and Porto Alegre (and the south in general) are not considered to be international touristic attractions by the government and Embratur (national touristic agency) so they prefered to push for stadiums in more "touristic areas", so that the World Cup might increase tourism in the country.

4 - Beira Rio stadium is located in a better area of Porto Alegre. Grêmio Arena was built near a favela. In a few years the location will probably be much more beautiful (including two suspension bridges nearby), but so far, the city and state government would prefer tourists to not see the favelas in Porto Alegre.

5 - Internacional was doing small non-World Cup standarts reforms in their stadium in the past decade, so Beira Rio was better than Grêmio´s ESTÁDIO OLÍMPICO MONUMENTAL. It was absolutely NOT anywhere near World Cup standarts, but it was still better than the other big stadium in Porto Alegre.

Therefore, Beira Rio was chosen by CBF, a few years before the World Cup, as the "official Porto Alegre stadium for hosting the Brazilian national team".

In 2006-2007, Grêmio announced they would be building the new stadium, Grêmio Arena. However, when it was time for Porto Alegre/Rio Grande do Sul to present it´s stadium for the World Cup, they did NOT MADE A CHOICE between World Cup standart stadiums, both of which were PROJECTS: Grêmio Arena vs totally reformed Beira Rio.

They made a choice between Estádio Olímpico Monumental (old Grêmio Stadium) vs unreformed Beira Rio. And chose the later. Grêmio Arena was never considered, because it was a project only, while Beira Rio already existed.

The big question however is... did Beira Rio already existed? NO! What existed was a decrepit old stadium, that needed a HUGE reform to become World Cup standarts. A reform almost as big as building a new stadium and that proved to be more difficult (the proof is that Beira Rio was finished 1 year and 4 months after Grêmio Arena)

6 - When Grêmio Arena was already in advanced construction status, and Beira Rio reforms had barely begun, because FIFA had demanded financial garantees that Internacional (Beira Rio owner) could not give, and thus they had to make a contract with a construction company for the construction company to get the loan and financial garantees and build the stadium... the contract signature then STALLED for one entire year.

In the meantime, Porto Alegre lost the Confederations Cup because Beira Rio construction had halted in the foundations... and Grêmio Arena was innaugurated.

Still, even with Beira Rio construction stopped, Porto Alegre losing the Confeds Cup and Grêmio Arena innaugurated, the city stadium was NOT moved to Grêmio Arena.

Why? That´s where the political side entered. 

First of all, the Porto Alegre municipal secretary of the World Cup 2014 (João Bosco Vaz) was an Internacional Club Counsillor. He was adamant the stadium would NOT be changed to Gremio Arena and that the city could not do nothing, because HE SAID it was FIFA who decided the stadiums, and if Porto Alegre decided to change stadiums, the city would lose the World Cup.

Second, the state governor is also a famous Internacional fan. 

Third... the brazilian president, Dilma Roussef, although natural from Belo Horizonte, moved to Porto Alegre in her early 20s when she married to a Porto Alegre guy, and had children in the city. She became an Internacional supporter too.

When FIFA gave an ultimatum for Porto Alegre to do something because the contract was not signed, Dilma Roussef SUMMONED the president of the giant brazilian company, ANDRADE GUTIERREZ, and nobody knows what was said, but a few days later AG signed the contract. AG has hundreds of contracts with the Federal Government, and although it would be illegal to harm Andrades Gutierrez federal government deals because of a PRIVATE BUSINESS they were conducting LEGALLY, only fools doubt AG was "gently" warned that not securing a deal with Internacional would have consequences federally


finally, FOURTH: the only Grêmio supporter in all this was the Porto Alegre mayor. And he obviously had to weight two choices, and see which one would cost him more votes, which one would gather him more votes, in a city (Porto Alegre) and state (Rio Grande do Sul), where everybody is either a Grêmio or an Inter fan: 

option a) keep the status quo and push to keep Inter stadium as the city´s stadium in the World Cup

or option b)humiliate Internacional fans by taking the World Cup FROM Beira Rio (after they had even made t-shirts saying "The Cup is Ours!") and giving it to their arch-rivals stadium.

I think he actually made the correct decision from a political standpoint: keeping the status quo (if things went wrong, most blame could be put on those who chose Beira Rio as the World Cup stadium in the first place) would alienate LESS Grêmio fans (I mean, voters) than it would alienate Internacional supporters if the mayor took the decision, himself (since the World Cup municipal secretary, State Governor and Country Presidents were Inter supporters), to take the World Cup to the other stadium.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My own opinion on the issue:

1 - yes, Beira Rio is located on much nicer area of Porto Alegre, much better to show to the world. Grêmio Arena area has potential for the future, but so far, the favela nearby is an eye sore, no doubt about it

2 - in THE END, all went fine. Beira Rio was finished... "on time". Well, not actually on time, it should had been finished by december 2013, but it was only innaugurated this month.

3 - unfortunatelly, Porto Alegre lost the Confederations Cup because Beira Rio construction had halted in its earlier stages.

4 - Brazilians in general seem to think Beira Rio is more beautiful externally and internally. Foreigners on the other hand, seem to be split about the outside, and do seem to preffer Gremio Arena on the inside.

5 - Beira Rio will be a great World Cup venue. However, it has a few problems
a - small height and angle in the lower ring AND big distance from the pitch below the goals and on the sides, because of the oval shape of the stadium
b - because of "a" and due to FIFA using vertical 1 meter high publicity in the World Cup, visibility will be severely compromised in the first 15 rows of chairs of the stadium, so it´s a good probability that FIFA will not sell those seats and may cover them with publicity, as we saw in South Africa.



















BEIRA RIO surroundings










































vs Arena do Grêmio surroundings


----------



## gabriel campos

Edgar Vix said:


> *The beautiful game exposes Brazil’s ugly flaws*
> _By Misha Glenny_


----------



## AcesHigh

gabriel campos said:


>


Didi Notread & Will Notridit


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus

The two stadiums are beautyfull. But, it can chose only one for the WC. When they chose Beira Rio, it was almost finished [of couse needed lot of work] and Gremio Arena was only a Render.


----------



## dbonatto

dvjmarcomatheus said:


> The two stadiums are beautyfull. But, it can chose only one for the WC. When they chose Beira Rio, it was almost finished [of couse needed lot of work] and Gremio Arena was only a Render.


Almost finished then and it is not finished yet now, so good choice.


----------



## AcesHigh

dbonatto said:


> Almost finished then *and it is not finished yet now*, so good choice.


:|

some people like to talk nonsense, eh?


----------



## jecarega

Edgar Vix said:


> *The beautiful game exposes Brazil’s ugly flaws*
> _By Misha Glenny_
> The World Cup *may well have a critical bearing on the presidential elections*, writes Misha Glenny
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/18055d0c-c574-11e3-89a9-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2zXpHcdVW



That's the *wet dream* of the Financial Times, The Economist, and the Wall Street Journal.

But, how that great philosopher uses to say: "Know nothing, innocent!"

:banana:


----------



## biancarossi20

Ofiscal da Fiel (aerials by Sergio)


----------



## AcesHigh

is there really ZERO chance of Arena Corinthians keeping the stands behind the goals? What if by magic or fate, Corinthians is able to fill the stadium of over 50 thousand fans in 50% of the games?


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> is there really ZERO chance of Arena Corinthians keeping the stands behind the goals? What if by magic or fate, Corinthians is able to fill the stadium of over 50 thousand fans in 50% of the games?


I think this is impossible in a brazilian reality.
30 thousand people would be a great average number. More than this its a dream.


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> I think this is impossible in a brazilian reality.
> 30 thousand people would be a great average number. More than this its a dream.


ok, so suppose they get an AVERAGE of 30 thousand. That means that in possibly SEVERAL games they would have demand for more than 50 thousand tickets. (while in others, they would have less demand).

Wouldn´t that justify keeping the seats?


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> ok, so suppose they get an AVERAGE of 30 thousand. That means that in possibly SEVERAL games they would have demand for more than 50 thousand tickets. (while in others, they would have less demand).
> 
> Wouldn´t that justify keeping the seats?


No. Since the stadium has a 48,000 permanent seats. And i was being very very optimistic with 30,000 thousand as average number.
There is also places for food, and bathroom included in those temporary seats, more money spent in maintenance and employees.
A sugestion would be only to open for sale those seats in a very demanded ticket match, but how many matches that would be in a year ? 4, 5 ? I think its pointless. 
But they will keep the temporary seats for 18 months, maybe they will test how things works with it.


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> No. Since the stadium has a 48,000 permanent seats. And i was being very very optimistic with 30,000 thousand as average number.


I don´t think you need to be SO optimistic for a 30 thousand average. A few brazilian clubs, Corinthians among them, MAY ACHIEVE such averages if they do things correctly. Forget then about 50 thousand. You may have games with demands for 60 thousand tickets.

You are being pessimist, and looking at the historical average in Brazil, with good reason. However, I try to think brazilian clubs will learn in the next 20 years to have a mentality regarding fans in the stadium more similar to english and german clubs... call me a dreamer, but I even have ideas on how to achieve that, both on a club per club level, as well as on a league level...


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> I don´t think you need to be SO optimistic for a 30 thousand average. A few brazilian clubs, Corinthians among them, MAY ACHIEVE such averages if they do things correctly. Forget then about 50 thousand. You may have games with demands for 60 thousand tickets.
> 
> You are being pessimist, and looking at the historical average in Brazil, with good reason. However, I try to think brazilian clubs will learn in the next 20 years to have a mentality regarding fans in the stadium more similar to english and german clubs... call me a dreamer, but I even have ideas on how to achieve that, both on a club per club level, as well as on a league level...


Well for me Maracanã is a good example that it doesn´t matter just a beautiful stadium, to keep it at a full capacity.


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> Well for me Maracanã is a good example that it doesn´t matter just a beautiful stadium, to keep it at a full capacity.


well, thats obvious. It´s why I mentioned the clubs having the german/english mentality of giving importance to having full stadiums.


----------



## AcesHigh

visibility problems at Beira Rio... we already knew they would happen (because the pitch was not lowered as in other stadiums).

what we wonder is how FIFA did not notice it.

FIFA usually demands a clear line of sight to the pitch... in all images below, we can see publicity with the standart FIFA height (1 meter) partially blocks the view to the sidelines and backlines of the pitch.

In South Africa, if I am not mistaken, FIFA blocked the sale of seats with such visibility problems, by placing huge banners over the lower seats.

HOWEVER, in this photo, we can see that the camera is high up in the stands and we still can´t see the goal line! This is about the 15th row of seats...


----------



## AcesHigh

at lower rows, even the shorter triangular publicity (not allowed by FIFA at World Cup) blocks the view... too bad we do not have a photo of the lower seats showing behind the taller publicity structures


----------



## maniacoargento

AcesHigh said:


> visibility problems at Beira Rio... we already knew they would happen (because the pitch was not lowered as in other stadiums).
> 
> what we wonder is how FIFA did not notice it.
> 
> FIFA usually demands a clear line of sight to the pitch... in all images below, we can see publicity with the standart FIFA height (1 meter) partially blocks the view to the sidelines and backlines of the pitch.
> 
> In South Africa, if I am not mistaken, FIFA blocked the sale of seats with such visibility problems, by placing huge banners over the lower seats.
> 
> HOWEVER, in this photo, we can see that the camera is high up in the stands and we still can´t see the goal line! This is about the 15th row of seats...


One of the reasons why this is my least favorite stadium for the World Cup.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pernambuco April 23
Pernambucano championship final :



















http://static1.leiaja.com/esportes/...bu-e-conquista-o-40o-campeonato-pernambucano/









http://twisee.com/karolinacalado


----------



## biancarossi20

Castelão April 23
Cearense Championship final:














































www.opovo.com.br


----------



## biancarossi20

April 23
Fifa inspection:


























www.craquesdoradio.com.br


----------



## Poltronieri

Some brazilian adds about the 2014 World Cup

Coca-Cola:


----------



## Poltronieri

Banco Itaú:


----------



## Poltronieri

Hiundai:


----------



## Andrew_za

AcesHigh said:


> visibility problems at Beira Rio... we already knew they would happen (because the pitch was not lowered as in other stadiums).
> 
> what we wonder is how FIFA did not notice it.
> 
> FIFA usually demands a clear line of sight to the pitch... in all images below, we can see publicity with the standart FIFA height (1 meter) partially blocks the view to the sidelines and backlines of the pitch.
> 
> In South Africa, if I am not mistaken, FIFA blocked the sale of seats with such visibility problems, by placing huge banners over the lower seats.
> 
> HOWEVER, in this photo, we can see that the camera is high up in the stands and we still can´t see the goal line! This is about the 15th row of seats...


FIFA only cover (in blue) portions of the first 1-3 rows (depending on the type of stadium). Often views are obstructed due to advertising, media personnel and security. These areas are usually next to the players tunnel, behind the player dugouts, and the goal nets. Signage around the pitch also has to be at a certain distance away from the lines. 



pawel19-87 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jikatu/4748726092/


Johannesburg


Pule said:


>


----------



## AcesHigh

ok Andrew, but how grave were visibility problems on those two stadiums?


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazonia Arena










AP


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal is surprising me a lot.



















http://www.businessinsider.com/brazil-world-cup-arenas-50-days-before-world-cup-2014-4?op=1

The picture is from 2, or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians april 25



























https://www.facebook.com/Sonhossccp?fref=photo


----------



## maniacoargento

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Pantanal is surprising me a lot.


Me too. It's an awesome stadium. Can't wait to see it with all the seats. 

Btw, the pitch of Arena Corinthians is perfect!


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Arena Corinthians*



Rashid. said:


> Foto Noturna com painel led ligado parcialmente Créditos O Fiscal da Fiel Fotógrafo Tetsuo


..


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Baixada Arena*



RenatoJG said:


> *Veja imagens noturnas da Arena*
> 
> _A iluminação do estádio atleticano, que receberá os jogos da Copa do Mundo, está em ajustes finais de alinhamento do ângulo
> dos holofotes. Porém, todas as luzes já estão funcionando. Veja imagens da Arena na noite de sexta-feira (25):_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FONTE


..


----------



## eatorresz

It's coming together very nicely! Is the LED screen in the main entrance still going to be mounted after the WC?


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

eatorresz said:


> It's coming together very nicely! Is the LED screen in the main entrance still going to be mounted after the WC?


It's a mystery, we don't know. The retractable roof is confirmed after the WC, but the LED screen not yet, I hope so...


----------



## carlos pujol

Por favor, alguém inteirado no assunto me responda:

1- A arena Pernambuco não vai mais ter aquelas mudanças de cor proporcionadas por leds?
2- A arena Pantanal não terá aquelas vigas e pilares brancos enormes acesos durante a noite?
3- Aquela fachada da arena Corinthians é um telão? e
4- O Nacional de Brasília não terá nenhuma iluminação cênica naquelas inúmeras pilastras?


----------



## _X_

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Corinthians april 25


The top of this temporary stand looking far more advanced


----------



## FAAN

carlos pujol said:


> Por favor, alguém inteirado no assunto me responda:
> 
> 1- A arena Pernambuco não vai mais ter aquelas mudanças de cor proporcionadas por leds?
> 2- A arena Pantanal não terá aquelas vigas e pilares brancos enormes acesos durante a noite?
> 3- Aquela fachada da arena Corinthians é um telão? e
> 4- O Nacional de Brasília não terá nenhuma iluminação cênica naquelas inúmeras pilastras?


You can make your questions here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902920&page=1361

This is an international thread, only english is allowed here.


----------



## Naipesky

For the ones who have not tickets for certain matches:


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y=2014/m=4/news=fifa-fan-fest-locations-2323469.html


FIFA Fan Fest Locations










In Brazil, FIFA Fan Fests will offer free admission to secure, family-friendly locations where both local and international fans can watch FIFA World Cup matches in a unique FIFA World Cup™ environment.

The locations within the 12 Host Cities are as follows:

Belo Horizonte - Expominas: http://goo.gl/maps/gBnCO

Brasília - Taguaparque: http://goo.gl/maps/9OmAQ

Cuiaba - Exhibition Park: http://goo.gl/maps/8Cvo6

Curitiba - Pedreira Paulo Leminski: http://goo.gl/maps/iI9K1

Fortaleza - Iracema Beach: http://goo.gl/maps/iNW9f

Manaus - Ponta Negra: http://goo.gl/maps/WVxz0

Natal - Fortress Beach: http://goo.gl/maps/byPct

Porto Alegre - Sunset Amphitheater: http://goo.gl/maps/9IVLW

Recife - Cais da Alfandega: http://goo.gl/maps/yNhyu

Rio de Janeiro - Copacabana Beach: http://goo.gl/maps/ifTPe

Salvador - Aeroclube (under evaluation by the Host City): http://goo.gl/maps/pYsYf 

Sao Paulo - Anhangabau Valley: http://goo.gl/maps/yMVFR


----------



## carlos pujol

FAAN said:


> You can make your questions here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902920&page=1361
> 
> This is an international thread, only english is allowed here.


I 'm so sorry but... are you sure? I can find some posts in portuguese here in this same page. Anyway... hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

carlos pujol said:


> I 'm so sorry but... are you sure? I can find some posts in portuguese here in this same page. Anyway... hno:


so report those posts, instead of you also posting in portuguese.


----------



## _X_

I'm sure we can all use google translate-it's easier than ever, but it's been a tradition that the main World Cup thread on SkyScraper has been in English just as the official language for football is English.

Thanks everyone.Keep up the good work


----------



## carlos pujol

No problem, sir. So, let's write in english. LOL

Please someone answer me: 

1 - The Arena Pernambuco will no longer have those color changes provided by leds?
2 - The Arena Pantanal will not have those huge white pillars lit at night? 
3 - That enormous screen on the arena Corinthians just a colored pixels panel? and 
4 - The National stadium from Brasília will have some kind of lighting for its numerous pilasters?

Thanks!


----------



## nillie

1. No LEDS -> no money
2. Not likely. Also, what happened to the mini rainforests in the stadium corners?
3. I think they will place screens on the roof behind goal. If there is still time.
4. No -> no money


----------



## AcesHigh

carlos pujol said:


> 3 - That enormous screen on the arena Corinthians just a colored pixels panel?


----------



## anhelli

Thats a LED panel, no HD but still nice to watch from some feet alway. 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## biancarossi20

carlos pujol said:


> Por favor, alguém inteirado no assunto me responda:
> 
> 1- A arena Pernambuco não vai mais ter aquelas mudanças de cor proporcionadas por leds?
> 2- A arena Pantanal não terá aquelas vigas e pilares brancos enormes acesos durante a noite?
> 3- Aquela fachada da arena Corinthians é um telão? e
> 4- O Nacional de Brasília não terá nenhuma iluminação cênica naquelas inúmeras pilastras?


1- No, Arena Pernambuco won´t have the led ilumination, the money ran out.
2- Yes, Arena Pantanal will have lights in the truss and pillars, but not from the inside, as you can see in this picture, the supports that will illuminate it:


Massignan said:


> Tudo leva a crer que sim, se não, não tem pq ter essas "barras" nos pórticos, conforme foto abaixo:


3- Yes the Corinthians façade its a "big screen" 









^^^ Picture taken in 2013, its not a LCD screen, there is some space between the led lights, but its a nice one, anyway.

4- No Mané Garrincha stadium, will stay in that way. 


In this thread you only can write in english, but in the spanish one, you are allowed to write in portuguese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=884322&page=258

And there is also the World Cup thread in portuguese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902920&highlight=beira+rio&page=1363


----------



## muckie

Taguagparque - Brasilia

Ridiculously bad location - Brasilia has so many open space, why they chose doing it on a far away city?


----------



## Naipesky

nillie said:


> (...)
> Also, what happened to the mini rainforests in the stadium corners?



It was already cleared by deforestation. Hell yeah Brazil! :lol:




-------------------------------

Just kidding, can someone give a hint?


----------



## biancarossi20

nillie said:


> 2. Not likely. Also, what happened to the mini rainforests in the stadium corners?





Naipesky said:


> It was already cleared by deforestation. Hell yeah Brazil! :lol:
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Just kidding, can someone give a hint?


Well what i read in the portuguese thread of the arena was
No mini rainforests, they seeded some plants there, but only in a few years we will have some kind of garden in the corners. 



















Paulo Afonso Silva


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*









www.secom.mt.gov.br


----------



## Chimbanha

Naipesky said:


> It was already cleared by deforestation. Hell yeah Brazil! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Just kidding, can someone give a hint?


:lol:

Yes, they saved Blairo Maggi the trouble of chopping it down like he does to anything green that grows in Mato Grosso.


----------



## AcesHigh

netinhogga said:


> *Arena Pantanal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.secom.mt.gov.br


interesting angle... since we can´t see the big white pillars in the corners, it seems the huge roof is floating, supported by minimal wirefences!!

edit: ha, thanks Yuri. I replied in portuguese thinking I was in the brazilian Arena Pantanal thread. Sorry.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Aces, English, please. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Chimbanha said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yes, they saved Blairo Maggi the trouble of chopping it down like he does to anything green that grows in Mato Grosso.


Mato Grosso soybeans belt:


Paraná soybeans belt:


For one thing, Blairo Maggi (who was born in Paraná) and his state, Mato Grosso, are doing a great job keeping the forest.


----------



## WinCM

Amazing








http://saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=236827


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Pantanal Arena*



jedeao said:


> Fotos do meu celular, no dia do jogo Luverdense 2 X 1 Vasco:


...


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Great stadium, not to big because the city doesn´t need to and beautiful design.


----------



## Carcará

carlos pujol said:


> No problem, sir. So, let's write in english. LOL
> 
> 4 - *The National stadium from Brasília will have some kind of lighting for its numerous pilasters?*
> 
> Thanks!


The National Stadium will probably have the same lighting like in the Confederations Cup, maybe a little better, just ...


----------



## _X_

You can feel the World Cup is nearly here.
43,000,000 hits in 5 days


----------



## JoeyJ

Cuiaba is coming along nicely. When is its official date of completion? 

It kind of looks like an European stadium, English even. Just four stands on the sides of the pitch, open spaces between them, not a typical South American stadium is it?


----------



## The Dark Night

^^

is not, really.

considering stands, just 4 are "typical South American stadiums":
Mineirão
Beira-Rio
Castelão
Maracanã


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazônia Arena



Sr.Smih said:


> *Eliezer Alves*


----------



## VolVinotinto

Arena Pantanal delivering!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcará

The Dark Night said:


> ^^
> 
> is not, really.
> 
> considering stands, just 4 are "typical South American stadiums":
> Mineirão
> Beira-Rio
> Castelão
> Maracanã


'Fonte Nova Arena' also. And the 'Palestra' that will be unique in the world. But 'Pantanal Arena' also has unique aspects, all have.


----------



## Poltronieri

THAT is what I was talking about...
THIS is a WC song
Santana rocks!


----------



## AcesHigh

JoeyJ said:


> Cuiaba is coming along nicely. When is its official date of completion?
> 
> It kind of looks like an European stadium, English even. Just four stands on the sides of the pitch, open spaces between them, not a typical South American stadium is it?





The Dark Night said:


> ^^
> 
> is not, really.
> 
> considering stands, just 4 are "typical South American stadiums":
> Mineirão
> Beira-Rio
> Castelão
> Maracanã


I disagree. They are not typical BRAZILIAN stadiums.

There are plenty of of stadiums in the rest of South America which are like that in the shape of the stands.

Of course, not as modern.


----------



## _X_

Poltronieri said:


> THAT is what I was talking about...
> THIS is a WC song
> Santana rocks!


Great
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Baixada Arena



renansanson said:


> Imagens Aéreas do dia 30/04. Por REUTERS/Rodolfo Buhrer:


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazon Arena



Adriel Ambrózio said:


>


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio









*Eloi Farias*

Temporary structures



















*credits: radio gaucha website*


----------



## SamratAshok232

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/Apr/08/pele-says-brazil-airports-a-big-world-cup-concern/

This news shows the status of Airports in Brazilian WC cities as aired on 08 April by Pele and others.
The pics are of Cuiaba - Really sub standard and under prepared.


----------



## biancarossi20

^^^^ Stadiums and Sport Arenas


----------



## TEBC

amazing pics of Curitiba


----------



## www.sercan.de

Do we have an updated list of the capacities?
If possible not the FIFA WC capacity, which is mainly lower and just shows the net capacity


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Amazonia 3rd match. Nacional x Corinthians


Ponta Negra said:


> Fotos: Ponta Negra


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Such a nice inside view!!!
The only thing the bothers me is the screen position, I find it better when they are above the goals..


----------



## Bezzi

Never seen a white elephant with so many people inside


----------



## Isaaac




----------



## biancarossi20

Bezzi said:


> Never seen a white elephant with so many people inside


We have to be calm.
The stadium is still a "new thing" in the city.
And it was Corinthians playing there. 
Nacional is out of the competition... 
No more games there, unless some team from Rio decides to play there as the Home team.

But and after 2014 ? Rio de Janeiro teams will have to play all their games in Mané Garrincha, Arena Pantanal and Arena da Amazonia ?
So now Maracanã is a white elephant ... 
Just kidding, but we will have to wait until 2015 to be sure, we are talking about 3 cities that doesn´t have team not even in the 3rd division of Brasileirão.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Bezzi said:


> Never seen a white elephant with so many people inside



Hahaha!


----------



## AcesHigh

Bezzi said:


> Never seen a white elephant with so many people inside


don´t be a child Bezzi. We have plenty of examples of white elephants in Portugal (Eurocup) and South Africa (World Cup 2010) that were totally full in those early events. 

not being a white elephant is not defined by one rare match per year full of people, but by continuous usage with decent crowd averages.

let´s see TOTAL CROWD NUMBERS at the end of the 2nd year, before deciding it´s NOT a white elephant. How many events/matches per year with more than 15 thousand people. How many events/matches per year with income of more than R$1 million, etc.


----------



## smfarazm..

link: http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/...m-come-true-making-the-official-ball-the-2014


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Brasília, Manaus and Cuiabá will certainly be white elephants. Professional football in those states evolved a little bit, specially in Mato Grosso, but that will do little to attract large crowds. Those stadia will sit empty for the most of the year.


----------



## juan.83

Does Brasilia have a professional football team?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Several. Brasília (Distrito Federal), although not officially a state, works for all the matters as one, therefore they have their own state championship as all the other 26 states: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campeonato_Brasiliense_de_Futebol

Of course, none of them has a fanbase and the best one is on the 4th division of Brazilian Championship (Campeonato Brasileiro - Série D).


----------



## juan.83

Indeed national stadiun will be a huge white elephant. 
I dont get why the organisation of the world cup did not think to upgrade another stadium in Rio


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Amazônia Arena



bielll said:


> *Arena da Amazônia por Marcus Bredt*


----------



## Andrew_za

^^ Love it. One of my favourite WC stadiums.


----------



## Andrew_za

Things should run smoothly. FIFA have already said that they would have the most security at these games than any other world cup. So it will be safe, with great stadiums and great football.


----------



## TEBC

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Brasília, Manaus and Cuiabá will certainly be white elephants. Professional football in those states evolved a little bit, specially in Mato Grosso, but that will do little to attract large crowds. Those stadia will sit empty for the most of the year.


I would add Arena Pernambuco and Dunas for now.


----------



## TEBC

juan.83 said:


> Indeed national stadiun will be a huge white elephant. I dont get why the organisation of the world cup did not think to upgrade another stadium in Rio


 Because Manaus, Cuiaba and Brasilia were a political pick. Lula wanted to develop the tourism of Pantanal and Amazon, and Brasilia is the capital. Thats why. If there is a city that should had two stadium that must be Sao Paulo, Arena do Palmeiras should had been a venue. All tickets in the city are sold out, only SP and Rio.


----------



## jecarega

Well, let's say the average attendance of football matches in a given city is around 10 thousand people...

What happens when that city needs to host two or three matches per year that could have an attendance of over 40 thousand people?

Many football stadiums (or stadia) built in Brazil *in the 1970's* could be called "white elephants" if you think about average attendance. For example, the João Castelo stadium in São Luís (MA), the Mangueirão stadium in Belém (PA), and the Albertão stadium in Teresina (PI).

But all of them have two or three matches per year with attendance over 30 thousand or 40 thousand people. *If those stadiums/stadia didn't exist, where those matches would happen?*


People talk about the Arena das Dunas in Natal being an "white elephant", but people forget that in the same place where Arena das Dunas was built, there was the Machadão stadium, that was demolished to give place to Arena das Dunas.

The capacity of Machadão was 42,000 people. Was Machadão a "white elephant"?

Well, during the years, there were several matches in the stadium with attendance over 30 thousand people. If Machadão didn't exist, where those matches were to take place?


----------



## jecarega

In my opinion, a big city needs to have a big stadium.

Regardless of how popular the local football teams are.

If the city has a big population, it needs to have at least one big stadium. Because there will be events that will demand a big stadium, even if the events are not matches of local football teams.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians
Home team changing room










Visitants changing room










https://www.facebook.com/corinthians?fref=photo


----------



## juan.83

has anyone got 2 spares tickets for usa vs portugal match for selling?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

jecarega said:


> In my opinion, a big city needs to have a big stadium.
> 
> Regardless of how popular the local football teams are.
> 
> If the city has a big population, it needs to have at least one big stadium. Because there will be events that will demand a big stadium, even if the events are not matches of local football teams.


The question though it is whether the big stadium for the sake of having a big stadium is a good use of the taxpayers' money. I think Brazilians are well within their right to ask this question...


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas
Temporary seats


----------



## [email protected]

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Brasília, Manaus and Cuiabá will certainly be white elephants. Professional football in those states evolved a little bit, specially in Mato Grosso, but that will do little to attract large crowds. Those stadia will sit empty for the most of the year.





TEBC said:


> I would add Arena Pernambuco and Dunas for now.


You guys must be crazy.

Manaus is a city with almost 3 million people in the middle of the jugle. You can think of a thousand ways to take advantage of the only venue in town for large crowds. It really depends on management.

Cuiabá will be fine. They already have a team in ascention that could use the stadium most of the time (Luverdense). It is also being probed to be use as home ground for Cuiabá Arsenal, one of the best teams of American Football in Brazil, which can take respectable crowds for their games. The Brazilian National Team for this sport also could take advantage of that. Also there are a lot of other options. I wouldn't worry about Cuiabá.

Recife and Natal are already make good profits out their stadia. Not only with football, but also with big events, like (regional) big shot concerts and small events, since they were designed to be multifunctional.

My only concern would be Brasilia, since it is an expensive structure to mantain and the local government would be running it. So, not a chance to see profits in here.


----------



## Suburbanist

If those cities with lesser teams were more level-headed, they would have followed the tradition of some American stadia, which are built with a focus on being optimized to be used also as concert halls or even convention spaces (in this case with a full roof).

Asymmetric stands that leave one are behind one of the goals with movable seats to allow big stages to be easily assembled is a way to achieve that. Simpler squared roof designs would make it much cheaper to have a full roof.

That would have made for "duller" and less iconic venues as WC stadia go, but more functional places for a post-tournament scenario.


----------



## jecarega

alexandru.mircea said:


> The question though it is whether the big stadium for the sake of having a big stadium is a good use of the taxpayers' money. I think Brazilians are well within their right to ask this question...



As a Brazilian taxpayer, my personal opinion is that, yes, it is a good use of my tax money to provide Brazil's big cities with big and modern venues.

Those are investments in urban infrastrucuture as important as any other investments in urban infrastructure.

Football is much more than just an sport. Modern day football is an industry that creates jobs and wealth.

And big stadia can have many uses other than just hosting football matches.

Of course the best option is always to have the most possible of private money in this kind of investment, and they can be made with public-private partnerships (as most of the stadia for the World Cup are actually being made). 

But in the cases where the private money is not enough, I see no problem that the government can "complement" the financial resources needed to provide certain big cities with big and modern venues.

The amount of money spent with just one stadium in one big city is not that big compared with the total amount of taxes collected by the government. In fact, it's a tiny fraction. And it's way less than what is usually spent in other areas like healthcare and education. The amount spent in healthcare and education by Brazil's federal government between 2007 and 2013 was around *95 times *bigger than the amount used to build the World Cup stadia in the same time frame.


----------



## TEBC

jecarega said:


> Well, let's say the average attendance of football matches in a given city is around 10 thousand people... What happens when that city needs to host two or three matches per year that could have an attendance of over 40 thousand people? Many football stadiums (or stadia) built in Brazil in the 1970's could be called "white elephants" if you think about average attendance. For example, the João Castelo stadium in São Luís (MA), the Mangueirão stadium in Belém (PA), and the Albertão stadium in Teresina (PI). But all of them have two or three matches per year with attendance over 30 thousand or 40 thousand people. If those stadiums/stadia didn't exist, where those matches would happen? People talk about the Arena das Dunas in Natal being an "white elephant", but people forget that in the same place where Arena das Dunas was built, there was the Machadão stadium, that was demolished to give place to Arena das Dunas. The capacity of Machadão was 42,000 people. Was Machadão a "white elephant"? Well, during the years, there were several matches in the stadium with attendance over 30 thousand people. If Machadão didn't exist, where those matches were to take place?


The difinition of a white elephant is not only about the capacity or usage of a venue, but also the costs envolved. If a stadium for 40k has an average of 10k it runs on deficit, thats why its considered an white elephant.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

jecarega said:


> As a Brazilian taxpayer, my personal opinion is that, yes, it is a good use of my tax money to provide Brazil's big cities with big and modern venues.


There wasn't any need to tell me that, it was obvious. 

However, for all those involved in the protest movement the priorities are quite different. It remains to be seen...


----------



## jecarega

alexandru.mircea said:


> There wasn't any need to tell me that, it was obvious.
> 
> However, for all those involved in the protest movement the priorities are quite different. It remains to be seen...



Well, I can't imagine any reason why the opinions of the less than 1% of the Brazilian population participating in street protests are more important than my opinions.

I have my own opinion, and I have the same right to express it as they have the right to express theirs.


----------



## TEBC

alexandru.mircea said:


> There wasn't any need to tell me that, it was obvious. However, for all those involved in the protest movement the priorities are quite different. It remains to be seen...


The protests never had a sole propose. Those against the wc gets less than 500 people.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

[email protected] said:


> You guys must be crazy.
> 
> Manaus is a city with almost 3 million people in the middle of the jugle. You can think of a thousand ways to take advantage of the only venue in town for large crowds. It really depends on management.
> 
> Cuiabá will be fine. They already have a team in ascention that could use the stadium most of the time (Luverdense). It is also being probed to be use as home ground for Cuiabá Arsenal, one of the best teams of American Football in Brazil, which can take respectable crowds for their games. The Brazilian National Team for this sport also could take advantage of that. Also there are a lot of other options. I wouldn't worry about Cuiabá.
> 
> Recife and Natal are already make good profits out their stadia. Not only with football, but also with big events, like (regional) big shot concerts and small events, since they were designed to be multifunctional.
> 
> My only concern would be Brasilia, since it is an expensive structure to mantain and the local government would be running it. So, not a chance to see profits in here.


Even after the 2013 IBGE upwards revision, Manaus population is still just under 2 million. Nowhere close to 3 million people.

Luverdense is based on Lucas do Rio Verde, a 50,000 inh. city in centre-north Mato Grosso. It was founded and settled by people from Southern Brazil and has almost nothing in common with the capital Cuiabá. The number of their supporters is pretty much zero.

And finally Brasília: over R$ 1 billion spent on it. It will never be paid. In fact, it probably won't be able to pay not even the maintenance expenses.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

jecarega said:


> Well, I can't imagine any reason why the opinions of the less than 1% of the Brazilian population participating in street protests are more important than my opinions.
> 
> I have my own opinion, and I have the same right to express it as they have the right to express theirs.


That's a very silly thing to say, not all those who believe that the WC stadiums are a bad deal for Brazil are going to go out in the street. Many have to go to their day jobs, many just aren't the kind of people who would go out to protest, especially considering the protests get violent. 

Your right to express your opinion has not been denied by anyone, it's a bizarre thing to even bring that up.

Finally, your opinion is not worth less the opinion of one of those people protesting against the WC spending, but it is not more worthy either. Each opinion is one opinion. Another thing that I don't really know what has to do with the discussion.


----------



## AcesHigh

also, there are plenty of people who were NOT against World Cup spending, just against spending in White Elephants.

so it wouldn´t make much sense people in Rio, protesting in front of the Maracanã against the Manaus stadium.


----------



## jucafelix

ESPN aims to make World Cup history in Brazil
Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/...up-history-in-Brazil.html#9weY5I3vSkoC2hD2.99
http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/...razil.html?utm_source=NASR&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## biancarossi20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113711400&postcount=6514


----------



## SamratAshok232

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Even after the 2013 IBGE upwards revision, Manaus population is still just under 2 million. Nowhere close to 3 million people.
> 
> Luverdense is based on Lucas do Rio Verde, a 50,000 inh. city in centre-north Mato Grosso. It was founded and settled by people from Southern Brazil and has almost nothing in common with the capital Cuiabá. The number of their supporters is pretty much zero.
> 
> And finally Brasília: over R$ 1 billion spent on it. It will never be paid. In fact, it probably won't be able to pay not even the maintenance expenses.


This is in contracdiction to MOSSAD's post but does sound true based on google search. Seems MOSSAD is misleading the forumers.

WC should have served a wholistic purpose but anyway wrong planning or vain grandeur it is water under the bridge.
Local administrations should try to salvage the situation from here on - both economic and sporting.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena da Baixada





































Originally Posted by Kring-Ha in FF


----------



## _X_

Can any of the good Brazilians give an update on the latest completion percentage according to the builders for the stadiums still being worked on

TIA


----------



## Gutex

^^For me those percentage numbers are pure political crap. I´d rather take my own conclusion by the pictures. But I´m sure that someone will post for you.


----------



## AcesHigh

_X_ said:


> Can any of the good Brazilians give an update on the latest completion percentage according to the builders for the stadiums still being worked on
> 
> TIA


it´s like 99% since 3 months ago. :|

these percentages I think are only related to the macrostructure, not to details. I have noticed that in all the stadia.


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*


















Fotos: Walter Guimarães


----------



## JoãoVR

^^beautiful details


----------



## skyscraperbarra

_X_ said:


> Can any of the good Brazilians give an update on the latest completion percentage according to the builders for the stadiums still being worked on
> 
> TIA


I was doing a great post with pictures of all the stadiums and everything that was missing in everyone but on the last stadium my browser shut down, I´m sorry, no patience to do all of it again! :lol:


----------



## Poltronieri

nillie said:


> Oh no, i cant have wifi during match? Ok, i will cancel my tickets...


Look on the bright side: you'll have plenty of time to watch and enjoy the game instead of browsing on Facebook, Twitter, etc...:nuts:


----------



## svvo

nillie said:


> Oh no, i cant have wifi during match? Ok, i will cancel my tickets...


this is a stadium of football... if you want wifi stay at home.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Wifi is for the media. It is quite vital these days, actually. Match reports have to be sent in ten minutes after the game ended... And that's just the beginning.


----------



## Guest

Poltronieri said:


> Look on the bright side: you'll have plenty of time to watch and enjoy the game instead of browsing on Facebook, Twitter, etc...:nuts:





svvo said:


> this is a stadium of football... if you want wifi stay at home.


Neither of you understand the concept of sarcasm I gather.


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> Wifi is for the media. It is quite vital these days, actually. Match reports have to be sent in ten minutes after the game ended... And that's just the beginning.


when they say such stadiums won´t have wifi, I suppose they are talking about wifi for the public in general. (you need a massive system for 50 thousand people to use wifi at the same time)

I gather that the media will have access to wifi.


----------



## anhelli

Media uses fiber optics. 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## BambamRO

biancarossi20 said:


> Look who is here visiting Nacional Stadium Mané Garrincha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://guia.uol.com.br/sao-paulo/sh...para-o-show-do-one-direction-em-sao-paulo.htm


it's reckless and ilegal riding a motorcycle without helmet. Fine of 191 reais....:lol:

Who the fu** are they?


----------



## biancarossi20

BambamRO said:


> it's reckless and ilegal riding a motorcycle without helmet. Fine of 191 reais....:lol:
> 
> Who the fu** are they?


One direction.
A very famous boy band world wide.
Who ever has a teenager sister like me, knows about them


----------



## Poltronieri




----------



## alexandru.mircea

anhelli said:


> Media uses fiber optics.
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


It depends from stadium to stadium. Usually it's WiFi, sometimes it's cable, sometimes (very often) "you're on your own". 

Hopefully AcesHigh is right. Providing WiFi for the spectators would have been quite a generous thing to do, and not at all essential IMO.


----------



## Berkani

Hi, I want see the attendance figures in the Brazilian league so far this season. 
Someone can help me?


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> One direction.
> A very famous boy band world wide.
> Who ever has a teenager sister like me, knows about them


Menudos? New Kids On The Block?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Berkani said:


> Hi, I want see the attendance figures in the Brazilian league so far this season.
> Someone can help me?


HERE


----------



## TEBC

alexandru.mircea said:


> It depends from stadium to stadium. Usually it's WiFi, sometimes it's cable, sometimes (very often) "you're on your own".
> 
> Hopefully AcesHigh is right. Providing WiFi for the spectators would have been quite a generous thing to do, and not at all essential IMO.


Media will have both wi-fi and cable.


----------



## Suburbanist

The latest trend in media sport's coverage is to have some reporters live-blogging, twitting and churning up content (including pics) as thing goes, real-time. 

For this, access to Internet in the stands is crucial. Not only for those who work on media stalls but those who stay along the lines or on seats.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

I didn't know that: Brasília stadium costed R$ 1.9 billion (US$ 900 million)!!!


----------



## Berkani

alexandru.mircea said:


> HERE


Only 2012 and 2013, no recent figures


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Berkani said:


> Only 2012 and 2013, no recent figures


The first link in the results has the figures for 2014 too... How much do you want other people do your stuff for you?


----------



## Berkani

alexandru.mircea said:


> The first link in the results has the figures for 2014 too... How much do you want other people do your stuff for you?


EASY ALEXANDRU :cheers:


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Four weeks to go! 




skyscraperbarra said:


> *Come for the World Cup, swim with the feces (PHOTOS)*
> 
> GlobalPost tags along with a biologist on a flyover of the Rio waterways that soccer fans are about to encounter. Here's what we've found.


I don't think this is feces, but whatever fits their bashing agenda.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Baixada Arena



KevoGonçalves said:


> Clube Atlético Paranaense - Página Oficial Facebook


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I don't think this is feces, but whatever fits their bashing agenda.


Unfortunately, It is! hno:


----------



## AcesHigh

kinda ironic that because for some imbecile reason they still have not installed chairs in one entire section of Arena da Baixada, the new reformed stadium reminds so much of how the crowd was seated BEFORE the stadium was reformed.









it´s still the SAME area of the reformed stadium that the public could not use (because it didnt even exist) before the reforms


----------



## biancarossi20

The new area, has a different concrete step, that allows to intall retractable seats. Ufortunely the stupid company had problems with the machine (belongs to the son of Atlético PR President´s son) and they are delivering it slowly. 
And in the middle of this new area will be the filled with stands for the press. 
But they already started intalling seats there.









rafaelpvrBR http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1037042


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada - 05/14


Slidecf said:


> Aqui vai um vídeo que eu fiz no jogo teste de ontem, percebam que eu tomei um susto com a torcida cantando "E somos a maior..." :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Estou colocando também algumas fotos panorâmicas que eu tirei em vários pontos do estádio.


----------



## SamratAshok232

*Nation wide protests in Brazil*

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/05/15/uk-brazil-worldcup-protests-idUKKBN0DV1EL20140515
Cities across Brazil are bracing for demonstrations....
Recife, Brasília, Sao Paolo affected


----------



## TEBC

SamratAshok232 said:


> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/05/15/uk-brazil-worldcup-protests-idUKKBN0DV1EL20140515 Cities across Brazil are bracing for demonstrations.... Recife, Brasília, Sao Paolo affected


Only Sao Paulo and Rio had significant amount (around 1.000 people). They dont have the support pf the population because they are anarchists that are destroying stores, public places and hurting jornalists.


----------



## AcesHigh

Anarchists AND commies... 90% of them are connected to parties like PSOL, PCdoB, PSTU, etc.


----------



## hugenholz

*Brazilian anti-World Cup protests hit Sao Paulo and Rio*









Demonstrators in Sao Paulo burned tyres and blocked roads, and police responded with tear gas

*Riot police in Brazil have fired tear gas to disperse thousands of protesters in Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro who marched against the cost of hosting the football World Cup.*

Some demonstrators hurled stones while other burned tyres and blocked roads. They say they are angry that billions of dollars are being spent on next month's football tournament, rather than social projects and housing. Protests also took place in many other cities, including the capital Brasilia.
Teachers and civil servants, among others, were also on strike across Brazil.
In Rio, aerial images showed hundreds of people marching in rush-hour traffic on a main thoroughfare. The city will host the final match of the World Cup on 13 July. Protesters there and in Sao Paulo, Brazil's biggest city, clashed with police before beginning to disperse.

'More frequent'
The number of people on the streets was much lower than during similar protests last year. Some of those taking part, however, promised the demonstrations would get bigger and more frequent as the World Cup gets closer. Last June, more than a million people took to the street over poor public services, corruption and the high cost of hosting the World Cup.

The tournament is due to kick off on 12 June.

The BBC's Gary Duffy in Sao Paulo says that the scale of the protests will be watched closely by the government as an indication of the security challenges they may face during the tournament.









A demonstrator protests the death of 14 construction workers employed in building stadiums for the World Cup. 

He adds that, with both the World Cup and a presidential election this year, many groups have spotted an opportunity to exert maximum pressure on the government. The demonstrations began earlier in the day in Sao Paulo, with one of the biggest protests in the city's Itaquera district near the Arena Corinthians stadium, which will host the tournament's opening match. Protesters there demanded housing, and not stadiums, be built in accordance with Fifa standards, in reference to world football's governing body. 'No panic'
"Our goal is symbolic," said Guilherme Boulos, the head of Homeless Workers Movement. "We don't want to destroy or damage the stadium. What we want is more rights for workers to have access to housing and to show the effects the Cup has brought to the poor."









The protest in Rio was mostly peaceful, but there were some clashes with police









One protest in Sao Paulo was held near the stadium which will host the tournament's opening match

The government has tried to downplay the scale of Thursday's unrest, arguing it was not related to the World Cup. "From what I've seen, these are specific claims by workers. I've seen nothing that is related to the (World) Cup," Brazilian Sports Minister Aldo Rebelo said. "There's no reason to panic ahead of receiving three million Brazilian tourists and 600,000 foreign tourists (for the tournament)." The planned protests coincide with a range of strikes, including one by the police force in the north-eastern state of Pernambuco. The army was deployed there to provide additional support after some robberies and looting, before the strike ended on its third day. Local media reported that, in the last 24 hours alone, 234 people were arrested. Recife, the state capital, is due to host five matches during the World Cup.


*Analysis
Wyre Davies*
Sao Paulo
Most people here will eventually support the World Cup when it gets under way, but it's cost a lot of money - $15bn (£10bn) - and most of that has been public money. Brazil is still a developing country with many inequalities and high levels of poverty. And when you see brand-new stadiums popping up in a Sao Paulo suburb at the cost of millions, and around there are squatter camps full of people saying they cannot afford to live, then you can see where the conflict comes from. What the government will be looking out for is a critical mass. If these protests are attracting 5,000-10,000 people every time, then they will become too difficult to police.

Source: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-27423404


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Those criminals attacked two banks and a car dealer. Apparently no arrests were made in São Paulo. That's outrageous.


----------



## TEBC

BBC is much more realistic with truth than any other british tabloid.


----------



## TEBC

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Those criminals attacked two banks and a car dealer. Apparently no arrests were made in São Paulo. That's outrageous.


The police is afraid to act. What brought millions to street last year was the violence that police acted against those criminals. Now they do what they want (they already killed a tv cameraman) and if they are hurt people from Human Rights comes in their defence.


----------



## LuisClaudio




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Very much worth listening to the latest Beyond The Pitch episode dedicated to Manaus and the World Cup in general, with Martin Bright as guest: 

http://www.beyondthepitch.net/podcasts/edition/index.cfm/one-world-sports/2014/05/14/

Martin Bright is a citizen of Manaus for almost 14 years, head of International Relations at Amazonas University, involved in the organisation of the events in Manaus and a football on his own amateur level. His insight is very informative and unbiased. The subjects concern the stadiums and infrastructure, the weather, how to get around in the city, security issues, health, politics, etc. 

This section of the show starts at about 37 minutes in.


----------



## Andres Porto

Espectaculares los estadios,alucinantes.Es cierto que en Brasil hay problemas,pero esto es inversiòn para el pais,ademas creò muchas fuentes de trabajo para muchas gentes


----------



## AcesHigh

Look at the protesters... the same damn commies as ever... all in red or waving flags from communist parties like PSTU, PCdoB, PSOL, etc.

And the BBC is wrong. The World Cup did NOT cost 10 billion pounds.

That value includes MANY infrastructure projects long needed for some cities, which were INCLUDED in the World Cup calculations.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I'd rather read yet another drab article about the political protests in Brasil than listen to this song again. Ever. 


Seriously, ever.



LuisClaudio said:


>


----------



## fabbio_123

*Arena Corinthians and metro station *



mopc said:


> *Line 3* and World Cup Stadium, a few days ago


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*








.








.








.








.








.








.








.
Essa última está dentro do ginásio Aecim Tocantins !


----------



## AcesHigh

eatorresz said:


> What about all of the WC stadiums from USA 94, France 98, Korea-Japan, South Africa...All had exposed stadiums. If a little rain bothers you wear a raincoat or a hat and stop complaining!


the problem is the damn thing being amateurish and unfinished!


----------



## TEBC

eatorresz said:


> What about all of the WC stadiums from USA 94, France 98, Korea-Japan, South Africa...All had exposed stadiums. If a little rain bothers you wear a raincoat or a hat and stop complaining!


There will be no rain in june/july in SP. Is a dry season.


----------



## eatorresz

Thanks TEBC  I'll be there in a few weeks...


----------



## Cratus

People can complain whatever they want about Brazilian World Cup. Yes its kind of disorganized and delayed but i think that no one can say that Brazilian Stadiums will be "meh". All of them, even the most simplistic (Arena das Dunas and Arena Patanal) are incomparably better then most of those from past World Cups. I think that just the Iconic ones are better such as Soccer City or Allianz Arena ex. Even so they are in the same standard as Maracanã and probably less luxurious then São Paulo Arena.


----------



## biancarossi20

Cratus said:


> People can complain whatever they want about Brazilian World Cup. Yes its kind of disorganized and delayed but i think that no one can say that Brazilian Stadiums will be "meh". All of them, even the most simplistic (Arena das Dunas and Arena Patanal) are incomparably better then most of those from past World Cups. I think that just the Iconic ones are better such as Soccer City or Allianz Arena ex. Even so they are in the same standard as Maracanã and probably less luxurious then São Paulo Arena.


Maybe he is from Qatar.:lol:


----------



## Rashid.

Led Test whit images


----------



## Suburbanist

eatorresz said:


> What about all of the WC stadiums from USA 94, France 98, Korea-Japan, South Africa...All had exposed stadiums.


Yes, but standards improve each tournament! Electronic displays didn't exist in 1970, for instance...


----------



## TEBC

eatorresz said:


> Thanks TEBC  I'll be there in a few weeks...


In SP??! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Rashid. said:


> Led Test whit images



Why is the resolution so low...


----------



## renshapratama

AcesHigh said:


> well, you liked his comment, so maybe you can give your own arguments on why you think the 2014 World Cup stadiums are "too simplistic".


just *calm dude*



ReNaHtEiM said:


> Why is the resolution so low...


i'm agree :cheers:


----------



## unalmed

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Why is the resolution so low...


Same here, in some videos we see some high definition images in there, or that was just edited?


----------



## AcesHigh

renshapratama said:


> just *calm dude*


I am calm. And awaiting your arguments.


----------



## Kasumi

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Why is the resolution so low...


Because it really has low resolution. That gets better when the viewer is far from that.

near: 









far: 









Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.295575167273623.1073741849.287660241398449&type=1


----------



## tonttula

unalmed said:


> Same here, in some videos we see some high definition images in there, or that was just edited?


Because you are comparing pics from distance and closer. These large displays have pixel pitch of 20mm and more quite often. This probably a lot more than that.

It does look like really low resolution for the size, but then this is no inside the arena giant display a'la Cowboys Stadium center monitor. Not meant to show that kind of content.


----------



## Cratus

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Why is the resolution so low...


Because its a LED panel not meant to show movies or the game but to be more like a decorative LED such as any Stadium LED.


----------



## SamratAshok232

*Hotel problems for World cup*

The promised hotels have not been constructed and few planned have been rotting in disarray
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...p-brazils-olympic-preparations-are-the-worst/


----------



## TEBC

SamratAshok232 said:


> The promised hotels have not been constructed and few planned have been rotting in disarray http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/early-lead/wp/2014/04/29/forget-the-world-cup-brazils-olympic-preparations-are-the-worst/


Sochi media bashing attack all over again...


----------



## hysteria




----------



## hysteria

Vestiario









Area dos camarotes


















Area restrita com leitor de cartão, só entra quem tiver permissão.


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Yeah... way too simplistic... :lol:


----------



## Suburbanist

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Interesting info. It's in portuguese but I think theres no problem posting it here.
> 
> Five countries have no naturalized players (those who were born abroad): Brazil, Colombia, South Korea, Honduras, Russia.
> 
> 960 players were called (preliminary), 106 are naturalized (is this word right?), so 11% of players were not born in the country they r fighting for.
> 
> France has gave in the biggest number of players: 33.
> Argelia has received more than any other national team: 21.


Two caveats of this data:

- birthplace is not the sole for of acquisition of citizenship at birth. Most countries allow children born abroad from two parents who are citizens to pass citizenship to their offspring, for instance. These children are birthright citizens, not naturalized ones

- many people have 2 nationalities conferred at birth


----------



## hack404

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Interesting info. It's in portuguese but I think theres no problem posting it here.
> 
> Five countries have no naturalized players (those who were born abroad): Brazil, Colombia, South Korea, Honduras, Russia.
> 
> 960 players were called (preliminary), 106 are naturalized (is this word right?), so 11% of players were not born in the country they r fighting for.
> 
> France has gave in the biggest number of players: 33.
> Argelia has received more than any other national team: 21.


It would be more meaningful to list where the player learnt their football.


----------



## tadpolefarm

#justsaying


----------



## AcesHigh

tadpolefarm said:


> #justsaying


hno:

are you an engineer?

first of all, it´s clearly an arch... and look at the massive TRUSSERS all in V shapes below the roof. That is distributing the forces OUTWARD, not downward.










OH MY GOD!!!! That arch has no post/columns supporting it... and not only that, but it also SUPPORTS THE ROOF!!

It will surely fall soon, it was by luck it did not fall during the 2010 World Cup! :lol::lol:


really... internet armchair engineers.

maybe you can write Andrade Gutierrez and ask to check the structural calculations?


----------



## _X_

tadpolefarm said:


> #justsaying


Quoted for prosperity:lol::lol::lol:








Could go down as the biggest own goal in SSC history:lol:


----------



## _X_

hack404 said:


> It would be more meaningful to list where the player learnt their football.


Australia has no foreign born players

Foreign born manager who came to Australia at the age of 3


----------



## tadpolefarm

AcesHigh said:


> hno:
> 
> are you an engineer?
> 
> first of all, it´s clearly an arch... and look at the massive TRUSSERS all in V shapes below the roof. That is distributing the forces OUTWARD, not downward.
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!! That arch has no post/columns supporting it... and not only that, but it also SUPPORTS THE ROOF!!
> 
> It will surely fall soon, it was by luck it did not fall during the 2010 World Cup! :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> really... internet armchair engineers.
> 
> maybe you can write Andrade Gutierrez and ask to check the structural calculations?


Sure its an arch that is arch supported by the tie and posts. More accurately it is a slender truss with tension tie. I am certain the Engineering office responsible has double and triple checked their calculations. Im just saying to moment pin at the top of the post will be working very hard and I would feel way less nervous about it if there were stays like the blue lines below to prevent sideways buckling. I am confident most Engineers would agree.


----------



## _X_

Having been in engineering for over 30 years I'd say you should cut you're losses and run.


----------



## hack404

_X_ said:


> Australia has no foreign born players
> 
> Foreign born manager who came to Australia at the age of 3


Dario Vidosic was born in Yugoslavia but came to Australia as a very young child.


----------



## hugenholz

> *Lagging Urban Transport Works Hinder World Cup Sustainability
> *
> by Fabiola Ortiz (Natal, Brazil)
> 
> NATAL, Brazil, - Brazil's efforts to promote the image of an environmentally sustainable World Cup have focused on the stadiums built for the tournament. But the 12 cities where the matches will be played are in a race against time to complete the urban transport projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands in the Arena Dunas in the city of Natal in Northeast Brazil, one of the eight FIFA World Cup stadiums granted a sustainable construction certificate. Credit: Fabíola Ortiz/IPS​
> Natal, the capital of the state of Rio Grande do Norte in the Brazilian Northeast, is one of the cities that will host the World Cup 2014, and four games will be played here. This city of 800,000 people is known in this country as the "city of the sun" because there are more than 300 days of sunshine a year, enjoyed by visitors to the state's 400 km of beaches.
> 
> This is the city with the cleanest air in South America, according to a study carried out in 1994 by the National Institute for Space Research (INPE) in partnership with the United States National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA). Water quality here is also excellent, because the water is "filtered" by the vast dunes surrounding the city.
> 
> Natal, which receives 1.5 million tourists a year, is now seeking an image of a sustainable city during the World Cup, which will take place in Brazil Jun. 12-Jul. 13.
> 
> The Arena Dunas stadium in Natal was officially inaugurated on Jan. 22, with a capacity for 42,000 spectators. The cost went 30 percent over the 190 million dollar budget, but at least the project is considered environmentally sustainable.
> 
> The OAS construction company, which built and is managing the stadium, will harvest rainwater, which will cut water consumption by 40 percent. And nearly 100 percent of the waste generated will be recycled.
> 
> In contrast with how early the stadium was finished, the urban transport works in the city run the risk of not being completed by the World Cup kickoff match on Jun. 13 – which could hurt the image of Natal as a sustainable World Cup city.
> 
> Unfinished transportation works around the stadium in Natal where the first of the four FIFA World Cup matches to be hosted by this city will take place on Jun. 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfinished transportation works around the stadium in Natal where the first of the four FIFA World Cup matches to be hosted by this city will take place on Jun. 13. Credit: Fabíola Ortiz/IPS​
> Of the seven transport projects planned, only one was completed, a year ago. At that time the remaining six were still only on paper, and three ended up being cancelled, after the city government admitted that it was unable to implement them.
> 
> The mayor of Natal, Carlos Eduardo Alves of the opposition Democratic Labour Party (PDT), told IPS that the city would be ready to host the World Cup thanks to 250 million dollars in federal funds.
> 
> "When Natal was chosen to be one of the host cities, it had 53 months to build the infrastructure and complete the projects. When I took office in January 2013, there were only 18 months to go, and nothing had started yet," he said.
> 
> A total of 1,450 people are employed in shifts, 24/7, on the infrastructure projects.
> 
> Alves guaranteed that six tunnels and a viaduct would be finished by May 31. A second viaduct won't be done on time, but it will nevertheless be open to traffic during the World Cup.
> 
> "Natal won't end after the World Cup," the mayor said. "It will leave us with the biggest drainage system in the city, which cost 60 million dollars, and which will be 70 percent complete by the start of the World Cup."
> 
> He added that 4,000 trees would be planted around the city.
> 
> He also said the big problem facing Brazilian cities today is traffic congestion, which is why tunnels and viaducts are being built, to ease traffic jams.
> 
> But the coordinator of transport research in the Civil Energy Department of the Federal University of Rio Grande do Norte, Enilson Medeiros dos Santos, doubts that the six transport construction projects around the stadium will be finished in time for the tournament.
> 
> "I don't think they'll be completed," Santos said. "The viaduct of the BR-101 freeway was not in the original project and doesn't stand a chance of being finished – work got started on it really late."
> 
> Santos, a prominent voice in urban planning in Natal, complained that his team was not consulted when the transport plans were drawn up.
> 
> "The city that it took the longest for the federal government's funds to reach was Natal," he said. "The moment for planning is past; now concrete spending plans are needed."
> 
> Santos also complained about a lack of information. Of the cities that will host the World Cup games, Natal was ranked the lowest on transparency in investment in 2013 by the Ethos Institute.
> 
> "No one has access to the executive projects, it's all a total mystery," he said.
> 
> According to Santos, Natal was the fruit of an accelerated development process and is one of the cities in the Northeast with the highest number of motor vehicles per capita.
> 
> The city has one motor vehicle for every four inhabitants, while demand for public transport is falling. There are more than 260,000 vehicles in the city, and since 2000 the number of cars has risen at a rate of 20,000 a year.
> 
> "The city does not have chronic congestion, but traffic has gotten worse quickly in the last 10 years. We had already pointed out the problem in 1998, if the city failed to put in place high-quality public transport systems," Santos said.
> 
> In June 2012, during the United Nations Conference on Sustainable Development (Rio+20), FIFA, the international governing body of association football, announced that it would invest 20 million dollars to make the 2014 World Cup the first with a comprehensive sustainability strategy.
> 
> The strategy included "green" stadiums, waste management, community support, reducing and offsetting carbon emissions, renewable energy, climate change and capacity development, according to FIFA and the Local Organising Committee.
> 
> FIFA also stated that it would give priority to environmentally-friendly suppliers, and that it would carry out studies to assess the environmental impacts on the areas around the stadiums.
> 
> In addition, the construction projects had to obtain environmental permits, as a condition for receiving financing from the country's state-owned development bank, the BNDES.
> 
> Another BNDES requisite was for the stadiums and other installations to receive LEED (Leadership in Energy & Environmental Design) certification granted by the U.S. Green Building Council, which is recognised by more than 130 countries.
> 
> Eight of the 12 World Cup stadiums followed sustainable construction guidelines, using water and energy saving technologies and recycled materials such as demolition waste.
> 
> But what apparently will not be sustainable is the use of the stadium after the World Cup. There is a danger that the Arena Dunas will become a white elephant because football matches in that area do not generally draw more than 6,000 people, OAS business manager Artur Couto acknowledged to IPS.
> 
> That means it would take over 3,000 matches just to pay off the construction costs.
> 
> But Couto defended the stadium as a multi-use structure. "It was built with the concept of multi-functionality, to be a living cell in the city. There are 40 dates for football games a year, but there are other uses as well, such as concerts and shows."


Source: globalissues.org


----------



## PEiloveyou

Again! Stop looking for faults, embrace what's there and enjoy.


----------



## PEiloveyou

hugenholz said:


> *Pelé: it's a disgrace that the World Cup stadiums are still not ready...*
> 
> No. Pele is wrong. Disgrace was Munich Summer Olympics in 1972.


----------



## jecarega

PEiloveyou said:


> hugenholz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pelé: it's a disgrace that the World Cup stadiums are still not ready...*
> 
> No. Pele is wrong. Disgrace was Munich Summer Olympics in 1972.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgrace will be if some kind of terrorist attack happens during the World Cup.
> 
> THAT would be a real disgrace.
> 
> Fortunately, this is very unlikely. Everyone loves Brazil. Hmmm... Well, and Argentineans aren't used to make terrorist attacks.
Click to expand...


----------



## AcesHigh

jecarega said:


> PEiloveyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgrace will be if some kind of terrorist attack happens during the World Cup.
> 
> THAT would be a real disgrace.
> 
> Fortunately, this is very unlikely.* Everyone loves Brazil*. Hmmm... Well, and Argentineans aren't used to make terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> do you really think the jihadists from Al Qaeda love Brazil?
Click to expand...


----------



## afonso_bh

Some WC stadiums through the eyes of Leonardo Finotti (architectural photographer):

http://leonardofinotti.com/projects/mineirao-stadium
http://leonardofinotti.com/projects/castelao-stadium
http://leonardofinotti.com/projects/arena-das-dunas-stadium
http://leonardofinotti.com/projects/beira-rio-stadium
http://leonardofinotti.com/projects/arena-pantanal


----------



## Andrew_za

The stadia are looking great! It just need some vuvuzelas


----------



## skyscraperbarra

NO, not vuvuzelas...


----------



## biancarossi20

lol ^^^^


----------



## PEiloveyou

ARENA DA BAIXADA in Curitiba.
Chair installation almost conclude.


----------



## paulo alberto

^^
this link is not an image.


----------



## Andrew_za

Has it been a easy or hassle free process to get tickets? For 2010, the process was complicated. People stood in long lines over night in the middle of winter to try and get tickets. FIFA's ticketing system crashed a few times, so people lost their bookings. Many would try to buy tickets outside the stadia too.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

It is pretty organized all over the country, no hassle yet. Maybe when we get really close to the event it will have big lines because of foreigner tourists that still didn´t arrive in the country, but for now, very easy to get the tickets.

About buying tickets outside the stadium it is not different, I´ve heard from people all over the country that outside the area where you can get your tickets there are people buying and selling tickets.


----------



## Julio_vr

*Infrastructure for the World Cup **2014*






sao paulo airport



































*AIRMOBILE PORTO ALEGRE*











































MONORAIL SÃO PAULO







































SÃO PAULO: New subway stations
































BRT RIO























SUBWAY SALVADOR


----------



## Julio_vr

*BRASILIA AIRPORT

NOVO TERMINAL AEROPORTO BRASÍLIA










































BRT BRASÍLIA



















BRT RIO


















SUBWAY FORTALEZA









VLT FORTALEZA











MANAUS AIRPORT









BRT BELO HORIZONTE





















*


----------



## Birmingham

Can't wait for England to play in Sao Paulo. Looks like a great stadium for an intimidating atmosphere. If England can get 30,000 fans in side there it could be really help get a result against Uruguay.


----------



## Julio_vr

BRT CURITIBA




























AIRPORT CURITIBA










*AIRPORT RECIFE*



















*SUBWAY RECIFE*












*VLT RECIFE*











*SUBWAY RIO*





























*SUBWAY BRASÍLIA*


----------



## PEiloveyou

Julio, good job. Can you post the bridge from Recife Airport to Subway station(Airport)? And Recife there is also a BRT.


----------



## Bye bye world

^^

nice posts. These are just some examples...


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Pantanal


Massignan said:


> Algumas fotos novas:[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.secom.mt.gov.br


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena das Dunas


luks90 said:


> acabei de ver isso agora!


Google Earth.


----------



## biancarossi20

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...da-copa-e-instalado-na-arena-corinthians.html


----------



## lgmk

biancarossi20 said:


> Arena das Dunas
> 
> Google Earth.


Yea, google updated all the stadiums with up to date images. Someone with free time in their hands could make a compilation, if not I will try to do it later tonight.


----------



## HansCouto

*about the infrasctructure for the world cup in Brasilia*

In Brasilia the BRT is not ready. It is 'on test' and won't be useful for the world cup.

The subway in Brasilia also does not connect the airport to the stadium nor does it take to the stadium.

Public transportation in Brasilia is very bad quality… the tourists will see it when and if they try to get around using them. I hope they don't.

So less than 20% of what was planned is in fact ready.

Crime has also worsened a lot within the past 4 years so watch out for crack addicts (there are TONS you will see) and pick-pockets (especially Sao Paulo and Rio. Even with the military and the extra police the big cities of Brazil are incredibly dangerous so watch out. People are very funny in Brazil but for comedy to turn into terror only 5 minutes of discraction is necessary.

The airport is the only new infrastructure besides the stadium. And the airport was totally renovated with money from the private sector...

Besides, much of the infrasctructure presented such as the incredibly crowded subway of Rio de Janeiro and the decent Curitiba's public transportation system were built before the 2014 world cup bid and before all failed projects and promises of improvement were presented - they were supposed to be ready 8 years later in 2014.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Brasilia is a car city, like LA.

What are they recommending people to use to go to the stadium? 

Will it have big parking lots near the stadium? Recife will have 4 big parking lots near the stadium (10 thousands cars in total) and will use bus to connect this places to the stadium...


----------



## lgmk

Arena da Baixada tonight, final tests with the LED lights, for those complaining that the stadium lacks color...



anzo said:


> Do FB do Atlético, taí o que vcs queriam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Chimbanha

People were commenting today at work that there will be a 5 km-radius block around the stadium, into which you won't be able to get with vehicles. I wonder if this is true. No one will walk 5km to the stadium :nuts:

Also, I have been using taxis these last weeks to go to work and you just CAN'T get one in Brasília at peak hours. They're all busy. I've had to wait for over 1 hour to get one and given up after that. I wonder what will happen to those who are expecting to use them to go to the stadium.


----------



## darlasxm54

'm sure there would be a few up to the god almighty FIFA's standards.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Chimbanha said:


> People were commenting today at work that there will be a 5 km-radius block around the stadium, into which you won't be able to get with vehicles. I wonder if this is true. No one will walk 5km to the stadium :nuts:


Last year Confederations Cup, everybody should walk at least 2.3 KM to get in the Castelão Stadium (Fortaleza). But honestly I barely notice it was that far, since there was people selling beers every 10m, bands playing some live music, cops everywhere and a nice atmosphere trhu the walk zone..

Of course for some old people, or woman with kids and so, it must be tiring. Im not sure, but I think there was some kind of transportation for these special cases.


----------



## TEBC

skyscraperbarra said:


> ^^
> Brasilia is a car city, like LA.
> 
> What are they recommending people to use to go to the stadium?
> 
> Will it have big parking lots near the stadium? Recife will have 4 big parking lots near the stadium (10 thousands cars in total) and will use bus to connect this places to the stadium...


Brasilia doesnt need a big transport system to the stadium because the stadium is very well located, is in the heart of the city, just a few minutes from most of the hotels and the subway station from Asa Sul.


----------



## gabriel campos

*Brasília*





































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.873991102616738.1073742150.606721589343692&type=1


----------



## jecarega

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Last year Confederations Cup, everybody should walk at least 2.3 KM to get in the Castelão Stadium (Fortaleza). But honestly I barely notice it was that far, since there was people selling beers every 10m, bands playing some live music, cops everywhere and a nice atmosphere trhu the walk zone..
> 
> Of course for some old people, or woman with kids and so, it must be tiring. Im not sure, but I think there was some kind of transportation for these special cases.



I know a little trick to park my car much closer to Castelão, and walk waaaaay less...

It just a matter of which streets you are willing to drive on...

"Jeitinho brasileiro" rules!

:banana:


----------



## HansCouto

skyscraperbarra said:


> ^^
> Brasilia is a car city, like LA.
> 
> What are they recommending people to use to go to the stadium?
> 
> Will it have big parking lots near the stadium? Recife will have 4 big parking lots near the stadium (10 thousands cars in total) and will use bus to connect this places to the stadium...


The local government already declared they will seal all access and cars will have to be parked at least 2 miles away from the stadium.

You will have to walk at least 3km (each way).

I am sorry and good luck.


----------



## HansCouto

TEBC said:


> Brasilia doesnt need a big transport system to the stadium because the stadium is very well located, is in the heart of the city, just a few minutes from most of the hotels and the subway station from Asa Sul.


Try "walking" around barefoot in Brasilia and you will never forget what the word LONG DISTANCE means. You could start trying to go from the stadium do the local bus station... it is just a straight walk (I AM JOKING OF COURSE DO NOT TRY THAT... unless you are forrest gump)

In Brasilia, 5 km is just "right there".


----------



## TEBC

HansCouto said:


> Try "walking" around barefoot in Brasilia and you will never forget what the word LONG DISTANCE means. You could start trying to go from the stadium do the local bus station... it is just a straight walk (I AM JOKING OF COURSE DO NOT TRY THAT... unless you are forrest gump) In Brasilia, 5 km is just "right there".


I did it during the Confederations Cup. Like I said is not that long. Is very common walk for world cup matches.


----------



## PEiloveyou

Jerome Valcke on Twitter

Brasilia & Estadio Nacional Mane Garrincha are really positive examples of #World Cup legacy in Brazil.
777,000 + visitors in last 12 months. More visitors than in 36 years of previous stadium in Brasilia.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

PEiloveyou said:


> Jerome Valcke on Twitter
> 
> Brasilia & Estadio Nacional Mane Garrincha are really positive examples of #World Cup legacy in Brazil.
> 777,000 + visitors in last 12 months. More visitors than in 36 years of previous stadium in Brasilia.












Seriously?! Just think he should give some other example of positive legacy that for sure exists.. but brasilia national stadium.. really?! :lol:


----------



## biancarossi20

Buddy Whashington lol
hahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## biancarossi20

Fifa.com


----------



## biancarossi20

Only 2 stadiums to go lol

Let´s all be positive people. Life is beautiful :lol:

And Brasil will win this tournament yayyyy


----------



## biancarossi20

Jerome Valcke visiting national stadium


















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.873991102616738.1073742150.606721589343692&type=1

*" I have South African citizenship, i don´t think Brazil will give me that"* lol funny man.


----------



## will101

biancarossi20 said:


> Only 2 stadiums to go lol
> 
> Let´s all be positive people. Life is beautiful :lol:
> 
> And Brasil will win this tournament yayyyy


Until that last sentence I was going to give you a thumbs up. hno:


----------



## will101

HansCouto said:


> The local government already declared they will seal all access and cars will have to be parked at least 2 miles away from the stadium.
> 
> You will have to walk at least 3km (each way).
> 
> I am sorry and good luck.


Why?


----------



## biancarossi20

will101 said:


> Why?


Probaly to avoid the manifestants.


----------



## Bandeirante1

we have been under so much pressure over the last 5 years or so that is almost impossible to enjoy the event.


----------



## biancarossi20

Bandeirante1 said:


> we have been under so much pressure over the last 5 years or so that is almost impossible to enjoy the event.


12 june, you will start to enjoy


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> Only 2 stadiums to go lol


Corinthians Arena and which other? Arena das Dunas? (I think the provisory seats were not installed yet)

I would consider Arena da Baixada ready already.

if we consider the area AROUND the stadium, the problems are in Brasilia and Porto Alegre.


----------



## HansCouto

PEiloveyou said:


> Jerome Valcke on Twitter
> 
> Brasilia & Estadio Nacional Mane Garrincha are really positive examples of #World Cup legacy in Brazil.
> 777,000 + visitors in last 12 months. More visitors than in 36 years of previous stadium in Brasilia.



Brasilia spent nearly 1 billion dollars in 1 stadium.

South Africa spent 1 billion dollars in ALL STADIUMS combined for the 2010 World Cup.

Now lets talk common sense : was this good spending? Good for whom ?


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> Corinthians Arena and which other? Arena das Dunas? (I think the provisory seats were not installed yet)
> 
> I would consider Arena da Baixada ready already.
> 
> if we consider the area AROUND the stadium, the problems are in Brasilia and Porto Alegre.


Yeah i was talking about Arena da Baixada.


----------



## HansCouto

Bandeirante1 said:


> we have been under so much pressure over the last 5 years or so that is almost impossible to enjoy the event.


I agree. It feels like having to go to your best friend's wedding but you haven't slept for 3 days… helping him out to get the party ready.


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> Yeah i was talking about Arena da Baixada.


don´t you consider it to be ready already?


----------



## biancarossi20

AcesHigh said:


> don´t you consider it to be ready already?


Well i haven´t thought about it. In my opnion they were still working inside the stadium. But now after you said, maybe is just the outside than.


----------



## AcesHigh

HansCouto said:


> Brasilia spent nearly 1 billion dollars in 1 stadium.
> 
> South Africa spent 1 billion dollars in ALL STADIUMS combined for the 2010 World Cup.
> 
> Now lets talk common sense : was this good spending ? Good for whom ?



Brasilia Stadium cost is about 1.6 billion REAIS as far as I know. That´s 722 million dollars.

everything is more expensive in Brazil. If Brasilia Stadium cost was 1.6 billion Reais, at least 40% of that were TAXES that will return to the government. It´s quite ridiculous, but that is Brazil. It´s a chain of taxes on workforce, materials, services, etc, that are cummulative and add a HUGE % to the costs of everything.

as for the news, it´s quite misleading. There are indications that one match with only FIVE THOUSAND PEOPLE, later was accounted as having 50 thousand people... that way it was easy to reach that 700 thousand people figure.


One more misleading fact: The Estadio Nacional in Brasilia got several big profile matches LAST YEAR because several clubs whose stadiums were STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION played in Brasilia.

This year, with many stadiums getting finished, and teams like Flamengo signing their exclusivity contracts with their city stadiums (Flamengo usually plays in Maracanã, but they had divergences with the Maracanã Administration after Confederations Cup, so they will played some matches outside Maracanã in 2013), number of important matches in Brasilia has fallen considerably.


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians


Ranma Saotome said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> Well i haven´t thought about it. In my opnion they were still working inside the stadium. But now after you said, maybe is just the outside than.


the inside seems more ready than Arena das Dunas, which still lacks the seats in the provisory stands
























































---------------------------------------------------


edit: you are right Bianca. There are still works being done in the corridors of the stadium


----------



## HansCouto

AcesHigh said:


> Brasilia Stadium cost is about 1.6 billion REAIS as far as I know. That´s 722 million dollars.
> 
> everything is more expensive in Brazil. If Brasilia Stadium cost was 1.6 billion Reais, at least 40% of that were TAXES that will return to the government. It´s quite ridiculous, but that is Brazil. It´s a chain of taxes on workforce, materials, services, etc, that are cummulative and add a HUGE % to the costs of everything.
> 
> as for the news, it´s quite misleading. There are indications that one match with only FIVE THOUSAND PEOPLE, later was accounted as having 50 thousand people... that way it was easy to reach that 700 thousand people figure.
> 
> 
> One more misleading fact: The Estadio Nacional in Brasilia got several big profile matches LAST YEAR because several clubs whose stadiums were STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION played in Brasilia.
> 
> This year, with many stadiums getting finished, and teams like Flamengo signing their exclusivity contracts with their city stadiums (Flamengo usually plays in Maracanã, but they had divergences with the Maracanã Administration after Confederations Cup, so they will played some matches outside Maracanã in 2013), number of important matches in Brasilia has fallen considerably.


Unfortunately by April the number was 900 million USD and according to the External Government Audit the number is still growing...

So, like I said, nearly 1 billion, and for 1 stadium only.


----------



## J.Silva

in Portugal we built for Eurocup 2004 10stadiums, at a total amount of 665Millions. 
The state comparticipate with 104Millions and we, habitants of Portugal are still paying.. so this numbers to Brasil i can garanteed is not very good.


----------



## J.Silva

in Braga for example, the loan is until 2024... twenty years!!!!!


----------



## gehenaus

J.Silva said:


> in Portugal we built for Eurocup 2004 10 stadiums, at a total amount of 665Millions.
> The state comparticipate with 104Millions and we, habitants of Portugal are still paying.. so this numbers to Brasil i can garanteed is not very good.


10 stadiums? thats a great deal. Wembley alone cost £800m, although I think the FA paid for most of it.


----------



## Suburbanist

gehenaus said:


> 10 stadiums? thats a great deal. Wembley alone cost £800m, although I think the FA paid for most of it.


I never understood much the economics of Wembley stadium. /off


----------



## netinhogga

*Arena Pantanal*









Fonte


----------



## ClaudiuGanea

These are the finals decoration of National Stadium?


----------



## biancarossi20

ClaudiuGanea said:


> These are the finals decoration of National Stadium?


We don´t have much information, since now is FIFA taking care of the stadiums


----------



## Bandeirante1

biancarossi20 said:


> 12 june, you will start to enjoy


i´m sure i will have more fun if you stay with me


----------



## J.Silva

gehenaus said:


> 10 stadiums? thats a great deal. Wembley alone cost £800m, although I think the FA paid for most of it.


it depends. because we are just 10million hab in Portugal, so is expensive for us! 10M is just the population on London...


----------



## Suburbanist

Old stadia that were renovated/rebuilt for WC



Bezzi said:


>


----------



## hugenholz

FIFA secretary -general Valcke talked again with international media (incl. French radio) about the World Cup progress, he sounded not really happy: "FIFA has to deal with the current situation. We can't go back. Still alot of work to be done (incl. telecommunication and infrastructure works) but the World Cup will go ahead no matter what". Valcke also stated that FIFA requested an extra test for the Itaquerão stadium because they are not convinced that parts of the stadium and all the temporarily stands can pass the high quality FIFA stadium safety and service standard/requirements. Alot of infrastructure wont be ready for the World Cup but it is what it is. Its sufficient to let the World Cup to go ahead. FIFA has learned from the problems in Brasil, for the next worldcup-bids they will not opt for private funded stadiums but only for state funded stadiums (which is already the case for the World Cup 2018 in Russia and World Cup 2022 in Qatar)


----------



## Paulo miguel

Natal New Airport


----------



## _X_

^^


> FIFA has learned from the problems in Brasil, for the next worldcup-bids they will not opt for private funded stadiums but only for state funded stadiums (which is already the case for the World Cup 2018 in Russia and World Cup *2022 in Qatar*)


More like *State funded bribery and corruption*


----------



## Kasumi

Take a look, they're really cool  By Cristiano Siqueira:








































































































































More: http://www.espnfc.com/blog/_/name/worldcupcentral/id/4593?cc=3888


----------



## AcesHigh

hugenholz said:


> FIFA has learned from the problems in Brasil, for the next worldcup-bids they will not opt for private funded stadiums but only for state funded stadiums (which is already the case for the World Cup 2018 in Russia and World Cup 2022 in Qatar)


ironic, considering Gremio Arena is private and was READY in December 2012 and FIFA did not bother to include it in the World Cup.


----------



## Slidecf

Arena da Baixada LED illumination test


Slidecf said:


> Arena mudando de cor nesse exato momento! :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sulaovivo.com.br/cameras/copa-do-mundo-2014/curitiba/Estadio-Atletico02


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Kasumi said:


> Take a look, they're really cool  By Cristiano Siqueira:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: http://www.espnfc.com/blog/_/name/worldcupcentral/id/4593?cc=3888


this one is AWESOME!


----------



## TGrave

hugenholz said:


> FIFA has learned from the problems in Brasil, for the next worldcup-bids they will not opt for private funded stadiums but only for state funded stadiums (which is already the case for the World Cup 2018 in Russia and World Cup 2022 in Qatar)


That's not completely true. While most of the WC2018 stadiums in Russia are state funded, there are a few private funded too, and some with mixed source of funds. And one of the private funded is almost ready (the first game is planned in a couple of months). In fact, probably most problematic WC2018 stadiums will be state funded.


----------



## FAAN

Presentation of the Brazilian National Team on Granja Comary Training Center (Teresópolis - Rio de Janeiro)









































































Source


----------



## TEBC

TGrave said:


> That's not completely true. While most of the WC2018 stadiums in Russia are state funded, there are a few private funded too, and some with mixed source of funds. And one of the private funded is almost ready (the first game is planned in a couple of months). In fact, probably most problematic WC2018 stadiums will be state funded.


Who said that FIFA from now on will prefere state funded stadium was Valckie.


----------



## Cauê

New images of Rio and Maracana Stadium


Rio Helicopter-228 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-262 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-240 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-118 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-282 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-98 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-30 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rio Helicopter-96 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr​


----------



## PEiloveyou

Any pic of Village mall?


----------



## PEiloveyou

Also, I would like to see pics. of the new ports for the World Cup? If is possible.


----------



## JoeyJ

AcesHigh said:


> ironic, considering Gremio Arena is private and was READY in December 2012 and FIFA did not bother to include it in the World Cup.


FIFA has a habit of making mistakes and they don't think things through.. That has become pretty obvious in recent years.


----------



## Bezzi

Suburbanist said:


> Old stadia that were renovated/rebuilt for WC


And now we have this

























































































































The visual identity is the property of fifa. no commercial use.


----------



## JYDA

Maracana pitch is looking rough

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...eadache-Rios-Maracana-pitch-woeful-state.html


----------



## Suburbanist

JYDA said:


> Maracana pitch is looking rough
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...eadache-Rios-Maracana-pitch-woeful-state.html


They are adding winter grass to the field. It stays that way for 3-4 days until it waters up again. Normal procedure (it is done twice a year in most of Europe)


----------



## skyscraperbarra

PEiloveyou said:


> Any pic of Village mall?



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061279&page=55


----------



## biancarossi20

JYDA said:


> Maracana pitch is looking rough
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...eadache-Rios-Maracana-pitch-woeful-state.html


They are just selling stupid news, to not smart people.
Do you want to make a bet, the pitch will be shining in the World Cup ?
I would love to make a bet in Dollar :lol::lol::lol::lol: ( i pay if i lose, in brazilian money lol)


----------



## biancarossi20

del


----------



## hugenholz

I am watching a documentary on Discovery Channel about the renovation of the Maracana-stadium. Interesting stuff, it shows the number of problems the builders and workers had to face. Respect for all these guys who worked on finishing the renovation in time.

We can critisize the organisation/FIFA or,anybody else but looking at this documentary from a different perspective one has to realise how big and difficult such a project really is.


----------



## diegcel

by: SEBASTIÃO MOREIRA (EFE).


----------



## diegcel

*Covering*

edit


----------



## LADEN

they covering it with cloth?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Temporary, it will be taken off before the WC.


----------



## JYDA

5portsF4n said:


> Disagree. I think we'd beat Australia comfortably, and are a good chance of making it out of the group.
> 
> Who are the old players we are trying to phase out? Blooding in new players could be applied to any country. England could have Sterling, Shaw, etc playing in the WC, but no one would accuse England of blooding in players for 2018.


Onyewu, Bocanegra, Cherundolo, and Donovan were the core for years and have all been phased out while Dempsey and Beasley are on the wrong side of 30. This is likely their last world cups.


----------



## biancarossi20

Australia´s team arrived










Their bus


----------



## Kerrybai

Getting close to kick off now, when that first ball is kicked we will forget all about stadium delays and everything will be amazing. RIP to those who lost their lives. I trust this World Cup will live up to the hype.


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

It's happening!


----------



## PEiloveyou

Welcome to Brazil Australia. The Land of Futebol.


----------



## The Real Gazmon

5portsF4n said:


> Disagree. I think we'd beat Australia comfortably, and are a good chance of making it out of the group.
> 
> Who are the old players we are trying to phase out? Blooding in new players could be applied to any country. England could have Sterling, Shaw, etc playing in the WC, but no one would accuse England of blooding in players for 2018.


I didn't say you wouldn't beat us 

I meant more you are in a similar phase to us development wise. Naturally you should be better, you have a far larger pool of players to chose from and a more developed national league.

That said, I wouldn't mind seeing an A-League XI v an MLS XI


----------



## Poltronieri

FAAN said:


> Presentation of the Brazilian National Team on Granja Comary Training Center (Teresópolis - Rio de Janeiro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic made me remember something freaking funny that happend this week:


----------



## juan.83

Australia's team arrived really early to brazil, perhaps they know they will be sent back home very soon.


----------



## Observador_SJC

^^

Perhaps they are trying to adapt better to the time zone that is basically the opposite of their own.


----------



## Edgar Vix

http://gazetaonline.globo.com/_cont...para-os-habitantes-da-terra-dos-cangurus.html


----------



## The Real Gazmon

juan.83 said:


> Australia's team arrived really early to brazil, perhaps they know they will be sent back home very soon.


Haha!

Maybe there was a minimum night stay in the hotel?


----------



## Guest

JYDA said:


> Onyewu, Bocanegra, Cherundolo, and Donovan were the core for years and have all been phased out while Dempsey and Beasley are on the wrong side of 30. This is likely their last world cups.


I was responding to a statement that said the USMNT were going through a phase at this year's World Cup. The reality is that, for the most part, the best players were picked. It is not a young side either. 

Donovan aside, which was clearly down to personal issues, there were only one or two other omissions that left people shocked. Beckerman, Davis and Jones are all 32. You have 8 guys over 30 in the 23 man roster. In the starting 11 against Ghana, I suspect there will be 3 guys over 30 in the team. 

But all the other guys, like Bradley, Zusi, Cameron, Gonzalez, Altidore etc are in their prime years. I wouldn't conclude that this roster is one with an eye towards the future. It's one with an eye towards going deep in the tournament. We can't just bring up Julian Green or Yedlin and say we're taking risks and that we're going through transition. 




juan.83 said:


> Australia's team arrived really early to brazil, perhaps they know they will be sent back home very soon.


Australia are being treated unfairly because of the group they're in. They're no worse than at least 6-8 other teams. I watched bits and pieces of their game against South Africa the other day. It was a bad opponent for them because they had to break them down, but the reality is that in all their matches they will be a team who will be playing in transition on the counter. And for that, they look like they could be dangerous.


----------



## iBox

biancarossi20 said:


> Australia´s team arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their bus


So early !! Set the table Australia.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Few tickets left:










*14 days to go...*


----------



## Guest

Bosnia Iran looks to be the only concern. Good thing is that its on the 25th, so plenty of time left.


----------



## Spomasz

It was my dream to be there, in Brasil at this time. Especially in Rio, but high travel costs beat me down. Now i have only TV ;/ But still, i can feel fantastic atmosphere of this year's World Cup !


----------



## jecarega

as Bane used to say on "The Dark Knight Rises":

Let the games begin!


----------



## hugenholz

Natal is in trouble... Jerome Valcke stated on his official Twitter account the stadium is still not ready.


> We need full commitment from all parties in Natal to ensure all will be in place & tested prior to #MEXCMR on 13/06. http://t.co/cjSpWeta02


Actually he is furious about the situation. He also posted this picture:









A lot of seats still not installed...
Thats really unbelievable...


----------



## biancarossi20

hugenholz said:


> Natal is in trouble... Jerome Valcke stated on his official Twitter account the stadium is still not ready.
> 
> 
> Actually he is furious about the situation. He also posted this picture:
> 
> 
> A lot of seats still not installed...
> Thats really unbelievable...













This is temporary seats, demand of FIFA, so they decided to install the chairs in the last moment so the rent would cost cheaper, since the tickets of world cup go all to FIFA.
Your campain against our World Cup its pointless jealous babe.
Install chairs is the most easy thing to do, Arena das Dunas is having games since March, they tested everything is needed inside a stadium


















Caninde Soares


You are so so silly


----------



## PEiloveyou

Nice video about Vitoria the capital of the Espírito Santo. Vitoria has one of highest per capita income among the capitals of Brazil. If I am not wrong GDP per capita (2010): R$ 76.721.66 Also, one of Highest HDI among the capitals of Brazil.


----------



## AcesHigh

a post from Big Soccer forum


db1709 said:


> Have to say ALL the stadia are amazing, even the Pantanal arena, which is like an English style stadium but has a fantastic design on the exterior.
> 
> They're a zillion times better than South Africa 2010 (Rustenburg was a disgraceful venue by WC standards) and probably even better than Germany 2006.
> 
> Cannot wait to grace these arenas!



and my answer
I agree, and that somewhat explains why so much money was spent on stadiums and why there were a few delays.


I don´t think any other World Cup saw SUCH A BIG level of renovating AND new stadiums built for it, like Brazil.


The renovated stadiums (Maracanã, Mineirão, Beira Rio, Arena da Baixada and Castelão suffered absolutely HUGE changes)

and then we had several NEW stadiums:

Fonte Nova (not renovated... the old one was imploded and a new one was built)
Estádio Nacional (not renovated... the old one was imploded and a new one was built)
Arena Corinthians
Arena Cuiabá
Arena das Dunas
Arena Amazônia
Arena Pernambuco


7 big brand new stadiums and 5 renovations in a level that was hardly seen in other World Cups (Maracanã, Mineirão and Beira Rio had their ENTIRE lower section demolished and rebuilt. The roof were also completely remade. Arena da Baixada was almost entirely destroyed to be rebuilt.




does anybody agrees with my answer?

can we compare the number of new stadiums AND the level of renovation and construction needed for old stadiums, between Brazil WC and other WCs?


----------



## Andrew_za

^^ 2014 does have 'better' and more expensive stadia than 2010. Perhaps Brazil can afford to build and maintain them better than SA.  
Cities like Rustenburg and Polokwane are actually towns and do not need big (over 40 000 seat) stadia. They also cant afford it.


----------



## afonso_bh

I agree with you, Aces. In terms of stadia, this will be the best World Cup so far.


----------



## AcesHigh

afonso_bh said:


> I agree with you, Aces. In terms of stadia, this will be the best World Cup so far.


maybe, but I won´t argue if it will have the best stadia or not.

my argument concentrated on the fact that no other World Cup saw such a level of stadium CONSTRUCTION AND RENOVATION.

Germany had great stadiums... but most of them were already very good stadiums BEFORE the World Cup, and suffered MINOR (at least compared to Brazil) renovation works.

Japan and S. Korea??? Most of the stadiums kept their olympic tracks, which already proves the level of renovation was MUCH SMALLER than what happened in Brazil, where oval/round stadiums had their lower tiers DEMOLISHED and rebuilt getting closer to the field.


----------



## afonso_bh

AcesHigh said:


> maybe, but I won´t argue if it will have the best stadia or not.
> 
> my argument concentrated on the fact that no other World Cup saw such a level of stadium CONSTRUCTION AND RENOVATION.
> 
> Germany had great stadiums... but most of them were already very good stadiums BEFORE the World Cup, and suffered MINOR (at least compared to Brazil) renovation works.
> 
> Japan and S. Korea??? Most of the stadiums kept their olympic tracks, which already proves the level of renovation was MUCH SMALLER than what happened in Brazil, where oval/round stadiums had their lower tiers DEMOLISHED and rebuilt getting closer to the field.


Actually, most 2002 World Cup stadiums, specially those in S. Korea, were brand new. They did them with olympic tracks because it fits better their planning for stadium's uses. 

As for the stadiums in Germany, many of their renovated ones were large renovations. Hamburg, Hannover, for instance. 

But yes, 2014 World Cup has more renovated stadiums.


----------



## Kerrybai

In terms of new/renovated stadiums Brazil is certainly number 1. Russia will probably be similar in this respect.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.el-nacional.com/deportes/Arena-Amazonia-Mundo-FIFA-REUTERS_NACIMA20140530_0149_3.jpg

_Antes e Depois_
_Antes y Despues_
_Before and After_


________________________________________________
*Manaus*, Amazonas:




















________________________________________________
*Curitiba*, Paraná:




















________________________________________________
*Porto Alegre*, Rio Grande do Sul:




















________________________________________________
*Fortaleza*, Ceará:




















________________________________________________
*São Paulo*, São Paulo:




















________________________________________________
*Natal*, Rio Grande do Norte:




















________________________________________________
*Salvador*, Bahia:




















________________________________________________
*Rio de Janeiro*, Rio de Janeiro:




















________________________________________________
*Belo Horizonte*, Minas Gerais:




















________________________________________________
*Brasília*, Distrito Federal:




















________________________________________________
*Cuiabá*, Mato Grosso:




















________________________________________________
*Recife*, Pernambuco:


----------



## ClaudiuGanea

Who is the final capacity for every stadium?


----------



## maniacoargento

Estadio Nacional is the best stadium for this world cup, hands down.


----------



## biancarossi20

ruifo said:


> http://www.el-nacional.com/deportes/Arena-Amazonia-Mundo-FIFA-REUTERS_NACIMA20140530_0149_3.jpg
> 
> _Antes e Depois_
> _Antes y Despues_
> _Before and After_


Very nice post, thanks


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians, led façade testing














































https://www.facebook.com/ArenaCorinthiansOFiscaldaFiel


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM, RIO*


Rio Helicopter-245 por Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, no Flickr


Rumbo al Mundial Brasil 2014 por Ministerio de RREE Chile, no Flickr


Rumbo al Mundial Brasil 2014 por Ministerio de RREE Chile, no Flickr


Rumbo al Mundial Brasil 2014 por Ministerio de RREE Chile, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Australians training in Vitória (Espírito Santo):





































http://gazetaonline.globo.com/_cont...do-dia-de-treino-da-selecao-da-australia.html


----------



## lgmk

Awesome video by FIFA to show those of you abroad that Brazil is more than soccer, samba and thongs, tough it contains a bit of the three... hno:






They also have similar videos specific for each host city on their youtube channel.


----------



## JoãoVR

a sonorização dramática deixou alguns videos fantásticos


----------



## hugenholz




----------



## _X_

^^

I'm sure the numbers can be made to look any way you want depending on the viewpoint you take.
Brazil will definitely prosper from their investment in this World Cup-it just won't happen in the 30 days of the tournament as opponents seem to demand


----------



## Rashid.

O FISCAL DA FIEL


----------



## Rashid.

O FISCAL DA FIEL
ENTORNO E ARENA


----------



## Rashid.




----------



## Tony E Architecture

Glad most of the Preparations is Complete. Shame Arena Sao Paulo isn't 100 per cent.


----------



## [email protected]

Tony E Architecture said:


> Glad most of the Preparations is Complete. Shame Arena Sao Paulo isn't 100 per cent.


Agreed


----------



## biancarossi20

Arena Corinthians









Business Insider


















O Fiscal da Fiel


















Kiko Eduardo


----------



## biancarossi20

Beira Rio 









Nadir Dias









(Brio holding Beira Rio S/A)


----------



## biancarossi20

Does Americans can play football (soccer) ???
Yes they can


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Got my tickets today, World Cup here I come!


----------



## over_drive

Arena Corinthians, aka Itaquerao


----------



## HansCouto

over_drive said:


> Arena Corinthians, aka Itaquerao


^^
Pqp. 
hno:

Now I understand why FIFA is so afraid of using the temporary stands...


----------



## PEiloveyou

fabbio_123 said:


> We should wait for the transportation plans to have a clear view of that.
> 
> Obviously, I would love to have rail links to most stadiums, as had been promissed, but still I don't see chaos coming.
> 
> There is no single small city hosting the event and all cities have their existing infrastructure, plus what they were able to deliver. São Paulo, Rio, Salvador have metro stations for the stadiums. Where there's no metro, buses will work, and all cities have extensive bus services.
> 
> On the airports side, there might be some overcrowding in Cuiaba and Fortaleza (they built a temporary extra waiting room there which is a tent), but they are still usable terminals. Other airports are in good shape. I'll move some pics here and you can see for yourself.


 RECIFE has also a subway station connected to the Airport called Airport Station(Estacao Aeroporto in Portuguese). This is the reason they built that bridge. You can see in those pics posted by you. The Station close to the Arena Pernambuco is Cosme e Damiao Station.


----------



## PEiloveyou

gehenaus said:


> Yeah looks like something you'd knock up on MS paint. Not quite as bad as the 2012 olympics though...that was ugly.
> 
> 
> Meaning? At least no one died.
> 
> Brazil may well have had a lot to do but it should not have promised so much in its bid if it couldn't handle it. Sure the stadiums are all one, but for the people actually going to the games I imagine unfinished infrastructure will be quite problematic.


 Unfinished infrastructure? Where?


----------



## AcesHigh

Again, i think that when taking into account the pre existing infra structure, both in stadiums and mobility, Brazil s task was much bigger than Germany and Japan/Korea and France and the USA. And comparing to S. Africa, the stadium renovation was bigger.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Best wishes Brazil from London, England. I hope the 2014 Fifa World Cup is a success.


----------



## biancarossi20

http://iconosquare.com/p/733542139987339271_9748689


----------



## Rashid.

HansCouto said:


> ^^
> Pqp.
> hno:
> 
> Now I understand why FIFA is so afraid of using the temporary stands...


^^
Who said you have not heard or read the fifa say anything, or do you think that it would approve something that would jeopardize her image for everyone


----------



## Rashid.

The truth is that here in the international forum some people pass false information about the arena corinthians, denigrating, and ridiculous attacks and hate saying be ashamed, trying to deceive with false information possible foreign tourists, and here and a sort of refuge because they do not have the minimal courage to go to the main thread of the stadium and tell these lies because they would simply be denied.


----------



## Suburbanist

Tony E Architecture said:


> Glad most of the Preparations is Complete. Shame Arena Sao Paulo isn't 100 per cent.


That is really a shameful story I hope the international press picks up. The stadium is not only incomplete, but it will bear visible signs of unfinished construction, namely the like of roof beneath the the end trusses and, more seriously, the uninstalled glass panels over the tip of the sideline roofing, which will leave thousands more exposed to rain, and create potential problems for the VIP seats and the press boxes.

The metal supporting structure will be right there, without the cover. 

When was the last World Cup where a stadium had a crucial functional element (like a roof) left visibly unfinished for the opening match? Mexico 1986?




biancarossi20 said:


> Arena Corinthians


This is an example of serious fan misbehavior. Look at the end stand: there is no visible corridors, stairs and all vomitorium located there, as fans are: (1) not seated as they should; (2) not occupying their allotted spaces as they should; (3) blocking the passage for anyone who wished to go somewhere else (washroom, vending machines, cafeterias). 

Stewards should absolutely not let that happen!


----------



## Chimbanha

Expecting Brazilian fan clubs to sit down on their respective chairs is unrealistic. They're not the type of people who will say 'yes sir' to a stewards' request. 

The public that will attend WC games will act differently, I suppose.


----------



## LP

Last Works in the cities...brazilian government site:


----------



## HansCouto

Rashid. said:


> Who said you have not heard or read the fifa say anything, or do you think that it would approve something that would jeopardize her image for everyone


FIFA said so...


----------



## muckie

Spomasz said:


> It was my dream to be there, in Brasil at this time. Especially in Rio, but high travel costs beat me down. Now i have only TV ;/ But still, i can feel fantastic atmosphere of this year's World Cup !


Air ticket prices droped!! Many people gave up and Brazillian Airways are on sale...


----------



## HansCouto

Chimbanha said:


> Expecting Brazilian fan clubs to sit down on their respective chairs is unrealistic. They're not the type of people who will say 'yes sir' to a stewards' request.
> 
> The public that will attend WC games will act differently, I suppose.


I think brazilians will respect reserved seats during the world cup.

However I agree we do not usually respect any sort of lines nor any sort of "reserved" spot.


----------



## PEiloveyou

ALEXIS LALAS ON TWITTER

I am searching for my soul in Rio...I brought sunblock. #WorldCup

Rio traffic was like US traffic. I thought it may be a more beautiful, rhythmic, and creative form of traffic. It was not. #WorldCup


Rio airport was quicker and easier than any in the US. We landed, cleared customs, and got bags in 32 minutes. #WorldCup

Day 1 in Rio. I haven't been robbed and my internal organs haven't been harvested. The day is young. #WorldCup pic.twitter.com/98dyTCzPnV 

There are bars every 100 ft on Copacabana beach. As I run I shall view them as shining beacons of light guiding me home. #WorldCup

Alexi Lalas @AlexiLalas · 2h 

Sorry for all the tweets. The #WorldCup gets me excited. The #WorldCup in Brazil gets me even more excited.


----------



## AcesHigh

@PEiloveyou

I think that post is somewhat offtopic in this thread, which is more about stadiums (although some people have been posting other infrastructure stuff).

There is a World Cup 2014 thread at the Skybar which I think is more appropriate


----------



## hugenholz

After Pele and Romario now its time for Ronaldo to have a critical opinion about the "progress" (its not my opinion, dont shoot the messenger)



> *
> RONALDO 'ASHAMED' TO LET DOWN BRAZILIANS*
> 
> *Brazil great Ronaldo is 'ashamed' the local organising committee has delivered on onkly "30 per cent" of what it promised.*
> 
> Delays in stadium construction, infrastructure issues and protests have marred the lead-up to the FIFA World Cup, which starts on 13 June (AEST).
> 
> Ronaldo, who is a member of the organising committee, said the nation's people had been let down.
> 
> "I'm ashamed for the Brazilian people who were expecting big investments and a great legacy for them, for us," he said.
> 
> "We promised to rebuild airports and improve transport and infrastructure. I am sorry for all the things we promised and have not completed.
> 
> "We have some numbers - only 30 per cent of all the things that were promised will be done in time for the World Cup to get underway. That number is my only concern, for that I'm ashamed.
> 
> "The Brazilian people are the ones affected by our failure."
> 
> Ronaldo, the World Cup's all-time leading scorer and two-time winner, has big hopes for the national team.
> 
> The 37-year-old believes Brazil, which faces Croatia, Mexico and Cameroon in Group A, will come in with more confidence than the victorious 2002 team he was a part of.
> 
> "Brazil are entering the World Cup with much more confidence that we had when we entered the World Cup in 2002," Ronaldo said.
> 
> "I believe that the squad we have for 2014 is really strong. We have a balanced team, full of a lot of talent.
> 
> "Neymar is a fantastic kid, so talented, he is our great hope for the future.
> 
> "Another thing is that we are playing at home, this makes me really wish I were a few years younger and 45 pounds lighter. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity. Playing at home in front of our fans."


Sources: sbs.com.au (Australia) nos.nl (Netherlands)


----------



## AcesHigh

well, I will shoot the messenger for bringing OLD news... 

this was news last week... or the week before last.


----------



## PEiloveyou

AcesHigh said:


> @PEiloveyou
> 
> I think that post is somewhat offtopic in this thread, which is more about stadiums (although some people have been posting other infrastructure stuff).
> 
> There is a World Cup 2014 thread at the Skybar which I think is more appropriate


 There are posts until about the World Cup song and airports in Brazil. Subways, Transcarioca, . . . I liked the comparisons made ​​by former soccer player Lalas. So I posted here. We have posts about infrastructure for the World Cup involving airports and roads.

Peace!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

AcesHigh said:


> which stadium? Brazil played in several stadiums.
> 
> as far as I remember, the leaking problem in a Germany happened before the CONFEDERATIONS CUP...





ReNaHtEiM said:


> Nope he is right. Actually it was the final Brazil vs. Argentina. But it happened again in 2010 during a Bundesliga match. So that roof is quite a mess.
> 
> Btw it was Commerzbank Arena in Frankfurt.





AcesHigh said:


> Well, I am right too, because I said it happened BEFORE the World Cup. It happened in the Confeds Cup. Ok, it was the final of the Confeds Cup, and that´s a shame, but the Confeds Cup WAS CREATED to sort out stadium problems before the World Cup.
> 
> 
> The question here is not if Corinthians Arena roof leaked in the Confeds Cup (because the stadium was not ready by then) nor if it will leak in the future. The question is if it´s ready for the World Cup.


Now read it again. But this time slowly and carefully...

:cheers1:


----------



## FAAN

Ronaldo said that, because he is now working in the election campaign of the opposition party of the current government. Btw, as Aces said, old news.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Kerrybai said:


> That's only your opinion. For myself and many others missing a bit of cladding means nothing. The stadium is 100% functional and will start off an amazing world cup.
> 
> I find it far more shameful that previous World Cups have used stadiums with running tracks. Brazil is delivering 12 incredible stadiums with perfect sight lines and world cup class facilities. Congrats Brazil, don't let jealous people on here get you down. :banana:
> 
> I mean seriously who cares if a few fans get wet because the roof is missing some glass panels? Plenty of stadiums around the world are without roofs. The only people who find that shameful are those who will complain about anything.


I'm not jealous. I've congratulated Brazil. I've wished Brazil a successful Hosting of a Fifa World Cup. I'm just pointing out, Arena Sao Paulo is not 100 per cent ready. I've stated that the most important parts of the Stadium are ready, but as you keep on about Cladding, Arena Sao Paulo isn't fully clad. If the Roof was clad, but not the Temporary Stands, it wouldn't be an issue, because it's TEMPORARY. The London 2012 Venue was deliberately left unclad. There was never any plans to clad that particular Venue. Sao Paulo planned to fully clad the Stadium. That's the difference. We never promised anything we couldn't do in time for the London 2012 Venue. Just because I give my perspective on the matter, doesn't mean I'm jealous. If I was jealous, I wouldn't of given my best wishes on a successful Hosting of a World Cup. 11 Out of the 12 Stadiums are 100 per cent. It's a shame Brazil's Largest City and Opening Match Venue isn't.


----------



## CB31

BRAZIL - FIFA World Cup 2014


----------



## SamratAshok232

AcesHigh said:


> well, I will shoot the messenger for bringing OLD news...
> 
> this was news last week... or the week before last.


Well if the news is 2weeks old, has the rest 70% been delivered in the last two weeks?
If the answer is YES, then you can do whatever the messenger
but
If the amswer is NO, then it is the same old story then - ONLY HALF TRUTH GOOD NEWS IS TO BE POSTED in the thread


----------



## hugenholz

AcesHigh said:


> well, I will shoot the messenger for bringing OLD news...
> 
> this was news last week... or the week before last.


So what ? (check the post above)

Btw:
Brazil's most famous soccer-stars are critisizing the whole WC 2014 progress

- Pele: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-27498856
- Romario: http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2014/may/14/world-cup-brazil-conflict-stadium-romario-fifa
- Ronaldo: http://www.businessinsider.com/brazil-has-finished-a-third-of-the-structures-for-the-world-cup-2014-5 

9 days to go. Good luck


----------



## hingus2000

Rashid. said:


> Let's compare the finish of the Allianz Arena which opened the World Cup 2006 and the Olympics in London provisory
> 
> Fixed corridors of Alianz Arena (did not compare the fixed corridors of Corinthians Arena, because it no comparison)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisory without covering in London at the Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's see now the Arena Corinthians*
> 
> Corridors of provisional Corinthians Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temporary corinthians Arena with cladding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *people, let embarrassment?*



As I've said on the SP thread, your picture of the London arena is of the beach volleyball arena. It was built in less than two weeks, and was completed on-time, in the manner designed. I'm not sure how posting it as an example really advances your argument in support of the Arena Corinthians.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Let's just look forward to the World Cup. As much as I believe Brazil was delayed, at least it's nearly ready now.


----------



## biancarossi20

https://www.facebook.com/fifaworldcup


----------



## biancarossi20

http://iconosquare.com/p/734928016400429409_22335491


----------



## biancarossi20

hingus2000 said:


> . I'm not sure how posting it as an example really advances your argument in support of the Arena Corinthians.


We are losing our minds over here :lol::lol::lol::lol: 
To much pressure,


----------



## biancarossi20

Debora Frizon Longobardi


----------



## biancarossi20

GPS


----------



## biancarossi20

hugenholz said:


> So what ? (check the post above)
> 
> 9 days to go. Good luck


Thanks.
Jerome Valcke on his twitter : Holland won´t win BRAZIL World Cup, and in South Africa, Brazil deserved to win.


----------



## AcesHigh

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Now read it again. But this time slowly and carefully...
> 
> :cheers1:


I read it slowly and carefully.

I said it happened before the Confederations Cup. The Confederations Cup is before the World Cup. He confirmed it happened in the Confeds Cup (but it was in the final).

Therefore, it happened after what I said (before the Confeds Cup), but 1 year before the World Cup, which anyway, was the point of my post.

He said the same problem happened in the Bundesliga. That´s irrelevant imho. The stadium was ready for the World Cup. If the project was bad and had problems later, it´s another matter.

A similar situation would be if Allianz Arena opened the Germany World Cup with several of those "bubbles" still not installed in the roof.


----------



## AcesHigh

Tony E Architecture said:


> I'm not jealous. I've congratulated Brazil. I've wished Brazil a successful Hosting of a Fifa World Cup. I'm just pointing out, Arena Sao Paulo is not 100 per cent ready. I've stated that the most important parts of the Stadium are ready, but as you keep on about Cladding, Arena Sao Paulo isn't fully clad. If the Roof was clad, but not the Temporary Stands, it wouldn't be an issue, because it's TEMPORARY. The London 2012 Venue was deliberately left unclad. There was never any plans to clad that particular Venue. Sao Paulo planned to fully clad the Stadium. That's the difference. We never promised anything we couldn't do in time for the London 2012 Venue. Just because I give my perspective on the matter, doesn't mean I'm jealous. If I was jealous, I wouldn't of given my best wishes on a successful Hosting of a World Cup. 11 Out of the 12 Stadiums are 100 per cent. It's a shame Brazil's Largest City and Opening Match Venue isn't.


argh, stop all these logical arguments and reasoning. It´s too much to the heads of nationalists and also Corinthians fans!!:bash:

:lol:



SamratAshok232 said:


> Well if the news is 2weeks old, has the rest 70% been delivered in the last two weeks?
> If the answer is YES, then you can do whatever the messenger
> but
> If the amswer is NO, then it is the same old story then - ONLY HALF TRUTH GOOD NEWS IS TO BE POSTED in the thread


:| :|

I am doing plenty of criticism myself pal. The fact is that the news is 2 weeks old. How is that related to the rest being delivered or not? If I posted a 200 year old news of Emperor Dom Pedro I saying so much needed to be done in Brazil, would you say it´s relevant NEWS just because there is STILL SO MUCH NEEDED TO BE DONE IN BRAZIL? No.


The content of the Ronaldo news is real. But old. Simple as that.


----------



## Kerrybai

^ Relax, the stadiums are ready to go, the infrastructure will be fine and the World Cup will be amazing. It will take something special to beat these 12 stadiums.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

biancarossi20 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/fifaworldcup



Looks like a F1 circuit.


----------



## maniacoargento

AcesHigh said:


> Rashid, beware of your Google Translate posts... sometimes they completely lose their meaning.
> 
> To anyone who doesn´t speak portuguese, "I tasted" should be "I proved". It just happens that the verb PROVAR in portuguese can mean "to prove" and "to taste" depending of context.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should not be fomenting a patriotic, or better yet, CLUBISTIC (Corinthians fans) war against foreigners, mainly british, in the Arena Corinthians Forum at SSC Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is criticizing the marble interiors of Arena Corinthians, nor the aspect of the temporary structures.
> 
> The criticism is to the UNFINISHED ROOF and to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn´t matter if the cladding of the temporary structures is nice IF things as those happen. The criticism is PUNCTUAL.
> 
> First off, two errors don´t make a mistake. You don´t know if the finishing inside Allianz was criticized or not. You do not know if the outside look of the Olympic Structures at London was criticized or not. So EVEN IF Arena Corinthians had simple corridors like Allianz or no cladding around the temporary structures like the London Olympics, using those examples to fight criticism of Arena Corinthians would ONLY BE VALID if we could show all these same people were PRAISING the corridors of Allianz Arena and the finishing of London Olympics temporary structures.
> 
> 
> Therefore, there are TWO QUESTIONS HERE:
> 
> A - unfinished roof of Arena Corinthians
> B - shoddy finishing at the temporary structures
> 
> 
> a - were there unfinished roofs in Stadiums of other World Cups? Not in the Confeds Cup. In the WORLD CUP itself? If so, was ANYONE PRAISING the unfinished state of the stadium/roof?
> 
> b - the tape in the temporary structures is not proof of much. It may be a single case of it being used, for the test match, since it all was finished not long ago, and may not survive final revisions of the stadium. In anyway, do we have photos of TAPES holding stuff together in stadiums of previous World Cups? If so, was anyone PRAISING it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You comparing apples to oranges is bullshit. It seems you Corinthians fans think that because the stadium is all marble and granite inside, it´s an excuse to deliver it unfinished at the World Cup.
> 
> I am sure that to most foreign cultures, it would be better to promise less and deliver 100% ready ON TIME (december 2013), and clad it all in granite and marble AFTER the World Cup, than to exceed on the cladding inside but let the roof unfinished and deliver the stadium 6 months late.


Man this post is so boring... I actually fell asleep after the third paragraph.


----------



## Romanini

Curitiba: 



Tiago Domiciano said:


> @ysiscarboni
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh

Kerrybai said:


> ^ Relax, the stadiums are ready to go, the infrastructure will be fine and the World Cup will be amazing. It will take something special to beat these 12 stadiums.


I am relaxed. My criticisms are about specific things, just like Tony E. Stark's criticisms.

Being neutral is always problematic in a forum with lots of immature people. You see, I am hated by the ultra-nationalists who can´t support ANY criticism about the World Cup. 

And guess what? I said that new of Ronaldo was old, and I was also bashed by the people who ONLY post AGAINST the World Cup... :| :|

:nuts::nuts:


----------



## biancarossi20

alexandre sperb


----------



## biancarossi20

Snipers training to help Brazil win the world Cup, they will shot any attacker in good chances to score against us


----------



## biancarossi20

Manaus street









Chico Batata


----------



## gehenaus

maniacoargento said:


> Man this post is so boring... I actually fell asleep after the third paragraph.


Haha, that actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## biancarossi20

media center









http://globoesporte.globo.com/rn/co...cia-na-arena-das-dunas.html#canal-inter-tv-rn


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> Looks like a F1 circuit.


21 years ago that would mean high hopes to Brazil. Now, after years of Rubens Barrichello and Felipe Massa, I suppose we better forget associating F1 with football :lol:


----------



## biancarossi20

JYDA said:


> Maracana pitch is looking rough http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...eadache-Rios-Maracana-pitch-woeful-state.html





biancarossi20 said:


> They are just selling stupid news, to not smart people. Do you want to make a bet, the pitch will be shining in the World Cup ? I would love to make a bet in Dollar ( i pay if i lose, in brazilian money lol)


Maracanã









http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-e-esta-pronto-para-receber-lionel-messi.html


----------



## hugenholz

any news about the outcome of todays "weight-stress test" from the fire department regarding the temporary seats of the Estadio Itaquerao? 

Btw: it looks like they are still working on the backside of the temporary seats








picture from yesterday


----------



## biancarossi20

Itaquerao stadium ????
Hummmmm now im wondering if you are really from Holland.


----------



## Kenni

Boy! I'm ready for next Thursday!


----------



## AcesHigh

biancarossi20 said:


> Itaquerao stadium ????
> Hummmmm now im wondering if you are really from Holland.


well, if you look at his list of posts, except for his posts (all in english) at World Cup and World Cup stadiums threads, all his other posts are in dutch at the Dutch forums.

I think he is really dutch.


----------



## hugenholz

biancarossi20 said:


> Itaquerao stadium ????
> Hummmmm now im wondering if you are really from Holland.


What's up? did I mispronounce the stadium's name? Any news about today's "weight stress test" of the temporary seats? Should be a crucial test if I am correct?


----------



## hugenholz

biancarossi20 said:


> Snipers training to help Brazil win the world Cup, they will shot any attacker in good chances to score against us


Hey don't shoot the messenger...:hide:


----------



## FAAN

del


----------



## skyscraperbarra

I don´t agree with "stop Belo Monte" movement, but is this really the place to talk about that? Don´t think so, sorry!


----------



## FAAN

skyscraperbarra said:


> I don´t agree with "stop Belo Monte" movement, but is this really the place to talk about that? Don´t think so, sorry!


I agree. I'll delete my post, but I just can't accept so many stupid things being said hno:


----------



## GunnerJacket

I have a case where Google didn't help me! Does anyone here know of a list of which teams will use each stadium after the WC?


----------



## FAAN

Eletronic boards:









http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/735704333836855282_353526000









http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/735664677676025338_174037976


----------



## Gutovsky

CB31 said:


> Hello everyone, I wish you enjoy your games but I really please please beg you to not only caring about superficial things. Out there really bad things are happening, please let's open our eyes and start caring about more important things that affect us, let's be less superficial human beings, we need things to change.
> 
> To the Brazilian people I wish you succeed, and I hope you could support your own people.
> 
> I'm standing behind the native people who want to save the Amazonas, hope you could join, only see and share the video, thank you.
> 
> Again enjoy the games and support the change that are needed.


Brazil has recently been appraised by its efforts in reducing the deforestation, we have left the worst 1st place in this sense and have become the country that most reduced it in the past 10 years. 

As for Belo Monte, there are FAR other cases in the world to care about than the flooding area that will be created. 

Let's enjoy the good results and hope our country also displays a great show for all the participants in the World Cup! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




Cearensee said:


>


----------



## Kerrybai

GunnerJacket said:


> I have a case where Google didn't help me! Does anyone here know of a list of which teams will use each stadium after the WC?





GunnerJacket said:


> I have a case where Google didn't help me! Does anyone here know of a list of which teams will use each stadium after the WC?


Arena Corinthians --- Corinthians (Serie A)
Estádio Castelão - ---Ceará Sporting Club (Serie B) and Fortaleza (Seria C)
Estádio Beira-Rio ---- Sport Club Internacional (Seria A)
Arena Pernambuco -- Náutico (Serie B)
Arena da Baixada --- Atlético Paranaense (Seria A)
Arena das Dunas --- América de Natal (Serie B)
Arena da Amazônia - Nacional (Serie D)
Arena Pantanal ----- Mixto EC (Seria D) and Cuiabá (Serie C) ??? not so sure about this one.
Arena Fonte Nova --- Bahia (Seria A)
Estádio Mineirão ----- Cruzeiro (Serie A)
Estádio Nacional------ Brasília (Serie D)
Estádio do Maracanã - Flamengo (Serie A) and Fluminense (Serie A)

This is the list I have but a couple of these might have second tenants. I know for sure the Maracana has 2 tenants 

Edit: Going to add a couple more second tenants. I am not 100% on these.


----------



## juan.83

Hope there will not be more white elephants apart from national stadium and Arena da Amazônia


----------



## skyscraperbarra

GunnerJacket said:


> I have a case where Google didn't help me! Does anyone here know of a list of which teams will use each stadium after the WC?


*Arena de São Paulo* [São Paulo] - *Corinthians*

*Arena da Baixada* - [Curitiba] - *Atlético Paranaense*

*Maracanã* - [Rio de Janeiro] - *Fluminense* and *Flamengo*

*Arena Pantanal *- [Cuiabá] - *Cuiabá* and *Mixto*

*Arena Pernambuco/Cidade da Copa *- [Recife] ‎- *Náutico*

*Fonte Nova *- [Salvador] - *Bahia*

*Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha* - [Brasília] - *Brasília F.C* and *Legião*

*Beira Rio* - [Porto Alegre] - *Internacional*

*Castelão* - [Fortaleza] ‎- *Ceará* and *Fortaleza*

*Arena da Amazônia* - [Manaus] - *Nacional* and *Fast* 

*Arena das Dunas* - [Natal] - *América* and *ABC*

*Mineirão* - [Belo Horizonte] - *Cruzeiro*


Some other clubs hosts matches on this stadiums as-well but they are not the manly stadium of the club. This is the case of:

*Maracanã* - *Botafogo * and *Vasco*

*Arena Pernambuco/Cidade da Copa* - *Sport FC* will play there after the WC

*Arena Fonte Nova* - *Vitoria*

*Mineirão* - *Atlético Mineiro*


----------



## ruifo

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*










http://iconosquare.com/p/736258399533776818_181591774










http://iconosquare.com/p/736190054557943426_1229096664










http://iconosquare.com/p/735629687442027848_890978500










http://iconosquare.com/p/736375976241968659_32360556










http://iconosquare.com/p/734654263056687407_641708607


----------



## AcesHigh

GunnerJacket said:


> I have a case where Google didn't help me! Does anyone here know of a list of which teams will use each stadium after the WC?


The same question was made to me at SSP by another american (but he is from Alabama, not Georgia)

my answer


AcesHigh said:


> *Arena da Baixada was renovated. It was already the home stadium of Atletico Paranaense.*
> 
> They had to demolish some massive old support structures that caused massive blind spots, and also had to partially demolish the lower tier to make it closer to the pitch. Plus, the roof is new.
> 
> 
> Arena da Baixada was built before 1914. This is the 4th major renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena da Baixada BEFORE the 1997 renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena da Baixada after the 1997 renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the blind spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old Arena da Baixada
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Arena Corinthians as the name says belongs to Corinthians. They are the second biggest club in Brazil, with about 35 million supporters. But they were mocked, because they were the only big club in São Paulo which did not have their own stadium.*
> 
> It´s somewhat interesting, because in the 4 southernmost brazilian states (Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Paraná and São Paulo), almost all stadiums are private. In other states, most stadiums are public. The biggest club in Brazil, Flamengo, with over 40 million supporters, plays in the public Maracanã stadium, along with the other 3 big Rio de Janeiro clubs (Vasco da Gama has its own stadium, but it´s very old and low capacity, so they play big matches at Maracanã)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Beira Rio belongs to Internacional. It´s the archrival club to the team I support, Grêmio. Grêmio and Inter have one of the most traditional derbies in Brazil: the GRE-NAL, which started in 1909.*
> 
> Beira Rio was built in 1969 in an area reclaimed from the Guaíba River/Lake (it´s actually a mix of river and lake, being the connection between Jacuí River Delta and the huge Patos Lagoon, it has caractheristics of both.
> 
> Beira Rio before the reform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for other stadiums:
> 
> Maracanã
> - it´s public and it´s the traditional home of the 4 big Rio de Janeiro clubs: Flamengo, Fluminense, Vasco da Gama and Botafogo. Botafogo however signed a deal with Rio´s municipal government to use the Engenhão Stadium, which is under reforms for the Olympics however, so Botafogo is also playing at Maracanã. Vasco only plays big games at Maracanã
> 
> 
> Mineirão
> - it´s public and it´s the traditional home of Cruzeiro and Atletico Mineiro, the two big clubs from Belo Horizonte. The small team América Mineiro however, used to play in their own stadium, Estádio do Horto. However, they made a deal with the municipality, in which public money would be invested to completely reform the Horto Stadium, which in return would belong to the municipality for a decade. What happens is that Atlético Mineiro, the bigger club, acquired the rights to play at Horto Stadium, and América Mineiro is now playing at Mineirão. However, since Horto is small (only 20 thousand people), Atlético Mineiro will play at Mineirão their biggest matches.
> 
> - Fonte Nova in Salvador is public and is the traditional home of Bahia FC. I don´t know exactly how it works, but their Salvador rivals, Vitória, also plays lots of matches at Fonte Nova, even though they have their own stadium, the "Barradão". It´s capacity however is 35 thousand, so I suppose Vitória also changes their matches to Fonte Nova when it´s a big match with more public. They have a project for modernizing the Barradão stadium however, and increasing capacity, so I have no idea if Fonte Nova will only be used by Bahia or what.
> 
> - Castelão: public and the traditional home to clubs Ceará and Fortaleza. Both clubs however, though big in terms of supporters, usually play Brazilian B or C divisions.
> 
> - Arena das Dunas. Will be used by América Natal. The other big club in the city, ABC, has not signed a deal with the stadium administration and will probably keep playing in their smaller old stadium
> 
> - Arena Pernambuco - Recife has 3 "big" clubs in terms of supporters, 2 of which are usually fluctuating between Serie A and Serie B (Sport Recife and Náutico) and one that usually fluctuates between Serie B and Serie C (Santa Cruz). Each one has their own stadium. So far, only Náutico, which had the smaller of the 3 stadiums, signed a deal to play at Arena Pernambuco, which is public.
> 
> - Arena da Amazonia: public. Danger of becoming a white elephant. Amazonas state and Manaus have no big clubs or football tradition
> 
> - Arena Pantanal: public. Danger of becoming a white elephant. Mato Grosso State and Cuiabá have no big clubs or football tradition. They want to use the stadium to play American Football, which has seen increased popularity in Cuiabá.
> 
> - Estádio Nacional: the Brasilia public White Mammoth (bigger than a white elephant). Huge, ultra expensive, and Brasilia has only a few very small clubs with absolutely no support at home (everyone in Brasilia supports clubs from other states)



re-reading my text above, sorry for the large number of "howevers".


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Good list, However, I think mine is better...


:lol:

kay:




skyscraperbarra said:


> *Arena de São Paulo* [São Paulo] - *Corinthians*
> 
> *Arena da Baixada* - [Curitiba] - *Atlético Paranaense*
> 
> *Maracanã* - [Rio de Janeiro] - *Fluminense* and *Flamengo*
> 
> *Arena Pantanal *- [Cuiabá] - *Cuiabá* and *Mixto*
> 
> *Arena Pernambuco/Cidade da Copa *- [Recife] ‎- *Náutico*
> 
> *Fonte Nova *- [Salvador] - *Bahia*
> 
> *Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha* - [Brasília] - *Brasília F.C* and *Legião*
> 
> *Beira Rio* - [Porto Alegre] - *Internacional*
> 
> *Castelão* - [Fortaleza] ‎- *Ceará* and *Fortaleza*
> 
> *Arena da Amazônia* - [Manaus] - *Nacional* and *Fast*
> 
> *Arena das Dunas* - [Natal] - *América* and *ABC*
> 
> *Mineirão* - [Belo Horizonte] - *Cruzeiro*
> 
> 
> Some other clubs hosts matches on this stadiums as-well but they are not the manly stadium of the club. This is the case of:
> 
> *Maracanã* - *Botafogo * and *Vasco*
> 
> *Arena Pernambuco/Cidade da Copa* - *Sport FC* will play there after the WC
> 
> *Arena Fonte Nova* - *Vitoria*
> 
> *Mineirão* - *Atlético Mineiro*



Just kidding, good history from all the stadiums! kay:


----------



## Andre Goth

CB31 said:


> Hello everyone, I wish you enjoy your games but I really please ...


This kind of political off topic is allowed?


----------



## Victor.

Chimbanha said:


> So Bianca was a guy after all? :duck:
> 
> Shocker :yawn:


Typical SSC user. :lol:

_____

So, is this the "official" World Cup thread for the international area of the forum?


----------



## Guest

World Cup ad: Beats by Dre headphones


----------



## FAAN

Victor. said:


> So, is this the "official" World Cup thread for the international area of the forum?


Well, from what I understand, this one is focused on discussing organization, construction progress, etc. But this one is focused on sports news and discussion.


----------



## Victor.

^^
Oh, I was looking for the one focused on the sports, thanks. But it seems that this one here is far more active.


----------



## hugenholz

Can someone make a list of the average attendances of the Brasilian clubs whose stadiums are being used for the World Cup? I am curious if this average attendance some-how matches the current WC stadium capacities (I know some stadiums will decrease the capacity after the world cup)

In South Africa it was really a set back with alot of "white elephants" (empty stadiums, hardly used, waste of public money). I think Brasil got a more promising competition then South Africa so I am sure the Brasilian Leagues will get a huge boost after the world cup with bigger and better stadiums.


----------



## Suburbanist

Poltronieri said:


> I´m figuring out how the players are going to handle playing in Manaus and in Curitiba afterwards...
> 
> Manaus: hot as hell
> Curitiba: cold as ice
> 
> But that´s why I love this country so much :lol:
> 
> *Where on earth can we find such diversity* on simply, eh, everything?!


United States, Chile and Australia have a wider range of local climate than Brazil, for a starter. 

Just saying...



FAAN said:


> Manaus' suburbs:
> 
> Source


This should be completely outlawed. It screams FIRE HAZARD :bash: 

Are people crazy to install highly flammable materials close to live wires, forming a canopy over a street centimeters close to buildings? Do they have any study showing this is safe? (And, no, the fact "it never happened before" is not a valid technical justification for assuming it isn't dangerous).



CB31 said:


> Hello everyone, I wish you enjoy your games but I really please please beg you to not only caring about superficial things. Out there really bad things are happening, please let's open our eyes and start caring about more important things that affect us, let's be less superficial human beings, we need things to change.
> 
> To the Brazilian people I wish you succeed, and I hope you could support your own people.
> 
> I'm standing behind the native people who want to save the Amazonas, hope you could join, only see and share the video, thank you.
> 
> Again enjoy the games and support the change that are needed.


Don't be gullible.

The alternative to hydro power plants are much more polluting coal-fired plants. A far worse option. Developing countries need massive increases in their power generation capacity, some environmental damage is expected from that, better to flood with water (which is clean) some tiny percentage of the country than building plants that continuously spell out mercury, sulfur and carcinogenic stuff.


----------



## SCCP1910

hugenholz said:


> Thanks for the info!!!
> 
> As I remember Clarence Seedorf interview with Dutch television he was quoting " Brasilian league has a lot of potential and will grow even more after the world cup, with one of the fastest growing economies in the world all is setup to be as competitive as most West European Top Leagues"


Seedorf is very generous and a true gentleman. Brazilian football really misses him. But nope. Brazilian league will stagnate a bit. Clubs invested big during the economic expansion and now most are struggling with debts. Also Brazil's heading towards a negative economic cycle in the upcoming years.

Besides that, yep. If we are talking about long term, then he's correct. In 2 decades or so we may be able to compete with European leagues.


----------



## carl_Alm

HansCouto said:


> Only 3 of them are private:
> 
> Arena da Baixada - Atletico Paranaense
> Arena Corinthians - Corinthians
> Arena Beira Rio - Internacional
> 
> And there are 2 new ones that wont be in the WC but are worthy to mention:
> 
> Allianz Arena - Palmeiras
> Arena do Gremio - Gremio
> 
> The rest of the arenas are public and will be used by the teams in their regions.


The Fonte Nova Arena *isn't *  a public arena, or not will be by the next 30 years...


----------



## SCCP1910

Just a curiosity: since it was just a 'concession' it really becomes a temporary 'private' Arena? I mean, according to the law.

Another doubt: can we discuss the games in here or this thread was made only for the works/preparation/organization surrounding the WC in Brazil?


----------



## HansCouto

hugenholz said:


> In South Africa it was really a set back with alot of "white elephants" (empty stadiums, hardly used, waste of public money). I think Brasil got a more promising competition then South Africa so I am sure the Brasilian Leagues will get a huge boost after the world cup with bigger and better stadiums.


I don't think that ANY of the Arenas in Brazil will pay off. But this is not the same as being "white elephants" - not the same as South Africa at least.

The stadiums will be beneficial if you see them as a public investments. But they will not be profitable, not even the privately owned ones I think.

The public ones don't seek "profit" and are not companies after all - they are a heritage of the brazilian people.

At last, it is unfair to say Brazil built "white elephants" (except Manaus) since the stadiums are not useless. 


Brazilian league issues:
The soccer teams in general face a really poor financial health… So unfortunately I don't see a boost for the league. The fans will be more confortable in the new stadiums but the situation of the brazilian league is not very promising.


----------



## HansCouto

SCCP1910 said:


> Just a curiosity: since it was just a 'concession' it really becomes a temporary 'private' Arena? I mean, according to the law.
> 
> Another doubt: can we discuss the games in here or this thread was made only for the works/preparation/organization surrounding the WC in Brazil?


Concessions are public property given as a sort of "rent" for a certain time.

However during concessions the public power cannot manage anything... the "holder" of the concession is usually a private company. Once the concession contract ends the property either comes back to public or the concession could also be renovated - or "sold" to someone else.


----------



## ClaudiuGanea

Can someone give me a list with the matches which have tickets available?


----------



## Bruno Auggusto

www.sercan.de said:


> Can we have a list of the real capacities of the stadiums?
> And i do not mean the FIFA WC capacity.


Arena Corinthians - 61600 for WC
The final capacity will be 48000

Mineirão - 62.160

Castelão - 64.846

Maracana - 78 838

Beira Rio - 51000

Arena da Baixada - 43.981

Arena Pantanal - 42.968

Arena das Dunas - 32000
42000 for WC

Fonte Nova - 50.433
55000 for WC

Arena Amazonia - 44.310

Arena Pernambuco - 46.154

Estádio Nacional Mane Garrincha - 72.788



carl_Alm said:


> The Fonte Nova Arena *isn't *  a public arena, or not will be by the next 30 years...


Mineirão isn't a public arena for the next 25 years


----------



## Bruno Auggusto

ClaudiuGanea said:


> Can someone give me a list with the matches which have tickets available?


Mexico x Cameroon - Natal - CAT1 and 2

Chile x Australia - Cuiaba - CAT2

Cote d' Ivoire x Japan - Recife - CAT1

Uruguay x Costa Rica - Fortaleza - CAT1, 2 and 3

Ghana x USA - Natal - CAT1 and 2

Russia x Korea - Cuiaba - CAT1 and 2

Japan x Greece - Natal - CAT1, 2 and 3

Nigeria x Bosnia - Cuiaba - CAT 1,2 and 3

Japan x Colombia - Cuiaba - CAT 1,2 and 3

Greece x Cote d'Ivoire - Fortaleza - CAT 1,2,3 and 4

Honduras x Switzerland - Manaus - CAT1

Bosnia x Iran - Salvador - CAT1,2,3 and 4


----------



## SCCP1910

HansCouto said:


> I don't think that ANY of the Arenas in Brazil will pay off. But this is not the same as being "white elephants" - not the same as South Africa at least.
> 
> The stadiums will be beneficial if you see them as a public investments. But they will not be profitable, not even the privately owned ones I think.
> 
> The public ones don't seek "profit" and are not companies after all - they are a heritage of the brazilian people.
> 
> At last, it is unfair to say Brazil built "white elephants" (except Manaus) since the stadiums are not useless.
> 
> 
> Brazilian league issues:
> The soccer teams in general face a really poor financial health… So unfortunately I don't see a boost for the league. The fans will be more confortable in the new stadiums but the situation of the brazilian league is not very promising.


3 separated things here. 

- Yes, Brazilian league isn't at its best;
- Yes, Clubs are in a poor financial situation;

- BUT the majority (at least 7, probably more) of the stadiums will generate a small profit on their operation in the long run. I can bet anyone on that.

I would add Brasília's to your list, the maintenance cost and the operational cost of that pachyderm will be brutal. 

Cuiaba stadium have temporary stands and after the world cup it'll become manageable. I have some minimum faith that the politicians can come up with plans to make the stadium profitable.


----------



## AcesHigh

View from the first row of seats at Beira Rio, Porto Alegre









View from the first row of seats at Grêmio Arena, Porto Alegre


----------



## Andrew_za

^^ Thanks for the video!

btw, judging by that video, this world cup may be noisier than 2010!


----------



## ClaudiuGanea

Thanks, Bruno! But I want to know exactly how many tickets are available for every match.


----------



## SCCP1910

Andrew_za said:


> ^^ Thanks for the video!
> 
> btw, judging by that video, this world cup may be noisier than 2010!


In a very good way, right? I wouldn't call that 'noise'. The 'football soundtrack' will be more lauder than in 2010. :lol:

2010 was the worst World Cup ever in thas regard. I tried to rewatch Arg. vs. Ger. few years ago but I could not withstand that terrible monotone noise.

Watching the World Cup on mute is a crime, tho.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

AcesHigh said:


> View from the first row of seats at Beira Rio, Porto Alegre


Such a beautiful inside view!! Beira-Rio is on my top3 list of brazilian stadiums.. :drool:

Well, since Fifa probably does not commercialize those first rows of seats I don't see any problem.. That must also happen with some other WC stadium, just like they've done with a couple of south african's in 2010.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Hey all, please keep this thread about stadiums and related infrastructure. There are other places to discuss the football. Cheers!


----------



## AcesHigh

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Well, *since Fifa probably does not commercialize those first rows of seats* I don't see any problem.. That must also happen with some other WC stadium, just like they've done with a couple of south african's in 2010.


they don´t commercialize WHERE there are such view problems... exactly like in Beira Rio! And that´s obviously a problem and ugly when seen on TV.

but anyway, you talk without knowledge, but I don´t blame you. The problem in Beira Rio extends FAR BEYOND the first rows of seats. In the two curves of the stadium behind the goals, the visibility problem extends up to the lower tier exit corridors...


the reason? Unlike Maracanã and Mineirão and Castelão, Beira Rio decided to do approximate the lower tier from the field the CHEAPER way, meaning that they did not lowered the field. Therefore the angle of the lower tier is to low, and since you are already too far from the pitch, and too low in relation to it... the low inclination only makes things worse, meaning that you go up but the angle barely changes.



Speaking of weird FIFA/COL choices (Beira Rio instead of Grêmio Arena), the match today between Brazil and Serbia at Morumbi had a higher capacity than that of Corinthians Arena. Well, at least there we have a superior more modern stadium.



> Such a beautiful inside view!! Beira-Rio is on my top3 list of brazilian stadiums..


Beira Rio lower tier circulation areas a few days ago (they will be like that in the World Cup)









Grêmio Arena circulation areas
1st tier








2nd tier








4th tier









to consider a stadium your 3rd favorite in Brazil SOLELY based on aesthetics from views of the pitch or aerial takes is quite the nonsense imho.


----------



## AcesHigh

Andrew_za said:


> btw, judging by that video, this world cup may be noisier than 2010!


that was a club match, meaning there were torcidas organizadas (ultras/hinchadas/firms) doing noise, chants and playing bands.

in Brazil we do not have ultras supporting the national team (although some other countries have). Less noise, but also less chance of violence happening... which was always a worry of foreigners when seeing videos of violence in Brazilian stadiums and relating it to the World Cup (I always replied: these are ultras and the national team does not have ultras)

you should judge noise levels by videos from national team matches or Confederation Cups matches.


----------



## jecarega

SCCP1910 said:


> Also Brazil's heading towards a negative economic cycle in the upcoming years.


Hmmm... No, it's not...

Wanna bet?

:cheers:


----------



## jecarega

*Kick-off event set to launch 2014 FIFA Fan Fest*

The FIFA Fan Fest for the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ will come to life in spectacular fashion on Sunday, with an entertainment extravaganza lined up for fans attending the kick-off event on Iracema Beach in Fortaleza.

The event will open its doors to the public at 16:00 local time with DJs, comedians and three Brazilian bands set to entertain the crowds. The set-up of the event will be exactly the same as during Brazil 2014, with a huge screen showing iconic FIFA World Cup footage and a stage featuring top Brazilian entertainment.

FIFA’s Commercial Affiliates will also be onsite, with a number of activities arranged to keep fans entertained in between the acts.

The three Brazilian music acts who have confirmed their participation in the show are Bell Marques, (former lead singer of the band Chiclete com Banana), singer and accordionist *Dorgival Dantas* and the duo Simone and Simaria.

The kick-off event will signal the first public event of the FIFA Fan Fest for the Brazil 2014, before the FIFA Fan Fest opens its doors in all 12 Host Cities on 12 June for the Opening Game between Brazil and Croatia.

The FIFA Fan Fest will then remain open for the rest of the tournament, broadcasting all matches to Brazilian and international fans in a family-friendly, entertaining environment.
*
http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...set-to-launch-2014-fifa-fan-fest-2355121.html*


^^
puxa o fole, Dorgival!!!! :lol:






:banana:


----------



## auler84

The Maracana video resumes why Brazil is winning this WC.


----------



## PejatBR

Come on guys, everybody knows how repetitive AcesHigh can be when Beira Rio x Grêmio Arena become a topic here. Just ignore.


----------



## Diego N

I understand Aces is getting boring with his comments. But come on, these corridors were for sure unfinished.
Try to agree with it then he will be over it and stop complaining.


----------



## PejatBR

It's obvious, there is no point for all this discussion. Lets end it here.


----------



## FAAN

*FIFA Fan Fest (Fortaleza) - Tonight*

*Iracema Beach*










Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## ruifo

More from the fun fest kick off in Fortaleza:



ruifo said:


> http://esportes.terra.com.br/futebo...f25e3c47cdd76410VgnCLD200000b1bf46d0RCRD.html
> 
> 08 de junho de 2014 • 21h44 • atualizado às 22h30
> 
> *Com 15 mil pessoas, Fortaleza inaugura 1ª Fan Fest da Copa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Público de 15 mil pessoas compareceu à Fan Fest de Fortaleza, a primeira para a Copa de 2014Saiba mais
> Foto: EFE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Primeira Fan Fest da Copa foi realizada em Fortaleza
> Foto: EFE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fã leva Fuleco para Fan Fest no Ceará
> Foto: EFE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Segurança foi reforçado para evento da Copa do Mundo
> Foto: EFE_





Wendel csc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...528.1073742168.606721589343692&type=1&theater


----------



## DannyelBrazil

At least, we know how to party.


----------



## Melb_aviator

Lets hope the party vibe builds, in place of the protests and strikes.

Looks promising by those pix though


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Apparently, Arena Sao Paulo still isn't ready?


----------



## Suburbanist

Tony E Architecture said:


> Apparently, Arena Sao Paulo still isn't ready?


It isn't and it is not going to be. The roof lining will be asymmetric. Not because of some aesthetic design choice, but because they ran out of time to finish the job. 

FIFA also put out a "recall" to many ticket holders asking them to go a o ticket center to exchange their tickets for new ones, in other stands/areas, since the owners were so late completing the project and fed FIFA the wrong information about seat availability and sight lines.


----------



## jecarega

ruifo said:


> More from the fan fest kick off in Fortaleza:



Barra do Ceará and Bom Jardim came "en masse" :lol:

Carlito and Pirambu too.


----------



## AcesHigh

Tony E Architecture said:


> Apparently, Arena Sao Paulo still isn't ready?


shhhh... pointing out Beira Rio, Arena São Paulo, etc, are still not finished, will bring the ire of Brazilian forumers!! Some will disagree completely, others will say "the stadiums can hold the games, therefore they ARE ready" and finally there will be the ones who will say "we already know that, no need to repeat yourselves" :lol:


----------



## Andrew_za

Good luck brazil!


----------



## AcesHigh

Andrew_za said:


> Good luck brazil!


we will need it. Protestors related to commie parties are hell bent on spoiling the party. Funny thing is that they would fully support a communist country spending trillions (including corruption money) of 100% statal games. I bet they cry when they see the tear falling from that Soviet bear eyes in the Moscow Olympics, and have orgasms with the Arirang games in North Korea!


----------



## HansCouto

AcesHigh said:


> we will need it. Protestors related to commie parties are hell bent on spoiling the party. Funny thing is that they would fully support a communist country spending trillions (including corruption money) of 100% statal games. I bet they cry when they see the tear falling from that Soviet bear eyes in the Moscow Olympics, and have orgasms with the Arirang games in North Korea!



I don't agree.

Spoiling the party now is like having an argument with a family member in front of a visiting friend. 

I think the party will happen and after that the "family arguments" and fights will continue. 

But not in front of guests.


----------



## 859098

Who cares if the common parts look like concrete bunkers? As it is only in these stadiums... These are things that can be fixed after the worldcup. The important is that it is functional at this moment and as i see, there is light, there are waste bins, drink & eat stands ...

Good luck Brazil, good luck to all the other teams and especially for mine


----------



## HansCouto

Urban mobility: the biggest legacy of brazilian world cup.

Here is proof: 
Germany arriving for the world cup in Bahia: no need for bridges if boats can take you around (just joking ok ?)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIMdDdra-A


----------



## rodrigorc

HansCouto said:


> Urban mobility: the biggest legacy of brazilian world cup.
> 
> Here is proof:
> Germany arriving for the world cup in Bahia: no need for bridges if boats can take you around (just joking ok ?)
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIMdDdra-A


They are going to an small island (paradise-like very far from civilization) no bridges will ever be allowed to be constructed connecting the main land to this area.. It was supposed to be like that. The feeling of isolation is what make this German facility(recently built) worthy.

A german company made a resort in this island to explore commercialy right after the world cup.

If they wanted to go to a place with better mobility they could stayed close to Salvador where is full of 5 stars resorts, like Croatia is doing.

Or they could go to the most luxurious resort in Brazil that is far from Salvador(still in Bahia) because they have a small airport inside the resort.


----------



## AcesHigh

HansCouto said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> Spoiling the party now is like having an argument with a family member in front of a visiting friend.
> 
> I think the party will happen and after that the "family arguments" and fights will continue.
> 
> But not in front of guests.


so you agree with me, not with the protesters!

I agree COMPLETELY you. Now, try to stuff reason in the head of the commies!



VinceB said:


> Who cares if the common parts look like concrete bunkers? As it is only in these stadiums... These are things that can be fixed after the worldcup. The important is that it is functional at this moment and as i see, there is light, there are waste bins, drink & eat stands ...


well, following that logic, why reform the stadiums at all and spend billions? Most of these stadiums were functional without FIFA requirements. Few things would need to be changed.

In São Paulo, Morumbi could totally host the World Cup matches (it´s actually larger than Arena Corinthians WITH the provisory stands!) with 67 thousand people SEATED on individual seats.

But FIFA did not accept it. It required PROFOUND reforms and changes that would cost São Paulo too many $$$$$ and São Paulo said "screw you then".

Different standarts then, maybe. Or you should be criticizing Morumbi not being used.


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ FIFA has set many requirements to all World Cup stadiums, to which the concrete corridors perfectly meet, unlike Morumbi. 

Can you please hijack only one world cup thread at a time? icard:


----------



## Cratus

What is boring is this complain ever and ever again... The same thing again and again. Its almost like a bad song already. I'm against the WC in Brazil BUT i'm not complaining because... Well there is no point in it. We're in a Forum of Internet complaining about an event that will happen in three days from now... 

I also dislike comments such as "Brazilians do it like that or like this" because, guess what, you can't put 200 million people under the same subjections. Its silly and makes no sense. Since the event will happen anyway lets try to give a break and just enjoy the Party. Yes some buildings are not completely ready but its not something out of World. Most people actually wont even notice the "not ready" buildings. 

So give us a break and post photos about the Party, Stadiums and WC because this thread is supposed to be about that, thank you.


----------



## gabriel campos

*Brasília*


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> And that is jelousy for Arena do Gremio not being select to the WC...


childish as always, eh? :|


----------



## gabriel campos

Estádio Nacional de Brasília-DF Mané Garrincha. por palairton, no Flickr


Estádio Nacional de Brasília-DF Mané Garrincha por palairton, no Flickr


Estádio Nacional de Brasília Mané Garrincha - Copa 2014 por palairton, no Flickr


----------



## Sniper

mopc said:


> Só concertei o erro de português:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brincadeira :lol:


errrr.... o certo não é "con*S*ertei"? oke:


----------



## Rashid.

Arena Corinthians

TOTAL CORINTHIANS


----------



## The Dark Night

*Surroundings of Arena Fonte Nova (last week):*




























































































































































_more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731844_​


----------



## will101

I just wanted to say congratulations to the Brazilians for putting together a group of spectacular stadiums. Your whole country has worked hard, and they deserve a round of applause. :applause:


Good luck, and I hope everything goes smoothly over the next few weeks.


----------



## TEBC

AcesHigh said:


> childish as always, eh? :|


Learned from the best


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Will they clean the Arena Pantanal's Roof?


----------



## -VM

*ARENA PERNAMBUCO*
Recife - PE















































































































































​

Photos: worldsoccer/Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/photosoccerhd/sets/72157644681883757/with/14381330731/


----------



## SkyLerm

Honestly I think the stadiums looked better with last year's banners on them (ConfeCup '13) but the overall result now is pretty good!

Can't wait till thursday's kick-off!


----------



## rodrigorc

World cup Group A prediciton (posted by a Mexican on my facebook's timeline)

They are not very confident.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tinyslam

^^ The original was for group B and was much funnier and actually made sense since Australia is in group B. I'm not sure how many kangaroos there are in Mexico?hno:


----------



## VolVinotinto

Here we go! I leave in 3 days! I can't hardly wait. Thanks Brazil for putting all of this together!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Interesting piece: Brazilian Builder Odebrecht Emerges as World Cup Winner


----------



## gargafc

All the stadiums have the same blue banners? I liked the way they did it in WC 2006, where each stadium had it's own colourway in banners and the central adboard, Munich was light blue and Red, Berlin lime green, Hamburg blue, etc.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Castelão - Fortaleza:


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

Arena das Dunas looking amazing:



lc said:


> Arena das Dunas! Brand new!


----------



## FAAN

edit


----------



## HansCouto

It seems the Croatians are getting ready for the opening game at the Itaquerao already:


----------



## JorgeGt

Natal Stadium is stunning! I gotta say... Brazil will host a very nice event, very fiestaaa, brazilian girls  and quite carnaval-ish! Good luck, but hurry with Rio 2016 after it. 

(if Germany wins everything will be fine... LOL)


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Apparently Arena Sao Paulo still isn't ready?


----------



## hugenholz

The most powerfull anti-FIFA World Cup 2014 graffiti in Brasil:










































































































Source: http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/5408811?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## rodrigorc

^^

Idiots.. FIFA has nothing to do with that.. Brazil's government wanted the world cup.

Why don't they paint **** PT or **** Rousseff? 

And why didn't they do that 1 year before.. Too late my friends.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

hugenholz said:


> The most powerfull anti-FIFA World Cup 2014 graffiti in Brasil:


"Powerful"? That's another word for clichéd, idiotic, imbecile, offensive, vandalism?


----------



## rodrigorc

Tony E Architecture said:


> Apparently Arena Sao Paulo still isn't ready?


It's not "apparently" they are not ready. And brazilians are being humiliated by every news anchor in the world. Thanks São Paulo.


Even these Croatians are making fun of us.. I hope at least we give the answer on the pitch. :lol:

Put on 1:19 of this video.


----------



## jecarega

hugenholz said:


> The most powerfull anti-FIFA World Cup 2014 graffiti in Brasil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/5408811?utm_hp_ref=tw



I have never seen so STUPID and SENSELESS graffitis in my life.

Simply pathetic and totally out of touch with reality.

What is that hungry African kid in that first graffiti? What that has to do with the reality of Brazil in 2014? NOTHING. Simply NOTHING. 

Maybe the stupid "Atari Teenage Rioters" from big cities are confusing the reality of Brazil in 2014 with the reality of Brazil in 1997.

Those stupid kids from big cities probably belive that hunger still exists in rural Brazil in 2014, as it existed back in 1997.

They have no idea how the rural Brazil looks like today, even in the poorer regions of the Northeast, where people are much more worried about OVERWEIGHT and OBESITY than worried about "hunger".

THERE IS *NO* HUNGER IN BRAZIL TODAY. PERIOD. THIS IS THE REALITY. ANYONE CLAIMING THE CONTRARY IS TALKING ABOUT FICTION.

I defy the international press that comes to the World Cup to visit the semi-arid hinterlands of my state, the state of Ceara, at this time when we have a prolonged 3-year drought going on, and try to find any kid that looks like that kid in the graffiti, or anyone who is suffering with hunger or starvation. This is a challenge to the international press. 


The last graffiti is also UBBER STUPID.

The stupid graffit says the World Cup "takes out our schools and hospitals".

This is beyond stupid.

Not a single school or hospital was closed because of the World Cup.

Much to the contrary, since the World Cup in Brazil was announced, in 2007, hundreds of new schools and hospitals were built in Brazil.

Using my state, Ceara, as an example, from 2010 to 2014 there were two big and modern public hospitals opened in cities that never had big hospitals before (Sobral and Juazeiro do Norte), and around 40 new modern high schools were built in over 35 municipalities.

The level of stupidity of the manipulated "Atari Teenage Rioters" is something that reaches the stratosphere.


----------



## jecarega

rodrigorc said:


> It's not "apparently" they are not ready. And brazilians are being humiliated by every news anchor in the world. Thanks São Paulo.


Well, at least all the stadiums in the Northeast are totally ready. 

3 of the 4 were ready in the Confederations Cup, and the last one is ready since January 2014.


----------



## fabbio_123

Tony E Architecture said:


> Apparently Arena Sao Paulo still isn't ready?


All the WC scope as adjusted after the crane accident is now ready. There are now no workers or cranes doing major works in the stadium. The temporary seats are finished and were inspected/cleared by the Fire Dept. The only works left unfinished are the glass roof extension and the inner finishing of the ceiling above the temporary stands where the crane accident happened. This is an adjustment due to the crane accident and was no longer intended to be finished for the WC since several weeks ago.

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaRomeo

rodrigorc said:


> It's not "apparently" they are not ready. And brazilians are being humiliated by every news anchor in the world. Thanks São Paulo.
> 
> 
> Even these Croatians are making fun of us.. I hope at least we give the answer on the pitch. :lol:
> 
> Put on 1:19 of this video.



Holy Jesus! Change the subject!

I'm pretty sure bahia is much more humiliating to brazil than this stadium...


----------



## Bob_Omena

All the stadiums ready with whats necessary, and cities welcoming all the people, it will be a nice world cup!!!

:cheer:


----------



## HansCouto

1 DAY TO GO - THIS GAME MEANS SO MUCH - A MESSAGE FROM AN ENGLISH GIRL:






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## afonso_bh

Glass studio in Belo Horizonte


gabriel campos said:


> Glass Studio da Globo Minas na frente do Mineirão em Belo Horizonte...


----------



## HansCouto

City of Cuiaba - preparations for the WC - on June 9th:


----------



## GunnerJacket

jecarega said:


> I have never seen so STUPID and SENSELESS graffitis in my life.
> 
> Simply pathetic and totally out of touch with reality.
> 
> What is that hungry African kid in that first graffiti? What that has to do with the reality of Brazil in 2014? NOTHING. Simply NOTHING.
> 
> Maybe the stupid "Atari Teenage Rioters" from big cities are confusing the reality of Brazil in 2014 with the reality of Brazil in 1997.
> 
> Those stupid kids from big cities probably belive that hunger still exists in rural Brazil in 2014, as it existed back in 1997.
> 
> They have no idea how the rural Brazil looks like today, even in the poorer regions of the Northeast, where people are much more worried about OVERWEIGHT and OBESITY than worried about "hunger".
> 
> THERE IS *NO* HUNGER IN BRAZIL TODAY. PERIOD. THIS IS THE REALITY. ANYONE CLAIMING THE CONTRARY IS TALKING ABOUT FICTION.
> 
> I defy the international press that comes to the World Cup to visit the semi-arid hinterlands of my state, the state of Ceara, at this time when we have a prolonged 3-year drought going on, and try to find any kid that looks like that kid in the graffiti, or anyone who is suffering with hunger or starvation. This is a challenge to the international press.
> 
> 
> The last graffiti is also UBBER STUPID.
> 
> The stupid graffit says the World Cup "takes out our schools and hospitals".
> 
> This is beyond stupid.
> 
> Not a single school or hospital was closed because of the World Cup.
> 
> Much to the contrary, since the World Cup in Brazil was announced, in 2007, hundreds of new schools and hospitals were built in Brazil.
> 
> Using my state, Ceara, as an example, from 2010 to 2014 there were two big and modern public hospitals opened in cities that never had big hospitals before (Sobral and Juazeiro do Norte), and around 40 new modern high schools were built in over 35 municipalities.
> 
> The level of stupidity of the manipulated "Atari Teenage Rioters" is something that reaches the stratosphere.


I'm not going to pretend I understand everything happening in a nation 1,000's of miles away, but I feel safe in saying that there is some underlying truth to the messages being conveyed, even if no where near as severe as being portrayed. 

No, the World Cup has not taken "schools and hospitals," but the spirit of the message is on point with what many protesters have been echoing for years - That the Brazilian government is investing money in stadia instead of much needed basic infrastructure. In other words the money spent on renovating so many football grounds could've gone toward more/better schools, housing, infrastructure, etc. (If it's true as you say that "hundreds" of schools have been built I'd appreciate a link, as I don't know about that.)

More importantly, the volume and tenet of the protestations have been pretty consistent and clear to a lot of outlets. Brazil is hardly one large concentration of poverty, but you can't pretend it isn't there, either. At the absolute least the governments have not done well enough in engaging with the citizenry to quell the unrest, and that's just stupid on their part. Political history suggests that they could at least have done a better job acknowledging the issues and resetting the promises to address them and that would go a long way to resolving tensions. That's just smart public relations management 101, yet something the leaders in Brazil have yet to employ. At least not enough to connect with global media.

Brazil will host a fine games, they've done well with the venues and will ultimately be better off than they were before. It's just a question the locals must decide for themselves whether or not the public investment could've been directed elsewhere for even better results. Calling one side stupid probably isn't the best way to begin that discussion.


----------



## AcesHigh

hugenholz said:


> The most powerfull anti-FIFA World Cup 2014 graffiti in Brasil:



I am pretty sure that kid is from an african famine (caused by some war) photo.

famine is almost inexistant in Brazil, which is different from bad nutrition... you can be FAT and not well nutritioned. And yes, obesity levels are rampant in Brazil, which is already the 3rd or 4th country in the world in obesity level.

which is exactly the inverse of the cliche from the graffiti above, of a starving kid with a belly full of worms.


----------



## AcesHigh

GunnerJacket said:


> No, the World Cup has not taken "schools and hospitals," but the spirit of the message is on point with what many protesters have been echoing for years - That the Brazilian government is investing money in stadia instead of much needed basic infrastructure.


except that itself is nonsense. The money spent to renovate or build new public stadiums was about 4-4.5 billion dollars. That is less than a month of education budget.




> More importantly, the volume and tenet of the protestations have been pretty consistent and clear to a lot of outlets. Brazil is hardly one large concentration of poverty, but you can't pretend it isn't there, either. At the absolute least the governments have not done well enough in engaging with the citizenry to quell the unrest, and that's just stupid on their part.



because there were no central issues or demands! The huge protests last year were about EVERYTHING.

the core protesters, however, which were FEW, were commies connected to extreme left parties like PSOL, PCdoB, etc.




> Political history suggests that they could at least have done a better job acknowledging the issues


what issues? There were no central issues. 

it started with commie imbeciles wanting 100% free transport, which overburden even more the common citizen with TAXES...


----------



## muckie

rodrigorc said:


> ^^
> 
> Idiots.. FIFA has nothing to do with that.. Brazil's government wanted the world cup.
> 
> Why don't they paint **** PT or **** Rousseff?
> 
> And why didn't they do that 1 year before.. Too late my friends.


People aren't usually that clear of who is responsible for who. But I have to agree... they shoud paint "**** federal (or local) government" all over. They are responsible for the shitty life some have.


----------



## Andrew_za

Let's not make this political...


----------



## GunnerJacket

Andrew_za said:


> Let's not make this political...


Killjoy! :tongue2:


----------



## AcesHigh

M0S said:


> 1/33rd part of what was invested in those other fields?


actually, the government spent R$10 billion in stadiums over a 7 year period. The other $20 billion of the World Cup were invested in much needed infrastructure (a drop in the ocean of the total infrastructure Brazil needs, however)


----------



## Deffpony

Man, who else is excited about tomorrow's match??? 

Let the soccer party begin. Brazil has worked hard on this so this World Cup is going to be EPIC.


----------



## Edgar Vix

*World Cup Brazil 2014 TV Opening*


----------



## mopc

^^ Nice


----------



## PEiloveyou

Go Brazil!!!!!


----------



## Rashid.

Arena Corinthians
Vídeo aéreo noturno da arena hoje, brasil urgente começa no minuto 1:23
Créditos O FISCAL DA FIEL


----------



## PEiloveyou

ARENA AMAZONIA - TODAY

http://s2.glbimg.com/Ov9GZHqEU2eXCv...al/2014/06/11/gramado_arenaamazonia-div-2.jpg


----------



## HansCouto

FIFA TV: 
* World Cup Brazil™ is HERE ! *







:banana:


----------



## Kenni

Blocked  Have to watch it on Youtube.


----------



## ikarus360

rodrigorc said:


> ^^
> 
> Idiots.. FIFA has nothing to do with that.. Brazil's government wanted the world cup.
> 
> Why don't they paint **** PT or **** Rousseff?
> 
> And why didn't they do that 1 year before.. Too late my friends.


Because FIFA has also cooperated and supported this mess? 

The fact UEFA is now asking Blatter to step down speaks for itself.


----------



## FAAN

*São Paulo*

June 12, 2014

At 17:00 (UTC -3)

*Arena de São Paulo*









Source


















Source​


----------



## HansCouto

Song "Copa de Todo Mundo" - shown in Samba, Forro, brazilian Country and brazilian Funk styles:

Samba - by Gaby Amarante e banda Monobloco:






Forro - by Wesley "Safadao"






Brazilian Country - by "Munhoz e Mariano"






Brazilian Funk - by Dream Team






School kids in Brazil:






Girls from Argentina version:






Official version in English:






I hate coca-cola but damn it they can make REALLY nice songs. I cheer for that :cheers:.

Sorry about changing the subject a bit but what a hell!!!! There were so many discussions in this forum... time for a little break. WC finally starts TODAY!

:banana:


----------



## Rashid.

TOTAL CORINTHIANS


----------



## dbonatto

FIFA has all to do with that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJEt2KU33I


----------



## HansCouto

Brasil "show your power" song sang by some brazilian artists:

version by Thiaguinho - solo:





Italian-brazilian girl - solo:





version by brazilian Junior Muller - solo:





Claudia Leite (famous artist) solo version:





Luan Santana (famous artist) solo version:







THE OFFICIAL SONG SUCKS BIG, BIG TIME so here is a parody:


----------



## HansCouto

Some other hit songs made for the World Cup in Brazil:

O Maior Espetáculo da Terra (Biggest Spectacle on Earth) - Jair Oliveira





Alegria (Joy)- Ivete Sangalo





Guerreiro (Warrior) - Vitor e Leo


----------



## HansCouto

The most fanatic of all brazilian fans:


----------



## danielbeier

AcesHigh said:


> I am pretty sure that kid is from an african famine (caused by some war) photo.
> 
> famine is almost inexistant in Brazil, which is different from bad nutrition... you can be FAT and not well nutritioned. And yes, obesity levels are rampant in Brazil, which is already the 3rd or 4th country in the world in obesity level.
> 
> which is exactly the inverse of the cliche from the graffiti above, of a starving kid with a belly full of worms.


Opportunism, I don't remember seeing this kind of foolish graffiti in 2007, when it was decided that the WC would be here.

I think being against the WC because of the lack of hospitals/schools is foolish, such as being against the government because of the WC - This kind of problem didn't come with FIFA, it came from Europe, in 1500.


----------



## Suburbanist

Edgar Vix said:


> *World Cup Brazil 2014 TV Opening*


No, this was the TV opening for Confederations' Cup last year.

The official FIFA TV Opening, as posted by FIFA on its own official Youtube channel, is this


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*-->*


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Good luck for everybody but I´m sorry guys, this is our World Cup!











:banana:


----------



## Tony E Architecture

My England Team will Win the 2014 Fifa World Cup.


----------



## luks90

Natal








https://www.facebook.com/moraremnat...9973026743852/647142405360243/?type=1&theater


----------



## Tony E Architecture

The Arena das Dunas in Natal is looking nice.


----------



## ruifo

Mostra tua força, Brasil by Aquinov, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Sharing:




ca'tagenero said:


>


----------



## AcesHigh

skyscraperbarra said:


> Good luck for everybody but I´m sorry guys, this is our World Cup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


the first one on the left is our greatest liability. Daniel Alves may serve for Barcelona, but he is dreadful for Brazil.

He is to Brazil what Pará is to Grêmio :lol: (coincidentally, both play in the same position).

Daniel Alves can´t cross right, he loses most of his balls, his defending is terrible too.

The Seleção GROWS when Maicon enters the team... Maicon is faster, can reach the backline easier, crosses much better, loses the ball less and defends better.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-cage/wp/2014/06/10/brazils-protest-paradox/










*Brazil’s protest paradox*

BY DIEGO VON VACANO AND THIAGO SILVA
June 10 at 4:35 pm

*We continue our series on politics, political science and the World Cup (here are posts 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6). Today Thiago Silva and Diego von Vacano (both Texas A&M) put the protests surrounding the World Cup into some context.*









_Graffiti outside the Maracana stadium in Rio de Janeiro stating “Maracana is ours” (photo by Diego von Vacano)._

For over a year now, many Brazilians have been protesting the country’s hosting of the 2014 World Cup. This is understandable as Brazil entered a recession last year and inequality remains widespread. However, viewed in a broader context, the protests are paradoxical, because Brazil has enjoyed very significant social and economic improvements since the country bid for the event in 2003. The principal reason for the protests has more to do with the fact that this global event is a unique opportunity to air domestic policy disagreements in a way that will receive wide media attention rather than the expenditures on the World Cup itself.

As one of the authors of this article arrived in Sao Paulo on June 5, metro workers carried out a paralyzing strike. Sometimes these protests have been violent and have often blamed the government for hosting the 2014 World Cup instead of focusing on social services. Yet, as we see in Figure 1 below, the government has never spent as much on social welfare as in the past decade. 









_Note: The values are adjusted for monthly inflation in the country by the IPCA (National Consumer Price Index). The values, originally in Reais (Brazilian currency), were converted to US dollars according to the exchange rate on May 30 2014 (R$1.00 = $0.44).
Source: Developed by the authors based on Institute of Applied Economic Research data (IPEA, 2012)._

One can see from Figure 1 that the two social program areas with the highest levels of expenditure by the federal government in 2010 were health and education ($30.3 billion and $20 billion respectively). The total social program expenditures in 2010 in the four areas analyzed reached $84.3 billion (the overall social program spending by the Brazilian government in the same year was $280.9 billion).

At the same time, as we can see in Figure 2 below, the Brazilian unemployment rate reached its lowest level last year according to the analysis we carried out (for the period 1995-2014).









_* The information for 2014 represents the average value of the first three months of 2014.
Source: Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics (IBGE, 2014)._

Moreover, poverty has been reduced very significantly since 2003 (the year that Luis Inácio Lula da Silva of the Workers’ Party became president). There is a downward trend in both general poverty and extreme poverty rates in Brazil, with the lowest rates in the last year considered in this study (15.96 and 5.3 percent respectively).









_* There is no information for the years 2000 and 2010. The values in the chart for these years are the mean between the previous and following year.
Notes: The extreme poverty line considered here is an estimate of the value of a food basket with minimum calories required to adequately support a person, based on recommendations by the International Labor Organization (ILO). The poverty line, in turn, is an estimate of the value of two food baskets with minimum calories required to adequately support a person, based on the recommendations of the ILO.
Source: Developed by the authors from IBGE data._

Much has been made in the protests about the supposedly high levels of government spending on the World Cup at a time when there is a need for social program expenditures. However, the actual amount spent by the Brazilian government on the World Cup, especially on stadiums, is very small relative to the total amount of social program costs. Figure 4 shows a breakdown of the World Cup investments by the government.









_Note: The values, originally in Reais (Brazilian currency), were converted to US dollars according to the rate on May 30 2014 (R$1.00 = $0.44). These values represent the total amount invested by federal, state, and municipal governments and private entities.
Source: Determined by the authors from official data available through the ‘Access to Information Portal’ of the Brazilian Government._

Total investments in the 2014 FIFA World Cup by the Brazilian government amounts to $11.2 billion. According to official data, these investments were provided by federal, state and municipal governments, as well as private entities. Also, according to public official information, the Brazilian federal government spent $1.76 billion specifically on the construction of stadiums.

Now let’s look at social program expenditures in the same period. Between 2010 (the year that the investments on the World Cup and for the construction of stadia began) and the beginning of 2014, the Brazilian federal government invested $363 billion in health and education (the two social sectors that receive the greatest amount of investment by the government).

So, comparing expenditures on the World Cup and investments by the federal government on health and education, we can see that the former represents only 3 percent of the total of the latter two expenditures (the total of all forms social spending is $385.4 billion). Protestors claim that the government is spending too much on stadiums while neglecting health and education. Perhaps, but stadiums are only about 0.5 percent of the total amount invested in these two social sectors in the past four years.









_Source: Determined by the authors based on information extracted from the ‘Access to Information Portal’ of the Brazilian Government._

We must also recall that the federal investment in stadiums (as we mentioned, $1.76 billion) was done via BNDES, the Brazilian Development Bank and reflects only a small percentage of the total invested by the bank in 2010, which was $260 billion. Additionally, revenue from the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup amounted to $3.88 billion, according to a study by the Institute of Economic Research Foundation (FIPE-USP). Revenue expected from this World Cup are estimated at $12 billion according to the same study.

The protestors’ ire is understandable given inequality and poverty in Brazil. Perhaps any spending on items such as soccer stadiums is too much in that context. Yet, it may also be that the protests are less about these expenditures per se than that they use the World Cup as an opportunity to draw attention to problems that have little to do with soccer’s main tournament.

Despite significant progress over the past decades, and according to a United Nations report released in 2012, Brazil has one of the highest levels of income inequality in the world. The country is considered the fourth most unequal nation in Latin America in terms of income distribution. This high inequality, as well as anger at corruption (both of which predate the World Cup), ought to be the main targets of the protests, not the global soccer event. Income disparities and graft are probably the root reasons why protests are taking place.

The protestors are likely taking advantage of a high-visibility event to attract media attention to Brazil’s perennial structural problems. Another contributing factor may be Brazilians’ perception of FIFA as imposing and arrogant. The core problems of a contracting economy and rising inflation, which are not dependent on the World Cup, are the real source of the wrath of those marching in the streets of cities like Rio and Sao Paulo.


________________________

_*Thiago Silva* is a doctoral student in the political science department at Texas A&M University and has a master’s degree in political science from the University of Sao Paulo, Brazil. His research interests include democratization processes, along with comparative legislative and economic voting in developing democracies. 

*Diego von Vacano* is associate professor of political science at Texas A&M. He is a political theorist, also interested in Latin American politics. He is currently doing research on the Brazil World Cup 2014 and on immigrants in Sao Paulo. He is the author of “The Art of Power and The Color of Citizenship.” _


*Note: A few minor corrections were made after publications.*

_“Perhaps, but stadiums are only about 0.4 percent of the total amount invested…” was corrected to “Perhaps, but stadiums are only about 0.5 of the total amount invested…” This was also corrected in figure 5.

” with the lowest rates in the last year considered in this study (5.96 and 5.3 percent respectively).” was corrected to “” with the lowest rates in the last year considered in this study (15.96 and 5.3 percent respectively).”

“Between 2010 [...] the Brazilian federal government invested $374 billion in health and education (the two social sectors that receive the greatest amount of investment by the government).”. The correct is: ” [...] the Brazilian federal government invested $363 billion in health and education._


----------



## J.Silva

It's time to celebrate... Go Brazil the atmosphere in your country it's amazing!!
Grats from PORTUGAL!!


----------



## jecarega

ruifo said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-cage/wp/2014/06/10/brazils-protest-paradox/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: The values are adjusted for monthly inflation in the country by the IPCA (National Consumer Price Index). The values, originally in Reais (Brazilian currency), were converted to US dollars according to the exchange rate on May 30 2014 (R$1.00 = $0.44).
> Source: Developed by the authors based on Institute of Applied Economic Research data (IPEA, 2012)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Determined by the authors based on information extracted from the ‘Access to Information Portal’ of the Brazilian Government._



*I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE AN ORGASM WITH THOSE GRAPHS!

I CAN'T BELIEVE THE TRUTH IS FINALLY COMING INTO THE INTERNATIONAL PRESS, AFTER MONTHS AND MONTHS OF BULLS**T!!!*


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ruifo

Foto: Ricardo Ribeiro/ Jefferson Bernardes/ Vipcomm by Diário do Nordeste, on Flickr


----------



## marrio415

knowing how many people live in povertyl hno: world cup shouldn't have been held there. what are they going to benefit from it only the rich will get richer. :bash: Two Billion Pounds spent on stadiums look much proper housing would've been built that would've meant some of those fave-la's would be demolished


----------



## jecarega

marrio415 said:


> knowing how many people live in povertyl hno: world cup shouldn't have been held there. what are they going to benefit from it only the rich will get richer. :bash:



Then London should not have hosted the 2012 Olympics.

There are lots of people living "in poverty" in the UK.

(Definition of "poverty" these days, both in the UK and in Brazil: "people who don't have money to buy a car, and are forced to use public transportation")


----------



## PEiloveyou

Poverty is everywhere MARRIO415 until here in the U.S. 49 millions getting Food Stamps.


----------



## Andre Goth

marrio415 said:


> knowing how many people live in povertyl hno: world cup shouldn't have been held there. what are they going to benefit from it only the rich will get richer. :bash: Two Billion Pounds spent on stadiums look much proper housing would've been built that would've meant some of those fave-la's would be demolished


I have observed that the Englishs have been very critical about the World Cup in Brazil, would it have something to do with the fact that FIFA do not have chosen UK for the 2018 World Cup? :hmm:

Unfortunately, poverty exists in everyplace with greater or lesser degree ...


----------



## hugenholz

Protests and chaos in Sao Paulo live right now on CNN

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/12/world/americas/brazil-world-cup-protests/index.html?hpt=wo_c2


----------



## Hansadyret

Seeing some of the protesters waving soviet flags live on CNN:nuts:. Are the communists trying to take advantage of the situation? When will they ever learn that nothing brings poverty and fiasco like communism.


----------



## tonttula

Is the Amazonia Arena pitch really this bad?









http://screamer.deadspin.com/three-...arena-in-manaus-is-a-disa-1589467690/+barryap

I really hope it goes well, because Brazil does deserve it. Though it is such a shame that a bit of the magic has been tarnished by the poor standards in arenas.


----------



## Hansadyret

^^Just spraypaint the brown parts Green


----------



## PEiloveyou

PEiloveyou said:


> ARENA AMAZONIA - MANAUS YESTERDAY
> 
> http://s2.glbimg.com/Ov9GZHqEU2eXCv...al/2014/06/11/gramado_arenaamazonia-div-2.jpg


 Arena Amazonas yesterday.


----------



## FAAN

*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá*

*Chile 3 - 1 Australia*

*Attendance: 40,275 spectators*









Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Chile Australia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Chile Australia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Chile Australia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Chile Australia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Chile Australia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Chile Australia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## Poltronieri

Raphael_SBBR said:


>


"For one month, let´s all be *FÚTBOL* fans" ??????????


Which country is Adriana from? Where is the World Cup taking place?

Spain? México? or maybe Argentina?

Yeah, cause as far as I know, 99% of Brazil speak *Portuguese*

(Ah, and the 1% left is not Spanish.... It´s German, Italian and some indigenous languages.)

I´m not xenophobic or anything, but sometimes americans love to display their ignorance all around... hno:


----------



## jecarega

^^

After the song "We are one", the official theme song of the Wold Cup in *Brazil*, came with some verses in *Spanish*, what could you expect?

"Mi mundo, tu mundo"... Aí dentro!


----------



## mopc

The Americans want to simpify the world for the convenience of their media, since they have a lot of Spanish language media, they want to shove Spanish down our thoats because its too much trouble to have everything translated into Portuguese. 

The media cannot live without reducing everything to one-dimensional stereotypes.


Imagine a Word Cup in a Hispanic nation with a theme song with verses in Portuguese...


----------



## Poltronieri

del.


----------



## Poltronieri

jecarega said:


> ^^
> 
> After the song "We are one", the official theme song of the Wold Cup in *Brazil*, came with some verses in *Spanish*, what could you expect?
> 
> "Mi mundo, tu mundo"... Aí dentro!


Both Pitbull and Jennifer Lopez have latin origin. The former has cuban parents and the latter puerto rican. That´s why the spanish part; they were representing not only Brazil, but Latin America in general. That´s why they invited Cláudia Leitte to sing in Portuguese, to represent Brazil. Even J. Lopez took a shot at Portuguese ("...*força*,* força*, come and sing with me"...)

In the commercial, Adriana Lima was representing Brazil, only.

Okay, but I understand that the Spanish influence in USA is huge, and all americans know that the word FÚTBOL is the equivalent for SOCCER in English and FOOTBALL is a different sport there; If they had written FUTEBOL, they would have missed the joke.

Anyway, I feel sad to see that they avoid using Portuguese all the time, even now that Brazil has been known and broadcasted all around the world


----------



## FAAN

*Belo Horizonte*

June 14, 2014

At 13:00 (UTC -3)

*Mineirão Stadium*









Source


















Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Fortaleza*

June 14, 2014

At 16:00 (UTC -3)

*Castelão Stadium*









Source


















Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Manaus*

June 14, 2014

At 19:00 (UTC -4)

*Arena da Amazônia*









Source


















Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Recife*

June 14, 2014

At 22:00 (UTC -3)

*Arena Pernambuco*









Source


















Source​


----------



## jecarega

FAAN said:


> *Fortaleza*
> 
> June 14, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Castelão Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​



What is that weather prediction for Fortaleza tomorrow????

75% of precipitation chance?

Possible thunderstorms?

What the hell???

We had a nice sunny weather for the whole week here in Fortaleza, and RIGHT NOW, at 11:20 PM of Friday, there are NO SIGNS of any possible rain, and the sky is totally clear, and I can see the stars and the full moon.

Where this thunderstorm will come from???


----------



## FAAN

jecarega said:


> What is that weather prediction for Fortaleza tomorrow????
> 
> 75% of precipitation chance?
> 
> Possible thunderstorms?
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> We had a nice sunny weather for the whole week here in Fortaleza, and RIGHT NOW, at 11:20 PM of Friday, there are NO SIGNS of any possible rain, and the sky is totally clear, and I can see the stars and the full moon.
> 
> Where this thunderstorm will come from???


I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow. This is Foreca's forecast, all based on ECMWF (european model). This is one the weather websites that I like most. 

There's huge system over the ocean, and it may affect the coast tomorrow. You can check the model here (at 4 PM):

ECMWF (medium-high chance of ligh rain/thunderstorms): http://i.imgur.com/q6DPtsv.png?1

On the other hand, GFS shows a very low chance of light rain/thunderstorms.


----------



## rafaelkafka

jecarega said:


> Well, it seems that both Catalonia and Scotland are planning to have *way more* than just a national team by the end of this year... :yes:


God bless them! As a form colony too we'll be very happy!

Sad for my dear Barça today, first Bayern now the Dutches but World Champion in 2010.


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## rafaelkafka

Poltronieri said:


> "For one month, let´s all be *FÚTBOL* fans" ??????????
> 
> 
> Which country is Adriana from? Where is the World Cup taking place?
> 
> Spain? México? or maybe Argentina?
> 
> Yeah, cause as far as I know, 99% of Brazil speak *Portuguese*
> 
> (Ah, and the 1% left is not Spanish.... It´s German, Italian and some indigenous languages.)
> 
> I´m not xenophobic or anything, but sometimes americans love to display their ignorance all around... hno:


Are you saying that an ad to America should be in Portuguese :lol::lol::lol:? Jesus :lol::lol::lol: Brilliant ad about a very sensitive matter!


----------



## unalmed

realized that in every match I can see a lot of empty seats, can I ask why?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

The right thread to talk about this:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722263&page=79


----------



## JimB

Poltronieri said:


> "For one month, let´s all be *FÚTBOL* fans" ??????????
> 
> 
> Which country is Adriana from? Where is the World Cup taking place?
> 
> Spain? México? or maybe Argentina?
> 
> Yeah, cause as far as I know, 99% of Brazil speak *Portuguese*
> 
> (Ah, and the 1% left is not Spanish.... It´s German, Italian and some indigenous languages.)
> 
> I´m not xenophobic or anything, but sometimes americans love to display their ignorance all around... hno:


What are you getting your knickers in a twist about?

It's a great ad.

Calm down and enjoy the party.


----------



## JimB

jecarega said:


> Well, it seems that both Catalonia and Scotland are planning to have *way more* than just a national team by the end of this year... :yes:


Wrong place to discuss this but, since you brought it up.....Scotland is only planning to hold a referendum. That is all. And according to most polls and excepting those who have yet to make up their minds, those in favour of full Scottish independence are still in a minority.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy

pbs


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Beautiful Stadiums... Well done Brazil...


----------



## ClaudiuGanea

Beautiful stadiums, great atmophere, but too much empty seats!


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Best selling WC besides US-94, so, that´s just a false impression...

No tickets avaiable for this game right now for example but we can see empty seats, I think they are on FIFA hands...


----------



## FAAN

Argentinians in Rio:


----------



## FAAN

*England 1 - 2 Italy | Arena da Amazônia (Manaus) *

*Attendance: 39,800 spectators*


















Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Inglaterra 1 x 2 Itália | Copa 2014 na Arena da Amazônia por andersonnogueira, no Flickr


Inglaterra 1 x 2 Itália | Copa 2014 na Arena da Amazônia por andersonnogueira, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*


----------



## eMKay

It wasn't even that hot in Manaus, only 81 but the humidity must have been brutal, both teams were sucking wind at the end of that one. Any word on what happened to England's trainer?


----------



## RMB2007

eMKay said:


> It wasn't even that hot in Manaus, only 81 but the humidity must have been brutal, both teams were sucking wind at the end of that one. *Any word on what happened to England's trainer?*


Sounds like he's dislocated his ankle after celebrating Daniel Sturridge's goal.


----------



## Guest

ClaudiuGanea said:


> Beautiful stadiums, great atmophere, but too much empty seats!


Today all 4 games you can hardly see one empty seat. The mexico game was the only one with noticeable empty seats, but the weather was torrential, and looks like many were seeking shelter.


----------



## ruifo

ClaudiuGanea said:


> Beautiful stadiums, great atmophere, but too much empty seats!



See the stats above...


----------



## jecarega

ruifo said:


> Updated:
> 
> 
> *Attendance ranking so far*


Uh é o Castelão-ô!!


:cheers:


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*


----------



## Guest

Colombia Greece 92%? Wow seemed completely packed. Looked like it was in Bogota though, not Belo Horizonte


----------



## pcalil

skaP187 said:


> My opinion is she can say what ever she likes...
> 
> Great commercial!



Am I the only one who thinks this ad is terrible? 

I'm seeing groups of guys just looking to Fernanda Lima and don't hearing a word she says, whatever it is futebol, fútbol, football or soccer. Does it really work in USA to call attention *for the World Cup*?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

the stadiums have been very lovely but i feel a lack of character in the insides especially close to the pitch (the view from the camera is the same for almost all stadiums) 
they all look the same on the lower tiers, and have a "standard" distance and height from goal, almost all have curved corners and they seem a bit "cold" from the blue cover they put on the concrete, its all a bit too generic 
it would of been best to use a warmer colour than the "under construction-looking" blue colour , or best, to have eliminated the 'wall" of concrete in the first place because right now it looks too temporary (i know the blue colour is temporary , but it shouldnt "look" like its temporary) , although that is natural for tournaments 
other than that, it has been amazing so far
older stadiums like mineirao etc however dont have that generic feel as much
but i must say, the stadiums in general look very nice, i just wish they were all not so "round" from the inside, there should be more interior diversity, similar to the designs from the outside , and some more classic styled sharp edges like in european stadiums 

but all in all, amazing stuff, bravo Brasil :cheers:


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

pcalil said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this ad is terrible?
> 
> I'm seeing groups of guys just looking to Fernanda Lima and don't hearing a word she says, whatever it is futebol, fútbol, football or soccer. Does it really work in USA to call attention *for the World Cup*?


*Adriana *Lima.


----------



## -VM

*Côte d'Ivoire 2 - 1 Japan | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)

Attendance: 40,267 spectators​*








Source: salvador 2013/Cidade da Copa - [Recife] (Skyscrapercity)































































































































Source link (FIFA Official photos)​


----------



## ObiUbamba

The Costa Rica game had many, many empty seats. There is no way there were 58,000 there.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.climatempo.com.br/busca/brasil


----------



## Red85

Carlos Teixeira said:


> Beautiful Stadiums... Well done Brazil...


All stadiums have the same shitty walls. Just fugly. Every single one. Don't know what you are talking about. Suporters want to be close to the pitch and in every stadium you can build another between the stands and the pitch.


----------



## Red85

FAAN said:


> *Colombia 3 - 0 Greece | Mineirão Stadium (Belo Horizonte)*
> 
> *Attendance: 57,174 spectators*
> (pictures of Colombians)​


And how many of those 57,174 where Colombian? 56,500?

Nice


----------



## FAAN

...



FAAN said:


> *Brasília*
> 
> June 15, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Estádio Nacional*
> 
> *Referee:* Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Porto Alegre*
> 
> June 15, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Beira Rio Stadiuml*
> 
> *Referee:* Sandro Ricci (Brazil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> June 15, 2014
> 
> At 19:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Maracanã Stadium*
> 
> *Referee:* Joel Aguilar (El Salvador)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


----------



## Cauê

National Stadium and Maracana today 




free photo hosting​


----------



## SCCP1910

Red85 said:


> All stadiums have the same shitty walls. Just fugly. Every single one. Don't know what you are talking about. Suporters want to be close to the pitch and in every stadium you can build another between the stands and the pitch.


No, not every stadium. But if you build more rows they wont have a good view of the pitch nearest to them because FIFA's advertizing plates are taller than usual. Also, FIFA's personnel, journalists, etc.

If there were more rows FIFA would not sell those tickets, instead they would put blankets over it, just like they did in South Africa.

So yeh, next time you are unsure about something you can just ask about it to see if anyone can inform you better.

btw, here's a pic of Ellis Park during the World Cup; You can see how the last(or first) 4 rows of the stands were not sold. Instead they were covered so no one would sit in there. That happened in other stadiums as well. 










Oh, and the blue adhesive that covers the wall is FIFA's visual identity they created for the 2014 World Cup. They wanted it that way. It'll be removed after the WC and each stadium will do their own decoration.


----------



## SCCP1910

5portsF4n said:


> Colombia Greece 92%? Wow seemed completely packed. Looked like it was in Bogota though, not Belo Horizonte


FIFA's media configurations end up downsizing the stadium. So that's probably the reason.


----------



## Andrew_za

Great games and awesome stadiums thus far. It makes up for the underwhelming opening ceremony.


----------



## FAAN

Andrew_za said:


> Great games and awesome stadiums thus far. *It makes up for the underwhelming opening ceremony.*


Really? What people were expecting? Olympics level? It was on average.


----------



## ruifo

Atualizado!! // Updated!!



*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*


----------



## FAAN

*Switzerland 2 - 1 Ecuador | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)*

*Attendance: 68,351 spectators

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*










Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs

Red85 said:


> All stadiums have the same shitty walls. Just fugly. Every single one. Don't know what you are talking about. Suporters want to be close to the pitch and in every stadium you can build another between the stands and the pitch.


The stadiums are much more beautiful than the ones you have in your country, mate.


----------



## Andrew_za

^^ The stadiums look fantastic! lol I wish 2010 had blue branding.

FAAN the ceremony got much better once the ball opened, but not worth $9 million.
2010


----------



## FAAN

Andrew_za said:


> FAAN the ceremony got much better once the ball opened, but not worth $9 million.


Maybe yes, that's very relative. I don't know in SA, but in Brazil, the ceremony was FIFA's responsability.



FAAN said:


> *Opening Ceremony of 2014 FIFA World Cup*
> 
> 
> Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Croatia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> SOCCER-WORLD/  por yerevannews, no Flickr
> 
> 
> BRAZIL-WORLDCUP/ por yerevannews, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Opening Ceremony por Diario EL TIEMPO | eltiempo.com.ec, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Croatia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Opening Ceremony por Diario EL TIEMPO | eltiempo.com.ec, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Opening Ceremony por Diario EL TIEMPO | eltiempo.com.ec, no Flickr​


More here: http://www.opovo.com.br/app/galeria...-com-fotos-da-abertura-da-copa-do-mundo.shtml


----------



## Red85

SCCP1910 said:


> No, not every stadium. But if you build more rows they wont have a good view of the pitch nearest to them because FIFA's advertizing plates are taller than usual. Also, FIFA's personnel, journalists, etc.
> 
> If there were more rows FIFA would not sell those tickets, instead they would put blankets over it, just like they did in South Africa.
> 
> So yeh, next time you are unsure about something you can just ask about it to see if anyone can inform you better.
> 
> btw, here's a pic of Ellis Park during the World Cup; You can see how the last(or first) 4 rows of the stands were not sold. Instead they were covered so no one would sit in there. That happened in other stadiums as well.
> 
> (large picture)
> 
> Oh, and the blue adhesive that covers the wall is FIFA's visual identity they created for the 2014 World Cup. They wanted it that way. It'll be removed after the WC and each stadium will do their own decoration.


Long toes or something? fifa regulations or not, its just ugly. 

What do you want as a football supporter? Atmosphere, tension and be close to the action. Smell the pitch, look in to the players eyes, here them curse, shout/sing adrenaline in them with 10,000+ together, chear with them as they score... What builds that atmosphere and tension? 

This:








And this:









or this:








and this:









To far, to high to create that intimicy. In Africa they thought more ahead and the use of the stadia after WC with the majority of their stadia. Brasil thought more: how can we kiss the ass of the fifa with everything.

Even at Ajax where I'm complaining we are miles away from the pitch, it's heaven compared to what is in Brasil at the moment. 

Fifa regulations or not, stadiums must be used afterwards and to the demand of their users, the supporters of the local clubs. Supporters demand all of the above points, not what fifa wants. Or are the most stadia build as white elephants to only please the ass of mr. Blatter.. Ow wait a lot are. Pity for all the constructionworkers and a waste of money which otherwise could have gone to things that realy matter for a county.


----------



## Red85

SCCP1910 said:


> No, not every stadium. But if you build more rows they wont have a good view of the pitch nearest to them because FIFA's advertizing plates are taller than usual. Also, FIFA's personnel, journalists, etc.
> 
> If there were more rows FIFA would not sell those tickets, instead they would put blankets over it, just like they did in South Africa.
> 
> So yeh, next time you are unsure about something you can just ask about it to see if anyone can inform you better.
> 
> btw, here's a pic of Ellis Park during the World Cup; You can see how the last(or first) 4 rows of the stands were not sold. Instead they were covered so no one would sit in there. That happened in other stadiums as well.
> 
> (large picture)
> 
> Oh, and the blue adhesive that covers the wall is FIFA's visual identity they created for the 2014 World Cup. They wanted it that way. It'll be removed after the WC and each stadium will do their own decoration.


Long toes or something? fifa regulations or not, its just ugly. 

What do you want as a football supporter? Atmosphere, tension and be close to the action. Smell the pitch, look in to the players eyes, here them curse, shout/sing adrenaline in them with 10,000+ together, chear with them as they score... What builds that atmosphere and tension? 

This:








And this:









or this:








and this:









To far, to high. In Africa they thought more ahead and the use of the stadia after WC. Brasil thought more: how can we kiss the ass of the fifa with everything.

Even at Ajax where I'm complaining we are miles away from the pitch, it's heaven compared to what is in Brasil at the moment. 

Fifa regulations or not, stadiums must be used afterwards and to the demand of their users, the supporters of the local clubs. Supporters demand all of the above points, not what fifa wants. Or are the most stadia build as white elephants to only please the ass of mr. Blatter.. Ow wait a lot are. Pity for all the constructionworkers and a waste of money which otherwise could have gone to things that realy matter for a county.


----------



## gehenaus

It's strange, a lot of the stadia I have seen so far at this World Cup are round,as if they were designed to hold an athletics track.
That means that fans at the side of the pitch are further away.


----------



## stofzuiger

The further away from the pitch the bigger the rings get, meaning you won't have to built too high, lowering construction costs.


----------



## falp6

The quality of stadiums we see in Brazil is higher than in South Africa. I found them very ugly these stages:


----------



## Kerrybai

gehenaus said:


> It's strange, a lot of the stadia I have seen so far at this World Cup are round,as if they were designed to hold an athletics track.
> That means that fans at the side of the pitch are further away.


Some of them are old stadiums which have been renovated. I'm not sure if they had running tracks before but many old South American stadiums were built in circle shapes.


----------



## SCCP1910

Red85 said:


> Long toes or something? fifa regulations or not, its just ugly.


Ok. It's your opinion. Still, it doesn't change the fact that A. The tickets for those seats could not be sold. B. It'd be a waste of money to build 2 or 3 more rows where the vision of the field is impaired.

Also, most importantly: it could not work in Brazil's football culture. 



Red85 said:


> What do you want as a football supporter? Atmosphere, tension and be close to the action. Smell the pitch, look in to the players eyes, here them curse, shout/sing adrenaline in them with 10,000+ together, chear with them as they score... What builds that atmosphere and tension?


LOL, and two more rolls is the yin and yang to all that? :lol: So if there was two more rolls we would have a great atmosphere, people would be able to "smell the pitch" :lol: and everything else but it doesn't happen if two more rolls aren't there? Haha.

You're funny. 

Dude, an Olympic stadium in Brazil with the crowd 100 meters away from the sideline will have way more of that than any of the stadiums you cited. Get that in your head. Stadiums don't create the football atmosphere, it's the crowd. That's why the WC so far have the best football atmosphere in almost 50 years. 

You showed pics of good stadium filled with plastic fans. No architecture will ever change that. 



or this:



Red85 said:


> To far, to high. In Africa they thought more ahead and the use of the stadia after WC. Brasil thought more: how can we kiss the ass of the fifa with everything.


Hahaha. :nuts: You really don't know crap of what you're talking about. Do a research about soccer city use, dude. :lol:

Here's a good read for ya:


> The domestic club game might be in worse shape than Bafana Bafana. *In the first division (PSL) of 16 clubs, only three of them consistently draw attendances over 5,000 fans* (...) The patchy transportation system makes it very difficult to attend matches at any time. Soccer matches also have a reputation in the country, which might be unfair, that they are not family-friendly spaces. The local game compares poorly with top European club soccer, which bombards South African satellite television subscribers by every week.
> 
> Read more: http://worldsoccertalk.com/2014/06/12/south-africa-four-years-later/





Red85 said:


> Even at Ajax where I'm complaining we are miles away from the pitch, it's heaven compared to what is in Brasil at the moment.


I don't know much about this insignificant club, but if the crowd is miles away from the mitch, as you say, than even WC2014 worst stadium on this regard is better than Ajax is better than that.

Beira-Rio, for example, is the worst stadium in this regard because it only was renovated partially. Still, do you know from where we can see the things you wrote in your first paragraph AT ITS' FULLEST?. *From the worst part of the stands to watch the game*!
Hey Mr. "know all about football atmosphere, please watch these videos:











You probably never experienced that in your life and never will. So don't come here trying to teach us how we should do or not do to improve the atmosphere of our stadiums, lol. Because you know nothing about it, in reality. 

Just follow other people that don't like the architecture design of some stadiums, and it's fine. Never tried to convince others to like a stadium that they didn't like but please, do not come here trying to pose as an specialist on our football culture because you know nothing about it. 

You'll only get burned. 



Red85 said:


> Fifa regulations or not, stadiums must be used afterwards and to the demand of their users, the supporters of the local clubs. Supporters demand all of the above points, not what fifa wants. Or are the most stadia build as white elephants to only please the ass of mr. Blatter.. Ow wait a lot are. Pity for all the constructionworkers and a waste of money which otherwise could have gone to things that realy matter for a county.


So yeh, if they made the stadium bigger, by adding two more rows then it'd be great, the stadium (ALTHO IT'S BIGGER) wouldn't become a while elephant or anything else? OMG, only if we knew that... TY for educating us, mr. REd85.

Dude, you know nothing about Brazilian fans, our demands in a football pitch and our football culture. Seriously. You look ignorant trying to pose as if you had any knowledge on the subject.


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*


----------



## FAAN

*France 3 - 0 Honduras | Beira Rio Stadium (Porto Alegre)*

*Attendance: 43,012 spectators

Referee: Sandro Ricci (Brazil)*


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr
​


----------



## fez14

Switzerland Vs Ecuador did not have 68'000. There was so many empty red seats.


----------



## Kerrybai

fez14 said:


> Switzerland Vs Ecuador did not have 68'000. There was so many empty red seats.


I assume they announce paid attendance. I think the South Africa World Cup had games with many empty seats but the tickets were sold out.


----------



## Maartendev

Really a shame that the anthems from France and Honduras were not played!

Besides of that i like the tournament so far, good attendances and nice stadiums. Brazil is a good host uptil now.



falp6 said:


> The quality of stadiums we see in Brazil is higher than in South Africa. I found them very ugly these stages:


I agree with the Bafokeng stadium, too much distance to the pitch. Worst stadium in Brazil is Beira Rio with its distance from the pitch. But these other two South African stadiums are masterpieces! Yes, they are old but still have a decent atmosphere and history. Close to the pitch as well.

And... they are standing there for decades, while new stadiums like Green Point and Moses Mabhida stadium are in fact white elephants.


----------



## FAAN

Maracanã is looking awesome tonight!

Argentina x Bosnia


----------



## ruifo

fez14 said:


> Switzerland Vs Ecuador did not have 68'000. There was so many empty red seats.


Mind that Estádio Nacional of Brasilia fits up to 73K seats, and FIFA only sold a bit more than 69K tkts.


----------



## jecarega

ObiUbamba said:


> The Costa Rica game had many, many empty seats. There is no way there were 58,000 there.



I was there.

There were 58,000 people there.

Most of the empty seats were of people who abandoned their seats to go to the bar queues to buy some beer. 

Around my seat, there were people ALL THE TIME going away to buy beer. They usually took 5 to 10 minutes to come back.


----------



## ruifo

ObiUbamba said:


> The Costa Rica game had many, many empty seats. There is no way there were 58,000 there.


Mind that Estádio Castelão of Fotaleza fits up to 66K seats, and FIFA only sold a bit more than 60K tkts.


----------



## eMKay

TOMORROW!!!


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*


----------



## FAAN

*Argentina 2 - 1 Bosnia | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 74,738 spectators

Referee: Joel Aguilar (El Salvador)*









Source









Source

Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## Kerrybai

ruifo said:


> Mind that Estádio Castelão of Fotaleza fits up to 66K seats, and FIFA only sold a bit more than 60K tkts.


Well of course, the media sections take up a lot of seats.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

I think Brazil is hosting an amazing world cup... Great atmosphere, very nice stadiums and a country that loves soccer... Brazil also has a very good weather in winter...


----------



## ruifo

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...14-shaping-best-world-cup-ever-104131658.html

*Brazil 2014: Three days in, and already set to be the best World Cup EVER*

By Eurosport
15 June 2014
The Rio Report










We're just three days into the World Cup, but already people are suggesting that Brazil 2014 is on course to be one of the greatest tournaments of all time.

It's a contentious point of view. Those of a certain age probably still hold Mexico 1970 in high regard, while USA '94 has plenty of misty-eyed supporters.

France '98 also had some memorable moments - and who could forget Italia '90, if just for Nessun Dorma alone?

But this year's tournament in Brazil has the potential to eclipse the lot of them.

Premature? Undoubtedly. Unjustified? Absolutely not. Here we present six reasons why it's right to believe the hype.


*1. GOALS, GOALS, GOALS*

The goalfest in Brazil has come as a welcome change after a horribly sterile group stage in South Africa four years ago, which was mostly notable for France going on strike and defending champions Italy failing to win a game.

In fact, after eight games, the 2014 World Cup has more than double the number of goals as its predecessor at the same stage.

_Number of goals after the first 8 games at the tournament:
World Cup 2010: 13
World Cup 2014: 28​_
Brazil 2014 is enjoying a remarkable 3.5 goals per game - a figure which has not been bettered since 1958 in Sweden, a tournament when French striker Just Fontaine managed to plunder 13 goals, seven more than Pele.

_Not saying 3.5 goals per game is rare in World Cups, but the last time it happened Tom Finney was in the England squad.​_
This makes Brazil 2014 the most prolific tournament of the modern era, averaging as much as goal a game more than three of the past six finals. Italia 1990 remains the nadir with a paltry 2.21 goals per game.










_Goals per game average by World Cup. Trending downwards, 2014 unlikely to be sustained, but a lot of fun right now.​_

*2. SHOCK RESULTS*










Has there ever been a better group stage game than Netherlands' 5-1 rout of Spain? The margin of victory should not detract from the fact this was an all-time classic, filled with wonderful moments and one of the most iconic World Cup goals in Robin van Persie's diving lob header. The pure thrill of watching Arjen Robben charge through the defending champions made this a stunning night of football.

And what about upsetting the odds? Last night we saw Costa Rica engineer a massive shock in England's group as they defeated Uruguay 3-1 with another thrilling performance. Joel Campbell was the star of the show in a result which blew open one of the toughest groups and sent seismic waves through an already pulsating tournament.

A reminder: this tournament is only three days old. And the first day only had one game.


*3. NO DRAWS, AND TOPSY-TURVY GAMES*










Not a single game has ended in a draw yet in Brazil; South Africa 2010 started with one. A cultural swing towards attacking tactics - and sublime counter-attacking - has made this an unforgettable start with teams looking to take all three points from the off rather than try and hold onto one. And matches are swinging to and fro with regularity as well.

_In World Cup 2010, only 4 matches from 64 were won by the side that conceded first. In World Cup 2014 it's already 4 - from just 8 games.

This World Cup was designed for American fans. No draws, just goals.

No draws, no buses parked. This has been a wonderful​_

*4. THE BIG NAMES ARE PERFORMING*










Just look at the top scorers' list after three days: Robben, Van Persie and Neymar have two apiece and Alexis Sanchez has come to the party too with a goal and an assist from Chile. Andrea Pirlo put in another passing masterclass against England and Mario Balotelli took the man of the match award. The big players are stepping up to the stage without fear. No one has personified this trait more than Neymar, who responded to all the pressure on his shoulders with a brace in Brazil's 3-1 win over Croatia on the opening day.


*5. IT'S IN BRAZIL*










Forget the playing fields of public schools in England, Brazil is the real spiritual home of football. Against a backdrop of Rio's Sugarloaf Mountain and the Amazon rainforest, this tournament has bounced along to the stereotypical Samba beat which is said to infect this glorious, gigantic country. If you can't get up for a World Cup in Brazil - whether manager, player or fan - you need your pulse checking.


*6. BECAUSE EVERYONE IS SAYING IT IS*










It's been decided. Do one Mexico 1970.


----------



## Guest

I really hate arguments like "More goals = more excitement" or "Draws = bad" or "stars not performing = bad" or "upsets = good" and other stuff like that. 

The things that make a great World Cup are so much more simple. Pro-active soccer played in good stadiums with vibrant atmospheres, and that's exactly what Brazil 2014 has given us so far. Teams are showing good intent, the stadiums are full, and the atmosphere being generated is palpable. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> the stadiums have been very lovely but i feel a lack of character in the insides especially close to the pitch (the view from the camera is the same for almost all stadiums)
> they all look the same on the lower tiers, and have a "standard" distance and height from goal, almost all have curved corners and they seem a bit "cold" from the blue cover they put on the concrete, its all a bit too generic
> it would of been best to use a warmer colour than the "under construction-looking" blue colour , or best, to have eliminated the 'wall" of concrete in the first place because right now it looks too temporary (i know the blue colour is temporary , but it shouldnt "look" like its temporary) , although that is natural for tournaments
> other than that, it has been amazing so far
> older stadiums like mineirao etc however dont have that generic feel as much
> but i must say, the stadiums in general look very nice, i just wish they were all not so "round" from the inside, there should be more interior diversity, similar to the designs from the outside , and some more classic styled sharp edges like in european stadiums
> 
> but all in all, amazing stuff, bravo Brasil :cheers:


I agree with you.... since JAPAN KOREA WC all the stadiums have the same and BORING inside. FIFA impose a LOT of rules, so all the stands looks the same. The architects should be more creative with the inside. I love watch games who you know what stadium is only by TV. I think MINERAO, BEIRA RIO, ARENA PANTANAL have original insides...

Watch on youtube, MORUMBI and La BOMBONERA. These stadiums are UNIQUE.


----------



## Red85

SCCP1910 said:


> Ok. It's your opinion. Still, it doesn't change the fact that A. The tickets for those seats could not be sold. B. It'd be a waste of money to build 2 or 3 more rows where the vision of the field is impaired.


Waste of everything. Look at Beira Rio. Distance is faaaaaar away from the pitch and even there are the first rows blocked.. 
And far away, and higher than pitch level, and blocked. Damn.. 


> Also, most importantly: it could not work in Brazil's football culture.


Why not? I thought Brasilians liked to chear, sing and build tension while partying. 



> LOL, and two more rolls is the yin and yang to all that? :lol: So if there was two more rolls we would have a great atmosphere, people would be able to "smell the pitch" :lol: and everything else but it doesn't happen if two more rolls aren't there? Haha.
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> Dude, an Olympic stadium in Brazil with the crowd 100 meters away from the sideline will have way more of that than any of the stadiums you cited. Get that in your head. Stadiums don't create the football atmosphere, it's the crowd.


uhu.. 
European football, world famous for it's atmosphere inside the stadia. Brazilian football atmosphere is only famous for the partying of the fans. Nice either, but thats the difference. In Europe we produce the tension for the players because they are close, build tension, try to intimidate the oponents. In Brasil you party for your selves and you can't achieve that atmosphere because you are 100meters away. 



> That's why the WC so far have the best football atmosphere in almost 50 years.


To your opinion. Africans and Europeans think otherwise. 



> You showed pics of good stadium filled with plastic fans. No architecture will ever change that.


Again, uhu. Could have shown the Westfalenstadion or Anfield either. Plastic fans, now your funny. 



> or this:
> 
> Hahaha. :nuts: You really don't know crap of what you're talking about. Do a research about soccer city use, dude. :lol:
> 
> Here's a good read for ya:
> 
> 
> I don't know much about this insignificant club, but if the crowd is miles away from the mitch, as you say, than even WC2014 worst stadium on this regard is better than Ajax is better than that.


Sorry, insignificant club? :lol:
Seen the palmares?

Birthplace of Dutch football with the total football concept and a worldfamous youth academy which brought a lot of more than excellent players into this world. 
Google first before you spough something. 



> Beira-Rio, for example, is the worst stadium in this regard because it only was renovated partially. Still, do you know from where we can see the things you wrote in your first paragraph AT ITS' FULLEST?. *From the worst part of the stands to watch the game*!
> Hey Mr. "know all about football atmosphere, please watch these videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably never experienced that in your life and never will. So don't come here trying to teach us how we should do or not do to improve the atmosphere of our stadiums, lol. Because you know nothing about it, in reality.


:lol:



> Just follow other people that don't like the architecture design of some stadiums, and it's fine. Never tried to convince others to like a stadium that they didn't like but please, do not come here trying to pose as an specialist on our football culture because you know nothing about it.
> 
> You'll only get burned.


Don't know nothing about football history, calling european fans 'plastic', I think you're the one who doesn't know jack shit about anything



> So yeh, if they made the stadium bigger, by adding two more rows then it'd be great, the stadium (ALTHO IT'S BIGGER) wouldn't become a while elephant or anything else? OMG, only if we knew that... TY for educating us, mr. REd85.
> 
> Dude, you know nothing about Brazilian fans, our demands in a football pitch and our football culture. Seriously. You look ignorant trying to pose as if you had any knowledge on the subject.


Very long toes it where.. 
You guys wanna be far away from the pitch I guess. Try to watch a game in Europe if you ever have the chance. Suddenly you remember what I'm talking about.


----------



## nillie

*del*


----------



## nillie

dvjmarcomatheus said:


> I agree with you.... since JAPAN KOREA WC all the stadiums have the same and BORING inside. FIFA impose a LOT of rules, so all the stands looks the same. The architects should be more creative with the inside. I love watch games who you know what stadium is only by TV. I think MINERAO, BEIRA RIO, ARENA PANTANAL have original insides...
> 
> Watch on youtube, MORUMBI and La BOMBONERA. These stadiums are UNIQUE.


Overall, i think the stadiums in Natal and Brasilia are the most beautiful and unique design, but i was a bit disappointed when seeing them from the match camera angle. As you guys pointed out, they all look the same.Even Arena Pantanal with its European style stands did not stand out for me. I understand this is normal nowadays, because of FIFA requirements and because a bowl shape simply offers the best views and comfort all around the pitch.

I think the stadiums that stand out most on the inside are Sao Paulo, because of the massive temporary stands and the angled corners, and Maracana because of the massive single tier. 

Looking at euro 2016, we can see more diversity inside the stadiums, but this is not always looking good. Some stadium configurations will leave people with sore necks for sure. As for Russia : I think all stadiums will have pretty much the same inside.

It would be nice to see a World Cup in the USA again, just because they have so much diversity in stadiums... Having said that, looking at the stadiums of Brazil as a whole, they are all great designs! I guess most stadiums nowadays look the same on TV. Not just in Brazil.


----------



## Andrew_za

2014 stadiums will be better than 2010- Why? Because this is the most expensive World Cup in FIFA history, costing more than $11 billion - CNBC 

Brazil National Stadium is a masterpiece! So sad it did not host the opening and final.


----------



## gehenaus

Chimbanha said:


> Actually all games have had 92%+ attendance so far.


It certainly doesn't look it though.


----------



## HansCouto

Good Karma said:


> There's so many empty seats, even in the big matches like Germany v Portugal and England v Italy. What is the reasons for this??


Those empty seats are usually reserved for sponsors who invite people and these people dont show up. Usually the places where the sun is too strong are also empty... people buy these seats but once the game starts they leave and try to stay somewhere in the shadow.

There are also the "vip" seats - more than 50% empty usually. Prices are prohibitive for anyone so they will remain empty forever I guess.

But still ... 95-99% full capacity at every game is not bad at all... WAY BETTER than the past World Cups...


----------



## Chimbanha

gehenaus said:


> It certainly doesn't look it though.


These are official FIFA numbers though.


----------



## Project Director

HansCouto said:


> Those empty seats are usually reserved for sponsors who invite people and these people dont show up.
> 
> There are also the "vip" seats - more than 50% empty usually. Price are prohibitive for anyone so they will remain empty forever I guess.


Had the same issue in RSA..... Durban was very noticeable, for this elitist behavior.....


----------



## Chimbanha

HansCouto said:


> Those empty seats are usually reserved for sponsors who invite people and these people dont show up. Usually the places where the sun is too strong are also empty... people buy these seats but once the game starts they leave and try to stay somewhere in the shadow.
> 
> There are also the "vip" seats - more than 50% empty usually. Prices are prohibitive for anyone so they will remain empty forever I guess.
> 
> But still ... 95-99% full capacity at every game is not bad at all... WAY BETTER than the past World Cups...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but those occupancy numbers are based on people who attented the match, not who bought the tickets.


----------



## Project Director

Chimbanha said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but those occupancy numbers are based on people who attented the match, not who bought the tickets.


Attendance to date has been very good....ticket prices were clearly under priced....:lol:


----------



## HansCouto

Chimbanha said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but those occupancy numbers are based on people who attented the match, not who bought the tickets.


The atendance number released by FIFA is based on people who show up - who enter the stadium. 

This is why Maracana (argxbos) had over 100% capacity.

This is also why the number is usually not 100% - but if you go to FIFA website there are no more seats available.


----------



## Project Director

Portugal falling apart here....


----------



## ruifo

Attandence in Salvador (GER & POR):

Public: 51.081 
Capacity: 51.900 
Occupancy: 98,4%


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.


----------



## AcesHigh

really, I don´t know about FIFA numbers, all that I know is that I tried in 3 different FIFA ticket release dates to get tickets for the France vs Honduras match (and also Netherlands x Australia and Argentina x Nigeria) in Porto Alegre, and FIFA website said there were NO TICKETS available.

And yet, on tv, there appeared to be several empty seats.

That´s all that I know. There was DEMAND for tickets, but no tickets available. If there are empty seats, those were SOLD (or given to sponsors, or companies bought them and distributed to employees) and people did not show up.


----------



## FAAN

*Germany 4 - 0 Portugal | Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)

Attendance: 51,081 spectators

Referee: Milorad Mažić (Serbia)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## AcesHigh

lol, Arena da Baixada looks more full for Iran x Nigeria than most other stadiums!!!


my guess: companies didn´t bother to buy tickets for this match to distribute to their employees, nor FIFA bothered to distribute these tickets to their sponsors.


the result? The tickets for Iran x Nigeria ended in the hands of FOOTBALL FANS instead of corporations, and they are packing the stadium.

I don´t doubt that South Korea vs Algeria in Porto Alegre will be more full than the matches featuring France, Nederlands or Argentina, for the same reason.


----------



## SCCP1910

trmather said:


> Well Brazil is thousands of miles from Europe and the locals can't afford tickets because FIFA are arseholes who are in it for the money.


Ignorance is bliss, I guess.

Here: 


> *Tickets for Top World Cup Matches Sell out Fast*
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/tickets-top-world-cup-matches-sell-fast-23996612
> 
> The remaining tickets for the most important World Cup matches were sold out fast on Wednesday, *disappointing hundreds of fans who waited in line across Brazil.*
> 
> ...
> 
> The tickets not sold online would be put on sale at ticket centers across the country the following morning. *However, only matches between less prominent teams were still available by the time the centers opened, prompting complaints from many fans who spent the night in line to get a ticket.*
> 
> 
> *There were long waits for people trying to purchase the tickets on FIFA's website.* Fans were put on virtual waiting lines before being redirected to the actual ticketing site. Some people had to wait nearly two hours to get in, and by then most of the top tickets had already gone.
> *
> There were also long lines at the ticket centers in the 12 host cities,* *with some fans arriving overnight to try to secure one of the remaining tickets*.
> 
> ...
> 
> By the end of the day on Wednesday, *there were tickets left for only about 15 matches.* The games with the most tickets still available included Bosnia-Iran in the northeastern city of Salvador on June 25 and Greece-Ivory Coast in the nearby city of Fortaleza on June 24.
> 
> A total of about *3.3 million tickets will be sold for the first World Cup in Brazi*l since 1950, according to FIFA. *More than 2.5 million tickets had already been allocated, including through FIFA's hospitality programs.*


So yeh, I'm one of the thousand of people that tried to buy tickets at all costs but couldn't get any. So what you said is nothing short of an insult.


----------



## mopc

Jesus Christ, Portugal lost 4x0? This is not a good Cup for Iberian countries...


----------



## Cosaonoivay

If ticket were sold and people didn't show up that's their loss not FIFA , they got the money , the rest is up to the dealer , but somehow from what I see on TV it isn't so bad there were always good ambience and energetic in the Stadiums every match


----------



## Kerrybai

AcesHigh said:


> really, I don´t know about FIFA numbers, all that I know is that I tried in 3 different FIFA ticket release dates to get tickets for the France vs Honduras match (and also Netherlands x Australia and Argentina x Nigeria) in Porto Alegre, and FIFA website said there were NO TICKETS available.
> 
> And yet, on tv, there appeared to be several empty seats.
> 
> That´s all that I know. There was DEMAND for tickets, but no tickets available. If there are empty seats, those were SOLD (or given to sponsors, or companies bought them and distributed to employees) and people did not show up.


According to Fifa they announce attendance based on occupancy rather than tickets sold. They scan each ticket as someone enters the stadium so the attendances so far should be accurate. It looks like 3-5% are not showing up to some games which would not be too noticeable on tv, but I guess many people leave their seats for beer and other snacks etc. Some people are there for the novelty as opposed attending for the love of football. 

The only surprise so far is the 92% attendance at the Spain Netherlands game.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracanã - Panoramic View (Argentina Vs Bosnia)*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645083256795/with/14436364262/​


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.


----------



## FAAN

_moved_


----------



## alexandru.mircea

There aren't that many empty seats at matches. The problem is that the camera filming the main angle during matches is catching that part of the first ring that is opposite to the main stand - and that's where most of the empty seats are, always. The brain extrapolates this occupancy (subconsciously) and projects it over the whol stadium, but that is giving the wrong impression. The rest of the stadium is filled close to capacity, but it gets shown much rarer.
It's also true that are a lot of people going (and coming) to the concourses to get something, all the time.


----------



## FAAN

*Iran 0 - 0 Nigeria | Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)

Attendance: 39,081

Referee: Carlos Vera (Ecuador)*


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Belo Horizonte*
> 
> June 17, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Mineirão Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Fortaleza*
> 
> June 17, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Castelão Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Cuiabá*
> 
> June 17, 2014
> 
> At 18:00 (UTC -4)
> 
> *Arena Pantanal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## FAAN

*Ghana 1 - 2 USA | Arena das Dunas (Natal)

Attendance: 39,760 spectators

Referee: Jonas Eriksson (Sweden)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Bob_Omena

^^ nice!!


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento*
*Attendance ranking so far*












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## Kerrybai

ruifo said:


> *Ranking de público até o momento*
> *Ranking de público hasta el momento*
> *Attendance ranking so far*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTES:
> 
> I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.
> 
> II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.
> 
> III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.


I have a suggestion for your notes. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## ruifo

Kerrybai said:


> I have a suggestion for your notes. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


Added. Tks.


----------



## Lumbergo

Arena da Baixada - while probably my least favorite WC2014 stadium - looked very good on tv today. very good atmosphere overall.


----------



## Maartendev

Lumbergo said:


> Arena da Baixada - while probably my least favorite WC2014 stadium - looked very good on tv today. very good atmosphere overall.


I agree, nice atmosphere! Too bad that Iran and Nigeria never made it a good match. Quite dull...


----------



## nillie

SCCP1910 said:


> Not by Brazilians, tho. There are at least 8 items that Brazilians fans would put ahead of that if a 'demand list' was created. Anyways,
> 
> Brazilians fans grew up watching games in 'Olympics Stadia' built in the 60's, 70's during the military dictatorship that ruled Brazil. Good stadia at the time, but since they were too big it lacked almost everything and as time passed the maintenance suffered due to lack of money and also negligence so they became White Elephants that provided almost zero comfort.
> 
> So yeh, Brazilians fans would put "better bathrooms" ahead of "pitch distance" in such a demand list. That and many other things.
> 
> Nonetheless, the WC2014 stadia, outside of the partially renovated stadiums - like Beira-Rio - have a very good distance from the pitch.
> 
> Arena Corinthians, for an example, it's only 7m to 9m away from the sideline and if I remember correctly, Arena da Baixada got even lower numbers. Now you may be thinking, yeh but it could be lower than that... For security reasons: nope. Hooligans still rampant in Brazilian football and we don't have the laws nor will have anytime soon, we are a third world socialist country with Norwegian laws.
> 
> And guess what? Most Brazilians fans dislike those square stadiums. Most prefer the old style. Some would say Beira-Rio, Mineirão, etc, are much better than the modern square stadiums.
> 
> Anyways, I just don't understand how you people think the stadia look the same, simply because of FIFA's adhesive decoration. It'll be removed after the World Cup and each stadium will do their thing. These stadiums look the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now, about the main Camera view: I wholeheartedly disagree with anyone wanting different camera angles from the 'main Cam'. Brazilian TV channels usually broadcast from different location than FIFA and it's bad! FIFA chose the best angle to broadcast the game.


As i said, the problem is mostly with the match camera angle, which mostly shows only the bottom tier of seating throughout the game. For most bowl shape stadiums, the bottom tier is the same all round. And when you fill that tier with fans, and add generic FIFA advertisement, it all looks the same to the untrained eye.

I personally would like to see more shots of the outside of the stadiums and more panoramic shots etc. showing the full architecture of the stadiums. I know that most matches have had these shots, but i would like to see even more. 

It also didnt help (i think) that the FIFA world cup magazine tv show, broadcast all over the globe, hardly showed anything about the stadiums, and instead focused on the host cities instead. The general public didnt get to see any detailed images of the stadiums, because FIFA didnt want to show them under construction. Only a small 3D render on a map of Brazil.

The media in my country also focused more on the host cities and player accommodations instead of the stadiums. And off course there was a high focus on the problems with the Sao Paulo stadium. Even the confederation cup venues got little to no attention.

But like i said...to the untrained eye.

As a person who is passionate about stadium design and architecture, the overall quality and variety of the venues of thiss World Cup is definitely unmatched !


----------



## Red85

Weird setup of gameschedule. Brazil and Mexico their second game is ended before the start of Russia's and Korea's first.


----------



## Red85

skaP187 said:


> Safety issue maybe. I do know jackshit about Latin Football, but what I have seen, well maybe it's not such a good idea to get closer.


Those blankets in Beira Rio have to do something with the shallow angle. Distance and viewcorner. Thats the discussion. Why like it to be miles away from the pitch. 
On the flipside of that, Curitiba is a perfect example of FIFA regulations and fanrequirments. Perfect. Close to the pitch, good viewangles and no blankets on chairs. 



skaP187 said:


> In your believe the stadium makes the atmosphere, while mop is that at best it helps. The fans make the atmosphere even in Europe you have got examples of that. Like Napoli which plays in a stadium that's so ugly that it's beautiful again.
> Thanks to the fans.


I'm not saying the stadium is making it all, it helps a lot when the design is good. San Paolo is indeed a good example, but imagine the same supporters in a San Paolo where the are on top of the game, instead of miles away. 



skaP187 said:


> This was the main reason why I react. Please speak for yourself fellow European. I am loving it so far.


Think again. Germany before WC2006 and after. What's better? Big stadiums with Athletic tracks or what they have now?
San Paolo or Anfield Road?
Delle Alpi or New Delle Alpi?



skaP187 said:


> Remember me about how the Westfalenstadion looks like. O wait.:lol:
> Calling Westfalenstadion a beautifull stadium is a mistake in my opinion.
> (very) Impressive yes.
> Atmosphere wise I would love to see let's say Gremio against Boca with supporters from both sides there.
> More impressive even I think.


Westfalen is a perfect example of an old European stadium that works. Disignwise its not modern, but everything a European supporter want's is there. 



skaP187 said:


> I am not from Rotterdam, but regarding that birthplace thing there might be some discussion with those guys.
> But okay about that, it seems that you're the one with long tows here this time.
> This is your own
> '' :lol: ''
> by the way


Exacly. Don't mess with that. 'Voorland' is the birthplace of the famous Dutch football the world knows now. No discussion possible. The standard 'but we where first to win the EC1' argument isn't holding long if you read the complete history. But I don't blame anybody, maybe it was a bit foggy... 



skaP187 said:


> Compared with the Latin passion I think he is in his right to say that. On the other hand every country has it's own culture of celebration and stuff. I don't get in this kind of competition any more. Heard it all I guess...
> For me a plastic supporter is a supporter who only shows up when his team is doing well, but as soon as they loose a couple of games he will not show up any more.
> I really can't give a flying f... about how he celebrates a game or something.


Thats the beauty. Every country, another culture. But I think it can help when the Brazilian fans are a lot closer than they are now. But if they wanna be far away, because they are used to be.. Than it's culture indead. 



skaP187 said:


> I have a feeling that SCCP1910 knows what he's talking about, on the other hand, about you I am not so sure.



Thats just your wrong feeling I guess.


----------



## whojundy03

Go Brazil and Japan


----------



## rivabem

Edit.


----------



## rivabem

Arena da Baixada (Curitiba) does have some blankets. 4 lines behind the benches. 

But mostly because FIFA benches are the same in all stadia. Roofed and big and farther from the crowd. 
Normal use benches will be covered with glass and just by the wall.


----------



## AcesHigh

Red85 said:


> Waste of everything. Look at Beira Rio. Distance is faaaaaar away from the pitch and even there are the first rows blocked..
> And far away, and higher than pitch level, and blocked. Damn..
> 
> 
> Very long toes it where..
> *You guys wanna be far away from the pitch I guess*. Try to watch a game in Europe if you ever have the chance. Suddenly you remember what I'm talking about.


not all of us. Remember that in Porto Alegre, besides Beira Rio, also has Gremio Arena:


----------



## ruifo

Red85 said:


> Weird setup of gameschedule. Brazil and Mexico their second game is ended before the start of Russia's and Korea's first.


Indeed.


----------



## Guest

Timezone suits Korea and Russia much more to stage it as the night game.


----------



## anhelli

rodrigorc said:


> ^^
> 
> The rest of the stadiums are between 10-13 meters distant (maximum) and around 7 meters (corner).


I guess in Arena da Baixada is between 5-7 meters. At Arena Corinthians is between 7-9 meters. 

Not too bad... 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AcesHigh

Red85 said:


> I do not say that at all. Put the Brazilian fans* in a English style stadium*. Than you notice the difference I'm pointing at. It helps build a higher tension.


yes, the tension of the game being stopped because a fan punched or spitted in a player!:lol:


----------



## lgmk

AcesHigh said:


> yes, the tension of the game being stopped because a fan punched or spitted in a player!:lol:


The reason why Arena da Baixada will have glass panels 1 meter high after the world cup, unfortunately with some of the "fans" (if you can call then that) we have going to stadiums in Brazil leaving as it is after the World Cup is just not possible... hno:


----------



## Lumbergo

rodrigorc said:


> It's all FIFA's fault by giving too many corporative tickets to the wrong people..
> 
> No other world cup had so many requests for tickets like Brasil 2014.
> 
> 11 million i heard. And they can offer only 3 million.
> 
> It was an absurd this game Spain x Netherlands not being full. I saw a lot of forum users from Salvador trying to buy tickets for this game but they ended up buying Bosnia x Iran instead.
> 
> Just take a look at this article.
> http://m.europe.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702303409004579562101392798202?mobile=y


the same thing happened during the London 2012 Olympics. you would see all those empty seats on tv (usually in big blocks) and yet tickets were unavailable to local residents who wanted to go. I remember there being a lot of reports of very upset English residents as a result.

what they should do is give the corporations the free tickets - but then if they don't check into the venue 30 minutes before the game starts - put them up for sale at the box office. if they are truly running late maybe they can even call and have them hold the tickets - but otherwise they should resell those seats because lets be honest - it just looks bad to have large amounts of empty seats on TV.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracanã, Rio*


http://www.wc2014.en.beinsports.net...2z1.jpg?t=-1591333594&w=1280&h=852&quality=95


Chile v. Spain 2:0 por Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутм, no Flickr


http://imguol.com/c/esporte/2014/06...ovina-no-maracana-1402868008689_1920x1079.jpg​


----------



## Junkie

Fabulous cup. The best cup till this point, fans, atmosphere is just amazing. Europe stand no chance with Brazil and the other South Americans.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Junkie said:


> Fabulous cup. The best cup till this point, fans, atmosphere is just amazing. Europe stand no chance with Brazil and the other South Americans.


:?


----------



## Cauê

Junkie said:


> Fabulous cup. The best cup till this point, *fans, atmosphere is just amazing.* Europe stand no chance with Brazil and the other South Americans.


For its atmosphere and the manifestation of the fans at the stadiums and the streets, it's the best World Cup, I agree


----------



## FAAN

*Australia 2 - 3 Netherlands | Beira Rio Stadium (Porto Alegre)*

*Attendance: 42,877

Referee: Djamel Haimoudi (Algeria)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## ruifo

*Ranking de público até o momento = + 1 milhão*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento = + 1 million*
*Attendance ranking so far = + 1 million*

18-Jun-2014 | 21h BRT











NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## stormkamared

Bye bye Spain


----------



## ruifo

*Viva Chile!!*


----------



## mopc

Adiós muchachos :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

Amazing World Cup!!


----------



## svt11

Every World Cup outside Europe was interesting in past 20 years. Korea/Japan - playgame was stupid. The atmosphere, the anthem - was absolutely stunning. Now even they can't get one good song for anthem.


----------



## FAAN

*Spain 0 - 2 Chile | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 74,101 spectators

Referee: Mark Geiger (United States)
*








Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## stormkamared

The Maracanã was again the scene of a humiliation for the selection of Spain. Sixty-four years after being thrashed by Brazil 6-1 in the final of the quadrangular first World Cup in the country, and nearly a year after the demolition by 3-0 in the final of the Confederations Cup, Fury had on Wednesday behaving improperly first round exit from the 2014 World Cup with defeat 2-0 to Chile.


----------



## FAAN

*Cameroon 0 - 4 Croatia | Arena da Amazônia (Manaus)

Attendance: 39,982 spectators

Referee: Pedro Proença (Portugal)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Brasília*
> 
> June 19, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Estádio Nacional*
> 
> *Referee:* Howard Webb (England)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *São Paulo*
> 
> June 19, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Arena de São Paulo*
> 
> *Referee:* Carlos Velasco Carballo (Spain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Natal*
> 
> June 19, 2014
> 
> At 19:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Arena das Dunas*
> 
> *Referee:* Joel Aguilar (El Salvador)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

rodrigorc said:


> It's all FIFA's fault by giving too many corporative tickets to the wrong people..
> 
> No other world cup had so many requests for tickets like Brasil 2014.
> 
> 11 million i heard. And they can offer only 3 million.


I think you misunderstood. The 76k tickets I quoted aren't corporate tickets, but tickets for the "football family". And they aren't even that many, if you divide per 64 matches it's an average of just above 1000 tickets per game. 

As for the ticket requests, this World Cup is already having the second largest capacity available in modern World Cup history, after USA 1994. I don't see what more could be done in this respect - several of the stadiums have already been criticized for being too big.

Sadly there actually appear to be fans who could not make it, despite buying tickets; here are figures for yesterday's matches:



> 1300 tickets not collected for russia/ Korea and about 300 tickets not collected for Brazil-Mexico game yesterday


https://twitter.com/tariqpanja/status/479268836860903424


----------



## Bye bye world

beautiful images of the best World Cup of all times!


----------



## okach1

:lol: best world cup :lol:


----------



## Kerrybai

okach1 said:


> :lol: best world cup :lol:


This is a great World Cup, easily one of the best. :banana:


----------



## Bye bye world

okach1 said:


> :lol: best world cup :lol:


Yep, the size of your envy is the measure of its greatness :lol: :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_





*Ranking de público até o momento (+1.4 milhão)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+1.4 million)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+1.4 million)*

21-Jun-2014 | 21h BRT











NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## AcesHigh

Spomasz said:


> Noooo, for sure there was plenty empty seats. In 20th minute i saw a lot of free space, but at the end of game, maybe 1/3 of that sector was unfilled.


from the photos I found, the stadium was filled behind both goals. Maybe this was the sector you saw somewhat unfilled?









quite weird, you can see there is a clearly delimitation of that sector... after the sector limits, it´s quite packed.


----------



## FAAN

*Nigeria 1 - 0 Bosnia and Herzegovina | Arena Pantanal (Cuiabá)

Attendance: 40,499 spectators

Referee: Peter O'Leary (New Zealand)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Brasil 2014 | Nigeria vs. Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brasil 2014 | Nigeria vs. Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brasil 2014 | Nigeria vs. Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brasil 2014 | Nigeria vs. Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> June 22, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Maracanã Stadium*
> 
> *Referee:* Felix Brych (Germany)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Porto Alegre*
> 
> June 22, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Beira Rio Stadium*
> 
> *Referee: Wilmar Roldán (Colombia)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Manaus*
> 
> June 22, 2014
> 
> At 19:00 (UTC -4)
> 
> *Arena da Amazônia*
> 
> *Referee: Néstor Pitana (Argentina)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## Spomasz

> quite weird, you can see there is a clearly delimitation of that sector... after the sector limits, it´s quite packed


Yes, because that is VIP sector, so a lot of peoples are inside the stand- they are eating or just talking. 
I was thinking about other sector, behind the goal, where Ghana's fans were seating.


----------



## RMB2007

> World Cup 2014: Racist Fans in Blackface at Ghana-Germany Game
> 
> These two guys thought blackface was a good idea for attending Saturday’s World Cup match between Ghana and Germany.
> 
> Instagram user @selma_slim was at the game, claiming he spotted multiple German fans wearing blackface at the game.
> 
> “So far I’ve counted 8 Germans in blackface. Worst, people are lining up to take pictures with them. Poor form, #Germany. #racism #racists #worldcup,” his caption read.


https://t.co/redirect?url=http://fo...&sig=2019dc30e88d1f4a965956a1d6759ae1a0cf5cec


----------



## AcesHigh

what is racism to some, is not to others. Blackface is an american racist tradition, because of blacks not being allowed to be actors, and white actors wearing black painting to portray blacks IN A RACIST fashion.

look, white paint racism!!!









there must be a context, in historical AND intentions to consider something racist!

what's next? Americans accusing Rio Negro of having a racist name because of the word NEGRO?? Negro means simply black in latin derived languages. It´s in the AMERICAN HISTORICAL CONTEXT, where the word was solely used to describe black people in a condescending fashion, that the latin word for the color black becomes a racist word.


----------



## fewg

okach1 said:


> :lol: best world cup :lol:


not only better than russia in football


----------



## RMB2007

> *FIFA Looking Into Possible Use of Gay Slur by Mexican Fans
> 
> SÃO PAULO, Brazil — FIFA has opened disciplinary proceedings against the Mexico team for what it has called the “improper conduct of spectators” at the World Cup.*
> 
> Mexican fans taunted the opposing goalkeepers in Mexico’s 1-0 victory over Cameroon last Friday and in Tuesday’s 0-0 tie with Brazil with a traditional cheer that ends by shouting a word widely regarded as a derogatory term used against gays.
> 
> A complaint was lodged with FIFA, soccer’s world governing body, by the London-based Fare Network, an organization that combats discrimination in the sport. *Fare has also registered concerns about neo-Nazi banners displayed by Croatian and Russian fans.*


http://t.co/Q6ltCkzxOM



> *Nazi sympathizer invades pitch during Ghana-Germany game*
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO — FIFA’s plea to eliminate racism at this year’s World Cup continues to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Despite a vehement campaign from the organization and pleas and public service announcements from teams and players, it has been one of the overriding themes of the 2014 World Cup.
> 
> The anti-discrimination Fare network, which made reports to FIFA about the matter on Thursday, noted that there were several neo-Nazi signs at matches involving Russia and Croatia.
> 
> And on Saturday, it took center stage again when a Nazi sympathizer rushed the field during the Ghana-Germany game. No security attempted to stop him as he took his shirt off to reveal a pro-Nazi message. He had to be ushered off the field by Ghana midfielder Sulley Muntari.


http://t.co/FZMrVSp8rm


----------



## AcesHigh

German article explaining the black faces are not racist. As I said, americans shouldn´t try to impose THEIR HISTORY of racism upon others.

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/sport/f...ismusverdacht-_arid,1169636.html#.U6bpHPldXh4


----------



## RMB2007

@owen_g:










https://twitter.com/owen_g


----------



## HansCouto

RMB2007 said:


> https://t.co/redirect?url=http://fo...&sig=2019dc30e88d1f4a965956a1d6759ae1a0cf5cec


Being black is not an insult.

And you are racist if you think it is.

So he can paint his face as black as many time as he wants.


----------



## HansCouto

RMB2007 said:


> @owen_g:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/owen_g


This is ridiculous. It is absurd.

And clearly shows how racist FIFA is even considering this as "maybe" racism.

It is the same as a black guy with make up pretending to be white or japanese or whatever. No problem at all... I see the biggest racism are clearly in the head of those who pretend to be fighting against it.


----------



## eMKay

AcesHigh said:


> German article explaining the black faces are not racist. As I said, americans shouldn´t try to impose THEIR HISTORY of racism upon others.
> 
> http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/sport/f...ismusverdacht-_arid,1169636.html#.U6bpHPldXh4


Uhh, no. It's clearly racist. If you try to argue that it's NOT, then you are just ignorant.


----------



## Jamesnba

AcesHigh said:


> what is racism to some, is not to others. Blackface is an american racist tradition, because of blacks not being allowed to be actors, and white actors wearing black painting to portray blacks IN A RACIST fashion.
> 
> look, white paint racism!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there must be a context, in historical AND intentions to consider something racist!
> 
> what's next? Americans accusing Rio Negro of having a racist name because of the word NEGRO?? Negro means simply black in latin derived languages. It´s in the AMERICAN HISTORICAL CONTEXT, where the word was solely used to describe black people in a condescending fashion, that the latin word for the color black becomes a racist word.



You brought up the context issue to the discussion, but the image of the ivorian painted in white is totally out of CONTEXT.
The guy is painted with the coulours of his country. Green, orange and white.

We can't say exactly whether these german guys intented to make any statement truly racist. Maybe it was a joke, but it was a bad one.

sorry, there's no such thing as an american type of racism... only racism.

Great world cup, though


----------



## Chimbanha

It's racist. They are 'disguised' as blacks as if it were funny by itself.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Isn´t Australia on the Asia Federation now? They changed to improve their team...


----------



## whojundy03

The Real Gazmon said:


> Referee: Nawaf Shukralla (Bahrain)
> 
> Can't be right for the Australia game surely? AFC referee with an AFC team playing...


That's okay! beside its a no bearing game. AUS and SPAIN already out for the second round. HAHA


----------



## whojundy03

skyscraperbarra said:


> Isn´t Australia on the Asia Federation now? They changed to improve their team...


YUP! AUS is already part of the AFC and on the AFF


----------



## Guest

This is kind of cool if you're American or know anything about the NFL. This is the head coach of the New York Jets (my team) at the Belgium Russia game.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

OMFG :drool:


----------



## afonso_bh

This is not Rex Ryan, is it? Looks similar though. 

I like him and the NY Jets, although I'm a fan of the Packers. 

Here's for a Packers-Jets Super Bowl this season!


----------



## Cauê

*Maracanã Stadium
RIO DE JANEIRO*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Bélgica x Rússia - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Bélgica x Rússia - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Bélgica 1x0 Rússia no Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world

big expectations for the games today :banana:


----------



## Guest

afonso_bh said:


> This is not Rex Ryan, is it? Looks similar though.
> 
> I like him and the NY Jets, although I'm a fan of the Packers.
> 
> Here's for a Packers-Jets Super Bowl this season!


Yep, Rex Ryan! He's lost alot of weight in the last year or two. Jets in the SB? If only! :cheers:

*Bye bye world*: I agree. The wait between the 2nd match and the 3rd match is always the worst. I just want the groups to be decided already. The one thing I hate is that we can't watch all the games live anymore


----------



## Bandeirante1

Come on Belgium, come on Belgium..There are so many belgians in my city and they sing this song


Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> OMFG :drool:


----------



## tinyslam

5portsF4n said:


> Yep, Rex Ryan! He's lost alot of weight in the last year or two. Jets in the SB? If only! :cheers:
> 
> *Bye bye world*: I agree. The wait between the 2nd match and the 3rd match is always the worst. I just want the groups to be decided already. The one thing I hate is that we can't watch all the games live anymore


You can stream multiple telecasts on ESPNgo on the computer. You can do picture in picture or side by side up to 4 games at once


----------



## FAAN

*Netherlands 2 - 0 Chile | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)

Attendance: 62,996

Referee: Bakary Gassama (Gambia)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Australia 0 - 3 Spain | Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)

Attendance: 39,375

Referee: Nawaf Shukralla (Bahrain)*









Source


















Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## ruifo

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_




*Ranking de público até o momento (+1.7 milhão)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+1.7 million)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+1.7 million)*

23-Jun-2014 | 15h BRT












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## 859098

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> OMFG :drool:


Looks like someone fell in love :nuts:


----------



## AcesHigh

well, the one in the middle is really a beauty (well, at least from this angle), the one on the right... meh...


----------



## AcesHigh

Nigeria training at Grêmio Arena, to face Argentina at Beira Rio

























sorry, no idea to whom this head belongs to.


----------



## FAAN

*Cameroon 1 - 4 Brazil | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)

Attendance: 69,112

Referee: Jonas Eriksson (Sweden)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


APTOPIX Brazil Soccer WCup Cameroon Brazil por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Croatia 1 - 3 Mexico | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)

Attendance: 41,212

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Croatia Mexico por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Croatia Mexico por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Croatia Mexico por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source​


----------



## Guest

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/23/usa-v-portugal-most-viewed-soccer-match-ever-us

*World Cup: USA v Portugal the most-viewed soccer match ever in the US*



> The United States' 2-2 World Cup draw with Portugal is almost certainly the most-viewed soccer match ever in the United States.
> 
> The Nielsen company said Monday that the gripping game was seen by an average of 24.7 million viewers Sunday evening on ESPN and Univision. That matches it with the 24.7 million US viewers who watched the 2010 World Cup final between Spain and the Netherlands.
> 
> ESPN said an additional 490,000 people streamed coverage of the game on their mobile devices through the company's app. Streaming numbers for 2010 weren't immediately available, but it's very unlikely it reached that level.
> 
> Many factors were in place to make it a big night for soccer on television. It was an exciting game, interest in the U.S. team was high because of the first-game victory against Ghana and World Cup viewing in general has been up.
> 
> With a Sunday evening time slot, the game was on at a time many Americans were available to watch.
> 
> ESPN said the 18.2 million people who watched on the sports network made it the most-watched non-football – that is, American football – event in the network's history. The telecast hit a peak of nearly 23 million viewers between 7.30 and 8pm ET.
> 
> The 6.5 million people who watched on Univision represented the highest viewership for a match involving the United States ever on the Spanish-language network.
> 
> For many people with Latin American roots used to following their home country's matches on Univision, the United States has become their second-favorite team, said Juan Carlos Ramirez, president of Univision Sports.
> 
> ABC had just under 18 million viewers in 1999 for the women's World Cup final between the United States and China, the previous best for an English-language network in the US. That game was not telecast on Univision.


----------



## ruifo

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_




*Ranking de público até o momento (+1.8 milhão)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+1.8 million)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+1.8 million)*

23-Jun-2014 | 15h BRT












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## gargafc

Best world cup ever?


----------



## eMKay

AcesHigh said:


> no, it´s not, and if you try to argue it is, than YOU are ignorant and xenophobic against other countries different cultures AND trying to impose YOUR culture over other countries.


Racism is not about culture, idiot. It's racist, no matter what your "culture".


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANÃ STADIUM*


Belgium vs Russia @ Maracanã por djKianoosh, no Flickr​


----------



## HansCouto

eMKay said:


> Racism is not about culture, idiot. It's racist, no matter what your "culture".


If you or the rest of americans think that "latino" is an ethnicity, then yes, racism is also about culture.

If there is almost no race mixing in your country - only race "tolerance", then yes, racism is also about culture.

This explains why pretending to be in a certain color is considered as an insult by americans. You probably live in a race war where "you cant pretend to be your enemy - he would never consider this as something tolerable. Your people should mix race more to stop this mindset...

Probably you would think that if a white guy pretends to talk like a black guy he would also be racist, right? What about if I am white and I move to a black neighborhood in the US... will that work? As far as I know people in Brazil are a hardcore mixed race people where money separates the haves and the have nots.

Well... it seems it really has a lot to do with culture.


----------



## jedac

great stadiums, great atmosphere a wonderful world cup


----------



## -VM

*FIFA Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro (Copacabana Beach)
Today - Brazil vs. Cameroon​*















































































Source: Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro/Flickr [link]


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

VinceB said:


> Looks like someone fell in love :nuts:


Man, I totally am. 
I would leave all behind to start a brand new life in Brussels. She just needs to say "yep" :lol: Help us find each other! Thnks


----------



## jedac

Cauê said:


> *MARACANÃ STADIUM*
> 
> 
> Belgium vs Russia @ Maracanã por djKianoosh, no Flickr​


Awesome stadium . 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jedac

gargafc said:


> Best world cup ever?


Yes it is the best. No better place on earth for a world cup than Brazil . no matter about little issues


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Natal*
> 
> June 24, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Last match of Arena das Dunas*
> 
> *Arena das Dunas*
> 
> *Referee:* Marco Rodríguez (Mexico)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Belo Horizonte*
> 
> June 24, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Mineirão Stadium*
> 
> *Referee: Djamel Haimoudi (Algeria)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Cuiabá*
> 
> June 24, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -4)
> 
> *Last match of Arena Pantanal*
> 
> *Arena Pantanal*
> 
> *Referee: Pedro Proença (Portugal)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Fortaleza*
> 
> June 24, 2014
> 
> At 17:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Castelão Stadium*
> 
> *Referee: Carlos Vera (Ecuador)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## AcesHigh

eMKay said:


> Racism is not about culture, idiot. It's racist, no matter what your "culture".


that´s pathetic, and it clearly shows who is the idiot here.

besides, I gave before a CLEAR example of racism that is TOTALLY defined by culture: the word NEGRO. Racist in the US BECAUSE of cultural issues (the way it was used by americans), while in latin languages, it´s simple a word for the color (not race) "black". No wonder there are rivers called NEGRO and even a country called NIGERIA (from Latin NIGER)


----------



## FAAN

Impressive! I hope everything goes right.

*Porto Alegre expects almost 200,000 argentinians on Wednesday*



> The 1,400 km from Porto Alegre to Cordoba are a temptation for any football fan that wants to see our national team in the World Cup. From Corrientes and Misiones, the distance does not even reach 1,000 km.
> 
> That's why taking into account the number of Argentines who are already in Brazil and the thousands who are traveling to the country right now, that Military Police of the neighbor country estimated that there could be *between 120,000 to 200,000* compatriots on Wednesday in Porto Alegre.
> 
> [...]


http://mundod.lavoz.com.ar/futbol/porto-alegre-espera-casi-200-mil-argentinos-para-el-miercoles


----------



## AcesHigh

Porto Alegre better change the location of it´s fan fest. The current location holds about 20 thousand people. For 200 thousand, better to make it in the old hypodrome!


----------



## HansCouto

FAAN said:


> Impressive! I hope everything goes right.
> 
> *Porto Alegre expects almost 200,000 argentinians on Wednesday*
> 
> 
> 
> http://mundod.lavoz.com.ar/futbol/porto-alegre-espera-casi-200-mil-argentinos-para-el-miercoles



They better open up the Arena Gremio for the FAN FEST... 20.000 people capacity is nothing compared to the argentina crowds that will be in Porto Alegre... :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## rodrigorc

Brazilians getting in the stadium for the Cameroon match.


----------



## AcesHigh

HansCouto said:


> They better open up the Arena Gremio for the FAN FEST


for free? No way! I doubt there is an agreement with FIFA or anyone else regarding payment if the stadium is damaged.


----------



## Lakeland

jedac said:


> Yes it is the best. No better place on earth for a world cup than Brazil . no matter about little issues


From the WC's I can remember France 98 had a little better supporters atmosphere but other than that its the best one in recent memory. My biggest issue is "true supporters" that sing and create a real home field advantage are not really there. Chile, Mexico and Argentina fans seem to be the closest to that. Brazil supporters in that regard have really disappointed me, yesterday I was switching between Mexico-Croatia and Brazil-Cameroon match and the Mexican fans were much louder and putting on a show. I do have to give credit to the Brazilians for going to every game. You don't see many empty seats and they try to chant and do the wave at every match.


----------



## mapliopl

Lakeland said:


> From the WC's I can remember France 98 had a little better supporters atmosphere but other than that its the best one in recent memory. My biggest issue is "true supporters" that sing and create a real home field advantage are not really there. Chile, Mexico and Argentina fans seem to be the closest to that. Brazil supporters in that regard have really disappointed me, yesterday I was switching between Mexico-Croatia and Brazil-Cameroon match and the Mexican fans were much louder and putting on a show. I do have to give credit to the Brazilians for going to every game. You don't see many empty seats and they try to chant and do the wave at every match.


I am really ashamed of Brazilians for not singing during the game, only one chant, "Eu sou brasileiro..." that's it, really. They are mostly also just sitting down during the whole game. And our club fans are so devoted, they never sit down and they sing constantly. 

One thing I can say, we don't really have those fans going to games, and we don't have leadership in the stands to start those chants and keep people on their feet all game long.

Club fans always say that about Brasil fans, yes, everyone is a Football fan during the world cup, but if you ask people in the stands, I'm sure no one knows who our players are, except for Neymar and Fred. Those people are NOT the fans that go to games and do this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClfFPDZABlQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP3Ci8wTVqY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De1A5EY5U5k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rxGo5jyD8


----------



## mapliopl

mapliopl said:


> I am really ashamed of Brazilians for not singing during the game, only one chant, "Eu sou brasileiro..." that's it, really. They are mostly also just sitting down during the whole game. And our club fans are so devoted, they never sit down and they sing constantly.
> 
> One thing I can say, we don't really have those fans going to games, and we don't have leadership in the stands to start those chants and keep people on their feet all game long.
> 
> Club fans always say that about Brasil fans, yes, everyone is a Football fan during the world cup, but if you ask people in the stands, I'm sure no one knows who our players are, except for Neymar and Fred. Those people are NOT the fans that go to games and do this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClfFPDZABlQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP3Ci8wTVqY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De1A5EY5U5k
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rxGo5jyD8




See my point? (granted, these are Brazilians in an AUSXSPA game) but still...


----------



## Edgar Vix

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...taliano-se-revolta-com-arbitro-veja-foto.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

There have been a lot of great matches at this World Cup, but Curitiba and Cuiaba were unlucky and didn't get any. Which is a shame, because they are both lovely stadiums. Usually secondary venues are remembered because of classic matches, but for them it won't be the case.


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Porto Alegre*
> 
> June 25, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Beira Rio Stadium*
> 
> *Referee: Nicola Rizzoli (Italy)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Salvador*
> 
> June 25, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Arena Fonte Nova*
> 
> *Referee: Carlos Velasco Carballo (Spain)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Manaus*
> 
> June 25, 2014
> 
> At 16:00 (UTC -4)
> 
> *Arena da Amazônia*
> 
> *Referee: Néstor Pitana (Argentina)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> June 25, 2014
> 
> At 17:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Maracanã Stadium*
> 
> *Referee:* Noumandiez Doué (Ivory Coast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## lgmk

studdmanster said:


> why are so many empty????


I know this has already been addressed but here is a panoramic I took in the same game this time during the match, as you can see the stadium was pretty much full.










Full size (8000 x 2300) here: https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2922/14314111329_44a01b7128_o.jpg


----------



## Francisco Bauce

Beira-Rio - Messi


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## FAAN

*Nigeria 2 - 3 Argentina | Beira Rio Stadium (Porto Alegre)

Attendance: 43,285

Referee: Nicola Rizzoli (Italy)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Bosnia and Herzegovina 3 - 1 Iran | Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)

Attendance: 48,011

Referee: Carlos Velasco Carballo (Spain)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## carl_Alm

Francisco Bauce said:


> Beira-Rio - Messi












:lol:


----------



## ruifo

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_




*Ranking de público até o momento (+2.2 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+2.2 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+2.2 million)*

25-Jun-2014 | 19h BRT












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## FAAN

*Ecuador 0 - 0 France | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 73,749

Referee: Noumandiez Doué (Ivory Coast)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Honduras 0 - 3 Switzerland | Arena da Amazônia (Manaus)

Attendance: 40,322

Referee: Néstor Pitana (Argentina)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Honduras Switzerland por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Honduras Switzerland por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Honduras Switzerland por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Argentinian Fans in Porto Alegre

More than 100,000 argentinians in Porto Alegre today*


Fan Fest - Argentina vs. Nigéria por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Caminho do Gol por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Caminho do Gol por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Estádio Beira-Rio 08 por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Movimentacao Argentina x Nigeria por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest - Argentina vs. Nigéria por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr​


----------



## carl_Alm

I'm enjoying with this party!!! :banana:	:banana:	:banana:


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Brasília*
> 
> June 26, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Estádio Nacional*
> 
> *Referee:* Nawaf Shukralla (Bahrain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Recife*
> 
> June 26, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Arena Pernambuco*
> 
> *Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *São Paulo*
> 
> June 26, 2014
> 
> At 17:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Arena de São Paulo*
> 
> *Referee:* Ben Williams (Australia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Curitiba*
> 
> June 26, 2014
> 
> At 17:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Last match of Arena da Baixada*
> 
> *Arena da Baixada*
> 
> *Referee: Cüneyt Çakır (Turkey)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## HLbsb

maths2 said:


> *Brasília*
> 
> June 23, 2014
> 
> *Estádio Nacional*​
> 
> 
> Foto: Andre Borges/ComCopa
> 
> Essa cobertura tem uma leveza que aaaaaaah... Muito lindo









__


----------



## ObiUbamba

Lots of empty seats at the Iran-Bosnia game...


----------



## love-qatar

ObiUbamba said:


> Lots of empty seats at the Iran-Bosnia game...


its okay, both teams was not qualified so don't expect to see a lot of fans coming


----------



## Lakeland

love-qatar said:


> its okay, both teams was not qualified so don't expect to see a lot of fans coming


Iran still had a chance if Nigeria lost and they had beaten Bosnia by 2 goals.


----------



## love-qatar

Lakeland said:


> Iran still had a chance if Nigeria lost and they had beaten Bosnia by 2 goals.


i don't think you will see that much of fans flying 17 hrs to watch and their chance is very low…

in my opinion number off attendance was not bad compare to the team situation, and not only in this match. in all the matches the number of attendance for round 1 is excellent


----------



## mopc

ObiUbamba said:


> Lots of empty seats at the Iran-Bosnia game...


92% attendance according to FIFA, not bad for an Iran x Bosnia match of two minor disqualified dead-end teams in Brazil's 5th largest city


----------



## mopc

rodrigorc said:


> People change.. Brazilian supporters are very quiet..
> 
> This is a new era of the world cup in the western world. From now on, its gonna be like that.
> 
> Brazilian fans are not so energetic as the latin americans.


It's different with fans who mostly just left their homes a few hours before the game to go to the stadium, and foreigners who came from another part of the world and want to compensate for their lower numbers in the stadiums, to support their teams.... besides Brazilians are more blasé about their team winning these initial first round games, they feel like it's an obligation.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Great World Cup, but IMO we have the same atmosphere problem (like at other tournaments).

Yes, there is a lil bit singing and atmosphere, but not so great.
IMO thats the problem of all major tournaments. 
Lots of "event tourist" who want to attend such a game, but don't have the experience.

Sometimes i think the majority of the fans is there to see themselves at the videoscreens and not to watch and support the team.


----------



## Maartendev

www.sercan.de said:


> Great World Cup, but IMO we have the same atmosphere problem (like at other tournaments).
> 
> Yes, there is a lil bit singing and atmosphere, but not so great.
> IMO thats the problem of all major tournaments.
> Lots of "event tourist" who want to attend such a game, but don't have the experience.
> 
> Sometimes i think the majority of the fans is there to see themselves at the videoscreens and not to watch and support the team.


It is a really good and decent World Cup so far.
Not much incidents, great stadiums and a lot of fans.

But your point about fans is true, the national fans are always different then the supporters of a club. You can barely compare these kind of supporters.

I am from Holland but when they play a friendly game i am not eager to attend a match because of the visitors over there. People that barely know what offside means :lol:


----------



## carl_Alm

mopc said:


> 92% attendance according to FIFA, not bad for an Iran x Bosnia match of two minor disqualified dead-end teams in* Brazil's 5th largest city*


Salvador is the 3rd largest city in Brazil. kay:


----------



## Kerrybai

www.sercan.de said:


> Great World Cup, but IMO we have the same atmosphere problem (like at other tournaments).
> 
> Yes, there is a lil bit singing and atmosphere, but not so great.
> IMO thats the problem of all major tournaments.
> Lots of "event tourist" who want to attend such a game, but don't have the experience.
> 
> Sometimes i think the majority of the fans is there to see themselves at the videoscreens and not to watch and support the team.


I guess it comes down to money. Football is traditionally a working class game and a lot of these working class fans are priced out of tournaments. Let's admit though Argentina are an exception, their fans have been amazing inside the stadium.

Having said that outside the stadium the Argies, and other groups such as the Brazilians have not always behaved well. Some Argie fans attacked a brazilian yesterday and stole his tickets while a group of Brazilians attacked English fans in a pub... but I guess there will always be some bad incidents.


----------



## HansCouto

carl_Alm said:


> Salvador is the 3th largest city in Brazil. kay:


Salvador is the 8th largest urban agglomeration and 3rd largest city. :gossip:

wikipedia - List_of_major_cities_in_Brazil


----------



## FAAN

*United States 0 - 1 Germany | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)

Attendance: 41,876

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## ruifo

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_




*Ranking de público até o momento (+2.4 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+2.4 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+2.4 million)*

26-Jun-2014 | 19h BRT












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## FAAN

*Portugal 2 - 1 Ghana | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)

Attendance: 67,540

Referee: Nawaf Shukralla (Bahrain)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## mironga_110

FAAN said:


> *United States 0 - 1 Germany | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)
> 
> Attendance: 41,876
> 
> Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> ​


Congratulations USA .

Parabéns para a torcida americana .

Felicitaciones para la hinchada yankee .



:applause:


----------



## AcesHigh

www.sercan.de said:


> Great World Cup, but IMO we have the same atmosphere problem (like at other tournaments).
> 
> Yes, there is a lil bit singing and atmosphere, but not so great.


you can´t expect the atmosphere of club games playing at their home towns. Locals are most of the public in a World Cup usually. They don´t have chants for other teams.


----------



## mopc

carl_Alm said:


> Salvador is the 3rd largest city in Brazil. kay:


You are correct, I meant metropolitan area, in which case I was also wrong - Salvador is the 3rd largest municipality and the 7th largest metropolitan region:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Summer tournaments obviously can't have the same atmosphere during the matches as club matches played at home but as tournaments go this is easily the best one (in terms of atmosphere) in the almost two decades I've been watching football in. It's because Latin American fans can't travel far in large contingents because of less financial resources, so this time they made up for all the decades of under-representation.  Like journalist Raphael Honigstein said for The Guardian, the only other time he has experienced such an atmosphere like now was in 2006 for the Netherlands - Argentina match at the World Cup.


----------



## FAAN

*South Korea 0 - 1 Belgium | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)

Attendance: 61,397

Referee: Ben Williams (Australia)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Algeria 1 - 1 Russia | Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)

Attendance: 39,311

Referee: Cüneyt Çakır (Turkey)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Bye bye world

FAAN said:


> *South Korea 0 - 1 Belgium | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> *​


*

she is a success on this world cup :drool:*


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

FAAN said:


>


There she is again!! :master:

She got more tan from these past sunny days in Rio..
All the best wishes to the red devils.. Go Belgium!!


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## Sniper

^^ WTF? :crazy:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Definitely, the preparation of the two events have been polar opposites. I think it's a language issue, when speakers of neo-latin languages refer to "organization" and translate into English the meaning might be a bit different. From my experience with Romanian, Italian and French, when a speaker talks about "how an event is organized", the better equivalent in English would be how things "are run".

Edit: Civic unrest could have indeed affected the organization of the event by taking resources from the security of the event for policing the protests, but luckily it hasn't been the case, they have almost died out.


----------



## RobH

mopc said:


> such as


1. Ticket sales. It's a bit odd to criticise the best ever attended Olympics for this - one in which morning athletics qualifiers played out in front of 80,000 people - but I'll bite. One of the reasons many of the early competition rounds had empty seats was because of the IOC and IFs. Nor is it a new problem. A lot of seats are reserved for the "Olympic family" and many of these end up going unused. The army was subsequently asked to fill these seats and the problem was masked. This was a problem in all recent Games, one the IOC continues to fail to solve. It was a problem in Sochi and will almost certainly be a problem in Rio too.

2. Brazil and London experienced some problems in the build up to their events. The press reported on both. The G4S debacle was news headlines for about a fortnight in June 2012 - it was an enormous story. We also had to suffer nonsense stories throughout the build up (Red Arrows banned from Opening Ceremony in PC GONE MAD MOVE was one of my faves!) so any suggesiton the press is only picking on Brazil is ridiculous.

3. And to top it off, the author says ....



> _the only international sporting event that had to change country because a stadium was not built in time, is the 2007 Athletics World Championship, planned in Wembley, London and which finally happened in Oslo. Once more, let’s be fair with Britain: construction delays are common in every country_


Where do we start with this one? :lol: The 2007 Worlds were in Osaka. It was the _2005_ Worlds London handed back and the replacement was Helsinki, not Oslo. The stadium in question was not Wembley but Picketts Lock, in North London, and the event was handed back not because we couldn't get the stadium built on time, but because the government withdrew financial support long before construction even started (it was handed back to the IAAF in 2001, four years before the hosting year). Is that 5 or 6 errors in one sentence?! Remarkable!

Mr Ranc fails to understand context, gets very basic facts wrong which make me question his credibility as a researcher, cites only one source for some reason (the Telegraph) and seems to selectively ignore all the shit written about London 2012 in the press to come up with a conclusion Brazil is being picked on. And then, with zero evidence at all, he puts this blinkered conclusion down to racism! It's the worst thing I've read in a long, long time.

But thanks for the laugh! I'm enjoying this world cup immensely. You should be too! :cheers:


----------



## muckie

The bottom line:

1. The international press has been unfair and precipitaded by saying Brazil was not capable to host. 

2. London was better organized, as written, all transportation and stadia were handled in schedule... So what didn't go well wasn't the local organizers' responsability.

3. Very biased esssay by David Ranc... By mixing different things followed by his distorted point of view... He could have written a paper against Northern midia xenophobism and would be great - but leaving London out...Pointing at it was a mistake. Very wrong interpretation.

4. Amazing how people, and especially journalists, are poorly informed in this planet called Earth - from South to North, East to Wert.


----------



## mapliopl

SE9 said:


> The majority of organisation for an event takes place before the event even starts. Civic unrest itself isn't an organisational issue, however it is when the civic unrest is particularly directed at the disorganisation of the host in relation to the event. Cancelled public projects relating to the World Cup, the misallocation of funds, the affected communities and so forth. Only a third of public transport projects related to the World Cup were delivered, according to Contas Abertas. Stadia completed late, partial structural collapses along the way, and not thoroughly tested. Workers dying on site. That and other points are all grave organisational issues, ones that have plagued this World Cup more than most in recent history.


Taken with the scrutiny of investigation that most have done in Brazil, as well as the automatic distrust of public authority that Brazil already has, it is easy to see how these things would "plague" this World Cup.

Yet, accidents happen and unfortunately construction sites are not problem-free anywhere on earth. 

Sure, projects had been promised and cancelled, and people have complained about disappropriation of residents, but a government has the right to evaluate whether or not to continue investing money in projects that would not make a drastic difference in the grand-scheme of things, and can cancel them if they so choose and many of these relocations of residents are in areas of risk, areas where people have built houses and a neighborhood without government consent and etc...

The problem, however, is not with the World Cup, but with the way the country runs regardless of a Cup or not. 

The reality of the matter is, when people flew here for the events, for the games, when they paid for their tickets, hotel rooms, food, transportation to the games, and during the games themselves, the amount of success vs. failure disparity is so huge that no one in their right mind can say that this Cup is an organizational failure.

Things have been going virtually perfect while still taking into consideration "normal" issues like long lines, brawls, etc... that are bound to happen in major events.

I am a Brazilian who was vehemently against the WC last year and who is absurdly jealous of not being in Brazil and participating in this great party this year.


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> July 4, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Maracanã Stadium*
> 
> *Quarter Finals*
> 
> *Referee:* Néstor Pitana (Argentina)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Fortaleza*
> 
> July 4, 2014
> 
> At 17:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Castelão Stadium*
> 
> *Quarter Finals*
> 
> *Referee*: Carlos Velasco Carballo (Spain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## mopc

:banana:


----------



## mopc

edit


----------



## ruifo

*******



_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_


_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_




*Ranking de público até o momento (+3 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+3 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+3 million)*

04-Jul-2014 | 19h BRT












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.



*******


*Quartas de Final
Cuartos de Final
Quarter Finals*













*******



Ranking:

*Classificação geral*
*Clasificación general
General ranking*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Ruifo, may I make a suggestion? I believe the teams that qualified to Round 16 must be necessarily on Top 16. Ecuador should be on 17th. Same for the quarter-finals, semifinals, etc.


----------



## ruifo

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Ruifo, may I make a suggestion? I believe the teams that qualified to Round 16 must be necessarily on Top 16. Ecuador should be on 17th. Same for the quarter-finals, semifinals, etc.


You're right!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Awful organization:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

First half of the quarter-finals is over. Let's update:

*Points*


Code:


 1. Brazil -------- 227
 2. Germany ------- 212
 3. Italy --------- 156
 4. Argentina ----- 136
 5. Spain ---------- 99
 6. England -------- 98
 7. France --------- 96
 8. Netherlands ---- 88
 9. Uruguay -------- 72
10. Sweden --------- 61
11. Serbia --------- 59
12. Russia --------- 59
13. Mexico --------- 56
14. Belgium -------- 51
15. Poland --------- 50
16. Hungary -------- 48
17. Portugal ------- 43
18. Czech Rep. ----- 41
19. Austria -------- 40
20. Chile ---------- 40
21. Switzerland ---- 39
22. Paraguay ------- 31
23. United States -- 30
24. Romania -------- 29
25. Denmark -------- 26
26. South Korea ---- 24
27. Croatia -------- 23
28. Colombia ------- 23
29. Cameroon ------- 19
30. Scotland ------- 19
31. Costa Rica ----- 18
32. Nigeria -------- 18


*Goals*


Code:


 1. Brazil -------- 220
 2. Germany ------- 216
 3. Argentina ----- 130
 4. Italy --------- 128
 5. France -------- 106
 6. Spain ---------- 92
 7. Hungary -------- 87
 8. Netherlands ---- 83
 9. Uruguay -------- 80
10. England -------- 79
11. Sweden --------- 74
12. Russia --------- 66
13. Serbia --------- 64
14. Mexico --------- 57
15. Belgium -------- 52
16. Czech Rep. ----- 47
17. Switzerland ---- 45
18. Poland --------- 44
19. Austria -------- 43
20. Portugal ------- 43
21. Chile ---------- 40
22. United States -- 37
23. South Korea ---- 31
24. Romania -------- 30
25. Paraguay ------- 30
26. Denmark -------- 27
27. Colombia ------- 26
28. Scotland ------- 25
29. Bulgaria ------- 22
30. Croatia -------- 21
31. Nigeria -------- 20
32. Turkey --------- 20


*Semifinals*


Code:


 1. Germany -------- 13
 2. Brazil --------- 11
 3. Italy ----------- 8
 4. Uruguay --------- 5
 5. France ---------- 5
 6. Argentina ------- 4
 7. Netherlands ----- 4
 8. Sweden ---------- 4
 9. England --------- 2
10. Spain ----------- 2
11. Hungary --------- 2
12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
14. Austria --------- 2
15. Poland ---------- 2
16. Portugal -------- 2


*Quarter-Finals*


Code:


 1. Brazil --------- 17
 2. Germany -------- 17
 3. Italy ---------- 10
 4. Argentina ------ 10
 5. England -------- 10
 6. France ---------- 7
 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
 8. Uruguay --------- 6
 9. Spain ----------- 6
10. Netherlands ----- 6
11. Sweden ---------- 6
12. Hungary --------- 5
13. USSR ------------ 5
14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
15. Austria --------- 4
16. Switzerland ----- 4
17. Poland ---------- 3
18. Portugal -------- 2
20. Belgium --------- 2
20. Chile ----------- 2
20. United States --- 2
22. Mexico ---------- 2
22. Paraguay -------- 2
22. Peru ------------ 2
22. Romania --------- 2


Highlights, regarding goals:

--- *Argentina* taking over Italy; 

--- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);

--- *Germany* eroding the gap to Brazil.


Regarding semifinals:

--- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that.


Regarding quarter-finals:

--- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);

--- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014.


----------



## ruifo

http://fivethirtyeight.com/interactives/world-cup/


----------



## FAAN

*France 0 - 1 Germany | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 74,240

Referee: Néstor Pitana (Argentina)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Brazil 2 - 1 Colombia | Castelão Stadium (Fortaleza)

Attendance: 60,342

Referee: Carlos Velasco Carballo (Spain)*









Source









Source









Source











APTOPIX Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup Brazil Colombia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Colombia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup Brazil Colombia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Colombia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Colombia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Colombia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

FAAN said:


> *Brasília*
> 
> July 5, 2014
> 
> At 13:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Estádio Nacional*
> 
> *Quarter Finals*
> 
> *Referee*: Nicola Rizzoli (Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​





FAAN said:


> *Salvador*
> 
> July 5, 2014
> 
> At 17:00 (UTC -3)
> 
> *Arena Fonte Nova*
> 
> *Last match of Arena Fonte Nova*
> 
> *Quarter Finals*
> 
> *Referee*: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


...


----------



## Andrew_za

Luckily this didn't happen on a Match day!








Source

Great games thus far


----------



## Bandeirante1

This is unrelated to wc.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yes, completely unrelated. People like to explore tragedies to bash countries. That's sad.


----------



## ruifo

Congratz to NL and to CR!!


----------



## ruifo

*******


_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_



*Ranking de público até o momento (+3.1 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+3.1 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+3.1 million)*

05-Jul-2014 | 20h BRT


















































******


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Quarterfinals are over. Updating:

*Points*


Code:


 1. Brazil -------- 227
 2. Germany ------- 212
 3. Italy --------- 156
 4. Argentina ----- 139
 5. Spain ---------- 99
 6. England -------- 98
 7. France --------- 96
 8. Netherlands ---- 89
 9. Uruguay -------- 72
10. Sweden --------- 61
11. Serbia --------- 59
12. Russia --------- 59
13. Mexico --------- 56
14. Belgium -------- 51
15. Poland --------- 50
16. Hungary -------- 48
17. Portugal ------- 43
18. Czech Rep. ----- 41
19. Austria -------- 40
20. Chile ---------- 40
21. Switzerland ---- 39
22. Paraguay ------- 31
23. United States -- 30
24. Romania -------- 29
25. Denmark -------- 26
26. South Korea ---- 24
27. Croatia -------- 23
28. Colombia ------- 23
29. Cameroon ------- 19
30. Scotland ------- 19
31. Costa Rica ----- 19
32. Nigeria -------- 18


*Goals*


Code:


 1. Brazil -------- 220
 2. Germany ------- 216
 3. Argentina ----- 131
 4. Italy --------- 128
 5. France -------- 106
 6. Spain ---------- 92
 7. Hungary -------- 87
 8. Netherlands ---- 83
 9. Uruguay -------- 80
10. England -------- 79
11. Sweden --------- 74
12. Russia --------- 66
13. Serbia --------- 64
14. Mexico --------- 57
15. Belgium -------- 52
16. Czech Rep. ----- 47
17. Switzerland ---- 45
18. Poland --------- 44
19. Austria -------- 43
20. Portugal ------- 43
21. Chile ---------- 40
22. United States -- 37
23. South Korea ---- 31
24. Romania -------- 30
25. Paraguay ------- 30
26. Denmark -------- 27
27. Colombia ------- 26
28. Scotland ------- 25
29. Bulgaria ------- 22
30. Croatia -------- 21
31. Nigeria -------- 20
32. Turkey --------- 20


*Semifinals*


Code:


 1. Germany -------- 13
 2. Brazil --------- 11
 3. Italy ----------- 8
 4. Argentina ------- 5
 5. Uruguay --------- 5
 6. France ---------- 5
 7. Netherlands ----- 5
 8. Sweden ---------- 4
 9. England --------- 2
10. Spain ----------- 2
11. Hungary --------- 2
12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
14. Austria --------- 2
15. Poland ---------- 2
16. Portugal -------- 2


*Quarter-Finals*


Code:


 1. Brazil --------- 17
 2. Germany -------- 17
 3. Italy ---------- 10
 4. Argentina ------ 10
 5. England -------- 10
 6. France ---------- 7
 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
 8. Uruguay --------- 6
 9. Spain ----------- 6
10. Netherlands ----- 6
11. Sweden ---------- 6
12. Hungary --------- 5
13. USSR ------------ 5
14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
15. Austria --------- 4
16. Switzerland ----- 4
17. Poland ---------- 3
18. Portugal -------- 2
20. Belgium --------- 2
20. Chile ----------- 2
20. United States --- 2
22. Mexico ---------- 2
22. Paraguay -------- 2
22. Peru ------------ 2
22. Romania --------- 2


Highlights, regarding points:

--- *Belgium* surpassing old powers like Poland and Hungary.


Regarding goals:

--- *Argentina* taking over Italy; 

--- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);

--- *Germany* eroding the gap to Brazil.


Regarding semifinals:

--- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that;

--- *England* with a very poor record.


Regarding quarter-finals:

--- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);

--- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014.


----------



## japanese001




----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## FAAN

*Argentina 1 - 0 Belgium | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)

Attendance: 68,551

Referee: Nicola Rizzoli (Italy)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Netherlands 0 - 0 Costa Rica | Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)

Penalties: 4 - 3

Attendance: 51,179

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Kerrybai

Bandeirante1 said:


> This is unrelated to wc.


I believe that overpass was being built for the tournament.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Kerrybai said:


> I believe that overpass was being built for the tournament.


Sure, a 5.7 million people metropolis, with 2.1 million cars, doesn't need a bypass at all. It was built exclusively to serve a handful of tourists during the WC...

It's not related to the WC and doesn't belong to this thread.


----------



## TEBC

Kerrybai said:


> I believe that overpass was being built for the tournament.


no, it wasnt


----------



## 859098

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Quarterfinals are over. Updating:
> 
> 
> *Semifinals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Germany -------- 13
> 2. Brazil --------- 11
> 3. Italy ----------- 8
> 4. Argentina ------- 5
> 5. Uruguay --------- 5
> 6. France ---------- 5
> 7. Netherlands ----- 5
> 8. Sweden ---------- 4
> 9. England --------- 2
> 10. Spain ----------- 2
> 11. Hungary --------- 2
> 12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
> 13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
> 14. Austria --------- 2
> 15. Poland ---------- 2
> 16. Portugal -------- 2
> 
> 
> *Quarter-Finals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil --------- 17
> 2. Germany -------- 17
> 3. Italy ---------- 10
> 4. Argentina ------ 10
> 5. England -------- 10
> 6. France ---------- 7
> 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
> 8. Uruguay --------- 6
> 9. Spain ----------- 6
> 10. Netherlands ----- 6
> 11. Sweden ---------- 6
> 12. Hungary --------- 5
> 13. USSR ------------ 5
> 14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
> 15. Austria --------- 4
> 16. Switzerland ----- 4
> 17. Poland ---------- 3
> 18. Portugal -------- 2
> 20. Belgium --------- 2
> 20. Chile ----------- 2
> 20. United States --- 2
> 22. Mexico ---------- 2
> 22. Paraguay -------- 2
> 22. Peru ------------ 2
> 22. Romania --------- 2
> 
> 
> Highlights, regarding points:
> 
> --- *Belgium* surpassing old powers like Poland and Hungary.
> 
> 
> Regarding goals:
> 
> --- *Argentina* taking over Italy;
> 
> --- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);
> 
> --- *Germany* eroding the gap to Brazil.
> 
> 
> Regarding semifinals:
> 
> --- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that;
> 
> --- *England* with a very poor record.
> 
> 
> Regarding quarter-finals:
> 
> --- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);
> 
> --- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014.


Belgium played a semi-final against Argentina in 1986.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yes, I know. I decided to stop on teams with at least 2 semifinals. Ater the WC finished, I'll post the complete list.


----------



## chilcano

because here we speak of this world games and mixed with the problematic that exists in Brazil with this cup world



Yuri S Andrade said:


> First half of the quarter-finals is over. Let's update:
> 
> *Points*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil -------- 227
> 2. Germany ------- 212
> 3. Italy --------- 156
> 4. Argentina ----- 136
> 5. Spain ---------- 99
> 6. England -------- 98
> 7. France --------- 96
> 8. Netherlands ---- 88
> 9. Uruguay -------- 72
> 10. Sweden --------- 61
> 11. Serbia --------- 59
> 12. Russia --------- 59
> 13. Mexico --------- 56
> 14. Belgium -------- 51
> 15. Poland --------- 50
> 16. Hungary -------- 48
> 17. Portugal ------- 43
> 18. Czech Rep. ----- 41
> 19. Austria -------- 40
> 20. Chile ---------- 40
> 21. Switzerland ---- 39
> 22. Paraguay ------- 31
> 23. United States -- 30
> 24. Romania -------- 29
> 25. Denmark -------- 26
> 26. South Korea ---- 24
> 27. Croatia -------- 23
> 28. Colombia ------- 23
> 29. Cameroon ------- 19
> 30. Scotland ------- 19
> 31. Costa Rica ----- 18
> 32. Nigeria -------- 18
> 
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil -------- 220
> 2. Germany ------- 216
> 3. Argentina ----- 130
> 4. Italy --------- 128
> 5. France -------- 106
> 6. Spain ---------- 92
> 7. Hungary -------- 87
> 8. Netherlands ---- 83
> 9. Uruguay -------- 80
> 10. England -------- 79
> 11. Sweden --------- 74
> 12. Russia --------- 66
> 13. Serbia --------- 64
> 14. Mexico --------- 57
> 15. Belgium -------- 52
> 16. Czech Rep. ----- 47
> 17. Switzerland ---- 45
> 18. Poland --------- 44
> 19. Austria -------- 43
> 20. Portugal ------- 43
> 21. Chile ---------- 40
> 22. United States -- 37
> 23. South Korea ---- 31
> 24. Romania -------- 30
> 25. Paraguay ------- 30
> 26. Denmark -------- 27
> 27. Colombia ------- 26
> 28. Scotland ------- 25
> 29. Bulgaria ------- 22
> 30. Croatia -------- 21
> 31. Nigeria -------- 20
> 32. Turkey --------- 20
> 
> 
> *Semifinals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Germany -------- 13
> 2. Brazil --------- 11
> 3. Italy ----------- 8
> 4. Uruguay --------- 5
> 5. France ---------- 5
> 6. Argentina ------- 4
> 7. Netherlands ----- 4
> 8. Sweden ---------- 4
> 9. England --------- 2
> 10. Spain ----------- 2
> 11. Hungary --------- 2
> 12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
> 13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
> 14. Austria --------- 2
> 15. Poland ---------- 2
> 16. Portugal -------- 2
> 
> 
> *Quarter-Finals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil --------- 17
> 2. Germany -------- 17
> 3. Italy ---------- 10
> 4. Argentina ------ 10
> 5. England -------- 10
> 6. France ---------- 7
> 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
> 8. Uruguay --------- 6
> 9. Spain ----------- 6
> 10. Netherlands ----- 6
> 11. Sweden ---------- 6
> 12. Hungary --------- 5
> 13. USSR ------------ 5
> 14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
> 15. Austria --------- 4
> 16. Switzerland ----- 4
> 17. Poland ---------- 3
> 18. Portugal -------- 2
> 20. Belgium --------- 2
> 20. Chile ----------- 2
> 20. United States --- 2
> 22. Mexico ---------- 2
> 22. Paraguay -------- 2
> 22. Peru ------------ 2
> 22. Romania --------- 2
> 
> 
> Highlights, regarding goals:
> 
> --- *Argentina* taking over Italy;
> 
> --- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);
> 
> --- *Germany* eroding the gap to Brazil.
> 
> 
> Regarding semifinals:
> 
> --- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that.
> 
> 
> Regarding quarter-finals:
> 
> --- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);
> 
> --- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014.





FAAN said:


> ...


----------



## FAAN

*Belo Horizonte*

July 8, 2014

At 17:00 (UTC -3)

*Mineirão Stadium*

*Last match of Mineirão Stadium*

*Semifinals*

*Referee*: Marco Rodríguez (Mexico)









Source


















Source​


----------



## okulaja

African nations at the FIFA World Cup

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_nations_at_the_FIFA_World_Cup


----------



## cestlavie24

i just woke up before 15min ago..
and..
watch the score...
what the?????????????????????????????


----------



## cfrancklin

Mineirunchën 😰
Way worse than Macaranazo.


----------



## danielbeier

cestlavie24 said:


> i just woke up before 15min ago..
> and..
> watch the score...
> what the?????????????????????????????


Nothing happened, just keep on with the thread.

:shifty:


----------



## Cobra 33

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Quarterfinals are over. Updating:
> 
> *Points*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil -------- 227
> 2. Germany ------- 212
> 3. Italy --------- 156
> 4. Argentina ----- 139
> 5. Spain ---------- 99
> 6. England -------- 98
> 7. France --------- 96
> 8. Netherlands ---- 89
> 9. Uruguay -------- 72
> 10. Sweden --------- 61
> 11. Serbia --------- 59
> 12. Russia --------- 59
> 13. Mexico --------- 56
> 14. Belgium -------- 51
> 15. Poland --------- 50
> 16. Hungary -------- 48
> 17. Portugal ------- 43
> 18. Czech Rep. ----- 41
> 19. Austria -------- 40
> 20. Chile ---------- 40
> 21. Switzerland ---- 39
> 22. Paraguay ------- 31
> 23. United States -- 30
> 24. Romania -------- 29
> 25. Denmark -------- 26
> 26. South Korea ---- 24
> 27. Croatia -------- 23
> 28. Colombia ------- 23
> 29. Cameroon ------- 19
> 30. Scotland ------- 19
> 31. Costa Rica ----- 19
> 32. Nigeria -------- 18
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil -------- 220
> 2. Germany ------- 216
> 3. Argentina ----- 131
> 4. Italy --------- 128
> 5. France -------- 106
> 6. Spain ---------- 92
> 7. Hungary -------- 87
> 8. Netherlands ---- 83
> 9. Uruguay -------- 80
> 10. England -------- 79
> 11. Sweden --------- 74
> 12. Russia --------- 66
> 13. Serbia --------- 64
> 14. Mexico --------- 57
> 15. Belgium -------- 52
> 16. Czech Rep. ----- 47
> 17. Switzerland ---- 45
> 18. Poland --------- 44
> 19. Austria -------- 43
> 20. Portugal ------- 43
> 21. Chile ---------- 40
> 22. United States -- 37
> 23. South Korea ---- 31
> 24. Romania -------- 30
> 25. Paraguay ------- 30
> 26. Denmark -------- 27
> 27. Colombia ------- 26
> 28. Scotland ------- 25
> 29. Bulgaria ------- 22
> 30. Croatia -------- 21
> 31. Nigeria -------- 20
> 32. Turkey --------- 20
> 
> *Semifinals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Germany -------- 13
> 2. Brazil --------- 11
> 3. Italy ----------- 8
> 4. Argentina ------- 5
> 5. Uruguay --------- 5
> 6. France ---------- 5
> 7. Netherlands ----- 5
> 8. Sweden ---------- 4
> 9. England --------- 2
> 10. Spain ----------- 2
> 11. Hungary --------- 2
> 12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
> 13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
> 14. Austria --------- 2
> 15. Poland ---------- 2
> 16. Portugal -------- 2
> 
> *Quarter-Finals*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1. Brazil --------- 17
> 2. Germany -------- 17
> 3. Italy ---------- 10
> 4. Argentina ------ 10
> 5. England -------- 10
> 6. France ---------- 7
> 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
> 8. Uruguay --------- 6
> 9. Spain ----------- 6
> 10. Netherlands ----- 6
> 11. Sweden ---------- 6
> 12. Hungary --------- 5
> 13. USSR ------------ 5
> 14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
> 15. Austria --------- 4
> 16. Switzerland ----- 4
> 17. Poland ---------- 3
> 18. Portugal -------- 2
> 20. Belgium --------- 2
> 20. Chile ----------- 2
> 20. United States --- 2
> 22. Mexico ---------- 2
> 22. Paraguay -------- 2
> 22. Peru ------------ 2
> 22. Romania --------- 2
> 
> Highlights, regarding points:
> 
> --- *Belgium* surpassing old powers like Poland and Hungary.
> 
> 
> Regarding goals:
> 
> --- *Argentina* taking over Italy;
> 
> --- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);
> 
> --- *Germany* eroding the gap to Brazil.
> 
> 
> Regarding semifinals:
> 
> --- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that;
> 
> --- *England* with a very poor record.
> 
> 
> Regarding quarter-finals:
> 
> --- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);
> 
> --- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014.


Missing the numer of FINALS so far here. So as to update tomorrow!


----------



## saulosvieira

I'm afraid to turn on the TV and watch one more German goal.


----------



## whojundy03

saulosvieira said:


> I'm afraid to turn on the TV and watch one more German goal.


me too.
When i woke up, the score is already 5 - 0 ;( I should have not woke up though. tsk3


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This is brilliant:



> *Small-time Rio cops unravel a World Cup web of ticket-scalping intrigue*
> 
> Brazilian police have cracked an alleged ticket-scalping ring that experts say could have ties to senior people in scandal-plagued FIFA, soccer’s governing body, and be worth as much as $96-million for this World Cup alone.
> 
> And they have done it almost in spite of themselves.
> 
> The resale of World Cup hospitality tickets – those bought by corporations, or given to national organizations and sponsors – through a chain of criminals has been widely suspected for years. International police forces, including Scotland Yard, have tried to crack it.
> 
> But when the scam was finally broken open, it was by low-level investigators at a tiny local Rio police station, who had no idea what they had stumbled upon, and had to rely on journalists to explain who some of the key figures were.
> 
> “How did a bunch of pé rapado policemen from Brazil do it?” the inspector in charge of the operation asked rhetorically on Monday, using a slang expression that means “shaved foot,” or poor. He uttered an expletive and shrugged. “I don’t know!”
> 
> Twelve people have so far been arrested, including Mohamadou Lamine Fofana, a man identified as a French-Algerian national who police initially believed was the kingpin. But on Monday, police arrested British national Raymond Whelan from the swanky Copacabana Palace, where he was staying alongside top FIFA officials, including president Sepp Blatter. The inspector, who asked not to be named, said that at least seven other people are still under investigation in the scam.


The rest here: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...-intrigue/article19508795/#dashboard/follows/

Not only the corruption started from the head, but its size was astonishing. 64000 tickets!


----------



## japanese001




----------



## FAAN

*São Paulo*

July 9, 2014

At 17:00 (UTC -3)

*Arena de São Paulo*

*Last match of Arena de São Paulo*

*Semifinals*

*Referee:* Cüneyt Çakır (Turkey)









Source


















Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Brazil 1 - 7 Germany | Mineirão Stadium (Belo Horizonte)

Attendance: 58,141

Referee: Marco Rodríguez (Mexico)
*

APTOPIX Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Germany por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Germany por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

A preview, after the 1st semifinal match:

*Points*


Code:


 1. Brazil -------- 227
 2. Germany ------- 215
 3. Italy --------- 156
 4. Argentina ----- 139
 5. Spain ---------- 99
 6. England -------- 98
 7. France --------- 96
 8. Netherlands ---- 89
 9. Uruguay -------- 72
10. Sweden --------- 61
11. Serbia --------- 59
12. Russia --------- 59
13. Mexico --------- 56
14. Belgium -------- 51
15. Poland --------- 50
16. Hungary -------- 48
17. Portugal ------- 43
18. Czech Rep. ----- 41
19. Austria -------- 40
20. Chile ---------- 40
21. Switzerland ---- 39
22. Paraguay ------- 31
23. United States -- 30
24. Romania -------- 29
25. Denmark -------- 26
26. South Korea ---- 24
27. Croatia -------- 23
28. Colombia ------- 23
29. Cameroon ------- 19
30. Scotland ------- 19
31. Costa Rica ----- 19
32. Nigeria -------- 18


*Goals*


Code:


 1. Germany ------- 223
 2. Brazil -------- 221
 3. Argentina ----- 131
 4. Italy --------- 128
 5. France -------- 106
 6. Spain ---------- 92
 7. Hungary -------- 87
 8. Netherlands ---- 83
 9. Uruguay -------- 80
10. England -------- 79
11. Sweden --------- 74
12. Russia --------- 66
13. Serbia --------- 64
14. Mexico --------- 57
15. Belgium -------- 52
16. Czech Rep. ----- 47
17. Switzerland ---- 45
18. Poland --------- 44
19. Austria -------- 43
20. Portugal ------- 43
21. Chile ---------- 40
22. United States -- 37
23. South Korea ---- 31
24. Romania -------- 30
25. Paraguay ------- 30
26. Denmark -------- 27
27. Colombia ------- 26
28. Scotland ------- 25
29. Bulgaria ------- 22
30. Croatia -------- 21
31. Nigeria -------- 20
32. Turkey --------- 20


*Finals*


Code:


 1. Germany --------- 8
 2. Brazil ---------- 7
 3. Italy ----------- 6
 4. Argentina ------- 4
 5. Netherlands ----- 3
 6. Uruguay --------- 2
 7. France ---------- 2
 8. Hungary --------- 2
 9. Czechoslovakia -- 2
10. England --------- 1
11. Spain ----------- 1
12. Sweden ---------- 1


*Semifinals*


Code:


 1. Germany -------- 13
 2. Brazil --------- 11
 3. Italy ----------- 8
 4. Argentina ------- 5
 5. Uruguay --------- 5
 6. France ---------- 5
 7. Netherlands ----- 5
 8. Sweden ---------- 4
 9. England --------- 2
10. Spain ----------- 2
11. Hungary --------- 2
12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
14. Austria --------- 2
15. Poland ---------- 2
16. Portugal -------- 2


*Quarter-Finals*


Code:


 1. Brazil --------- 17
 2. Germany -------- 17
 3. Italy ---------- 10
 4. Argentina ------ 10
 5. England -------- 10
 6. France ---------- 7
 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
 8. Uruguay --------- 6
 9. Spain ----------- 6
10. Netherlands ----- 6
11. Sweden ---------- 6
12. Hungary --------- 5
13. USSR ------------ 5
14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
15. Austria --------- 4
16. Switzerland ----- 4
17. Poland ---------- 3
18. Portugal -------- 2
20. Belgium --------- 2
20. Chile ----------- 2
20. United States --- 2
22. Mexico ---------- 2
22. Paraguay -------- 2
22. Peru ------------ 2
22. Romania --------- 2


Highlights, regarding points:

--- *Belgium* surpassing old powers like Poland and Hungary;


Regarding goals:

--- *Germany*, after this semifinal match that will be forever one of the most important in the football history, displaced Brazil on the top of list. Brazil has held this position since 1950 (!);

--- *Argentina* taking over Italy; 

--- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);


Regarding Finals:

--- *Germany* tops Brazil again;


Regarding semifinals:

--- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that;

--- *England* with a very poor record;


Regarding quarter-finals:

--- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);

--- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014;


Overall:

--- *Germany* consistency: out of 18 WCs (they weren't present in 1930 and 1950), they have 17 (94%) quarter-finals, 13 (72%) semifinals and 8 (44%) finals. Really, really impressive.


----------



## Marcosdeth

What a shame Brasil, I am argentinian, but i'm not happy 'bout your lost, i'm afraid about holland, 'could happen the same to us.


----------



## Maartendev

I still can't believe what happened last night. Brazil was so weak hno:

I wish all the Brazilian forum visitors strength, this is another trauma on top of the lost final in 1950 for Brazil.

Tonight, we will face Argentina! And after that we will settle the score with Germany :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

*******


_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_



*Ranking de público até o momento (+3.2 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+3.2 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+3.2 million)*

08-Jul-2014 | 19h BRT

















































NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


*******


http://fivethirtyeight.com/interactives/world-cup/













*******










:applause: :applause:


----------



## Hps95

Só tem brasileiros aqui, nem tem graça comentar em inglês por aqui


----------



## nicko_viteh

¿Te parece? :troll:


----------



## ruifo

*******


_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_



*Ranking de público até o momento (+3.2 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+3.2 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+3.2 million)*

09-Jul-2014 | 20h BRT


















































NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


*******












:applause: :applause:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Semifinals are over. Updating:

*Points*


Code:


 1. Brazil -------- 227
 2. Germany ------- 215
 3. Italy --------- 156
 4. Argentina ----- 140
 5. Spain ---------- 99
 6. England -------- 98
 7. France --------- 96
 8. Netherlands ---- 90
 9. Uruguay -------- 72
10. Sweden --------- 61
11. Serbia --------- 59
12. Russia --------- 59
13. Mexico --------- 56
14. Belgium -------- 51
15. Poland --------- 50
16. Hungary -------- 48
17. Portugal ------- 43
18. Czech Rep. ----- 41
19. Austria -------- 40
20. Chile ---------- 40
21. Switzerland ---- 39
22. Paraguay ------- 31
23. United States -- 30
24. Romania -------- 29
25. Denmark -------- 26
26. South Korea ---- 24
27. Croatia -------- 23
28. Colombia ------- 23
29. Cameroon ------- 19
30. Scotland ------- 19
31. Costa Rica ----- 19
32. Nigeria -------- 18
33. Bulgaria ------- 17
34. Turkey --------- 16
35. Japan ---------- 16
36. Ghana ---------- 15
37. Peru ----------- 15
38. Ireland -------- 14
39. Nth. Ireland --- 14
40. Ecuador -------- 13


*Goals*


Code:


 1. Germany ------- 223
 2. Brazil -------- 221
 3. Argentina ----- 131
 4. Italy --------- 128
 5. France -------- 106
 6. Spain ---------- 92
 7. Hungary -------- 87
 8. Netherlands ---- 83
 9. Uruguay -------- 80
10. England -------- 79
11. Sweden --------- 74
12. Russia --------- 66
13. Serbia --------- 64
14. Mexico --------- 57
15. Belgium -------- 52
16. Czech Rep. ----- 47
17. Switzerland ---- 45
18. Poland --------- 44
19. Austria -------- 43
20. Portugal ------- 43
21. Chile ---------- 40
22. United States -- 37
23. South Korea ---- 31
24. Romania -------- 30
25. Paraguay ------- 30
26. Denmark -------- 27
27. Colombia ------- 26
28. Scotland ------- 25
29. Bulgaria ------- 22
30. Croatia -------- 21
31. Nigeria -------- 20
32. Turkey --------- 20
33. Peru ----------- 19
34. Cameroon ------- 18
35. Costa Rica ----- 17
36. Japan ---------- 14
37. Côte d'Ivoire -- 13
38. Ghana ---------- 13
39. Nth. Ireland --- 13
40. Algeria -------- 12


*Finals*


Code:


 1. Germany --------- 8
 2. Brazil ---------- 7
 3. Italy ----------- 6
 4. Argentina ------- 5
 5. Netherlands ----- 3
 6. Uruguay --------- 2
 7. France ---------- 2
 8. Hungary --------- 2
 9. Czechoslovakia -- 2
10. England --------- 1
11. Spain ----------- 1
12. Sweden ---------- 1


*Semifinals*


Code:


 1. Germany -------- 13
 2. Brazil --------- 11
 3. Italy ----------- 8
 4. Argentina ------- 5
 5. Uruguay --------- 5
 6. France ---------- 5
 7. Netherlands ----- 5
 8. Sweden ---------- 4
 9. England --------- 2
10. Spain ----------- 2
11. Hungary --------- 2
12. Czechoslovakia -- 2
13. Yugoslavia ------ 2
14. Austria --------- 2
15. Poland ---------- 2
16. Portugal -------- 2
17. USSR ------------ 1
18. Belgium --------- 1
18. Chile ----------- 1
20. Bulgaria -------- 1
20. Croatia --------- 1
20. South Korea ----- 1
20. Turkey ---------- 1
20. United State ---- 1


*Quarter-Finals*


Code:


 1. Brazil --------- 17
 2. Germany -------- 17
 3. Italy ---------- 10
 4. Argentina ------ 10
 5. England -------- 10
 6. France ---------- 7
 7. Yugoslavia ------ 7
 8. Uruguay --------- 6
 9. Spain ----------- 6
10. Netherlands ----- 6
11. Sweden ---------- 6
12. Hungary --------- 5
13. USSR ------------ 5
14. Czechoslovakia -- 4
15. Austria --------- 4
16. Switzerland ----- 4
17. Poland ---------- 3
18. Portugal -------- 2
20. Belgium --------- 2
20. Chile ----------- 2
20. United States --- 2
22. Mexico ---------- 2
22. Paraguay -------- 2
22. Peru ------------ 2
22. Romania --------- 2


Highlights, regarding points:

--- *Belgium* surpassing old powers like Poland and Hungary;


Regarding goals:

--- *Germany*, after this semifinal match that will be forever one of the most important in the football history, displaced Brazil on the top of list. Brazil has held this position since 1950 (!);

--- *Argentina* taking over Italy; 

--- *Netherlands* surpassed both England and Uruguay (and they both changed positions);


Regarding Finals:

--- *Germany* tops Brazil again;


Regarding semifinals:

--- *Germany* reached the semifinals for the 4th time in a row. First time in history a team does that;

--- *England* with a very poor record;


Regarding quarter-finals:

--- *Brazilian* and *German* superiority is overwhelming. For Germany, they are amongst the Top 8 for the 16th time straight (since 1954). Brazil comes in second, with "only" 6 in a row (since 1994);

--- *England* very consistent even though they missed it in 2010 and 2014.


Overall:

--- *Germany* consistency: out of 18 WCs (they weren't present in 1930 and 1950), they have 17 (94%) quarter-finals, 13 (72%) semifinals and 8 (44%) finals. Really, really impressive.


----------



## FAAN

*Netherlands 0 - 0 Argentina | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)

Penalties: 2 - 4

Attendance: 63,267

Referee: Cüneyt Çakır (Turkey)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Maartendev

We lost the match... but i am proud to be Dutch. Not many people in the Netherlands expected that we would make it to the semi-finals. The match was difficult, but Messi was completely isolated and other top players like Lavezzi and Aguero could not get through either. 

Penalties are always difficult and a 50/50 scenario. This Argentina will face a difficult match against Germany.

Thanks again to the Orange team! I will never forget the 5-1 win against Spain :cheers:

And thanks to Brazil for hosting a nice World Cup, lots of goals and interesting games!


----------



## Norrin Radd

Best World Cup of all time, difficult to accept someone saying otherwise.


----------



## afonso_bh

France 98 was better. But 2014 is close.


----------



## Norrin Radd

Man, watching the brazilian team psychologically destroyed and collapsing makes this the best World Cup, not because of the result or score, but because it was one of the most important (and embarrassing) moments in the history of all sports. That game gave to mankind the clearest example of cowardice, lack of resilience (hysteria, actually), chaos and despair that could be given with such wide mass reach.

In addition, this World Cup was a success in audience and engagement, had lots of controversies, records, underdogs, "zebras", one of the largest number of goals, one of the highest average attendance in stadiums, no major problems in the organization and had the best of Brazilian style!


----------



## mckeenan

Norrin Radd said:


> Man, watching the brazilian team psychologically destroyed and collapsing makes this the best World Cup, not because of the result or score, but because it was one of the most important (and embarrassing) moments in the history of all sports. That game gave to mankind the clearest example of cowardice, lack of resilience (hysteria, actually), chaos and despair that could be given with such wide mass reach.


It depends on what you like. This world cup proves that football is a global sport and that things such as tactics, and player development are now more widespread. A decade ago there were still countries who "got the knack". But now it is different. It also brings more equality... maybe too much. Too much extratime and penaty kicks IMO.

And for Brazil, I think most brazilians are focusing in the emotional side of the game. There's talk about "lack of manhood" even :S. IMO, the Brazilian team maybe is a bit "softie", but the problem was that it was not a good team in the begining. The midfielders are not top players, and there's also Fred which is clearly not a World Cup player. I don't even like Hulk, which supposedly is one of the stars. Neymar is awesome, but you can't do it only with him. Marcelo and Julio Cesar are ok. But some players are just not that good -I mean no offense, I'm sure that Brazil will eventually come up with a very good team in the next 2 or 3 years-. I also think Scolari was not the right guy for the task.


----------



## Norrin Radd

mckeenan said:


> It depends on what you like. This world cup proves that football is a global sport and that things such as tactics, and player development are now more widespread. A decade ago there were still countries who "got the knack". But now it is different. It also brings more equality... maybe too much. Too much extratime and penaty kicks IMO.
> 
> And for Brazil, I think most brazilians are focusing in the emotional side of the game. There's talk about "lack of manhood" even :S. IMO, the Brazilian team maybe is a bit "softie", but the problem was that it was not a good team in the begining. The midfielders are not top players, and there's also Fred which is clearly not a World Cup player. I don't even like Hulk, which supposedly is one of the stars. Neymar is awesome, but you can't do it only with him. Marcelo and Julio Cesar are ok. But some players are just not that good -I mean no offense, I'm sure that Brazil will eventually come up with a very good team in the next 2 or 3 years-. I also think Scolari was not the right guy for the task.


I think that Brazil deserved to be in the top 4. Agree it's not the best brazilian team and yes, there were tactical errors, but clearly the major problem was psychological. In fact, I believe it is neither possible to say that it was a match won by the german team because there was no match.

I have only one thing to regret about the World Cup: people and international media classifying the defeat of the Brazilian team as "defeat of the nation", "historic shame to the whole country" or something like that. Brazil is complex and overpopulated to put everyone in the same boat this way... besides being an act of ignorance to say such things without knowing how historiography works here and having no immersive knowledge about the 'actual political situation' and everything.

I remember the defeat in 98 and at that time the country saw some kind of collective depression, today it didn’t even come close to exist. Actually, for the first time we saw collective joy coming from a really huge part of the population.


----------



## mapliopl

Here's my take on what happened to Brasil and how it could be fixed...

https://medium.com/@mplioplis/jogo-bonito-or-at-least-happy-8e102815ec15

About the team, Brasil really didn't have the top players selected, but it started with Mano Menezes' choices and Scolari simply changed a few key players. He "only" had 28 games and 1 1/2 yrs to prepare, so he couldn't change too much from the guys who were already playing together for the other 2 1/2 yrs.

I don't think that that's why they lost however, and that's what my article points out.


----------



## GEwinnen

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ Awesome. But what really caught my attention there was the number of cranes.
> Crazy Berlin!!



Construction work in Berlin will stop on judgement day:lol:!
The decline of Berlin started with the air raids on the city at the beginning 1940ies and ended in 1989 when the Berlin wall felt.


----------



## GEwinnen

M0S said:


> This, can someone give some crane-ening links please ?



Reconstruction of the old Emperial City Palace (damaged during the war, torn down by the east german communists) as the Humboldt-Forum:









Construction of a new subway line:


----------



## afonso_bh

Full matches



winiciusnet said:


> Copa 2014 - Todos os jogos na íntegra
> Mais de 100 horas no total
> 
> *Grupo A*
> 
> Brasil 3 x 1 Croácia
> México 1 x 0 Camarões
> Brasil 0 x 0 México
> Camarões 0 x 4 Croácia
> Brasil 4 x 1 Camarões
> Croácia 1 x 3 México
> 
> *Grupo B*
> 
> Espanha 1 x 5 Holanda
> Chile 3 x 1 Austrália
> Austrália 2 x 3 Holanda
> Espanha 0 x 2 Chile
> Australia 0 x 3 Espanha
> Holanda 2 x 0 Chile
> 
> *Grupo C*
> 
> Colômbia 3 x 0 Grécia
> Costa do Marfim 2 x 1 Japão
> Colômbia 2 x 1 Costa do Marfim
> Japão 0 x 0 Grécia
> Grécia 2 x 1 Costa do Marfim
> Japão1 x 4 Colômbia
> 
> *Grupo D*
> 
> Uruguai 1 x 3 Costa Rica
> Inglaterra 1 x 2 Itália
> Uruguai 2 x 1 Inglaterra
> Italia 0 x 1 Costa Rica
> Costa Rica 0 x 0 Inglaterra
> Itália 0 x 1 Uruguai
> 
> *Grupo E*
> 
> Suíça 2 x 1 Equador
> França 3 x 0 Honduras
> Suíça 2 x 5 França
> Honduras 1 x 2 Equador
> Equador 0 x 0 França
> Honduras 0 x 3 Suíça
> 
> *Grupo F*
> 
> Argentina 2 x 1 Bósnia
> Irã 0 x 0 Nigéria
> Argentina 1 x 0 Irã
> Nigéria 1 x 0 Bósnia
> Bósnia 3 x 1 Irã
> Argentina 3 x 2 Nigéria
> 
> *Grupo G*
> 
> Alemanha 4 x 0 Portugal
> Gana 1 x 2 EUA
> Alemanha 2 x 2 Gana
> EUA 2 x 2 Portugal
> Portugal 2 x 1 Gana
> EUA 0 x 1 Alemanha
> 
> *Grupo H*
> 
> Bélgica 2 x 1 Argélia
> Rússia 1 x 1 Coréia do Sul
> Bélgica 1 x 0 Rússia
> Coréia do Sul 2 x 4 Argélia
> Argélia 1 x 1 Rússia
> Coréia do Sul 0 x 1 Bélgica
> 
> 
> *Oitavas-de-final*
> 
> Brasil 1 x 1 Chile  (3x2 penaltis)
> Colômbia 2 x 0 Uruguai
> França 2 x 0 Nigéria
> Alemanha 2 x 1 Argélia
> Holanda 2 x 1 México
> Costa Rica 1 x 1 Grécia (5x3 penaltis)
> Argentina 1 x 0 Suíça
> Bélgica 2 x 1 Estados Unidos
> 
> *Quartas-de-final*
> 
> Brasil 2 x 1 Colômbia
> França 0 x 1 Alemanha
> Holanda 0 x 0 Costa Rica (4x3 Penaltis)
> Argentina 1 x 0 Bélgica
> 
> *Semifinais*
> 
> Brasil 1 x 7 Alemanha
> Argentina 0 x 0 Holanda (4x2 penaltis)
> 
> *Disputa 3º lugar*
> 
> Brasil 0 x 3 Holanda
> 
> *Final*
> 
> Alemanha 1 x 0 Argentina


----------



## TEBC

The Home of football hosted the best WC ever!! Thanks Brazil!!


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> The Home of football *hosted the best WC ever*!! Thanks Brazil!!


:| :|

it was good. But best ever? Hardly.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ it's certainly up there with the best. 
You also need to think that for a very large share of the world's population this will have been easily the best WC in their lifetime, which is the main criteria (maybe 1938 was better than 1970, 86 or 2014, we just can't compare). Also, the fact that mass scale broadcasting of the World Cups is only quite recent on the scale of history matters too, for example in my home country the 1986 WC wasn't broadcasted and we couldn't see Maradona at his best.


----------



## Norrin Radd

If this very same World Cup had happened more than a decade ago, today in 2014 you would surely say it was the best of all time. lol


----------



## hack404

Is the Arena da Baixada still going to get the retractable roof? Seems like it will be a good stadium when finished.


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus

Its hard to say that it was the best ever. 

But It have a lot of historical games. 

Brazil X Germany - Will be in the history forever
Uruguai X England
Netherlands X spain
USA x Belgica
Netherlands x Mexico


----------



## Norrin Radd

dvjmarcomatheus said:


> Its hard to say that it was the best ever.
> 
> But It have a lot of historical games.
> 
> Brazil X Germany - Will be in the history forever
> Uruguai X England
> Netherlands X spain
> USA x Belgica
> Netherlands x Mexico


Technically, all games and all events will be in the history forever. :nuts: (sorry)

About the 'best ever' thing, I think it's a question of time. Not only because of great historical moments, but by many other factors such as statistics and symbolic value. At least, in the near future, the actual generation will think it was the best ever.


----------



## Guest

Spain played so bad, why?? I strongly think that some footballers are independents (mainly from catalonia region) and it is impossible to win, it is my opinion. 1-5 against Netherlands (Holland), some goals... better not to talk


----------



## Kerrybai

AirGranada said:


> Spain played so bad, why?? I strongly think that some footballers are independents (mainly from catalonia region) and it is impossible to win, it is my opinion. 1-5 against Netherlands (Holland), some goals... better not to talk


You mean those same footballers that won the 2010 world cup plus the 2 euro's in between?:lol:


----------



## Guest

Who scored final Spain 1-0 Holland in South Africa 2010 ? INIESTA (Albacete, Spain).


----------



## markjacks

This was one of the best moments by Andrés Iniesta.


----------



## campineiro1

Sparks said:


> Put simply, Brazil have major problems.





Weebie said:


> There is now way Brazil or South America will host the FIFA World Cup in 2014. Don't get me wrong i would love to have it there and visit brazil but there is no way that FIFA will have two of its showpiece events in a row hosted by 3rd world countries. Brazil will never build the infrastrucuture to host a World Cup. It will go to europe probably England or Spain.





Its AlL gUUd said:


> South Ameica would not be able to host the world cup as often as Europe, so once again fifa's "circuit of three" is a sham.





daloso said:


> I think if Brazil could not handle the WC 2014,maybe the USA will host it??





KiwiBrit said:


> So does Brazil have 10 cities with 10 airports which can cater for up to 60,000 people arriving possibly *ONE DAY *before a big game?
> 
> Let's hope so


I love old posts!!
     (...)


----------



## mopc

So do I! :cheers::cheers::cheers:

2006:


Sparks said:


> I wouldn't go that far, excellent by South American standards, but not world class. The stadium itself is the sort of ground that appears everywhere in Europe. The restaurants and bars will be great, but that doesn't actually add to the stadium itself. Brazil are going to need at least another 7 of these though plus three major venues of 60,000 plus, will they be able to do that?



2014:









:****yeah:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Bigotry at its finest.


----------



## ticosk8

Guys, you are so bad :lol:


----------



## Catalunya-Salvador

AirGranada said:


> Spain played so bad, why?? I strongly think that some footballers are independents (mainly from catalonia region) and it is impossible to win, it is my opinion. 1-5 against Netherlands (Holland), some goals... better not to talk


La primera parte de Espanha ha sido muy buena,pero el gol de Van Persie ha dejado a todos como tontos.Como you fue al juego y fue con la estrellada de Catalunya, los catalanes(Alba,Pique,Xavi,Busquets,Cesc)y los casi catalanes(Iniesta,Pedro)quedaron conmigo:cheers:


----------



## Catalunya-Salvador

Miralo


----------



## Catalunya-Salvador

AirGranada said:


> Who scored final Spain 1-0 Holland in South Africa 2010 ? INIESTA (Albacete, Spain).


Quien le ha dado la asistencia?Cesc.Quien ha hecho lo gol en semis?Puyol.Ademas,todos los goles de Espanha en Sudafrica han sido de jugadores del Barça.Entonces espanholitos,ya teneis vuestra copa,pero siempre tendran que decir las gracias a los catalanes y a Pep Guardiola,que ha inventado lo mejor sistema de juego de la historia del futbol.


----------



## RMB2007

> Odebrecht cooperates with Brazil probe after bribe scheme exposed
> 
> Grupo Odebrecht SA [ODBES.UL], the engineering firm at the heart of Brazil's biggest ever graft probe, on Tuesday agreed to cooperate with prosecutors, in a move likely to send shockwaves across political parties that for years illegally siphoned money from state contracts.
> 
> Executives at Salvador, Brazil-based Odebrecht targeted by the probe, known as "Operation Car Wash," will ask for plea bargain deals with prosecutors, a company statement said. It marked a radical shift for Odebrecht, which had previously done little to cooperate in the two-year-old probe. The company said the decision was made to help "build a better Brazil."
> 
> *The news came as the team of investigators in the probe on Tuesday uncovered systematic corruption at Odebrecht, with an office to pay bribes on work for World Cup soccer stadiums and Olympics legacy projects.* Raids carried out at dawn uncovered a parallel bribery scheme that helped extract money from state-controlled oil producer Petróleo Brasileiro SA, or Petrobras PETR4.SA..
> 
> Odebrecht is the largest of Brazil's major engineering firms accused of colluding to overcharge Petrobras for work and using the excess as bribes that were funneled to ruling coalition politicians and, in some cases, Rousseff's opponents.
> 
> *Carlos Fernando dos Santos Lima, one of the case's lead prosecutors, said on Tuesday there is evidence of bribes paid on soccer stadiums built to host the 2014 World Cup, and in particular São Paulo's Arena Corinthians.
> 
> "There is a system, it's even automated, to control these payments in the oil and gas sector, infrastructure, football stadiums," he said.*


www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-corruption-idUSKCN0WO17F


----------

